# The Anime Thread



## Midoriya

Welcome to The Bell Tree’s anime thread.  Discuss anime here, ask for recommendations, talk about your favorite anime, post videos, and more.  Please keep discussion civil and in accordance with the TBT rules and guidelines.  Thanks for reading!  

If you would like to post anime memes, look no further.  Animemes​


----------



## Weiland

I'm a huge fan of Death Note (both anime and manga). It's so nostalgic because when I was in my emo phase, I was SOOO into it. My old friend, Beth, got me into it biiiiiiiiiiiig time. I remember just watching it constantly, relishing in every moment I watched it. I loved Light as an anti-hero. Mello and Ryuk are my favourite characters by far


----------



## partangel

Lately, im a lot into old school anime to be honest. Theres something really enticing about 80s/90s anime for me and although my favorite anime will forever be Nana (that tbh never reached its full potential... its literally in hiatus since 2007), cowboy bebop is a really CLOSE second. i just love the environment, dialogues and aesthetic so so much! and the songs are just brilliant! definitely worth watching


----------



## LambdaDelta

wish i could go see liz and the blue bird


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Weiland said:


> I'm a huge fan of Death Note (both anime and manga). It's so nostalgic because when I was in my emo phase, I was SOOO into it. My old friend, Beth, got me into it biiiiiiiiiiiig time. I remember just watching it constantly, relishing in every moment I watched it. I loved Light as an anti-hero. Mello and Ryuk are my favourite characters by far



I'm actually reading the manga now. I couldn't help but notice L has some long toes.


----------



## riummi

Anyone been keeping up with bnha? I couldn't wait for the anime so I read up to the manga! I've been really into coming up with some quirks and oc's based on them. 



Spoiler: some that my bf and I talked about



1. crocodile tears : When crying, anyone she looks at will become unable to move/flustered. If the enemy is strong, they will only become hesitant/anxious for a short period of time. Her eyes are always watering though and can be annoying.
2. Moving Picture: this quirk allows the user to phase onto objects and become like a painting. They can move on the objects like walls, vases, clothing, etc but if the object they are on becomes shattered/broken they may be gravely injured.
3. Far sight: person can see super far but anything around a 30 feet radius is extremely blurry at all times. (glasses do not help)
4. Time Pause: Being able to pause time but only when the user stands still. (once the user moves, their quirk turns off) Mostly used for assessing situations and seemingly "fast" reaction times


----------



## Midoriya

[video]

Not adding these in any particular order.... Parasyte is my third favorite Anime all time.  I think my second favorite is pretty easy to guess if you actually know me.


----------



## Pop-tart

I have a lot of favourites but my ultimate favourite is Monster. I tend to watch anime that's more fun, but I think Monster is a great mystery/thriller to follow and it's an awesome series  I have a lot of stuff I wanna watch but atm I'm mainly watching Slam Dunk


----------



## Thunder

Last anime I completed was Kekkai Sensen and Beyond, haven't watched as much since but I've been keeping up with BNHA and Hisone to Masotan this season. Masotan was completely off my radar but so far its turned out to be a nice surprise.


----------



## Lemonsky

It's probably obvious when looking at my avatar but I really enjoyed Made in Abyss.  I think it was the character Nanachi that made me want to watch it in the first place. Even though there were a few unnecessarily suggestive scenes, Made in Abyss still became my favorite anime.


----------



## Midoriya

For visual aid of how I fight (like Mercury),


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

nobody will ever know what anime i like; it's just too secret and hidden. it's not obvious at all, so good luck guessing B)


----------



## Dogeater909

cowboy bebop is rly good


----------



## Midoriya

Bumping for the sake of visual aid, and to keep the Anime thread alive:


----------



## Midoriya

Reviving this thread with another topic.  The greatest Anime and ending theme of all time.






*puts hand in front of me and pulls it away*

“Bang.”


----------



## tumut

I like to watch the anime sometimes...yes...I enjoy a good Chinese cartoon or two on occasion, however the ******* often spook me.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I like many anime programs. But my favorite are

School Days, Space Dandy, and Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## LambdaDelta

DoubleR said:


> Reviving this thread with another topic.  The greatest Anime and ending theme of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *puts hand in front of me and pulls it away*
> 
> “Bang.”



this isn't kimi no shiranai monogatari

bebop is still v good though


----------



## Hanzoisbae

finally fellow intellectuals who enjoy cory in the house


----------



## tumut

tumut said:


> I like to watch the anime sometimes...yes...I enjoy a good Chinese cartoon or two on occasion, however the ******* often spook me.


WAIT DOES TBT REALLY CENSOR ANY WORDS RELATING TO THE FEMALE BREAST NOW????

Honestly Cowboy Bebop and cyberpunk are aesthetic AF.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbt is an american puritan forum, therefore boobies are the most disgusting thing that should not be known to exist for any males under 32


----------



## Midoriya

Please keep the thread ON TOPIC, which is talking about different Animes, not about NSFW stuff, not about “Cory In The House,” which is basically some dumb tv show that became a meme, or anything else.

If it’s anime discussion, that’s fine, otherwise get out, or I will just have the thread locked.


----------



## LambdaDelta

leave the obnoxious pettiness at the door, thanks


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> leave the obnoxious pettiness at the door, thanks



It’s not pettiness, it’s trying to make sure people do not derail the conversation and get the thread locked.  I should know.  I’ve used forums and games for a long part of my life already anyway, probably longer than some people here have been alive.  <.<


----------



## LambdaDelta

people ****posting cory in the house memes aren't going to get the thread locked, and if past anime threads are any indication, any off-topic discussion (which just about any notable brewsters thread will have some varying amount of) will be greatly overshadowed by any on-topic anime talk

- - - Post Merge - - -

hell, in general, threads here don't get locked unless they serve absolutely no discussion purpose, blatantly break any rules, or are highly political (in which case is a time bomb of when it will go)

this thread really doesn't apply to any of these, so you should for all purposes be safe


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> people ****posting cory in the house memes aren't going to get the thread locked, and if past anime threads are any indication, any off-topic discussion (which just about any notable brewsters thread will have some varying amount of) will be greatly overshadowed by any on-topic anime talk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hell, in general, threads here don't get locked unless they serve absolutely no discussion purpose, blatantly break any rules, or are highly political (in which case is a time bomb of when it will go)
> 
> this thread really doesn't apply to any of these, so you should for all purposes be safe




Alright, thanks for explaining that.


----------



## alirafami

last night i see violet evergarden, Every time I watch an episode, the first thing that comes to mind is "hard to watch, but in the best way possible." As a disclaimer, I am not in any way an emotional person, I am blunt and prefer fact to fiction. I do not like people who think with their emotions, but something about this show gets to me. I can't relate to the experiences of the characters, as I've never fought in a war or anything like that. Despite that, I am drawn in by everything that goes on in every episode. I believe everyone who has written a review claiming that the story and characters are shallow fails to see what this anime is about and why it exists. Violet Evergarden is not a show that will keep you on your toes or enthrall you in a typical sense as there are several subtle themes throughout. This is an anime for those who wish to observe and feel something. Despite what I said earlier about feelings, this show is made by how the characters portray different feelings. I truly feel sorry for those who cannot see that. Rarely do I believe that writing a review for an anime is worth the effort, but I felt as thought for this anime, Violet Evergarden, it is necessary.


----------



## Midoriya

I made it through eight episodes of Cowboy Bebop so far, and I have to say, it was done really, really well.  Unfortunately I can only handle a couple episodes at a time due to all the violence, otherwise I may have a heart attack or get really depressed.  I know some people probably watched it the whole way through without feeling anything, but I both think and feel.  Can only handle a bit at a time before I go back to playing video games.  Got to say episode eight, the one before Ed appears, is pretty depressing with what happened though.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

The only anime I watch is Pokemon. LOL


----------



## LambdaDelta

DoubleR said:


> I made it through eight episodes of Cowboy Bebop so far, and I have to say, it was done really, really well.  Unfortunately I can only handle a couple episodes at a time due to all the violence, otherwise I may have a heart attack or get really depressed.  I know some people probably watched it the whole way through without feeling anything, but I both think and feel.  Can only handle a bit at a time before I go back to playing video games.  Got to say episode eight, the one before Ed appears, is pretty depressing with what happened though.



heads up, some of the later eps can get a quite bit more intense

nothing of a huge huge leap, but still worth mentioning


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> heads up, some of the later eps can get a quite bit more intense
> 
> nothing of a huge huge leap, but still worth mentioning



Thank you, I was only somewhat aware.

I have a feeling when Spike gets “fatally injured,” it will be quite graphic, but what I’ve seen so far has been pretty tame.

I just finished episode 13 yesterday, so now I have a bunch more episodes to go with the full crew.

EDIT: The two-part episode I finished.  I thought it was alright.

EDIT 2: To be fair, I thought Spike was literally going to use his martial art to rip the heart out of someone, but that hasn’t happened yet.  Lol


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> heads up, some of the later eps can get a quite bit more intense
> 
> nothing of a huge huge leap, but still worth mentioning



Mushroom Samba is the pinnacle of anime violence.


----------



## Midoriya

Thunder said:


> Mushroom Samba is the pinnacle of anime violence.



I don’t get it, but for some reason I feel like it’s some Overwatch reference or hilarious meme I never knew about.  If you’re talking about the red eyes villain guy from the first episode, then I would be laughing to death right now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Thunder said:


> Mushroom Samba is the pinnacle of anime violence.



the greatest cross-country hunt


----------



## Midoriya

Oh, now I get it.  It’s episode 17 Thunder was talking about.  Sometimes I think too much, lol.

About to watch Cowboy Bebop episode 16.


----------



## alirafami

today i finished Net-juu no susume and this anime is a wonderfully crafted romance. The series' ambitions are not immediately apparent, as the story opens with a very generic MMO-registration sequence. It would be easy to write Net-juu off as just another typical virtual/alternative reality anime that fails to establish a personality and a mission statement in the first crucial minutes. After the first episode you're most likely wondering which direction the story is heading, as there is nothing inherently interesting about the game world or its mechanics. 

 The real point of interest is, of course, the characters. The online guild friends our MC encounters are charming, as are their real world personas. Everything about the characters and their interactions is so pleasant and likable that you can't help falling in love with them. This wouldn't work if there were no struggles, of course. Net-juu tackles real, working world issues. The way humans use games to alleviate stress and escape human problems is a central motif.


----------



## Midoriya

alirafami said:


> today i finished Net-juu no susume and this anime is a wonderfully crafted romance. The series' ambitions are not immediately apparent, as the story opens with a very generic MMO-registration sequence. It would be easy to write Net-juu off as just another typical virtual/alternative reality anime that fails to establish a personality and a mission statement in the first crucial minutes. After the first episode you're most likely wondering which direction the story is heading, as there is nothing inherently interesting about the game world or its mechanics.
> 
> The real point of interest is, of course, the characters. The online guild friends our MC encounters are charming, as are their real world personas. Everything about the characters and their interactions is so pleasant and likable that you can't help falling in love with them. This wouldn't work if there were no struggles, of course. Net-juu tackles real, working world issues. The way humans use games to alleviate stress and escape human problems is a central motif.




Sounds interesting.  I thank you for your well-thought-out posts on this thread and insight.  I’ll be sure to add that Anime and the other one(s) you mentioned to my bucket list to watch.


----------



## alirafami

DoubleR said:


> Sounds interesting.  I thank you for your well-thought-out posts on this thread and insight.  I’ll be sure to add that Anime and the other one(s) you mentioned to my bucket list to watch.



your welcome my friend,I'm glad you like it,my next anime is Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei(Genres: Action, Sci-Fi, Supernatural, Magic, Romance) and when i'm done, I’ll write another review for you and anybody like the anime


----------



## Midoriya

alirafami said:


> your welcome my friend,I'm glad you like it,my next anime is Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei(Genres: Action, Sci-Fi, Supernatural, Magic, Romance) and when i'm done, I’ll write another review for you and anybody like the anime



Sounds good.  I am looking forward to reading your reviews here in the future.


----------



## ellarella

is box of goblins/mouryou no hako any good? i'm craving a good murder-mystery


----------



## ohkat

honestly I really miss watching kamisama kiss and wish it didn't have to end.
I've also started to rewatch Inuyasha which apparently I've also missed watching but then again I'm excited because I'm sure there's at-least one episode of it I missed when I was younger and it'll be nice to watch the movies after the episodes they come after to piece the storyline better together.​


----------



## Hopeless Opus

ellarella said:


> is box of goblins/mouryou no hako any good? i'm craving a good murder-mystery



i don't know anything about the anime you mentioned but if you want a murder mystery, i _highly_ recommend danganronpa if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## alirafami

ellarella said:


> is box of goblins/mouryou no hako any good? i'm craving a good murder-mystery



Mouryou no Hako is quite complicated. It can't be enjoyed if to pass through dialogue in it. Anime is filled with chatter like this should be followed in patience.
And really, I heaved a deep breath (feeling satisfied) after successfully passing this anime until finished.
An anime that has a great story.. 

my recommend for your murder-mystery genre is Death Note(genres: Mystery, Police, Psychological, Supernatural, Thriller ) and Psycho-Pass ( Action, Police, Psychological, Sci-Fi)


----------



## Bcat

it's happening again. I'm getting the urge to watch fmab all the way through.

But can you blame me? It's my favorite anime ever! Definitely one of the best of all time


----------



## Midoriya

Bcat said:


> it's happening again. I'm getting the urge to watch fmab all the way through.
> 
> But can you blame me? It's my favorite anime ever! Definitely one of the best of all time




Ooh, fmab is really, really good.  It’s definitely on my bucket list to watch.


----------



## Midoriya

Bump.

Just finished episode 20 of Cowboy Bebop, Pierrot Le Fou.  I thought it was alright.  I understand why Spike did not finish the mission this time.  The man had already been through a lot and did not deserve any more pain.  That has to do with letting your guard down, but you definitely do not kick a horse once it is down.

I’m probably going to end up watching the last six episodes over the next six days, since I am definitely not looking forward to the end of the series.  I will definitely rewatch it in the future, but I get why it’s #1 and the assessment by people that the characters have real strengths and real weaknesses, and that it could be a real future for some other universe, in this case the Cowboy Bebop one.

Shows like One Punch Man are great and all, but there’s not enough characters, and it’s really hard to tell what One Punch Man’s weakness is in the beginning.

Just another reason I love this Anime, and am hoping to overcome it in terms of views someday with my own creation.  It definitely has a reality feel to it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

don't forget bebop has a film too, if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> don't forget bebop has a film too, if you haven't seen it yet




I will not forget.  I’ll make sure to watch the movie as well.  Thank you.


----------



## dimicrow

I haven't watched anime since early last year omg!! But I remember loving Love Stage and Orenchi no Furo Jijou. Only cutesy things for me!


----------



## Midoriya

dimicrow said:


> I haven't watched anime since early last year omg!! But I remember loving Love Stage and Orenchi no Furo Jijou. Only cutesy things for me!




Interesting.  You’re probably really interested in slice of life Animes then, no?


----------



## deSPIRIA

angel's egg favourite anime movie and kaiba favourite anime series...


----------



## ESkill

I'm just barely getting into anime so I've only seen a couple. I really enjoyed Noragami and I hope it continues and comes to the U.S. I just started the Ancient Magus Bride and I really like it. At first I thought it was just kind of a romance but I was pleasantly surprised (nothing wrong with romance, I like that too haha). And I'm watching Polar Bear Cafe on Crunchyroll. It always cheers me up if I'm feeling down.


----------



## Midoriya

Almost done with Cowboy Bebop by now.  Just have three episodes to go including Hard Luck Woman, The Real Folk Blues part 1, and The Real Folk Blues part 2.  Going to watch the movie after that.


Also, still think it’s funny that it was said in this thread that “Mushroom Samba is the pinnacle of Anime violence,” LOL.  I just hear those words and my mind goes back to Edward aggressively and happily tracking down bad guys and finally landing on his stomach and getting food for the crew without anyone really getting hurt too badly.


----------



## alirafami

recently finished Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei,I felt this anime could've had a lot more going for it. It has a good basis for a story but it comes off as cold and confusing. The hero isn't relatable to the viewer at all but somehow we are meant to pity him for not being able to cast practical magic like his sister. The interactions between the students are extremely cringe worthy and most of what they have to say embarrasses the hell out of them. Half of the episodes get in depth at all the mechanics of spell casting which might entertain some viewers.

I would only recommend this anime to people who are into the technical aspect of science fiction, otherwise I'd stay clear of this one.


----------



## Midoriya

alirafami said:


> recently finished Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei,I felt this anime could've had a lot more going for it. It has a good basis for a story but it comes off as cold and confusing. The hero isn't relatable to the viewer at all but somehow we are meant to pity him for not being able to cast practical magic like his sister. The interactions between the students are extremely cringe worthy and most of what they have to say embarrasses the hell out of them. Half of the episodes get in depth at all the mechanics of spell casting which might entertain some viewers.
> 
> I would only recommend this anime to people who are into the technical aspect of science fiction, otherwise I'd stay clear of this one.




Alright, sounds interesting.  Thank you once again for the recommendation.


----------



## duckykate

fma is the best anime no questions asked


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler



I finally finished Cowboy Bebop, and I must say, it was a great ending (although I skipped over Spike getting wounded, because I didn’t care to see that), but it also left a lot of questions unanswered for a long time.  To this day it’s still not known whether Spike lived or died after what happened (although, tbh, he probably would not recover from something like that)



Anyways, I’m probably going to end up watching My Hero Academia next, just because I feel like I missed out on the hype, and it actually looks like a good series (although I’m hoping it’s nowhere near as graphic as Cowboy Bebop in certain episodes).  Does anyone know any other popular, recent Animes that aren’t too graphic?  I’m mainly looking for the action/adventure genre.  I already watched episode 2 of My Hero Academia on Toonami and am hooked, aka I want to see more.  I’ll get to the recommendations given to me once I’m done with this next one.  Thank you as always to those who contribute to this thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta

there's quite a bit I have to say regarding Spike's fate, but I'm gonna have to wait until you finish the film first. so as to not spoil anything


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> there's quite a bit I have to say regarding Spike's fate, but I'm gonna have to wait until you finish the film first. so as to not spoil anything



Okay.  Thank you for that, LambdaDelta.  I’ll return to watching Cowboy Bebop: The Movie after I finish the first season of My Hero Academia.  I think there’s only 13 episodes in the first season, so it shouldn’t take too long.


I’ve watched about four episodes in a row now of My Hero Academia, and got to say I love it.  I’m about to watch episode five, and I cannot stop watching Anime now.  Have no idea why I used to not watch Anime at all growing up (although I did watch RWBY, Parasyte The Maxim, Kill la Kill, and now Cowboy Bebop).


----------



## Buttonsy

I used to watch anime constantly when I was younger, don't know why I got out of it, I've very slowly been working through Ouran High School Host Club and some of the newer Pokemon seasons, but other than that, I have no real idea where to start with getting back into anime. Anyone have any recommendations of either newer stuff that's really good, or else older classics that get overlooked? (So not something like Sailor Moon that is a classic but most people have already checked it out) I don't have any super-specific genres I'm into, although I do like sporty stuff just because watching people do sports encourages me to go and work out, I also pretty much grew up on 2000s shoujo stuff like Shugo Chara and Tokyo Mew Mew. I also like any stuff that has good LGBT representation. And then I also am totally into mysterious and dark stuff, like horror, mystery, thriller, etc. Basically... I have really broad interests, pretty much anything with a nice animation style and an intriguing story is something I can get into, no matter what genre it is.


----------



## Midoriya

Buttonsy said:


> I used to watch anime constantly when I was younger, don't know why I got out of it, I've very slowly been working through Ouran High School Host Club and some of the newer Pokemon seasons, but other than that, I have no real idea where to start with getting back into anime. Anyone have any recommendations of either newer stuff that's really good, or else older classics that get overlooked? (So not something like Sailor Moon that is a classic but most people have already checked it out) I don't have any super-specific genres I'm into, although I do like sporty stuff just because watching people do sports encourages me to go and work out, I also pretty much grew up on 2000s shoujo stuff like Shugo Chara and Tokyo Mew Mew. I also like any stuff that has good LGBT representation. And then I also am totally into mysterious and dark stuff, like horror, mystery, thriller, etc. Basically... I have really broad interests, pretty much anything with a nice animation style and an intriguing story is something I can get into, no matter what genre it is.




I’m not sure you would care for anything I recommend, but I WILL go ahead and recommend My Hero Academia to you.  It has sporty stuff, super heroes, AND a high school setting for most of it.  I’m only on around Episode 17 of the series, season two in CrunchyRoll, but the subtitles for Animes are well-done I found out, and every episode is literally a thriller till the end.

I would warn you though that around episode 9 and up in the first season (don’t remember where), at one point there is some blood, but it’s not a lot, and nothing truly bad happens in season one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

King of the Hill is the best anime tbh


----------



## Zireael

I'm not massively into anime or anything, but there have been some I've particularly enjoyed. The first one I ever watched was Psycho-Pass, and it probably remains my favourite. I love dark, gritty themes most of the time, but a slice of life is alright too if it's not too generic for my tastes.

This year I've watched Made in Abyss, which was excellent, and also Violet Evergarden. Of the two I probably enjoyed the former more, the setting and developing story really captured my imagination, and gave me some very unique vibes that I haven't had from anime before. Though I will say, I found there was some questionable content pertaining to the young protagonists which I didn't like, it felt unnecessary and just downright awkward (I've heard it's worse in the manga, that's a bit of a turn-off honestly). But ignoring that, it was a very good show and I'll continue to follow it.

Not really sure what I would watch next. Any anime I watch are usually recommended to me from friends since I don't actively look for it. But they seem to know what I'm into, and everything that's been suggested to me has been successful, so I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> King of the Hill is the best anime tbh




LOL, this made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## pinkcotton

Oh boy, a lot of my life has gone into watching anime. I've seen a lot. My favorites are Death Note, Soul Eater, Fairy Tail, Tokyo Ghoul, and Your Lie in April! Beautiful animes. Each in their own way I guess since Tokyo Ghoul can't really be categorized as beautiful, aha.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMPPPPPPP.


So I made it through the Sports Festival arc of season two of My Hero Academia.  Now I’m on the Stain: Hero-Killer arc, and then I’ll be done with season two and ready for season three.




Spoiler



I have to say, I really enjoyed all the episodes, but the MC (Izuku Midoriya) losing to Todoroki was kind of a bummer.  I’m glad to see he finally learns how to use his quirk better in the Gran Torino episode though.  I was worried that he would be stuck having injuries every time he used it forever


----------



## Keepitcosmic

i really want to get into anime. i want a really cute, sweet anime but i don’t know where to start.


----------



## Midoriya

Keepitcosmic said:


> i really want to get into anime. i want a really cute, sweet anime but i don’t know where to start.



Does anyone have any suggestions for her?  I don’t really watch Anime like that, so I wouldn’t know of any by name.  I imagine you would like the slice-of-life genre though.


I made it to episode 40, the second episode of season three of My Hero Academia.



Spoiler



I think it’s interesting how the Stain: Hero-Killer arc worked out in order to make the League of Villains’ goal popular.  I have a good feeling that a bunch of crap is going to go down in season three just from looking at the opening, and I’m wondering if any characters are going to die?  Hopefully not


----------



## DJStarstryker

Keepitcosmic said:


> i really want to get into anime. i want a really cute, sweet anime but i don?t know where to start.



Aria. I feel like it's kinda like Animal Crossing in how sweet and soothing it is. It's 100% all-ages friendly too. It's about a girl who becomes a gondolier (a person who rows a long boat for tourists, kinda like in real life Venice - Aria calls them undines though) while working for a place called Aria Company. Each gondolier company has a cute cat who is considered the president of the company. If he could talk, President Aria would make a great Animal Crossing character. 

It has 3 seasons. Season 1 is called Aria The Animation, season 2 is called Aria the Natural, and season 3 is called Aria the Origination. It looks like seasons 1 and 2 are available to watch for free on Crunchyroll.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMPPPPPPPPPP.




Spoiler



So I’m all caught up with My Hero Academia now.  Episode 50 comes out this Saturday, and I’m _really_ looking forward to it.  I do not think All For One and The League of Villains are defeated yet, but I do think All Might will publicly name Izuku Midoriya as his successor when he retires.  This will probably put a big target on Midoriya’s back, but it’s not like he doesn’t already have one on him.  I’m hoping that they do this and continue to move the series along.  I don’t know if the series is almost over or not, but it would be nice if they kept making one or two seasons from here on out, up until he graduates.  I feel like Midoriya is definitely going to have to fight All For One at some point, and I don’t imagine there being any villain more powerful than All For One





After that episode of MHA airs, I’ll probably watch Cowboy Bebop: The Movie.  I’m also looking forward to the My Hero Academia: Two Heroes movie that comes out this year.


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly the anime is so laughably slow and far behind the manga, that even Viz's physical English releases were always way ahead of and going through the narrative at a faster rate, even before the recent speed up (something practically completely unheard of)

with current pacing (ignoring arc length/structure, since I only read MHA via physical volumes), there's probably still enough content for like 3-4+ more seasons, and more as the manga gets further in of course


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly the anime is so laughably slow and far behind the manga, that even Viz's physical English releases were always way ahead of it
> 
> with current pacing (ignoring arc length/structure, since I only read MHA via physical volumes), there's probably still enough content for like 3-4+ more seasons, and more as the manga gets further in of course




That?s good to know that it?s not ending any time soon (because it?s really, really good imo).  In that case, I?ll definitely wait to watch episode 50 on Saturday, and then immediately after, this weekend, I?ll be watching Cowboy Bebop: The Movie.


----------



## Bcat

I just started watching Naruto. Middleschool me would have loved it, but adult me thinks it's cheesy as heck (still enjoying it though).


----------



## orchidflesh

Cowboy Bebop has always had a special place in my heart, along with Samurai Champloo. I also really love Your Lie In April because I’m a sap for that kind of thing, and personally, that show ruined me for awhile after I finished it. I never had the chance to read the manga, but I’m going to start looking for it at local libraries so I can finally read it. I used to love D Gray-Man when I was younger, along with Bleach. RWBY is really good, I also love Kill La Kill. In terms of movies however, Hayao Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli’s works will always have the number one spot in my fragile lil heart. I’ve been watching them since I was three years old, and no matter how many times I watch them, I never tire of them. I usually like dark, and/or sad anime, I very rarely watch sappy lovey dovey anime, but there are a few exceptions to that.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure has and always will be my favorite anime. I just picked up My Hero Academia a few weeks ago (yes, I'm calling it My Hero Academia, not Boku No Hero Academia because I just prefer to say My Hero Academia instead) and honestly it's shaping up to be one of my favorites as well. I just finished the second season so if anyone spoils any bit of Season 3 for me then I will kill you. Anyway, I also enjoy RWBY and I can't wait for Volume 6 later this year. RWBY kinda got me back into anime in the first place, so I have to thank it a lot. I've been watching Darling In The FranXX as episodes release. I enjoy it. 

Speaking of JoJo, I woke up to this announcement. And my god, if I didn't live with other people, I probably would've screamed like a schoolgirl. 
https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ne...n-wind-manga-gets-tv-anime-in-october/.133202


----------



## DJStarstryker

Currently watching Shiki. Funimation is losing the rights for it, so it'll be gone off of Crunchyroll at the end of this month. It's basically a horror anime about how vampires are killing/converting everyone in this small rural town over time and what the townspeople do in reaction. Some are choosing to try to find out info and fight back, others are pretending this all isn't happening. Honestly, this is the first anime I've seen in a LONG time that takes vampires seriously instead of trying to treat them like pretty boys ala Twilight.

Since I recently finished Danganronpa 2, I'll be watching the Danganronpa 3 anime when I'm done with Shiki. It sounds like it's best to watch that first before playing the V3 game.


----------



## Midoriya

Bumpppppppp


I’m so bored (and not tired) that I’m going to go ahead and watch Cowboy Bebop: The Movie.  I don’t know if Crunchyroll has it or not though.  Does anyone know a good place online to watch it (don’t care if there’s ads, just want to watch movieee)?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> Bumpppppppp
> 
> 
> I’m so bored (and not tired) that I’m going to go ahead and watch Cowboy Bebop: The Movie.  I don’t know if Crunchyroll has it or not though.  Does anyone know a good place online to watch it (don’t care if there’s ads, just want to watch movieee)?



I've checked sites like Crunchyroll, Funimation, Hulu, Netflix, etc. and I didn't find it. I wouldn't recommend this, but there are plenty of other streaming sites that do have it (like KissAnime), but I don't recommend these sites because it's basically piracy. And a lot of said sites are filled with ads and pop-ups (and these ads and pop-ups have their fair share of viruses in them), so if you go to one of these sites then I strongly recommend getting a good ad and pop-up blocker beforehand.

---

Also, I fully was able to fully catch up with My Hero Academia a few days ago. I'm not gonna spoil anything for anybody, but if any of you folks haven't already watched it then I strongly recommend it, even to people who aren't that into shounen battle anime. It's seriously one of the best anime I've watched in a long time.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spike Spiegel said:


> Bumpppppppp
> 
> 
> I’m so bored (and not tired) that I’m going to go ahead and watch Cowboy Bebop: The Movie.  I don’t know if Crunchyroll has it or not though.  Does anyone know a good place online to watch it (don’t care if there’s ads, just want to watch movieee)?



anime films don't tend to get put up for streaming sadly

though honestly the film is super cheap, so I'd just say to grab the DVD

- - - Post Merge - - -



NoUsernameHere said:


> I've checked sites like Crunchyroll, Funimation, Hulu, Netflix, etc. and I didn't find it. I wouldn't recommend this, but there are plenty of other streaming sites that do have it (like KissAnime), but I don't recommend these sites because it's basically piracy. And a lot of said sites are filled with ads and pop-ups (and these ads and pop-ups have their fair share of viruses in them), so if you go to one of these sites then I strongly recommend getting a good ad and pop-up blocker beforehand.



tbh if you're gonna use piracy, just torrent the thing in question. at least that way you won't be helping people profit off of stolen content


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> anime films don't tend to get put up for streaming sadly
> 
> though honestly the film is super cheap, so I'd just say to grab the DVD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tbh if you're gonna use piracy, just torrent the thing in question. at least that way you won't be helping people profit off of stolen content





Thank you.  I’ll probably just end up grabbing the DVD from somewhere.  I’m sure it’s been out for enough years by now that I can pick it up at a store in the USA, right?  Where would you recommend?



EDIT: To be honest though, I may watch it tonight, so I’m just going to find a site to watch it once most likely.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh if you're gonna use piracy, just torrent the thing in question. at least that way you won't be helping people profit off of stolen content


Yeah, true. Though I only brought up piracy because Spike said they wanted a place online to watch. I usually am against it and don't really condone it, but I also don't really mind it if there's like no other option.


----------



## Milleram

DJStarstryker said:


> Currently watching Shiki. Funimation is losing the rights for it, so it'll be gone off of Crunchyroll at the end of this month. It's basically a horror anime about how vampires are killing/converting everyone in this small rural town over time and what the townspeople do in reaction. Some are choosing to try to find out info and fight back, others are pretending this all isn't happening. Honestly, this is the first anime I've seen in a LONG time that takes vampires seriously instead of trying to treat them like pretty boys ala Twilight.
> 
> Since I recently finished Danganronpa 2, I'll be watching the Danganronpa 3 anime when I'm done with Shiki. It sounds like it's best to watch that first before playing the V3 game.



Oh my gosh. Shiki is my absolute favourite anime EVER. I feel like it is so underappreciated. I hope you continue to enjoy watching it. c:


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> there's quite a bit I have to say regarding Spike's fate, but I'm gonna have to wait until you finish the film first. so as to not spoil anything




I just finished watching Cowboy Bebop: The Movie.  What were you going to tell me about Spike?s fate?  You can use a spoiler tag if necessary.


----------



## LambdaDelta

hold on, I'm still relishing in exhaustive tranquility at being freed from events hell in fgo

though I will say not to expect a whole lot


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> hold on, I'm still relishing in exhaustive tranquility at being freed from events hell in fgo
> 
> though I will say not to expect a whole lot




Alright, that’s fine.  Thanks for waiting this long to say it.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.


I’m still waiting on hearing this “extra information”....


----------



## Friezu

I used to he huge into anime but lately I haven't watched any of it and don't know why. Last anime I think I watched was Boruto.


----------



## Midoriya

Reminds me that after having watched all of Cowboy Bebop and all of what there is so far of My Hero Academia, I became so bored I started watching Dragon Ball Super.  I’m on episode 16 or so.  I’ve heard people say before in Discord servers I’ve been in that it’s not a great anime, but I have no idea why.  I guess I’m just a sucker for wanting to watch something like this.  I think it’s cool (and it also makes sense for me to watch it since I watched DBZ: Kai years ago).


----------



## nanpan

Dragon Ball Super is definitely not the best saga to DBZ. But it is definitely worth watching !! (idc what people say blue haired Trunks is God)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> Reminds me that after having watched all of Cowboy Bebop and all of what there is so far of My Hero Academia, I became so bored I started watching Dragon Ball Super.  I’m on episode 16 or so.  I’ve heard people say before in Discord servers I’ve been in that it’s not a great anime, but I have no idea why.  I guess I’m just a sucker for wanting to watch something like this.  I think it’s cool (and it also makes sense for me to watch it since I watched DBZ: Kai years ago).



DBZ Kai on the other hand I laughed during that series more than I anticipated LOL I still watched it to completion though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

so Bebop's inconclusive ending

I actually really like how it's not just vague in the sense of how the show itself ends, but also in terms of hints throughout the show. Vicious and Spike's relationship of "each one being the only person able to kill the other" (and Vicious does almost certainly die in the end). Waltz for Venus being very easily read as a foreshadowing of things to come, with Rocco's subplot of trying to leave his gang having very obvious parallels of Spike's own attempt to leave the syndicate. Character pasts being a very thematically relevant focus, with Spike being the only one of the main cast unable to move on from his own past, and plenty of other things I'm sure I'm forgetting

But Knockin' on Heaven's Door? Takes place after Brain Scratch, right? Well supposedly yes, but....

One thing I love about the film is that it can also be read as a mental struggle of Spike confronting and finally coming to terms with his own past and self and moving on after his final confrontation with Vicious, with the golden butterflies at the beginning and end of the film separating what was and wasn't "real". Since while Vicious was very much a contrast to Spike, Vincent can be very easily read as a representation of Spike's merciless past self, with Elektra obviously playing the role of "Julia" in this case. Which would also give further reason as to why Spike is never able to really "beat" Vincent, since personal history can't exactly just be beaten down and thrown away. Plus it helps to further explain why other characters in the Bebop crew (especially Ed and Ein) aren't as relevant here beyond just "Spike's the main character, so of course he'd be most important", since if we take the plot as being a focus on Spike's own inner struggles, then of course everyone else wouldn't have near as much relevance. Spike's struggles are his own, so a story focusing on them would be far less just a story with him in it, and far more of a story about him: Both internally (his self), and externally (the world around him).

Though I can understand why they would put this where they did, since "it was all a dream" twists are kinda generally hated (and for good reason). Though I think in the case of not just being done to erase everything that happened, but something like this, where it can also advance a character, is much more serviceable. So to that end I'm always torn myself on if I prefer Spike being alive or dead by the end of the TV finale. On one hand, him being dead fits very well with the recurring themes of him being unable to move on from his past. But on the other, I absolutely love the idea of the film being the point that Spike is able to finally move on from it, even if just a little bit. With the film being made much more stronger by it as well.



Also, Speak Like a Child's finale is not just the best scene of the series, but possibly one of the best scenes of any anime period, and everyone should watch it. So for those who haven't


----------



## Midoriya

Alright, thanks for explaining all of that, LambdaDelta.


It’s unfortunate that no matter how much we speculate, we’ll never truly be able to tell whether Spike lives or dies after the last episode of the show.  I realize now and like how some of the villain characters portray different sides of the main casts’ personalities, and I believe that gives a great deal more of meaning to the characters and struggles they had to go through.


Plus, the thing that hits me the most with this #1 anime is this: the characters are strong, quick, and clever, but they have their weaknesses.  I heard someone mention this in a YouTube comments page before, but they each have their own weaknesses that makes them more realistic as a character.  It’s not like One Punch Man or DBZ where they can either be so strong no enemy can beat them, or just wish themselves back to life.  They were real characters with real struggles, and they had to rely on their strengths in over to try and overcome their weaknesses, and even then they never truly overcome each of their inner struggles.  Ed and Ein stay on Earth in the end because they cannot move into the future, Jet really just wants to stay in the present, but it’s difficult with being around Spike all the time, Faye is somewhat stuck in the future actually, at least until she finds out about her past in that video, and then she questions things, and Spike, of course, is almost always stuck in the past for the duration of the show.


Because of that, I think no matter how futuristic it is, it’s still a very realistic anime, the things that happen usually seem like they could actually happen (given enough time), and the characters actually feel like real people.  I think it characterizes well how a lot of people in today’s modern age can also not get rid of their own history, no matter how much they try.  And to finish this post and anime off, the icing on the cake, is of course, the decision to create the anime after the idea of “American cowboys” when the actual style is very much more oriental and Eastern-like.  It wasn’t just a show trying to jumpstart a genre, it was an anime trying to make a statement to the world at the time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dragon Ball Super replaced King of the Hill on [as] and I'm very irritated.

That's all I have to say about anime for now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

happy 20th birthday to the internet's goddess


----------



## neoratz

i've been meaning to check out lain :O

my favorite anime are PMMM, devilman (the ova), and popee the performer (if that counts?)! i don't think i could pick a #1 from those three.... theyre all so good (ptp is definitely not as good but it's as good in my heart LOL)

i've been trying to check out more of the older shows bc i really dig the art style of old anime! i just finished evangelion a few months ago and i'm currently trying to get into dbz cuz my friend has been showing me the abridged one and it looks really good.
for the longest time i thought dbz was silly and was just popular bc young boys think it's cool but LISTEN it's not my fault i swear!!! my only exposure to dbz before my friend started showing it to me was dbz KAI so you can see where i got the idea from right???? D:


----------



## Midoriya

So I’m still on episode 56 of Dragon Ball Super, and I’m about to continue forward.  First I had to watch episode 52 of My Hero Academia, and it has a... different opening?  Which is weird, because it’s still season three I’m pretty sure, but not weird because season two had two different openings I guess.

Also, on DBS...



Spoiler



Also, one of the recent DBS episodes I watched where they visited Zamasu was hilarious.  Goku greeted him with “We are pleased to make your accountant” (instead of acquaintance).  Beerus laughs at him and Whis says “We’re not a tax office”.  But the best part is Beerus’s and Whis’s faces right afterwards.

Priceless.  : ‘ )




EDIT: Also yes, I watched the episode and saw the “meme” part.  Lmao


----------



## Midoriya

BUMPPPPPP.


So I’m at episode 78 now of DBS (the one right after the start of the last arc, Universal Survival Saga), and looking forward to seeing really good fights.  I’m just hoping the production team(s) for DBS at this time were bent on showing the craziest battles possible to the viewers since this is probably the end of Dragon Ball as a franchise once DBS is over (and I honestly cannot imagine Goku getting any stronger than SSGSS + Kai-Oh-Ken, that would be ridiculous).  Looking forward to it!  


EDIT: Oh right, I forgot about....




Spoiler



Ultra Instinct.  I guess this is the arc when I will finally see it.  I don’t know if it’s really a power upgrade though so much as it’s a speed upgrade.  All I know about it is that it was memed with other things to death, but I’m eager to see what it looks like in the show


----------



## mitfy

ah, since a new bnha ep came out today i'd figure i'd use this thread to promo myself if that's alright haha

i have a boku no hero academia blog on tumblr if anyone wants to follow it! it's @lordsunriot. there's manga content on there but anything spoilery is tagged as such.

anyways i'm super excited for this upcoming license arc (especially the characters introduced). though admittedly i'm anticipating the events _afterwards_ more... i'm rly hoping for a big 3 tease at the end of the season


----------



## mitfy

ah, since a new bnha ep came out today i'd figure i'd use this thread to promo myself if that's alright haha

i have a boku no hero academia blog on tumblr if anyone wants to follow it! it's @lordsunriot. there's manga content on there but anything spoilery is tagged as such.

anyways i'm super excited for this upcoming license arc (especially the characters introduced). though admittedly i'm anticipating the events _afterwards_ more... i'm rly hoping for a big 3 tease at the end of the season


----------



## Midoriya

mitfy said:


> ah, since a new bnha ep came out today i'd figure i'd use this thread to promo myself if that's alright haha
> 
> i have a boku no hero academia blog on tumblr if anyone wants to follow it! it's @lordsunriot. there's manga content on there but anything spoilery is tagged as such.
> 
> anyways i'm super excited for this upcoming license arc (especially the characters introduced). though admittedly i'm anticipating the events _afterwards_ more... i'm rly hoping for a big 3 tease at the end of the season





Thanks for sharing this!  I don’t use tumblr myself, but I’m sure some people would enjoy going to it and checking it out.


Also, you double posted.  Must be that kind of day for the forums.  Lol


----------



## DJStarstryker

neoratz said:


> i've been meaning to check out lain :O



Lain's a great show, but you really get it more if you understand what the internet and home computers were like in the 90's. Some aspects of the show feel dated simply because of tech advancements since then.


----------



## Argo

I might sound really basic saying this, but I really enjoy watching and reading Attack on Titan. Actually, I believe season 3 for the anime comes out tomorrow! I also enjoy Assasination Classroom and Your Lie in April.


----------



## jiroutachi

I saw the Attack on Titan movie which also included showing us episode 1 of season 3 but I'm very excited for it to be back. It's definitely one of my favorite ones to watch. I've been meaning to read the manga for such a long time but I'm terrible with keeping up with manga.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve only seen random episodes of AoT, but it’s definitely on my bucket list to watch.  I’m glad that it’s still going, but also curious about the new direction they are heading with it.  I’m still making my way through DBS and have other shows on my bucket list, but I’m sure I’ll watch it at some point.


----------



## DJStarstryker

The first season of Attack on Titan was pretty good. I watched part of the second season, got busy, and haven't picked it back up since. 

I really like the mysteries in the show, but I kinda worry that it's going to go the way of Lost (the American TV show). Meaning introducing lots of mysteries and never really solving a lot of them. I felt pretty burned by Lost and I kinda worry that AoT is going to do that too.

I haven't been watching much anime lately. Been super busy with other things. The most recent anime I have seen is I watched about half of Danganronpa 3, but I dropped it because it was starting to feel boring.


----------



## Midoriya

I was watching anime episodes randomly on Toonami last night, and noticed that the Black Clover episode I was watching seemed pretty good.  Does anyone know how good Black Clover is as an anime?  I like that it’s fairly recent (it premiered last year I’m pretty sure), and the premise and everything also seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I've never watched Black Clover, but I *may* give it a shot just to see if it's something I enjoy. 

Also, has anyone here watched the new SAO spin-off Sword Art Online Alternative? I was thinking of checking that out just because it's short and I've heard it's way better than the actual SAO.


----------



## joombo

Can't really choose between the two...
Airing: A Place Further Then The Universe
Finished: Mushishi
Have only watched 3 episodes of the first and 2 of the second but those have been some amazing 5 episodes.


----------



## Midoriya

I just finished watching today’s episode of My Hero Academia.




Spoiler



It’s cool how we are now given a look at a lot of the other academies’ heroes’ quirks, and also interesting how that one guy split everyone up from U.A. with one move.  The bit at the end with Todoroki having to face 10 ninjas is really cool too.  I’m just hoping Izuku Midoriya makes it into the next round, because otherwise that’s going to be really sad.... lol




EDIT: 



Spoiler



I forgot to mention that that one girl stalking and messing with Izuku was pretty hilarious.  I’m glad that he was able to escape though with Uraraka’s and Hanta Sero’s help




I’m also at around episode 92 of Dragon Ball Super.




Spoiler



Majin Buu is missing and so they have to wake him up to have ten full members for the Tournament of Power, which is about to start I’m guessing.  I’m hoping there’s more serious fight scenes from here on out, since that’s the only thing I watch DBS for.  Lol


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

For some backwards reason I never saw or read rouruni kenshin when I was a kid.  I've been reading the manga lately, and learned that the artist is actually not only adding more to the story, (yay!), but had some...awful stuff found on his computer hard drive.  I love Kenshin.  He's a cool character.  here's a couple of long lists for things I enjoy and hope others will watch or read at some point

My top picks for anime:
Cowboy bebop, samurai champloo, puella magi magica madoka, dn angel (guilty pleasure I'm NOT sorry, as far as I know the manga is not finished), Mononoke (NOT princess mononoke although that's a great movie and you should watch that too), mushi shi, please teacher, princess jellyfish, ah! my goddess, burst angel is good to me in a really cheesy sort of way but LOTS of boobage going on in that show so beware if you don't like that, elfen lied, full metal panic!, Inuyasha (NOT SORRY), Mad Bull and YOU HAVE TO WATCH THE WHOLE THING trust me, Love Hina, uuuuuhh...I'll think of more later

Top manga picks: 
Bride of the Water God, Rouruni Kenshin, Kamichama Karin (another guilty pleasure but the sequel series sucked), anything done by the artist Motoi Yoshida but if you read his stuff beware of perverted nonsense, 7 Seeds and anything else done by the artist yumi tamrua, anything done by clamp, because if you don't like the story you'll like the art, peach girl (good god don't watch the anime it doesn't do the manga justice), sacrificial princess to the king of beasts, ouran host club, (the anime doesn't do the manga justice even though the anime is pretty good too), strobe edge, kodocha, chobits, planet ladder which isn't well known and I have no idea why, kamisama kiss, I have a HUGE guilty pleasure for Dragon knights, Anatolia story is AMAZING and I have been wishing it were a well adapted anime but all we have is the manga.....um, I could keep going when it comes to manga lol I literally read it during my down time.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> I just finished watching today’s episode of My Hero Academia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s cool how we are now given a look at a lot of the other academies’ heroes’ quirks, and also interesting how that one guy split everyone up from U.A. with one move.  The bit at the end with Todoroki having to face 10 ninjas is really cool too.  I’m just hoping Izuku Midoriya makes it into the next round, because otherwise that’s going to be really sad.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that that one girl stalking and messing with Izuku was pretty hilarious.  I’m glad that he was able to escape though with Uraraka’s and Hanta Sero’s help





Spoiler



I'm gonna be sad if any of Class 1-A doesn't make it out of the first round, to be honest. I mean they probably will because plot armor, but that hasn't stopped, say, Midoriya from losing the UA Festival before. Plus this is more important than the UA Festival. This is kind of essentially the first major step towards becoming a licensed Hero. Although if anyone failed it certainly wouldn't be the last time we'd see them in the story more than likely, and we will likely see the deaths of some Class 1-A students along the way, it would just be sad or somewhat disappointing at the very least to me personally at least because I want to see all the class members of 1-A succeed.


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be sad if any of Class 1-A doesn't make it out of the first round, to be honest. I mean they probably will because plot armor, but that hasn't stopped, say, Midoriya from losing the UA Festival before. Plus this is more important than the UA Festival. This is kind of essentially the first major step towards becoming a licensed Hero. Although if anyone failed it certainly wouldn't be the last time we'd see them in the story more than likely, and we will likely see the deaths of some Class 1-A students along the way, it would just be sad or somewhat disappointing at the very least to me personally at least because I want to see all the class members of 1-A succeed.







Spoiler



Yeah, I get that feeling.  To me personally though, it doesn’t feel like all 20 of them have what it takes though to pass the first time through.  I mean, 54 or so students have already passed after that episode, and this is bigger than just the Sports Festival where they faced other classes, now they are facing the best _from other schools_.  I would be a tad upset if all 20 of them just happen to make it through though.  At the very least, they could all make it through, and then not all of them make it through round two.  I want Izuku to make it through all the way though...


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get that feeling.  To me personally though, it doesn?t feel like all 20 of them have what it takes though to pass the first time through.  I mean, 54 or so students have already passed after that episode, and this is bigger than just the Sports Festival where they faced other classes, now they are facing the best _from other schools_.  I would be a tad upset if all 20 of them just happen to make it through though.  At the very least, they could all make it through, and then not all of them make it through round two.  I want Izuku to make it through all the way though...





Spoiler



That's true. You're right, and perhaps I shouldn't worry because any students that don't pass this time will most likely get a chance to try again in the future anyway, unless there's something I'm missing (considering most of everyone from the rest of the schools are Year 2 students iirc). Plus, I suppose if everyone passed, it not only would be predictable, but it would remove/nullify all of the suspense for this arc and even possibly remove/nullify some of the suspense going into future arcs. As for their abilities, you're totally right about that because I'm now remembering the last stretch of Season 2 where not everyone passed the final Exam. So some characters just aren't qualified enough to win here, and that's fine because they'll at least have a chance to grow later on and learn. The more I think about it, the better I would feel about not everyone passing.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. You're right, and perhaps I shouldn't worry because any students that don't pass this time will most likely get a chance to try again in the future anyway, unless there's something I'm missing (considering most of everyone from the rest of the schools are Year 2 students iirc). Plus, I suppose if everyone passed, it not only would be predictable, but it would remove/nullify all of the suspense for this arc and even possibly remove/nullify some of the suspense going into future arcs. As for their abilities, you're totally right about that because I'm now remembering the last stretch of Season 2 where not everyone passed the final Exam. So some characters just aren't qualified enough to win here, and that's fine because they'll at least have a chance to grow later on and learn. The more I think about it, the better I would feel about not everyone passing.





Spoiler



Oh we are having a boku no hero discussion? nice^^ 
I will stay out of this mostly since I?m afraid of spoiling you guys since you seem anime-only while I?m mostly manga-only. To answer your doubts based on what you should know already: I haven?t seen how they showed that part in the anime but they should have made clear that the students being there is an exception because of the dangerous times at the moment. The other school?s teachers probably thought the same and that?s why you see a lot of younger students. I don?t know if you can try as often as you like but the exam is not a one-try only thing. I believe UA wouldn?t send their students to a test early, if they could loose the chance to get the license when failing. They aren?t considered "properly" prepared for that, the school just put them in the exam with the hope that some members of the class could pass and have more means to defend themselves/learn about hero work earlier.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we are having a boku no hero discussion? nice^^
> I will stay out of this mostly since I?m afraid of spoiling you guys since you seem anime-only while I?m mostly manga-only. To answer your doubts based on what you should know already: I haven?t seen how they showed that part in the anime but they should have made clear that the students being there is an exception because of the dangerous times at the moment. The other school?s teachers probably thought the same and that?s why you see a lot of younger students. I don?t know if you can try as often as you like but the exam is not a one-try only thing. I believe UA wouldn?t send their students to a test early, if they could loose the chance to get the license when failing. They aren?t considered "properly" prepared for that, the school just put them in the exam with the hope that some members of the class could pass and have more means to defend themselves/learn about hero work earlier.





Spoiler



Oh well yeah, they made it pretty clear that the UA students are only there because of the dangerous times. But I didn't know if the test was like a one time only thing, so thanks for clearing that up. Now everything makes perfect sense though. Also, I was thinking of potentially reading the manga, but I dunno if I'll do that yet as I tend to prefer watching the anime adaption.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well yeah, they made it pretty clear that the UA students are only there because of the dangerous times. But I didn't know if the test was like a one time only thing, so thanks for clearing that up. Now everything makes perfect sense though. Also, I was thinking of potentially reading the manga, but I dunno if I'll do that yet as I tend to prefer watching the anime adaption.



glad I could help, I will try to avoid any hints to future events when posting here^^ll
Just like most people, I often get into a show when watching the anime. If I like the anime a lot and don?t want to wait I start reading the manga. If season 3 ends and you want more you could start reading it. The parts of the anime I have seen were really faithful to the manga, usually adapting around 2 chapters per episode and sometimes adding extra content 



Spoiler



e.g. when they started the training camp and you saw everyone fighting the dirt-monsters in the forest. In the manga that was just a few short panels while in the anime the chose to give attention to all students


You wouldn?t miss much if you started where season 3 ends, the manga is somewhere in season 5 right now. But you could also start from the beginning to get a feel for the art style and review the past events. The main thing you miss from just watching the anime are details and the manga volume extras such as character spreadsheets that explain their costumes.
Fun fact if you didn?t already hear: someone recently bought one acre of the moon for Horikoshi and named it after bakugou...


----------



## Bcat

I'm making my parents watch Death Note for the first time and I'm falling in love with it all over again. 

It was my first anime I watched way back when I was 17 and still holds up amazingly!


----------



## IzzyShika

Bcat said:


> I'm making my parents watch Death Note for the first time and I'm falling in love with it all over again.
> 
> It was my first anime I watched way back when I was 17 and still holds up amazingly!



Death note is amazing

- - - Post Merge - - -

my favourite anime will always be black butler, aaa it's so amazing
i also have a big love for attack on titan, my hero academia and blue exorcist


----------



## Midoriya

So I’ve made it to around episode 101 of DBS.



Spoiler



The dark, twisted side of me liked watching universe nine get erased.  Like yeah, if you’re not going to put in the effort to have strong, fit warriors, then you deserve to get erased, lmao.  Aside from that, I was kind of surprised to see Krillin get knocked off as the first member of universe seven to get knocked off.  Like, I would have expected either Master Roshi or Piccolo to go first, but it was Krillin this time.  Lmao.  I’m looking forward to the last 30 episodes of this anime and what it has in store now.


----------



## Midoriya

Dang double post


----------



## Midoriya

So, I watched yesterday’s episode of MHA yesterday.



Spoiler



It was nice seeing how some of the other students passed, and I like how Todoroki got out of a tough spot by using the factory, a.k.a. his surroundings.  It looks like Izuku, Uraraka, and Hanta Sero are still in trouble though and haven’t passed, but I think they will be fine.  Bakugou and his two followers look like they are doing well against a tough opponent as well.  I really hope this doesn’t mean all 20 students of Class 1-A pass the first test though.  That would be awesome, but also somewhat disappointing, imo.




I also have made it to around episode 108 of DBS, and now that I’m so close to the end, it’s hard to stop watching episodes.




Spoiler



Oh boy, so a whole lot of stuff happened.  Universe 10 was the second universe to be erased, a LOT of opponents from other universes dropped out, and Tien and Master Roshi dropped out from universe seven, so now they only have seven left.  It’s getting difficult to see how universe seven is going to pull through with both universe six and the three, strong warriors from universe eleven left (totally ignoring the warriors that are left from other universes atm), but then again, I haven’t seen Goku transform into Ultra Instinct yet.  It seems like there will still be other transformations than that, or at least I’m hoping, because otherwise that’s one really OP ability if it can just carry them like that.  Oh, I also heard about Vegeta’s Super-Saiyan-beyond-blue, so I’m eager to see that as well.


----------



## Dormire

Hataraku Saibou is cute.
Overlord needs to pump more episodes.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Spike Spiegel said:


> So, I watched yesterday?s episode of MHA yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice seeing how some of the other students passed, and I like how Todoroki got out of a tough spot by using the factory, a.k.a. his surroundings.  It looks like Izuku, Uraraka, and Hanta Sero are still in trouble though and haven?t passed, but I think they will be fine.  Bakugou and his two followers look like they are doing well against a tough opponent as well.  I really hope this doesn?t mean all 20 students of Class 1-A pass the first test though.  That would be awesome, but also somewhat disappointing, imo.



That's nice to hear.  I can't discuss this because I might spoil you guys, but I'm glad the anime is back on the plot. I don't keep up with it but I heard last week's episode was anime-only/filler.


----------



## hotchocobaby

Naruto, Unicorn Gundam was my all time favourites, still waiting for One punch man season 2


----------



## AshLittleDongle

i dont know this


----------



## Bcat

Bcat said:


> I'm making my parents watch Death Note for the first time and I'm falling in love with it all over again.
> 
> It was my first anime I watched way back when I was 17 and still holds up amazingly!



We're going to watch episode 25 tonight. I'm not ready ;.; I'll probably cry again. 

I don't particularly care for the series after this episode. I like the ending to the japanese live action movies much more.


----------



## Wildtown

hmm probably, death note and or death parade


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

So I finally made myself watch Cat soup just now.. and yeah my first impression isnt amazing. I get that people find it disturbing but I found the amount of "disturbingness" very bearable... I just didn't see the point. 
Has anyone else here seen it? What are your thoughts on it?  (If you haven't, it's not something you should watch to get into anime and you should definitely be older as some people get really creeped out by this movie..) 



Spoiler



I was able to follow most of the plot. I'm sure that I just found a small part of the references and metaphors stuffed in this move,  some being very on the nose.  I don't appreciate most of the "mindless" violence and I don't know if most of the imagery served much purpose besides being "provoking" and "edgy". The sound design was nice though - I always had the feeling that there was more planning to the structure of this movie than it might appear at first because the delayed sound would match up with most if the later scenes quite nicely. However, that could have also been coincindence. If I went deep into analyzing it,  maybe I could like this movie more. I certainly didn't waste my time by watching this... but I wouldn't say I got a lot out if it either...


----------



## Midoriya

I made it to around episode 122 of DBS, so I only have 10 episodes left of it.



Spoiler



Universe seven lead by Gohan made universes, two, three, four, and six all drop out.  Now the only two remaining universes are seven and eleven.  The bad thing is Piccolo and Android No. 18 dropped out, so now it’s just a tired-out Goku, Vegeta, Frieza, Gohan, and Android No. 17.  I thought it was pretty lame how the three warriors, including Jiren, from universe eleven just stood around and didn’t help at all with universe three’s trump card.  Like, they are already overwhelmingly strong.  I don’t understand why they need universe seven tired out, but whatever.  I’m sure universe seven will win, otherwise I’m going to regret ever watching Dragon Ball in the first place.  Lmao.  It will be interesting to see how they ended this, so I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I think I'd like Food Wars.

https://youtu.be/MN4gphUHIxM


----------



## arturia

i just finished my goal to watch all of ufotable's fate stay night adaptions yesterday (ubw zero and heaven's feel in that order) and am currently watching the old studio deen version of fate. really looking forward to the 2nd heaven's feel movie


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent episode of MHA yesterday (Saturday).



Spoiler



So it turns out all of Class 1-A passed, which disappointed me a little, but the way it happened made up for it.  The last students from Class 1-A went all out to pass, so all 100 spots were filled, and 20 of them were from Class 1-A.  The second test looks interesting since it’s a rescue mission.  I just hope the terrain is more different from the first test, and the objectives should be different as well.



I also just recently tonight finished watching the last of Dragon Ball Super’s 131 episodes.  I had around 10 to go, and finished in time for my bedtime.



Spoiler



So Goku mastered Ultra Instinct, I got to see Vegeta’s SSGSS Royal Blue version, and Jiren powered up as well.  Dyspo and Toppo were both knocked off, and it was just Jiren left (should also mention Gohan dropped out while taking Dyspo out).  Android No. 17 protected Goku and Vegeta and got hit with Jiren’s blast, apparently self-destructing to erase it, and Vegeta dropped out, but in the end Goku mastered Ultra Instinct.  He was on the verge of beating Jiren when his body gave out from the heat and he powered down.  Frieza in Golden Frieza form, however, knocked him back onto a rock after Jiren blasted him.  Android No. 17 was still alive, thankfully, and remained in the back while Goku and Frieza took Jiren out together, and in the end it was just Android No. 17 who survived on the stage, meaning universe seven won from him (which I found rather unexpected and kind of funny).  Android No. 17 used his wish to wish all the other universes back into existence though with the Super Dragon Balls from having won the tournament.  I have to admit the end was a bit emotional, especially since this is probably the last of the Dragon Ball franchise, but it was a necessary and fitting ending.  In the end, even Jiren who had trust issues from his past, opened up somewhat thanks to Goku (I honestly need someone like Goku in my life, XD).



I’m going to end up taking at least this week off from watching any anime, as I have other stuff I want to get finished before going back to university.  When I do pick up another show though, I’ll probably try out Black Clover like I said I was going to.  I’ll have to read about it though and see if I like it first.


----------



## Tri

I just watched the first episode of Cells at Work! I turned it down for a while because I figured the title wasn't literal and it was going to be a pessimistic sitcom lol

As much as the concept of anthropomorphized blood cells makes me happy, I don't think i'll keep watching because when stripped of the setup it appears to just be a kinda boring fighting show. I can't imagine much character development past archetypes happening because the cells are by nature expendable.


----------



## Clefarious

Actually maybe you guys can help me. I've always wanted to get into anime - but with the thousands of choices I've never actually known where to begin. I was suggested to watch Food Wars. I just started watching and am really enjoying it. Also watched the full season of Aggretsuko in one night. I do love the pokemon anime as well (grew up with that one)

Going along with that - do you guys have any suggestions of anime I should check out? I love anything cute and not so gory.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Clefarious said:


> Actually maybe you guys can help me. I've always wanted to get into anime - but with the thousands of choices I've never actually known where to begin. I was suggested to watch Food Wars. I just started watching and am really enjoying it. Also watched the full season of Aggretsuko in one night. I do love the pokemon anime as well (grew up with that one)
> 
> Going along with that - do you guys have any suggestions of anime I should check out? I love anything cute and not so gory.



I would love to help out, could you please be a bit more specific on what kind of genre/themes/styles etc. you usually like?
What is "cute" for you? Do you prefer things aimed at children or more aimed at adults? Complex stories or mindless comedy? Fantasy with magic and everything or normal people doing normal stuff? 
Like this your question is basically "can you recommend a cute movie/book?"^^


----------



## Clefarious

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> I would love to help out, could you please be a bit more specific on what kind of genre/themes/styles etc. you usually like?
> What is "cute" for you? Do you prefer things aimed at children or more aimed at adults? Complex stories or mindless comedy? Fantasy with magic and everything or normal people doing normal stuff?
> Like this your question is basically "can you recommend a cute movie/book?"^^



Lol I figured people would just recommend what they are watching - didn't realize I was being so vague 

When I had mentioned cute I was thinking more of the style - like more cartoon looking rather than real people looking (I love like the kawaii style if that makes any sense). I'm def looking for an anime with a great story line that I can follow as the episodes go on rather than mindless comedy. When it comes to fantasy - I do love the stories when it's a normal person and they discover they have powers (like Harry Potter in that sense) - but either one is fine. It's really the story line that I'm after and I love Drama, Romance and Adventures (fantasy and normal)

If it helps I love the stories behind: Harry Potter, Avatar the Last Airbender, Princess Mononoke (I also noticed with your question about aimed to children or adults that most of the stories I love - the shows have been aimed towards kids)

Hopefully this helped and my blathering didn't make it more confusing


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Clefarious said:


> Lol I figured people would just recommend what they are watching - didn't realize I was being so vague
> 
> When I had mentioned cute I was thinking more of the style - like more cartoon looking rather than real people looking (I love like the kawaii style if that makes any sense). I'm def looking for an anime with a great story line that I can follow as the episodes go on rather than mindless comedy. When it comes to fantasy - I do love the stories when it's a normal person and they discover they have powers (like Harry Potter in that sense) - but either one is fine. It's really the story line that I'm after and I love Drama, Romance and Adventures (fantasy and normal)
> 
> If it helps I love the stories behind: Harry Potter, Avatar the Last Airbender, Princess Mononoke (I also noticed with your question about aimed to children or adults that most of the stories I love - the shows have been aimed towards kids)
> 
> Hopefully this helped and my blathering didn't make it more confusing



Yeah, it?s easy to recommend SOME shows because everyone seems to enjoy them, but otherwise I don?t feel confident to just tell somone what I liked because we are all different. For example I don?t like Food Wars because of the strangely-sexual scenes they added in there. After all, anime is mostly a medium, not so much it?s own genre.

Ok so interesting story with a more cute aethetic? If you had already seen more shows it would definitely be easier for me...
Also the shows you named aren?t really aimed at kinds^^. Princess Mononoke is meant for young adults, Aggretsuko is for adult women and Food Wars ...I think teenage boys.

How dark can the plot be? Maybe you can give *Madoka Magica* (also named Puella Magi Madoka Magica) a try. The show belongs to a well-known genre in anime which is called "magical girl". These shows are usually aimed at young or teenage girls and usually feature a female protagonist that receives magical powers. While most magical girl shows have the stigma of catering to young girls and having very generic plots, Madoka is more aimed at an older audience and has darker themes. 
The show has 12 episodes so you can easily see it in a day. However, they made 3 movies: 2 movies (Beginnings and Eternal) retell the story and movie 3 (Rebellion) is a sequel to the anime. I actually recommend most people to watch the movies instead of the anime because its faster, more immersive because you dont have songs every 20 min and the animation was improved. It?s basically the 12 episodes but some scenes that weren?t necessary were cut, some scenes were added and the backgrounds made prettier, you won?t miss anything. (Also this show has no source material, the show is the original work and the movies are the slightly improved version of it)
*Important: *you absolutely need to go in blind for this, even the description on the streaming site can be full of spoilers for this show. I firmly believe that twists are what makes some shows great so I would just dive into this one without reading anything (that?s what I did).
The 3 episode rule applies here: if you do watch the anime, watch at least up to episode 3 before you decide to drop it, If you see the movies: watch roughly the first hour.^^
Depending on how you like that show I could give you more recommendations. (e.g. if it?s too dark for you, or if you like this stuff)


----------



## Midoriya

@Clefarious: You also strike me as someone who would like slice-of-life animes.  Though I don’t know of any in particular.


^there I go again, recommending the same genre without an actual show, lmao


----------



## Clefarious

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> Yeah, it?s easy to recommend SOME shows because everyone seems to enjoy them, but otherwise I don?t feel confident to just tell somone what I liked because we are all different. For example I don?t like Food Wars because of the strangely-sexual scenes they added in there. After all, anime is mostly a medium, not so much it?s own genre.
> 
> Ok so interesting story with a more cute aethetic? If you had already seen more shows it would definitely be easier for me...
> Also the shows you named aren?t really aimed at kinds^^. Princess Mononoke is meant for young adults, Aggretsuko is for adult women and Food Wars ...I think teenage boys.
> 
> How dark can the plot be? Maybe you can give *Madoka Magica* (also named Puella Magi Madoka Magica) a try. The show belongs to a well-known genre in anime which is called "magical girl". These shows are usually aimed at young or teenage girls and usually feature a female protagonist that receives magical powers. While most magical girl shows have the stigma of catering to young girls and having very generic plots, Madoka is more aimed at an older audience and has darker themes.
> The show has 12 episodes so you can easily see it in a day. However, they made 3 movies: 2 movies (Beginnings and Eternal) retell the story and movie 3 (Rebellion) is a sequel to the anime. I actually recommend most people to watch the movies instead of the anime because its faster, more immersive because you dont have songs every 20 min and the animation was improved. It?s basically the 12 episodes but some scenes that weren?t necessary were cut, some scenes were added and the backgrounds made prettier, you won?t miss anything. (Also this show has no source material, the show is the original work and the movies are the slightly improved version of it)
> *Important: *you absolutely need to go in blind for this, even the description on the streaming site can be full of spoilers for this show. I firmly believe that twists are what makes some shows great so I would just dive into this one without reading anything (that?s what I did).
> The 3 episode rule applies here: if you do watch the anime, watch at least up to episode 3 before you decide to drop it, If you see the movies: watch roughly the first hour.^^
> Depending on how you like that show I could give you more recommendations. (e.g. if it?s too dark for you, or if you like this stuff)



Yea I think that was the only thing I thought was out of place was the sexuality of Food Wars but I still do like the story behind it.

I've always noticed that was such a weird gray area between kids and adults. I guess it's teen shows that I find most interesting.

Wow I have no idea how you did it but this show you suggested sounds exactly like what I was looking for. Thank you for actually understanding my nonsense lol. I just logged into crunchyroll and even the art of the show is exactly what I was thinking of when it comes to cute. You're the best. I did notice that the movies aren't there - it just has the episodes. I'll have to search and see if I can find the movies before I watch the show. Hopefully I won't get spoilers trying to find the movies. I honestly hate that all the spoilers are right there in the description before you can even click to watch it. Even happens with tv. When I'm not sure if I saw an episode or not I read the info on tv and it tells me everything that happens even though I hadn't seen it yet -_-



Spike Spiegel said:


> @Clefarious: You also strike me as someone who would like slice-of-life animes.  Though I don’t know of any in particular.
> 
> 
> ^there I go again, recommending the same genre without an actual show, lmao



Rofl no worries. Who knows maybe I can find something searching for that genre. At this point any bit helps


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Spike Spiegel said:


> @Clefarious: You also strike me as someone who would like slice-of-life animes.  Though I don’t know of any in particular.
> 
> 
> ^there I go again, recommending the same genre without an actual show, lmao



Slice of life is definitely a solid choice for most people, espechially since it goes well with all kinds of genres. Maybe anything shojo/supernatural/slice of life  would be a good choice. I  mainly suggested Madoka because it has most of the criteria (romance, drama, kawaii style, fantasy, character with newly found powers etc.) plus it?s a good way to test how dark they like their shows. If they watch it and find it too dark, I will suggest tradtional magical girl shows like sailor moon, if they end up enjoying the darker parts I could imagine that they might like more mature shows too (not sure if shingeki is somthing because its more mature than madoka +  gore + a rather realistic/"dull" art style, It?s one of those shows you can easily suggest because "everyone" seems into it but in the end those themes aren?t for everybody). 



Clefarious said:


> Yea I think that was the only thing I thought was out of place was the sexuality of Food Wars but I still do like the story behind it.
> 
> I've always noticed that was such a weird gray area between kids and adults. I guess it's teen shows that I find most interesting.
> 
> Wow I have no idea how you did it but this show you suggested sounds exactly like what I was looking for. Thank you for actually understanding my nonsense lol. I just logged into crunchyroll and even the art of the show is exactly what I was thinking of when it comes to cute. You're the best. I did notice that the movies aren't there - it just has the episodes. I'll have to search and see if I can find the movies before I watch the show. Hopefully I won't get spoilers trying to find the movies. I honestly hate that all the spoilers are right there in the description before you can even click to watch it. Even happens with tv. When I'm not sure if I saw an episode or not I read the info on tv and it tells me everything that happens even though I hadn't seen it yet -_-



If you like I can find you the dub or sub of the movies, I just didn?t want to post a link here.

Yeah that?s exactly what I mean, espechially movie trailers nowadays tend to spoil the entire movie. I also think that watching something you could enjoy without any kind of exspectations is the best way. I know that I?m not the best in doing that myself, but probably one of the main reasons I liked this show is because I came from only knowing the more traditional shows of it?s genre and just started watching it with no prior knowledge/exspectations... sometimes that alone makes a show better. 
Multiple shows can be very good but if they follow a similar theme, you might end up liking the first one you watch most, because its a new experience while for the other shows you feel they aren?t as surprising. So "when" you watch something can play a big role in how much you like it.


----------



## Clefarious

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> If you like I can find you the dub or sub of the movies, I just didn?t want to post a link here.
> 
> Yeah that?s exactly what I mean, espechially movie trailers nowadays tend to spoil the entire movie. I also think that watching something you could enjoy without any kind of exspectations is the best way. I know that I?m not the best in doing that myself, but probably one of the main reasons I liked this show is because I came from only knowing the more traditional shows of it?s genre and just started watching it with no prior knowledge/exspectations... sometimes that alone makes a show better.
> Multiple shows can be very good but if they follow a similar theme, you might end up liking the first one you watch most, because its a new experience while for the other shows you feel they aren?t as surprising. So "when" you watch something can play a big role in how much you like it.



That would actually be awesome if you can send me a link. If you can message it to me that would be perfect and thank you so much 

And yes that drives me crazy with the movie trailers. They will have a super funny joke that makes you want to watch a movie and that ends up being the funniest thing in the whole movie which you saw for free.

I never actually thought about that - the "when" you watch something part. It actually makes way more sense why I like such random things that other people don't - or why certain movies are my favourites. Now I'm starting to think about everything I like. I know there's one CD I love that most people don't really know and that's because I used to listen to it while I played N64. That's crazy to think about now.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Clefarious said:


> That would actually be awesome if you can send me a link. If you can message it to me that would be perfect and thank you so much
> 
> And yes that drives me crazy with the movie trailers. They will have a super funny joke that makes you want to watch a movie and that ends up being the funniest thing in the whole movie which you saw for free.
> 
> I never actually thought about that - the "when" you watch something part. It actually makes way more sense why I like such random things that other people don't - or why certain movies are my favourites. Now I'm starting to think about everything I like. I know there's one CD I love that most people don't really know and that's because I used to listen to it while I played N64. That's crazy to think about now.



Yeah it?s fascinating right? When we watch something is more important than what it is. If you don?t see a Disney movie as a child, you won?t become very attatched to it when seeing it later in life. If you see a concept for the first time, it blows you away even if that?s actually a common trope. If you have a good or bad experience while consuming something, you will relate those two things etc.

Also I?m terribly sorry for only seeing this reply now. I sent you a PM (✿❛ ֊ ❛„)


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler: my fav anime, check it out


----------



## Bcat

Antonio said:


> Spoiler: my fav anime, check it out



i don't know what i expected....





im lying i expected shrek


----------



## Antonio

Bcat said:


> i don't know what i expected....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im lying i expected shrek



SOME BODY ONCE TOLD ME


----------



## Bcat

Antonio said:


> SOME BODY ONCE TOLD ME



my personal favorite anime is Drake and Josh. 

The Project Oprah and Escape From Treehouse arcs were pitch perfect. You couldn't ask for a more faithful adaptation of the manga! Though I'm not a fan of the tragic ending, with Josh not inviting Drake to his wedding even after all they'd been through together.


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent episode of My Hero Academia today.



Spoiler



So we got to see the rescue missions and what they are like for the exam with the top schools competing against each other, and there were some pretty funny bits as well.  I have to say it was nice seeing Midoriya almost saying, “It’s fine now.  Why?  Because I am here.”  The problem is, he only said “It’s fine now” and got deducted in points.  I guess he cannot technically say the whole thing or doesn’t want to because he would be copyrighting All Might, xD.  We also got confirmation that Uraraka has set aside her feelings for Midoriya in order to focus on becoming a great hero like him.  I saw that that would happen kind of when I was reading Youtube comments, but it’s interesting to see what she will be able to do now nonetheless.



I’m probably going to start Black Clover tomorrow once I’m moved in and settled.  I’ll do the standard three episodes rule and then drop it if I don’t like it.  If I do drop it though, I probably will not watch any new animes for a bit since I’ll be focused on school.


----------



## Dormire

The new Hataraku Saibou ep. hit rly close to home LOL.


----------



## Milleram

Clefarious said:


> Lol I figured people would just recommend what they are watching - didn't realize I was being so vague
> 
> When I had mentioned cute I was thinking more of the style - like more cartoon looking rather than real people looking (I love like the kawaii style if that makes any sense). I'm def looking for an anime with a great story line that I can follow as the episodes go on rather than mindless comedy. When it comes to fantasy - I do love the stories when it's a normal person and they discover they have powers (like Harry Potter in that sense) - but either one is fine. It's really the story line that I'm after and I love Drama, Romance and Adventures (fantasy and normal)
> 
> If it helps I love the stories behind: Harry Potter, Avatar the Last Airbender, Princess Mononoke (I also noticed with your question about aimed to children or adults that most of the stories I love - the shows have been aimed towards kids)
> 
> Hopefully this helped and my blathering didn't make it more confusing



If you enjoyed Harry Potter, you should definitely check out Little Witch Academia. Some aspects of the story and universe definitely reminded me of Harry Potter. Also, the art style is very cartoony, some characters more than others, but definitely not overly realistic. There are two short films and a 25-episode series. I would recommend you watch the two films first, but it's not entirely necessary. Hope you enjoy! ^_^


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

amye.miller said:


> If you enjoyed Harry Potter, you should definitely check out Little Witch Academia. Some aspects of the story and universe definitely reminded me of Harry Potter. Also, the art style is very cartoony, some characters more than others, but definitely not overly realistic. There are two short films and a 25-episode series. I would recommend you watch the two films first, but it's not entirely necessary. Hope you enjoy! ^_^



That?s a good suggestion! To be honest I enjoyed the movies more than the series but both had very cute moments^^


----------



## deerprongs

I personally really love RWBY. I just watched Adam’s character short yesterday and I can’t wait for the next volume! I’m actually a little behind (I missed volume 3 oops) so I still need to get caught up! However I have seen every volume other than 3. 

Another favorite anime of mine is Tokyo Ghoul. I LOVE it to pieces. Another one close to my heart is Wolf’s Rain, as it was the first anime I properly watched (not counting Pokemon or Yugio lmao). Fullmetal Alchemist is also special to me.

My current favorite however is Castlevania on Netflix. Absolute perfection right there, but it is gory and has mature language. So if that isn’t for you, I don’t recommend it.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

deerprongs said:


> Another favorite anime of mine is Tokyo Ghoul. I LOVE it to pieces.



Did you get to read the manga? I think they messed up season 2 so bad that they ended up making it non-canon because season 3 would have had to be altered too...

Also I have heared great things about the Castlevania anime and I do want to check out Wolf?s Rain eventually *even though what I have seen looked very tragic so I don?t know if I could like it..*


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

ugh double-post glitch again...


----------



## Snowesque

My actually favorite "anime" is the movie Princess Mononoke, the message of that movie really resonates with me. All the Ghibli movies are very up there for me.
As for actual episodic anime, Serial Experiments Lain is one I always come back to for the same reasons and it's portrayal.


----------



## Milleram

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> That?s a good suggestion! To be honest I enjoyed the movies more than the series but both had very cute moments^^



Haha, I actually agree. I too enjoyed the movies more than the actual series. XD

Oh, and regarding Wolf's Rain, I thought it was a pretty good series. The plot was quite interesting, there was some character development, and although there were definitely sad parts, I was still quite satisfied with the ending. I definitely say it's worth watching. ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

So I watched the first six episodes of Black Clover, and while the premise is interesting, the first three episodes are just background on the characters mostly, and episodes four, five, and six, while having action scenes in them, the battles are kind of lame so far because they end in two moves.  It’s not back-and-forth like good anime battles.  However, I feel like the anime suffers from a slow start, so I’m going to continue watching it to see where it goes.  Also because I tend to be interested in things a lot of other people aren’t, and I need to watch mediocre animes like this one so I can appreciate the good ones.  Looking forward to seeing where they take this from here on out.


----------



## IzzyShika

I finished watching death note a couple of days ago and I shed a few tears hehe
I'm now watching a short anime called Children of the Whales, it's beautiful and on Netflix ^w^


----------



## Bcat

IzzyShika said:


> I finished watching death note a couple of days ago and I shed a few tears hehe
> I'm now watching a short anime called Children of the Whales, it's beautiful and on Netflix ^w^



yup. Death Note will do that to ya.


----------



## IzzyShika

Bcat said:


> yup. Death Note will do that to ya.



Lmao, I love your pfp so muchhh 
I also have volumes 1 and 2 of the manga in black edition yeet


----------



## Bcat

IzzyShika said:


> Lmao, I love your pfp so muchhh
> I also have volumes 1 and 2 of the manga in black edition yeet



lol thank you! That's awesome! I've thought about maybe getting the manga for my birthday.


----------



## IzzyShika

Bcat said:


> lol thank you! That's awesome! I've thought about maybe getting the manga for my birthday.



You totally should!


----------



## Bcat

IzzyShika said:


> You totally should!



if you haven't already, look up the musical on youtube. The english versions of the songs are amazing. The whole thing has no right being as sincerely fantastic as it is.


----------



## Milleram

IzzyShika said:


> I finished watching death note a couple of days ago and I shed a few tears hehe
> I'm now watching a short anime called Children of the Whales, it's beautiful and on Netflix ^w^



Death Note was amazing. Definitely one of my all-time faves. I really enjoyed Children of the Whales, as well. The art was really beautiful and the story kept me interested the whole time. I hope it gets another season. If not, I'll have to just read the manga. XD


----------



## Midoriya

So I made it to episode 18 of Black Clover.



Spoiler



Whew, a lot happened.  Asta joined the Black Bulls, Yuno joined Golden Dawn, and both got accustomed to some members from their Magic Knight squads.  Then, Asta, Noelle, and Magna were sent out to Saussy Village to hunt some boars, but instead had to fight this boss and his henchman who use ice and mist as their magic.  The Black Bulls won, but unfortunately the mayor had been killed.  The villagers all survived though.  After that, they went to the black market in the castle town, and Asta chased after a thief along with Sekke whom he beat in the Magic Knights Entrance Exam, working together to get the winnings back to the old lady that was actually the Wizard King testing out the new recruits.  Lastly, both the Black Bulls and Golden Dawn encountered each other at a dungeon that sprang up between the Clover Kingdom and the Diamond Kingdom.  Asta, Noelle, and Luck went to investigate, and Luck, being a more senior Black Bulls member, took on a guy that could use smoke and sense mana really well (mana is what’s depleted once magic is used).  Asta and Noelle arrived in time to save him and they worked together to send the guy running.  Meanwhile, an even more powerful Diamond mage named Mars effortlessly fought against Yuno, Klaus, and Mimosa (idk if that’s how you spell her name), and was about to kill Yuno before Asta appeared and saved him.  Mars was eventually defeated, and that’s where I’m at now.  Should also mention that the Diamond Kingdom has kids with powerful magical abilities fight and kill each other, and the winner is implanted with artificial magic, which is what made Mars so strong.  Episode 18 is where they have captured him and found the treasure room in the dungeon.

Okay, so after all of that, there’s still a LOT of unknowns in the anime so far.  Such as, who were the mist guys working for?  The after-scene had the emblem of Golden Dawn.  Does that mean Golden Dawn is secretly a criminal gang, or perhaps just Captain Vangeance is evil?  Also, are there other strong guys like Mars from the Diamond Kingdom, and if so, how is the Clover Kingdom going to survive when Asta is the only one that can take those types of opponents out?  There must be a lot of them, right?  I’m hoping the anime explains some of these plot holes and others as it goes on, because while I’m enjoying it so far, there’s a lot of things still not known at this point.



Looking forward to seeing how the rest plays out.  I should also probably mention that I noticed this thing doesn’t go by seasons (according to Wiki).  So it has a different opening and ending after episode 13, and certainly later on, but it’s just one continuous season... interesting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My friend has pretty much completely convinced me that One Piece is fantastic and I should totally watch it, so I told him if I have some free time this weekend that I would.

This will be the first amine I've ever watched besides Pok?mon and, like, 15 min of Death Note and Black Butler.


----------



## IzzyShika

amye.miller said:


> Death Note was amazing. Definitely one of my all-time faves. I really enjoyed Children of the Whales, as well. The art was really beautiful and the story kept me interested the whole time. I hope it gets another season. If not, I'll have to just read the manga. XD



Yes, the art is beautiful and I'll most likely read the manga, I usually try and do that for every anime I watch


----------



## Hellfish

I've only finished watching Naruto/Naruto Shippuden and fullmetal alchemist brotherhood, so I guess both of those are my favorite. I was watching death note but the internets spoiled a lot of the tense good moments...

I can only watch anime if it is in Japanese with english subs. It's the same with some games too, like monster hunter world. Sometimes english is ok if they get the right voice actors, but otherwise nothing beats japanese voice actors.


----------



## IzzyShika

Hellfish said:


> I've only finished watching Naruto/Naruto Shippuden and fullmetal alchemist brotherhood, so I guess both of those are my favorite. I was watching death note but the internets spoiled a lot of the tense good moments...
> 
> I can only watch anime if it is in Japanese with english subs. It's the same with some games too, like monster hunter world. Sometimes english is ok if they get the right voice actors, but otherwise nothing beats japanese voice actors.



I agree with the voice actors. And you can trust subs more than english dubs too. Like I'll watch an anime in jap, and If I ever watch the dubs or see a video with dubs it freaks me out and im like "what is this monstrosity of a voice"


----------



## Bread Kennedys

The first anime I ever watched was Pokemon when I was a kid, but I never really considered myself an anime fan for the longest time. Mostly because the only other shows I could watch that were considered anime were Naruto (and Naruto Shippuden) or Dragon Ball, because for the longest time I never knew of Toonami. Toonami was my big introduction to anime as a whole. I used Toonami to watch many shows like Attack on Titan, Space Dandy, Bleach and One Piece, as well as the uncensored dubs of Naruto and Dragon Ball. However, I also didn't really consider myself a fan of anime just yet. It wouldn't be for a few years either that I would consider myself a fan of anime, until I finally started using streaming sites. I finally finished an anime for the first time about a year ago, and this year, I've watched and finished quite a bit of shows like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Parts 1-4, One Punch Man, Darling In The FranXX, My Hero Academia Seasons 1 and 2 (Season 3 being an ongoing show I'm watching), Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online, Little Witch Academia and Aggretsuko. I'm currently in the process of watching Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, as well as Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. I can safely say I'm an anime fan now, and it only me 14 years to accept this.


----------



## Midoriya

IzzyShika said:


> I agree with the voice actors. And you can trust subs more than english dubs too. Like I'll watch an anime in jap, and If I ever watch the dubs or see a video with dubs it freaks me out and im like "what is this monstrosity of a voice"




Yeah.  For reference, Izuku Midoriya and Bakugou’s English voices on Toonami and such sound absolutely terrible.  Midoriya sounds like more of a nerd than he actually is, and Bakugou sounds like he’s not a tough or cool guy, but rather a nerd as well.  Lmao

@NoUsernameHere: How was Little Witch Academia?  Is it a good anime to watch?  The name makes me want to think it’s produced by the same people that made My Hero Academia, but I don’t know about that either, so if you could clarify that as well that would be appreciated.  I’m thinking of watching it after I catch up to the current episode of Black Clover.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> @NoUsernameHere: How was Little Witch Academia?  Is it a good anime to watch?  The name makes me want to think it’s produced by the same people that made My Hero Academia, but I don’t know about that either, so if you could clarify that as well that would be appreciated.  I’m thinking of watching it after I catch up to the current episode of Black Clover.


Little Witch Academia is great. It's very Slice Of Life-ish, which I didn't like at first (I usually am not a huge fan of Slice Of Life shows), but if you're fine with that, it's a really fun and just overall great show. Also, My Hero Academia is done by Studio Bones, but Little Witch Academia is done by Studio Trigger, probably my favorite anime studio (they're responsible for shows like Kill La Kill, Space Patrol Luluco, Darling In The FranXX, and of course Little Witch Academia). If you enjoy Little Witch Academia, then I recommend checking their other shows out, as well as going back and watching shows like Neon Genesis Evangelion and Gurren Lagann where the founders of Trigger had a lot of involvement, being former Gainax employees.


----------



## Candyland791

Personally, I'm really into comedy and romance Anime. I really liked Kaichou wa Maid-sama, not only because of all the funny scenes, but also because this was the first Anime I ever watched. I also really love Koe no Katachi because it is so damn beautiful (especially the music) but also so sad. It makes me cry every time I watch it again. Boy and the beast was one of my favourite Animes to watch, too. I loved the characters and this was an Anime where I got sad, but I also could laugh because it was so funny all the time.^^


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> Little Witch Academia is great. It's very Slice Of Life-ish, which I didn't like at first (I usually am not a huge fan of Slice Of Life shows), but if you're fine with that, it's a really fun and just overall great show. Also, My Hero Academia is done by Studio Bones, but Little Witch Academia is done by Studio Trigger, probably my favorite anime studio (they're responsible for shows like Kill La Kill, Space Patrol Luluco, Darling In The FranXX, and of course Little Witch Academia). If you enjoy Little Witch Academia, then I recommend checking their other shows out, as well as going back and watching shows like Neon Genesis Evangelion and Gurren Lagann where the founders of Trigger had a lot of involvement, being former Gainax employees.




Eh, I may actually avoid it to be honest.  Everything I watch has to have action/combat in it because that?s what I prefer.  I?ve watched Kill la Kill before, but I honestly really need to watch Gurren Lagann because I haven?t seen it the whole way through.  I also kind of want to watch FMA:B, but I?ll watch Gurren Lagann after Black Clover.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> Eh, I may actually avoid it to be honest.  Everything I watch has to have action/combat in it because that’s what I prefer.  I’ve watched Kill la Kill before, but I honestly really need to watch Gurren Lagann because I haven’t seen it the whole way through.  I also kind of want to watch FMA:B, but I’ll watch Gurren Lagann after Black Clover.


That's fair. I usually enjoy Shounen or Mecha anime the most. Also, Gurren Lagann is wonderful. I'm like a little over halfway through Gurren Lagann (I've got about 10 more episodes to go), and it's one of those shows that tops itself pretty much every episode. It has some of the hypest moments I've seen in any anime, and I'm not even at the end yet.


----------



## Tao

NoUsernameHere said:


> That's fair. I usually enjoy Shounen or Mecha anime the most. Also, Gurren Lagann is wonderful. I'm like a little over halfway through Gurren Lagann (I've got about 10 more episodes to go), and it's one of those shows that tops itself pretty much every episode. It has some of the hypest moments I've seen in any anime, and I'm not even at the end yet.



Gurren Lagann is one of the few series I feel kept getting better and better without disappointing at the finish...Like, at all. It's just so absurdly over the top.

I recommend after watching it to watch the movie version of the final battle too, Youtube or whatever. The movie itself isn't worth watching, just a badly paced TL: DR of the series with loads of plot points ignored, but the movie version of the final battle is even more ridiculous than the original.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Spike Spiegel said:


> Eh, I may actually avoid it to be honest.  Everything I watch has to have action/combat in it because that’s what I prefer.  I’ve watched Kill la Kill before, but I honestly really need to watch Gurren Lagann because I haven’t seen it the whole way through.  I also kind of want to watch FMA:B, but I’ll watch Gurren Lagann after Black Clover.



Completely agree with the others. To be honest, I didn?t like the beginning of Gurren Lagann because it has a lot of the type of embarassing/immature comedy I can?t stand. But I kept watching because a Youtuber I like did a reaction series on it, and after a couple of episodes the series got so much better. I also do agree that the final battle is better in the movies, but I have only seen that part of the last movie so I can?t judge their overall quality.
I would still say this anime has THE hypest moments I have ever witnessed. I didn?t need to watch it with someone else in order to get to a point where I had to pause the episode a number of times to dwell in the moment for a bit longer.... It?s not my favorite show of all time, there were some plot points I didn?t like, but damn was it fun to watch^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

And regarding dubs vs subs... I honestly like both of them. It really depends what you want and what you like. Of course I have seen dubs that were terrible, but almost all modern dubs I have seen seemed well done. To be honest, I used to always prefer the sub and couldn?t understand why people would choose to watch a dub as I thought of it as somehow "inferior". 
Now, I cannot understand Japanese so I don?t think it?s fair for me to judge the translations between the two. The sub is done by a small group of hobbyists, they do it in their free time and have no uniform level of Japanese knowledge - the dub is done with the help of professional translators. I wouldn?t say the sub always has a better translation because I frimly believe professionals must have a reason to change expressions (e.g. because they think it will make more sense for their audience).

I also think some of the "awkwardness" of a character?s language in the dub can come from being used to their Japanese voice. I watched anime in several different languages - each time the change to a new dub made the character?s voices sound weird to me. After watching a bit I got used to the new voices and enjoyed them just as much as I did the other dubs/subs. In fact, every translation of a work can add to it. I love Ghibli movies and I have seen most of them in my native language. When watching them with friends, I have seen them in Japanese with subtitles or in the english dub. Each version had small differences in the translation that added to my experience. The english dub of sen to chihiro (or as people from the US may know it: "spirited away") chose to add a lot of explanations that weren?t in the original script. Surely, some of them were unnecessary, but others helped me to see hints to things unique to Japanese culture that I had never noticed. Sometimes things shouldn?t be translated as faithfully as possible because that would actually mean to loose some meaning when showing it to a different audience.

That said, what would actually be a reason to prefer the dub? Well, it?s the immersion. If a show relies on atmosphere and plot, reading subtitles can cause you to miss something happening on screen. I never feel as immersed in a show when I read the subtitles, it always required me to focus on reading and to look at the lower part of the screen while my eyes are supposed to pay attention to a scene. Not to mention, there are shows out there with so much dialogue, you can?t even read the subtitles in time but have to pause regularly to finish reading.
Of course all that doesn?t apply to every show, but I respect dubs now for what they are. Even though in many occasions Japanese voice actors are just that little bit better, not having to read subs can really help to enjoy a show more.


----------



## Midoriya

Alright, thanks guys for explaining that.  I’m definitely watching all of Gurren Lagann and the movie version of the final battle after Black Clover.

Speaking of Black Clover, I’m at episode 29 now.



Spoiler



So a lot happened again.  Asta, Noelle, Luck, Mimosa, Yuno, and Klaus had to face off once again against Mars in episodes 18 and 19 because his resolve broke the restraining magic on him.  Asta ended up unlocking a new ability to his anti-magic sword, where he could add magical abilities to the middle of it and send it at an enemy.  He used this to try and beat Mars, but became gravely injured.  Mars was about to kill Asta when Yuno unlocked Sylph, the wind fairy, from having copied the dungeon’s spell to his spellbook.  The attack immediately finished off Mars, but just as the Black Bulls and Golden Dawn escaped, the smoke magic user grabbed Mars and returned to the Diamond kingdom with the gold from the dungeon.

After that, Asta and Noelle went to the Royal Capital to explain the dungeon report to the Wizard King, Julius.  However, he had to leave, and that’s when drama happened between the royals in the room and peasants like Asta, Yuno, and royal Noelle who couldn’t control her powers before.  However, the Royal Capital immediately came under attack by a guy named Rades who could control magic to make the undead, and each of the Magic Knights were deployed to five sectors to protect the citizens.  Asta and a fire Magic Knight user (honestly forgot his name already, lol) fought against Rades along with Noelle, but Asta was about to be finished off before the Captain of the Crimson Lion Kings Magic Knight squad appeared, Vermillion.  He battled Rades and captured him, but another enemy appeared above and sent him to another dimension with spatial magic.  Meanwhile, a witch named Catherine started stealing mana from the people of the Royal Capital now that the Magic Knights were far away, but Yuno managed to escape the earlier spatial magic and fought her, where Charmy, who was eating the Royal Capital’s chef’s food, finished her off and helped capture her.  Just then the Captain of the Crimson Lion Kings Magic Knight squad was dropped back down and had lost his arm and was bleeding out.  Everyone was in shock, but Asta cured himself of Rades’ curse magic by cutting where he was infected, and fought on with the younger Vermillion brother.  Asta didn’t allow Rades and the spatial magic user to escape, and that’s when the other members of the Eye of The Midnight Sun showed up and attacked.  They captured Asta and left, but unbeknownst to them, Julius, the Wizard King, was waiting at their base.  He killed two of them and captured the rest, but not before the enemy boss showed up and took them back.  Altogether they managed to capture one of the members and Catherine, but they wouldn’t talk.

The first episode of season three features Asta, Luck, and the Black Bulls’ spatial magic user going to a mixer, which didn’t net them any relationships, but Noelle was there to keep an eye on Asta.



I’m now on episode 29 and looking forward to the rest of season three.


----------



## Bcat

On the My Hero Academia manga:



Spoiler



omg Aizawa training Hitoshi to transfer into the hero program is actually canon and I'm SHOOK


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I finished Gurren Lagann yesterday. My thoughts?


Spoiler: Gurren Lagann And Darling In The FranXX Spoilers Ahead



This is now one of my new favorite anime of all time. Seriously. I had watched Darling In The FranXX a few months before watching this anime, which, people compare FranXX to TTGL and NGE all the time because FranXX has a lot of obvious references to these shows and some of the big plot points are pretty much copying what was done in Evangelion or Gurren Lagann (I know the latter is true at least, just watch the last few episodes and look for the big twist), but after watching Gurren Lagann, not only does it make FranXX look so weak in comparison, it also shows me FranXX had no right to turn out as bad as it did in the last few episodes. Anyway, enough about DITF. Gurren Lagann has one of those stories that, at one time, was really common. A story about a man willing to laugh in the face of death. A man so damn determined to make his dream a reality that no fear can break his impenetrable determination. These kinds of stories are never told anymore. Gurren Lagann is a story about overcoming all odds, rejecting common sense in order to make the impossible possible. And you might be thinking, "Hey, that sounds crazy!", and that's because it is. But it's because it's crazy that it's so good. It's an absolute balls-to-the-wall, hell of a time. From Kamina and Simon escaping the Giha Village, to the death of Kamina and the eventual death and defeat of Lordgenome and the fall of Teppelin, to the very final showdown between Simon and the Anti-Spiral in outer space...there's not a single point in this anime where I felt bored. There was always either some great action or something fun going on. One of my favorite things about this anime is Simon's sheer growth as a character. I imagined he was gonna be very generic at first, like Shinji from Evangelion or Hiro from FranXX. He was...at first. But Simon has some of the best character development I've seen in any anime. He goes from being this generic young boy anime protagonist, to being depressed for a few episodes living in his dead brother's shadow, to being an absolute bad*** just like Kamina. By the end, Simon is a completely different character and I love that. _This_ is what I wanna see happen to more of these "generic" protagonists. If we had more Simons and less Natsu Dragneels in the world, anime as a whole would be way better. Also, while I expected it, the ending was sad. It seems like both Simon and Yoko can't seem to catch a break in the way of love interests. Simon had a crush on Yoko, then watches as she kisses Kamina. Kamina dies, so Yoko loses a love interest and nothing ever comes of Simon x Yoko for perhaps obvious reasons. Later, Yoko and Kittan fall in love, only for Kittan to die seconds later. Simon and Nia fell in love, they even had a wedding after the final battle, but then Nia is basically erased from existence right after her and Simon kiss. I fully expected something of the sort to happen at the end. I know I keep comparing TTGL to FranXX, but the big plot twist at the end of both shows are too similar to each other. Well, unlike in FranXX where it comes out of nowhere and hardly makes sense, in TTGL we are told about this twist a few episodes beforehand where Lordgenome warns Simon and Nia about the surface reaching a population of 1 million and "the moon being Hell's messenger and humanity's downfall" and not only that, but even if it did come out of nowhere, it would still make sense considering the kind of show Gurren Lagann is. Anyway, Gurren Lagann, 10/10. Absolutely amazing show, I love it.


----------



## Midoriya

I made it to episode 38 of Black Clover.



Spoiler



Asta and Gauche both arrived in the town of Nean, and there followed a trail late at night where kids were being lead through the snow to a cave.  Noelle stayed behind in the town along with another young woman.  Asta and Gauche both arrived in the inner depths of the cave and found an ice mage named Niege and a mage who uses mud magic named Boro trying to steal magic from the kids.  They fought, and it was an easy win for Asta, Gauche, and the old lady that accompanied them.  But then Boro called in reinforcements, and the black-haired girl showed up and used a dark magic item to make Boro turn into a giant mud monster.  Asta and Gauche finally worked together to defeat the monster, and Niege stopped fighting and said he would atone for his misdeeds.  Just then, the leader of the Eye of The Midnight Sun, Licht, showed up.  Captain Yami of the Black Bulls showed up and protected Asta from Licht, and they fought head-on.  Finally, after Licht was going to unleash a devastating light attack, Gauche arrived back at the cave thanks to the spatial magic user, Finral, after having saved his sister, Marie.  Gauche used mirror magic and created a giant mirror that sent the attack back at Licht, who fell down defeated.  More reinforcements came in the form of The Third Eye, with each one of the three, Raia, Vetto, and Fana, being stronger than a Magic Knights’ Captain.  Before the three Black Bulls members and Captain Yami could be defeated though, three other Magic Knights Captains showed up and protected them, Jack The Ripper of the Green Praying Mantises, Charlotte of the Blu Roses, and Nozel of the Silver Eagles.  Both sides continued to fight until Asta landed a hit on Licht with his anti-magic sword.  Unbeknownst to him though, the attack broke a seal that was restricting Licht’s magic, and because of this the members of The Third Eye had to use more of their magic to seal him again, and they took Valtos and Licht and fled.  Now I’m at episode 38, where the Magic Knights Captains’ Conference is going to be held.




Also, I don’t know why I said season three in my last post.  Black Clover is Shounen and is one continuous season with different openings and endings.  Man that gets confusing at times...


----------



## Justaharpy

I love hanibe remmei one of the best anime I've seen, anohana is a close second, you can see I love sad slice of life storys. Flowers of evil is a pretty good manga at least on the first volume, I should watch the anime also godchild is good one, serph of the end too.


----------



## Midoriya

So I recently made it to episode 47 of Black Clover.  A lot happened again.



Spoiler



So at the Magic Knights Captains’ Conference, they were able to finally question Catherine and the other member of The Eye of The Midnight Sun thanks to Asta removing the protection spell with the side of his anti-magic sword.  They found out that the Purple Orcas’ Captain had been doing a lot of bad stuff behind the scenes, but I personally think Captain Vangeance is the one who is the traitor among them, because later on it was shown that Raia of The Third Eye was using copy magic to look like the Purple Orcas’ Captain.  At least that’s the way I understood it.  I’m sure we’ll find out later that Captain Vangeance was the traitor all along, especially since he was late to the meeting and doesn’t really help in the fighting.

So then the Black Bulls were tasked with going to the strong magic region underwater near the beach of Raquey, in order to obtain the magic stone there.  They did go there, but Noelle had to practice for a week before mastering a new spell that could take them underwater.  When they got there, they met the underwater people and the high priest of the underwater temple.  He made them fight his underlings nine-on-nine in order to get the magic stone.  The problem is, about halfway through, Vetto of The Third Eye showed up using beast magic and crashed the game.  So both sides were tasked with defeating him.  He took down both sides one by one though, even tearing off one of the underwater temple high priests’ grandsons’ leg and injuring his grandaughter’s throat.  Magna, Luck, Asta, the son of the high priest, and others fell too before Noelle unleashed a new, extremely powerful water magic spell that took off Vetto’s arm.  However, he used a dark aura to unleash his third eye and gained power that could be felt all the way in Raquey.  Now Asta, Vanessa, and Finral are trying to battle him when he’s in rampage mode, and Asta is already greatly injured.

I’m looking forward to each new episode every week.  I think they come out on Tuesdays, and new MHA episodes are Saturdays.



Anyway, I’m probably going to take another break from anime in order to study and play video games in my spare time.  I’m all caught-up with Black Clover to the most recent episode, which is 47, so the next time I watch anime it will be Gurenn Lagann.


----------



## Dormire

Spoiler: Overlord



IDGI why people start whining about what Ainz did to Arche when he did more worse stuff. Saying he's gone evil? I thought we all agreed you were all reading/watching OVERLORD not ISEKAI NEW HERO or something?


----------



## Midoriya

I decided to watch more anime anyway, and I’m at around episode 11 already of Gurren Lagann.



Spoiler



The series is definitely really good, although sometimes it seems a little fast-paced and the jokes can be kind of annoying, but otherwise it has been a really enjoyable watch.  I wasn’t surprised at Kamina’s death since I saw it years ago on Toonami, but the way he takes out General Thymilph with Simon before finally dying is definitely really cool.  I’m more interested to see how Simon gets along with Nia now, and what Nia’s role to Team Dai-Gurren will be.  The second half of the show, which I’m coming up on, is the side I never really saw, so it will be interesting to see it to the finish.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Milleram

I just started watching Higurashi: When They Cry, and I'm really enjoying it so far. I watched the first 5 episodes this morning, and I'm gonna go watch a few more now. A friend had recommended it to me a few years back, but I avoided watching it all this time because I had heard how extremely gory it was. Don't get me wrong, there are definitely some messed up parts in it, but honestly, it hasn't been quite as bad as I expected, and I am very interested in the mystery aspects of it, so I'm gonna continue watching. I also own the visual novel on Steam (purchased as part of a Humble Bundle), so I'd like to play that after I finish the anime.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> I decided to watch more anime anyway, and I?m at around episode 11 already of Gurren Lagann.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The series is definitely really good, although sometimes it seems a little fast-paced and the jokes can be kind of annoying, but otherwise it has been a really enjoyable watch.  I wasn?t surprised at Kamina?s death since I saw it years ago on Toonami, but the way he takes out General Thymilph with Simon before finally dying is definitely really cool.  I?m more interested to see how Simon gets along with Nia now, and what Nia?s role to Team Dai-Gurren will be.  The second half of the show, which I?m coming up on, is the side I never really saw, so it will be interesting to see it to the finish.  Looking forward to it.





Spoiler: Gurren Lagann Episode 8 Spoilers



I was actually very surprised by Kamina's death. Granted, I went in basically 100% blind. Also, most of the jokes didn't really annoy me that much if at all since I've seen worse at this point. I've gotten used to that kind of humor, but I can kinda see people not really digging that sort of humor.



Also, restarted Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and started on Kill La Kill. I've watched 5 episodes of Fullmetal, and 3 episodes of Kill La Kill.


----------



## Dormire

Spoiler: Hanebado



DARTH AYANO IS BEST AYANO


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm up to Episode 11 of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood now, and I'm up to Episode 8 on Kill La Kill. Just some quick thoughts on both real quick. 


Spoiler: Kill La Kill (Minor "spoilers" if you can even call them that)



First, let's talk about Kill La Kill, because that's an interesting one. This actually isn't my first time watching Kill La Kill, I watched a few episodes some years ago. However, after watching more of the series, I can definitely say this is a really solid show. I'm always down for a mix of comedy and action. These kinds of shows tend to be my favorites. A show that knows when to be funny, and a show that knows when to be serious. That being said, some of the jokes become a bit too predictable. For example, in Episode 4, when Ryuko, Mako and Maiko have to show up at school on time to avoid being expelled while having to traverse a massive obstacle course, there's a running gag where when someone from Mako's family tries to deliver Senketsu to Ryuko, Maiko pulls down Ryuko's pants "by accident", which leads to the person (or dog) delivering Senketsu having a nosebleed, getting distracted and crashing and falling, leading to a monologue about how they're "dying" and can't carry on (or just barking). Thankfully, this joke was exclusive to this episode (so far), but the joke was done 3 or 4 times throughout the episode. However, that's a minor complaint and aside from that, I haven't seen anything I really dislike about this show. Overall, pretty damn solid so far.





Spoiler: Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (Major Episodes 4 and 10 spoilers)



I must say, this show really knows how to tug on your heart strings. One example is how in Episode 4, we're introduced to a man named Shou Tucker and his daughter, Nina Tucker, as well as their dog Alexander. We see Edward and Alphonse playing with Nina and Alexander one day, and the next day, Shou has fused his daughter and his dog into a chimera and it's revealed that the reason Nina's mother was missing was because Shou had fused his wife into something to create a chimera. This is a very depressing scene for me, especially since there's no way to separate Nina and Alexander. Another example of this is how in Episode 10, Hughes is murdered. Afterwards, there's a funeral where Hughes's young daughter says something along the lines of "Why are they burying dad? If they bury him and keep him there, he can't go to work tomorrow!" This alone tugs on the heart strings a bunch, but then the scene afterwards really tops it off. Later that evening, Roy and Riza are at Hughes's grave. "What a terrible day for rain..." "It's not raining, though." "Yes...yes it is...", followed by a tear streaming down Roy's face. This scene almost had me in tears. Also, the fights are absolutely top notch so far. Overall, so far I can definitely see why people call this one a masterpiece. There's not really a single thing I can think of that I hate or even dislike about this show at the moment. It does the serious and sad moments right, the fights are done right, the drama is done right, even the animation has a really neat charm to it. Really looking forward to continuing with this one.


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm up to Episode 11 of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood now, and I'm up to Episode 8 on Kill La Kill. Just some quick thoughts on both real quick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kill La Kill (Minor "spoilers" if you can even call them that)
> 
> 
> 
> First, let's talk about Kill La Kill, because that's an interesting one. This actually isn't my first time watching Kill La Kill, I watched a few episodes some years ago. However, after watching more of the series, I can definitely say this is a really solid show. I'm always down for a mix of comedy and action. These kinds of shows tend to be my favorites. A show that knows when to be funny, and a show that knows when to be serious. That being said, some of the jokes become a bit too predictable. For example, in Episode 4, when Ryuko, Mako and Maiko have to show up at school on time to avoid being expelled while having to traverse a massive obstacle course, there's a running gag where when someone from Mako's family tries to deliver Senketsu to Ryuko, Maiko pulls down Ryuko's pants "by accident", which leads to the person (or dog) delivering Senketsu having a nosebleed, getting distracted and crashing and falling, leading to a monologue about how they're "dying" and can't carry on (or just barking). Thankfully, this joke was exclusive to this episode (so far), but the joke was done 3 or 4 times throughout the episode. However, that's a minor complaint and aside from that, I haven't seen anything I really dislike about this show. Overall, pretty damn solid so far.




Yeah, I watched all of Kill la Kill earlier this year, and I can definitely say that there’s a couple parts in there that are a bit overdone, but other than that it’s one of the best animes I’ve ever watched.

I ended up finishing Gurren Lagann, and watching the most recent episodes of MHA and Black Clover.

My Hero Academia (episode 59):



Spoiler



The latest episode was really well done.  Todoroki and the guy who controls wind kept getting in the way of each other while fighting Gang Orca in the second, rescue part of the provisional license exam.  They eventually managed to find a way to work together though while being pinned down, causing Gang Orca to dry out.  Midoriya and a couple others (I think) attacked the henchman of Gang Orca, and Midoriya managed to land a kick on Gang Orca, breaking his armor a bit, before time expired and results are going to be shown in the next episode.  I think seeing Tsuyu’s new camouflage ability was really cool too.  Looking forward to the next episode.



Black Clover (episode 48):



Spoiler



This episode was alright.  It showcased Vanessa using thread magic and Finral using spatial magic to help Asta move at high speeds and attack the awakened Third Eye Vetto.  Flashbacks showed a time when Vanessa and Finral were weak, and then it went back to the present, showing how strong they became from their convictions.  Gauche, Charmy, and Grey showed up too, helping out at the end.  I’m still wanting to see Captain Yami break out of the spatial magic Eye of The Midnight Sun member’s cage and fight Vetto, as I still don’t see them winning without him getting involved.  Looking forward to the next episode.



Gurren Lagann closing thoughts:



Spoiler



I thoroughly enjoyed Simon and friends defeating the rest of the generals after episode 11, and taking down Teppelin.  The seven years gap and then fighting the anti-spiral was really cool too.  I was a little surprised when some of the members ended up dying too, and even more hit when Kamina reappeared to help them get out of being in another dimensional universe.  What really hit me hard though was that Yoko AND Simon never got to live with their loves for the rest of their lives, because after Simon and Nia kissed at the wedding, Nia disappeared since she was created by the anti-spiral.  The end of the show after the ending theme was really depressing too, at least imo, because it showed everyone in their old age looking at the new generation going to get along with the other spiral races.  The Nia disappearing part definitely hit me the hardest though.  I spent a solid 30 minutes crying tonight because I just couldn’t handle it.  It was the Gurren Lagann way for things to end like this though, and that’s what makes it such a great anime, along with the reasons NoUsernameHere described.



I don’t have any animes on my to-watch list at the moment, so if anyone wants to, feel free to recommend me one to watch.  I like watching ones with at least some combat.  I was planning on watching FMA:B to be fair, but I’m not sure how long I would be able to keep my attention span on it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> Gurren Lagann closing thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed Simon and friends defeating the rest of the generals after episode 11, and taking down Teppelin.  The seven years gap and then fighting the anti-spiral was really cool too.  I was a little surprised when some of the members ended up dying too, and even more hit when Kamina reappeared to help them get out of being in another dimensional universe.  What really hit me hard though was that Yoko AND Simon never got to live with their loves for the rest of their lives, because after Simon and Nia kissed at the wedding, Nia disappeared since she was created by the anti-spiral.  The end of the show after the ending theme was really depressing too, at least imo, because it showed everyone in their old age looking at the new generation going to get along with the other spiral races.  The Nia disappearing part definitely hit me the hardest though.  I spent a solid 30 minutes crying tonight because I just couldn’t handle it.  It was the Gurren Lagann way for things to end like this though, and that’s what makes it such a great anime, along with the reasons NoUsernameHere described.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have any animes on my to-watch list at the moment, so if anyone wants to, feel free to recommend me one to watch.  I like watching ones with at least some combat.  I was planning on watching FMA:B to be fair, but I’m not sure how long I would be able to keep my attention span on it.





Spoiler: Gurren Lagann



I fully expected some kind of twist at the end, so Nia disappearing wasn't too huge of a surprise to me. But I'd be lying if I said it wasn't an emotional scene, damn. I also found the ending pretty sad, but it was a good ending. Seeing old Simon and that kid at the end was one of the saddest parts to me, oddly enough.



Also, I strongly recommend JoJo's Bizarre Adventure if you can make time to watch it. JoJo's pretty long, there's just over 100 episodes at the moment, but boy oh boy is it all worth it. JoJo is like my favorite anime series of all time.


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: Gurren Lagann
> 
> 
> 
> I fully expected some kind of twist at the end, so Nia disappearing wasn't too huge of a surprise to me. But I'd be lying if I said it wasn't an emotional scene, damn. I also found the ending pretty sad, but it was a good ending. Seeing old Simon and that kid at the end was one of the saddest parts to me, oddly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I strongly recommend JoJo's Bizarre Adventure if you can make time to watch it. JoJo's pretty long, there's just over 100 episodes at the moment, but boy oh boy is it all worth it. JoJo is like my favorite anime series of all time.




Yeah, I’m not too interested in Jojo’s Bizzare Adventures unfortunately... some past ex-friends ruined it for me completely.  I’m probably going to take a hiatus before watching any more anime.  If I don’t it’ll consume my soul, lmao.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> Yeah, I’m not too interested in Jojo’s Bizzare Adventures unfortunately... some past ex-friends ruined it for me completely.  I’m probably going to take a hiatus before watching any more anime.  If I don’t it’ll consume my soul, lmao.



Ah, fair enough then. I'm just taking it slower with anime, except on weekends and any holidays I have, because college is raping me atm.


----------



## Tao

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm up to Episode 11 of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood now, and I'm up to Episode 8 on Kill La Kill. Just some quick thoughts on both real quick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kill La Kill (Minor "spoilers" if you can even call them that)
> 
> 
> 
> First, let's talk about Kill La Kill, because that's an interesting one. This actually isn't my first time watching Kill La Kill, I watched a few episodes some years ago. However, after watching more of the series, I can definitely say this is a really solid show. I'm always down for a mix of comedy and action. These kinds of shows tend to be my favorites. A show that knows when to be funny, and a show that knows when to be serious. That being said, some of the jokes become a bit too predictable. For example, in Episode 4, when Ryuko, Mako and Maiko have to show up at school on time to avoid being expelled while having to traverse a massive obstacle course, there's a running gag where when someone from Mako's family tries to deliver Senketsu to Ryuko, Maiko pulls down Ryuko's pants "by accident", which leads to the person (or dog) delivering Senketsu having a nosebleed, getting distracted and crashing and falling, leading to a monologue about how they're "dying" and can't carry on (or just barking). Thankfully, this joke was exclusive to this episode (so far), but the joke was done 3 or 4 times throughout the episode. However, that's a minor complaint and aside from that, I haven't seen anything I really dislike about this show. Overall, pretty damn solid so far.



When you're finished with Kill La Kill, have a search for episode 25/'bonus episode'. It's not always on streaming sites, so it's pretty easy to miss if you don't know it exists.

I can't really say anything without spoiling, but it's a non canon episode set after the series that exists basically just to be ridiculous.


----------



## buniichu

The anime im into really bad, would be of course, Attack On Titan, Fairy-tail, SAO, Re:Zero and Kiss Me Not Me. Since im a otaku, im such an gamer, drawer, and i collect about anything that's anime-related. Hoping soon i could actually go to my first cosplay convection. It's my dream, to cosplay into one of my favorite fictional characters. >△<"


----------



## Warrior

Ah, lately I've been watching Asobi Asobase .... it's kinda. Gross? Like it's really fun but also gross. Kinda like a toned down , way toned down pop team epic. The voice acting is really good it's killing me. I basically only watch gag anime these days but this ones really good. Nothing much happens but if you like gag anime it's really good. Also reminds me of nichijou but, you know, no kyoani big money thrown in there lol.


----------



## Soigne

Soul Eater remains the best anime to exist & I'm watching it for the third time.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

So, I finished Kill La Kill earlier. Final thoughts?



Spoiler: Major Kill La Kill Spoilers Ahead



Another one to add to my favorites list. Easy 9/10, or 4.5/5 for sure. It reminded me a lot of Gurren Lagann, another one of my favorites, and while I'll try to avoid a lot of comparisons this time around, you should probably go watch that anime if you haven't already. Anyway, I knew about a few of the major events that went down in the second half and ending, so they weren't really a big surprise to me. Specifically Satsuki and Ryuko being sisters and Senketsu's death. But that hardly impacted my enjoyment of this show. What did kinda throw me off a bit, though, was Satsuki and the Elite 4 being on the good guy side all along. Anyway, like Gurren Lagann, this show is absolutely balls to the wall crazy and I love it. It could feel it even more here. I love how they made freaking clothes of all things evil. It's so stupid and I love it. At first, I was curious about Nudist Beach and why they called themselves that. But now it makes perfect sense. The ending did give me some feels, but not as much as Gurren's ending. However, in this case, it didn't have to be like Gurren. Kill La Kill is Kill La Kill, and that's what makes it special. I'm glad I finally was able to pick this up again and give it a go.



And some thoughts on the new My Hero Academia episode that came out today:



Spoiler: My Hero Academia Episode 60 Spoilers



GREEN NARUTO VS. BLONDE SASUKE BAYBEE





Tao said:


> When you're finished with Kill La Kill, have a search for episode 25/'bonus episode'. It's not always on streaming sites, so it's pretty easy to miss if you don't know it exists.
> 
> I can't really say anything without spoiling, but it's a non canon episode set after the series that exists basically just to be ridiculous.


Alright, I'll look into it when I have time. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Midoriya

Well, university is raping me too, and I haven’t really felt like playing video games lately, so I’m still watching anime.  I started Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, and I’m at episode four now.

FMA:B first impressions:



Spoiler



I kind of already knew the backstory and stuff around Edward and Alphonse Elric thanks to Toonami in the past, but I’m excited to actually watch the show now.  The opening and ending are really memorable too.  The first episode and second introduction episode were interesting, and the third episode was interesting as well.  Also, just a side note here, but since I’m watching it through Crunchyroll I was full on expecting the voices to be in Japanese with English subtitles, but the voices are all in English anyway.  Is there a reason for that?  Does a Japanese dub for FMA:B just not exist?  I never really bothered to look into this.  Also, it’s nice seeing Vic Mignogna’s name in the credits (I think?), since he voices Qrow in RWBY nowadays and has other stuff he does I’m sure.



My Hero Academia episode 60:



Spoiler



So most everyone from Class 1-A passed the provisional license exam, which is nice, but Todoroki and Bakugou failed.  I’m actually quite relieved to be honest.  They get another chance to get their licenses, and it would have been kind of disappointing if everyone from Class 1-A all passed, imo.  The wind guy from Shiketsu failed too.  All Might also had a serious talk with All For One while he’s in Tartarus prison.  The BEST, BEST, BEST part of this episode though was the end when Bakugou confronted Midoriya about his quirk, and figured out that he received it from All Might.  I’m looking forward to the fight in the next episode.  This can turn several ways, imo.  Bakugou may fight him and lose, and end up becoming a villain in the future, or instead he might fight him and lose, and end up giving some harsh words to Midoriya to make sure he’s up to the task of filling in All Might’s shoes.  He might also win, but I don’t really think that’s likely.  The fight doesn’t mean much other than Bakugou is angry at Midoriya because they both looked up to All Might as children, and now Midoriya has the chance to become an actual new All Might.


----------



## Warrior

Could be possible that crunchy only has distributing rights for the english dub, netflix may have the na/eu territory distribution rights for the Japanese version, also that's a good joke, content made for Japanese people with no Japanese dub lol


----------



## Midoriya

Warrior said:


> Could be possible that crunchy only has distributing rights for the english dub, netflix may have the na/eu territory distribution rights for the Japanese version, also that's a good joke, content made for Japanese people with no Japanese dub lol



Yeah, that’s a distinct possibility.  It doesn’t make much of a difference to me, though I’m sure there’s plenty of people that would be upset with it.  Lmao


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> Well, university is raping me too, and I haven’t really felt like playing video games lately, so I’m still watching anime.  I started Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, and I’m at episode four now.
> 
> FMA:B first impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of already knew the backstory and stuff around Edward and Alphonse Elric thanks to Toonami in the past, but I’m excited to actually watch the show now.  The opening and ending are really memorable too.  The first episode and second introduction episode were interesting, and the third episode was interesting as well.  Also, just a side note here, but since I’m watching it through Crunchyroll I was full on expecting the voices to be in Japanese with English subtitles, but the voices are all in English anyway.  Is there a reason for that?  Does a Japanese dub for FMA:B just not exist?  I never really bothered to look into this.  Also, it’s nice seeing Vic Mignogna’s name in the credits (I think?), since he voices Qrow in RWBY nowadays and has other stuff he does I’m sure.
> 
> 
> 
> My Hero Academia episode 60:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So most everyone from Class 1-A passed the provisional license exam, which is nice, but Todoroki and Bakugou failed.  I’m actually quite relieved to be honest.  They get another chance to get their licenses, and it would have been kind of disappointing if everyone from Class 1-A all passed, imo.  The wind guy from Shiketsu failed too.  All Might also had a serious talk with All For One while he’s in Tartarus prison.  The BEST, BEST, BEST part of this episode though was the end when Bakugou confronted Midoriya about his quirk, and figured out that he received it from All Might.  I’m looking forward to the fight in the next episode.  This can turn several ways, imo.  Bakugou may fight him and lose, and end up becoming a villain in the future, or instead he might fight him and lose, and end up giving some harsh words to Midoriya to make sure he’s up to the task of filling in All Might’s shoes.  He might also win, but I don’t really think that’s likely.  The fight doesn’t mean much other than Bakugou is angry at Midoriya because they both looked up to All Might as children, and now Midoriya has the chance to become an actual new All Might.



I know Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood has a subbed version, it's an option you can select on Netflix, which is how I've been watching it.

Also



Spoiler: My Hero Academia Episode 60 Spoilers



I'm also really excited to see where this fight ends up. There's plenty of directions it can go in, like you said. I'm also interested to see how Todoroki and Bakugo grow from here. Maybe we'll even see Yoarashi some more.


----------



## Dormire

Spoiler: Overlord



THE SPLAT SPLAT SPLAT IS UP NEXT AND SOON I CANT WAIT


----------



## Midoriya

Made it to around episode 13 of FMA:B and watched episode 49 of Black Clover.

Black Clover:



Spoiler



Asta and the rest of the Black Bulls finally defeated Vetto the Despair of The Third Eye as a new power awakened in Asta and allowed him to knock Vetto out.  After they were about to celebrate, however, Vetto got back up and was going to self-destruct.  Just then Captain Yami showed up and unleashed a new spell that cut Vetto’s self-destruct spell in half, as well as his third eye.  I think the next two episodes are just going to be the cleaning up and possibly the end of season one as well.  Looking forward to the conclusion of all of this.



FMA:B:



Spoiler



NoUsernameHere already mentioned it, but Lieutenant Colonel Hughes’s death was really sad because of the way it was done, and impactful.  The Elric brothers went to Rush Valley and helped deliver a baby (and Ed had his pocket watch stolen, but got it back).  They then made it to the place of their old teacher, and after that Al was abducted by some talking chimeras and a homunuclus.  Ed went to save him, and did a good number on Greed, the homunuclus, but as he was about to run out of energy Ed and Al’s old teacher showed up.  I’m looking forward to seeing how Greed, the chimeras, and the three other villains challenge Ed and Al to get stronger.  I’m also wondering if we’ll see the knife suit of armor guy, Barry, again.  Looking forward to watching the next episodes.


----------



## neoratz

ooh i just finished fma:b recently with a friend and i really enjoyed it!! i can't believe i took me so long to get to it x_x i can't get this song from the soundtrack out of my head!!! i wish there was an official flute version like in the show, this is the closest i could find (put under spoiler so i don't stretch this post any bigger than it needs to be EDIT: WHOOPS it also has three screenshots from the last episode of the series at 0:12 0:46 and 0:57 so viewers beware!)


Spoiler










all the characters were so good .... i think my favorite is probably al he's so small


----------



## Bcat

neoratz said:


> ooh i just finished fma:b recently with a friend and i really enjoyed it!! i can't believe i took me so long to get to it x_x i can't get this song from the soundtrack out of my head!!! i wish there was an official flute version like in the show, this is the closest i could find (put under spoiler so i don't stretch this post any bigger than it needs to be EDIT: WHOOPS it also has three screenshots from the last episode of the series at 0:12 0:46 and 0:57 so viewers beware!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the characters were so good .... i think my favorite is probably al he's so small



FMAB is one of my favorite animes of all time and Al is my favorite character too! ^.^


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve made it to around episode 23 of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, and watched the most recent episode of My Hero Academia.

MHA:



Spoiler



I think the fight was done really well.  It was interesting seeing Bakugou explain in an upset tone that he felt responsible for getting kidnapped by the villains and making All Might use up the last of his power.  Also, the 5% to 8% increase was really cool, and made Midoriya much faster.  If he can get that much faster at 8%, then it’s going to be crazy when he goes up to 100% in the future of the show.  I can totally see him using his shoot style to kick enemies and knock them down at lightning fast speeds.  That would be really cool.  The fight was broken up by All Might, and he commented that Midoriya and Bakugou are now actually true rivals.  It will be interesting to see how the next episodes go for their second semester/year?  Looking forward to it.



FMA:B



Spoiler



The blaming of Maria Ross for Lieutenant Colonel Hughes’s death was interesting, and even more so was the faking of her death by Colonel Mustang.  Then, of course, Mustang managed to kill Lust, one of the homunculi, and now Edward Elric came up with a brilliant plan to lure Scar to Al and him, thereby causing the other homunculi to come out of hiding because they cannot afford to let him die.  It worked, and Wrath/King Bradley and Gluttony the Voracious showed up, and were intercepted by the foreigners.  It will be interesting to see how both parties deal with their arrival though, while Scar is still trying to kill the Elric brothers.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I really want a second season of Made in Abyss. I'm hoping it comes out next year. 

I need something good. Been watching too many mediocre or terrible anime lately. In my house we take turns picking what to watch, and the last few I didn't pick because I haven't been sure what to watch. Most recent one I watched was My Youth Romantic Comedy was Wrong, As I Expected. The first season was mediocre, season 2 was terrible. Enough so that I could only stomach 3 episodes before dropping it.

At least I know I won't have to bother with the Steins;Gate 0 anime. I have the visual novel and am going to start it pretty soon.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Just finished watching both ep. 24 of Kakuriyo-Bed and Breakfast for Spirits and ep. 3 of DragonBall Heroes.

I love Kakuriyo soo much!!


----------



## Jeongguk

Has anyone watched Bungou Stray Dogs? Is it good?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Here's my list of things I'm watching right now: https://myanimelist.net/animelist/SeventhSwordsman?status=1

Watching a ton of good stuff lately. I watched Koe no Katachi and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time movies. Both were an amazing experience. Koe no Katachi probably hit me in the feels the most. I also finished the second part of the Shokugeki no Souma Season 3 anime. Probably my favorite thing I'm watching right now is My Hero Academia Season 3. It makes me really excited about the game coming out in October.


----------



## Midoriya

I made it to episode 40 of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

FMA:B



Spoiler



A lot of interesting things happened.  Ed and Al met the one named “Father” who looks exactly like their dad, Van Hohenheim.  Colonel Mustang’s men were split up and assigned to different sectors as well.  Then Ed and Al traveled north to the Briggs wall and met Olivier Mira Armstrong.  Scar and the Xingese girl, plus Marco and the coal mining guy headed up there as well.  So did Kimblee, the crimson alchemist.  It was interesting seeing Ed and Al fight Sloth with the forces up there, and how Olivier Mira Armstrong killed Raven, one of the “inside” people with King Bradley/Wrath.  King Bradley’s son, Selim Bradley, was revealed to be a homunuclus named Pride.  The backstory around the first homunuclus was interesting too.  Now, Ed is headed with others from Scar’s party and Miles to try and hide from the military, and Al tries to go ahead through the brutal snowstorm and warn Winry and the others that Fort Briggs is taken over by the evil side of the military.  Looking forward to how the next episodes play out.



Black Clover:



Spoiler



Not much happened here, to be honest.  It was basically a closing episode.  Vetto the Despair was finally defeated by Captain Yami of the Black Bulls, the Black Bulls members all got stronger, and they retrieved the magic stone as well.  I think the next episode will be the start of a new season, but I’m not sure on that.  Looking forward to where things go from here though.


----------



## Darby

Buuuuuuu-uuuuu-mmmmp. Noragami was so good I watched it again. BOTH seasons.


----------



## Midoriya

Took a break from watching anime for now to play video games in my spare time instead.  I’m still watching the weekly episodes of MHA and Black Clover though.

My Hero Academia episode 62:



Spoiler



It was interesting seeing the work studies thing revealed, and I’m curious as to what the quirks are of The Big Three of UA Academy.  One of the guys looks like he’s able to move through solid objects.  I’m looking forward to seeing them in battle.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

I’ve been watching anime again.  Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and made it to around episode 52 of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.

Black Clover (episode 51):



Spoiler



It’s still season one.  Captain Yami, Charmy, and Asta went to report on the underwater temple events.  Just then though, the Diamond Kingdom attacked a border village.  The number one magic knights squad, Golden Dawn, showed up to fend them off though, and some of the Black Bulls members like Asta and Charmy are headed there too.  Looking forward to the next episodes.



FMA:B



Spoiler



A lot happened, so I’ll just go over what I remember.  Envy was defeated by Marcoh the scientist, and Ed ended up forming a new cabal (team) including chimeras and Greed, one of the homunuclus.  Colonel Mustang began an attack on central with forces from the north helping out, and his old team is back together to help him too.  An immortal legion was released to deal with them, and so Envy got his body restored, the Armstrongs are fighting Sloth, and Alphonse is about to take on Pride and Kimblee at the same time with a philosopher’s stone in his possession.  Ed and a couple other of the chimeras plus Scar are trying to break into the underground room in central where “Father” is since the Promised Day has arrived.  I’m looking forward to the coming episodes and action.


----------



## partangel

ok but please.. watch hxh thanks


----------



## Midoriya

partangel said:


> ok but please.. watch hxh thanks




Ironically enough, that’s probably what I’m going to watch once I finish FMA:B.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

I watched the last episode of season three of My Hero Academia, and finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.  I think I go through animes way too quickly and wish there was more of FMA:B because of how great an anime it is.  I think there’s a movie for the anime?  But I’m not sure if it’s related to FMA or FMA:B.  If someone could clarify that that would be great.

MHA:



Spoiler



So The Big Three’s quirks were revealed, and Mirio LITERALLY took every single student out by using his Permeation quirk.  Not even Midoriya stood a chance, because he’s able to warp through objects and all.  He explained too that it’s not an amazing quirk, that but he made it one, so I’m interested to see how Class 1-A will develop their quirks in the future.  I’m looking forward to season four, although I have a feeling it will not be out for awhile.



FMA:B:



Spoiler



So Pride ended up eating Kimblee, Sloth was defeated by the Armstrongs plus Izumi Curtis and her husband, and Envy was defeated by Mustang, Ed, Hawkeye, and Scar.  Then, after that, Greed/Ling engaged Wrath/King Fuhrer Bradley in combat and old man Fu with the help of Captain Buccaneer inflicted a mortal wound on Wrath before both of those two died.  Eventually, Van Hohenheim, Ed, Al, and the others confronted the one called “Father” underground, and he went ahead with his plan and used Ed, Al, Izumi, and Mustang plus Hohenheim as the five sacrifices.  As he was about to gain the power of a god, apparently Hohenheim and Scar unleashed the reverse transmutation circle and “Father” reverted back to just having the souls of the people of Xerxes, and the souls of the people of Amestris went back to their bodies.  Scar defeated the injured Wrath/King Fuhrer Bradley after that.  Ed then defeated Pride, and went up with Armstrong, Greed, Al, Mustang, Hawkeye, and others to defeat “Father”.  Greed ended up being separated from Ling in order to make “Father” weak, and Al had to sacrifice his soul to replace Ed’s arm so he could get away from “Father”.  Ed then punched him, and they defeated him.

But I think the best parts came last.  Ed sacrifices his “portal,” or alchemy, in order to bring Al back in his original body to the real world.  Everything was settled at the end and everyone went their own ways.  Hohenheim ended up walking to Trisha Elric’s grave and finally being able to die which was pretty sad, and Ed not being able to use alchemy anymore was kind of sad as well.  He still has his metal leg though in the end.  The best of the best parts was in the end when Ed used the law of equivalent exchange to propose to Winry, and their banter was great.  Overall, FMA:B ranks among the top animes I’ve watched, and for good reasons.  The second opening played at the end of episode 64 still plays in my head because I don’t really want to accept that it’s over, xD.



Definitely going to take a long break from watching anime this time as I’ve watched around 8-10 now to completion, and I want to play video games again in my spare time when I’m not studying instead.  When I resume, I’ll pick up with HunterxHunter.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Hey-oh anime thread.

I started Legend of the Galactic Heroes yesterday. Not the new one, the original anime from 1988. I've only watched 4 episodes and so therefore will be at it for a while since it's over 100. But I like it a lot so far. It's a really epic space opera. I like a lot too how the show doesn't make either side look like the villain. They're just 2 different sides fighting for their respective causes. 

It's been a while since I've watched an older, cel animated (not computer animated like nowadays) anime. This anime actually has really good animation for the time - for the most part. The errors now and then make me laugh though. Like in episode 3 Yang's cat was GIGANTIC for several seconds, bigger than a large dog gigantic, and then several frames later it shrunk down to appropriate size. lol


----------



## Giddy

Recently finished an anime called Terror no Resonance, loved it and the characters to bits and also watched One punch man and that was amazing, I wish I would forget about it, and watch it all over again!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover up to 53.



Spoiler



So the attack by the Diamond Kingdom was quelled, and after Captain Yami of the Black Bulls asked Captain William Vangeance of Golden Dawn to take off his mask, it was revealed that he’s not Licht, the leader of the Eye of the Midnight Sun.  A foreshadowing scene took place where the Diamond Kingdom was just seeing what abilities and magic the Clover Kingdom has, and the new Mage Warriors thing also mentioned earlier in the show sounds like it will be a real problem for the Clover Kingdom.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Kalle

About half way through Forest of Piano.


----------



## Soigne

Kalle said:


> About half way through Forest of Piano.



Do you like this? I've been eyeing it for a bit now & I can't decide if I should watch it next or keep pushing it back...


----------



## Kalle

Soigne said:


> Do you like this? I've been eyeing it for a bit now & I can't decide if I should watch it next or keep pushing it back...



I do like it, but I don't love it—not yet at least. Some of the characters are quite interesting so far, and development is at a good pace, but there's something about the dialogue that irks me a little bit at times. I can't really say what or it'll spoil the story for you.

I don't know if there are any genres you're not a fan of, but have you watched DEVILMAN Crybaby or Megalo Box yet? If not, I would go for one of those first.


----------



## Senni

All of my friends are huge fans of zombieland saga right now and say everyone who's a fan of anime should watch it even if it's a seasonal anime! I'm probably gonna check it out soon. 

I still haven't gotten to it, my current watching list is overlord, hunter x hunter, gintama, and my hero academia (a lot of shounen, I know lolol). I'd say my fav of all times are probably code Geass, chihayafuru, tengen toppa gurrenn lagann, and gintama, not sure what others I'd grade as incredibly good tbh!


----------



## Bcat

sao abridged updated a few days ago. Does that count?


----------



## SaltedKaramel

I've actually been going through a drought starting around February or so I believe? College got in the way. But even once classes were over, I still didn't watch any anime. However, I finally managed to start and finish Cells at Work! And, wow, I loved it!

It's weird since Steins Gate is my favorite anime of all time but as excited as I was for Steins Gate 0, I didn't even end up watching it. Attack on Titan Season 3 failed to get me watching again as well. Cells at Work tho, what a fun ride that was. I guess what I really needed was a lighthearted, wholesome series. The two I mentioned above are pretty dark and heavy. I'll get to them soon, but it's feels great to get back into anime. 

Also Ace Attorney Season 3 Trials and Tribulations let's goooo!


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.  Still on a break from anime before watching HunterxHunter.

Black Clover episode 54:



Spoiler



So it was revealed that Asta’s arms are broken and cursed from the fight with Vetto, so everyone is going around trying to find a cure for him.  A new character was introduced at the end, Fanzell, so I’m looking forward to seeing why Noelle and Finral are visiting him.  Also, the opening changed a little bit animation-wise, and at one part Asta’s arms are covered in black, so I’m wondering if that and another moment during the episode are foreshadowing that the same force that gave him his weapon is going to fix his arms.  That’s just a guess though.  Looking forward to the next episodes.



Also, RWBY volume six is coming out October 27th I believe, and there’s already a trailer for it, so I’m looking forward to keeping up with that as well.


----------



## mellachime

I haven't kept up with a lot of series... uh one I was keeping up with was Hugtto Precure! But, I got lazy..
Thinking of picking it back up and continuing cause I do very much love the precure franchise! ;__;


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Oof, well it's been awhile. I've been busy with school and I've been busy with a lot of personal stuff as well. Within that time, I did finish up My Hero Academia Season 3, went to see My Hero Academia: Two Heroes at the local theater, I watched Thus Spoke Rohan Kishibe (an OVA for JoJo Part 4), watched Panty & Stocking With Garterbelt (which I definitely wanna talk about), started on JoJo Part 5: Golden Wind, and started watching Goblin Slayer over the weekend. I haven't finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood yet (I'm at Episode 37), but I'm working on that. Anyway, I'm about to talk about all of these, so there will be spoilers in the...spoiler tags.



Spoiler: My Hero Academia Season 3 (ending spoilers)



The season finale was pretty great. I loved the fight between Class 1-A and Mirio. Mirio in general seems like such a cool and interesting character. He has a cool quirk, he's quirky himself, he has a neat design and stands out greatly among the crowd...AND HE LOOKS LIKE LUCAS FROM MOTHER 3. Yes, I love this character. And I'm really looking forward to seeing him more. Pretty happy overall and I'm looking forward to Season 4.





Spoiler: My Hero Academia: Two Heroes (no real spoilers here, it's just long rambling)



Pretty great movie too. It's not for everyone, obviously, but I absolutely recommend watching it if you're a My Hero Academia fan, especially since it's canon iirc. To be honest, there's not a whole lot I can say here. It was just fun to see All Might's past expanded upon and to see a part of the lore that was teased in the anime. It was especially fun since I got to go to the movie with other anime fans, and every time there was some hype moment on the screen, everyone just cheered. And then when the credits rolled in, everyone clapped and was cheering. In just about any other scenario, I would feel it's kinda annoying for all that cheering, but these were genuine anime fans and it felt special, especially since this was my first time going to the theaters to watch an anime movie. I'll admit I joined in on the cheering and clapping too. Admittedly, the experience at home may not be as fun, but the movie's still great regardless.





Spoiler: Thus Spoke Rohan Kishibe (OVA) (no real spoilers here either, it's just long again)



Not much here to say either. It's just side stories revolving around Rohan Kishibe, Araki's favorite character apparently. The side stories are cool, though. Although I don't really like how all the characters are drawn, it's honestly weird. I know that's how they make it look unique, but here's a comparison. Top is Thus Spoke Rohan Kishibe, bottom is from Diamond Is Unbreakable.









Yeah...let's move on.





Spoiler: Panty & Stocking With Garterbelt (spoilers)



Dude, I think I'm in love. It's easily the funniest anime I've ever watched. I love it's art style too, it's extremely Powerpuff Girls-ish. Just a warning, though. The humor is very much edgy, and imo it's even more edgy than South Park at times. So there's your warning if you decide to watch it. It's not for the easily offended/shocked. That being said, if you can get past that, there's a whole lot of wonderful humor here. The jokes are top notch and everything just comes together to create this really great package. The only thing that disappoints me is the ending. It's a pretty big cliffhanger, and I'm sad that we probably won't get a Season 2, at least not for a long while. Because Gainax is well...yeah, it's seen better days. Oh, and one more thing, the dub is amazing. When someone says "there are no good dubs", my answer from now on will be Panty & Stocking. No one can tell me this dub isn't top tier.





Spoiler: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 5: Golden Wind (episodes 1-3 spoilers)



Oh my dudes and dudettes, it's time...I absolutely love JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. If you know me well, you know this. This has easily been my most anticipated anime for a long time. And it's finally here. And so far, I absolutely can't be happier with how it's turned out. I read a few chapters of the manga beforehand, but it's so great to be finally seeing this in motion. Fighting Gold is an absolute banger of an OP. And as for the ED...I can't believe they used Freek'n You, but dammit, I love this song now. It's like unironically a great song. As for the anime itself, I'm not sure how I feel about Giorno as a protagonist so far. He's not a heroic and great guy like Jonathan, he's not a goofball like Joseph, he's not a badass like Jotaro, and he's not a dumb kid like Josuke...he's just this guy that wants to be a gangster and also Dio's son, I guess. Although he's definitely more likable than he was in the manga, imo. Probably because it's better to see him in motion. I like Bruno for real, though. He seems like a character I'll love. The fight between Giorno and Bruno was great. And I can't wait to see the upcoming fight.





Spoiler: Goblin Slayer (minor spoiler which everyone knows about by now but if i don't mark it someone will be mad at me)



Feel like I should say this now. I said that Panty & Stocking is not for the easily offended/shocked, and this is another one of those cases for different reasons. Whereas with Panty & Stocking it's edgy and offensive humor, with Goblin Slayer it's very violent and there's of course the ever so controversial rape scenes. In my opinion, the hate for this series is super overblown. If you can get past that, it's looking like it'll be a great series and I'm excited to see where it goes next. It's far less graphic that Berserk, which everyone seems to give a pass for some reason, but I digress.



And then I'll talk about FMA:B at a later time because it's almost 3:30 AM as of me posting this and I'm tired af.


----------



## Stella-Io

I watch what comes on adult swim. I like Black Clover, I've always liked magical stuff. I also watch JJBA & Dragon Ball. Since HunterXHunter was moved to a later time I don't watch it anymore. I only watch Attack on Titan cause its on before Black Clover.


----------



## Kalle

Recently finished Forest of Piano after binge-watching The Seven Deadly Sins' new season.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Thinking of starting Dragon Ball Z Kai soon since I finished a lot of the stuff I was watching recently. I watched some episodes of Kai on TV in the past but I really want to start from beginning to end this time. On a side note, anyone getting the My Hero's One Justice game coming out in 2 days? Super excited for it myself.


----------



## Midoriya

Does anyone know if they?ll be releasing the My Hero Academia: Two Heroes movie on Crunchyroll as well?  I do want to watch it one of these days when I have more spare time and don?t know where I could find it.  I also plan on watching Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos as well since it?s related to FMA:B.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'm pretty sure some of the 4kids voice actors had some roles that are very much not for kids, and I find that very funny.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 55:



Spoiler



So Fanzell was introduced and his backstory is interesting.  He’s from the Diamond Kingdom, but didn’t like the way they were being cruel, so he fled and Asta found him in the woods in a flashback before going to take the Magic Knights Entrance Exam.  Fanzell taught Asta how to use his anti-magic sword, and in turn Asta told Fanzell to keep living and helped him fight off the incoming assassins and spies.  Next up is the continuation of this back in the present.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



RWBY volume 6 chapter one:



Spoiler



So RWBY, Qrow, Oscar/Ozpin, and JNR boarded the train Argus and had to stop incoming chimera Grimm from attacking the passengers in the train.  They ended up undoing the chain and separating the front and back half of the train, but RWBY, Oscar/Ozpin, and Qrow’s back train came off the tracks.  Now they will have to walk in the snow to Atlas, and there’s an old lady that appeared with goggles, which makes me wonder how she’ll impact the story in the coming episodes.  Sun and Ilia also departed from Blake to go on their own missions.  The music so far has been excellent.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Still watching Legend of Galactic Heroes (original one). I'm 84 episodes in now and this show is still fantastic. If anyone here has a HiDive membership, you should check it out. 

I also watched the entirety of Flip Flappers recently. It's a cute show. The plot is a bit weak though, since it's more on the artsy side.


----------



## Bosmer

I don't get much time to watch anime anymore but the only one I'm actually watching right now is JJBA: Vento Aureo. Love it


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Finally finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. Thoughts?


Spoiler: Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (massive spoilers)



This anime is absolutely worthy of being considered the #1 by many people. It's constantly engaging from start to finish, it's got amazing and well written characters, great fight scenes, the world's lore is so interesting to learn about, it's very mature and serious while also having your occasional funny line or joke every now and then...now, let's talk about the stuff I liked. First off, the Elric Brothers and Roy Mustang are easily some of the best characters in all of anime imo. In fact, there's a lot of cool and interesting characters that this anime has. Riza Hawkeye, Winry Rockbell, Olivier Armstrong, Alex Louis Armstrong, Scar, Greed/Ling Yao, Barry the Chopper, May Chang, Izumi Curtis, and more I'm probably missing. Greed and Ling Yao's dynamic in particular was interesting to me. I feel like on his own, Ling Yao isn't a super interesting character, but since he ends up sharing a body with Greed, he becomes a much more interesting character as a result. Some of the most memorable scenes from the show for me including the episode where Shou Tucker turns his daughter into a Chimera and Scar later ends up killing her and Shou Tucker, when King Bradley was revealed to be a Homunculus (which caught me off guard personally), the episode where Scar's backstory is explained and the twist that he killed Winry's parents, the episode where Hohenheim's backstory was explained and how he was actually a slave in Xerxes and ended up being used by Homunculus in order to drain the souls of everyone in Xerxes leading to Homunculus becoming "Father" and Hohenheim also becoming immortal, and finally the whole arc where everyone ends up in the capital and Roy's troops and the Fort Briggs troops end up fighting against Central's troops, Edward and co. end up revisiting the laboratory that had been broken into at the beginning of the series and all that jazz. The ending was also really satisfying to see, getting to finally see the Elric Brothers live a normal life with each other again and seeing them eventually traveling the world and all that, Roy getting back his eyesight after losing it in the final battle, Scar redeeming himself going from being a seemingly ruthless killer to being a hero, among other things. I may go back and watch the original series eventually, even if I know Brotherhood is better, but I figured I'd watch Brotherhood first because it's faithful to the manga.



I think I'll finally watch Hunter x Hunter 2011 next.


----------



## Midoriya

Spike Spiegel said:


> Does anyone know if they’ll be releasing the My Hero Academia: Two Heroes movie on Crunchyroll as well?  I do want to watch it one of these days when I have more spare time and don’t know where I could find it.  I also plan on watching Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos as well since it’s related to FMA:B.



I’m still waiting for an answer to this, and I have another question as well: if I watch shows from both Rooster Teeth and Crunchyroll, should I just cancel my subscriptions to both of them and subscribe to VRV?  VRV has both of those plus more, and I heard Crunchyroll has gone downhill in the past couple years.

So I watched chapters 2 and 3 of volume six of RWBY and episodes 56 and 57 of Black Clover as well.

Black Clover episodes 56 and 57:



Spoiler



So Mariella actually helped Fanzell reunite with his wife, and the three of them plus Asta, Noelle, and Finral went to the Witches Forest to go and save Vanessa, who came back hoping the Witch Queen would heal Asta’s arms.  Now the Witch Queen won’t let her leave, but The Eye of The Midnight Sun is about to attack as well, which complicates things.  I’m looking forward to the three-way conflict in the coming episodes.



RWBY volume 6, chapters two and three:



Spoiler



So surprise, surprise!  Cinder is not dead.  She escaped from the bottom of the pit near where the relic of Haven was resting and stole a villager’s clothes.  She now is trying to make a deal with a black market thug and her pawns to find out information on where team RWBY and the rest of the gang went off to.  Episode three is AMAZING though, answering a lot of questions about Ozpin and Salem’s backstory, how the relics came about, and more.  Probably one of the best episodes in the entire series.  I’m really looking forward to how Ozpin/Oscar will explain all of what team RWBY and the others saw from Jinn, who revealed Ozpin’s secrets through the Relic of Knowledge.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Snowesque

Watching Castlevania now, enjoying it so far.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

I wished the people that made the Castlevania anime made Berserk 2K16.


----------



## Snowesque

Oh my, that was great. I'm on season two now.


----------



## Ryumia

Oh... I just realized that there was an Anime Thread. Where have I been? :T

I have too many favorites when it comes to Anime, so I'll refrain to list them all and the reasons behind them for now.

I've recently finished My Hero Academia Season 03. Pretty excited to watch Season 4 of the Anime. Though... I'm not sure how long I would have to wait for the dubbed version since I've watched the dubbed version of My Hero Academia instead of the subbed version.

At the moment... I'm going to start watching the dubbed version of Princess Principal and the dubbed version of Re:ZERO -Starting Life in Another World-. But... I think Re:ZERO doesn't have all the episodes yet for the dubbed version, so I'll have to place it on hold once I finish all the episodes that I can watch. I guess I can watch RWBY after Re:ZERO I suppose.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spike Spiegel said:


> I’m still waiting for an answer to this, and I have another question as well: if I watch shows from both Rooster Teeth and Crunchyroll, should I just cancel my subscriptions to both of them and subscribe to VRV?  VRV has both of those plus more, and I heard Crunchyroll has gone downhill in the past couple years.


Answer to your first question: Idk if it'll be out on Crunchyroll, tbh. I haven't heard any news on it. I don't believe it's on Funimation's website either. Sorry mate, your best bet might be to buy the Blu-Ray edition when it comes out or pirate. As for the second question, yeah, go for it. VRV has much more than Crunchyroll and only for a few bucks more a month, so it's definitely worth the price.

Also, I went against what I said completely and watched Attack on Titan next instead. Finished Season 3 Part 1 a couple days ago, I'll post my thoughts here later.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I need me some cheesy 80's and/or 90's anime, that aren't cowboy bebop.  I love that show but I've watched it to death and I've been on a kick lately.  any suggestions?


----------



## Nadene

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I need me some cheesy 80's and/or 90's anime, that aren't cowboy bebop.  I love that show but I've watched it to death and I've been on a kick lately.  any suggestions?



Gundam is always good!! the older ones are a little slow for my tastes though
i also recommend Mazinger Z,Neon Genesis Evangelion, Lupin the Third, & Serial Experiments Lain.

i havent watched Lain but its my significant other's favorite
you probably wont like my recommendations if u dont like mecha​


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Nadene said:


> Gundam is always good!! the older ones are a little slow for my tastes though
> i also recommend Mazinger Z,Neon Genesis Evangelion, Lupin the Third, & Serial Experiments Lain.
> 
> i havent watched Lain but its my significant other's favorite
> you probably wont like my recommendations if u dont like mecha​



Oh I don't mind mecha at all.  My first one (don't judge me lol) was full metal panic.  I still love that show to this day


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> Answer to your first question: Idk if it'll be out on Crunchyroll, tbh. I haven't heard any news on it. I don't believe it's on Funimation's website either. Sorry mate, your best bet might be to buy the Blu-Ray edition when it comes out or pirate. As for the second question, yeah, go for it. VRV has much more than Crunchyroll and only for a few bucks more a month, so it's definitely worth the price.
> 
> Also, I went against what I said completely and watched Attack on Titan next instead. Finished Season 3 Part 1 a couple days ago, I'll post my thoughts here later.




Yeah, I’ll probably just find it somewhere later.  And yeah, I’ll be switching to VRV since it makes more sense for me to do so.  Still on an anime break right now, but when I return from it I’ll be watching HunterxHunter 2011.


----------



## Snowesque

Watching the Persona 5 anime to pass some time.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I haven't posted on this thread in a while. I finished the main series of Legend of the Galactic Heroes. It really is amazing. It's now in my top 5 of anime EVER. And I've seen a ton of anime, so that's saying something.

I also watched the first season of Is The Order a Rabbit. I'm kinda feeling over "cute girls doing cute things" shows, but it was still fun.

Since I've been in a huge Pokemon mood lately, I started watching the Pokemon Sun and Moon season. I'm already enjoying it more than I did the XYZ season (last I watched). It has a lot to do with the fact that I like the side characters more.

Team Rocket and the Bewear thing is weird though.


----------



## Midoriya

So I watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 58:



Spoiler



So I was wrong about it being a three-way conflict.  The Diamond Kingdom AND The Eye of The Midnight Sun are both attacking the Witches Forest, and the Witch Queen healed Asta’s arms from the curse put on them by Vetto so he can help defend the Witches Forest.  Asta and the gang split up to take on the approaching enemies.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



RWBY volume 6, chapter four:



Spoiler



So team RWBY and Qrow all got mad at Ozpin for not telling them all of his secrets sooner, of how Salem cannot be defeated and everything.  He said he doesn’t have a plan and Qrow punched him because he has started to question him finally.  Meanwhile, Mercury, Emerald, and Hazel returned to Salem’s palace where she asked how they failed the mission so spectacularly.  Hazel tried to take full responsibility, but was tortured and it was then explained by Emerald that Cinder was responsible, who has now been kicked out of the villains’ group.  Tyrian and Dr. Watts were there too, and once the name Ozpin was mentioned Salem got angry, everyone left, and she screamed, breaking the windows.  RWBY, Qrow, Ozpin, and Maria (the old lady) have arrived at what appears to be an abandoned farming town/house on the way to Atlas.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Bluejay_

I've recently binge-watched Aggretsuko (hence the avatar) -- it's really funny and adorable. I like that it's about an adult character dealing with realistic problems instead of typical high school girl drama.

I'm also trying to finish The Devil Is a Part-Timer, but it gets a little repetitive with the plot points at times. Overall I think it's really funny. A lot of the jokes are the kind I don't really see in anime too often. I'm not sure if it's the Netflix translation or if the original jokes are just as good (I don't speak Japanese so I can't say for sure).


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 59:



Spoiler



So Asta and Noelle took on Fana the Hateful and her dragon.  Noelle used her sea dragon spell to dent it, but then Asta had Vanessa and Finral help him with their thread and spatial magic, respectively, to use a new move, Bull Thrust, with his anti-magic sword in order to defeat the dragon that Fana was on.  Asta is doing more than just fighting the enemies though.  He’s trying to figure out why The Third Eye’s members hate the people of the Clover Kingdom and humans.  Looking forward to the coming episodes and Fanzell’s fight with the Diamond Kingdom’s generals.



RWBY volume six, chapter five:



Spoiler



So surprise surprise!  Neo is back and ends up fighting Cinder.  Neo is mad at Cinder over what happened to Roman Torchwick back in volume three.  She puts this aside, however, and the two come to an agreement though that they really just want to kill Ruby and stop fighting.  Meanwhile, team RWBY, Qrow, and Oscar/Ozpin go inside the houses of the abandoned farm town and find dead bodies of humans everywhere in their beds.  There was also something that poked the cellar door open of a supply house that Ruby and Weiss left, so I’m thinking it’s some new type of Grimm that we haven’t seen yet that they’re going to have to face.  I’m glad that this volume is answering so many unanswered questions in the show from the past.  Hopefully soon we will get an explanation for RWBY’s silver eyes and the background behind it as well.  Looking forward to the next episodes.


----------



## steele

Spike Spiegel said:


> Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.
> 
> Black Clover episode 59:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So Asta and Noelle took on Fana the Hateful and her dragon.  Noelle used her sea dragon spell to dent it, but then Asta had Vanessa and Finral help him with their thread and spatial magic, respectively, to use a new move, Bull Thrust, with his anti-magic sword in order to defeat the dragon that Fana was on.  Asta is doing more than just fighting the enemies though.  He’s trying to figure out why The Third Eye’s members hate the people of the Clover Kingdom and humans.  Looking forward to the coming episodes and Fanzell’s fight with the Diamond Kingdom’s generals.
> 
> 
> 
> RWBY volume six, chapter five:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So surprise surprise!  Neo is back and ends up fighting Cinder.  Neo is mad at Cinder over what happened to Roman Torchwick back in volume three.  She puts this aside, however, and the two come to an agreement though that they really just want to kill Ruby and stop fighting.  Meanwhile, team RWBY, Qrow, and Oscar/Ozpin go inside the houses of the abandoned farm town and find dead bodies of humans everywhere in their beds.  There was also something that poked the cellar door open of a supply house that Ruby and Weiss left, so I’m thinking it’s some new type of Grimm that we haven’t seen yet that they’re going to have to face.  I’m glad that this volume is answering so many unanswered questions in the show from the past.  Hopefully soon we will get an explanation for RWBY’s silver eyes and the background behind it as well.  Looking forward to the next episodes.



I didn't click the spoiler because I haven't caught up with Black Clover!  but I should!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I bought Kiddy Grade years ago, must have dozed off watching it. Might give that another shot. Also Wantaba Style. I also don't want to sound like a hipster, but I do like picking up lesser known titles.


----------



## Snowesque

So, Netflix is re-dubbing Evangelion. I've watched it subbed myself so I don't care personally, but are there any thoughts on this who have seen it?


----------



## Midoriya

steele said:


> I didn't click the spoiler because I haven't caught up with Black Clover!  but I should!



You definitely should!  Black Clover is a fun show to watch.  It’s not as good as other anime shows that are out there, but I watched a video not too long ago from a guy who said it redeems itself by taking all of the anime and shounen cliches thus far and owning them as if it doesn’t care, which I agree with.  The pacing for the first six episodes is really slow, but after that it picks up.  Would definitely recommend trying it if there’s no other anime out right now that you want to watch.

So I watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 60:



Spoiler



So we transitioned from Asta’s fight with Fana the Hateful to Fanzell taking care of the Diamond Kingdom eight shining generals.  Fanzell used his wind magic and dove into the Diamond Kingdom army to take care of their mages, conveniently staying where Mars and Ladros wouldn’t attack their own troops.  After that, Fanzell tried taking on Ladros, but Ladros proved too strong and was about to kill Fanzell’s wife before Mars stopped him.  Mars essentially defected, which was a nice twist I wasn’t really expecting.  I’m still wondering if Mars really defected though and what his true motives are.  I’m looking forward to the coming episodes.



RWBY volume six, chapter six:



Spoiler



So Weiss, Blake, and Yang were really tired from everything that’s been happening to the gang lately and due to the powers of the Apathy Grimm, tried to get Ruby to throw the Relic of Knowledge down the well.  She accidentally lost it down there, and that’s when they went down through the well to try and go get it.  They encountered the Apathy Grimm who make their opponents lose the will to fight and then kill them, but Maria, the old lady, saved the day by getting Ruby to use her silver eyes several times, taking care of the Grimm before Blake or any of her other teammates could die.  Then they set the house on fire, ran away as the Apathy Grimm were chasing them, Yang got onto her bike, and Ruby, Weiss, Blake, Qrow, Oscar/Ozpin, and Maria got onto the trailer being pulled by the bike, and they got away, still on their way to Atlas.  At the end of the episode Maria revealed she had silver eyes once too, which is how she was able to get Ruby to use hers.  That’s something that the fandom predicted not too long ago.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Snowesque said:


> So, Netflix is re-dubbing Evangelion. I've watched it subbed myself so I don't care personally, but are there any thoughts on this who have seen it?



There is mention of them changing the script. I'd like this confirmed or denied. I'm having 4kids flashbacks.


----------



## Bcat

Snowesque said:


> So, Netflix is re-dubbing Evangelion. I've watched it subbed myself so I don't care personally, but are there any thoughts on this who have seen it?



I could be on board with that. I hated the original dub and would love to see better voice acting


----------



## Snowesque

*Reginald Fairfield*
That seems kinda unnecessary, I'd hope that's not the case unless the original script was localized.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Bcat *
I've heard bits of Shinji's voice, it could be... a bit different.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 61:



Spoiler



So Mars and Fanzell went to where Noelle, Vanessa, and Finral were, who were dealing with Fana the Hateful and her salamander spirit magic.  She launched another giant fireball at Asta and the group, but Fanzell had Asta redirect it at Ladros, who couldn’t absorb all of it to redirect as laser beam magic and ended up getting badly burnt and sent out of commission.  Then Mars and Asta worked together after Mars had defected from the Diamond Kingdom, and ended up being able to rescue Fana the Hateful from The Third Eye’s control by Mars reminding her of their memories together when they were just children.  Everyone thought Fana had died, but she is alive and was under the control of The Third Eye and The Eye of the Midnight Sun terrorist group.  Now that she’s broken free from it, both the Diamond Kingdom and The Eye of the Midnight Sun are greatly reduced in numbers and overall magic power.  Looking forward to seeing the upcoming episodes.



RWBY volume six, chapter seven:



Spoiler



So we got some backstory for Maria, the old lady, finding out more about her past and how her silver eyes stopped working.  She was known as the Grimm Reaper because she would hunt and take out Grimm.  A band of thugs hired to take out her silver eyes had a Faunus who slashed them, however.  But just as Maria in the flashback was about to die, she ended up taking out the Faunus.  Back in the present, team RWBY, Qrow, Oscar/Ozpin, and Maria arrived at Argus, on the northern border of the continent, and they all reunited with Jaune, Nora, and Ren.  Then they got to meet Jaune’s sister and her wife and kid, and at the end of the episode found out that they cannot sail to Atlas just yet because the military district in Argus is closed off to civilians.  Looking forward to watching the upcoming episodes.


----------



## steele

I started watching an anime on Netflix called "Hero Mask"-- it's ok so far. Animation is good but I have a pet peeve.
Like, when the characters names are in English (James Blood) and they are clearly not supposed to be in Japan I don't mind watching the dub instead of sub. But my husband only watches subs and it drives me crazy to have 20% of the script in that weird Japanese-English mix when you _know_ that it's supposed to sound fluently English. Oh well.


----------



## LadyDestani

I am currently keeping up with the newest seasons of Fairy Tail and Sword Art Online as they become available on Crunchroll.

I also try to watch at least one older or completed anime that I didn't get a chance to watch when it first came out. So I just started Akame ga Kill and it's been good so far. It was highly recommended to me by my husband.


----------



## steele

LadyDestani said:


> I am currently keeping up with the newest seasons of Fairy Tail and Sword Art Online as they become available on Crunchroll.
> 
> I also try to watch at least one older or completed anime that I didn't get a chance to watch when it first came out. So I just started Akame ga Kill and it's been good so far. It was highly recommended to me by my husband.



Akame ga Kill.... get ready to be hreatbroken every episode! haha. I wish sometimes you could re-experience anime's for the first time. That is one that wouldn't hit as hard the second time but had me hooked the first time!!


----------



## LadyDestani

steele said:


> Akame ga Kill.... get ready to be hreatbroken every episode! haha. I wish sometimes you could re-experience anime's for the first time. That is one that wouldn't hit as hard the second time but had me hooked the first time!!



I can already see that it's heading to some dark places just from the first episode or two. The part about Tatsumi's friends and the wealthy family that took them in...wow.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 62:



Spoiler



So it turns out Ladros wasn?t defeated, but Asta managed to launch his anti-magic sword at him and it stuck in a non-vital part of Ladros, draining his magic but not killing him.  However, using reinforcement magic Ladros managed to get it out, took Fana hostage, and got her to use her salamander spirit magic by threatening to kill Mars.  He then absorbed the magic and now has magic more powerful than spirit magic, but the Witch Queen, who is watching from afar, is awakening the true power in Asta and his grimoire, which remains to be seen next episode.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



RWBY volume six, chapter eight:



Spoiler



So team RWBY, Qrow, Oscar/Ozpin, and Maria were rejected transportation to Atlas by the guards and commander at Argus, and now have to find a different way to Atlas with the Relic of Knowledge in hand.  Meanwhile, they told Jaune, Nora, and Ren everything that Jinn told them about how humanity for Remnant is in its second go and how Salem cannot be killed.  Jaune pushed Oscar against the wall hoping to get answers from Ozpin and angrily stormed off.  Ruby went outside later while everyone was going to get food and talked to Maria, who began explaining her silver eye powers to her.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Ditz

I just re-watched Evangelion, and it totally reignited my love for the series. Welp, time to read the manga again. This year during the holiday season I find myself re-watching older anime that I've seen or just absolute favorites. I think I might re-watch some movies like Akira and Vampire Hunter D.


----------



## LadyDestani

Ditz said:


> I just re-watched Evangelion, and it totally reignited my love for the series. Welp, time to read the manga again. This year during the holiday season I find myself re-watching older anime that I've seen or just absolute favorites. I think I might re-watch some movies like Akira and Vampire Hunter D.



Vampire Hunter D was one of the first anime movies that I watched and really helped get me into anime in general. It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Midoriya

Bump.

So RWBY didn’t have an episode this week because they’re off for Christmas I presume, but I watched the most recent episode of Black Clover, and boy are things getting intense!

Black Clover episode 63:



Spoiler



The Witch Queen awakened the hidden power within Asta which turns out to be a demon since his grimoire has the five-leaf clover on it.  Asta immediately unleashes a hidden dark power that turns into wings and one of his eyes turns red while he wields his sword, but only after he beats the demon within him while being unconscious.  He and the powered up Ladros fly into the air and go on a wild battle, exchanging blows while damaging and affecting the environment around them.  Finally, Asta knocks Ladros to the ground, but thankfully manages to stay in control and doesn’t kill Ladros.  The dark anti-magic power he’s emitting disappears, and everything seems fine, but then suddenly the Witch Queen traps Asta’s friends in a blood magic spell where they can’t get away, and using the same type of magic commands a demon-crazed Asta to kill them.  Hopefully Asta’s friends can find a way to help him regain control.  Looking forward to the coming episode(s).


----------



## Kalle

Currently I'm up to date with _Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai_, _Goblin Slayer_, and _Skull-face Bookseller Honda-san_. Of these three _Rascal_ is my favorite so far, though I still have to check out _That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime_. Nothing I've watched from the current season has ranked higher than an 8/10, which is actually a good score in my book, but don't put any stock in that score as I'll reserve final judgment for each series' finale.


----------



## lowaltitude

Anybody watched Zombieland Saga? It's not really festive but _dang_ I thoroughly enjoyed watching that one every week. I really hope they're going to make a second season!

I also watched Netflix's Aggretsuko: We wish you a Metal Christmas, and tbh I thought it was going to be a movie so when it turned out to be the normal length of an episode I was a bit surprised. They wrapped things up (hah) nicely with a christmas theme and I really liked it. Can't wait for that show to continue as well!!


----------



## Psydye

I'm not HUGE into anime but I do appreciate it! Some of the shows I've watched and enjoyed are:

Paranoia Agent
Excel Saga
FLCL/Fooly Cooly
The Slayers
Gantz(this one's pretty messed up)
Trigun
Dragon Ball(almost all series)
Cowboy Bebop
Berserk
Bleach
Gurren Lagann
Samurai Pizza Cats

Ones I still want to check out:

Space Dandy
..and probably many more!


----------



## LadyDestani

lowaltitude said:


> Anybody watched Zombieland Saga? It's not really festive but _dang_ I thoroughly enjoyed watching that one every week. I really hope they're going to make a second season!
> 
> I also watched Netflix's Aggretsuko: We wish you a Metal Christmas, and tbh I thought it was going to be a movie so when it turned out to be the normal length of an episode I was a bit surprised. They wrapped things up (hah) nicely with a christmas theme and I really liked it. Can't wait for that show to continue as well!!



I haven't watched Zombieland Saga yet, but my husband has been enjoying it (he's a few episodes behind).  I'm pretty sure I'll watch it at some point.

I did see the Aggretsuko Christmas special on Netflix this weekend and got so excited I watched it right away.  I love that series so much.  Retsuko is almost an exactly copy of myself so I can't help but love it.  LOL


----------



## Darby

Divine Gate was like putting my brain in a blender... and that?s probably why I watched the entire thing, I was too frappe to snap out of it. I knew it was awful but was compelled to finish it just to find out how truly dreadful it could get. Seriously, just when you think oh no way, they did NOT just put three teenagers with severe psychological issues, Loki, six or seven Norse gods, God, King Arthur, Lancelot and an assortment of others I can?t spell the names of even if I could remember in the same anime WITH FREAKING SANTA... Well, that?s when you realize that you?re watching the whole thing in Japanese and kind of give up and sit back and enjoy the lobotomy because at least it was pretty. I forgot all about Oz, as in The Wizard Of... was in it too. Yes, this is one mind blowing anime.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Not anime, but I finished the Princess Jellyfish manga today! It was a really fun read.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Just got a good deal on some of Uta no Prince Sama. I don't know what to expect. Only 7 bucks for season 1 on dvd, holiday sale of course.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 64:



Spoiler



So a demon-crazed Asta controlled by the Witch Queen was about to kill his friends, but Vanessa unlocked a new spell from her grimoire, “the red thread of fate” magic.  A red cat popped out and latched onto Asta each time he was about to kill someone in order to prevent it from happening and make him miss.  Then Asta undid the blood magic that the Witch Queen was using to control him by hitting himself with his anti-magic sword, and everyone was freed from the blood magic trap spell.  The Diamond Kingdom and Eye of the Midnight Sun’s attacks have been dwindled to nothing with the help of defecting members (like Mars, Ladros, and Fana), and the Witch Queen is at a disadvantage now with Asta’s anti-magic and Vanessa’s fate magic.  Looking forward to the coming episode(s).



RWBY volume six, chapter nine:



Spoiler



The episode started with Emerald having doubts about following Salem since Cinder is gone, but Mercury fought with her to make sure they still plan on following Salem.  Then it was revealed that Tyrian and Dr. Watts are headed to Atlas.  While Jaune, Nora, and Ren were out looking for Oscar, Nora and Ren went to a cafe while Jaune was feeling depressed.  He then found a statue dedicated to Pyrrha at the Argus park, where another lady was and it helped Jaune to move on a little after hearing from the lady about Pyrrha’s training.  Jaune, Nora, and Ren then reunited with team RWBY and Maria, who found Qrow passed out on the stairs to Jaune’s sister’s house.  They then heard the door open to find out Oscar was inside cooking food for them, and he’s wearing different battle attire now that looks really cool.  Jaune came up with an idea to steal an Altesian airship to get to Atlas, and Ruby is in support of it, so now the group is plotting how they’re going to get to Atlas.  Looking forward to the coming episode(s).


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Whew, it's been awhile, hasn't it? Well, I never gave my conclusive thoughts on Attack on Titan. I've been a very busy fella these past few months, but allow me to do that now.



Spoiler: Attack on Titan Seasons 1-3 Spoilers



I actually watched Attack on Titan years ago when it was new but I never got very far into watching it. I only decided to finally finish it nearly 2 months ago, and I don't regret it. I don't think I need to tell you at this point that Attack on Titan is an amazing anime. I know there's a group of people who like to trash talk it because it's popular, but don't listen to them. Attack on Titan is an insanely popular show for a reason. Anyway, it's got a simple yet very effective concept going on, which I don't really need to explain because pretty much everyone knows it at this point. It's got great characters, Levi and Mikasa in particular are my favorites. As cool as the rest of the characters in this series are though, I don't really like the main character, Eren. He's not like harem protagonist levels of bad, he's just more or less a generic shonen protagonist. He's not remarkable, he's not terrible either. Just okay. As for the seasons themselves, Season 1 is the greatest. The Battle for Trost arc and the Female Titan arc are all extremely good. Season 2 is very good too, the plot twist there and the final battle was extremely interesting. I liked the first half of Season 3 as well since the second half has yet to air. It wasn't as filled with action as the other seasons, but interesting nonetheless since it was more based around the human characters and less based around the Titans. I know to some it would be less interesting, but to each their own. Anyway, TL;DR: is good anime, go watch it if you haven't already.



I also finished watching Goblin Slayer, since that ended yesterday.


Spoiler: Goblin Slayer



That ending was a lot less bloody than I imagined. Also, wholesome big chested farm girl is fine. And Priestess is fine as well. Her innocence isn't, but that died Episode 1, to be fair. At least she's still adorable. And she deserves a promotion. And we know Goblin Slayer will be back, so overall, good ending. They didn't show Goblin Slayer's full face though. 0/10, worst anime ever. /s

Nah, but an easy 8/10 for me, in all seriousness.


----------



## Milleram

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Just got a good deal on some of Uta no Prince Sama. I don't know what to expect. Only 7 bucks for season 1 on dvd, holiday sale of course.



I'm not sure if you're into reverse harem series, but overall, I find it to be pretty enjoyable. Some parts are kinda cheesy, especially the songs, but I think you'll grow to like most of the characters.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

amye.miller said:


> I'm not sure if you're into reverse harem series, but overall, I find it to be pretty enjoyable. Some parts are kinda cheesy, especially the songs, but I think you'll grow to like most of the characters.



I liked Ouran Host Club. Does that count?


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the Bungo Stray Dogs: Dead Apple movie.  It's been a while since I finished the series so I really should have brushed up on where the story left off before watching the movie.  But with that said, it was still quite enjoyable.

I also watched the special Steins;Gate 0 Valentine's Day episode.  It was cute.


----------



## Milleram

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I liked Ouran Host Club. Does that count?



I've never seen Ouran Host Club myself, but from what I know about it, I would think that the two shows would have some similarities. I think you'll be fine with UtaPri. c:


----------



## DJStarstryker

So in the last week I've watched some things. I watched the Aggretsuko holiday special. It was... ok. Retsuko being obsessed with Instagram wasn't funny or entertaining to me. The regular series is definitely worth watching for anyone who hasn't though.

I also watched Hi-Score Girl. If you're a gamer, especially one who knows what gaming was like during the '90s, it's really entertaining. The show seems kinda low budget though they work around that fact well enough. It ends on a bit of a cliff-hanger, but I read something about 2 OVA episodes that were made for the Japanese BluRays are actually going to be put on Netflix at some point. Maybe it will resolve things with those.


----------



## oath2order

DJStarstryker said:


> So in the last week I've watched some things. I watched the Aggretsuko holiday special. It was... ok. Retsuko being obsessed with Instagram wasn't funny or entertaining to me. The regular series is definitely worth watching for anyone who hasn't though.
> 
> I also watched Hi-Score Girl. If you're a gamer, especially one who knows what gaming was like during the '90s, it's really entertaining. The show seems kinda low budget though they work around that fact well enough. It ends on a bit of a cliff-hanger, but I read something about 2 OVA episodes that were made for the Japanese BluRays are actually going to be put on Netflix at some point. Maybe it will resolve things with those.



Yeah the special was a little...meh.

My favorite anime is Hatsune Mike.


----------



## Soigne

I started watching Devilman Crybaby on a whim and... hm.


----------



## Darby

Yeah, that’s one I haven’t finished yet either. But Yona of the Dawn was over before I knew it. And I’m thoroughly enjoying Samurai Champloo so far.


----------



## Midoriya

No episode for Black Clover this week.  Watched the most recent episode of RWBY, however.

RWBY volume six, chapter ten:



Spoiler



So the plan to steal an Atlesian airship by team RWBY, Qrow, Maria, and Oscar/Ozpin went into effect, but things took a turn for the south when Adam showed up where Blake was and so she couldn’t disable the radio tower in time, making the Atlesian commander get angry and attack the plane Weiss in Maria are in in a giant robot.  Meanwhile, Qrow began having doubts about traveling with the group, but Ruby reassured him that they would have gone through with the plan anyway.  The episode ended with a cliffhanger of a faceoff between Blake and Adam, with Yang in tow.  Looking forward to the coming episodes and conclusion of volume six.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i recently got into JoJo's Bizzare Adventure, and...

why did i sleep on this series for so long? it's so amazing like it's one of the best manga i've read and one of the best anime i've seen


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching Akame ga Kill. It was very good and definitely worth the watch.

Now that I'm done with that, I'm re-watching season 2 of Attack of Titan to get myself back up to speed and then starting on season 3, which I haven't watched yet.


----------



## lowaltitude

Soigne said:


> I started watching Devilman Crybaby on a whim and... hm.



Gosh you describe the experience of that show very accurately.
I tried to watch devilman for the hell of it when it first came out and couldn't get past/through the second episode, so I just quit. I tried again a couple weeks ago but it still... wow. Idk man, it's on a whole other level.


----------



## Ryumia

Ryumia said:


> Oh... I just realized that there was an Anime Thread. Where have I been? :T
> 
> I have too many favorites when it comes to Anime, so I'll refrain to list them all and the reasons behind them for now.
> 
> I've recently finished My Hero Academia Season 03. Pretty excited to watch Season 4 of the Anime. Though... I'm not sure how long I would have to wait for the dubbed version since I've watched the dubbed version of My Hero Academia instead of the subbed version.
> 
> At the moment... I'm going to start watching the dubbed version of Princess Principal and the dubbed version of Re:ZERO -Starting Life in Another World-. But... I think Re:ZERO doesn't have all the episodes yet for the dubbed version, so I'll have to place it on hold once I finish all the episodes that I can watch. I guess I can watch RWBY after Re:ZERO I suppose.


I actually had finished Princess Principal some time ago and thought the anime was alright. Found the anime randomly and thought it might seemed interesting to me based on the summary of it. The way the episodes were laid out had confused me though while watching the anime. Events of it weren't in chronological order, so it kind of turned me off from it and almost placed the anime on hold.

I picked up on other anime like: Conception, Cheer Danshi!!, Boruto, and Lost Song. The reason I picked up Conception was due to the fact that I am currently play Conception 2 for the 3DS. It is an anime that I don't have to take seriously and just enjoy the anime for what it is. Cheer Danshi!! was something that I found randomly and decided to just give it a shot. It is okay so far and I don't expect much from it at all. When it came with watching Boruto... I wasn't sure if I wanted to watch it because I haven't watch that many episode of Naruto Shippuden. But... I watched it anyways and I like what I've seen so far in the anime. Only been watching the Dub version though and not the Sub version. Lost Song was an anime that I discovered on YouTube when I was listening to random Anime songs. I found one of the songs from the Anime on there and wanted to see what the anime was about. I am glad that I picked up Lost Song and hope to finish watching it as well as the other ones that I am currently watching at the moment.


----------



## Soigne

lowaltitude said:


> Gosh you describe the experience of that show very accurately.
> I tried to watch devilman for the hell of it when it first came out and couldn't get past/through the second episode, so I just quit. I tried again a couple weeks ago but it still... wow. Idk man, it's on a whole other level.



I actually finished it up yesterday & it was definitely something else haha!


----------



## lowaltitude

Soigne said:


> I actually finished it up yesterday & it was definitely something else haha!



You are braver than I could ever hope to be lmao


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I decided to try out a new anime, The Promised Neverland. I knew very little about it, but the title and imagery intrigued me.

The first episode was okay, I guess. The pacing seemed a little fast and they gave a big reveal before you had a chance to feel anything for the characters. But I'm going to give it a chance and watch a few more episodes, at least, to see where it goes from here.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 65:



Spoiler



This was basically a chill episode to take a step back from all the action and stuff that happened in the previous episodes.  Asta defeated the Witch Queen with the help of Vanessa and her new red thread of fate magic, and so the Witch Queen acknowledged her defeat and healed everyone at the Witches Forest, including the group.  She then told the group more about the Eye of The Midnight Sun, how the members of it are descendants of the elves in the Forbidden Realm from a long time ago.  Also how Asta’s anti-magic swords are remnants of the old leader’s swords.  The Witch Queen then gave them her earring, which is a magic stone, and the group departed back to the Black Bulls’ base.  Everyone else returned from trying to find a cure for Asta’s arms, realizing they were already fixed, and the episode ended.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



RWBY volume six, chapter eleven:



Spoiler



So things are coming to a head in the battle between Ruby, Weiss, Jaune, Nora, Ren, Qrow, Oscar/Ozpin, and Maria versus Commander Cordovan.  They managed to slow the robot down by taking out the shield generator on the back of Cordovan’s robot, and hit it with attacks, but the battle is currently at a standstill.  Meanwhile, Blake faced off against Adam and was about to lose until Yang showed up and her bike hit Adam in the face and fell into the river below.  Yang then faced off against Adam and the two are going to face him together finally in the coming episodes.  Also, we finally got an Adam face reveal!  Looking forward to the coming episodes and conclusion of volume six.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and RWBY.

Black Clover episode 66:



Spoiler



Not much happened here.  It was basically another recap episode with Yuno, Mimosa, and Klaus of the Golden Dawn magic knights reading over the times Asta and the others had encountered the Eye of The Midnight Sun.  At the very end it was revealed by the Wizard King that the terrorist group is about to attack again.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



RWBY volume six, chapter twelve:



Spoiler



So Ruby got back onto the edge of the forest and on land using Crescent Rose.  Oscar/Ozpin came up with a plan to have Ruby use Crescent Rose to explode the rockets on Cordovan’s giant robot’s arm in order to win the battle, but Cordovan caught on and fired at the plane with her laser cannon that Maria and Oscar/Ozpin were in instead.  Finally, Ruby did something insane and used her semblance to speed into the laser cannon of the giant robot and fire her Crescent Rose into the end of it, causing it to malfunction as Ruby sped out of the arm with her semblance and her aura depleted, leaving her in the hands of Qrow.  Meanwhile, Blake and Yang faced off against Adam near the waterfall.  Blake got hit hard and her aura depleted, but she climbed up the cliff while Yang fought Adam.  Adam kept dishing out energy-packed attacks until Yang finally caught his sword with her robot arm and used her semblance to punch him away from it and throw it into the river below.  Blake then got back up and hit Adam, and Blake, Yang, and Adam rushed to Blake’s weapon with Blake and Yang getting to it first in order to stab Adam twice and finish him off.  He then fell into the river below.  Finally, it was revealed at the end of the episode that a leviathan Grimm and other flying Grimm are attacking Argus while Cordovan’s robot is disabled for now.  Looking forward to the finale of volume six.



Also, stopped playing video games for now in order to start binging HunterxHunter and thus ending my anime-binging break.  My thoughts on the first eleven episodes.



Spoiler



So we met the four pivotal members in the first couple episodes, Gon, Kurapika, Mr. Leorio, and Killua, and found out about what motivated Kurapika to want to become a hunter, as well as learning about why Gon wants to be a hunter as well.  Later it was revealed the Mr. Leorio wants to become a hunter to gain lots of money in order to be a good doctor that doesn’t charge, because his childhood friend died of a disease that could be treated, but was costly, which I thought was really noble when Mr. Leorio explained it.  The first phase of the hunter exam was interesting, and Tonpa the rookie crusher is certainly someone to watch.  I think Hisoka is the most interesting character so far, however, and I found it to be interesting that he spared Gon and Mr. Leorio’s lives after having fought them.  The second phase of the hunter exam was alright, and the third phase of the hunter exam is where I’m at now.  Have to say, Killua’s ability to kill is terrifying.  These kids are crazy strong, smart, and talented.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

1999 or 2011 hunterxhunter?

haven't gotten to any of the series yet myself, but still curious


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the second episode of The Promised Neverland the other day and the story is starting to pull me in more. I felt like the pacing of this episode was better than the first and I started getting a better sense of some of the main characters so I could begin to care about their plight.


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> 1999 or 2011 hunterxhunter?
> 
> haven't gotten to any of the series yet myself, but still curious



2011 HunterxHunter.  I wasn’t even aware that there was a 1999 version.  Interesting...


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Currently up to Episode 16 of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind.


Spoiler: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind Episode 16 Spoilers



Well...that was an interesting chain of events. So, we can assume that Mista is still alive somehow despite getting 3 bullets fired into his head, because his Stand was still alive as well. And Bucciarati is still alive due to sheer luck, Pesci's carelessness and because plot. Plot is the same reason Mista didn't die there as well, probably. I do find it interesting that Pesci's Stand disappeared as soon as his neck was snapped and Bucciarati's Stand stopped working after his heart was split in two, yet Prosciutto's Stand was still up even as he was dying. Interesting to see where this will go next.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and season finale of RWBY.

Black Clover episode 67:



Spoiler



This was basically another filler episode as Asta and Noelle went on a double date with Kahono and Kiato from the Underwater Temple at the Magic Knights Star Festival.  There were goofy antics and stuff that happened, and at the end Asta confessed that he likes Noelle.  Just then Asta walked in on Captain Yami and Captain Jack the Ripper from the Preying Mantis Magic Knights as they were about to have a fight.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



RWBY volume six, chapter thirteen (season finale):



Spoiler



So Blake and Yang caught up with the group and everyone boarded the airship to try and find a way to take out the leviathan Grimm attacking the city.  Ruby tried to use her silver eyes to take out the Grimm, but remembered some bad memories as well as good memories and ran out of time as the leviathan Grimm was about to eat her as she was standing on the summoned wasp queen that Weiss summoned.  Ruby called out Jinn’s name just then and apologized for not having a question, but then was able to remember just the good memories since her arrival at Beacon Academy and as time unfroze she froze the leviathan Grimm where it stood.  It was about to break out, however, until Cordovan showed up in her giant robot, having ripped off the arm that was disabled by the group in the previous episode.  She took out her drill on the left arm and finished off the leviathan Grimm, then telling Ruby that she won’t report another missing ship since the group needs to get to Atlas with the Relic of Knowledge.  They managed to get there and found out that a giant blockade of airships is protecting the city.  Meanwhile, Cinder and Neo stole an airship and are going to use it to track down and try to kill Ruby.  Finally, post-credits we found out that Salem is planning on raising a massive Grimm army in order to get the job done herself while Mercury and Emerald watched in fear.  The season was overall pretty good.  Looking forward to the full soundtrack being released for volume six in a couple months and then volume seven in the fall.



Also managed to finish season one of HunterxHunter and thought it was pretty good.

HunterxHunter episodes 12-26:



Spoiler



So I thought the idea by Gon during the third phase to go into the long tunnel with weapons from the wall and then use the weapons to make a hole in the wall and sneak into the short tunnel in order to pass the third phase within the time limit was a genius idea.  Afterwards, the fourth phase was interesting with everyone drawing numbers in order to hunt others and trying to gather six points in order to pass.  I think the most pivotal moment of the first season was when Gon stealthily stole Hisoka’s ID tag, but then the guy stalking Gon paralyzed him with a dart, and then Hisoka caught up and killed the guy, commending Gon on his work and giving him the tag he stole back to Gon.  Gon got up though and said he didn’t want it because he didn’t want to earn it that way and also didn’t want to owe anyone anything.  This annoyed Hisoka and he punched Gon, knocking him out, telling him he will only try to take back his ID tag when Gon can punch him in the face like that.  Afterwards, Gon helped Mr. Leorio and Kurapika with the cave that Ponzu and the dead guy were in, because they were trapped due to the set trap by the dead guy’s snakes and couldn’t get out.  Gon bravely went to the dead guy sitting there and grabbed the poison antidote from his pockets while being bit by snakes, and then Mr. Leorio and Gon were cured of the snake bites’ poison.  Afterwards Gon holding his breath long enough for the sleeping gas to knock out the snakes and then carrying Ponzu, Mr. Leorio, and Kurapika to safety out of the cave was impressive.  The fifth and final phase was interesting, where the nine remaining applicants were pit against each other in battles where they had to make the other person surrender.  Gon did something really unique against Hanzo since he knew he couldn’t win and took all of Hanzo’s beatings towards him, but didn’t surrender even as he was threatened by Hanzo to get his legs cut off, with a brief moment showing everyone in shock (quite hilariously I might add).  Eventually Hanzo knew it was useless and surrendered, but even though he did Gon said they had to settle it fairly, which just annoyed Hanzo and he knocked Gon out.  When Gon woke up Satotz explained everything that he missed in the day that had passed, and how Killua had met his brother Gittarackur, who was really Illumi in disguise.  His brother told him he wasn’t allowed to make friends and threatened to kill Gon, and the shock that Killua went through caused him to later kill Badoro, the old man applicant, with cold eyes and become disqualified.  Gon, Mr. Leorio, and Kurapika passed the Hunter exam along with four others, however, and became official Hunters.  Afterwards Gon, Mr. Leorio, and Kurapika went to Kukuroo Mountain to go and rescue Killua, and after they did Mr. Leorio and Kurapika left the party to go accomplish their own missions.  The second season is focused on Heavens Arena, where Gon and Killua will be sharpening their skills so that Gon can rival Hisoka’s strength in the future.  Looking forward to binging the second season.



I’m also considering picking up and watching RoosterTeeth’s newest big product, Gen:Lock since it just premiered, but I don’t know how good it will be and I don’t really want to add another show to my list right now, so I think I’ll wait on this one.  If anyone happens to watch some episodes of it and likes it, let me know.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Decided to say screw it as well and picked up Mob Psycho 100. I'm currently watching through Season 1 now and I want to try to finish it within the next few days. 



Spoiler: MS100 first impressions



Current first impressions: I think it's got a neat premise, and I like both Reigen and Kageyama/Mob, especially Reigen. He seems like a funny character and I think it's interesting that he's pretending to be this super powerful psychic and yet he's a complete fraud. I'm already enjoying it overall, and considering it's another ONE series, I have high expectations. I'll happily watch more of this.



I'll also check out the RWBY Volume 6 finale tomorrow, since I dunno if I mentioned it, but I have been watching Volume 6. I'll edit my thoughts in here then, or make a new post about it if someone else posts in here between now and then, I dunno.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I quite like the look of Black Butler, but some clips are leading me to think it drifts a bit too far into the macabre for my liking. Rather hard to get ahold of anymore anyway.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I quite like the look of Black Butler, but some clips are leading me to think it drifts a bit too far into the macabre for my liking. Rather hard to get ahold of anymore anyway.



I thoroughly enjoyed Season 1, but it should have ended there. It kind of went off the rails after that in my opinion. It is on the dark and macabre side, so if you don't care for that, it may not be for you.


----------



## lowaltitude

Is anyone here participating in the anime watching challenge on myanimelist this year? It's my first time trying and so far I've watched many new and great anime I otherwise probably wouldn't have seen! To name a few I've finished withing the past week(s): Inuyashiki, Bakemono no Ko, Natsume Yuuijinchou, and Kujira no Kora wa Sajou ni Utau 
Compared to most other users on MAL, I haven't watched that many different anime in the first place, but I'm really enjoying this challenge so far!


----------



## Snowesque

*Reginald Fairfield*

Sort of feel that same way as well; the first season just felt better in general.
More sensible story and less fan service. (Nothing wrong with that of course, just isn't my cup of tea.)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Snowesque said:


> *Reginald Fairfield*
> 
> Sort of feel that same way as well; the first season just felt better in general.
> More sensible story and less fan service. (Nothing wrong with that of course, just isn't my cup of tea.)



What kind of fan service? I have seen the corset scene.


----------



## Snowesque

*Reginald Fairfield*


Spoiler:  



Just the usual yaoi undertones emphasized more in filler and other scenes.
I don't have a problem with it, it's just that I found myself waiting for direction at times.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Snowesque said:


> *Reginald Fairfield*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the usual yaoi undertones emphasized more in filler and other scenes.
> I don't have a problem with it, it's just that I found myself waiting for direction at times.





Spoiler:  



That is actually a selling point for me.


----------



## LadyDestani

Yes, I think Snowesque summed it up pretty well. The first season had a clear objective and I felt like that was accomplished. I actually thought the ending was perfect and couldn't figure out where they were going to take the story in season 2. I wish I had just stopped watching there because the story got unnecessarily convoluted and a lot of the characters just didn't have the same appeal.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

Decided to watch gen:LOCK after all and have to say I am enjoying it so far.  I also watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 68:



Spoiler



So another filler, yet funny episode as Captain Yami of the Black Bull Magic Knights and Captain Jack The Ripper of the Preying Mantis Magic Knights faced off at the Magic Knights Star Festival in a multitude of events including a cooking battle, a thumb wars battle, some other challenges, and then an actual battle far away from the city, in order to try and “settle the score” with each other, lmao.  Noelle just happened to be there the whole time and was wondering what was going on, as was Asta.  At the end the two captains were going to unleash their new, powerful spells against each other, but the Wizard King had to step in and use a spell to pause everyone in time, otherwise Yami and Jack would have destroyed each other, quite literally.  When they were unfrozen their pants came off and they laughed at each other, not wanting to fight anymore.  The end of the episode featured one of the woman Magic Knights squad captains sitting in a chair at the Festival, as Asta tried to recall if he knew her or not.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



gen:LOCK episodes 1-3:



Spoiler



So 50 years into the future in 2068, ace pilot and soldier Julian Chase was having dinner with his family and girlfriend, soldier Miranda Worth, when they got called into battle by the oppressive Union forces that were approaching.  A squadron of fighter pilots including Julian and Miranda went to meet the forces in New York and try to stop them, but Union was using new nanotechnology to battle.  Eventually it was just Julian, Miranda, and a couple other people left as Julian used an EST weapon to buy the people some time and crashed with his plane into the ground below.  Miranda and some of the others made it out safely.  In episode two, four years later, Julian is shown to still be alive, albeit barely, in a tank with only his body, head, and an arm left.  The resistance forces are in a bind trying to help refugees escape from a location being advanced on by Union forces when Julian shows up in a gundam-appearing robot and attacks the Union forces along with Yasamin in her gundam-appearing robot, and the resistance forces escape with the refugees.  The gundam-appearing robots are later revealed to be called Holons, and Dr. Weller is the mind behind the new technology gen:LOCK, which allows compatible people to upload their brain to the computer mindframe and control the Holons from a safe distance.  The way I think it’s best described is a combination of Ghost in the Shell and gundam-anime, where the soldiers are controlling gundams, but instead of being in them they control them with their mind from a safe distance.  The other selected gen:LOCK participants, Valentina, Sinclair, Cammie, and Kazu arrive, but Sinclair is revealed to be a spy and threatens everyone with nanotechnology in order to try and connect to gen:LOCK.  Unfortunately for him he isn’t compatible and thus dies in front of the group.  The third episode, which came out today, reveals Julian Chase and Yasamin watching Cammie, Valentina, and Kazu connect to gen:LOCK for the first time and work on training and getting used to their new Holons.  The pacing for the show so far is a bit slow, but it’s understandable as the concepts and everything has to be explained first before the action so that the show makes sense.  It’s a really unique take on gundam anime in general and I’m looking forward to the coming episodes.  Also, the opening for the first season is great and I’m pretty sure I’ve listened to it at least 20 times by now, lmao.



I’m also planning on binging the second season of HunterxHunter, but I haven’t gotten around to it yet.  Once I finish it I’ll post my thoughts about it here.


----------



## Snowesque

This thread honestly reminded me to watch Book of Atlantis since I kept forgetting.
It was an enjoyable watch. There was a fair bit of CG and then out of no where came a scene that was fantastically drawn. A pretty good time overall.


----------



## moonbyu

Has anyone watched Boku No Hero Academia? If so, is it any good? I've never watched it. My friend keeps talking about it, and it's making me curious.


----------



## Bcat

Puriin said:


> Has anyone watched Boku No Hero Academia? If so, is it any good? I've never watched it. My friend keeps talking about it, and it's making me curious.



It’s a good show and definitely worth a watch! 
But it’s the current anime craze right now so it is a little over-hyped.


----------



## Midoriya

Puriin said:


> Has anyone watched Boku No Hero Academia? If so, is it any good? I've never watched it. My friend keeps talking about it, and it's making me curious.



Yep, I’ve watched all three seasons of it and my thoughts about it and stuff can be found earlier in this thread.  I’m pretty sure they’re still on break though before season four comes out, but when it does, I’ll be picking it up again.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Finished RWBY Volume 6.



Spoiler: RWBY Volume 6 thoughts (spoilers, obviously)



I actually quite enjoyed it. It was probably the best volume we've gotten since 3. A lot of eventful stuff happened, like the reveal of Ospin's and Salem's true identities, Neo's return, Cinder surviving (although that much was kind of predictable), Adam's death at the end, the giant Grimm attack at the end, etc. Although I got some gripes. The major one being that we're 6 Volumes through, the pacing has barely improved and the series is still trying to be like a serious anime instead of what it was at the beginning, and there's only 12 or 13 episodes a Volume, and the average episode is about 15 or so minutes long. Please, Rooster Teeth, make longer episodes and make more episodes per Volume. You've got a far bigger budget for this than when you started, and I'm sure it wouldn't be an impossible task. Still a step up regardless.



Also finished Season 1 of Mob Psycho 100, and I plan to watch the first few episodes of Season 2 tomorrow.


Spoiler: MS100



Again, I really enjoy this anime. Master Dimple's and Teru's fights at the beginning were both great, those are both characters I really didn't expect to like as much as I do. Teru's development is great, he goes from being super self absorbed and thinking he's better than he is, then his fight with Mob makes him see the reality of it all. I also really like Ritsu as a character and his development as well. Finally, the final arc of the season is fantastic and I really enjoyed it. Also, Reigen is best boi. Overall, pretty great show and I'll be excited to start Season 2.





Puriin said:


> Has anyone watched Boku No Hero Academia? If so, is it any good? I've never watched it. My friend keeps talking about it, and it's making me curious.


MHA is a great show, I absolutely recommend it. One of the best shounen anime of the past few years, easily.


----------



## LadyDestani

Puriin said:


> Has anyone watched Boku No Hero Academia? If so, is it any good? I've never watched it. My friend keeps talking about it, and it's making me curious.



I've watched all of it that's available so far.  It's a fun anime and definitely worth the watch.  I really enjoy some of the characters and seeing all of the different powers that they come up with.  So, if you're interested, I would say give it a chance.


----------



## lowaltitude

Puriin said:


> Has anyone watched Boku No Hero Academia? If so, is it any good? I've never watched it. My friend keeps talking about it, and it's making me curious.



I started watching it bc so many people were talking about it as well, but it hasn't really disappointed me so far! The pacing in season one feels a little awkward, but the story is so good that you either get used to it or it just doesn't matter at all. If you like the idea of BNHA then go for it!! There's plenty of content to consume!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Caught up with Mob Psycho 100 Season 2.



Spoiler: MS100 S2



This season is so freaking good! Absolutely loved the latest episode, it really seemed like a movie almost! The fight to exorcise Keiji and save Minori was perhaps the best fight from this whole show so far. It even beats Shigeyo's fight with Teru, imo. And I'm loving that Shigeyo's getting more development it seems, I'm excited to see where they'll go with his growth and I'm excited to see where this show will go next.



I wanted to start watching Steins;Gate next, but I've got a few anime that I've been meaning to finish that I should probably finish first. I know I need to finish SSSS.Gridman, so I think I'll do that first.


----------



## Lady Timpani

NoUsernameHere said:


> Finished RWBY Volume 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RWBY Volume 6 thoughts (spoilers, obviously)
> 
> 
> 
> I actually quite enjoyed it. It was probably the best volume we've gotten since 3. A lot of eventful stuff happened, like the reveal of Ospin's and Salem's true identities, Neo's return, Cinder surviving (although that much was kind of predictable), Adam's death at the end, the giant Grimm attack at the end, etc. Although I got some gripes. The major one being that we're 6 Volumes through, the pacing has barely improved and the series is still trying to be like a serious anime instead of what it was at the beginning, and there's only 12 or 13 episodes a Volume, and the average episode is about 15 or so minutes long. Please, Rooster Teeth, make longer episodes and make more episodes per Volume. You've got a far bigger budget for this than when you started, and I'm sure it wouldn't be an impossible task. Still a step up regardless.



A lot of the reasons you cited are why I wound up dropping RWBY. I watched the first episode of V5 and just realized I couldn?t do it anymore. It really hadn?t felt the same to me since Monty passed, and I don?t know if that?s just because the show was moving in a new direction regardless or if it?s more something he brought to it.

I?m not watching anything right now but I?m thinking about rewatching either Utena or Gurren Lagann at some point.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Is this an example of what people call a yandere?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Lady Timpani said:


> A lot of the reasons you cited are why I wound up dropping RWBY. I watched the first episode of V5 and just realized I couldn’t do it anymore. It really hadn’t felt the same to me since Monty passed, and I don’t know if that’s just because the show was moving in a new direction regardless or if it’s more something he brought to it.



Yeah, that's fair. I thought what they were trying to do after Volume 3 was a great idea and I was really excited to see where it could go, but to put something into perspective, it took two full Volumes for Team RWBY to reunite. And we have to wait several months just to see what happens next after the season ends. So basically, the cycle is that we get around 12 (not always 12 but that seems to be the average) episodes in a series with bad pacing, and then we have to wait months for another set of episodes. It's dumb. RT, pls fix.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Did the 8 episode Fairy Tail ova not get a dvd release?


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> Yeah, that's fair. I thought what they were trying to do after Volume 3 was a great idea and I was really excited to see where it could go, but to put something into perspective, it took two full Volumes for Team RWBY to reunite. And we have to wait several months just to see what happens next after the season ends. So basically, the cycle is that we get around 12 (not always 12 but that seems to be the average) episodes in a series with bad pacing, and then we have to wait months for another set of episodes. It's dumb. RT, pls fix.



Yeah, as much as I love watching RWBY, I can agree that the pacing is bad and a lot of episodes are way too short nowadays.  Even in volume six we have episodes that need to be longer, and they SHOULD have the budget to do so, so there’s no excuse for that.  RT, please indeed fix these things.

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and gen:LOCK.

Black Clover episode 69:



Spoiler



This was basically another filler episode and a reversal of the previous episode, where in this one Charlotte Roselei, Captain of the Blue Rose Magic Knights faced off against Vanessa Enoteca of the Black Bull Magic Knights in a series of challenges including a cosplay contest, a beer drinking contest, and more.  Every contest ended up in a draw, and at the end of the episode we find out that there’s two new Magic Knight Captains for the Purple Orcas and Crimson Lions.  Now each squad’s achievements and amount of stars for the year is about to be revealed.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



gen:LOCK episode 4:



Spoiler



So the team began training more and more and got used to their Holons, and also received modifications on them.  Chase, Cammie, Valentina, Kazu, and Yasamin then took some time off from training to play video games and try to do some team bonding in a virtual reality game hub known as Ether.  Unfortunately, the game was shut down because Union was attacking an Ether base which was uncharacteristic of them since they are described as usually just attacking the territory next to them and advancing that way.  The resistance and gen:LOCK team 1 deployed and took care of the Union forces, but there wasn’t very many Union forces to deal with.  Just then a sinister-looking robot attacked Cammie out of the blue and ripped off her Holon’s head.  It was about to finish destroying her Holon and kill her before Chase swooped in with a drop kick and the rest of the team came to the rescue in their Holons as well.  Eventually, while Kazu, Chase, and Yasamin were trying to fight the four-armed, one-eyed thing Valentina was able to send out a charged sniper shot from a building nearby and deactivate the things’ nanotechnology forcefield.  It retreated and the rest of the Union forces left as well, while Chase and the others helped Cammie’s Holon into an airship for repairs, completing the mission.  Just guessing here, but me thinks Union stole the data for gen:LOCK somehow and created a Holon of their own, which is what that thing was.  No way to know for sure yet though.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



Still haven’t gotten around to binging the second season of HunterxHunter yet, but now that my internet is fast again I’ll be able to and post my thoughts later on here once finished with it.


----------



## KnoxUK

Is there any Gundam fans here? I don’t know which gundam series to watch next. I’ve seen the classic one in the 80’s a bit of zeta, war in pocket and thunderbolt and a few others. Is gundam unicorn any good?


----------



## Midoriya

KnoxUK said:


> Is there any Gundam fans here? I don’t know which gundam series to watch next. I’ve seen the classic one in the 80’s a bit of zeta, war in pocket and thunderbolt and a few others. Is gundam unicorn any good?



If you haven’t seen Gurren Lagann or gen:LOCK yet, I would recommend watching those.  Those are the only two I’ve watched, so I can’t say anything abut unicorn or others, but yeah.  Gurren Lagann is really, really good and gen:LOCK just premiered a couple weeks ago and has the potential to be good I’d say.


----------



## KnoxUK

xRileyx said:


> If you haven’t seen Gurren Lagann or gen:LOCK yet, I would recommend watching those.  Those are the only two I’ve watched, so I can’t say anything abut unicorn or others, but yeah.  Gurren Lagann is really, really good and gen:LOCK just premiered a couple weeks ago and has the potential to be good I’d say.



Ah thank you for the suggestions. I’d probly give gen:Lock a go. (My sister kinda ruined Gurren Lagann with a huge story spoiler ages ago)

If you like big mech fighting like me then I’d really reccomend Broken blade. I would reccomend others but my anime list account decided to delete itself a while back. I can’t recall their weird Japanese names 
.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

KnoxUK said:


> Is there any Gundam fans here? I don’t know which gundam series to watch next. I’ve seen the classic one in the 80’s a bit of zeta, war in pocket and thunderbolt and a few others. Is gundam unicorn any good?



I've seen the old G Gundam. I liked it.


----------



## Midoriya

KnoxUK said:


> Ah thank you for the suggestions. I’d probly give gen:Lock a go. (My sister kinda ruined Gurren Lagann with a huge story spoiler ages ago)
> 
> If you like big mech fighting like me then I’d really reccomend Broken blade. I would reccomend others but my anime list account decided to delete itself a while back. I can’t recall their weird Japanese names
> .



You’re welcome.  And thank you for that suggestion.  I’ll add Broken Blade to my list of anime to watch.


----------



## KnoxUK

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've seen the old G Gundam. I liked it.



You know things get real when they use words like super napalm and space immigrants in the same statement 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> You’re welcome.  And thank you for that suggestion.  I’ll add Broken Blade to my list of anime to watch.




I just rembered another one. The Guyver. It’s about a organic mech/school kid who is hunted down by the illuminati, who are literal monsters covering up conspiracy theories about them.

The 2006 HD Movie is the best (mostly) Like when they say HD it looks amazing! Biobosted armour is what it called I think.


----------



## Midoriya

KnoxUK said:


> I just rembered another one. The Guyver. It’s about a organic mech/school kid who is hunted down by the illuminati, who are literal monsters covering up conspiracy theories about them.
> 
> The 2006 HD Movie is the best (mostly) Like when they say HD it looks amazing! Biobosted armour is what it called I think.



Alright, thanks for those as well.  They’ll be next on my list to watch after HunterxHunter along with Broken Blade.


----------



## Cure Whip

Does anyone have any suggestions for a person who's never really been super into Shonen? I've only seen Naruto completely, and I can't get into One Piece. I typically just watch Magical Girl series and Slice of Life's. Action is cool, but I'd rather focus on a series that emphasizes the importance of strong bonds without being too cliche, lol.

It's a bit ironic, since... you know, I like magical girls.


----------



## dizzy bone

Cure Whip said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a person who's never really been super into Shonen? I've only seen Naruto completely, and I can't get into One Piece. I typically just watch Magical Girl series and Slice of Life's. Action is cool, but I'd rather focus on a series that emphasizes the importance of strong bonds without being too cliche, lol.
> 
> It's a bit ironic, since... you know, I like magical girls.



full metal alchemist brotherhood!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Cure Whip said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a person who's never really been super into Shonen? I've only seen Naruto completely, and I can't get into One Piece. I typically just watch Magical Girl series and Slice of Life's. Action is cool, but I'd rather focus on a series that emphasizes the importance of strong bonds without being too cliche, lol.
> 
> It's a bit ironic, since... you know, I like magical girls.



Food Wars is a battle Shonen with an odd theme. A classic that comes to mind is Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## lowaltitude

So, in my deciding to participate in the 2019 Anime Watching Challenge over on MAL, I've been able to motivate myself to watch a lot more anime than I usually do! The past month I've found some very enjoyable (and less enjoyable) shows, so I thought it'd be nice to write about them somewhere:

*Favorites:*


Spoiler: Inuyashiki



I absolutely loved the entire idea behind this! The moral ambiguity, battle of two takes on what it means to be human. I love shows like this! Death Note and Parasyte are two of my all-time favorite anime, so it's no surprise that Inuyashiki would join them. A great concept, and a great execution. The perfect amount of episodes to tell the story, and leave you with enough questions to keep your mind occupied. 9/10





Spoiler: Shiki



It's a bit of an older one, and it's pacing and art direction may leave something to desire, but it's one hell of a good vampire story if you're into that! I've yet to find a really good vampire anime, and I was pleasantly surprised by the direction Shiki went. It's not too blunt, and not too vague. All the characters have clear personalities and the way they act corresponds with how they've developed. I've yet to see the OVA's and specials, but I definitely will be! Time well spent.





Spoiler: Bakemono no Ko



I have never seen an anime movie before (excluding dubbed Pok?mon movies), and this one really was a sight to behold! Beautiful art, beautiful story. Just the right mix of realism and fantastical elements to let yourself be immersed in the world and story. I highly recommend this to anybody who's on the fence of watching it. If I knew about this movie sooner, I definitely would have watched it sooner. Great movie to watch with family members as well, I'm sure!





Spoiler: Assassination Classroom



Recommended to me by a good friend, and I don't know why I didn't watch it sooner tbh. It's right up my alley with it's weird, supernatural elements, and it's (albeit small) focus on character growth. I can wholeheartedly say that I actually learned quite a few things from this series. About myself, and about personal growth. A little wacky at some points, but definitely enjoyable, and very binge-able!! I'll definitely be watching the second season as well!



*Disliked:*



Spoiler: Ajin



Though I loved the premise, and the first 2/3 episodes a lot, the way the characters are so vague and the story that barely makes any sense have driven me to dislike Ajin. I love stories about humanity. About people who aren't 'human' anymore, and what it means to them and how they cope with it. Like Inuyashiki, I thought that I was going to absolutely love Ajin, but it leaves a lot to be desired. I do think I'll be watching the second season, I hope it gets better because I see a lot of potential in this kind of story!





Spoiler: Natsume Yuujinchou



While I initially loved the crap out of this one, the longer it drags on the more it feels like a chore to watch. Which really is sad, because I loved the calm tone and soft art-style of this series! Plot points repeat themselves, and knowing that this anime continues on for 5 more seasons doesn't give me a lot of hope for watching the entire thing in the near future.





Spoiler: Mononoke



Certainly the most unique anime out of the entire list of things I've seen. The art style looks both alluring and revolting to me, which I've never really experienced before. It was a chore to get through, and definitely the anime that took me the longest to complete. And interesting premise, for sure, but I'm afraid it's just not up my alley.



There's still many, many more shows for me to watch, and I'm looking forward to all the new favorites I'll (hopefully) find!!


----------



## gobby

I really liked mononoke, but I can see why you'd be put off by it!

And Cure whip, I really recommend you watch samurai champloo! It's an awesome anime with a great story, style and characters!


----------



## Milleram

I just finished watching Boogiepop Phantom (the old one, not the one that's currently airing). The first few episodes didn't really catch my interest, but by the middle, the storytelling had really improved, and things really started coming together. Not one of my absolute faves, but I ended up enjoying it more than I initially thought I would. I'll probably watch the new one at some point.


----------



## lowaltitude

gobby said:


> I really liked mononoke, but I can see why you'd be put off by it!
> 
> And Cure whip, I really recommend you watch samurai champloo! It's an awesome anime with a great story, style and characters!



Ah rad! I'll be sure to check it out asap  Thank you!!


----------



## Chris

I've been re-watching _Ouran High School Host Club _the past few nights. I forgot just how funny it is.


----------



## gobby

lowaltitude said:


> Ah rad! I'll be sure to check it out asap  Thank you!!



awesome! let me know what you think of it when you watch it!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Watched the latest episode of Mob Psycho 100 II and I'm currently caught up with JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind.



Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100 II Episode 6



That was a really interesting episode. Again, I'm loving Shigeo's growth. This is probably the first time we've seen him say no to Reigen and even not want to talk to him in general. He decides to stop working for Reigen for a little bit after Reigen insulted him, and he decided to put more work into his social life and school. Meanwhile, Reigen fell into a bit of a depression, but he was able to get out of it pretty quickly and realized what he wanted to do. He even became a local celebrity. Looking forward to seeing where this goes next.





Spoiler: JJBA Golden Wind Episodes 17 and 18



The fight against Baby Face was probably the shortest fight so far in Golden Wind, yet it was one of the most interesting to me, just because of how powerful Baby Face is as a stand despite being a stand where the user and the stand can both be far away from each other. I'm also starting to like Giorno as a protagonist a little more, although I still prefer the other protagonists we've seen up to this point, even Jonathan who was kinda boring. Anyway, the fight against Ghiaccio and his Stand is another interesting fight. Ghiaccio's Stand is able to create freezing temperatures where no sustainable life can be created, and he's able to freeze himself inside a block of ice in order to block any attacks from the outside, but despite this, Giorno and Mista figured out that by firing a bullet into Ghiaccio's block of ice, Giorno can use Golden Experience on the bullets beforehand, and when the bullets are being fired out of Mista's pistol, the bullets have enough heat to sustain life, so they fire the bullets into the block of ice that Ghiaccio's inside and create roots that are big enough to knock Ghiaccio off the car that Giorno and Mista are riding in. The freezing temperatures stop, but Ghiaccio's able to turn the ice block he was in to a suit with skates. As they see that Ghiaccio's able to get back up and skate towards the car, Sex Pistols suddenly place the bullets beneath Ghiaccio's skates, causing him to trip. But Ghiaccio's able to freeze the gas leaking from the car and uses it as a makeshift rope to grab onto the car. Giorno attempts to fight Ghiaccio with Golden Experience's fists, but is only able to merely crack Ghiaccio's suit. Desperately, Giorno then drives the car off the bridge into the sea. Interesting fight so far for sure, and I'm excited to see what comes next.



I know I said I was gonna watch SSSS.Gridman more, but I was pretty busy last week and haven't had much time to watch anime since I last posted here. I've just been busy with school in general, but I should try to watch and finish Gridman by the end of this week.


----------



## gobby

NoUsernameHere said:


> Watched the latest episode of Mob Psycho 100 II



I'm waiting for the dub to come out to watch with my sister^^ I love mob so much lol hes such a goof


----------



## Bread Kennedys

gobby said:


> I'm waiting for the dub to come out to watch with my sister^^ I love mob so much lol hes such a goof



I would've waited for the dub of the second season, as I tend to prefer dubs and I think the first season has an excellent one, but I wanted to stay up to date with the anime. However, I will eventually go back and watch the dub when all the episodes of the dub release. Also, yeah, Mob's great. He's even better in the 2nd season, so you'll probably like it a lot.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Bump.

Watched JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind Episode 19 and I'm currently halfway through SSSS.Gridman.



Spoiler: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind Episode 19



Well, that fight was something else. Ghiaccio used the sea to his advantage and used the cold air to his advantage as well. But by the power of JoJo asspulls, Giorno and Mista defeated Ghiaccio and his stand, but not without Mista almost dying again. He got filled with 18 or 19 bullets but still somehow lived. Because logic. And it looks like this arc is coming to a close. Overall, great arc, and I like Giorno a lot more now.





Spoiler: SSSS.Gridman Episodes 1-6



Short thoughts so far, one: very unique for a mecha anime from the past decade or so (not that there have been many notable ones, and Studio Trigger's ventures into mecha have sort of stood out as many people at Trigger are former Gainax employees), two: the main character is kinda boring, but not like I expected anything different, and three: Rikka has best thighs. Other than that, it's just a mecha anime with kaijus featuring high/middle schoolers and thighs. Not much else to say here.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and gen:LOCK.

Black Clover episode 70:



Spoiler



The Magic Knights Star Festival reached its conclusion as the Wizard King revealed the rankings for stars for the year, with the Black Bulls shockingly (although not quite shockingly if you watched the show) taking second place behind the Golden Dawn Magic Knights.  Yuno and Asta were revealed to have received the most stars for the year in first and second for having helped people so much.  They then put on a display of magic and anti-magic to show the people after the Wizard King had revealed that they’re peasants and rookies, and the people cheered them on.  Finally, the king made an appearance and revealed that a new squad, the Royal Knights, would make its debut after the current Magic Knights participate in an event to decide who will be picked for the squad.  Parts of the episode were really hilarious too, like when Asta started talking about how the king wasn’t all that special or did anything for the Clover Kingdom out loud, and Yuno kind of just followed up with saying, “Wait, Asta.  You shouldn’t tell the truth.”  To which Asta responded, “Wait, that’s true?!?”  The looks on Asta and Yuno’s faces as they were talking were priceless as well.  The two new Magic Knight squad captains are revealed, and at the end of the episode we find out that the Crimson Lion Kings Magic Knight captain is belittling her squad members for the squad having placed fifth in the rankings, with Asta and Yuno stumbling in on the rage-filled captain.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



gen:LOCK episode five:



Spoiler



Cammie tried to cope with having had to deal with the Union mecha by modifying her settings in her Holon, but it caused her to freak out.  gen:LOCK 1 ended up receiving enhancements to their Holons and were sent on a new mission, an offensive one, to attack a place where Union was taking scientist prisoners.  The vanguard, or resistance, and gen:LOCK carried the mission out well, but the Union mecha showed up again and gen:LOCK had to battle against it hard in order for it to retreat on a Union airship.  Oh, Chase’s Holon also has the ability to fly now too.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



I didn’t get through all of season two of HunterxHunter yet, but I decided I might as well post my thoughts/a recap about what happened in the episodes I watched here now.

HunterxHunter episodes 27-30:



Spoiler



So Gon and Killua arrived at Heavens Arena and made their way up the floors by battling and knocking out opponents.  They eventually met Wing and Zushi, where Zushi is a martial arts student who was being trained by Wing.  When Gon and Killua tried to go across the floor on floor 200 to register for the next matches, Hisoka made an entrance and stopped them by using Nen.  Gon and Killua went back with Wing to learn about Ten, Ren, Nen, and Hatsu, and their micropyles were opened so that their auras could be released and they could use Ten to defend against Hisoka’s Nen.  They registered for their matches and Gon faced a Nen user by the name of Gido, who used Nen to control spinning tops that would attack anything in their path and each one hurts like a hammer.  Gon had nine points scored against him by Gido, but eventually figured out how to dodge the spinning tops by releasing his aura and using another principle, one that he learned when he was trying to conceal himself and steal Hisoka’s ID tag back in the Hunter Exam.  Eventually, Gon made a wrong move in mid-air and got hurt badly by the spinning tops, now having to stay out of matches for two months.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Finished SSSS.Gridman and watched the latest episode of Mob Psycho 100 II.



Spoiler: SSSS.Gridman



I will admit, as meh as that ending was, it did give me feels afterwards. It wasn't a bad ending, I guess, but it was a very expected and just okay ending, imo. That being said, this is still a great series and it's worth checking out. The animation is probably this show's best high point, though. It absolutely nails the animation, this whole show looks stellar. Even though this show uses CGI, it's honestly not that big of a deal. The Kaijus and Gridman/Gridknight look fine. Speaking of Kaijus, Akane is a great antagonist and that's another high point of this show. I initially thought "oh look crazy waifubait" but there's more to her character than she's a crazy waifu. She is crazy and many people have her as their waifu, but I think the fact that she's basically a god is interesting, especially in this case because unlike other anime antagonists who may lust for godlike powers or possess godlike powers (well, in theory, Akane is no stronger than a normal human being, without her creation and destruction Kaijus she's nothing, which makes her even more interesting), she's not necessarily evil for the sake of being evil. She's just insane, kind of childish, and she's being taken advantage of. Not saying I agree with her acts or sympathize with her, but I can understand why she does what she does. Easily one of the best antagonists of Fall 2018's anime season, imo. Wow, most of this was me gushing about Akane, wasn't it? Well, the other main characters are all pretty great too. Okay, maybe not Yuta, he's kinda boring. He's not bad though. I like Utsumi a lot even if his character isn't particularly complex or anything as well. Also, again, Rikka is wonderful. So are her thighs. Best thighs of 2018. On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being appalling, 5 being average, 10 being an absolute masterpiece, I give Rikka's thighs an 11. As for this show itself, I give it a 7. I recommend at least giving it a shot if you're into mecha shows or monster of the week kind of shows or even just action shows in general. It's pretty great, I enjoyed it a lot.





Spoiler: MS100 II Episode 7



Reigen got exposed as a fraud on live TV, and now all of Japan hates him. There even has to be a press conference for Reigen to explain himself. His entire career is about to be flushed down the toilet, so it's fitting that Mob comes to his rescue once again. And with that, they are back together once again. Not much to say, aside from it was a pretty good episode.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally started watching Clannad After Story. It's been a while since I finished Clannad and I kept letting other priorities get in the way. But now I'm finally ready to finish the story.


----------



## Midoriya

Bump.

Watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and gen:LOCK.

Black Clover episode 71:



Spoiler



The new captain of the Crimson Lion Magic Knights, Mereoleona Vermillion, scolded the Crimson Lion Magic Knights for placing fifth in the rankings for the year.  Asta and Yuno just happened to stumble upon the scolding and Asta and Yuno were captured with them.  Meanwhile, Yami and the other Magic Knight captains were at a private party and Yami was laughing at the other captains for their squads having placed below the Black Bulls.  Mereoleona showed up and Yami, Charlotte, Sol, and Noelle were captured as well.  Everyone was taken to a strong magic region, the Ultime-Volcano, in order to do some training by trying to make it to the summit of the volcano where a hot spring awaits.  A concept was introduced in this episode, which is mana skin, where a Magic Knight uses their magic and releases it in order to protect themselves.  Everyone went on ahead climbing the summit while Asta is currently stuck at the bottom because he doesn’t have any mana.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



gen:LOCK episode six:



Spoiler



It was revealed by Dr. Weller that when Chase was recovered from the plane crash in New York, they made two copies of his electronic brain.  The Union had captured Chase while in his new Holon with gen:LOCK and turned that Holon into the Union Holon that has been attacking the group.  Chase was understandably upset with the doctor for not having told this information sooner.  Just then Union forces attacked the resistance’s base and the vanguard and gen:LOCK 1 were deployed.  A giant Union robot plus smaller forces and the Union Holon were all there, and Chase fought against the Union Holon while the vanguard and Cammie, Valentina, Kazu, and Yasamin fought the smaller forces in their Holons.  Eventually Union infiltrated the base and Cammie, Valentina, Kazu, and Yasamin had to return to their bodies from their Holons because Union was headed their way.  Dr. Weller bought them some time by setting off an explosion as they escaped.  Meanwhile, Chase deflected a missile headed at the general’s place atop the base.  The giant Union robot was destroyed, but it released nanotechnology after it fell, causing the resistance and the base to be swallowed up in darkness as Chase, Cammie, Valentina, Kazu, and Yasamin escaped in an airship.  Chase was still in his Holon at the end of the episode acting as cover fire for the group, and his body in the tank is in the airship with the rest of the group.  Now I’m just wondering where they go with this from here, as I wasn’t expecting the resistance to take heavy losses like this.  I wonder where the gen:LOCK 1 team will head now?  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



Haven’t been able to binge anymore of HunterxHunter, but I’ll get to it when I can.


----------



## Snowesque

Finished Monster and Diebuster recently; both were quite interesting watches.

Diebuster is not my favorite in terms of Mech anime but is quite good overall.

Monster I have been meaning to watch for ages and was a enjoyable watch.
I am not too big a fan of watching longer things but it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Watched the latest episodes of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind and Mob Psycho 100 II. 



Spoiler: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind



HOLY HELL, WHAT AN EPISODE. From the start, I knew something felt off. So, the gang is traveling to their destination, and they arrive. They've made it to the end of their mission, so Bucciratti and Trish walk into the tower together. Trish wonders what's going to happen to her next, when Bucciarati comforts her and they even hold hands going up the elevator (lewd). Suddenly, the boss's plans have been revealed right in front of Bucciarati - the boss planned to kill Trish. Bucciaratti is furious about this, so he pursues the boss. However, he ends up getting Kakyoin'd in the process, but not before we find out what the boss's Stand is. Not to mention, we also learned more about Bucciarati's dark past and why he hates drugs and drug dealers. What an episode, man.





Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100 II



ANOTHER EPISODE THAT STARTS OUT PEACEFUL-FEELING, YOU WANT MORE NICE AND RELAXING MOB PSYCHO HUH, WELL ACTUALLY IT'S DARK AND DEPRESSING AS HELL NOW. I went in expecting more mostly peaceful adventures and misadventures in Shigeo's life, and we got that throughout most of the episode, Shigeo wanted to practice running so he could win the race and ask his crush out, right? Well, we get that, but we also get SHIGEO'S ENTIRE FAMILY BURNING TO DEATH. Not that I'm complaining, not at all. I'm not mad, this is just...tugging at the heart strings is all.


----------



## lowaltitude

About a month and 50 anime later (including specials and OVAs, don't worry!!) I'm back with some more of my favorite shows that I'd like to share 
I've been recovering from a pretty big surgery so I've had plenty of time to watch anime to my heart's content. But from all the shows I?ve watched, my favorites have got to be:



Spoiler: spoiler bc it?s 7 god dang shows



*Kekkai Sensen*: Loved it so much I already watched it twice! Absolutely absurd, great soundtrack, loveable characters, 10/10 setting. Highly recommend if you like anime that doesn?t take itself too seriously, yet still want to watch something with a bigger plot.

*Gin no Saji*: Just finished it today and?? I?m in love! It?s so unique! It manages to tell it?s story so well that I was smiling all the way through. Again, a superb soundtrack, great story, with a unique cast of characters that I adore to bits.

*Boku Dake ga Inai Machi*: Managed to make me nostalgic for times that I didn?t even exist in. The best mystery story I?ve ever had the pleasure of experiencing.

*Darker than Black*: One hell of a solid super power anime. The smaller arcs flow so well together that I binged this show entirely in less than 2 days. It stands out in its genre and I can?t believe I hadn?t watched it before, tbh.

*Kiznaiver*: A really solid Original anime!! It has a unique concept, a unique cast of characters, and a very unique, pleasing art style!! Characters that I got attached to very quickly. A nice watch if you don?t really know what to watch next.

*Gakkougurashi!*: I?m not going to spoil anything. Don?t read any descriptions. Don?t look at any of the tags, don?t read any reviews. Just watch the first episode until the end.

*Noragami*: Lastly, apparently a very popular anime that I hadn?t heard of before. It?s really solid, with a great plot, characters, and a developed world. Nice and short, bingeable, and very enjoyable!




Noteworthy letdowns:



Spoiler: spoiler bc i dont wanna hurt anyones feelings hhhh



*Mob Psycho 100*: Honestly really disappointed by this one :/ It?s been hyped up so much that I really expected better from MP100. I was told about the great art style, mental battles, and interesting psychology, but couldn?t find any of it at any point throughout the series. Perhaps a bit of a culture shock, but it didn?t get any better with time, rip.

*Mahoutsukai no Yome*: Also one I?d been told I?d absolutely LOVE, but which just didn?t grip me or my attention. I ended up playing ACNL with this one on for some background noise. Some visuals were nice but the story, characters, and voice actors just. Didn?t do it for me.

*Owari no Seraph*: Your most generic shounen anime. Ever. The plot made no sense, the animation was. Meh. The characters were unlikeable and the worldbuilding is pretty bad. Had a lot of promise in the first episode, but was overall just a big letdown.



I?ve still got many, many more shows to go (including Samurai Champloo, I haven?t forgotten!    ),  I?d love to hear yalls thoughts!!


----------



## gobby

Thoughts on darker than black season two? And that cliffhanger LOL


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover and the last episodes of the first season of gen:LOCK.

Black Clover episodes 72-73:



Spoiler



Asta learned how to enhance the anti-magic flowing through his body in order to put up a barrier around himself and fly to the top of the strong magic region.  There everyone soaked in the hot springs and Noelle learned a little bit more about her mother from Mereoleona.  In the most recent episode, Zora made his famous appearance at the Royal Knights Selection Test wearing a Purple Orcas Magic Knights? cloak and going by the guy?s name who had the cloak who Zora had previously beat up to infiltrate the Test.  The Test will feature a tournament pitting teams of three people against three people, where you have to destroy the opponent?s crystal the most in order to win.  Asta, Mimosa, and Zora were pit against three others as the tournament is about to begin.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



gen:LOCK episodes 7 and 8 (season one finale):



Spoiler



Things were kind of rough as the group kept having to fly away to avoid Union and couldn?t stay in one place for too long.  They learned that Chase being connected to his Holon was giving away their signal, so they had him disconnect from it and they flew to RTASA, a research organization in the middle of nowhere for help.  While there Chase, Cammie, Yasamin, Kazu, and Valentina all received upgrades to their Holons, and also learned that not EVERYONE had died in the Union attack on the anvil.  Yes, Dr. Weller is dead, but the others managed to survive by using a new technology that enabled them to stop the nanotechnology in its tracks.  The group is then deployed to Chicago to take on Union and try and stop Nemesis, the new Union Holon piloted by Chase?s original electronic brain.  Things are looking difficult in battle as Nemesis has new upgrades, but the group eventually uses a five-way mindshare in their Holons to attack at the same time.  With Nemesis pinned to the ground, Chase is able to let go of the past and stabs Nemesis, thereby winning the battle.  At the end of the first season the general of the Anvil asks the group if they want to fight with the vanguard again, but Chase politefully declines after the group discusses it and says they?ll help where they?re needed.  They then fly away and the credits roll.  Overall a good start to the series.  The series has its flaws, but overall I would say it?s a pretty good anime and even better than RWBY right now.  I give this one a solid 7/10.



And I?m sure this goes without saying, but I still haven?t gotten around to watching more of HunterxHunter yet.  Now that I have fast internet again, I?ll be able to finish the second season soon.


----------



## ESkill

I just binged Cells At Work and loved it.


----------



## Antonio

I'm not too into anime but I decided to watch the Bayonetta Anime Movie. It's basically like the game but anime. Still good though so give it a watch?


----------



## Soigne

I've started watching Seven Deadly Sins recently & I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## Milleram

gobby said:


> Thoughts on darker than black season two? And that cliffhanger LOL



It's been a while since I watched it, but I remember liking the first season better than the second. It made me so sad to see what had become of Hei at the beginning of season 2. Also, I thought the ending was kinda weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ESkill said:


> I just binged Cells At Work and loved it.



I loved Cells At Work! I thought it was hilarious. I have allergies, so I found the episode about allergies to be especially entertaining.


----------



## Bcat

ESkill said:


> I just binged Cells At Work and loved it.





Soigne said:


> I've started watching Seven Deadly Sins recently & I'm quite enjoying it.



I've been meaning to try both of these.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and finished the second season of HunterxHunter.

Black Clover episode 74:



Spoiler



Asta, Mimosa, and Zora under the disguise of Xerx Lugner took on the opposing three Magic Knights in the Royal Knights Selection Exam first round.  Zora immediately went to sleep and so it was up to Asta and Mimosa to try and protect the crystal from the opposing team’s mid-range attacks.  While running towards the opposing team’s crystal, Asta fell into a paralysis trap magic set by Zora.  The three opposing Magic Knights converged on Asta and Mimosa at the same time, ready to destroy their crystal and win, but a counter-trap magic spell set by Zora activated and sent all of their magic back at them.  Zora then destroyed the crystal, winning the first round for Asta’s team.  Asta was noticeably frustrated at Zora for there not being much teamwork in the battle, despite winning.  Up next is Magna Swing, Sol Marron, and Kirsch Vermillion’s team against another three Magic Knights in the first round of the tournament.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



HunterxHunter episodes 31-38:



Spoiler



Under Wing’s teachings along with Zushi, Gon and Killua learned Ten, Ren, Nen, and Zetsu, the four basic principles.  They then learned their Nen typings, with Gon’s being an Enhancer and Killua’s being a Manipulator.  Gon faced Hisoka in battle finally at Heavens Arena and despite landing a punch on him by throwing a floor piece at him and darting around it to land the hit, he lost the match 11-4 points.  Hisoka did finally take his ID tag back from Gon since Gon managed to punch him.  However, during the match Hisoka unleashed his true power as a Transmuter using his bubble gum skills to land a barrage of hard punches on Gon, defeating him and winning the match.  Gon and Killua returned to Whale Island, and Killua met Mito, the person who had raised Gon while he grew up.  They then found a box left for Mito and Gon, for Gon to open once he became a hunter.  Gon and Killua used Nen to open the box, and Gon’s hunter license to open the box inside the box.  Inside that were a tape recording, a ring, and a memory card for the game Greed Island.  Gon and Killua listened to the tape recording, which was of Gon’s dad, Ging’s voice telling Gon that he will have to look for him, and that he doesn’t want to be found by Gon for neglecting his parental duties, so it will be difficult.  Gon and Killua then found out more about the memory card for Greed Island, and headed on their way to Yorknew City to go to the silent auction, where rumors of discs of the game Greed Island being handed out at the auction surfaced.  Up next is the Phantom Troupe Arc, AKA season three, and I’m looking forward to binging it when I have time to do so.





Antonio said:


> I'm not too into anime but I decided to watch the Bayonetta Anime Movie. It's basically like the game but anime. Still good though so give it a watch?



I don’t know too much about Bayonetta, but if it’s a good anime movie to watch, then I’ll add it to my list of anime movies to watch alongside FullMetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos and My Hero Academia: A Tale of Two Heroes.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished Clannad After Story recently. Overall, it was a really good story, great characters, and I enjoyed it. But I had a few issues that I'll go into in the spoiler.



Spoiler: Spoiler



My first issue was minor, but I couldn't stand the fact that they made it like all the bad things that Tomoya's father had done should be forgiven so easily. I know they feel differently about family in Japan, but coming from a dysfunctional/abusive household myself, I don't agree that he should have been let off the hook so easily. Tomoya was a bad father at first too, but neglectful rather than violent and he realized his mistake and tried to make up for it, so I can more readily accept his willingness to change as a reason for forgiveness.

My bigger issue was with the final regular episode. They just nullified every emotion they made me feel, all the growth and character development, to give us a happy ending. It was obvious that something magical was going to happen all along, but I expected Nagisa's spirit to save Ushio or something along those lines. I didn't like that they rewound everything so nobody loses anyone. I've noticed that Key Animation does this a lot and I really hate it because their stories are great otherwise. I like the feels. Don't take them away.



I watched the first episode of Goblin Slayer today and was immediately hooked. It's brutal and dark and I can't wait to watch more of it.


----------



## gobby

ive been watching My Love Story!! and you guys its so ****ing cute


----------



## helenkeller

Don't judge but I really like sailor moon. My favorite episode is Usagi will teach you! How to lose weight. (Slim city)

I even have usagi on my name tag for work.


----------



## slatka

Can somebody recommend some good anime to me? it's been so long since i watched anything and i really want to get back into the habit of relaxing and watching anime ty


----------



## Midoriya

slatka said:


> Can somebody recommend some good anime to me? it's been so long since i watched anything and i really want to get back into the habit of relaxing and watching anime ty



If I may ask, what genres are you interested in?  It would help to know this so we can know what you’re interested and not interested in.


----------



## gobby

slatka said:


> Can somebody recommend some good anime to me? it's been so long since i watched anything and i really want to get back into the habit of relaxing and watching anime ty



What kind are you looking for


----------



## slatka

Hmm i'm quite open minded but i do tend to like these genres most 
- Slice of Life
- Adventure 
- Magic 
- Comedy 
- Fantasy
- Horror 
- Supernatural 
- Mystery 

and tend to dislike these genres.
- Romance 
- Drama 
- Sci fi
- Action 

Hopefully this helps haha!


----------



## Midoriya

slatka said:


> Hmm i'm quite open minded but i do tend to like these genres most
> - Slice of Life
> - Adventure
> - Magic
> - Comedy
> - Fantasy
> - Horror
> - Supernatural
> - Mystery
> 
> and tend to dislike these genres.
> - Romance
> - Drama
> - Sci fi
> - Action
> 
> Hopefully this helps haha!



Out of the genres you listed, and drawing only from the ones I’ve watched start to finish, here’s the ones I can recommend:

1. FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (has elements of supernatural, mystery, fantasy, comedy, and adventure.  Would definitely recommend this first if you haven’t seen it before).
2. Black Clover (has elements of magic, mystery, fantasy, comedy, and adventure.  I will warn you that there’s hints at romance, but nothing where any characters get together so far.  There’s also quite a bit of action, but I’ll leave it up to you to decide whether you like it or not).
3. RWBY (elements of adventure, fantasy, and a bit of magic.  Warning that there is quite a bit of action and some romance). 
4. My Hero Academia (elements of adventure.  Has a tiny bit of romance in it and a whole ton of action, which is why this is lower on the list).

Those are the only ones I can recommend pretty much.  I’ll leave it up to you to decide what you want to watch, and if you’re not interested in anything I recommended, I’m sure there’s others here who have watched more anime and can recommend something other than what I listed.


----------



## gobby

Here are a few that I've seen and recommend to you!

Slice of Life: Bunny Drop

Comedy: Jubei-chan: The Ninja Girl, Shin Chan, Watamote, Hyper Doll, Panty and Stocking, Magical Witch Punie-chan

Adventure: Samurai Champloo

Horror/Supernatural: Mononoke (not the movie!), Serial Experiment Lain, Mob Psycho, Mushishi, Erased

Comedy/Romance: Princess Jellyfish

Mystery: Case Closed, Death Note

Horror/Magic: Puella magi


----------



## slatka

Thank you both so much  

I'll definitely look into them all, I've heard good things about a couple that you both listed, i'll make sure to come back to this thread and give my opinions on a few of them.


----------



## gobby

Please do! (I highly recommend samurai champloo)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

slatka said:


> Hmm i'm quite open minded but i do tend to like these genres most
> - Slice of Life
> - Adventure
> - Magic
> - Comedy
> - Fantasy
> - Horror
> - Supernatural
> - Mystery
> 
> and tend to dislike these genres.
> - Romance
> - Drama
> - Sci fi
> - Action
> 
> Hopefully this helps haha!



You did bring up magic, mystery, supernatural. I did bring up Mononoke before. Not directly related to Ghibli's Princess Mononoke. A guy the refers to himself as the medicine seller, thwarts specific, spiritual evil. A couple eps happen to be on youtube still.


----------



## KeatAlex

Im rewatching Chobits rn, the cutest anime grrrrr.


----------



## slatka

Thanks for the recommendation i'm going to watch the first episode of Mononoke that you linked later today, from your description it sounds very interesting


----------



## DJStarstryker

LadyDestani said:


> I finished Clannad After Story recently. Overall, it was a really good story, great characters, and I enjoyed it.



I was pretty underwhelmed by Clannad when I watched it a year or so ago. People had hyped it up to be this great thing but... I dunno. Maybe it was because I find Nagisa to be the worst girl, and of course, she has to be the main girl character. She's not a terrible character or anything, I just find her incredibly boring.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm not really one for anime, but I have been trying out some shows recently and have started to like it. I've always preferred animated shows over live action shows throughout childhood and even now, so I thought why not try watch some anime?

I tried out a couple magical girl series, but ones with a darker twist to them than what I usually watch. I watched through Madoka Magica and Yuuki Yuuna is a Hero. I really liked Madoka Magica, my favourite episode was the one dedicated to Homura. It's one of those shows with twist after twist, and it just hooked me in and made me want to keep watching it. There's so much emotion and moments that just make you gagged. Some of the scenes were beautifully animated too. Yuuki Yuuna wasn't quite as dark, but definitely had some themes that make you think. It's much more comedic and light hearted, but still a very enjoyable anime.

I was browsing through some other animes to watch and came across the Fate series, and omg I'm hooked. I watched Fate Zero first, and absolutely loved the range of characters in there. I really have a soft spot for Kiritsugu, oml I just love him haha. Most of them had such good background and personality to them, with a few as an exception. I've also watched Fate Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works, and a little bit of Fate Stay Night. The series just ticks every single genre box; it has romance, action, magic, comedy, fantasy and more honestly. It's such a well constructed series with amazing characters. I keep meaning to watch more of the series but don't have a lot of time lately to watch anything.

If anyone has any magical girl series similar to what I mentioned I'd be interested in some recommendations for when I get around to watching more anime


----------



## greyCat44

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm not really one for anime, but I have been trying out some shows recently and have started to like it. I've always preferred animated shows over live action shows throughout childhood and even now, so I thought why not try watch some anime?
> 
> I tried out a couple magical girl series, but ones with a darker twist to them than what I usually watch. I watched through Madoka Magica and Yuuki Yuuna is a Hero. I really liked Madoka Magica, my favourite episode was the one dedicated to Homura. It's one of those shows with twist after twist, and it just hooked me in and made me want to keep watching it. There's so much emotion and moments that just make you gagged. Some of the scenes were beautifully animated too. Yuuki Yuuna wasn't quite as dark, but definitely had some themes that make you think. It's much more comedic and light hearted, but still a very enjoyable anime.
> 
> I was browsing through some other animes to watch and came across the Fate series, and omg I'm hooked. I watched Fate Zero first, and absolutely loved the range of characters in there. I really have a soft spot for Kiritsugu, oml I just love him haha. Most of them had such good background and personality to them, with a few as an exception. I've also watched Fate Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works, and a little bit of Fate Stay Night. The series just ticks every single genre box; it has romance, action, magic, comedy, fantasy and more honestly. It's such a well constructed series with amazing characters. I keep meaning to watch more of the series but don't have a lot of time lately to watch anything.
> 
> If anyone has any magical girl series similar to what I mentioned I'd be interested in some recommendations for when I get around to watching more anime



It's not really dark in the way Madoka Magica is but I think Princess Tutu is a really beautiful and kind of sad magical girl show! People tend to overlook it because the character does ballet and they think it's one of the cutesy kinds of magical girl shows, but actually it's about story characters coming to life and goes into whether they have free will or are just being controlled by their author. The ballet scenes are really touching (there's a lot of references to classic ballets like swan lake!) and the soundtrack and story are great in my opinion :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



gobby said:


> ive been watching My Love Story!! and you guys its so ****ing cute



IT IS! When I first watched it I was in a toxic relationship and was kind of bitter but when I rewatched it as part of a healthier relationship it just felt so great and accurate :O I feel like it's such a genuine love story and I just wanna support the characters aaa    ; w ;


----------



## LadyDestani

DJStarstryker said:


> I was pretty underwhelmed by Clannad when I watched it a year or so ago. People had hyped it up to be this great thing but... I dunno. Maybe it was because I find Nagisa to be the worst girl, and of course, she has to be the main girl character. She's not a terrible character or anything, I just find her incredibly boring.



I agree with you about Nagisa. She really didn't click for me, but I loved a lot of the other characters. I think Kotomi was my favorite, with Tomoyo and Kyou directly behind her. And I even liked Nagisa's parents more than her.

Like I said, I had some issues with the story and it wasn't the greatest anime out there, but I still enjoyed it.

*ali.di.magix*
If you're looking for dark magical girl anime, Magical Girl Raising Project is another good one. Another one I haven't watched but I'm curious about is Magical Girl Site.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I bought a couple anime a while ago for cheap and didn't end up giving them much of a chance. The ones I recall are Kiddy Grade and Wantaba Style. Should I dig these out again after I catch up a some others?


----------



## Zura

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Lady Timpani

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm not really one for anime, but I have been trying out some shows recently and have started to like it. I've always preferred animated shows over live action shows throughout childhood and even now, so I thought why not try watch some anime?
> 
> I tried out a couple magical girl series, but ones with a darker twist to them than what I usually watch. I watched through Madoka Magica and Yuuki Yuuna is a Hero. I really liked Madoka Magica, my favourite episode was the one dedicated to Homura. It's one of those shows with twist after twist, and it just hooked me in and made me want to keep watching it. There's so much emotion and moments that just make you gagged. Some of the scenes were beautifully animated too. Yuuki Yuuna wasn't quite as dark, but definitely had some themes that make you think. It's much more comedic and light hearted, but still a very enjoyable anime.
> 
> I was browsing through some other animes to watch and came across the Fate series, and omg I'm hooked. I watched Fate Zero first, and absolutely loved the range of characters in there. I really have a soft spot for Kiritsugu, oml I just love him haha. Most of them had such good background and personality to them, with a few as an exception. I've also watched Fate Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works, and a little bit of Fate Stay Night. The series just ticks every single genre box; it has romance, action, magic, comedy, fantasy and more honestly. It's such a well constructed series with amazing characters. I keep meaning to watch more of the series but don't have a lot of time lately to watch anything.
> 
> If anyone has any magical girl series similar to what I mentioned I'd be interested in some recommendations for when I get around to watching more anime


Revolutionary Girl Utena is my personal favorite and is definitely worth looking into! It has some pretty dark themes, though, so just be aware of that if you do decide to check it out. I’ve also heard good things about Princess Tutu, as greycat44 recommended. I really need to check that one out myself!

I don’t really watch a whole lot of anime lately but I’ve been sort of rewatching My Love Story!! I see some other people are watching it as well haha. Definitely one of my fave romance anime, it’s so heartfelt and good.


----------



## Bcat

Vaati said:


> Just gonna leave this here...



The most sacred of dances

- - - Post Merge - - -

I genuinely don’t get why it’s so much fun to watch. It’s just entrancing and I don’t know why


----------



## Zura

Bcat said:


> The most sacred of dances
> 
> I genuinely don’t get why it’s so much fun to watch. It’s just entrancing and I don’t know why


I think it's our solution for world peace.


----------



## Midoriya

Wow, it?s been way too long since I posted an update here, lmao.

Anyway, I watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover, and am halfway through the Phantom Troupe arc of HunterxHunter.

Black Clover episodes 75-76:



Spoiler



In episode 75, Magna, Sol, and Kirsch?s team faced off against the other team and won.  Kirsch used his battle experience and knowledge and dare I say, _beautiful_ magic, in order to instruct Magna and Sol on how to take out their enemies and destroy the crystal.  Finral?s team faced off against the other team and won as well, and Langris?s team won too.  Langris then confronted Finral with smack talk, but Finral stood up to him and stood his ground.  In episode 76, we learned more about the Aqua Deer Magic Knights Captain, Rill, and how when he got his grimoire when he was younger, he gained the ability of painting magic.  In battle this demonstrated that Rill is able to paint attributes of magic and send them at opponents who are weak to that attribute.  Using this ability, and with the help of his two teammates, Rill?s team defeated the other team in the Royal Knights Selection Exam and destroyed their crystal.  Now Luck, Klaus, and another member of the Blu Rose Magic Knights are about to face off against another team of three in the sixth match of round one of the Royal Knights Selection Exam.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



HunterxHunter episodes 39-49:



Spoiler



A lot happened, so I?ll talk about what I remember watching.  Kurapika learned and mastered Nen from a teacher in the forest, and came up with his own unique Nen style, Chain Jail, which is where he invests a lot of Nen into chains attached to his hand in order to try and enact revenge on the Phantom Troupe.  His power is further converted from a Conjurer Nen aura to a Specialist Nen aura when his eyes turn scarlet, which gives him full control over all six of the Nen types.  Meanwhile, Gon and Killua were trying to find a way to raise money to buy the game Greed Island, and met up with Leorio as well.  Kurapika and others were hired by a boss who has connections to the auction, in order to protect his daughter, Neon, from danger, as well as bid on the auction.  Well things got intense and the Phantom Troupe dropped in on the party.  As soon as the bidders at the auction, which included mafia members, waited for the speaker at the stage to appear, it was none other than someone from the Phantom Troupe, and another member from the Phantom Troupe used Nen aura bullets to kill all 500 people at the auction.  Three of the bodyguards that were bidding for the Nostrade family were killed as well when trying to escape.  Yet another Phantom Troupe member, Shizuku, used her Nen aura, blinky, as a vacuum to suck up all the dead bodies from the auction.  Blinky cannnot suck up living things though.  From there, the mafia pursued the Phantom Troupe members and arrived outside of the city at a desert battlefield.  Uvogin, the strongest physically of the Phantom Troupe members, killed all the mafia members who pursued single-handedly with brute strength and a technique called Big Bang Impact where he puts Nen aura into his fist and punches the ground, releasing a giant explosion.  The ten dons of the mafia then called in the Shadow Beasts, who confronted and were also killed by Uvogin.  Kurapika and the other bodyguards remaining were about to leave after watching the brutality that had occurred by the Phantom Troupe, but Kurapika used his chains and took the paraylzed, poisoned Uvogin away in a car with the other bodyguards.  The Phantom Troupe had a member attach a stitch needle to Uvogin using Nen aura to track Kurapika and the others who escaped.  While in pursuit, Owl and the other remaining Shadow Beasts confronted the Phantom Troupe, but were killed, and Owl was captured alive by the Phantom Troupe because he knows where the treasures from the auction went.  Meanwhile, the bodyguards and Kurapika returned to a building owned by the Nostrade family where Neon was, and decided on their next course of action.  While Kurapika met with Hisoka at an unknown location and Hisoka, a Phantom Troupe member, offered to team up with Kurapika and exchange information, Denzollene, the leader of the bodyguards for the Nostrade family, made the mistake of telling a mafia member who was being controlled by a Phantom Troupe?s Nen where they were.  He let them in through the door to where the captured Uvogin was, and was subsequently killed by a Phantom Troupe member, as they were in disguise as mafia members.  The remaining bodyguards, Melody, Basho, and the others escaped quickly and told Kurapika what had happened.  They worked with Neon to relocate her to a new place as she?s valuable to both the mafia and the Phantom Troupe because her Nen aura can read accurate fortunes.  Kurapika stayed behind and awaited an angry Uvogin.  They relocated to the desert for a battle, and it looked as though Uvogin might win, but Kurapika had thought everything through and after a fierce battle, sent a chain inside around Uvogin?s heart, asking him a question, with the condition that if he answer truthfully, he would let Uvogin live a little longer.  Uvogin just said ?die, fool,? and the chain crushed his heart, with Kurapika having successfully killed one of the Phantom Troupe thief members.  Kurapika buried him, and met up with Neon?s dad and the others, to be named the new top bodyguard and part of a new task force that?s set on taking care of the remaining 12 Phantom Troupe members and leader, Chrollo.  Meanwhile, Gon and Killua were buying and selling stuff in the market, when they met a pro appraiser named Zepile, who decided to help them out by auctioning their items off at the auction.  Gon and Killua left, and with Leorio, gained information on two of the Phantom Troupe members.  Gon and Killua followed the two, but they knew they were being followed, and led Gon and Killua into a trap where they were captured.  They were asked if they knew anything about the chain user, AKA Kurapika, who had defeated one of the Phantom Troupe members, Uvogin, but Gon and Killua hadn?t seen Kurapika during this time and therefore answered honestly when they didn?t know who the ?chain? user was.  Now they have been taken to the Phantom Troupe?s base, supposedly to be used as bait or a bargaining chip to get Kurapika to come to the base, who Chrollo wants dead.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes.  And whew, didn?t think I would type that much, but I started watching more HunterxHunter lately because as I said, things got intense and the pace got faster and more interesting.


----------



## Zura

Currently trying to finish Hunter x Hunter. I'm on the last 20 episodes or so.



Spoiler



Komugi is the best character. Fight me!


----------



## LambdaDelta

https://news.yahoo.co.jp/pickup/6318532

I can't believe it took this long for Gainax 2.0 to happen

(ufotable is being investigated for tax fraud. supposedly committed in much of the same way that Gainax was suspected and later found guilty of after Evangelion's explosive success in the 90's)


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am currently watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure because a friend recommended it. The story is okay, but the fights tend to be a bit too bloody for my liking.

I also just finished watching Persona 5. I really liked this one. I didn't feel like playing the game, but I felt I had to watch the anime because the artwork for this series is so pretty. That is how I pick at least half of my anime to watch. Do the characters look cool / is the artwork gorgeous?


----------



## Zura

Jojo Bizarre adventure is a masterpiece. My brother and I cannot go 10mins while talking to each other without making atleast one Jojo reference.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching the final episode of The Promised Neverland season 1. I thought it was a really surprisingly good anime. The first episode didn't rope me in as much as I would have liked, but each subsequent episode built upon the story and the characters to draw me in further. I'm now excited to see what's to come in the second season.


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> I just finished watching the final episode of The Promised Neverland season 1. I thought it was a really surprisingly good anime. The first episode didn't rope me in as much as I would have liked, but each subsequent episode built upon the story and the characters to draw me in further. I'm now excited to see what's to come in the second season.



Wait the season is over?


----------



## LadyDestani

Vaati said:


> Wait the season is over?



As far as I know, yes. I believe it was slated for 12 episodes, which is pretty typical for a season nowadays. And episode 12 felt like a season ender, although there's definitely still story left to tell. I read that it's already been picked up for a second season in 2020.


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> As far as I know, yes. I believe it was slated for 12 episodes, which is pretty typical for a season nowadays. And episode 12 felt like a season ender, although there's definitely still story left to tell. I read that it's already been picked up for a second season in 2020.





Spoiler



What's gonna happen to my doctor Phil?!


----------



## KnoxUK

Vaati said:


> Jojo Bizarre adventure is a masterpiece. My brother and I cannot go 10mins while talking to each other without making atleast one Jojo reference.



Mate JoJo's is so weird, quirky and cheesy. I love it. Though the very first episode of phantom blood is a terrible introduction to the series.


----------



## Midoriya

No new Black Clover episode yet, but I thought I would provide a Saturday update since I?ve been watching a lot of anime lately.

I?ve been watching a ton of HunterxHunter lately and I finished the Phantom Troupe arc.  I also just watched the first two episodes of the Greed Island arc.

HunterxHunter episodes 50-60:



Spoiler



Gon and Killua were taken to the Phantom Troupe?s base, as I previously said, and were then held in a room by Nobunaga since he wanted to recruit them, all whilst the other Troupe members went back to Yorknew City.  The Phantom Troupe put on a massive show in Yorknew City by taking out thousands of mafia members as Chrollo conducted it by waving his hands in the air like it was a performance.  It was a requiem for Uvogin, who had recently died due to Kurapika?s revenge.  Meanwhile, back at the Phantom Troupe?s base, Gon and Killua managed to escape Nobunaga by using the side-stepping technique the appraiser, Zepile, had taught them.  They dashed to the middle of the room and then ?side-stepped? and went to the opposite walls of each other, breaking through them and escaping back to Yorknew City.  Zeno and Silva Zoldyck had confronted Chrollo and almost managed to kill him, but were unsuccessful.  The ten dons of the mafia had been killed by Illumi, so Zeno and Silva were no longer interested in trying to kill Chrollo, the leader of the Phantom Troupe members.  Then it was reported that six of the Phantom Troupe members were found dead in various places, so Kurapika went through some tough times because he thought he missed his opportunity for revenge on the Troupe.  It was later revealed by Hisoka, however, that the dead bodies were fakes.  Finally, Gon, Killua, Leorio, and Kurapika met up with each other and devised a plan to capture Pakunoda, one of the Phantom Troupe members, to use as a hostage.  Gon and Killua ended up being captured again by Troupe members, but when the lights in the building they were in went out, Kurapika had snagged the boss, Chrollo, with his Chain Jail and was driven off by Leorio along with Melody.  In the meantime, Squala had been killed by Nobunaga.  Kurapika called the Troupe members who had Gon and Killua, and made a deal to return Chrollo if they returned Gon and Killua.  Kurapika used his judgment chain on Pakunoda and Chrollo, so that if they tried anything funny, they would die.  Gon and Killua were returned to Kurapika, Leorio, Melody, and Basho, and Hisoka was dropped off near Chrollo and Pakunoda, because he wanted to fight Chrollo.  Unfortunately for him, Chrollo?s Nen was sealed thanks to Kurapika, so it wouldn?t be much of a fight.  When Hisoka found that out he made an expression that was pretty hilarious.  Hisoka had previously blackmailed the Troupe members when they were read their fortunes by Chrollo, by changing the fortune that he would spill their secrets when he handed the fortune to them.  Thus, Hisoka was no longer a Troupe member.  Pakunoda used her Nen Memory Bullets technique when returning to the Troupe members to give them all images of Kurapika, and died from the judgment chain around her heart for having used her Nen.  Kurapika had a fever after everything that happened and was out for two days, and in the meantime Gon and Killua tried out for a screening by a wealthy businessman that was looking for experienced pro hunters who can use Nen to play the Greed Island game.  Gon and Killua developed their own special Nen powers, with Killua?s being the ability to manifest electricity, and Gon being able to increase his power substantially into his fists as an Enhancer.  Now Gon, Killua, and 19 others were selected by the wealthy businessman to enter the game, and Gon and Killua are just now entering the game Greed Island, where you die in real life if you die in the game, thus starting the Greed Island arc.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes.


----------



## Tao

KnoxUK said:


> Mate JoJo's is so weird, quirky and cheesy. I love it. Though the very first episode of phantom blood is a terrible introduction to the series.



Phantom Blood is great, it's just nowhere near the level of weird wackiness of the rest of Jojo.


Oh, and the anime is missing the mask origin which was pretty cool...It was even in the 90's Stardust Crusaders OVA but strangely not in the way more accurate to the source 2000's anime.


----------



## Zura

Finally just finished Hunter x Hunter. I'd go back to finish One piece but I really don't want to do it. I'm somewhere in the 800s episodes and I'm really bored of it. Does anyone have any good investment animes suggestions? 

ps. there's a 90% chance I've seen it already...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Vaati said:


> Finally just finished Hunter x Hunter. I'd go back to finish One piece but I really don't want to do it. I'm somewhere in the 800s episodes and I'm really bored of it. Does anyone have any good investment animes suggestions?
> 
> ps. there's a 90% chance I've seen it already...



I've actually seen an anime about investing, kind of. Going into some demon world and fighting for financial stuff. Can't remember at the moment. I look through some playlists.


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've actually seen an anime about investing, kind of. Going into some demon world and fighting for financial stuff. Can't remember at the moment. I look through some playlists.



Simular to C control? Btw I didnt mean I want a show about investments. I need a show inwhich I can invest in.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Vaati said:


> Simular to C control? Btw I didnt mean I want a show about investments. I need a show inwhich I can invest in.



I know, I just thought it was funny. Found an episode on Funimation's official channel upped back in 2012.






The old Nadia the Secret of Blue Water has 39 eps and a movie. Some Gainax can be an acquired taste apparently. I quite like Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi.


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I know, I just thought it was funny. Found an episode on Funimation's official channel upped back in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Nadia the Secret of Blue Water has 39 eps and a movie. Some Gainax can be an acquired taste apparently. I quite like Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi.



That's pretty cool funimations got those episode up on youtube. Thanks for the recommendation but Iv watched all of C Control already.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> I'd go back to finish One piece but I really don't want to do it. I'm somewhere in the 800s episodes and I'm really bored of it.



holy ****, people actually watch one piece that far?

I say, but clearly enough do in japan or else toei would've had the sense to give it a break


----------



## Bcat

Lol Im about 4 or 5 episodes in to jojo (can’t remember, it’s been a while) honestly I’ve never been so gripped and invested in a story than I was the first two episodes of that. It’s insane and completely idiotic but in the best possible way and I think I love it


----------



## gobby

Just finished My love Story and now I feel big empty


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished Season 1 of Goblin Slayer today. It was so good. I'm really looking forward to the second season.

And now for something completely different... I'll be starting Yuru Yuri next.


----------



## Tao

LambdaDelta said:


> holy ****, people actually watch one piece that far?
> 
> I say, but clearly enough do in japan or else toei would've had the sense to give it a break



I like the manga, but the One Piece anime is just awful.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Starting One Piece with my brothers... mainly we?re seeing how long we can go before burning out; lately I?m just looking for some dumb fun xD (Although it?s wild coming to it after both FMA series because /Luffy?s English VA is Hawkeye I don?t know how to feel about this/.

I?ve also been watching Dragon Ball, it?s a. It?s a heck of a ride xD


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Tao said:


> I like the manga, but the One Piece anime is just awful.



I keep hearing people have issues with the pacing, is that all?


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I keep hearing people have issues with the pacing, is that all?



OOooooOOoh my gawd is that all, the pacing is horrible! The stupid stuff takes forever to finish and the good stuff doesn't last long enough. There's always like 20 episodes that consists of just two characters staring at each other.

If you watch the show, you should plan on getting this stuck in your head forever...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Vaati said:


> OOooooOOoh my gawd is that all, the pacing is horrible! The stupid stuff takes forever to finish and the good stuff doesn't last long enough. There's always like 20 episodes that consists of just two characters staring at each other.
> 
> If you watch the show, you should plan on getting this stuck in your head forever...



I've already had Bink's Sake stuck in my head forever.


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've already had Bink's Sake stuck in my head forever.



I love that song but it always makes me feel depressed.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the first episode of the new Fruits Basket remake.  I have seen the original anime and enjoyed it, but I was always disappointed that I didn't get to see all of the zodiac characters.  I'm hoping that I'll enjoy this version even more since I think it's supposed to include everyone.


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> Today I watched the first episode of the new Fruits Basket remake.  I have seen the original anime and enjoyed it, but I was always disappointed that I didn't get to see all of the zodiac characters.  I'm hoping that I'll enjoy this version even more since I think it's supposed to include everyone.


Mind giving me a quick rundown of the show? Might pick it up but I've never watched the original.


----------



## dedenne

ive been watching my hero academia recently. id say its good but im no anime expert


----------



## Zura

Dedenne2 said:


> ive been watching my hero academia recently. id say its good but im no anime expert


It's definitely a good one to watch. Though, I myself quit watching around the 3rd season after getting bored. Not cause it was bad or anything, just not my type.


----------



## catsoup

been watching the 2019 dororo series and i don't regret it at all
i really like it so far!


----------



## vinesse

I just finished the first episode of the 2019 Fruits Basket reboot, and there's so much nostalgia, I love it! I'm so excited for the rest of the episodes, especially since they're animating the entirety of the manga...


----------



## Lady Timpani

vinesse said:


> I just finished the first episode of the 2019 Fruits Basket reboot, and there's so much nostalgia, I love it! I'm so excited for the rest of the episodes, especially since they're animating the entirety of the manga...



Ah I'm glad to hear you liked it! I don't have Premium so I'm waiting for this Friday to watch it.


----------



## Gintoki

catsoup said:


> been watching the 2019 dororo series and i don't regret it at all
> i really like it so far!



About a month ago I decided to Dororo! I 100% agree with you about 'not regretting it at all'.


----------



## vinesse

Lady Timpani said:


> Ah I'm glad to hear you liked it! I don't have Premium so I'm waiting for this Friday to watch it.



The wait is so worth it, especially if you like the original/manga! It's so nice to see such a wonderful series get a makeover.


----------



## LadyDestani

Vaati said:


> Mind giving me a quick rundown of the show? Might pick it up but I've never watched the original.



Fruits Basket is about an orphaned girl with a super positive attitude who stumbles upon a family that is cursed by the Chinese Zodiac.  Each member turns into their zodiac animal whenever they are hugged by a member of the opposite gender.  It starts off fairly light-hearted with some quirky characters, but as the story goes on it does get a bit deeper as you learn about the tragedies the cursed family members have faced.

I really liked the original and my husband is obsessed with it.  I've heard that the manga was darker than the anime, so I'm looking forward to seeing how that plays out in the remake.


----------



## lucylives

YALL, i CANNOT stress this enough, please watch *A Place Further Than The Universe*, this anime has literally CHANGED me, please go watch it, its my fave ;_;


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: My religion


----------



## Zura




----------



## Lancelot

Late to the discussion but the One Piece anime is bad because they fill it with so many still images just panning or shaking to make it last longer. I get it's a weekly show so the budget for each episode is less, but the animation quality ain't great 

They also add unnecessary filler so one manga chapter will be like 2 episodes when it really doesn't need to be at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Finally just finished Hunter x Hunter. I'd go back to finish One piece but I really don't want to do it. I'm somewhere in the 800s episodes and I'm really bored of it. Does anyone have any good investment animes suggestions?
> 
> ps. there's a 90% chance I've seen it already...



Just read the manga. It's way better and faster


----------



## Zura

B3N said:


> Late to the discussion but the One Piece anime is bad because they fill it with so many still images just panning or shaking to make it last longer. I get it's a weekly show so the budget for each episode is less, but the animation quality ain't great
> 
> They also add unnecessary filler so one manga chapter will be like 2 episodes when it really doesn't need to be at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just read the manga. It's way better and faster


Would I need to start from the beginning?


----------



## Zura

Can we take a second to talk about how amazing Demon Slayer Kimetsu no Yaiba looks? Just watched the first episode and I fell in love. Definitely gonna be one of the best animes this year!


----------



## Lancelot

Vaati said:


> Would I need to start from the beginning?



I mean, if you haven't watched or read any of it then yeah. If you've watched some just start from where you're at lol


----------



## Zura

B3N said:


> I mean, if you haven't watched or read any of it then yeah. If you've watched some just start from where you're at lol


Sometimes they remove or add things so it's always safe to ask.


----------



## Lancelot

Where do you guys watch anime?


----------



## Zura

B3N said:


> Where do you guys watch anime?



I watch mine on VRV and Crunchyroll. Sometimes Amazon...


----------



## LadyDestani

B3N said:


> Where do you guys watch anime?



Mostly on Crunchyroll, but occasionally on Netflix or Hulu if they have a title I want to watch that's not available on Crunchyroll.


----------



## Midoriya

B3N said:


> Where do you guys watch anime?



Yeah, VRV and Crunchyroll for me as well.

Anyway, it’s been too long (around 12 days), but here’s a small update on the anime I’ve been watching.  I caught up to the latest Black Clover episode and also watched a couple more episodes of the HunterxHunter Greed Island arc.

Black Clover episodes 77-78:



Spoiler



Luck and Klaus’s team won their battle in the Royal Knights Selection Exam, and then Noelle, Yuno, and En faced off against Solid Silva’s team in the next round.  Yuno defeated an opponent who used earth magic and was jealous of him for having stolen the attention of Captain William Vangeance.  He did so by not using any of his spirit magic, but simply whipping up a tornado spell inside the guy’s ultimate earth attack and defense spell.  Noelle Silva confronted Solid Silva, her older brother, and defeated him using a new spell, Sea Dragon’s Roar, which had way more attack power than Solid’s Sea Serpent spell.  The resulting explosion also ended up destroying the crystal, and Noelle’s team won the battle.  In the most recent episode, stage two of the exam began, and Asta, Mimosa, and Zora faced off against Kirsch, Magna, and Sol’s team.  Kirsch used his cherry blossom magic to cover the entire arena in cherry blossoms, but Asta concentrated and unleashed dark anti-magic from within his sword into himself and used a new anti-magic spell, Black Hurricane, to clear the arena of the cherry blossoms.  Unfortunately, this also set off and destroyed the trap spells that Zora had laid out, so the three had to come up with a new plan to take down Kirsch’s team’s crystal.  They started the plan by setting three basic trap spells near a cave and having Asta lure Kirsch in.  Kirsch figured out where the trap spells set by Zora were and used clones to set them off, but made the mistake of cornering Asta and falling into a regular, old pitfall Asta’s team had dug up that Kirsch couldn’t sense.  Then Asta jumped in with his anti-magic swords and knocked Kirsch unconscious.  Now the team is focused on trying to destroy the crystal.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



HunterxHunter episodes 61-63:



Spoiler



Gon and Killua entered the Greed Island game, as previously said, and found a group of guys who were talking about banding together to clear the game.  Gon refused to join them, however, and left with Killua.  However, they were followed by Biscuit Krueger, a grandmaster Nen user, who caught up with them and convinced them to let her teach them the ways of Nen.  Although she looks really young, she remarked that she had 40 years of experience ahead of Gon and Killua, and was Wing’s master as well, making her Gon and Killua’s grandmaster.  It was difficult, but slowly and surely Gon and Killua began improving their Nen specialties and uses with Biscuit’s help.  They were followed by a murderer, and Biscuit knocked him out.  They then set up a game where Gon and Killua were placed in a lowered area filled with rocks with the murderer, and had to survive and defeat him by improving their Nen even more.  They eventually got too strong for him, and knocked him out after awhile.  He was then showed mercy and was allowed to leave, saying he would turn himself in because all he had ever wanted was for someone to thank him and show him mercy like Gon did.  Now Gon and Killua are working on shoveling a way to the city of magic, Masadora, using their Nen abilities on the shovels.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes.



Will continue to watch the rest of the Greed Island arc when I have more time to do so.


----------



## dedenne

B3N said:


> Where do you guys watch anime?



netflix and crunchyroll but im using funimation for the dub of mha


----------



## Tao

B3N said:


> Late to the discussion but the One Piece anime is bad because they fill it with so many still images just panning or shaking to make it last longer. I get it's a weekly show so the budget for each episode is less, but the animation quality ain't great
> 
> They also add unnecessary filler so one manga chapter will be like 2 episodes when it really doesn't need to be at all.



To be fair, still images where at best they just shake the camera a bit is done in 99% of anime for 90% of the episode. Commonly if you remove lip flaps then the scene suddenly becomes a still image. One Piece just makes it so damn obvious, lingering on those images more than usual and often reusing the same image in such an obvious way.

As far as I'm aware I've heard it's one chapter per episode with One Piece, which is still ridiculous considering [good] anime typically tend to adapt about 3 or 4 typical length chapters.

Regardless, One Piece anime is still bad and it's a disservice to watch that over reading the manga.



B3N said:


> Where do you guys watch anime?



On totally legitimate websites that are definitely 100% legal.

But nawh, I tend to buy the bluray or DVD of series I actually enjoy, so I don't feel that bad about watching 'free' versions. 

I always have various issues the few times I've tried to watch for free legitimately on sites like Crunchyroll or Funimation, and if these official sources can't give me a service that other sites will provide a better version of for free + ad free, I'm going to go there...Yano, the piracy argument, "people will pay for entertainment if you make the service convenient to do so".


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> https://news.yahoo.co.jp/pickup/6318532
> 
> I can't believe it took this long for Gainax 2.0 to happen
> 
> (ufotable is being investigated for tax fraud. supposedly committed in much of the same way that Gainax was suspected and later found guilty of after Evangelion's explosive success in the 90's)



update: amount involved estimated to be around ￥400m, with misappropriation of earthquake charity donations also being suspected

http://news.livedoor.com/article/detail/16305010/



Vaati said:


> OOooooOOoh my gawd is that all, the pacing is horrible! The stupid stuff takes forever to finish and the good stuff doesn't last long enough. There's always like 20 episodes that consists of just two characters staring at each other.



it's a huge shame too, since there's actually clearly a plethora of talent involved with the production, that could be allowed to shine if only toei would put the show on hold

but of course since it's consistently strong in the viewer ratings+an adaption of the biggest manga in japan currently, they won't



Vaati said:


> Sometimes they remove or add things so it's always safe to ask.



there's minor changes here and there, but nothing drastic enough it should affect your experience

that said, I'd still say to start from the beginning, since it is just that damn good



B3N said:


> Where do you guys watch anime?



my internet is so bad that nowhere currently

though if it wasn't, then crunchyroll if they have it, torrent otherwise. unless it's a show I feel safe enough for importing blind

maybe occasionally get the domestic bd/dvd release, but that's dropped super heavily as of late



Tao said:


> On totally legitimate websites that are definitely 100% legal.
> 
> But nawh, I tend to buy the bluray or DVD of series I actually enjoy, so I don't feel that bad about watching 'free' versions.
> 
> I always have various issues the few times I've tried to watch for free legitimately on sites like Crunchyroll or Funimation, and if these official sources can't give me a service that other sites will provide a better version of for free + ad free, I'm going to go there...Yano, the piracy argument, "people will pay for entertainment if you make the service convenient to do so".



I mean I really don't care about how people watch stuff, but seriously just torrent the ****

no need to deal with sketchy malware and other **** piracy sites tend to have+nobody getting paid for streaming stolen content



ali.di.magix said:


> I was browsing through some other animes to watch and came across the Fate series, and omg I'm hooked. I watched Fate Zero first, and absolutely loved the range of characters in there. I really have a soft spot for Kiritsugu, oml I just love him haha. Most of them had such good background and personality to them, with a few as an exception. I've also watched Fate Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works, and a little bit of Fate Stay Night. The series just ticks every single genre box; it has romance, action, magic, comedy, fantasy and more honestly. It's such a well constructed series with amazing characters. I keep meaning to watch more of the series but don't have a lot of time lately to watch anything.



highly recommend carnival phantasm whenever you wrap up with unlimited blade works (and possibly heaven's feel too, whenever that trilogy finishes, though I don't recall as many gags in reference to it specifically), even though any of the non-fate skits would probably go over your head

also, today's menu for the emiya family (fate/cooking) is a nice relaxing spinoff made by the same production studio involved with fate/zero, unlimited blade works (tv), and the heaven's feel films

and if you're interested in earlier nasuverse works, I honestly can't recommend the garden of sinners films enough. again, made by the same production studio. keep in mind though it does get super dark, with some pretty heavy themes throughout, grisly murders, and on-screen rape in the third film. also, there's this one character who has the thing of wanting to hook up with her brother (it never goes anywhere, don't worry)

as a bonus too, not anime, and features some super heavy spoilers for fate/stay night, but I'd also highly reccomend the garden of avalon cd drama, if you're interested in the nasuverse's take on the arthurian legends. keep in mind though, that the translation is super wonky, unfortunately


----------



## carackobama

I’ve just watched the first episode of the Fruits Basket reboot and I absolutely loved it! The series is very special to me as it’s what got me into anime and manga over a decade ago and I’m so glad the reboot is doing the original justice. <3


----------



## Zura

Anyone watch the new Demon Slayer anime that just came out? Id love to discuss it lol


----------



## Lady Timpani

carackobama said:


> I?ve just watched the first episode of the Fruits Basket reboot and I absolutely loved it! The series is very special to me as it?s what got me into anime and manga over a decade ago and I?m so glad the reboot is doing the original justice. <3



I just watched it as well! It was my first manga too, and rereading it and watching it lately has been a trip down memory lane haha.

I thought the animation was pretty, and aside from some stylistic choices (the smoke clouds when they transform weren't my cup of tea), I really enjoyed it. 


Spoiler



I also appreciated their bringing flashbacks of the original gathering to the beginning of the story, it works as good foreshadowing.


----------



## Midoriya

Vaati said:


> Anyone watch the new Demon Slayer anime that just came out? Id love to discuss it lol



Not yet, but I’ll make sure to add it to my backlog of anime to watch.  It looks really interesting for sure!


----------



## Zura

It really does. Im tempted to start the manga but I dont want to spoil it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Finally got around to watching Episode 1 of One Punch Man Season 2 last night. I do think people overreacted about the drop in animation quality, it's noticeable but it isn't that bad, at least not imo. As long as the writing and humor continues to be just as good as it was in Season 1 (judging from the first episode, I'd say both the writing and humor are still up to par), I think this'll still be one of the best anime of this Spring.


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> Finally got around to watching Episode 1 of One Punch Man Season 2 last night. I do think people overreacted about the drop in animation quality, it's noticeable but it isn't that bad, at least not imo. As long as the writing and humor continues to be just as good as it was in Season 1 (judging from the first episode, I'd say both the writing and humor are still up to par), I think this'll still be one of the best anime of this Spring.



Reminds me I still need to start and watch the first season of One Punch Man and catch up, lmao.  It’s honestly a crime that I haven’t seen this anime by now.  I have so much to look forward to watching now, lmao.  Demon Slayer, One Punch Man, and the several gundam anime shows that KnoxUK recommended me.  Plus, there’s other shows I want to go back and watch from the past like Trigun.  Safe to say that my backlog is full for now, especially since I still haven’t finished HunterxHunter.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the first episode of My Roommate is a Cat today. I can kind of relate to the main character, how he doesn't like being around people and just wants to be left alone most of the time. And I love the way they show the cat's point of view as well. Plus, the cat is super adorable with it's little scowling face.

It seems like it will be a cute, fun anime. I'm looking forward to watching the rest of Season 1.


----------



## Bcat

Just discovered Dororo and I....I have feels.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bcat said:


> Just discovered Dororo and I....I have feels.



I haven't gotten around to seeing that yet myself, but the manga is straight-up one of my favorite Tezuka works

will be interest in seeing how the latter part is handled whenever I do get to though, since the manga ending was unfortunately rather rushed


----------



## Darby

I like more than a few of the new ones so far, a whole lot of the ones still going and many, many of the ones that have finished and can hardly wait for the ones coming...


----------



## Bcat

pls forgive me for not shutting up about Dororo but....



Spoiler: EP 9 spoilers









OH MY GOD DORORO IS A GIRL I DID NOT SEE THAT COMING AT ALL. 
What an amazing twist!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> Just discovered Dororo and I....I have feels.



Youtube is recommending me clips of that. I've been wanting to see something ninja or Samurai related that isn't Naruto. I quite liked Moribito Guardian of the Spirit.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Youtube is recommending me clips of that. I've been wanting to see something ninja or Samurai related that isn't Naruto.



it really isn't either of these things, but I'd still say to give it a go


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Youtube is recommending me clips of that. I've been wanting to see something ninja or Samurai related that isn't Naruto. I quite liked Moribito Guardian of the Spirit.



That’s actually how I got into it! Youtube recs lol. I’m officially caught up now. Binge reading the manga as we speak. I’ll type out my spoilery thoughts on it all later.


----------



## Zura

Ive been meaning to pick that up. Could you tell me what genre it is? Im not picky or anything, id just like to know before starting.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> Ive been meaning to pick that up. Could you tell me what genre it is? Im not picky or anything, id just like to know before starting.



supernatural/pseudo-historical/action/fantasy is what I'd go with


----------



## Ryumia

Just realized that my last entry on here was on January 8, 2019. I'm more kept up with updating my anime stuff on MyAnimeList than discussing what I had watched here. So... I suppose doing this is a nice change of pace and hope to keep it up as best as I can.

I was going to discuss what I had watched since my last entry, but I don't exactly remember all the anime that I've watched during that. Thought it would be better for me to discuss what I have currently finished and what I am currently watching.


Spoiler: My Hero Academia Movie - The Two Heroes (Dubbed) Thoughts



When I watched the movie... It didn't really feel like a movie of the anime to me, but more like an episode of the anime. Sort of expected something more, but I still enjoyed the movie for what it is. It was nice to see some of the UA students in the movie, however; it's unfortunate that not all that appeared could be utilized despite being there. I guess that is understandable that not all of them could be used, but I think it?s sad that they made an appearance and had to stay in their hotel rooms. Love the interactions between the UA students that appeared in the movie though. This is an anime movie that I would only watch once unless I really don't have any other anime movies to watch. But... I doubt that I would run out of those though.





Spoiler: Fruits Basket (2019) Dubbed - EP 1 & EP 2 Thoughts



When I decided to watch this... I was really anticipating that Tohru would be called Miss Honda by Yuki like in the Original English Dubbed of Fruits Basket. And... It ended up actually happening and it made me even more excited for the new episodes to comes. Nice to see that the OG English Dub voice actors that came back to dub this anime haven't lost their touch. Makes it feel like I am re-watching the OG English Dub of Fruits all over again. Can't wait to see the other zodiac members and what their English voices would sound like. Though... The artwork had seemed a little weird to me at first, but I had gotten used to it after a while and stopped worrying about it after a few minutes. There isn't really much with these two episodes since they seem the same like in the OG Fruits Basket. I'll wait for more episode to post more on my thoughts on this anime.





Spoiler: Himouto! Umaru-chan (Dubbed) Thoughts



This was an anime that I had started watching, but for some reason I never bothered to finish it all the way through. It wasn't due to the fact the anime bore me or anything like that. The reason was due to the fact that I had been watching anime of the same vibe in a row. I really did want to watch this anime because I read some parts of the manga version and enjoyed reading that version. The anime is one of those anime that shouldn't be taken too seriously in order to enjoy it. There aren't too many episodes for this anime, which is pretty good as well as expected for this type of anime. The characters in the anime were tolerable to me. I always wondered if anyone besides Taihei (Umaru's brother) would discover what Umaru was like at home compared to the front she puts on in public during the anime. Umaru acts like a lazy shut-in at home while in public she acts like the "perfect" girl. It was quite unfortunate, but expected that no one ever did. Though... It was pretty funny on how hard she tries to hide it whenever possible. I should probably try to finish the manga version at some point...





Spoiler: Sword Art Online: Alicization (Dubbed) - EP 1 to EP 11 Thoughts



I actually picked this anime up due to the second opening of the anime. It drew me in and made me want to watch it. I thought maybe it would be better or a bit better than Sword Art Online. The starting point of the anime getting interesting to me was when the gigantic tree was cut down in Episode 4. This meant that Eugeo and Kirito can move on to find Alice. She was taken away due to breaking a rule and her fate was left unknown after that. Learned a lot about the world that Kirito and Eugeo were in while watching more episodes of the anime. Things like loopholes when it comes to the rules, magic of the world, morals, and higher power when it comes to the rules. Kirito is currently in a different world after being knocked down by someone from laughing coffin. Basically... He's conscious in the other world while he is unconscious in the real world. The fight scenes in the anime are just okay so far. Pretty sure it might get better once more episodes of the English Dub is out. 

At the moment... Kirito and Eugeo are stopped by an Integrity Knight when trying to escape from prison. They were sent to prison due to killing someone (a noble), but they both fought to protect someone. This dealt with the higher power when it comes to the rules. Those of higher status had bigger authority over someone with a lower status. They were taken away to prison by Alice (the one that Eugeo was supposedly looking for), but Alice didn't recall anything about Eugeo at all when Eugeo spoke to her. Kirito had the idea that maybe Alice might have been mind-controlled or something.

The anime so far is keeping me interested and I am hoping it still will when I watch more English Dub episodes.


 I'm currently still watching Boruto and ReZero is on-hold for now. Had finished the Lost Song a long time ago and started watching The Rising of the Shield Hero today. Only on the first episode at the moment and will continue to the end of the English Dub.



B3N said:


> Where do you guys watch anime?


The site that I use to watch the majority of my anime is KissAnime. Sometimes I use Netflix to watch anime, but the anime selection there is kind of limited to me. Those two are the only places I go to for anime. I used to use Hulu and Crunchyroll to watch anime.


----------



## Miharu

My neighbor is a cat was so adorable ;v ; <3 Watched it on crunchyroll and completely binged it and cried hahaha it was so cute and touching <3


----------



## Zura

Miharu said:


> My neighbor is a cat was so adorable ;v ; <3 Watched it on crunchyroll and completely binged it and cried hahaha it was so cute and touching <3



Is it really that emotional? I hate to admit it as a guy but I'm a softy and I cry way too often.


----------



## Miharu

Vaati said:


> Is it really that emotional? I hate to admit it as a guy but I'm a softy and I cry way too often.



Haha I'm the same way, I'm very emotional and easily cry when it comes to cute touching stories. This anime shows you both povs of the cat and the MC which was pretty cute and unique.


----------



## Zura

Any thoughts on Youjo Senki?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I finally decided to continue watching Kakegurui. Although this time, I restarted it from the beginning because I only watched one episode beforehand. I'm 4 episodes in and I plan to continue watching and maybe I can even try to knock out both seasons 1 and 2 this week. That's assuming nothing comes up or I don't get lazy. I will say, so far I kinda enjoy it. It's certainly different from a majority of the anime I typically watch, so it's a nice change of pace for sure.



Vaati said:


> Any thoughts on Youjo Senki?



I've never watched it, but it looks interesting, so I'll probably give it a go at one point or another. Plus it's featured in Isekai Quartet, one of the big anime for this season. I'm going to guess that's why you brought it up.


----------



## dedenne

just finished season 3 of my hero academia. cant wait for the 4th. things are a bit slow but im fine with it bc its a lot of character development but at this rate there will be about 10 seasons lol


----------



## Gintoki

Hey, I started a new Anime thread, please come share your saucy memes!


----------



## Midoriya

Krefails said:


> Hey, I started a new Anime thread, please come share your saucy memes!



LOL, this is awesome!  I support this in its entirety.  Looking forward to seeing some animemes in that thread.  



Dedenne2 said:


> just finished season 3 of my hero academia. cant wait for the 4th. things are a bit slow but im fine with it bc its a lot of character development but at this rate there will be about 10 seasons lol



That reminds me, season four of MHA is coming out around this October.  It has been a long wait, but I’m really, really looking forward to it.  For those that have watched MHA, what are you most looking forward to in the next season, and what are you hoping happens in the next season?  Are there any particular characters you want to see shine more?


----------



## dedenne

xRileyx said:


> That reminds me, season four of MHA is coming out around this October.  It has been a long wait, but I?m really, really looking forward to it.  For those that have watched MHA, what are you most looking forward to in the next season, and what are you hoping happens in the next season?  Are there any particular characters you want to see shine more?



i hope mineta dies and deku stops breaking his arms

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah watched the first ep of your lie in april and it was good . (need to watch more to have an opinion tho)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah watched the first ep of your lie in april and it was good . (need to watch more to have an opinion tho)


----------



## Zura

Hey xRileyx, I've already sent you a VM about this but I'd just like to let it known to people here. We're thinking of adding this, krefail's and any other anime threads to this central hub location. Therefore we can all share one link to all anime related threads. (Almost like creating our own sub-forum.)  

Link here...


----------



## Midoriya

Vaati said:


> Hey xRileyx, I've already sent you a VM about this but I'd just like to let it known to people here. We're thinking of adding this, krefail's and any other anime threads to this central hub location. Therefore we can all share one link to all anime related threads. (Almost like creating our own sub-forum.)
> 
> Link here...



Thanks for letting me and others know!  It sounds like a great idea, and I’ll be happy to be a part of it.


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> supernatural/pseudo-historical/action/fantasy is what I'd go with



samurai champloo but instead of hip-hop and rap its monsters and depression


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> samurai champloo but instead of hip-hop and rap its monsters and depression



Haven't seen this guy in ages


----------



## Zura

*The Rising of the Shield Hero S1E15*

*New episode of Shield Hero, episode 15 dropped today!*
Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA discord! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S2E79*

New episode of Black Clover, episode 79 dropped yesterday!
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)!  Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## ShizukaJoestar

I dunno if anyone has heard of this anime, but I seriously am obsessed with JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It's an anime that I can watch and laugh to if I feel down or relate to on a personal level. My most favorite JoJo (or JoBro if you will) is Josuke Higashikata. He's literally a smart mouth like I am, but it usually gets him out of trouble. As for general favorite characters, it'd have to be Shizuka Joestar. I know she's a baby at around 6 months, but that Stand of hers, Achtung Baby, can be considered OP because of its invisibility. My favorite part of JoJo is currently Diamond is Unbreakable at the moment, since it's airing on Toonami.


----------



## Zura

ShizukaJoestar said:


> I dunno if anyone has heard of this anime, but I seriously am obsessed with JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It's an anime that I can watch and laugh to if I feel down or relate to on a personal level. My most favorite JoJo (or JoBro if you will) is Josuke Higashikata. He's literally a smart mouth like I am, but it usually gets him out of trouble. As for general favorite characters, it'd have to be Shizuka Joestar. I know she's a baby at around 6 months, but that Stand of hers, Achtung Baby, can be considered OP because of its invisibility. My favorite part of JoJo is currently Diamond is Unbreakable at the moment, since it's airing on Toonami.



I think everyone and their mothers have heard of JJBA.


----------



## ShizukaJoestar

Vaati said:


> I think everyone and their mothers have heard of JJBA.



Haha true. My Mom watches it with me every Saturday. lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys

ShizukaJoestar said:


> I dunno if anyone has heard of this anime, but I seriously am obsessed with JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It's an anime that I can watch and laugh to if I feel down or relate to on a personal level. My most favorite JoJo (or JoBro if you will) is Josuke Higashikata. He's literally a smart mouth like I am, but it usually gets him out of trouble. As for general favorite characters, it'd have to be Shizuka Joestar. I know she's a baby at around 6 months, but that Stand of hers, Achtung Baby, can be considered OP because of its invisibility. My favorite part of JoJo is currently Diamond is Unbreakable at the moment, since it's airing on Toonami.



Fellow JoJo fan checking in. It's one of the first anime that I checked out when I was trying to get into anime, although I only watched most of Phantom Blood and kinda just stopped. It wasn't until about a year ago when I got back into a serious anime binge mood that I decided to finish Phantom Blood and watch through Battle Tendency, Stardust Crusaders and Diamond is Unbreakable. It's been one of my favorites ever since and I've been closely following Golden Wind/Vento Aureo as episodes of the anime have been coming out. Shizuka is an...interesting choice, but I can't judge. As for me, my favorite JoJo (and also favorite character) is Joseph Joestar. Ever since he was introduced in Part 2, I always enjoyed his antics and how he's simultaneously really stupid and also a genius at the same time. It's wonderful and it's what attracts me to him over other fan-favorite characters (like Jotaro, Dio, Kakyoin, etc., although all of those are great characters in their own right as well). I also love Diamond is Unbreakable, it's currently my favorite part as well.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

ShizukaJoestar said:


> Haha true. My Mom watches it with me every Saturday. lol



How would she react to Space Dandy?


----------



## Pop-tart

Speaking of JoJo, I'm so happy to finally see Doppio animated, he's my fav in part 5 after Trish.

I've got so many shows on my plate but the ones that are airing rn that I'm following are JoJo, Sarazanmai, and Carole & Tuesday. I took a big break from Dororo but I guess I should pick it up again. I'm also watching OPM 2 but I'm not really feelin it.

I'm also waiting for more Golden Kamuy :'''))


----------



## Tao

NoUsernameHere said:


> Fellow JoJo fan checking in. It's one of the first anime that I checked out when I was trying to get into anime, although I only watched most of Phantom Blood and kinda just stopped. It wasn't until about a year ago when I got back into a serious anime binge mood that I decided to finish Phantom Blood and watch through Battle Tendency, Stardust Crusaders and Diamond is Unbreakable. It's been one of my favorites ever since and I've been closely following Golden Wind/Vento Aureo as episodes of the anime have been coming out. Shizuka is an...interesting choice, but I can't judge. As for me, my favorite JoJo (and also favorite character) is Joseph Joestar. Ever since he was introduced in Part 2, I always enjoyed his antics and how he's simultaneously really stupid and also a genius at the same time. It's wonderful and it's what attracts me to him over other fan-favorite characters (like Jotaro, Dio, Kakyoin, etc., although all of those are great characters in their own right as well). I also love Diamond is Unbreakable, it's currently my favorite part as well.



I wasn't as fond of Part 5 as everything before it when I read it. Not bad, but I've not been in a rush to go back to it. The translation I read was probably awful though which wouldn't have helped my opinion, so I'll inevitably watch the series since I'm rewatching it all anyway.

I would probably also go for Joseph as best boi, preferring old Joseph (part 3) a tad more. Jolyne from Part 6 and Polnareff are easy 2nd and 3rd for me.




ShizukaJoestar said:


> I know she's a baby at around 6 months, but that Stand of hers, Achtung Baby, can be considered OP because of its invisibility.



I don't know about OP, I would imagine it would just be a bit frustrating to deal with. It seems more like a power that would benefit somebody's existing skillset more than just being powerful on its own.

I'm fairly confident I could defeat an invisible baby.


----------



## Lancelot

xRileyx said:


> That reminds me, season four of MHA is coming out around this October.  It has been a long wait, but I’m really, really looking forward to it.  For those that have watched MHA, what are you most looking forward to in the next season, and what are you hoping happens in the next season?  Are there any particular characters you want to see shine more?




I've been reading the manga and....

NEXT SEASON OF MHA WE GET MORE MIRIO TOGATA. BEST CHARACTER.


----------



## Midoriya

Black Clover episode 79:



Spoiler



Asta, Zora, and Mimosa’s team continued to face off against Kirsch, Sol, and Magna’s team in a heated battle, literally.  Magna came running up to Asta and Zora who were in front of the crystal with a new spell that makes him run fast, and started assaulting the crystal by using a new fire spell that allows him to hit his fire baseballs at Asta and then have them disappear and hit the crystal.  It worked for a bit as the crystal got worn down, but then Asta started connecting on some of the fireballs.  Finally, Zora had enough time to charge a trap spell and place it on the crystal, sending Magna’s fireball back at him with the effects added to knock him out.  At this time Sol revived Kirsch and helped him out of the hole he was in by relating a story of her past to him.  Kirsch assaulted the crystal but was caught in a trap spell in mid-air set by Zora, and Asta came up and hit him to knock him out once again.  Finally, Sol was about to have her earth golem almost destroy the crystal, but Mimosa had planted seeds from her magic inside the golem earlier that let her control it and stop it, and it opened up its belly as Asta destroyed the crystal hidden inside, winning the battle for himself, Zora, and Mimosa.  It was probably one of the better battles I’ve seen in the anime so far just as far as strategy and techniques employed to win goes.  It wasn’t the fastest battle nor had the best fight scene choreography, but I’ll give it a 7/10 compared to the other battles in the anime.  And also, can I just say the openings and endings have kept getting better and better since the start of the show?  The opening for this episode and the previous two ones is light-hearted, but also serious and really cool, and the ending is pretty mellow and cool as well.  Can’t wait for next week’s episode <3



Still haven’t watched more of the Greed Island arc of HunterxHunter, but I’m planning on savoring it over some time since it’s so good.

Anime updates by myself will be posted first and foremost in the TA-DA Discord from now on, and then later on here.  To stay up to date with all the latest anime news, discussion, and conversation, make sure to check out The Anime Degenerates Association here with the Discord link in the description.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Zura

Just curious, who all watches shield hero? I cant be the only one, right?


----------



## Bcat

Vaati said:


> Just curious, who all watches shield hero? I cant be the only one, right?



i need to start. raphtalia is adorable


----------



## Zura

Bcat said:


> i need to start. raphtalia is adorable



Younger or older? She was cute as a child but now she's just annoyingly obsessed with Naofumi.


----------



## Darby

Me, I watch it. So far, so good. My problem is that I got used to being able to binge watch shows and now I suffer withdrawal with the new ones waiting for the next episode.

Anybody like Wallace and Grommet? There’s a new stop motion anime on Netflix that’s like ACNL, it’s kind of trippy.


----------



## Zura

Interesting, I might check that out sometime.


----------



## Darby

Oops, shouldn’t have said “like” ACNL, just a lot of random things brings it to mind but it is Japanese after all. Very short episodes so it’s an easy one. I haven’t finished it yet but it is kind of interesting so far.


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: Steins Gate spoilers


----------



## Zura

I've always disliked Youjo Senki's title being "Tanya the *EVIL*". I get that the title comes from the fact that she is at war with literally God himself, but it usually gives people the wrong idea. Afar from a couple sinister facial expressions in the anime, she is far from *evil *. It always makes me mad when I hear people whom havent watched the show, often call her a Nazi or Hitler.

Youjo Senki is my favorite anime/LN so please forgive my ranting


----------



## gobby

just started trigun and its super good :^O


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

gobby said:


> just started trigun and its super good :^O



There is a similar title called Grenadier. 12 eps and the roll of Vash is played by a hot spring loving, busty lady.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the first episode of Fairy Gone today.  It seems like it might be pretty interesting.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Finished watching Kakegurui season 1. It was...okay. Didn't really blow me away. Honestly not sure if I want to make an effort to start Kakegurui XX yet. I know I will at some point, but I may just watch other stuff for now and then come back to XX later.

Rating: 6/10.



Vaati said:


> I've always disliked Youjo Senki's title being "Tanya the *EVIL*". I get that the title comes from the fact that she is at war with literally God himself, but it usually gives people the wrong idea. Afar from a couple sinister facial expressions in the anime, she is far from *evil *. It always makes me mad when I hear people whom havent watched the show, often call her a Nazi or Hitler.


I feel like this is somewhat aimed at me considering what I said in the "You're Banned" thread. (judging from the way you worded it, I know it's not just at me in particular, but I feel like I might've given you the motivation to post this) I've never watched the show so I just assumed that she was evil judging from the few screenshots I've seen as well as her being called...well, "Tanya the Evil". It's easy to get the wrong idea if you haven't watched the anime yourself or read the LN yourself, so I feel like the writers should've taken this into consideration. That being said, thanks for making an effort to try and educate people (myself included) on the subject.


----------



## Zura

NoUsernameHere said:


> Finished watching Kakegurui season 1. It was...okay. Didn't really blow me away. Honestly not sure if I want to make an effort to start Kakegurui XX yet. I know I will at some point, but I may just watch other stuff for now and then come back to XX later.
> 
> Rating: 6/10.
> 
> 
> I feel like this is somewhat aimed at me considering what I said in the "You're Banned" thread. (judging from the way you worded it, I know it's not just at me in particular, but I feel like I might've given you the motivation to post this) I've never watched the show so I just assumed that she was evil judging from the few screenshots I've seen as well as her being called...well, "Tanya the Evil". It's easy to get the wrong idea if you haven't watched the anime yourself or read the LN yourself, so I feel like the writers should've taken this into consideration. That being said, thanks for making an effort to try and educate people (myself included) on the subject.



Actually no, this is something that has bothered me since the first time I've watched it. Just thought Id rant about it since it's on my mind currently (account theme)


----------



## Zura

While we're on the subject, here are my two psychical LN copies:






I beileve more english versions have been published but I've just been too lazy to get them.


----------



## dedenne

i just finished your lie in april AND IT WAS SO GOOD and now im sad


----------



## Zura

Dedenne2 said:


> i just finished your lie in april AND IT WAS SO GOOD and now im sad



I hated that anime lol but It's cool to see you liked it. The way the characters talked and acted made me either laugh or throw up.


----------



## dedenne

Vaati said:


> I hated that anime lol but It's cool to see you liked it. The way the characters talked and acted made me either laugh or throw up.



yeah i get what u mean. what confused me was how kousei looked like a 5 year old when they showed him being around 12 or 13.


----------



## Hatori

I'm still excited for this Fruits Basket remake! I watched the original anime way back when I was in middle school and finished reading the manga years ago. Now, my partner and I are watching the remake together and it's a wonderful nostalgic feeling. I hope they do it the justice it deserves! We're also watching Dororo, Kimetsu no Yaiba, and Kono Oto Tomare!

I also seriously need to catch up on Jojo Part 5, I think I'm on Episode 21 right now but I was always bad at keeping up and keeping track of currently-airing anime;; I always watched after the anime finished airing but now I'm trying to catch up every week when I can!


----------



## Zura

Dedenne2 said:


> yeah i get what u mean. what confused me was how kousei looked like a 5 year old when they showed him being around 12 or 13.



Omg the fact that you enjoyed the show and also agree with me is amazing. So many people try to always push the flaws aside and argue they're not there. Oh and btw I'm sorry for my distasteful post from before, I just really dislike the show xD


----------



## ShizukaJoestar

DIU was preeeetty interesting last night. Can't wait to see Cheap Trick (Cheap Trap in localization) next weekend, I get to see Rohan Kishibe do a weird dance just to get the dang thing off his back...literally lol


----------



## Bcat

Dororo ep 15 was hugely disappointing. The animation quality took a nosedive off a cliff and the pacing was weird. I really hope this isn't an indicator of things going forward. It was an entire world away from it's usual high standard. 



Spoiler



I am looking forward to seeing where this 'Dororo kidnapped' arc is going though. Hyakki has been taking her for granted lately, so hopefully he will start to appreciate her more after this. I just hope the quality goes back to it's usual standard.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tonight I started watching season 2 of One Punch Man with my husband. It's kind of more his thing than mine, but at least it's a fun watch and something we can do together.


----------



## Zura

That reminds me of the thing I wanted to ask about One Punch. Is all the bad stuff that got predicted true? Might aswell still watch it because I got nothing else atm


----------



## Thunder

Bcat said:


> Dororo ep 15 was hugely disappointing. The animation quality took a nosedive off a cliff and the pacing was weird. I really hope this isn't an indicator of things going forward. It was an entire world away from it's usual high standard.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing where this 'Dororo kidnapped' arc is going though. Hyakki has been taking her for granted lately, so hopefully he will start to appreciate her more after this. I just hope the quality goes back to it's usual standard.



looks fine to me

hopefully its just the studio picking one episode to dump all the ****ty animation into and that its not a sign of things to come for the rest of the series


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> looks fine to me


That is the funniest thing I've seen all day  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bcat

Thunder said:


> looks fine to me
> 
> hopefully its just the studio picking one episode to dump all the ****ty animation into and that its not a sign of things to come for the rest of the series



Apparently that one was done by a guest director with a ‘distinct’ style. Preview for the next ep looks normal! Which is a huge relief.


----------



## Hatori

Thunder said:


> looks fine to me
> 
> hopefully its just the studio picking one episode to dump all the ****ty animation into and that its not a sign of things to come for the rest of the series



Thank you so much for sharing this gif! Although the episode's animation was hugely disappointing to say the least, this part made me laugh the most... it was just ridiculous



Bcat said:


> Apparently that one was done by a guest director with a ‘distinct’ style. Preview for the next ep looks normal! Which is a huge relief.



I'm glad to hear that, I was sincerely hoping that wasn't going to be the norm from now on!


----------



## LadyDestani

Vaati said:


> That reminds me of the thing I wanted to ask about One Punch. Is all the bad stuff that got predicted true? Might aswell still watch it because I got nothing else atm



I'm not sure what kind of stuff was predicted so I can't really say. Plus, we've only watched the first episode so far.


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> I'm not sure what kind of stuff was predicted so I can't really say. Plus, we've only watched the first episode so far.



Well people were saying that the animation looked like trash in the trailers. The prediction was that they saw how much people liked the previous one so they decided to make a cheap new season to rake in some cash.


----------



## Thunder

Hatori said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this gif! Although the episode's animation was hugely disappointing to say the least, this part made me laugh the most... it was just ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear that, I was sincerely hoping that wasn't going to be the norm from now on!





Spoiler



the best part was when the moth dude flies into the watchpost and it spontaneously combusts


----------



## LadyDestani

Vaati said:


> Well people were saying that the animation looked like trash in the trailers. The prediction was that they saw how much people liked the previous one so they decided to make a cheap new season to rake in some cash.



The animation quality does seem to have declined some in the second season. I don't think it's that bad, but I don't really focus on the animation as much as the story/characters. Great animation is like a bonus for me.


----------



## Zura

Anyone watch SukaSuka? Such a good anime!


----------



## Hatori

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the best part was when the moth dude flies into the watchpost and it spontaneously combusts



That was seriously hilarious, I was bewildered but it was a pretty funny episode with that horrible animation, honestly...


----------



## Tao

LadyDestani said:


> The animation quality does seem to have declined some in the second season. I don't think it's that bad, but I don't really focus on the animation as much as the story/characters. Great animation is like a bonus for me.



I don't usually go solely for good animation, but the animation in One Punch Man s1 really helped to sell a lot of the story beats, especially in regards to showing off Saitama's power compared to everybody around him. It was a solid show anyway, but I don't think it would have been nearly as good without the animation.

As for s2, the downgraded animation is only partially what puts me off. The most defining factor however is I don't see the need for a second season of One Punch Man. Where can it possibly go from s1 without just retreading the same plot points? Even if there's something new to do, the impact is lost after the ending.



Spoiler:  



By which I mean:

The entire series is based around the premise of "I want to fight somebody who can take more than one punch from me". He does that at the end of the series. His entire character arc is done with and there's really nothing else that can be done other either totally recycling that plot or going the boring old Dragonball Z route of having increasingly more powerful enemies appear from friggin' nowhere, at which point you couldn't even call it 'ONE PUNCH man' anymore.



I really liked One Punch Man, but I really don't see the second season not being total trash, and it's only partially due to the animation. I've not read the manga, probably won't, I don't know how long it went on for or how closely it was adapted, but I really don't see what could be done in the second season that could change my mind. The premise of OPM was based entirely around a single joke, the punchline for which was given in the final episode.

It would be like doing a second season of Gurren Lagann or Kill La Kill: there's absolutely no need, the story is done. Leave it be.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Never did find out what show this is from:


----------



## Darby

Hatsukoi Monster


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Has anyone seen Cells at Work? (Hataraku Saibou) 

What do you guys think of it?

It's a really cute and educational anime. I really enjoy it. I plan on cosplaying Platelet-Chan soon :>​


----------



## Zura

Skywalker said:


> Has anyone seen Cells at Work? (Hataraku Saibou)
> 
> What do you guys think of it?
> 
> It's a really cute and educational anime. I really enjoy it. I plan on cosplaying Platelet-Chan soon :>​


I loved that anime! The show taught me a lot of things while also being really cute. What made it even better was reading the post online from real doctors about each episode.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Vaati said:


> I loved that anime! Super cute and educational at the same time.



The opening is super catchy. One of my favorite openings! If they had an anime opening try not to sing along challenge with all of my favorite anime openings, I'd probably crack and collapse at that one!

My favorite character is Neutrophil 1146, AND I really love the Dendritic Cell. Along with Killer T <:​


----------



## Zura

Skywalker said:


> The opening is super catchy. One of my favorite openings! If they had an anime opening try not to sing along challenge with all of my favorite anime openings, I'd probably crack and collapse at that one!
> 
> My favorite character is Neutrophil 1146, AND I really love the Dendritic Cell. Along with Killer T <:​



Neutrophil 1146 was a freaking BA half the time! 


Spoiler



Cancer actually became my favorite character since his debut. They took such an interesting take on something so devastating like cancer. The whole being born in a world that doesn't want you. Hearing how that feels coming from the Cancer cell was really sad. Never thought I'd ever feel sad for cancer lol


----------



## Bcat

Dororo ep 16 was great! Animation quality is back to normal 



Spoiler



I love the shark boi's design! Can't wait to see Jiromaru kick Itachi's ass. He needs to square up after what he did to Dororo at the end. I was starting to feel bad for him, but then he stripped her naked and now I want him dead. I was hoping Hyakkimaru would've showed up to save Dororo in this one, but I am looking forward to seeing him reunited with the doctor! and poor Dororo, how much more crap does she have to go though? >.< my poor bby.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I saw the movie Lelouch of the Re;surrection at an anime convention and it has gotten me super into Code Geass again. I am now watching the random spinoffs and movies I didn't see. I am also considering making a Lulu cosplay. I wanted to for a while, but his new outfit has even more pretty gold trim and I love it.


----------



## Midoriya

_Happy 1st year anniversary to The Anime Thread!_

As of this day, 05/09/2019, it has officially been one year since The Anime Thread on TBT was created.  I just wanted to thank everyone for their interest in anime and the thread, and for posting in the thread.  Also, a special thanks to NoUsernameHere, Excalibur, and Krefails for the renewed interest in anime on TBT and for founding and running The Anime Degenerates Association Discord server.  From the bottom of my heart, thank you everyone.​
In celebration of this (and because my internet is fast again), I watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover I missed and watched an episode of HunterxHunter.

Black Clover episodes 80-82:



Spoiler



Episodes 80 and 81 were really intense.  Finral’s team faced off against Langris’s team and got locked in a deadly battle when Langris begin emitting a dark, sinister power far stronger than anything Finral could handle.  Finral’s two allies had already been transported to the other team’s crystal, and tried to destroy it, but Langris destroyed their crystal AND badly injured Finral to where he needed medical help to live still.  The Wizard King stepped in and paused everything with time magic before they could fight any longer, and then round one of the semifinals began abruptly afterwards.  Asta, Mimosa, and Zora’s (disguised as Xerx) team took on Finral’s team and Mimosa carried the crystal with plant magic while Asta began deflecting Langris’s dark bullets.  Because the magic is so powerful, Mimosa had to also keep using recovery magic on Asta, otherwise his body would shatter and he would die, as well as the crystal.  Asta decided to go into anti-magic mana dark mode in order to win and protect himself, but needed some time to get his ki circular.  Zora stepped in front of Asta and unleashed a powerful trap magic spell in front of Langris’s dark bullets, while shouting that this wasn’t the magic knights his father dreamed of.  The episode also featured a backstory on Zora’s father who was the first peasant to join the magic knights after training for years and becoming a father, but later died and left Zora pretty messed up with an intense hatred for magic knights.  Episode 82 was a special of Charmy and her quest for food.  That’s all I’ll say about it as it’s pretty hilarious.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



HunterxHunter episode 64:



Spoiler



All I watched since resuming the series so far was episode 64, but it was pretty intense and interesting.  Gon and Killua continued to train and started practicing different techniques including Ken, Ko, and Ryu, which allows them to fight much more powerfully at fast speeds.  Meanwhile, the group of all the players who were gathered to find all the cards and clear the game just needed 10 cards left, but a guy with blonde hair stepped forward and revealed himself as the bomber.  He had planted bombs on everyone that accelerate with heart beats, and he has the ability to use little flower, a technique that explodes someone’s face from his hand if they try to touch him.  He made a proposition that they hand over all 90 of the cards or die by exploding when the timers end.  One of the guys tried to bargain with him and ended up getting killed.  At the end of the episode, some members of the Phantom Troupe arrived at Greed Island on a boat, since it exists in the real world.  Something tells me it’s about to get real.  Really looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Zura

*Our weeb powers have grown so much since the day this thread was made. *
Soon our community will be large enough to consume all of TBT!​


----------



## dedenne

Excalibur said:


> *Our weeb powers have grown so much since the day this thread was made. *
> Soon our community will be large enough to consume all of TBT!​



can that just not happen pls


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?



I'm watching Baka and Test.


----------



## Peg

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?



*raises hand*





Two of my favorite characters from Attack on Titan:  Mikasa and Levi.


----------



## Zura

Just another day for the survey corp!





Anyways, is it me or does the current season of anime airing just suck? Unless you're a die-hard Fruit basket fan, chances are, you're like me with nothing good to watch. I mean, Demon Slayer is probably the single best show of the season but that's just one anime. How did this happen after the last few seasons were just so amazing? It's not hard to notice that most anime discourse usually stems from fans discussing sessional anime because everyone can relate. Since most of us have watched a great many animes on our own, it can be hard for us to discuss one thing knowing that someone hasn't seen something yet.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?



I am as well. Season 3 Part 2 is pretty fantastic so far (although idk why they can't just call it Season 4 but whatever) and it's easily my favorite anime of the season. Unfortunately, like Excalibur said, this current season is quite underwhelming. Not like it matters to me because I can go back and watch a ton of old stuff I missed, but I do wish there was more good shows airing this Spring to talk about.


----------



## LadyDestani

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?



Yep, I am! I used to wait until the season aired and then watch it so I didn't have to wait a whole week between episodes, but I'm following the current episodes weekly. It was just too much trouble trying to avoid spoilers.

Like Excaliber said, there's not a whole lot of current anime this season that I'm watching. Attack on Titan and Fruits Basket are the highlights I guess.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

LadyDestani said:


> Yep, I am! I used to wait until the season aired and then watch it so I didn't have to wait a whole week between episodes, but I'm following the current episodes weekly. It was just too much trouble trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> Like Excaliber said, there's not a whole lot of current anime this season that I'm watching. Attack on Titan and Fruits Basket are the highlights I guess.



Yeah, I try to stay current with AoT cuz i know how people like to spoil. Especially since I believe big things are gonna happen this season. I'd hate for any of it to be ruined.

Also, what is this Fruits Basket I keep hearing about? I'm not a huge anime fan so I don't know anything lol. But I'm looking for a new show to binge. Hopefully a fully completed one


----------



## Ryumia

xRileyx said:


> _Happy 1st year anniversary to The Anime Thread!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of this day, 05/09/2019, it has officially been one year since The Anime Thread on TBT was created. I just wanted to thank everyone for their interest in anime and the thread, and for posting in the thread.  Also, a special thanks to NoUsernameHere, Excalibur, and Krefails for the renewed interest in anime on TBT and for founding and running The Anime Degenerates Association Discord server.  From the bottom of my heart, thank you everyone.​


Congratulations.  Didn't really notice that it has been that long since this thread has been created. 



UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?


I only watched season one of the anime. Haven't kept up with it after finishing watching the English sub of it. I had a lot of anime to watch back then. That's probably why I haven't been watching the other seasons. I still got a lot of anime to watch and I am also trying to get back into Asian Dramas as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Yeah, I try to stay current with AoT cuz i know how people like to spoil. Especially since I believe big things are gonna happen this season. I'd hate for any of it to be ruined.
> 
> Also, what is this Fruits Basket I keep hearing about? I'm not a huge anime fan so I don't know anything lol. But I'm looking for a new show to binge. Hopefully a fully completed one



Fruits Basket is about an orphaned girl who befriends a family that is 'cursed' by the Chinese Zodiac. Whenever a member of this family is hugged by someone of the opposite gender, they transform into the Zodiac animal that they represent. Of course, this leads to many funny and quirky situations. But as the anime continues, the tone becomes a bit more serious as you learn about how the curse has negatively impacted this family's lives.

The original anime aired in 2001, but it did not cover the complete story from the manga and you don't get to meet all of the Zodiac members.

The remake is airing now and it's supposed to be more faithful to the manga.

While it's not my favorite anime, I did enjoy the original and I'm watching the remake because I never read the manga and I want to see how the full story goes along with meeting the additional characters.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Just found this one, looks fun.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

LadyDestani said:


> Fruits Basket is about an orphaned girl who befriends a family that is 'cursed' by the Chinese Zodiac. Whenever a member of this family is hugged by someone of the opposite gender, they transform into the Zodiac animal that they represent. Of course, this leads to many funny and quirky situations. But as the anime continues, the tone becomes a bit more serious as you learn about how the curse has negatively impacted this family's lives.
> 
> The original anime aired in 2001, but it did not cover the complete story from the manga and you don't get to meet all of the Zodiac members.
> 
> The remake is airing now and it's supposed to be more faithful to the manga.
> 
> While it's not my favorite anime, I did enjoy the original and I'm watching the remake because I never read the manga and I want to see how the full story goes along with meeting the additional characters.



Ooh! That sounds really cute. Maybe I'll wait for it to be a completed series though. Cuz if they never finish it, ill be so disappointed. I watched a few animes that never finished  Hunter x Hunter being one of them


----------



## Zura

Hunter x Hunter?s ending was satisfactory. I didn't really care or like the series in general though.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

LadyDestani said:


> Fruits Basket is about an orphaned girl who befriends a family that is 'cursed' by the Chinese Zodiac. Whenever a member of this family is hugged by someone of the opposite gender, they transform into the Zodiac animal that they represent. Of course, this leads to many funny and quirky situations. But as the anime continues, the tone becomes a bit more serious as you learn about how the curse has negatively impacted this family's lives.
> 
> The original anime aired in 2001, but it did not cover the complete story from the manga and you don't get to meet all of the Zodiac members.
> 
> The remake is airing now and it's supposed to be more faithful to the manga.
> 
> While it's not my favorite anime, I did enjoy the original and I'm watching the remake because I never read the manga and I want to see how the full story goes along with meeting the additional characters.



Ooh! That sounds really cute. Maybe I'll wait for it to be a completed series though. Cuz if they never finish it, ill be so disappointed. I watched a few animes that never finished  Hunter x Hunter being one of them


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Excalibur said:


> Hunter x Hunter?s ending was satisfactory. I didn't really care or like the series in general though.



Both versions?


----------



## LambdaDelta

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Ooh! That sounds really cute. Maybe I'll wait for it to be a completed series though. Cuz if they never finish it, ill be so disappointed. I watched a few animes that never finished  Hunter x Hunter being one of them



never bothered with fruits basket myself, but you should be safe here, barring any freak production accidents. since something like hunterxhunter anime isn't properly finished (well it is from a planned production standpoint, but not so much a conclusive ending one obviously), as the manga is still ongoing. meanwhile, the fruits basket manga concluded well over a decade ago already, so they'd certainly have all the basic groundwork for the new anime laid out from the start


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

LambdaDelta said:


> never bothered with fruits basket myself, but you should be safe here, barring any freak production accidents. since something like hunterxhunter anime isn't properly finished (well it is, from a planned production standpoint, but not so much a conclusive ending one obviously), as the manga is still ongoing. meanwhile, the fruits basket manga concluded well over a decade ago already, so they'd certainly have all the basic groundwork for the new anime laid out from the start



Do you think that I should watch the original first? How many seasons are there for the remake? I'm very interested in this


----------



## LambdaDelta

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Do you think that I should watch the original first? How many seasons are there for the remake? I'm very interested in this



I mean I'm certainly not the person to ask about this, but I don't see any harm in seeing what a sort of anime-original take was like. could allow for interesting comparison/contrasting cases

also, I don't see anything on an episode count for the remake, but perhaps someone familiar with the manga could give a rough ballpark estimate based on the current pacing of episodes aired thus far

(my personal guess though for 23 volumes would hit about the 4-5 cour range)


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Both versions?



I have only watched the second version. Do they have drastic difference between the two besides the obvious art/sound?


----------



## Lady Timpani

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Do you think that I should watch the original first? How many seasons are there for the remake? I'm very interested in this





LambdaDelta said:


> I mean I'm certainly not the person to ask about this, but I don't see any harm in seeing what a sort of anime-original take was like. could allow for interesting comparison/contrasting cases
> 
> also, I don't see anything on an episode count for the remake, but perhaps someone familiar with the manga could give a rough ballpark estimate based on the current pacing of episodes aired thus far
> 
> (my personal guess though for 23 volumes would hit about the 4-5 cour range)



The original only adapted the first couple volumes, and thus when they made an ending for it it wound up being pretty different from how the manga itself ended. I’ve only ever watched a couple episodes of the original, partly because I knew that it was so different from the manga, but what I watched was pretty fun. I think the animation of the new series is really good, though, and they seem to be trying to stick pretty faithfully to the manga. I’ve only watched the first episode so far, though, so something might have changed lol. 

Personally, I would say that if you have access to the manga and like to read manga to read that over watching the original anime. But I tend to prefer the manga to the anime, so it’s up to you.


----------



## Ryumia

Haven't posted my progress with the all the anime that I am currently watching. I'll probably post my thoughts about them whenever I got the time to do so. Currently making some time for Asian Dramas and IRL stuff.

*Currently Watching*


Boruto
Sword Art Online: Alicization
Wiseman's Grandchild
Code Geass Season 2
Fruits Basket (2019)
The Rising of the Shield Hero
*Finished Watching*


Log Horizon Season 1
Log Horizon Season 2
Ace Attorney Season 1
Ace Attorney Season 2
My Roommate is a Cat
Code Geass Season 1
Meiji Tokyo Renka


----------



## Milleram

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?



You mean the season that's currently airing? I am! I've been keeping up with the manga so I know what's gonna happen, but it's still nice to see everything animated. Plus, it refreshes my memory in terms of the story! I'm really enjoying the newest season so far. c:


----------



## lunatepic

haven't really watched any anime this year besides mp100 s2 but i recently started carole and tuesday and i'm so glad i did!! it's absolutely gorgeous and so charming and wholesome!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Excalibur said:


> I have only watched the second version. Do they have drastic difference between the two besides the obvious art/sound?



I haven't gotten to either yet. There is one scene I'd be surprised to see come from the new one. I assume they were in a shared bath.


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I haven't gotten to either yet. There is one scene I'd be surprised to see come from the new one. I assume they were in a shared bath.



I don't think that ever happen in the real one. I could just be forgetting though.


----------



## carackobama

Has anyone on here watched Bunny Girl Senpai? I just finished binging it and it was amazing ;; <3


----------



## Zura

carackobama said:


> Has anyone on here watched Bunny Girl Senpai? I just finished binging it and it was amazing ;; <3



I've watched 6 and a half episodes during the weekly airing and then stopped for some reason. My brother said that he might be interested in watching it with me so now im waiting for him to finish his stuff.


----------



## carackobama

Excalibur said:


> I've watched around 4 or 5 episodes during the weekly airing and then stopped for some reason. My brother said that he might be interested in watching it with me so now im waiting for him to finish his stuff.



Let me know your thoughts on it when you finish watching! It’s one of those shows that get better as it goes on IMO.


----------



## Zura

Really? I don't know how they could possibly top the first few episodes. They were fantastic!


----------



## Bcat

carackobama said:


> Has anyone on here watched Bunny Girl Senpai? I just finished binging it and it was amazing ;; <3



This is on my watchlist i need to get around to it eventually lol


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Currently I'm watching Dragon Ball... the first one! It's pretty amazing how the anime still remains fun to watch after so many years... though, it can be kind of pervy, haha. xD There's that old man Mutenroshi-sama who is such a perv! Luckily, he gets beaten up all the time. xD It's a fun anime, very easy to watch and funny. Not something ground-breaking like, say, One Piece but still amazing. 
Also watching Naruto but I've stopped for a bit. I'm on episode 157, so about 70 episodes left but I'm giving it a small break. I'll be back to it after finishing Zelda :3



UglyMonsterFace said:


> Is anyone watching Attack on Titan?


I am! Though, I haven't watched the third season Part 1 and Part 2. I'm waiting for all the episodes to come out so I can watch them in one-two days, haha. XD  I marked the date of the last episode of Part 2 in my calendar. : )


----------



## Burumun

Started watching Jojo part 1, since I caught up with part 5 now, lol. Even as an anime, it's not really fun to watch, even at double speed, but I'm powering through.


----------



## Zura

Rusolando-Kun said:


> Not something ground-breaking like, say, One Piece but still amazing.



Oh, have you watched One Piece as well?


----------



## Darby

Nobody on here is suffering more than me right now... Twin Star Exorcists... five more episodes to go... My inner masochist is incredibly strong and apparently about eight and a half years old.


----------



## Bcat

Darby said:


> Nobody on here is suffering more than me right now... Twin Star Exorcists... five more episodes to go... My inner masochist is incredibly strong and apparently about eight and a half years old.



why are you suffering is it bad? I've never heard of it before


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Darby said:


> Nobody on here is suffering more than me right now... Twin Star Exorcists... five more episodes to go... My inner masochist is incredibly strong and apparently about eight and a half years old.



It can't be as bad as the censored versions of Shinzo, or Escaflowne.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Excalibur said:


> Oh, have you watched One Piece as well?



Sorry for my slow reply!! I'm still figuring out how the forum works. :3

And yes!! I've watched 860 episodes of One Piece, haha. It was my first long anime, all I'd do (in terms of my hobbies) within 3 full months was watch One Piece!! So much happiness. *(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*
I was watching it with fansubs, so I'm currently waiting for the group I like to continue the subs. And I'm in no rush anyways since there's quite a few other anime to watch and games to play. I'll wait until that group makes some more episodes so I can watch them all in 2-3 days, hah. :3

What about you? *٩(●ᴗ●)۶*

Also I'm extremely hyped for the Attack on Titan 2: The Final Battle game. It's just all of the content from the previous game + Season 3. Releases on July 7th 2019, so right after the last episode of Part 2 finishes airing, if I'm not mistaken... I'm so happy they continued the series!! 


Spoiler










I know this isn't game-topic, but I wanted to mention it because people talked about AoT. :3


----------



## Darby

Whew, I finished it!!! Okay, well, maybe suffering was too harsh because I did actually watch the whole thing but it was kind of like Speed Racer and Super Friends so maybe just geared for a younger audience... Except for that whole middle school kids getting together to have a baby to save the world thing... And I guess it’s from a popular manga which I haven’t read so the plot twists were really something... Except for the completely predictable parts that is. And I haven’t heard of those two before so I’ll be sure to remember them if I do come across them.


----------



## Midoriya

An update.  I finished the Greed Island arc of HunterxHunter and watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

HunterxHunter episodes 65-75:



Spoiler



Biscuit continued to teach Gon and Killua about using different techniques and Gon developed his Nen into a really powerful fist attack called Rock, Paper, Scissors, where Rock is the charged up fist that he uses at the end of it.  The group then went looking for a Patch of Shore card in the Greed Island game and came to a place where pirates are.  They challenged the pirates 15 people versus 15 people in different sports, where to become the victor you had to get 8 wins out of 15 people.  They lost with the first group, but came back with Hisoka and Tsezgerra’s group, plus a couple of newbies to try and win.  That’s when they were challenged to an intense dodgeball battle, where they had to knock all the opposing players out to win.  It ended up being just Gon, Killua, and Hisoka against Razor, the head pirate in the end, who had a very strong aura.  Gon maximized his aura and went all out to try and win, but Razor hit it back with full power.  Gon passed out and it seemed like they would lose to Razor, but Hisoka stepped in and stole the glory by using his Nen bungee gum technique to send the ball back at Razor full force, where it also stuck to his arms.  He was pushed out of bounds by the force and lost, and so Gon’s team won.  After obtaining the card, they were pursued by Genthru the bomber and his two associates.  Tsezgerra met with Gon’s team and said they would buy them three weeks for Gon, Killua, and Biscuit to be ready to face Genthru’s team.  They succeeded, but then they left the game and all the cards with Goreinu, who was also a player known by Gon’s team.  Because Genthru’s team couldn’t target Tsezgerra’s team anymore, they went after Gon’s team.  Gon’s team put their plan into action by splitting the group up in the forest, with Gon facing Genthru, Biscuit facing one of the other guys, and Killua facing another.  Killua and Biscuit took care of their opponents no problem, but Gon faced a difficult opponent in Genthru, who was out of his league.  Gon sacrificed his left hand and part of his right arm to land a hit on Genthru, and then made Genthru fall into a pitfall with himself.  He then used gain on a card to make a giant rock trap Genthru, and used his Rock, Paper, Scissors Nen technique to knock Genthru out.  Gon’s group had successfully captured Genthru’s group and Gon got the last of the cards to win the Greed Island game.  There was a quiz afterwards for all players, which Gon won with 87 out of 100 points, and he got to take three cards with them outside the game.  Gon and Killua then said goodbye to Biscuit, and used the Accompany card to go to the second player Gon had met in the game, who registered as “Nigg”.  Gon and Killua met Kite this way, who was taught by Ging, Gon’s father, who Gon is still looking for.  Now the Chimera Ant arc is about to begin.  I have to say I really enjoyed the Greed Island arc.  Especially the dodgeball battle, which was really intense.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.



Black Clover episode 83:



Spoiler



The dark magic bullets that Langris shot at the group went past Zora’s trap spell circle, but ended up hitting Zora, who had placed a trap spell on himself, using up a large amount of stamina.  The spell activated, and the dark magic bullets went back at Langris with twice the power.  Langris cancelled them out though, but Asta had time to go into his dark anti-magic form.  This is when he used the anti-magic spell Black Meteorite to knock Langris out and destroy the enemy crystal at the same time Asta’s team’s crystal was destroyed, resulting in a draw.  In the second battle, it was Luck’s team versus Rill Boismortier’s, the Captain of the Aqua Deer Magic Knights, team.  Luck’s team quickly sent a combined magic spell at the enemy crystal, but Rill Boismortier used powerful painting magic to send the attack back at Luck’s team’s crystal, which was destroyed.  In the third battle, Yuno, Noelle, and En’s team faced another team, and Yuno won it for them easily by destroying the enemy crystal without using any of his spirit magic powers.  The final match of the Royal Knights Selection Exam is about to begin between Rill Boismortier’s team and Yuno’s team.  It should be a fierce battle for sure.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Oh, you're watching Hunter x Hunter! I love the first anime adaptation!! Such an amazing anime. Though, I hated the ending. =/ Cannot wait to start the new adaptation since it seems like it has so much more to it!


----------



## dedenne

i just started watching little witch academia!! i really like the art style of it, makes up for the main character being realllly annoying


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I was watching Dragon Ball today. Episodes 49-57. The current arc is really funny and there were just so many great things. :3 It made me laugh and the action parts were actually amazing. Technically the action looked old, but there's just so much depth to it - that's how you make a classic!


----------



## Pop-tart

I finished Revolutionary Girl Utena recently and wow that sure was a ride lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched episode 7 of the new Fruits Basket remake, Spring Comes. I remember this story being my favorite from the original anime.



Spoiler



This episode is where the show really begins taking a more serious turn. Learning about Hatori's past love and what happened with her was so tragic. Then, they contrast that with both Kana and Tohru's optimistic response to what happens when the snow melts.

Also, seeing Hatori's dragon form for the first time was so cute. I love it!


----------



## gobby

LadyDestani said:


> Today I watched episode 7 of the new Fruits Basket remake, Spring Comes. I remember this story being my favorite from the original anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This episode is where the show really begins taking a more serious turn. Learning about Hatori's past love and what happened with her was so tragic. Then, they contrast that with both Kana and Tohru's optimistic response to what happens when the snow melts.
> 
> Also, seeing Hatori's dragon form for the first time was so cute. I love it!



Oh dang I didn't know it was out :^O


----------



## Zura

Leave it to Ancient Magus Bride to break my streak of not crying while watching anime. Ughh why am I such a softy?!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I wouldn't recommend Tenjo Tenge. The opening is catchy, and starts off well, then it is just a bunch of long flashbacks. They don't get back to the main story before the show ends. I'm curious about what happened behind the scenes.


----------



## carackobama

LadyDestani said:


> Today I watched episode 7 of the new Fruits Basket remake, Spring Comes. I remember this story being my favorite from the original anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This episode is where the show really begins taking a more serious turn. Learning about Hatori's past love and what happened with her was so tragic. Then, they contrast that with both Kana and Tohru's optimistic response to what happens when the snow melts.
> 
> Also, seeing Hatori's dragon form for the first time was so cute. I love it!



I think this episode may have been my favourite so far! It was so heartbreaking and beautiful.


----------



## Zura

Cells at work is getting a dub!!


----------



## gobby

Does anyone here like mecha anime? It's the only genre I can't get myself into :^?


----------



## Zura

I highly deslike mecha anything. Why do robots need to look human anyways?!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

gobby said:


> Does anyone here like mecha anime? It's the only genre I can't get myself into :^?



There is a quite a difference between titles like Macross and Gurren Lagann. Not quite an anime, there is also Megas XLR. I've been told to watch Godanar, never did get to it.


----------



## gobby

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is a quite a difference between titles like Macross and Gurren Lagann. Not quite an anime, there is also Megas XLR. I've been told to watch Godanar, never did get to it.



Yeah I've seen gurren lagann, didn't dislike it. I feel like I'm just missing out I guess


----------



## carackobama

I've never got the hype with mecha tbh


----------



## Cwynne

I just started watching Dangonronpa (งツ)ว


----------



## LadyDestani

gobby said:


> Does anyone here like mecha anime? It's the only genre I can't get myself into :^?



I can't really get into the mecha genre either. There are a few individual anime that I like, more for the surrounding story and characters and not related to the mech battles, like Vision of Escaflowne, but as a whole the genre doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Zura

Cwynne said:


> I just started watching Dangonronpa (งツ)ว



Cool, I know NoUserName and my brother are both playing those games. Id ask them if they'd like to discuss it 

Does anyone here like sports anime? I deslike the genre.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just a friendly reminder, TA DA we have an anime discord. 
Feel free to look into it here.


----------



## gobby

Excalibur said:


> Cool, I know NoUserName and my brother are both playing those games. Id ask them if they'd like to discuss it
> 
> Does anyone here like sports anime? I deslike the genre.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also just a friendly reminder, TA DA we have an anime discord.
> Feel free to look into it here.



I've only seen hajime no ippo, but I really like boxing so that's why I enjoy it! I'm not interested in any besides that :^P


----------



## Bcat

I'm not all that into mecha. I haven't seen that many of them though. I enjoyed Evangelion and the first couple seasons of voltron( i know it's not anime, close enough tho).


----------



## LadyDestani

Excalibur said:


> Cool, I know NoUserName and my brother are both playing those games. Id ask them if they'd like to discuss it
> 
> Does anyone here like sports anime? I deslike the genre.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also just a friendly reminder, TA DA we have an anime discord.
> Feel free to look into it here.



I've never tried to watch a sports anime.  I don't watch very many sports in general so I feel like watching an anime about a sport I don't care about would be kind of boring.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

gobby said:


> Yeah I've seen gurren lagann, didn't dislike it. I feel like I'm just missing out I guess



There is one technically mech show I would recommend. Not really an anime, it aired in the 90's on Fox Kids. Pretty sure it was based on a Frank Miller comic before he went nuts. The comic may have been a parody of Astroboy and Gigantor.


----------



## Midoriya

Took a break from HunterxHunter because it’s such a long series, and I watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and all of Akame ga Kill as well.

Black Clover episode 84:



Spoiler



Yuno, Noelle, and En’s team faced off against Rill Boismortier’s team in the final battle of the Royal Knights Selection Exam tournament.  Noelle and En protected the crystal from the other two enemies thanks to Noelle’s Sea Dragon’s Cradle, and Yuno fought Rill Boismortier, the Captain of the Aqua Deer Magic Knights head on with fierce wind magic.  A lot of aerial combat took place and Yuno and Rill fought each other with interesting wind magic and painting magic spells, respectively.  In the end, Yuno was forced to use his wind spirit magic and was able to combine with it to launch a ferocious wind magic spell of light that clashed with Rill Boismortier’s ultimate painting magic spell.  The mana levels were off the charts.  In the end, unfortunately, Rill Boismortier ended up getting so fired up and using up so much magic that some of it affected his crystal and it broke.  Yuno, Noelle, and En won the tournament, but more Magic Knights will be selected as Royal Knights later.  Asta felt bad after ending his battle with Langris in a draw, and vowed to catch up to Yuno.  Lastly, as Zora Ideale was leaving, the Wizard King confronted him and asked him to join them as a Magic Knight, talking about how he knew Zora’s father and relating to his past.  When told his name, Zora just laughed and walked away saying, “Zora Ideale?  I don’t know who that jerk is.”  Overall, the Royal Knights Selection Exam tournament arc was a lot of fun and interesting, and helped display a lot of cool new magic spells.  I don’t know when the next arc will start, but I’m definitely looking forward to it.



Akame ga Kill!  Episodes 1-24:



Spoiler



I don’t have enough of a word count available in one post to recount all of what I watched, but I’ll just repost this review I made with slight modifications.

Normally I don’t watch anime shows that are bad, but Akame ga Kill fits the genres I like.  It was enjoyable, but there were a lot of things left unexplained and there’s also a lot of death and gore, so be prepared for that if you’re going to watch it.  It has its moments, but overall the series isn’t that great.  If you’re wanting to experience Akame ga Kill, I suggest reading the manga instead.  I give this one a 4/10



I plan on taking a break from watching anime for awhile and focusing on other things.  When I resume though, I’ll begin the Chimera Ant arc of HunterxHunter.


----------



## Dim

Anyone here remember Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo?


----------



## Bcat

Nox said:


> Anyone here remember Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo?



omg i remember the commercials for it


----------



## gobby

Nox said:


> Anyone here remember Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo?



I used to have a crush on gas can


----------



## burrntriice

ok so i finally got round to watching my hero academia and
i reallly love all might.
i think hes my favourite.
hes best boy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Nox said:


> Anyone here remember Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo?


I remember that being on Toonami with the end of the Alabasta arc of 4kids One Piece and Zatch bell. I don't think we ever got the end of Zatch Bell over here.


----------



## Dim

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I remember that being on Toonami with the end of the Alabasta arc of 4kids One Piece and Zatch bell. I don't think we ever got the end of Zatch Bell over here.


Man, I remember when I was 9 I was absolutely obsessed with Zatch Bell. I even named my ACWW town Zatch lmao. Last memory was their battle at some castle. Can’t believe they stopped Tanumi just like that :/


----------



## Ryumia

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I remember that being on Toonami with the end of the Alabasta arc of 4kids One Piece and Zatch bell. I don't think we ever got the end of Zatch Bell over here.


Zatch Bell... :0 Those bring back memories. I always wanted Kiyo and Megumi to be couple when I watched this anime. Remembered this one song in the English Dub of the anime that would be stuck in my head. I'll share the song down below. Can't help laughing a little when I listen to it.


----------



## Zura

Bunny Girl senpai is on hold until my brother wants to finally start. In the mean time, ive been watching Engaged to the Unidentified. So far so good, first few episode hooked me in fast


----------



## carackobama

I've started watching Your Lie In April and oh my gosh, I'm in LOVE. I've just finished episode 8 and I already feel like this is going to end up as one of my favourite anime ever.


----------



## Zura

I've always found it weird that almost everyone enjoys Your Lie in April but I thought it was complete trash.


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> I've always found it weird that almost everyone enjoys Your Lie in April but I thought it was complete trash.



I’m not on either side of whether it’s good or not because I haven’t watched it, but I must ask, why do you think it’s complete trash?


----------



## Zura

xRileyx said:


> I’m not on either side of whether it’s good or not because I haven’t watched it, but I must ask, why do you think it’s complete trash?




This one really depends on the person watching it. The artist tried going for a realism style and it just looked *horrible*. One example would be that characters were given lips that looked like the duck faces on Instagram. Most shots required so much work to animate, it became a *slideshow*. 
The *writing was just plain awful*. The show should have been titled "_Monologues the anime_" more than half of the talking in the show happens in the main characters head. It also never felt right with characters that are freaking *14* talking with such flowery dialogue as they do in the show. I was never able to relate to anyone because they all seemed so out of place.
Characters were too *one dimensional* making them just walking cliches. I wasn't able to fully immerse myself with a specific character because they all were defined by one characteristic. What's funny is, I started to dislike most of the cast because of this issue.

Haven't watched the show in like a year so please forgive me for the shortlist. These are just the things that quickly come to mind when thinking about it. I do remember watching some bits with my sister and she told me that she sees those exact same problems so I knew I wasn't just going insane.


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> This one really depends on the person watching it. The artist tried going for a realism style and it just looked *horrible*. One example would be that characters were given lips that looked like the duck faces on Instagram. Most shots required so much work to animate, it became a *slideshow*.
> The *writing was just plain awful*. The show should have been titled "_Monologues the anime_" more than half of the talking in the show happens in the main characters head. It also never felt right with characters that are freaking *14* talking with such flowery dialogue as they do in the show. I was never able to relate to anyone because they all seemed so out of place.
> Characters were too *one dimensional* making them just walking cliches. I wasn't able to fully immerse myself with a specific character because they all were defined by one characteristic. What's funny is, I started to dislike most of the cast because of this issue.
> 
> Haven't watched the show in like a year so please forgive me for the shortlist. These are just the things that quickly come to mind when thinking about it. I do remember watching some bits with my sister and she told me that she sees those exact same problems so I knew I wasn't just going insane.



Interesting.  I’ll have to watch a couple episodes to see what’s up.  I’m sure if the things you described make it bad enough, it will be noticeable.  Thanks for explaining everything.


----------



## Wildtown

one punch man season two is pretty good aswell as attack on titan and still currently watching hunter x hunter


----------



## Dim

Lmaooo


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 85:



Spoiler



This was mostly a filler/backstory episode.  Asta was totally out of it after having lost in the Royal Knights Selection Exam, and Yuno having won the tournament with Noelle and En.  He wouldn’t respond or anything at first.  Then the Black Bull squad members tried cheering him up, and finally Captain Yami shared a story with them all in the hot springs bath about the time he first fought alongside Captain William Vengeance of the Golden Dawn Magic Knight squad.  It was alright for a slower-paced episode after the fast-paced tournament arc that just concluded.  Looking forward to watching the next episodes



I haven’t started the Chimera Ant arc of HunterxHunter yet, but once I do I’ll make sure to post my thoughts about it here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Nox said:


> Lmaooo



What is left of 4kids is still clinging to that licence.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching My Roommate is a Cat. I powered through the last 3 episodes today. The last 2 in particular I had to watch back to back because of how episode 11 left off. I really liked the series. It told a good story that was at times cute and at other times tugged at my heart. Plus, I thought it wrapped up nicely. On top of that, I could honestly relate to the main character. So I would recommend this anime.

I think I'm going to start watching Emma: A Victorian Romance next. It's been in my queue for a while now, but other things always took priority over it. I haven't heard much about this anime. Nobody really talks about, but it looks like a story I would enjoy so I'm going to give it a chance. Sometimes, it's nice to watch something nobody's paying attention to and maybe find a gem.


----------



## Thunder

gobby said:


> Does anyone here like mecha anime? It's the only genre I can't get myself into :^?



last mecha i've finished was IBO, which was a good while ago


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nox said:


> Lmaooo



so glad that youtube is now recommending ygo spinoff dub clips

they're such an absolute treasure


also, good mecha off the top of my head include giant robo: the day the earth stood still and king of the braves: gaogaigar

g gundam is supposedly really good too (directed by imagawa, who also worked on the giant robo ovas), though I still haven't personally gotten to it myself

and I could also say eva, but for reasons both technical and not, I don't really consider it to be a mecha anime


----------



## teto

Has anyone been watching Sarazanmai this season? I'm surprised at how well it hooked me in, and I actually like every character in the show which I don't think has ever happened before. 

granted there isn't a lot of characters


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This was just recommended to me. No idea.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 86:



Spoiler



Another backstory episode as the show continued talking about Captain Yami and Captain Vangeance’s meeting and working together to stop bandits from attacking villages in the Clover kingdom.  They found out that two traitors were among the Magic Knights, Goht and Mohl, and took care of them while the Wizard King took care of the bandit boss who was trying to escape again.  They were both appointed Magic Knight squad captains, Yami of the Black Bulls, and Vangeance of the Golden Dawn Magic Knights.  Now Mereoleona Vermillion has shown up at the Black Bulls base and the news of the Royal Knights that were selected is about to be shared.  Looking forward to the coming episodes.



Still haven’t got around to starting the Chimera Ant arc of HunterxHunter yet, but I’m looking forward to watching it soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Just found this. Looks pretty funny. 1900's wooden mecha.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve made it through some of the HunterxHunter Chimera Ant arc, so I thought it fitting to share my thoughts here.

HunterxHunter episodes 76-82:



Spoiler



Gon and Killua were transported to the man who was one of the first people they met in the Greed Island game/arc.  It turned out to be Kite, one of Ging’s pupils who uses his Nen ability to create a slot machine with numbers one through nine that give him different weapons each.  Gon and Killua then met his friends and they decided to check out NGL, a territory on an island that doesn’t allow technology.  They decided to check it out based on the rumors that the Chimera Ant Queen had washed up somewhere.  Meanwhile, Pokkle and Ponzu were already there.  The Chimera Ant soldiers were created by the Chimera Ant Queen through photogenesis, which means when she eats a human, she has the option of birthing them as a new creature with the personality of the human she ate.  This resulted in Chimera Ant creatures who could speak and even learn, making them especially dangerous to humans.  By the time Gon, Killua, and Kite arrived, hundreds of humans on NGL had already been delivered to the Chimera Ant Queen by the Chimera Ant soldiers and devoured.  Pokkle ended up getting taken hostage (and probably eaten), and Ponzu from the Hunter Exam ended up getting shot with a gun by a Chimera Ant soldier and devoured.  The guns came from a hidden group in NGL, the NGL Underground, which was run by a man named Gyro until he and the others were taken by the Chimera Ants.  Gon, Killua, and Kite came into contact with their first encounter of a Chimera Ant, Rammot.  Killua and Gon delivered Nen attacks of Lightning and Rock, Paper, Rock respectively as Rammot was sent flying in pain, but Colt, the leader of the Chimera Ant army, took him from the air as Rammot swore revenge.  Gon, Killua, and Kite then made it to the factory occupied by Yunju’s team and defeated him and his two subordinates easily, although Kite had to take out the one Gon sliced in half with Rock, Paper, Scissors, because it would have played dead and then bit him.  Now Rammot is shown to have a Nen aura after recovering, meaning he’s the first Chimera Ant to develop Nen, which could be bad news for the Hunters.  So far the arc is very interesting and well done.  It’s a lot more intense than the previous arcs and is really long as well, so it should have a lot of good fight scenes and storytelling too, as well as character building.  Definitely looking forward to binging more episodes of this 61 episode arc.


----------



## moonfeathers

Anyone else know about the twin Phantomhive theory? (Black Butler)


----------



## Bizhiins

I really loved the new Castlevania anime on Netflix. I thought it was really good. And I can?t wait for the next season to come out!
I never played the games but after seeing the anime, I want to try out those old castlevania games now


----------



## LadyDestani

I've watched 5 episodes of Emma: A Victorian Romance now and I'm starting to really like it.  The first episode didn't really draw me in, but since then I've been liking it more and more.  It's a sweet, simple story and I find it very relaxing to watch.  The animation quality isn't all that great, but I've found that the softness/fuzziness of it almost has a nostalgic feel to it, like an old photograph, so it's kind of fitting.  I look forward to seeing how the story unfolds.

I've also recently started watching Welcome, Chitose, a cute little anime about a baby emperor penguin traveling around Kyoto.  It's super short with 3 minute episodes, so it's easy to fit in an episode here and there and Chitose is absolutely adorable.

And I finally got started on Season 3 of Bungou Stray Dogs, but I still have a lot of catching up to do on that.


----------



## Bcat

moonfeathers said:


> Anyone else know about the twin Phantomhive theory? (Black Butler)





Spoiler: manga spoilers



I'm pretty sure they confirmed that?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

So this is a sentai themed show where bishies wield body odor themed weapons to make the world a better smelling place?


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So this is a sentai themed show where bishies wield body odor themed weapons to make the world a better smelling place?



if i could make a weapon out of my b.o I'd be dangerously overpowered


----------



## KnoxUK

A bit of a long shot but, is there any Fist of the North Star fans here?


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and made it to episode 100 of HunterxHunter.

Black Clover episode 87:



Spoiler



Asta got over his depression and vowed to become the Wizard King before Yuno does.  Mereoleona showed up and announced the Royal Knights that were selected: Nils Ragus of the Silver Eagle Magic Knights, Ben Benfunk and Ruben Shagger of the Crimson Lion Magic Knights, Kirsch Vermillion of the Coral Peacock Magic Knights, Puli Angel of the Blue Rose Magic Knights, En Ringard of the Preying Mantis Magic Knights, Rill Boismortier and Fragil Tormenta of the Aqua Deer Magic Knights, Hamon Caseus, Klause Lunettes, Mimosa Vermillion, and Yuno of the Golden Dawn Magic Knights, Luck Voltia, Noelle Silva, Zora Ideale, and Asta of the Black Bull Magic Knights.  Shiren Tium and Cob Portaport are Royal Knights as well and are essential for raiding the Eye of the Midnight Sun’s base.  Nozel Silva, Captain of the Silver Eagles, was added as well for more firepower.  Now all 20 of them including Mereoleona are about to raid the Eye of the Midnight Sun’s base finally, where Raia who uses copy magic, and the leader Licht await.  Definitely looking forward to the next episodes.



HunterxHunter episodes 83-100:



Spoiler



I don’t remember everything that happened, so I’ll go over the major points only.  Kite, Gon, and Killua went into NGL and faced Yunjo the Chimera Ant’s team, taking out all three opponents.  Neferpitou, one of the three royal guards for the Chimera Ant King, hatched with a specialist aura and killed Kite.  Now Kite is one of her puppets that she controls with Nen.  The other two royal guards, Shaiapouf and Menthuthuyoupi, hatched as well.  Finally, the Chimera Ant King, Meruem, hatched and the Chimera Ant Queen ended up dying.  Because the Chimera Ants no longer had a queen, they left the nest in NGL and began spreading across the continent and eventually the globe to become kings and queens of their own.  Meruem, Neferpitou, Shaiapouf, and Menthuthuyoupi went to East Gorteau and took out the king there, making the palace their home.  Gon and Killua, during this time, trained with Biscuit Krueger to be able to take down Knuckles and Shoots, two strong Nen users, otherwise they wouldn’t be allowed to go to NGL.  They lost, but now Gon, Killua, Knuckles, Shoots, Morel, and Knov have been divided into three pairs respectively to deal with the three royal guard Chimera Ants.  They’re trying to draw them away from Meruem so that the Chairman of the Hunter association, Netero, can take care of him.  Right now Gon is being tested by a chameleon Chimera Ant and Killua is in the city part of East Gorteau, trying to disrupt Neferpitou’s plan to sacrifice large amounts of humans.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.



Anyway, the HunterxHunter English dub concludes on Toonami in a week and one day, so I’m going to try and finish the sub before then.  That means I have to binge 48 episodes in one week, lmao.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and finished the Chimera Ant arc of Hunter x Hunter (2011).

Black Clover episode 88:



Spoiler



The twenty selected Royal Knights made preparations to raid The Eye of The Midnight Sun’s base, which is inside a gravity defying strong magic region.  They ate food and Mereoleona discovered a spy, who was captured and interrogated.  They then split into five teams to assault the base from all sides, and at the very end the copy magic user Raia appeared and prepared to fight.  Looks like a whole new set of battles are about to begin, so I’m definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Hunter x Hunter (2011) episodes 101-136:



Spoiler



A lot of stuff happened, so I’ll just go over the main stuff.  Ikalgo the octopus switched sides and became Killua’s friend, and Meleoreon switched sides as well and became Gon’s friend.  Gon, Killua, Morel, Shoot, Knuckle, Ikalgo, and Meleoreon all entered the palace taken over by Meruem, the Chimera Ant King, and his three royal guards Neferpitou, Shaiapouf, and Menthuthuyoupi with the help of Knov’s teleportation Nen abilities.  Shoot and Knuckle faced off against Menthuthuyoupi, and Shoot did some good damage while Knuckle’s APR ability was added on to Menthuthuyoupi.  Eventually Shoot was withered down though and ended up in the hospital.  By the time Menthuthuyoupi had almost gone bust from using too much aura to seal his Nen, Knuckle had to release APR from him or Morel would have died.  Shaiapouf was a clever one and plotted to kill Komugi, the girl Meruem loved to play the game Gungi with.  He could never beat her, but he loved playing the game with her until the end.  Killua’s new ability, Godspeed, allowed him to help out at various places by being faster than any of the enemies.  Palm was found to be reborn as a Chimera Ant, but Killua helped her regain her memories of her life as Palm.  This was after the chairman of the hunter association, Netero, had fought Meruem in the desert and had lost, but used the Little Rose technique to set off a bomb inside him that took out Meruem, the Chimera Ant King.  Shaiapouf and Menthuthuyoupi arrived and sacrificed a large portion of their bodes to revive Meruem though, and he became more powerful than he originally was.  It was later found out that the ants had become poisoned and Shaiapouf and Menthuthuyoupi both died from this.  Neferpitou was defeated by Gon in a crazy, angry awakened state for killing Kite, which greatly upset Gon.  Meruem was poisoned as well and eventually died playing Gungi with the girl Komugi, the only thing he had fun doing in life.  Komugi is presumed to have passed with him.  The result from all the battles and devastation that took place are that the countries of NGL and East Gorteau have been divided by the three other remaining countries in the continent, Gon is in the hospital and needs the best of help just to be able to make it, and the twelve Zodiacs will have to meet to discuss the election process for the next chairman of the hunter association.  It was overall a great arc filled with good character development, great fight scenes, and a nicely written story.  I’m definitely looking forward to wrapping up the show with the last 11 Chairman Election arc episodes I have to watch, but I’ll do that later.  Once I finish the show I’ll give a recap/post my thoughts about it here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Picked out 3 shows to watch more of, they all have traps.


----------



## gobby

Watched the first 9 episodes of parasyte, really enjoying it so far


----------



## Applejuice

http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/shingeki-no-kyojin-attack-on-titan

I really love attack on titan i've been watching it for so long and it just gets better and better. another anime i enjoyed watching was 
orange i really recommend it , its about a  group of school friends that find letters from there future self ... what will happen , who will they save? what to find out it is such a fascinating and fun anime to watch full of action packed drama


----------



## Midoriya

I finished Hunter x Hunter (2011)!

Hunter x Hunter (2011) episodes 137-148:



Spoiler



The election for the next chairman of the Hunter association began.  At first, it was a game of tag with Pariston leading and Cheadle trying to catch up with Ging’s (Gon’s father) advice.  Somehow, Leorio ended up in the running and was the final opponent for Pariston.  In the meantime, Killua found Alluka back home with his family and broke her out to go save Gon.  Alluka is his little sister and has the ability to grant any wish someone desires, with severe consequences including death if anyone doesn’t fulfill four requests.  The one called “Something” is the other side of Alluka, who is the one who holds this power.  Killua was able to save Gon with Alluka/Something’s help, and he arrived at the chairman election to a joyous Leorio who jumped out and grabbed him in an airborn hug.  Pariston won the election, whom the twelve Zodiacs under the old chairman, Netero, didn’t like, but his first action as chairman from having been vice chairman was to have Cheadle appointed as vice chairman and then resign, effectively making Cheadle the new chairman of the Hunter association.  Gon, Killua, and Alluka went to the world tree so Gon could find Ging again, and Killua and Alluka said goodbye to Gon, saying they would keep in contact.  Gon had also talked to Kite, who was reborn in a new body as a Chimera Ant, and when he found Ging atop the world tree, Gon gave Ging the hunter license Kite wanted him to give.  The final episode of the 148 episode show showed Gon and Ging talking all night about the happenings in their lives.

And at the very end of the show, Ging said these words:

”You should enjoy the little detours.  To the fullest.  Because that’s where you’ll find the things more important than what you want.”



Now for my review of the show.

It starts off slow like people have said and gets better as time goes on.  Despite this, this show is one of the few anime out there that manages to stay interesting for more than 100 episodes in some way or fashion.  Each successive arc features a buildup of new characters, strong story telling, intense fight scenes, funny moments, and stunning visuals.  There’s not much that can be found wrong with the show, and if there is anything that holds it back, I failed to find it.  The fact of the matter is this: if you don’t like the shonen genre in general or only plan on watching one in your lifetime, make sure it’s Hunter x Hunter (2011).  You won’t be disappointed.  I give this series a solid 9/10 when ranked among anime shows overall.

Anyway, I’m probably done watching anime for awhile.  There’s nothing new or more on my list on VRV at the moment, and my headphones are pretty much destroyed.  I have a list of anime to watch next from others in this thread and in TA-DA, but for now I’ll be taking a break.


----------



## gobby

Got that post anime depression, boys. Parasyte was pretty good, I've been wanting to watch it for a while so I'm glad I finally got around to it. I've been putting off the last 4 episodes of trigun because it's getting too sad and I don't want it to end


----------



## Midoriya

gobby said:


> Got that post anime depression, boys. Parasyte was pretty good, I've been wanting to watch it for a while so I'm glad I finally got around to it. I've been putting off the last 4 episodes of trigun because it's getting too sad and I don't want it to end



Parasyte: the maxim is one of my favorite anime shows, so I’m glad you liked it.  I also haven’t got around to watching Trigun yet, but that’s probably what I’ll be watching next whenever I resume my anime binging.  How good is Trigun in your opinion?  I’ve heard a lot of people say good things about it.


----------



## gobby

xRileyx said:


> Parasyte: the maxim is one of my favorite anime shows, so I’m glad you liked it.  I also haven’t got around to watching Trigun yet, but that’s probably what I’ll be watching next whenever I resume my anime binging.  How good is Trigun in your opinion?  I’ve heard a lot of people say good things about it.



Yeah i really enjoyed parasyte! And Trigun is so ****ing good! It's like a dusty western cowboy bebop lol and the characters are so lovable, highly recommend (Make sure you get around to samurai champloo too, dog  )


----------



## Midoriya

gobby said:


> Yeah i really enjoyed parasyte! And Trigun is so ****ing good! It's like a dusty western cowboy bebop lol and the characters are so lovable, highly recommend (Make sure you get around to samurai champloo too, dog  )



Trigun and Samurai Champloo are next on my list for sure.


----------



## LadyDestani

Trigun is a very good anime and I highly recommend it, but (not to be a downer) I didn't really like the ending.  The same goes for a lot of anime with me so I don't let it ruin my impression of the anime as a whole.  It's still very much worth the watch.  It just...kind of goes out with a whimper in my opinion.  I'm interested to see what you both think of it after you've finished watching it.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> Trigun is a very good anime and I highly recommend it, but (not to be a downer) I didn't really like the ending.  The same goes for a lot of anime with me so I don't let it ruin my impression of the anime as a whole.  It's still very much worth the watch.  It just...kind of goes out with a whimper in my opinion.  I'm interested to see what you both think of it after you've finished watching it.



Well to be fair, I’ve heard from others and realized now that only a few anime shows out of the countless ones there are have truly good endings.  I also heard that most of the time reading the manga is better than watching the show.

Doesn’t mean you can’t enjoy the show though.  I’ll make sure to post a review here when I finish it.


----------



## LadyDestani

xRileyx said:


> Well to be fair, I’ve heard from others and realized now that only a few anime shows out of the countless ones there are have truly good endings.  I also heard that most of the time reading the manga is better than watching the show.
> 
> Doesn’t mean you can’t enjoy the show though.  I’ll make sure to post a review here when I finish it.



That is so true. Ending aside, Trigun has great characters and a compelling, emotional story. It's got comedy, action, and drama covered. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gobby

Okay, finished trigun and boy howdy that ending LOL absolutely didn't know what to expect, so I know what you mean now destani
_Excellent_ show over all, think im due for a happy anime next tho when I recover from this one lol


----------



## watercolorwish

currently watching evangelion since it was added to netflix. i watched the first two episodes a long time ago but never finished it. its really good so far! some people said there was a lot of christian imagery and symbolism and i totally picked up on it and felt so smart lol


----------



## Bcat

poyonomatopoeia said:


> currently watching evangelion since it was added to netflix. i watched the first two episodes a long time ago but never finished it. its really good so far! some people said there was a lot of christian imagery and symbolism and i totally picked up on it and felt so smart lol



Are you watching subbed or the new dub? I've seen a lot of controversy about the new dub.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> Are you watching subbed or the new dub? I've seen a lot of controversy about the new dub.



I was going to ask about that. Netflix says it is closer to the original Japanese script. All I know is Shinji and the white haired kid don't seem as close as they were in the adv dub. Also cutting out a song due to legal stuff. I haven't seen either.


----------



## watercolorwish

The new dub was a bit disappointing... Mostly because of Shinji and Kaoru aren't as gay as I've seen people hyping them up to be


----------



## Bcat

poyonomatopoeia said:


> The new dub was a bit disappointing... Mostly because of Shinji and Kaoru aren't as gay as I've seen people hyping them up to be



They never really were all that gay imo. The subtext was definitely there, but it was always meant to be ambiguous in what way Kaworu loved Shinji.

I watched the scene they altered. They changed the line 'I love you' to 'I like you' Reginald's right, a lot of people are saying this is actually more accurate to the Japanese line. The original dub got a lot of things like that wrong. Personally though I think 'I love you' is a better choice for the storytelling. Shinji at this point in the story feels worthless and unlovable, so he needs to hear that there is someone out there who truly cares for him. If Kaworu doesn't drop the L bomb it significantly weakens the impact (heh) of how his and Shinji's story ultimately turns out.

On different note I like Kaworu's new voice but Shinji sounds weird to me.


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler: dororo finale



i feel like ep 24 couldve been... better, but it could've been worse so eh


----------



## Bcat

I loved the Dororo finale! I was expecting a lot more tragic so I’m pretty satisfied as a whole. I have nitpicks, but I’m impressed with how much material they managed to pack into only 24 minutes.


Spoiler



I wish tahomaru, nui, and jukai didn’t die though. I understand why they died, but the way they did was kind of silly. Like... They had plenty of time to get out. It was frustrating that they didn’t. 

I’m also really happy to see adult Dororo! She’s so pretty like her mother <3 The last scene feels more like a beginning than an ending. It leaves me hopeful for an ova or a second season. As is it does feel a little incomplete. it’s just begging for more!



As a whole it’s a LOT better than the manga and now that it’s done I can definitely say it’s one of my favorite animes ever. <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> I loved the Dororo finale! I was expecting a lot more tragic so I’m pretty satisfied as a whole. I have nitpicks, but I’m impressed with how much material they managed to pack into only 24 minutes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wish tahomaru, nui, and jukai didn’t die though. I understand why they died, but the way they did was kind of silly. Like... They had plenty of time to get out. It was frustrating that they didn’t.
> 
> I’m also really happy to see adult Dororo! She’s so pretty like her mother <3 The last scene leaves me hopeful for an ova or a second season. As is it does feel a little incomplete. it’s just begging for more!
> 
> 
> 
> As a whole it’s a LOT better than the manga and now that it’s done I can definitely say it’s one of my favorite animes ever. <3


Can I ask if they kill off Hyakkimaru,his adoptive dad or Dororo? In a spoiler of course.


----------



## expired_yogurt

Anyone here watch or read demon slayer? I hope they get to finish the story in the anime but the manga is reallllly far ahead so I'm not sure if they'd have enough episodes to get through the entire thing. :c Love the action scenes n cute nezuko tho!


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Can I ask if they kill off Hyakkimaru,his adoptive dad or Dororo? In a spoiler of course.





Spoiler



EDIT: I originally wrote something really detailed then realized that you might not want to be spoiled that much, so here?s just the answer to your question and for you want more details click the second spoiler. 

The adoptive dad dies. Hyakkimaru and Dororo both live.



Spoiler: even spoilerier



Sadly, the adoptive father dies. Along with Hyakki?s brother and Mom. The first thing Hyakkimaru sees are his Mom and adopted dad right before they burn to death. Hyakkimaru and Dororo are both alive however! They end up going their separate ways, but the last scene is an adult Dororo running towards Hyakkimaru on a bridge hunting that they do eventually reunite!


----------



## Thunder

Bcat said:


> I loved the Dororo finale! I was expecting a lot more tragic so I?m pretty satisfied as a whole. I have nitpicks, but I?m impressed with how much material they managed to pack into only 24 minutes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wish tahomaru, nui, and jukai didn?t die though. I understand why they died, but the way they did was kind of silly. Like... They had plenty of time to get out. It was frustrating that they didn?t.
> 
> I?m also really happy to see adult Dororo! She?s so pretty like her mother <3 The last scene feels more like a beginning than an ending. It leaves me hopeful for an ova or a second season. As is it does feel a little incomplete. it?s just begging for more!
> 
> 
> 
> As a whole it?s a LOT better than the manga and now that it?s done I can definitely say it?s one of my favorite animes ever. <3





Spoiler



nui and jukai's deaths kind of make sense, but yeah there was something really passive about the way the scene played out that it made their deaths seem kind of... unnecessary.

also i cant really tell if tahomaru's wounds were fatal? but even then it seems weird that no one made any effort to save him and just decided to let him die in the fire lol

i think i would've liked to see what they'd do if they had an extra episode instead of stuffing the finale into one episode. at the very least they could've made the fight with the last demon last more than 12 seconds.


----------



## Bcat

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> nui and jukai's deaths kind of make sense, but yeah there was something really passive about the way the scene played out that it made their deaths seem kind of... unnecessary.
> 
> also i cant really tell if tahomaru's wounds were fatal? but even then it seems weird that no one made any effort to save him and just decided to let him die in the fire lol
> 
> i think i would've liked to see what they'd do if they had an extra episode instead of stuffing the finale into one episode. at the very least they could've made the fight with the last demon last more than 12 seconds.





Spoiler



Yeah, I agree. I wish that there was a greater sense of urgency or a better reason why they couldn't get out rather than all of them just giving up without even trying. 

It definitely could've used an extra 20 minutes just to tie everything together. They had 2 filler episodes in the series. One of them could've been cut and the extra time used for the finale instead. I agree that the final demon fight was too rushed and I was left confused as to what happened at first. 

I also would've liked more 'epilogue' stuff, like a more detailed montage of Hyaki and Dororo's lives and what they did during the timeskip. But like I said, I feel like they're setting up for an epilogue OVA or a season 2. Either way, fingers crossed for more!


----------



## Thunder

Bcat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. I wish that there was a greater sense of urgency or a better reason why they couldn't get out rather than all of them just giving up without even trying.
> 
> It definitely could've used an extra 20 minutes just to tie everything together. They had 2 filler episodes in the series. One of them could've been cut and the extra time used for the finale instead. I agree that the final demon fight was too rushed and I was left confused as to what happened at first.
> 
> I also would've liked more 'epilogue' stuff, like a more detailed montage of Hyaki and Dororo's lives and what they did during the timeskip. But like I said, I feel like they're setting up for an epilogue OVA or a season 2. Either way, fingers crossed for more!





Spoiler



yeah exactly, even like a "hey bro youre gonna die over there" from dororo or hyakkimaru wouldve been something.

tbh, i dont even remember what the other filler episode was but id totally be ok if the marriage episode got ditched in favor of the finale having more room to breath.

idunno if i could see them making a season 2, the ending felt pretty conclusive so if thats the last we get then i'm fairly satisfied. i bet if we do get an ova tho it'd be a filler episode set sometime before the ending, but i'd be happy with an epilogue.


----------



## Zura

expired_yogurt said:


> Anyone here watch or read demon slayer? I hope they get to finish the story in the anime but the manga is reallllly far ahead so I'm not sure if they'd have enough episodes to get through the entire thing. :c Love the action scenes n cute nezuko tho!



Im reading the manga now and following the anime weekly. Fantastic stuff


----------



## Bcat

In other news I'm excited for the newest season of PGE. The new op is stunning!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Found a fan dub of the old Animal Crossing movie. Is this the whole thing?


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Found a fan dub of the old Animal Crossing movie. Is this the whole thing?



no. I think they only did the first half. There's a lot more to the movie.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> no. I think they only did the first half. There's a lot more to the movie.



I'm pretty sure I saw a fan dub of this separated into 2 parts some time ago, can't find it now.


----------



## Midoriya

Bcat said:


> In other news I'm excited for the newest season of PGE. The new op is stunning!



I really hope Hank Hill unleashes his seventh gate sharingan ultra instinct stand nen supah propain ability in the new season.

—-

Anyway, I watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 89:



Spoiler



With most of the Black Bulls gone, including Captain Yami, Vanessa, and Magna, the base was left defended by Gauche, Grey, and Gordon.  While they were goofing off, Valtos, Rades, and Sally attacked the Black Bulls hideout with zombies and such.  Gauche, Grey, and Gordon fought valiantly, but were unable to defeat Rades’s newest zombie experiment.  Just then, an alarm sounded throughout the base and the white-haired, sleepy slow-speaker Henry Legolant arrived on the scene!  The most recent of the Black Bulls members that hadn’t been revealed yet.  Next episode is going to feature a crazy magic battle between the three Eye of the Midnight Sun attackers and four of the Black Bulls’ lesser known members.  Looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

I decided to start an anime I haven’t watched, this time Attack on Titan, and watched the first five episodes of it.

Attack on Titan episodes 1-5:



Spoiler



Eren, Mikasa, and Armin are three great friends and Armin predicts that the titans would breach the wall that hasn’t been breached in 100 years at Zhiganshina.  Right after he says the word “today,” the Colossal Titan breaches the wall and the other, smaller titans rush in.  Eren is taken away as his mother is eaten, and he leaves on a boat with Armin and Mikasa to inside Wall Rose.  From there, him, Mikasa, and Armin start preparing to join the Survey Corps, the faction of soldiers that go out and kill titans, and are trained in boot camp.  Lastly, the Colossal Titan appears in Trost and breaks open the gate, but then vanishes.  The titans rush in and Eren watches Thomas, a soldier, be devoured by one of them.  One by one the others are devoured and Armin is almost devoured, but Eren saves him and is devoured instead (although I know he’s not dead yet because I’ve seen bits and pieces of the show on Toonami in the past).  Overall the show started off really well and is well done, the pacing is good, and the action is nice.  I’m enjoying every second of it.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes until I catch up with what’s most recent.


----------



## Milleram

xRileyx said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I decided to start an anime I haven’t watched, this time Attack on Titan, and watched the first five episodes of it.
> 
> Attack on Titan episodes 1-5:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Eren, Mikasa, and Armin are three great friends and Armin predicts that the titans would breach the wall that hasn’t been breached in 100 years at Zhiganshina.  Right after he says the word “today,” the Colossal Titan breaches the wall and the other, smaller titans rush in.  Eren is taken away as his mother is eaten, and he leaves on a boat with Armin and Mikasa to inside Wall Rose.  From there, him, Mikasa, and Armin start preparing to join the Survey Corps, the faction of soldiers that go out and kill titans, and are trained in boot camp.  Lastly, the Colossal Titan appears in Trost and breaks open the gate, but then vanishes.  The titans rush in and Eren watches Thomas, a soldier, be devoured by one of them.  One by one the others are devoured and Armin is almost devoured, but Eren saves him and is devoured instead (although I know he’s not dead yet because I’ve seen bits and pieces of the show on Toonami in the past).  Overall the show started off really well and is well done, the pacing is good, and the action is nice.  I’m enjoying every second of it.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes until I catch up with what’s most recent.



The first few arcs of Attack on Titan are particularly great. I don't totally love the direction it takes later on in the manga, but overall, it's a very enjoyable series. Like you said, the pacing is good, so it's easy to stay engaged.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I not long started watching Psycho-Pass as it was something that came up in my recommended, and sdfgfggkhhhh omg I love it so much ;-; I'm currently on season 2 at the moment!


----------



## Maiana

ali.di.magix said:


> I not long started watching Psycho-Pass as it was something that came up in my recommended, and sdfgfggkhhhh omg I love it so much ;-; I'm currently on season 2 at the moment!



I haven't watched Psycho-Pass in forever omg... it's so good though.
It was a series I watched with my aunt out of the blue when we were hunting for animes.
We turned it on and got addicted QUICK. I need to rewatch it


----------



## CatSoul

Currently watching Cardcaptor Sakura.

Hoping to watch this year:

Beastars
Dororo
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Gankutsuou
The Helpful Fox Senko-san
How Many Kilograms are the Dumbbells You Lift?
Mob Psycho 100 II
Rainbow
Sound! Euphonium
Teasing Master Takagi-san season 2
Windy Tales


----------



## Pellie

All right, hope this is the right thread to ask this question...

So, I heard of that anime called "Sarazanmai", and was wondering: How is it? Good? Bad? Worth to 
watch? (It's been a while since I saw my last anime, so I'm looking for something new.)


----------



## LadyDestani

xRileyx said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I decided to start an anime I haven?t watched, this time Attack on Titan, and watched the first five episodes of it.
> 
> Attack on Titan episodes 1-5:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Eren, Mikasa, and Armin are three great friends and Armin predicts that the titans would breach the wall that hasn?t been breached in 100 years at Zhiganshina.  Right after he says the word ?today,? the Colossal Titan breaches the wall and the other, smaller titans rush in.  Eren is taken away as his mother is eaten, and he leaves on a boat with Armin and Mikasa to inside Wall Rose.  From there, him, Mikasa, and Armin start preparing to join the Survey Corps, the faction of soldiers that go out and kill titans, and are trained in boot camp.  Lastly, the Colossal Titan appears in Trost and breaks open the gate, but then vanishes.  The titans rush in and Eren watches Thomas, a soldier, be devoured by one of them.  One by one the others are devoured and Armin is almost devoured, but Eren saves him and is devoured instead (although I know he?s not dead yet because I?ve seen bits and pieces of the show on Toonami in the past).  Overall the show started off really well and is well done, the pacing is good, and the action is nice.  I?m enjoying every second of it.  Looking forward to binging the next episodes until I catch up with what?s most recent.



Nice. I really like Attack on Titan. It's one of the few shows I can binge because each episode always leaves me wanting more. I just finished up the final episode of season 3 myself and found out season 4 will be the last season. I'm looking forward to it, but next year is going to be a long wait.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up the current seasons of Fairy Gone (an okay show), One-Punch Man (meh), and Attack on Titan (amazing as always). I've still got a couple of episodes left of Bungo Stray Dogs to get caught up, but I think that season is over as well.

So I've started watching season 2 of Aggrestuko and season 2 of Himouto! Umaru-chan. I loved the first season of both of these shows so I'm hoping the second seasons will be just as good.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching Emma: A Victorian Romance today. I'm so glad I took a chance on it because I loved it. It felt like a story right out of a classic turn of the century romance novel. Because of that, I wouldn't recommend it to the average anime fan, but it's good for those who like classic literature or the Victorian time period.

The animation quality had a soft, nostalgic feel. The music and little details really helped create the perfect atmosphere. I felt like they went to a lot of trouble to get things right and make everyday life during that era come to life.

My complaints would be that the character of Hakim was cliche and stereotypical and they contrived obstacles at the end to build up a dramatic finale, but all of that is in keeping with a classic Victorian novel as well so looking at it from that angle, I didn't mind it so much.

Overall, not an anime for everybody, but for me it was perfect.


----------



## Wildtown

Bungou stray dogs 3rd season is lit fam


----------



## Kirbyz

Fairy Tail is still #1 for me. Been watching it ever since it first came out as an anime, then started reading the manga, and I’m watching the final series right now. Of course, I watched the movies too. Crazy to think of how many years I’ve been watching it for a decade now. It was the first anime I watched, and my favourite of all


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I'm almost finished with the first season of Yakusoku Neverland. 
Wow, really amazing anime. : o The tone is very unique: it has this Disney feel to it but it's also similar to Shingeki no Kyojin... very good!


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished the second season of Aggretsuko today.  I still enjoyed it very much but I didn't feel quite the same connection with the main character as I did in the first season.  I feel like the story is taking its natural progression, though, and I think I understand where it's headed.

I also started season 6 of RWBY, which I'm going to count as anime because I've seen others talk about it on this thread.


----------



## Tsukiko

I'm a huge fan of BSD (Bungo Stray Dogs), Hitman Reborn, Owari no Seraph, Boku no Hero~ I'm also reading Ao no Exorcist, Akatsuki no Yona, Yakusoku no Neverland~ I'm also into shoujo manga,


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and up to episode 14 of season one of Attack on Titan.  I was going to watch even more of Attack on Titan, but I synced playing the chapters of Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations with the AoT episodes.  I’m currently stuck on chapter 11 of Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations, so I’ll have to get to 14 before I can watch another episode of AoT.

Black Clover episode 91:



Spoiler



The five different groups raiding The Eye of The Midnight Sun’s base took out their enemies with ease.  Raia, the last of the Third Eye of The Eye of The Midnight Sun, appeared and Mereoleona, captain of the Royal Knights took him on.  Raia began using his copy magic spells to try and throw anything and everything at Mereoleona, but she crushed and destroyed every spell of his by punching them and setting them on fire.  She then used the ability known as Mana Zone, where a magic user surpasses their Mana Skin ability and uses all the mana in an area to further strengthen themselves, in order to trap Raia in a flurry of fiery punches where he’s being burned alive.  Meanwhile, Licht, the leader of The Eye of The Midnight Sun, is about to confront the Wizard King in battle... definitely looking forward to the next episodes.



Attack on Titan episodes 6-13:



Spoiler



There was backstory that explained how Eren was the one to rescue Mikasa when they were younger from criminals, and turned on her switch to kill by having her help him defeat the last guy.  From there, we found out that a titan was attacking other titans, just as Mikasa was about to die trying to save the soldiers trapped in the supply area by titans.  Armin had the idea to use this titan to take out the titans surrounding the supply area, and it worked, but when the titan fell apart, Eren was the one who emerged from it.  They found out that Eren is able to turn into a titan.  Immediately, the soldiers threatened to kill Eren, Mikasa, and Armin because they were afraid of Eren turning into a titan and eating all of them.  Armin was able to buy enough time, however, for Commander Pixis to show up and stop the guy in charge from giving the signal to kill Eren and his friends.  Commander Pixis then came up with a plan to use Eren’s titan ability to seal the hole in the wall to prevent more titans from coming in.  However, when Eren transformed again, he was not in control.  Armin helped him regain control of his titan form, and he was able to seal the hole in the wall with the giant boulder.  A lot of soldiers died in the battle of Trost, but it marked the first victory against the titans, ever.  Now Eren is about to join the Survey Corps lead by Captain Levi.  Definitely looking forward to watching the next episodes.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

I watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 92:



Spoiler



Captain Yami was kept waiting for Captain William Vangeance to show up, but he didn't.  Meanwhile, at the Black Bulls base, Gauche, Gordon, Grey, and Henry were trying to assess the situation after The Eye of the Midnight Sun had stolen a magic stone from them.  The Wizard King, Julius Novachrono, was enjoying the view outside when Captain William Vangeance showed up.  Surprise surprise!  Captain William Vangeance of the Golden Dawn magic knights, the squad that gave Julius so much help, revealed himself to also be Licht, the leader of The Eye of the Midnight Sun.  William and Licht both live in the same body.  Licht then began attacking Julius with fast light magic, and Julius used his time magic to slow down the attacks and negate them.  Julius ended up getting injured, but reversed his opponent's time in order to get rid of the wound.  Licht then got ambushed by Julius at the end of the episode.  Definitely looking forward to watching the next episodes.



I haven't got around to watching any more of Attack on Titan yet, but I will soon enough and post about it here.


----------



## LadyDestani

I have finished watching the second season of Himouto! Umaru-chan and also watched two OVAs for KonaSuba that recently became available to me.  I'm about half-way into season 6 of RWBY now and planning on starting Violet Evergarden next.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'd like to know the context.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Watching .hack Roots. 2 episodes.
So far it's decent but I don't know... I didn't like the game very much (.hack G.U. Last Recode) and someone told me that I need to watch this anime before playing. So, we'll see. I'll give it 5-7 episodes and if it won't interest me more - drop.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Rusolando-Kun said:


> Watching .hack Roots. 2 episodes.
> So far it's decent but I don't know... I didn't like the game very much (.hack G.U. Last Recode) and someone told me that I need to watch this anime before playing. So, we'll see. I'll give it 5-7 episodes and if it won't interest me more - drop.



I wasn't invested after 4 eps.


----------



## gobby

watched the first episode and a half of The Promised Neverland
feels bad


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I wasn't invested after 4 eps.



Oh, really? : c

I'm still trying to watch it... I love CyberConnect2 games and it always felt strange that I like them a lot, but don't enjoy hack G.U. very much, so I'm still going to try a bit more.


----------



## gobby

gobby said:


> watched the first episode and a half of The Promised Neverland
> feels bad



Finished the first season, I didnt know there was going to be a second one so i was a little concerned at that cliffhanger


----------



## uwuzumakii

Finally started watching Mob Psycho 100.


----------



## Milleram

BluePikachu47 said:


> Finally started watching Mob Psycho 100.



Ooh, I love Mob. Second season is great, too.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

amye.miller said:


> Ooh, I love Mob. Second season is great, too.



Your avatar reminded me of something.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i’ve seen two animes- an anime called ‘domestic girlfriend’, ((really good!)) recently, i just started watching the anime ‘given’ on crunchyroll, the theme tune is a bop for sure! would recommend watching it~


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and finished season one of Attack on Titan this night.

Black Clover episode 93:



Spoiler



Julius Novachrono, the Wizard King, and Licht, the Eye of the Midnight Sun’s leader, fought more with super fast light and time magic.  The battle escalated and Licht unleashed a light spell large enough to destroy the Clover Kingdom’s capital, but Julius unleashed a time spell large enough to reverse all of it.  In the process, however, Licht stabbed Julius and now he’s dying.  Captain Yami of the Black Bulls showed up just as the Wizard King was falling in battle and he looks really, really angry.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Attack on Titan episodes 14-25:



Spoiler



Eren joined the Survey Corps and continued to be under the watch of Captain Levi.  On the expedition beyond the walls, the female titan made its appearance to Reiner, Jean, and Armin, but spared Armin’s life (and Reiner and Jean survived as well).  The expedition force then made their way into the forest of trees.  Eren’s group ended up getting attacked by the female titan, and some of Levi’s top men ended up dying.  The female titan then beat Eren up while he was in titan form and captured him in her mouth, but Captain Levi and Mikasa went back and slowed her down to retrieve him.  The expedition force then returned home.  Thanks to Armin’s quick thinking, Erwin Smith, the leader of the Survey Corps, learned that Annie Leonhart, a trainee from the 104th division, the same one as Eren, Mikasa, and Armin, may very well be the female titan.  They cornered her into a trap, but she still transformed into titan form.  Eren finally was able to transform into a titan again and took her on, and eventually got so enraged that he beat her badly.  Before she could be taken captive or killed though, she froze herself in ice.  The conclusion of season one talks about Erwin Smith reporting back for a trial for him, the massive casualties of the expedition, and a hint of where the series will go from here.  Overall I’m really enjoying it so far, and looking forward to watching season two later.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching season 6 of RWBY tonight. This season gave a lot of information about the world and some of the characters. It was really cool, but I wish it hadn't left off right where it did. Looking forward to the next season.


----------



## carackobama

Finally starting Evangelion this morning and I’m so mad I never started it sooner! I’m not a big mecha fan so never checked it out as I assumed I wouldn’t like it but it’s totally worth the hype~


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm closing in on the half-way point of Violet Evergarden.  It is really good so far.

And today I started watching Rozen Maiden.  I've wanted to watch this series for a very long time, but it's just been sitting in my queue as other things took priority.  So I'm glad I finally started it.  The doll designs look amazing.


----------



## Hal

Just finished up JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Vento Aureo. Hoping for Purple Haze Feedback. But my body is ready for Stone Ocean(My Fav. part)


----------



## gobby

getting around to mob pyscho s2, about halfway through and left off on a hellish cliffhanger


----------



## Kurb

aggretsuko season 3 netflix or i will throw my tv out the window


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and finished season two of Attack on Titan just earlier.

Black Clover episode 94:



Spoiler



Captain Yami arrived, but too late to save the Wizard King, Julius Novachrono, as he died.  He ended up leaving everything to Captain Yami and the others.  Licht got the last two magic stones and then set them in the magic tablet, completing it and beginning the process of returning to their old forms.  He used Valtos, Rades, and Sally as the foundation for what was about to happen, thereby betraying them and calling them essentially worthless human beings.  Raia of the Third Eye got a power boost as well after having fought Royal Knights Captain Mereoleona Vermillion, Asta, and Zora.  Finally, Yuno and the others from Golden Dawn made it to the center room of the Eye of The Midnight Sun’s base, only to watch the revival of an elf there, and at the very end we got a hint as to what Yuno may actually be... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Attack on Titan episode 26-37:



Spoiler



Some of the scouts came into contact with the beast titan who can talk, and the sniff-a-lots guy under Levi ended up dying because of it.  The scouts found out that Ymir can transform into a titan as well.  Just then, as they were all about to leave the wall, Reiner and Bertholdt revealed themselves as the armored and colossal titans, respectively.  Eren tried to get away, but had to fight Reiner in titan form.  Eren used martial arts to topple him and almost win, but Bertholdt in titan form fell from the wall and Reiner and Bertholdt escaped to the forest of giant trees with Eren and Ymir.  The scouts followed them and took a lot of casualties, and it took Hannes’s death to trigger Eren’s Coordinate power in order to control the titans.  Eren and the others got away and retreated, and Ymir went with Reiner and Bertholdt so that they could return “home,” outside the walls (wherever that may be) not being empty-handed.  There was a lot more revealed, but now at least both sides know each other’s identities.  I’m definitely looking forward to binging season three soon.

Also, RIP Hannes, my favorite character in the show.  I talked about this in the TA-DA server, but despite seeming like a one-dimensional drunk in the first episode, he had a serious side and it was actually pretty cool.  He acted like a father to Eren, Mikasa, and Armin.  He didn’t deserve to die


----------



## xhyloh

My favorites are Mob Psycho 100, Hunter x Hunter, and Made in Abyss! As well as all the Studio Ghibli movies lol. Also I've recently started watching My Hero Academia with my boyfriend!


----------



## gobby

rosierotten said:


> My favorites are Mob Psycho 100, Hunter x Hunter, and Made in Abyss! As well as all the Studio Ghibli movies lol. Also I've recently started watching My Hero Academia with my boyfriend!



I just finished mob psycho s2! It was so good :,^D


----------



## xhyloh

gobby said:


> I just finished mob psycho s2! It was so good :,^D



I know right? I really hope there's a season 3. Reigen's in my top ten favorite anime characters ever lol


----------



## Kurb

YES
THANK YOU


----------



## gobby

rosierotten said:


> I know right? I really hope there's a season 3. Reigen's in my top ten favorite anime characters ever lol



Love that rat man


----------



## Darby

Arawaka Under the Bridge (and x Bridge) just fell into my lap by sheer accident and I’ve no idea why I’d never heard of it because it’s now one of my favorites so thought I’d mention it in case anyone wants to give it a try... It’s on Crunchyroll.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Should I give Pani Poni Dash another chance? I saw one ep years ago. Must have been in the mood for something else.


----------



## gobby

Anyone here watching golden kamuy? Watched the first 7 episodes and hoo boy I think its pretty good!


----------



## Milleram

LadyDestani said:


> I'm closing in on the half-way point of Violet Evergarden.  It is really good so far.
> 
> And today I started watching Rozen Maiden.  I've wanted to watch this series for a very long time, but it's just been sitting in my queue as other things took priority.  So I'm glad I finally started it.  The doll designs look amazing.



Oh my gosh! Rozen Maiden is one of my favourite anime series EVER! I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. c:

I really liked Violet Evergarden as well. It was a very touching series.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darby said:


> Arawaka Under the Bridge (and x Bridge) just fell into my lap by sheer accident and I’ve no idea why I’d never heard of it because it’s now one of my favorites so thought I’d mention it in case anyone wants to give it a try... It’s on Crunchyroll.



I watched both seasons of Arakawa and thought it was hilarious. I'd also recommend it. c:


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Should I give Pani Poni Dash another chance? I saw one ep years ago. Must have been in the mood for something else.



...omg that just brought back hard flashbacks of gross, 12 year old me.


----------



## Dim

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Should I give Pani Poni Dash another chance? I saw one ep years ago. Must have been in the mood for something else.


That thumbnail... is it allowed here? XD


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished watching Violet Evergarden including the special episode. I have to say I really liked this anime. It was beautifully animated, had a touching story, and characters that felt real even though we never delve too deeply into any of their lives except for Violet.



Spoiler



My favorite episode was by far Episode 10 where Violet visits the mother and little girl who mistakes her for a real live doll. That episode made me cry.

My only complaint was the ending, but even then I thought it was a good ending compared to most anime endings. It just felt like it had too many 'false' endings where it felt like it was going to stop and then they went into another scene. The final episode also toyed with you in a way that I thought was unnecessary just so they could leave things open-ended.



Overall, it's a great anime and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Okay... I think I haven't watched any anime in a month, haha. It's mostly due to me working hard on my backlog of games. And I've made some very good progress in terms of games lately! ^_^

Once I'll deal with my backlog, I'll go back to anime, haha.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and finished Attack on Titan season three (so I’m all caught up).

Black Clover episode 95:



Spoiler



We got a glimpse at the backstory of Licht and the others, and how they would be revived with the grand ritual Licht has started.  Raia got a huge surge of magic from turning back into an elf, and Yuno is revealed to be an elf as well.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Attack on Titan episodes 38-59:



Spoiler



The season started with the reveal of Kenny the Ripper, later revealed to be Levi’s uncle, who killed three people on Levi’s squad in an ambush, but Levi and the others got away.  The scouts, Commander Erwin, Commander Pixyis, and others overthrew the government, the Reeves company was cleared of its name and Flegel was to take over, all while Eren and Historia had been captured by Rod Reiss and the interior police, and were taken hostage.  Once everything quieted down in the capital, the scouts were hot on their tail, and it was revealed that Historia is part of the true royal bloodline.  Refusing to inject herself with the titan serum, Historia batted it away and went against her father.  Rod Reiss was determined, however, and licked some of it off the mineral floor to turn into a giant, crawling titan that was headed for Orvud District.  Eren, Mikasa, Armin, and everyone else returned to the wall.  They bombarded the oncoming Rod Reiss titan with cannon shells, but to no effect.  Just then they put their strategy into action, having Eren throw a net full of explosive barrels into Rod Reiss’s titan mouth and watching him explode.  The bits and pieces went flying into the city, but Historia cut the one in half that would regenerate Rod Reiss, thereby dealing the finishing blow.  Side note, but it was also revealed by this point that titans are actually humans as well.  The fake king was deposed, Historia was crowned as queen, and Premier Zachary helped with the overthrow of the old government as well.  Kenny ended up dying as well, in front of Levi.  With their momentum going in the right direction finally, Eren and the scouts, lead by Commander Erwin, set off for Zhiganshina, in order to reclaim Wall Maria and find what’s hidden in Eren’s house’s basement.  They scoured the walls looking for Reiner, Bertholdt, and Zeke, the monkey titan, but they were nowhere to be found.  Just then they found Reiner and Bertholdt inside the walls, and Reiner came out and transformed into the armored titan.  Eren fought him, and the thunder spear technology developed by the interior police helped them out as well.  Just then, Bertholdt confronted Armin, but was attacked by Mikasa.  Bertholdt transformed into the colossal titan, setting off a blast radius that should have taken out Hange’s squad, but it was revealed later that Moblit had pushed Hange out of the way at the last minute and into a well to save her.  Meanwhile, Zeke as the monkey titan and a bunch of other titans transformed outside the wall, and Zeke began throwing crushed rocks at the scouts, decimating their forces.  Commander Erwin didn’t give up, however, and lead the scouts bravely into a suicide charge as Levi took out the other titans and got to Zeke, injuring him badly before a titan ally of Zeke’s rescued him.  They rescued a badly injured Reiner as well.  With the battle over and only nine of the 208 soldiers on the expedition remaining, they had to make the choice to either use the titan serum entrusted to Levi on Commander Erwin, or a badly burnt Armin who had acted as a decoy along with Eren’s hardened titan in order to capture Bertholdt, thereby defeating the colossal titan.  Both were injured greatly, but at the last moment Commander Erwin slapped Levi’s hand away, and Levi used the serum on Armin instead.  Armin was revived to full health in the form of a titan, and ate Bertholdt to gain his powers.  After waking up, Armin was filled in on everything that had happened.  It was known at this point that Eren had the coordinate power of the titans, but what they found out from his dream was that everyone inside the walls were subjects of Ymir and the nine titans, and Eren has the founding titan’s powers, the Attack Titan.  One year later, after Wall Maria had been secured and the refugees were allowed to return home, Eren, Mikasa, Armin, Levi, Hange, and the others went past the wall and made it all the way to the sea.  And on the other side of the sea lies enemies, said Eren, who learned that the people of Marley and the world thought of the people that lived within the walls as an evil race.  So Eren, Mikasa, and Armin finally got to see the sea, but at a great price.  Definitely looking forward to binging season four when it’s released in around a year.



Even though the series isn’t finished yet, I guess I’ll go ahead and give a rating on it.

While the pacing for the show starts off a little slow, it rapidly gets faster so that’s not too much of a problem.  The series does suffer from some stereotypes in some of its characters and plot points, but overall it’s a great anime.  The amount of emotional, gripping scenes, the action scenes, the out-of-the-box strategies to defeat the titans, the characters, the settings, and just the overall story of the show rank it high in the category of action/adventure/thriller/horror anime.  Despite how some will say Attack on Titan just went through a popularity “phase,” it’s actually a pretty good show.  Attack on Titan ranks in at a solid 7/10 on the scale.  

Anyway, now that I’ve finished everything in my watchlist, I’m going to be taking a break from anime for awhile.  When I resume watching anime, I’ll start Made In Abyss (recommended to me by Excalibur), and then watch Jojo’s Bizarre Adventure finally after that (recommended to me by NoUsernameHere).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Would anyone remember of the manga and anime versions of Deathnote had the same ending? I don't recall seeing Mello's friend Matt in the show, but it has been a while.


----------



## Candyland791

LadyDestani said:


> Today I finished watching Violet Evergarden including the special episode. I have to say I really liked this anime. It was beautifully animated, had a touching story, and characters that felt real even though we never delve too deeply into any of their lives except for Violet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite episode was by far Episode 10 where Violet visits the mother and little girl who mistakes her for a real live doll. That episode made me cry.
> 
> My only complaint was the ending, but even then I thought it was a good ending compared to most anime endings. It just felt like it had too many 'false' endings where it felt like it was going to stop and then they went into another scene. The final episode also toyed with you in a way that I thought was unnecessary just so they could leave things open-ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it's a great anime and I highly recommend it.



I've watched Violet Evergarden too and I think that the art style is soo gorgeous! 
I really enjoyed watching it, even though I'm not that into sad anime. 

My favourite genres are Shoujo, comedy and romance and there's a lot that I've watched.
My favourite animes are Koe no Katachi (another very sad one, but so great!), Kotoura-san, Snow White with the red hair and Yona of the Dawn. 
Does anyone have some recommendations for me to watch? I've watched so many romance anime, I know most of them now, but I want to watch even more..


----------



## gobby

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would anyone remember of the manga and anime versions of Deathnote had the same ending? I don't recall seeing Mello's friend Matt in the show, but it has been a while.



he's in both the manga and anime, and the manga and anime's ending have minor differences!


----------



## Sweetley

While re-watching Pop Team Epic here and there, I also started to watch Little Witch Academia after I 
heard so much about it and thought why not giving it a try. Sucy is already my favorite character.


----------



## dedenne

Merry the Mime said:


> While re-watching Pop Team Epic here and there, I also started to watch Little Witch Academia after I
> heard so much about it and thought why not giving it a try. Sucy is already my favorite character.



lmao yeah sucys my favourite
id say the second season is better bc it has less filler episodes. in the first season akko is unnecessarily annoying


----------



## Sweetley

dedenne said:


> lmao yeah sucys my favourite
> id say the second season is better bc it has less filler episodes. in the first season akko is unnecessarily annoying



Yeah, I just started with the first season and agree that Akko is pretty annoying. Sucy on the other hand is
just brilliant. Since you mentioned filler episodes, are there any episodes which aren't important (to say it 
that way) in season one and which I don't necessarily need to see or is it better to watch all to understand 
the story better?


----------



## dedenne

Merry the Mime said:


> Yeah, I just started with the first season and agree that Akko is pretty annoying. Sucy on the other hand is
> just brilliant. Since you mentioned filler episodes, are there any episodes which aren't important (to say it
> that way) in season one and which I don't necessarily need to see or is it better to watch all to understand
> the story better?



not necessarily i dont think. i literally skipped an entire episode bc i was physically cringing


----------



## Bcat

^I watched both the little witch academia shorts and started the series once, but I just can't get past how unbearably obnoxious the protagonist is.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Do I want to go back to one of the old .hack shows? I have .hack sign, and Legend of the Twilight.


----------



## dedenne

finished watched anohana and it was b rilliant i cried lmao but i cry at everything so :^)
now in the middle of watching angel beats which is aMAZING


----------



## gobby

dedenne said:


> finished watched anohana and it was b rilliant i cried lmao but i cry at everything so :^)



I've been wanting to check out anohana for awhile! I see that they added it to Netflix so hopefully ill get around to it soon


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Since I'm an oldtaku, I feel like mentioning El Hazard The Magnificent world. Released by Pioneer back in 98. Pioneer got bought by Geneon, they ended up closing down, the Funimation got a good chunk of their licences. There is another El Hazard, but I haven't seen it.

Vandread is also a good one.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Finally finished Yakusoku Neverland - brilliant anime! Spoilers ahead!!


Spoiler



I still don't believe that Norman was killed. The way his final scene was - I'm 100% sure he'll come back in the next season. But yeah, I love the ending and Mama's story, the escape plan - aboslutely perfect.



The wait for the next season will be awfully long! :c

And I'm also watching Robotics Notes anime - it's very interesting! The story is simple (they try to recreate school's robot-club), but it's very touching and sweet. I started the anime when I found out that Switch will be getting the visual novel (which is what the anime is based on) in 2020. So, that's great! 

Apart from that, I'm slowly watching Clannad (again, because there's a visual novel XD) and it's very interesting, too. 
Lastly, I'll try to finish up Naruto this or next week since I have less than 20 episodes left and I can finally start Shippuden (which is 500 episodes long =___+). After that I'll be wrapping up Dragon Ball (the very first one) and will finally start DB Z.


----------



## Zura

I've been planning on giving Robotic Notes a go and every other Science adventure anime


----------



## gobby

Just finished Ergo Proxy, that one made my brain hurt lol. First episode or two were a little slow but by the end I was totally hooked. Definitely recommend if you like psychological post apocalyptic robot shenanigans


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Excalibur said:


> I've been planning on giving Robotic Notes a go and every other Science adventure anime



Do it!!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I haven't seen Soul Eater. Would anyone say it is a battle shounen? I might be in the mood for that kind of thing. Or get drunk with Space Dandy.


----------



## gobby

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I haven't seen Soul Eater. Would anyone say it is a battle shounen? I might be in the mood for that kind of thing. Or get drunk with Space Dandy.



I guess I could see it as that, if you want adventure + a compelling storyline I highly recommend it! I hear space dandy is good too, though


----------



## dedenne

finished angel beats it was soo funny and sad i would watch it again: ( i love how each character had their own quirk


----------



## Zura

dedenne said:


> finished angel beats it was soo funny and sad i would watch it again: ( i love how each character had their own quirk



I cry every time and I hate myself for watching this after plastic memories


----------



## Midoriya

Recently I?ve watched the latest episodes of Black Clover.

Black Clover episodes 96-97:



Spoiler



A lot goes down, but basically the elves are being revived into the bodies of some of the magic knights, and now Asta, Noelle, Captain Yami, and others have to fight them in various locations while being at a serious disadvantage because of how much mana the elves possess.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



I also just recently started Made In Abyss, and omg it?s such a wonderful and cute show.  All I?ll say about it for now are Riko and Reg are best team.  <3


----------



## joombo

One of my favs is A Place Further than the Universe. For me, it's not just an anime. It's a reminder of why I love this medium in the first place and just entertainment in general. It's also the best example of the level of storytelling that can be told in a serialized format.


----------



## Darby

Yeah, so, I just finished Neon Genesis Evangelion... I think my psyche is a little messed up right now.


----------



## YunaMoon

Thinking about getting back into anime but not sure. What’s good on Hulu and Netflix?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

YunaMoon said:


> Thinking about getting back into anime but not sure. What’s good on Hulu and Netflix?



I don't have either of those, but what are you into? My Hero Acadamia is popular I guess.


----------



## Bcat

YunaMoon said:


> Thinking about getting back into anime but not sure. What’s good on Hulu and Netflix?



depends on what you're in the mood for


----------



## Dim

YunaMoon said:


> Thinking about getting back into anime but not sure. What?s good on Hulu and Netflix?


Jojo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> depends on what you're in the mood for



Could I actually get your thoughts on something?

https://youtu.be/a2sk-XfiyOc


----------



## LadyDestani

YunaMoon said:


> Thinking about getting back into anime but not sure. What?s good on Hulu and Netflix?



I recently finished Violet Evergarden on Netflix and it was really good. It's pretty serious and sad, though.

There's also Seven Deadly Sins on Netlix if you want some more light-hearted fantasy/action.


----------



## dedenne

YunaMoon said:


> Thinking about getting back into anime but not sure. What?s good on Hulu and Netflix?


are you looking for just netflix originals?


----------



## gobby

YunaMoon said:


> Thinking about getting back into anime but not sure. What?s good on Hulu and Netflix?



What are you looking for? There's a lot of good ones on both


----------



## dumplen

I recently started Baki on netflix and it was interesting to look at.. not my usual cup of tea but I liked the art.

Definitely an Inital D fan here though


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Could I actually get your thoughts on something?
> 
> https://youtu.be/a2sk-XfiyOc



omg I actually watched a little bit of this and thought it was fun. Boys deserve to be magical too!


----------



## gobby

dumplen said:


> I recently started Baki on netflix and it was interesting to look at.. not my usual cup of tea but I liked the art.
> 
> Definitely an Inital D fan here though



I've been watching baki as well, the muscles drew me in


----------



## dedenne

recently watched blue excorcist and it was good imo. i was a bit annoyed when kyoto saga carried on from  around ep 17 but i think it was better done than the first season. im now going to start steins;gate


----------



## Bread Kennedys

gobby said:


> I've been watching baki as well, the muscles drew me in



I need to watch Baki myself

Sometimes you just need an anime about buff manly dudes beating the **** out of each other, y'know?


----------



## YunaMoon

Anyone see D.N.Angel?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Chobits or fruits basket :3


----------



## gobby

NoUsernameHere said:


> I need to watch Baki myself
> 
> Sometimes you just need an anime about buff manly dudes beating the **** out of each other, y'know?



Oh I know


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

I haven’t been able to watch as much anime lately, but I watched the most recent episodes of Black Clover.

Black Clover episodes 98-99:



Spoiler



I’ll just go over the highlights.  Leopold and the other Crimson Lion magic knights took on Vice Captain Randall and his magic since he has an elf inside him.  As Leopold was about to die, Fuegoleon Vermillion, the former captain of the Crimson Lion magic knights appeared, along with the fire spirit Salamander.  The spirit had chosen him and helped him wake up to save his comrades who were fighting hard.  Fuegoleon unleashed some powerful magic and binded Randall so he can’t cause any more harm as an elf.  In episode 99, Mereoleona Vermillion vowed to kill all five of the magic knights and Raia who were elves in front of her.  Out of options, she unleashed her ultimate spell with Mana Zone Release, turning the entire room into a burnt crisp with incredibly powerful magic.  The five elves were badly damaged or weakened after that, and were about to finish off Mereoleona before Asta and Zora came back to save her.  They used an improvised strategy where Zora created a trap spell to catch and send the five elemental blast magic back at the elves, and then sent that at Asta.  Asta took out his anti-magic sword and batted it like a baseball back into the trap spell Zora had.  The trap spell was about to break from the over-the-top magic, but Asta hit it from behind with his sword again and thus, Zora and Asta combined their trap and anti-magic magic powers to quadruple the force of the blast and send it back at the elves.  Asta, Zora, and Mereoleona were then about to escape, but Raia grabbed Asta’s arm through some spatial magic, and Asta entrusted Zora with getting Mereoleona to safety.  Asta showed up in a room where Mimosa was being held hostage by the elves, and at the opposite side of the room Asta saw that Yuno is now an elf... loved the action scenes and the strategies that the show displayed along with the different types of magic.  Yuno becoming an enemy was definitely a twist (even though it was revealed a couple episodes ago if you pay attention).  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



I’m currently on episode five of Made In Abyss, but I’ll resume that when I have time.


----------



## Darby

Hozuki’s Coolheadedness is another that I really enjoyed, it probably isn’t one everyone would though... and I’d just like to say thanks for the thread xrileyx, it got me into anime when my world crumbled (I’d only watched Archer and Castlevania basically).


----------



## Midoriya

Darby said:


> Hozuki’s Coolheadedness is another that I really enjoyed, it probably isn’t one everyone would though... and I’d just like to say thanks for the thread xrileyx, it got me into anime when my world crumbled (I’d only watched Archer and Castlevania basically).



I’m glad that it has been able to entertain and help you.  Growing up as a teenager I never liked watching anime because I thought it was pretty weird and all, but a year or two ago I finally gave it a chance and began watching more and more series.  It helped me through some really tough times and made my grades at school overall better than they were before.  It also inspired me to continue working on my fictional book series that I hope to get published and manga and anime adaptations made for someday.  It truly is great, inspiring, and helpful if you watch the right shows, and if nothing else, entertaining.






Sharing this because I’m not really watching any anime right now, but this scene reminds me of how I am with my fictional and nonfictional sports writing.  Always room for improvement.  ^^


----------



## Darby

That episode is about when I got caught up after binging it, I guess it’s been long enough for me to be able to do it again by now. One Piece threw me a life preserver and got me through a move, I made it to 812 before I started watching anything else. So now I’m officially addicted.


----------



## dedenne

idk riley i feel like anime lowers my grades bc im watching it instead of studying


----------



## Hal

Just started watching F-Zero: GP Legend and it's not so bad.


----------



## Midoriya

Just watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 100:



Spoiler



Finral was waken up by Captain Yami of the Black Bulls, and they teleported outside the city to determine what their next move should be.  Meanwhile, Asta’s words made Yuno remember who he is (even though he has an elf inside him).  The two combined their strength to defeat Hamon and Klaus, and then fought an awakened Licht.  Licht proved to be too powerful at first, even with Asta’s Black Asta form and Yuno’s Spirit form + the energy from being awakened, but then Asta and Yuno surpassed their limits and attacked Licht at the same time with a superbly powerful attack.  Licht endured it though and then sent the energy back at Asta and Yuno, who were sent to the ground and the resulting power of the attack made the ground explode and catch on fire (Zora protected Mereoleona and Mimosa during this).  The charged attack from Licht also made a giant hole in the anti gravity magic region, thereby destroying it.  Now Asta is reverted back to his normal self and what happens next awaits to be seen... overall a really highlight and action-packed episode of Black Clover.  The animation was done very well in this episode and the opening theme played as Asta and Yuno were surpassing their limits and attacking Licht.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



I’m also still on episode 5 of Made in Abyss, but I have new headphones arriving tomorrow, so I’ll be able to continue that anime soon.  c:



dedenne said:


> idk riley i feel like anime lowers my grades bc im watching it instead of studying



As Funimation says, you should be watching...


----------



## Bcat

I have 2 questions. 1: why does this exist and 2: why do I want it?


----------



## Sweetley

Watching at the moment The Tatami Galaxy again as well as Good Luck Girl! (also known as Binbougami 
ga!).



Bcat said:


> I have 2 questions. 1: why does this exist and 2: why do I want it?



What the heck is this and why is this so damn well animated?


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally finished Rozen Maiden. I watched all 4 series: Rozen Maiden, Traumend, Ouverture, and Zuruckspulen. I feel the need to review Zuruckspulen separately because it came out much later from a different studio and I felt differently about it than the rest of the anime. The one constant across all 4 series was the gorgeous music that perfectly suited the themes and the beautiful imagery.



Spoiler: Seasons 1 & 2 plus Ouverture



I really enjoyed these episodes. The story was good overall, the characters were distinct and enjoyable, and it was a nice mixture of serious subject matter along with some cute comic relief. My complaint would be that there were a lot of open-ended questions and the outcome of the final battle with Bara-Suishou felt forced with the characters making poor decisions and being ineffective for no real reason other than that the writers wanted Bara-Suishou to win. We end the series with no real resolution and not even knowing who the true seventh doll is.

Ouverture was a nice addition to explore how Sugintou came into existence, because that was one of my nagging questions throughout most of the series.





Spoiler: Zuruckspulen



I was highly disappointed in this final season. It came out many years after the completion of the prior seasons and was done by a different studio, so the animation style was different. The animation was one of the high points for me. They used texture and vivid colors and refined some of the details to make the imagery really stand out. The music also remained solid.

All of my problems were related to the story. First, this season assumes you followed the manga. Since the earlier seasons of the anime differed from the manga, I felt lost at the beginning. Events have taken place that weren't in the earlier seasons and the seventh doll has already captured many of our protagonists. This story focuses on an alternate world where the dolls do not exist and the main character, Jun, from the world with the dolls is reaching out to the Jun from this world for help. I didn't really like that storyline and I didn't feel like it was executed well. This Jun was well thought out as far as his personality and psychology, but too much of the story was spent sitting and waiting. Nothing of interest was happening and I didn't understand why Shinku wasn't taking any action.

Then, the ending wasn't really an ending at all. The last few episodes things finally got going, only to end rather anticlimactically. But then the final episode hints at the return of Kirakisho and leaves you with Jun from the alternate world being called to help. It felt like a midway point of a season, not an ending. I can only assume they were expecting to get more episodes but didn't. I had to look up how the manga ended to get some resolution.



- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally finished Rozen Maiden. I watched all 4 series: Rozen Maiden, Traumend, Ouverture, and Zuruckspulen. I feel the need to review Zuruckspulen separately because it came out much later from a different studio and I felt differently about it than the rest of the anime. The one constant across all 4 series was the gorgeous music that perfectly suited the themes and the beautiful imagery.



Spoiler: Seasons 1 & 2 plus Ouverture



I really enjoyed these episodes. The story was good overall, the characters were distinct and enjoyable, and it was a nice mixture of serious subject matter along with some cute comic relief. My complaint would be that there were a lot of open-ended questions and the outcome of the final battle with Bara-Suishou felt forced with the characters making poor decisions and being ineffective for no real reason other than that the writers wanted Bara-Suishou to win. We end the series with no real resolution and not even knowing who the true seventh doll is.

Ouverture was a nice addition to explore how Sugintou came into existence, because that was one of my nagging questions throughout most of the series.





Spoiler: Zuruckspulen



I was highly disappointed in this final season. It came out many years after the completion of the prior seasons and was done by a different studio, so the animation style was different. The animation was one of the high points for me. They used texture and vivid colors and refined some of the details to make the imagery really stand out. The music also remained solid.

All of my problems were related to the story. First, this season assumes you followed the manga. Since the earlier seasons of the anime differed from the manga, I felt lost at the beginning. Events have taken place that weren't in the earlier seasons and the seventh doll has already captured many of our protagonists. This story focuses on an alternate world where the dolls do not exist and the main character, Jun, from the world with the dolls is reaching out to the Jun from this world for help. I didn't really like that storyline and I didn't feel like it was executed well. This Jun was well thought out as far as his personality and psychology, but too much of the story was spent sitting and waiting. Nothing of interest was happening and I didn't understand why Shinku wasn't taking any action.

Then, the ending wasn't really an ending at all. The last few episodes things finally got going, only to end rather anticlimactically. But then the final episode hints at the return of Kirakisho and leaves you with Jun from the alternate world being called to help. It felt like a midway point of a season, not an ending. I can only assume they were expecting to get more episodes but didn't. I had to look up how the manga ended to get some resolution.


----------



## Midoriya

I just recently tonight got to watch more Made in Abyss, so I’ll be posting about it now.

Made in Abyss episodes 5-8:



Spoiler



Riko and Regu got into some trouble when a corpse-caller captured Riko and flew into the air with her.  As the creature was about to feed her to its chicks, Regu fired off a blast of fire that destroyed everything in its path, and then went and saved Riko.  The move was dubbed “incinerator,” and Regu gets immediately tired after using it.  From there, they continued on to Seeker Camp, where they met Ouzen the Immovable Sovereign.  Ouzen told them many secrets about the Abyss and even tested them.  After testing them in battle, Ouzen sent the two into the dark forest to try and survive on their own for ten days.  They were able to use strategy, wits, and what little physical strength they had to survive.  After making it out of survival training alive, Riko and Regu are now headed to the third layer of the Abyss, The Great Fault... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Also, today marks the five month anniversary of The Anime Degenerates Association (TA-DA) Discord server!  If you’re interested in anime at all or just want to hangout with some cool peeps, check it out here:

TA-DA!

That’s all for now.  c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I started watching Rising of the Shield Hero.  Just based on the first episode, it already seems really good and I can't wait to watch more.


----------



## dedenne

kinda feel like rewatching mha before season 4 but funimation ads make me mad

also tbh i think one punch man did a better job with the hero stuff than mha. ik theyre really different but oh idkkk


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> Today I started watching Rising of the Shield Hero.  Just based on the first episode, it already seems really good and I can't wait to watch more.



It's an amazing show, you're in for a ride!

Congratz to TADA! Love you guys!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Ozen is the best MIA character! 


Spoiler



The Great Fault is awesome and definitely a rollercoaster. Youre also in for a ride but remember it's only the third layer. It only gets worse the deeper they travel.


----------



## Zura

Anyone here watch or play Steins Gate? Thoughts? I've watched it a while ago and thought it was great but now that i've played the VNs, I cant get it out of my head. It's so cool! Sonuva*****!


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and finished Made in Abyss tonight!

Black Clover episode 101:



Spoiler



Noelle, Nozel, and Kirsch met up with Zora, Asta, Yuno, Mereoleona, and Mimosa, and figured out that Licht’s base was headed for the royal capital.  Once Asta and the others were healed thanks to a magic item from Nozel, they headed in that direction.  On the way, they found out someone was attacking Hage village in the forbidden realm, Asta and Yuno’s hometown.  As the villagers and old man were poisoned by an elf inside a magic knight with poisonous magic, and Nash was about to rush the enemy with what little magic he has, Asta and Yuno showed up, ready to defend him and everyone else in Hage village.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Made in Abyss episodes 9-13:



Spoiler



Riko and Reg descended The Great Fault and met their fair share of troubles, but made it to the Goblet of Giants, the fourth layer of the abyss.  An orb piercer ended up attacking Riko and Reg and poisoning Riko.  Out of options, Reg was holding Riko and crying, telling her to breathe again.  A curious visitor, Nanachi, was watching and helped Reg save Riko.  Reg and Riko then lived with Nanachi for awhile and learned that Nanachi is a Hollow, as well as Nanachi’s friend, Mitty, who had lost all of her humanity and ability to speak.  Nanachi and Mitty had previously been humans like Riko, but had been turned into Hollows when a sinister white whistle, Bondrewd, performed experiments on them in the sixth layer of the abyss, the Sea of Corpses.  By pulling them up out of that layer, the strain of ascending made Mitty turn from a human into a mushy mess with one eye that can’t speak or do things humans can.  Nanachi was affected as well, but to a lesser degree, and turned into a fuzzy creature kind of Hollow.  Nanachi pleaded that Reg destroy Mitty for her with his incinerator move from his robot body.  Reg eventually agreed to, but told Nanachi to keep living, even after Mitty is gone and Riko is fully healed.  Nanachi agreed, and the three of them set out on an adventure back to where Nanachi came from, the bottom of the Abyss.



Now for my review of the show:

The show Made in Abyss is very different from other anime you’ll find, and uses a good story and plot that revolves around the fact that cave raiders, known as “whistles,” want to explore a deep hole in the ground that goes very far down and is filled with exotic creatures and relics, known as the Abyss.  While the show explains everything and the characters really well, and the pacing is good for most of the 13 episode series, I feel as if the latter part of the series where Riko is poisoned for several episodes could have been shortened down to one episode to allow more room for continuing the series and Riko, Reg, and Nanachi’s descent further into the Abyss.  Despite this, Made in Abyss is a fantastic adventure/action anime with a knack for connecting the viewers emotions with those of the characters.  If you are looking for something that is more lighthearted, but can be serious at times, look no further.  Made in Abyss ranks in at an excellent 9/10 on the anime scale.  

That’s all for tonight!  c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Excalibur said:


> Anyone here watch or play Steins Gate? Thoughts? I've watched it a while ago and thought it was great but now that i've played the VNs, I cant get it out of my head. It's so cool! Sonuva*****!



I've watched both Steins Gate and Steins Gate 0. They were both very good. Such an amazingly well done story!


----------



## Midoriya

Bump.

Tonight NoUsernameHere (NUH) and myself each started an anime the other has seen all of.  I started JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures, and NUH watched Hunter x Hunter (2011).  We both watched the first two episodes of each anime.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures episodes 1-2 (part 1):



Spoiler



I thought the pacing started off a bit fast, but basically Dio Brando comes by to Jonathan Joestar, or JoJo, and his mansion and is adopted by JoJo’s father.  Dio begins messing with JoJo and eventually finds out about the mask that JoJo had.  In episode two seven years have passed, and it _seems_ like JoJo and Dio are friends, but Dio is plotting to kill JoJo’s father and take the family fortune for himself.  After testing out the mask on a random thug on the streets, Dio is nearly killed by the guy after the mask transforms him into a literal zombie.  Thankfully for Dio, the sun comes out and the zombie guy disintegrates into nothing.  I made the joke to NUH and others that it would be hilarious if the zombie guy killed Dio, and then JoJo didn’t have to worry about a smug blonde guy anymore.  “You thought it was Dio, but it was me, zombie guy!”  xD.  Anyway, definitely looking forward to binging the rest of the series.


----------



## Zura

I love both those series! I hope you both enjoy each individually!


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the final episode of season 1 of the new Fruits Basket remake yesterday. I really liked it. It was nice that it went more in depth on some things, including some of the side characters, and I look forward to meeting the remaining characters who got teased at the end of this season.

My husband, who is a huge fan of the original anime, didn't like it as much. He felt like it didn't have the same emotional impact as the original. Of course, I thought it was hard to gauge because I already knew the story and all of the reveals this time, which should lessen the impact in my opinion. But mainly, I'm excited for the story to continue so I can see where it goes from here. I haven't read the manga, so next season will be all new to me.


----------



## dedenne

Excalibur said:


> Anyone here watch or play Steins Gate? Thoughts? I've watched it a while ago and thought it was great but now that i've played the VNs, I cant get it out of my head. It's so cool! Sonuva*****!



im watching steins gate right now and it is amazing. easily my favourite anime rn


----------



## Zura

dedenne said:


> im watching steins gate right now and it is amazing. easily my favourite anime rn



Oh my gosh, where are you currently? Keep me posted! It's one of my favorites and I love it so much! 

Id suggests getting the VNs when they're on sale. If you love the anime, you'll love these 10x more!


----------



## dedenne

Excalibur said:


> Oh my gosh, where are you currently? Keep me posted! It's one of my favorites and I love it so much!
> 
> Id suggests getting the VNs when they're on sale. If you love the anime, you'll love these 10x more!



im on ep19!  


Spoiler: spoiler



honestly the episodes where okube kept trying to save mayuri had me shivering. definitely my favourites so far


i never new it had a visual novel omg i'll definitely try get them!


----------



## Zura

dedenne said:


> im on ep19!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> honestly the episodes where okube kept trying to save mayuri had me shivering. definitely my favourites so far
> 
> 
> i never new it had a visual novel omg i'll definitely try get them!






Spoiler



I know right? The self-proclaimed mad scientist with a freaking time machine is powerless in saving his best friend, Mayuri. It was at that time kyouma began to realized just how insignificant the power he possessed actually was. Thankfully though, this doesn't stop our favorite mad scientist and he keeps trying and trying to get it right. Could anyone do the same? See your friend die over and over again? Certainly not me, now if that doesn't show kyouma's strength in will, I don't know what does.



And yes it does have VNs and they add so much more detail to the story. Not forgetting the fact they also add extra story bassed on the different path taken.


----------



## SublimeDonut

I've a complicated relationship to anime. 
I'm a fan of animation in general, but most animated films/shows of the west are meant for children, and I tend to really dislike them, even if they're at that line of transition between childish and mature. You know, like Adventure Time, Gravity Falls, Steven Universe. So I kinda have to resort to anime for mature animated entertainment.
Ultimately, I want shows and films with mature themes that are handled maturely. Some animated things in the west have mature themes but they have to be handled with too much levity as to not make them too adult. Some animated things in the east have mature themes that are handled with too much levity for... uh, reasons beyond me. but the things is, most animated films of the east that I've seen have that perfect balance of mature themes and mature execution that i look for, and so my favorite directors of all time are mostly japanese. hayao miyazaki, katsuhiro otomo, satoshi kon, mamoru hosoda. for that i consider myself a great fan of anime ~


----------



## dedenne

Excalibur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? The self-proclaimed mad scientist with a freaking time machine is powerless in saving his best friend, Mayuri. It was at that time kyouma began to realized just how insignificant the power he possessed actually was. Thankfully though, this doesn't stop our favorite mad scientist and he keeps trying and trying to get it right. Could anyone do the same? See your friend die over and over again? Certainly not me, now if that doesn't show kyouma's strength in will, I don't know what does.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it does have VNs and they add so much more detail to the story. Not forgetting the fact they also add extra story bassed on the different path taken.





Spoiler: spoiler



honestly if i saw my best friend die many times i would go insane, watched eps 19 and 21 today and holy crap i cantt. i never wouldve guessed landlord guy was involved aND his poor daughter omggg. interested to see how okube manages to save both mayuri and kurisu



dear everyone

watch steins;gate

yours sincerely
everyone whos watching/ has watched it


----------



## LottieandSoul

I've never been into much anime besides Sailor Moon and Madoka Magica (does vocaloid count?) but my boyfriend and I have been watching The Promised Neverland together since he's a fan of the genre(is anime a genre?? idk, feel free to correct me) and I actually really enjoy it. I'm going to watch Mob Psycho next because he's a fan of that and I plan on watching more anime in the future.


----------



## Midoriya

LottieandSoul said:


> I've never been into much anime besides Sailor Moon and Madoka Magica (does vocaloid count?) but my boyfriend and I have been watching The Promised Neverland together since he's a fan of the genre(is anime a genre?? idk, feel free to correct me) and I actually really enjoy it. I'm going to watch Mob Psycho next because he's a fan of that and I plan on watching more anime in the future.



Anime is actually defined as a medium with many different genres within it (action, adventure, slice-of-life, romance, etc).  I’ve heard really good things about Mob Psycho 100.  That’s one I haven’t seen yet!


----------



## gobby

xRileyx said:


> Anime is actually defined as a medium with many different genres within it (action, adventure, slice-of-life, romance, etc).  I’ve heard really good things about Mob Psycho 100.  That’s one I haven’t seen yet!



_cough cough_ watch ittt _cough cough_


----------



## Zura

Cough cough i agree cough cough


----------



## buniichu

sneeze sneeze yes indeed sneeze sneeze xd


----------



## Zura

cough sneeze cough I think this is contagious sneeze watch it cough


----------



## Bcat

Uh oh looks like there's a nasty case of weeb spreading in this thread! Don't you worry, we'll take care of it.


----------



## Dim

Disclaimer: This post is *NOT a **** post*

_cough cough sneeze fart diarrhea diarrhea_

Totally not a **** post


----------



## Zura

Alright let's keep this thread only for anime discussion


----------



## Wildtown

vineland saga is really good

tho agreed^
Cough cough


----------



## buniichu

*makes a chipmunk sneeze* I'm still sick! >3<"


----------



## Midoriya

Sorry for getting everyone sick with the weeb disease, xD

—-

Just watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and made it to episode six of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures.

Black Clover episode 102:



Spoiler



Asta and Yuno arrived in Hage Village just in time to save Nash from being poisoned or injured.  The episode then went into some backstory about Asta and Yuno and the times they sent letters back to everyone in Hage Village.  At the end of the episode Asta rushes over to try and save old man Orsi, the man who raised Asta and Yuno, from dying.  His anti-magic sword isn’t working, so in desperation the sword he acquired from Licht comes out of his grimoire, and as he grabs it something strange is happening that may allow him to save Orsi... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 1 episodes 3-5:



Spoiler



Jonathan Joestar was able to defeat Dio, who now had the power of the mask, by grabbing him and having him become injured in the fire.  It was later revealed that Dio survived, however.  Jonathan then meets a man by the name of Zeppeli, and learns the ways of Hamon, an art that will allow Jonathan to fight Dio and his minions.  Robert E. O. Speedwagon accompanies Jonathan during this time along with Zeppeli.  Jonathan has to leave Erina behind because he doesn’t want her to become involved in the battle with Dio.  As Jonathan, Zeppeli, and Robert E. O. Speedwagon arrive in a village affected by Dio, two ancient warriors from the past are revived by Dio and imbued with power to fight Jonathan and friends.  At the end of episode five, while underwater Jonathan swims downwards instead of upwards and gets enough air from under a rock to unleash a Hamon art upwards to the attacking warrior.  Definitely looking forward to binging the rest of part one and the series.


----------



## Zura

Does Asta ever tone down the screaming or do you just learn to live with it?


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> Does Asta ever tone down the screaming or do you just learn to live with it?



I don’t know.  I think I’ve watched so much Black Clover by now that I don’t even notice it anymore, LOL

Anyway, I’m working on watching JJBA (may watch some tonight).  Once I’m all caught up with it, I’ll watch Trigun, then Samurai Champloo, and finally Demon Slayer (and after Demon Slayer I’ll watch Rising of The Shield Hero).


----------



## Zura

Are you even considering watching Mob? Your watchlist order should be: JJBA, Demon Slayer, Mob Pyscho 1-2, Shield Hero, trigun and samurai champloo

I would get demon slayer out of the way so you can watch it weekly and the rest are just more apealing. Also wish you'd watch these so we can discuss them more xD


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> Are you even considering watching Mob? Your watchlist order should be: JJBA, Demon Slayer, Mob Pyscho 1-2, Shield Hero, trigun and samurai champloo
> 
> I would get demon slayer out of the way so you can watch it weekly and the rest are just more apealing. Also wish you'd watch these so we can discuss them more xD



Fine fine, I’ll change my order to that.  I am planning on watching Mob, it’s just not a big priority at the moment.  But it does make more sense to watch the older ones last.  

EDIT: I don’t have time to binge a lot of these like I used to be able to because of school right now.


----------



## Zura

xRileyx said:


> Fine fine, I’ll change my order to that.  I am planning on watching Mob, it’s just not a big priority at the moment.  But it does make more sense to watch the older ones last.
> 
> EDIT: I don’t have time to binge a lot of these like I used to be able to because of school right now.



Cool cool, you're gonna love Mob, Demon slayer and Sheild Hero. Maybe we can watch trigun together later?


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> Cool cool, you're gonna love Mob, Demon slayer and Sheild Hero. Maybe we can watch trigun together later?



I’m sure I will.  Sounds like a plan, my friend.


----------



## dedenne

yall i just finished steins;gate and i cant rn. give me about a week and i'll be fine.

bUt im planning to watch dr stone bc it looks rly good!!


----------



## Midoriya

dedenne said:


> yall i just finished steins;gate and i cant rn. give me about a week and i'll be fine.
> 
> bUt im planning to watch dr stone bc it looks rly good!!



Dr. Stone is an interesting summer anime for sure.  Excalibur knows a lot about that one, so if you’re curious about anything, I would ask him about it.  That being said, I heard that Excalibur and Krefails both think Dr. Stone is good, so I’ll definitely have to watch it in the future as well.


----------



## Corrie

This is old news but has anyone watched the Ghost Stories English dub? It's killing me and I love it!


----------



## Bcat

Corrie said:


> This is old news but has anyone watched the Ghost Stories English dub? It's killing me and I love it!








One of the few instances a dub has been better than a sub.


----------



## Midoriya

Bcat said:


> One of the few instances a dub has been better than a sub.



...

.....

I’m at a loss for words with this.

I think I laughed too hard at it, LOL.  Didn’t expect them to do that with a dub


----------



## Bcat

^dude go watch the whole thing right now it's solid gold and most of them are on youtube.


----------



## Midoriya

Bcat said:


> ^dude go watch the whole thing right now it's solid gold and most of them are on youtube.



I will watch all of it as soon as possible.  Most likely when I need something funny to watch, xD.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Bcat

^In a similair vein I also love SAO abridged. I genuinely think it's actually better than the official version because it actually manages to fix some of the problems with the characters and plot. Plus it's freaking hysterical as well. 

I don't think I can post any clips of that one here though lol...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Well, I just finished Gun Gale Online...
I wasn't expecting to, but I ended up liking it. I couldn't get into Sword Art, but I enjoyed this spin off. 
Anybody got a good recommendation? As of my to-watch list, I'm to start Concrete Revelutio soon, but I'm always looking for more additions to the list.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> One of the few instances a dub has been better than a sub.



BOI, yes! XD


----------



## Zura

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Well, I just finished Gun Gale Online...
> I wasn't expecting to, but I ended up liking it. I couldn't get into Sword Art, but I enjoyed this spin off.
> Anybody got a good recommendation? As of my to-watch list, I'm to start Concrete Revelutio soon, but I'm always looking for more additions to the list.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> BOI, yes! XD



I think Gun Gale was the best part of Sword Art. Anyways, what kind of things do you enjoy watching?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I watch a lot of random things, and that's pretty much my entire watch list; titles I've seen in places and jotted down. However, I cannot stand romance--i can handle romcoms, I can handle harems (except Highschool DxD),  but i flat-out can't stand straight-up romances. They make me wanna hurl.

I have to be careful with more serious titles, because I get too attached to the characters and get so angry on their behalf that i end up screaming at their on-screen opponents, despite knowing it will have no effect (and i really have to stop doing that). I can handle gore (I loved Claymore and Mirai Nikki) ,  but not Attack on Titan--i draw the line at people getting eaten by larger creatures.

Other than all of that, pretty much anything goes!


----------



## Zura

Have you tried Konosuba?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

YES!!! I loved it!


----------



## Zura

JJBA? Kill la Kill? Lucky Star? Gintama?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My brother's been trying to get me to watch Jojo, but I'm saving longer ones for later to get shorter ones out of the way. Hence why I haven't watched Fairy Tail or finished Soul Eater yet.

Kill la Kill was wonderful! I wanna try out IF!

I haven't heard of Lucky Star before, but I think Gintama is somewhere on my list.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> One of the few instances a dub has been better than a sub.


Ever seen Nerima Daikon Brothers?


----------



## Midoriya

Watched up to episode 10 of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures the other day.

JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures part 1 episodes 6-9:



Spoiler



Jonathan Joestar managed to defeat Blueford, but in order to defeat Tarukus he had to have Zeppeli?s help, who was destined to die here, and passed along his remaining life force and Hamon power to Jonathan Joestar.  With great might and bravery, Jonathan defeated the towering Tarukus and saved the day.  From there, Jonathan, Robert E. O. Speedwagon, the kid they were with, Zeppeli?s old master, and several other strong warriors assaulted Dio?s castle of zombies.  After making it to Dio, it looked like Jonathan wouldn?t win, but he managed to use an improvised technique where he caught his hands in fire and Hamon energy in order to get by Dio?s freezing ability, and send Hamon straight into him, causing him to disintegrate and his head to fall off the mountain the castle was on.

However, his head was caught and saved by the zombie who had helped Dio up to this point.  Meanwhile, Jonathan Joestar and Erina Pendleton, his childhood crush, got married.  But alas, fate struck as aboard the ship was Dio?s head and the zombie who assists him.  Dio and Jonathan had one final fight as zombies were taking over the ship, and because Jonathan made Dio?s assistant stop the boat?s engine from functioning, the entire boat along with Jonathan and Dio blew up as Erina Pendleton made it to safety in the coffin Dio had previously been in.  She was rescued near the Canary Islands.

Now that part 1 Phantom Blood is finished, the story shifts to Joseph Joestar, the JoJo of New York and the story continues... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.


----------



## Irish9474

in my honest opinion, i though the first season on SAO was the best and went downhill when they brought in the gun gala crap. they should have ended it after kirito saved asuna the second time. 

I recently finished Black Lagoon, which i aboslutely love!!! i wish there was more than just the 1st season and the OVA (roberta's blood trail). i need more Revy in my life!!

then theres Attack on Titan, Tokyo Ghoul, High School of the Dead and Black Clover (which im not caught up on), all of which i love! 
I even named by kitten Hinami XD my boyfriend and i bought Touka and Kaneki mask last year and went as them for halloween when we took his cousin trick or treating!

- - - Post Merge - - -

theres more to Attack on Titan then just people getting eaten...

- - - Post Merge - - -



LottieandSoul said:


> I've never been into much anime besides Sailor Moon and Madoka Magica (does vocaloid count?) but my boyfriend and I have been watching The Promised Neverland together since he's a fan of the genre(is anime a genre?? idk, feel free to correct me) and I actually really enjoy it. I'm going to watch Mob Psycho next because he's a fan of that and I plan on watching more anime in the future.



I totally recommend Deathnote! its only one season but its phenomenal! along with Attack on Titan, yes its a bit gory but it was one of the first animes i watched and man, i love it!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Irish9474 said:


> in my honest opinion, i though the first season on SAO was the best and went downhill when they brought in the gun gala crap. they should have ended it after kirito saved asuna the second time.
> 
> I recently finished Black Lagoon, which i aboslutely love!!! i wish there was more than just the 1st season and the OVA (roberta's blood trail). i need more Revy in my life!!
> 
> then theres Attack on Titan, Tokyo Ghoul, High School of the Dead and Black Clover (which im not caught up on), all of which i love!
> I even named by kitten Hinami XD my boyfriend and i bought Touka and Kaneki mask last year and went as them for halloween when we took his cousin trick or treating!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> theres more to Attack on Titan then just people getting eaten...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I totally recommend Deathnote! its only one season but its phenomenal! along with Attack on Titan, yes its a bit gory but it was one of the first animes i watched and man, i love it!!



I understand that AoT has a plot, I just can't get past the chowin' down bits. I can't handle that in anything, really, not just that particular show.
Funny,  I'm fine with blood, guts, and gore, but once someone gets eaten, I'm done. Don't know why.


----------



## Corrie

xRileyx said:


> I will watch all of it as soon as possible.  Most likely when I need something funny to watch, xD.  Thanks for the recommendation!



It's definitely so good! I really wish more anime dubs were like this. I dont know what type of humour that would be considered but I'm digging it! I'm.on episode 10 so far.


----------



## Zura

I hated SAO through and through and Gan gale was just the most bearable part. SAO was my first animes and it really gave me bad impression of all animes. Im so glad I kept watching anime after SAO because at the time I thought all anime was the same.

After watching a couple meh shonen animes like Naruto and Bleach, I found a hidden gem one spring season of anime. SukaSuka, a beautiful story that has amazing music, art and characters. From then on I declared it to be my favorite of all time for nostalgic reasons and kept looking for more gems.


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> I hated SAO through and through and Gan gale was just the most bearable part. SAO was my first animes and it really gave me bad impression of all animes. Im so glad I kept watching anime after SAO because at the time I thought all anime was the same.
> 
> After watching a couple meh shonen animes like Naruto and Bleach, I found a hidden gem one spring season of anime. SukaSuka, a beautiful story that has amazing music, art and characters. From then on I declared it to be my favorite of all time for nostalgic reasons and kept looking for more gems.



This was basically me, except the opposite.  My first anime was technically watching a random episode of SAO on Toonami years ago, and because it was an emotional episode it made me cry.  I didn’t watch anime again until I was an adult because I thought all anime was overly emotional like that, xD.

Anyway, I started JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 Battle Tendency last night:

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 episodes 10-13:



Spoiler



In the 20th century the grandson of Jonathan Joestar, Joseph Joestar, lives with his grandma, granny Erina.  Joseph meets a wallet snatcher named Smokey, and takes him with him on his adventures.  Meanwhile, far far away is Straizo, one of the warriors who helped Jonathan in the past, and he takes a new mask’s power for himself and turns on an old Robert E. O. Speedwagon and his excavation team, injuring Speedwagon and killing the rest.  Straizo chases Joseph Joestar down in New York, but ultimately warns him of the “Pillar Men” and destroys himself with his Hamon energy.  From there, Joseph travels on his bike to a secret base in Mexico, where Stroheim, a German general, is performing experiments on the Pillar Man they caught, Saintviento.  Saintviento wakes up and begins absorbing and killing all the soldiers there.  With the help of Stroheim, however, Joseph is able to defeat Saintviento by exposing him to the sun.  However, Joseph learns about the existence of more Pillar Men, one in Europe in fact, thanks to Stroheim before Stroheim dies.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished watching the final episode of Fairy Tail.  I can't believe I made it to the end.  It was a nice wrap up to the series and I'm glad I stuck it out.  Juvin!


----------



## MapleCake

I just got around to finishing Demon Slayer, Fire Force and Fruits Basket.
Is Dr. Stone done with its season too?
Because that one also!


----------



## dedenne

MapleCake said:


> I just got around to finishing Demon Slayer, Fire Force and Fruits Basket.
> Is Dr. Stone done with its season too?
> Because that one also!



i dont think dr stone is done yet, correct me if im wrong tho.

its been amazing so far, im liking something more light hearted after steins gate lmao


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Started Asterisk War. Getting through episode 1 was worth it.


----------



## dedenne

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Started Asterisk War. Getting through episode 1 was worth it.



oh ive watched that! honestly loads of people hate it. i quite liked it, not for the harem aspect but for the actual story. also both the ops are amazing dont skip them lol. 
still annoyed it got cancelled but there u go


----------



## Zura

So who is ready for Fall 2019 anime?


----------



## dedenne

Excalibur said:


> So who is ready for Fall 2019 anime?



bnha s4 here i come


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> So who is ready for Fall 2019 anime?



Me!!!  I’m looking forward to a lot of things to be honest, especially bnha season 4.

Just watched the most recent episode of Black Clover and made it to episode 17 of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures.

Black Clover episode 103:



Spoiler



From Asta’s desperation he was able to unleash a new sword from his grimoire, which is able to remove magic effects after they have gone into effect.  With this and Yuno’s help, Asta was able to restore a Purple Orca magic knight back to his original human self.  They then headed further towards the capital and saw two lights, so they split up.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 episodes 14-16:



Spoiler



The three pillar men, Wamuu, Esidisi, and Kars are awakened and kill a guy that makes Caeser Zeppeli mad.  Joseph Joestar has to rush in and save him and Robert E. O. Speedwagon from certain doom.  In doing so, however, Joseph is given one month to live by Wamuu and Esidisi with poison rings attached inside his body.  Joseph must defeat them in one month or he will die.  Joseph Joestar and Caesar Zeppeli then go to train with Hamon coach, Lisa Lisa, and embark on various tasks and challenges in order to master Hamon.  With only around a week remaining, the training to fight the pillar men is fierce... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.


----------



## joombo

I'm watching
Kaguya-sama

The Promised Neverland

Shoumetsu Toshi

Fruits Basket 2019


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

Watched a bit more of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 Battle Tendency last night.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 episodes 17-20:



Spoiler



Joseph Joestar and Esidisi engaged in battle, and Joseph managed to beat him using an improvised technique and predicting what his opponent’s next move would be.  Unbeknownst to Joseph, however, Esidisi’s brain was on his back and followed him back to where Lisa Lisa and Suzie Q were.  Esidisi’s brain then took over Suzie Q’s body, and Joseph Joestar and Caesar Zeppeli had to do a tag team Hamon move of both positive and negative energy to defeat Esidisi once and for all while also not harming Suzie Q any more.  After that, the group traveled to Switzerland, where they encountered a reborn Stroheim, now a cyborg.  Kars of the three pillar men was there as well, and Joseph and Stroheim battled Kars before Joseph was able to snag the red stone of Aja and Kars fall down an icy ravine.  Finally, Joseph, Caesar, and the group traveled to a place and met Wamuu at a mansion.  The initial decision was to not approach the mansion, but Caesar being blinded by rage and having his own reasons went ahead and was defeated by Wamuu after dealing severe damage to Wamuu.  With his last Hamon energy, Caesar sent the antidote and his headband to Joseph.  Saddened at Caesar’s death, Joseph cried out, “SHIZZZZZAAAA!!!”  And Lisa Lisa cried as well.  Now the two must head on to face an injured Wamuu and Kars, the last two of the pillar men... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.


----------



## Irish9474

recently started one called Guitly Crown, its dubbed on hulu. its pretty interesting, hard for me to describe thou, so heres a description i found.

?Guilty Crown? is set in the year 2039 when Japan, which was once a great nation, has now fallen under the rule of a cruel military group known as the GHQ after the outbreak of a deadly virus known as the ?Apocalypse Virus?. Opposing this are a bunch of freedom fighters who are led by Gai Tsutsugami, who despises the GHQ and is determined to overthrow their rule with the help of his guerilla group. This is where Shu Ouma, the main protagonist, enters the story after he unknowingly acquires the ?Power of Kings? when he runs into a member of the guerilla group named Inori Yuzuriha. Shu is now forced to join the group and fight against the GHQ. Along with this, he must also learn to control his newfound power so that he can put it to some good use.

Soon, Shu finds himself getting dragged into an action-filled war where he unravels even greater conspiracies and finds himself in the middle of many lies and secrets that go all the way to the ?Apocalypse Virus?

Shu is vocied by the same guy as Ken Kaneki in Tokyo Ghoul, which got me more into it. i've only got 2 episodes left plus the OVA. im excited to see how the season ends. 
i've seen rumors about a second season possibliy coming out in 2020 or 2021, but im not sure thats accurate at all. like i said, rumors.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I might have to try that one again sometime, I had trouble getting past the first episode. Still, tastes can always change, right? 

Almost finished with Asterisk War, I'm sad there's no season 3 ... :'(


----------



## Irish9474

MarzipanDragyn said:


> I might have to try that one again sometime, I had trouble getting past the first episode. Still, tastes can always change, right?
> 
> Almost finished with Asterisk War, I'm sad there's no season 3 ... :'(



it took me about 4 episodes to start getting into it. think im gonna finish it tomorrow 

side note, i cant wait for more Tokyo Ghoul! 
i also watched this one new one recently,  Arifureta: From Commonplace to World's Strongest
i found it on hulu and its a little weird, especially one of the last few episodes with this dragon. 
its a Harem, which im not really a big fan of, but i checked it out. it kept me intrigued at very least haha


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

At one point I wanted to watch Shinzo, when a block of of shows called Jetix was a thing. Apparently Nelvana did a hack job on it.


----------



## Sweetley

I just started watching Zombie Land Saga, after finally finding out where that meme with the girl 
getting hit by a truck come from, lol. At first I thought it's some horror 18+ anime, since the truck 
scene was kinda brutal, until I realized that it's actually a comedy anime. For now, I only watched 
the first episode completely as well as some clips on YouTube from the other episodes. I will watch
all episodes in the next days. So far, Saki is my favorite, mostly because of her personality.


----------



## dedenne

now on the second season of noragami, the first season was great so excited to watch the second
also both ops are perfect change my mind


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Irish9474 said:


> it took me about 4 episodes to start getting into it. think im gonna finish it tomorrow
> 
> side note, i cant wait for more Tokyo Ghoul!
> i also watched this one new one recently,  Arifureta: From Commonplace to World's Strongest
> i found it on hulu and its a little weird, especially one of the last few episodes with this dragon.
> its a Harem, which im not really a big fan of, but i checked it out. it kept me intrigued at very least haha



I think Arifureta is somewhere on my watch-list, actually. Though I can't remember where exactly...

- - - Post Merge - - -

On another note, I started Magical Girl Raising Project. Stuff got real pretty fast.


----------



## Bcat

SAO Abridged is back yay!!


----------



## Midoriya

Finished JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 Battle Tendency.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 episodes 21-26:



Spoiler



After losing Caesar, Joseph Joestar and Lisa Lisa (later revealed to be Elizabeth) head to face off against Wamuu and Kars.  Joseph and Wamuu fight in a chariot arena styled fight, and while it seems like Joseph might lose, he uses improvised strategies including using Wamuu’s own bow shot and Caesar’s headband in order to defeat Wamuu.  From there, Lisa Lisa faces off against Kars, but is stabbed when she defeats only a double of him, since he cheated.  Joseph fights him and he falls to his doom.  It seems like he’s out of the running, but then he puts the mask with the red stone of Aja in it on himself and gains the power of any animal, becoming nearly invincible like a god.  Joseph can do nothing but run away in a plane, and he leads Kars into the fiery pit of a volcano.  Unfortunately though, Kars lives and slices Joseph’s arm off.  As it seems like Joseph Joestar is about to die, he holds the red stone of Aja in front of Kars’s attack and it conducts the Hamon brilliantly, allowing an eruption to occur that blasts Joseph and Kars high into the sky on a rock.  Kars gets hit further by some other rocks and is rocketed out into space, freezing in space and floating away forever.  Meanwhile, while it seems that Joseph Joestar is dead because everyone is at his funeral, Joseph shows up and is surprised to find out they didn’t know he’s still alive (the rock he was on shielded him when it fell back into the ocean).  Joseph marries Suzie Q and is told by Lisa Lisa, or Elizabeth, that she is his mother.  Up next is Stardust Crusaders, part 3, which is set in the year 1987 and follows the story of Jotaro Kujo.  This is when Stand abilities will start being introduced and explained... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.

EDIT: Robert E. O. Speedwagon in top 10 anime deaths.  NOOOOOO (just kidding, I know he died at old age from a heart attack, but it’s sad to see him go)!



EDIT2: Also, I almost forgot to announce this, but only 1 WEEK to go until My Hero Academia season four is released!!!  Who all is excited for this upcoming season and what are you looking forward to in it?


----------



## LadyDestani

xRileyx said:


> Finished JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 Battle Tendency.
> 
> JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 episodes 21-26:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After losing Caesar, Joseph Joestar and Lisa Lisa (later revealed to be Elizabeth) head to face off against Wamuu and Kars.  Joseph and Wamuu fight in a chariot arena styled fight, and while it seems like Joseph might lose, he uses improvised strategies including using Wamuu’s own bow shot and Caesar’s headband in order to defeat Wamuu.  From there, Lisa Lisa faces off against Kars, but is stabbed when she defeats only a double of him, since he cheated.  Joseph fights him and he falls to his doom.  It seems like he’s out of the running, but then he puts the mask with the red stone of Aja in it on himself and gains the power of any animal, becoming nearly invincible like a god.  Joseph can do nothing but run away in a plane, and he leads Kars into the fiery pit of a volcano.  Unfortunately though, Kars lives and slices Joseph’s arm off.  As it seems like Joseph Joestar is about to die, he holds the red stone of Aja in front of Kars’s attack and it conducts the Hamon brilliantly, allowing an eruption to occur that blasts Joseph and Kars high into the sky on a rock.  Kars gets hit further by some other rocks and is rocketed out into space, freezing in space and floating away forever.  Meanwhile, while it seems that Joseph Joestar is dead because everyone is at his funeral, Joseph shows up and is surprised to find out they didn’t know he’s still alive (the rock he was on shielded him when it fell back into the ocean).  Joseph marries Suzie Q and is told by Lisa Lisa, or Elizabeth, that she is his mother.  Up next is Stardust Crusaders, part 3, which is set in the year 1987 and follows the story of Jotaro Kujo.  This is when Stand abilities will start being introduced and explained... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.
> 
> EDIT: Robert E. O. Speedwagon in top 10 anime deaths.  NOOOOOO (just kidding, I know he died at old age from a heart attack, but it’s sad to see him go)!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Also, I almost forgot to announce this, but only 1 WEEK to go until My Hero Academia season four is released!!!  Who all is excited for this upcoming season and what are you looking forward to in it?



I'm looking forward to season 4 of My Hero Academia!  I don't really have anything in particular that I'm expecting to see, but I'm just looking forward to more Tsu-chan since she's my favorite character from the show.


----------



## dedenne

xRileyx said:


> Finished JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 Battle Tendency.
> 
> JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 2 episodes 21-26:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After losing Caesar, Joseph Joestar and Lisa Lisa (later revealed to be Elizabeth) head to face off against Wamuu and Kars.  Joseph and Wamuu fight in a chariot arena styled fight, and while it seems like Joseph might lose, he uses improvised strategies including using Wamuu’s own bow shot and Caesar’s headband in order to defeat Wamuu.  From there, Lisa Lisa faces off against Kars, but is stabbed when she defeats only a double of him, since he cheated.  Joseph fights him and he falls to his doom.  It seems like he’s out of the running, but then he puts the mask with the red stone of Aja in it on himself and gains the power of any animal, becoming nearly invincible like a god.  Joseph can do nothing but run away in a plane, and he leads Kars into the fiery pit of a volcano.  Unfortunately though, Kars lives and slices Joseph’s arm off.  As it seems like Joseph Joestar is about to die, he holds the red stone of Aja in front of Kars’s attack and it conducts the Hamon brilliantly, allowing an eruption to occur that blasts Joseph and Kars high into the sky on a rock.  Kars gets hit further by some other rocks and is rocketed out into space, freezing in space and floating away forever.  Meanwhile, while it seems that Joseph Joestar is dead because everyone is at his funeral, Joseph shows up and is surprised to find out they didn’t know he’s still alive (the rock he was on shielded him when it fell back into the ocean).  Joseph marries Suzie Q and is told by Lisa Lisa, or Elizabeth, that she is his mother.  Up next is Stardust Crusaders, part 3, which is set in the year 1987 and follows the story of Jotaro Kujo.  This is when Stand abilities will start being introduced and explained... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes.
> 
> EDIT: Robert E. O. Speedwagon in top 10 anime deaths.  NOOOOOO (just kidding, I know he died at old age from a heart attack, but it’s sad to see him go)!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Also, I almost forgot to announce this, but only 1 WEEK to go until My Hero Academia season four is released!!!  Who all is excited for this upcoming season and what are you looking forward to in it?



looking forward to seeing more of togata bc he seems like one of the main characters for this season


----------



## Sweetley

xRileyx said:


> EDIT2: Also, I almost forgot to announce this, but only 1 WEEK to go until My Hero Academia season four is released!!!  Who all is excited for this upcoming season and what are you looking forward to in it?



I... actually never watched this anime before. I heard so much about it over the time but for some reasons 
I didn't check it out yet.


----------



## Midoriya

Perrycifer said:


> I... actually never watched this anime before. I heard so much about it over the time but for some reasons
> I didn't check it out yet.



You definitely should!  If you’re interested in action/adventure, heroes, and good storytelling plus really cool fighting scenes, then I recommend you watch MHA.  You should start with season one of course, but every season pretty much has something to look forward to in it.  c:


----------



## Sweetley

xRileyx said:


> You definitely should!  If you?re interested in action/adventure, heroes, and good storytelling plus really cool fighting scenes, then I recommend you watch MHA.  You should start with season one of course, but every season pretty much has something to look forward to in it.  c:



Sounds interesting! I will definitely check out the first season in the next days and will working forward till 
I catch up with the current season. May take some time since I also watching other anime at the moment 
and also being busy here and there on some days with everyday life.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My brother and I started School-Live! today...
Dang. Just...dang. It's good, but BOY is it messed up...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Update: we binged the whole thing. That was some messed up bullpocky. Good, but dang.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 104:



Spoiler



Luck, now under the control of the elf Rufel, attacked a village with powerful lightning magic.  Magna and Vanessa showed up, only to find out that it was their friend who was being controlled.  Because of the immense difference in power, Vanessa had to use her red thread of fate magic to prevent Magna from being instantly killed by Luck/Rufel.  Eventually, Vanessa ran out of magic and Magna as well.  As Magna was about to die, Vanessa’s magic used the last of its thread to bring Asta into the fight, who blocked Luck/Rufel’s attack just in time.  Asta was able to close the gap a lot in speed and fight Luck, but needed help from the others as well because even Luck’s very high speed proved to be too much for Asta.  Asta, Magna, and Vanessa used a combination attack where Magna used a variation of his explosive scattershot fire magic to put smoke on the field, and Vanessa used a thread to throw off where Luck could sense Asta.  Asta then managed to be right above him and smack him to the ground with his new anti-magic sword.  Asta, Magna, and Vanessa are now pinned on top of Luck trying to get Asta’s new anti-magic sword to touch him so it can remove the “effects” of the reincarnation spell.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Only 4 days left until My Hero Academia season four!!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

We started How Not to Summon A Demon Lord. I love Diablo's wide array of facial expressions XD


----------



## Ryumia

Whoa... :0 Haven't been around in some time. The last anime that I've watched was Fruits Basket (2019) and it was great to have finally finished it when I did. Pretty excited to see when season two of the English dub is going to be released. At the moment... I am kind of on break from watching anime since I'm not really feeling it and I don't want to force myself to watch anime when I'm not in the mood for it.


----------



## Zura

MarzipanDragyn said:


> We started How Not to Summon A Demon Lord. I love Diablo's wide array of facial expressions XD



If ya can deal with all the PLOT  it's a decent show.


----------



## carackobama

it’s almost MHA day!!


----------



## Noctis

carackobama said:


> it’s almost MHA day!!



YESSSSSS!!! I'm super excited for this season. It's going to be soooo good.


----------



## Midoriya

carackobama said:


> it?s almost MHA day!!



That?s right!

Less than 24 hours to go until MHA season four is here!!

That means we get to see more of this in action
|
|
V





Hehe, I?m so excited!


----------



## dedenne

im probably going to rewatch s3 before s4 comes out so i havent forgotten everything lmao

picked death note back up and oH my god i forgot how good it is


----------



## Midoriya

Well, it looks like season four of My Hero Academia was delayed due to Typhoon Hagibis striking Japan.  This is apparently the second typhoon in three weeks that has struck Japan.  I’m keeping my heart and prayers with the people of Japan... hopefully they can make it through this alright.  </3


----------



## Bcat

dedenne said:


> picked death note back up and oH my god i forgot how good it is



Death note is the best! Even my non-weeb friends love that one.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of My Hero Academia a little earlier.  It is now available to watch on Crunchyroll/VRV and Hulu.

My Hero Academia episode 64 (season four, episode one):



Spoiler



This was more of a recap episode, but basically Mr. Tokuda, a freelance journalist, visited a news agency and said he would get information on who the next successor of One For All is.  He eventually found out, by studying Class 1-A, that it’s Izuku Midoriya, but he decided to keep Midoriya’s secret a secret out of deep respect for the situation and how All Might saved his father when he was younger.  There was a touching moment at the end of the episode where Tokuda got a picture of himself and Midoriya, however, and stored the picture inside his body, since his quirk allows him to take pictures from anywhere on his body.  My favorite part of the episode is when a retired All Might walked into a store and was given ALL the meat buns by a crying and grateful clerk, xD.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes this season.


----------



## LadyDestani

Finally finished Rising of the Shield Hero today. Unfortunately, VRV hasn't been very cooperative lately so it took longer than I wanted. Anyway, long story short...I absolutely loved it! Looking forward to seasons 2 and 3 which I understand have already been announced.



Spoiler: A few thoughts



1. I have never thought a character deserved to die more than Myne and I wish Naofumi hadn't saved her. I hate the whole 'good guys don't let anybody die' mentality sometimes, and in this case Myne proved me right by turning right around and trying to poison Naofumi's party in the very next episode. I would have enjoyed seeing her get what she deserved.

2. What is up with the other heroes being so stupid and oblivious? I can see having one of them be that way and Motoyasu fits the bill perfectly, but Ren and Itsuki seem like they should be a little smarter and shouldn't believe Myne's tricks. Their hatred of Naofumi becomes frustrating to watch at times.

3. With those things said, it's still a great show with excellent characters. There are so many good characters to choose from that I'm still not sure who is my favorite. Raphtalia is awesome, Filo is cute and fun, Fitoria is sooo OP, and I'm really interested to learn more about Glass, Therese and L' Arc.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover!

Black Clover episode 105:



Spoiler



Asta, Vanessa, and Magna finally managed to get rid of the reincarnation spell placed on Luck, and he reverted from an elf to his original self.  He cried and thanked them for returning him to normal, and even took them back to the Black Bulls base, which was in ruins.  Waiting there was Grey, Gordon, and Henry, who were upset that Gauche had turned into an elf and went to the royal capital.  Then... from the woods... came a hungry monster, Charmy!!  Asta and the others thought that Charmy had been reincarnated as an elf as well, but thankfully the side of her face just had sauce on it.  Charmy healed them up, Henry found out what having true friends means, and he used his magic to transform the base into a black bull that can charge.  Now all of them are headed together to the royal capital in order to save the others.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.


----------



## Corrie

Old news but has anyone watched Mirai Nikki? 

It's an interesting specimen, that's for sure haha. 

YUKI


----------



## AquaStrudel

rewatched evangelion recently. watched it on netflix this time around and tbh the dub isn't bad. last time i watched eva was when i was 14, and i enjoyed it but didn't really understand its nuances. rewatching it now, i can really appreciate it a lot more.


----------



## Zura

Corrie said:


> Old news but has anyone watched Mirai Nikki?
> 
> It's an interesting specimen, that's for sure haha.
> 
> YUKI



Ah the anime with one of the best yandere of all anime...


----------



## LadyDestani

Corrie said:


> Old news but has anyone watched Mirai Nikki?
> 
> It's an interesting specimen, that's for sure haha.
> 
> YUKI



I actually own Mirai Nikki on disc.  I love that anime.  It was my first introduction to yandere.  LOL


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This looks interesting.

https://youtu.be/VN1xchk7FH8 

Removed embedding.


----------



## LadyDestani

I started watching Hi Score Girl today. So far, it seems fun and reminds me of the days when I was the only girl in the arcade playing Tekken or Soul Edge.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I started watching Hi Score Girl today. So far, it seems fun and reminds me of the days when I was the only girl in the arcade playing Tekken or Soul Edge.



I used to be really into Tekken and Soul Calibur 2. 

The only fighting games I recall getting an anime are Street Fighter and Fatal Fury.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I used to be really into Tekken and Soul Calibur 2.
> 
> The only fighting games I recall getting an anime are Street Fighter and Fatal Fury.



I have seen both of those animes...and played the games, although I prefer 3D fighters.

Actually, Tekken got an anime as well. Tekken: The Motion Picture. It's been a while since I've seen it, but if I recall correctly, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I have seen both of those animes...and played the games, although I prefer 3D fighters.
> 
> Actually, Tekken got an anime as well. Tekken: The Motion Picture. It's been a while since I've seen it, but if I recall correctly, it's pretty bad.



There is one called Shootfighter Tekken. Pretty sure that isn't related.


----------



## Hat'

I don't really watch animes anymore, however I still read some mangas from time to time! It's too time consuming.
But if I had to recommend some cool animes I'd absolutely say Re:Zero kara hajimeru isekai seikatsu, Charlotte, Punchline and Fairy Tail! I'm very biased with Fairy Tail because it was my first anime, and it's the one I'm most advanced in (I still need to read two mangas and I'll be over!), since, most of the time, I just watch between 4 and 7 episodes of an anime before getting bored... It's really annoying but it's happened so many times. Examples are Eromanga Sensei, Free, Chuunibyou demo koi ga ****ai, haiyore! Umaru-chan, dragon maid-sama and so many others... I really wish I actually watched them entirely but I guess I'm too lazy. But from what I've seen, those were great! one I should really finish is kyoukai no kanata, I heard it's really good but I stopped at the 2 or third episode... sadly. Even more sad is the fact that my ultimate "waifu", Kuriyama Mirai is from this anime, and I haven't even watched it entirely... nor did I watch the movie.


----------



## Zura

Yes, yes this thread needs more Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions


----------



## Midoriya

Made it to episode six of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders episodes 1-5:



Spoiler



Jotaro Kujo listens to his grandfather, Joseph Joestar, and goes with him and Avdol to Egypt in order to defeat DIO once and for all.  While going to school, Jotaro encounters Kakyoin and is immediately drawn into a battle.  Jotaro manages to win, and he removes DIO’s flesh bud from Kakyoin, turning him into an ally instead of foe.  Kakyoin’s Stand is Hierophant Green (and is my favorite of the ones introduced so far), which allows him to possess things as well as shoot projectiles with “Emerald Splash”.  Jotaro’s Stand is Star Platinum, which is a ghost that punches really fast and has good precision.  Joseph Joestar is now an old man and his Stand is Hermit Purple, which gives him the power of divination and allows him to create spirit photos of things to reveal them.  Avdol travels with them and his Stand is Magician’s Red, which gives him the power to control fire freely.  On the way to Egypt, the plane the four are on gets attacked by a person’s Stand, Tower of Gray, and nearly defeats them and everyone before Kakyoin can put a stop to them with an impressive use of his Stand.  The team lands the plane on the water, and decides to take a boat on the way to Egypt.  On the way there they meet Polnareff, who is also being controlled by DIO.  Avdol engages him in a 1v1 battle and manages to win, and Jotaro removes DIO’s flesh bud, turning Polnareff and his stand, Silver Chariot, into an ally.  Silver Chariot is a Stand that has a figure that uses very fast and precise swordsmanship.  They are all trying to defeat DIO and his underlings in order to save Jotaro’s mom, who has fifty days to live because her Stand is manifesting and she’s not strong enough to handle it.  The team of five is now about to board the boat on the way to Egypt.

I really love part 3 of JJBA so far, and the introduction of Stands is interesting and cool.  Also, the OP, like all JJBA openings, is great, and I love the throwback to Jonathan and Joseph Joestar in the OP when it goes, “JoJo!  JoJo!  JoJo!”  The ending, “Walk like an Egyptian,” is cool too.  Definitely looking forward to binging the rest of part three.  c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh, I hope you end up enjoying p3 anime more than I did


----------



## carackobama

has anyone watched Shirobako? I’m watching it atm after seeing a bunch of YouTubers talk about it and it’s great - it’s all about the making of and behind the scenes of the anime industry and it’s really eye-opening, interesting and actually very exciting! I really recommend it.


----------



## Wildtown

im currently watching dr stone its pretty good


----------



## Miharu

Been watching In Another World With My Smartphone, and it's pretty interesting to watch hahaha! If anyone has any anime recommendations let me know! :> I've watched so many so I can't any more interesting ones to watch ; v ; Only genres I don't really like is ecchi or harems. (Reverse Harem is good though :> )


----------



## Zura

Miharu said:


> Been watching In Another World With My Smartphone, and it's pretty interesting to watch hahaha! If anyone has any anime recommendations let me know! :> I've watched so many so I can't any more interesting ones to watch ; v ; Only genres I don't really like is ecchi or harems. (Reverse Harem is good though :> )



That Smartphone anime is a harem anime.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wildtown said:


> im currently watching dr stone its pretty good



Doctor Stone is definitely up there with Demon Slayer for best of the year.


----------



## Miharu

Excalibur said:


> That Smartphone anime is a harem anime.



Sorry should have rephrased better, Harem with ecchi lmao


----------



## Sweetley

Just continued with Zombie Land Saga and I must say it's pretty funny to watch. May also start to re-watch
The Tatami Galaxy soon.


----------



## Zura

Miharu said:


> Sorry should have rephrased better, Harem with ecchi lmao



Oh god, please do not mention such an unholy thing here!


----------



## Miharu

Excalibur said:


> Oh god, please do not mention such an unholy thing here!



LOOL! I'm sorry XD I'll separate them from now on ahahaha!


----------



## Wildtown

Miharu said:


> LOOL! I'm sorry XD I'll separate them from now on ahahaha!



depends i like more violent anime so i really like vineland saga also if u havent watched aot 10/10 would recommend


----------



## Miharu

Wildtown said:


> depends i like more violent anime so i really like vineland saga also if u havent watched aot 10/10 would recommend



I've seen aot! It's great! cx Violent animes are great! I love action and adventure! XD Have anyone seen Tate no Yuusha? :> 

I've never seen vinland saga, so I'll check that out! :> Thanks wildtown!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I need to check out vinland saga anime myself, and catch up on the english release of the manga


----------



## Zura

I've heard Vinland saga was a real hit. Gonna have to get around to watch it myself.


----------



## LambdaDelta

personally, and assuming it gets that far, I'm curious to see how people react to two pivotal points. especially the second



Spoiler



since I could see it pissing off a bunch of a certain type of people


----------



## gobby

Been watching Gangsta., really enjoying it so far! Will probably binge watch the rest of it rn


----------



## LadyDestani

Miharu said:


> I've seen aot! It's great! cx Violent animes are great! I love action and adventure! XD Have anyone seen Tate no Yuusha? :>
> 
> I've never seen vinland saga, so I'll check that out! :> Thanks wildtown!



Yes, I just finished watching Tate no Yuusha. It was sooo good!


----------



## glow




----------



## dedenne

started watching toradora which im so far loving

i really wanna watch time of eve again ngl bc i cant remember what happened


----------



## Midoriya

Just watched the most recent episode of My Hero Academia.

My Hero Academia episode 65 (season four, episode two):



Spoiler



Tomura and the League of Villains met up with Overhaul and his forces... they couldn’t come to an agreement, so they began attacking when Magne blindly rushed in to attack Overhaul.  He was brutally killed by Overhaul’s Quirk, and in response Compress tried to attack Overhaul as well, only to get his arm blown off.  Tomura used his Quirk to kill one of Overhaul’s underlings.  After the exchange, Overhaul commented that they were getting nowhere by withering down each other’s forces.  Overhaul left his card for Tomura and told him he needed a plan, not just a goal, in order to destroy the hero society.

Meanwhile, Izuku Midoriya called Gran Torino about looking for a work study position so that he can become an even better hero.  Gran Torino referred him to All Might’s old sidekick, Sir Nighteye, and All Might had Mirio Togata introduce Midoriya to Sir Nighteye.  As soon as Midoriya made it inside his office, he was unable to make Sir Nighteye laugh, which is what someone needs to do in order to even have a chance at being able to work for him.

Definitely looking forward to how the opposing villain forces decide to work or not work together, and how the interaction between Midoriya and Sir Nighteye goes down.



Also watched up to episode nine of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders episodes 6-8:



Spoiler



While on the way to Singapore and eventually Egypt, Jotaro and the other four faced a series of tough Stand users in succession... starting with a user of Dark Blue Moon on a boat, which Jotaro defeated.  They then encountered a ghost ship and an ape who was the Stand user of the ship.  The Stand was called Strength, but Jotaro was able to defeat the ape as well.  Lastly, they made it to a hotel in Singapore, but Polnareff was almost killed by a Stand called Soul Sacrifice.  Polnareff managed to use an improvised technique where he cut a mirror to see above the bed he was stuck to, and defeated the Stand and its user.  Now, after Joseph Joestar has used his Stand, Purple Hermit, to reveal that Kakyoin is a traitor, Jotaro and him are about to face off... definitely looking forward to binging the rest of part 3.


----------



## Zura

dedenne said:


> started watching toradora which im so far loving



Ŏ̷̞̦̔͆͠o̵̝̯͖͐͑ḧ̶̥́́̚͝ ̴̡̱͆̐̋͛͝İ̴̺̝̎ ̶̤̝̖͔̔̒͂̎l̵̘̳̱̝̓͜o̶̗͉͂͜v̸̗̟͓́̅͝ë̶͇͕́̀͗̏̉ ̵̬̥̮̜̖̓T̴̠̗̍͌̔̓̾ͅö̴̳̗́͋͒̕͝ŗ̷͈̻͓̮̿̂͝a̶̬̣̒͠d̴̖͕̟̖͌͛͊́̒o̸͚̗͂̾͛̕ŗ̴̱͔̘̹̽̎̑͋̔ä̶̱͇͖̩́͋͌̽͋ ̷̡͍͔͕̂̌̚


----------



## Bcat

glow said:


>



who is this man? I like him.


----------



## LadyDestani

Bcat said:


> who is this man? I like him.



That's Bell from DanMachi, otherwise known as Is It Wrong to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Started Mekakucity Actors...
The first episode was like getting stuck in the mirror dimension from Dr. Strange, hoo boy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Started Mekakucity Actors...
The first episode was like getting stuck in the mirror dimension from Dr. Strange, hoo boy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am getting sick and tired of being forced to double post, is getting on my nerves...


----------



## Corrie

LadyDestani said:


> That's Bell from DanMachi, otherwise known as Is It Wrong to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon?



I'm assuming you've watched the anime? If you have, can you tell me if there's fanservice? The main gal's outfit just looks like the perfect bait for fanservice. 

Someone told me Maid Dragon had no fanservice so I watched it and quickly found out I had been duped.


----------



## LadyDestani

Corrie said:


> I'm assuming you've watched the anime? If you have, can you tell me if there's fanservice? The main gal's outfit just looks like the perfect bait for fanservice.
> 
> Someone told me Maid Dragon had no fanservice so I watched it and quickly found out I had been duped.



Yep, there's definitely some fanservice. I don't really mind it either way, but if you're looking for something with no fanservice then I probably wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Zura

x̷̡̞̟̖̹͖̼̫̩̝̙̾̔́̾̎̉̈̀̈́͜͠͠͠ͅD̴̜̩̹̃͌̆͘ ̴̢̗͓̗̙̦͇͚̫̖͕̾̃̇͗͛͐̄͊͋̑͐ḑ̷̞̙͔͔̠̝̅͊͋̑̌̈́͝ȓ̷̢̞̞̳̣̬̝͇͍̹̦̖͉̑͌̍͌͋̍̈́́̿͜͠͝ͅǎ̸̡̡̪̮̜͖̣̤͍̩̹̞̎͛̒̕͜g̶̢̹͓̳͔͙͎͕̜̮͠ơ̶̧͖͇̫̓́̾̇̏͋͠n̴̠̭̙̱̩̲͙̹͕̙̩̹̳̩̤̋́̏̆̒̑̇̈́̈́͋̄̇͑̕ ̵̛̦̰̖̼̹͚̰̩̳̼͕̪̪͊̀̉͒̄͜͝ͅm̵̻̦̻̬̈́͛͋̊̀́͐̿̀ḁ̷̢͚̤̘̳̞̇ị̵̰͚̪͂d̶̮̄̀̒̿̂͝ ̸̦̭̻͓͔̼͕̕ͅẅ̴̢̢̛̳͓̗̠̭̯̪̥̣͒̅̑̑̓̈̀̕a̴̧̛͊̇̐͗̀͛̉̈͂̔́̓́s̶̛͍̫̙͊̌͐̾̂͘ ̴̧̮̮̗̝̣̹̗̮͍̝̃͆̅̓̇̆͛͛̆m̵̹͍̤̘̥̲̮̥̌͘͝a̶͚͙̝̬̘͇̺̫̤̗̳̠͈͌̆̋d̸̡̼̳͇̰̲̼̼̓̀̒̌͜e̶̡͍͎͎͊͒́̈́̋͆͗̌̒̌͝͝ ̴̢̠͉͈̮͖́̍̐́̆͌̓̃̈́͘̚t̷̯͚̠̯̔̓ö̶̡̢̠͕͓͓͖̥̟̝̖̤̖̠̚͠ͅ ̴̢̧͇̪̟͓̤͍̻̳͉͙̺͐̊̔̅̓̉̂͑̓̓͘͘͘b̷͓̭̹̭͎̺̻̬̝͔̤͔̩͎́ë̶͎͚͙̮̗͖̆́̿̉̎̎̋̈́̊̊͝ ̶̳̺̤̺͎̖͐̀̏͛̋̚"̶̨̙̰̱͔̰̠̲̖̀̓́͒̊͝f̵̡͇̭̫͎̼̺̜̌̑̀̅̊͊̔ͅa̵̝̪͈̦̰̦̿̄̑̊̈̂͋̔n̶̨̞͖̗̘̮̹͔̥̗͗͑̌͊̈́̚͝-̷̞̭̳̩̞̺̭̖̮͍͓̈̉̈̉̑̏̀̒̓̃̊̕͜s̸̢̟͓̟͕͕͇͙̰̟̀͗͑͛̾͋̏͜͝é̷̙̇̓̒͑̄́̂̌̈́̚̕̚r̸̞͂̇̊̑̈͝v̵̬͈̳͈̗͙̹̰͉̼͓͔̱̝̣̽̌͊̑̐̂ỉ̸̛̜̹̹̊̀̏͛̂̀̔͝͝c̷͈͗͒̌̆̈́̀͠͠ē̵̦̠̱͈͖͓̉̆́̋̓͐ͅ"̸̳̼̹́͐̆͌̏͗̋̈́͠ ̶̳̖͍̣̭͖̟̱̂͋̀͗͛͑̀͊̚͠͝W̴̡͍̼̖̱̤̻̺̒̑h̸̝̟̣̭̦̏̅͋̿ÿ̵̨̤̻̙̰̄̚͜ ̶̧̗̺̎̈́̉́̎̋͊͋w̶͙͕̒̂̃̒͑̕o̶̡̖̼̲͚̯͙̓͂̐͋͗̀̈́̈́̈́̈́͘̚͠ų̷̙̙̲͎͉̱̗̤͈̗͉̦͖̂͗̈́̈͑͒̎͋́͠ͅl̶̰͔̞̜̩̩͈̦͛d̵̠͓̺̣̣̮͈̟̼̹̖̺̯̈́͛̆̎̈̎͌̄̐͐͛̈́͝ ̶̜͓̬͍̰̀̀̈́į̸̞̲̣̠̖͇͙̪̳̠̞͚̺̂̊̆́ţ̸͉̰̻̯̗̟̗̝̈́̿̽̍̑̀̈́̿̃͐͝͝͠͠͝ ̸̯̀͒̆n̸̨̢̘̞͚̦̼̜͉͕̏̆́̚͜o̸̧̨̞̹̗̞̥̱̠̒̈̎̓̀͛͒̏̀̍̎̚ţ̷̛͍͖̞̪̜̻͕̑́ ̵͚̠̹̫̈̈́̽̆̓̈́̀͌̓̓͜h̶̺̦͇͍̻͇͐̑͑̽̿̇̽̓̌̄̔͘a̶̢̡̡̢̛̬̤̜͈̲̖͚̺̐͐̐͌͂̿̄̓̆̿͑̀̕͠v̵̫̣͂̈́̾͛͋̌̔͊̆̾͝e̸̛̺̝̬̖͚̞̓͌̈́́̃̇̉ ̷̲̬͆̄̽̈́̈́̀̈́̓̑̂̉̑͘͘͜͝ä̶̙̠̩̻͚̭̟́̓͂͆̀̓͝n̴͖̗̬͋́͋͋́̎̚ỳ̷̨̛͉̪͎̺̟͈̟͙̰̪̿̈́̉̾̐́̋͂͜͜͠ ̷͙̺̫̱̹̬̣̗̰̲̭̻̟̈̽̊̊̉̋̈̾͒͆͌́͜͠ͅḽ̵̞̯̯̠̣́͊́̓̀̌̃̍̿̔̈́̂̕ö̸͍̙̥̰͙̯́̐̆̈̔̀̾̐̓̊l̴͓̎̋̑̍͂̋̕̚


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> I'm assuming you've watched the anime? If you have, can you tell me if there's fanservice? The main gal's outfit just looks like the perfect bait for fanservice.
> 
> Someone told me Maid Dragon had no fanservice so I watched it and quickly found out I had been duped.



Are you looking for things without fanservice, of a different kind of it?


----------



## Corrie

LadyDestani said:


> Yep, there's definitely some fanservice. I don't really mind it either way, but if you're looking for something with no fanservice then I probably wouldn't recommend it.



Ah, thanks for letting me know! I'll avoid haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are you looking for things without fanservice, of a different kind of it?



Things without sexual fanservice.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> Ah, thanks for letting me know! I'll avoid haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Things without sexual fanservice.



How about this?


----------



## Zura

Ẃ̴̙͉̬͍̟̊̌ḛ̴̺͓͓̠͕̺͓̮̳̲̂͆̎̈́̽̓̈́͆̎̂̄̕͜͝ ̴̨̖̤̼̪̰̼͉͙̹̤͜͝ń̷̡͇̫̟̦̺̺̫͛̔̿̽̈́̾̃̔̏͗̚͜͠͝ĕ̴̡̡̪̙͎̥̙̀̀̍̐̅͠ę̵̢̨̤͈̦̼̖͍͕̤̲̘̀̒̀̾d̵̨̧̦̲̤͙̩̣͇̻̠̯͌̋̔̇̈́̎͗ͅͅ ̶̜͍̭̤͆͂̐̄̇̇͐̎̊̍̈́͑̽͠͝m̴̛̳̋̈́̀̽́̃́̄̕͠ŏ̷̢̨̢̙̯̩͎͉̮͔̼͎̟̲͋̔͑͆̇̋́͝ͅr̸̡̬̜̯͙̠͈͑̄̽̋͑͘͝͠e̴̺͔̼̥̼͚̮̲̓̃̈͂̂̒͐̈́͘͘ͅ ̴̢̛͎̮̱̜͚̤̥͎̭͔̙͗̃̍͑̈́̄͆̅̓̿̽̕m̶̛͈͚̣̺̩̭̺̹̩̭͍͙͚̈́͛͒̊͑̌̀͋͐̾̾̚̕͝ḛ̸̛̥̱̙̿́̾͑̽̓͊̌̈̑̓͑̕n̵̨̨̢̠̝̹̗̩͈͒̇̎͌̿̄̓̾̔̂̈́̀̓̚͜ͅ ̵̛̦̟̹͕̙͈͎̬̭̯͎̍̌͂͗̿̓̐̔̃̕͜͜͝o̶̡̪͇͓͑̒̀͝v̶̡̮̼͚̼̺̙̯̺̹͝ë̷̜͇̟̪̙̗̦̣͓̥̥́̋̿̓͑͠͝r̷̦̽̍͊̋̐͑̚͝͝ ̶̧̢̨͚͖̘̺̞͉͈͎̮̩̔̀̆͑̀̐̿̐͛͋̍͐̒͝͝ͅs̵̡̨̼̭͉̗̜̰̬̬͉̯̟̯͙̍͌̃͒̃͒̓̅͠e̸̟͎̰͂̾̈́̋x̶̨̜̣̟̬̜̱̖͎͙̞̪͍̋̐̓́̏́͑̀̄̕͠ͅṵ̸̢̖͈͇̻͙̟͕̯̣̩͈̦̭̌̅͛̎́̏̃̉͌̀̒a̴̛̞̮̞͈̍̂̿̂̑̉̀̓̑͒̿͝l̶̛͔͓͍̜͌̉̽̔̀̎͛ǐ̴̧͖͎͚̹͎̺͖̤̥̔͑̎̊͐͑̆̋̀̇͝͝͝z̵̡̲̹̯͉̹̬̖̽̈́̓e̴̢̛͙̔̄͐͐̓͜͝d̴̨̢̨̤̗̲̟̝͗ ̴͇̦̄̈́͛̑̒̇́̈̔̄̉͊̚ṱ̷̟͙̯͙͙̔̾̍̽̋͠ợ̸̢̰̐̓͛̆̅̅̉͛͋̆̕͝͝͠ ̵̲̠͖͎̈́̎͐̒̔͌͑̈̊̿̿͘͘͠͠b̵̢̟̤̥̘̼̲͔̔̊̓̏̇͋̾͝ả̷̝̰̝͔͈̪͔̪̣̝ͅl̶͓̦̖͙͕̳̇̋́͒͐͑͜͝ͅa̸̖̱͓̘̜̠̜̭̘͇̒̂̉̅̿̓̎̓̈́͒̊͘͘͜͝n̶̢̨͎̺̬̟̳͔͔̖̗̜̝͌̋̕͜͝c̸̰̪̘͔̭͎͇̫̥̯̩̈́͛̈͛̏͗̉̀́̂̀̾̀ͅé̶̝͉̦̞͈͛̈́̓́͗̅̆̒̾̃ ̵̮̯̳̠̟̬̔̆̾̈̉̈́́͐̏̕͝ơ̴̞̂̀̽̉̈́̒̌̓̂͐ṵ̸̧̡̙̺̻̥̝̣̊̈́̽͑̍̾̑̑̋̈̐̓̂͜͠ͅt̷̖̭̦̫̩̰̥̔ͅ ̷̣͒́͒̇͘t̵̨̫̗͙͈͉̣̽̅̈͑h̷̭̺̯̿̎̆̚ͅe̷͖̱̘̞̱̓̎͒͛̆̎͋̍͘͘̕͝ ̶̛̅͒͂̾̂͝͝ͅa̴̧̨̡̨̧̡͖̫̺͓̘̜̙͖͗̑̽͝ͅm̵̢̥͚͖͎̺͕͖͚̳̜̘̿̾͗̓̀͒̏͌̋͒̚͜͝o̶͎̦̪͓̻͗͐̓́͐̾̈̐͌̂͘̕͜͝ư̵͕̮̬̿̀̔͗̎̾̐͗͘͝ņ̶̛̯̫̙̻̃͒͛̈́̌͆͊̃̆͜͝͝t̷̨̢̺̣͈̳̱̫͉̣̺̺͖̠͊ ̵̛̬̱͂͑̾̑̀̋̾̉̔̍̊̌͘o̵̡̰̯̣̣͈͓̭̥͓̦̮̐͘ͅf̸̗͓̈́͐̎̅̄̌̉͆͊̒͗ ̶̜̥̩̦͇̳̱̫̫́̒̈́̿̉̿̆̀̒͘w̵̡̳̗͖͚̳͔̰͙̱̱̃͋̓̊̀̏̕ę̴̧̨̪̫̗̗̱̲̅̿́͐̀̓̚͜͜ͅͅḿ̵̨̢̤̠͚̖̯̖͎̫̲͖̤̙̤̓̌͌͋̚̕͘o̶̞͈̞͙̣̯̱̮͈̬̖̣͐͑͑̈̉̊͊̽͌̈́͛̈́̔n̶̢̠͚͑̈́̂̏̆́̋̈́͝ ̷̙̞̱̦͇̪̄̓̽o̷͈̺̳͙͋͋͂̍̿̾̀͌̈́̂́͑̕͜͝v̷̛͉̭͎̻̣̻̝͒̄͛͊̕͝ḛ̴̊͠r̵̮̻͎͇̣͓̫͆̋̔͌͛̊ͅ ̵̳͔͕̞̼̼̻̱̠̖̙̥̜͊͊͊̾̒̉̈͗̿s̸̢̢̞̻̫͇͔͓̦̰̓̎͑͒̆̎̾̅̈́̌̍͊̃̕͠ē̷͈͖̍͑̂̋̆ẍ̶͈́̕ȕ̴̢̩͙͕͐̀̄͛͗̃̈̿̈́͛̌̍̃͛͜ạ̴̧̧̢̙̺̜̬͖̩̗̠̌̔͛̽̓̕͜l̶̹̇̑̐́̈́͝͝i̵̢̡̥̹̫̱̺̠̜̜̇̄͌͠ź̴̢͙̮̳̬̰̖͖̐͒̾̀̏̄͛̐͘ȩ̶̝̘̘͓͈̭͕͊d̴̮͚͚̫͔͍̍́̀̄̒̆́̈̎̒̕͜͝.̵̢̺̼̪̖̗̗͎̈́̓̿̈̈́͛̓̏͋͛͘͘


----------



## LambdaDelta

please keep the unreadable zalgo text in the woods, thanks


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How about this?



That seems pretty interesting actually.


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.

Watched the most recent episode of Black Clover.

Black Clover episode 106:



Spoiler



Asta, Luck, Magna, Vanessa, Gordon, Grey, Henry, and Charmy all charged forth on the Raging Black Bull while eating insane amounts of food to power up their magic.  They made it to Hecairo, the largest town in the common realm, where three magic knights reincarnated as elves were attacking the city.  Using Henry’s powers and Asta’s new sword, they freed the town and cured the magic knights from the reincarnation spell.  They then encountered Valtos, Rades, and Sally, who had been revived with Rades’s magic.  Both Valtos and Sally quickly joined Asta’s side after seeing all the yummy food that Charmy was making.  Rades eventually gave in to helping take back the Clover kingdom from the elves.  It was nice to see some redemption for these three.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.



Still on episode nine of JJBA Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## Zura

This is a PSA!

If you haven't watched Gintama yet, you need to drop everything you're doing and watch it!

That is all.


----------



## Zura

I think I'll rewatch Suka Suka soon. Nothing like rewatching a show you've watched over a hundred times over again. Suka Suka never gets old no matter how many times I watch it


----------



## Corrie

I'm gonna give Teasing Master Takagi-San a go! I liked all the clips from Youtube I've seen. It looks innocent and cute!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Excalibur said:


> This is a PSA!
> 
> If you haven't watched Gintama yet, you need to drop everything you're doing and watch it!
> 
> That is all.



I'm still waiting for viz to give the manga another chance

hell, I'll take digital only at this point


----------



## dedenne

konosuba is ****ing great


----------



## Zura

dedenne said:


> konosuba is ****ing great



I know right?! It's up there with my favorites.


----------



## glow

dedenne said:


> konosuba is ****ing great



bless u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> I know right?! It's up there with my favorites.



bless u


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E3*

*New episode of My Hero Academia, episode 66 dropped today!*
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler



Izuku Midoriya failed to make Sir Nighteye laugh, and then he had to play a game where he had to take the chess piece from Sir Nighteye in three minutes.  Sir Nighteye?s quirk is Foresight, which allows him to see the future of one?s actions, and Midoriya was unable to take the piece.  However, Sir Nighteye accepted him as a work study student anyway.  At the end of the episode Midoriya ran into Eri and Overhaul... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

We finished Mekakucity, and it was great, if only a bit rushed at the end. My brother looking up the lore really helped me understand what exactly was going on. 
The only problem is that now we can't decide what to watch next ': D


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Apparently there is an old Arc the Lad anime. The first few episodes didn't grab me.


----------



## Holla

Well if it isn't obvious from my avatar I just finished Fulletal Alchemist Brotherhood yesterday. I had never seen it before and man its good.

I'm also keeping up with the new episodes of My Hero Academia and Sword Art Online.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E5*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 107 dropped earlier today!*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



Things are getting intense and interesting now.  The elves made it to Clover Castle, but Captain Yami, Captain Jack The Ripper, and Finral made it to the gate to defeat the four elves there.  Then, Noelle Silva, Nozel Silva, Zora, and others arrived on Nozel?s ride.  They quickly rushed to House Silva, where an elf was killing the people there.  Before Noelle?s sibling Solid Silva could die, Noelle and Nozel arrived in time to deflect the elf?s attacks.  With an injured Nebra Silva forced to retreat and none of them being able to get past the elf?s defenses, it?s going to be up to Noelle?s new spell to settle the score... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## Zura

Holla said:


> Well if it isn't obvious from my avatar I just finished Fulletal Alchemist Brotherhood yesterday. I had never seen it before and man its good.
> 
> I'm also keeping up with the new episodes of My Hero Academia and Sword Art Online.



I've watched the original Full Metal and stopped there. It was interesting but lacked the oomph that most shows I like have. Maybe that's fixed in brotherhood but I don't know if I'm willing to watch and see.


----------



## KnoxUK

What service do you guys use to watch the new my hero academia and is it dubbed?


----------



## Midoriya

KnoxUK said:


> What service do you guys use to watch the new my hero academia and is it dubbed?



I personally use VRV to watch all my anime now, because I also watch RWBY and gen:LOCK by RoosterTeeth whenever they are on, and Crunchyroll doesn’t have that.  I don’t know if VRV/Crunchyroll has English dubs for their anime.  I’m pretty sure Funimation does, but then again I don’t know if Funimation has My Hero Academia season four yet.  I usually watch the subs for anime, so yeah.

Maybe someone can clarify this though and help you out more.  c:


----------



## KnoxUK

Shinichi said:


> I personally use VRV to watch all my anime now, because I also watch RWBY and gen:LOCK by RoosterTeeth whenever they are on, and Crunchyroll doesn’t have that.  I don’t know if VRV/Crunchyroll has English dubs for their anime.  I’m pretty sure Funimation does, but then again I don’t know if Funimation has My Hero Academia season four yet.  I usually watch the subs for anime, so yeah.
> 
> Maybe someone can clarify this though and help you out more.  c:



Ah a just checked VRV and it's not available in my region, i wished UK wasn't so strict with streaming. Does crunchy roll still have that annoying bug where you can't rewind the video? That's why I stopped using them. 

Subbed is alright. But when it's a fast pace action anime, the subtitles have a tendency to appear and go really quickly. I end up rewinding it and it kills the pacing a little.


----------



## Holla

Crunchyroll depends on the anime whether they have it available in English dub or not. Of the 10ish anime I’ve watched on there so far maybe 2 or 3 of them had the dub available.

But I definitely use it for My Hero Academia as the new episodes are available shortly after they air in Japan. They don’t have the dub for that one though.

I also don’t have any problem backtracking in the video though I pretty much always watch on mobile if that matters.


----------



## Midoriya

KnoxUK said:


> Ah a just checked VRV and it's not available in my region, i wished UK wasn't so strict with streaming. Does crunchy roll still have that annoying bug where you can't rewind the video? That's why I stopped using them.
> 
> Subbed is alright. But when it's a fast pace action anime, the subtitles have a tendency to appear and go really quickly. I end up rewinding it and it kills the pacing a little.



I haven’t noticed a bug like that when using them, so I would imagine it’s gone now.  Also, subs and dubs is really just up to preference to be honest.



Holla said:


> Crunchyroll depends on the anime whether they have it available in English dub or not. Of the 10ish anime I’ve watched on there so far maybe 2 or 3 of them had the dub available.
> 
> But I definitely use it for My Hero Academia as the new episodes are available shortly after they air in Japan. They don’t have the dub for that one though.
> 
> I also don’t have any problem backtracking in the video though I pretty much always watch on mobile if that matters.



Like Holla said, there’s only a handful of shows on Crunchyroll that have the English dub.  If you want the English dub for most animes I think you would be better off checking out Funimation or maybe Hulu as well.  Again, I don’t know a lot about other streaming services as I’ve only watched anime on Crunchyroll and VRV.  This is just an educated guess based on what I’ve heard from others in the past.  c:


----------



## Holla

Also another reason I use Crunchyroll is because it’s one of places where I can anime that’s available in my country. A lot of popular ones are US only which is super annoying.


----------



## LadyDestani

Shinichi said:


> I personally use VRV to watch all my anime now, because I also watch RWBY and gen:LOCK by RoosterTeeth whenever they are on, and Crunchyroll doesn?t have that.  I don?t know if VRV/Crunchyroll has English dubs for their anime.  I?m pretty sure Funimation does, but then again I don?t know if Funimation has My Hero Academia season four yet.  I usually watch the subs for anime, so yeah.
> 
> Maybe someone can clarify this though and help you out more.  c:



I have a question for you. Do you have problems with VRV? We've been using it for a few months now after switching from Crunchyroll and during the trial month it was fine, but since then it's gotten really frustrating. We randomly get the 'space invader' error when trying to watch episodes saying to try back later. Sometimes we can get into the episode if we try again right away, but often we have to go watch something else on another service and come back. I can't tell if the problem is with VRV or our internet, but we didn't have these issues on Crunchyroll and still don't on our other services like Netflix or Hulu. Was just wondering if you had noticed anything similar?

We'd really like to keep VRV for the extra content from HiDive and Rooster Teeth, but it's starting to feel like it's not worth it if we can never watch anything when we want to.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> I have a question for you. Do you have problems with VRV? We've been using it for a few months now after switching from Crunchyroll and during the trial month it was fine, but since then it's gotten really frustrating. We randomly get the 'space invader' error when trying to watch episodes saying to try back later. Sometimes we can get into the episode if we try again right away, but often we have to go watch something else on another service and come back. I can't tell if the problem is with VRV or our internet, but we didn't have these issues on Crunchyroll and still don't on our other services like Netflix or Hulu. Was just wondering if you had noticed anything similar?
> 
> We'd really like to keep VRV for the extra content from HiDive and Rooster Teeth, but it's starting to feel like it's not worth it if we can never watch anything when we want to.



No, not really.  The only minor problem I would say I have is the app logging me out against my will sometimes, but I say minor because then I’m able to log right back in.  That’s unfortunate that it’s causing problems for you though.  I wonder if there’s technical support or somewhere that can help with that.  All I can really say for now is to either try watching it or using Crunchyroll/Netflix/Hulu instead.  Not sure why it would do that though...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I started Selector Infected Wixoss and Etotama--so far so good on both.


----------



## LadyDestani

Shinichi said:


> No, not really.  The only minor problem I would say I have is the app logging me out against my will sometimes, but I say minor because then I’m able to log right back in.  That’s unfortunate that it’s causing problems for you though.  I wonder if there’s technical support or somewhere that can help with that.  All I can really say for now is to either try watching it or using Crunchyroll/Netflix/Hulu instead.  Not sure why it would do that though...



Hmmm...that's odd because with all of our issues I don't think we've ever been randomly logged out like that. But thanks for answering. That's good to know. I might try to find a way to contact customer service at some point, but I've been too busy lately so we're just dealing with it for now.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

VRV and Funimation both have been total pains in my behind,  and sometimes I have to look hard to find something that has what I want to watch. It makes me debate just buying a copy of the series if I like it enough
 ': D

Still, Anime Planet, 9 Anime, and Kissanime have all worked really well for me. I wish I could be of better help in that department ': D


----------



## LambdaDelta

not gonna judge you for your choices, but just letting you know those last 2 are pirated anime websites

and as always, I'm just gonna say that if you must pirate, please just go download a torrent of the anime in question


----------



## Midoriya

*RWBY V7E1*

*New episode of RWBY, episode 80 dropped today!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



The first episode of volume seven was interesting, to say the least!  Team RWBY, JNR, Oscar, Qrow, and Maria took a detour once arriving to Atlas to go to Mantle instead, and there they met up with an old friend of Maria?s, Pietro, who helps people with things in Mantle as well as General Ironwood in Atlas.  Then some Grimm came in and attacked the city, but Ruby, Weiss, Blake, Yang, Jaune, Nora, Ren, Oscar, and Qrow took them out, along with the help of a newly rebuilt Penny Polendina!  That?s right, Penny?s core was retrieved from the arena after she supposedly died back in volume three, and then she was rebuilt.  She greeted Ruby enthusiastically and then took off to go take care of some other pressing matters.  Qrow mentioned that things were going better than expected when the Ace Ops squad from Atlas captured everyone and sent them on their way to Atlas, to which Qrow remarked was how he expected things to go down.  I?m really looking forward to the rest of the episodes in this volume as RWBY is one of my favorite shows to watch, and I?m interested to see how Salem?s forces show up in Atlas.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## Ryumia

Had a little break from watching anime since I haven't been feeling the mood of watching anime. Just resumed from my break and currently watching How Not to Summon a Demon Lord for the English Dub. Decided to watch this anime because I randomly found the title somewhere and thought I should watch it. Though... I should have probably watched the ones that I placed on hold before watching the current anime that I am watching. :T Good thing that there's only 12 episodes for it.


----------



## MrMister5555

I'm watching One Piece! And My Hero Academia since it started back up. I need to get into the new season of Food Wars as well. I do have an anime I'm really excited to watch, never watched before. The Devil is a Part Timer I believe it's called. It looks great.


----------



## Miharu

Currently watching Vinland Saga and omg! It's amazing so far!! Been binge watching in bed while I recover from this nasty cold hahaha! I think someone here recommended it to me, so thanks!! <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

Miharu said:


> Currently watching Vinland Saga and omg! It's amazing so far!! Been binge watching in bed while I recover from this nasty cold hahaha! I think someone here recommended it to me, so thanks!! <3



out of curiosity, how many eps is it so far and what's happened in all those eps?

(you can spoiler tag for people, of course. I'm just curious about the pacing, as someone familiar with the manga)


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E6*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 108 dropped earlier today!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



With Nebra and Nozel down, Noelle improvised to stop Kivn by using the spell she used at the beginning of the show where she couldn?t control it.  Here it worked perfectly, however, as it stopped Kivn?s Atlas and gave them the chance to fight back.  However, another Atlas came back with even more power, and in order to save her siblings Noelle learned a new water magic spell, Valkyrie Armor.  This allowed her to wear water magic in the form of a dress and use a lance, much like her mother could in the past before her mother died.  With this, she was able to defeat Kivn.  Another bunch of elves showed up, but Zora?s trap magic activated, saving Noelle?s siblings.  Nozel adapted his fighting to how Noelle is, and the three of them together used an unorthodox countertrap magic spell strategy to defeat all of the elves present.  The animation and choreography was pretty good in this episode, especially with the reveal of Noelle?s Valkyrie Armor.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished season 1 of Hi Score Girl today.  It was a really great gaming anime with a sweet coming of age story.  I look forward to watching season 2 whenever I get access to that.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Shinichi said:


> *New episode of Black Clover, episode 108 dropped earlier today!*
> ——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With Nebra and Nozel down, Noelle improvised to stop Kivn by using the spell she used at the beginning of the show where she couldn’t control it.  Here it worked perfectly, however, as it stopped Kivn’s Atlas and gave them the chance to fight back.  However, another Atlas came back with even more power, and in order to save her siblings Noelle learned a new water magic spell, Valkyrie Armor.  This allowed her to wear water magic in the form of a dress and use a lance, much like her mother could in the past before her mother died.  With this, she was able to defeat Kivn.  Another bunch of elves showed up, but Zora’s trap magic activated, saving Noelle’s siblings.  Nozel adapted his fighting to how Noelle is, and the three of them together used an unorthodox countertrap magic spell strategy to defeat all of the elves present.  The animation and choreography was pretty good in this episode, especially with the reveal of Noelle’s Valkyrie Armor.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!
> 
> 
> Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
> The Anime Degenerates Association​



i tried to join but seems like the invitation link is invalid


----------



## Zura

Oldcatlady said:


> i tried to join but seems like the invitation link is invalid



Ah that's an old link. Sorry about that 

Welcome: https://discord.gg/Ye2CpFq


Just got done watching the new Youjo Senki (Saga of Tanya the Evil) movie and I am absolutely blown away. The writing and visuals were just breathtaking! I'm so happy I found Youjo Senki back in the day and decided to watch it. It truly is a hidden gem


----------



## LambdaDelta

finally got my computer to play bds (tested with various monogatari releases, both import and domestic to be sure), so....


Spoiler: now time to move on to the main event with some gag anime





_good and gay_

gonna go through the dub this time, since I've already done subbed multiple times before


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I want to recommend something French this group might like. Might make a separate thread. There might be a season 4 if the if those involved see enough interest.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I decided on Grimoire of Zero for my next anime. I was in the mood for something fantasy based and the lead characters looked cool to me. The first episode was pretty good and, as I expected, I liked both of the main characters immediately.


----------



## Zura

That one is on my potential watchlist


----------



## Corrie

Has anyone seen Non Non Biyori? I finished season 1 and it's so cute! It helps give me that relaxed feeling and totally makes me wanna live in the countryside. Onto season 2 and the movie!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> Today I decided on Grimoire of Zero for my next anime. I was in the mood for something fantasy based and the lead characters looked cool to me. The first episode was pretty good and, as I expected, I liked both of the main characters immediately.



Is that the one with the white tiger dude and the witch?


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is that the one with the white tiger dude and the witch?



Yes, it is


----------



## Darby

Hey, can I ask about the Amazon anime subscription here? Because I never bothered getting a prime membership since my dad has one and he will order something if I need it but... how’s their anime? Do you pay extra? Is it worth it, do you recommend it? Guess I could look it up but figure the best answers would come from you guys. Thanks in advance if you don’t mind taking the time.


----------



## Zura

Darby said:


> Hey, can I ask about the Amazon anime subscription here? Because I never bothered getting a prime membership since my dad has one and he will order something if I need it but... how’s their anime? Do you pay extra? Is it worth it, do you recommend it? Guess I could look it up but figure the best answers would come from you guys. Thanks in advance if you don’t mind taking the time.



I've used it a small amount for the animes that can only be found there. Otherwise, I don't ever use it at all.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today, I made the huge mistake of starting up Plastic Memories before bed. 
Guess who can't go to sleep now because she has a raging headache and a stuffed nose from crying so much?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Today, I made the huge mistake of starting up Plastic Memories before bed.
> Guess who can't go to sleep now because she has a raging headache and a stuffed nose from crying so much?



Haven't seen that, but you just reminded me of Plastic Nee-san.


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Haven't seen that, but you just reminded me of Plastic Nee-san.



I walked into this anime with no idea what to expect. I was crying with laughter by the end!


----------



## Zura

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Today, I made the huge mistake of starting up Plastic Memories before bed.
> Guess who can't go to sleep now because she has a raging headache and a stuffed nose from crying so much?



 Rookie mistake. PS I love Plastic Memories and I still cry thinking about it


----------



## LadyDestani

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Today, I made the huge mistake of starting up Plastic Memories before bed.
> Guess who can't go to sleep now because she has a raging headache and a stuffed nose from crying so much?



Plastic Memories is heartbreaking, but sooo good.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I get emotional very easily, and after losing some family to sickness, it really hits home whenever a character has to be laid to rest (witnessing Marcia's meltdown especially made me lose it). And yet, I can't help but continue it. I can already bet that the finale's gonna break my heart. 

In the future, I'll try to save the feels-trips for daytime; starting it when I'm trying to sleep is not such a good idea. ': D


----------



## dedenne

i finished occultic;nine and idk why it gets all the hate?? like yeah it was no steins;gate but it was still pretty good and damn entertaining. also i loved the art.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean it's also not even part of the science adventure series to begin with, so


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E4/RWBY V7E2*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 67 and 81 respectively, dropped today!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



Midoriya and Togata ran into Overhaul and Eri while out and about, and Midoriya was resolved to save Eri from Overhaul until Overhaul showed his killing intent, causing Eri to go back with him.  They explained the situation to Sir Nighteye, and gave him the intel on Eri.  Back at the academy, Midoriya caught up with All Might and had a serious conversation with him about how Sir Nighteye predicted six or seven years ago that All Might would die in six or seven years.  After telling Midoriya everything, All Might told Midoriya how he changed him, making him want to live.  The two made their bond even stronger and resolved to change the fate Sir Nighteye had predicted with his Foresight.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!





Spoiler



Ruby and the gang met up with General Ironwood, and Ironwood had already been informed about Salem and Ozpin?s unending battle with her.  They also told him about Ozpin being with Oscar while there, and then they were introduced to the Atlas Ace Ops squad.  Penny then showed them to the dorms at Atlas Academy.  At the end of the episode we caught a glimpse of Arthur Watts and Tyrian, who are both up to no good in Mantle... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## Zura

Anyone here watching Assassin's Pride? I watched the first episode and wasn't impressed


----------



## LadyDestani

Excalibur said:


> Anyone here watching Assassin's Pride? I watched the first episode and wasn't impressed



I haven't watched it, but my husband has and he said the story had a lot of problems. Certain things don't make sense. It just doesn't seem well thought out. He said he feels like it could be a good show, if it was executed better.

I saw one episode while he was watching it and they completely cut out a battle between the main guy and a powerful foe. It felt awkward and disappointing.


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> I haven't watched it, but my husband has and he said the story had a lot of problems. Certain things don't make sense. It just doesn't seem well thought out. He said he feels like it could be a good show, if it was executed better.
> 
> I saw one episode while he was watching it and they completely cut out a battle between the main guy and a powerful foe. It felt awkward and disappointing.



I've only watched the first episode and I can see what you're saying. The show looked cool but it really disappointed me. The story is all over the place and super cliche 

- - - Post Merge - - -





There's a reason why Youjo Senki is one of my favorite animes.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes 9-11 of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders.



Spoiler



First of all, the Yellow Temperance disguised as Kakyoin licking the cherry scene was hilarious, and will probably end up being my favorite scene from part 3 of JJBA.  After that, the battle with Hanged Man and Hol Horse was interesting.  RIP Avdol, but I like how Polnareff was able to get stronger because of it and realize that they need to stick together.  I also really enjoyed watching the real Kakyoin and Polnareff taking care of Hanged Man, and then Hol Horse running away out of fear.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


----------



## Wildtown

vineland saga episode 18 is delayed a week...


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My brother and I made a mistake whilst browsing Netflix for anime, today.

We started the pilot episode of Dragon Pilot. All was going well, it was entertaining...and then it switched to a scene where the MC is in the dragon's stomach and is getting badly affected by the stomach acid...

My derp-dragon went V*re Pilot.  T-T  I'm gonna have fun trying to get that image out of my head...


----------



## Zura

When your middle initial is D so you must have the will of D.


----------



## Zura

Has anyone watched Kekkai Sensen? What did you think of it? It's one of my top favorite animes


----------



## Wildtown

Excalibur said:


> Has anyone watched Kekkai Sensen? What did you think of it? It's one of my top favorite animes



ye ive watched blood blockade battlefront it was decent possibly on my top 10-20


----------



## Zura




----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Excalibur said:


>



I see you're a man of culture as well.


----------



## Oldcatlady

i just started watching boku no hero academia


the students all look pretty interesting. the blonde guy seems like an ******* but apparently he stays one throughout the show?


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E7*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 109 dropped earlier today!*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



Mimosa, Kirsch, and En helped evacuate people from the castle, but the elf known as Baval finds them.  Meanwhile, Captain Yami, Captain Jack, and Finral catch up with the elf known as Latry, or Langris, and fight him in an intense battle.  At the very end, Finral uses his Fallen Angel Wingbeat to send Latry next to him and punches him, knocking him out along with himself.  The giant elf fortress approaches from the sky as Yami and Jack vow to defeat the elves inside.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Currently looking for a good anime to watch.

I like cute things like Sanrio Danshi, Love Live, and a buuunch of others. But I’m always open to suggestions! The only anime I’ve really stuck to for a looong time was Shokugeki no Souma. So I also really enjoy food/cooking animes c:​


----------



## dedenne

Byleth said:


> Currently looking for a good anime to watch.
> 
> I like cute things like Sanrio Danshi, Love Live, and a buuunch of others. But I?m always open to suggestions! The only anime I?ve really stuck to for a looong time was Shokugeki no Souma. So I also really enjoy food/cooking animes c:​



watch angel beats its amazing


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Byleth said:


> Currently looking for a good anime to watch.
> 
> I like cute things like Sanrio Danshi, Love Live, and a buuunch of others. But I’m always open to suggestions! The only anime I’ve really stuck to for a looong time was Shokugeki no Souma. So I also really enjoy food/cooking animes c:​



I just found this oldie. Not sure if it's any good.


----------



## Zura

Byleth said:


> Currently looking for a good anime to watch.
> 
> I like cute things like Sanrio Danshi, Love Live, and a buuunch of others. But I’m always open to suggestions! The only anime I’ve really stuck to for a looong time was Shokugeki no Souma. So I also really enjoy food/cooking animes c:​



If you like cute anime I can recommend both Nichijou and Cells at work.

Nichijou as the name emplies is about a robot girl wanting to live a "normal life". The show is full of funny and whacky skits that'll make you laugh your pants off. It's a show that everyone should watch.

Cells at work is an anime about the cells in your body. Watch them fight bacteria and learn about how your body works. Everything wrapped up in a cute package for you to enjoy 

Hope you like these!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Excalibur said:


> If you like cute anime I can recommend both Nichijou and Cells at work.
> 
> Nichijou as the name emplies is about a robot girl wanting to live a "normal life". The show is full of funny and whacky skits that'll make you laugh your pants off. It's a show that everyone should watch.
> 
> Cells at work is an anime about the cells in your body. Watch them fight bacteria and learn about how your body works. Everything wrapped up in a cute package for you to enjoy
> 
> Hope you like these!



I watched Cells at Work when it released! I was super excited for it and followed up on every episode but forgot to watch the last few, eek. It’s still really awesome c:

I’ll check out Nichijou though! I’ve heard plenty good things about it!

Thank you for the suggestions Excalibur c:


----------



## Zura

Byleth said:


> Thank you for the suggestions Excalibur c:



Np I own Nichijou on Blu-ray because it's so good. You'll love the show!


----------



## Holla

The final part of Sailor Moon Stars (Viz dub) released yesterday on Bluray/DVD/Digital. I have yet to watch even the first part of the Stars season in English (I watched it subbed a few years ago as it was never English dubbed before today), but I look forward to it.


----------



## Aquari

I finished watching Nanbaka a while back and recommend it to anyone who like comedy anime

as well as sengoku basara for the war samurai lovers out there


----------



## KnoxUK

Does crunchyroll not support dub? I can't seem to find it for season 4 for my hero academia


----------



## Zura

KnoxUK said:


> Does crunchyroll not support dub? I can't seem to find it for season 4 for my hero academia



If you're looking for Funimation dubs then Crunchyroll doesn't have it. I believe Funimation is the only ones dubbing MHA. I could be wrong though, I watch a whole lot of sub and I'm not a fan of MHA


----------



## Midoriya

KnoxUK said:


> Does crunchyroll not support dub? I can't seem to find it for season 4 for my hero academia





Excalibur said:


> If you're looking for Funimation dubs then Crunchyroll doesn't have it. I believe Funimation is the only ones dubbing MHA. I could be wrong though, I watch a whole lot of sub and I'm not a fan of MHA



Yeah, I’m afraid only Funimation will have the dub of MHA season four.  I only watch subs so it doesn’t affect me too much, but I can understand the frustration (like how Crunchyroll/VRV doesn’t have Trigun or Samurai Champloo anymore <.<).


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

We've started K; so far so good!


----------



## Ryumia

Just finished an anime that I had unexpectedly placed on hold for some reason or another. The anime is called New Game! and it was fun to watch it. There is another season of the anime, but I'll probably watch that at another time. The next anime that I am planning to watch next is Sword Art Online: Alicization. Had this anime on hold too for some reason and decided that this anime would be a good change of pace from the anime that I had just finished watching. Can't wait to resume this anime. I've seen what I have said about it on this thread somewhere. So... I guess that makes me a bit hopeful. I think I was probably worried about fighting scenes from what I remembered.


----------



## Zura

ooh I didn't very much like new game. I know lots of people who do though.


----------



## Corrie

Am I the only one that thinks K-On! is actually a charming anime despite the cute girls drinking tea thing? At first it turned me off because of everyone saying thats all the show is. To a degree, they're right, however the bond the girls get legit get me teary eyed. 



Spoiler



Especially when they sing their song that they wrote to Azusa.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I fnally gave Naruto a watch to see why so many anime fans seemed to dislike it. 


Now, I finally understand.


Every character and their mother had a flashback, often one flashback leading to another or a flashback within a flashback. As the series was approaching its end, the problem only got worse.

I opted to read the manga instead, finding the anime unbearable to watch, only to realise that even the manga was riddled with unnecessary filler. I had to finish what I started though.

Sasuke was a terrible character. His motivation were unfocused and often unreasonable. Sakura  along with most of the other female characters in Naruto was also poorly written and understandably disliked. Most of the actual good characters go unused or are completely fazed out toward the end. There was way too many generic anime tropes. And the final battle was such a painful drag. Just when I thought the story was about to conclude, it turns out the final boss had another form along with more flashbacks to accompany.

Naruto is one series I can not see myself revisiting. Sure it had its good moments, but the final payoff is hardly worth the torture.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Kuriboh said:


> I fnally gave Naruto a watch to see why so many anime fans seemed to dislike it.
> 
> 
> Now, I finally understand.
> 
> 
> Every character and their mother had a flashback, often one flashback leading to another or a flashback within a flashback. As the series was approaching its end, the problem only got worse.
> 
> I opted to read the manga instead, finding the anime unbearable to watch, only to realise that even the manga was riddled with unnecessary filler. I had to finish what I started though.
> 
> Sasuke was a terrible character. His motivation were unfocused and often unreasonable. Sakura  along with most of the other female characters in Naruto was also poorly written and understandably disliked. Most of the actual good characters go unused or are completely fazed out toward the end. There was way too many generic anime tropes. And the final battle was such a painful drag. Just when I thought the story was about to conclude, it turns out the final boss had another form along with more flashbacks to accompany.
> 
> Naruto is one series I can not see myself revisiting. Sure it had its good moments, but the final payoff is hardly worth the torture.



Then there is Shippuden and Boruto.


----------



## Zura

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one that thinks K-On! is actually a charming anime despite the cute girls drinking tea thing? At first it turned me off because of everyone saying thats all the show is. To a degree, they're right, however the bond the girls get legit get me teary eyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when they sing their song that they wrote to Azusa.



Lol I love Mugi from that series


----------



## Holla

I started watching Magi Labyrinth of Magic a few months back. I stopped watching for a bit but I've recently picked it up again. 

I watch a mix of dub/sub depending on the anime and this one I went with dub as there are a few notable voice actors in it that are some of my faves. I've also only ever heard Matt Mercer in video games before and I must say he's even better in anime.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

A coworker mentioned there was a netflix version of Bleach and FMA, and said not to bother with either.


----------



## Corrie

I'm considering watching Yuru Camp. Anyone seen this? Is it worth it or is it just another forgettable moe show? Legit wondering!


----------



## Dinosaurz

REEE banned me from the discord I just wanted to talk about anime smh


----------



## Zura

Corrie said:


> I'm considering watching Yuru Camp. Anyone seen this? Is it worth it or is it just another forgettable moe show? Legit wondering!



Idk but I've planned on watching that sometime. Been wondering the same thing myself


----------



## LambdaDelta

Corrie said:


> I'm considering watching Yuru Camp. Anyone seen this? Is it worth it or is it just another forgettable moe show? Legit wondering!



honestly, just check out an episode or two and decide for yourself

I've heard plenty good things about to put it on my backlog and know it did well enough to get more stuff, but like.... "forgettable moe show" basically means nothing, when you could swap "moe" for any other general genre term and apply others shows to that genre

ex: "forgettable action show" for an action anime


----------



## Corrie

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, just check out an episode or two and decide for yourself
> 
> I've heard plenty good things about to put it on my backlog and know it did well enough to get more stuff, but like.... "forgettable moe show" basically means nothing, when you could swap "moe" for any other general genre term and apply others shows to that genre
> 
> ex: "forgettable action show" for an action anime



Yeah I guess I should have worded that better. I mean like a show that doesn't stand out and is almost a waste of time when I could watch another show similar to it but it does it better. If that makes sense. 

I'll definitely check it out though and see what it's like! Definitely not expecting the characters to be interesting but the camping vibe is new to me so I'm excited for that.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E5/RWBY V7E3*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 68 and 82 respectively, dropped yesterday!*
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler



As far as MHA goes, I thought Kirishima?s power up of his quirk, hardening, in order to withstand the drug-boosted blade guy?s attacks was pretty awesome.  For RWBY, I really enjoyed seeing the Ace Ops squad in action for the first time, as well as Ruby and the gang with new outfits and new weapons.  Definitely looking forward to the next episodes for both shows


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## Darby

Wow, 98 pages! Anyway, I’m almost finished binging Ace of Diamond. I like it and I’m going to miss it when it’s over.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E8*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 110 dropped earlier today!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



I thought it was interesting how Raia awakened elf Fana and elf Vetto, so that they had been reincarnated.  Asta and everyone else on the Raging Black Bull showed up to the party at the Clover Castle, only for the elves to show up too.  Now, with some of the Black Bulls separated, Asta, Gordon, Grey, and Henry must fight Droit, the elf who is inhabiting Gauche?s body.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## Zura

I've been procrastinating but I'd really like to get back into Black Clover


----------



## dedenne

i want to get into black clover purely bc of op 3


----------



## Midoriya

Excalibur said:


> I've been procrastinating but I'd really like to get back into Black Clover





dedenne said:


> i want to get into black clover purely bc of op 3



You guys definitely should!  I know it’s shounen and people say it’s not that good, but that’s not really true anymore.  Sure, the first season was kind of meh (aside from the fight against Vetto, that was FIRE), but the build up since then has been phenomenal.

I will say the first six episodes or so are kind of slow, so be prepared for that, but the further into the anime you get the more interesting it becomes.  The story is actually good for the most part, the jokes are great, and I love the fact that Asta wasn’t born with any magic but somehow becomes stronger than anyone else due to all the hard work he puts in every day (and I also relate to that on a personal level).

At least give it a try for sure.


----------



## Zura

Katsura quickly became one of my all-time favorite anime characters


----------



## Zura

Oh and I can't stop watching Gintama! It's like a drug xD


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished Grimoire of Zero today. It was pretty good, not outstanding but not bad either. The story was fairly predictable, but I liked most of the characters so that made up for it. I only took major issue with...


Spoiler



Thirteen's sudden change of heart.



Overall, I wouldn't recommend it too highly but it's a fun way to kill some time.

Next up, my husband has recommended The Perfect Insider so I'll be watching that.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E6/RWBY V7E4*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 69 and 83 respectively, dropped on Saturday!*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler



I thought it was cool how the heroes got together to figure out how to deal with Overhaul, whose quirk allows him to disassemble and reassemble things, thereby giving him the power to kill at will.  Izuku Midoriya and Mirio Togata resolved to save Eri from Overhaul, and the heroes put their plan into action.  Meanwhile in RWBY, Ruby and the others finally received their hunter licenses.  Unfortunately, Jacques Schnee showed up and was livid with General Ironwood.  At the end of the episode Arthur Watts, who works for Salem, showed up at Jacques?s room to make a proposal... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes for both shows!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## MrMister5555

I just finished "The Devil is a Part Timer" yesterday and I'm so mad that no networks were willing to pick up a second season, even thought the author totally loved the anime adaptation of his work and has tried to get a studio to do a second season. It was amazing!


----------



## Zura

MrMister5555 said:


> I just finished "The Devil is a Part Timer" yesterday and I'm so mad that no networks were willing to pick up a second season, even thought the author totally loved the anime adaptation of his work and has tried to get a studio to do a second season. It was amazing!



I love that anime! It was fantastic!


----------



## Darby

I stumbled upon Gankutsuou... it’s very... hmmm, I dare anyone to watch it... Go on, I dare you...


----------



## LadyDestani

Darby said:


> I stumbled upon Gankutsuou... it’s very... hmmm, I dare anyone to watch it... Go on, I dare you...



I'm pretty sure that's on my watchlist. Is there something I should know?


----------



## Darby

No, nothing like that. I’m only on episode 11 and I don’t want to influence your impression, let me know what you think when you get around to watching it...


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I finally started watching Dr. Stone, it's interesting so far. I figured I'd start something new since the only other thing I was watching was like, the new episodes of My Hero Academia and it's painful, waiting for these new episodes. I've been reading the manga and the arc that the anime's covering currently is really good and every episode so far has really been so much more impactful seeing it animated.



MrMister5555 said:


> I just finished "The Devil is a Part Timer" yesterday and I'm so mad that no networks were willing to pick up a second season, even thought the author totally loved the anime adaptation of his work and has tried to get a studio to do a second season. It was amazing!



I was interested in watching that anime, maybe soon I could do that since something simple and funny would be nice, especially since I've been feeling kinda bad recently and I need something more lighthearted and less deep/emotional to watch.


----------



## Zura

I love both those animes! Dr Stone is one of my top continders for best anime of the year.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E9*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 111 dropped earlier today!*
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler



I thought it was cool how Sally helped Vanessa, Luck, Magna, and Charmy think of a way out of elf Dorothy Unsworth’s Glamour World spell by saying things like “glasses” and then “doors” for an exit.  Meanwhile, Captain Yami and Captain Jack are confused by elf David.  Asta, Henry, Grey, and Gordon worked together tirelessly to try and beat Droit, who is inhabiting Gauche’s body.  Henry became resolved to save his friends no matter what.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also made it to episode 18 of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders episodes 12-17:



Spoiler



Jotaro and the gang faced off against a bunch of Stand users including Enyaba, who was used by DIO in order to try and kill the gang.  Dan of Steel then killed Enyaba and proved to be a challenging opponent for Jotaro and the others, but they managed to beat him.  His Stand, Lovers, allowed him to synchronize with another person so that whatever damage happens to him, happens to them.  Polnareff and Kakyoin were able to undergo shrinking their Stands into Joseph Joestar’s ear however, to defeat his Stand.  When Jotaro finally beat Dan of Steel up, he threw a piece of paper with his name on it and said, “here’s your receipt,” which I thought was really cool.  Also, can I just say I love how Polnareff is an international treasure.  When they found one of the dead guys in the episode against Enyaba, Polnareff said, “He looks like the cheese from Tom & Jerry!”  LOL!  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes and finishing part three of JJBA!


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
*Announcement!*

The anime thread has finally reached 100 pages!  I sincerely thank everyone who has posted in this thread over the last year+, and I look forward to seeing even more anime discussion happen in the thread as time goes on.  Thanks everyone :]​


----------



## LadyDestani

Darby said:


> No, nothing like that. I?m only on episode 11 and I don?t want to influence your impression, let me know what you think when you get around to watching it...



It might be a while since I have other anime as higher priority, but I'll definitely post here whenever I do get around to it.


----------



## FluffyWolfieQwQ

Weiland said:


> I'm a huge fan of Death Note (both anime and manga). It's so nostalgic because when I was in my emo phase, I was SOOO into it. My old friend, Beth, got me into it biiiiiiiiiiiig time. I remember just watching it constantly, relishing in every moment I watched it. I loved Light as an anti-hero. Mello and Ryuk are my favourite characters by far



I also love the manga and anime! I?ve also rewatched the anime many times. I love the character L he?s smart.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This was in my recommended. Someone might like it.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This was in my recommended. Someone might like it.



They're so cuuuute!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Watching Alice and Zoroku, I'm loving it!


----------



## Midoriya

Just made it to JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders episodes 18-24:



Spoiler



Jotaro and the gang faced off against a Sun Stand, a Stand called Death 13 that can kill you in your dreams, a Stand called Judgment that grants you three wishes, but at a price, and a Stand called the High Priestess that can turn into anything with minerals in it.  Avdol was found to be alive, and arrived just in time to help Polnareff defeat the Judgment Stand.  The five are now in Egypt and are on their way to confronting DIO.  I have to say, man is part 3 long, but it sure is enjoyable.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E7/RWBY V7E5*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 70 and 84 respectively, dropped earlier today!*
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler



In My Hero Academia, Nighteye and everyone else gathered starts searching for the hideout of the Shie Hassaikai group.  They find out that they?re holding Eri, the young bandaged girl, hostage in their main hideout along with Overhaul.  The heroes devise a plan with the police and storm the hideout, but the Shie Hassaikai are already aware of their pursuit.  Stuff is definitely going to go down in the next episodes, which I?m looking forward to.  In RWBY, Ruby and the gang begin training themselves in Atlas, and Flynt Coal and Neon Katt even make an appearance, along with their two other team members.  On the way to drop off supplies at Amity Arena, Qrow, Ruby, Penny, and Clover (the leader of the Atlas Ace Ops) are stopped by a person from Mantle named Robin, who is running for a council spot.  She asks why supplies are being dropped off at Amity Arena frequently and not Mantle, but lets them pass.  At the end of the episode Jacques Schnee makes a pitch in his run for a council seat as he says he will oppose General Ironwood and his embargo, and open the borders to Atlas.  He must have been talked to by Arthur Watts, who works for Salem, into doing this so that she can invade Atlas with her Grimm army.  This news by Jacques Schnee causes unrest and riots begin in the streets of Mantle under Atlas... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes.


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## dedenne

banana fish was so good like im really sad now


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I'm reading Bleach currently. The first time, I watched the anime, but I got bored around the Hueco Mundo arc, so I dropped it. I thought there were too many fillers, long recaps, and plot repetition and a few characters, like Orihime or Uruyu just weren't interesting. 

Bleach seems to be a mixed bag, some liked it while most anime fans didn't or say after Aizen, the quality really dropped. I'm reading the manga to hopefully finish the story quicker and decide for myself whether I like it or not. So far, so good, I'm just starting to get to the Hueco Mundo part which I remember being boring in the anime. Maybe if I read it instead, I'll like the story more this time.


----------



## Darby

I rewrote the ending of Banana Fish in my mind... Sometimes you’ve just gotta do what you’ve gotta do ya know? I’m currently watching phi brain but I can’t recommend it even though it’s got a lot of stars.  I mean, what’s up with those lines on their faces?


----------



## dedenne

Darby said:


> I rewrote the ending of Banana Fish in my mind... Sometimes you’ve just gotta do what you’ve gotta do ya know?


the ending has me ****ed up man


----------



## Ryumia

Finished Sword Art Online: Alicization like two days ago and I got say... that I personally like this part of the Sword Art Online anime series. It was a lot more enjoyable for me to watch compared to Sword Art Online and Sword Art Online II. Plan to watch both Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld and Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2 at some point. It's gonna be a while... All the episodes for Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld aren't put out yet while Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2 won't be out until like some time next year. Good thing I have some anime shows that I like to watch but sometimes I get kind of lazy to watch.

I was thinking of continuing to watch Record of Grancrest War that I have on my Netflix since I am half way through the anime. Or... To watch Food Wars! The Third Plate since it'll be a good change of pace from watching Sword Art Online: Alicization and I also want to get up to the Food Wars! The Fourth Plate. There's also My Hero Academia (Season 4) and The Ancient Magus' Bride that I want to watch as well. Mhm... Tough choices for me.


----------



## Zura

Ancient Magus Brides story is beautiful


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## gobby

dedenne said:


> the ending has me ****ed up man



Omg banana fish makes me so mad lol but only because I _immediately_ spoiled it for myself while just googling to see what it was about


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E10*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 112, dropped earlier today!*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler



Vanessa, Magna, Luck, Charmy, and Sally couldn?t get out of elf Dorothy?s Glamour World spell, but Luck came up with the genius idea to get elf Dorothy to think of the real Dorothy, and that made the two of them battle so much that the Glamour World spell collapsed, sending the group back to Asta and the others.  Meanwhile, Henry was going all out to help Gordon, Grey, and Asta, but as he was about to die, Asta and the others worked together to put him out of the path of Droit?s mirror magic, saving him.  At the same time, Asta found a path in black form through all of the mirrors and knocked Droit back on to the ground.  Droit agreed to let Asta use his new anti-magic sword to turn him and Eclat back into Gauche and Marie after seeing that Asta and the others aren?t like other humans.  He warned Asta about the greed of humans and said that all actions have consequences.  Asta agreed and said he will never forget the two of them, and used his sword to turn Gauche and Marie back to normal.  Now, with all of the Black Bulls together except for Finral, they?re headed to storm into the Shadow Palace to back up Captain Yami and Captain Jack against the remaining elves.  The episode had a nice touch of sentimentality to it about the differences between good and bad people, and about friendship as well.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Discuss it here and/or on TA-DA (Discord link at the bottom)! Please remember to also keep spoilers between fans that are up to date.
The Anime Degenerates Association​


----------



## ali.di.magix

Is anyone watching Psycho Pass 3 at the moment? 

I'm so wrapped up in it right now! I just wish this season wasn't so short because there's so many plots and themes going on at the moment. I watched the first two seasons earlier this year after finding it on Netflix of all places lol and I am _living_ for this season.


----------



## Zura

I need to finish the first few seasons first


----------



## Zura

I have a problem...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Excalibur said:


> I have a problem...



I have some old Newtype magazines from when Eureka 7 was new.


----------



## LadyDestani

Excalibur said:


> I have a problem...



You've got some cool stuff there.  I really love that fan in the back.


----------



## dedenne

Excalibur said:


> I have a problem...



this is beautiful


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E8/RWBY V7E6*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 71 and 85 respectively, dropped yesterday!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



Midoriya, Fat Gum, Sir Nighteye, and the rest of the heroes and police began storming the Shie Hassaikai?s hideout.  Togata went on ahead of everyone else since he could make it through the blocked walls.  Meanwhile, we got some background information on Tamaki Amajiki, who was always hard on himself to make it to the big three of U.A. Academy.  He told the others and Fat Gum that he could handle three villains with quirks by himself.  He was doing okay in the fight until he froze and got hit hard, but remembered the words of Togata, that he was the Suneater because he shined more brilliantly than the sun.  Amajiki unleashed his new move, Vast Hybrid, but one of the villains that eats everything began eating his octopus arms.  As Amijiki was pushed back against a wall and in danger, he threw off their teamwork by clouding one the villain?s vision, and then proceeded to crystallize the opponent?s attack and kicked all three of them against the wall with his rooster leg, knocking them out.  At the very end he said, ?I don?t know the circumstances and the negativity you?ve faced... but you can?t eat your friends.?  In RWBY, Ruby and the gang had trained hard and some of them went to a party for Robyn Hill for a night off, because she was about to be elected.  As she was about to win, the lights went off and Tyrian made an appearance, hurting people and then going for Robyn Hill.  Penny pushed Robyn out of the way, but was then left in the spotlight when the lights came back on and Atlas was framed for the tragedy, as well as Jacques Schnee winning the election with a comeback victory.  Looks like things are definitely going to get dark again soon... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes for both shows!


----------



## Zura

If you're curious about watching Gintama...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Zura said:


> If you're curious about watching Gintama...



I did love Bobobo-bo bo-bobo, Samurai Champloo and Space Dandy. I'm getting a hint of Excel Saga, maybe Cromartie High School?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This was in my recommended:


----------



## gobby

Watched all of Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day in one night and then cried myself to sleep. Highly reccomend!


----------



## Zura

lol Im in my Steins Gate phase again rn


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E11*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 113, dropped yesterday!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



Asta, Mimosa, Noelle, Fuegoleon Vermillion, Mereoleona Vermillion, and others stormed the Shadow Palace together.  Meanwhile, the rest of the Black Bulls and everyone else was left behind to deal with the elves near where the Shadow Palace gate closed.  Asta and Mimosa fight Captain Rill, Noelle fights Fana, and Mereoleona fights Vetto while Fuegoleon fights Kaiser.  We got some backstory on Mereoleona and Fuegoleon, who are sister and brother and had two very different ways of achieving power, but both became very strong.  At the end of the episode Mereoleona took Vetto?s punch and hit him with a vastly powerful reignition fire magic spell, and Fuegoleon turned his magic off, slipped past Kaiser?s defenses, and landed a vastly powerful reignition fire magic spell as well.  Both roared like the Crimson Lions they are as they landed hits on two very powerful elves from the Twelve Apostles of Sephirah.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Also made it through some of the episodes in JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc.

JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc episodes 25-29:



Spoiler



Jotaro and the gang gained an ally in the form of a dog named Iggy whose Stand suggests the Fool card.  They faced off against a Stand user named Geb whose Stand suggests the N?doul card, which allows him to attack from far away by finding vibrations in the ground.  Jotaro and the others learned that they will have to face the nine Egyptian gods in battle in the form of Stand users to get to DIO.  They then faced off against the Oingo Boingo brothers, Khnum and Thoth, whose Stands suggest the Zenyatta and Monadatta cards, allowing them to predict the future and change one?s face.  Then they faced off against Anubis, whose Stand suggests the Anubis card, the god of death.  It was a tough battle, but Polnareff and Jotaro (with some help from Iggy), were able to make Anubis retire.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished watching Everything Becomes F (The Perfect Insider).  It was a really good murder mystery with some deep philosophical aspects.  I really enjoyed it.  My only major complaint was a lengthy conversation held in English (I was watching the sub) and the voice acting was just so tedious during that entire scene.  They lost all nuance because they were just saying everything phonetically.  Outside of that, I would highly recommend it, but it does cover some touchy adult subjects so it might not be for everyone.


----------



## Justaharpy

This is one of my favorite AMVs ever, more than toast productions is a legend. Its kinda sad that long-form AMVs isnt as prominent as before.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched more of the JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc.

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc episodes 30-35:



Spoiler



Jotaro and Polnareff were waiting on Joseph Joestar and Avdol to arrive to have breakfast with them.  Meanwhile, Joseph Joestar got shocked by an electrical outlet on a rock in the desert.  It was later found out to be the work of an enemy Stand, Mariah and her Bastet.  It turned Joseph Joestar into a magnet, and when Avdol saved him he got shocked by the electrical outlet as well.  Since they were both magnets, they got stuck to each other and some funny antics went on where Joseph Joestar and Avdol couldn’t get apart from each other.  Trying to do so just made things look suggestive and risque and a crowd watched the two struggle to separate from each other.  Ngl, it was the funniest thing I’ve seen in a long while and I laughed a ton at this episode, LOL.  Eventually they cornered Mariah and were on both sides of her with many metal things attached to themselves.  They got attracted to each other and crushed her in the space between to win.  Meanwhile, Polnareff came into contact with Alessi, whose Stand Set catches peoples’ shadows and makes them younger.  Polnareff got turned all the way into a three year old and a lady who took care of him got turned into a fetus before Jotaro showed up.  Jotaro was made to be younger as well by Alessi’s Stand, but knocked Alessi out anyway, and with Polnareff’s help defeated him.  Finally, the four were getting iced tea at a cafe and drinking it at the same time when D’arby the Gambler challenged Polarneff to a game of seeing which meat a cat nearby would eat first, the meat on the left or right.  Polnareff chose right, and D’arby chose left.  Polnareff had to wager his soul and D’arby wagered he would tell them where DIO’s hideout is.  The cat went to the left right at the lest second and Polnareff essentially died for a little bit, because the cat was actually D’arby’s cat.  Joseph Joestar then played a game with D’arby to put coins in a full glass and see who would make it overflow.  Jotaro tried to watch for cheating, but even though Joseph Joestar cheated, D’arby won and Joseph Joestar lost his soul as well.  Jotaro challenged D’arby to a game of poker, which D’arby is best at, and bet him not only his soul, but Avdol’s and Kakyoin’s as well on some cards he hadn’t even looked at.  This freaked D’arby out so much that he lost his cool and essentially retired.  It was the dumbest bet in the history of poker by Jotaro, but he won since D’arby couldn’t even bring himself to call.  Polnareff and Joseph Joestar’s souls were returned to their bodies, and the four left to go further into Cairo to find DIO.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Do you guys count the Pokemon anime as true anime?

If so, I've been watching the Gen 3 anime for a while now. It's pretty great.


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> Do you guys count the Pokemon anime as true anime?
> 
> If so, I've been watching the Gen 3 anime for a while now. It's pretty great.



I consider Pokemon to be anime.  I've only watched the early stuff, though.


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> Do you guys count the Pokemon anime as true anime?
> 
> If so, I've been watching the Gen 3 anime for a while now. It's pretty great.



Yeah, I would consider Pokemon to be anime, especially because there’s a Japanese sub and an English dub for it.

Out of Pokemon, RWBY, and Avatar The Last Airbender, the only one I wouldn’t consider to be anime is Avatar The Last Airbender.  My reasoning may be flawed, but it’s my opinion anyway.  I think there’s actually even a Japanese dub of RWBY too by now (as in, RWBY was an anime produced in the US, but has a couple volumes released in Japan as well).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Looks like Tokyo Mew Mew is coming back as a male spin-off.






I haven't watched this yet to see if I can post it.


----------



## carackobama

^ sounds interesting! I’m not sure how it’ll compare to the original but I may check it out

- - - Post Merge - - -

^ sounds interesting! I?m not sure how it?ll compare to the original but I may check it out


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E9/RWBY V7E7*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 72 and 86 respectively, dropped yesterday!*
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler



In My Hero Academia, the main group was heading onwards as the Shie Hassaikai attacked Eraser Head, but Fat Gum and Kirishima got in the way and were transported to a room where they had to fight Rappa and Hekiji.  Rappa?s quirk allows him to punch really hard and fast, while Hekiji?s quirk allows him to put up barriers.  The two of them are two of the Eight Bullets of the Shie Hassaikai.  Kirishima was immediately knocked away by Rappa?s attack and took serious damage, even in his intense hardening state.  Fat Gum then took the brunt of Rappa?s attacks without Hekiji getting in the way, and was about to die.  We got some backstory on Kirishima as he remembers how he always felt helpless in middle school, but then changed to become stronger after hearing the Pro Hero Crimson Riot?s words.  That he?s afraid of dying and danger, but that he throws himself into those situations willingly because that?s what it means to be a hero.  As Fat Gum was almost finished charging up his special attack but didn?t have enough time, Kirishima ran in front of him and took more attacks from Rappa.  Ordinarily, he would have died instead, but he kept hardening his body every time it cracked.  He then punched Rappa but his punch hit Hejiki?s shield.  Kirishima fell back and Fat Gum said his efforts were not in vain, as his special attack was fully charged.  He launched it through his fist and broke through Hejiki?s shield, landing a devastating blow on both Rappa and Hejiki.  Fat Gum then said, ?In a battle of spear and shield, we are the winners!?





Spoiler



In RWBY, chaos is on the streets as Tyrian was trying to frame Penny for what happened to Robyn Hill?s party.  Robyn Hill became a vigilante, but Yang and Blake cornered her and told her more of the truth, namely that the supplies were being gathered to build a tower at Amity Arena.  Meanwhile, Oscar and General Ironwood had a talk and General Ironwood revealed the fact that the winter relic is what?s keeping Atlas afloat.  At the end of the episode we found out that everyone and General Ironwood is invited to dinner by Jacques Schnee, who is now on the council and is going to try and force General Ironwood to retire.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes for both shows!


----------



## joombo

I am watching "A Place Further Than the Universe" and "Yuru Camp" as the air. I also just finished "out Love has Always Been 10cm Apart" last night. All three were and are fantastic.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc, thereby finishing JJBA part 3!

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc episodes 36-48:



Spoiler



Jotaro Kujo, Joseph Joestar, Avdol, Kakyoin, Polnareff, and Iggy faced a number of Stand users including Hol Horse and Monadatta again, who tried to use their Stands to shoot and kill Jotaro with Hol Horse’s Emperor.  Unfortunately for Hol Horse, he shot his bullets into an open pipe leading to Jotaro too soon for Monadatta’s prediction and they went around and hit him instead, and Iggy took care of Monadatta.  Iggy then faced the Guardian of Hell, or Horus, and their Stand Pet Shop.  It was a challenging Stand, but Iggy managed to win... at the cost of one of their front legs.  Jotaro and the gang then rushed DIO’s hideout and Jotaro, Kakyoin, and Joseph Joestar had to fight D’arby Younger, the younger brother of the gambler D’arby, in video games.  Kakyoin challenged D’arby Younger to F-Mega, but lost and had his soul taken.  Jotaro then faced D’arby Younger in a game of, “OH!  THAT’S A BASEBALL!”  Jotaro managed to win by having Joseph help him cheat, and D’arby Younger couldn’t figure this out so he was defeated.  Meanwhile, Avdol, Polnareff, and Iggy encountered Cool Ice and his Stand Miasma of the Void.  Avdol pushed Polnareff out of the way at the last minute and Avdol was disintegrated, dying to Cool Ice.  Polnareff and Iggy then put on an impressive display, but couldn’t quite win yet.  Iggy then sacrificed himself as a dog so that Polnareff could defeat Cool Ice and win.  Joseph Joestar, Kakyoin, Polnareff, and Jotaro then encountered DIO and his Stand, The World (Za Warudo!).  DIO defeated Kakyoin, but before Kakyoin died he managed to send a message to Joseph Joestar that DIO’s Stand can stop time.  Jotaro learned of this and eventually defeated DIO, with the help of Polnareff.  After over a hundred years DIO’s life finally came to an end, and Jotaro, Joseph Joestar, and Polnareff parted ways.  Overall, part three was really long but also very good.  I can see clearly now why JJBA is as respected as it is because of how well it’s written.  Definitely looking forward to binging part 4, JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures - Diamond is Unbreakable!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Finally got the first 2 seasons of Food Wars! Found premium box sets at a deep discount. Even came with a pink apron I'd like to see on someone else.






Not sure I can show this guy's second unboxing.


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Finally got the first 2 seasons of Food Wars! Found premium box sets at a deep discount. Even came with a pink apron I'd like to see on someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I can show this guy's second unboxing.



Holy moly that looks expensive and fancy! How much?!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Zura said:


> Holy moly that looks expensive and fancy! How much?!



According to an online shop, they list the season 1 limited premium at $200, season 2 limited premium at $170. During their holiday sale it's $36.05 and $35.02. Third season is still pricey at $117 from $180.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've started watching Zombie Land Saga.  I'm only 2 episodes in, but it's pretty fun so far.


----------



## Zura

I cant stand idol animes but I absolutely adore Zombie land saga! Cant wait for the new season


----------



## LadyDestani

Zura said:


> I cant stand idol animes but I absolutely adore Zombie land saga! Cant wait for the new season



I normally don't watch idol animes but it came highly recommended and it's obviously not your typical idol anime.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Also got a couple other oldies, Papuwa and Haunted Junction. Papuwa feels a bit like a fusion of Hare+Guu and Bobobo, but predates them both.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> I normally don't watch idol animes but it came highly recommended and it's obviously not your typical idol anime.



I wonder if you'd consider Uta no Prince sama an idol show.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I wonder if you'd consider Uta no Prince sama an idol show.



I looked it up and it does seem like an idol anime, just with a lot more male characters.  But being an idol anime doesn't mean I think it's bad.  I just usually gravitate towards the more serious dramas, action, or fantasy anime.  Of course, every now and then it's fun to try something different.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I looked it up and it does seem like an idol anime, just with a lot more male characters.  But being an idol anime doesn't mean I think it's bad.  I just usually gravitate towards the more serious dramas, action, or fantasy anime.  Of course, every now and then it's fun to try something different.



Idol is a new genre for me. I do like to cast a wide net. I've been meaning to find something called Petshop of Horrors.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lots of butts in Food Wars. Not complaining.


----------



## Mokuren

Havn't watched anime for a long time. I am more the manga typ with a collection of about 3.000 manga  one of my favorit anime is steins;gate. Such an awesome serie! Also fullmetal alchemist brotherhood is a master piece. Newer ones? My hero academia was great and also food wars!


----------



## KnoxUK

Anyone here watched rise of the shield hero? I'd completely recommend it, binged through 25 of its episodes.


----------



## dedenne

Mokuren said:


> Havn't watched anime for a long time. I am more the manga typ with a collection of about 3.000 manga  one of my favorit anime is steins;gate. Such an awesome serie! Also fullmetal alchemist brotherhood is a master piece. Newer ones? My hero academia was great and also food wars!



hello fellow steins gate fan pls send me all ur manga


----------



## Corrie

I'm on a K-On! binge again if you couldn't tell by my new avvie and sig. It's so charming for a slice of life!


----------



## Aneesh1729

I?ve been watching my hero academia recently and find it a good show. My favorite anime is FMA brotherhood. Anybody know a good series to watch after my hero academia(i?m Considering death note)


----------



## LadyDestani

KnoxUK said:


> Anyone here watched rise of the shield hero? I'd completely recommend it, binged through 25 of its episodes.



Rising of the Shield Hero is so good. I'm looking forward to more whenever the next season is released.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aneesh1729 said:


> I’ve been watching my hero academia recently and find it a good show. My favorite anime is FMA brotherhood. Anybody know a good series to watch after my hero academia(i’m Considering death note)



Death Note is very good. I definitely recommend it.

Steins;Gate and Rising of the Shield Hero are also well worth the watch.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E12*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 114, dropped last Tuesday!*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



Noelle was fighting Fana in Valkyrie form when Captain Jack The Ripper showed up to help out.  Meanwhile, Yuno and a bunch of other magic knights showed up outside the Shadow Palace gate and took the remaining elves down.  Yuno and Charmy went into the Shadow Palace using the magic stone Yuno has, and Charmy helped Asta and Mimosa move ahead by using a new magic spell, Glutton?s Banquet, to fight Captain Rill with and eat up all of his painting magic.  It was revealed that Charmy is half human half dwarf as well.  Finally, Yuno showed up to fight Raia, Patry, and an elf named Ronne.  Ronne retrieved the magic stone from Yuno, but Raia turned on him because he could tell he was lying.  Ronne?s true identity could turn out to be something far more sinister... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## dedenne

im currently watching re zero and honestly wow its been so good. im a wuss with gore tho so lets see how this goes


----------



## gobby

Aneesh1729 said:


> I’ve been watching my hero academia recently and find it a good show. My favorite anime is FMA brotherhood. Anybody know a good series to watch after my hero academia(i’m Considering death note)



Death note is excellent and I highly reccomend!


----------



## Zura

Im gonna rewatch Steins:Gate and then watch the other Science Adventure series such as ChaosHead and Robotic;Notes


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E10/RWBY V7E8*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 73 and 87 respectively, dropped yesterday!*
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



In My Hero Academia, Rappa was still conscious and so impressed by Kirishima?s display of fighting spirit and willpower that he agreed to let Fat Gum heal him up so they could fight again, to the death.  Meanwhile, Midoriya and the others ran into Himiko Toga and Twice, but Toga and Twice turned on Irinaka, who was controlling the walls, and this caused him to go crazy, sending everyone to a new room.  In RWBY, General Ironwood, Ruby, and everyone else were invited to Jacques Schnee?s mansion for a dinner party in celebration of his election victory.  Jacques Schnee began questioning General Ironwood about why he doesn?t trust them, to which the other council members agreed.  Winter Schnee and Penny had a moment, and Weiss Schnee met with her mom in her father?s office to talk about what?s happening (with the help of Ruby and others).  Meanwhile, down in Mantle Arthur Watts could still be seen causing mischief.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes for both shows!


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E13*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 115, dropped yesterday!*
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-


Spoiler



The one supposedly known as “Ronne” deceived both the humans and elves, for he was actually a demon!  He seriously injured Raia the Disloyal and then injured Patry badly and turned him into a dark elf, making him fight Asta and Yuno.  Asta and Yuno surpassed their limits once again, but were powerless to stop Patry.  Patry then began channeling hateful energy in order to wipe everything in the vicinity out, while the demon that was made using the amulet Yuno had flew upstairs to deal with Licht.  Can Asta and Yuno defeat dark elf Patry and the demon mastermind?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Also just wanted to take a moment to say that this is The Anime Degenerates Association’s first Christmas together.  From our anime family to yours, Merry Christmas!

TA-DA!​


----------



## Wildtown

demon slayer ftw


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Would any of you be familiar with Lupin the 3rd? There are many differing versions of this show. I'm trying to narrow down and pick up the following show, and the one that used to be on Toonami. I'm glad it got a recent dvd release, but the titles on those are goofy.






If there is a new dub for the new release, this would be the old Geneon version. Liberties were clearly taken.


----------



## Zura

I've always been interested in watching that sometime. 

Lol I got my friend to start playing the VNs of Steins;Gate and he's currenty enjoying it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Zura said:


> I've always been interested in watching that sometime.
> 
> Lol I got my friend to start playing the VNs of Steins;Gate and he's currenty enjoying it.



I need to see that too. I picked up the complete first series set, but that is green jacketed, hard boiled Lupin. I'm more in the mood for corny slapstick, or a well choreographed fight scene. After the first dvd set, it's all like Part 2 Collection II. There are some good movies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found some on youtube if you want to see it. Even a movie.


----------



## Zura

Ooh looks really cool! Reminds of One piece for some reason


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Zura said:


> Ooh looks really cool! Reminds of One piece for some reason



Never really thought of that. Goofy leader with the hots for the gold digging lady, quiet samurai, classy sharp-shooter. Goofy Leader, classy chef with the hots for the gold digging lady, quiet samurai, and cowardly sharp-shooter.


----------



## Midoriya

Courtesy of *Zura*.  A long, but good watch, I find it explains the hype behind My Hero Academia pretty well.  :]


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



That was awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



That was really cool!  Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Zura

I've made a major update to my MAL if anyone is curious. Still doesn't have everything because only God knows how much anime this guy has seen...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> That was really cool!  Thank you for posting it!



They've done other into themes. I think that is a genuine smile on the Lady in pink.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E11*

*New episode of My Hero Academia, episode 74, dropped yesterday!*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler



Midoriya and Eraser Head worked together to stop Irinaka and subdue him.  Meanwhile, Togata charged ahead in his Lemillion costume and caught up with Overhaul and the Yakuza with him.  Togata quickly took down Shin Nemoto and Deidoro Sakaki of the Eight Bullets and then charged at Overhaul from behind using his Permeation quirk.  Togata successfully retrieved Eri, but then had to fight Overhaul briefly.  One of the Eight Bullets was still conscious and shot a quirk-destroying bullet at Eri, so Togata got in the way and got hit by it, losing his quirk.  Even so, Togata continued to fight Overhaul with absolutely no quirk, but with his own two hands and feet.  Because that?s what it means to be a hero to Togata, to take a cape and shield a poor girl while fighting until the end, using his own abilities and not just relying on his quirk.  As Overhaul was about to finish Togata off, Midoriya, Eraser Head, and the others broke through the wall, intending on saving him.  Midoriya will have to fight Overhaul soon in what is sure to be a thrilling battle.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Recently binge watched black clover (60 episodes in one day XD). Space dandy, Cowboy Bebop is a really good anime, Paranoia agent if you want something dark... FLCL is also a great anime I'm looking to get into... Anyone know any animes that fit those themes I would be interested in? :3


----------



## gobby

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Recently binge watched black clover (60 episodes in one day XD). Space dandy, Cowboy Bebop is a really good anime, Paranoia agent if you want something dark... FLCL is also a great anime I'm looking to get into... Anyone know any animes that fit those themes I would be interested in? :3



If you like cowboy bebop I _highly_ reccomend you watch Samurai Champloo! It's not very long, and it has a great story and great characters


----------



## Darby

I’m watching Cautious Hero on Hulu right now and it’s pretty funny so far, it’s goofy cute in a Konosuba kind of way.


----------



## Zura

Darby said:


> I’m watching Cautious Hero on Hulu right now and it’s pretty funny so far, it’s goofy cute in a Konosuba kind of way.



I'm planning on watching that one. Can't wait!!


----------



## Corrie

Hey guys! May I please have some anime recommendations? 

I'm looking for a slice of life anime where the show goes deep in the characters and the characters interactions are fun to watch and meaningful. I want to connect with the characters and feel what they feel. I've watched too many shows where the characters are just tropes and are only there to serve the jokes and I'm just bored of that type of show. 

There's too many slice of life shows to go through and pick the good ones out of. I'm too tired after failing so many times and watching forgettable shows or a show full of characters that are just empty holes. xP

Thanks in advance to those who help!


----------



## grooviestbaby

@ Corrie: Your Lie In April!! One of the best ^-^


----------



## Corrie

grooviestbaby said:


> @ Corrie: Your Lie In April!! One of the best ^-^



Ahhhh yes! I've heard amazing things about this one! Thank you!


----------



## LadyDestani

*Corrie*

I would also recommend Violet Evergarden. Very deep stuff.


----------



## Zura

Corrie said:


> Hey guys! May I please have some anime recommendations?
> 
> I'm looking for a slice of life anime where the show goes deep in the characters and the characters interactions are fun to watch and meaningful. I want to connect with the characters and feel what they feel. I've watched too many shows where the characters are just tropes and are only there to serve the jokes and I'm just bored of that type of show.
> 
> There's too many slice of life shows to go through and pick the good ones out of. I'm too tired after failing so many times and watching forgettable shows or a show full of characters that are just empty holes. xP
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who help!



Gintama, you can thank me later


----------



## Darby

If you haven?t seen Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens or Hinamatsuri they?re pretty good.


----------



## Corrie

Yaaaaas thanks!! Keep 'em coming! I'm filling my list up haha. 

Has anyone seen A Silent Voice? Is it worth the watch?


----------



## SheepMareep

@Corrie Something very relaxing that I LOVED was flying witch. It is very light hearted, funny, and relaxing to watch. Ive seen it multiple times and will even play it in the background when I am at home trying to relax.I also second your lie in april, makes me cry every time

Anohana is also amazing


----------



## gobby

Irishchai said:


> @Corrie Something very relaxing that I LOVED was flying witch. It is very light hearted, funny, and relaxing to watch. Ive seen it multiple times and will even play it in the background when I am at home trying to relax.I also second your lie in april, makes me cry every time
> 
> Anohana is also amazing



Anohana made me super duper cry


----------



## dedenne

Corrie said:


> Yaaaaas thanks!! Keep 'em coming! I'm filling my list up haha.
> 
> Has anyone seen A Silent Voice? Is it worth the watch?



i LOVE a silent voice it was so heartwarming and heartbreaking at the same time. also the visuals were amazing.

definitely check out anohana!


----------



## Corrie

Irishchai said:


> @Corrie Something very relaxing that I LOVED was flying witch. It is very light hearted, funny, and relaxing to watch. Ive seen it multiple times and will even play it in the background when I am at home trying to relax.I also second your lie in april, makes me cry every time
> 
> Anohana is also amazing



Is Flying Witch kinda the same plot as the movie? I saw the movie and liked it. I was always curious about that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dedenne said:


> i LOVE a silent voice it was so heartwarming and heartbreaking at the same time. also the visuals were amazing.
> 
> definitely check out anohana!





gobby said:


> Anohana made me super duper cry




And oh god, Anohana. I've seen that one and bawled haha. Has there been an anime that made you guys cry lately?


----------



## dedenne

Corrie said:


> And oh god, Anohana. I've seen that one and bawled haha. Has there been an anime that made you guys cry lately?


banana fish didnt make me cry but sure made me need an unlimited supply of anti depressants


----------



## Zura

tu tu ru!


----------



## SheepMareep

Oh! Flying witch did not have a movie at all, here is a short clip since I could not find the trailer subbed or dubbed c:


----------



## Corrie

Irishchai said:


> Oh! Flying witch did not have a movie at all, here is a short clip since I could not find the trailer subbed or dubbed c:



I feel super dumb. I assumed you were talking about Little Witch Academia, whoopsie! 
This show looks super cute! I'll give it a go!


----------



## Zura

Just finished rewatching steins gate and steins gate 0! I love it more every time I watch it. It's truely a master piece!

Onwards to chaos child!


----------



## Zura

Welp, it looks like Chaos head needs to be done first as stated by my brother. The science adventures discord also told me to not touch the chaos head/child anime series and instead "enjoy the breathtaking VNs". According to their discord, the anime is mess trying to contain everything from the story. After finding out that both Steins;Gate and Steins;Gate0 were at least 10x better in VN forms, I'm inclined to believe them.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> Hey guys! May I please have some anime recommendations?
> 
> I'm looking for a slice of life anime where the show goes deep in the characters and the characters interactions are fun to watch and meaningful. I want to connect with the characters and feel what they feel. I've watched too many shows where the characters are just tropes and are only there to serve the jokes and I'm just bored of that type of show.
> 
> There's too many slice of life shows to go through and pick the good ones out of. I'm too tired after failing so many times and watching forgettable shows or a show full of characters that are just empty holes. xP
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who help!



Princess Jellyfish? I haven't actually seen it. Some eps are on yt.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished watching Zombie Land Saga. It surprised me with how much I liked it and it left me wanting more. I was glad to see that they've announced a second season. I need more Tae-chan in my life. 

I also watched the newest episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY that became available this weekend. It was a heavy anime day, which is never a bad thing.

Next I'm planning to start Somali and the Forest Spirit which just started but looks to be pretty interesting as well as Higurashi When They Cry. I've been wanting to watch Higurashi for ages and it finally became available on VRV so I'm excited about that.


----------



## dedenne

ok who else is excited for s4 of haikyu? bc i am s o hyped. i binged all of s3 yesterday and honestly tsukishima's my favourite character now the development was amazing

idk if i said this but i finished watching the promised neverland and it was a masterpiece imo and i ended up liking mum and sister krone, and felt really bad for them. so thats another s2 im excited for

right now im watching kaguya sama love is war and its hilarious i love it (so many great sequels coming out this year)


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E12/RWBY V7E9*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 75 and 88 respectively, dropped yesterday!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



In My Hero Academia, an injured Rock Lock told Midoriya, Sir Nighteye, and Eraser Head to move on and deal with Overhaul.  The police officers resolved to deal with the League of Villains members Toga and Twice.  As Midoriya broke through the wall with Sir Nighteye and Eraser Head, they saw an injured Mirio and Midoriya hit Overhaul to get him away from Mirio.  Sir Nighteye went to Mirio and Eri and made sure they were okay.  Meanwhile, Eraser Head was taken away by Chronostasis, Overhaul?s assistant, and was unable to return to the battle due to being unable to move.  Midoriya dealed with Overhaul, but Overhaul fused with Shin Nemoto to create an even stronger version of himself.  Sir Nighteye took this new and improved Overhaul on while Midoriya helped Mirio and Eri find a way out, but in the process Sir Nighteye was seriously injured to the brink of death.  Midoriya rushed back into battle, but was injured on his legs from Overhaul?s quirk.  Even so, Midoriya resolved to increase the percentage in One For All and try and deal with Overhaul.  Eri came back at Overhaul?s beckoning, but before the battle could continue a bunch of the other heroes fell in through the roof.





Spoiler: RWBY



In RWBY, as the Atlas council was questioning General Ironwood, Weiss came to save the day and revealed the footage to everyone about Jacques Schnee plotting with Arthur Watts of Salem?s group to win the election.  Jacques had turned the security system details over to Arthur Watts, and the heat had been removed from Mantle, inviting riots and Grimm.  Robyn Hill and the other Atlas council members turned on Jacques and he was arrested.  Meanwhile, Ruby and the others went down to Mantle to deal with the oncoming Grimm.  Oscar/Ozpin told General Ironwood the truth about Salem, that she can?t be killed, and at the end of the episode Cinder and Neo were shown to be in Atlas as well.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes for both shows!


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> Today I finished watching Zombie Land Saga. It surprised me with how much I liked it and it left me wanting more. I was glad to see that they've announced a second season. I need more Tae-chan in my life.



I think we all do! 






- - - Post Merge - - -



dedenne said:


> right now im watching kaguya sama love is war and its hilarious i love it (so many great sequels coming out this year)


I love kaguya sama! That dance ending is still in my top ten EDs


----------



## LadyDestani

I forgot to mention I've also been watching Delinquent Hamsters. It's just a series of funny and cute short episodes, only 2-3 mins long. It's not a major time investment so it's perfect for watching when I only have like 10 or 15 minutes.

The hamsters are owned by a gang member and they like to think they're big and bad just because they do things like pulling tissues out of the box or nomming on the guy's Q-Tips. And of course they have the iconic Japanese gang hairstyles like the pompadour and mohawk.


----------



## Bcat

^yyaaassss I love chika.


----------



## Zura

Bcat said:


> ^yyaaassss I love chika.



Agreed!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the first episode of Somali and the Forest Spirit today.  It's really good so far.  The look of the forest setting and even the story feel somewhat reminiscent of a Studio Ghibli film to me.  I'm looking forward to watching more.


----------



## carackobama

I just finished binge watching Steins;Gate and it really is just as good as everyone said it is! I found the ending a little confusing at first but after doing some research I really like it. Those who’ve seen it, I’m interested to know your thoughts~


----------



## dedenne

carackobama said:


> I just finished binge watching Steins;Gate and it really is just as good as everyone said it is! I found the ending a little confusing at first but after doing some research I really like it. Those who’ve seen it, I’m interested to know your thoughts~



i lOVE steins;gate!! agreed it can be a little confusing but after rewatching its amazing how everything fits together so perfectly


----------



## carackobama

dedenne said:


> i lOVE steins;gate!! agreed it can be a little confusing but after rewatching its amazing how everything fits together so perfectly



I’ve heard that! It’s probably the first show I’ve wanted to instantly rewatch just to see what new things I can notice on the second viewing


----------



## Zura

carackobama said:


> I just finished binge watching Steins;Gate and it really is just as good as everyone said it is! I found the ending a little confusing at first but after doing some research I really like it. Those who?ve seen it, I?m interested to know your thoughts~


Omg yes!! It definitely take some thinking to wrap your head around  I'd suggest the VNs because they go into a lot more detail than the anime. A lot of stuff was removed from the anime because of time restraints.


dedenne said:


> i lOVE steins;gate!! agreed it can be a little confusing but after rewatching its amazing how everything fits together so perfectly


Agreed!!! No matter how many times I rewatch/replay steins;gate, I learn something new


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Almost every in Food Wars is attractive, even the older guys.


----------



## carackobama

Zura said:


> Omg yes!! It definitely take some thinking to wrap your head around  I'd suggest the VNs because they go into a lot more detail than the anime. A lot of stuff was removed from the anime because of time restraints.
> Agreed!!! No matter how many times I rewatch/replay steins;gate, I learn something new



Thank you for the recommendation! I’ll definitely check out the other material c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Almost every in Food Wars is attractive, even the older guys.



this is SO true heck


----------



## Zura

I'm a huuuge fan of Steins;gate/Science adventures so please feel free to hit me up with any questions


----------



## carackobama

what are some other psychological anime that you like? I’m a big fan of the genre and I loved SG so I’d love to know some of your other faves!


----------



## Zura

carackobama said:


> what are some other psychological anime that you like? I?m a big fan of the genre and I loved SG so I?d love to know some of your other faves!



I'm currently having fun playing the chaos head/child series rn, it's pretty good! Other than that I'd recommend things like psycho-pass, death note, rezero, Mirai Nikki (plan to watch ಠ~ಠ), Tokyo Ghoul, Parasyte, Death Parade, promised neverland, Danganronpa (Also plan to watch ಥ_ಥ) etc.   
~List of shows in that genre~ 

I personally love watching animes in the psychological genre aswell because they usually make my brain hurt afterwards. It's so much better then the brain numb action animes that are everywhere ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## carackobama

Zura said:


> I'm currently having fun playing the chaos head/child series rn, it's pretty good! Other than that I'd recommend things like psycho-pass, death note, rezero, Mirai Nikki (plan to watch ಠ~ಠ), Tokyo Ghoul, Parasyte, Death Parade, promised neverland, Danganronpa (Also plan to watch ಥ_ಥ) etc.
> ~List of shows in that genre~
> 
> I personally love watching animes in the psychological genre aswell because they usually make my brain hurt afterwards. It's so much better then the brain numb action animes that are everywhere ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)



thank you so much! <3 I have a bunch of these on my to-watch list so I’ll definitely check them out, I’m especially interested in Death Parade so that’ll probably be first! I totally agree, they may give me existential crisises but it’s so worth it lmao


----------



## Corrie

carackobama said:


> what are some other psychological anime that you like? I’m a big fan of the genre and I loved SG so I’d love to know some of your other faves!



I loved Higurashi and Madoka!


----------



## Zura

carackobama said:


> thank you so much! <3 I have a bunch of these on my to-watch list so I’ll definitely check them out, I’m especially interested in Death Parade so that’ll probably be first! I totally agree, they may give me existential crisises but it’s so worth it lmao


I love Death Parade!! It's one my favorite animes and you're definitely gonna enjoy it!




The opening is also dope. It segued me into Bradio's awesome music


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

carackobama said:


> what are some other psychological anime that you like? I’m a big fan of the genre and I loved SG so I’d love to know some of your other faves!



I probably shouldn't mention Satoshi Kon's Perfect Blue here, but that counts.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I probably shouldn't mention Satoshi Kon's Perfect Blue here, but that counts.



If you don't mind the older stuff, would recommend Paranoia Agent or Paprika.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zura said:


> Welp, it looks like Chaos head needs to be done first as stated by my brother. The science adventures discord also told me to not touch the chaos head/child anime series and instead "enjoy the breathtaking VNs". According to their discord, the anime is mess trying to contain everything from the story. After finding out that both Steins;Gate and Steins;Gate0 were at least 10x better in VN forms, I'm inclined to believe them.



I mean I can't speak on the quality of them myself, but "the adaption is worse and not worth it" is what literally every hardcore vn fan says about literally every vn adaption ever

I've frankly just taken to ignoring these people, because they're utterly worthless just impossible to please

(of course this isn't to say there aren't poor adaptions or issues within how a work is chosen to be adapted, but there's a reason why adaptions are basically never a 1:1 transfer of the original work. it simply just doesn't work)


----------



## Zura

I wouldn't say I'm one of "those" kinds of people since I went from anime to VN and came out liking VN more. I've never been a VN type of person because I didn't like the idea of owning a game that you're barely got to actually"play". After playing Steins; gate VN, I believe that more or less, my eyes and the world were opened to the possibility that these VNs weren't as bad as I made them out to be. 

On that note of Choas; Head, I was going to watch the anime but I had many people like the ones you mentioned tell me that the anime sucked badly so I was a bit hesitant to try it. I'm more or less ok with either anime or VN but I do agree that most animation adaptations are going to be ruined in some avenue. Whether it's a rushed job or time restraint, either way, it's not going to work the same. However, that is not to say that adaptations don't have their merits. Sometimes just the animation or VA can shine in an adaptation creating something really special.


----------



## LadyDestani

carackobama said:


> what are some other psychological anime that you like? I’m a big fan of the genre and I loved SG so I’d love to know some of your other faves!



I definitely recommend:

- Elfen Lied
- Serial Experiments Lain
- Perfect Blue
- Paprika
- Erased
- Mirai Nikki
- The Promised Neverland
- Danganronpa
- Death Note
- Madoka Magica
- Magical Girl Raising Project
- Re:Zero
- Haibane Renmei
- Hell Girl
- Another

I just started Higurashi When They Cry and that seems good as well. Kakegurui is also on my watchlist and I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Can someone name a good battle shonen that isn't mainstream, or linked to a cringy fandom?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean cringy fandom just comes with the territory of just about anything

unless it's so unnotable that it just flies under everyone's radar into the realm of forgotten shows

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> I do agree that most animation adaptations are going to be ruined in some avenue.



I... literally never said that


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean cringy fandom just comes with the territory of just about anything
> 
> unless it's so unnotable that it just flies under everyone's radar into the realm of forgotten shows
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I... literally never said that



I'm going for rare ones too, like Haunted Junction. Probably wont find that one streaming.


----------



## carackobama

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I probably shouldn't mention Satoshi Kon's Perfect Blue here, but that counts.



Perfect Blue has been on my list for years, I really need to watch it soon!


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E14*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 116, dropped yesterday!*
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Black Clover



Dark Elf Patry unleashed an ultimate move, and Asta and Yuno were able to deflect it just barely using all of their power.  Dark Elf Patry unleashed another ultimate move, but Nozel Silva came to the rescue and deflected it on his own.  He fought with Dark Elf Patry and binded him.  Asta went into Dark Elf Patry?s mind and healed him with his sword back to normal Patry, saying he doesn?t care if he?s an elf, but that he won?t let him drown in despair.  Mimosa began healing Raia?s wounds.  Meanwhile up above, the demon confronted and tried to kill Licht, but elf Charla and Captain Yami came to Licht?s rescue.  It looks like the humans and elves will be putting aside their differences to try and deal with the demon who uses word soul magic.  Also, apparently Finral has woken up and Nero can talk?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean cringy fandom just comes with the territory of just about anything
> 
> unless it's so unnotable that it just flies under everyone's radar into the realm of forgotten shows
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I... literally never said that


I was more or less referring to the people who assume the original is always better. 


> I do agree that most animation adaptations are going to be ruined in some avenue.


----------



## carackobama

y’all I finally watched Demon Slayer and I’m SHOOK, it’s every part as good as people say and that animation though *__*


----------



## Zura

carackobama said:


> y’all I finally watched Demon Slayer and I’m SHOOK, it’s every part as good as people say and that animation though *__*



It is right? I watched the first episode when it aired and it blew me away! I knew I was watching a masterpiece unfold 

Speaking of masterpieces unfold... Has anyone seen "Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!"?! It's amazing!!!


----------



## SheepMareep

I recently watched the first episode of the new show "Somali and the forest spirit" and WOW it was gorgeous scenery and character design. I was nervous since it was one of those "adult male characters finds a small girl who calls him dad" anime but they established in the first episode pedophilia is disgusting so I'm all for it! has anyone else gotten into it yet?



carackobama said:


> what are some other psychological anime that you like? I?m a big fan of the genre and I loved SG so I?d love to know some of your other faves!



Oh oh oh!!! The promised Neverland is really good. I literally had to peel myself off of my couch after every episode to keep from watching it all at once. It's pretty suspenseful and leaves you dying to know what will happen next.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> It is right? I watched the first episode when it aired and it blew me away! I knew I was watching a masterpiece unfold
> 
> Speaking of masterpieces unfold... Has anyone seen "Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!"?! It's amazing!!!



This looks perfect I am going to watch it ASAP omg


----------



## LadyDestani

Irishchai said:


> I recently watched the first episode of the new show "Somali and the forest spirit" and WOW it was gorgeous scenery and character design. I was nervous since it was one of those "adult male characters finds a small girl who calls him dad" anime but they established in the first episode pedophilia is disgusting so I'm all for it! has anyone else gotten into it yet?



Yes, I have watched the first episode as well and I thought it was beautiful!  It reminded me of a Miyazaki film.  I'm looking forward to watching more of it.


----------



## carackobama

I watched the first Somali episode too and I’m so glad to see people on here talking about it! It was so beautiful and the world seems really interesting, I’m really excited for more <3


----------



## Corrie

I'm starting Noragami with my sister tonight!


----------



## dedenne

Corrie said:


> I'm starting Noragami with my sister tonight!



bruh i love noragami. i need a season 3.

i watched the first episode of toilet bound hanako kun and i loved it, it was really cute and funny. also the art is amazing.
i also watched the first episode of plunderer and it was ehhh i guess? it either gonna be ok or just plain trash


----------



## carackobama

^ I really liked Hanako-kun too! I watched a bunch of new season stuff today and it was probably the one that grabbed me most, though I also liked the first episode of the Madoka spin-off (it’ll never beat the original for me tho)


----------



## Corrie

I binged 4 eps of Noragami and it's awesome! I love the world building they've done and Yato is so funny!


----------



## Zura

Finished Chaos;Head yesterday, I like the idea of the story but it was poorly excuted ngl. On to Choas;Child as we go head first into more delusions that will absolutely drive us to madness and chaos.


----------



## Zura

The new Love is War but with science?! ~ "Science Fell in Love, So I Tried to Prove It"


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E13/RWBY V7E10*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 76 and 89 respectively, dropped earlier today!*
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



The other heroes fell in from the roof, including the League of Villains.  Meanwhile, Overhaul took Eri upwards out of the roof and Midoriya followed her.  Eri decided to be saved by the heroes and jumped into Midoriya?s arms.  Overhaul chased after Midoriya, but latching onto Eri allowed Midoriya to unleash 100% One For All smash after 100% One For All smash in a series of infinite 100% smashes, laying the smack down on Overhaul as he continued to try and rebuild.  The key to this was Eri?s quirk, which rewinds heroes and allowed Midoriya to unleash as much power as possible without feeling the effects of pain or possible death.  After one last smash into the ground Overhaul was defeated.  A seriously injured Sir Nighteye looked in disbelief as the future that he saw before him was different from the one he saw using his quirk, the one where Midoriya dies and Overhaul gets away.  Midoriya triumphed over Overhaul by saving Eri and combining his quirk with hers.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!  Go beyond... PLUS ULTRA!!





Spoiler: RWBY



With the Grimm flooding the streets and chaos ensuing, Ruby and the others went to deal with them.  Meanwhile, General Ironwood and Robyn Hill revealed the truth about Salem to the people of Atlas and Mantle, and they rallied together along with the huntsman and Atlas forces to repel the Grimm.  Robyn, Qrow, and Clover found Tyrian Callows trying to take down Robyn and began fighting him.  As this was happening, General Ironwood found Arthur Watts at Amity Arena and the two engaged in a furious duel.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Also watched the first five episodes of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable:



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable



Josuke Higashikata goes to school when one day, Jotaro Kujo finds him and finds out about his Stand, Shining Diamond, which is similar to Star Platinum in that it can punch and break things, but also repair and heal them as well.  Jotaro goes to school with Koichi.  Josuke is targeted by Angelo and his Stand, Aqua Necklace, which can go inside of things and explode them.  Josuke fights back against Angelo with the help of Jotaro, and they find out someone in the city of Morioh has been turning people into Stand users using the bow and arrow Enyaba had.  Angelo is turned into the Angelo stone landmark by Josuke?s Stand, Shining Diamond.  One day Josuke and Koichi are walking home from school when they notice the deserted house that no one lives in.  Koichi gets his head stuck in the gate, and is shot with an arrow from above.  Josuke battles Okuyasu and his Stand, The Hand, and incapacitates him.  Josuke then follows Keicho Nijimura, who drags Koichi away, and battles him and his Stand, Worse Company, inside the house.  As it looks like Josuke is about to be defeated, he turns the table by sending two of Keicho?s missiles back at him.  Josuke heals Koichi during this time and Koichi develops an unknown Stand.  The two of them go further upstairs and find out about the Nijimura brother?s father, who was turned into an immortal, ugly monster when DIO died back in Stardust Crusaders.  Because of this, Keicho has been turning people into Stand users or killing them in order to try and find someone with a Stand that can cure his father.  Josuke almost gets through to him, but just then the Stand Red Hot Chili Pepper takes Keicho away and kills him.  Josuke, Koichi, Okuyasu, and Jotaro agree to fight together to defeat the Stand users that lurk in the city.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on JoJo, Koichi Hirose (Reverb)!  Break down break down... break down break down... yeah!​


----------



## Azrael

I just watched MHA ep 75 and I cried ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Corrie

Just watched episode 1 of New Game! It's definitely not how normal work works, they're all so crazy haha. But that said, when they all were offering to take Aoba to lunch on her first day, it reminded me of when my coworkers took me out for lunch on my first day. First days at a new job are always hard so it was so nice to have such great coworkers!

Edit: Watched another two eps of New Game! It's definitely not as moe slice of life as I was expecting which is a nice surprise! The girls actually have brains LOL. It's enjoyable. I had a bad day today and it really cheered me up.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I just started watching Hunter X Hunter because I kept hearing that it's _one of the best animes ever made._ I'm 13 episodes in, right now, and I'm not sure if my thoughts would be better suited for the *unpopular opinions* thread or here, but so far, I'm not liking it. It feels so generic, like I've already seen these character cookie cutters in a hundred other anime--and it doesn't help that I finished Naruto before watching Hunter X. There's so many similarities between the two (I realize Hunter came first) that its hard not to notice. The Hunter exams are basically the Chunin exams, Kurapika is basically Sasuke right down to having sought after special eyes, Leorio is the comedy relief character and Gon is just your average shonen character. So far, nothing outstanding. I keep reading that it eventually gets good, but I'm not so sure given the premises. Maybe the manga is better?


----------



## Zura

Kuriboh said:


> I just started watching Hunter X Hunter because I kept hearing that it's _one of the best animes ever made._ I'm 13 episodes in, right now, and I'm not sure if my thoughts would be better suited for the *unpopular opinions* thread or here, but so far, I'm not liking it. It feels so generic, like I've already seen these character cookie cutters in a hundred other anime--and it doesn't help that I finished Naruto before watching Hunter X. There's so many similarities between the two (I realize Hunter came first) that its hard not to notice. The Hunter exams are basically the Chunin exams, Kurapika is basically Sasuke right down to having sought after special eyes, Leorio is the comedy relief character and Gon is just your average shonen character. So far, nothing outstanding. I keep reading that it eventually gets good, but I'm not so sure given the premises. Maybe the manga is better?



It's more or less the other way around, Naruto/other animes take from HXH. The show definitely takes some time to get interested in and I've heard some people say all they needed was a different perspective. It's probably best to watch before getting involved in other shonen because it really does require its own mindset. Going into it with another shonen mindset can make it harder to get into. I know I didn't really like it much at first but after a while, I grew really fond of it. I binged watch the entire thing within a week because It was just that cool!

Please don't compare Kurapika to Sasuke, it's insulting to Kurapika.  The relationship between Gon and Killiua is one of the best examples of great character development. This is proven many times throughout the entire series. Also, Leorio more than comedic relief, he's a very important part of the show! Both Kurapika and Leorio are two of my favorite characters out of all of the anime I've seen.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

> It's more or less the other way around, Naruto/other animes take from HXH.





> it's probably best to watch before getting involved in other shonen because it really does require its own mindset. Going into it with another shonen mindset can make it harder to get into.


 That's likely my case. I'm being unfair because I'm comparing it to other anime I've watched, despite Hunter X Hunter predating them. It's hard for me not to, since I'm just now watching Hunter X, but I'm going to keep on binging (whenever possible)--trying to push out other anime from my mind and not make any unfair comparisons.



> I know I didn't really like it much at first but after a while, I grew really fond of it. I binged watch the entire thing within a week because It was just that cool!


 Hope that'll be my case. 



> Please don't compare Kurapika to Sasuke, it's insulting to Kurapika.


 Well, you got me there. 



> The relationship between Gon and Killiua is one of the best examples of great character development. This is proven many times throughout the entire series. Also, Leorio more than comedic relief, he's a very important part of the show! Both Kurapika and Leorio are two of my favorite characters out of all of the anime I've seen.


 Neither character is bad, it's just that I've seen it before (again likely an unfair judgement because I'm watching Hunter X after watching a few others). So far, my favorite character would be Gon, since he has great characteristics like the willingness to sacrifice himself for his teammates and friends.


----------



## Midoriya

Hunter x Hunter is a good show.  My review of it is posted earlier in this thread.  I wouldn’t put it down just because you’ve already seen other Shonen anime.

Also, it’s worth noting in addition to what Zura said, the first two or so arcs can be REALLY boring if you’ve already seen other Shonen anime, but the Phantom Troupe, Greed Island, and especially Chimera Ant arcs are all very, VERY good and a key reason why this anime is way up there in terms of ratings.

I would keep watching if I were you, because it does get better as people say.


----------



## carackobama

I really want to start HxH but the amount of episodes is SO overwhelming


----------



## Midoriya

carackobama said:


> I really want to start HxH but the amount of episodes is SO overwhelming



I would take solace in the fact that it’s not nearly as long as shows like One Piece or Naruto Shippuden to be honest.  Also, you’re able to set your own pace and only watch a couple episodes at a time if you want to.  I would definitely recommend starting it.


----------



## SheepMareep

Has anyone seen asteroid in love? It's basically a bunch of cute lesbian moe girls geeking out over the stars and rocks and I am all for it. I am always for semi educational anime like dr. Stone but this one is specifically cute lesbians which makes me happy bc I too am a non straight space nerd o uo;;


----------



## Zura

Irishchai said:


> Has anyone seen asteroid in love? It's basically a bunch of cute lesbian moe girls geeking out over the stars and rocks and I am all for it. I am always for semi educational anime like dr. Stone but this one is specifically cute lesbians which makes me happy bc I too am a non straight space nerd o uo;;


I was cute but definitely not me or my brother's kind of show. Though, it definitely looks like a real good show


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hunter x Hunter is a good show.  My review of it is posted earlier in this thread.  I wouldn’t put it down just because you’ve already seen other Shonen anime.
> 
> Also, it’s worth noting in addition to what Zura said, the first two or so arcs can be REALLY boring if you’ve already seen other Shonen anime, but the Phantom Troupe, Greed Island, and especially Chimera Ant arcs are all very, VERY good and a key reason why this anime is way up there in terms of ratings.
> 
> I would keep watching if I were you, because it does get better as people say.



Which version of HxH?


----------



## cicely

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Which version of HxH?



Watch the newest version, it's the most complete and accurate.

Though the old version had its charms, if you already are an HxH it might be fun to watch. It's full of filler, 90's cheesiness, and doesn't get very far in the story.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Which version of HxH?



cicely already answered for me.  The 2011 version.  I plan on watching the original at some point, but it?s _way_ far back in my backlog of anime to watch.  Still not caught up with JJBA yet.


----------



## Corrie

Completed 5 eps of New Game! I really like it! It definitely makes me want to enjoy work more and spread some cheer into the office!


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Haven't watched anime in a long time due to things like college but, I was recently coerced by my younger siblings to watch Demon Slayer together during break and WOW, I was immediately sucked in! Haven't been this interested in a show for a long time! Also pretty surprised to learn that Ufotable was the studio, I know them from Fate works and the style is rather different but the animation of course is always excellent! 

Highly recommend this show if you haven't yet seen it already!


----------



## Zura

Irishchai said:


> I recently watched the first episode of the new show "Somali and the forest spirit" and WOW it was gorgeous scenery and character design. I was nervous since it was one of* those "adult male characters finds a small girl who calls him dad" anime* but they established in the first episode pedophilia is disgusting so I'm all for it! has anyone else gotten into it yet?


I'm curious why that had you nervous? Well, to clarify the MC is a golem without a gender although, the girl calls him dad. Ngl I thought the whole finding her in the forest and calling him/it dad was sorta cute. Definitely fell in love with designs/characters!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the first episode of the new Madoka Magica anime, Magia Record.  Still waiting to see where it goes and if will be anywhere as interesting as the original, but one of the characters already intrigues me so that's a good start.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

cicely said:


> Watch the newest version, it's the most complete and accurate.
> 
> Though the old version had its charms, if you already are an HxH it might be fun to watch. It's full of filler, 90's cheesiness, and doesn't get very far in the story.



Coincidentally, it's the 2011 version that I'm watching. I had no idea an even older version existed.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E15*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 117, dropped yesterday!*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Black Clover



Captain Yami, Licht, and Charla continued to struggle in battle against the devil that had appeared.  Meanwhile, Nero spoke to Finral and asked him to take her to where the first wizard king?s statue was.  Finral used his spatial magic to take them there, removed the magic stones from the tablet, and put them into the statue of the first wizard king.  The first wizard king was restored back to life, and Nero was restored to her original self, Secre.  Secre has the magic to open and seal things.  Lumiere, the first wizard king, and Secre headed into the Shadow Palace to deal with the devil.  We got some backstory on how Lumiere and Secre worked together to create magic items, but the devil had appeared then, 500 years ago, to cause destruction to the elves.  Licht knew it wasn?t Lumiere?s fault and he decided to save everyone by turning into a giant, evil demon, the one from the opening of the show that plays every time.  This is certainly a shocking turn of events.  Definitely looking forward to the reunion between Lumiere and Licht and the coming episodes!


----------



## Franny

i started watching *Welcome to Demon High School/魔入りました！入間くん!* and i like it a lot. it's been a while since i watched a comedy anime and im enjoying it a lot. i'm so impatient though, so having to wait until saturday morning to watch it is suffering ;_;


----------



## Corrie

I freaking love Noragami! I'm over halfway and dang it's so deep and real. I'm gonna binge the rest of s1 Friday night.


----------



## neoratz

Franny said:


> i started watching *Welcome to Demon High School/魔入りました！入間くん!* and i like it a lot. it's been a while since i watched a comedy anime and im enjoying it a lot. i'm so impatient though, so having to wait until saturday morning to watch it is suffering ;_;



gvfnjhvfcdrdtyubhnij tbt censoring the title..... ive been watching that too! im on ep 10 so far. after i saw it when just the first ep was out i went ahead and read all the available manga up til that point and there was one pretty good part but i gotta say i am kinda unimpressed overall myself.... i hope the anime did it differently! i will know soon enough  it's not looking like it will cuz so far it's been pretty closely following the manga, im kinda surprised exactly how close it's following it! idk if this is the norm for adaptions cuz usually i don't read the manga for stuff at all (not cuz im uninterested it's just time consuming)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'd like to get my brother to react to some Food Wars scenes, but he went "wtf no thank you" at the season 1 Space Dandy trailer.


----------



## Milleram

Corrie said:


> I freaking love Noragami! I'm over halfway and dang it's so deep and real. I'm gonna binge the rest of s1 Friday night.



I loved Noragami, too! S2 is just as great, so you have even more to look forward to.


----------



## carackobama

I finally started Fate/Zero this morning and I?m loving it so far! It?s my first time watching anything from the Fate series but I?m not too confused or anything haha xD


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes six through twelve of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable:



Spoiler: JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable



Koichi Hirose used his new Reverb Stand to deal with Mr. Kobayashi and his Stand, The Lock, that puts locks on peoples’ hearts when they feel guilt.  Hirose defeated him and Mr. Kobayashi decided to work for Hirose.  Then Josuke and Koichi dealt with Toshikazu Hazamada and his Stand, Show Off, which allows him to turn a doll into anyone that touches it and make them mimic the doll’s movements.  Hazamada almost got Josuke to kill Jotaro, but was defeated.  After that, Yukako Yamagishi fell in love with Koichi and abducted him using her Stand, Love Deluxe, which allows her hair to grow and wrap onto or hurt others.  Koichi successfully let Josuke and Okuyasu know where he was, but Yukako went after Koichi and Koichi’s Reverb evolved to Reverb Act 2, which allowed him to blow her away and defeat her, only making her fall more in love with Koichi after he saved her from certain death.  Next, Josuke and Okuyasu went to a new cafe that had opened where Tonio, the chef, serves customers based on who they are.  The food tasted mysteriously good, and even helped heal Okuyasu, but once Josuke was suspicious he was caught and made to clean the kitchen.  Because Tonio and his Stand, Pole Jam, aim to excel at making delicious food for people, he was not an antagonist.  Okuyasu continued to get to eat great food while Josuke had to clean the kitchen as punishment for not washing his hands before entering.  Lastly, the Stand Red Hot Chili Pepper made its appearance and attacked Josuke to see how strong he was.  Josuke, Koichi, Okuyasu, and Jotaro met up to discuss how to deal with Chili Pepper as a very old Joseph Joestar was coming to visit Morioh and was in danger.  Okuyasu engaged Chili Pepper in battle and made the mistake of digging up electrical wires when Chili Pepper was weakened, which allowed Chili Pepper to get away.  Josuke and Koichi had to watch over the port and fight Chili Pepper, and the user, Akira Otoishi, in a desperate battle while Jotaro and Okuyasu went after the oncoming boat with Joseph Joestar in it by motorboat.  Chili Pepper was defeated, but Akira somehow got onto the boat with Joseph Joestar.  Okuyasu couldn’t tell who was the real Speedwagon Foundation member, but punched Akira instead of the real one, proving how stupid and brilliant he is at the same time by saying he would have punched both of them.  Josuke finally got to meet his very old father, Joseph Joestar, and we got a glimpse of one of the next enemy Stand users... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on JoJo, We Picked Up Something Crazy!  Break down break down... break down break down... yeah!​


----------



## Hal

Watched a few episodes of Lupin III (1971) and Dragon Ball.
Pretty excited to watch My Hero and Haikyuu tomorrow.


----------



## dedenne

watched the first ep of haikyu s4 and why does hinata have to be so damn annoying


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Hal said:


> Watched a few episodes of Lupin III (1971) and Dragon Ball.
> Pretty excited to watch My Hero and Haikyuu tomorrow.



What color is Lupin's jacket in that one?


----------



## Wildtown

was wondering if anybody had any good war / military suggestions heres myanimelist profile - https://myanimelist.net/profile/jakejohn
i have watch a ton more than is on my profile but im to lazy to add them all XD


----------



## Corrie

Just finished Noragami season 1! Holy crap is it ever good!! All I've gotta say is I love the dynamic between Yato and Yukine. They're so sweet together!


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E14/RWBY V7E11*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 77 and 90 respectively, dropped earlier today!*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



In My Hero Academia, Midoriya had stopped Overhaul, but Eri?s quirk was going out of control.  Eraser Head had to erase Eri?s quirk to get it to stop for now.  The heroes and police rushed in and rescued the injured heroes and police.  Meanwhile, the League of Villains made their move and abducted a restrained Overhaul from a moving police car.  Shigaraki stole Overhaul?s quirk-destroying bullets and took his arms so he could no longer use his quirk.  At the very end of the episode Midoriya walked with Eraser Head while Eraser Head explained everyone in the hospital was okay, just bruised and injured.  They walked in to the room of a Sir Nighteye on his deathbed.  All Might was there too, and Mirio showed up.  Midoriya and Mirio told him to live, and All Might tried to apologize, but Sir Nighteye?s dying words were that a future without cheer and humor is not a bright future at all... and he died smiling.





Spoiler: RWBY



In RWBY, General Ironwood took care of Arthur Watts and beat him in a close battle.  Qrow, Clover, and Robyn Hill defeated and captured Tyrian Callows.  But unbeknownst to everyone, Cinder and Neo had already infiltrated Atlas and were on their way to the winter maiden and the relics.  Ironwood declared martial law and said that he was going to go forward with the plan to raise Atlas even higher into the sky, to protect the maiden and the relics.  Ruby was told by Salem that even though she wanted to defeat Salem, those were the same words her mother said.  Ruby and the others were put under arrest, and Oscar/Ozpin was nowhere to be found.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes for both shows!


----------



## Hal

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What color is Lupin's jacket in that one?



It's the green jacket.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes thirteen through twenty of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable:



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable



Josuke and Joseph Joestar picked up a baby that has a Stand that makes it invisible, Shizuka Joestar, and bought a bunch of baby things for it to be taken care of by a very old Joseph Joestar.  Then Koichi and Hazamada went to Rohan Kishibe?s house and figured out he was a Stand user with his Heaven?s Door, where he can turn people into mangas and read about their lives.  They almost all lost to him, including Okuyasu, but even though Rohan insulted Josuke?s hair, this made him open his eyes but also so furious that he beat Rohan anyway.  After this, Josuke and Jotaro went hunting for rats that have acquired the Stand Ratt thanks to Akira, and defeated them.  Then Rohan and Koichi went to an abandoned street and found a ghost girl and a ghost dog that told them that a murderer lived in Morioh City.  Next, Josuke and Okuyasu encountered Shigechi and his Stand, Harvest, which allows him to gather things like money.  They plotted some get rich quick schemes, but ultimately split a five million yen lottery ticket between the three of them and became friends.  Finally, Yukako wanted Koichi to love her, but couldn?t figure out how, so she went to Aya and figured out she had the Stand Cinderella, which makes people beautiful and others fall in love with them.  Yukako and Koichi got Yukako?s face back and fell in love thanks to Aya.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on JoJo, Yoshikage Kira Just Wants to Live Quietly, part 1!  Break down break down... break down break down... yeah!​


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E16*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 118, dropped earlier today!*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Black Clover



We got more backstory on how Lumiere defeated Licht in his ultimate demon form to save everyone 500 years ago.  In the present, Lumiere and Licht fought together in front of Asta and others and had the devil on the ropes, but couldn?t defeat him.  Asta intervened, but Licht borrowed the power from each of the elves to unleash the ultimate sword magic spell on the devil.  Even though it completely destroyed him, it couldn?t destroy his heart and he regenerated.  Next up, Asta is about to unleash the final attack with the others... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This made it into the kid's dub?


----------



## Zura

This post is just to say that Mob Pyscho is awesome and also a reminder that if you haven't watched it yet, you're missing out!


----------



## Darby

Will watch Mob Psycho for sure just because you posted that. I’m currently on episode 155 of GinTama... because it’s always recommended by you guys and it’s pretty good so thank you all!!!!


----------



## Zura

Yeah, Gintama is so freaking awesome! Enough to even get me to change me UN here xD

Glad to hear you're enjoying it!!


----------



## Darby

It’s hilarious, I love it!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes twenty one through thirty nine of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable:



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Diamond is Unbreakable



Shigechi was on his way with Josuke and Okuyasu to school when he accidentally swapped lunch boxes with Yoshikage Kira.  He tried to get his lunchbox back from Kira, but Kira used his Stand, Deadly Queen, to make Shigechi explode and defeat him.  Saddened at the loss of Shigechi, Josuke, Jotaro, and the others met and set out to find him.  Koichi and Jotaro ran into him at the shoe store, and Jotaro was badly injured and Koichi almost died from Kira?s second Stand ability, Heart Attack.  Josuke and Okuyasu showed up and healed them, and they found Kira?s father and captured him in a photograph.  He got away, however, with the Stand arrow.  Then, Rohan had to fight a boy named the Janken boy who wanted to beat anyone at Janken.  His Stand allowed him to absorb other Stands if he wins three times, but Rohan beat him and told him to no longer use his power for evil.  After that, Josuke and Okuyasu met Mikitaka, a Stand user who is convinced he?s an alien.  Next, Rohan was attacked by Yuya Fungami and his Stand, Highway Go Go that sucks the nutrients out of people in a tunnel.  Josuke managed to defeat him, however.  A Stand named Stray Cat appeared at Kira?s new house after he had changed his name, face, and everything about him.  The Stand has the ability to shoot air bullets and he used this to his advantage.  On July 15th, Thursday, everyone encountered a number of Stand users including Toyohiro and his Stand, Superfly and the Stand Cheap Trick, but they were defeated.  Finally, Hayato learned the truth about Kira and his Deadly Queen.  However, Kira found out about this and killed him and Rohan, but had the morning reset every time Rohan blew up.  Kira gained a third Stand ability, Bites the Dust, that allows him to blow away time and go back in time.  Hayato couldn?t tell the others about his dad or they would blow up.  Unfortunately for Kira, on the fourth repeat of the morning, Hayato called Josuke and told him to wake up.  Josuke didn?t oversleep and found Yoshikage Kira in his new body with Hayato.  Okuyasu and Josuke fought him and Stray Cat, but Okuyasu was badly wounded and thought to be dead.  Just when Josuke was out of ideas and was going to die, Okuyasu showed up and scraped away Stray Cat?s attack from Kira.  With Kira on the ropes and out of options with Jotaro, Koichi, and Rohan nearby, he tried to turn back time but Koichi?s Reverb froze his hand to the ground enough so that Jotaro stopped time with Star Platinum and defeated him.  Kira then finally died when he was hit by the ambulance moving backwards nearby.  The people of Morioh could finally rest and Joseph Joestar said the people of Morioh have hearts of gold, right before Josuke took some money from him...



Overall, I thought JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures part 4 Diamond is Unbreakable was very well done and had an interesting, colorful cast of characters that were Stand users.  I definitely enjoyed it and I?m looking forward to catching up with JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures part 5 Golden Wind.  Until next time!​


----------



## Zura

Just an another AMV for Demon Slayer for your enjoyment





- - - Post Merge - - -

When trying to get someone to watch Demon slayer, just show them the above video


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E15/RWBY V7E12*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 78 and 91 respectively, dropped earlier today!*????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



Gran Torino and the police went after Kurogiri from the League of Villains and captured him, but also encountered Gigantomachia, another one of All For One?s subordinates.  Midoriya talked with Mirio in the hospital and Mirio vowed to not stop smiling and get his quirk back no matter what.  Now, Bakugo and Todoroki are retaking their provisional license exams to become heroes.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!





Spoiler: RWBY



Ruby, Weiss, Blake, and Yang had to fight the Atlas Ops to avoid arrest and defeated them.  Meanwhile, Jaune, Nora, Ren, and Oscar found Neopolitan.  As Winter Schnee and Penny were about to transfer the winter maiden powers to Winter, Cinder attacked them.  Tyrian Callows crashed the ship Qrow, Clover, and Robyn were in.  Qrow made sure to check if Robyn was okay.  Qrow fought Clover to avoid arrest, but Tyrian got free and stabbed Clover with Qrow?s sword, killing him.  Then Tyrian got away and Qrow pounded the ground and screamed while crying in a shock of loss.  Definitely looking forward to the next episode!


----------



## dorohedoros

the anime i'm super fixated on currently is beastars!
it's certainly not for everyone, granted the darker and mature themes present, but if you ever wanted a more dark zootopia, there it is.


----------



## LadyDestani

MotherKaiju said:


> the anime i'm super fixated on currently is beastars!
> it's certainly not for everyone, granted the darker and mature themes present, but if you ever wanted a more dark zootopia, there it is.



I've really been wanting to watch Beastars ever since I saw a preview of it.  It's not available on any of my streaming services yet, but I think it's supposed to come to Netflix in the US in February?  I hope so.  I'll definitely watch it.


----------



## carackobama

MotherKaiju said:


> the anime i'm super fixated on currently is beastars!
> it's certainly not for everyone, granted the darker and mature themes present, but if you ever wanted a more dark zootopia, there it is.



I binged all of Beastars in the space of a day a few days ago and I loved it! It’s definitely one of the most unique anime I’ve seen, I’m really excited for season 2!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Didn't know Courtney Love had a manga.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E17*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 119, dropped earlier today!*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Black Clover



Nozel, Mereoleona, and the others helped Noelle, Jack, and Fana while the inhuman magic was spreading.  Meanwhile, Asta, Yuno, Lumiere, Licht, Secre, and Patry continued to fight the devil.  Asta and Yuno were having a tough time fighting him, but evolved even more when Yuno made a sword of his wind magic, Spirit of Zephyr, and Asta?s anti-magic sword grew into Black Divider.  To help them out, Captain Yami from below timed and placed his new dark magic spell, dark dimension slash Equinox perfectly, slicing the devil in half all the way from the bottom level.  Yuno opened up the devil more with wind magic, Secre sealed Asta?s physical damage, and Asta?s anti-magic sword grew giant to Giant Black Divider while the opening theme from the show played.  Asta put everyone?s hard work into one final strike and ripped the devil a new one, slicing his heart in half with his anti-magic.  Now, the battle has finally ended and the Shadow Palace is crumbling.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Ryumia

I've finally finished watching Record of Grancrest War on Netflix. It took me a long while to get back into this particular anime. The anime wasn't really grabbing my attention that much from what I remembered, so it was kind of difficult to actually want watch it at all. Though... Only had to finish two episodes of it and I would be completely done with it from what I noticed when I went on Netflix. Decided to watch the anime today and finish it since I wanted to watch an anime on Netflix. Plus... The anime was getting closer to the end.

The next anime that I decided to watch is Ensemble Stars! since I have been listening to lots of Love Live! songs lately. Thought this was a sign that I should watch an idol anime. I might as well add Love Live! Sunshine!! and Love Live! Sunshine!! (2nd Season) on to my list of anime to watch. Haven't seen these two yet, but I have listened to some of the songs.


----------



## dorohedoros

i return once more to say: dorohedoro is great. assuming you can handle the gore and stuff.
i didn't know it existed until very recently, but i'm reading it cuz only 3 episodes are out currently.
on chapter 40.
v e r y g o o d .


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

There is at least one One Piece movie we haven't gotten in the states. Pretty sure it's the movie the following short was shown before. The title is "One Piece: Adventure on Negimaki Island." I've got a book originally from Borders titled "Anime Poster Art", dated 2003. No sign of chopper on the poster.






- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0832449/

Looks like it's "One Piece: Clockwork Island Adventure".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just found a bootleg listing on ebay calling it Adventures on Spiral Island. You'd think they'd dub all they could of that series.


----------



## Zura

Omg I miss Jango! He was such an interesting character


----------



## poweradeex

Psycho pass
Demon slayer
Nana
Death parade
Devil may cry
Boku no hero academia
Orange
Ergo proxy
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Darby

I?m on 220 of GinTama... I had to stop it because I?m laughing so hard. Oh my God


----------



## Zura

Darby said:


> I’m on 220 of GinTama... I had to stop it because I’m laughing so hard. Oh my God








It's gonna be like that


----------



## IKI

I am a pretty big fan of Yo****oshi Abe and his series Serial Experiments Lain !
And also, Satoshi Kon and his films Tokyo Godfathers and Perfect Blue !


----------



## carackobama

poweradeex said:


> Psycho pass
> Demon slayer
> Nana
> Death parade
> Devil may cry
> Boku no hero academia
> Orange
> Ergo proxy
> Neon Genesis Evangelion



you have awesome taste omg


----------



## LambdaDelta

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is at least one One Piece movie we haven't gotten in the states



there's a ton of movies we're missing, since movie 8 new dub showcasing shenanigans aside, funi's only ever bothered to license the stuff oda directed

so 1-7+9 are all out, piracy the only way to view a translated version

- - - Post Merge - - -



IKI said:


> Yo****oshi Abe



god, I love word filters

actually, this is why they're bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

There may be some funi business with another title I probably shouldn't mention here. Main characters include a human, angel, and elf. Rather new title.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E16/RWBY V7E13*

*New episodes of My Hero Academia and RWBY, episodes 79 and 92 respectively, dropped earlier today!*????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



Shoto, Bakugo, Camie, and Inasa began retaking the provisional hero license exam.  Their task is to win the hearts of the kids who will be the up and coming heroes of the next generation.  They tried a variety of methods to no avail.  They then decided to show the kids their quirks, and fight them.  Meanwhile, Endeavor talked to All Might while watching about what it means to be the Symbol of Peace and the number one hero... All Might said that Endeavor is different from him and that he doesn?t have to copy the way All Might went about things.  With no Symbol of Peace currently that people look up to and the kids being rowdy, things are looking bad for Shoto, Bakugo, and the others.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!





Spoiler: RWBY



Neo fought Jaune, Ren, Nora, and Oscar, and got away with the lamp.  Meanwhile, Cinder attacked Winter, Penny, and the winter maiden, and the winter maiden passed on her powers to Penny and died.  Cinder fled, frustrated, but met up with Neo to retrieve the lamp.  Qrow and Robyn were taken into custody for the death of Clover.  Oscar got away from everyone, but noticed something was off.  As General Ironwood was trying to raise Atlas further into the sky, Salem arrived with a gigantic Grimm force including the flying Grimm monkeys she made.  Definitely looking forward to the next volume!


Overall volume seven was pretty good, filled with fun, action, humor, and a few surprise twists as well.  While the volume didn?t excel in areas past volumes did, it did make use of the cast of characters it had together pretty well.  RWBY volume seven gets a solid 7/10 on the anime scale.  Until next time!​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There may be some funi business with another title I probably shouldn't mention here. Main characters include a human, angel, and elf. Rather new title.



it just furthers my theory that anime licensers don't properly research the stuff they license


----------



## carackobama

so what would everyone say their favourite anime of the season so far is? c:


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes one through eleven of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind.



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind



In modern day Italy, Giorno Giovanna is a 15 year old Stand user who is also the illegitimate son of DIO.  His Stand is known as the ?Golden Experience? and it has the power to give life to inanimate objects.  One day, Giorno runs into Koichi Hirose and steals his luggage.  He then kills Leaky-Eye Luca, which draws the attention of Bruno Bucciarati from the Passione gangster organization in Italy.  Bruno comes after Giorno with his Stand, Zipper Man, and almost kills him, but Giorno resolves to join the organization Bruno is in, Passione, and change it from the inside by eventually taking out an unnamed boss.  To join, he first has to meet with Polpo, the capo of where Giorno lives, and complete his trial.  Polpo?s trial consists of keeping a flame lit for a full day without it going out.  Polpo?s Stand, Shadow Sabbath, goes around and kills people with the arrow from JJBA part 4 who relight the flame after it has gone out.  With the help of Koichi Hirose, Giorno completes the trial, and Hirose agrees to turn a blind eye to Giorno joining the Passione organization.  Bruno then introduces Giorno to his team members, Mista, Abbachio, Narancia, and Fugo.  They don?t get along at first, but after Giorno risks his life while they are trying to get Polpo?s fortune to make Bruno a capo, they start to accept him more.  They successfully take out several Stand users and retrieve Polpo?s fortune, and Bruno becomes the capo of the now dead Polpo?s old turf (Giorno turned one of his bananas into a gun, which made it look like Polpo took himself out).  Once Bruno is a capo, the group is immediately tasked with guarding the unnamed boss?s daughter, Trish Una, from other gangster Stand users.  And thus, the true journey begins with the second mission being assigned from the boss.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Up next on JoJo, The Second Mission from the Boss.  Go freaks JoJo!​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LambdaDelta said:


> it just furthers my theory that anime licensers don't properly research the stuff they license



That is one consensus. They probably thought they could remove stuff they don't like again. They made it to episode 3.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Addendum

They have altered a lot before, and handled worse.


----------



## LadyDestani

carackobama said:


> so what would everyone say their favourite anime of the season so far is? c:



I'm really enjoying Somali and the Forest Spirit. It's looks beautiful, has great characters, and an interesting story so far.

I'm also very interested in Beastars, but I haven't been able to watch that yet so I can't say how I would rank it.


----------



## carackobama

Yes I agree, Somali is fantastic and definitely one of my favourites too! I’ve seen Beastars and it’s amazing too, I’m sure you’re going to love it!


----------



## Yuni

I'm only watching A3! at the moment due to my current idol phase.

Otherwise, I'm reading Spy Family, Act Age and Summer Time Rendering. Summer Time Rendering is so good and I'd love to be able to find someone to discuss it with. Probably appeals to people who like mysteries and time looping - ie. Higurashi no naku koro ni, Steins;Gate, Zero Escape series etc. Such brilliant pacing and characterization. I'm very emotionally invested and tormented by the series.


----------



## LadyDestani

Does anyone have any opinions about Darwin's Game yet? It popped up in my recommended list and I'm trying to decide if it's worth the watch because I'm currently watching more than I can keep up with as it is. It seems like it might be similar to Mirai Nikki, which I loved. So the genre interests me, just not sure if it's done well.


----------



## dedenne

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There may be some funi business with another title I probably shouldn't mention here. Main characters include a human, angel, and elf. Rather new title.



from what ive heard the anime goes beyond anything in the manga so i can understand funi dropping it tbh but they probably shouldve done more research into what they were licensing

- - - Post Merge - - -



carackobama said:


> so what would everyone say their favourite anime of the season so far is? c:



it would have to be keep your hands off eizouken. i love the unique artstyle (same director as devilman crybaby and ping pong) and its just really fun to watch. i'm also enjoying haikyu s4 but bOY the new artstyle is kinda killing my vibe (they did asahi dirtyyyy)
hanako-kun has also been great, i LOVEE the art its adorable also yashiro is so preciousss
plunderer has been good i guess its got potential but some of the ecchi is questionable
i was quite shocked when a3 was getting an adaptation tbh, but imo its been pretty good so far and very similar to the game.


----------



## nintendofan85

I've recently gotten into Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## SheepMareep

So far somali is my favorite!!! In/spectre seems pretty cool too, I am in LOVE with the OP and ED for that one.


----------



## Zura

Irishchai said:


> So far somali is my favorite!!! In/spectre seems pretty cool too, I am in LOVE with the OP and ED for that one.


I really like Somali, it's just so cute!!

TADA music playlist


----------



## Franny

i started watching Eizouken and i really like it. it makes me feel like a kid somehow, the art style is cute too. now i have two ongoing shows to keep up on!


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E18*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 120, dropped earlier!*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: Black Clover



The Shadow Palace crumbled and with the help of Valtos and Rades, everyone got out safely.  Asta, with the help of Patry and Licht, used his newest anti-magic sword to reach all the elves in the kingdom and break the reincarnation spell on all of them.  Patry gave his body back to Captain William Vangeance, as he too was spirited away with the rest of the elves from the Clover kingdom people?s bodies.  Rades used his wraith magic, however, to give Patry a new body, so he could atone for what he had done.  Everyone from all sides came together after defeating the devil and finally ended the 500 year long pain and hatred that had come from the devil.  At the very end, Secre had to watch the first Wizard King, someone she cared about very much, run out of magic and break away into nothing.  Now it?s a new dawn for the Clover Kingdom!  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes twelve through sixteen of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind.



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind



The gang split up as Giorno, Fugo, and Abacchio were tasked with retrieving the key that would take them on a train to Florence.  They faced off against Illuso and his Stand, Mirror Man, which grabs people and drags them into a mirror world once they look at the mirror Illuso is in.  They were able to defeat him using teamwork and Giorno?s intuitive, clever thinking.  The group of six then boarded the train and headed to Florence inside a turtle that has a Stand where they can be inside of the key in the turtle.  Two enemy Stand users, Proscuitto and Pesci boarded the train as well and Proscuitto began indiscriminately attacking all the passengers using his Stand, The Thankful Death, which ages people rapidly.  Pesci used his Stand, Beach Boy, which is a fishing rod that can capture or hurt anyone, to get Mista to come out.  Proscuitto then took care of Mista, but Mista was seen to still be alive.  Bruno Bucciarati then took care of both Proscuitto and Pesci on his own with help and insight from Mista?s Stand.  The group reconvened inside the key on the turtle, and continued on their way to Florence.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on JoJo, Babyhead.  Go freaks JoJo!​


----------



## Milleram

carackobama said:


> so what would everyone say their favourite anime of the season so far is? c:



I'm really enjoying Magia Record. Even though it's just a side story, I'm really happy to be watching something that's part of the PMMM franchise again. It kind of makes me feel like I should go back and play the mobile game more. XD


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E17*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 80, released just a bit ago!*??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



Shoto, Bakugo, Camie, and Inasa were able to take the kids attacks and create a wonderful ice slide with rings of fire and objects as the base by combining their quirks.  They showed the kids that quirks aren?t just for fighting, but can do some pretty other amazing things as well.  Then, Midoriya was going about his business when Aoyama suddenly started becoming more friendly with him.  He surprised Midoriya with cheese and then, while working on their ultimate moves, told Midoriya that his quirk is like his own, in that they can?t fully control it yet.  Midoriya thanked him and said his surprise was a huge success, and that?s how they became friends.  Next up, a school festival is going to happen while evil stealthily slithers in the dark.  Definitely looking forward to the next episodes!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Aneesh1729

So i started watching hunter?hunter(2011),It’s a pretty good anime though I don’t know how it’s ratings are almost on par with FMA brotherhood

- - - Post Merge - - -

So i started watching hunter?hunter(2011),It?s a pretty good anime though I don?t know how it?s ratings are almost on par with FMA brotherhood


----------



## debinoresu

i recently rewatched the classic chobits to see what kid me enjoyed about it. 



Spoiler



i think i definitely didnt absorb a lot of the subtext and i was surprised by how emotionally intense the show got at times. it also got me thinking about if a show with the premise of chobits was made nowadays by someone other than CLAMP, it would be ecchi, but compared to some modern stuff chobits' fanservice didnt put me off at all. i had forgotten all of the mystery surrounding chii, too. honestly it was a really good experience to rewatch it and it almost made me cry at times, with some questionable moments that im still Uhhhh... unsettled by .. (like a highschool girl ending up with a forty year old man as one of the romantic subplots, unnecessary fanservice) but the fanservice fades away around the halfway mark in replacement for some more in depth statements about love, what makes love matter, and our relationship with technology vs humans (but not in an anti-tech boomer way). it was really fun to watch.


 (no spoilers i just didnt want to have a wall of text)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Entering the curry arc of Food Wars season 1.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E19*

*New episode of Black Clover, episode 121, released earlier!*??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Black Clover



With things returning to normal in the Clover Kingdom, not everything was normal.  Julius, the current Wizard King, is now stuck in a younger body version of himself thanks to a magic item reviving him from the dead.  He said there?s three problems the Clover Kingdom faces now.  The first is the one just explained.  The second is that the Clover Kingdom could be attacked by the Diamond, Heart, or Spade kingdoms.  The third is that Asta may die (which made Asta freak out and Captain Yami say essentially tough luck, which was hilarious).  Asta and Secre were put on trial by the Magic Knight Council and Damnatio Kira was about to find Asta and Secre both guilty for dabbling in devil and forbidden magic respectively.  They brought out Marie, Gauche?s sister, and were about to condemn her, but Asta turned into black form and protected her.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## debinoresu

started watching haibane renmei. its killing me not to look up spoilers and figure out whats up with the haibane and the town and the walls and everything... i wanna know so bad. alas, not enough time in the day to binge it :x


----------



## rosabelle

Currently watching Adventures of Sinbad. I've watched Magi back in 2014 and Sinbad was my favorite in the series now regretting why I waited so long to watch AOS. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Hal

Finally caught up on my currently airing anime.

Haikyu!! was getting really depressing with the last couple episodes I watched before catching up. I'm happy to see Hinata bouncing back from it all. Just being the best "Ball Boy" he can be. 

My Slice of Life Academia is...well... just that. I really hope this Slice of Life doesn't last too long.


----------



## dedenne

Hal said:


> Finally caught up on my currently airing anime.
> 
> Haikyu!! was getting really depressing with the last couple episodes I watched before catching up. I'm happy to see Hinata bouncing back from it all. Just being the best "Ball Boy" he can be.
> 
> My Slice of Life Academia is...well... just that. I really hope this Slice of Life doesn't last too long.



hinata best ball boy thats a fact

ngl i kinda like it when it goes slice of life academia,, but then again i like slice of lifes (slice of lives? slice of live ?/ oh god)


----------



## sauceisis

Guys I’ve been super into black clover lately it’s so gooooood. Me and my fianc? just finished season 1 the other day! I can’t wait to finally be caught up


----------



## Hal

dedenne said:


> hinata best ball boy thats a fact
> 
> ngl i kinda like it when it goes slice of life academia,, but then again i like slice of lifes (slice of lives? slice of live ?/ oh god)



I like Slice of Life as well and I don't mind the exam stuff. 
It's more... we just came off a CRAZY arc and I don't know how hype I'll be for a festival. lmao

(oh..god what is the correct way to say that?! XD)


----------



## Midoriya

Hal said:


> Finally caught up on my currently airing anime.
> 
> Haikyu!! was getting really depressing with the last couple episodes I watched before catching up. I'm happy to see Hinata bouncing back from it all. Just being the best "Ball Boy" he can be.
> 
> My Slice of Life Academia is...well... just that. I really hope this Slice of Life doesn't last too long.



I don’t think it will last too long to be honest.  If going by the manga is anything to go by, the pro hero arc should be very interesting.  Also, with everything that happened in the first half of season four, I feel like the series does kind of need a breather...



Aceilikecookies said:


> Guys I’ve been super into black clover lately it’s so gooooood. Me and my fianc? just finished season 1 the other day! I can’t wait to finally be caught up



I’m so glad you are interested in Black Clover because by this point it’s such an underrated show when it’s just as good as other anime that are out there.  I’m not saying it’s absolutely spectacular or anything, but the buildup from the beginning to where it is now is simply amazing and it deserves more hype.


----------



## carackobama

not anime but has anyone read the new Death Note one shot? I’m interested to hear other people’s thoughts!


----------



## Ryumia

I've finished Ensemble Stars! like around two weeks ago and had a good time watching the anime. It's not an anime that I would watching over and over again, but I enjoyed the anime for what it is and I wish their songs had longer versions of them. 

The next anime that I watched after Ensemble Stars! was an anime called Ao-chan Can't Study!. I was a little bit hesitate when I came across this anime, but I decided to watch the anime and I ended up enjoying the anime after giving it a chance.

Decided to go with Golden Time next, but I currently have it on hold at the moment. That was due to wanting to watch Tanaka-kun is Always Listless for some reason. I actually had Tanaka-kun is Always Listless on-hold after watching the first episode. Just finished Tanaka-kun is Always Listless Specials today. Not sure what anime I want to go with next, but I hope I'll enjoy watching it like the ones that I had recently finished.


----------



## MissShema

If you want to cry I recommend Grave of the fireflies


----------



## Yuni

I just finished binging Nijiiro Days last night... just in time for Valentines' Day. I really loved the manga and the anime was super sweet too.

I'm not particularly fond of the romance genre and love triangles but this series is just so sweet and wholesome.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Oh no, he's hot.


----------



## carackobama

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Oh no, he's hot.



best boy <3


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E18*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 81, released just a bit ago!*????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



The students got together to decide what kind of show they would put on at the school festival.  Meanwhile, Midoriya and Togata talked to Eri in the hospital and introduced themselves to her.  They decided it would be fun if she came to the school festival, in order to make her smile.  At the same time, a criminal by the name of Gentle was making videos of criminal acts like robbing convenience stores.  But he wanted to do something more grand... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## dedenne

omgg the latest episode of hanako kun was so sad ;-;


----------



## carackobama

dedenne said:


> omgg the latest episode of hanako kun was so sad ;-;



his backstory broke my heart tbh </3


----------



## Aneesh1729

Aneesh1729 said:


> So i started watching hunter?hunter(2011),It?s a pretty good anime though I don?t know how it?s ratings are almost on par with FMA brotherhood
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So i started watching hunter?hunter(2011),It?s a pretty good anime though I don?t know how it?s ratings are almost on par with FMA brotherhood



By the way, who named this anime after the 0 vector



- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn’t know togashi was a fan of linear algebra


----------



## xara

i used to be a big anime fan back in middle school - i kinda wanna get back into it but i have no clue what to watch lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

faiiry said:


> i used to be a big anime fan back in middle school - i kinda wanna get back into it but i have no clue what to watch lol



There might be something free on youtube. What genre jumps out at you? I'm watching a food themed "Battle Shonen".


----------



## xara

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There might be something free on youtube. What genre jumps out at you? I'm watching a food themed "Battle Shonen".



i usually like anything that’s romance or horror related


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

faiiry said:


> i usually like anything that’s romance or horror related



Probably can't find one that's both.


----------



## xara

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Probably can't find one that's both.



yeah true; i’m good with either or but honestly anything that has a good storyline is good enough for me.


----------



## dedenne

faiiry said:


> i usually like anything that’s romance or horror related



for romance id say your lie in april or kaguya sama
for horror id the the promised neverland (tho imo its a thriller not a horror)


----------



## xara

dedenne said:


> for romance id say your lie in april or kaguya sama
> for horror id the the promised neverland (tho imo its a thriller not a horror)



thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## carackobama

so I think I’ve officially decided that my top 3 anime of this season are:

Somali and The Forest Spirit (that last episode OOF ;-
In/Spectre (super engaging and exciting with a badass disabled MC)
Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken! (just wholesome fun tbh)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

faiiry said:


> yeah true; i’m good with either or but honestly anything that has a good storyline is good enough for me.



Black Butler just came to mind for the wrong reasons.


----------



## xara

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Black Butler just came to mind for the wrong reasons.



lol maybe i’ll watch that then; i’ve been meaning to anyways lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

faiiry said:


> lol maybe i’ll watch that then; i’ve been meaning to anyways lol



Not sure I would recommend it yet. I put it off thinking it drifted a bit far into the macabre for my liking. Then it became unavailable.


----------



## xara

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Not sure I would recommend it yet. I put it off thinking it drifted a bit far into the macabre for my liking. Then it became unavailable.



ah, i see; well there’s no rush for me to watch it, if i ever do, since there’s a bunch more animes out there lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I really liked the first season of Black Butler so I would recommend it, but after season 1 it went downhill for me. I think the ending to season 1 was perfect and there was no need to continue on, especially since the story got really convoluted after that. But that's just my opinion.

I also highly recommend The Promised Neverland and Another.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I did pick up Uta no Prince Sama. It feels like a romantic comedy. It's an idol show about a group of guys. The main character is the lady who writes for them. I've just seen season 1. Princess Jellyfish might have some romance. Only seen 2 eps online, and a couple clips.


----------



## carackobama

^ Princess Jellyfish is very lightly romantic and way more about friendship but is still worth watching for sure!

Some romances/shows with romance elements I loved:

- Toradora
- Your Lie In April
- Fruit?s Basket (remake especially)
- My Love Story!! (my favourite romance shojo <3)
- Nana (a bit darker in tone and not fully romance but it?s one of my favourites and relationships is one of the biggest themes)
- Kaguya-sama: Love Is War
- Rascal Does Not Dream Of Bunny Girl Senpai
- Paradise Kiss


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

carackobama said:


> ^ Princess Jellyfish is very lightly romantic and way more about friendship but is still worth watching for sure!
> 
> Some romances/shows with romance elements I loved:
> 
> - Toradora
> - Your Lie In April
> - Fruit’s Basket (remake especially)
> - My Love Story!! (my favourite romance shojo <3)
> - Nana (a bit darker in tone and not fully romance but it’s one of my favourites and relationships is one of the biggest themes)
> - Kaguya-sama: Love Is War
> - Rascal Does Not Dream Of Bunny Girl Senpai
> - Paradise Kiss



You did mention shojo, so my mind went to Ouran Host Club.


----------



## Zura

Are we recommending romances?

*Toradora*
Your lie in April 
*Steins Gate
Plastic Memories
Bunny girl Senpai
Love is war 
Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions*
Darling in the Franxx 
Death Parade 
Gamers! 
*Gosick
Ancient Magus Bride*
Hyouka
*Engaged to the unidentified*
Shield Hero
*SukaSuka*
Twin Excorcist
Haruhi Suzumiya
Sword art Online 
Tokyo Goul 

Can you tell I like romance?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This is the soundtrack of a cooking show.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I finished reading the new Deathnote 2020 one shot, which is still available for free on VIZ's official website. I wasn't aware about its existence until I heard from someone that Deathnote was being continued. I was pretty bummed to see it was only a oneshot, though. Then again, I can't really imagine a proper continuation for the series.

Avoiding as much spoilers as possible, I haven't been much of a fan of Deathnote's oneshot mangas, so I don't personally consider them cannon. (I don't know if officially they are or aren't.) I don't like how each new main character introduced is always living in Light's shadow. No matter how interesting they may be (or not) they'll always seem to be second best, which os rather boring. In the first oneshot, N teased the MC for not being as smart as Kira and unworthy of the title, thus leading them to kill themselves/aka pointless. In the 2020 oneshot manga, the MC is fairly smart, but the ending was so cheap and forced that  it also left me feeling as though the mini continuation was unneeded/pointless, not to mention the how silly it was for the world leaders to bid ridiculous amounts of cash on the Deathnote.

I'm starting to wonder if Deathnote is better left as is or if a sequel can really be made out of it or maybe a prequel would be better.


----------



## dedenne

Zura said:


> Are we recommending romances?
> 
> *Toradora*
> Your lie in April
> *Steins Gate
> Plastic Memories
> Bunny girl Senpai
> Love is war
> Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions*
> Darling in the Franxx
> Death Parade
> Gamers!
> *Gosick
> Ancient Magus Bride*
> Hyouka
> *Engaged to the unidentified*
> Shield Hero
> *SukaSuka*
> Twin Excorcist
> Haruhi Suzumiya
> Sword art Online
> Tokyo Goul
> 
> Can you tell I like romance?



to be honest i dont consider steins gate a romance. its more focused on the sci fi/thriller aspect


----------



## Zura

dedenne said:


> to be honest i dont consider steins gate a romance. its more focused on the sci fi/thriller aspect


A lot of those aren't completely romance but have lots of romance in them. Steins Gate has a very prevalent romance theme on side of sci-fi. It's especially noticable during S;G0

Not mentioning how the VNs go even further into the romance. They even made a specific game for it called Darlings embrace (still need to play this :/)


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E20*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 122, released earlier!*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta was about to be condemned by Damnatio Kira, but the Black Bulls arrived just in time.  The Black Bulls recruited Secre into their ranks and were about to fight Kira, but Captain Nozel and Captain Fuegoleon showed up with an order from the Wizard King that the Black Bulls and Asta go find out more about the devils to prove their innocence and get rid of the forbidden magic that Secre has.  Now, as the Clover Kingdom is being rebuilt, the group will have to travel west to find out about the devils.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Also watched episodes 17 through 22 of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind.



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind



Giorno and the group passed Florence and made their way to Venice.  They defeated Melone and his Stand, Babyhead, and then went on to defeat Ghiaccio and his Stand, White Ice, as well.  After arriving in Venice, they went to the location marked by the boss.  It turns out that the boss was going to kill Trish, however, so Bruno Bucciarati turned on him and his Emperor Crimson ability which can stop time.  This made Bruno and the others traitors.  Everyone followed the boat to leave Venice except for Fugo, who regarded them as goners.  Now, while figuring out what their next move is, they are being attacked by the Stands Crush and Talking Mouth.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on JoJo, Crush and Talking Mouth.  Go freaks JoJo!​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Zura said:


> Are we recommending romances?
> 
> *Toradora*
> Your lie in April
> *Steins Gate
> Plastic Memories
> Bunny girl Senpai
> Love is war
> Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions*
> Darling in the Franxx
> Death Parade
> Gamers!
> *Gosick
> Ancient Magus Bride*
> Hyouka
> *Engaged to the unidentified*
> Shield Hero
> *SukaSuka*
> Twin Excorcist
> Haruhi Suzumiya
> Sword art Online
> Tokyo Goul
> 
> Can you tell I like romance?



Person also likes horror. Not sure what kind.


----------



## Zura

I dont watch a whole lot of horror but Shiki and Another were pretty good


----------



## Balverine

the original Hellsing is really good as far as horror goes 0v0

getting close to the timeskip in One Piece ;n;
(i don't care for it after the timeskip so i'll probably stop there lol)

also re-watching fullmetal alchemist for the 1000000000th time LOL


----------



## dedenne

ive almost finished fmab and i dont want it to end i love it 
: (


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

It's weird seeing Lupin hold a smartphone.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished the first season of Higurashi When They Cry the other day. I really loved it. It was exactly what I was expecting based on a short clip I had seen that peaked my interest in the show.

I attempted to start season 2 today, but VRV has been down all evening so I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Milleram

Zura said:


> I dont watch a whole lot of horror but Shiki and Another were pretty good



Oh my goodness! I'm so happy to see someone else enjoyed Shiki!! It's my fave anime of all time. <3 I really enjoyed Another as well. I think I remember reading somewhere that the woman who wrote Shiki and the man who wrote Another are married in real life, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> I finished the first season of Higurashi When They Cry the other day. I really loved it. It was exactly what I was expecting based on a short clip I had seen that peaked my interest in the show.
> 
> I attempted to start season 2 today, but VRV has been down all evening so I guess I'll have to wait.



Higurashi was great. I couldn't help but binge watch a lot of it. Some of the OVAs were a little ecchi for my taste, but I loved the rest of it.


----------



## dedenne

so i finished fmab and im SO SAD it was SO GOOD and i really wanna watch moree ;( itd be interesting to get some spin offs set after the main event
to those who watched the 2003 fma, is it worth watching? i kinda wanna watch it tbh


----------



## Zura

amye.miller said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm so happy to see someone else enjoyed Shiki!! It's my fave anime of all time. <3 I really enjoyed Another as well. I think I remember reading somewhere that the woman who wrote Shiki and the man who wrote Another are married in real life, lol.


Omg, It's true  wow that's crazy! Oh, and yes, my brother and I absolutely loved Shiki and we rewatch it every now and then.

Anyone else watch World End? It's one of my favorites and I don't think many people have watched it.


----------



## Darby

Yes, I watched World End... I had to check to be sure though, I think I remember it being kind of sad? If you mean What are you doing at the end of the world? Will you save us but I think I liked it because if I can’t remember it but vaguely, I probably binged it and I tend to not rewatch the sad ones if that makes sense. I watch a lot of anime... I’m actually rewatching GinTama because I loved it so much. Kono Suba was better the third time I saw it to tell you the truth.


----------



## Zura

Darby said:


> Yes, I watched World End... I had to check to be sure though, I think I remember it being kind of sad? If you mean What are you doing at the end of the world? Will you save us but I think I liked it because if I can’t remember it but vaguely, I probably binged it and I tend to not rewatch the sad ones if that makes sense. I watch a lot of anime... I’m actually rewatching GinTama because I loved it so much. Kono Suba was better the third time I saw it to tell you the truth.



Honestly, I am the same but I can after a while and after watching some other shows. And yes, that's what I meant by World end, commonly called SukaSuka. I loved it so much that I ended up buying and reading the LNs. TBH the entire anime was like one big Ad to get people to read the LNs but heck, both were great!


----------



## carackobama

so I finally watched The Promised Neverland and HOLY CRAP for sure the best 2019 anime I?ve seen


----------



## dedenne

carackobama said:


> so I finally watched The Promised Neverland and HOLY CRAP for sure the best 2019 anime I’ve seen



YESSS im so hyped for s2 !!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes 23 through 28 of JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind.



Spoiler: JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind



Narancia had to fight Tiziano and Squalo, and their Stands Talking Mouth and Crush.  He ended up being able to defeat them with a little help from Giorno, and grew as a fighter.  The group then headed to Sardinia from Venice, the location of Emperor Crimson’s true identity.  While on the plane they had to fight a Stand called Notorious Chase, which attacks anything that moves.  Trish used her Stand, Spicy Lady, which has the power to make things more elastic, in order to defeat the Stand.  The group then landed in Sardinia.  We got some backstory on a man named Doppio, who is being used by the true Emperor Crimson in order to eliminate Abbacchio and prevent him from using his Stand to figure out Emperor Crimson’s true identity.  On the way to the group, Doppio encountered Risotto, the last of the Hitman team and his Stand, Metallic.  Doppio almost lost, but got Narancia’s Lil Bomber, which was scouting the area, to help him finish off Risotto.  Doppio then passed by Abbacchio along with some other kids and killed him.  The group was too late to help Abbacchio out and he didn’t have a chance to defend himself.  RIP Abbacchio.  With the last of his Stand power, Moody Jazz, however, he was able to help the group learn of Emperor Crimson’s user’s true face.  Now the only members that remain are Bruno, Giorno, Mista, Narancia, and Trish.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on JoJo, Get to the Roman Colosseum!  Go freaks JoJo!​


----------



## Fey

Has anyone else been watching *Chihayafuru*?
It?s finally back with a third season after several years, and I can only recommend it.
I?d put it somewhere in between the slice of life, sports, and romance genres, but it?s a bit tricky to define.

The story centers around Highschool age characters playing competitive Karuta: a card game that uses traditional Japanese poetry but plays like a sport because it relies on extreme speed and dexterity. It?s a good balance of serious and funny, with well-developed characters and great pacing.


----------



## carackobama

^ I’ve been considering watching it! I love josei anime and I’ve heard it’s one of the best so maybe I’ll get round to it one day~


----------



## Lime_

carackobama said:


> so I finally watched The Promised Neverland and HOLY CRAP for sure the best 2019 anime I’ve seen



Yesssss is greaat. I read the manga a few months ago and I really liked it too, tho I'm not updated so idk if it gets worse or not, but I recommend giving it a try since you finished the anime!!


----------



## dedenne

i just watched angel beats hells kitchen and another epilogue and it reminded me just how much i love angel beats. im too scared to rewatch it tho bc the ending killed me inside
im currently reading the heavens door manga and it better get animated soon or im starting a crusade
also key pls translate the vn ok bye


----------



## SheepMareep

LadyDestani said:


> I finished the first season of Higurashi When They Cry the other day. I really loved it. It was exactly what I was expecting based on a short clip I had seen that peaked my interest in the show.
> 
> I attempted to start season 2 today, but VRV has been down all evening so I guess I'll have to wait.



Higurashi was one of my favorites years back. Umineko no naku koro ni is by the same people and also pretty good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



carackobama said:


> so I finally watched The Promised Neverland and HOLY CRAP for sure the best 2019 anime I’ve seen



YESSSS the promised Neverland is one of the BEST anime I have ever watched. The story, art, and cinematography are all perfectly executed. I am SO excited to see what happens with Emma and her group as well as Phil and the mom back in the orphanage. Been trying to avoid the manga since I enjoyed watching it with my boyfriend and seeing all of the surprise twists together


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E19*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 82, released earlier!*????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



Jiro, Bakugo, and the others continued to prepare for the school festival by deciding that they would do a club rock dance concert.  They assigned everyone to roles including those playing the instruments, a dance team, and a special effects team.  Meanwhile, Gentle the criminal plotted his next move to gain views on his videos by planning to infiltrate U.A. Academy.  Midoriya talked with All Might for the first time in awhile and explained that in the fight with Overhaul, he could only draw out 20% of One For All, and if it wasn?t for Eri, he would have been unable to move and defeated.  All Might mentored him outside and Midoriya started focusing on drawing more power out from his fingertips and releasing it in an instant for greater effect using One For All.  Just what is going to end up happening with the school festival about to start and Gentle criminal?s dastardly plots?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!



Also watched episodes 29 through 32 of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind.



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind



While figuring out what to do next, Bruno and the others got a call from a mysterious man claiming to know of a way to defeat Emperor Crimson.  The group rushed by boat to Rome where he awaited.  When they got to the fishing village near Rome, they were attacked by Cioccolata and Secco and their Stands Green Tea and Sanctuary.  Green Tea turns any living creature that goes downwards to mold and disintegrates it, and Sanctuary allows Secco to turn solids to liquids and the ability to move underground with good physical strength and hearing.  Bruno took care of Secco while Giorno and Mista were able to defeat Cioccolata.  Bruno was near the colosseum where the mysterious man is revealed to be none other than an older Polnareff from JJBA part 3.  Doppio is also there, however... definitely looking forward to binging the last episodes!



Up next on JoJo, His Name is Diavolo.  Go freaks JoJo!​


----------



## LadyDestani

Just ordered tickets for the My Hero Academia movie that will be in theaters this coming Friday!


----------



## Zura

Omg just watched episode 7 of Somali and the forest spirit and it was amazing. The visuals in this anime are to die for 


Spoiler: Just look at this beautiful scenery


----------



## The Hidden Owl

just finished The Promised Neverland  what a SHOW, any thoughts on whether or not it will continue/if a S2 would be any good?

and caught up with BNHA


----------



## LadyDestani

The Hidden Owl said:


> just finished The Promised Neverland  what a SHOW, any thoughts on whether or not it will continue/if a S2 would be any good?
> 
> and caught up with BNHA



I loved The Promised Neverland. A season 2 has already been confirmed for October 2020. I'm not quite sure if it will be as good as season 1, but I'm hoping it will be. I'll definitely watch it to see where the story goes.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

LadyDestani said:


> I loved The Promised Neverland. A season 2 has already been confirmed for October 2020. I'm not quite sure if it will be as good as season 1, but I'm hoping it will be. I'll definitely watch it to see where the story goes.



oh cool! I was curious because I looked into the manga and it seems like it has such a different vibe from the anime/first arcs. It'll have to shift genres quite a bit to fit the feel which will be interesting, but not necessarily in its favor. We'll see though, I liked it a lot and want to see more!


----------



## Fey

Zura said:


> Omg just watched episode 7 of Somali and the forest spirit and it was amazing. The visuals in this anime are to die for
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just look at this beautiful scenery



I’ve really been enjoying that one as well. The art has a slight Studio Ghibli feel to me.


----------



## dedenne

The Hidden Owl said:


> just finished The Promised Neverland  what a SHOW, any thoughts on whether or not it will continue/if a S2 would be any good?
> 
> and caught up with BNHA



my friend has caught up with the manga and by how shes been describing it it sounds like its going to be a rollercoaster. i cant wait


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes 33 through 39 of JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind, thereby finishing part 5 and catching up with the anime form of JoJo.



Spoiler: JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures Golden Wind



Doppio appeared with Bruno at the colosseum.  From there, things started to go south as Doppio changed into Diavolo and killed Polnareff, who was waiting for Bruno and the others to tell them that the key to defeating Diavolo and his Emperor Crimson ability is the arrow.  Polnareff survived, however, because before he died he unleashed the arrow?s power on himself and Chariot Requiem was born, which swapped everyone?s minds with each other.  Giorno and Narancia were swapped and Mista and Trish were swapped.  Doppio was swapped with Bruno and essentially died.  While trying to find Diavolo, Narancia was taken out and died, so Giorno was able to return to his body first.  The group followed Chariot Requiem to try and get the arrow back, as did Diavolo.  They engaged in battle, but the one who ended up with the arrow in the end was Giorno, thanks to Bruno Bucciarati, who passed away and left the rest to Giorno, Mista, and Trish.  Diavolo tried to get the arrow back, but Giorno used it on himself and his Stand evolved to Golden Wind Requiem.  He used this power to defeat Diavolo and his Stand Emperor Crimson once and for all.  At the end, we got an interesting flashback to when everyone was still alive.  Mista encountered Scolippi and his Stand, Prophecy Stones, which reveal someone?s fate and kills them when they touch them.  Bruno was going to touch the stone and die before Mista destroyed it, which means the normal timeline continued.  With Diavolo, the boss of Passione, finally taken care of, Giorno, Trish, and Mista could live their lives peacefully.  Giorno became the new boss with Mista as his personal bodyguard, and everyone lived happily ever after.



Overall, JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures as a series is action packed, but also has interesting history, stories, and culture written into it.  While the series focuses on action for the most part and the use of ?Hamon? energy and Stands, it also has humor, good storytelling, and just a unique concept that can be adapted to fit many different settings, as is evident of how many parts there are and that it?s still ongoing.  There aren?t really a lot of flaws with the series other than that the influx of information from episodes can be a bit much at times and that some parts aren?t as good as others.  However, the pacing is close to perfect and I?m immensely glad I watched the series at NoUsernameHere?s recommendation.  JoJo?s Bizarre Adventures gets a perfect 10/10 on the anime scale.​
I?m only watching the weekly releases of My Hero Academia and Black Clover now, so next I?ll probably start watching Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!  Once I catch up on that one there?s a whole list of other anime I need to watch including Demon Slayer, The Rising Of The Shield Hero, Trigun, and Samurai Champloo.  Anyway, that?s all for now.  Until next time!


----------



## carackobama

the latest MHA episode was so much fun! I really love Gentle and La Brava so far, and the school festival arc is shaping up to be such a nice change of pace


----------



## Fey

LadyDestani said:


> Just ordered tickets for the My Hero Academia movie that will be in theaters this coming Friday!



Whaaat, I hadn't even heard of that. Might have to change my weekend plans and get a group together for it!


----------



## LadyDestani

Fey said:


> Whaaat, I hadn't even heard of that. Might have to change my weekend plans and get a group together for it!



Yep, it's called My Hero Academia: Heroes Rising and it's a limited time showing.  Only once per day for less than a week in my local theater.


----------



## Fey

^
Hm I see, that's what my local theater did with the Violet Evergarden movie last week—unfortunately I had to miss that one *sighs*


----------



## carackobama

I wish I had someone to see the MHA movie with but none of my friends who watch live nearby ;-; hopefully it?ll still in theaters for a while here


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This was in my recommended:


----------



## Corrie

I just started watching My Roommate is a Cat and it's so funny! The english dub is really good and has made me laugh by the main guy's and the cat's vocal performance. I'm only two eps in and I'm loving it! I hope it stays this way!


----------



## Fey

^ 
One of my favorites from last year—definitely think it keeps up its quality throughout the season!

Have you seen “How to raise a mummy”? If you haven’t, it’s similarly cute and I’d really recommend it :3


----------



## Corrie

Fey said:


> ^
> One of my favorites from last year—definitely think it keeps up its quality throughout the season!
> 
> Have you seen “How to raise a mummy”? If you haven’t, it’s similarly cute and I’d really recommend it :3



Ahhh thank you!! I added that to my list! It looks super cute!! 

I totally didn't just cry in ep 3. I didn't see that coming bahaha.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'd like to watch something from the 90's I haven't seen. All i can think of are low effort hack jobs, edited for kids, like Mon Colle Knights, Flint the Time Detective, and Medabots. Not sure what Fighting Foodons was.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pretty sure this was before 4kids One Piece.


----------



## carackobama

so I’m finally going to start two of the biggest classics I somehow haven’t watched yet - should I watch Cowboy Bebop or Death Note first?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

carackobama said:


> so I’m finally going to start two of the biggest classics I somehow haven’t watched yet - should I watch Cowboy Bebop or Death Note first?



Outlaw Star.

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Midoriya

carackobama said:


> so I’m finally going to start two of the biggest classics I somehow haven’t watched yet - should I watch Cowboy Bebop or Death Note first?



Definitely watch Cowboy Bebop first!  It’s sooooo good.


----------



## zato

anybody like kuroko no basket? i'm re-watching it for the 10th time because i can't seem to find anything that grabs me as all the ones i got into have ended now and knb is just amazing. any one have any recommends? i love ones that have killer music,or are about music, lots of comedy/friendship, feel good stuff, and just all kinds of happy feels or just random fun. i highly enjoy things that make me laugh until i can't breath like ghost stories did well...it still dose but ya know or happy cry.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E21*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 123, released earlier!*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Black Clover



It was basically just a recap episode showing everything that has happened in the last 500 years from Nero?s/Secre?s perspective.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## dedenne

zato said:


> anybody like kuroko no basket? i'm re-watching it for the 10th time because i can't seem to find anything that grabs me as all the ones i got into have ended now and knb is just amazing. any one have any recommends? i love ones that have killer music,or are about music, lots of comedy/friendship, feel good stuff, and just all kinds of happy feels or just random fun. i highly enjoy things that make me laugh until i can't breath like ghost stories did well...it still dose but ya know or happy cry.



watch haikyu p l e a se


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

zato said:


> anybody like kuroko no basket? i'm re-watching it for the 10th time because i can't seem to find anything that grabs me as all the ones i got into have ended now and knb is just amazing. any one have any recommends? i love ones that have killer music,or are about music, lots of comedy/friendship, feel good stuff, and just all kinds of happy feels or just random fun. i highly enjoy things that make me laugh until i can't breath like ghost stories did well...it still dose but ya know or happy cry.



I like the music in Food Wars. I keep bring that title up along with Uta no Prince Sama, a male idol show.


----------



## zato

dedenne said:


> watch haikyu p l e a se



oh i will. i normally see alot of haikyu fans hate on knb but i'm more than happy to watch it because it's two very different sports.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I like the music in Food Wars. I keep bring that title up along with Uta no Prince Sama, a male idol show.



i finished uta no prince sama (don't judge me...guys can watch it too.) i've heard people hype food wars but idk....is the plot/story good?


----------



## Fey

This is exactly how I felt when I was talking about Chihayafuru the other day:






(God I love ProZD xD)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

zato said:


> oh i will. i normally see alot of haikyu fans hate on knb but i'm more than happy to watch it because it's two very different sports.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i finished uta no prince sama (don't judge me...guys can watch it too.) i've heard people hype food wars but idk....is the plot/story good?



It's a food themed battle shonen, but it's paced well. I'm watching a professional chef critique it for accuracy and such, he likes it, as well as a writer in his comment section.


----------



## zato

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It's a food themed battle shonen, but it's paced well. I'm watching a professional chef critique it for accuracy and such, he likes it, as well as a writer in his comment section.



dang count me in then =). i was just iffy at first because i've been tricked before.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

zato said:


> dang count me in then =). i was just iffy at first because i've been tricked before.



You might want to be aware of this stuff happening.





I love how it's overly dramatic like Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes one through three of Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!


Spoiler: Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!



Midori Asakusa is a high school student who insists that concept is everything in anime.  Together, with the help of Sayaka Kanamori and Tsubame Mizusaki, she works towards creating the greatest anime!  The three of them apply at the school to form a film club, because they cannot form an anime club since it already exists.  They earn approval for the club for now and are even assigned an advisor.  They then get their hands on a place designated to be their club room, where the magic happens.  After decking it out some, Asakusa, Mizusaki, and Kanamori work on creating a short three-to-five minute piece to show at an event to earn funding for the club.  And so, with Asakusa?s wonderful imagination and concept designs, Mizusaki?s good drawing skills, and Kanamori?s knowhow of the business and seriousness, they set forth towards their dream.  Overall I really like the basis for the series as I think it inspires creativity in its viewers.  I know it does for me because it?s making me want to work on my book series again.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


Up next on Eizouken, Hold That Machete Tight!  Easy breezy!​


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Just watched the BNHA movie. Pretty good, didn't really do much for the series but it was some nice filler.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes four through seven of Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!



Spoiler: Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!



Asakusa, Kanamori, and Mizusaki finished their short piece finally and shared it at the budget review committee event.  Even though they didn?t have time to make it exactly how they wanted, the audience was astounded and they received approval for a budget for their club.  They then got assigned by the robot club to make a robot anime film for them, which they spent a good deal of time working on.  They even consulted the sound and art clubs to help with producing the film.  Up next, they?ll be sharing the finished piece as a promotion for the robot club at the Shibahama Festival.  Definitely looking forward to watching the next episodes!



Up next on Eizouken, The Grand Shibahama Festival!  Easy breezy!​


----------



## Fey

Wow, Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken! sounds completely different than the type of show I thought it was! I might actually start watching it after reading your description


----------



## The Orange

I'm thinking of rewatching Clannad and Clannad: After Story.

Better get tissues ready! Q.Q


----------



## carackobama

I’m so glad to see love for Eizouken on this thread! it’s definitely one of my favourite shows this season, I love all three of the main girls so much <3<3


----------



## LadyDestani

Watched the My Hero Academia movie tonight.  It was pretty good, but it would have been nice if we didn't have 3 girls talking directly behind us the _entire_ time.  Why can't people go to a movie to watch it anymore?


----------



## carackobama

^ I’m sorry about that  I hope you get to see it again soon in a less disruptive environment!


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E20*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 83, released just a bit ago!*??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



Midoriya and Togata showed Eri around the U.A. Academy campus while everyone was hard at work putting together the school festival.  Midoriya also trained more with All Might and concentrated on drawing out more power from just his fingertips.  Meanwhile, Gentle criminal and La Brava are about to make their move to infiltrate the school.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Up next on My Hero Academia, Deku vs. Gentle Criminal!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Also watched episode eight of Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!


Spoiler: Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!



Asakusa, Mizusaki, and Kanamori finished the robot club?s animation piece and showed it off at the Grand Shibahama Festival.  The piece was even better than their first one and the crowd erupted in cheers when it finished.  Mizusaki also finally got her parents to accept that animation is what she wants to do with her life.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Also watched episode one of Demon Slayer, but I?ll post a review on that one once I watch more episodes of it.  ​


----------



## carackobama

I loved everything about MHA this week! this arc is so wholesome


----------



## Zura

Been trying to catch up in JOJO. I'm finally at part 5 and it's looking promising


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E22/Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken! S1E9*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 124, released earlier this week!*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Black Clover



It was basically just another recap episode of the past 500 years from Secre/Nero?s perspective.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
*An all new episode of Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!  Episode 9 released earlier this week!*?????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!



We saw Asakusa, Mizusaki, and Kanamori travel to Shibahama City and tour the shopping district, looking for ideas on a next anime to make.  They were hired by a ramen noodle cafe worker to make the anime Comet A.  Meanwhile, we also got a look at the backstory of Kanamori and her intelligence with things related to business.  Overall, I really liked this episode because I can relate to Kanamori a lot with my business background.  While having a good product is important, if you don't advertise and promote it it won't go anywhere for you.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Darby

I started watching Toilet-bound Hanako-kun on Hulu today, I just finished episode four... It’s oddly appealing so far, I like it.


----------



## Zura

Recently finished my journey through the series JOJO and I absolutely loved part 5. Can't wait for part 6!


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E21*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 84, just released!*———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



Everyone continued preparing for the school festival, as Ashido was fired up and instructed the dance team to dance better.  Meanwhile, during the morning of the next day, Gentle Criminal and La Brava made their move.  Midoriya was out taking care of an errand when he ran into the two, and catching on to who they really are, engaged them in battle.  Gentle Criminal’s Elasticity quirk proved to be difficult, but Midoriya was successfully able to slow him down from escaping significantly by using the technique where he ups One For All from 8% to 20% and lets it blast out from his finger like an air cannon (with the help of a support item made by Hatsume).  With Gentle Criminal on the ropes, it’s time for La Brava to use her quirk... definitely looking forward to the next episodes!


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched the movie My Hero Academia: Two Heroes for the first time.


Spoiler: My Hero Academia: Two Heroes



There’s a lot that happened, but basically I’ll keep it short and say I loved the introduction of I Island, David Shield, and Melissa Shield.  The ending with All Might and Midoriya using a Double Detroit Smash was perfect.  Really enjoyed this first movie and looking forward to watching My Hero Academia: Heroes Rising sometime in the future.


Next time on My Hero Academia, School Festival Start!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!​


----------



## Mairmalade

Darby said:


> I started watching Toilet-bound Hanako-kun on Hulu today, I just finished episode four... It’s oddly appealing so far, I like it.




Same! Ended up being one of my favourites of the season. Made me interested in checking out the manga too and was not disappointed.


----------



## Corrie

My roommate is a cat has made me emotional with basically every episode but I love it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Trying to catch up on My Hero Academia season 4 finally, just watched the Lemillion episode. I read everything that happened awhile back, but I love seeing everything animated, man.


----------



## Midoriya

*Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!  S1E10*

*An all new episode of Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!  Episode 10 released earlier this week!*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler: Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!



Asakusa, Mizusaki, and Kanamori had to deal with the school and the fact that the teachers didn?t want them making external profits off of their anime films.  The group then continued to work on Comet A, venturing away from the school to get inspirations for storyboards and to record sounds as well.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Miharu

I have watched Castevania for the first time thanks to my friend who recommended it to me, and I fell in love with the anime. It's an amazing anime and the  story/plot was really good!!! They now have season 3 ongoing on Netflix!! I honestly would have never watched it if my friend didn't recommend it to me because the asset they used to showcase their anime on netflix wasn't pleasing to look at and I thought it was more of like a bad quality anime until I saw the first episode and saw how amazing the art was hahaha. I'm so glad I watched it <3


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E23*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 125, released earlier!*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????-


Spoiler: Black Clover



With the Clover Kingdom being rebuilt, the Black Bulls headed back to base... except it needed to be rebuilt.  While Henry was working on compiling their requests into a new base, the Black Bulls had to hunt for Captain Yami?s magical beasts since they ran into the forest when the base was destroyed.  It looked like the Black Bulls were being taken out one by one, but really the magical beasts were just licking them to death.  The new base was built, but Captain Yami said it was too much so they went back to their old base design.  Now they?ll all continue their research on the devils.  Such a heartwarming episode!  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Darby

Konosuba legends of crimson film coming to Crunchyroll March 25th


----------



## Zura

Darby said:


> Konosuba legends of crimson film coming to Crunchyroll March 25th



Woah that's great! I'm hyped to finally see it!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This was in the current vid shuffle.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This was in the current vid shuffle.



That brings back memories. It's been forever since I watched Robot Carnival.

Tonight I finished watching Delinquent (Yankee) Hamsters. It was a cute show that didn't take take itself too seriously. The short episodes were easy to fit in when I had a little free time. It was a fun watch.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E22*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 85, released yesterday!*——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



The school festival was set to start, but Midoriya was still fighting Gentle Criminal.  Midoriya cornered Gentle Criminal and La Brava, but La Brava’s quirk Love powered up Gentle Criminal and made him a good opponent for Midoriya.  Midoriya defeated him though with a Shoot Style St. Louis smash and Gentle Criminal admitted defeat and turned himself in.  Now the school festival is about to start as Midoriya will have to rush over there.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Next time on My Hero Academia, Let It Flow!  School Festival!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!​


----------



## peachblush

I recently finished 'Given' and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Zura

A funny video for all you JoJo fans


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E24*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 126, released yesterday!*—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Black Clover



Charlotte Roselei, the captain of the Blue Rose magic knights, was recovering from what happened and resting up.  Captain Yami, Asta, and Secre/Nero came to visit her to see how she’s doing and ask about curses while researching the devils.  Before Captain Yami could ask her though, Charlotte ran screaming out of the place where she was staying because she is hopelessly in love with Captain Yami and can’t tell him how she feels.  She held a meeting of her magic knights squad and told them she likes Captain Yami, and they tried to support her.  Captain Yami and Captain Charlotte then had dinner together and Captain Yami asked about her rose curse.  Charlotte explained that a mage cast it on her family and it had powers from another world.  She also mentioned that someone in the Black Bulls has already been affected by curses more than her, namely Gordon.  In the end Charlotte wasn’t able to tell Yami how she truly feels about him, but was able to help him out with that information.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Got a good deal on the out of print DNAngel. I may not be in the target audience.


----------



## Darby

Beastars out on Netflix, I’ve only watched the first two episodes but I like it so far.


----------



## bittermeat

Darby said:


> Beastars out on Netflix, I’ve only watched the first two episodes but I like it so far.



I was just about to say this! It's definitely a different take on Slice of Life. I'm definitely not a furry, but furries will enjoy this anime


----------



## LadyDestani

Darby said:


> Beastars out on Netflix, I’ve only watched the first two episodes but I like it so far.



I'm so excited to start watching this! Just trying to finish up some of my currently airing anime because I'm feeling overwhelmed as it is, but I can't wait. Glad to hear you like it so far.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E23*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 86, released earlier!*——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



Gentle Criminal was found by Hound Dog and Ectoplasm C, wanting to turn himself in.  Midoriya learned that because Gentle Criminal was a high school dropout from the hero course, he had the same thoughts and feelings as Midoriya, but just took the wrong path.  Midoriya then arrived for the school festival and Jiro and the others put on a band and dance concert that knocked the socks off of everyone who was watching, even the critical people.  We got a flashback of Jiro saying to her parents that she wanted to be a hero, but to also use the music skills she was taught, and she got to do both.  All of it made me cry a bit as it was really beautiful.  And Eri even smiled while seeing Midoriya dance on stage.


Next time on My Hero Academia, Japanese Hero Billboard Chart!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!​


----------



## Midoriya

*Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!  S1E11 & S1E12*

Watched episodes 11 and 12 of Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!



Spoiler: Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken



The group was working on Comet A, but were told to have some play time by their club advisor, and with 45 days left they went around exploring and found new ideas for the anime.  They were just about done with the anime and it looked good, but the music was the wrong music!  In the final episode of season one they changed the finale and a lot of things to fit the only music track they have, and it turned out being a resounding success!  Comet A is an animation about humans and kappas, who are at war with each other, but realize they’re more alike than they realize.  They finally come to the understanding of “coexistence” thanks to two people from different sides.  Kanamori and Mizusaki watch the finished film with Asakusa back at the film club base, but Asakusa fell asleep.  Kanamori and Mizusaki, as well as everyone else who they sold DVDs to think it’s spectacular, and Asakusa wakes up the next day being able to look outside and be proud of the animation she created: the greatest world!



Overall, Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken is simple and gets straight to the point: it’s an anime about creating anime!  Three high school girls have different skillsets and it has been their dream to create animation from a young age.  Now they finally have the chance to do so, and even though there’s obstacles and long nights in the way, they find ways around them and are able to have successes with their animation, with help from other clubs of course.  The pacing is good, the three main characters are fun (as are the side characters), and each episode leaves you wanting to watch it again just to make sure you don’t miss anything.  Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken gets a solid 10/10 on the anime scale.  That’s all for now.  Until next time!​


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the Konasuba movie today on VRV.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up Somali and the Forest Spirit today.  I loved it so much!  Such a beautiful story and beautiful animation to go along with it.

Then, I started watching Beastars and I'm hooked from the very first episode.  Can't wait to watch more!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I like that my Dororo bootleg has an anti piracy warning.


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Just wanna say that Kaguya-sama season 2 will be airing soon, and if you haven't watched season 1 and/or don't know if you should check it out, the answer is no. It's not enjoyable ignore the fuss and just pass on it. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



I was lying! I love this anime so much that I even went ahead and read the entire manga up till it's most recent chapters! I also recommend every one to watch Season 1 if they haven't already and get ready for Seaon 2 whoo whoo!!!


----------



## Franny

i'm gonna miss eizouken ;_; such a great anime.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E25*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 127, released earlier this week!*——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta, Gauche, Grey, and Gordon went out to visit Gordon’s family to learn more about the devils and curse magic.  They were able to figure out that a giant curse coming from the heart kingdom might have more information on the devils and curses.  Meanwhile, Noelle found out that her mother didn’t die from her being born, but from a curse set by Megicula, a strong devil.  Noelle learned this from Dorothy Unsworth, Captain of the Coral Peacocks, in her spell, Glamour World, because you can’t talk about the devils and curses they set in the normal world without getting cursed yourself.  Now Asta and the others are about to set out towards the heart kingdom for more clues.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Zura

Franny said:


> i'm gonna miss eizouken ;_; such a great anime.



It really was and I'm gonna miss it just the same


----------



## LadyDestani

I also finished Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai today. It was so good. Now I just have Rei left, which is only 5 episodes so it shouldn't take me too long.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E24*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 87, just released!*————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



It was decided that Mirio and the teachers would take care of Eri while she regains her powers.  Midoriya and the others at UA Academy were visited by the Wild Wild Pussycats, who are back to full health and ready to do business again.  Meanwhile, the Japanese Hero Billboard Chart showcase went underway and the top ten new heroes were revealed: 10: Ryukyu; 9: Yoroi Musha; 8: Wash; 7: Kamui Woods; 6: Crust; 5: Mirko; 4: Edgeshot; 3: Best Jeanist; 2: Hawks; and the new number one hero, Endeavor.  Hawks has an agenda and teased Endeavor, but then spent the day with him.  Hawks hinted at rumors of more Nomus than the ones previously fought existing.  Just then, a wild Nomu by the name of High-End burst into the building and while Hawks conveniently took people to safety, Endeavor prepared for a grand fight... definitely looking forward to the conclusion of season four!


Next time on My Hero Academia, His Start!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!
————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes one through five of Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba!


Spoiler: Demon Slayer



Tanjiro Kamado is a young boy who lives in a village with his family up on the snowy mountains.  One day, when he is going into town to gather supplies, his family is ruthlessly killed by demons.  The only one left alive is his sister, Nezuko, and she’s turned into a demon herself.  Tanjiro is shocked to see what has happened and has to fight her off.  He almost dies, but a demon slayer by the name of Giyu Tomioka saves him and binds his sister so she can’t eat humans.  Tanjiro then goes with Nezuko to Trainer Urokodaki to learn how to slay demons, and undergoes grueling training.  His final task is to slice a giant boulder, and he is unable to at first, but with the proper breathing technique thanks to Sabito and Makomo, he slices it in half.  He then undergoes Final Selection with a bunch of other aspiring demon slayers.  He’s doing fine until he encounters a many-armed demon, who has devoured at least fifty humans and is the one responsible for Sabito and Makomo’s deaths, as they were just ghosts Tanjiro was seeing.  Tanjiro gets punched back at first, but calms his breathing, makes it past the arms, and slices the demon’s head off using his water technique, First Form Water Surface Slash.  Sabito and Makomo can finally rest at peace, along with the other children that fell to the demon, and Tanjiro gets his own sword crafted for him.  His next task is to go investigate a village where a demon lurks and young girls are disappearing... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


Next up on Demon Slayer, Swordsman Accompanying a Demon!  And now for some Taisho secrets...​


----------



## deerprongs

Just started watching The Ancient Magus Bride And hoo boy is it good. On episode 4 so far!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes six through ten of Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba!



Spoiler: Demon Slayer



Tanjiro and Nezuko investigated the town where young girls are disappearing at night.  They find a demon lurking there that can split itself into three.  Tanjiro and Nezuko engage it in battle, and Tanjiro is able to take care of two of the copies while Nezuko stalls the third.  As Nezuko is about to be hurt, Tanjiro arrives back in time and uses a water art to slice the demon.  As the demon is cornered, Tanjiro tries to get information about Muzan Kibutsuji from him, but the demon can’t talk because of the curse.  Tanjiro vanquishes the demon and tells the young man that accompanied him to take care of the girl he rescued before leaving with Nezuko in her box.  Tanjiro then goes to Asakusa, Tokyo for his next mission and finds Muzan himself, the demon who turned Nezuko into a demon.  Before Tanjiro can attack him though, Muzan turns an innocent bystander into a demon and that’s when Tanjiro meets Lady Tamayo and Yushihiro, two demons who have removed Muzan’s curse from themselves.  They restrain the new demon and take shelter in a hidden place thanks to Yushihiro’s blood demon art.  A Temari and Arrow demon find them though, and Tanjiro takes care of the Arrow demon while Nezuko, Lady Tamayo, and Yushihiro take care of the Temari demon.  Tanjiro is pushed back at first because he hasn’t fought this strong of a demon before, but uses a new water technique, Horizontal Water Wheel, and the force of the arrows to defeat the Arrow demon.  The Temari demon accidentally says Muzan’s name and the curse activates, making her die.  It turns out the two of them weren’t part of the Twelve Demon Moons, who are Muzan’s strongest allies.  Tanjiro and Nezuko then part ways for now with Lady Tamayo and Yushihiro, and head to the site of the next mission.  On the way there, however, they find Zenitsu (Dorito Spokesman), one of the others who passed Final Selection... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


Up next on Demon Slayer, Tsuzumi Mansion!  And now for some Taisho secrets...​


----------



## magicaldonkey2

started watching beastars yesterday (finished ep5 lmao), and i'm honestly shipping legoshi and louis- they're just adorable aa

but also the anime given is pretty cool ! would recommend + the opening is amazing too !!


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E26*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 128, released earlier this week!*———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta told Captain Yami about the big curse in the Heart Kingdom and he authorized Asta, Noelle, Mimosa, and Finral to head there using his boat.  When they arrived, they found out that the Heart Kingdom is a kingdom that is filled with water and lush greenery.  They were immediately attacked by the Guardian Spirit Gaja and Asta was separated from the other three by the water spirit Undine.  He was captured in chains by Undine, and Gaja was about to release a stage zero lightning spell on Noelle, Mimosa, and Finral.  Noelle, Mimosa, and Finral dodged it though and counterattacked, hitting Gaja with a Sea Dragon’s Roar from Noelle at point blank range.  Nero/Secre followed Asta and used her sealing magic to unseal the chains on him, and Asta counterattacked by using his anti-magic in reverse to get past Undine and at the princess, who is currently being manipulated by the devil Megicula... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes eleven through fifteen of Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba!


Spoiler: Demon Slayer



Tanjiro and Nezuko continued on their way and ran into Zenitsu from Final Selection, who was trying to get a girl to marry him.  Tanjiro saved her, and then traveled with Nezuko and Zenitsu to tsuzumi mansion, a mansion where three demons reside and the strongest is a demon by the name of Kyogai who plays the tsuzumi to change the room and use claw attacks.  They also encountered a man by the name of Inosuke there who wears a boar mask and uses beast techniques to fight, as well as two razor sharp swords.  Zenitsu was leading a young boy who’s still alive and got scared by a tongue demon and fell asleep.  Once asleep, he unleashed his true power with a thunder technique and killed the demon in one hit.  When he woke up, he got scared that the demon was dead and thanked the boy for saving him, even though he was the one who killed the demon.  Inosuke took care of the second demon, and Tanjiro, even with broken bones, defeated Kyogai by utilizing Ninth Form: Splashing Water Flow - Turbulent.  His last comment to Kyogai was that his demon blood art was amazing, which made Kyogai tear up before fading away because someone had finally recognized his writing.  Tanjiro, Nezuko, Zenitsu, and Inosuke then rested up at a house surrounded in Wisteria, and once fully healed headed to Mount Natagumo, where spider demons dwell.  One of them was controlling the demon slayers like puppets and by using a beast technique, Inosuke was able to find where the controller is... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


Next up on Demon Slayer, Letting Someone Else Go First!  And now for some Taisho secrets...​


----------



## Darby

Just watched the first episode of Tower of God on Crunchyroll... Maybe I liked it because it immediately mentions invisible pockets and I lost mine visiting that dream town last week which forced me start a new town and my new jock is Bam and that’s the name of the MC so I couldn’t help but be drawn in but I’m looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally finished up all of Higurashi When They Cry including the OVAs.  It was a really good series.  So glad I was finally able to watch it!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes sixteen through twenty one of Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba!


Spoiler: Demon Slayer



Tanjiro, Nezuko, Zenitsu, and Inosuke began their trek up Mount Natagumo.  Zenitsu had stayed behind, so he got separated from the group.  Tanjiro and Inosuke ran into one of the spider demons that uses threads to control demon slayers like puppets, making them attack fellow demon slayers.  Tanjiro figured out that to stop them, they had to slice the threads, but more would just reattach.  The two went after the one controlling the puppet demon slayers, Mother Spider Demon once Inosuke found her using Beast Seventh Form: Spatial Awareness.  They were stopped by a giant demon with no head and sharp claws as hands.  Inosuke got injured somewhat while dodging an attack, but using teamwork, Tanjiro and Inosuke were able to defeat the demon, and Tanjiro took care of the Mother Spider Demon mercifully with no pain using Fifth Form: Blessed Rain After The Drought.  He did this because he witnessed how the spider demon Rui was manipulating the other spider demons.  Zenitsu then wandered into the forest on the mountain to catch up with Nezuko, who is with Tanjiro, but was stopped by the Older Brother Demon.  Zenitsu was poisoned and scared, but fell asleep and his true power was awakened while asleep.  We got some backstory on how Zenitsu was trained by a very powerful old man he called gramps, but could only ever learn one form or technique for battle.  His gramps believed in him though and told him to keep honing the form until it was as strong as anything else and couldn’t be honed anymore.  Zenitsu then unleashed First Form: Thunderclap and Flash at sixth stage, dashing through the area in midair at lightning speeds, and sliced the Older Brother Demon, defeating him.  He then had to remain on top of the suspended house held by webs and focus on his breathing technique to slow the poison, unable to battle any further.  Meanwhile, Tanjiro and Inosuke ran into the spider demon they called “dad,” who had immense strength and speed and a spider head.  Tanjiro got blasted away from them and Inosuke had to run and hold out until help arrived, only being able to slow the demon down a bit.  Tanjiro then ran into Rui and one of the sister demons.  He didn’t like the way Rui was treating her, and engaged Rui in battle, but quickly found out that Rui’s threads slice anything, including humans, into pieces.  Rui revealed himself as one of the Twelve Kizuki chosen by Muzan to be one of the strongest demons there is.  Tanjiro’s sword was snapped in half, but he didn’t give up against overwhelming odds.  He unleashed Tenth Form: Constant Flux to keep spinning towards Rui and slashing his threads with the momentum and power gained.  Rui then unleashed his blood demon art, and the threads turned red and got even stronger.  Tanjiro got past this by unleashing his ultimate technique: Dance of the Fire God, and kept slashing, getting closer and closer to Rui in a dance of raw power as he became... Hinokami.  Nezuko was still captured in midair by Rui’s threads, but unleashed her blood demon art, Exploding Blood, which snapped the threads protecting Rui.  Tanjiro then hit Rui on his neck with the broken sword and the full power of his technique.  Meanwhile, two Hashira demon slayers, Giyu Tomioka and Shinobu Kocho were deployed to help out.  Tomioka arrived to where Inosuke was just in time to defeat the Dad Spider Demon, before Inosuke’s head could be crushed.  He tied Inosuke up and made it in time to Tanjiro and Nezuko.  It appeared Tanjiro had won, but Rui had secretly unhinged his head from his body using his threads before Tanjiro struck, meaning he was still alive.  As Tanjiro was out of options and about to die, Tomioka showed up and sliced the red threads easily.  Rui became enraged and attacked Tomioka, but Tomioka used Eleventh Form: DEAD CALM to change the entire atmosphere of battle and snap any threads that entered his range.  He easily defeated Rui and said that Tanjiro had done a good job hanging in there until he got there.  Kocho had healed Zenitsu’s poison, and then caught up with Tanjiro, Nezuko, and Tomioka.   She was going to kill Nezuko before Tomioka intervened, and Tanjiro and Nezuko ran away.  Just then, however, a crow called and said Tanjiro and Nezuko were to be brought back to the Demon Slayer Corps base alive.  The cleanup crew rescued everyone from the mountain, and when Tanjiro woke up he found himself in the presence of the Hashiras... definitely looking forward to binging the last episodes and finishing season one!


Next up on Demon Slayer, Master of the Mansion!  And now for some Taisho secrets...​


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia S4E25*

*An all new episode of My Hero Academia, episode 88, released earlier!*
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: My Hero Academia



With the newest version of a deadly Nomu attacking, Endeavor and Hawks had to fight it.  At first Endeavor was overwhelmed by its speed and power, and not only that, but this Nomu named High-End has intellect as well.  Hawks worked on rescuing the people from the buildings with his feathers.  Endeavor was getting beat up by this Nomu and people were running away in terror.  It seemed like Endeavor was down for the count, but he continued to not give up and fight on, because that’s what being a hero means.  With his fire burning hotter than ever, Hawk’s feathers propelling him, and the whole world watching, Endeavor took the Nomu into the sky and unleashed his full power, using a plus ultra Prominence Burn and slamming the Nomu into the ground in an explosion of fire.  As Shoto, Midoriya, and everyone else in the world was watching, a badly injured Endeavor raised his fist into the air, having defeated the reengineered Nomu.  Everyone cheered for the new number one hero, and All Might sighed in relief while watching on television.  Midoriya realized even moreso now that his generation of heroes need to rise, and fast.  After the end of the episode, we caught a glimpse of Midoriya having a nightmare in which he saw the other past One For All users and one reached out to him and called him the ninth... Midoriya woke up from the nightmare and saw that his power had activated in his hand.


That concludes season four!  Season five of My Hero Academia is currently in production.  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes twenty two through twenty six of Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba!


Spoiler: Demon Slayer



Tanjiro woke up in front of the Hashiras and was immediately put on trial for traveling with a demon, Nezuko, his sister.  He tried to defend himself, and even landed a headbutt on the Wind Hashira, but to no avail.  Just then the one called Master showed up and made everyone calm down.  The Wind Hashira took Nezuko into the darkness to see if she would bite him, but she didn’t.  The one called Master said that Tanjiro and Nezuko could prove themselves by defeating a Twelve Kizuki, to which Tanjiro responded that they would defeat Muzan himself.  It was predetermined, however, that if Nezuko so much as attacks a human, Trainer Urokodaki, Giyu Tomioka, and Tanjiro would all commit seppuku.  Tanjiro was then brought to the butterfly house and underwent rehabilitation training with Inosuke and Zenitsu.  They had to master Total Concentration Breathing, Constant, and they did with lots of hard work and motivation.  Tanjiro also met Kocho’s Tsuguko, Kanao Tsuyuri, and made a lasting impression on her.  The Hashira Kocho explained to Tanjiro at night that her older sister had wanted to be friends with demons, but was killed by one, and Kocho entrusted that dream to Tanjiro.  Once they were able to breathe into the giant gourds and make them explode, meaning they had much better stamina now, Tanjiro, Inosuke, and Zenitsu went by train to their next mission and the infinity train arc... to assist the Flame Hashira, Rengoku.


Overall, Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba doesn’t innovate with the Shōnen genre at all, but what it does do well is everything a good show should: it has a good story, good action, good humor, good animation and art, and its characters and crisp and clear action scenes with all kinds of different unique techniques that demon slayers use make it a standout among 2019 anime and similar anime in history.  In fact, one of the first and few people to recognize how much of an unseen hit it was was my friend Zura, who was the one who recommended it to me.  The show was barely talked about when it first aired, but is now a fan favorite for Shōnen junkies and anime fans everywhere.  If you like fast-paced action, suspense, and a good enough show that makes you want to skip the credits and move on to the next episode, this show is for you.  Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba gets a solid 9/10 on the anime scale.
That’s all for now!  Until next time!​


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the season finale of My Hero Academia today.  I'm definitely looking forward to seeing where season 5 takes us!


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Just finished up Rage of Bahamut: Virgin Soul (7/10 reccomend) on Amazon Prime, gonna start up Beastars next


----------



## dedenne

i watched the released 6 episodes of bna and it was amazing, im loving it so far. it might be my favourite anime of this year tbh.
i also watched the first episode of listeners and i LOVE IT the concept is really cool and im excited to see where it goes.
the first episode of arte was really good, i enjoyed it but sometimes the exagerrated expression feel a bit out of place (idrk how to describe it lol)
finally, im continuing the re release of re:zero and remembered just how much i love it. damn this show is good.


----------



## Darby

Ha! I just finished watching the directors cut of Re-Zero last night... well, to episode 13 anyway and it IS good, better than the first time I watched it and I think it’s because the first time was such a high drama too intense impact so the second time allows you to actually ENJOY the story.
Also there’re at least four new ones on Crunchyroll that I’ve liked recently... that villainous one, the eighth son, sing yesterday and tower of God all seem promising on top of all of the others
Then there’s this strange one on Netflix Cagaster insect cage something that’s pretty good so far but it’s so CG... I don’t know enough about that stuff to even criticize but it kind of seems like Netflix has its own version of anime somehow but when you hear the familiar voices it becomes watchable I guess...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## Sanaki

I’m not a huge anime person but I’ve been watching Erased with my boyfriend. He begged me to try watching with him and I’m halfway through the episodes, it’s short but I’m really enjoying it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Last night I watched the season finale of Magia Record.  Not a bad anime if you're a fan of the Madoka Magica series, but obviously not as impactful and groundbreaking as the original.  I like the story, though, and some of the characters so I'm sure I'll continue watching it when season 2 is released.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E27*
*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 129, released earlier!*
———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-


Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta, Noelle, Mimosa, and Finral met and talked with Princess Lolopechka, the water spirit Undine, and Gaja of the Heart Kingdom.  They figured out that they were just testing the powers of mages from the Clover Kingdom.  Lolopechka explained that she had been cursed by the devil, Megicula, and was given one year to live.  At the same time, Megicula is currently invading the Diamond Kingdom and has taken out most of their forces singlehandedly.  Lolopechka explained that only mages at stage one, stage zero, or arcane stages can keep up with the power of the devils.  Asta, Nero/Secre, and the Wizard King are examples of arcane stage mages, mages with unusual magic.  Lolopechka asked for Asta and others from the Clover Kingdom’s help with defeating Megicula, and they agreed.  Now, for the next six months all of the Black Bulls and Clover Kingdom Magic Knights have to train really hard until they’re stage one mages or higher, in order to defeat the devil Megicula.  Up next, the new Clover Kingdom Magic Knight Squad Captains are about to meet to discuss their next plan of action.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
Also plan on starting Rising of The Shield Hero soon.  Just been busy with school.​


----------



## ToxiFoxy

In a collection of posts about more serious anime, I hope I don't sound stupid, but I've been watching the Ghost Stories English Dub again and man is it hilarious. It can get me out of any sad mood whenever I watch it.

Also, I just have been thinking about how amazing and masterful Ghibli movies are. Every single one I've watched has made me cry so much and they're just all so beautifully illustrated and written. I really suggest watching Grave of the Fireflies! It's so amazing and eye-opening, but if you're sensitive like me you're definitely gonna cry a lot.


----------



## rubyy

i’ve just started food wars!!! ^O^


----------



## Midoriya

ToxiFoxy said:


> In a collection of posts about more serious anime, I hope I don't sound stupid, but I've been watching the Ghost Stories English Dub again and man is it hilarious. It can get me out of any sad mood whenever I watch it.
> 
> Also, I just have been thinking about how amazing and masterful Ghibli movies are. Every single one I've watched has made me cry so much and they're just all so beautifully illustrated and written. I really suggest watching Grave of the Fireflies! It's so amazing and eye-opening, but if you're sensitive like me you're definitely gonna cry a lot.



No worries, this place is for both serious and comedic/laid-back anime!  It’s a place for all anime!

Funny you mention that because I was showed a video of a clip from Ghost Stories English Dub last year and laughed really hard at it.  I love the fact that the dub crew were able to do whatever they want with it.  Makes it x10 funnier imo.  I need to watch the rest of it at some point.

Also, Ghibli movies are really great!  My anime server friends introduced me to Howl’s Moving Castle just a month or couple months ago because I had never seen a Ghibli movie aside from that one except for Spirited Away (and I was really young when I watched it so I don’t remember really any of it).  We’re planning on watching more Ghibli movies at some point during our movie nights, but just haven’t gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Sanaki

ToxiFoxy said:


> In a collection of posts about more serious anime, I hope I don't sound stupid, but I've been watching the Ghost Stories English Dub again and man is it hilarious. It can get me out of any sad mood whenever I watch it.
> 
> Also, I just have been thinking about how amazing and masterful Ghibli movies are. Every single one I've watched has made me cry so much and they're just all so beautifully illustrated and written. I really suggest watching Grave of the Fireflies! It's so amazing and eye-opening, but if you're sensitive like me you're definitely gonna cry a lot.


I absolutely love the English dub of Ghost Stories. I always crack up so hard when I see it.


----------



## dedenne

i just watched ep 1 of tower of god and it was kinda eh
the art was unique but the animation was eh
i hope theres more worldbuilding tbh
the opening and ending are straight up bangers tho


----------



## cannedcommunism

Ahri said:


> I absolutely love the English dub of Ghost Stories. I always crack up so hard when I see it.


dude I watched that for the first time during finals week last semester and I was absolutely Enlightened. as a culture we need to start quoting that show the same way we quote vines.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up Beastars today.  It was sooo good.  I can't wait for season 2.

I'm planning on starting season 2 of Hi Score Girl tomorrow when it becomes available on Netflix.


----------



## Corrie

Guys. I'm late to the party but Nichijou got an English dub!!!!! I never finished Nichijou subbed so I'm gonna rewatch it dubbed! Based on the clips I've seen, the dub cast did a FANTASTIC job and wow that anime would be really hard to dub given how crazy the Japanese VAs went with it. I've never been this excited for a dub in my life.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes one through four of The Rising Of The Shield Hero!


Spoiler: The Rising Of The Shield Hero



Naofumi Iwatani is your local sophomore college student otaku living in Japan.  He’s not a complete shut-in, however, because when he runs out of money he goes to the library to check out light novels.  When he picks up a mysterious book that is titled “The Four Cardinal Heroes,” he is instantly transported to another world where three other guys from different timelines of Japan have also been transported to.  The people that greet them tell the four guys that they are the Four Cardinal Heroes, the Sword Hero, Bow Hero, Spear Hero, and Shield Hero.  The people who summoned them need their help in order to deal with Waves, which is when large armies of monsters fall from the sky and attack the kingdom.  When a Wave will strike is determined by an hourglass having all of its sand hit the bottom, the dragon hourglass.  The other three heroes agree to help the kingdom, but in return for payment.  The four of them are each then given party members to go and get stronger before the next Wave of Catastrophe, but ultimately the one assisting Naofumi, Myne, turns on him and steals all of his stuff.  With no one else wanting to help the Shield Hero because supposedly the Shield Hero is the weakest class, and with Naofumi being betrayed by Myne and accused of hurting her, Naofumi loses all trust, respect, and help from the kingdom.  He is helped by a shopkeeper that sells armor and then goes on a journey to get stronger, and comes back to the kingdom to terrorize the shops.  Naofumi then stumbles upon the slave trader, who takes him to a place where slaves are sold to people to fight for them.  Among them are demihumans, who aren’t seen like regular humans.  Here Naofumi finds and befriends Raphtalia, a demihuman that joins his party as his sellsword, since Naofumi can’t actually get any stronger with his shield.  In fact, he only has defensive capabilities.  They begin to work together though to get stronger, and Naofumi takes good care of Raphtalia.  When the next Wave of Catastrophe hits, the other three heroes stride into battle but are unconcerned with Lute Village, which could be wiped out by the monsters.  Naofumi and Raphtalia ride to the village to save them, and manage to save a good amount of the people there, to which the people are thankful for.  Next, all the heroes are invited to a royal party at the kingdom.  At first, Naofumi isn’t interested in it much like Raphtalia is, but the Spear Hero challenges Naofumi to a duel.  Naofumi is forced to duel him, and if he loses Raphtalia will be set free of the curse that forces her to obey Naofumi’s commands.  It looks like Naofumi is winning the duel at first, but Myne intervenes and hits him with magic, and the Spear Hero seems to have won.  As Naofumi watches Raphtalia be set free of the curse, he becomes really depressed.  But Raphtalia remains to stay by his side of her own free will, and this makes the others realize that Naofumi actually won the duel.  Raphtalia helps Naofumi return to his former self instead of being coldhearted, and they decide to continue to work together.  The series is really good and I’m looking forward to binging more of it.  Also, episode four made me cry because of how relatable Naofumi’s pain is to some of my pain from the past.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


Up next on The Rising Of The Shield Hero, Filo.  Rise, rise, rise of the shield hero!​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Rubyy said:


> i’ve just started food wars!!! ^O^


I'd like to know what you think of it, either way.


----------



## Mairmalade

Anyone check out any anime movies recently?

Watched Promare and man is this soundtrack ever hype af

Spring season is off to an OK start too. Kakushigoto is great and I'm looking forward to Fruits Basket S2, Kaguya-sama S2, and Oregairu S3 (whenever the first episode ends up airing).


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes five through eight of The Rising Of The Shield Hero!


Spoiler: The Rising Of The Shield Hero



Naofumi decided that Raphtalia and him needed another party member, so they returned to the slave trader and purchased an egg that has a filofial in it, a bird demihuman that obeys their master’s orders.  The egg hatched and Naofumi named the girl Filo.  Filo has the ability to change between a more human-like appearance with white wings and a giant bird at will.  Together, Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Filo formed a team and helped people out by being in the trading & traveling business.  They saved some people in a village that was being tormented by a plant monster.  Then, they stopped at a place with hot springs and Raphtalia and Filo began to compete for Naofumi’s affection and love.  Raphtalia and Filo ultimately worked together, however, to defeat a razorback and to give Naofumi a gift.  They then headed east to where a village was being affected by a plague, and the dragon on top was actually a zombie dragon.  Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Filo healed the people at the village, and then went up the mountain.  They engaged the zombie dragon in battle because Filo rushed in.  At first it looked like Filo had been killed because the zombie dragon swallowed her, so Naofumi lost all control and his curse shield activated, giving him lots of power at the cost of his sanity.  Raphtalia helped him calm down, however, and the dragon fell down and died.  It turns out Filo was actually alive, and obtained some crystals from inside the dragon.  Raphtalia had been cursed and so Naofumi decided to get even stronger to cure her.  The three then started heading back to the church at the capital to use pure water to cure Raphtalia’s curse, but on the way there ran into a mysterious purple-haired girl... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


Up next on The Rising Of The Shield Hero, Melty.  Rise, rise, rise of the shield hero!​


----------



## nintendofan85

Any fans of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure? I made this:


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I started watching season 2 of Fruits Basket.


----------



## Mairmalade

LadyDestani said:


> Today I started watching season 2 of Fruits Basket.



Woo! I’m watching that this season as well. The reboot has been a lovely trip down memory lane.


----------



## Romaki

I've been watching Kakegurui over the last few days and I enjoy it a lot. The games and the cheats are so interesting to watch, I really wish it didn't have these insane scenes inbetween so that I could safely recommend it to people.    But it is a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Dormire

I just started Ascendance of a Bookworm and I'm totally hooked!


----------



## Mairmalade

Dormire said:


> I just started Ascendance of a Bookworm and I'm totally hooked!



Oooh. I didn't put that on my radar back when it aired on 2019, but seeing season 2 and some of the feedback makes me want to look into it.

Let me know what you think when you're done season one!


----------



## Dormire

Mairmalade said:


> Oooh. I didn't put that on my radar back when it aired on 2019, but seeing season 2 and some of the feedback makes me want to look into it.
> 
> Let me know what you think when you're done season one!



As someone who loves books, it's a fantastic anime. Isekai of it is mainly a secondary trait of the anime (despite being isekai itself!) and focuses on the current world and worldbuilding. Everyone is given a fair share of character developments and each "invention" the MC made is extremely easy to follow and realistic (I can vouch for the papermaking process.)


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E28*
*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 130, released earlier this week!*
——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Black Clover



The Magic Knight Squad Captains assembled and the normal king of the Clover Kingdom tried giving a speech to the people about how the kingdom was saved by them, which didn’t go too well and was also interrupted by Captain Yami and Captain Jack fighting.  The Wizard King and the Magic Knights Squad Captains then assembled again for a private meeting to discuss the devil residing in the Spade Kingdom, Megicula, and how to defeat them.  Asta, Mimosa, Noelle, and Finral gave the information they had about the Heart Kingdom to the Magic Knights Squad Captains and the Wizard King.  The Magic Knights Squad Captains now have to train their Magic Knights to become stage one or higher mages in preparation for the fight with Megicula.  Also... they have to do it while receiving half their usual pay, to which Yami and Jack objected, but majority ruled in favor so it went through.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes nine through twelve of The Rising Of The Shield Hero!
——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: The Rising Of The Shield Hero



Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Filo ran into Melty, who they later found out to be next in line for the crown of the kingdom.  Naofumi couldn’t trust her though, and told her to get lost.  Naofumi and the others then prepared for the next Wave of Catastrophe to return, and when it did he had to go with his party to back up the other heroes.  He unleashed his rage shield to defeat one of the spirit monsters, but a woman by the name of Glass appeared and challenged the heroes to battle.  The other heroes and their parties were quickly wiped out, but Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Filo fought on.  When it seemed like things could take a south turn because Naofumi wasn’t strong enough, the timer on the Wave began nearing zero.  Naofumi had Raphtalia cast light magic and the three made their escape as Glass retreated and said the heroes need to become much stronger for next time, or they’ll die.  Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Filo decided to head for another kingdom in order to use the dragon hourglass there and have Raphtalia and Filo get class upgrades.  On the way there, they were approached by Melty and some knights.  As Melty was yelling at Naofumi for not being able to get along with the king, a knight ran at Melty with a sword.  Naofumi pulled Melty close to him and shielded her from the attack... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


Up next on The Rising Of The Shield Hero, The Devil of the Shield.  Rise, rise, rise of the shield hero!​


----------



## Sanaki

I'm extremely late to the party, but I'm watching Spirited Away tonight because I loved the music so much, I decided to make a zen/ghibli themed island so I should watch the movie, right?  Plus, One Summer's Day is such a beautiful song.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up Hi Score Girl season 2 yesterday.  I really enjoyed it.  Seeing how Ono felt about some of the characters that she chose to play reminds me of how I feel about certain video game characters as well, like whenever I see an Animal Crossing character called ugly.

Today I started watching Kakegurui and it seems like it's going to be great.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes thirteen through sixteen of The Rising Of The Shield Hero!


Spoiler: The Rising Of The Shield Hero



Naofumi protected Melty from the setup and the knights were driven away.  They then began going everywhere though and showed altered footage that made it look like Naofumi’s party were the bad guys, when that wasn’t true.  The knights and people started calling Naofumi “the devil of the shield,” and wanted posters were put everywhere to find him.  While making their way to the next country, they were pursued by Myne and the heroes.  Naofumi’s party almost got split up, but he made a diversion and they got away.  Melty joined Naofumi’s party by this time.  Myne started burning the forest down to try and corner them.  From there, Naofumi, Raphtalia, Filo, and Melty went to a domain controlled by Reichnott and took shelter there.  The knights found them though, and took Melty away.  While Idol Rabier had possession of Melty, Naofumi and the others arrived at Seaetto and Raphtalia and them rescued some demihuman kids, including Keel.  We got a flashback of how Raphtalia was friends with another demihuman kid, Rifana, and how she wanted to marry the shield hero when she got older.  Raphtalia and the others found her in the same cell, but long dead, which made Raphtalia cry (and it made me cry too).  Naofumi supported Raphtalia, however, and assured her everything will be okay.  They then confronted Idol Rabier before he could hurt Melty, and he fell and it was assumed he was dead.  But when they went outside again they found him releasing the seal in town and unleashing a powerful dino monster.  Naofumi entrusted Keel and the demihuman kids to Reichnott, and Naofumi’s party lured the monster away.  They couldn’t defeat it, but the queen of the filofials, Fitoria, defeated it easily and had them come with her to talk.  Naofumi explained that the heroes were fighting and it was a lost cause, and Fitoria said that if they can’t work together, she must kill the Four Cardinal Heroes.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!


Up next on The Rising Of The Shield Hero, A Promise Made.  Rise, rise, rise of the shield hero!​


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E29*
*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 131, released earlier!*
————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta, Yuno, and Noelle returned to Asta’s hometown village, Hage Village, out in the boonies to see how everyone was doing.  Everyone was so glad to see Asta and Yuno again, and they met Nero/Secre as well.  Asta learned that they built a school in the village so that the kids could learn about magic, all thanks to Asta and Yuno and their efforts with the Magic Knights.  Nash had also been training really hard and copying Asta, because Asta made an impression on him, that even if you’re poor or an orphan, you can still join the Magic Knights and become the Wizard King.  Asta and Yuno then met up at the place where they first made their promise, and made a new resolve to get even stronger to deal with the devils and the Spade Kingdom.  Such a heartwarming episode!  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes seventeen through twenty of The Rising Of The Shield Hero!
————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: The Rising Of The Shield Hero



Naofumi and his party met with Fitoria, and she said she would have to kill the Four Cardinal Heroes if they couldn’t work together.  Fitoria then tested Filo in battle and Filo learned a new skill and passed, becoming next in line to be filofial queen.  Naofumi made a promise to Fitoria to try and work with the other Heroes.  Naofumi and his party then met with the Spear Hero, Motoyasu, and engaged them and Myne in battle.  Naofumi had to protect everyone, however, because the Three Heroes Church attacked them.  Motoyasu had thought Ren, the Sword Hero, and Itsuki, the Bow Hero, were dead, but they arrived to help fight.  The Four Cardinal Heroes finally decided to work together, and together, along with the queen of Melromarc’s help, defeated the Three Heroes Church.  Naofumi had used a skill that hurt him badly as well, so the queen saved him and had him rest up.  When he awoke he found himself in bandages near Raphtalia, Filo, and Melty.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes and finishing season one of The Rising Of The Shield Hero!


Up next on The Rising Of The Shield Hero, Naofumi’s Triumphant Return.  Rise, rise, rise of the shield hero!​


----------



## Corrie

I literally can't stop laughing. This is quality anime right here! 

HERE


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the Violet Evergarden movie today.  I thought it was pretty good.  It didn't make me quite as emotional as the rest of the series, but still a quality story worth watching.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I just saw someone's tragic backstory in Dororo. I could use something wacky to balance out the mood. I'm thinking similar to Lupin the 3rd or Bobobo.


----------



## Darby

I finished ID Invaders on Hulu tonight, it was pretty good, kind of violent but it was done well, voice acting top notch as per usual with anime and even though the plot was twisty I liked it well enough to not criticize it but I can see how others might because it does get complicated af. Then I tried that BOFURI max out my defense one and it’s quite the palette cleanser... I haven’t finished it yet so will reserve my recommendation for it for now. I watch way too much anime but it makes me happy so who cares.


----------



## LadyDestani

I realized that I forgot to post that I finished watching season 1 of Darwin's Game, which ended like last week. I suppose the fact that I forgot about it is pretty telling of my opinion. It was neither great nor bad. It was a fairly typical survival anime with a few interesting characters but nothing really jumped out at me and made me want to watch more. There are far better survival anime out there if I were going to recommend one to someone. For example, Mirai Nikki.


----------



## Lucky22

Not TO much of an anime person but recently picked up little witch academia and enjoyed it to bits!! And before that i watched keep your hands off eizouken such was super delightful to! Now i want to watch either spirited away or promare :]


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Currently watching the High School Prodigies anime. Not bad so far, but the occasional ecchi scenes don't really seem like they belong in the show. I guess I can at least be thankful that there's not too many of them.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I started rewatching Gurren Lagann a couple days ago and have been having fun with it. I kind of want to rewatch Utena after I’m done because it’s been so long, but I’ve also been wanting to watch Serial Experiments Lain so I might do that first.


----------



## Dewasa

Anyone seen Your Lie In April? Still one of my favorite Shonen.


----------



## Darby

Your Lie in April might have been the very first official anime I ever watched, I can’t remember now but it was definitely one of the first few... Although I had seen Castlevania and Archer already but even though they’re animated I don’t think they count as true anime, right?


----------



## Dewasa

Darby said:


> Your Lie in April might have been the very first official anime I ever watched, I can’t remember now but it was definitely one of the first few... Although I had seen Castlevania and Archer already but even though they’re animated I don’t think they count as true anime, right?


Ah, those count. Man, still gives me goosebumps..."Did it reach her?"


----------



## LadyDestani

Dewasa said:


> Anyone seen Your Lie In April? Still one of my favorite Shonen.



I thought Your Lie in April was excellent.  I really loved the classical music throughout.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Probably shouldn't get that Malaysian bootleg off ebay until the virus passes.


----------



## Corrie

Thinking of starting Eden of the East. Has anyone here seen it?


----------



## Soigne

i think i'm going to... start watching one piece from the beginning again this summer. once i finish school, i won't have much else in my life. finding a job is pointless right now.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Soigne said:


> i think i'm going to... start watching one piece from the beginning again this summer. once i finish school, i won't have much else in my life. finding a job is pointless right now.


I’ve been thinking about doing the same, or at least rewatching the CP9 saga because it’s my favorite. I really need to get caught up with it though, I haven’t seen anything since like the middle of Dressrosa years ago!


----------



## LadyDestani

Corrie said:


> Thinking of starting Eden of the East. Has anyone here seen it?



I watched it quite a while ago so I don't remember a lot about it, but I think it was pretty good.  If I remember correctly, the story was kind of different, so if you're looking for something that isn't your typical run-of-the-mill anime, you may want to give it a try.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> I’ve been thinking about doing the same, or at least rewatching the CP9 saga because it’s my favorite. I really need to get caught up with it though, I haven’t seen anything since like the middle of Dressrosa years ago!


I want to see the stuff we didn't get in the U.S.


----------



## Corrie

LadyDestani said:


> I watched it quite a while ago so I don't remember a lot about it, but I think it was pretty good.  If I remember correctly, the story was kind of different, so if you're looking for something that isn't your typical run-of-the-mill anime, you may want to give it a try.


Thanks for the reply! That's exactly the type of show I've been wanting. I've gotten bored with the same kind of stuff lately so I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I want to see the stuff we didn't get in the U.S.


Ah which episodes were those? That sounds kind of familiar to me but I might be thinking of another anime.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> Ah which episodes were those? That sounds kind of familiar to me but I might be thinking of another anime.


We didn't get the movie that went along with this. Did see a bootleg of it on ebay before the virus crap.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E30*

*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 132, released earlier this week!*
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta and the Black Bulls were abducted by Mereoleona Vermillion again to take on the Yultim Volcano strong magic region with the Crimson Lion Kings Magic Knights squad.  Except this time they had to go underground into the cave by using their mana skin abilities to protect them from the intense heat.  Everyone went in and went on their own adventures.  Noelle was running ahead of Asta and Leopold when she was found by the strong spider guarding the area.  Mereoleona and Fuegoleon Vermillion showed up and scared it away, and found a secret dungeon for the Magic Knights to explore.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched the first episode of Tower of God with others from TA-DA!
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Tower of God



Twenty Fifth Bam is a boy who wants nothing other than to be reunited with a girl named Rachel again.  Rachel has ascended the place known as the Tower of God, and so, in order to reunite with her, Bam is resolved to take on the tower and reach the top.  He is put through a trial by Headon, the keeper of the tower, in order to see if he is worthy to climb the tower.  Two people by the name of Yuri and Evan told Bam he couldn’t climb the tower, but Yuri lended Bam her Black March sword to see if he could wield it.  He was able to, and passed the first trial to ascend to the next level of the tower.  There, four hundred participants will duke it out and have to reduce the number to 200 in order to move on.  Bam kept running into strong enemies, and then was surrounded by three of them.  What will he do?  Definitely looking forward to watching the next episodes!


Up next on Tower of God, 3/400 (Three Four-Hundredths).  Ascend, ascend, ascend the Tower of God!
(Also plan on finishing Shield Hero soon and posting a review)​


----------



## IzzyShika

I've started watching dragon ball! Really enjoying it so far <3


----------



## DarthGohan1

IzzyShika said:


> I've started watching dragon ball! Really enjoying it so far <3


Such a great series! Dragon ball is light and funny, then it gets more intense in dbz. Where in the series did you start?


----------



## IzzyShika

DarthGohan1 said:


> Such a great series! Dragon ball is light and funny, then it gets more intense in dbz. Where in the series did you start?


I've started right at the original. I hate missing stuff out. I started watching Dragon Ball Kai, but when it mentioned all this stuff that happened I was like nope, gotta watch from the start.


----------



## DarthGohan1

IzzyShika said:


> I've started right at the original. I hate missing stuff out. I started watching Dragon Ball Kai, but when it mentioned all this stuff that happened I was like nope, gotta watch from the start.


You made a really good decision. The entirety of dragonball and dragonballz are excellent, although can be a bit slow paced at times. Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## IzzyShika

DarthGohan1 said:


> You made a really good decision. The entirety of dragonball and dragonballz are excellent, although can be a bit slow paced at times. Hope you enjoy it!!


Thank you! I'm definitely enjoying it so far ^^


----------



## f11

completed madoka magica in a day yesterday. the tears won’t stop.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the second episode of Tower of God with others from TA-DA!
————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-


Spoiler: Tower of God



Bam ran into three enemies at once.  There he met Khun, who wants to climb the tower but not participate in its rules.  Bam ran off with Khun away from Rak, a big gator-looking creature with a lot of power.  They managed to make an alliance and evade Rak for long enough to pass the tower’s culling of 400 applicants down to 200.  They then teamed up with Rak to make a party of three and pass the first test.  From there, the 120 applicants remaining were greeted by a Tower Ranker, Lero-Ro, and instructed to pass a wall of energy known as Shinsu, the tower’s power, in order to move on to the third test.  The energy didn’t push Bam back at all, and Khun, Rak, and others were able to get past it easily.  At the end of the episode Lero-Ro advised Bam to not get too close to Khun.  Definitely looking forward to watching the next episodes!


Up next on Tower of God, The Correct Door.  Ascend, ascend, ascend the Tower of God!
*Black Clover is currently postponed due to Coronavirus concerns
Shield Hero review still forthcoming*​


----------



## Antonio

The Batman Anime movie was pretty good.


----------



## Aneesh1729

Been watching samurai champloo and cowboy bebop recently


----------



## moonbox

binged death note and my love story. now onto cells at work but it's hard for me to get really into it?? I don't dislike tho.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Antonio said:


> The Batman Anime movie was pretty good.


the old batman anime series was pretty good, too. didn't realize there was also a movie


----------



## Lady Timpani

Are there any Inuyasha fans here? It’s looking like there’s a sequel in the works??



Spoiler: Potential negativity



tbh I’m not entirely sure I really want an Inuyasha sequel, but if it’s done well I’ll be excited. Either way I know I’m gonna be keeping an eye out for it lol


----------



## Corrie

moonbox said:


> binged death note and my love story. now onto cells at work but it's hard for me to get really into it?? I don't dislike tho.


I feel this. I like cells at work and the concept but I'm not in the health field so I have no idea what they're talking about most of the time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This looks interesting.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This looks interesting.


Ah, yes, Interview with Monster Girls. That's on my watchlist but I haven't seen it yet. It looks fun, though.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished watching both seasons of Kakegurui.  Really excellent anime and I'm so glad I watched it.  My only complaint would be that I felt the ending to season 2 was a little anti-climactic.  I think the tower gamble would have been a cooler way to end it, but I understand why they did the episodes in the order that they did.

Next, I'm going to watch the live-action version of Kakegurui.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## biibii

here is my list of all the anime ive ever watched over like 10 years ??  and ive probably missed quite a few as well skjskjsks:
inuyasha*
Clannad (and after story)
kannon
air
watamote
tokyo mew mew
puella magi madoka magica***8
another
free!
elfen lied*
aot
plastic memories
my little monster
papa no iukoto
tokyoghoul
the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya****
angel beats*
ouran high school host club*
anohana*
chobits
sakura card captor
black bullet
black butler
toradora*
umineko no nako koro ni
kyoukai no kanata
golden time
baka to test
lucky star
fruits basket
special a
your yuri
silver spoon
acchi kocchi
mangaka-san
inka musume
pupa
astarotte no omcha
kakegurui*
sarazanmai
beastars

*= greatly recommend


----------



## Corrie

Finally finished Nichijou! Loved the dub! I jumped in at episode 21 and they did such a great job! I really loved Mio's and Hakase's voice!


----------



## Luxsama

I haven't watched any current anime tbh I'm currently rewatching Zero no Tsukaima for the 6th time lool

Here's my anime list if anyone's interested (haven't updated in a bit tho)

((also if anyone's into edm porter robinson's secret sky remixed chobits and nagi no asukara songs and its lit))


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes twenty one through twenty five of The Rising Of The Shield Hero and finished it!
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-——————————————————————————————-————————-


Spoiler: Shield Hero



Naofumi awoke in bandages after having defeated the pope and being saved by the queen.  Raphtalia and Filo were happy to see that he was okay, and afterwards the four heroes had a council with each other.  Naofumi tried to get through to them, but they wouldn’t listen.  Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Filo then went to Cal Mira archipelago to take advantage of the exp field that appeared there and level up.  The other three heroes went as well.  While there, Naofumi and his party met two adventurers by the names of L’arc and Therese.  Together they leveled up on the islands.  When the wave arrived, however, L’arc and Therese turned on the heroes and wanted to kill Naofumi in order to save their world.  Glass appeared and fought alongside them, but Naofumi and Raphtalia repelled them away.  Glass was fighting to kill Naofumi so her world wouldn’t have to deal with the waves.  Another hero’s party member helped Naofumi out and L’arc and Therese prevented Glass from getting injured further, and they retreated.  Naofumi then had a surprise for Raphtalia at the end of the show.  He was rebuilding her hometown as a sign of resistance to the waves and was appointed the leader of the place.  Raphtalia broke down crying and pleaded for Naofumi not to ever leave her.  Naofumi would continue to stay with Raphtalia and fight the waves.  Everyone that the shield hero had met on his journey gave more and more meaning to his life, the way it should be.


Overall, Shield Hero is not your typical isekai anime.  It’s about four heroes who are recruited to fight for another world, sure, but about one guy in particular named Naofumi Iwatani who loses all trust and respect of others for being the shield hero.  Naofumi is initially naive and wants to turn on them, but over time, by helping others, and with the help of Raphtalia, finds meaning in his life again.  By doing good things and speaking the truth he begins to clear his name and gain the trust and respect back he had lost.  The series includes action, good storytelling, a few plot twists, and a bit of humor.  I would recommend it to anyone who wants something new to watch that has action and also a bit of heartwarming/feels to it.  My only complaint with the series is that the ending felt a bit lackluster, but more seasons of Shield Hero are confirmed, so this is fine.  Overall, The Rising Of The best boy Shield Hero/Tate no Yūsha no Nariagari gets an 8/10 on the anime scale.

Well, besides weekly episodes of Tower of God, next up on my watchlist are Trigun and Samurai Champloo, but I might need to get Hulu to watch those instead of just VRV, so I’ll put those off.  For now, I’m going to take a break from watching new anime and rewatch all of My Hero Academia, but in English.  Wanted to do this for awhile, and now that season four has concluded, it’s the perfect time to do so.  Until next time.  See ya!​


----------



## Taj

Today I begrudgingly admit that I'm Love Live! trash

I actually haven't watched much anime, especially the non mainstream ones. Maybe I'll pick up a random anime generator and go to town


----------



## Corrie

neester14 said:


> Today I begrudgingly admit that I'm Love Live! trash



Best girl is Kotori. Fite me


----------



## Taj

Corrie said:


> Best girl is Kotori. Fite me


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Maki and Umi are top tier. Kotori is definitely number 3 tho


----------



## rubyy

i’m currently watching kaguya sama: love is war ! :3 i had no idea the chika dance girl was from this anime so when i saw her i literally screamed ><


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Youtube keep recommending clips of a gory mostly CG anime called Dorohedoro. Not my thing.


----------



## limiya

I feel like my favorite animes tend to shift around depending on what I’m binging at the moment LOL. I recently re-watched Yuri on Ice and fell back in love with the show! I also have really been wanting to rewatch Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood because it’s just sooooo good, but between work and being tired from work all the time, I have yet to fully motivate myself to commit to rewatching.

I also have been tempted to re-watch Naruto randomly, but that’s an even bigger commitment so we’ll see if that ever happens. Also one of my all-tome faves is Madoka Magica!! It’s got a super special place in my heart.


----------



## duckyducky

.


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3

i


----------



## Romaki

I watched B: The Beginning on Netflix because it looked good. Personally not a fan of this kind of supernatural element, but the procedural element was really good so I watched the whole show regardless of that. It was certainely better than expected from a randomly picked show. 



Spoiler: I also have some thoughts on the When Marnie Was Here movie that I need to post somewhere.



I've been watching some random Studio Ghibli movies here and there because they're fantastic kids movies. But this one really blew me away with its plot elements and storytelling. I can understand why a Studio Ghibli fan wouldn't be too fond of it, but it was the perfect movie for me. First of all, I really enjoyed the sapphic undertones of the movie and the interpretation of discover. The main characters probably shouldn't be shipped (even if one is a figment of the other's imagination), but maybe the creators shouldn't have put in that dancing scene, eh? But it's a great story about self-discovery after grief through art and fiction, and I don't want to take away from it because of my simple viewing pleasures.

I really didn't expect anything from the story except for the girl not being real of course. Having seen some Studio Ghibli classics I just expected a spiritual world in some way, but I'm really happy that this one was based in reality. After a while it become clear that there are two different timelines, but I really loved it when the movie blatantly explains that the other timeline is completely fictional on purpose from the protagonist's perspective and that they like using their dream world as a form of escapism. Seeing her delusions about them as tough though.

My favorite part of the movie was the relevation that Marnie herself told Anna all the stories she's made up in her head and found in that diary. Like her finding that diary with all the same stories was an interesting moment and part of me still thought it just wrote itself or Anna wrote it down after the fact. Also I really loved how they slowly told Marnie's story near the ending and you slowly realized that Anna is her grandchild after seeing Marnie go through all these hardships. I would have been fine if they were just related because I like to believe that some memories get passed down and manifest themselves in one way or another, but the baby memory thing was just as fine for the story.

It was also nice for Anna to discover her roots and her heritage while also accepting her new family finally. I almost cried when she casually called her aunt mom, that was such a nice moment the movie didn't feel like drawing too much attention to. It's just so beautiful overall.




	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



biibii said:


> toradora*
> 
> *= greatly recommend



Toradora is just the sweetest slice of life anime I've seen in my entire life, I don't think I ever rooted for a pairing like I did with this one.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Romaki said:


> Toradora is just the sweetest slice of life anime I've seen in my entire life, I don't think I ever rooted for a pairing like I did with this one.


This has gotten my attention! I love a good romance haha I’ll have to check out Toradora I guess.


----------



## carackobama

haven’t posted in here in a while!

this season I’m watching:


Fruits Basket season 2
Tower Of God 
Fugou Keiji 
Kakushigoto 
Food Wars 
Nami yo Kiitekure
Bakarina 
Yesterday wo Utatte 
Kaguya-sama - season 2
BNA 

Furuba, BNA Yesterday No Utatte and Kaguya are definitely my faves! I also started Gleipnir and Listeners but dropped them


----------



## Fey

I never would’ve thought I’d get that into 
*My Next Life as a Villainess*!

Started watching the first episode just by chance, and both me and my bf love it now. We thought it’d be the average cute but predictable story, but it’s so unexpected and refreshing in a lot of ways. 



Reginald Fairfield said:


> This looks interesting.



It’s a really cute show, if you like comedy / slice of life. Can only recommend!


----------



## Maiana

I rewatched half of Serial Experiments Lain and I'm still confused.

Also rewatched Perfect Blue for the second time. Watched it three years ago and did not understand a thing.. Now, everything made Perfect Sense.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## Lady Timpani

Maiana said:


> I rewatched half of Serial Experiments Lain and I'm still confused.
> 
> Also rewatched Perfect Blue for the second time. Watched it three years ago and did not understand a thing.. Now, everything made Perfect Sense.


Oooh did you like Lain? I’ve been thinking of watching that at some point soon, I’ve heard good things about it.

Perfect Blue messed me up the first time I watched it lmao. I’m still not ready to rewatch it.


----------



## Maiana

Lady Timpani said:


> Oooh did you like Lain? I’ve been thinking of watching that at some point soon, I’ve heard good things about it.
> 
> Perfect Blue messed me up the first time I watched it lmao. I’m still not ready to rewatch it.


Man it really did, such a crazy movie.
Also, I really do like Lain! The only thing is that it's so confusing to follow lol
Though, I'm pretty sure they have analysis videos on Youtube explaining the whole series if you finish it. <3


----------



## meggtheegg

ahhhh i've wanted to watch Perfect Blue as I've heard so much about it but my boyfriend is wary for me to watch it because he said it'd be triggering for a past trauma of mine, so i've avoided it pretty heavily ;n;

anyone here a fan of fruits basket and been watching the new series??? it's so beautiful and faithful to the manga! new episode today and im so excited to watch it *u*

I've also started nichijou and oeiwdsjkbs it's so funny


----------



## Lady Timpani

meggtheegg said:


> ahhhh i've wanted to watch Perfect Blue as I've heard so much about it but my boyfriend is wary for me to watch it because he said it'd be triggering for a past trauma of mine, so i've avoided it pretty heavily ;n;
> 
> anyone here a fan of fruits basket and been watching the new series??? it's so beautiful and faithful to the manga! new episode today and im so excited to watch it *u*
> 
> I've also started nichijou and oeiwdsjkbs it's so funny


It’s a great movie but I can definitely understand why that may be the case if the content in it is already a trigger for you. I don’t really have any triggers but I was still pretty shook up by it. I think it’s good that your boyfriend is looking out for you like that! Maybe if you’re really interested you could ask him to summarize it for you beforehand so you’re more aware going into it, but either way I hope you do what is safest for you!

I LOVE Fruits Basket and I started watching the new anime but haven’t watched anything past episode 1. My plan was to let some episodes pile up so I could watch them in quick succession, but if they’re already on season 2 then I guess my plan worked too well hahaha. I’m glad to hear you’re liking it though! I’d like to get back into it at some point, I just have so many other things I’m wanting to do right now. What point in the story are they at rn?


----------



## Luciaaaa

I want to start to try getting into it!


----------



## meggtheegg

Lady Timpani said:


> It’s a great movie but I can definitely understand why that may be the case if the content in it is already a trigger for you. I don’t really have any triggers but I was still pretty shook up by it. I think it’s good that your boyfriend is looking out for you like that! Maybe if you’re really interested you could ask him to summarize it for you beforehand so you’re more aware going into it, but either way I hope you do what is safest for you!
> 
> I LOVE Fruits Basket and I started watching the new anime but haven’t watched anything past episode 1. My plan was to let some episodes pile up so I could watch them in quick succession, but if they’re already on season 2 then I guess my plan worked too well hahaha. I’m glad to hear you’re liking it though! I’d like to get back into it at some point, I just have so many other things I’m wanting to do right now. What point in the story are they at rn?


ahhh thank you for your kind words! i wonder if maybe he just skipped the triggering parts if i'd still be able to enjoy the movie without missing too much?

the new anime doesn't quite line up with the old one, it actually is 100% faithful to the manga, but if you're familiar with the manga, they've just started to slowly introduce Rin and Kureno 



Luciaaaa said:


> I want to start to try getting into it!



you definitely should! it's slice of life and really easy to watch but there's a cool twist on the slice of life genre in my opinion that makes it really interesting


----------



## Luciaaaa

meggtheegg said:


> ahhh thank you for your kind words! i wonder if maybe he just skipped the triggering parts if i'd still be able to enjoy the movie without missing too much?
> 
> the new anime doesn't quite line up with the old one, it actually is 100% faithful to the manga, but if you're familiar with the manga, they've just started to slowly introduce Rin and Kureno
> 
> 
> 
> you definitely should! it's slice of life and really easy to watch but there's a cool twist on the slice of life genre in my opinion that makes it really interesting


i feel like now is the best time too with the whole world situation


----------



## Lady Timpani

meggtheegg said:


> ahhh thank you for your kind words! i wonder if maybe he just skipped the triggering parts if i'd still be able to enjoy the movie without missing too much?
> 
> the new anime doesn't quite line up with the old one, it actually is 100% faithful to the manga, but if you're familiar with the manga, they've just started to slowly introduce Rin and Kureno
> 
> 
> 
> you definitely should! it's slice of life and really easy to watch but there's a cool twist on the slice of life genre in my opinion that makes it really interesting


Ooh nice Rin is one of my favorite characters! o: I’m glad they’re staying true to the manga, I never actually watched the original anime because I heard it was so different.


----------



## meggtheegg

Luciaaaa said:


> i feel like now is the best time too with the whole world situation


yeah i actually started fruits basket 2 months ago or so when this all started happening, and it's been really comforting and i feel like i stumbled upon it at kind of a perfect time. it made me feel so much better with everything going on that i bought a lot of the manga after watching what's released :'^)



Lady Timpani said:


> Ooh nice Rin is one of my favorite characters! o: I’m glad they’re staying true to the manga, I never actually watched the original anime because I heard it was so different.


oh man if you like the manga you'll love the new series! 
i've been reading the manga alongside the anime, so i dont know too much about Rin yet, but i'm definitely intrigued!!


----------



## Lady Timpani

meggtheegg said:


> yeah i actually started fruits basket 2 months ago or so when this all started happening, and it's been really comforting and i feel like i stumbled upon it at kind of a perfect time. it made me feel so much better with everything going on that i bought a lot of the manga after watching what's released :'^)
> 
> 
> oh man if you like the manga you'll love the new series!
> i've been reading the manga alongside the anime, so i dont know too much about Rin yet, but i'm definitely intrigued!!


Fair warning then, Fruits Basket can also be pretty dark at times, Rin’s story especially. I don’t recall at which point things start getting kind of tough, but it is shortly after her introduction that they really start delving deep into it.


----------



## meggtheegg

Lady Timpani said:


> Fair warning then, Fruits Basket can also be pretty dark at times, Rin’s story especially. I don’t recall at which point things start getting kind of tough, but it is shortly after her introduction that they really start delving deep into it.


yeah my friend who suggested the series to me said the same thing, actually. and i dont mind! if anything it just makes me curious
thank you for the heads up!


----------



## LadyDestani

meggtheegg said:


> anyone here a fan of fruits basket and been watching the new series??? it's so beautiful and faithful to the manga! new episode today and im so excited to watch it *u*



I'm also watching the current season of Fruits Basket. I've never read the manga but I did see the original anime, so the story is well past the parts I knew by now. I'm very interested in Rin's character and can't wait to learn more about her.


----------



## Midoriya

PerfectPeaches:3 said:


> i



Sorry for the late response.  I saw your initial post, but wasn’t able to respond at the time.  If you’re still looking for recommendations, these are my top five favorites of everything I’ve watched in the last two years.

1. Parasyte the maxim
2. Kill la Kill
3. My Hero Academia
4. JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures
5. Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood

I would recommend Kill la Kill and JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures in particular.  Hope this helps.  ^^


----------



## Hatsushimo

Are there shoujo/old-school mahou shoujo fans here on TBT? I mostly watch for-girls media from the late '90s and early '00s, notwithstanding the fact that I am a 26-year-old man. My favourite anime is _Tomorrow's Nadja_ (_Ashiťa no Nadja)_, but I'm a really big fan of _Ojamajo Doremi_ and _Pretty Cure_ as well. Basically anything by Todo Izumi is a win in my book, haha...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Hatsushimo said:


> Are there shoujo/old-school mahou shoujo fans here on TBT? I mostly watch for-girls media from the late '90s and early '00s, notwithstanding the fact that I am a 26-year-old man. My favourite anime is _Tomorrow's Nadja_ (_Ashiťa no Nadja)_, but I'm a really big fan of _Ojamajo Doremi_ and _Pretty Cure_ as well. Basically anything by Todo Izumi is a win in my book, haha...


I know of a couple. Ouran High School Host Club is a popular one. Uta no Prince sama is an idol show.





I believe Uta Pri and Kamigami no Asobi started as "dating sims".


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I finished "High School Prodigies", and now I don't know what I should watch next...

Actually, I should rephrase that. I have a list of series I need to watch, and I could easily pick one at random, but I still don't know what to do. I want to watch something, but I've just been so tired lately...


----------



## dedenne

ive been watching a few seasonal anime recently so here are my thoughts:

tower of god: pretty good so far, definitely got better after the first few episodes. the soundtrack is great, as expected from kevin penkin (the op and ed songs are good as well, shame the visuals arent so good). i like the art style but the animation can be hit or miss. also bam is quite bland, i prefer khun lmao.
gal and dino: during the first few episodes i was think what the hell is going on but i really like it! i prefer the anime part to the live action part but honestly this show is so underrated just because its partly live action
princess connect re dive: uhh this anime is not good. the art and animation are great but it has probably the worst mc ever and its just all over the place tbh.
kakushigoto: i. love. it. its so wholesome ;-; and hime is so precious. i also really like the more dramatic bits at the end of each episode, i dont think im mentally prepared for the ending.
bna: first half was fantastic. second half was rushed. its quite sad bc this couldve been anime of the season if it was 2 cours : (.
gleipnir: edgy show of the season. i rly dont have much to say other than its good. nothing more and not much less.
otome game: definitely the best harem ive ever seen, i love the characters and its just really fun to watch bakarina be oblivious to her bisexual harem. there is a bit of a storyline but its definitely more focused on the interactions between the characters, which im not complaining about.


----------



## rubyy

currently on kaguya sama love is war! :3


----------



## PeachTea04

My boyfriend and I are watching clannad atm, on season 2, we’re just watching it to find out what’s the big dealio about it, personally from what I’ve watched so far, I don’t get it but it’s funny at times. The girls cringe me out so much  and now I’ve been finding myself humming the OP of the second season often AAAHHH

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Anyone watched Asobi asobase?


----------



## Romaki

Almost done with Violet Evergarden, not my usual setting but it's just so beautiful all around. Personally I think I like the movie better though, I wouldn't say it's my favorite story but I think the longer format works really well.


----------



## Arithmophobia17

I stopped watching anime for a while, and recently i started rewatching what i'd seen of My Hero Academia so I could catch up on it... and I got myself obsessed. I'm a few episodes into the second half of the fourth season and I really love it, I'm thinking about doing the same thing with Haikyuu next because that one's definitely an all time fave. Beyond that I have a bunch of seasonal anime from last summer that I never finished, and a plan to watch section on MAL that's super big, so I think my anime addiction is back in full swing lol


----------



## Soigne

watching your lie in april. i've been told it's sad but......... it can't be that bad, right? right?


----------



## Wiimfiuser

I love Boruto, BNHA, Pokémon ( yes that counts ), Naruto, DBS+Z+DB (but only for eating) and yeah.

But for memes... JOJOOOO


----------



## Snek

Kimetsu no Yaiba manga ended last week..it was such a rollercoaster ride


----------



## Fey

Currently watching: Tower of God, My Next Life as a Villainess, Fruits Basket, and Log Horizon (rewatch)

*Tower of God: *
Probably started off with what I consider the worst first episode I’ve ever seen. It raised a lot of questions while somehow failing to draw any interest. I decided to give it another chance and ended up watching past Episode 2—a slight but mostly insignificant improvement—solely for the giant alligator. Since then, it’s managed to pull me in with its world and characters. A lot is still left very vague, but there’s enough substance now to keep me curious for more.

*My Next Life as a Villainess:*
Compared to the previous one, this show took a turn for the worse. Initially it surprised me with how fresh and unexpected the story was developing—but for the last few episodes it’s just seemed like generic fluff. The protagonist went from endearingly oblivious to obnoxiously dense, and the plot has lost almost all of its initial conflict and intrigue imo. Here’s hoping it’ll defy expectations a second time.

*Fruits Basket:*
This remake has been my first exposure to the story, and I’ve been liking it pretty consistently since it started. I don’t think the  characters and their dynamics are nearly as deep or developed as people make them out to be, but it’s well done nonetheless. The background/secret of the Soma family is my primary interest, but I definitely see myself enjoying the ride until I get to those answers.

*Log Horizon (2014):*
Hands-down my favorite Isekai and imo the best implementation of the whole “being transported to the world of a video game” trope. It’s approach to the concept is detailed and reflects actual MMO culture—right down to small but fun aspects like people’s ridiculous usernames or getups (rl players would totally call themselves Boss Bolognese or William Massachusetts, and wear everything from the most over-the-top armor, over skimpy outfits to full teddy bear costumes!) This “realistic” approach also extends to the societal implications that such circumstances would bring: how do differences between veteran players and newcomers factor into daily life? what will the relationship between players and “NPCs” be like? etc.

I can only recommend it to anyone who already likes the Isekai genre or has an interest in video games/MMOs. *Season 3 is due to air later this year! *


----------



## Arithmophobia17

I just finished MHA s4 this morning!! I love Hawks' design and the very end was super interesting, so hype for s5!!! 

I'm thinking i may start beastars because i was interested in it before it came out last summer and i've heard a lot of good things, though i might also just go into haikyuu... yeah i think i'll revisit my favorite volleyball team and watch beastars after. ahhh i'm so excited to watch haikyuu again!! so good

also i'm heavily considering blowing all my savings on buying almost every MHA manga volume, because idk if i can wait til s5 and i've heard a tiny bit about the next arc and it makes me really excited... i forgot how addicting anime can be! especially when you have some amazing shows that got new seasons while you weren't looking lol


----------



## Darby

Brynhildr in the Darkness is... words fail but I have only three eps left so... I don’t even know... Why can’t they all be Konosuba?? And I recently watched School Live so my curve swung down deeply... Time to go finish rewatching Gintama for a bit.


----------



## LadyDestani

After finishing the live-action Kakegurui, I've decided to start on That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime. I've only watched the first episode so far, but man it makes me want to be a slime. I seriously can't figure out if there's a down-side yet.


----------



## Romaki

I watched Ocean Waves last night and it's pretty good.



Spoiler: Some opinions regarding the content.



I don't want to speak on the romance aspect of the movie because it was very subtle and I need to watch it again to understand it.

But I just wanted to say how much I like Rikako as a character. I know people really dislike her and I can't argue against that, but I see her violence more of a reflection of the past and choose to ignore it as it was something the creators probably didn't think too much about. She pushes people away because she's hurt. These days she'd probably just shove him to showcase the emotional distance between the two.

I like headstrong characters and I do love *****y female characters that eventually calm down but never lose their fire inside. That's just my preference, I like characters who take action and formed their own opinion. So I really liked it when Rikako never changed her opinion about the new town. She doesn't like it because she doesn't feel comfortable in a close-knitted community. She doesn't want to have to do things just because a small community expects her to do them. People don't like her attitude, but she just keeps to herself and studies so that she can move back and be accepted into a good college in a busy city where she feels at home. When she loaned money from Taku I definitely expected that to turn into a conflict, but she just saved up to fly home for once and she knew that her father would give her some money out of guilt. Yet she still wanted to see him because she loves him.

And I also do like the romance, the scene of Taku understanding why Rikako loves Tokyo and agreeing with it is still in my mind. They seek out the same future, which is not true for either Rikako and Yutaka or even Taku and Yutaka. Yutaka does influence Taku and he considers other big cities, but he still carries that stubborn vulnerable girl in his heart because he just likes her. There's nothing more to it, he was attracted to her (shown through the beach pic he bought) and he understood and supported her ideas and feelings. As I said I need to rewatch it to get a better idea of the subtle romance, but from what I remember I can definitely see how they gravitate towards each other without being able to say something. I've seen that there are videos about Taku being queer and having had feelings for Yutaka, but ultimately dismissing them in favor for a straight relationship he feels more comfortable in, but I didn't really notice it on my first watch. I paid attention to his relation to Yutaka, but I also thought the movie wasn't about Taku forming a romantic relationship with a female classmate. His interest in Rikako seemed genuine enough to me, but I'm not saying that there isn't an indication of him being bi and having considered a relationship with Yutaka.

It's definitely something I need to pay closer attention to on a second watch. The movie is incredibly subtle, but I just love coming of age stories. Normally I'm not that into romance stories, but Studio Ghibli and animes like Toradora really made me appreciate well-written love stories. I wanted more from this movie, more story to see them fall in love, but I see the point of not showing everything. At first I thought I dislike this movie, but after thinking about it a lot I really love it actually.


----------



## Mikaiah

Current Status:

w/ bf:
Tower of God - caught up <3
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei - finished ~
Vinland Saga - 12/24

self:
- I don't watch anime but here's the manga/LNs I've been reading recently, I guess -

Classroom of the Elite - vol. 3 (LN)
the Alchemist who Survived Now Dreams of a Quiet Life - vol. 1 (LN)
ReLIFE
Saihate no Paladin 
To Your Eternity
too many more to list


----------



## Kurb

I mean, Avatar: The Last Airbender rocks, so...


----------



## LunaRover

Mikaiah said:


> Current Status:
> 
> w/ bf:
> Tower of God - caught up <3
> Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei - finished ~
> Vinland Saga - 12/24
> 
> self:
> - I don't watch anime but here's the manga/LNs I've been reading recently, I guess -
> 
> Classroom of the Elite - vol. 3 (LN)
> the Alchemist who Survived Now Dreams of a Quiet Life - vol. 1 (LN)
> ReLIFE
> Saihate no Paladin
> To Your Eternity
> too many more to list


Oooh I'm reading ReLIFE too


----------



## Mikaiah

LunaRover said:


> Oooh I'm reading ReLIFE too


yeeeaaah I remember reading some of it way back in high school (I was having hardcore relationship problems at the time lol) but dropped it before the series finished. Just trying to fill in the holes now \o/


----------



## Neb

I’m mostly just watching shows from my backlog right now. Nichijou and Hitoribocchi have satisfied my comedy itch, while Cowboy Bebop has kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

The heck?


----------



## dedenne

im halfway through school-live right now and i love it, horror is probably my least favourite genre but god this is good. the first episode is one of my favourite anime episodes now, and episode 6 was super sad, i shouldve seen it coming but aaa that was deep D :
ive also been reading tonikaku cawaii, its super cute and im excited for the anime in october. i read hina change which was really good but it was kinda traumatising lmao. im trying to catch up on the promised neverland and honestly although the manga is great i actually prefer the anime, i think the soundtracks helped a lot.


----------



## biibii

i just watched the attack on titan trailer and im shook


----------



## Ichiban

i've been watching one piece for about a month now, im halfway towards being caught up and wow what a ride its been. the decision to split the straw hats up and place them all around the world to get stronger is such a great idea and i'm really excited for when they all finally reunite


----------



## LadyDestani

biibii said:


> i just watched the attack on titan trailer and im shook



I just watched it too. Can't wait for the final season!


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve watched all four seasons of the sub of My Hero Academia in the past, so I’ve been blasting my way through all four seasons of the English dub and I’m currently already on season four after just a week or two.  Have to say it has been fun and really helped me rediscover what happened and any important details I missed.  Not going to recap it since I already did for the sub many pages back, but yeah.

Also, once I finish this I’ll be catching up on Tower of God and posting a recap here once I do.  Then I’ll be starting Mob Psycho to see what’s so great about it.  ^^


----------



## Xeleron

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Also, once I finish this I’ll be catching up on Tower of God and posting a recap here once I do.  Then I’ll be starting Mob Psycho to see what’s so great about it.  ^^



_Tower of God _ended up being better than I had imagined, I wouldn't say it's the best show ever (my opinion) but I think it's definitely worth a watch. I LOVE _Mob Psycho 100_, but this comes from a person who didn't binge watch it, I patiently waited for a new episode each week, so it definitely kept the excitement going!


PeachTea04 said:


> My boyfriend and I are watching clannad atm, on season 2, we’re just watching it to find out what’s the big dealio about it, personally from what I’ve watched so far, I don’t get it but it’s funny at times. The girls cringe me out so much  and now I’ve been finding myself humming the OP of the second season often AAAHHH


I watched _Clannad_ + _Clannad After Story _when I was quite young, so the second season really got me feeling *emotional*.


----------



## PeachTea04

Xeleron said:


> I watched _Clannad_ + _Clannad After Story _when I was quite young, so the second season really got me feeling *emotional*.



i too am watching tower of God atm lol, finished clannad, i was sooooooo mad in like the second last ep? Yes, it was “emotional”


----------



## Mikaiah

I just relistened to the Maquia theme song and im kinda tearing up again ;;


----------



## Xeleron

PeachTea04 said:


> i too am watching tower of God atm lol, finished clannad, i was sooooooo mad in like the second last ep? Yes, it was “emotional”


I have no clue, it's been soooo long lol I just remember the tears running down my face as a kid, and attempting to sing along "dango, dango ,daikazoku" 


Mikaiah said:


> I just relistened to the Maquia theme song and im kinda tearing up again ;;


Was that just a movie? Or was there a show as well?


----------



## Mikaiah

Xeleron said:


> Was that just a movie? Or was there a show as well?


was just the movie, haha. I went to go see a screening of it with a couple friends when it came out.
had to spend a solid ten minutes bawling my eyes out in the car afterwards before I could drive again LOL


----------



## Xeleron

Mikaiah said:


> was just the movie, haha. I went to go see a screening of it with a couple friends when it came out.
> had to spend a solid ten minutes bawling my eyes out in the car afterwards before I could drive again LOL


I know this is going to sound weird, just hear me out, but it's good to know! I haven't seen it, but I looked it up after you mentioned it and the poster looks really pretty. I've actually been searching for a good tearjerker and if you had to wait to calm down before driving off, this might be what I've been looking for!


----------



## Mikaiah

Xeleron said:


> I know this is going to sound weird, just hear me out, but it's good to know! I haven't seen it, but I looked it up after you mentioned it and the poster looks really pretty. I've actually been searching for a good tearjerker and if you had to wait to calm down before driving off, this might be what I've been looking for!


ahh, hopefully you enjoy it then, hehe!
I wont spoil anything here


----------



## elo-chan

Xeleron said:


> I know this is going to sound weird, just hear me out, but it's good to know! I haven't seen it, but I looked it up after you mentioned it and the poster looks really pretty. I've actually been searching for a good tearjerker and if you had to wait to calm down before driving off, this might be what I've been looking for!


Maquia was really good and I highly recommend it! It does feel a little rushed at times but thats inevitable considering its only a 2 hour movie. I also saw it in theaters and I remember being very emotional during the movie.

In other news, I'm really enjoying Ascendance of a Bookworm. I found it randomly whilst browsing Crunchyroll and finished the first season within a couple of days. Currently on the 2nd season which hasn't let me down yet either. It has that "Dr. Stone" type of feel given that the main character is placed into a more uncivilized world which she gradually improves with her knowledge of all the innovations that were created in modern-day (cooking techniques, clothes, making paper)... It's just overall a really fun and non-stressful show.


----------



## Xeleron

@elo-chan @Mikaiah 
Dude... my heart... 
So, it turns out I had already seen the ending clip from a Youtube video or FB post a long time ago. I knew what was going to happen halfway through... BUT... that didn't stop me from  my eyes out. Honestly, I feel like if I watched it again I would get the same reaction, especially the scene with Onora... that scene hit me hard 



Spoiler



since my fur baby is 15


 I can't believe it was played in a movie theater, I wonder what it was like in there at the end .-.


----------



## Corrie

Well my bf and I split up so I can finally watch the last few episodes of Ghost Stories. We were watching it together but not no more! Lol


----------



## Lady Timpani

Corrie said:


> Well my bf and I split up so I can finally watch the last few episodes of Ghost Stories. We were watching it together but not no more! Lol


I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you're doing okay.

I'm thinking of watching Yawara once I finish some other stuff but I can't find English subs up until episode 40, so I'm kind of in a pickle lol. It's on the older side too, so unfortunately it doesn't look like anybody's streaming it.


----------



## visibleghost

i low key miss when i was obsessed with anime and would watch an entire show in one or two days. i’m thinking of picking up gintama again but idk. i haven’t kept up with new releases for the past four years so i have no idea what i would watch if i were to pick it up again


----------



## Bloobloop

this is a manga but i just had to talk about it! i read the entirety of aku no hana in one sitting because it was a highly rated psychological manga (which is a genre i looove when done right - liar game and 20th century boys are so well-written and interesting!) and... it sucked! like really, really bad. the art was average at best, but that didn't matter to me nearly as much as the messy and pretentious writing. none of the main characters are likable and the story attempts to be a delve into the human psyche and the different relationships the characters have with each other but it falls completely flat on its face. a lot of the "controversial" or "twisted" stuff feels added in purely for shock value. all in all, i personally found it terrible. maybe i just didn't get it, maybe i'll never understand it but i don't really care.


----------



## Darby

Season two of Re Zero is coming out July 8th, I recommend watching the recently released directors cut of season one to get you back into anime but you can never go wrong with GinTama


----------



## Xeleron

Darby said:


> Season two of Re Zero is coming out July 8th, I recommend watching the recently released directors cut of season one to get you back into anime but you can never go wrong with GinTama


Trust me I tried, but I never got into Gin Tama or Bleach... pls don't attack me ... It also took me a VERY long time to watch Death Note, I remember watching it up until ep. 5 or 7 and not liking, but everyone around me kept telling me "it gets good after ep 7". Long story short, I ended up watching it a couple of years later and I regret every minute of it.


----------



## Milleram

Bloobloop said:


> this is a manga but i just had to talk about it! i read the entirety of aku no hana in one sitting because it was a highly rated psychological manga (which is a genre i looove when done right - liar game and 20th century boys are so well-written and interesting!) and... it sucked! like really, really bad. the art was average at best, but that didn't matter to me nearly as much as the messy and pretentious writing. none of the main characters are likable and the story attempts to be a delve into the human psyche and the different relationships the characters have with each other but it falls completely flat on its face. a lot of the "controversial" or "twisted" stuff feels added in purely for shock value. all in all, i personally found it terrible. maybe i just didn't get it, maybe i'll never understand it but i don't really care.



You're not the only one who didn't get it. Or maybe it just wasn't worth getting. I never read the manga, only watched the anime adaptation, and I didn't enjoy it at all. The anime didn't cover as much as the manga. Based on where it left off, there was definitely room for a second season, but it's been a couple of years now so I doubt there's ever going to be one. I imagine things only got worse later on in the manga.


----------



## Darby

(I thought I knew how to reply with a quote but guess not...) anyway, I’m sorry you didn’t like GinTama, I couldn’t finish Clannad and I’ve never seen anyone not like that one so we’ve all got our quirks but I remember when I first started watching anime I stuck with the dubs but somewhere along the way you kind of run out so you’ve got to start watching subbed and THEN that’s when I got truly hooked. I can’t stand anything not subbed now and can pretty much watch anything just for the voice acting and GinTama is a masterpiece in that regard. I laughed so hard I had to stop watching it just to catch my breath on more than a few occasions.


----------



## Bloobloop

amye.miller said:


> You're not the only one who didn't get it. Or maybe it just wasn't worth getting. I never read the manga, only watched the anime adaptation, and I didn't enjoy it at all. The anime didn't cover as much as the manga. Based on where it left off, there was definitely room for a second season, but it's been a couple of years now so I doubt there's ever going to be one. I imagine things only got worse later on in the manga.



i only read the manga since i heard about it before the anime (which i didn’t even bother with since i disliked the manga so much), and it was kind of a train wreck from start to finish? i just didn’t connect with it at all haha, i think the (in my opinion) one-dimensional characters kind of broke the immersion for me. but it’s strange! my friend said he didn’t like it either, but every review i find online praises it ;;


----------



## visibleghost

Darby said:


> Season two of Re Zero is coming out July 8th, I recommend watching the recently released directors cut of season one to get you back into anime but you can never go wrong with GinTama


thanks! gintama is funny tbh and i like it a lot, which is why i want to get back into it.


----------



## Milleram

Bloobloop said:


> i only read the manga since i heard about it before the anime (which i didn’t even bother with since i disliked the manga so much), and it was kind of a train wreck from start to finish? i just didn’t connect with it at all haha, i think the (in my opinion) one-dimensional characters kind of broke the immersion for me. but it’s strange! my friend said he didn’t like it either, but every review i find online praises it ;;



You're right! So many of the reviews are positive and praise how well it mirrors the ugly side of life. The reviewers say it's so realistic, they become completely immersed in it. I, like you, found the characters to be quite one-dimensional, and therefore unrealistic. Saeki was very bland. Not much depth to her. And although people claim Nakamura perfectly captures how broken and cynical people can be, she kinda had the opposite effect on me. Like, I found her extreme behaviour made her seem LESS realistic. Kasuga was perhaps the most believable character, but that's not saying much. His decisions were so poor, I couldn't get attached to him at all.


----------



## Romaki

Just finished Your Lie In April. Very good anime about sad topics. Probably the best final episode I've ever seen from an anime. Very bittersweet.



Spoiler: Some thoughts on the content.



I have to rewatch it again to pick up on everything, but I really appreciate all of the revelations at the end. Like Kaori dating "womanizer" Ryouta so that Kousei wouldn't even consider making a move. Her saying she wants to be remembered for her music, not caring about competitions. Or her bringing up double suicide so that he realizes that it's a terrible choice he doesn't want to make. It also explains weird moments, like in the beginning how Kaori just playing in the beginning instead of being at the rendezvous spot. I also really appreciate how her sickness didn't come up super suddenly, but was set up properly.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m gonna try this cute anime series  called Glitter force~ it’s on Nextflix


----------



## Darby

I’m almost done watching The Sounds of Life on Hulu, it’s pretty good so far, I like it.


----------



## Kevinnn

The Wind Rises has been on my watchlist for yearssss and might try finally watching it tonight


----------



## Ichiban

after taking the weekend off, i'm going to continue my one piece binge, i'm hoping to be at the latest episode by next month


----------



## pochy

i watched 5 centimeters per second on youtube and i have to say... oh boy have i forgotten how little slice of life animes revolve around setting a moral at the end! i waited a few second after it ended thinking 'wait, what was i supposed to learn there?'
i guess its sort of refreshing when there isnt constantly a lecture behind a film, though.
(im confused why he didnt even show interest in kanae even after her referencing the 5 metres per second thing lol)


----------



## Xeleron

FreeHelium said:


> after taking the weekend off, i'm going to continue my one piece binge, i'm hoping to be at the latest episode by next month


Oh boy! That's some dedication! I ended up dropping the show a while ago :c I guess for me, it felt like I was only getting 15 min or less of showtime... it had the op, then a recap from the previous ep and then the ed. It just didn't feel like it was worth it for me to keep watching it, but I'm sure I'll get back into some time... that or I'll just end up rewatching "_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_" lol


----------



## Ichiban

Xeleron said:


> Oh boy! That's some dedication! I ended up dropping the show a while ago :c I guess for me, it felt like I was only getting 15 min or less of showtime... it had the op, then a recap from the previous ep and then the ed. It just didn't feel like it was worth it for me to keep watching it, but I'm sure I'll get back into some time... that or I'll just end up rewatching "_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_" lol



the beauty of timestamps to skip the recaps helps


----------



## Xeleron

FreeHelium said:


> the beauty of timestamps to skip the recaps helps


YES! But that's exactly what makes the episodes feel so short


----------



## Ichiban

Xeleron said:


> YES! But that's exactly what makes the episodes feel so short


more bingeable atleast to me that way lol, i also watch the ops so it feels long enough for me lol


----------



## pochy

ik this is an anime thread not manga, but i reread oyasumi punpun  (T ^ T) i am unokay


----------



## Lattecakes

So I am finally caught up on Ahiru no Sora and oh man!!!! Why Momoharu?! Why?! I can't believe he turned down Madoka when be clearly likes her too! And---I am still in disbelief that Sora's mother passed away...I really believed she was getting better and would be their team manager and lead them to victory   Then on top of this, the whole basketball team has been disbanded and their lockeroom has been taken away after they worked so hard to repair it too :/ These guys can't seem to catch a break.
On a random note, watching this is making me miss Haikyuu. I really wanted to see Karasuno go against the Miya twins XD


----------



## Darby

Well, good, now I don’t have to watch Ahiru no Sora but what I want to know is if I’m the only one that thinks White Album is just weird? It’s a train wreck, all over the place and I almost don’t want to admit I’ve watched this one, it’s that strange... I’m going back to rewatching GinTama to purify myself, I’ve got two episodes of season one left and it just keeps getting more and more bizarre so I doubt I’ll watch the second season, I think I’d rather watch Konosuba for the eighth time.


----------



## Xeleron

Lattecakes said:


> So I am finally caught up on Ahiru no Sora and oh man!!!! Why Momoharu?! Why?! I can't believe he turned down Madoka when be clearly likes her too! And---I am still in disbelief that Sora's mother passed away...I really believed she was getting better and would be their team manager and lead them to victory   Then on top of this, the whole basketball team has been disbanded and their lockeroom has been taken away after they worked so hard to repair it too :/ These guys can't seem to catch a break.
> On a random note, watching this is making me miss Haikyuu. I really wanted to see Karasuno go against the Miya twins XD





Darby said:


> Well, good, now I don’t have to watch Ahiru no Sora but what I want to know is if I’m the only one that thinks White Album is just weird? It’s a train wreck, all over the place and I almost don’t want to admit I’ve watched this one, it’s that strange... I’m going back to rewatching GinTama to purify myself, I’ve got two episodes of season one left and it just keeps getting more and more bizarre so I doubt I’ll watch the second season, I think I’d rather watch Konosuba for the eighth time.


You can totally still watch, I caught up after reading @ Lattecakes post and I still teared up... their post was what actually made me pick it up again lol 

I feel like I watched it.... but I might've dropped it... it's a long lost memory now   (White Album)

I kinda want to rewatch Tokyo Godfathers for a good comedic relief


----------



## Mary

I hadn’t watched any anime stuff in ages, but I recently got into MHA and it’s amazing. I swear I’m not just saying that because of your name. I mean, the story itself is awesome so far.  It’s not so predicable that it’s boring, but it also doesn’t feel random or like it was just thrown together. Also, the character design is incredible (froppy has my heart!! also I’d be lying if I said that I didn’t think Eraserhead was kinda hot... oop.)  I appreciate that the rest of class 1-a isn’t ignored - they all get stories and character development. I’m so geeked over it all right now! I think it hits the perfect ratio of action scenes vs. comedy/everyday stuff scenes for me as well. I’m at season 4 now, but it doesn’t have a dubbed version on Hulu yet as far as I know. Subbed isn’t a problem for me in general, but lately I’ve been enjoying playing switch games while watching (multitasking is relaxing for me) and it’s hard to do that when you have to read the words to understand what’s going on. I’ll need to set aside some time to focus on it.


----------



## Tokkidokie

I've lagged on the bnha anime (stopped at the introduction of UA's Big Three in Season 3), but I'm fully caught up on the manga. The manga is hardcore stressing me out right now.

One of my ACNL characters has a small hero office on his second floor and I spent an unmentionable amount of hours creating Hawks' shirt and jacket (also UA gym shirt, Fat Gum's Jacket, and various pixel character shirts) 

My favourite anime growing up was Gundam Wing and no one can tell me that there is a better suit than Deathscythe (Hell), lol.


----------



## Lattecakes

Xeleron said:


> You can totally still watch, I caught up after reading @ Lattecakes post and I still teared up... their post was what actually made me pick it up again lol
> 
> I feel like I watched it.... but I might've dropped it... it's a long lost memory now   (White Album)
> 
> I kinda want to rewatch Tokyo Godfathers for a good comedic relief


Ahh, I am glad my post inspired you to continue watching the show. I didn't think someone would read my post (I am used to people not reading my posts more than reading it lol). Now that I know there is a slight chance of that happening, I will be sure to post a spoiler warning before sharing my feelings and thoughts >_< 
And yess, what happened is so sad right? I teared up too. Did you see this week's episode? It's definitely the official starting point for them and I am excited to see them at their best


----------



## Xeleron

Lattecakes said:


> Ahh, I am glad my post inspired you to continue watching the show. I didn't think someone would read my post (I am used to people not reading my posts more than reading it lol). Now that I know there is a slight chance of that happening, I will be sure to post a spoiler warning before sharing my feelings and thoughts >_<
> And yess, what happened is so sad right? I teared up too. Did you see this week's episode? It's definitely the official starting point for them and I am excited to see them at their best


I noticed not a lot of people reply to posts, but this thread was made to discuss anime and since I have no one IRL to talk to about anime, I'll take any chance I can get here    
I think I stoped watching literally one episode before all  went down  YESSSS I DID!!!! The teacher's wife bugged me a bit, but I understand where she's coming from! 


Tokkidokie said:


> I've lagged on the bnha anime (stopped at the introduction of UA's Big Three in Season 3), but I'm fully caught up on the manga. The manga is hardcore stressing me out right now.
> 
> One of my ACNL characters has a small hero office on his second floor and I spent an unmentionable amount of hours creating Hawks' shirt and jacket (also UA gym shirt, Fat Gum's Jacket, and various pixel character shirts)
> 
> My favourite anime growing up was Gundam Wing and no one can tell me that there is a better suit than Deathscythe (Hell), lol.


Mecha is so hard for me to get into : c some of the VERY few mechas I like are Bokurano (favorite mecha) and Kuromukuro 
I think one of the earliest animes I ever watched (besides hamtaro and mirmo zibang) was Ranma 1/2


----------



## Corrie

Hey guys! I'm back for more recommendations!

Anyone know any slice of life anime that aren't fanservicy or moe blob? I've been looking for something relaxing to watch but has some substance to it.


----------



## Xeleron

Corrie said:


> Hey guys! I'm back for more recommendations!
> 
> Anyone know any slice of life anime that aren't fanservicy or moe blob? I've been looking for something relaxing to watch but has some substance to it.


If you're looking for a slice of life more on the rom-com side, I recommend Ore Monogatari, Toradora! or Nodame Cantabile (if you can find them, I watched a long time ago). K-on is a really good one as well (and I don't think it has any romance, if you're not into that)


----------



## Corrie

Xeleron said:


> If you're looking for a slice of life more on the rom-com side, I recommend Ore Monogatari, Toradora! or Nodame Cantabile (if you can find them, I watched a long time ago). K-on is a really good one as well (and I don't think it has any romance, if you're not into that)


Ah thanks for the recs!! 

I've seen K-On and liked it a lot. It's considered a moe blob I suppose but I liked it lol. Wasn't too much of a fan of Toradora as Taiga annoyed me lol. Loved Minori though! I'll check out the other two! I've heard of Ore Monogatari so now is the time to watch it! I haven't heard of Nodame Cantabile but it looks super cute so I'll check it out too!!


----------



## Xeleron

Corrie said:


> Ah thanks for the recs!!
> 
> I've seen K-On and liked it a lot. It's considered a moe blob I suppose but I liked it lol. Wasn't too much of a fan of Toradora as Taiga annoyed me lol. Loved Minori though! I'll check out the other two! I've heard of Ore Monogatari so now is the time to watch it! I haven't heard of Nodame Cantabile but it looks super cute so I'll check it out too!!


Oh no! Toradora is one of my favorite rom-coms lol I find it to be the opposite... I think Minori is super shady (I think it's funny how we like the opposite characters lol) Both of those shows are hilarious, they're definitely worth a watch.
Chihayafuru and Space Brothers are also pretty good thematic slice of life shows! Although, Chihayafuru can get a bit boring at times.
Didn't know what moeblob was until today lol so thanks for that bit of info!


----------



## Corrie

Xeleron said:


> Oh no! Toradora is one of my favorite rom-coms lol I find it to be the opposite... I think Minori is super shady (I think it's funny how we like the opposite characters lol) Both of those shows are hilarious, they're definitely worth a watch.
> Chihayafuru and Space Brothers are also pretty good thematic slice of life shows! Although, Chihayafuru can get a bit boring at times.
> Didn't know what moeblob was until today lol so thanks for that bit of info!


Haha that is funny! I do have to admit that Taiga did have her moments, especially any scene with her and Ami in it. She was straight savage LOL.
Thanks for more reqs! I haven't heard of either of those so I'll add them to my list!
And yeah haha, it's another term for cute girls doing cute things. It's just not usually my cup of tea. As a female, I find it weird watching these girls acting all strange just for the sake of cuteness. I find that most of the time shows like that are just "look at this cute girl! Isn't she cute!?" and offers nothing else so I get bored haha. Judging by the comments online, K-On gets blended in that category and yes, it has moments like that...ish. To me it's different because the girls act silly like groups of teens would which is different than the "I wanna be your big sister" thing in Is The Order a Rabbit. I don't know anyone in real life who wanders around "collecting" little sisters. It's weird lol. But that's why it kinda irks me when K-On gets a bad rep. To me, it's better than that!

It's late, I better get off here before I rant more lololol


----------



## Tokkidokie

Xeleron said:


> I noticed not a lot of people reply to posts, but this thread was made to discuss anime and since I have no one IRL to talk to about anime, I'll take any chance I can get here
> I think I stoped watching literally one episode before all  went down  YESSSS I DID!!!! The teacher's wife bugged me a bit, but I understand where she's coming from!
> 
> Mecha is so hard for me to get into : c some of the VERY few mechas I like are Bokurano (favorite mecha) and Kuromukuro
> I think one of the earliest animes I ever watched (besides hamtaro and mirmo zibang) was Ranma 1/2



I've been told that my enjoyment of 
mecha is flawed because I don't like Evangelion so I won't judge. My favourite mecha anime like I said is Gundam Wing and Escaflowne which seem to be odd picks in the world of mecha 

I think my earliest anime was...Samurai Pizza Cats (I used to watch it with my dad because he loved it but barely remember a thing lol) and/or Sailor Moon? Sailor Mars was my favorite because I was an Asian kid growing up in Canada with like no Asian representation on tv and she was Asian too (my kid brain didn't recognize that all the characters in SM were actually Asian because of their blonde/brown hair lol).


----------



## dedenne

i recently watched re zero the frozen bond ova and it was really good !! puck was especially great imo. also im sosososo hyped for season 2 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tokkidokie

I just found out today that Cardcaptor Sakura is on Netflix so now I'm reliving that. I was actually on the app to start off Haikyuu so I should get on that haha


----------



## Luxsama

Tokkidokie said:


> I just found out today that Cardcaptor Sakura is on Netflix so now I'm reliving that. I was actually on the app to start off Haikyuu so I should get on that haha


Samee! I was surprised to see Cardcaptor Sakura
My bf really likes Haikyuu and wants me to watch it but we ended up rewatching Kuruko instead lol


----------



## Lattecakes

Xeleron said:


> I noticed not a lot of people reply to posts, but this thread was made to discuss anime and since I have no one IRL to talk to about anime, I'll take any chance I can get here
> I think I stoped watching literally one episode before all  went down  YESSSS I DID!!!! The teacher's wife bugged me a bit, but I understand where she's coming from!
> 
> Mecha is so hard for me to get into : c some of the VERY few mechas I like are Bokurano (favorite mecha) and Kuromukuro
> I think one of the earliest animes I ever watched (besides hamtaro and mirmo zibang) was Ranma 1/2


Ayeeee!! I also have no one to talk about anime with in RL so this thread is refreshing! I am glad there is a space for people to get together and discuss anime haha. 
YESS omg. My sentiments exactly! The advisor's wife rubbed me the wrong way too. She was definitely overstepping the boundaries and being a bit too harsh since Momoharu obviously already felt really bad and sorry that he came to check on the advisor. But I too understand where she was coming from. She just wanted more time with her husband and is worried about him. Still though, she could have been less harsh about it lol.


----------



## Xeleron

Corrie said:


> Haha that is funny! I do have to admit that Taiga did have her moments, especially any scene with her and Ami in it. She was straight savage LOL.
> Thanks for more reqs! I haven't heard of either of those so I'll add them to my list!
> And yeah haha, it's another term for cute girls doing cute things. It's just not usually my cup of tea. As a female, I find it weird watching these girls acting all strange just for the sake of cuteness. I find that most of the time shows like that are just "look at this cute girl! Isn't she cute!?" and offers nothing else so I get bored haha. Judging by the comments online, K-On gets blended in that category and yes, it has moments like that...ish. To me it's different because the girls act silly like groups of teens would which is different than the "I wanna be your big sister" thing in Is The Order a Rabbit. I don't know anyone in real life who wanders around "collecting" little sisters. It's weird lol. But that's why it kinda irks me when K-On gets a bad rep. To me, it's better than that!
> 
> It's late, I better get off here before I rant more lololol


Yes! It's been a while, but I remember disliking Ami so much the first time, then the second time I rewatched I kinda felt for her (I think lol).
Np! If you ever do end up watching Nodame Cantabile, let me know what you thought! I don't see many people mention it anywhere... and it's by far one of my favorite rom-coms (alongside Toradora lol) Nodame takes "airhead" to a different level and not in a cutesy way at all, plus there's a lot of character development!


avensis said:


> Toradora marked me a lot, I don't know why.


Hopefully not in a bad way   


Tokkidokie said:


> I've been told that my enjoyment of
> mecha is flawed because I don't like Evangelion so I won't judge. My favourite mecha anime like I said is Gundam Wing and Escaflowne which seem to be odd picks in the world of mecha
> 
> I think my earliest anime was...Samurai Pizza Cats (I used to watch it with my dad because he loved it but barely remember a thing lol) and/or Sailor Moon? Sailor Mars was my favorite because I was an Asian kid growing up in Canada with like no Asian representation on tv and she was Asian too (my kid brain didn't recognize that all the characters in SM were actually Asian because of their blonde/brown hair lol).


I'm not a fan of Neon Genesis either .-. I was kinda 'forced' into watching it because the person I was dating at the time LOVED it and... things didn't end well for us (I really had no interest in it to begin with... so I hardly remember anything that happened). I just searched Escaflowne and I feel like my young self would've really liked it. 

I never watched Sailor Moon (if I did it was only a handful of episodes) however, I do remember watching Cardcaptor sakura, Tomorrow's Nadja, and Doraemon. (That's kinda cute, it's crazy how as children we see the world very differently and this changes depending on what we're exposed to) 


Lattecakes said:


> Ayeeee!! I also have no one to talk about anime with in RL so this thread is refreshing! I am glad there is a space for people to get together and discuss anime haha.
> YESS omg. My sentiments exactly! The advisor's wife rubbed me the wrong way too. She was definitely overstepping the boundaries and being a bit too harsh since Momoharu obviously already felt really bad and sorry that he came to check on the advisor. But I too understand where she was coming from. She just wanted more time with her husband and is worried about him. Still though, she could have been less harsh about it lol.


I guess she sees him as a 'delinquent' and someone who cost her husband his full salary, I was kinda surprised he wasn't more upset about that. The real culprit here is that other teacher .-. pushing for the disbandment of the club. AND where is the FULL police report?! Still no proven cause!!!!


----------



## Darby

Oookay, so I figured out White Album 2 has different characters from the first one and it’s only 13 episodes so I watched it... And it wasn’t as screwy as the first one.


----------



## Corrie

Xeleron said:


> Yes! It's been a while, but I remember disliking Ami so much the first time, then the second time I rewatched I kinda felt for her (I think lol).
> Np! If you ever do end up watching Nodame Cantabile, let me know what you thought! I don't see many people mention it anywhere... and it's by far one of my favorite rom-coms (alongside Toradora lol) Nodame takes "airhead" to a different level and not in a cutesy way at all, plus there's a lot of character development!



I didn't like her at all at first. I loved watching Taiga being savage to her and slapping her in the face bahahaha. I remember feeling for her halfway through the show. I forget why but I remember understanding her actions. Can we also talk about Kitamura's laugh? Oh my god lol. 

I will! It sounds really promising!! The art style is neat too. A nice change of pace!


----------



## Lattecakes

Xeleron said:


> Yes! It's been a while, but I remember disliking Ami so much the first time, then the second time I rewatched I kinda felt for her (I think lol).
> Np! If you ever do end up watching Nodame Cantabile, let me know what you thought! I don't see many people mention it anywhere... and it's by far one of my favorite rom-coms (alongside Toradora lol) Nodame takes "airhead" to a different level and not in a cutesy way at all, plus there's a lot of character development!
> 
> Hopefully not in a bad way
> 
> I'm not a fan of Neon Genesis either .-. I was kinda 'forced' into watching it because the person I was dating at the time LOVED it and... things didn't end well for us (I really had no interest in it to begin with... so I hardly remember anything that happened). I just searched Escaflowne and I feel like my young self would've really liked it.
> 
> I never watched Sailor Moon (if I did it was only a handful of episodes) however, I do remember watching Cardcaptor sakura, Tomorrow's Nadja, and Doraemon. (That's kinda cute, it's crazy how as children we see the world very differently and this changes depending on what we're exposed to)
> 
> I guess she sees him as a 'delinquent' and someone who cost her husband his full salary, I was kinda surprised he wasn't more upset about that. The real culprit here is that other teacher .-. pushing for the disbandment of the club. AND where is the FULL police report?! Still no proven cause!!!!


Yeah, I feel like they were being framed so the basketball team will be disbanded. I wonder if we will find out what really happened because I am interested to know  I guess I will have to wait until next week's episode haha


----------



## Mayor Ng

I watched *Nakitai Watashi wa Neko wo Kaburu/ Nakineko (A Whisker's Away)* last night with my sister. Both my sister and I agree that it is a good anime. It resonates with us having both found our significant others who we can truly be ourselves with and it's tragic that both of us are currently grounded by the pandemic and unable to be with them. Some concepts relate to today's generations a little, we are easily influenced by what society perceives or what others think and fail to truly find strength in ourselves and for being who we really are, we quit too easily at times because of the fear of not being able to live up to expectations and often times feel alienated or detached from others  

Here's a summary about the anime if people are interested: 
"Miyo Sasaki, nicknamed "Muge" meaning "infinitely mysterious," has a bright personality and is full of energy at school and at home. She is also in love with her classmate Kento Hinode. Miyo tries repeatedly to get Kento's attention, but he takes no notice of her. She realizes that the only way to get close to him is to transform into a cat, but at some point, the boundary between herself and the cat becomes ambiguous."

We haven't gotten the chance to watch Tenki no Ko (Weathering with You) yet and will probably watch it tonight after dinner on the projector


----------



## Rowlet28

Mayor Ng said:


> I watched *Nakitai Watashi wa Neko wo Kaburu/ Nakineko (A Whisker's Away)* last night with my sister. Both my sister and I agree that it is a good anime. It resonates with us having both found our significant others who we can truly be ourselves with and it's tragic that both of us are currently grounded by the pandemic and unable to be with them. Some concepts relate to today's generations a little, we are easily influenced by what society perceives or what others think and fail to truly find strength in ourselves and for being who we really are, we quit too easily at times because of the fear of not being able to live up to expectations and often times feel alienated or detached from others
> 
> Here's a summary about the anime if people are interested:
> "Miyo Sasaki, nicknamed "Muge" meaning "infinitely mysterious," has a bright personality and is full of energy at school and at home. She is also in love with her classmate Kento Hinode. Miyo tries repeatedly to get Kento's attention, but he takes no notice of her. She realizes that the only way to get close to him is to transform into a cat, but at some point, the boundary between herself and the cat becomes ambiguous."
> 
> We haven't gotten the chance to watch Tenki no Ko (Weathering with You) yet and will probably watch it tonight after dinner on the projector


I loved Weathering with you! Will probably watch a Whisker's away soon so I'm excited to see it.


----------



## Xeleron

Mayor Ng said:


> I watched *Nakitai Watashi wa Neko wo Kaburu/ Nakineko (A Whisker's Away)* last night with my sister. Both my sister and I agree that it is a good anime. It resonates with us having both found our significant others who we can truly be ourselves with and it's tragic that both of us are currently grounded by the pandemic and unable to be with them. Some concepts relate to today's generations a little, we are easily influenced by what society perceives or what others think and fail to truly find strength in ourselves and for being who we really are, we quit too easily at times because of the fear of not being able to live up to expectations and often times feel alienated or detached from others
> 
> Here's a summary about the anime if people are interested:
> "Miyo Sasaki, nicknamed "Muge" meaning "infinitely mysterious," has a bright personality and is full of energy at school and at home. She is also in love with her classmate Kento Hinode. Miyo tries repeatedly to get Kento's attention, but he takes no notice of her. She realizes that the only way to get close to him is to transform into a cat, but at some point, the boundary between herself and the cat becomes ambiguous."
> 
> We haven't gotten the chance to watch Tenki no Ko (Weathering with You) yet and will probably watch it tonight after dinner on the projector


Just watched it today! I have to say, the whole "feeling left out" really resonated with me, sometimes it's really hard to realize how much people really care about you... because of that I've embraced "alone but not lonely". In life there are many time we might be or feel alone, but in reality we have to much people that support us and have us in their thoughts! I also see this film being on the "coming of age" side, since she had to realize she wasn't forsaken by those around her. 

Can we also acknowledge the love Kinako has for her owner ?!   She gave up so much, because she saw how much it pained her owner not knowing if her fur baby was ok.


----------



## Corrie

I don't know if I've posted about this so whoops if I already did but has anyone watched the Nichijou english dub? Dang it's spectacular! Something I would have never expected.


----------



## Milleram

Darby said:


> Oookay, so I figured out White Album 2 has different characters from the first one and it’s only 13 episodes so I watched it... And it wasn’t as screwy as the first one.



Haha, this is actually good to know. I hated the first season of White Album, so I never ended up watching the second season. Being the completionist that I am though, it always kinda bothered me that I didn't bother watching season 2. If the second season's not quite as bad as the first, maybe I WILL end up watching it someday.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Based on anime this season and continuation of Plunderer from last season:

- Watched Kaguya sama wa Kokurasetai! Tensai tachi no Renai Zunousen 2 episode 11, the episode focuses on Ishigami and I would totally like to have a friend like Ishigami, I'm glad he managed to get over the past with Ogino and move on! Thoroughly enjoyed this latest episode, rate 10/10 
- Watched Plunderer episode 24, I'm curious who Pele actually is considering he seems dangerous when he confronted Rihito. Excited to see Rihito take on Alcia to recover more original ballots (reminds me a little of Dragon Ball now) 

- Finish watching Kami no Tou and the plot twist with Rachel is just ... Interested in season 2 to see how much the kind-hearted Bam will change and what adventures await him during his climb up the tower


----------



## Xeleron

Mayor Ng said:


> Based on anime this season and continuation of Plunderer from last season:
> 
> - Watched Kaguya sama wa Kokurasetai! Tensai tachi no Renai Zunousen 2 episode 11, the episode focuses on Ishigami and I would totally like to have a friend like Ishigami, I'm glad he managed to get over the past with Ogino and move on! Thoroughly enjoyed this latest episode, rate 10/10
> - Watched Plunderer episode 24, I'm curious who Pele actually is considering he seems dangerous when he confronted Rihito. Excited to see Rihito take on Alcia to recover more original ballots (reminds me a little of Dragon Ball now)
> 
> - Finish watching Kami no Tou and the plot twist with Rachel is just ... Interested in season 2 to see how much the kind-hearted Bam will change and what adventures await him during his climb up the tower


I actually dropped the first two you mentioned    although, I've been thinking about going back to "Love is War" but I'm still not sure... glad you're liking them though, just because they weren't for me, doesn't mean they aren't good or enjoyable.

DUDE OMG WHAT?! I really don't know how I feel about that ending... I'm still giving Rachel the benefit of doubt but come on, there's only so much I can let her get away with. The main reason I'm giving her this benefit is because she was most definitely influences into her choices... sure, at the end of the day the choice was hers, but I think she regrets her actions.


----------



## rubyrubert

Right now I'm watching/watched Beastars and Haikyuu!


----------



## pochy

i really want to screm about the latest haikyuu chapter,, it feels like season 4 part 2 is still so far away


----------



## Xeleron

Recently I've been thinking about rewatching "Skip Beat!" but I've been having a hard time actually going through with it... don't get me wrong, I REALLY like the show, I've rewatched multiple times already. It's just that it never got a second season and I think the anime was incredibly deserving of one, so every time I watch the last episode, I just feel like I'm left "wishing for more" if that makes sense. I've tried reading the manga... but it just makes me wish that there was a second season even more so I stopped. Are there any shows y'all were hoping would get a second or newer season but never did? For me it's Skip Beat! and Bamboo Blade (I'm sure I have others, but I can't think of them off the top of my head)


----------



## Piroshi

I haven't really watched any new anime lately. I think the last new anime I watched was Megalo Box. I've just been rewatching old favorites in between playing video games. Currently I'm rewatching Hajime no Ippo, but after this I'll have to take a look at some of the new stuff that's come out in the past couple of years. I'm thinking of checking out that running anime that I forget the name of right now (I promise I watch more than just sports anime). 


Xeleron said:


> Are there any shows y'all were hoping would get a second or newer season but never did?


I was hoping that Kuragehime would get another season, but it never happened.


----------



## Midoriya

A huge thank you to everyone that has been posting in this thread recently.  I haven’t been watching as much anime as of late as I’m dealing with a lot of things these days.  I really do appreciate it.  

Watched episodes three through thirteen of Tower of God!
———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-


Spoiler: Tower of God



Bam, Khun, and Rak make it through the door test by choosing any door.  The goal of the test was to choose any door at all within the time limit.  From there, the next competition for everyone is the crown game, where teams must fight for five rounds and keep control of the crown to win.  The rules are simple.  One person must sit on the throne with the crown and cannot move from there.  The other two on their team must defend them from the teams that choose to participate in each round.  Everyone is in rooms with a buzzer on the wall that lets them decide which round they want to participate in.  Anaak takes the crown at first and sits on the throne.  She controls the Green April, which is one of the 13 Months Series swords, much like the Black March that Yuri gave Bam.  Anaak then makes a bet with Bam in which if his team can win the game, she will give him the Green April.  But if he loses he must hand over the Black March.  Rachel and two unknown individuals show up during the game.  Khun uses his copy skills to help Bam steal the throne, and they have backup from others to defend Bam.  Someone tries to hurt Rachel, and Bam defends her, getting knocked on the head and wounded, falling to the ground.  In order to protect her, Bam releases a lot of Shinsu that keeps the opponent from hurting Rachel, but also melts the crown as well.  No one ends up winning the game as Bam left the throne and the crown was melted anyway.  After the game, Lero Ro questions Hansung about the game and this is where tension starts building between them.  A couple days pass and Bam finally wakes up.  Rachel had asked Khun to lie to Bam and tell him that she was never present.  Due to losing the bet, Anaak receives the Black March from Bam, but cannot activate it.  The participants left alive who still wish to climb the tower are then split into positions or classes.  There’s the Fishermen who excel in close quarters combat, the Spear Bearers who attack from afar, the Lighthouse Bearers who gather information and provide light, and the Wave Controllers who can use Shinsu.  Bam is assigned to be a Wave Controller, Khun is assigned to be a Light Bearer, and Rak is assigned to be a Spear Bearer.  The rest of the participants receive their positions/classes.  Bam then meets one of the two unknown individuals from earlier, Endorsi of Jahad, who is a Princess of Jahad.  She ends up fighting Anaak, who is revealed to be a fake Princess of Jahad because her mother had her, and Princesses of Jahad are banned from having children.  Everyone except Rak and Ghost, the last unnamed individual from earlier, failed their classes so they must participate in a final placement test in which each team tries to capture the other team’s “it”.  Team A, Khun’s team, is up first and despite almost winning with Anaak almost successfully escaping the area, it is revealed that Khun betrayed his teammates and helped Quant catch up to her to steal her tag.  This is only because Khun wanted to make sure certain people pass the final test though, including Bam, and to leave hints for Team B, Bam’s team.  Bam‘s team is up next, but Endorsi ends up turning on her teammates, which makes Bam question things.  Meanwhile down below, Hoh, one of the participants, threatens to kill Rachel because he thinks that in doing so, Bam will go away as well.  Bam rushes down and catches up with them, and Quant and Endorsi are there too.  Hoh stabs Rachel, and then is paralyzed by Bam’s Shinsu.  Hoh realizes that he had been deceived and says he was always envious of Bam, before taking himself out for good.  Endorsi and Bam fight Quant together and at first it seems like Quant stole Endorsi’s tag, but winds up with her panties and Endorsi has the tag from Quant and Team B, meaning team B wins.  The results are displayed not long after Hoh’s funeral, and a good amount of participants pass not including Ghost and Rachel due to her injury.  Bam reveals himself as an Irregular, someone who entered the tower on his own, in order to ask that everyone is given the administrator’s test so Rachel can climb the tower.  Bam and Rachel then enter the Underwater Hunt, where they must count on Bam’s friends to take out enemies so Bam and Rachel can be captured by a dolphin net and eaten by a monster, and then spit up back onto land to pass.  Everyone does their best, but right when Rachel and Bam are about to be eaten, spit back up, and pass the test, Rachel pushes Bam outside the Shinsu bubble, leaving him for dead.  Everyone thinks Bam is dead after Lero Ro says they could not find his body.  Rachel’s entire goal from the start was to kill Bam, because that’s the only way she would be allowed to climb the tower.  Khun, Rak, and Bam’s other friends agree to carry Rachel up the tower, and Rachel laughs a bit while alone.  It is revealed that Bam is still alive, however, and someone finds him and offers to train him, but Bam says he must climb the tower anyway.  Lero Ro and Quant end up being fired as well because new test administrators are being brought in.  Lero Ro offers to Quant to join him in climbing the tower in search of the “truth”.  Definitely looking forward to the next season!



Overall, Tower of God/Kami no Tou starts off slow but gets faster throughout the series.  It’s a pretty good series so far, with a good story, interesting characters, and plenty of surprising twists.  I have to say I wasn’t expecting Rachel to do what she did either.  It will be interesting to see how Bam recovers from this.  My only complaint with the series so far is that it seems to throw a ton of things at you at once, and it’s a bit fast-paced, but that’s not a bad thing.  If you’re looking for something new to watch with a good story, suspense, and action, Tower of God/Kami no Tou is for you.  Tower of God/Kami no Tou gets a 8/10 on the anime scale.

Up next I’ll be watching Mob Psycho 100, which I’m really excited about as I’ve heard from several people that it’s good.  Until next time.  See ya!​


----------



## Xeleron

Izuku Midoriya said:


> A huge thank you to everyone that has been posting in this thread recently.  I haven’t been watching as much anime as of late as I’m dealing with a lot of things these days.  I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Watched episodes three through thirteen of Tower of God!
> ———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tower of God
> 
> 
> 
> Bam, Khun, and Rak make it through the door test by choosing any door.  The goal of the test was to choose any door at all within the time limit.  From there, the next competition for everyone is the crown game, where teams must fight for five rounds and keep control of the crown to win.  The rules are simple.  One person must sit on the throne with the crown and cannot move from there.  The other two on their team must defend them from the teams that choose to participate in each round.  Everyone is in rooms with a buzzer on the wall that lets them decide which round they want to participate in.  Anaak takes the crown at first and sits on the throne.  She controls the Green April, which is one of the 13 Months Series swords, much like the Black March that Yuri gave Bam.  Anaak then makes a bet with Bam in which if his team can win the game, she will give him the Green April.  But if he loses he must hand over the Black March.  Rachel and two unknown individuals show up during the game.  Khun uses his copy skills to help Bam steal the throne, and they have backup from others to defend Bam.  Someone tries to hurt Rachel, and Bam defends her, getting knocked on the head and wounded, falling to the ground.  In order to protect her, Bam releases a lot of Shinsu that keeps the opponent from hurting Rachel, but also melts the crown as well.  No one ends up winning the game as Bam left the throne and the crown was melted anyway.  After the game, Lero Ro questions Hansung about the game and this is where tension starts building between them.  A couple days pass and Bam finally wakes up.  Rachel had asked Khun to lie to Bam and tell him that she was never present.  Due to losing the bet, Anaak receives the Black March from Bam, but cannot activate it.  The participants left alive who still wish to climb the tower are then split into positions or classes.  There’s the Fishermen who excel in close quarters combat, the Spear Bearers who attack from afar, the Lighthouse Bearers who gather information and provide light, and the Wave Controllers who can use Shinsu.  Bam is assigned to be a Wave Controller, Khun is assigned to be a Light Bearer, and Rak is assigned to be a Spear Bearer.  The rest of the participants receive their positions/classes.  Bam then meets one of the two unknown individuals from earlier, Endorsi of Jahad, who is a Princess of Jahad.  She ends up fighting Anaak, who is revealed to be a fake Princess of Jahad because her mother had her, and Princesses of Jahad are banned from having children.  Everyone except Rak and Ghost, the last unnamed individual from earlier, failed their classes so they must participate in a final placement test in which each team tries to capture the other team’s “it”.  Team A, Khun’s team, is up first and despite almost winning with Anaak almost successfully escaping the area, it is revealed that Khun betrayed his teammates and helped Quant catch up to her to steal her tag.  This is only because Khun wanted to make sure certain people pass the final test though, including Bam, and to leave hints for Team B, Bam’s team.  Bam‘s team is up next, but Endorsi ends up turning on her teammates, which makes Bam question things.  Meanwhile down below, Hoh, one of the participants, threatens to kill Rachel because he thinks that in doing so, Bam will go away as well.  Bam rushes down and catches up with them, and Quant and Endorsi are there too.  Hoh stabs Rachel, and then is paralyzed by Bam’s Shinsu.  Hoh realizes that he had been deceived and says he was always envious of Bam, before taking himself out for good.  Endorsi and Bam fight Quant together and at first it seems like Quant stole Endorsi’s tag, but winds up with her panties and Endorsi has the tag from Quant and Team B, meaning team B wins.  The results are displayed not long after Hoh’s funeral, and a good amount of participants pass not including Ghost and Rachel due to her injury.  Bam reveals himself as an Irregular, someone who entered the tower on his own, in order to ask that everyone is given the administrator’s test so Rachel can climb the tower.  Bam and Rachel then enter the Underwater Hunt, where they must count on Bam’s friends to take out enemies so Bam and Rachel can be captured by a dolphin net and eaten by a monster, and then spit up back onto land to pass.  Everyone does their best, but right when Rachel and Bam are about to be eaten, spit back up, and pass the test, Rachel pushes Bam outside the Shinsu bubble, leaving him for dead.  Everyone thinks Bam is dead after Lero Ro says they could not find his body.  Rachel’s entire goal from the start was to kill Bam, because that’s the only way she would be allowed to climb the tower.  Khun, Rak, and Bam’s other friends agree to carry Rachel up the tower, and Rachel laughs a bit while alone.  It is revealed that Bam is still alive, however, and someone finds him and offers to train him, but Bam says he must climb the tower anyway.  Lero Ro and Quant end up being fired as well because new test administrators are being brought in.  Lero Ro offers to Quant to join him in climbing the tower in search of the “truth”.  Definitely looking forward to the next season!
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, Tower of God/Kami no Tou starts off slow but gets faster throughout the series.  It’s a pretty good series so far, with a good story, interesting characters, and plenty of surprising twists.  I have to say I wasn’t expecting Rachel to do what she did either.  It will be interesting to see how Bam recovers from this.  My only complaint with the series so far is that it seems to throw a ton of things at you at once, and it’s a bit fast-paced, but that’s not a bad thing.  If you’re looking for something new to watch with a good story, suspense, and action, Tower of God/Kami no Tou is for you.  Tower of God/Kami no Tou gets a 8/10 on the anime scale.
> 
> Up next I’ll be watching Mob Psycho 100, which I’m really excited about as I’ve heard from several people that it’s good.  Until next time.  See ya!​


I agree, it does seem a bit fast paced, but for me it has to do with everyone having secrets left and right, with the addition of some side characters revolving their issues quite quickly. Although, I did enjoy it an I'm also looking forward to the next season.

I really REALL liked Mob Psycho 100, a lot of people hated the artwork but I found it captivating lol I usually don't buy anime merch 'cause $$$ but I've seriously been considering getting a Mob Psycho hoodie ♡ that's how much I liked it... 



Piroshi said:


> I haven't really watched any new anime lately. I think the last new anime I watched was Megalo Box. I've just been rewatching old favorites in between playing video games. Currently I'm rewatching Hajime no Ippo, but after this I'll have to take a look at some of the new stuff that's come out in the past couple of years. I'm thinking of checking out that running anime that I forget the name of right now (I promise I watch more than just sports anime).


There's nothing wrong with sport animes, I really like watching them as well. Some of my personal favorites are Slam Dunk, Eye Shield 21, One Outs and Big Windup (I also watched all the season of Major that were available at the time when I was younger .-.)


----------



## limiya

I’ve been looking for a new anime to watch for a while now! The last one that I watched was My Roommate was a Cat if I remember correctly, which I highly recommend if any of y’all haven’t seen it yet! It’s about an author who just recently lost both of his parents through a car crash, and one day while he is grieving at their graves, he sees a stray tuxedo cat and decides to take her home with him.

The rest of the anime is about the bonding relationship between the author and his cat as he learns not only how to care for his new little kitty friend, but also has a pal to help him through his grief and the anime is just overall so sweet and wonderful to watch.

I initially started watching it after my very first cat passed away not too long ago as a way to kind of relief my grief about his death, and although I still miss him so much every single day, I do think the anime helped me heal a little bit, and helped me remember all the good times we’ve had together.


----------



## Corrie

limiya said:


> I’ve been looking for a new anime to watch for a while now! The last one that I watched was My Roommate was a Cat if I remember correctly, which I highly recommend if any of y’all haven’t seen it yet! It’s about an author who just recently lost both of his parents through a car crash, and one day while he is grieving at their graves, he sees a stray tuxedo cat and decides to take her home with him.
> 
> The rest of the anime is about the bonding relationship between the author and his cat as he learns not only how to care for his new little kitty friend, but also has a pal to help him through his grief and the anime is just overall so sweet and wonderful to watch.
> 
> I initially started watching it after my very first cat passed away not too long ago as a way to kind of relief my grief about his death, and although I still miss him so much every single day, I do think the anime helped me heal a little bit, and helped me remember all the good times we’ve had together.


I second this!! This anime made me cry on several occasions. It's really great!


----------



## Mary

I’ve been trying to get into a new anime after watching MHA, but I’m struggling. I’ve tried Fairy Tale, which I thought I would like, but I found the characters annoying and the plot hard to follow. I gave up after like 5 episodes when I still didn’t care about any of the characters. More recently, I started watching Soul Eater. It’s a little more up my alley, but I still feel pretty meh about the world and the characters. Character design and development is something MHA does well in my opinion, so I might just be spoiled after watching that. I’m gonna keep trying though!


----------



## Xeleron

Mary said:


> I’ve been trying to get into a new anime after watching MHA, but I’m struggling. I’ve tried Fairy Tale, which I thought I would like, but I found the characters annoying and the plot hard to follow. I gave up after like 5 episodes when I still didn’t care about any of the characters. More recently, I started watching Soul Eater. It’s a little more up my alley, but I still feel pretty meh about the world and the characters. Character design and development is something MHA does well in my opinion, so I might just be spoiled after watching that. I’m gonna keep trying though!


I dropped Fairy Tale a long time ago, but I did get further than 5 episodes lol but I agree with you with the whole annoying par. Also, Soul Eater characters take a loooong time to show character development and it's not as much as with MHA so you really would have to stick it through. Honestly, I'd recommend a show called Reborn! but again... there's not much development going on up until the final arch... you really need to stick it through the beginning, because the main character has one of those "I can't do anything on my own" personalities, but he shows the most development towards the end. Space Brothers is a great slice of life that I recommend, but it's not action packed like the others


----------



## Lady Timpani

YouTube has Onii-sama e... and I'm thinking about watching it maybe. It's a lot longer than the manga, but I did enjoy the manga when I read it awhile back.

Speaking of, I'm kind of surprised it hasn't been translated into English! So many of Riyoko Ikeda's other works have been recently, so I wonder if maybe Onii-sama is next in line.


----------



## Xeleron

I think I'll stop replying to pots I don't want to be pushy lol
Another great anime is Nagi no Asu kara/A Lull in the Sea

"Long ago, all humans lived beneath the sea. However, some people preferred the surface and abandoned living underwater permanently. As a consequence, they were stripped of their god-given protection called "Ena" which allowed them to breathe underwater. Over time, the rift between the denizens of the sea and of the surface widened, although contact between the two peoples still existed." -MAL


----------



## Lady Timpani

Xeleron said:


> I think I'll stop replying to pots I don't want to be pushy lol
> Another great anime is Nagi no Asu kara/A Lull in the Sea
> 
> "Long ago, all humans lived beneath the sea. However, some people preferred the surface and abandoned living underwater permanently. As a consequence, they were stripped of their god-given protection called "Ena" which allowed them to breathe underwater. Over time, the rift between the denizens of the sea and of the surface widened, although contact between the two peoples still existed." -MAL


Haha I don't think you're being pushy, the whole point of a forum is to foster conversation. That sounds like an interesting anime, I might look into it later.


----------



## Piroshi

Xeleron said:


> There's nothing wrong with sport animes, I really like watching them as well. Some of my personal favorites are Slam Dunk, Eye Shield 21, One Outs and Big Windup (I also watched all the season of Major that were available at the time when I was younger .-.)


Those are some of my favorites, too. I actually had planned on rewatching Slam Dunk recently, but then I got into playing some games and forgot until just now. Whoops. 

Also, although not an anime, I recently read Rookies and thought it was really good.


----------



## Dio

Xeleron said:


> I agree, it does seem a bit fast paced, but for me it has to do with everyone having secrets left and right, with the addition of some side characters revolving their issues quite quickly. Although, I did enjoy it an I'm also looking forward to the next season.
> 
> I really REALL liked Mob Psycho 100, a lot of people hated the artwork but I found it captivating lol I usually don't buy anime merch 'cause $$$ but I've seriously been considering getting a Mob Psycho hoodie ♡ that's how much I liked it...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with sport animes, I really like watching them as well. Some of my personal favorites are Slam Dunk, Eye Shield 21, One Outs and Big Windup (I also watched all the season of Major that were available at the time when I was younger .-.)


eyeshield 21 was the best ^_^. Hiruma was one of the most memorable characters ever


----------



## Corrie

Xeleron said:


> I think I'll stop replying to pots I don't want to be pushy lol
> Another great anime is Nagi no Asu kara/A Lull in the Sea
> 
> "Long ago, all humans lived beneath the sea. However, some people preferred the surface and abandoned living underwater permanently. As a consequence, they were stripped of their god-given protection called "Ena" which allowed them to breathe underwater. Over time, the rift between the denizens of the sea and of the surface widened, although contact between the two peoples still existed." -MAL


I liked this anime as it had segments about growing up and all that but I was sad because I felt the ending was rushed. :C But it was nice overall and the art was amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Lady Timpani

The World Ends With You is getting an anime!


----------



## Lattecakes

So I decided to finally watch My Hero season 4 and I feel so proud of myself for doing so. I originally stopped watching it and hadn't planned on watching it because it reminded me of my ex lol ;-; I introduced him to the series and we watched all 3 previous seasons together. So I was scared of it triggering some unwanted feelings, but I was able to watch it just fine and liked it a lot. I didn't finish the season yet, but I am enjoying it so far and

*spoilers ahead, please do not read further if you do not like spoilers*

MY BOY LEMILLION NOOOOO    He is too precious! I hope he is able to get his quirk back in the future once Eri learns how to use her quirk. I am thinking she might be able to reverse what happened.  And can we talk about the fight between Sun Eater and the three villions~~~he did such a good job on his own. I was so scared and thought he would lose XD Also Red Riot improving T~T Kirishima, you have matured! I like how he is getting more screen time and I hope the rest of class 1-A will get their moment to shine like my favorite Tokoyami<3

Another anime I watched this week is the latest ep of Ahiru no Sora and man oh man... *spoilers are ahead*
I really felt that awkwardness between Momoharu and Madoka LOL. And I am excited to see their next basketball match as a more serious, determined team. Their rivals seem amazing! Like finally they have a good, interesting rival team. The other rivals seem so bland and boring lolol :c 
It's because I have been spoiled by Haikyuu where all the rivals are so amazing that you just end up cheering for them too LOL XD Speaking of Haikyuu, some new rival members remind me of Haikyuu characters. I def felt a Hinata, Kageyama, and Kenma vibes from 3 characters of the rival team. I am pumped for the next ep! Lesgooooo~~~!


----------



## Mikaiah

FIRE FORCE SEASON TWO LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOO

also I finally finished Vinland Saga the other day with my bf. 10/10 would recommend. go watch it!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished Season 1 of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime and all of the available OVAs up to this point.  Looking forward to getting Season 2 later this year.  In the meantime, I started watching Overlord.


----------



## dedenne

finished tower of god recently, it was really good and although i hate rachel, she's an amazing character. excited for s2. i might pick up the webtoon.


----------



## Romaki

Finally got around to watching A Whisker Away. I didn't like the beginning, but the rest of the movie was alright.


----------



## Mikaiah

dedenne said:


> finished tower of god recently, it was really good and although i hate rachel, she's an amazing character. excited for s2. i might pick up the webtoon.


if you get into the webtoon you will realize why people call it "Korea's One Piece" lol.
It really does start picking up during season 2 (after current anime events) so if you're into that kinda thing I'd recommend picking it up c:


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E31*

We interrupt this intermission with a special report using communication magic...
After a long hiatus, Black Clover and Asta are back!
*An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 133, released today!*
———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta, Noelle, Leopold, and others entered the secret dungeon underneath the Yultim volcano strong magic region.  At first everyone was heading the same way, but then the path split into three so Asta went with Noelle, Leopold went with Crimson Lions Vice Captain Randall, and Luck went with Magna.  Asta and Noelle had to retreat back because a bunch of lava was headed towards them.  Luck and Magna found some weird... treasure chests.  Finally, Leopold and Randall encountered the spider that Leopold previously fought and the spider woke up golems to fight for it.  At first it seemed like Leopold was out of options and Randall was caught, but Leopold used a new fire magic spell by controlling his mana and heightening his senses.  This allowed him, along with the Black Bulls, to defeat the golems and spider controlling them, but his spell also reduced the special magic item reward to cinders.  Mereoleona told Asta and Leopold to search the dungeon again, but they didn’t find anything.  At the end of the episode, just when Magna was saying Mereoleona wouldn’t appear inside the Black Bulls base, she kicked down the door and welcomed them back.  I wonder what she’s there for?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## atriosocool

Hello! I was so traumatized yet intrigued by higurashi no naku koro ni when i was a child, and i loved it.

Sooooo does anyone have any news about the new one? I'm assuming that the release date's postponed due to recent events


----------



## Xeleron

atriosocool said:


> Hello! I was so traumatized yet intrigued by higurashi no naku koro ni when i was a child, and i loved it.
> 
> Sooooo does anyone have any news about the new one? I'm assuming that the release date's postponed due to recent events


Didn't know they were coming out with a new one. My guess is that it's going to be a remake right? Or are they adding on to the story?

I'm over here still waiting on a second season for Deadman Wonderland.... but that's probably never gonna happen


----------



## Sheep Villager

Anyone have any weird anime recommendations that are on crunchyroll?
Bonus points for horror & psycological aspects.​


----------



## Xeleron

Sheep Villager said:


> Anyone have any weird anime recommendations that are on crunchyroll?
> Bonus points for horror & psycological aspects.​


Another (I think it is on there or at least it was at one point)
School-live (You would need to watch past the first ep. the first ep. makes the show seem like something its not)
Shin Sekai Yori (From the New World) (one of my personal favorites)
Blast of Tempest (maybe not this one, but I figures I would still mention it)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Xeleron said:


> Another (I think it is on there or at least it was at one point)
> School-live (You would need to watch past the first ep. the first ep. makes the show seem like something its not)
> Shin Sekai Yori (From the New World) (one of my personal favorites)
> Blast of Tempest (maybe not this one, but I figures I would still mention it)



The last two are new names to me. I'll have to go take a gander. Hopefully one of them ends up being what I'm looking for. 

Thank you for taking the time to give me recommendations!​


----------



## dedenne

Sheep Villager said:


> Anyone have any weird anime recommendations that are on crunchyroll?
> Bonus points for horror & psycological aspects.​


school-live and the promised neverland!

i just watched the first ep of deca dence and it was really good! very hyped for the rest of the series.


----------



## Mary

Xeleron said:


> I dropped Fairy Tale a long time ago, but I did get further than 5 episodes lol but I agree with you with the whole annoying par. Also, Soul Eater characters take a loooong time to show character development and it's not as much as with MHA so you really would have to stick it through. Honestly, I'd recommend a show called Reborn! but again... there's not much development going on up until the final arch... you really need to stick it through the beginning, because the main character has one of those "I can't do anything on my own" personalities, but he shows the most development towards the end. Space Brothers is a great slice of life that I recommend, but it's not action packed like the others


So sorry for the super delayed response! I’ve been enjoying soul eater now that I’ve gotten into it, and I definitely will check out the others! I don’t necessarily need an action-packed anime, just one with interesting and likeable characters, so I might really like them. Thanks for the recommendations!!


----------



## Xeleron

Mary said:


> So sorry for the super delayed response! I’ve been enjoying soul eater now that I’ve gotten into it, and I definitely will check out the others! I don’t necessarily need an action-packed anime, just one with interesting and likeable characters, so I might really like them. Thanks for the recommendations!!


No worries! I figured people like posting about shows they see rather than getting replies, which is totally ok!
Warning: If you ever do check out Reborn!, the main character is NOT likable at the beginning.. or at least it took me a long time to like him. He does change and evolve, but it takes him a long time which is ok for me, but a lot of people tend not to like that lol
Glad you're enjoying Soul Eater, I recently tried rewatching it on Netflix but then I saw that they had "Arte" on there so that's what I've been watching... Soul and Maka will have to wait a bit lol


limiya said:


> I’ve been looking for a new anime to watch for a while now! The last one that I watched was My Roommate was a Cat if I remember correctly, which I highly recommend if any of y’all haven’t seen it yet! It’s about an author who just recently lost both of his parents through a car crash, and one day while he is grieving at their graves, he sees a stray tuxedo cat and decides to take her home with him.
> 
> The rest of the anime is about the bonding relationship between the author and his cat as he learns not only how to care for his new little kitty friend, but also has a pal to help him through his grief and the anime is just overall so sweet and wonderful to watch.
> 
> I initially started watching it after my very first cat passed away not too long ago as a way to kind of relief my grief about his death, and although I still miss him so much every single day, I do think the anime helped me heal a little bit, and helped me remember all the good times we’ve had together.


Somehow every single episode would make me tear up a bit and make me laugh as well! My favorite part was the reunion it was a a bit sad only she remember her brother and that he didn't really recognize her... from what I can remember, but she was just happy he was alive <3



Corrie said:


> I liked this anime as it had segments about growing up and all that but I was sad because I felt the ending was rushed. :C But it was nice overall and the art was amazingly beautiful!


I can't really remember the ending I just remember feeling as anxious as all the other character were .-. I have so many show I want to rewatch, but so little time T_T

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> *Black Clover S3E31*
> 
> We interrupt this intermission with a special report using communication magic...
> After a long hiatus, Black Clover and Asta are back!
> *An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 133, released today!*
> ———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Clover
> 
> 
> 
> Asta, Noelle, Leopold, and others entered the secret dungeon underneath the Yultim volcano strong magic region.  At first everyone was heading the same way, but then the path split into three so Asta went with Noelle, Leopold went with Crimson Lions Vice Captain Randall, and Luck went with Magna.  Asta and Noelle had to retreat back because a bunch of lava was headed towards them.  Luck and Magna found some weird... treasure chests.  Finally, Leopold and Randall encountered the spider that Leopold previously fought and the spider woke up golems to fight for it.  At first it seemed like Leopold was out of options and Randall was caught, but Leopold used a new fire magic spell by controlling his mana and heightening his senses.  This allowed him, along with the Black Bulls, to defeat the golems and spider controlling them, but his spell also reduced the special magic item reward to cinders.  Mereoleona told Asta and Leopold to search the dungeon again, but they didn’t find anything.  At the end of the episode, just when Magna was saying Mereoleona wouldn’t appear inside the Black Bulls base, she kicked down the door and welcomed them back.  I wonder what she’s there for?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


YES! I have been waiting! Asta and the crew are back!!!! Glad to hear someone else like it and doesn't think it's "trash" t.t


----------



## Lattecakes

atriosocool said:


> Hello! I was so traumatized yet intrigued by higurashi no naku koro ni when i was a child, and i loved it.
> 
> Sooooo does anyone have any news about the new one? I'm assuming that the release date's postponed due to recent events


It is one of my all time fave animes!! I saw the trailer released for the 2020 version yesterday and I am excited for it. Idk what will be changed or added, but from the looks of the trailer, it looks pretty much the same as the original version.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020

Finally finished watching season 4 of My Hero Academia and I can see why Hawks is liked by a lot of people. He is definitely an interesting character and I hope to see more of him and his mentorship with one of my favorite characters Tokoyami. I really want Tokoyami to have his own arc soon where he is of more importance because his quirk seems OP to me...his dark shadow feels like a stand to me LOL (Jojo reference). 

Anyways, my thoughts about this season is that it was good. Overhaul was a decent villain. Gentle Criminal and Labrava was also a decent villain (I don't understand the hate for them). I like how they showed how a good person can turn to the "bad" side when hope is lost where he commits minor crimes rather than the "must kill everyone just because" type villian. Lemillion and Sun Eater are good characters. The girl, her name escapes me right now, but she is apart of the big three so I am disappointed we didn't see her get a solo fight like her two friends  Instead all we got of her is her being cute and winning the beauty contest. I would much prefer seeing her fight to see why she is apart of the big 3. Seeing Eri smile after the school festival band performance made me teady eyed. She is so adorable and deserves all the best things in life like that candied apple Deku made for her  And wow, can we talk about how Endeavor lost his eye?!?! How he struggled to fight ONE nomu???? That says a lot about how strongs the new protoype Nomus are. I am excited for season 5!! Hoping to see more of Dabi in the what seems to be an Endeavor arc coming up because I believe Dabi is his son :c


----------



## Xeleron

Lattecakes said:


> It is one of my all time fave animes!! I saw the trailer released for the 2020 version yesterday and I am excited for it. Idk what will be changed or added, but from the looks of the trailer, it looks pretty much the same as the original version.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020
> 
> Finally finished watching season 4 of My Hero Academia and I can see why Hawks is liked by a lot of people. He is definitely an interesting character and I hope to see more of him and his mentorship with one of my favorite characters Tokoyami. I really want Tokoyami to have his own arc soon where he is of more importance because his quirk seems OP to me...his dark shadow feels like a stand to me LOL (Jojo reference).
> 
> Anyways, my thoughts about this season is that it was good. Overhaul was a decent villain. Gentle Criminal and Labrava was also a decent villain (I don't understand the hate for them). I like how they showed how a good person can turn to the "bad" side when hope is lost where he commits minor crimes rather than the "must kill everyone just because" type villian. Lemillion and Sun Eater are good characters. The girl, her name escapes me right now, but she is apart of the big three so I am disappointed we didn't see her get a solo fight like her two friends  Instead all we got of her is her being cute and winning the beauty contest. I would much prefer seeing her fight to see why she is apart of the big 3. Seeing Eri smile after the school festival band performance made me teady eyed. She is so adorable and deserves all the best things in life like that candied apple Deku made for her  And wow, can we talk about how Endeavor lost his eye?!?! How he struggled to fight ONE nomu???? That says a lot about how strongs the new protoype Nomus are. I am excited for season 5!! Hoping to see more of Dabi in the what seems to be an Endeavor arc coming up because I believe Dabi is his son :c



WAIT. WHAT? Gentle Criminal and La Brava are hated? by the community? He's one of my favorite "villains", I really like how he accepts La Brava but still keeps his distance from her specially since she was a minor when she found him (if I remember correctly). I would also love to see Nejire have the spotlight as a Hero, not a beauty contest winner u.u I REALLY liked Endeavor this time around.


----------



## Corrie

atriosocool said:


> Hello! I was so traumatized yet intrigued by higurashi no naku koro ni when i was a child, and i loved it.
> 
> Sooooo does anyone have any news about the new one? I'm assuming that the release date's postponed due to recent events


I'm excited for the new one! I looooved the show! Especially the first arc is my favourite. The one with Keiichi. It scared me more than the other arcs for whatever reason.


----------



## Lightspring

I don’t know if this counts or not, but there’s a Chinese “anime” called Scissor Seven by Netflix. I just finished watching two seasons and it is really underrated. The art style is laid back, but with a lot of details and color.


Spoiler



It’s about this stingy and clumsy young adult who sells beef offal for a living, but with the help of his chicken manager, he decides to become an assassin to make more money. He tries to do away with people, but instead ends up helping them. He has a dark and powerful past that he had no memory of after an incident.


It’s honestly very good. I don’t know if it’s right to call it an anime as it was made in China, but that’s what Netflix is calling it. It’s comedic, lighthearted, but can also be pretty dark at times. The only complaint is that the episodes are really short, like 15 minutes. I love Japanese anime, and it’s also nice watching other animations from other countries from time to time.


----------



## Mairmalade

What are your summer watch lists looking like? Or do you prefer not to watch anime seasonally?

Not much on the radar this year but planning to check out:

Oregairu 3
Kanokari
Continuing Fruits Basket


----------



## Midoriya

Lightspring said:


> I don’t know if this counts or not, but there’s a Chinese “anime” called Scissor Seven by Netflix. I just finished watching two seasons and it is really underrated. The art style is laid back, but with a lot of details and color.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s about this stingy and clumsy young adult who sells beef offal for a living, but with the help of his chicken manager, he decides to become an assassin to make more money. He tries to do away with people, but instead ends up helping them. He has a dark and powerful past that he had no memory of after an incident.
> 
> 
> It’s honestly very good. I don’t know if it’s right to call it an anime as it was made in China, but that’s what Netflix is calling it. It’s comedic, lighthearted, but can also be pretty dark at times. The only complaint is that the episodes are really short, like 15 minutes. I love Japanese anime, and it’s also nice watching other animations from other countries from time to time.



I just looked it up and it looks interesting.  May give it a watch sometime.  Also, I don’t know if I would consider it anime or not, but at this point we have shows like RWBY and gen:LOCK being produced in the US that some call anime and others don’t, and now this (and there’s probably more I don’t know about).  I really think there needs to be a new definition for what is considered “anime,” but at this point I’m less inclined to care about it all too much, lol.  I just care about whether it’s good or not.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Lightspring said:


> I don’t know if this counts or not, but there’s a Chinese “anime” called Scissor Seven by Netflix. I just finished watching two seasons and it is really underrated. The art style is laid back, but with a lot of details and color.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s about this stingy and clumsy young adult who sells beef offal for a living, but with the help of his chicken manager, he decides to become an assassin to make more money. He tries to do away with people, but instead ends up helping them. He has a dark and powerful past that he had no memory of after an incident.
> 
> 
> It’s honestly very good. I don’t know if it’s right to call it an anime as it was made in China, but that’s what Netflix is calling it. It’s comedic, lighthearted, but can also be pretty dark at times. The only complaint is that the episodes are really short, like 15 minutes. I love Japanese anime, and it’s also nice watching other animations from other countries from time to time.



Anime is commonly known as Japanese animation. Chinese animation is known as  Zhōngguó dònghuà (中国动画) or Donghua in short. Since there's no other animation thread, I suppose you could just lump it in this thread  I haven't watched Scissor Seven yet, will give it a try since I have Netflix.



Mairmalade said:


> What are your summer watch lists looking like? Or do you prefer not to watch anime seasonally?
> 
> Not much on the radar this year but planning to check out:
> 
> Oregairu 3
> Kanokari
> Continuing Fruits Basket



Top two on my watchlist this summer are Swort Art Online: Alicization - War of the Underwold Part 2 and third season of Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. 

Other potential interests:
_- _ Second season of Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu._ 
-  _Second season of Enen no Shouboutai.

Just finished watching Kaguya sama wa Kokurasetai! Tensai tachi no Renai Zunousen 2 final episode this morning. Still waiting for Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata Movie to be released


----------



## Lightspring

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just looked it up and it looks interesting.  May give it a watch sometime.  Also, I don’t know if I would consider it anime or not, but at this point we have shows like RWBY and gen:LOCK being produced in the US that some call anime and others don’t, and now this (and there’s probably more I don’t know about).  I really think there needs to be a new definition for what is considered “anime,” but at this point I’m less inclined to care about it all too much, lol.  I just care about whether it’s good or not.


I totally agree. I had always thought that RWBY was a regular Japanese anime, but I guess not. I think the same could be applied to Avatar: some say it’s an anime, others not. I think it matters the quality and not where it came from.


----------



## Mairmalade

Mayor Ng said:


> Top two on my watchlist this summer are Swort Art Online: Alicization - War of the Underwold Part 2 and third season of Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru.
> 
> Other potential interests:
> _- _ Second season of Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu._
> -  _Second season of Enen no Shouboutai.
> 
> Just finished watching Kaguya sama wa Kokurasetai! Tensai tachi no Renai Zunousen 2 final episode this morning. Still waiting for Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata Movie to be released



Ahhh you're all caught up on Alicization! Thoughts so far? Just started the first season myself. Don't think I'll be caught up in time but if I can watch AoT in two days it'll probably be fine. 

When we will be blessed with another season of Kaguya?


----------



## Mayor Ng

Mairmalade said:


> Ahhh you're all caught up on Alicization! Thoughts so far? Just started the first season myself. Don't think I'll be caught up in time but if I can watch AoT in two days it'll probably be fine.
> 
> When we will be blessed with another season of Kaguya?



The second part for Alicization will be a feast! A lot of fighting just the way I like it with SAO  I haven't gotten past season 1 of AoT though  

Maybe in another couple of seasons will we get another season of Kaguya sama wa Kokurasetai, not sure if there's enough material yet for a complete season since I don't read manga as much.


----------



## LadyDestani

atriosocool said:


> Hello! I was so traumatized yet intrigued by higurashi no naku koro ni when i was a child, and i loved it.
> 
> Sooooo does anyone have any news about the new one? I'm assuming that the release date's postponed due to recent events


I recently watched the original Higurashi no Naku Koro ni and I loved it.  I didn't know they were making a new one.



Mairmalade said:


> What are your summer watch lists looking like? Or do you prefer not to watch anime seasonally?
> 
> Not much on the radar this year but planning to check out:
> 
> Oregairu 3
> Kanokari
> Continuing Fruits Basket


I usually have one completed anime (or at least with a few completed seasons) that I'll watch daily, then a couple of seasonal anime that I keep up with as they air.  I don't always have time to watch everything or sometimes it isn't available right away on the streaming service(s) I have, so I always have a huge backlog of anime to watch.  This summer, I'll be watching:

- Continuing Fruits Basket   
- Re:Zero Season 2
- Sword Art Online: Alicization War of Underworld

The newest OAD for That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime dropped today, so I watched that.  Apparently there will be a third part that's not airing until the fall, so I feel like they left me hanging.


----------



## Mairmalade

LadyDestani said:


> I recently watched the original Higurashi no Naku Koro ni and I loved it.  I didn't know they were making a new one.
> 
> I usually have one completed anime (or at least with a few completed seasons) that I'll watch daily, then a couple of seasonal anime that I keep up with as they air.  I don't always have time to watch everything or sometimes it isn't available right away on the streaming service(s) I have, so I always have a huge backlog of anime to watch.  This summer, I'll be watching:
> 
> - Continuing Fruits Basket
> - Re:Zero Season 2
> - Sword Art Online: Alicization War of Underworld
> 
> *The newest OAD for That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime dropped today,* so I watched that.  Apparently there will be a third part that's not airing until the fall, so I feel like they left me hanging.


NO IT DIDN'T. Love this show and didn't know about this - thank you for mentioning it! Good prep for winter 2021 but not sure if I can handle another cliff hanger.  Would you recommend holding off until fall?

Awesome to see another Fruits Basket fan. Seeing a lot of Akito & that story finally unfolding is nice. How have you been enjoying the reboot?


----------



## Xeleron

Mairmalade said:


> What are your summer watch lists looking like? Or do you prefer not to watch anime seasonally?
> 
> Not much on the radar this year but planning to check out:
> 
> Oregairu 3
> Kanokari
> Continuing Fruits Basket


I have quite a few 

Re:Zero new season
Continuing Fruit Basket, Tohru Honda best girl   
Continuing Black Clover
Continuing Ahiru no Sora
Enen no Shouboutai 2nd Season
The God of High School, it looks interesting, but I'm not sure about this one yet
Deca-Dence, same thing as the one above ^


----------



## Mairmalade

Xeleron said:


> I have quite a few
> 
> Re:Zero new season
> Continuing Fruit Basket, Tohru Honda best girl
> Continuing Black Clover
> Continuing Ahiru no Sora
> Enen no Shouboutai 2nd Season
> The God of High School, it looks interesting, but I'm not sure about this one yet
> Deca-Dence, same thing as the one above ^


Busy season for you!  Haven't started Re:Zero or Enen no Shouboutai yet. Didn't see The God of High School so will have to take a peek if it has piqued your interest.

Yes! Tohru is always a bundle of sunshine. ❤ I love her perspective on life.


----------



## Xeleron

Mairmalade said:


> Busy season for you!  Haven't started Re:Zero or Enen no Shouboutai yet. Didn't see The God of High School so will have to take a peek if it has piqued your interest.
> 
> Yes! Tohru is always a bundle of sunshine. ❤ I love her perspective on life.


I usually give shows the benefit of doubt (3 episode rule lol) so we'll see how good these new shows are  

Tohru > Rem (pls don't come at me)


----------



## LadyDestani

Mairmalade said:


> NO IT DIDN'T. Love this show and didn't know about this - thank you for mentioning it! Good prep for winter 2021 but not sure if I can handle another cliff hanger.  Would you recommend holding off until fall?
> 
> Awesome to see another Fruits Basket fan. Seeing a lot of Akito & that story finally unfolding is nice. How have you been enjoying the reboot?



Yep, there's a 3 part OAD series called Rimuru's Glamorous Life as a Teacher.  It covers a special training event for his students but it's being spread out over several months.  The first episode aired in March, the second one hit VRV today, and the third one isn't scheduled until November. It doesn't exactly leave off with a huge cliffhanger, but it's still a bit frustrating because I didn't realize there was going to be a third part when I started watching it.  I'd have rather watched them all closer together.

My husband actually got me into Fruits Basket.  He was a huge fan of the original anime and made me watch it when we first started dating.  He used to cosplay as Kyo.  I haven't read the manga, so the current events are all new to me but I'm loving it.  I'm really liking Rin as a character so far and want to learn more about her.  My favorite character is Hanajima, though, who isn't in it enough since she's not a Soma.


----------



## SweetDollFace

They’re fabulous, sparkly and hilarious. With a thick plot.....


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

limiya said:


> I’ve been looking for a new anime to watch for a while now! The last one that I watched was My Roommate was a Cat if I remember correctly, which I highly recommend if any of y’all haven’t seen it yet! It’s about an author who just recently lost both of his parents through a car crash, and one day while he is grieving at their graves, he sees a stray tuxedo cat and decides to take her home with him.
> 
> The rest of the anime is about the bonding relationship between the author and his cat as he learns not only how to care for his new little kitty friend, but also has a pal to help him through his grief and the anime is just overall so sweet and wonderful to watch.
> 
> I initially started watching it after my very first cat passed away not too long ago as a way to kind of relief my grief about his death, and although I still miss him so much every single day, I do think the anime helped me heal a little bit, and helped me remember all the good times we’ve had together.


Merman in my tub?


----------



## dedenne

this season im planning to watch re zero s2, deca dence, god of highschool (or god of cocaine as i like to call it), rental girlfriend and uzaki chan. i also might take a look at great pretender.
re zero s2 ep 1 was Amazing, god so much happened, i am so. excited.
god of highschool episode 1 was very good, much better than tog episode 1. poor tog got robbed of good animation.
im also going to rewatch time of eve! it was my 3rd anime so i cant rly remember much lol.


----------



## Xeleron

Random question, but for those of you who have a MAL accounts, has it been loading for y'all? It hasn't been loading for me for the past 2-3 days and I can't find any info on it. I've been getting a 503 server error for unavailable service. Have y'all been experiencing the same thing? It's weird because I've never seen it down for so long.


----------



## dedenne

Xeleron said:


> Random question, but for those of you who have a MAL accounts, has it been loading for y'all? It hasn't been loading for me for the past 2-3 days and I can't find any info on it. I've been getting a 503 server error for unavailable service. Have y'all been experiencing the same thing? It's weird because I've never seen it down for so long.


it wasnt working for a bit yesterday but its fine for me now


----------



## moonbox

Anyone see the new Re: Zero episode?
I also liked God of High School's first ep, especially as a Korean person hehe ^^;
if anyone wants to add me on MAL: my account is @/moonbox


----------



## Midoriya

Xeleron said:


> Random question, but for those of you who have a MAL accounts, has it been loading for y'all? It hasn't been loading for me for the past 2-3 days and I can't find any info on it. I've been getting a 503 server error for unavailable service. Have y'all been experiencing the same thing? It's weird because I've never seen it down for so long.



Yeah, it wasn’t working for me either yesterday, but it works fine now.  I was able to update my profile.

I watched the first two episodes of Mob Psycho 100 last night.  It’s definitely... interesting LOL.  Will post a recap and my thoughts once I’ve watched around five episodes of it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched episode 1 of Re:Zero season 2 today.  I'm still trying to get my thoughts straight because it's been so long since I watched season 1 and I couldn't remember everything that happened, but it seems like it's off to a good start.


----------



## Tsukiko

I've been watching the Slime one lately its really good!


----------



## Darby

Japan Sinks is very intense so far but... wow, is it harsh so it might not be for everyone but I think it’s worth mentioning if anyone wanted to give it a try.


----------



## dedenne

i finished my rewatch of time of eve, and its still really good! its got a very interesting premise, and its quite short. i definitely recommend.


----------



## Xeleron

The Secret World of Arrietty/Arrietty The Borrower is such a little gem! I love seeing the disproportion between 'the borrowers' and the environment outside of their living space. I try to watch this film every Spring, unfortunately due to recent event, I had completely forgotten about it. 
Just look at this and how their proportions remain the same for them! Arrietty's proportions don't get lost (maybe except her fingers lol), and Sho doesn't look like a giant. The plot is decent and the art is just beautiful!  Definitely worth a watch. 


Spoiler











The director of this film also directed a part in "Modest Heroes", it's on Netflix and I've been meaning to give it a watch, the only thing that's been setting me back is the fact that the film tells three different short stories, it's not one plot told from beginning to end. I'll update if I do end up watching it.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



dedenne said:


> it wasnt working for a bit yesterday but its fine for me now





Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yeah, it wasn’t working for me either yesterday, but it works fine now.  I was able to update my profile.
> 
> I watched the first two episodes of Mob Psycho 100 last night.  It’s definitely... interesting LOL.  Will post a recap and my thoughts once I’ve watched around five episodes of it.


Finally started working for me today. I was able to see the home screen yesterday, but as soon as I clicked on a link or interacted with anything, I would get the error code   

I hope you stick with it Deku, it's definitely worth a watch BUT I'm most definitely biased because I really like the show! It's hilarious and you get your fair share of action as well! But I know it's not everyones cup of tea lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



moonbox said:


> Anyone see the new Re: Zero episode?
> I also liked God of High School's first ep, especially as a Korean person hehe ^^;
> if anyone wants to add me on MAL: my account is @/moonbox


No, I haven't seen it yet. I need to either rewatch the show or watch the directors cut that came out recently. I feel like I forgot who all the character were lol 
GoHS definitely looks interesting I just have too much on my plate right now lol but I'll try and check it out! 


Darby said:


> Japan Sinks is very intense so far but... wow, is it harsh so it might not be for everyone but I think it’s worth mentioning if anyone wanted to give it a try.


Another one I'm interested in! Judging by the title, I don't know if I'm ready for the feels t.t


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I need a fresh Shonen fix.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the first five episodes of Mob Psycho 100!
—————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-


Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100



The world is full of mysterious spirits that can cause trouble, and it’s up to “psychics” to stop them using their ESP powers.  Mob is a boy who lacks emotion, but was born as a powerful esper/psychic and is unrivaled in terms of psychic ability.  Though he lacks in everything else in life, he’s a powerful psychic.  Reigen is his boss who pretends to be psychic, but actually isn’t.  Together, they go around dealing with cases that people have, which usually involve taking care of a spirit that is causing trouble.  They take care of the first few spirits in the show.  Then, Mob wants to fall in love with Tsubomi, the crush of his life, so he joins the body improvement club to do so.  Mob somehow ends up at an underground religious organization called club (LOL), and the leader is a spirit disguised as a guy that wants to make people laugh.  Mob, however, doesn’t laugh.  Whenever Mob‘s emotional percentage gets to 100%, he releases a new power fueled by whichever emotion it is at his enemies.  In Dimple, the leader of the religious organization’s case, it’s rage and Mob defeats him.  From there, Salt middle school, which is the middle school Mob goes to, gets in a fight with Black Vinegar middle school.  The guys from Salt middle school get completely wiped out by another esper by the name of Teruki.  The body improvement club at first wants no part in fighting, but the guys from Black Vinegar middle school take Mob hostage.  They are both tricked into fighting by the guy that got beat before from Salt middle school.  Despite the body improvement club easily wiping out the Black Vinegar kids, Teruki shows up and wipes out the body improvement club.  Mob is the only one left standing, and, realizing that Mob is another esper, Teruki challenges him to battle.  Mob refuses to fight and shields himself while Teruki uses his psychic powers against him.  Mob says that psychics aren’t supposed to use their powers against each other, which is what Reigen taught him (to which Dimple, now a reduced spirit, replies that the words have less meaning coming from Reigen).  Mob gets knocked to the ground, so Dimple, who initially was going to use Mob like Reigen does, stands up for him and gets completely defeated by Teruki.  Teruki goes berserk, unable to accept Mob’s ideals that psychics shouldn’t rely on their powers, and unleashes a hidden power from Mob that isn’t quite Mob either with an unknown percentage to its power.  Teruki is flung into the sky along with a bunch of debris by it and says he’ll no longer use his powers against others.  In the end Teruki loses the fight, but Mob unleashes his 100% emotional explosion and this time it’s sadness at having used his powers against another and being unable to resist himself.  Mob’s older brother, Ritsu, secretly wants to be a psychic like Mob, even though he already has a lot going for him.  I find this series very interesting.  While there’s a story and action, there’s also a lot of humor which I appreciate.  It seems like an anime that balances the line between being something with a full story like Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, for example, and a humor-filled anime with no clear plot like Space Dandy.  Also, I absolutely love Mob and Reigen’s relationship, and that Reigen’s life was colorless until Mob appeared.  Reigen also has ”special moves” that mostly just consist of him doing things that others could do with a bit of effort and the right resources.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on Mob Psycho 100, episode six.  Discord ~ To Become One ~

Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Yeah!!​


----------



## DarkDesertFox

We finally got around to watching the Love is War anime. Finished season 1 and are working on season 2. Probably one of the funniest romantic comedies I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Just watched Sword Art Online Alicization - War of Underworld Part 2, starts on Episode 13, a continuation from part 1. 

I'm getting so hype, can't wait to see the main characters join up in part 2!!! Interesting to see if they get any other unique skills like how Asada Shino got a unique skill that came with the Solus account when they make the transitions into the underworld  At the end of Alicization, I wonder if Alice will be able to go to the real world with Kirito? Please don't spoil it for me if there are manga readers on here!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor Ng said:


> Just watched Sword Art Online Alicization - War of Underworld Part 2, starts on Episode 13, a continuation from part 1.
> 
> I'm getting so hype, can't wait to see the main characters join up in part 2!!! Interesting to see if they get any other unique skills like how Asada Shino got a unique skill that came with the Solus account when they make the transitions into the underworld  At the end of Alicization, I wonder if Alice will be able to go to the real world with Kirito? Please don't spoil it for me if there are manga readers on here!



I also watched the latest episode of Sword Art Online Alicization yesterday.  I'm looking forward to seeing how this story arc will play out.  I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with SAO over the various seasons since they like to switch things up and do part of the season in one 'world' and the second part in another.  I often end up liking half of the season and not the other half.  But with Alicization, the story has followed a more consistent flow and it's held my interest throughout so far.


----------



## Mayor Ng

LadyDestani said:


> I also watched the latest episode of Sword Art Online Alicization yesterday.  I'm looking forward to seeing how this story arc will play out.  I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with SAO over the various seasons since they like to switch things up and do part of the season in one 'world' and the second part in another.  I often end up liking half of the season and not the other half.  But with Alicization, the story has followed a more consistent flow and it's held my interest throughout so far.



I remembered the first season was split into two different worlds and I can see why it would be disorderly in a way. Would have been better if they split the worlds into different seasons but I don't particularly mind the way it is  I'm intrigued to see what are Emperor Vesta's full skillsets since the head royal guard stood no chance against him


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor Ng said:


> I remembered the first season was split into two different worlds and I can see why it would be disorderly in a way. Would have been better if they split the worlds into different seasons but I don't particularly mind the way it is  I'm intrigued to see what are Emperor Vesta's full skillsets since the head royal guard stood no chance against him



I don't think it would matter to me if they were different seasons. There are just some parts I couldn't get into because I didn't care for the world, the characters, or the story.

For instance, I really liked the first half of season 1, but the second half put me off a bit because of what they did to Asuna's character. I thought of her as independent, capable, and strong in the first half, but in the second half she became the stereotypical damsel in distress. She seemed to have given up and wasn't putting up hardly any fight. I also thought the storyline between Kirito and Leafa got a bit awkward.

In the second season, I just couldn't get interested in the Gun Gale part. I know a lot of people loved it, but I have no interest in FPS so it didn't draw me in. I was much happier when they returned to the fantasy RPG world of Alfheim and I preferred Zekken's storyline.

Luckily, I haven't had that issue since Alicization started. They created a world, characters, and a story that I care about and they've maintained it this time. So I guess I wouldn't mind them switching worlds so much as long as I liked the new world and what they do with it, but that's not always the case.

But back to the current season, I also can't wait to see how the final battle will go down. We've already seen some pretty impressive skills from the heroes who have showed up so far. Vesta is bound to be so overpowered.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Managed to squeeze three episodes of Anime in my day schedule today. Watched the second episode of Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha, wasn't sure if I wanted to keep this anime in my list after episode 1 but now I'll keep this. Great to see another OP main lead in Anos Voldigoad. There are sufficient fight scenes to cater to my interest (I like animes with fight scenes). Watched the first two episodes of The God of High School and looking good so far. 

I stumbled upon an anime that caught my attention, Nihon Chinbotsu 2020 or Japan Sinks 2020. It has 10 episodes. Wondering if anyone on this thread have watched it and what do you think of it?    The rating is good though!


----------



## Lightspring

I’m rewatching Inuyasha for the second time. Amazing anime with a great soundtrack that mixes traditional Japanese instruments with Western instruments of all kind, a nod to the blending of both the modern period and Warring States period on Japan.
Follow a 15 year old Kagome who accidentally fell down her family’s well and ended up in the Warring States period. She meets a boy named Inuyasha, who is half demon half human. Together, they go on a mission to find all of the fragments of the Sacred Jewel, which was shattered but can be used for evil purposes. They make allies and fight with a variety of enemies in order to defeat Naraku (meaning hell in Japanese) and put an end to his power.


Spoiler:  an actual spoiler



A lot of people tend to love Kikyo and hate Kagome. Kikyo and Inuyasha were once lovers but Naraku made the two turn against each other, with Kikyo dying of blood loss from Naraku shape shifting into Inuyasha, and Inuyasha being put under a spell for 50 years by Kikyo. I do feel sorry for Kikyo, but I don’t hate Kagome. Maybe I need to rewatch it to understand.


There are so many different side characters with different personalities that make it all interesting.
 There might be a lot of plot holes, but I’d say it’s still a pretty good show worth watching. Netflix doesn’t have all of the episodes, but Viz does online.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Lightspring said:


> I’m rewatching Inuyasha for the second time. Amazing anime with a great soundtrack that mixes traditional Japanese instruments with Western instruments of all kind, a nod to the blending of both the modern period and Warring States period on Japan.
> Follow a 15 year old Kagome who accidentally fell down her family’s well and ended up in the Warring States period. She meets a boy named Inuyasha, who is half demon half human. Together, they go on a mission to find all of the fragments of the Sacred Jewel, which was shattered but can be used for evil purposes. They make allies and fight with a variety of enemies in order to defeat Naraku (meaning hell in Japanese) and put an end to his power.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  an actual spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people tend to love Kikyo and hate Kagome. Kikyo and Inuyasha were once lovers but Naraku made the two turn against each other, with Kikyo dying of blood loss from Naraku shape shifting into Inuyasha, and Inuyasha being put under a spell for 50 years by Kikyo. I do feel sorry for Kikyo, but I don’t hate Kagome. Maybe I need to rewatch it to understand.
> 
> 
> There are so many different side characters with different personalities that make it all interesting.
> There might be a lot of plot holes, but I’d say it’s still a pretty good show worth watching. Netflix doesn’t have all of the episodes, but Viz does online.


Are you planning to watch the sequel anime? I'm on the fence about it but I think I'm still gonna give it a shot to see how it is.


----------



## Lightspring

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you planning to watch the sequel anime? I'm on the fence about it but I think I'm still gonna give it a shot to see how it is.


Yeah, I do definitely want to watch it. I’m a bit skeptical since Rumiko Takahashi isn’t actually designing the plot, only the characters. It would be weird to watch Inuyasha without Inuyasha and the gang, but I’ll still watch it just cause.


----------



## Corrie

I was on Netflix yesterday and noticed so many Ghibli movies were newly added! 

Which are the top best that I should watch first? I'm thinking of Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## Xeleron

_Fruit Basket_ Ep 14 or S2 Ep2
This won't be a synopsis of the episode but more of how this episode made me feel, specifically one particular scene with Tohru/Tooru (according to MAL, that's how they spell it) and her Grandfather.
On a side note, the art in the new ED is STUNNING! I wonder if I can find them and use them as wallpapers  



Spoiler



I'll be the first to admit that I am very in-tune with my emotions, this could make me seem like a crybaby, hyperemotional or just extremely sensitive, but in reality I just don't mind showing my emotions even if it's ugly crying, now, how does this relate to Fruit Basket? Well, in this particular episode Tohru gets a call from her aunt (if you remember, she doesn't have the best relationship with her dads side of the family), she calls to inform Tohru that her Ojīchan (Grandpa) has pulled his back and has been in bed rest since. Tohru manages to go visit her Ojīchan and while they're talking, he begins to think about his son (Tohru's dad) and Kyoko (Tohru's mom). During this time he then proceeds to tell Tohru that he misses them and wishes/wants to see them.... this broke my heart for several reasons, he misses his son and daughter-in-law and wishes to be reunited with them, it almost seemed like he was a) giving up or b) ready to accept death; this situation weights heavily on Tohru, since her Ojīchan seems to be her last living relative whom she loves dearly and "selfishly" doesn't want to let him go.

This episode hit really close to home for me... My grandmother was bedridden for a few years before passing and I could see her suffering whenever she got changed or someone bathed her, she had Alzheimer's so even if it was her family doing it, to her, we were stranger. Who wouldn't suffer when strangers are doing all these things to you?! My Uncle had a hard time accepting her suffering and just wanted her to stay alive as long as possible, I though this was incredibly selfish because her quality of life was so poor, she wasn't living, she was being kept alive... one day I decided to say my goodbyes, I let her know that I loved her and that it was ok for her to move on, she didn't need to continue suffering in the body that had given up on her a long time ago. Of course saying goodbye is something incredibly hard to do and accept, but it's because I love her, that I didn't want to see her suffer any longer, even if that meant I wouldn't have any living grandparents. So, those brief inner struggles Tohru showed in the show are quite relatable and made me cry... a lot... such a short scene packed with so much emotion, at least for me it was.



This is the new beautiful ed 






	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



Corrie said:


> I was on Netflix yesterday and noticed so many Ghibli movies were newly added!
> 
> Which are the top best that I should watch first? I'm thinking of Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.


I think the ones you mentioned are great, if I remember correctly form seeing your comments on other threads (I think it was the third part carrier?) you're located in Canada?  I'm in the US and well you know, we get different content on Netflix, so I wouldn't know what to recommend because I don't know what options you have, if you have _Arrietty_ available to you, I would definitely recommend it, it's not one of the "classics" but it's worth a watch!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Bless this thread


----------



## xTech

Corrie said:


> I was on Netflix yesterday and noticed so many Ghibli movies were newly added!
> 
> Which are the top best that I should watch first? I'm thinking of Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.


Ah I watched all the Ghibli films when they came out on Netflix too! If you haven't already binge watched most of them like I did, Howl's moving castle is definitely a great movie and seems to be the overall favourite from what I can see (I think). For me personally, I started with kiki's delivery service, and while it's not a very plot heavy film, it's quite laid back and easy to watch. If you're into older movies aswell, the castle in the sky is one of my top 3 favourites (and yes it's totally different than Howl's moving castle even though they sound similar haha).


----------



## Ichiban

i am now under 100 episodes away from being caught up on one piece, what a journey it has been, i never planned to watch it at all (unless there was a pandemic (or apocalypse) which did end up happening lol) im debating continuing on from the manga once i reach the latest episode since the pacing in the anime isnt really good at all, looking forward to getting to the wano arc though


----------



## Mayor Ng

Corrie said:


> I was on Netflix yesterday and noticed so many Ghibli movies were newly added!
> 
> Which are the top best that I should watch first? I'm thinking of Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.



Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service are definitely good starts. My top 3 favourites are My Neighbour Totoro, Princess Mononoke & Spirited Away (Netflix have all three). I've watched majority of the Studio Ghibli's animes and even the sub-par ones are still decent to watch so you can't really go wrong with whichever one you watch  I've yet to watch Heisei Tanuki Gassen Ponpoko or Pom Poko (Netflix has this anime too), I like how it features Tanuki or Japanese raccoon dog! 







Spoiler: Plot Summary for Pom Poko on Netflix



Pushed out of their forests by human development, the wild tanuki of Tama Hills fight back with their shape-shifting powers - if they can get it right.



Look at this adorable Tanuki


----------



## LadyDestani

Corrie said:


> I was on Netflix yesterday and noticed so many Ghibli movies were newly added!
> 
> Which are the top best that I should watch first? I'm thinking of Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.



My top three are probably Grave of the Fireflies, Pom Poko, and Princess Mononoke, but they are not the most popular.  I tend to prefer the sad stories or the ones focused on the environmental impact of humans.  Pom Poko is both. 

You really can't go wrong with any of the films, though.  I've watched a bunch of them and have yet to find one that I don't like.  Spirited Away and Howl's Moving Castle always receive a lot of praise.  But I would suggest just starting with the ones that have write-ups or images that capture your interest.


----------



## Corrie

Thanks for the suggestions guys!! I'm excited to have a Studio Ghibli night!!


----------



## chocosongee

Corrie said:


> I was on Netflix yesterday and noticed so many Ghibli movies were newly added!
> 
> Which are the top best that I should watch first? I'm thinking of Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.


im a HUUUGEEEE ghibli fan omgogmogm i watched legit all the films  and i made my entire ac island ghibli themed lolll  
u should watch spirited away, howls moving castle, and princess mononoke for SUREEE


----------



## Corrie

So I watched Kiki's Delivery Service last night! Something light for my first and it was super cute and relaxing to watch! Now I know what everyone's saying when they praise Ghibli animation! It's so unique and it's clear that loads of detail and effort went into it! Especially the backgrounds, wow! Even people in the background were detailed! It was truly eye candy. 



Spoiler



When the old ladies baked Kiki a cake I teared up like I am doomed when I watch actual heartwarming or sad Ghibli movies looooool.


----------



## Lightspring

Corrie said:


> So I watched Kiki's Delivery Service last night! Something light for my first and it was super cute and relaxing to watch! Now I know what everyone's saying when they praise Ghibli animation! It's so unique and it's clear that loads of detail and effort went into it! Especially the backgrounds, wow! Even people in the background were detailed! It was truly eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When the old ladies baked Kiki a cake I teared up like I am doomed when I watch actual heartwarming or sad Ghibli movies looooool.


I watched Kiki’s Delivery Service a couple of weeks ago and I enjoyed it! Kiki seemed like a real little girl (although she was a witch) who is growing up. I’m kind of sad that she couldn‘t talk to Jiji anymore, but it shows how much Kiki matured throughout the movie.


----------



## Corrie

Lightspring said:


> I watched Kiki’s Delivery Service a couple of weeks ago and I enjoyed it! Kiki seemed like a real little girl (although she was a witch) who is growing up. I’m kind of sad that she couldn‘t talk to Jiji anymore, but it shows how much Kiki matured throughout the movie.


Yeah! I thought that was a very good way of showing that character growth! It kinda hurt but it was good for her to have actual friends.


----------



## Mikaiah

sleepy princess anime PV came out today






ok those teddy bears are ADORBS.
I've read/known the people scanlating the manga for a few years now so i'll probably be watching this hehe...

if you like cute/fluffy/comedy meme shows then I'd recommend checking it out.


----------



## Bird_9

Corrie said:


> So I watched Kiki's Delivery Service last night! Something light for my first and it was super cute and relaxing to watch! Now I know what everyone's saying when they praise Ghibli animation! It's so unique and it's clear that loads of detail and effort went into it! Especially the backgrounds, wow! Even people in the background were detailed! It was truly eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When the old ladies baked Kiki a cake I teared up like I am doomed when I watch actual heartwarming or sad Ghibli movies looooool.


This movie was also my first take on ghibli
Cant describe how much i love it


----------



## Dawnpiplup

So dunno if this will count since it started off as a nintendo game but ACE ATTORNEY YA'LL at least two of my fictional crushes are in that series LOL


----------



## Mayor Ng

LadyDestani said:


> My top three are probably Grave of the Fireflies, Pom Poko, and Princess Mononoke, but they are not the most popular.  I tend to prefer the sad stories or the ones focused on the environmental impact of humans.  Pom Poko is both.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with any of the films, though.  I've watched a bunch of them and have yet to find one that I don't like.  Spirited Away and Howl's Moving Castle always receive a lot of praise.  But I would suggest just starting with the ones that have write-ups or images that capture your interest.



I just watched Pom Poko and I can see why it made it to your top three!!! So heartfelt, all the urban developments have driven animals to extinction because of lack of habitats. Not all animals can transform like Tanukis. The animals have no way to comprehend what is happening to their surroundings and even if humans built parks to coexist with animals, it is just not the same as a wild forest abundant with foods for all the wild critters. One sentence in the anime hit me the hardest: 'we thought the humans were animals like us, but they are not'  Animals' livelihoods depend on the eco-system around them while humans play god with nature. Definitely will recommend more people to watch Pom Poko and Princess Mononoke to have them appreciate nature more than we actually do


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Just finished *If Her Flag Breaks*; I was not expecting it to be as good as it turned out to be, and I was very pleasantly surprised by it! And the ending was epic! 
I'd been having trouble picking something to watch, recently, but it looks like this was just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## dedenne

Dawnpiplup said:


> So dunno if this will count since it started off as a nintendo game but ACE ATTORNEY YA'LL at least two of my fictional crushes are in that series LOL


i LOVE ace attorney oh my god, i played the trilogy recently. ive yet to see the anime but the games were just *chefs kiss* 
has anybody been watching deca dence? and whats ur opinion on episode 2? imo, this could either be amazing or a disaster lol.


----------



## dedenne

man i just finished lucky star, it was so good. probably my favourite slice of life now. sad that we most likely wont get a s2, it was really fun to watch.


----------



## xTech

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Just finished *If Her Flag Breaks*; I was not expecting it to be as good as it turned out to be, and I was very pleasantly surprised by it! And the ending was epic!
> I'd been having trouble picking something to watch, recently, but it looks like this was just what the doctor ordered!


I also binge watched my way through If Her Flag Breaks on Crunchyroll about a month ago, it definitely was a suprisingly good anime. Sure, was it a masterpiece, no. I did really start to get into the whole flag system though and it ended up working quite well and leading to some funny moments in the anime. It was also a very easy to watch anime (as you can see by the fact that I binged the whole thing in one go haha) with a plot that wasn't actually that bad, at least compared to most basic harem + OP main character anime's out there right now. Glad to see they actually managed to tie up the story nicely at the end there in one season as well, instead of dragging out the story.


----------



## Romaki

I could finally convince my niece to try it, so now I'm rewatching Digimon Adventure again. It'll never not be my favorite anime. But I am surprised that the two seasons have over 100 episodes combined. I thought I remembered every episode, but it's just so much content.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Darby said:


> Japan Sinks is very intense so far but... wow, is it harsh so it might not be for everyone but I think it’s worth mentioning if anyone wanted to give it a try.





Mayor Ng said:


> I stumbled upon an anime that caught my attention, Nihon Chinbotsu 2020 or Japan Sinks 2020. It has 10 episodes. Wondering if anyone on this thread have watched it and what do you think of it?    The rating is good though!



@Darby I've just noticed that you mentioned about Nihon Chinbotsu 2020 or Japan Sinks 2020. I've watched the first two episodes and the ending of the second episode is just devastating!  

To other people on this thread, you can watch Japan Sinks 2020 on Netflix. It is a series with each episode being 25 minutes long with credits. Summary on Netflix: After catastrophic earthquakes devastate Japan, one family's resolve is tested on a journey of survival through the sinking archipelago. 

It's basically a disaster movie but produced in an animation setting. Definitely worth a watch if you can deal with disaster movie!


----------



## Uffe

A long time ago when I used to watch anime, I watched Ronin Warriors, Dragon Ball, The Littl' Bits, Speed Racer, if that counts, Astro Boy, The Big O, and some others I can't remember at the moment. I watched Akira, Princess Mononoke, and Ninja Scroll.


----------



## Xeleron

The only reason I've been hesitant about watching _Japan Sinks: 2020 _is because _Tokyo Magnitude 8.0_ holds a special place in my heart, I really like that show and how heartfelt the ending is and after watching the trailer for JS: 2020 it seems like it's a copy and paste with the added bonus of Japan sinking... (I know it's based of a Novel, but all I saw in the trailer was another version of TM 8.0).

To those of you who have watched JS: 2020 do you think they're basically the same thing? Or are they different enough that it's worth a watch? (@Mayor Ng @Darby I'm looking at y'all lol)


----------



## Mayor Ng

Xeleron said:


> The only reason I've been hesitant about watching _Japan Sinks: 2020 _is because _Tokyo Magnitude 8.0_ holds a special place in my heart, I really like that show and how heartfelt the ending is and after watching the trailer for JS: 2020 it seems like it's a copy and paste with the added bonus of Japan sinking... (I know it's based of a Novel, but all I saw in the trailer was another version of TM 8.0).
> 
> To those of you who have watched JS: 2020 do you think they're basically the same thing? Or are they different enough that it's worth a watch? (@Mayor Ng @Darby I'm looking at y'all lol)



I haven't watched Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 but I will watch it after Japan Sinks 2020 and let you know whether it is similar or not


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> I was on Netflix yesterday and noticed so many Ghibli movies were newly added!
> 
> Which are the top best that I should watch first? I'm thinking of Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.


Without spoiling anything, Grave of the Fireflies is very sad. Have to be in the mood for that. I was told to avoid Tales of Earthsea. Also there are different versions of some like Nausica of the Valley of the Wind, different dub entirely, one of them might be longer. Might be thinking of a different show. 

On an unrelated note, I want to see something old called Soul Hunter. No idea if it's good.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Xeleron said:


> The only reason I've been hesitant about watching _Japan Sinks: 2020 _is because _Tokyo Magnitude 8.0_ holds a special place in my heart, I really like that show and how heartfelt the ending is and after watching the trailer for JS: 2020 it seems like it's a copy and paste with the added bonus of Japan sinking... (I know it's based of a Novel, but all I saw in the trailer was another version of TM 8.0).
> 
> To those of you who have watched JS: 2020 do you think they're basically the same thing? Or are they different enough that it's worth a watch? (@Mayor Ng @Darby I'm looking at y'all lol)



I've binge watch both Japan Sinks 2020 and Tokyo Magnitude 8.0! Here's an update on your questions @Xeleron : the two anime are distinctively different from each other and should not be lumped together and different enough that it's worth to watch.

*Here's my take on Japan Sinks 2020*: It's an anime focused on tragedy. It's like a roller coaster ride of tragedy after tragedy, not much emphasis on the relationships between the characters. Some scenes are gruesome, definitely PG13. Feels more like a Hollywood-style Japanese series turned anime. Best not to be too invested in the characters

*Difference*: Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 gives you hope while Japan Sinks 2020 extinguishes any hope. After a couple of episodes in, you can see where the trend is going. The quality of the anime is definitely better than Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 considering there's more than 5 years of technological advancements between the two.

*Things I liked about Tokyo Magnitude 8.0*: I liked the emphasis on the relationships between the characters, such as relationship buildings, life lessons, etc. It also tug on the emotional string with some heartfelt moments especially the last three episodes, they were really hard to watch.

*Verdict*: Japan Sinks 2020 (7.5/10) and Tokyo Magnitude (9/10)


----------



## Darby

Well, guess I’ll watch Tokyo Magnitude 8 then. I’ve been watching so much anime lately my head just swirls with it but i dropped The Reflected, absolutely loved Big Order, found the opening song for No Guns Life highly enjoyable and am utterly confused about Deca Dence after the second episode just to name a few things swirling around.


----------



## Xeleron

Thank you so much for the rather quick update (#impressed) @Mayor Ng 
From the nature of the show JS: 2020, I would expect some 'death' to be involved in the anime and I don't mind, I don't find that off putting in animation. I guess the trailer I watched for it, does make it seem like TM 8.0 in regards to people becoming allies, overcoming hurdles and just strengthening their bonds (that's why I thought it was basically the same thing as TM 8.0).

Knowing they are different enough, I'm more open to the idea of watching JS: 2020. Regarding the animation, I feel like more shows are taking that route for example BNA just doesn't scream 'anime' to me .-. 

I guess you could also add that TM 8.0! is a coming of age story as the main character is quite young and has to go through a lot of personal growth rather quickly, but maybe I am biased as I really like that show, I've watched it maybe a total of 3-4 times at different stages of my life, and although it ALWAYS pulls my hearts strings, I find the actions of that one 'special' character to be more heartfelt in a positive way than a 'I just want a plot twist to make the audience cry' (I'm not gonna say more than this or clarify myself since I don't want to spoil, but maybe you know what I mean by this)



Darby said:


> Well, guess I’ll watch Tokyo Magnitude 8 then. I’ve been watching so much anime lately my head just swirls with it but i dropped The Reflected, absolutely loved Big Order, found the opening song for No Guns Life highly enjoyable and am utterly confused about Deca Dence after the second episode just to name a few things swirling around.


I think it's definitely worth a watch, at some point it's a bit slow paced, similarly to a slice of life, but that's because you're a spectator in their journey. I watched _Big Order_ when it began airing.. but I can't remember anything from it .-. just that the animation reminded of _Future Diary._ _Deca-Dence_ is great lol I was very confused after the first ep but I feel like I know where the plot is heading towards after watching the second ep. but who knows, I could be wrong.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E32*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 134, released last week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta and Noelle were invited to the Vermillion household to celebrate Ms. Theresa’s fifteen years in service of the church.  The episode was pretty much a filler one, but filled with downright hilarious moments and touching ones as well.  Also, Gauche was disguised as one of the kids because he wanted to see his little sister.  It was explained that Ms. Theresa was Fuegoleon and Mereoleona’s tutor when they were younger, and helped them grow in different ways into the Magic Knights they are in the present time.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes six through nine of Mob Psycho 100!



Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100



Ritsu wanted to gain psychic powers like Mob.  Once he started doing bad things he finally did, and he ended up beating up a bunch of middle school gang members in an alley.  Mob found him and questioned what he was doing, but before much else could happen a very strong adult esper by the name of Koyama jumped down from above and took Ritsu hostage.  Mob and Ritsu set their differences aside for now and Mob ended up attacking Koyama.  Koyama managed to injure Mob, but Mob unleashed his ultimate power which was too much for Koyama, so he used a spray to make Mob fall unconscious and took Ritsu back with him to the Claw’s 7th Division base.  Claw is an organization of espers that wants to take over the world.  They also captured five kid espers by the names of Hoshino, Kurosaki, Asahi, and the Shiratori twin brothers (why does this group remind me of Mystery Incorporated from Scooby Doo?).  In order to rescue the others and get his brother back, Mob teamed up with Teruki and Dimple and infiltrated the Claw’s 7th Division base.  They easily took care of one of the Scars, or mini bosses, and then Mob dealt with Koyama again easily by not holding back.  Meanwhile, Ritsu and the kids plotted their escape.  Sensing an imminent threat to their operations, the rest of the Claw Scars departed and said they would show Mob and others the true terror of Claw... definitely looking forward to finishing season one of Mob Psycho 100!



Up next on Mob Psycho 100, episode ten.  The Heinous Aura ~Mastermind~.

Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Yeah!!​


----------



## Xeleron

Izuku Midoriya said:


> *Black Clover S3E32*
> 
> An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 134, released last week!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Clover
> 
> 
> 
> Asta and Noelle were invited to the Vermillion household to celebrate Ms. Theresa’s fifteen years in service of the church.  The episode was pretty much a filler one, but filled with downright hilarious moments and touching ones as well.  Also, Gauche was disguised as one of the kids because he wanted to see his little sister.  It was explained that Ms. Theresa was Fuegoleon and Mereoleona’s tutor when they were younger, and helped them grow in different ways into the Magic Knights they are in the present time.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!
> 
> 
> ————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
> Also watched episodes six through nine of Mob Psycho 100!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100
> 
> 
> 
> Ritsu wanted to gain psychic powers like Mob.  Once he started doing bad things he finally did, and he ended up beating up a bunch of middle school gang members in an alley.  Mob found him and questioned what he was doing, but before much else could happen a very strong adult esper by the name of Koyama jumped down from above and took Ritsu hostage.  Mob and Ritsu set their differences aside for now and Mob ended up attacking Koyama.  Koyama managed to injure Mob, but Mob unleashed his ultimate power which was too much for Koyama, so he used a spray to make Mob fall unconscious and took Ritsu back with him to the Claw’s 7th Division base.  Claw is an organization of espers that wants to take over the world.  They also captured five kid espers by the names of Hoshino, Kurosaki, Asahi, and the Shiratori twin brothers (why does this group remind me of Mystery Incorporated from Scooby Doo?).  In order to rescue the others and get his brother back, Mob teamed up with Teruki and Dimple and infiltrated the Claw’s 7th Division base.  They easily took care of one of the Scars, or mini bosses, and then Mob dealt with Koyama again easily by not holding back.  Meanwhile, Ritsu and the kids plotted their escape.  Sensing an imminent threat to their operations, the rest of the Claw Scars departed and said they would show Mob and others the true terror of Claw... definitely looking forward to finishing season one of Mob Psycho 100!
> 
> 
> 
> Up next on Mob Psycho 100, episode ten.  The Heinous Aura ~Mastermind~.
> 
> Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Yeah!!​


Didn't read your spoiler on _Black Clover_ since I haven't watched it yet, but if you're liking _Mob Psycho 100_ so far, I get a feeling you're gonna enjoy season 2 as well!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes ten through twelve of Mob Psycho 100 and finished the first season!



Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100



Mob, Teruki, and Dimple continued to fight the Scars and defeated seven out of eleven of them before being captured.  There they found Ritsu as well.  Reigen drove to where the base was and approached the Claw 7th Division lackeys there... and then promptly tricked them into thinking he was the boss of the organization just by being himself... LMFAO I WAS LAUGHING SO HARD!  LIKE WTF!  Then Reigen found Mob and the others, but was confronted by the 7th Division Scars that were left.  Reigen promptly used his “special moves“ to hurt them.  The Scars fought back, and it appeared that Reigen was slashed by one of the top Scars... but with the intense fights going on, Mob was reminded that they could run away by Reigen.  This caused Mob to reach 100% but convert all his psychic powers to Reigen, which went up to 1000%.  Reigen then brushed off the Scars attacks like they were nothing and kept lecturing them about how they were just normal people.  By this time I was losing it, LMAO, I was about to die of laughter .  Reigen ran out of energy, but the kid watching the whole time, Sho, finished off the Scars of the 7th Division.  Ordered to do an inspection by the _real_ boss of the organization, Sho told Mob he was disappointed in him. Life went on and things went back to normal for the time being. Dimple was asked by Mob to work for Reigen, Teruki took up the task of training the group of five kid espers, and Mob and Reigen went back to their normal life of exorcising spirits together. Definitely looking forward to binging season two of the anime!



Up next on Mob Psycho 100, season two episode one.  Ripped Apart ~ Someone Is Watching ~.

Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Yeah!!​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Back when a company called ADV existed, they slapped a label that said "essential anime collection" on some DVD covers. Would is be possible to find a list of these anymore? Their website still technically exists, just gives you an option to be notified when they do things.


----------



## chocosongee

I just finished watching children who chase lost voices and i.. have SO many questions


----------



## Xeleron

chocosongee said:


> I just finished watching children who chase lost voices and i.. have SO many questions


I might have to rewatch it because I can't remember what it was about. I honestly had completely forgotten about this


----------



## Aneesh1729

Haven’t posted in this thread in a while, but I recently finished watching samurai champloo, and clannad/clannad after story.


----------



## Midoriya

Aneesh1729 said:


> Haven’t posted in this thread in a while, but I recently finished watching samurai champloo, and clannad/clannad after story.



How was Samurai Champloo?  I wanted to watch that but ended up taking a different route because I couldn’t find it on Crunchyroll/VRV and I don’t have Hulu.  I still plan on watching it at some point though.


----------



## Aneesh1729

Izuku Midoriya said:


> How was Samurai Champloo?  I wanted to watch that but ended up taking a different route because I couldn’t find it on Crunchyroll/VRV and I don’t have Hulu.  I still plan on watching it at some point though.


Samurai champloo was pretty good.


----------



## Darby

Samurai Champloo has one of THE best soundtracks EVER in my humble opinion, just google it now, don’t wait till you watch it, it’s that good.


----------



## Aneesh1729

Darby said:


> Samurai Champloo has one of THE best soundtracks EVER in my humble opinion, just google it now, don’t wait till you watch it, it’s that good.


Have to agree


----------



## Aneesh1729

Aneesh1729 said:


> Haven’t posted in this thread in a while, but I recently finished watching samurai champloo, and clannad/clannad after story.


By the way clannad after story was a phenomenal anime.


----------



## cicely

I used to be really into anime but I haven't caught up with the current seasons in years...
All I can do is recommend Kaiji, my favorite anime/manga. I think it's gotten a bit of boost in popularity lately. Would really like hear opinions of someone watching it for the first time!


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E33*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 135, released last week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



It was basically just a filler episode with romance in which Finral needed help in getting over his curse of hitting on women.

Highlight of the episode:


Izuku Midoriya said:


> That moment when you’re watching Black Clover and Sekke Bronzazza shows up and is lying to the girls there about saving the Clover Kingdom so blatantly that even the subtitles can’t keep up.



That’s all you need to know.  


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
Also watched episodes one through six of Mob Psycho 100 season two!



Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100



Mob and Reigen went about their normal business of exorcising spirits.  Mob was then asked out by a girl named Emi, who later told Mob she only asked him out because she lost a bet.  Even so, Mob used his psychic powers and put her novel back together that was ripped apart by some girls to show that he cares.  Tsubomi was watching from afar and thought it was smooth.  From there, Mob and Reigen worked with another psychic to exorcise or get rid of “The Dragger,” an urban legend that was created from fear.  Mob and Reigen then took on a big job in a two part episode in which a girl around Mob’s age had been possessed by an evil spirit, Mogami.  Mob, with the help of Reigen and Dimple, entered the girl’s body and confronted the spirit of Mogami.  At first, Mogami overpowered Mob and tried to change him, but Dimple snapped Mob out of it and Mob defeated Mogami, who remarked he would watch Mob from afar to see if the choice he made was the right one (only to be captured by someone from Claw).  After this Mob started thinking for himself more and stopped showing up at Reigen’s Spirits and Such Consultation Office.  This caused Mob and Reigen to grow apart.  Reigen reinvented himself, however, and rose in popularity as a psychic, ending up on a national TV broadcast.  Definitely looking forward to binging the second half of season two!



Up next on Mob Psycho 100, season two episode seven.  Cornered ~True Identity~.

Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Mob, Mob, we want Mob!  Yeah!!​


----------



## Mayor Ng

Managed to watch four episodes of anime today after finding some time 

Thoughts without too much spoilers after watching Sword Art Online: War of the Underworld Part 2 or SAO III episode 14:
- Glad they've found a way to treat Kirito.
- Lord Bercouli fight scene is super cool! Intelligent man and a loving uncle.

After watching SAO III episode 15:
- The namesake Underworld fits what the main characters are going through... where will hope come from next episode? 

After watching Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha episode 3 and episode 4:
- Pace is good, not too fast not too slow (I don't read mangas so I'm not sure but from my overall feel).
- Oh my, Anos Voldigoad and his magic sword of destruction, Venuzdnor (the demonic sword of the founding ancestor that annihilates everything) just too OP! I like it. Somehow rather he reminds me a little of Momonga (now Ainz Ooal Gown) from Overlord


----------



## biibii

mannnn devilman crybaby was something elseeee


----------



## Lightspring

I watched the first episode of Devilman Crybaby some couple of months ago and let me tell you... Oh my gosh, that was gruesome. I saw the maturity rating and knew that were was gonna be some gore and violence, but not too that degree. By the end of that episode I felt so scarred that I just didn’t want to return. It looks great for someone who likes that kind of stuff but I’m just too lighthearted


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E34*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 136, released yesterday!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Noelle and the Black Bulls had to help Kiato and Kahono with calming an underwater sea guardian that was causing trouble.  Noelle went with Finral, Kiato, and Kahono underwater and Noelle learned a new spell to protect them.  They got past some fish that had been turned into sea monsters and a kraken before confronting the sea guardian itself.  It was revealed that the sea guardian was just trying to protect its baby, which was why the area had been disturbed.  Noelle was shown an image of her mother by the sea guardian before it left.  The other Black Bulls had been training hard as well, getting ready for the upcoming fight with the devil Megicula... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes seven through fourteen of Mob Psycho 100 season two and finished the series!



Spoiler: Mob Psycho 100



Reigen was on national television and was seen as a fake psychic by others because he didn’t just say the possessed kid on the show was pretending like the other psychic did.  After this Reigen lost much popularity and support as a psychic.  To try and redeem himself, however, he held a press conference in which he tried to explain himself.  He couldn’t come up with anything but remembered how he had hurt Mob with his words before, so he just said “you’ve grown up a lot, haven’t you?”  This caused the press to freak out at him, but Mob showed up and everything in the area seemed to move, so it looked like it was Reigen’s doing.  Reigen then ended the press conference.  Mob and Reigen were reunited, and Mob said Reigen is a “pretty good guy”.  After this, Suzuki, the leader of Claw, and Claw itself, made their move to take over the world.  Many psychics opposed them including Mob, Ritsu, Teruki, the kids from the awakening lab, the former Scars of Claw, Sho, who was revealed to be Suzuki’s son, and others.  Together, they fought against Suzuki and the Ultimate Five, consisting of Shibata with super strength psychic powers, Serizawa with an umbrella which he uses with his psychic powers, Hatori with the ability to control any electronics using psychic powers, Shimazaki with the ability of teleportation and heightened awareness thanks to psychic powers, and Minegishi with the ability to control plants.  Together along with Claw, they had taken over the Cultural Tower and planned to take over the rest of Japan and the world as well.  After the rest of Claw and the Ultimate Five was taken out, Mob faced off with Suzuki, the boss, and shielded both Sho and Serizawa.  Having talked to and being able to actually relate with Serizawa, Serizawa was now on Mob’s side, and the rest of the Ultimate Five pretty much stopped fighting for the boss.  Suzuki said he didn’t care, as he knew he had the power to take over the world on his own.  His ideals were that he didn’t need anyone and he became the strongest because of it, and Mob opposed him with the ideals that people grow from meeting others and people need people.  What followed was a super intense fight between both Mob and Suzuki at their strongest.  At first, it seemed as if Mob wasn’t strong enough to win, but he unleashed both his rage and powers and drew out 100% of Suzuki’s power.  This caused Suzuki to almost explode.  The others ran away from the explosion, but Mob stayed behind and reminded Suzuki of the goodness in life, and that he would be there for him to help.  The psychic energy exploded, and it was thought that Mob was gone.  Reigen found Mob, however.  It turned out that the explosion had actually created a gigantic broccoli tree... thing that everyone in the city could now see.  Suzuki was arrested and taken away, but not before Sho said that his mom would still give Suzuki an earful, and Suzuki thought about Mob’s words deeply that day.  Mob and Reigen continued their business in a new office and Serizawa, formerly a shut-in, joined them to work for Reigen along with others.  The last episode was kind of a short showing them going on a trip to get rid of a spirit together.



Overall, Mob Psycho 100 is an action-packed series that gets a bit weird at times, but is also hilarious at times and has heartfelt moments as well.  I’d say my only complaint with the series is how many characters there are, but then again that’s also what makes the series great too.  If you like action, humor, or good storytelling, or even are just a fan of the unknown, spirits, and psychics, then this series is for you.  Mob Psycho 100 gets a 9/10 on the anime scale.

Up next I’ll be watching the movie My Hero Academia: Heroes Rising because I haven’t seen it yet.  If you’re interested, here’s a short clip of the movie:






After that I’ll be watching the anime _One Punch Man_, since it is now available on Crunchyroll/VRV.

Until next time.  See ya!​


----------



## Darby

I just finished rewatching Soul Eater on Hulu. The first time I watched it dubbed when I was new to anime and binged it so watching it in subtitles after so long was really fun.
Then I just found out that Crunchyroll has a movie for Goblin Slayer so I’m going to watch that next but first I’ve got to go see what my little villagers are up to today.


----------



## Xeleron

Darby said:


> I just finished rewatching Soul Eater on Hulu. The first time I watched it dubbed when I was new to anime and binged it so watching it in subtitles after so long was really fun.
> Then I just found out that Crunchyroll has a movie for Goblin Slayer so I’m going to watch that next but first I’ve got to go see what my little villagers are up to today.


Noooooooo, why'd you do this to me   I had finally managed to forget all about that first episode 
I really wish _Soul Eater_ would've come out with a new season instead of _Soul Eater Not!_


----------



## dedenne

yo can we talk about that new re zero episode tho bc i almost cried ;-;; by far the best episode of any anime to come out this season. heck, maybe the best thats come out this year.


----------



## Aneesh1729

Been checking out the manga series kingdom and 



Spoiler: Spoilers for this manga



have just gotten to the part where changwenjun got killed and xin agrees to travel with ying Zheng for the sake of upholding his and piao’s dream


----------



## dedenne

Aneesh1729 said:


> .


damn tag ur spoilers dude


----------



## MoogleKupo

Been a huge fan of Attack on Titan for years, unfortunately got busy with college and family so I ended up forgetting all about season 3's release. So finally when I remembered it, started over, binged 1 and 2 and just last month got started on Season 3 and my god. 

This season has so much in it (I will not spoil anything) but I will just say that I found myself choked up from tears, shock and awe, amazement, just everything.
My brother read the manga, not me, so I just had to go off of what he said (if I remembered) so basically if something amazing happened last year or earlier when season 3 was being released, I didn't remember a single thing he told me so it was kind of a fresh start in a way.

Never have I had a show give me chills like this one, even Demon Slayer (which is a close second in the chill factor at times) which I also recommend and am excited for season 2 c: Except I think season 2 is technically a movie....so I'll need to do more research on that too..
I'll lastly mention that I watched each season dubbed, and am now going through with subtitles. It was just easier for me to have dub and listen to the English rather than worrying to much about the subtitles, but who cares the real acting and dialogue sounds amazing and I do wish I started on sub xD


----------



## Mayor Ng

Watched three episodes of The God of High School this morning.

Thoughts on The God of High School Episode 2:
- Mori best character! Like fighters with justice  

The God of High School Episode 3:
- Han Daewi and his secret art martial art techniques! The animation is cool. 
- What was that ending?! Is that even legal in a martial art tournament?! 

The God of High School Episode 4:
- C'mon Han Daewi, don't let your emotions get the better of you. Poor Mira, only getting misfortunes after another in this episode


----------



## Aneesh1729

dedenne said:


> damn tag ur spoilers dude


How do I do that,
PS:gomenesai


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Aneesh1729 said:


> How do I do that,
> PS:gomenesai


Quote me or use the tag.


----------



## Aneesh1729

Aneesh1729 said:


> How do I do that,
> PS:gomenesai


Fixed it


----------



## Mayor Ng

Watched four episodes of anime today  Glad I found some time.

Thoughts on Shokugeki no Souma Gou no Sara Episode 3:

- Finally, got to know Suzuki-sensei's identity as well as his ultimate motive. 
- The introduction of Noir, the underground of the culinary world is a twist. 

Shokugeki no Souma Gou no Sara Episode 4:

- After BLUES competition rules explained, seems more like mission impossible. 
- The members of Noir looks like they came out of Akagami ga Kill. 

Shokugeki no Souma Gou no Sara Episode 5:

- I miss Japanese konbini!!
- Yes, finally some direct cook-off between outside world chefs and Noir members! 

Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 5:

- Just saw two of the weakest demon emperors in all my anime history. Pathetic.
- Glad to have a new character in Ray! He looks formidable.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished watching the movie _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia: Heroes Rising_!

Thoughts:



Spoiler: My Hero Academia: Heroes Rising



I really liked the idea of Midoriya, Bakugo, and the others splitting up to take on the four villains.  Nine’s backstory and powers and all are especially interesting.  The surprise twist with Midoriya passing on One For All to Bakugo caught me by surprise.  I’m glad they were able to defeat Nine though and protect Katsuma and Mahoro.  Thankfully, it was explained that the transfer wasn’t completed and so Midoriya kept One For All and Bakugo and him healed up just fine.  Also, I see Shigaraki is as heartless as ever with finishing off a weak Nine and making him turn into dust and fade away .  Overall, I would give the movie an 8/10.  I didn’t enjoy it as much as the first movie, My Hero Academia: Two Heroes, but it was still pretty good.



Up next I’ll be watching the anime _One Punch Man _like I mentioned before.  Looking forward to it!​


----------



## Ryumia

I haven't really been watching anime that much lately due to reading stuff on *WebToon*. I'm at a phase where I have more of a preference to read something than to watch something. Though... I do add some anime to my watch list  whenever I find an interesting anime that I'd like to watch.

To anyone that may be curious on what I've been reading on WebToon:

*Marry Me!* - *Your Smile is a Trap* - *Mom, I'm Sorry* - *DICE* - *My Deepest Secret* - *Zero Game* - *Your Throne* - *Eggnoid*
There are others that I'm planning on reading, but I haven't started on those yet and plan to do so at some point. Like *SubZero*, *The Gamer*, *Phase*, *Tower of God*, and *True Beauty*. Can't wait to get started on reading those whenever I get the chance to.

In any case... The latest anime that I have watched are: *Senryu Girl*, *A Whisker Away*, *IDOLiSH7*, *IDOLiSH7 Vibrato*, and *Bamboo Blade*. I watched Senryu Girl, A Whisker Away, and Bamboo Blade with the English Dub. IDOLiSH7 and IDOLiSH 7 Vibrato were watched in Japanese with English Subs. There wasn't an English Dub for these two, but I didn't mind having to watch them in the Japanese with English Subs.

*Senryu Girl* - Senryu Girl was an anime that I stumbled upon randomly by chance. I wasn't sure if I wanted to watch it right away, but I saved the anime to my watch list because it seemed like a sweet and cute anime. It ended up being like I thought it would be when I was watching it. I definitely ship Nanako Yukishiro and Eiji Busujima together. They really have some cute moment when they're together in the anime. I'm really glad that I decided to watch this anime. It was a really nice anime to watch. Glad that they didn't put too many episodes for this since I think it looks better this way. I would recommend this anime if you want to watch something cute and sweet. 
*A Whisker Away* - A Whisker Away was an anime movie that I saw on Netflix. It seemed interesting to watch when I saw it and I only wanted to watch a movie at the time. The movie overall to me was alight, but I did like the art and the voice acting on there. I probably wouldn't watch this anime movie a second time if given the opportunity. It would be better for me to watch something else instead.
*IDOLiSH7* - IDOLiSH7 is actually a Japanese rhythm game that was able to get an anime adaptation. The mention of this anime adaptation was something I saw on a YouTube video. The main cast looked really vibrant and that drew me in to watch the anime. The anime is well... an idol anime... in case you weren't aware. The songs in the anime to me were pretty catchy and appealing. Though... I prefer songs by TRIGGER (another idol group) instead of IDOLiSH7 (the main group). I've been listening to their songs a lot more than IDOLiSH7 on YouTube. The bonds of these idol groups were really sweet and it makes me want to support them. This is why I love watching anime about idols. I was kind of shock when I found out that Riku Nanase and Ten Kujou were brothers .
*IDOLiSH7 Vibrato* - IDOLiSH7 Vibrato is basically a spin-off series of IDOLiSH7. It mentions the relationships of the members of TRIGGER like: how they met and how they grew closer as an unit. There is a part where it explores what Nagi, Tamaki, and Yamato were doing before going to the TRIGGER concert since they weren't with the other members at the time. Also... It comes up with an ending for the unresolved issue in the first season regarding the song "Natsu Shiyouze". This spin-off series was a nice added bonus to the tv series. 
*Bamboo Blade* - Bamboo Blade was an anime that seemed interesting to me. I wasn't sure if I wanted to watch it, but the concept of the anime is what peaked my interest. An anime about kendo. I've seen sports anime about tennis, basketball, volleyball, swimming, and etc. I just never watched a sports anime about kendo and was curious about it. The anime is comedic and pretty enjoyable. The only main characters that I liked were Tamaki Kawazoe and Miyako Miyazaki. Didn't really vibe with the other main characters. I was only watching this to see the sport only, but I ended up wanting to watch this more for the characters. Pretty cool anime overall in my opinion.
I was thinking of resuming either *Re:ZERO -Starting Life in Another World-* or *Golden Time* whenever I feel like watching anime again. I usually don't like to leave things I've watched on-hold, so I try to get myself to watch them whenever possible. Hope to finish these two soon.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the latest episode of Fruits Basket today and it went into Rin's backstory.  I had a feeling that I was going to really like her character and now I love her.  This was one of my favorite episodes in the series, right up there with the episode where you learn more about Hatori's backstory.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Just finished two episodes of ongoing Anime 

Thoughts on Sword Art Online Season III Episode 16:

- The opening scene for this episode is a shocker. 
- Kirito you really need to come back and turn the tides.. 
- Do not use gaming logic with the current season, it does not apply.

God of High School Episode 5:

- Two tiger cubs emerges.
- The rebirth of Han Daewi, now no longer alone.
- Sneek peek of possible stronger opponents?


----------



## ShyFan

Just started watching the 4th season of Sword Art Online but I'm gonna miss it when it ends


----------



## morthael

i dont really watch anime as much as i used to before but re:zero is one of my faves and the second season is airing so i recommend checking that out if you haven’t! it’s got gore though so beware if you’re not into that!

re:zero fans, yall seen the newest ep that just came out? so many feels and tears aaa ,, also echidna is slowly climbing up on my wife list, love her design!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I've recently been getting up to date with Fruits Basket reboot 2nd season and ohmygod I cry every episode! It's just so emotional and thought through, that I can't help it. I absolutely love Thoru, she's such a sweetheart and just seeing her makes my heart soft 



Spoiler: some spoilers here



Seeing Machi and Kakeru interacting with Yuki, none of them knowing how much they're going to mean to each other makes me cry so much aaaaaa

In the school trip episode (17) Thoru thought something among the lines of "Someday will I also be pushed away in the same way?" about Kyo and knowing that they'll end up together and live happily ever after is just,, absolutely destroying me, I literally had to lay down for a bit after that. Every Kyoru moment is poetic cinema to me 

Don't even get me started on everyone's backstories, they're so heartbreaking, but well written as well. The fact that at the end everyone lives happily is such a comfort thing for me that I can't even describe it in words. I'm so glad that fruits basket portrays so many things that people can not only relate to, but also at the end find comfort in. The representation of many uncommon things which are actually thought through in the story is great and I highly respect the author for that!


----------



## dedenne

morthael said:


> i dont really watch anime as much as i used to before but re:zero is one of my faves and the second season is airing so i recommend checking that out if you haven’t! it’s got gore though so beware if you’re not into that!
> 
> re:zero fans, yall seen the newest ep that just came out? so many feels and tears aaa ,, also echidna is slowly climbing up on my wife list, love her design!


i just watched it and. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa that ending thoo omg. and same i love echidna so much lol, especially in a school uniform :0


----------



## Mayor Ng

Catch up on the latest episodes of this season's animes today:

Thoughts on Swort Art Online III Episode 17:

- Plot armor here to save the day for many of the conflicts. 
- Nautilus and YUNA cameos are too brief! 
- It is time for Kirito to wake!!! Where's my next episode?


Shokugeki no Souma Gou no Sara Episode 6:

- Food preparation by Noir members just too bizzare. 
- Good to see Nikumi make an appearance, I mean Ikumi Mito.
- Noir members titles are hilarious: Sarge (master of the armed dish), Marcanta (master of the circus dish), Claude Ville (master of the blood dish), Bunny Hare (master of the sadistic dish).
- Glad the White Knight of the Table still retains his ability to communicate with food.
- The Yukihira-Style Midsummer Christmas Cake looks like a Yule Log.


Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 6:

- Excited that the potential reincarnation of Lignon, the Great Spirit of Water, to join Anos team.
- Sir Melheis Boran of the Seven Elder Demon Emperors look like he could be demon version of Merlin.
- The owl messenger reminds me of the postal service in the wizarding world of Harry Potter.
- Sir Ivis as a cat is just adorable. 
- Anos looks awkward playing cautious, he should just crush his opposition to the point they have no choice but to accept he is the true Demon King of Tyranny.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E35*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 137, released last week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



It was a filler episode in which Charmy wanted to make food that would enhance mana explosively, and trained under Jamo, head of the chefs for the Magic Knights, to do it.  When she finally accomplished it though, the food came alive and everyone in the Black Bulls had to work together to eat it all!  The second half of the episode featured Gordon going off on his own to become stronger, but realizing in the end that he was able to become stronger because of his friends.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes one through five of One Punch Man!



Spoiler: One Punch Man



In a world where crimes and villains are on the rise, there exists one hero... who just wants to be a hero for fun.  Meet Saitama, the strongest human, and hero, in existence who can defeat any enemy with one punch.  To become so overpowered he trained hard for three years, and now, at the age of 25, had everything he needed to be strong.  The first couple of episodes feature him and his encounter with some enemies, as well as a human cyborg named Genos, which he takes under his wing as a disciple.  There’s just one problem... no one knows who Saitama is!  To fix this, Saitama and Genos sign up for the hero registry, and while Genos becomes an S rank hero right off the bat, Saitama starts out as a C rank hero due to not doing well on the essay portion of the exam.  A hero by the name of Amai Mask confronts Genos and gives him a word of warning.  Now, Genos is set to live with Saitama and they will work together to do hero work.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on One Punch Man, episode six.  The Terrifying City.

One punch, it’s done, and now we’ve won!​


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The house was finally quiet enough to watch some anime so we watched quite a bit recently!

- Finished My Hero Academia Season 4. They finished off the season in a really nice, lighthearted way! I loved Gentle Criminal and La Brava.
- Finished the second season of Love is War. I thought both seasons were fantastic, it's hard to choose which one was better.
- Started Balanced Unlimited and got to episode 4. I really love this anime! It has a unique setting and mixes funny/serious moments so well.
- Started Reincarnated into an Otome Game as a Villainous and got to episode 6. A really cute anime with lots of lovable moments! I am enjoying it so far!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'mma put yall on good Anime
-No.6
-Kakagurui
-Disastrous Life of Saiki K
-Seraph of the End
-Noragami
-A Silent Voice
-Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I looove the fate series!! I’m currently on FGO but I finished all of the stay night series except for heavens feel xD favorite characters would be Gilgamesh, Mordred, and Achilles! I just hate how they made Shiro’s eyes so fricken huge on stay night xD


----------



## Jamborenium

tbh I don't have many, so some of my favorites in no particular order

keroro gusno
Made in abyss
Nichijou
Azumanga Daioh
My hero acadamia
fruits basket (2019)(so much better then the older anime)
Pani Poni Dash
Bobobo-bo Bo-bob
Beastars
Demon Slayer
Toilet-bound Hanako-kun
Kemono Friends
jashin-chan dropkick
Pop Team Epic 
zombieland saga
School-Live!

(I'm currently looking forward to the higurashi remake)​


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone here watched Fire Force? I'm interested in trying it. The description makes it sound a lot like Promare, which case I would probably enjoy it since I really liked the movie.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Just finished A Whisker Away on netflix and was delightfully surprised! A cute little movie about cats <3 

Some parts definitely resonated with me since I'm a huge cat person. I love my fluffy boy dearly ;;


----------



## Neb

I’ve been watching Seitokai off and on. It can be very entertaining if you're in the right mood, but the lack of variety in the jokes can make it difficult to binge.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I started watching the promised neverland!! I loved it but got too lazy to watch the anime so I’m reading the manga now hahah. I’m almost done reading it ; n ;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Decided to go ahead and try Fire Force. I only watched the first episode so far, but it was a nice intro! I will pick it up another night (possibly tomorrow) when I am feeling more awake.



Oldcatlady said:


> I started watching the promised neverland!! I loved it but got too lazy to watch the anime so I’m reading the manga now hahah. I’m almost done reading it ; n ;



The anime is so good though! Though the manga is probably a good choice since it ends on quite the cliffhanger. Not sure when season 2 will come out.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E36*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 138, released last week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



It was a heartwarming filler episode about how Zora Ideale was remembering his father who passed, Zara Ideale, and how he became a Magic Knight after trying many, many times as a peasant.  A kid around his hometown named Ina got into a fight with a noble’s son, and Zora stepped in to help out.  Zora imparted some wisdom upon the boy because Ina wanted to become a Magic Knight.  His dad and him were confronted by the noble and his son, and Ina was accused of being a thief, but Zora showed up and explained things, and the noble and his son ran off.  Ina and his dad grew closer as a result and aimed to become Magic Knights together.  In this way Zora became sort of a hero to the kid.  Finished with his work there, Zora left.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes (can Black Clover episodes stop making me cry please?)!


————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
Also watched episodes six through nine of One Punch Man!



Spoiler: One Punch Man



Genos heard of an approaching meteor that would wipe out City Z.  He and another hero aimed to stop it, but failed.  Saitama stepped in and destroyed the meteor.  However, the leftover crashing debris hurt the city pretty badly.  Two heroes that were mad at C class hero Saitama riled up the people to be mad at him.  Saitama tried to defend himself, but Genos asked if they could go home, to which he said yes.  After this, a monster from the sea named the Deep Sea King surfaced and started taking out heroes.  Speed O Sound Sonic had somehow escaped from prison and fought him as well, but couldn’t take the monster out.  Genos tried to protect a shelter of people and defeat the Deep Sea King, but almost died.  Meanwhile, the powerless bicycle-riding C class hero Mumen Rider tried to battle the Deep Sea King with the people’s support, but was easily taken out.  Thankfully Saitama arrived and caught him, and defeated the monster with one punch.  The people were shocked, but Saitama played it off as a “the other heroes weakened it, so he just finished it off” kind of thing.  Saitama said he would take the credit as well.  Genos knew what Saitama was really up to, however, which was to make sure the Heroes Association didn’t get its name tarnished and the people wouldn’t become suspicious.  To Genos, that was the most heroic way Saitama could have spun it.  Saitama also became a B class hero during this time.  At the end, Saitama had a meal with Mumen Rider who had helped him out by providing transportation.  Next, an unspeakable evil approaches as well as the end of season one... definitely looking forward to finishing season one of One Punch Man!



Up next on One Punch Man, episode ten.  Unparalleled Peril.

One punch, it’s done, and now we’ve won!​


----------



## Oldcatlady

DarkDesertFox said:


> Decided to go ahead and try Fire Force. I only watched the first episode so far, but it was a nice intro! I will pick it up another night (possibly tomorrow) when I am feeling more awake.
> 
> 
> 
> The anime is so good though! Though the manga is probably a good choice since it ends on quite the cliffhanger. Not sure when season 2 will come out.


Yeah the anime is what hooked me in to read the manga! I started reading the manga because I’m too impatient to watch the anime since it’s much quicker to read than watch it haha


----------



## Lightspring

Am I the only one here that is absolutely pumped for Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon? I know that I have posted about Inuyasha on here before, but I heard that the new series that follows new characters airs in October. They have a new trailer on YouTube and Viz, and I really want to know how the series plays out. So much has changed, and although I am wondering about many things, I just want to know if the music will live up to the old series. Maybe it’s just me, but I enjoy Wada‘s compositions, it’s a lot different from most animes with rock/jazz music (which can also be pretty epic) but I do enjoy classical music for anime.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes ten through twelve of One Punch Man and finished season one!



Spoiler: One Punch Man



All of the S class heroes and Saitama were gathered to deal with a prophecy of an imminent threat to the Earth.  Just then, a massive spaceship arrived and destroyed City A.  The heroes rushed out to meet the alien forces in battle, and Saitama boarded the spaceship and began destroying it.  After the three toughest alien soldiers were taken out, Saitama faced the leader, Lord Boros, in battle.  Lord Boros ended up being the first enemy that Saitama couldn’t kill with one punch.  However, after a fierce battle, Saitama emerged victorious in the end.  Genos was warned that Metal Knight is his “enemy,” and Metal Knight harvested the ship remains.  Amai Mask appeared finally and finished off the captured remaining aliens, remarking to the heroes that they were pathetic because they couldn’t stop the destruction of the city while fighting.  Saitama and Genos were questioned by Tatsumaki (Tornado), but brushed her off, and thanks to the old man Silverfang, she let them go.  City A was rebuilt as the Heroes Association HQ with roads leading out of it to all the cities.  Things went back to normal for Saitama and Genos.  Saitama punched through an enemy again while Genos saved a person, and Saitama screamed in frustration that it was only taking one punch to defeat his enemies again.  Ah well.  C’est la vie, as they say.



Will watch season two once I can.  There’s currently an error on Crunchyroll/VRV’s part that won’t let me access season two for some reason, even though I know it’s there... lol, so I guess I’m stuck in limbo for now until I start something new.​


----------



## dedenne

DarkDesertFox said:


> The anime is so good though! Though the manga is probably a good choice since it ends on quite the cliffhanger. Not sure when season 2 will come out.


january 2021


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Who else is ready for Aggretsuko season 3!?


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've been watching Gibiate lately, I really like it so far.


----------



## Katgamer

I started watching HxH a month ago and I recently saw a sad spoiler and it turns out it’s the next episode I have to watch I haven’t watched it because I’m not ready to cry yet lol


----------



## LadyDestani

StarlitGlitch said:


> Who else is ready for Aggretsuko season 3!?


I am seriously looking forward to it!  Love that show!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E37*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 139, released earlier this week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Vanessa talked with Captain Yami and said she needed to take care of something.  She went to her home, The Witches Forest, to get stronger.  The Witch Queen made her train two magic users, Elvira and Samantha, who have illusion and sound magic respectively.  At first things seemed dire, but Vanessa was able to train them well and get the magical beasts to leave the area at the same time (so the place can detect when the Spade Kingdom will attack).  Everyone was impressed from watching.  Vanessa also saw Dominante Code here who was selling things.  Vanessa then told The Witch Queen she didn’t need a powerful spell anyway, and decided to train on her own.  She returned to the Black Bulls base, on a mission to get stronger herself so that she can protect her friends.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Aneesh1729

I’ve still continued reading kingdom.seriously guys and gals,check this manga out it’s so good.PS: here’s the link to where to read it:https://ww2.readkingdom.com/#


----------



## Lightspring

So I’m watching another Rumiko Takahashi manga adapted anime called Ranma 1/2. I don’t know what to make of it so far, I think the concept is pretty unique with a boy who changes genders depending on the temperature of the water and involvement in Chinese culture. It sort of reminds me of Inuyasha (same mangaka), Cardcaptor Sakura (maybe because of the Chinese culture and setting?), and like any kung fu movie.


----------



## Katgamer

Give me a anime to watch so I can avoid HxH for a little lol im also really bored


----------



## Midoriya

Katgamer said:


> Give me a anime to watch so I can avoid HxH for a little lol im also really bored



What genres are you interested in (I watched Hunter x Hunter btw and loved it)?


----------



## Katgamer

Izuku Midoriya said:


> What genres are you interested in (I watched Hunter x Hunter btw and loved it)?


I’m not really sure I switch between genres a lot lol


----------



## Midoriya

Katgamer said:


> I’m not really sure I switch between genres a lot lol



In that case, which anime shows have you already seen?  Just want to make sure I don’t recommend you something you’ve already seen, lol.


----------



## Katgamer

Izuku Midoriya said:


> In that case, which anime shows have you already seen?  Just want to make sure I don’t recommend you something you’ve already seen, lol.


I have watched 
Toilet bound hanako-kun 
Seven deadly sins
Demon slayer 
The helpful fox Senko-San 
Fairytail (kinda
Tordadora
Little witch academia


----------



## Midoriya

Katgamer said:


> I have watched
> Toilet bound hanako-kun
> Seven deadly sins
> Demon slayer
> The helpful fox Senko-San
> Fairytail (kinda
> Tordadora
> Little witch academia



I just remembered I’m in need of anime recommendations as well.  I have nothing to watch right now besides weekly Black Clover episodes and some MHA OVAs.  I may pick up Little Witch Academia because I’ve heard it’s good.

This is all that I’ve watched and I would recommend any of these to be honest.  Warning that most of it is shounen, but so is Hunter x Hunter.  Also warning that some of these can get pretty... graphic and violent.

The Rising of The Shield Hero
Attack on Titan
One-Punch Man
Gurren Lagann
Mob Psycho
Made in Abyss
Parasyte the maxim
Demon Slayer
Kill la Kill
Tower of God
JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures (all 5 parts)
Hunter x Hunter
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!
Dragon Ball Super
Cowboy Bebop
My Hero Academia
Akame ga Kill
Black Clover


----------



## Katgamer

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just remembered I’m in need of anime recommendations as well.  I have nothing to watch right now besides weekly Black Clover episodes and some MHA OVAs.  I may pick up Little Witch Academia because I’ve heard it’s good.
> 
> This is all that I’ve watched and I would recommend any of these to be honest.  Warning that most of it it shounen, but so is Hunter x Hunter.  Also warning that some of these can get pretty... graphic and violent.
> 
> The Rising of The Shield Hero
> Attack on Titan
> One-Punch Man
> Gurren Lagann
> Mob Psycho
> Made in Abyss
> Parasyte the maxim
> Demon Slayer
> Kill la Kill
> Tower of God
> JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures (all 5 parts)
> Hunter x Hunter
> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!
> Dragon Ball Super
> Cowboy Bebop
> My Hero Academia
> Akame ga Kill
> Black Clover


There a couple anime I’ve watched but forgot about on her like full metal alchemist akame ga kill and Attack on titan I think I’ll do demon slayer because I haven’t finished it all I just don’t wanna cry because HxH yet lol


----------



## Midoriya

Katgamer said:


> There a couple anime I’ve watched but forgot about on her like full metal alchemist akame ga kill and Attack on titan I think I’ll do demon slayer because I haven’t finished it all I just don’t wanna cry because HxH yet lol



Yeah, I get what you mean.  My plan is to watch those MHA OVAs and then start Little Witch Academia now.  Thanks for helping me out as well!


----------



## Katgamer

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean.  My plan is to watch those MHA OVAs and then start Little Witch Academia now.  Thanks for helping me out as well!


No problem tysm for helping me too


----------



## Aneesh1729

Aneesh1729 said:


> I’ve still continued reading kingdom.seriously guys and gals,check this manga out it’s so good.PS: here’s the link to where to read it:https://ww2.readkingdom.com/#


What the hell were they thinking changing the Chinese names to Japanese names though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just remembered I’m in need of anime recommendations as well.  I have nothing to watch right now besides weekly Black Clover episodes and some MHA OVAs.  I may pick up Little Witch Academia because I’ve heard it’s good.
> 
> This is all that I’ve watched and I would recommend any of these to be honest.  Warning that most of it is shounen, but so is Hunter x Hunter.  Also warning that some of these can get pretty... graphic and violent.
> 
> The Rising of The Shield Hero
> Attack on Titan
> One-Punch Man
> Gurren Lagann
> Mob Psycho
> Made in Abyss
> Parasyte the maxim
> Demon Slayer
> Kill la Kill
> Tower of God
> JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures (all 5 parts)
> Hunter x Hunter
> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!
> Dragon Ball Super
> Cowboy Bebop
> My Hero Academia
> Akame ga Kill
> Black Clover



I would give Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic a shot if you haven't seen it! It's got a lot of action, unique characters, good animation, cool abilities, etc. Mo Dau Zu Shi is also a good Chinese anime that has a darker theme. I also think Seraph of the End is still worth a watch. 

I shared my list here a couple years ago, but I will share it again since it's been updated quite a bit. I'd like to see other people's lists too if you have one!









						SeventhSwordsman's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net
					






					myanimelist.net


----------



## Midoriya

DarkDesertFox said:


> I would give Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic a shot if you haven't seen it! It's got a lot of action, unique characters, good animation, cool abilities, etc. Mo Dau Zu Shi is also a good Chinese anime that has a darker theme. I also think Seraph of the End is still worth a watch.
> 
> I shared my list here a couple years ago, but I will share it again since it's been updated quite a bit. I'd like to see other people's lists too if you have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeventhSwordsman's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myanimelist.net



Thank you, I’ll add that one to my list as well to watch after LWA.  I’ll take a look at your MAL too.


----------



## Midoriya

*My Hero Academia OVAs*

Just watched the recent My Hero Academia OVA, Make It!  Do-or-Die Survival Training parts 1 and 2!



Spoiler: My Hero Academia OVA Make It!  Do-or-Die Survival Training parts 1 and 2



Class 1-A was split into two groups and sent to an underground mall to do rescue training and prepare for the provisional licensing exam (this took place before season three’s second half).  Midoriya’s group was further split up into balanced teams.  Once underground, the underground mall began collapsing.  Iida got injured while saving Yaoyorozu.  Uraraka, Tsuyu and Yaoyorozu helped Iida get out.  Meanwhile, Bakugo, Kaminari, and Kirishima restored power to the place using Kaminari’s quirk, just in time for Tokoyami’s Dark Shadow to go back to being under control so that Todoroki wouldn’t be in trouble.  Water began to fill the place, so Todoroki stayed behind to freeze the water while everyone else got out.  Bakugo and Midoriya stayed behind to help Todoroki escape, and even though Bakugo got injured, he used Midoriya as a cane and everyone passed the survival training, with Bakugo having saved the rescue dummy.  Aizawa remarked that he would continue to test the class until the provisional licensing exam began.



I couldn’t find Little Witch Academia on Crunchyroll/VRV, so up next I’ll be watching either Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic, or something else entirely!  Stay tuned to find out!​


----------



## Mairmalade

DarkDesertFox said:


> I would give Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic a shot if you haven't seen it! It's got a lot of action, unique characters, good animation, cool abilities, etc. Mo Dau Zu Shi is also a good Chinese anime that has a darker theme. I also think Seraph of the End is still worth a watch.
> 
> I shared my list here a couple years ago, but I will share it again since it's been updated quite a bit. I'd like to see other people's lists too if you have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeventhSwordsman's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myanimelist.net


Dropped you an add! Happy to see you also enjoyed Barakamon (one of my favorites). 

Currently considering finishing Tower of God and Log Horizon. Have only seen a couple episodes of each and got carried away by another show. 

@Izuku Midoriya LWA got released on Netflix recently if that's an option for you.


----------



## Aurita

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just remembered I’m in need of anime recommendations as well.  I have nothing to watch right now besides weekly Black Clover episodes and some MHA OVAs.  I may pick up Little Witch Academia because I’ve heard it’s good.
> 
> This is all that I’ve watched and I would recommend any of these to be honest.  Warning that most of it is shounen, but so is Hunter x Hunter.  Also warning that some of these can get pretty... graphic and violent.
> 
> The Rising of The Shield Hero
> Attack on Titan
> One-Punch Man
> Gurren Lagann
> Mob Psycho
> Made in Abyss
> Parasyte the maxim
> Demon Slayer
> Kill la Kill
> Tower of God
> JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures (all 5 parts)
> Hunter x Hunter
> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken!
> Dragon Ball Super
> Cowboy Bebop
> My Hero Academia
> Akame ga Kill
> Black Clover



You should give these anime/manga a shot!
Re:Zero kara hajimeru isekai seikatsu
Steins Gate
Code Geass
Psycho-Pass
Samurai Champloo
Fire Force 
Beastars
Golden Kamuy 
Tensei ****tara slime datta ken
Zankyou no Terror
World Trigger


----------



## Romaki

Watched The Anthem of the Heart tonight, didn't expect it to be this good. My favorite part is that Takumi was interested in one girl and that he didn't just fall in love with a girl he barely knows. I really liked the ending too because it's so open, like life just moves on after Jun worked through her trauma.

Also going to start Great Pretender, looks pretty neat.


----------



## Dunquixote

Right now, my favorite anime are the following:
-One Piece — manga and anime (stopped watching anime for awhile since the repeat flashbacks was really annoying me & the semi-fillers and stopped with manga because the translation online sometime in Wano wasn’t as good on the site I read it on
-Fruits Basket - manga only
-Ghost in the Shell SAC & 2nd Gig
-Fullmetal Alchemist and & Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood 
-Drifters 
-Great Teacher Onizuka - manga and anime
-Fate Zero
-Attack on Titan - anime - have the manga and maybe will eventually read it  and usually watch it with friends but since I’m staying home, i might have to watch it on my own (it’s still hard watching it with friends because I get so nervous)

Anime I need to finish that would probably be on the list:
-Trigun
-Cowboy Bebop


----------



## DJStarstryker

Re-watching Kemono Friends. I honestly think this is the best low budget anime I've ever seen. Most low budget anime is either terrible or mediocre watch only once type shows. But I think Kemono Friends is super cute. 

When I'm done with this (will be soon) I think I'll start watching Chihayafuru. I'm in the mood for a sports-type anime and I know nothing about karuta (Japanese card game). Would be interesting to learn some about it. Have heard good things about the show.


----------



## Mairmalade

DJStarstryker said:


> Re-watching Kemono Friends. I honestly think this is the best low budget anime I've ever seen. Most low budget anime is either terrible or mediocre watch only once type shows. But I think Kemono Friends is super cute.
> 
> When I'm done with this (will be soon) I think I'll start watching *Chihayafuru*. I'm in the mood for a sports-type anime and I know nothing about karuta (Japanese card game). Would be interesting to learn some about it. Have heard good things about the show.


Yes! This is great timing as the third season ended recently. One of my favorites - hope you enjoy it!

Also highly recommend 3-gatsu no Lion which has a similar sports setting (in this case, shogi) and follows all the struggles and well-deserved successes of a young prodigy and those around him. It's truly a beautiful experience and one I watched while instead of studying for exams. It still warms my heart whenever I think about it and was one of the few shows that had me in tears.

I need to re-watch it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching season 3 of Overlord.  It was pretty good, but sometimes I felt like the pacing was too fast and I would have liked more time devoted to character or plot development.

Next up, I think I'll be watching the newest season of Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## Mikaiah

I've admittedly been on a trash otome isekai binge recently. I'm looking for recommendations (though I'd hazard a guess that I've read most of them LOL), no matter how good or bad they are :^)

If anyone wants to talk about trash otome isekai, hit me up via dms/profile posts :^)


----------



## SheepMareep

Mikaiah said:


> I've admittedly been on a trash otome isekai binge recently. I'm looking for recommendations (though I'd hazard a guess that I've read most of them LOL), no matter how good or bad they are :^)
> 
> If anyone wants to talk about trash otome isekai, hit me up via dms/profile posts :^)


My next life as a villainess: all routes lead to doom is something I recently watched and LOVED. I am so excited for the second season to come out


----------



## Midoriya

Decided to start watching Fire Force next at several peoples’ suggestions.  It was inevitable that I would watch this at some point, so better late than never.  I finished the first episode and love it already.  Curious to see how the rest of the series pans out.  I’ll post a recap here later once I’m further in.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Decided to start watching Fire Force next at several peoples’ suggestions.  It was inevitable that I would watch this at some point, so better late than never.  I finished the first episode and love it already.  Curious to see how the rest of the series pans out.  I’ll post a recap here later once I’m further in.



Can't wait to see your review on the first episode of Fire Force Season 2, I couldn't find myself finishing the first season (should make an effort). I have also got to finish the first season of Re:Zero before I watch Season 2 that is ongoing this season. For now, I'm trying to find the right mood to binge watch Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru Season 1 and 2 to refresh my memory before I dive into Season 3


----------



## Milleram

Mairmalade said:


> Yes! This is great timing as the third season ended recently. One of my favorites - hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Also highly recommend 3-gatsu no Lion which has a similar sports setting (in this case, shogi) and follows all the struggles and well-deserved successes of a young prodigy and those around him. It's truly a beautiful experience and one I watched while instead of studying for exams. It still warms my heart whenever I think about it and was one of the few shows that had me in tears.
> 
> I need to re-watch it.



I loved 3-gatsu no Lion as well. It really was beautiful. Have you watched Honey and Clover? The story is by the same mangaka. It's also pretty emotional, but in a different way. Another wonderful series.


----------



## Mairmalade

amye.miller said:


> I loved 3-gatsu no Lion as well. It really was beautiful. Have you watched Honey and Clover? The story is by the same mangaka. It's also pretty emotional, but in a different way. Another wonderful series.


I've not seen it yet but have heard it's one to watch.  I'll have to check it out next - thank you!  ❤


----------



## trashpedia

I'm not really an anime person and it's been a while since I picked up a series (I'm really bad when it comes to shows cuz i always never finish them ugggh) but I recently picked up Fire Force and it reminded me alot of Blue Exorcist (which I havent finished yet whoops). I'm also trying to pick up Devilman Crybaby again after watching the first episode a couple years ago and dropping it after that due to laziness.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the first episode of the latest season of Seven Deadly Sins today and was immensely disappointed to see that it was heavily censored.  The first few seasons weren't like that at all so it came as a shock and was actually very distracting.  I looked it up and found out it aired like that in Japan, though, so I guess it's not something Netflix had any control over.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I've been watching Hitoribocchi with a friend recently! I'm also attempting to finish Galko-chan with a friend pretty soon. 

My thoughts on Galko-chan so far... it's okay? It really has no main plot, which usually has me hooked, as I tend to get distracted quite easily. But all this anime has done is distract me from watching it attentively. I love the characters, I really do, it's a cute short anime, but I'm not sure if it's my... style?

Hitoribocchi though, I LOVE. So so much. It's also a cute show, but not a short one. Episodes are about 20-ish minutes maybe? Like normal length, and there's 12. I notice myself paying more attention to Hitoribocchi versus Galko-chan, lol.

I think next I'm going to start Mob Psycho 100, as many people have suggested to me!​


----------



## hakutaku

I always fall in and out of watching anime, but even in off periods like now I do like to watch 1 episode of a show per day while I drink my coffee. Rn I'm nearly finished with Poco's Udon World, which I thought I'd enjoy but,,,no. Not enjoying it that much for some reason, it's just not connecting with me.

If anyone has any suggestions for more obscure, relaxing slice of life shows to watch next hmu! I've seen all the big ones like Aria, Natsume, Mushishi, Yuru Camp, and Flying Witch though.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

The only anime-esc type of shows/movies I've liked are Castle in the Sky, and I guess the Voltron reboot (not sure if it counts).

I don't see anyone talk about Castle in the Sky too much and it's a great movie i'd recommend! It's at its best if you get a copy sometime around 2004, since extra lines were added in from the bloopers, if you like a more humorous experience.


----------



## Darby

hakutaku said:


> I always fall in and out of watching anime, but even in off periods like now I do like to watch 1 episode of a show per day while I drink my coffee. Rn I'm nearly finished with Poco's Udon World, which I thought I'd enjoy but,,,no. Not enjoying it that much for some reason, it's just not connecting with me.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for more obscure, relaxing slice of life shows to watch next hmu! I've seen all the big ones like Aria, Natsume, Mushishi, Yuru Camp, and Flying Witch though.


Gingitsune Messenger of the Fox Gods is an obscure one I stumbled across not too long ago and thoroughly enjoyed if you want to give it a try, it’s on Crunchyroll.


----------



## hakutaku

Darby said:


> Gingitsune Messenger of the Fox Gods is an obscure one I stumbled across not too long ago and thoroughly enjoyed if you want to give it a try, it’s on Crunchyroll.


Aaa thanks for the suggestion! Sadly I've already seen it hahaa   

 It's a really nice show, I loved the shrine setting and the friendship between the three main girls was really great. I appreciate your recommendation though, I've seen a LOT of slice of life shows so its pretty hard to find new ones!! >.<


----------



## dedenne

new re zero episode wowowowowwowoow

that is all


----------



## amemome

I reward myself when I use the treadmill by watching the 2020 Digimon Adventures. I've almost cried like 3 times already because of the nostalgia.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the newest episode of Re:Zero today and it was amazing, as always.

I also watched the second episode of Seven Deadly Sins and was so relieved to see that the censorship was gone.  It was really, really bad.  Like 4Kids bad.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E38*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 140, was released earlier this week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Sally was allowed to experiment on the Black Bulls, and took a lock of hair from Asta.  Asta kept his promise that he would allow her to experiment on him since she and the others helped him out, and Sally kept her promise that she would experiment on people without hurting them, to help them out.  In the second half of the episode Lord Julius, the current Wizard King, called the captains of the Crimson Lions and the Silver Eagles to help him out.  They were sent to Arandom village to figure out why bandits were supposedly attacking it.  It turns out the villagers were acting as bandits because they needed help rebuilding their village.  Fuegoleon Vermillion and Nozel Silva then revealed their true identities while there with Marx, and said they would help rebuild the village, and for the village to help other villages in the area to rebuild.  They also sent Magic Knights to help out as well.  The people were truly grateful for this and thanked them.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Still only on episode two of Fire Force, but I’ll post a recap later once I have time to watch it!  ​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Anyone care to hear about an oldtaku's anime antiquing results?


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Anyone care to hear about an oldtaku's anime antiquing results?


Absolutely! I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> Absolutely! I'd love to hear about it.


Overpaid for a save bundle of Michiko & Hatchin. I know they're normally around 20. 10 bucks each for "Submarine 707R" from Geneon/Pioneer, and "Tweeny Witches, The Adventures" from Anime Works.

Looks like that last one comes after the main show. I wonder if the order matters.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I finished watching Aggretsuko season 3. It's the only anime series that I've ever binge watched.  

I liked it but not as much as season 2. I think in order of preference for the seasons it'd go 2 > 1 > 3 (not counting the Christmas special or the original shorts).

No plot spoilers just my general thoughts but don't read if you want to be 100% blind going in:

It doesn't have any songs that are as good as the ones from season 2 and really hardly has any songs at all. I didn't realize how much I liked having them until watching this one. Also, the plot mostly focuses on one story line with Aggretsuko outside of work. It's more linear leading up to the ending instead of having Retsuko go through different changes and realizations. There's also less of the side characters from the previous seasons since Retsuko is off doing her own thing and that's what the focus is on, although there is a subplot with one of the other characters that ties in. I can't find the words but it felt a bit empty... That being said I did still enjoy it! It's just a bit different from the previous seasons which I prefer slightly more.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Overpaid for a save bundle of Michiko & Hatchin. I know they're normally around 20. 10 bucks each for "Submarine 707R" from Geneon/Pioneer, and "Tweeny Witches, The Adventures" from Anime Works.
> 
> Looks like that last one comes after the main show. I wonder if the order matters.


I had to look them up but Michiko & Hatchin and Tweeny Witches look pretty cool. They seem like they'd be my style.

Cool finds!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I had to look them up but Michiko & Hatchin and Tweeny Witches look pretty cool. They seem like they'd be my style.
> 
> Cool finds!


They also had Tokyo Majin. Don't know if that's any good.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've started watching Aggretsuko Season 3.  I'm only two episodes in right now so I'll have to watch a little more before I decide how this season stacks up to the others.


----------



## mimiamei

ive been watching a lot of aggretsuko since the 3rd season came out ^^ i had never watched it til now but im rlly starting to like it !


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mairmalade said:


> Yes! This is great timing as the third season ended recently. One of my favorites - hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Also highly recommend 3-gatsu no Lion which has a similar sports setting (in this case, shogi) and follows all the struggles and well-deserved successes of a young prodigy and those around him. It's truly a beautiful experience and one I watched while instead of studying for exams. It still warms my heart whenever I think about it and was one of the few shows that had me in tears.
> 
> I need to re-watch it.



Really enjoying Chihayafuru. I finished season 1 and am halfway through season 2. This show reminds me of Hajime no Ippo, where there's really good character development and you end up liking all of the characters once you learn more about them and their motivations, even if you hate them for being annoying or creepy at first.

Thanks for the recommendation. I found I'm enjoying anime that teach me about something Japanese culture-related that I know little to nothing about, but also has a good story. I enjoyed Showa Genroku Rakugo Shinju for the same reason as Chihayafuru, even though it's not at all sports anime-like. I don't know anything about shogi, so it fits!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

So been meaning to watch it but only just started tonight lmao... but the english dub of "Ghost Stories" (if that counts). Literally the dub is freaking hilarious. Contains strong language though oop


----------



## elo-chan

The latest God of Highschool ep was


----------



## dedenne

caught up with balance unlimited and i love it, definitely one of my favourite seasonals. i love daisuke and harus dynamic so much and these last few episodes have been reallyyy good :00 also the op is a banger!!


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E39*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 141, released earlier!



Spoiler: Black Clover



This episode featured the Golden Dawn and how Alecdora was envious that Yuno takes all the merit.  After several missions together, however, Alecdora and Yuno grew a bit closer and Yuno said that he doesn’t need a reason to defend his comrades, because they’re friends.  Alecdora noted this but said that he still hasn’t acknowledged Yuno yet.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
Also watched episodes one through five of Fire Force season one!


Spoiler: Fire Force



In the future an unnatural phenomenon known as spontaneous human combustion affects the world, and turns ordinary humans into fiery beasts known as Infernals.  Shinra Kusakabe knows this, and enlists with the Special Fire Force 8th unit.  With his unique ability to set his feet on fire using his a Devil’s Footprints as a third generation pyrokinetic, Shinra teams up with Captain Obi and his crew to investigate the other Special Fire Force units and put an end to the Infernal phenomenon once and for all.  Arthur Boyle is introduced to the crew as someone who wields a plasma sword and is known as the “Knight King”.  Maki is a second generation pyrokinetic from the military with a fierce attitude.  Lieutenant Hinawa is above the three of them and serves under Captain Obi with an even more serious attitude than Maki.  Lastly, Sister Iris is a part of the Special Fire Force unit 8 as well and performs the prayers when the group defeats an Infernal so that they can rest.  After some missions, Shinra and Arthur are chosen to represent the unit in the Fire Soldier games, a competition where the first person to rescue the person inside wins.  Shinra uses his ability to leap into the building where the competition is taking place.  However, a mysterious man by the name of “Joker” interrupts the games and nearly kills Shinra before help arrives.  Joker leaves the offer for Shinra to join him and leaves by setting off a timed explosion using Infernal ashes.  Shinra and others save everyone, but Joker gets away.  Next, after coming into contact with an Infernal that is self aware, Special Fire Force units 8 and 5 oppose each other.  Special Fire Force unit 8 then launches a surprise attack during the night on Special Fire Force unit 5.  Maki and Lieutenant Hinawa take on a guy who can set off explosions with bubbles, Arthur faces another mysterious man and the Infernal from before on power-boosting drugs, Shinra goes ahead to save Sister Iris from Princess Hibana, Captain of Special Fire Force unit 5, and Captain Obi is nowhere to be seen.  At first, it seems like Special Unit Fire Force 8 is at a disadvantage, but each of them turns the tables on their opponents.  Arthur is getting beat up by the power-boosted Infernal before he realizes that his plasma sword is in the wrong hand.  He then puts it back in the correct hand and slices apart the Infernal in one slice, using his move Violet Flash.  Finally, Shinra smiles his devilish smile and heads toward Captain Hibana.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on Fire Force, episode six.  The Spark of Promise.

We’ll keep on marching right until our fire’s burning out!  ​


----------



## Mayor Ng

I watched Re:Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu Season 1 a couple of days ago and watched the latest season up to episode 8. I'm on team Rem so please end the season well  Glad to see Subaru continuing to make good to his vow to Rem to be the most awesome hero or I'll hold it against him. Season 2 part 1 is looking good so far 

I watched Sword Art Online's latest episode yesterday and curious how they will end the season with just a few more episodes left. Bittersweet to know this season will be the last from what I have been hearing from the chatter 



elo-chan said:


> The latest God of Highschool ep was



Just watched it and it was dope. "It seems the tiger raised another tiger"


----------



## Mayor Ng

Just watched Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo: Oretachi no Game Set. A movie continuation from the Fall 2019 anime series, Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo that is based on a Japanese romantic comedy light novel written by Rakuda and illustrated by Buriki 



Spoiler: Opinions on what transpired



Happy to see the pretty boy, Yasuo Hazuki, or Hose lose pathetically. His ugly personality showed and made the three silly girls, Sakura Akino, Aoi Hinata, and Hina Hanetachi regret their decision to give their votes to Hose at the end of the Fall 2019 anime series. Not gonna lie, Amatsuyu Kisaragi or Joro got me for a second when he confessed to Sumireko Sanshokuin or Pansy. I liked how it ended though with Joro staying true to himself and being the person he is, someone who does not show his true self to protect others around him. Good to see the bromance going strong between Joro and Taiyo Oga or Sun-chan. The Bench still making appearances and bringing nostalgia  Not going to post too many spoilers or it'll spoil the movie too much for potential viewers.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

They put a time skip in Food Wars?!


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes six through ten of Fire Force!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Shinra caught up with Sister Iris and Captain Hibana.  He dueled Captain Hibana in a fierce 1v1 fight and then punched her to snap her out of her delusions.  After this, the Special Fire Force units 5 and 8 decided to work together.  They then investigated the First Special Fire Force unit and found out that someone was creating Infernals out of humans using an insect.  Shinra and Arthur teamed up with Karim to find out who it was.  They found out it was none other than Rekka of the First who was doing this, and Shinra caught up to where him, Tamaki, and a bunch of kids were just in time to save Tamaki from certain death.  This angered Rekka and Shinra and him dueled each other, with Shinra ultimately winning.  Karim arrived and froze Rekka using his abilities.  Just then, however, a mysterious sniper and someone else from far away quickly took out Rekka, as it seems they were done using him.  Another shot came and Foien Li pushed Karim out of the way as his arm got chopped off.  Karim had Shinra create a smokescreen and Tamaki use her abilities to make the opponent withdraw due to being cautious.  After all of this ended, Shinra and everyone else decided to work together to investigate the so-called Evangelist who Rekka had been talking about before he died.  Tamaki was placed with Special Fire Force unit 8.  Her, Shinra, Captain Hibana, and Captain Obi then attended a meeting between all the Special Fire Force captains, with the goal being to find the white-clad organization and Evangelist, and defeat them.  After the meeting was over, everyone went home except for Shinra.  Shinra then had a second meeting with Joker, who told him his brother was in the white-clad organization.  Later that night while eating, Shinra told the others about running into Joker and having to face his brother someday in battle.  They resolved to find the Evangelist on the grounds that they would find Shinra’s brother as well.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on Fire Force, episode eleven.  Formation of Special Fire Force Company 8 / The Mightiest Hikeshi.

We’ll keep on marching right until our fire’s burning out!  ​


----------



## Romaki

Watched Ponyo tonight, very cute.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Finished the first 2 seasons of Chihayafuru and have started season 3. The show itself is continuing to be great, but I have a lot of issues with how they translated the subtitles for season 3 so far. They are literally translating cards now, when they didn't in previous seasons, and it can cause confusion. Like they keep referring to the "Chiha" card as the "Impassioned" card (which honestly is a weird translation anyway). They should've stayed as they were before for consistency's sake. This translator obviously didn't research how the previous seasons were done.

I also tried watching Starlight Revue and Release the Spyce. Starlight Revue disappointed me. I dropped it after only watching 3 episodes. The cast is way too big to develop properly in such a short show, the school sections are done in a boring way so it feels like they're wasting time until they get to the "revue" part, and the revue part is basically Utena done in a less good way. If anyone here has watched this show and liked it, please go watch Utena if you haven't. It's far better.

Release the Spyce was OK. It's basically Cute Girls Doing Cute Things, except instead of just doing Cute Things, there's some action scenes in there. There's definitely some James Bond influences here, except they are high school girls, dress like ninjas, and for some reason biting a cinnamon stick or a bay leaf can power up their fighting abilities. But if the bad guys eat the spice... drug dealing! (WTF?!) I will probably watch more of this out of curiosity to see where it goes, if HiDive cooperates in streaming more of those episodes. Had trouble with it and that's why I moved on to Chihayafuru season 3 (also on HiDive, no problems, why?!). This definitely is a watch once only show regardless.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E40*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 142, released earlier!



Spoiler: Black Clover



We saw some of what was going on when The Eye of The Midnight Sun attacked the Clover Kingdom.  A woman’s family and others were wiped out.  Seeking revenge, she found someone that worked for Damnatio Kira and a group called the Devil Banishers was born.  They abducted Marie since she had previously been an elf and attacked the Clover Kingdom, and they attacked Asta and Nero as well with poison gas.  Noelle showed up in time to save Asta, but the Devil Banishers got away with Nero/Secre.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


——————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
Also watched episodes eleven through fourteen of Fire Force!



Spoiler: Fire Force



We got some backstory on how the Special Fire Force unit 8 was born.  Captain Obi and Lieutenant Hinawa came from different backgrounds, but worked together to put an Infernal to rest.  From there they created a Special Fire Force unit with Captain Obi at the helm, Lieutenant Hinawa recommended Maki to join, and the rest is history.  The group then went to visit Asakusa to investigate The Knights of The Ashen Flame and the Evangelist.  There they ran into the Special Fire Force unit 7, lead by Captain Benimaru Shinmon.  Known as the Demolisher and the strongest Fire Force soldier there is, as well as possessing both second and third generation pyrokinetic abilities, Benimaru was at first opposed to the group but decided to let them investigate.  While out and about, Captain Shinmon thought he saw Captain Obi and Lieutenant Hinawa saying that they were going to turn everyone into Infernals.  This greatly angered Captain Shinmon and he found the real Special Fire Force unit 8, and challenged them to battle.  It ended up being Captain Obi against Captain Shinmon with Captain Obi about to be taken out before Konro, another man in Shinmon’s unit, intervened.  Everyone was taken back to where they were and Captain Shinmon said for them to stay put as he went out to investigate.  Shinra had a heart to heart with Konro, telling Konro not to give up on his life.  Konro had previously been burned badly after overheating fighting one of the demons that attacked Asakusa in the past, all to protect Captain Shinmon.  As Captain Shinmon was investigating, he found that the people of Asakusa were arguing with each other.  Just then Infernals started popping up as The Knights of The Ashen Flame made their move, turning the citizens into Infernals.  Maki was also almost sniped dead by the sniper for The Knights of The Ashen Flame, but survived by using her abilities (I would have been like “NOOO, YOU BUTTS!” if she died there, xD).  The sniper and Haran fought against Shinra and Arthur for a bit until Haran of The Knights of The Ashen Flame ate an Infernal insect and became a demon Infernal.  Captain Shinmon showed up and fought against him, after rallying the people and telling them to beat each other up since they couldn’t tell who is who.  Captain Shinmon took the demon to the air and the sniper used this chance to try and defeat Captain Shinmon.  As Konro fell he shouted out for Shinra, and Shinra heard the call for help.  Shinra rushed into the air using his ability and fought against the arrow heading for Captain Shinmon.  He managed to deflect it, and Captain Shinmon defeated demon Haran, putting him to rest.  The sniper and others of The Knights of The Ashen Flame retreated.  After repairs were worked on to the city, Captain Shinmon and Captain Obi shared Japanese Sake for mutual goodwill and promised to help each other if ever in need again.  During this time it was found out that Shinra possesses an Adolla Link, and the Evangelist, who happens to be Sho and Shinra’s brother, said he wants it.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on Fire Force, episode fifteen.  The Blacksmith’s Dream.

We’ll keep on marching right until our fire’s burning out!  ​


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I have just watched the latest fruits basket ep (23rd) and ohmygod it was SO GOOD   
aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm swimming in my feels rn, especially about Kyo and Thoru!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the Seven Deadly Sins movie: Prisoners of the Sky.  I'm really late watching it as it took place long before the season I'm currently watching, but since it doesn't really affect the main plotline it didn't matter.  I thought it was pretty decent and I loved seeing Hawk and even Hawk's momma getting some attention since they've been pretty absent from the current season.


----------



## Neb

I rewatched the first episode of Made and Abyss with someone. As great as the art and music is, I couldn’t get invested in the story. This time however, I loved every second. Whether or not the company affected my experience is beyond me.


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I have a question for anyone who has watched sword art online: alicization!!
So, I've watched the 1st season and the gun gale online season a while back and I'm thinking about watching the alicization series now since sao holds a special place in my heart. Is it any good and would you recommend it?
I've only watched the openings and endings so far and they're what got me thinking about sao in the first place! They're so awesome!!


----------



## Milleram

SinnerTheCat said:


> I have a question for anyone who has watched sword art online: alicization!!
> So, I've watched the 1st season and the gun gale online season a while back and I'm thinking about watching the alicization series now since sao holds a special place in my heart. Is it any good and would you recommend it?
> I've only watched the openings and endings so far and they're what got me thinking about sao in the first place! They're so awesome!!



The Alicization seasons seem a lot... darker than the previous seasons? Like, you almost forget you're watching SAO. I haven't watched the new episodes that just came out this season, but the previous Alicization episodes had a fair bit of violence and suggestive themes. I'm not saying there was none of that in the previous seasons, but for the most part the violence was more "fantasy" in nature so seeing more human violence kinda caught me off guard. I personally enjoyed the first part of War of the Underworld more than the very first Alicization season, so if you find you're not enjoying it at first, you can try to stick it out until War of the Underworld. I would definitely watch SAO II and the Ordinal Scale movie first though if you haven't already. You might as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

amye.miller said:


> The Alicization seasons seem a lot... darker than the previous seasons? Like, you almost forget you're watching SAO. I haven't watched the new episodes that just came out this season, but the previous Alicization episodes had a fair bit of violence and suggestive themes. I'm not saying there was none of that in the previous seasons, but for the most part the violence was more "fantasy" in nature so seeing more human violence kinda caught me off guard. I personally enjoyed the first part of War of the Underworld more than the very first Alicization season, so if you find you're not enjoying it at first, you can try to stick it out until War of the Underworld. I would definitely watch SAO II and the Ordinal Scale movie first though if you haven't already. You might as well. Hope that helps!



Thank you so much for replying!! I'll give it a try then, right after I watch the Ordinal Scale movie


----------



## Mayor Ng

SinnerTheCat said:


> I have a question for anyone who has watched sword art online: alicization!!
> So, I've watched the 1st season and the gun gale online season a while back and I'm thinking about watching the alicization series now since sao holds a special place in my heart. Is it any good and would you recommend it?
> I've only watched the openings and endings so far and they're what got me thinking about sao in the first place! They're so awesome!!



I'm currently on the latest episode of the most recent season, Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld part 2. Alicization starts off pretty slow with a lot of emphasis on character development and getting to know the new characters in Underworld but it will start to pick up after the second part and eventually lead to war. It's distinctively different from the previous seasons and mostly focuses on Kirito as he explores Underworld with his new friends and the old characters from previous seasons will not make many appearances in Alicization but will have some degree of involvement in War of the Underworld.

I would recommend watching Sword Art Online The Movie: Ordinal Scale before SAO: Alicization but you can also watch it after. However, do watch it before SAO: Alicization - War of the Underworld part 1. Hope that helps a little


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Mayor Ng said:


> I'm currently on the latest episode of the most recent season, Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld part 2. Alicization starts off pretty slow with a lot of emphasis on character development and getting to know the new characters in Underworld but it will start to pick up after the second part and eventually lead to war. It's distinctively different from the previous seasons and mostly focuses on Kirito as he explores Underworld with his new friends and the old characters from previous seasons will not make many appearances in Alicization but will have some degree of involvement in War of the Underworld.
> 
> I would recommend watching Sword Art Online The Movie: Ordinal Scale before SAO: Alicization but you can also watch it after. However, do watch it before SAO: Alicization - War of the Underworld part 1. Hope that helps a little



Thank you so much for your reply!!
I've just watched the ordinal scale movie and oh god I have so many feelings about this movie that I don't think I can even put them into words. It was absolutely wonderful, I really forgot how much comfort sao brings me. Now that I got this invested in this again, I have to watch Alicization, so I'm glad you guys are saying that it's good    



Spoiler: Ordinal Scale stuff with spoilers



First of all, I know this movie is like 4 years old now and it's basic, BUT LET ME HAVE MY MOMENT PLEASE

As the president of the Kirito x Asuna club, I must say that I've been fed SO WELL, I cried SO MUCH especially at the star watching scene at the end where they basically get engaged. And the last sao boss fight?? In their sao clothes?? Do I have to say anything more???

Even tho it always follows the "the new technology is bad and Kirito saves everyone at the end" storyline, it's something that I enjoy lots. I really really like when characters get badass and sao is great at that. Especially in the boss fights!! 
It was wonderfully animated and I think it did the story justice. The style was changed (since the 2nd season) in a way that did not affect the general feel of sao and I'm so glad that it didn't. The movie genuinely kept me at the edge of my seat most of the time, especially whenever Eiji was on the screen, because he always felt like a threat. And the whole thing about losing memories?? I cried so much when Asuna lost hers. If they really made her forget all about Kirito, it'd be on sight. I really wouldn't be able to live through that, so I'm glad they didn't do that to my heart. It'd genuinely shatter into million pieces and I'd have to pick them all up as always!!

I'm so hyped for Alicization now aaaaaaa ☺


----------



## LadyDestani

StarlitGlitch said:


> I finished watching Aggretsuko season 3. It's the only anime series that I've ever binge watched.
> 
> I liked it but not as much as season 2. I think in order of preference for the seasons it'd go 2 > 1 > 3 (not counting the Christmas special or the original shorts).
> 
> No plot spoilers just my general thoughts but don't read if you want to be 100% blind going in:
> 
> It doesn't have any songs that are as good as the ones from season 2 and really hardly has any songs at all. I didn't realize how much I liked having them until watching this one. Also, the plot mostly focuses on one story line with Aggretsuko outside of work. It's more linear leading up to the ending instead of having Retsuko go through different changes and realizations. There's also less of the side characters from the previous seasons since Retsuko is off doing her own thing and that's what the focus is on, although there is a subplot with one of the other characters that ties in. I can't find the words but it felt a bit empty... That being said I did still enjoy it! It's just a bit different from the previous seasons which I prefer slightly more.


I just finished watching season 3 of Aggretsuko and I agree with your assessment.  I did still enjoy the season but it was least favorite because of how much it deviated from the previous seasons and the fact that it barely included most of the other characters we have come to know and love.  Season 3 also started to take a darker turn towards the end, but that was actually one of the highlights of the season for me because it drew me back into the show when my interest was starting to wane.

The first season will probably always be my favorite just because I identified with it the most.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

I got into anime again during quarantine but now that school's started, I don't know if I'll have enough time to watch as much as I want


----------



## Mayor Ng

Watched Koutetsujou no Kabaneri: Unato Kessen,  the sequel of Koutetsujou no Kabaneri. Did not know there was a sequel but glad I found out   The whole sequel consists of 3 episodes.

Glad to see Mumei still kicking butt out there against the Kabane. Unfortunately, people still fear the Kabaneri as much as they fear the Kabane. Good to see the relationship between Mumei and Ikoma is developing well. The ending at the end between the two is just really romantic. Way to go, Mumei! The fight scene between Mumei and Kageyuki is by far the highlight for me. The Japanese dance in the end credits for the last episode is mesmerizingly beautiful!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My DVD set arrived for Dragon Ball Z Kai complete set recently so I finally began to pick up where I left off again and got to the arc with the androids. Man it's such an amazing anime... I was really late getting into Dragon Ball in my life and can't get enough of Kai.


----------



## dedenne

ive watched 5 episodes of bakemonogatari and im loving it so far, the art, animation and music is great and i really like the characters. mayois arc almost made me cry ;-;. its a bit confusing at first but as u go on it makes more sense.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes fifteen through nineteen of Fire Force!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Shinra, Arthur, and Sister Iris were tasked with recruiting a man by the name of Vulcan into the Special Fire Force unit 8.  While there they met his friends Lisa and Yu, who helped him at his shop.  After initially being denied by Vulcan, Vulcan shared his dream with Shinra, which is to build something that can’t break and bring all the animals on the planet back to life.  Shinra and everyone else were confronted by the Knights of The Ashen Flame.  Dr. Giovanni from Special Fire Force unit 3 turned out to be a traitor, and got the jump on Shinra in the forest.  Meanwhile, Arthur faced Flail and Mirage in battle while trying to protect Vulcan.  Captain Hibana was there to set Shinra free, and he got the jump on Dr. Giovanni this time as Yu had been shot and Vulcan was in danger.  Dr. Giovanni was looking for the key to Amaterasu, the energy source of the Tokyo Empire, and found it.  Lisa turned out to be a traitor as well.  Shinra then came into contact with Sho, his brother, who was disgusted by Shinra.  Arthur came rushing in to try and save Shinra and almost died, but avoided Sho’s blade to only take a minor graze.  Vulcan came by in a vehicle and grabbed Shinra and Arthur.  Sho pursued them, wanting to get Shinra back, but Joker showed up and intervened, using his abilities to let Shinra and the others escape.  Joker met up with Viktor Licht afterwards for a progress report.  From there, Shinra and Arthur needed to get stronger, so Captain Shinmon and Viktor Licht came up with a way for Shinra to compress his flames for greater burst power and speed.  Meanwhile, Captain Shinmon also trained Arthur on fundamentals with his plasma sword, Excalibur.  Once they were ready, Special Fire Force unit 8 went to the Nether, a place underground from Tokyo where trains used to run.  This was the so-called Evangelist’s hideout.  The group was immediately separated by Yona and Mirage of the Knights of The Ashen Flame after entering.  Sister Iris and Tamaki faced Assault “The Slaughterer” in battle and won, and Maki faced Flail in battle and won using her new gear and pyrokinesis combination.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes and finishing season one of Fire Force!



Up next on Fire Force, episode twenty.  Wearing His Pride.

We’ll keep on marching right until our fire’s burning out!  ​


----------



## Aneesh1729

RIP:general wang Qi/ou ki 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Aneesh1729 said:


> RIP:general wang Qi/ou ki


Seriously that fight at the end of battle of bayou arc was just awesome, i dare say it was better than the all might vs all for one battle.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Watched Appare-Ranman, a spring 2020 anime and it was a feast! 

Here's a plot summary:
"During the back-end of the 19th century, the genius but socially awkward engineer Sorano Appare and the wise yet cowardly samurai Isshiki Kosame find themselves drifting in the sea between Japan and America. With no money, the duo decides to enter the Trans-America Wild Race to win the prize money so they can get home. The two encounter rivals, bandits, and challenges in the wilderness as they race through America, from the starting line in Los Angeles to the finish line in New York, in the steam-powered car they built."

It's a historical anime set in America during the Wild West period. Haven't really watched any racing anime since Initial D. It doesn't have a lot of racing scenes but the anime is based on a race through America so you would still see some. The character development and the overall feel of the anime are what makes it good imo  I would give it a 7/10 rating, would recommend. Looking forward to Season 2


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I just finished watching Inuyasha after a long binge. I remember seeing his image on most things related to anime, and I decided to give it a watch after hearing about a sequel.

My take: It's ok. Well worth giving it a watch.

The negatives:


Spoiler: Spoilers



The "ending" (though not technically an ending) was not very satisfying - I was expecting they'd at least defeat Naraku and his incarcerations, not really looking forward to seeing them again for an entire other season.

A lot of repetitive elements like: the use of barriers, Kagome getting kidnapped or needing rescue every 2 episodes, Kagome's jealousy of Kikyo, ect. I felt like skipping a couple of episodes, but the comedy was worth it, though I can't see myself rewatching the series just for the comedy.



Positives:
The comedy 
my favorite parts that made me laugh the hardest were:




and when Shippo learns the Heart Scar.


Overall, I can't say Inuyasha is for everyone,  but I found it enjoyable, despite the negatives, I recommend giving it a try.

Currently watching Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood because of someone's review on it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the season finale of Sword Art Online today.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E41*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 143, released last week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Gauche found out that Marie and Nero/Secre had been abducted and immediately got mad at Damnatio Kira.  Lord Damnatio said he had nothing to do with it, however, and after revealing his memories through Marx, he was proven innocent.  Captain Yami, Finral, Noelle, Gauche, Captain Nozel, and Gordon then approached the town that had been destroyed and where Dazu of the Devil Banishers was from.  There, Captain Yami and Finral ran into the woman Dazu.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-
Also watched episodes twenty through twenty four of Fire Force and finished season one!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Lieutenant Hinawa ran into Arrow of The Knights of The Ashen Flame and engaged her in battle.  At first, it seemed like Arrow had the advantage, but Lieutenant Hinawa took out an even bigger type of gun and blasted away.  Resolving not to die, he took out Arrow.  Yona and Mirage were there, however, ready to finish off Lieutenant Hinawa.  Lieutenant Hinawa shot one more blast at the ceiling, which made Arthur Boyle the Knight King drop in from above to help out.  Mirage was defeated, and Yona ran away.  Meanwhile, Captain Obi and Vulcan engaged Dr. Giovanni and Lisa the Feeler in battle.  Both Vulcan and Captain Obi tried to get through to Lisa, and thanks to a strategy by Captain Obi involving fire extinguishers, Vulcan rescued Lisa.  Dr. Giovanni then took Lisa back and threatened to kill her if Vulcan didn’t shoot Captain Obi.  He revealed a bit about the Evangelist and their plans.  Vulcan shot Captain Obi after struggling not to, but it turns out Captain Obi was fine thanks to some good engineering on Vulcan’s part.  Dr. Giovanni let them have Lisa, saying he accomplished his mission to unite Shinra and Sho.  Then he left.  Shinra finally reunited with his brother, Sho, but it wasn’t a friendly reunion. Viktor Licht was there too.  Sho immediately engaged Shinra in battle, saying that the thought of Shinra being his brother disgusted him.  Shinra tried to keep up, but Sho could freeze time using his Adolla Burst, which could expand and cool the universe.  Shinra then found the ability to go faster than the speed of light using his own Adolla Burst, and the two engaged in fierce battle while Viktor Licht broke everything down science-wise.  Shinra kept forming Adolla Links with Sho to link with the Evangelist as well, showing Sho memories of when they were younger.  In the end Shinra said he was sorry for leaving Sho in the dark for so long.  Unfortunately, Shinra had used his Adolla Burst recklessly and was stabbed by Sho’s sword.  This is when Haumea, who works for the Evangelist, showed up and said she would take Shinra.  The rest of Special Fire Force unit 8 showed up, however, and fought her off while also retrieving Shinra.  Arthur’s plasma sword, Excalibur, was especially useful against Haumea.  Haumea took Sho away and Shinra and the others got out of the Nether as it collapsed.  Shinra was rushed to the hospital at Special Fire Force unit 6.  There, he was treated and made a full recovery.  When he did, he dueled Captain Burns of Special Fire Force unit 1 in battle, trying to uncover the truth about everything.  He managed to land a hit on Captain Burns, so Captain Burns told him everything.  About how Sho was the source of the fire twelve years ago that turned his mother into a demon Infernal, and how the Evangelist and their followers had been active at the time and caused it.  Haumea and Charon were there to represent them.  Captain Burns had essentially lied to Shinra because Shinra wasn’t strong enough at the time to get his brother back.  After learning this, Shinra became a bit depressed, but Special Fire Force unit 8 threw a party for his discharge from the hospital.  Shinra went back to being his old self and competing with Arthur.  The 8th’s new goal would be to find the Evangelist and their followers, and defeat them.  As usual, Captain Obi made a speech while everyone there from the various companies were doing their own thing and causing a ruckus.  Shinra is now determined to get his brother Sho back and uncover the truth about the Evangelist.  Definitely looking forward to binging season two of Fire Force and catching up to where the show is at now!



Up next on Fire Force, season two episode one.  A Fire Soldier’s Fight.

We’ll keep on marching right until our fire’s burning out!  ​


----------



## Romaki

I watched the SAO movie last night, I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it opposed to the series - which just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

My S/O and I finished watching season 1 of _Cells at Work!_ on Netflix this morning after starting the series last night near midnight (lol). I've always been fascinated by biology and the human body, and the creators clearly put a lot of thought into how they built out the world. My heart is so full after seeing the platelets.  I'm very much looking forward to season 2 airing in January!


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the season 2 finale of Fruits Basket.  So sad that it's over for now, but really looking forward to season 3 next year!


----------



## Sharksheep

I am super curious about this since this is like the only sports I know the rules for before watching the anime for it.

I'm hoping it's closer to the Haikyuu/Run with the Wind end of sports anime and not the Prince of Tennis end.


----------



## Neb

I’m still chugging my way through the plan to watch list. To keep things interesting, I’ve also started watching some newer series.

Aggretsuko season 3: It’s about on par with the first two seasons. Nothing too exciting has happened yet, but the series’ trademark humor has held my interest.

Oresuki: The animation leaves a lot to be desired. I didn’t expect the first episode to have a plot twist though.

Love, Chuniibyou, and Other Delusions: This show was a lot more heartwarming than I anticipated! I’m definitely looking forward to watching more.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Watched Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season episode 12 and it was disheartening to see what Subaru had to go through for the second trial and the ending left a lot to be desired, will be waiting anticipatedly for episode 13 next week. 

There are many good and enjoyable animes this season and my top 5 animes this season:
1. Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Kan
2. Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of the Underworld Part 2
3. Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! 
4. Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei ****e Shison-tachi no Gakkou e Kayou.
5. Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu

The honorary mention goes to Deca-Dence. I had to choose 5 top animes and could not fit Deca-Dence but definitely one of the animes to watch this season. 

The Fall 2020 season starts next week and I can't wait to watch these two animes:
1. Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (The second season of Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei). Been waiting for forever for it to get a second season even though getting a movie in Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei Movie: Hoshi wo Yobu Shoujo helped ease the wait a little. 
2. Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (The third season of Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka). More of Bell Cranel please.


----------



## _Rainy_

Started watching Deka-Dense on @Xeleron suggestion. It looks good so far, I’m sure I’ll enjoy it just as soon as I figure out how to make subtitles work lol.


----------



## hakutaku

I started watching Spice & Wolf today after it being on my PTW list for like, 3 years. I thought it'd be nice to watch in autumn. It's nice so far, I like the setting a lot.


----------



## Lightspring

I’ve finished the Promised Neverland not too long ago. I figured that I’m extremely late to the party but I do have to say that it’s very well made for only having 12 episodes. It’s one of those animes that just has tension growing and growing until it finally explodes. It’s not your typical horror anime and I like that. I’ve been reading the manga because the story seemed so interesting and I’m hooked. Also, Ray needs more love and Phil is best boy.


----------



## Sharksheep

I finished Season 3 of Aggretsuko late last night. I love the show's humor and Retsuko's character development. I haven't checked yet but I hope they have another season


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Finished up Balance Unlimited and overall I thought it was an enjoyable anime. I'd give it an 8/10 only because with 11 episodes the pacing felt a little quick. I hope they do come back with a second season down the road.


----------



## Kuroh

Finished Balance Unlimited as well  (aka Fugou Keiji/The Millionaire Detective)

*Pros:*
- Interesting concept: A detective with "unlimited" money which he uses to his advantage for cases, while his partner doesn't like so much spending and lives a more practical life
- Awesome soundtrack, opening/end themes, and animation. I'd put the opening in my top 5 favorites ever!
- Chemistry between characters is great 
- Characters are in their 20's/30's (most anime is centered around high school)

*Cons:*
- Story pacing could have been better, but I understand that 11 episodes can be difficult to work with as compared to 24 episodes. I think I would have preferred if they handled more detective cases instead of branching into a main case halfway through due to this.


----------



## samsquared

I mentioned this in a different thread but decided to bring it up here too:

Haikyuu! S4 part 2 will be streaming in 2 days- October 2, 2020 (i am not caught up lol so i'll be watching pt1&2 at the same time). You can watch it on crunchyroll (or vrv if you have it- i'm poor so i sure don't). 

Hanyou no Yashahime, the sequel series to InuYasha following Sesshomaru's twin daughters and InuYasha & Kagome's daughter Moroha, will begin airing in 3 days- October 3, 2020. Sub streams will be available release day through funimation's streaming service. Funimation is partnering with Viz Media for the foreseeable future, which puts the studio who will dub Yashahime up in the air. (Ocean did the original InuYasha dub & the dub for Final Act but the funimation partnership has people speculating funimation might dub it themselves.) I don't LOVE funi as a company but i'm still going to watch & support the subbed releases on their site.

oh and i forgot this gem too- 
the Hypnosis Microphone anime is _also _coming out on October 2nd! I'm interested to see if this will bring a big new wave of fans into hypmic. & it will be interesting (i didn't read the manga/listen to the drama cds) to see what actually caused the fallout between TDD... this is also gonna be streaming on funi's site.

there's going to be a lot to watch next week!


----------



## Fye

Nice to see all the love for Balance Unlimited on the forums! I'm a few episodes in and trying to pace myself since its only 11 episodes and I really like the style so I wouldn't know what to watch after it


----------



## Lady Timpani

I started rewatching Revolutionary Girl Utena, and it's still so good, I felt so nostalgic when Rinbu Revolution started playing on the DVD menu haha

After that I'm planning to watch Gundam Wing at some point, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## itsjustlew

Weiland said:


> I'm a huge fan of Death Note (both anime and manga). It's so nostalgic because when I was in my emo phase, I was SOOO into it. My old friend, Beth, got me into it biiiiiiiiiiiig time. I remember just watching it constantly, relishing in every moment I watched it. I loved Light as an anti-hero. Mello and Ryuk are my favourite characters by far


Im watching it now and Ryuk is amazing his personality is so much like mine hes hilarious and L is my other favorite because he has very unsettling vibes


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E42-43*

Well, I’m really late, but after everyone’s previously awesome posts about the anime they’re watching, here’s my shameless Black Clover plug.







Watched episodes 144-145 of Black Clover!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Finral and Captain Yami met with and talked to Dazu of the Devil Banishers, not knowing she was with them.  She left. Meanwhile, the group tried to close in on them, but the Devil Banishers got one over on them by attaching the tracking device to a crow.  The Captains of the Magic Knight squads had a meeting to determine their course of action.  They heard that the Devil Banishers would execute Marie and Nero/Secre, and moved to stop this together.  Asta showed himself, and saved Marie (with Yuno’s help), but the Devil Banishers got away with Nero/Secre and Asta’s grimoire.  Just as Lord Julius and the Magic Knights were deciding what to do next, they got an urgent message from Kabwe of the Devil Banishers.  It turns out they were actually Devil Worshippers and were trying to gain control of the devil powers for themselves.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Still haven’t made it further into season two of Fire Force, but I’ll post here with an update once I do.​


----------



## Mairmalade

samsquared said:


> I mentioned this in a different thread but decided to bring it up here too:
> 
> Haikyuu! S4 part 2 will be streaming in 2 days- October 2, 2020 (i am not caught up lol so i'll be watching pt1&2 at the same time). You can watch it on crunchyroll (or vrv if you have it- i'm poor so i sure don't).


Completely forgot this was starting back up again in October! Happy to have the boys back. Didn’t watch much during the summer, but have a few on the fall list. Here’s what I have on my radar:

*Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen - *your seasonal dose of a ridiculously overpowered character
*Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - *didn’t watch the original. Any thoughts here? Want to give the psychological genre some eyes
*Kamisama ni Natta Hi - *Jun Maeda is doing the music, so I cannot say no 
*Yuukoku no Moriarty - *not a lot of good mystery shows and this one is an interesting take. Have read some of the manga already 
*Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom - *love this series. It will make you feel like a marshmallow 
*Taisou Zamurai - *don’t know much about this one. Powerhouse VA cast and the style/story look interesting 
*Ochikobore Fruit Tart - *not your average idol story


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been checking out the upcoming fall season and decided to give Jujutsu Kaisen a try since the first episode was available on VRV today.  It's still too early to make any definitive opinions but I'll say that it's interesting so far.

I'm also interested in checking out Noblesse and Yuukoku no Moriarty if/when they become available.


----------



## Lightspring

I just watched the first episode of Yashahime! I’m so used to watching Inuyasha episodes back-to-back but I will say that I’m not disappointed at all! I can’t wait for more episodes coming out every Saturday.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes one through five of season two of Fire Force!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Shinra goes out shopping with the girls when a giant Infernal attacks.  All of Special Fire Force unit 8 bands together and defeats it.  In the second episode, Shinra meets with the Special Fire Force unit 4 to learn more about the Adolla Burst and the Evangelist.  While there, Shinra is possessed by a mysterious blonde girl from the other world, and goes berserk.  Arthur has to show up and take him down for the time being so that he can snap out of it.  While possessed, Shinra learns that a new pillar, or person with an Adolla Burst, is about to be born.  The fifth person to have such an ability, and thus the fifth pillar.  Meanwhile, Inca is a girl who can smell fires before they happen using her abilities.  Her and two other guys take advantage of this and rescue people from burning homes at the cost of their valuables or money.  A ton of fires suddenly break out in the city they’re in, and the Evangelist’s forces and Charon and Haumea are there too.  Special Fire Force unit 8 arrives on the scene and begins taking out the Infernals.  Meanwhile, Charon finds Inca and kills one of her friends easily.  Charon says to come with him, but she doesn’t want to.  She runs away and figures out her fire manipulation ability.  She can control lines of fire and use them to hurt enemies by drawing them.  Shinra shows up and hits Charon, who seems to take no damage.  From there it’s a fight between Shinra and Charon to see who will recruit Inca, the fifth pillar, into their ranks.  Charon seems to take no damage from Shinra’s attacks, and dishes out massive damage to Shinra.  Meanwhile, Arthur finds Haumea with the other‘s help and begins distracting her from sending out orders with his plasma sword, Excalibur.  On the ground, as soon as it seems things are getting under control, a new one-horned Demon Infernal appears.  Viktor Licht comes up with a plan and everyone creates a firestorm in the center of the city.  They then have Captain Obi shoot the Demon Infernal into the firestorm, Lieutenant Karim of the first freezes it, and the problem is dealt with.  During this time Shinra remembers the rock n’ roll hand position, or Corna, which causes explosions when he uses it.  He manages to time it just right on Charon when Charon goes for a counter, and sends Charon flying.  Charon comes back and hits Shinra though.  With Inca on the verge of being taken away by the Evangelist’s men, will Shinra be able to get through to her?  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on Fire Force, season two episode six.  The Time to Choose.

I’ll just spark again~​


----------



## Mariah

Anything good come out this year? The Promised Neverland was the only thing I enjoyed from last year. I want to start something new.


----------



## Mayor Ng

I've watched the first episodes for some of the Fall 2020 new animes and here are my preliminary verdicts:

*Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III* - will keep this (priority list) 
*Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020)* - psychological anime, a little dark from the first episode itself, might keep, having mixed feelings. 
*Jujutsu Kaisen (TV)* - this horror/ supernatural anime looks interesting, will keep. 
*Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko* - comedic, will keep. 
*King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi* - rather generic but worth watching another episode or two before I give my verdict. 
*Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen* - been waiting forever for this, definitely keep (priority list). 
*Majo no Tabitabi *- the adventure of a female genius witch, hmmm, will watch another episode or two before I give my verdict. 
*Tonikaku Kawaii* - highly comedic and romantic, will keep. 
*Yuukoku no Moriarty *- anime about Moriarty from Sherlock Holmes (?), definitely keep (priority list). 

Continuations:
Appare-Ranman
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I have watched the first three episodes of *Kimetsu no Yaiba (*Demon Slayer*) *before I go in to work today.

Honestly, I have never been more focused on watching something in my life, I was able to sit still the whole time. I am really enjoying Kimetsu no Yaiba, I won't lie! It's such an interesting anime. I mainly started watching it because my friend and I wanted to go see the movie when I visit her in about two weeks. 

I'm also going to continue watching a really old anime I picked up a few years back. It's called *Yume-iro Pâtissière*! It's from 2009, if I recall correctly. It's super cute, and I might just restart from the beginning, as I don't remember much of what happened! I couldn't find anywhere to watch it, until I found a new site that has it! ^w^


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Is there a ninja anime that isn't Naruto, that isn't too gory like Ninja Scroll, or too saccharine like Ninja Nonsense?


----------



## Mayor Ng

Finally watched Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata Fine. I am over the moon and satisfied with how it ended! 



Spoiler: Comments on How it Ended



YES! Megumi Kato for the win. Throughout the series, I've grown to like Megumi. She stays true to herself and does not use underhanded means to distract Tomoya Aki. The confessions and the failed and make-up kisses are just superbly drawn and animated  I have to give respect to Utaha Kasumigaoka for being the mature one out of the other two heroines (other being Eriri Spencer Sawamura). Well written from the author, I understand and commend the conclusion that Megumi and Tomoya's relationship could work as shown in the anime. Stick around after the end credits because there will be more action afterwards, it's great to see more lovey-dovey moments between Megumi and Tomoya and a glimpse of their life as a married couple (it's not mentioned whether they got married in the anime though).



Note: stick around after the end credits because there will be more action afterwards


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is there a ninja anime that isn't Naruto, that isn't too gory like Ninja Scroll, or too saccharine like Ninja Nonsense?


I really like Basilisk but I think that's on par with Ninja Scroll for gore.

Maybe Flame of Recca?


----------



## Corrie

Has anyone checked out the new Higurashi remake?


----------



## rubyy

currently watching given!

i've just finished erased and its sooo good! pls I recommend to everyone!! cried sm too ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Almost finished with Dragon Ball Z Kai! I have 2 episodes left. I am ready to throw my wallet at the DVD set for Dragon Ball Super. Such an entertaining anime. I loved Vegeta before, but now he is definitely in my top favorite anime characters. So much character development and depth in him!


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E44*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 146, released earlier this week!



Spoiler: Black Clover



The Devil Believers turned on and attacked Kabwe and the others.  It turns out they were trying to gain the devil’s powers for themselves.  They made off with Nero/Secre and Asta’s grimoire.  After some investigating, Captain Yami and Lord Julius figured out that they were headed towards the Spade Kingdom, where the devil Megicula resides.  Asta, Magna, and Noelle headed towards the strong magic region close to there and found a ton of people following the Devil Believers.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



I’ll be watching more Fire Force soon.  : P​


----------



## LadyDestani

Yesterday I finished the latest season of Seven Deadly Sins. It wasn't my favorite season, partly because of the way they kept going back and forth with the censorship, but the story seems to be getting close to wrapping up and I want to see how it ends. So I do still plan on watching the next season which I'm expecting to be the last.

Today I watched the first episode of Noblesse and I'm interested enough to continue watching more.

We didn't get a new episode of Re:Zero this week, which was disappointing. I looked it up and found out the second part of the season won't air until January 2021.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Corrie said:


> Has anyone checked out the new Higurashi remake?



Do you mean *Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020)?  *I did not watch the original but from the first episode, I can tell it's really dark and the first scene itself was gory. Not much of the plot is given out yet except that the town that the MC is in is shady and the town residents look normal until they turn psychotic, would watch just to find out more about the plot but having mixed feelings about it at the moment. The anime style is not too modern and not too traditional, color is sufficient, the overall visual is decent IMO. 



LadyDestani said:


> Yesterday I finished the latest season of Seven Deadly Sins. It wasn't my favorite season, partly because of the way they kept going back and forth with the censorship, but the story seems to be getting close to wrapping up and I want to see how it ends. So I do still plan on watching the next season which I'm expecting to be the last.
> 
> Today I watched the first episode of Noblesse and I'm interested enough to continue watching more.
> 
> We didn't get a new episode of Re:Zero this week, which was disappointing. I looked it up and found out the second part of the season won't air until January 2021.



Yea, the first part of Re:Zero was completed last season and part 2 will be out the following season after this season but might be postponed depending on whether the studio can meet the deadline with the ongoing pandemic. *Cross fingers* 

If you need a psychological anime for this season then try *Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020). *I have a feeling it is going to be hit-or-miss, it'll either be really good or really bad  The first episode doesn't reveal too much except that things are not what it seems, add on with gory scenes and shady dialogues.


----------



## Milleram

Corrie said:


> Has anyone checked out the new Higurashi remake?


I'm planning on checking it out this weekend. I thought the original was great. I'm not sure why they felt the need to do a remake, lol. I can't imagine this one will be as good, but we'll see. XD


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor Ng said:


> season then try *Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020). *I have a feeling it is going to be hit-or-miss, it'll either be really good or really bad  The first episode doesn't reveal too much except that things are not what it seems, add on with gory scenes and shady dialogues.


Unfortunately, I don't have access to the remake, but I finally watched the original Higurashi earlier this year. If the remake is anything like the original, you're in for a wild ride.

Today I started watching Children of the Whales. I've never seen anybody mention it, but it popped up on Netflix and seemed like my kind of thing. It's only 12 episodes so no harm in giving it a chance. Based on the first episode, I can say that the world is very intriguing and I'm looking forward to seeing where the story goes.


----------



## Mayor Ng

@Corrie, @amye.miller & @LadyDestani,

Just a heads-up, *Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020) *released this season is not a remake. It's a "sequel" to the past Higurashi series or variations. Since I've never watched any of the Higurashi series, I'll stop watching it until I'm all caught up. Before episode 2 aired, it was marketed as a remake of the original anime series but after episode 2, it was revealed that the anime was not actually a direct remake according to Funimation. 

Funimation acquired the streaming rights for North American and the British Isles, AnimeLab in Australia, and New Zealand, and YouTube channel Ani-One in Southeast Asia (streamed by Medialink).

Have a good day


----------



## Mariah

I haven’t watched Higurashi in about ten years. I’ll probably check it out. Hope it’s just as violent as the original.


----------



## Xeleron

Currently rewatching _Hunter x Hunter _(2011) and I'm already at the 5th arch of the show (Chimera Ant Arch)... I've heard this arch isn't as popular as the other 4 and now that I'm rewatching, I can definitely understand why some people would feel like that (more gore and gruesome than the previous archs). Personally, I have no issue with it, since I've seen the original and one of my favorite scenes got censored so hard on the remake, so I'm glad to see they took a step back to show a bit more of what really happens when you're fighting for survival. I kinda don't wan't this arch to end since the 'Election Arch' is up next and I'm not looking forward to it (honestly, I'm only looking forward to seeing a new Zoldyck member introduced in this arch)... but who knows, I might enjoy it the second time around 


Macchiato said:


> I'm also going to continue watching a really old anime I picked up a few years back. It's called *Yume-iro Pâtissière*! It's from 2009, if I recall correctly. It's super cute, and I might just restart from the beginning, as I don't remember much of what happened! I couldn't find anywhere to watch it, until I found a new site that has it! ^w^


_Yumeiro Patissiere_ is a great show lol I remember watching it a while back and it's so much more than a "cutesy pastry" show, however, _Yumeiro Parissiere SP Professional_ lacks a lot of the mystery and excitement from the first season, it's a more streamline comedy and "drama" than the original but I still enjoyed watching it nonetheless. Hopefully you'll enjoy watching it as much now, as you once did! Really glad to see someone mention a show I've never really seen anyone talk about before!


----------



## dedenne

*Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season**- *this was brilliant. i loved re zero season 1 and season 2 part 1 did not disappoint, definitely better than s1 and i cannot wait for part 2 aaaa. ive also started collecting the light novels lmao. 9/10

*The God of High School**- *this anime was bad. really bad. watching it was torture why did i do this to myself. it was fine at the beginning but _oh boy_ did it really drop off. the pacing was awful, characters were bland (especially jin mori who got random powerups when it was convenient) and the "plot" was a complete and utter mess and i had no idea what was going on. if this gets a season 2, i most likely _will not_ be watching it. at least tower of god earlier this year, despite not being the best adaptation, had a story interesting enough to make me want to check out the manwha. but i probably wont be touching anything goh related anytime soon. also i hope crunchyroll never produce an anime again. 3/10

*Burn the Witch**- *honestly this anime was really enjoyable, and im glad i watched it. i loved the dynamic between the two main characters, and the world was really interesting. also the soundtrack and animation were great, the ed slaps so hard. 7/10

*Jujutsu Kaisen (TV**)-* enjoying this a lot so far! animation has been good, with some great fight choreography. the story and characters both seem interesting and i love the soundtrack. from the 2 eps that are out, 7/10


----------



## Milleram

LadyDestani said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have access to the remake, but I finally watched the original Higurashi earlier this year. If the remake is anything like the original, you're in for a wild ride.
> 
> Today I started watching Children of the Whales. I've never seen anybody mention it, but it popped up on Netflix and seemed like my kind of thing. It's only 12 episodes so no harm in giving it a chance. Based on the first episode, I can say that the world is very intriguing and I'm looking forward to seeing where the story goes.



I watched Children of the Whales a few years back. I found the art to be really beautiful and the story to be quite compelling. I was hoping they would release a second season at some point, but I guess not, considering how much time has passed. I'd like to read the manga someday!


----------



## Corrie

Mayor Ng said:


> @Corrie, @amye.miller & @LadyDestani,
> 
> Just a heads-up, *Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020) *released this season is not a remake. It's a "sequel" to the past Higurashi series or variations. Since I've never watched any of the Higurashi series, I'll stop watching it until I'm all caught up. Before episode 2 aired, it was marketed as a remake of the original anime series but after episode 2, it was revealed that the anime was not actually a direct remake according to Funimation.
> 
> Funimation acquired the streaming rights for North American and the British Isles, AnimeLab in Australia, and New Zealand, and YouTube channel Ani-One in Southeast Asia (streamed by Medialink).
> 
> Have a good day


Oh! Well that's good news! I was gonna not watch any more of it because I assumed it was a remake and I've already watched the show before. Woohoo!


----------



## Mairmalade

amye.miller said:


> I watched Children of the Whales a few years back. I found the art to be really beautiful and the story to be quite compelling. I was hoping they would release a second season at some point, but I guess not, considering how much time has passed. I'd like to read the manga someday!


I'd say with its debut on Netflix, along with the success of the series at the time, continued success of the manga, and its OVAs in 2018, there's some hope for that! We've recently seen a few remakes, reboots, and even an additional season of some shows that hadn't seen anything new in 5+ years. 

Thank you and @LadyDestani for mentioning it. Had it on my watch list and didn't realize it was accessible on Netflix. Will have to put some time into that and the new fall season this weekend.


----------



## Milleram

Mairmalade said:


> I'd say with its debut on Netflix, along with the success of the series at the time, continued success of the manga, and its OVAs in 2018, there's some hope for that! We've recently seen a few remakes, reboots, and even an additional season of some shows that hadn't seen anything new in 5+ years.
> 
> Thank you and @LadyDestani for mentioning it. Had it on my watch list and didn't realize it was accessible on Netflix. Will have to put some time into that and the new fall season this weekend.



That's very true! I'll keep my fingers crossed.  Hope you enjoy watching it this weekend!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor Ng said:


> @Corrie, @amye.miller & @LadyDestani,
> 
> Just a heads-up, *Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020) *released this season is not a remake. It's a "sequel" to the past Higurashi series or variations. Since I've never watched any of the Higurashi series, I'll stop watching it until I'm all caught up. Before episode 2 aired, it was marketed as a remake of the original anime series but after episode 2, it was revealed that the anime was not actually a direct remake according to Funimation.
> 
> Funimation acquired the streaming rights for North American and the British Isles, AnimeLab in Australia, and New Zealand, and YouTube channel Ani-One in Southeast Asia (streamed by Medialink).
> 
> Have a good day


I didn't know that. Everything that I had read called it a remake, but that was all before the season started airing. I don't have Funimation, but if it ever comes to any of the services I do have, I'll be sure to check it out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## trashpedia

Currently atm, I’m watching:
- Made in Abyss
- The Millionaire Detective Balance: Unlimited (I first saw it I thought it was gonna be some yaoi because of how the main characters looked but it’s actually really good JSONEIDND)
- Bee and Puppycat season 2 (This isn’t an “anime” but it was a collaboration with Japanese and Korean animation studio so...)
- Devilman Crybaby
- Serial Experiments Lain

Also Higurashi is back??? I haven’t heard that anime in years and I’m surprised it’s having a sequel. I liked the older art style because the new one seems too vibrant and colorful but I’m too scared to watch it again KSOWNSKKSJSNS


----------



## Sharksheep

Iwa Kakeru: Got around to watching the first episode. It's very blatant fan service if you haven't seen the trailer.

First impression of characters, they aren't really likeable.
Sports accuracy it's fine. Safety is not so fine. There's some stuff I would have yelled at someone for doing in real life because it was not safe.
Some stuff I understood they skipped because of time but there's other parts of it doesn't make sense even with anime logic. I'll still watch it for a few more episodes but 2 of 5 stars for the first one.



Spoiler: Spoiler



High school is rich enough to have a lead wall and a bouldering area for a club that started two members. Three holds can cost $50 easily. The larger ones are in the 100s each.

There's like no explanation of safety like falling techniques.

They had a race where two people climbed the exact same route. Only it wasn't the exact same because the newbie did a move that would have been illegal in actual competition by grabbing the side of the wall. It's valid if there isn't black tape to mark it off but that solution would have been impossible for the other girl because there is literally no edge for her to grab.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes six through ten of Fire Force season two!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Inca decided she wanted to go with Charon and the Evangelist’s men because it would be more dangerous.  Shinra got punched again and couldn’t stop them.  To find out more about the Evangelist and the Adolla Bursts, Shinra, Arthur, Tamaki, Ogun, Juggernaut, Viktor Licht, and Lieutenant Pan were sent on a mission into the Chinese Peninsula of Fire Force’s world.  While there they met Juggernaut’s family, which grows potatoes.  They went further in towards the spatial rift and met a mole that can talk, Scop, and a crow that can talk as well.  Scop showed them to the oasis where the Tabernacle resides, an energy source like Amaterasu that helps keep a forest around it alive.  While there they got attacked by Infernals under the command of a Demon Infernal, Tempe.  Lieutenant Pan, Viktor Licht, and Arthur surveyed the inside of the Tabernacle while Shinra, Juggernaut, Tamaki, and Ogun dealt with the Infernals outside.  The Demon Infernal proved to be too much for them to handle alone, but while Ogun went into Flamy Ink mode to buy time for Shinra, Shinra formed an Adolla Link with the woman in black who had taught Scop and the other animals to talk.  The woman in black explained to Shinra that the Evangelist’s goal is to start up another Great Cataclysm and destroy the world.  Shinra asked to receive Grace from her so that he could defeat the Demon Infernal, but she said he could only receive Grace for one second.  Shinra thought about it and then smiled, saying that would be plenty of time.  Surely enough, Shinra put the Demon Infernal Tempe to rest and learned a bit about his past as well.  After gathering the last of the information on the Tabernacle and around its core, Shinra and everyone parted ways with Scop and the crow.  Scop said that he felt weak because he couldn’t fight, but Shinra assured him that realizing one’s own weaknesses and asking for help takes its own kind of courage.  He then told Scop they could call on the Special Fire Force anytime, and left.  Now, back in the Tokyo Empire, a story around Viktor Licht is about to unfold... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on Fire Force, season two episode eleven.  Dark Hero.

I’ll just spark again ​


----------



## Milleram

Just watched the first 2 episodes of the new Higurashi. The art style threw me off a little at first, but I'm already starting to get used to it. It's great that the voice actors returned, and I'm enjoying watching the characters interact again.  Can't wait to see how things play out in this season.


----------



## vixened

just recently finished bakemonogatari. it was interesting


----------



## Milleram

vixenism said:


> just recently finished bakemonogatari. it was interesting



I watched that one a couple of months ago, myself. Some episodes I really liked. Some I couldn't get into at all. I ultimately decided not to continue on with any of the other seasons. I know a lot of people love the series, though!


----------



## GothiqueBat

Saw peoples talking about Higurashi here 

Watched the 'old' one ages ago and thought this new one was just a remake but no , pleasantly surprised!
I now can't help listening to all the osts / ops / eds and trying to finish the VNs.

....and god help; I'm planning out making a Higurashi themed ac island >> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/higurashi-themed-island-horror-anime.577130/

Also there is a mobile game that came out recently called Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Mei - only in JP so far but hopefully it'll come out to the rest of the world soon


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E45*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 147, released earlier!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta and Noelle caught up with the Devil Believers.  Dazu and Bow of the Devil Believers explained that they didn’t have much mana, and got mocked and laughed at.  They wanted to go to the Spade Kingdom to gain the devil’s powers and then take revenge on the Clover Kingdom.  Asta explained that he’s different and despite working hard for the kingdom and still being mocked and laughed at, he didn’t despise any of them.  They refused to hand Nero/Secre over, so Asta said he and Noelle would take her place.  They continued their march towards the Spade Kingdom, but Magna arrived with Captain Yami to interrupt.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



I’ll watch more Fire Force soon.  I just have five episodes to go before I’m all caught up.​


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes eleven through fifteen of Fire Force season two and caught up with where the sub is at!



Spoiler: Fire Force



We got some backstory behind Viktor Licht and Joker.  Both of them are searching for the real truth and therefore have thrown away their humanity, morals, and values in order to attain it.  Captain Shinmon is confronted by Joker and the two of them raid the Holy Sol Temple, hoping to get their hands on false scriptures so they can prove the Holy Sol Temple is a sham.  Captain Shinmon and Joker make it to fight a group of men known as the Shadows, who are pariahs that keep the truth behind the Holy Sol Temple safe.  After using his trump card and defeating the top guy, Joker is confronted by Captain Burns of the 1st.  Captain Burns hands them a diary that explains the truth behind the Hoy Sol Temple.  Joker and Captain Shinmon decide they’ll do more investigating, and Captain Burns wishes them well knowing he can’t participate because it would compromise his position.  Meanwhile, Inca learns that Yona of The Knights of The Ashen Flame merely posed as Raffles the 1st 250 years ago and they created the false church.  Captain Obi and the others are prevented from releasing the information they gathered to the public, otherwise it would cause an uproar.  This is when Viktor Licht reveals that he’s a spy for Haijima Industries, sent to spy on the 8th.  Captain Obi and the others look relatively calm and Captain Obi says that they already knew this. Everyone at the 8th is then sent out to investigate Haijima Industries.  Viktor Licht and Shinra enter the building where they’re testing Nataku Son, the boy who had an Infernal insect put inside him by Rekka.  There Shinra has to face Kurono, a guy with insane abilities who likes torturing kids for fun.  The battle escalates and Nataku Son begins awakening as the sixth pillar.  Shinra and Kurono are let out of the combat facility by Viktor Licht, and all hell breaks loose.  Outside, the 8th shows up to confront Kurono.  Vulcan and Maki are set to deal with a girl and her “Dominions,” super powerful mini robots that pack a punch.  The others go to help Shinra out and try and secure the sixth pillar.  Just then The Knights of The Ashen Flame show up and Charon fights with Kurono.  The girl controlling the Dominions has them destroyed by Haumea, but she unleashes a giant one that has sharp claws as well.  What will happen with both the 8th, Haijima Industries, and The Knights of The Ashen Flame fighting?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Watched episodes 6-8 of Kimetsu no Yaiba last night!

I'm finding it really hard to hate Muzan. I don't know why I find him so attractive... part of me wants to hate him but the other half is like 'LET ME SIMP FOR YOU!!!'

Other than that, I'm REALLY enjoying Kimetsu no Yaiba a WHOLE bunch. I feel like I can relate heavily to Tanjirou. He wants to protect his little sister (Nezuko) and keep her safe at all costs, and that's how I feel about my little brother. I want to protect him and keep him out of harms way for as long as humanly possible. 

I'm just really glad I found an anime that is getting me back into anime. I think after I finish Kimetsu no Yaiba, I'm either going to do one of four things.

- re-watch Yume-iro Pâtissière (and finish it, because I was only on episode 14)
- finish reading the Shokugeki no Souma manga (I'm so behind, it hurts)
- start JJBA
- finish a few animes on my 'watching' list that need to be finished (ie: Galko-chan, Hitoribocchi, etc)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I keep hearing Gundam Seed was terrible, why is that?


----------



## hakutaku

I'm on episode 5 of Spice and Wolf season 2. It's a good anime but it's made me realise I don't know anything about economics and I struggle to understand basic economic concepts  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Corrie

GothiqueBat said:


> Saw peoples talking about Higurashi here
> 
> Watched the 'old' one ages ago and thought this new one was just a remake but no , pleasantly surprised!
> I now can't help listening to all the osts / ops / eds and trying to finish the VNs.
> 
> ....and god help; I'm planning out making a Higurashi themed ac island >> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/higurashi-themed-island-horror-anime.577130/
> 
> Also there is a mobile game that came out recently called Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Mei - only in JP so far but hopefully it'll come out to the rest of the world soon



Discussing Higurashi spoils. 



Spoiler



I haven't watched the new Higurashi yet but people have said that it spoils something big early on. Do you know what it is?


----------



## GothiqueBat

Corrie said:


> Discussing Higurashi spoils.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the new Higurashi yet but people have said that it spoils something big early on. Do you know what it is?





Spoiler: higurashi spoiler



It's Rika talking to Hanyuu around the shards, you can guess from there


----------



## Midoriya

*Fire Force S2E16*

An all new episode of Fire Force, episode sixteen, released earlier!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Maki and the girl controlling Dominion decided to work together against Haumea and Arrow.  Arrow got beat up by Maki. Haumea left that fight up to Arrow.  Meanwhile, Inca’s protector Ritsu unleashed a different kind of move called Necro Pyro, which gathered all of the Infernals in the area and Nataku Son and created a giant Infernal controlled by Nataku Son.  Haumea arrived and manipulated his brain with her electricity shocks, making him go berserk.  Kurono decided to work with Shinra, and Charon protected Shinra knowing full well they needed him as a pillar.  Vulcan came up with a plan which involved Arthur sticking his legendary sword, Excalibur, into the matchbox to create a giant EMP field to throw Haumea off her game.  He then drove towards the fight scene and away from Arrow, dodging her attack, with Arthur still on top of the matchbox.  Vulcan needs Shinra and Kurono to defeat the giant Infernal and rescue Nataku Son before radiation levels get too high.  What will happen next in this crazy three-way battle?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Made an oopsie and started watching Gundam Seed instead of Wing, but it's pretty interesting so I think I'll keep watching it! I have no experience with the Gundam franchise whatsoever so idk if any of them are a particularly better entry point than the others, but it looks like Seed is in its own timeline or universe so I guess it's alright.


----------



## TheDuke55

It took me a really long time, but I finished Naruto Shippuden. Never read the magna and only stuck with the anime and since I started with it dubbed when it was on Toonami I didn't want to switch to a sub. Naruto and possibly half of Shippuden was good, but the war arc should had been handled better. 



Spoiler



And Naruto and Sasuke becoming reincarnated gods that got a deus-x power up. The whole core of the show was breaking the mold and working hard and that there is no destiny. It's what you make of yourself. And then the author shoves his foot in his mouth. What a hack...

Heck, they could had even kept everything the same and somehow made it where everyone who got stuck in that hypnosis prison somehow had to work together in their purgatory mind state to break free to dispel the affects on the area. I actually enjoy Tenten's filler episode more than any of the others or the actual story. Her realizing it was a jutsu could had been the beginning of an awesome 'everyone is here to help' arc. Instead of that 'Oh Naruto you're a god save us.' How does an author lose track of their own stories plots and values???


----------



## Ichiban

finally got around to watching promare and it was pretty good.

the plot was good even though i kinda saw it coming, the character designs and artstyle have the quality you'd expect from trigger (pretty surprised with how nice the cgi looked), and there were a lot of nods to kill la kill and gurren lagann which was cool. the first half was kinda all over the place but wow that final act was one of the craziest ive seen in a while and it was very satisfying. if you havent watched it yet id recommend it 100%.


----------



## Corrie

I just started Durarara! (Watched 2 eps) It's fun so far! It'll be fun to see who is bad and who is good and I'm looking forward to plot twists that I'm guessing will happen.


----------



## Midoriya

Origami said:


> finally got around to watching promare and it was pretty good.
> 
> the plot was good even though i kinda saw it coming, the character designs and artstyle have the quality you'd expect from trigger (pretty surprised with how nice the cgi looked), and there were a lot of nods to kill la kill and gurren lagann which was cool. the first half was kinda all over the place but wow that final act was one of the craziest ive seen in a while and it was very satisfying. if you havent watched it yet id recommend it 100%.



I’m glad you enjoyed it.  I watched it awhile ago and thought it was really good.  I need to watch it again at some point, lol.

—-

Well, I‘m all caught up on Fire Force and Black Clover, so I’m going to be starting something different soon.  Originally I planned to watch all of Pokémon, but I reconsidered because that seems like a hassle.  I’ve been recommended *Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic *by multiple people now, so I‘m going to watch that next.  Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Radio

Midoriya said:


> Well, I‘m all caught up on Fire Force and Black Clover, so I’m going to be starting something different soon.



I am trying to wait out the entirety of Fire Force being aired before I watch it because I finished the entire first season in a day, but it is becoming a struggle to resist hahahaha.


----------



## Midoriya

Radio said:


> I am trying to wait out the entirety of Fire Force being aired before I watch it because I finished the entire first season in a day, but it is becoming a struggle to resist hahahaha.



I get what you mean.  If it isn’t obvious by now I move at a snail’s pace when watching anime compared to others, xD.  That’s okay though.  Fire Force is really good, so I understand the struggle.  I won’t spoil anything, but I will say season two starts getting pretty good about midway through.


----------



## Radio

Midoriya said:


> If it isn’t obvious by now I move at a snail’s pace when watching anime compared to others, xD.


I only binge and nothing else haha. I will go months without watching anything and then finish 2 shows within a week. I'm far too impatient to watch for new episodes, but also because I'm scared I'm going to lose interest and forget about it if I just leave it halfway watched D:


----------



## Corrie

This isn't really anime but I feel like it fits enough. I've been reading the Noragami manga and it's just so fun. I watched the anime and loved it but sadly there are only 2 seasons with lots of content in the manga. It's the first time I actually read manga from continuing from an anime and it's really cool. I hope one day it'll get more seasons but for now, reading will have to do!


----------



## Holla

I've gotten back into the new Sailor Moon Viz dub of the classic 90's anime. I've watched all of the original dub in the past and I love how more true to the original the new dub is.

Also while I haven't watched them in recent weeks I've been into Hunter X Hunter and Black Clover over the last few months.


----------



## Corrie

Holla said:


> I've gotten back into the new Sailor Moon Viz dub of the classic 90's anime. I've watched all of the original dub in the past and I love how more true to the original the new dub is.
> 
> Also while I haven't watched them in recent weeks I've been into Hunter X Hunter and Black Clover over the last few months.


I've never watched any version of Sailor Moon but I did watch the Nelvana Cardcaptors and watching that compared to the original is a hoot lol. It was enjoyable, don't get me wrong but there are so many issues with it.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I finally started Yashahime and I'm actually enjoying it a lot more than I had anticipated! I'm still kind of iffy on the way certain things are playing out 



Spoiler: spoilers



maybe it's just me but if my daughter's potential child suddenly showed up on my doorstep I would keep her at my place instead of sending her off to live with my other child in his apartment which already houses his family of four... I mean obviously it's an excuse to keep the three main girls together but it just struck me as weird. I also wasn't thrilled that Kikyo appeared to be returning (that poor woman just needs to rest in peace asdkkssks) but supposedly the preview for tomorrow's episode says it's the tree just taking on her form. So okay, I guess.


I LOVE Moroha though. She's the perfect blend of her parents and is such a scene stealer. Really I like all the girls but Moroha is so much fun to watch. Overall it's been really nostalgic to revisit the Inuyasha world, I'm definitely gonna have to reread the manga like I had intended to.


----------



## Sharksheep

Iwakakeru -Sport Climbing Girls-

Episode 2 - It was fine. Better than the first episode



Spoiler: Episode 2 Spoilers



I started paying attention to the clips. There was some back clipping but unless you know what it looks like you won't be able to tell. Back clipping is bad and it's how the rope can slip out of the clips and you can have a ground fall as a result.

Competition format is weird. It might be cause it's a high school competition but you don't watch your competitors climb before you do because it gives you the advantage of seeing beta. But they need to have conflict

The main character falling because she has no strength. That's realistic. I lose my grip strength before losing energy.



Episode 3 - This is the worst episode by far. TW: Fat shaming



Spoiler: Episode 3



The first 5 minutes is just fat shaming the main character that has sterotypical anime girl proportions. Already off to a bad start because people of all size and weight have climbed at my gym. Having a high strength to weight ratio is important for pro climbers and people who take climbing very seriously. For the average climber it's not that important. 

They are trying to say that she needs to build muscle but that's not the most important thing. Because it's an anime, they aren't going to talk about tendon and liagment injuries and a character probably won't suffer from them.

Climbing a V6 outdoors as a newbie is not realistic. She shouldn't be able to any of the moves. You definately need strength and techique at that level and she has neither.


----------



## Neb

I've started watching Kaguya-sama after a friend recommended it to me. So far the show has exceeded all of my expectations! The comedy is well-timed while still keeping the charm that makes romcom anime like this work.


----------



## biibii

finished darling in the franxx. cried a little.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Lady Timpani said:


> I finally started Yashahime and I'm actually enjoying it a lot more than I had anticipated! I'm still kind of iffy on the way certain things are playing out
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's just me but if my daughter's potential child suddenly showed up on my doorstep I would keep her at my place instead of sending her off to live with my other child in his apartment which already houses his family of four... I mean obviously it's an excuse to keep the three main girls together but it just struck me as weird. I also wasn't thrilled that Kikyo appeared to be returning (that poor woman just needs to rest in peace asdkkssks) but supposedly the preview for tomorrow's episode says it's the tree just taking on her form. So okay, I guess.
> 
> 
> I LOVE Moroha though. She's the perfect blend of her parents and is such a scene stealer. Really I like all the girls but Moroha is so much fun to watch. Overall it's been really nostalgic to revisit the Inuyasha world, I'm definitely gonna have to reread the manga like I had intended to.


keeping up with this show too! I have so many questions I can't wait to see how they are answered.


----------



## Romaki

Finally finished Great Pretender and, whew, that show sure is something. I love it though, can't wait to see part two.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I was watching FMAB and took a little detour because I didn't know Inuyasha had a 'Final Act' Season. I read someone's comment under a YouTube video reviewing Yashahime episode 1.  Felt stupid realizing the ending I saw wasn't the real one. 

The real, real ending is way better and Yashahime episode 1 makes more sense now.



Spoiler: Spoilers



So Naraku and all of his incarcerations were finally defeated.The final act was so much better, that it raised my initial opinions of inuyasha. The story was stronger, imo. And there were a lot of legit sad moments that made me tear up, one of them was when Kagura died.



On a side note: FMAB is awesome!  It is the anime I've been searching for my entire life. It tackles so many philosophical points and I drew many parallels between this and reality as it deals with politics, religion and human nature. It made me question a lot. And I love, love this anime. Hoping to finish it soon.


----------



## Ichiban

never realized dorohedoro was on netflix so I've been watching it since last night, the combination of gore and weird dark comedy works pretty well and the cgi is a lot better than the last cg anime I watched, really enjoying it so far


----------



## LadyDestani

So I finally finished Children of the Whales a few days ago, but am just now getting around to posting due to all the Halloween activity.  It was a really beautiful anime.  I loved the art and the story and would like to see more if they ever make a second season.

I've started watching Brave 10 now and I'm currently just 2 episodes in.  I'm enjoying it so far but it does seem to move a bit fast and has already skipped a battle that I would have liked to see more of.  I think it'll be pretty good and fun, though.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E46-48*

It’s been awhile since I’ve watched much anime, but I’ve caught up with where Black Clover is at!







(I still love this gif, lol)

Watched episodes 148 through 150 of Black Clover!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Magna and Captain Yami (as well as the other Magic Knights) confronted the Devil Believers and took on a giant magical beast in order to prove that they wanted to help out and protect the people that the Devil Believers had gathered.  After Captain William Vangeance of the Golden Dawn Magic Knights squad showed up and pleaded with the people, everyone except for the Devil Believers left and went home.  The Devil Believers were exiled from the Clover Kingdom.  In the following episode, Asta and others had to help Queen Loropechika find her glasses so she could see, only to find out that the Spirit Guardian brought a bunch of cases of new ones for her.  Meanwhile, Nero/Secre was shown a book by Wizard King Julius Novachrono, and he figured out her true identity.  He reminded her a lot of the first Wizard King.  Wizard King Julius Novachrono commented that he sent the blueprints for a magic item that would help end discrimination in the Clover Kingdom to the Magic Item Research Lab, and Nero/Secre commented that maybe there’s hope for the Clover Kingdom after all.  In the most recent episode back at the Black Bulls base, Grey asked for help from Noelle with overcoming her fear of being seen by others in her true form.  Gordon tried to help too, but to no avail.  Finally, Gauche helped out and said something that eased her anxiety, namely that it doesn’t matter if she transforms or not in battle, she’s still always Grey.  Meanwhile, Captain Charlotte of the Blue Rose Magic Knights trained the Magic Knights under her hard in order to prepare them for the upcoming battle with the Spade Kingdom and the Devil Megicula.  She was going to propose a joint training session between the Blue Rose Magic Knights and the Black Bull Magic Knights, but ran away when Captain Yami got close to her (to which Captain Yami commented it was breaking his fragile heart).  The Wizard King Julius Novachrono found out about this, and decided it was time for a Magic Knights battle between the Captains of each squad.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



I still have three episodes of Fire Force season two to catch up on, but once I do I’ll post a recap here!  

(Not to mention I need to start the Magi series )​


----------



## TheRevienne

I absolutley love AOT, Tokyo Ghoul, Gunslinger Girl and Space Dandy!


----------



## Midoriya

TheRevienne said:


> I absolutley love AOT, Tokyo Ghoul, Gunslinger Girl and Space Dandy!



Omg, I love Attack on Titan and Space Dandy as well!  I actually haven’t seen many people online talk about Space Dandy, so it’s nice to see someone else that likes it.


----------



## TheRevienne

Midoriya said:


> Omg, I love Attack on Titan and Space Dandy as well!  I actually haven’t seen many people online talk about Space Dandy, so it’s nice to see someone else that likes it.


Oh yes, I found out about Space Dandy because I got obsessed with Ian Sinclair, his English VA  When I first saw AOT I was watching it with my friend's then boyfriend, and I thought, 'wow, this is a stupid and weird show'. I then watched the 2nd episode and I was hooked. I don't read the manga, but I know what goes on, so I won't spoil it for you, but I don't like the direction it's gone in. I love AOT: Junior High, if you've not seen it, it's well worth it. It basically takes everything that annoys me about AOT and rips it to pieces :'D My favourite episode is episode 5


----------



## Midoriya

TheRevienne said:


> Oh yes, I found out about Space Dandy because I got obsessed with Ian Sinclair, his English VA  When I first saw AOT I was watching it with my friend's then boyfriend, and I thought, 'wow, this is a stupid and weird show'. I then watched the 2nd episode and I was hooked. I don't read the manga, but I know what goes on, so I won't spoil it for you, but I don't like the direction it's gone in. I love AOT: Junior High, if you've not seen it, it's well worth it. It basically takes everything that annoys me about AOT and rips it to pieces :'D My favourite episode is episode 5



Huh.  I haven’t heard about AOT: Junior High, but I’ll check it out.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## biibii

I am currently waiting for the next dubbed episodes of fruits basket. I tried watching the subs but Tohru's English VA is just too adorable and sweet, it made watching the sub hard for me. I have a terrible memory so I hope the episodes come out soon enough.


----------



## neoratz

i want to try fruits basket someday!!! it's not high priority for me but i'll get around to it eventually........ even if it takes a few years like everything on my watch list

i finished the first season of saiki k today! i ended up giving it a 7. i think saiki himself really is the best character in the show! my second pick would probs be teruhashi cuz i usually like obnoxious pompous characters. it's not the best i've ever seen and some of the jokes were serious misses but i still thought it was good overall. i don't think i'll be watching the 2nd season cuz it doesn't interest me enough but maybe one day far in the future i'll suddenly be in the mood...

i don't consider comedy to be my favorite anime genre (i don't even have a favorite atm) but i find myself liking a lot more comedy anime than i'd expect.... i'm not sure why! i've only run into a few i really hated so far, i guess i've just been lucky? XD

i ALSO finished love, chunibyo, & other delusions recently. i wasn't expecting to like it but i wanted to try anyways cuz rikka seemed like a silly character. unfortunately i did not enjoy it and gave it a 4 :( rikka WAS a funny character but the show kinda stunk to watch, the main character was really uninteresting and the romance between him and rikka was genuinely embarrassing to sit through a lot of the time. it shares the same problem the other kyoani shows i've seen have, which is "moe in a way that appeals to gross weebs" :/

i think this was the one "moe" scene that i actually enjoyed and it was FUNNY and CHARMING and i wish the rest of the show had the same effect on me! 



 not the worst thing i've seen but not good either imo!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Locally I'm able to buy the titles Towano Quon, Nobunagan, and Tokyo Majin. Are those any good?


----------



## Midoriya

*Fire Force S2E17-19*

Watched the three most recent episodes of Fire Force!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Nataku Son in the giant Infernal body was going berserk.  Shinra tried to calm him down, but to no avail.  Then the radiation levels spiked and Charon had to step in and send the energy blast Nataku Son sent at everyone back into the moon.  Kurono swiftly defeated Nataku Son in this form and told him (in his own way) that it’s okay to be weak sometimes.  It seems like Nataku Son had experienced much past trauma with his family and then Rekka, so the Evangelist’s forces decided to leave him with Haijima Industries and retreated.  In the second to most recent episode, Shinra accompanied Sister Iris to a place to have their weapons baptized, and while there one of the priests turned into an Infernal.  Shinra took him out along with the Sister’s prayer, and then said some profound words to Sister Iris later that made her happy and cry.  In the second part of the episode, the Evangelist‘s forces sent Assault the Slaughterer to take care of Tamaki, but Assault was defeated by her lucky lechery.  Assault trained himself as much as he could, but could not defeat her.  In the most recent episode, Maki Oze was called back to the military, even though she liked being with the Special Fire Force unit 8.  The 8th then received word that they would be doing a joint operation of the Nether and The Knights of The Ashen Flame’s laboratories with the 2nd and the military (this time without Maki).  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



The volume premiere of volume eight for RWBY is out, so that‘s what I’ll be watching next.  Might actually put the Magi series off for a bit and just watch weekly episodes of Black Clover, Fire Force, and RWBY.  Until next time.  See ya!​


----------



## Romaki

Just finished Death Parade. Such a cool concept, and while I didn't really appreciate it here I do love it when a season properly concludes.
Loved the Death Note easter egg, it was quite funny,


----------



## LadyDestani

I saw the trailer for season 2 of Beastars the other day and I'm really excited for it.

@Midoriya I saw your comment in the music thread about maybe watching Jujutsu Kaisen and, at this point, I would recommend it. I've been keeping up with it and it's only got about 5 or 6 episodes so far, but it's got some fun and interesting characters. It remains to be seen how it turns out but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> I saw the trailer for season 2 of Beastars the other day and I'm really excited for it.
> 
> @Midoriya I saw your comment in the music thread about maybe watching Jujutsu Kaisen and, at this point, I would recommend it. I've been keeping up with it and it's only got about 5 or 6 episodes so far, but it's got some fun and interesting characters. It remains to be seen how it turns out but I'm enjoying it.



I’m definitely interested in watching it.  I’ll probably start it instead of the Magi series when I start a new anime.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Katgamer

I want to try Danganronpa but I’m not really sure I haven’t seen any other anime’s recently


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E49*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 151, released earlier!



Spoiler: Black Clover



This episode featured a battle between all of the Magic Knights Captains (excluding Rill of the Aqua Deer Magic Knights) in which they had to work together to destroy the other team’s crystal.  At first it seemed like the team with Captain William Vangeance on it would win, but the battle ended in a draw because Captain Yami’s Equinox slash ended up slicing both of the crystals in half at the same time.  The battle was finished, and it was able to raise the morale of the Magic Knights.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Up next I need to watch the first episode of volume eight for RWBY still, and then I’ll start the new series Jujutsu Kaisen.  Until next time.  See ya!​


----------



## Romaki

Katgamer said:


> I want to try Danganronpa but I’m not really sure I haven’t seen any other anime’s recently



If you know Danganronpa the "remade" is fine and the 3 anime is interesting but different.

If you're new to Danganronpa, you're basically getting the 5 hours version of a 24 hours story.

Play the games, they're currently on sale and are really good pacingwise.


----------



## Ryumia

I'm totally hype for the *Shaman King* Remake that is scheduled to come in April 2021. Just found this trailer a few minutes ago and I had to share this video here. The artwork look so good here. :0 Can't wait to watch this when it comes out. Maybe I should read the manga while waiting. I heard that this version would be more faithful towards the manga version. Though... I already have a lot of WebToons to read as it is.

I've seen the first episode of *Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon* in the English Dub. Really happy that they were able to bring back Kelly Sheridan to voice Sango. She's actually one of my favorite voice actresses. It would have been disheartening for me if they couldn't get her, but I would kind of understand if they didn't want to bring her back. Like maybe they would have wanted to go in a new direction or something. I don't really have much of an opinion with the first episode. But... I am pretty excited to see the rest of the episodes in the English Dub.

*Denki-gai no Honya-san* is an anime that I picked back up for some reason. I'm not sure why I've placed that on-hold and didn't finish watching it. In any case... I was able to watch six episodes out of the twelve episodes of the anime. I probably would be able to finish the anime today unless I get too lazy to watch it to do so. The anime is alright for what it is and can be pretty enjoyable to watch if you choose to do that.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the volume premiere of RWBY!  I know RWBY isn’t technically considered to be anime, but since it’s close enough + I covered volume seven here last year, I thought I would do the same with volume eight.

Trailer:






  RWBY  

*Volume Eight, Episode One*



Spoiler: RWBY



We pick up where we left off with Qrow being taken into Atlesian custody, team RWBY and the others lost as what to do, Cinder Fall giving Salem the Relic of Knowledge, and General Ironwood going through strict measures that team RWBY doesn’t agree with.  Team RWBY, Jaune, Nora, Ren, Oscar/Ozpin, and some others meet up and decide what to do next.  They ultimately agree that they should split into two groups while still being united, with one group working to launch the unfinished Amity Communications Tower, and another group working to evacuate the people of Mantle so they can protect them.  With the heroes divided and more villains and Grimm than ever to deal with, how will the rest of the volume play out?  Stay tuned to find out!  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Up next I’ll be starting the new 2020 series Jujutsu Kaisen.  Looking forward to it.  Until next time.  See ya!​


----------



## Radio

@Ryumia I am so excited for the remake of Shaman King as well! I have such fond memories watching it on Fox/4Kids on Saturday mornings with my sister. It was such a cool show, but I sadly never really got any continuality out of it because it wasn't the thing I was most interested in that aired those mornings. I definitely want to follow it so that I can fill in those gaps I have from seeing episodes way out of order and all over the place. xD


----------



## Midoriya

@Ryumia I definitely remember seeing bits and pieces of episodes of Shaman King when I was younger, though I wasn’t interested in anime at the time so I never watched it.  I would definitely be interested in watching this remake though.  Looking forward to when it airs.


----------



## Midoriya

*Fire Force S2E20*

Watched the most recent episode of Fire Force!



Spoiler: Fire Force



Shinra, Arthur, and the rest of the 8th were split into groups with the 2nd to raid the Nether and discover what’s going on in secret there.  Once inside and once soldiers started falling, Ritsu used her abilities to make the fallen soldiers attack the others inside.  Platoon Leader Hajiki, who was with Juggernaut and Tamaki, took out an entire army of Infernals on his own thanks to his thermal scope ability through his eyes.  Then they encountered one of the elite in The Knights of The Purple Haze who controls whips made of fire.  Although Hajiki could see her attack coming, he couldn’t avoid it, and so he died immediately.  Juggernaut and Tamaki were terrified by this. Tamaki then put up a fight, but got pinned down by the woman from The Knights of The Purple Haze.  Juggernaut knew what he had to do and used his abilities to overcome her powers and blow her up.  Just what other enemies await our heroes in the Nether?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## trashpedia

Im thinking about finishing up Natsume Yuujinchou (Natsume’s Book of Friends) again since I stopped watching a couple episodes because I suck really bad at trying to finish shows. The anime is very warm and wholesome, but it’s also bittersweet and depressing at times so idk if I mentally want to do that to myself >.>


----------



## Midoriya

*RWBY V8E2*

Watched the most recent episode of RWBY!



Spoiler: RWBY



We saw Qrow, Arthur, Robyn, and Jacques Schnee in Atlas prison being contained for now.  Amongst their bickering, Arthur Watts was taken by some guards somewhere else.  Meanwhile, Ruby, Weiss, Penny, Blake, and others worked on their mission.  Penny was having doubts about having become one of the maidens, but Ruby reassured her of herself.  At the same time, Yang, Ren, Oscar/Ozpin, and Jaune worked on evacuating people from Mantle into the crater.  While cleaning up an area, three more Grimm ran at them, but then ran away.  A violent, sentient Grimm jumped onto Oscar/Ozpin and weakened him.  Yang, Ren, and Jaune tried to get him back, but to no avail.  The Grimm then grew wings and began to fly away with Oscar/Ozpin.  The three followed it to try and get him back while still being behind on their mission.  Just what will become of Oscar/Ozpin?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## LadyDestani

I started watching RWBY volume 8 today! I only had access to the first episode so I think Crunchyroll must be a week behind VRV, but that's ok. I had to switch back because VRV was far too glitchy on the PS4. I'd rather wait a week and actually be able to watch the episodes all the way through without errors. Anyway, I'm looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the first two episodes of Jujutsu Kaisen!



Spoiler: Jujutsu Kaisen



Itadori is a normal high school boy who has tremendous physical strength.  His grandpa’s last words to him are to help others because of this.  One night, while the Occult Club Itadori is a part of is investigating a cursed object without realizing what it actually is, the curse is unleashed and nearly ends up killing the girl and guy Itadori is friends with.  Itadori is talked to by Fushiguro, asking where the cursed object’s contents are.  The two of them rush to the high school to find the girl and guy almost being completely eaten.  While Fushiguro is fighting, Itadori helps him out and delivers a good hit on the monster.  As soon as they retrieve the cursed object’s contents, a finger of Ryoumen Sukuna, another curse attacks.  In order to save Fushiguro and everyone else, Itadori eats the finger of Sukuna, temporarily gaining immense physical prowess and strength while being controlled by Sukuna.  He easily defeats the curse.  Fushiguro is shocked at this, and Gojo of Jujutsu Tech shows up to test Itadori and see if he can control the curse of Sukuna, which he can.  Itadori is then given two choices.  He can die immediately, or he can die after absorbing all of Sukuna’s fingers.  Itadori chooses the second option and enrolls at Jujutsu Tech, a high school and organization for fighting the curses.  Up next, Itadori, Fushiguro, and Gojo look to pick up another student that is enrolling at Jujutsu Tech.  Definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



Up next on Jujutsu Kaisen, episode three.  Girl of Steel.

I can only wonder now that I have been cursed, what lies ahead?​


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished watching Brave 10 and the ending was very disappointing. I felt like the story was rushed and the resolution was too simplistic. I think this would have been a better anime if it had 24-ish episodes instead of only 12 because I liked the characters and battles, but it just could have done so much more.

Next up, I'm finally going to start Interviews with Monster Girls, which has been on my watchlist for ages.


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E50*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 152, released earlier!



Spoiler: Black Clover



Asta, Noelle, and everyone else continued to train for the upcoming war with the Spade Kingdom and the devil Megicula.  Then everyone attended the Magic Knights Annual Entrance Exam to go back to their roots and see the new upcoming recruits take the exam.  After that, Asta and Yuno renewed their goal to become even stronger and become the Wizard King.  After everyone went home, Captain William Vangeance gave Yuno his pendant back and said he would be expecting great things from him.  Lastly, everyone at the Black Bulls base had a party to celebrate the one year anniversary of Asta and Noelle becoming members of the Black Bulls.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Still trying to catch up with where Jujutsu Kaisen is at.  ​


----------



## hakutaku

Yesterday I finally finished Dr Stone after putting it off for over a year lol, I think I've finally given up on watching shounen anime, I just don't enjoy them anymore.

As a treat for getting through Dr Stone, I'm now watching Eizouken  ni wa Te wo Dasu na! Loving it so far, definitely my favourite 2020 anime of the few I've finished from this year.


----------



## Midoriya

hakutaku said:


> Yesterday I finally finished Dr Stone after putting it off for over a year lol, I think I've finally given up on watching shounen anime, I just don't enjoy them anymore.
> 
> As a treat for getting through Dr Stone, I'm now watching Eizouken  ni wa Te wo Dasu na! Loving it so far, definitely my favourite 2020 anime of the few I've finished from this year.



Personally I like shounen, but I haven’t been watching anime for that long (only two years) and I see how people could get bored of it, so I understand where you’re coming from.

Ooo, are you talking about Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken?  I watched that earlier this year and absolutely loved it.  I hope you enjoy it too!


----------



## tessa grace

Okay so I'm not a weeb, I watched Avatar (which isn't an anime) and I watch Naruto.
I don't watch any other anime but I really like Naruto 


Spoiler



I'm really sad cause I'm on season four and i only have 12 more episodes with sasuke before he leaves the hidden of the leaf village! I know most of the spoilers for the show btw



I'm super excited to watch shippuden because normal naruto kind of is annoying and I've heard shippuden is better. Who are your guys' favorite characters? Mine are
3rd favorite: Temari. She's. SO. COOL! I love the moon fan thingy, her outfit is on point, and she's just overall a great character.
2nd favorite: Sasuke. I absolutely love his snotty, brat-face behavior. However, he's also a little too edgy for me and kind of actually annoying sometimes, and he's so mean to Naruto which hurts my feelings
Honorable mentions: Naruto and Kakashi. Kakashi didn't make the list because the whole erotic novel thing, but he is my favorite mentor and i I really like him. Naruto didn't make the cut because he annoys me, his voice is loud, and he's just too childish. But I still love him and he's also very attractive with the red eye thing when the fox takes over him...
1st place:  Gotta give it to Hinata. She's super cute and sweet and just love her overall. Plus, most people hate her outfits but I lowkey love them...


----------



## samsquared

thetessagrace said:


> Okay so I'm not a weeb, I watched Avatar (which isn't an anime) and I watch Naruto.
> I don't watch any other anime but I really like Naruto (mostly because sasuke's hot but also the story line)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sad cause I'm on season four and i only have 12 more episodes with sasuke before he leaves the hidden of the leaf village! I know most of the spoilers for the show btw
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited to watch shippuden because normal naruto kind of is annoying and I've heard shippuden is better. Who are your guys' favorite characters? Mine are
> 3rd favorite: Temari. She's. SO. COOL! I love the moon fan thingy, her outfit is on point, and she's just overall a great character.
> 2nd favorite: Sasuke is a hottie. He's very attractive and I absolutely love his snotty, brat-face behavior. However, he's also a little too edgy for me and kind of actually annoying sometimes, and he's so mean to Naruto which hurts my feelings
> Honorable mentions: Naruto and Kakashi. Kakashi didn't make the list because the whole erotic novel thing, but he is my favorite mentor and i I really like him. Naruto didn't make the cut because he annoys me, his voice is loud, and he's just too childish. But I still love him and he's also very attractive with the red eye thing when the fox takes over him...
> 1st place:  Gotta give it to Hinata. She's super cute and sweet and just love her overall. Plus, most people hate her outfits but I lowkey love them...


although naruto was coming out when i was a kid, i lost track of what was happening after the chuunin exams & never finished watching the show. i finally made it to shippuden before taking a break for a while & i think my favorite character is Naruto lol
but other than Naruto I really like Kakashi, Gaara (we love a tragic backstory + redemption arc), Rock Lee, Neji, Sakura, and Tsunade. I like Jiraiya, I think a lot of people think he's abusive and that's valid. I get it. But it's like, to Naruto, who is basically like a son to Jiraiya, he's always admire him & see him in the best light & i can really relate to that. idk characters like this remind me of my own father (nixing the pervert stuff. piccolo is another example)
overall the weakest part of the show, like Avatar is the romance.......... if kishimoto had a big brain, different characters would have ended up together, i'm just saying

btw i HOPE someone else in this thread is watching yashahime because on saturday, we're getting a bombshell episode


Spoiler: eyes emoji



the girls apparently "dream" about their parents, meaning we may be able to find out what happened to inuyasha & kagome, sesshomaru will make an appearance, & we will see miroku again...! what is happening? will the plot be advanced at all?
yashahime has had a rough start but the seeds of a good plot with interesting drama has been planted. sesshomaru's daughters being asked to kill their father by the kikyo tree is really intriguing- there's one sister who seems to not just be open to doing it, but wouldn't feel bad about it at all & one sister who doesn't seem on board. i wonder what moroha thinks of this. i wonder what moroha's aims are too- seems she knows her father at the very least which begs a lot of questions about why she's in debt, what happened to kagome, and where inuyasha is now...
moroha is the best by the way. she gives big female ranma vibes & i need her to have all of the screentime <3



i wanna talk about haikyuu so far too, but all i have to say is this: miya atsumu, i love you


----------



## tessa grace

samsquared said:


> although naruto was coming out when i was a kid, i lost track of what was happening after the chuunin exams & never finished watching the show. i finally made it to shippuden before taking a break for a while & i think my favorite character is Naruto lol
> but other than Naruto I really like Kakashi, Gaara (we love a tragic backstory + redemption arc), Rock Lee, Neji, Sakura, and Tsunade. I like Jiraiya, I think a lot of people think he's abusive and that's valid. I get it. But it's like, to Naruto, who is basically like a son to Jiraiya, he's always admire him & see him in the best light & i can really relate to that. idk characters like this remind me of my own father (nixing the pervert stuff. piccolo is another example)
> overall the weakest part of the show, like Avatar is the romance.......... if kishimoto had a big brain, different characters would have ended up together, i'm just saying
> 
> btw i HOPE someone else in this thread is watching yashahime because on saturday, we're getting a bombshell episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler: eyes emoji
> 
> 
> 
> the girls apparently "dream" about their parents, meaning we may be able to find out what happened to inuyasha & kagome, sesshomaru will make an appearance, & we will see miroku again...! what is happening? will the plot be advanced at all?
> yashahime has had a rough start but the seeds of a good plot with interesting drama has been planted. sesshomaru's daughters being asked to kill their father by the kikyo tree is really intriguing- there's one sister who seems to not just be open to doing it, but wouldn't feel bad about it at all & one sister who doesn't seem on board. i wonder what moroha thinks of this. i wonder what moroha's aims are too- seems she knows her father at the very least which begs a lot of questions about why she's in debt, what happened to kagome, and where inuyasha is now...
> moroha is the best by the way. she gives big female ranma vibes & i need her to have all of the screentime <3
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna talk about haikyuu so far too, but all i have to say is this: miya atsumu, i love you


love gaara. everyone kind of hates sakura and calls her useless, but she's actually really good in the medical field and super fiesty. still no excuse for the way she treats naruto in the beginning to impress sasuke, though. and pervy sage, as i like to call him, is annoying. i give him credit for teaching naruto though but stealing his money and getting drunk off of an orphans life savings?? NOT OKAY. i've heard haikyuu is really good, what do you think about it so far?


also who do you want to be together? i didn't mind the romance in avatar, it was just really cringey. 


Spoiler: my thoughts on couples that could spoil



well basically i think that sasuke and sakura are absolutely... idek how to feel. they are like the only people who would end up with eachother but sasuke is a terrible husband and absolutely awful dad. i ship naruto and hinata, and after seeing many clips of shippuden the last, i really like them as a couple. hinata just balances naruto and i think its really cute. as for other couples, i think temari should have ended up with somebody that wasn't sexist, cause she is literally a feminine idol. there aren't a lot of ships that i ship besides the usual ships, although i wish there was some LGBTQ+ relationships cause they really didn't add any of that. (unless you count orochimaru, who is technically more than one gender because he possessed a female)


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes three through five of Jujutsu Kaisen!



Spoiler: Jujutsu Kaisen



Gojo, Itadori, and Fushiguro go and pick up the new recruit Nobara Kugisaki in Tokyo.  While there, Gojo has Itadori and Kugisaki take on a building with a curse inside.  Itadori says that they can’t split up, but they become split up.  Kugisaki closes in on the curse, which holds a boy hostage.  Unable to do anything, Kugisaki surrenders, but Itadori punches a hole through the wall in order to save the boy.  The curse then runs away, but thanks to Kugisaki’s Jujutsu ability and Itadori’s quick thinking, the curse is defeated as it jumps out the window.  The boy is saved and told to go home.  In the next two episodes, Itadori, Fushiguro, and Kugisaki take on a special grade curse called the Curse Womb.  The three of them go inside the area where the curse is only to find out that an Innate Domain has been put up by the curse.  Kugisaki is hauled away, and the special grade curse shows itself to Itadori and Fushiguro after they found out the people inside were already dead.  Itadori tells Fushiguro to find Kugisaki and run away, and then give the signal for when they’re out of the building so that Itadori can switch places with Sukuna.  Itadori tries to fight the special grade curse on his own, but is struggling.  Finally, the signal is given and Sukuna takes over Itadori’s body.  Sukuna easily defeats the special grade curse using his own Innate Domain, Malevolent Shrine.  Since Itadori can’t regain control of his body after that, Sukuna leaves the area and winds up fighting with Fushiguro.  Sukuna removes Itadori’s heart and consumes another one of his fingers, claiming that he has full control of Itadori’s body now.  Fushiguro fights him, but ends up saying the words needed for Itadori to regain control of his body.  Unfortunately, as soon as he does he “supposedly” dies.  While mourning for their lost partner, Fushiguro and Kugisaki are approached by three second-years at Jujutsu Tech, Maki Zenin, Toge Inumaki, and Panda (which is a literal panda).  They tell them about the upcoming Kyoto Sister School Exchange Event, which is a competition between Jujutsu Sorcerers in order to determine who is the best.  Meanwhile, it seems as if Itadori may not be completely dead just yet... definitely looking forward to binging the next episodes!



There was also a pretty funny reference in episode five.  



Spoiler: Jujutsu Kaisen reference




















Up next on Jujutsu Kaisen, episode six.  After Rain.

I can only wonder now that I have been cursed, what lies ahead?​


----------



## samsquared

thetessagrace said:


> love gaara. everyone kind of hates sakura and calls her useless, but she's actually really good in the medical field and super fiesty. still no excuse for the way she treats naruto in the beginning to impress sasuke, though. and pervy sage, as i like to call him, is annoying. i give him credit for teaching naruto though but stealing his money and getting drunk off of an orphans life savings?? NOT OKAY. i've heard haikyuu is really good, what do you think about it so far?
> 
> 
> also who do you want to be together? i didn't mind the romance in avatar, it was just really cringey.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my thoughts on couples that could spoil
> 
> 
> 
> well basically i think that sasuke and sakura are absolutely... idek how to feel. they are like the only people who would end up with eachother but sasuke is a terrible husband and absolutely awful dad. i ship naruto and hinata, and after seeing many clips of shippuden the last, i really like them as a couple. hinata just balances naruto and i think its really cute. as for other couples, i think temari should have ended up with somebody that wasn't sexist, cause she is literally a feminine idol. there aren't a lot of ships that i ship besides the usual ships, although i wish there was some LGBTQ+ relationships cause they really didn't add any of that. (unless you count orochimaru, who is technically more than one gender because he possessed a female)


idk why people hate sakura honestly, except for how kishimoto just lets sakura pine after sasuke & that be half her character
i get it, her sasuke obsession is really annoying. but the reason i like her so much is because of how great of a friend she is to naruto. she's very understanding and caring of people that she's close to (clearly to a fault) but so many people have a hard time looking past her childish attitude in the first few seasons of the show b/c she never loses or questions her devotion to sasuke... until she resolves with everyone else in konoha but naruto to kill sasuke on sight... yeah & that's ur mans???



Spoiler: canon couples vs couples that made sense



sasuke + sakura = bad couple. sasuke frequently showed disdain towards sakura & frequently behaved and spoke as if he didn't care about her. he seemed to become obsessed with naruto and itachi, forgetting sakura even existed. the only really romantic scene in naruto between them that i know of is when she confesses her love to him & he... says "thank you" & proceeds to knock her out & leave her on the bench. what a jerk... he couldn't even take her back into the village? idk i think sakura should have moved on. it was clear sasuke's priorities lie elsewhere & he could likely be perfectly happy without love in his life :\

naruto + hinata = are adorable, hinata is so cute & deserved only the best. i can believe that naruto grew to see her as a woman, so i have no real issue with this couple, although i would have chosen a different pairing if i was writing this story

shikamaru + temari = i actually really like shikamaru & their relationship is well set up. i think this pairing mostly suffered from screentime not showing its development- but they're one of the only naruto couples who actually go on a date.

ino + sai = how does this one make any sense

choji + karui(?) = i don't know karui, i'm sure she's great? no thoughts

i really dislike how the two main couples that came out of this series rely on a girl remaining obsessed with an uninterested guy & eventually winning him over through sheer power of will.
i think if i had it my way the main couples would have ended up like this:

sasuke + nobody = sasuke wasn't ready for a real relationship during or after the events of the series. i think working with the leaf village & seeking atonement would be a good path for him- he did a lot of horrible things & doesn't really deserve his happy ending yet. & sakura certainly deserves better, in fact, i think she deserves the best ->

naruto + sakura = which two characters spend more screen time together than these two? these two characters changed so much throughout their journey searching for sasuke & remained completely loyal to each other, supported each other, protected each other, and
leaned on each other the whole way. there's an actual bond of trust and care there that looks way more like a real marriage than anything that remained between sasuke/sakura & naruto/hinata. i think i didn't /need/ this to end in a romance, but it makes the most sense that it would eventually grow that way as they developed mutual respect and friendship (sidenote: sasunaru would be nice but i'm trying to be realistic here LOL)

shikamaru + temari = i'd leave these guys the way they are with some more screentime

ino + choji = throughout the series, ino is seen as being incredibly vain (but she does eventually grow out of it). she's always been protective & caring towards choji as a teammate & a friend. i think it would show a lot of growth in her major character flaw to have her get with choji (u know someone she has an actual bond with) instead of sai (who she barely knows?) ino is one of the characters who maybe should have ended up single due to her single-mindedness in "love". she becomes pushy & doesn't seem to really understand what the other person wants (could grow out of this if given time/development)

hinata + kiba = i don't think i realized how much of hinata's character revolves around naruto... disappointing. i would really prefer if she grew out of that... doesn't kishimoto understand that childhood crushes eventually fade... how many people have ever gotten married to someone that they had their _first_ crush on... and that marriage was healthy & lasted... :|  i don't have a good reason to make her end up with kiba given how obsessed she is with naruto, but i do think if done properly the image of a "delicate & reticent type" with someone rowdy like kiba would work out in an "opposites attract" kind of way. i also picked kiba because they were part of the same team & therefore have a bond of trust. i honestly wouldn't mind if hinata ended up single either, she is basically a princess after all, and i think if she did end up single, she may fall in love with someone who would compliment her better, like gaara

these are the only couples that ended up together that mattered i think- but note that being alone in your 20s & not being married isn't a bad thing lol, so many of these "couples" could have ended up single & the series romances would probably be better for it.



haikyuu! is amazing. i really slept on it for like two years, but i finally watched it all in the last 3 months. i thought i wouldn't like it cuz i'm not really into sports anime but i LOVED it. i think everyone should give it a chance


----------



## tessa grace

samsquared said:


> idk why people hate sakura honestly, except for how kishimoto just lets sakura pine after sasuke & that be half her character
> i get it, her sasuke obsession is really annoying. but the reason i like her so much is because of how great of a friend she is to naruto. she's very understanding and caring of people that she's close to (clearly to a fault) but so many people have a hard time looking past her childish attitude in the first few seasons of the show b/c she never loses or questions her devotion to sasuke... until she resolves with everyone else in konoha but naruto to kill sasuke on sight... yeah & that's ur mans???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: canon couples vs couples that made sense
> 
> 
> 
> sasuke + sakura = bad couple. sasuke frequently showed disdain towards sakura & frequently behaved and spoke as if he didn't care about her. he seemed to become obsessed with naruto and itachi, forgetting sakura even existed. the only really romantic scene in naruto between them that i know of is when she confesses her love to him & he... says "thank you" & proceeds to knock her out & leave her on the bench. what a jerk... he couldn't even take her back into the village? idk i think sakura should have moved on. it was clear sasuke's priorities lie elsewhere & he could likely be perfectly happy without love in his life :\
> 
> naruto + hinata = are adorable, hinata is so cute & deserved only the best. i can believe that naruto grew to see her as a woman, so i have no real issue with this couple, although i would have chosen a different pairing if i was writing this story
> 
> shikamaru + temari = i actually really like shikamaru & their relationship is well set up. i think this pairing mostly suffered from screentime not showing its development- but they're one of the only naruto couples who actually go on a date.
> 
> ino + sai = how does this one make any sense
> 
> choji + karui(?) = i don't know karui, i'm sure she's great? no thoughts
> 
> i really dislike how the two main couples that came out of this series rely on a girl remaining obsessed with an uninterested guy & eventually winning him over through sheer power of will.
> i think if i had it my way the main couples would have ended up like this:
> 
> sasuke + nobody = sasuke wasn't ready for a real relationship during or after the events of the series. i think working with the leaf village & seeking atonement would be a good path for him- he did a lot of horrible things & doesn't really deserve his happy ending yet. & sakura certainly deserves better, in fact, i think she deserves the best ->
> 
> naruto + sakura = which two characters spend more screen time together than these two? these two characters changed so much throughout their journey searching for sasuke & remained completely loyal to each other, supported each other, protected each other, and
> leaned on each other the whole way. there's an actual bond of trust and care there that looks way more like a real marriage than anything that remained between sasuke/sakura & naruto/hinata. i think i didn't /need/ this to end in a romance, but it makes the most sense that it would eventually grow that way as they developed mutual respect and friendship (sidenote: sasunaru would be nice but i'm trying to be realistic here LOL)
> 
> shikamaru + temari = i'd leave these guys the way they are with some more screentime
> 
> ino + choji = throughout the series, ino is seen as being incredibly vain (but she does eventually grow out of it). she's always been protective & caring towards choji as a teammate & a friend. i think it would show a lot of growth in her major character flaw to have her get with choji (u know someone she has an actual bond with) instead of sai (who she barely knows?) ino is one of the characters who maybe should have ended up single due to her single-mindedness in "love". she becomes pushy & doesn't seem to really understand what the other person wants (could grow out of this if given time/development)
> 
> hinata + kiba = i don't think i realized how much of hinata's character revolves around naruto... disappointing. i would really prefer if she grew out of that... doesn't kishimoto understand that childhood crushes eventually fade... how many people have ever gotten married to someone that they had their _first_ crush on... and that marriage was healthy & lasted... :|  i don't have a good reason to make her end up with kiba given how obsessed she is with naruto, but i do think if done properly the image of a "delicate & reticent type" with someone rowdy like kiba would work out in an "opposites attract" kind of way. i also picked kiba because they were part of the same team & therefore have a bond of trust. i honestly wouldn't mind if hinata ended up single either, she is basically a princess after all, and i think if she did end up single, she may fall in love with someone who would compliment her better, like gaara
> 
> these are the only couples that ended up together that mattered i think- but note that being alone in your 20s & not being married isn't a bad thing lol, so many of these "couples" could have ended up single & the series romances would probably be better for it.
> 
> 
> 
> haikyuu! is amazing. i really slept on it for like two years, but i finally watched it all in the last 3 months. i thought i wouldn't like it cuz i'm not really into sports anime but i LOVED it. i think everyone should give it a chance



okay, i respect your opinions. i think its really cool that kiba actually stays single in boruto, though. (fun fact: did you know that kiba actually has a crush on hinata? there are multiple times in the show, especially shippuden, when he blushes around her and acts jealous around naruto) sasuke is a jerk, a brat, and just overall super not nice. that's why i love him. one of the things i really like about naruto is that the characters have flaws. they arent just amazing nice people or purely evil people. they have backstories and lives and things that make them good characters. good characters for me don't necessarily need to be good guys that are nice. i like that sasuke is a brat and struggles with his past. i like that he makes the wrong decisions. i really think it makes the characters more like real people and makes the show better. part of making a good character isnt always just about whether they're a good person. an example is umbridge from harry potter. i hate her, but she's an amazing character. shes just such a terrible evil villian, and the best characters make you either hate them or love them.

anyways sorry for ranting C: maybe i'll watch haikyuu, it looks good.


----------



## samsquared

thetessagrace said:


> okay, i respect your opinions. i think its really cool that kiba actually stays single in boruto, though. (fun fact: did you know that kiba actually has a crush on hinata? there are multiple times in the show, especially shippuden, when he blushes around her and acts jealous around naruto) sasuke is a jerk, a brat, and just overall super not nice. that's why i love him. one of the things i really like about naruto is that the characters have flaws. they arent just amazing nice people or purely evil people. they have backstories and lives and things that make them good characters. good characters for me don't necessarily need to be good guys that are nice. i like that sasuke is a brat and struggles with his past. i like that he makes the wrong decisions. i really think it makes the characters more like real people and makes the show better. part of making a good character isnt always just about whether they're a good person. an example is umbridge from harry potter. i hate her, but she's an amazing character. shes just such a terrible evil villian, and the best characters make you either hate them or love them.
> 
> anyways sorry for ranting C: maybe i'll watch haikyuu, it looks good.


i guess i just forgot that about kiba :O poor guy lol 

i think you're valid for loving sasuke. i mean, sasuke is a great character with super interesting motivations, a tragic backstory, & a really grey moral compass. but he's also a selfish person who did terrible things.. gaara is similar to sasuke & i think he's a fantastic character who became a good person that deserves his good ending- he might have even been intended to show what could have happened for someone like sasuke if he used all of the outs he was given to get over his traumatic past. a writer can get attached to a character who's nuanced & they spend a lot of time writing for and make things happen for them that they don't really deserve- sasuke is not the first or last :|
i hate to give a series with as little actual plot as fairy tail any praise, but give mashima this: after jellal loses his mind & tries to kill erza and her friends & destroy the world basically, the rest of jellal's time on the show is spent with him trying to repent for what he did. i think jellal overdid it & punished himself too much... but sasuke doesn't get the punishment he deserves for killing several konoha ninja, putting several of his "friends" lives in danger, battling his eventual _wife_ to the death, and basically just being a huge jerk for almost all of his tenure in the show. he doesn't get a long redemption arc, he's not a zuko & not even a vegeta... so i don't think he deserves his happy ending(maybe not even a real happy ending for him as he doesn't even seem to really love sakura...)  maybe i'm mistaken & he does atone in some way that would feel like he deserves sakura- i still haven't actually watched all of shippuden only the first few episodes & several arcs disjointed (my friends really wanted me to see certain parts of the show) lol but from what i've seen, she deserves someone who does actually care about her

i don't think i hate sasuke as a character at all, i just don't think a villain deserves a heroine at the end of a story lol
& please dont take any of this the wrong way, i'm not trying to invalidate your love for sasuke as a character  i was just like explaining myself more  i definitely respect your opinion about the show- this is just all my opinion but i'm open to changing it since i still havent watched all of the show


----------



## Holla

I’m nearing the final season of the classic 90’s Sailor Moon new English dub. I look forward to seeing it in English for the first time (the final season was never done in the original dub).

Also I can’t wait to get back to Black Clover and Hunter x Hunter once I finish up with Sailor Moon.


----------



## moonbyu

just started death note! it's actually really good, the first episode really had me wanting more. i'll be watching some more on the weekend!


----------



## tessa grace

samsquared said:


> i guess i just forgot that about kiba :O poor guy lol
> 
> i think you're valid for loving sasuke. i mean, sasuke is a great character with super interesting motivations, a tragic backstory, & a really grey moral compass. but he's also a selfish person who did terrible things.. gaara is similar to sasuke & i think he's a fantastic character who became a good person that deserves his good ending- he might have even been intended to show what could have happened for someone like sasuke if he used all of the outs he was given to get over his traumatic past. a writer can get attached to a character who's nuanced & they spend a lot of time writing for and make things happen for them that they don't really deserve- sasuke is not the first or last :|
> i hate to give a series with as little actual plot as fairy tail any praise, but give mashima this: after jellal loses his mind & tries to kill erza and her friends & destroy the world basically, the rest of jellal's time on the show is spent with him trying to repent for what he did. i think jellal overdid it & punished himself too much... but sasuke doesn't get the punishment he deserves for killing several konoha ninja, putting several of his "friends" lives in danger, battling his eventual _wife_ to the death, and basically just being a huge jerk for almost all of his tenure in the show. he doesn't get a long redemption arc, he's not a zuko & not even a vegeta... so i don't think he deserves his happy ending(maybe not even a real happy ending for him as he doesn't even seem to really love sakura...)  maybe i'm mistaken & he does atone in some way that would feel like he deserves sakura- i still haven't actually watched all of shippuden only the first few episodes & several arcs disjointed (my friends really wanted me to see certain parts of the show) lol but from what i've seen, she deserves someone who does actually care about her
> 
> i don't think i hate sasuke as a character at all, i just don't think a villain deserves a heroine at the end of a story lol
> & please dont take any of this the wrong way, i'm not trying to invalidate your love for sasuke as a character  i was just like explaining myself more  i definitely respect your opinion about the show- this is just all my opinion but i'm open to changing it since i still havent watched all of the show


no you absolutely make sense. hes a terrible husband and father. he does spend quite a lot of time in jail for being like evil and stuff but he isnt a good person and definitely should've gotten a better redemption arc. i really don't have anyone else to ship sakura with, because naruto and hinata are just too cute, but i think that her and sasuke were bound to end up together. i really think she deserves better, and if sasuke actually was a better husband and father (like maybe not attacking his daughter after many years of not seeing her and not recognizing her....) i wouldn't feel so much resent towards that couple. anyway, its so cute to see sakura interact with naruto's family in boruto. she talks to sarada at one point and shes like, hokage? to me, narutos just... naruto. we're more than family. and i just think its the sweetest thing. and everyones over here like, narutos a bad father and stuff but he is 100% a great father. my dad works every day and then comes home around dinner. and naruto is the HOKAGE. (borutos just being too sensitive) there are some times when sasuke is a good dad, but he's not a very good dad because he is ignorant and just overall distant. compared to sasuke, narutos an amazing dad, and naruto didn't even grow up with a dad. i think sasuke would be a much better character if he actually cared about having a child besides bringing back the uchiha clan. still love him, though. (am i biast because sasuke is like, super hot?        ...       mayyyyyybee)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



thetessagrace said:


> no you absolutely make sense. hes a terrible husband and father. he does spend quite a lot of time in jail for being like evil and stuff but he isnt a good person and definitely should've gotten a better redemption arc. i really don't have anyone else to ship sakura with, because naruto and hinata are just too cute, but i think that her and sasuke were bound to end up together. i really think she deserves better, and if sasuke actually was a better husband and father (like maybe not attacking his daughter after many years of not seeing her and not recognizing her....) i wouldn't feel so much resent towards that couple. anyway, its so cute to see sakura interact with naruto's family in boruto. she talks to sarada at one point and shes like, hokage? to me, narutos just... naruto. we're more than family. and i just think its the sweetest thing. and everyones over here like, narutos a bad father and stuff but he is 100% a great father. my dad works every day and then comes home around dinner, just like naruto, and me and my dad are vibing. and naruto is the HOKAGE. (borutos just being too sensitive) there are some times when sasuke is a good dad, but he's not a very good dad because he is ignorant and just overall distant. compared to sasuke, narutos an amazing dad, and naruto didn't even grow up with a dad. i think sasuke would be a much better character if he actually cared about having a child besides bringing back the uchiha clan. still love him, though. (am i biast because sasuke is like, super hot?        ...       mayyyyyybee)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

hakutaku said:


> Yesterday I finally finished Dr Stone after putting it off for over a year lol, I think I've finally given up on watching shounen anime, I just don't enjoy them anymore.
> 
> As a treat for getting through Dr Stone, I'm now watching Eizouken  ni wa Te wo Dasu na! Loving it so far, definitely my favourite 2020 anime of the few I've finished from this year.


I like shonen, but there are some new ones that don't appeal to me.


----------



## tessa grace

did i just spend 30 minutes crying my eyes out because 



Spoiler: why did i cry my eyes out and this is why



sasuke just decided to leave konohagakure for good and be evil with orochimaru and sakura tried to stop him and literally said "i'm so in love with you i cant even bear it" and literally poured out her soul to him and i'm actually really starting to love sakura as a character but anyway the ONLY THING HE DID was call her annoying again (thats when the tears got worse) and then he looked her in the eyes and said "Thank you for everything" and then knocked her out but made sure she was comfortable on a bench but still he's evil now and its a turning point in naruto?



mayyyyybeeee....


----------



## Blast

I finished rewatching Made in Abyss with my friends yesterday. It's a godly masterpiece and I would recommend it to anyone no matter their tastes. I managed to hold back my tears during the final episode even though it was just as emotional as my first time watching it. Now I'm excited to watch the movie soon and eagerly await news on the second season! I gotta know what happens next so I'm tempted to start reading the manga, but at the same time I don't want to spoil myself for the new season... Either way I'm once again completely hooked >_>


----------



## Kuroh

STILL WAITING FOR THE YURI ON ICE MOVIE.........


----------



## Midoriya

*Fire Force S2E21*

An all new episode of Fire Force season two released earlier!



Spoiler: Fire Force



With Juggernaut dying, Tamaki was forced to fight against the oncoming Infernals.  Meanwhile, Lieutenant Hinawa and Maki Oze’s brother faced off against Iron, a knight in The Knights of The Purple Haze.  Together they were able to overcome his power and defeat him, despite arguing about whether or not Maki should have joined the 8th.  At the same time, Shinra and Arthur were set to face off against a newly mutated Dr. Giovanni who had his body fused with insects.  The captains of the 8th and 2nd caught up with Tamaki and saved her just as she was about to die to two Knights of The Ashen Flames members.  Viktor Licht caught up with them as well and explained that the Nether was a trap, and would be blown up by The Knights of The Ashen Flame once they’ve secured Shinra.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!





Blast said:


> I finished rewatching Made in Abyss with my friends yesterday. It's a godly masterpiece and I would recommend it to anyone no matter their tastes. I managed to hold back my tears during the final episode even though it was just as emotional as my first time watching it. Now I'm excited to watch the movie soon and eagerly await news on the second season! I gotta know what happens next so I'm tempted to start reading the manga, but at the same time I don't want to spoil myself for the new season... Either way I'm once again completely hooked >_>



I watched Made in Abyss earlier this year or last year (honestly don’t remember when), and I absolutely loved it!  Glad to see that another person has watched it now as it truly is a great anime.  I’m looking forward to the next season as well!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

thetessagrace said:


> did i just spend 30 minutes crying my eyes out because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why did i cry my eyes out and this is why
> 
> 
> 
> sasuke just decided to leave konohagakure for good and be evil with orochimaru and sakura tried to stop him and literally said "i'm so in love with you i cant even bear it" and literally poured out her soul to him and i'm actually really starting to love sakura as a character but anyway the ONLY THING HE DID was call her annoying again (thats when the tears got worse) and then he looked her in the eyes and said "Thank you for everything" and then knocked her out but made sure she was comfortable on a bench but still he's evil now and its a turning point in naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> mayyyyybeeee....


And then filler until Shippuden. Though I love the Rock Lee fight coming up.


----------



## tessa grace

Reginald Fairfield said:


> And then filler until Shippuden. Though I love the Rock Lee fight coming up.


yeah im not looking forward to all the crap filler thats coming up, its because they hadn't released the manga by that point


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

thetessagrace said:


> yeah im not looking forward to all the crap filler thats coming up, its because they hadn't released the manga by that point


I like the bit with Ranmaru and the curry.


----------



## Lady Timpani

samsquared said:


> although naruto was coming out when i was a kid, i lost track of what was happening after the chuunin exams & never finished watching the show. i finally made it to shippuden before taking a break for a while & i think my favorite character is Naruto lol
> but other than Naruto I really like Kakashi, Gaara (we love a tragic backstory + redemption arc), Rock Lee, Neji, Sakura, and Tsunade. I like Jiraiya, I think a lot of people think he's abusive and that's valid. I get it. But it's like, to Naruto, who is basically like a son to Jiraiya, he's always admire him & see him in the best light & i can really relate to that. idk characters like this remind me of my own father (nixing the pervert stuff. piccolo is another example)
> overall the weakest part of the show, like Avatar is the romance.......... if kishimoto had a big brain, different characters would have ended up together, i'm just saying
> 
> btw i HOPE someone else in this thread is watching yashahime because on saturday, we're getting a bombshell episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler: eyes emoji
> 
> 
> 
> the girls apparently "dream" about their parents, meaning we may be able to find out what happened to inuyasha & kagome, sesshomaru will make an appearance, & we will see miroku again...! what is happening? will the plot be advanced at all?
> yashahime has had a rough start but the seeds of a good plot with interesting drama has been planted. sesshomaru's daughters being asked to kill their father by the kikyo tree is really intriguing- there's one sister who seems to not just be open to doing it, but wouldn't feel bad about it at all & one sister who doesn't seem on board. i wonder what moroha thinks of this. i wonder what moroha's aims are too- seems she knows her father at the very least which begs a lot of questions about why she's in debt, what happened to kagome, and where inuyasha is now...
> moroha is the best by the way. she gives big female ranma vibes & i need her to have all of the screentime <3
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna talk about haikyuu so far too, but all i have to say is this: miya atsumu, i love you


I've been watching Yashahime but have yet to watch today's episode, but I saw some spoilers on tumblr a couple days ago and from what I understand 



Spoiler: spoilers



they don't really address the girls' parents and what happened to them much at all, so I'm a little disappointed but at this point not surprised lol. I've been enjoying it, but my biggest gripe with the series is that the mysteries are more for the audience and not the characters-- like the characters are just deliberately not mentioning things they know when the "camera" is on them, which isn't a very good way to write a mystery but eh. I'm also not sure how they're going to cover as much ground as they're supposed to with only the twenty couple episodes they have, but we'll see what winds up happening I guess


----------



## Ryumia

I've just recently finished the anime called *Stand My Heroes: Piece of Truth*. The first time I came upon this anime the premises of the anime seemed interesting to me. But... The rating of the anime that I saw on MyAnimeList didn't look to good to me at all. I was contemplating on whether or not I should watch it, but in the end I decided to watch the anime since I was thinking it wouldn't be _that_ bad. After watching the anime... It really wasn't all _that_ bad to me, but it wasn't really _that_ good either. The only thing I really actually liked about the anime was the *opening song* of it. I was surprise how into it I was that I looked on YouTube to see if there was a full version of the song. Usually I skip opening theme songs whenever I watch anime; however, this was one of the songs I never actually skipped over. In all honesty... I would not recommend anyone to watch this anime despite the supposed _plot_ of the anime. Such wasted potential for this anime. Kind of regret watching this one. :T

I was able to watch episode 2 and episode 3 of *Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon* with the English Dub. After watching them... My opinion about the anime is still much the same. That I really don't have much of an opinion on it. Feels like I need something more than what they've shown so far. I guess I'll wait for more episodes to come out then maybe my opinion on the anime would change. Though... It was really cool to see Hisui using the hiraikotsu and fighting alongside Kirara. It makes me wonder what happened to Kinu and Gyokuto as well as Sango and Miroku.


----------



## Neb

I’ve watched Made In Abyss off and on with a friend for a few months. It’s such a beautiful show! The art, the music, the character designs, it’s all so meticulously done. The story isn’t too shabby either!


----------



## Midoriya

*RWBY V8E3*

Watched the most recent episode of RWBY!



Spoiler: RWBY



Ruby and the others made their way further up Atlas‘s base, but unfortunately were surrounded by the Atlas Ace Operatives. The rest of the group got separated from Penny, and Penny had to fight them on her own as the Winter Maiden.  Nora used her semblance to take out the electricity-blocked door, but unfortunately it severely weakened her and left her in critical condition.  Ruby, Weiss, and Blake fought against the Ace Operatives with Penny, but the Ace Operatives took one of Penny’s weapons and suspiciously left.  Ruby and everyone else met back up with one of the people who was helping them and left the base.  It was decided that Penny would be better off elsewhere so that Salem couldn’t get into the vault, so Penny said goodbye to Ruby and others and left.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Slaxmax

Weiland said:


> I'm a huge fan of Death Note (both anime and manga). It's so nostalgic because when I was in my emo phase, I was SOOO into it. My old friend, Beth, got me into it biiiiiiiiiiiig time. I remember just watching it constantly, relishing in every moment I watched it. I loved Light as an anti-hero. Mello and Ryuk are my favourite characters by far


OMG the opening song to Death Note is fantastic. It's one of my favorites, too and I could totally rewatch it over and over.


----------



## _Rainy_

Going to watch Black Clover episode 6 before sleepy time.


----------



## Romaki

I watched the first part of Haganai on the weekend and I don't know how to feel about it. But at least now I know the girl with the butterfly isn't from some really weird anime (well it is but) that's not like racist or something. That's the only reason I watched it when I saw it appear on Netflix, I do like the slice of life portion of the story... but it's so weird. I wish it had more like obsessing over visual novels and less, uh, Rika I guess.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched episodes six through eight of Jujutsu Kaisen and caught up with where the series is at!



Spoiler: Jujutsu Kaisen



We found out that Itadori is still technically alive, albeit inside his body with Sukuna.  Sukuna decided he wanted to make a contract with Itadori for his body, but they disagreed on the terms.  Sukuna said if Itadori kills him then he would agree to Itadori’s conditions, and if Sukuna kills Itadori, Itadori must agree to Sukuna’s conditions.  Itadori agreed and while he was still talking got easily killed by Sukuna.  Itadori came back to life, now under contract with Sukuna.  He reunited with Gojo and it was instructed that Itadori remain as “dead” on the records.  Itadori was then taught about cursed energy and cursed techniques by Gojo, and was instructed to watch a bunch of movies so that he could control his output of emotions in order to become stronger as a Jujutsu Sorcerer.  Next, Gojo was being driven to a meeting with the principal when Jogo, a highly powerful special-grade curse attacked.  Gojo dodged his attacks easily and could not be hit due to the Infinity ability.  He then laid the smack down on Jogo, and then grabbed Itadori and came back so Itadori could watch the fight.  Jogo unleashed his Domain Expansion in order to try and win, but Gojo unleashed his own Domain Expansion, Unlimited Void, in order to easily decapitate the curse.  Unfortunately, an ally came by, grabbed Jogo’s head, and fled back to Suguru Geto and Mahito, who are other highly powerful curses.  There was also some funny references to other anime in these episodes as well as my favorite Juju Stroll comedy bit so far where the villains play soccer with Jogo’s head.  In the most recent episode, Fushiguro and Kugisaki were approached by students from the Kyoto School, Toudou and Mai.  Toudou immediately deemed Fushiguro as a boring person and began attacking him.  At the same time, Mai restrained Kugisaki so she couldn’t interfere.  The second-years from Jujutsu Tech had to intervene in order to break up the fight, and said to save it for the Sister Schools Exchange Event.  Meanwhile, Itadori was seen with an interesting man about to enter an area where a curse had been... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!





Spoiler: Jujutsu Kaisen funny anime references


















Spoiler: Jujutsu Kaisen funny Juju Stroll


----------



## Blast

Romaki said:


> I watched the first part of Haganai on the weekend and I don't know how to feel about it. But at least now I know the girl with the butterfly isn't from some really weird anime (well it is but) that's not like racist or something. That's the only reason I watched it when I saw it appear on Netflix, I do like the slice of life portion of the story... but it's so weird. I wish it had more like obsessing over visual novels and less, uh, Rika I guess.


I watched Haganai a couple of years back and I thought it was awesome back then. It's one of those anime where you don't have to take the story seriously and just enjoy the wackiness. I do agree it has some pretty weird scenes though lol. I guess it's not an anime just for everyone, even if you like the genre. Also, there isn't a true conclusion to the anime series in the second season so be warned if you mind endings like that.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m caught up with all of the shows I’ve been watching, so I decided to start the OG Naruto tonight.  Normally I would never think of starting a series this long, but I decided why the heck not and went for it.  Started at the very beginning and have finished three episodes so far.  It’s definitely interesting, and I’m curious about where the series goes from here.  There’s a lot of... humor... in the beginning, but I know there will be more action as I watch more of the series.  I won’t be recapping any of the series here like I do other shows because frankly that would get really repetitive and annoying, and also take up too much time.  I will mention when I finish a season of the show though, as well as a couple of my thoughts about said season.

Also, watch me take literally forever to finish this series and Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Blast

Midoriya said:


> I’m caught up with all of the shows I’ve been watching, so I decided to start the OG Naruto tonight.  Normally I would never think of starting a series this long, but I decided why the heck not and went for it.
> 
> Also, watch me take literally forever to finish this series and Naruto Shippuden.


A brave decision. Good luck on your journey. While it's not as long I think I would also like to finish a long anime like Gintama at some point. Don't force yourself and have fun ^^


----------



## tessa grace

Midoriya said:


> I’m caught up with all of the shows I’ve been watching, so I decided to start the OG Naruto tonight.  Normally I would never think of starting a series this long, but I decided why the heck not and went for it.  Started at the very beginning and have finished three episodes so far.  It’s definitely interesting, and I’m curious about where the series goes from here.  There’s a lot of... humor... in the beginning, but I know there will be more action as I watch more of the series.  I won’t be recapping any of the series here like I do other shows because frankly that would get really repetitive and annoying, and also take up too much time.  I will mention when I finish a season of the show though, as well as a couple of my thoughts about said season.
> 
> Also, watch me take literally forever to finish this series and Naruto Shippuden.


I started watching naruto a couple months ago and I totally binged it, i'm on season 5 rn. I'll probably slow down because season 5 is very long and all about one big thing, but I've liked it quite a bit. As for the... humor...  it's really only like that with a couple of the filler episodes. It gets a lot better especially when the action starts. Anyway, I hope you like it. P.S: I really can't wait to get past 3 seasons of filler and get to Shippuden as well! C:


----------



## Midoriya

*Black Clover S3E51*

An all new episode of Black Clover, episode 153, released earlier!



Spoiler: Black Clover



The Magic Knights Squad Captains meeting was held, and each of the Magic Knights Squad Captains nominated who would get to train with the Heart Kingdom.  From the Black Bulls, Asta, Nero, Noelle, Luck, and Finral were nominated.  Then the Magic Knights Decoration Ceremony was held, and Yuno got promoted to 1st Class Senior Magic Knight, which is the rank right under the Vice Captain and Magic Knight Captain.  At the insistence of the King of the Clover Kingdom, Sekke Bronzazza was also nominated to the same rank, even though he hadn’t done much other than protect the King.  Back at the Black Bulls base, Magna pleaded that he be allowed to train at the Heart Kingdom as well, otherwise he felt like he would get left behind by Luck, his rival.  Everyone got excited to train with the Spirit Guardians of the Heart Kingdom with the impending war with the Spade Kingdom drawing closer... definitely looking forward to the next episode and the conclusion of season three of Black Clover!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> I’m caught up with all of the shows I’ve been watching, so I decided to start the OG Naruto tonight.  Normally I would never think of starting a series this long, but I decided why the heck not and went for it.  Started at the very beginning and have finished three episodes so far.  It’s definitely interesting, and I’m curious about where the series goes from here.  There’s a lot of... humor... in the beginning, but I know there will be more action as I watch more of the series.  I won’t be recapping any of the series here like I do other shows because frankly that would get really repetitive and annoying, and also take up too much time.  I will mention when I finish a season of the show though, as well as a couple of my thoughts about said season.
> 
> Also, watch me take literally forever to finish this series and Naruto Shippuden.


I'd like to know where you think the pacing changes. Anyone else, feel free as well.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to know where you think the pacing changes. Anyone else, feel free as well.



Alright, I’ll let you know once I’ve watched more of the series.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m on episode ten now of Naruto.  Going very slowly, but am making my way through it.  Also, new episodes of Fire Force and Jujutsu Kaisen released today, so I’ll get to those in a bit.  This is my favorite scene in Naruto so far.  I love the use of weapons and strategy in this sequence as it’s truly well thought-out and amazing to watch.  






That’s when Zabuza knew, he done messed up.  X)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the fifth and final OAD for That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime. It was good to finally wrap that story line up. I wish the episodes hadn't come months apart or that I had waited until they were all available before I started watching them. But, oh well. What's done is done. Now I'm just looking forward to a second season.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m watching black clover episode 10 before going to sleep. I also started watching how to keep a mummy recently and it’s adorable.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> I’m on episode ten now of Naruto.  Going very slowly, but am making my way through it.  Also, new episodes of Fire Force and Jujutsu Kaisen released today, so I’ll get to those in a bit.  This is my favorite scene in Naruto so far.  I love the use of weapons and strategy in this sequence as it’s truly well thought-out and amazing to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s when Zabuza knew, he done messed up.  X)


I forget, is this before they introduce "Bushy Brow"?


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I forget, is this before they introduce "Bushy Brow"?



Correct.  Rock Lee hasn’t been introduced yet where I’m at.


----------



## Blink.

Rewatching Ancient Magus Bride and I told the hubbub to watch Anohana on his own time. I can hear him in the living room watching it sometimes and the ending song is just so much pain. ;~;


----------



## Midoriya

*Fire Force S2E22*

An all new episode of Fire Force season two, episode twenty two, released last Friday!



Spoiler: Fire Force



With the Nether set to explode, the Fire Force soldiers present tried to come up with a plan to stop the explosions and fire.  Just then, Maki Oze showed up and used her powers along with her brother in order to prevent the Tokyo Empire from being destroyed.  The White Clad retreated for the time being, and the Fire Force 2nd and 8th units got all of their people out of the Nether.  It looks like Juggernaut will continue to live as well.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I’m watching black clover episode 10 before going to sleep. I also started watching how to keep a mummy recently and it’s adorable.


I LOVE How to Keep a Mummy. It's such an adorable and tear-jerkingly wholesome anime. It was just so wholesome!


Currently trying to finish Demon Slayer / Kimetsu no Yaiba... All I have to say, it's so good. Episode 17 after taking a bit of a break from watching... I don't know why I took a break? But it's super good. I loveeee Zenitsu and Inosuke. These are my two favorites so far. I can't wait to meet Mitsuri! 

Zenitsu is so quirky and adorable. I'm head over heels in love with this character.

I think after I finish Kimetsu, I'm going to start Jujutsu Kaisen. OR! Maybe the new Love Live anime ^^​


----------



## Xeleron

Since I finished rewatching _Hunter x Hunter _ I'm filling the the void left behind by rewatching OPM because I just need that type of comedy in my life right now. 

I've also been thinking about starting up _Munou na Nana/Talentless Nana_ but I'm conflicted because from the PV, it seems like a really dark show but the character look like a mix of _Assassination Clasroom_+MHA characters combined, I don't know if I'll be able to enjoy it or take it seriously because of that.


----------



## Mad Aly

I started re-watching _Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo_ a few days ago, and I've been really enjoying picking up on all the symbolic imagery and other subtle details that I missed the first time around. I remember being pretty traumatized the first time I watched it, haha... (I was around 17 at the time, and I wasn't in the best place mentally/emotionally, either.) But now, I'm reveling in every moment of it! Just in case, though, I have a much more light-hearted anime _(K-On!!)_ sitting around, waiting to be finished... 'Cause _Gankutsuou_ gets... _pretty dark._


----------



## hakutaku

I finished Eizouken a few days ago, it's definitely one of the best 2020 anime I've seen so far!

I also started watching Magia Record again on my quest to finish all the anime I abandoned at the started of the year,, It's a decent show imo, I always loved Madoka Magica's aesthetic. Also, Yachiyo is best girl by a mile.


----------



## Lady Timpani

hakutaku said:


> I finished Eizouken a few days ago, it's definitely one of the best 2020 anime I've seen so far!
> 
> I also started watching Magia Record again on my quest to finish all the anime I abandoned at the started of the year,, It's a decent show imo, I always loved Madoka Magica's aesthetic. Also, Yachiyo is best girl by a mile.


I didn't know they'd made Magia Record into an anime! I've been thinking about rewatching PMMM recently and have been getting caught up with everything that's going on with the series, I might have to watch Magic Record once I finish my rewatch.


----------



## Romaki

Finally finished Great Pretender. I didn't like the 4th case but I still enjoyed watching it. I just hate after credits scenes because I almost missed it, and that was like one of the most important scenes.


----------



## Ryumia

The stuff I have been watching are: *Kamisama Kiss (Season 1)*, *Angel Beats!*, *Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys*, *The One Within*, *If My Favorite Pop Idol Made It to the Budokan, I Would Die*, and *Digimon Adventure tri. Reunion*. I plan to re-watch *Kamisama Kiss (Season 2)* and finish all of Digimon Adventure tri. Hope to finish these up soon. There's more stuff that I've added on to my anime watch list. Plus... There's some anime that I've place on-hold as well that I kind of need to pick back-up again. It is gonna bug me if I don't finish some of these.


----------



## pochy

ok i know this about the aot manga but im so shocked by the latest chapter.... im also wondering how they're gonna animate it because it's chaos and madness.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I started season 4 of Attack on Titan! I can't wait to see where this season is going and how they are going to wrap things up since it's the final season.


----------



## Mikaiah

Slow on the anime front, but I've finally caught up with the Light Novel of _The Alchemist Who Survived Dreams of a Quiet City Life. _Mixed feelings about this one, I like the pacing, but the plot feels a bit... hamfisted. Not bad when you want something for filler, but don't expect anything groundbreaking. I enjoyed Volumes 1 and 2 a fair bit, but imho it gets a little ehhhh when it comes to 3 and 4. Will still read 5 when it comes out in about a week, but that's that.

On the manga front, I've been binge-reading a lot of random shoujo webtoon stuff. Most are kinda boring, but a few standouts imho:
- Beware of the Villainess!
- La Dolce Vita di Adelaide
- The Detective of Muiella (the romance in this is suuuuuuch a slow burn, though).

Some manga I've been into recently:
- Kusuriya no Hitorigoto - LN is on my readlist I'm just getting around to it
- Watashi no Shiawase no Kekkon - cute, novel is way ahead of manga as usual.
- Sousou no Frieren - not exactly historical, but I like it
- Ikoku Meiro no Croisee - still annoyed the author died before finishing this but hey
- Yuukoku no Moriarty


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Apparently with Food wars on Hulu, they edited out the food reactions the series is known for.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Apparently with Food wars on Hulu, they edited out the food reactions the series is known for.


I hate when they censor shows like that, especially if whatever they're editing out is the main reason people would watch the show to begin with. Why even bother airing it then? I've seen some shows where whole shots were covered in 'steam' or random darkness to the point where you couldn't even see the characters' faces. What's the point?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I hate when they censor shows like that, especially if whatever they're editing out is the main reason people would watch the show to begin with. Why even bother airing it then? I've seen some shows where whole shots were covered in 'steam' or random darkness to the point where you couldn't even see the characters' faces. What's the point?


Probably not all of them, but the first episode with the peanut butter squid reaction. I thought hulu was supposed to be the place for more mature Disney owned properties.


----------



## Plume

LadyDestani said:


> I've seen some shows where whole shots were covered in 'steam' or random darkness to the point where you couldn't even see the characters' faces. What's the point?


This is sometimes done when something airs on TV as a way of motivating people to buy the series on dvd.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching Interviews with Monster Girls and it was surprisingly good and tackled some deeper issues than I initially thought it would. The demi-humans' nature was treated more like a disability in the show and the girls had each developed their own ways to deal with the challenges and obstacles they faced on a daily basis. But through the course of the show, they became more comfortable with themselves.

The show was generally light-hearted but it did touch on these things, which I thought was nice.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Watched* Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba the Movie - Mugen Train *at the cinema today and it was such a ride! 

I laughed.  I cried.  I was entertained from start to finish. Even my husband, who is not an anime fan and has never watched a single episode of Kimetsu no Yaiba, said he enjoyed the movie. 

If you ever get the chance, especially if you are able to watch it at a movie theater, I highly recommend this one.  

❤


----------



## Corrie

Plume said:


> This is sometimes done when something airs on TV as a way of motivating people to buy the series on dvd.


That's so lame. I always feel like I should support shows by watching them legally but then they pull this crap that makes me want to just watch it illegally.


----------



## Holla

I'm really looking forward to getting back to Black Clover now that new episodes are airing again. Just half of the final season of Sailor Moon to go and I'll be back into it.


----------



## tessa grace

Wow I haven't posted here in a bit! I remember promising myself that the only anime I would watch was naruto...
Well I haven't watched too many anime but here's what I'm at:

~I watched Violet Evergarden in 2 days and at first when I was on episode 8 I was like, "psht. i feel nothing and there's no way i'm going to cry' I bawled my eyes out every single episode after that. But it was really good and I don't regret watching it, soon I'll watch the special and the second half of the movie. Anyway the saddest part in my opinion was THE LETTERS TO THE DAUGHTER THAT VIOLET WROTE BEFORE THE MOM DIED, and when Violet was like, haha ik how you feel man... I'm going to cry thinking about it ahh

~I'm about to start the Promised Neverland because I've heard its good so I've seen like the first 5 minutes. I don't know why I keep on watching such sad things but I guess it's cause I am sad as well :|

~I watched an episode or two of Sailor moon with my best friend and I didn't really like it too much. It kind of felt like it was just filler and not a great plot but I'll watch it if I'm bored and stuff

~I might start My Hero Academia. I've heard it's really good and Froppy is literally so cute and my best friend said I should watch it because I like Naruto so much.

~With the same best friend (She's really into anime), I watched the last two episodes of the new Fruits Basket and I'm not planning on watching it because ew cousin incest and why are they so dramatic... like seriously why was that librarian lady crying so loudly in front of the man she was in love with or whatever... (weird show...)

~Still watching Naruto, I'm in the middle of season six and my opinions have changed on favorite characters. Right now Temari's my favorite because she fricking showed Shikamaru up (poor child when he was crying after 'failing' his mission even though they KILLED the SOUND NINJA FIVE). I also love Hinata and when Naruto saw her in the waterfall... I was literally like :O Anyway I also am simping for Kiba because dang that man is seriously a boss and without his hood he is very, very, hot. 

So yeah that's basically all I have to say!


----------



## tessa grace

Is it bad that I'm low key crushing on Norman from the promised neverland even though he's eleven? (I'm a teenager)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## tessa grace

I started Haikyuu and I think I'm going to wait on it because I'm kind of getting into My Hero Academia and I don't want to overwhelm myself. Anyway I'm on like episode 7 or 8 of My Hero Academia and I thought I wasn't going to like it but I'm actually kind of vibing. I also really didn't like All Might until I started watching this and so now I think he's pretty great. I also made a (short) list of anime I want to watch, any reccomendations?



> List of Anime to watch/finish:
> ~Naruto
> ~Naruto Shippuden
> ~The Promised Neverland
> ~My Hero Academia
> ~Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day
> ~Ouran Host Club
> ~Your Lie in April
> ~Pokemon
> ~The Animal Crossing Movie (may have to watch that illegally...)
> ~Toradora
> ~Kakegurui
> ~Haikyuu
> ~K-On
> ~Little Witch Academia
> ~My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## tessa grace

I can't wait for the second season of promised neverland to come out. Seriously it's all I think about...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

My old Geneon release of Vandread doesn't have the 2 episode ova. The newer Funimation release does, but I'd expect Funi business.


----------



## a_b

thetessagrace said:


> I can't wait for the second season of promised neverland to come out. Seriously it's all I think about...


I'm manifesting its release as we speak


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Watched a lot of _Naruto _this long weekend with my S/O. We're on season 4 now. XD 

Contemplating starting season 4 of _Attack on Titan_ but am tempted to wait for all the episodes to be released to binge it. Not sure if I am mentally ready for it though...


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Just finished episode 5 of Jujutsu Kaisen and I'm so... ???

Anyways, I'm planning on catching up with Jujutsu Kaisen before I finish Demon Slayer / Kimetsu no Yaiba, as it's something I've been holding off and... Jujutsu Kaisen just looks so good I can't just miss out >w> Even though the anime isn't done airing completely (on Crunchyroll, idk about anywhere else), I'd like to catch up on all 13 episodes before anymore come out xD Not sure if that makes any sense, but I like the idea of being all caught up on something.

Then I think afterwards I'll finish Demon Slayer! Episode 18/26 ^^


----------



## Romaki

Decided to watch Charlotte, really great. The middle is perfect, not sure how to feel about the rest. I think I would have enjoyed it much more if the same story got 26 episodes.


----------



## KimiyoCake

I have so much anime i got to catch up and watch... but the one series that I did finish recently was Fugou Keiji Balance Unlimited   To the point I bought magazines that have posters and also bought the frame from aniplex japan~


----------



## tessa grace

a_b said:


> I'm manifesting its release as we speak


I'm literally so excited and i maybe read a couple of manga spoilers just to make sure everything turns out okay lmao
also i started toradora and im halfway through seriously though it's such a cute show! i'm dazzled


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the finale of Noblesse. It was an interesting anime but I felt like there was a lot of story left out that I was just supposed to know, maybe from a manga or something. So without the backstory, it lacked depth. It certainly looked cool, though, and there were a ton of gorgeous character designs to look at.


----------



## KimiyoCake

LadyDestani said:


> Today I watched the finale of Noblesse. It was an interesting anime but I felt like there was a lot of story left out that I was just supposed to know, maybe from a manga or something. So without the backstory, it lacked depth. It certainly looked cool, though, and there were a ton of gorgeous character designs to look at.


Ah did it end recently? I gotta watch it soon then. If you haven't heard, there was an ova prior to the series being released that had some backstory. But yea it's to be expected since the anime is based off the LINE Webtoon, so it's pretty much to promote it and/or its for fans who've already read the webtoon and wanted to see it animated lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

KimiyoCake said:


> Ah did it end recently? I gotta watch it soon then. If you haven't heard, there was an ova prior to the series being released that had some backstory. But yea it's to be expected since the anime is based off the LINE Webtoon, so it's pretty much to promote it and/or its for fans who've already read the webtoon and wanted to see it animated lol.


Yeah, the finale became available on Crunchyroll today.

And that makes sense. I didn't know about the OVA, which probably would have helped. That explains why the characters in the first episode were referencing things that I had no clue about. I noticed the webtoon logo during the credits but didn't think much of it. I'm sure the story is a lot more fleshed out and better there.


----------



## Kattea

A Lull in the Sea is one I recommend to everyone, it's on Netflix right now. For movies, I really enjoyed Your Name.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Yooo, I've been dying to watch the Demon Slayer movie, when is that getting released in the US?   
I'm also rewatching Death Note since my boyfriend has never seen it.
I finished Dorohedoro recently, and I didn't love it, it wasn't really for me.
Besides that, I haven't really been watching any good anime shows, nothing has been grabbing my attention lately.


----------



## Soigne

i've started watching BNA on netflix and it's surprisingly not bad so far!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Anyone else waiting for Sword Art Online to come back? I finished a few months ago.


----------



## tessa grace

Soigne said:


> i've started watching BNA on netflix and it's surprisingly not bad so far!


That's on my list of anime to watch, my friend says it's super good. I'll probably start watching it soon but anyway I hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## Oldcatlady

I’ve been watching Nana for the past couple of days! I’ve always wanted to watch it but never got to it till now. I loveee the nanas’ friendship, and they show is really entertaining & binge worthy even though it doesn’t seem like it at first glance


----------



## tumut

Tried watching Food Wars. Great concept, too bad it was ruined by constant pedophilia with fanservice of the middle school age female characters. The tentacle gag was really gross.

I watched two episodes and don't reccomend it.


----------



## hakutaku

Recently started watching Majo no Tabitabi because I thought it'd be a nice, relaxing, calm show about a witch travelling around solving mild problems. Mild it is not haha, it's such a dark show.  But I'm really liking it anyway.


----------



## Ichiban

i watched golden boy about a month ago, man what a stupidly funny anime it is. if you're going to watch it you have to go with the dub, the guy voicing the mc gives it his all lmfao




i hate dubs too so this really is a one of a kind show, i'm glad i got around to watching it


----------



## BlueOceana

I recently watched My Next Life as a Villainess, was really surprised at how cute and funny it was. I'm also watching YashaHime Princess Half Demon.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I re-watched the last two episodes of Re:Zero Season 2 in preparation for Part 2 that will begin airing soon. When I originally watched them, VRV was acting up terribly so the episodes were really glitchy and it affected my ability to follow them and connect emotionally. I'm glad I re-watched them and now I'm even more excited for the next episodes to air.


----------



## Radio

Just finished Great Pretender and really liked it (up to the last episode but I guess I give that a pass because it was always marketed as more of a comedy than a series thriller). Just a fun, light-hearted show that doesn't require a lot of paying attention to get through it. Watched it for a good time and definitely felt entertained.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I'm going to catch up on Jujutsu Kaisen! Currently on episode 10. I'm such a slow anime watcher, mainly because once I start watching, that's all I'm going to want to do with my time.. so I restrain myself, but at the same time... getting the motivation to watch is so hard- then I start watching and then I don't want to stop... >w>

After I catch up, I'm going to look into Rent a Girlfriend. A close friend of mine loves that anime (Mami is his favorite, for some reason? From what I've heard she's such a mean character... ;w; ) 

Anyways! I have plans to watch/finish watching these before February comes around.


- catch up on Jujutsu Kaisen (up to whatever episode is released by the end of January)
- watch Rent-a-Girlfriend
- watch The Pet Girl of Sakurasou
- finish Demon Slayer / Kimetsu no Yaiba
- finish the Food Wars / Shokugeki no Souma manga!!
- watch Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai (or watch with a close friend who I really really want to watch it with ;w; )​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

kazujina said:


> Yooo, I've been dying to watch the Demon Slayer movie, when is that getting released in the US?
> I'm also rewatching Death Note since my boyfriend has never seen it.
> I finished Dorohedoro recently, and I didn't love it, it wasn't really for me.
> Besides that, I haven't really been watching any good anime shows, nothing has been grabbing my attention lately.


I found an old Disgaea anime.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I found an old Disgaea anime.


I hear this is bad.


----------



## neoratz

i finished rozen maiden today! (just the first season of the old show) i couldn't really get into it :[ the plot felt kinda nothing and i didn't care at all for the main character, jun. HOWEVER.... the dolls were AMAZING and suiseiseki and hina feel like 9/10 characters trapped in a 5/10 show they are so goofy and lovable. i kinda wanna try looking into the manga in the future cuz i'm wondering if it's any better?





^some of the many amazing suiseiseki faces


----------



## LadyDestani

Re:Zero is back! I watched the newest episode today!


----------



## Katgamer

LadyDestani said:


> Re:Zero is back! I watched the newest episode today!


where can I watch it?


----------



## LadyDestani

Katgamer said:


> where can I watch it?


I watched it on Crunchyroll and it should be available on VRV too since that contains Crunchyroll. I don't know about anywhere else.


----------



## shion

started haruhi and i really like it

also why is jojo part three so looong  i don't hate it but i'm ready for josuke


----------



## Midoriya

I had to catch up on a bunch of anime through December since I was dealing with a lot of other stuff as well.  Just recently I managed to finish catching up with Jujutsu Kaisen, the final season of Attack on Titan, Fire Force season two, RWBY, and Black Clover.  Since I finished catching up with everything else, I continued binging Naruto and just the other day finished season one.  I’m really enjoying it so far and don’t know why I didn’t watch it sooner.  Looking forward to continuing to watch anime this year.


----------



## PrincessApple

i finally finished haikyuu and caught up with jujutsu kaisen and aot, i've been slacking and had a whole two week winter break to catch up but i never did and ended up binge watching everything a day before school aaaa the last 4 episodes of haikyuu were so hyped i was screaming, jujutsu kaisens most recent episode makes me both mad and sad, and aot hasnt given me the hype i asked for but the preview for the next ep looks promising  ALSO the promised neverland season 2 is suppose to be out today so i need to get started on that too


----------



## LadyDestani

Although not technically anime, I watched the Jujutsu Kaisen New Year's special today. It had two of the Japanese voice actors recapping the first 13 episodes and showed a brief clip of what's to come in episode 14. It was kind of fun.


----------



## Ichiban

been watching Kaiji (the highest quality rip of it is on youtube funny enough) and its pretty interesting
gambling is a kind of weird genre for me but theres enough tension to make me want to see what happens and what kind of asspulls happen next


----------



## Neb

I decided to try BNA since the trailer gave me a lot of Zootopia vibes. So far it’s met all of my expectations and then some! The bold, contrasting colors and smooth animation remind me of Steven Universe (which is a show I know a lot of people don’t like, but personally enjoy).


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just binged a little on episodes 6-12 of Jujutsu Kaisen. And I'm heady with excitement! Wow. Like, *WOW*. The story, the fights, the drama. Riveting entertainment. It's horribly unbecoming of a fully-grown woman who has a fully-adult son to declare she will have Gojo Satoru's babies so I won't. I'll go talk to my houseplants now to calm down.


----------



## Mairmalade

Started watching The Great Pretender a week ago and have been enjoying its art and ‘over the top’ nature. Reminds me of shows like the recent Akudama Drive (last season) and SK8 the Infinity (currently airing): full of style and great direction. While only one episode has aired, it’s looking to be one of my favourites for winter.  Of course, I’m also loving that we have an actual Horimiya adaption now even though the first episode felt a bit underwhelming. 

Winter brings us a lot of sequels again too, but no complaints here! Looking forward to That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime especially.


----------



## LadyDestani

The other day I watched the first episode of So I'm a Spider, So What? I'm still on the fence about it, but I'll give it a couple of episodes to see how things play out.

Today I watched the new episode of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime.

Normally, I select an older anime with at least one completed season that I watch daily, but this anime season is packed with so many shows that I want to keep up with as they air that I'm putting off picking a new daily anime. Between Attack on Titan, Re:Zero, Promised Neverland, Jujutsu Kaisen, Slime, Spider, RWBY and possibly more that I'm forgetting about I don't have time for anything else.


----------



## Romaki

I most recently watched Whisper of the Heart. It's fine, but I feel like I'm over Studio Ghibli's charm. Or maybe that story just didn't really appeal to me. It was very cute. It feels like a very basic movie except for the fact that the song Country Roads is a major plot point. I wish the movie revolved around poems and not books tbh.


----------



## Holla

I finally got around to watching Madoka Magica. I knew there was something interesting about it going in but I didn’t know the details. I surprisingly loved the dark take on such a cutesy typically light hearted magical girl genre.


----------



## Poppies_92

I haven't watched anime since I was a kid, Dragon Ball Z/GT, Yu Yu Hakusho also YuGiOh n Pokémon if that counts lol. What would you recommend classic or current for someone who hasn't watched anime in years ??


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Poppies_92 said:


> I haven't watched anime since I was a kid, Dragon Ball Z/GT, Yu Yu Hakusho also YuGiOh n Pokémon if that counts lol. What would you recommend classic or current for someone who hasn't watched anime in years ??


Those are classics. I'm guessing you like action. You've got 2 shonen titles in there. One of the current popular shonen titles is My Hero Acadamia. I haven't given that a chance. I did like a show called Tiger and Bunny though.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been binging Naruto the past few days and finally finished season two (Chunin Exam arc).  I just have to say I loved this season a ton and Rock Lee versus Gaara was my favorite fight (it was my favorite fight for a long time, but I had never seen the full thing until now).  I’m looking forward to watching season three after I watch the most recent episodes of Attack on Titan, Jujutsu Kaisen, and Black Clover.


----------



## Ryumia

Been here and there when it comes to watching anime. Had finished all the Digimon Adventure tri. movies, *Digimon Adventure: Last Evolution Kizuna*, *Scum's Wish*, *My Next Life as a Villainess: All Routes Lead to Doom!*, *Ascendance of a Bookworm* (Season 01), *Ascendance of a Bookworm OVA*, *Fruits Basket* (Season 02), and *Yo-kai Watch the Movie: It's the Secret of Birth, Meow!* (Movie 01). Haven't really picked up *Kamisama Kiss* (Season 2), but I may do so after finish *My Hero Academia* (Season 04) or *Food Wars! The Third Plate*. I have more anime added to my backlog that I want to watch. Not really sure when I'll be able to finish all the anime that I planned to watch.


----------



## tessa grace

Midoriya said:


> I’ve been binging Naruto the past few days and finally finished season two (Chunin Exam arc).  I just have to say I loved this season a ton and Rock Lee versus Gaara was my favorite fight (it was my favorite fight for a long time, but I had never seen the full thing until now).  I’m looking forward to watching season three after I watch the most recent episodes of Attack on Titan, Jujutsu Kaisen, and Black Clover.


I hope you liked it! I thought the Gaara/Lee fight was seriously awesome, and also really long which was hard to go through. I only have 17 episodes left of Naruto and it's so crazy that it's almost over... I'll be watching shippuden soon with my friends because a lot of them are finished or about to finish like me.
I also started My Hero Academia a month or so ago, just finished season 2. It's super good! I like that there isn't filler (or at least not a lot like Naruto). 
I recently finished Toradora a couple weeks ago (I mean, look at my pfp and sig) and really liked it. It was just so cute.
I finished season 1 of promised neverland right before season 2 came out, and now season 2 is out but i'm waiting for the dub so I'm not watching it yet. That show has such a brilliant plot and everything goes together, it's sooo satisfying to watch everything unfold.
I watched the first couple episodes of Haikyuu (i'll probably start watching it more once i finish naruto), Pokemon (kind of a thing i watch when i'm bored), and BNA (only a couple episodes so i'm taking my time) and I like all of them, BNA's color schemes and style are a personal favorite. 

So yeah, that's all i'm really watching atm!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Poppies_92 said:


> I haven't watched anime since I was a kid, Dragon Ball Z/GT, Yu Yu Hakusho also YuGiOh n Pokémon if that counts lol. What would you recommend classic or current for someone who hasn't watched anime in years ??


Also Space Dandy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'm really into the Lupin stuff, but I'm not sure how I feel about this look.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I've been watching Aggretsuko lately and I love it honestly.


----------



## hakutaku

Currently watching Someday's Dreamers! Honestly not that into it, it doesn't help that the only version I can find is the terrible dub lol, but I need some anime to tide me over to when Yuru Camp S2 and Non-Non Biyori have finished airing so I can watch them all in one go


----------



## Zura

What's everyone's opinion on So I'm a Spider anime airing right now?


----------



## LadyDestani

Zura said:


> What's everyone's opinion on So I'm a Spider anime airing right now?


I'm still on the fence about it after the second episode. I like aspects of it, but it hasn't really pulled me in yet like some of the other isekai anime. I'm going to continue watching it for now, though, because I don't think it's bad and I want to give it a chance and see where the story goes.

It probably doesn't help that I'm watching it alongside the newest season of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime, so it's hard not to make comparisons.


----------



## Zura

LadyDestani said:


> I'm still on the fence about it after the second episode. I like aspects of it, but it hasn't really pulled me in yet like some of the other isekai anime. I'm going to continue watching it for now, though, because I don't think it's bad and I want to give it a chance and see where the story goes.
> 
> It probably doesn't help that I'm watching it alongside the newest season of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime, so it's hard not to make comparisons.


It's a tad disappointing to me because (not to sound like that obnoxious fan or anything) but I've read the manga and a little of the LN before and it was very good. I've been waiting for a long time for it to get an anime since I read it almost a year ago. Sadly, it feels rushed and a lot of good stuff is being skipped for reasons beyond me. A huge turn off for anyone finding out about it for the first time through the anime

	Post automatically merged: Jan 17, 2021

Oh don't think I posted this here yet but some beautiful person made this for Steins;Gate


----------



## Ichiban

i got bored last night and decided to try and find a short series i could burn through in a day or two, so i popped on netflix and checked to see what it would recommend to me. It gave me some show called "Angel Beats", didnt really look like my kind of show but the trailer made it seem interesting so i gave it a chance. now a day later its safe to say its one of the best ive watched in a long time, the story has no right to be as good as it was, it really kept me engaged right to end, and boy what a satisfying end it was. behind its blobby exterior is a seriously good show, id recommend it to anyone, though if you get emotional over shows you're probably going to cry a lot. fair warning.

i give it a 9/10 but its definitely closer to a 10 than an 8.


----------



## tumut

Watching OG Dragonball, love it even though the panty jokes are really excessive.

I also saw Promised Neverland and Erased which kept me on my toes and sucked me in immediately!


----------



## Zura

After all these years, the only thing I remember from Bleach is just this one scene.


----------



## Holla

I finally got all caught up on Black Clover today. I stopped watching it partway through 2020 cause I used to watch it with my ex (then boyfriend) so it took me a bit to come back and enjoy it for myself again. Really glad I did and I look forward to the new episodes in the coming weeks.

Another show I was watching with my ex was Hunter X Hunter. I stopped watching it for the same reason as I mentioned for Black Clover. Now that I’m caught up for Black Clover though I’ll definitely get back into HxH now as well. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021



Origami said:


> i got bored last night and decided to try and find a short series i could burn through in a day or two, so i popped on netflix and checked to see what it would recommend to me. It gave me some show called "Angel Beats", didnt really look like my kind of show but the trailer made it seem interesting so i gave it a chance. now a day later its safe to say its one of the best ive watched in a long time, the story has no right to be as good as it was, it really kept me engaged right to end, and boy what a satisfying end it was. behind its blobby exterior is a seriously good show, id recommend it to anyone, though if you get emotional over shows you're probably going to cry a lot. fair warning.
> 
> i give it a 9/10 but its definitely closer to a 10 than an 8.



I remember watching this one. I agree about it being really good. It’s the anime that made me cry the second most. It’s second only to Clannad. Which I also adore and can’t help but cry even when I rewatch it and am prepared for what happens.


----------



## Zura

Speaking of getting caught up, my brother finally logged me into their Funimation account so I spent the day Binge-watching anime. Mostly just Cells at work and Code Black. Oh and Promise Neverland is actually pretty decent now! I know that it was GOAT back with S1 but I didn't really get the hype and all. This new season is shaping up to be a lot better IMO

Now if only I could allocate myself some uninterrupted time for some Love is War S2


----------



## VioletUV

I started watching Fullmetal Alchemist because my friend told me to and season 1 is on Netflix. Pretty good so far.
Then I saw the girl and the dog that I see in the memes and now I am afraid lol


----------



## Holla

VioletUV said:


> I started watching Fullmetal Alchemist because my friend told me to and season 1 is on Netflix. Pretty good so far.
> Then I saw the girl and the dog that I see in the memes and now I am afraid lol



Despite the part with the girl and the dog it's a really good show. Which version is on Netflix is it the original or Brotherhood? Doesn't really matter I'm just curious. I watched Brotherhood last year as that's what's on Crunchyroll. It's definitely in my top 10 fave anime if not top 5.


----------



## LadyDestani

VioletUV said:


> I started watching Fullmetal Alchemist because my friend told me to and season 1 is on Netflix. Pretty good so far.
> Then I saw the girl and the dog that I see in the memes and now I am afraid lol


I've been warned by my husband never to watch Fullmetal Alchemist because of the scene with the dog. But I think once you're past that it's not so bad. He just knows my triggers and told me that would be too tramatic for me and too important to skip.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i've started the second season of beastars !! it's releasing in japan right now but various people on discord are uploading it with english subs and it's great-


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I never played the video games, but I just finished bingewatching the Netflix adaption of Castlevania. The storyline is great, the battle/fight scenes were great, the gore was great. Definitely need a season 4 in my life.


----------



## LadyDestani

I started on season 2 of The Promised Neverland today. There are three episodes out right now so I've got a little catching up to do, but it's just going to be my weekend show so I'll watch episode 2 tomorrow and by the end of next weekend, I'll be all current. The first episode has already introduced some interesting new story elements so I'm excited for this season!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

What is this?


----------



## Holla

I checked out the first couple episodes of Dr. Stone after my friend suggested it to me and I’m finding it really interesting to say the least.


----------



## Holla

Been binge watching Fruits Basket season one the last couple days. I love how wholesome it is. I'm ready to start on season 2 already. I heard the 3rd (aka final) season is supposed to come out later this year so I look forward to that as well.

Also I just remembered the new episode of Black Clover is out today. I'll have to check that out after work.


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent Black Clover and Jujutsu Kaisen episodes and I thought they were both pretty good.



Spoiler:  for Black Clover



I thought this episode and the last were both really intense, and I’m shocked that half the Golden Dawn squad is dead.  I’m wondering what Yuno is going to do next now that William is nowhere to be seen and the squad’s forces are depleted.





Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



I really liked the backstory behind Panda and his fight with Mechamaru.  I thought it gave him a lot more personality and made him more interesting than he already was.  I also liked that Toudou explained cursed energy to Itadori rather than just beating him up (it makes it more interesting when an enemy on a battlefield helps someone they see out to bring out the true potential in them).



Looking forward to AOT Sunday and binging more Naruto (I’m on episode 56 now)!


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the backstory behind Panda and his fight with Mechamaru.  I thought it gave him a lot more personality and made him more interesting than he already was.  I also liked that Toudou explained cursed energy to Itadori rather than just beating him up (it makes it more interesting when an enemy on a battlefield helps someone they see out to bring out the true potential in them).





Spoiler



I also really liked this week's episode of Jujutsu Kaisen. I knew I would probably love Panda, but we hadn't seen much from him yet. This episode really let him shine and I was not disappointed. I'm even feeling like Mechamaru is cooler than I original thought now. And I agree that the Toudou/Itadori fight was interesting too.


----------



## Midoriya

I watched the most recent Attack on Titan episode and it was pretty good as well.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan



Honestly wasn’t expecting Sasha to be the one to die.  I thought Eren would be cornered by Gabi somehow, but Sasha biting the dust is just sad.  May she receive a festive tribunal of meats and potatoes at her funeral.  Also looking forward to where the season goes from here now that the Paradis Islanders are retreating in the airship.  I also _really_ wasn’t expecting both Levi and Zeke to be alive, and for Zeke to be captured.  Honestly not sure what’s going on there, but I’m sure we’ll find out as we continue watching.  Looking forward to it!



Looking forward to tomorrow’s Black Clover episode as well as binging more Naruto.


----------



## Holla

Thanks for the reminder about the new Black Clover episode coming tomorrow @Midoriya I’m looking forward to it for sure.

Sunday I finished off season 2 of Fruits Basket. They just officially announced the third and final season for this April so I look forward to finding out how it ends.


----------



## Holla

I just heard that Black Clover will end in March followed by some sort of teaser. I know it’s basically caught up with the manga at this point so I’m wondering if they are doing a long hiatus like Fairytail? I’d be ok with that. It’s a much better option than making a bunch of filler. I just hope it’s not done for good.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> I just heard that Black Clover will end in March followed by some sort of teaser. I know it’s basically caught up with the manga at this point so I’m wondering if they are doing a long hiatus like Fairytail? I’d be ok with that. It’s a much better option than making a bunch of filler. I just hope it’s not done for good.



I didn’t know this, so thanks for sharing this information.  I’m actually hoping it does go on a long hiatus for awhile because the next season of My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia should come out in March, and I don’t want to be watching too many shows at the same time.  

I also feel like it deserves a bit of a break because it has been going nonstop for the past several years now.  I hope it’s not done for good either though; I feel like the story isn’t concluded yet and there’s the potential for more in it (and also the buildup from how slow it is in the beginning to where it is now is phenomenal).


----------



## Midoriya

Speaking of Black Clover, that episode that came out yesterday was good.



Spoiler: for Black Clover



Honestly wasn’t expecting the ones with the devil’s powers to be this strong.  Vanessa’s fate magic got erased instantly and Gauche took a fatal wound.  Then Asta just went berserk after seeing that, lol.  Curious to see next week’s episode and Captain Yami arrive on the scene.  I honestly can’t imagine him being any stronger than he was before, but we’ll see.


----------



## Midoriya

The Jujutsu Kaisen episode that came out yesterday was interesting.



Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



It was cool to see Kugisaki and Nishimiya face off, and then see the twins Maki and Mai face off right after that.  It’s unfortunate that Kugisaki was basically sniped from far away, LOL.  I have to say though, the backstory behind Maki and Mai growing up was interesting and I’m glad we got to learn why Maki is so strong.  Definitely looking forward to the next episodes!



Also, a new episode of RWBY finally came out today, so I’ll be watching that later.


----------



## Ryumia

I had finally gotten to pick up *My Hero Academia (Season 04)* some time ago and was able to finish it before the next season is to come. To be honest... I didn't really like this season of the anime compared to the other seasons. Still like season two the best out of all of them. The only episodes I really liked out of season four were like the last two episodes. Those two episode are kind of making me feel a little hopeful for season five. So... I had watched *My Hero Academia: Make It! Do-or-Die Survival Training* and *My Hero Academia the Movie 2: Heroes Rising* while waiting for season five. The survival training one was alright for what it was and I wasn't expecting too much out of it. My Hero Academia the Movie 2: Heroes Rising was definitely an improvement from My Hero Academia: Two Heroes. I wasn't sure if I should bother watching it at the time because of my experience with the first movie. I'm glad that I took a chance at the second movie because it did feel like a movie to me.

I was also able to pick up *Food Wars! The Third Plate* and *Food Wars! The Third Plate: Totsuki Train Arc*. The third plate section was interesting for what it is and I quite enjoyed watching them when I did. Kind of excited to watch the fourth plate section after what happened in the last few episodes of the train arc. Hope it will keep my interest to finishing up the anime series. Only have like 25 episodes to go to do so.

Picked up *Seraph of the End: Vampire Reign* because I didn't remember why I had this anime in my watchlist and decided to watch it since there weren't that many episodes. The anime kind of rushes things, but it was still enjoyable based off my experience of watching it.

Not sure what I am planning to watch next for the time being. So... I'll just take some kind of a break from watching anime for a while.


----------



## Midoriya

Ryumia said:


> I had finally gotten to pick up *My Hero Academia (Season 04)* some time ago and was able to finish it before the next season is to come. To be honest... I didn't really like this season of the anime compared to the other seasons. Still like season two the best out of all of them. The only episodes I really liked out of season four were like the last two episodes. Those two episode are kind of making me feel a little hopeful for season five. So... I had watched *My Hero Academia: Make It! Do-or-Die Survival Training* and *My Hero Academia the Movie 2: Heroes Rising* while waiting for season five. The survival training one was alright for what it was and I wasn't expecting too much out of it. My Hero Academia the Movie 2: Heroes Rising was definitely an improvement from My Hero Academia: Two Heroes. I wasn't sure if I should bother watching it at the time because of my experience with the first movie. I'm glad that I took a chance at the second movie because it did feel like a movie to me.



Glad that you watched season four.  I admit it wasn’t my favorite season either (I agree season two is where it’s at right now).  Season four was a bit slow compared to the others, but I’m hoping things will pick up and get more interesting in season five.  The OVA was nice and I also wasn’t expecting too much out of it.  I also really liked the second movie as well compared to the first one (to be honest, I remember details about the second movie a LOT more than I do about the first one).  Thank you for sharing your thoughts on what you’ve been watching.


----------



## OtakuTrash

Read and watch Saiki K. Just do it. It's the LITERAL BEST THING


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Ryumia said:


> I had finally gotten to pick up *My Hero Academia (Season 04)* some time ago and was able to finish it before the next season is to come. To be honest... I didn't really like this season of the anime compared to the other seasons. Still like season two the best out of all of them. The only episodes I really liked out of season four were like the last two episodes. Those two episode are kind of making me feel a little hopeful for season five. So... I had watched *My Hero Academia: Make It! Do-or-Die Survival Training* and *My Hero Academia the Movie 2: Heroes Rising* while waiting for season five. The survival training one was alright for what it was and I wasn't expecting too much out of it. My Hero Academia the Movie 2: Heroes Rising was definitely an improvement from My Hero Academia: Two Heroes. I wasn't sure if I should bother watching it at the time because of my experience with the first movie. I'm glad that I took a chance at the second movie because it did feel like a movie to me.
> 
> I was also able to pick up *Food Wars! The Third Plate* and *Food Wars! The Third Plate: Totsuki Train Arc*. The third plate section was interesting for what it is and I quite enjoyed watching them when I did. Kind of excited to watch the fourth plate section after what happened in the last few episodes of the train arc. Hope it will keep my interest to finishing up the anime series. Only have like 25 episodes to go to do so.
> 
> Picked up *Seraph of the End: Vampire Reign* because I didn't remember why I had this anime in my watchlist and decided to watch it since there weren't that many episodes. The anime kind of rushes things, but it was still enjoyable based off my experience of watching it.
> 
> Not sure what I am planning to watch next for the time being. So... I'll just take some kind of a break from watching anime for a while.


I'm actually on the Food Wars 3rd plate train arc. Just watched ep 16, "Revenge Match". I even got the limited edition box set with the central badge and such. The first set did come with Isshiki's apron.


----------



## dragonpisces69

I don't watch anime that often, but if I do, it shouldn't be too explicit, like _Puella Magi Madoka Magica_, or _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_. (IMDB's parents' guide helped me very well with the decision whether I wanted to watch certain shows or not!)

The only animes I've watched so far are _Pokémon _(aka the gateway to watching anime), _Kirby: Right Back At Ya!_, both of the _Love Live!*_ series that exist so far (still waiting for the third one based on its most recent franchise), _Pop Team Epic*_ when everyone watched it in 2018, and _Boku No Hero Academia*_ that I still need to rewatch since shortly after starting to watch it, I discovered a little late that it was apparently also on Netflix 

*watched them in the original language with English subs


----------



## Midoriya

That Attack on Titan episode that came out yesterday was interesting.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan



Honestly wasn’t expecting some of the Marleyans to rebel and join forces with the Paradis Islanders.  Also, the show revealing Zeke’s plan and the triggering of the rumbling by Eren and a titan of royal blood is a major plot point (and something manga readers probably already knew about <.<).  Sasha’s funeral was sad, but it was also nice that one of the ex-Marleyans was able to get along with the family.  Definitely looking forward to where the season goes from here.


----------



## Midoriya

I just binged more Naruto, and I’m up to episode 64 now.  I have to say, the fight between Naruto and Neji was really, really interesting.  It was awesome (and if Naruto lost the match I told myself I would quit watching the show, xD).


----------



## Corrie

Finished Erased! 



Spoiler



I loved trying to figure out who the murderer was. I was super suspicious of literally everyone but the main character, Airi and the mom lmao. 

Also, that's the best anime mom and no one can change my mind.


----------



## Midoriya

The episode of Black Clover the came out recently was good.



Spoiler: for Black Clover



The backstory on Grey was nice as well as Grey learning a new spell that could heal Gauche’s wound.  Captain Yami shows up and starts taking on Dante who has the devil’s power.  Also loved seeing Luck Voltia do what he does best at the end of the episode and taking care of a dark disciple using his lightning fast speed.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!

Also, hooray for speaking in a different language







Reminds me of Xenoblade Chronicles
Lorithia: “YOU’LL PAY FOR YOUR INSOLENCE!”
Reyn: “It’s Reyn time!”
Lorithia: “YOU’LL PAY FOR YOUR INSOLENCE!”
Reyn: “It’s Reyn time!”
Lorithia: “YOU’LL PAY FOR YOUR INSOLENCE!”
Reyn: “It’s Reyn time!”

Talking without ever actually responding to the other person is fun : ‘ )






Gordon approves




Looking forward to binging more Naruto as well.


----------



## xhyloh

wonder egg priority is fantastic!! i haven't seen the latest episode yet but the idea of a completely anime-original story is really awesome imo


----------



## Minou

Besides checking some of the anime that are currently out (sk8, promised neverland and kemono jihen), I've been binging all sorts of anime lately since been behind. 
I finished recently two isekai series:  my next life as a villainess and ascendance of a bookworm. I loved both series and even bought for the first time light novels (of the bookworm one) because it is so good, a hidden gem!
Then I binged world trigger because the new season is out (after 4 long years of hiatus). Another great series, and sadly a very underrated shounen.
Now I wonder whether I should watch black clover... I am interested in the characters but I can't seem to be able to stick to it long. 
I also hesitate to catch up on Attack on titan since the story can be depressing.


----------



## Sharksheep

Just started The Great Pretender and only seen the first two episodes. It's promising so far and I love the art style and animation.

I recently finished all the seasons for Bungo Stray Dogs and I highly recommend it. The pacing is really good and the characters are fantastic. I might start reading the manga and see how they compare.


----------



## Xeleron

rosierotten said:


> wonder egg priority is fantastic!! i haven't seen the latest episode yet but the idea of a completely anime-original story is really awesome imo


Yes! I love WEP :3 imo, the animation quality alone is enough to make the show worth a watch. My only criticism would be at how fast the characters are developing... by episode 2 Ai just seemed to completely come out of her shell D: which idk, I'm just not to fond of the pacing, but that's just me, overall I'm glad to hear someone else is enjoying it!

Oh and back in 2010 A-1 Pictures came out with a project called "anime no Chikara" which was focused on developing original anime with no source materials or based on other media. They came out with "Sound of the Sky", "Night Raid 1931" and my personal favorite "Occult Academy", just figured I would mentioned this since you said you like the idea of original anime with no source material c:


----------



## Midoriya

Just binged a ton of Naruto and finally made it to season four.  Now there’s battles everywhere and a giant frog and sand monster fighting each other.  I don’t know how, but this series keeps getting more interesting the more I watch of it... xD


----------



## Lady Timpani

rosierotten said:


> wonder egg priority is fantastic!! i haven't seen the latest episode yet but the idea of a completely anime-original story is really awesome imo


Ah I keep hearing good things about this! I'd forgotten the name though, thank you for reminding me.

I started watching Fruits Basket 2019 not too long ago and I'm glad I did. I'm happy they're doing the manga justice. I kind of wish I had been keeping up with it since the start but oh well. Hulu for some reason only has the English dub available, and it isn't _bad, _but something about Yuki's voice just puts me off it lol. I found the sub on Crunchyroll and I'm liking it a lot better. 

I'm also rewatching Ore Monogatari because I'm a softy and it's so sweet haha.


----------



## Holla

Lady Timpani said:


> Ah I keep hearing good things about this! I'd forgotten the name though, thank you for reminding me.
> 
> I started watching Fruits Basket 2019 not too long ago and I'm glad I did. I'm happy they're doing the manga justice. I kind of wish I had been keeping up with it since the start but oh well. Hulu for some reason only has the English dub available, and it isn't _bad, _but something about Yuki's voice just puts me off it lol. I found the sub on Crunchyroll and I'm liking it a lot better.
> 
> I'm also rewatching Ore Monogatari because I'm a softy and it's so sweet haha.



I also love Fruits Basket. I’ve been watching the sub on Crunchyroll. Hulu isn’t available in my country anyways sadly. I’m all caught up for now but it was officially announced that the final season will release in April. 

I never saw the original anime but from what I’ve heard it wasn’t that great. I really do like when an anime gets another run especially when the original wasn’t that great. Full Metal Alchemist and Hunter X Hunter are other ones I’m glad got a second shot.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Holla said:


> I also love Fruits Basket. I’ve been watching the sub on Crunchyroll. Hulu isn’t available in my country anyways sadly. I’m all caught up for now but it was officially announced that the final season will release in April.
> 
> I never saw the original anime but from what I’ve heard it wasn’t that great. I really do like when an anime gets another run especially when the original wasn’t that great. Full Metal Alchemist and Hunter X Hunter are other ones I’m glad got a second shot.


I saw that! I'm excited. Tbh part of the reason I got interested in finally watching it was because I'd seen they'd animated Sorta Cinderella, which is one of my favorite parts lmao. I've also heard that about the original. I was in 6th grade when I first got into Furuba so I wouldn't have even known how to get to the anime but after reading how different it was I decided I would just never even bother. I'm really interested in watching FMA:B at some point too! I got to That Part with the girl and the dog in the manga years ago and dropped it, but now that I'm older I think I can handle it, so I'd like to give it another go. I'm also a fan of Hunter x Hunter, but I've never seen the original anime; I actually had no idea it existed until I was pretty far into the 2011 version.


----------



## Midoriya

The episode of Jujutsu Kaisen that came out yesterday was interesting.



Spoiler: Jujutsu Kaisen



Wasn’t expecting the special grade curses under Mahito to invade the competition site, but then again, I guess I should have based on the second opening of the show.



Also, the Juju Stroll (comedy bit) at the end of the episode for this one was hilarious, LOL.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Saw an article saying that Leslie Jones is going to play Asuka Langley in the live action Evangelion adaptation. Not sure if it's true.


----------



## tessa grace

I finished Naruto around a month ago and I started Shippuden but guys it's some hardcore commitment. (idk if im ready for this)
Also, I finished BNA (though i found the ending quite unsatisfying) and started Angel Beats.
I don't really know how to feel about Angel Beats, I mean it's cool and I've only seen the first episode, but my friends say it gets better as the story progresses. 
What do you guys think? (Also confused bakugou is amazing i love him)


----------



## Plume

thetessagrace said:


> I finished Naruto around a month ago and I started Shippuden but guys it's some hardcore commitment. (idk if im ready for this)
> Also, I finished BNA (though i found the ending quite unsatisfying) and started Angel Beats.
> I don't really know how to feel about Angel Beats, I mean it's cool and I've only seen the first episode, but my friends say it gets better as the story progresses.
> What do you guys think? (Also confused bakugou is amazing i love him)
> View attachment 356736
> View attachment 356737
> View attachment 356738


Bakugou! <3 Shippuden IS a commitment but it really pays off.
I could never get into Angel Beats, although I admit I dropped it pretty quickly. Part of me wonders if it's popularity is just a relic of 2010 since moe shows were so popular at the time. @-@


----------



## Midoriya

The episode of Attack on Titan that came out Sunday was interesting.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan



We got more backstory and learned about Zeke’s “plan,” which I’m not going to mention here because it’s really weird to be honest.  I also didn’t know that Paradis Island was on friendly terms with Hizuru, but it seems like it was all for not because Hizuru won’t help the Paradis Islanders at all.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



That means there’s only six episodes left of Attack on Titan!   

Looking forward to watching yesterday’s episode of Black Clover as well.


----------



## Corrie

thetessagrace said:


> I finished Naruto around a month ago and I started Shippuden but guys it's some hardcore commitment. (idk if im ready for this)
> Also, I finished BNA (though i found the ending quite unsatisfying) and started Angel Beats.
> I don't really know how to feel about Angel Beats, I mean it's cool and I've only seen the first episode, but my friends say it gets better as the story progresses.
> What do you guys think? (Also confused bakugou is amazing i love him)
> View attachment 356736
> View attachment 356737
> View attachment 356738


I'm gonna be honest, Angel Beats is rushed. It's short so that's why but still doesn't help much. Looking back at it, I think it was overhyped. It's not a bad watch as it had it's funny moments, but isn't a MUST WATCH for me to recommend it to people.

Edit: one character's backstory made me emotional but that was it really.


----------



## tessa grace

Corrie said:


> I'm gonna be honest, Angel Beats is rushed. It's short so that's why but still doesn't help much. Looking back at it, I think it was overhyped. It's not a bad watch as it had it's funny moments, but isn't a MUST WATCH for me to recommend it to people.
> 
> Edit: one character's backstory made me emotional but that was it really.


That would make sense considering there's not alot of episodes. I made a list of anime I want to watch (there's like 20 or so titles on there) and honestly, I've just been going by the list on what my friends recommend the most and- yeah the shortest ones.
Angel beats was one of the shortest ones on my list so I decided to start that.


----------



## Corrie

thetessagrace said:


> That would make sense considering there's not alot of episodes. I made a list of anime I want to watch (there's like 20 or so titles on there) and honestly, I've just been going by the list on what my friends recommend the most and- yeah the shortest ones.
> Angel beats was one of the shortest ones on my list so I decided to start that.


I mean, I don't know your taste but hopefully you enjoy it if you continue! I recently watched Erased and enjoyed it even though the ending is questionable lol. It's short too and felt like a movie. But the visuals were great and I liked the mystery. It kept my brain active.


----------



## tessa grace

Corrie said:


> I mean, I don't know your taste but hopefully you enjoy it if you continue! I recently watched Erased and enjoyed it even though the ending is questionable lol. It's short too and felt like a movie. But the visuals were great and I liked the mystery. It kept my brain active.


My friend just finished Erased. I might watch it because it seems compelling.


----------



## LadyDestani

Zhongli said:


> The episode of Attack on Titan that came out Sunday was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Attack on Titan
> 
> 
> 
> We got more backstory and learned about Zeke’s “plan,” which I’m not going to mention here because it’s really weird to be honest.  I also didn’t know that Paradis Island was on friendly terms with Hizuru, but it seems like it was all for not because Hizuru won’t help the Paradis Islanders at all.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!
> 
> 
> 
> That means there’s only six episodes left of Attack on Titan!
> 
> Looking forward to watching yesterday’s episode of Black Clover as well.


I'm not sure how I felt about this week's episode of Attack on Titan. It was such an info dump that the pacing felt off from the rest of the series. I would have preferred to have the information introduced more naturally throughout a couple of episodes, but I guess if they've only got six episodes left to go they don't have much time to work with. I'm really going to miss this show when it's over!



thetessagrace said:


> My friend just finished Erased. I might watch it because it seems compelling.


I really liked Erased and would definitely recommend it. As far as Angel Beats goes, I liked it but I didn't LOVE it. It's got an interesting story and some decent characters, but I feel like it was lacking something to make it really great.


----------



## amemome

Back to say I've started Jujutsu Kaisen. I'm feeling good about this anime so far!

And I'm still watching Digimon. Crying almost every episode due to nostalgia though ;D


----------



## Midoriya

I’m super late to this, but the episode of Black Clover that came out on Tuesday was good!



Spoiler: Black Clover



I enjoyed watching Charmy and Leopold win their battles, and I’m looking even more forward to the battle against Vanica of the Dark Triad.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Also looking forward to the new episode of Jujutsu Kaisen coming out later today!


----------



## tessa grace

Guys technically this is manga but I've been following boruto so here are my thoughts on chapter 55 (which was like life changing)


Spoiler: well i can't even



so good news- naruto survives- bad news- him and sasuke lose powerful stuff and may die in the future and kurama dies- best news- now that sasuke doesn't need to cover his eyes cause his rinnengan so he can actually get a good haircut
rest in peace kurama, we will always remember you <3 thanks for raising naruto and being awesome


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Saw an article saying that Leslie Jones is going to play Asuka Langley in the live action Evangelion adaptation. Not sure if it's true.


There's going to be a live action Evangelion???


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> There's going to be a live action Evangelion???


I think it was part of the Netflix deal. I'm not optimistic.


----------



## OtakuTrash

Uh...
watch Kagekuri
please
it's great


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Picked up season 1 of One Punch Man at a rather fragrant Walmart for around $10.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I think it was part of the Netflix deal. I'm not optimistic.


I... am not either hahaha. I'm not a big fan of live action adaptations of animation on principle, but Evangelion especially seems like a bad one to do.


----------



## Midoriya

Super late to watching it, but that Jujutsu Kaisen episode that came out on Friday was really good!



Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



Really wasn’t expecting Inumaki and others to get injured, but that’s what happens when you’re dealing with a special grade curse like that.  I also REALLY wasn’t expecting Itadori and Toudou to take on the special grade curse, Hanami, together.  I think the dynamic between the two is really funny and cool, and I look forward to seeing Toudou’s “special technique”.



Also, it’s officially AOT Sunday again, so I’m looking forward to watching today’s episode.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Naruto ended with Shippuden.


----------



## tessa grace

Okay guys so I just got to episode 10 of angel beats


Spoiler: idk why i add spoilers anymore



dude the train episode where it shows day after day-
i haven't cried that much in a while wow
also i love angel
and the music is really good
i haven't finished so i don't know how it ends, but i think i would give this show a solid 7/10


----------



## Holla

I just watched last week’s episode of Black Clover last night just in time for the new episode out today. I’ll hopefully have a chance to watch it later tonight after work.



thetessagrace said:


> Okay guys so I just got to episode 10 of angel beats
> 
> 
> Spoiler: idk why i add spoilers anymore
> 
> 
> 
> dude the train episode where it shows day after day-
> i haven't cried that much in a while wow
> also i love angel
> and the music is really good
> i haven't finished so i don't know how it ends, but i think i would give this show a solid 7/10





Spoiler



That part definitely made me cry as well you aren’t alone. I agree that the music is great. I won’t spoil the ending but I did like it. 7/10 is probably what I’d give the show as well.





Zhongli said:


> I’m super late to this, but the episode of Black Clover that came out on Tuesday was good!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Clover
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed watching Charmy and Leopold win their battles, and I’m looking even more forward to the battle against Vanica of the Dark Triad.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Nah you weren’t super late. I only just watched it last night haha. I agree that it was good!


----------



## tessa grace

guys only a month

we can do it


----------



## Holla

thetessagrace said:


> View attachment 357955
> guys only a month
> 
> we can do it



Oh man I knew it was starting up again soon but I didn’t pay attention to the exact date. It’ll be a like a belated birthday gift.

Hype!

Also speaking of MHA. Here’s the card I made for Zhongli during the Valentine’s event. It was MHA/Animal Crossing themed. In case some of you didn’t get a chance to see it earlier.


Holla said:


> Here’s my card for @Zhongli. The first thing I knew about him was the fact that we both liked My Hero Academia. So in honour of that here’s my My Hero Academia/Animal Crossing crossover themed card. I made all the characters pop out of the card as you can sort of tell from the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357688


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episodes of Attack on Titan and Black Clover.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan



The whole side adventure with Gabi and Falco was... uh... interesting, but I’m not quite sure it was necessary.  Still, it did give us a glimpse into things that are very much present in our world as well.  I’m surprised that Reiner thinks Marley should launch a surprise attack on Paradis Island.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!





Spoiler: for Black Clover



I was really surprised when it was revealed that none of the Dark Disciples will die for good until Vanica of the Dark Triad is defeated.  This is not good for our heroes.  The battle against Vanica herself was amazing to watch.  I’m wondering if Nero/Secre actually has enough power to seal Vanica’s devil powers though.  Looks like the next episode will be focused on Captain Yami again, so looking forward to it.



Still haven’t started season four of Naruto yet, but I’ll get to it when I have time.


----------



## tessa grace

Holla said:


> Oh man I knew it was starting up again soon but I didn’t pay attention to the exact date. It’ll be a like a belated birthday gift.
> 
> Hype!
> 
> Also speaking of MHA. Here’s the card I made for Zhongli during the Valentine’s event. It was MHA/Animal Crossing themed. In case some of you didn’t get a chance to see it earlier.


omg why is that amazing though O-o


----------



## Holla

thetessagrace said:


> omg why is that amazing though O-o



Awe thanks!  I only consider myself to be an amateur artist at best, but I’m glad to hear you really like it. ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

Alright, so I get two episodes into season four of Naruto and immediately end up crying.  It was raining outside here irl and raining in the show, and it was the episode featuring the memorial service for the Third Hokage.  It just reminded me a lot of my mom’s death.  Anime really does make us feel things.   🌧


----------



## Holla

Zhongli said:


> Alright, so I get two episodes into season four of Naruto and immediately end up crying.  It was raining outside here irl and raining in the show, and it was the episode featuring the memorial service for the Third Hokage.  It just reminded me a lot of my mom’s death.  Anime really does make us feel things.   🌧



It sure does. Sending you hugs friendo.


----------



## Plume

Serial Experiments Lain was one of the shows that got me into anime, so I re-watched it to see if I would still like it as much as I did so many years ago.

I did! The final three episodes are especially stellar.


Spoiler: spoiler



But as a quiet/spacey girl, I've always related to Lain, so it's disappointing to learn that Lain is this way because she's a computer program haaa, though I guess that's open to interpretation. I relate to Lain regardless: human or computer program!


----------



## rossee

I'm also a huge fan of anime. Have you watched Attack on Titans season 3? I have a lot of manga that I sometimes read for two times. I love Japan and its culture, my dream is to visit in the future this amazing country. Last month was my birthday and my friend know that I'm a little bit weird and love anime, so they decided to buy me an anime life size pillow with Attack on Titans characters, but the biggest character on the pillow is, of course, Levi. It's an awesome pillow and I think I will never part with it.


----------



## tessa grace

Guys I finished Angel Beats and honestly, the ending was really good.
I was crying so much though, and when he was hugging her and then holding nothing- wow the tears couldn't stop flowing.
I think I liked this anime and it was worth the watch, probably wouldn't watch it again though cause all it does is make me cry.


----------



## LadyDestani

rossee said:


> I'm also a huge fan of anime. Have you watched Attack on Titans season 3?


I've watched season 3 and I'm working on the fourth and final season that's airing right now.


----------



## tessa grace

I watched the first three episodes of Demon Slayer
I like it so far! Nezuko is adorable<3


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of Jujutsu Kaisen and it was really, really good.



Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



Toudou’s “special technique” is called Boogie Woogie, and it allows him to change the positions of living and non-living things every time he claps his hands.  He used this to his advantage against Hanami and him and Itadori started beating her up as Itadori landed successful Black Flash after Black Flash, entering the equivalent of “the zone” for sports players.  The action sequence and the music playing was just snazzy af.  I really enjoyed it.  Then everybody gangsta until Gojo breaks the veil and takes care of the remaining enemies, including Hanami.  Meanwhile, Mahito got what he came for, a finger of Sukuna’s... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



I watched the most recent RWBY episode as well, and I’ll be watching the latest AOT episode soon.


----------



## tessa grace

Zhongli said:


> Watched the most recent episode of Jujutsu Kaisen and it was really, really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen
> 
> 
> 
> Toudou’s “special technique” is called Boogie Woogie, and it allows him to change the positions of living and non-living things every time he claps his hands.  He used this to his advantage against Hanami and him and Itadori started beating her up as Itadori landed successful Black Flash after Black Flash, entering the equivalent of “the zone” for sports players.  The action sequence and the music playing was just snazzy af.  I really enjoyed it.  Then everybody gangsta until Gojo breaks the veil and takes care of the remaining enemies, including Hanami.  Meanwhile, Mahito got what he came for, a finger of Sukuna’s... definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the most recent RWBY episode as well, and I’ll be watching the latest AOT episode soon.


Every time I see the abbreviation for Attack On Titan (aot) I always think Sword Art Online for some reason. And I'm always like, guys why

why sao 
But anyways honestly all of these abbreviations are confusing.
BNA, SAO, AOT, RWBY, OHSHC, MHA

guys i can't keep up


----------



## Rika092

thetessagrace said:


> Every time I see the abbreviation for Attack On Titan (aot) I always think Sword Art Online for some reason. And I'm always like, guys why
> 
> why sao
> But anyways honestly all of these abbreviations are confusing.
> BNA, SAO, AOT, RWBY, OHSHC, MHA
> 
> guys i can't keep up



oh man... i have no idea what half of these abbreviated names are... do people nowadays only refer to anime by the title abbreviations? Ok so SAO is sword art online; AOT is Attack on Titan; MHA is My Hero Academia.... what are the rest??


----------



## tessa grace

Rika092 said:


> oh man... i have no idea what half of these abbreviated names are... do people nowadays only refer to anime by the title abbreviations? Ok so SAO is sword art online; AOT is Attack on Titan; MHA is My Hero Academia.... what are the rest??


Brand New Animal, Sword Art Online, Red White Black and Yellow, Ouran High School Host Club, and My Hero Academia.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021

Oh and Attack On Titan (how did i miss that lol)


----------



## Rika092

thetessagrace said:


> Brand New Animal, Sword Art Online, Red White Black and Yellow, Ouran High School Host Club, and My Hero Academia.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021
> 
> Oh and Attack On Titan (how did i miss that lol)


Gotcha! lol would've not guessed Brand New Animal and Red White Black and Yellow, but I should've gotten Ouran right....

Also, time for me to catch up to speed on attack on titan. I recently watched a youtube video on how it shot up to the most popular anime of late 2020/early 2021 per google searches when season 4 got released....YES YES YES!


----------



## LadyDestani

Finally got caught up on my currently airing anime. I've been falling behind due to life responsibilities, but today I watched the newest episodes of Jujutsu Kaisen and So I'm a Spider, So What? I watched Attack on Titan yesterday. So I'm current until tomorrow when I think the new episode of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime hits.


----------



## Holla

Finally got back into Hunter X Hunter after not watching any since last summer (I used to watch it with my ex so it took time for me to feel comfortable with watching it again.)

Episode 53. Took a little bit but I think I mostly remember what was happening now. I’m also reminded of how much I love Kurapika’s character.


Spoiler



I really feel bad for him right now though. Winning the auction for the eyes of his clan only to give them up just oof. Poor guy.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent Attack on Titan episode and it was good.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan



Wasn’t expecting the military to be divided with a select number of scouts being loyal to Eren and known as “Jaegerists”.  I’m interested to see what happens with Zeke’s plan.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



I’m currently on episode 81 of Naruto.  Will continue it when I have time.


----------



## MarsyWarsy

The Promised Neverland! I personally like the manga more, but the anime really did Isabella so well.
The music from season 1 was phenomenal... (Isabella's Lullaby)
And I don't think anything has ever made me love and hate a villain so much, I really sympathized with Isabella at the end.
All the characters are extremely well written, and I honestly adore season 1.


----------



## Holla

I just watched the latest episode of Black Clover.


Spoiler



Those sure were some intense fights! I look forward to seeing how Yami and Asta manage to tag team against the devil guy next episode. As well as what comes of the Vanica fight.


----------



## tessa grace

I just started (and now I'm halfway through with it-) Toilet Bound Hanako-Kun!
Okay so Deku's voice is trippy, but besides that I love the eerie yet cute vibe of this show. The art style is adorable <3
Anyways, I'm only 6 episodes in but I would probably give it a 9/10!


----------



## ChocoPie22

I've started The Promised Neverland season 2 recently since it just started getting released (I HIGHLY RECCOMEND THIS ANIME), the two-year wait is finally over and it is so worth it, I also just found out the manga storyline is different (possibly better) than the anime storyline, but volume 7 is nowhere to be found, every store I've been to is out of stock, amazon doesn't have it and volume 6 left off on the worst cliffhanger (I don't like reading online because I lose my attention span extremely quickly).


----------



## Holla

ChocoPie22 said:


> I've started The Promised Neverland season 2 recently since it just started getting released (I HIGHLY RECCOMEND THIS ANIME), the two-year wait is finally over and it is so worth it, I also just found out the manga storyline is different (possibly better) than the anime storyline, but volume 7 is nowhere to be found, every store I've been to is out of stock, amazon doesn't have it and volume 6 left off on the worst cliffhanger (I don't like reading online because I lose my attention span extremely quickly).



Thanks for the suggestion I’ve now added it to my watch list for the future.


----------



## tessa grace

ChocoPie22 said:


> I've started The Promised Neverland season 2 recently since it just started getting released (I HIGHLY RECCOMEND THIS ANIME), the two-year wait is finally over and it is so worth it, I also just found out the manga storyline is different (possibly better) than the anime storyline, but volume 7 is nowhere to be found, every store I've been to is out of stock, amazon doesn't have it and volume 6 left off on the worst cliffhanger (I don't like reading online because I lose my attention span extremely quickly).


This is probably my favorite anime out there. The plot is really good and everything fits in place. The characters and storyline is enticing, I'd give it a 10/10.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> I just watched the latest episode of Black Clover.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Those sure were some intense fights! I look forward to seeing how Yami and Asta manage to tag team against the devil guy next episode. As well as what comes of the Vanica fight.



Just got around to it finally, and...



Spoiler: for Black Clover



I also can’t wait for Asta and Yami to tag team together.  Captain Yami saying he needed Asta’s help to beat Dante was quite possibly the coolest thing ever.  I want to see them lay the smackdown on him together.  Also, I have a feeling Noelle is about to get even stronger.  What glorious battles!


----------



## Midoriya

ALRIGHT, MY BROTHERS (by which I mean everyone), today was Jujutsu Kaisen Friday, and it was a pretty nice episode.



Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



I thought it was interesting how the higher-ups at Jujutsu Tech decided to not tell the students about the sorcerers that died in the attack.  Then everything shifts to one of my favorite sports to watch... baseball!  No one scored in the first inning, but Itadori hit a two-run home run and the Tokyo school won the exchange event baseball game 2-0.  The next episode looks interesting.  Not sure what it’s about, but guess we’ll find out.  Looking forward to it!



I’m also on episode 84 of Naruto now (moving very slowly atm), and Itachi has been introduced into the show.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Went shopping, while I was checking out, a nice old lady said "my son saw your magazine and had to get one of his own". It's an Otaku USA with Girls und Panzer on the cover. It shouldn't be too bad, I don't think they have j-list ads in there any more. I'd guess he was over 16, but sheltered. What have I done?


----------



## tessa grace

I started and binged hunterxhunter yesterday (i watched the first 12 episodes lmao)
Honestly I was putting this show off for some reason but they're taking it off of netflix at the end of the month, so I was like, "okay i'm watching this"


----------



## Holla

thetessagrace said:


> I started and binged hunterxhunter yesterday (i watched the first 12 episodes lmao)
> Honestly I was putting this show off for some reason but they're taking it off of netflix at the end of the month, so I was like, "okay i'm watching this"



The end of the month!? Man that sucks. I guess Netflix can be annoying like that. I’ve been watching it on Crunchyroll. What do you think of the show so far? I’m around 50 episodes in but haven’t watched much of it lately due to being busy, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## tessa grace

Holla said:


> The end of the month!? Man that sucks. I guess Netflix can be annoying like that. I’ve been watching it on Crunchyroll. What do you think of the show so far? I’m around 50 episodes in but haven’t watched much of it lately due to being busy, but I do enjoy it.


I think it's cute! Also, it might be leaving Netflix tomorrow, but I'm not sure if it's the seventh or twenty seventh. My netflix was saying the twenty seventh but other websites say its leaving the seventh. Does anybody know which one is right?


----------



## Nefarious

I came in here to say I was binging Hunter x Hunter yesterday too. The fact that I lasted till 5 in the morning should say my thoughts on it clearly hahaha. Going to continue some today as I stopped at episode 47 and it left me at the edge of my seat.

Not sure which date for it leaving Netflix is correct, but there’s a few alternative streaming sites one can try. Crunchyroll, HBOmax, and Hulu to name a few.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I started rewatching Rurouni Kenshin on Hulu, and it's still very good. Those old series were just on another level.


----------



## DaisyFan

I am going to rewatch season 2 of Fruits Basket before the final season comes. I know what will happen in the upcoming season because I read the manga a few times. 

I am also watching Aikatsu Friends and Houkago Saikoro Club. I love them so far!


----------



## tessa grace

DaisyFan said:


> I am going to rewatch season 2 of Fruits Basket before the final season comes. I know what will happen in the upcoming season because I read the manga a few times.
> 
> I am also watching Aikatsu Friends and Houkago Saikoro Club. I love them so far!


I have fruits basket on my list to watch, I'm assuming its good, right? I've only seen an episode where a girl confessed her love to her cousin, which is why I was kind of like-
Is this show worth watching?


----------



## DaisyFan

thetessagrace said:


> I have fruits basket on my list to watch, I'm assuming its good, right? I've only seen an episode where a girl confessed her love to her cousin, which is why I was kind of like-
> Is this show worth watching?



Yes, it's worth watching! It is sweet and wonderful, also sometimes dark and depressing.


----------



## Holla

thetessagrace said:


> I have fruits basket on my list to watch, I'm assuming its good, right? I've only seen an episode where a girl confessed her love to her cousin, which is why I was kind of like-
> Is this show worth watching?



I also second watching it. The cousin bit is a little weird but I believe it’s implied that none of them are closely related. Here’s how someone else worded it:

We can say with certainty that the characters in the Sohma family who refer to each other as “cousins” are not literal cousins, as in their parents’ siblings’ kids, but rather are using the term “cousins” in the above sense - they are part of the same family.

Overall it’s a very cute and emotional anime.


----------



## Midoriya

That Attack on Titan episode that came out yesterday was intense.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan



It looks like Hange and the others were captured by the Jaegerists, and they’re going to have Eren meet with Zeke for Zeke’s plan to go into action.  Blurring the lines between who is friend and who is foe seems to be a common theme in this episode.  Definitely looking forward to the last couple episodes!



I’m on episode 86 of Naruto now, and looking forward to tomorrow’s Black Clover episode.


----------



## tessa grace

Holla said:


> I also second watching it. The cousin bit is a little weird but I believe it’s implied that none of them are closely related. Here’s how someone else worded it:
> 
> We can say with certainty that the characters in the Sohma family who refer to each other as “cousins” are not literal cousins, as in their parents’ siblings’ kids, but rather are using the term “cousins” in the above sense - they are part of the same family.
> 
> Overall it’s a very cute and emotional anime.


Okay that's a big relief! Honestly, I was worried that it would turn out like Vampire Knight which is why I was hesitant to watch it. As long as it doesn't really act upon those kind of relationships, I think I'll be okay. (I was about to grab my guitar and play sweet home alabama istg)


----------



## Lightspring

I watched Beastars a few days ago... and it completely changed my perspective of anime. At first I thought it was weird since the characters themselves were not human (as well as the suggestive cut scenes that showed up in my YouTube feed from time to time) but I was completely knocked off my socks from the amazing storytelling and perspective that was being provided by each of the characters. I felt that I could sympathize with most of the characters despite being presented as “bad”, I even found myself feeling sympathetic towards the main ’love rival’. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## Darby

I’ve been watching Horimiya on Hulu and so far it’s really good.


----------



## mocha.

Has anyone else seen the Promised Neverland? It’s on Netflix. I watched the first episode last night and I’m really not sure what to think lol 

I’m almost finishing watching S3 of MHA, too! I was worried about flying through S4 too quickly but realised that S5 is releasing soon so I’m happy


----------



## Plume

mocha. said:


> Has anyone else seen the Promised Neverland? It’s on Netflix. I watched the first episode last night and I’m really not sure what to think lol


I enjoyed Promised Neverland! The first season was pretty unique.

I'm liking the second season of Jujutsu Kaisen even more than the first! The part where they battled Hanami was the coolest.

Yesterday's AOT episode felt so short and I want more. ; ;


----------



## mocha.

Plume said:


> I enjoyed Promised Neverland! The first season was pretty unique.
> 
> I'm liking the second season of Jujutsu Kaisen even more than the first! The part where they battled Hanami was the coolest.
> 
> Yesterday's AOT episode felt so short and I want more. ; ;


I think I’ll probably keep up watching it, it’s easier to watch since it’s dubbed and I can’t have it on in the background/as I sleep without reading subtitles :’) 

my friend actually recommended jujutsu kaisen to me the other day and I’ve been seeing it everywhere lately! Might have to add that to my list


----------



## Holla

Well I have just spent probably too much money on an Ochaco Uraraka figure. I’ll share pics when it arrives.  Safe to say I’m starting to get hype for the next season of MHA. Wooo!

On another note I’m about to watch the latest episode of Black Clover before I go to bed. It’s crazy to think we only have a couple episodes left before the “big” announcement whatever that ends up being. (Hopefully just a hiatus to let the manga get ahead).


----------



## Holla

Ok finished watching by today’s episode of Black Clover and 


Spoiler



Wow what a doozy of an episode. First Vanica just up and leaves with the Queen while subsequently blowing up her disciples. I knew she was harsh but man. So we obviously have saving the Queen in the future.

Asta finally had a “heart to heart” with his devil ultimately making a deal. Usually making a deal with a deal is a bad thing but I’m sure the trade off will become more clear in future episodes. Sure he gave up his arm but we don’t fully know what that all means yet. I loved the battle though. The final second was probably my favourite part for sure.

Of course everything was too good to be true and the Spade kingdom still got exactly what they wanted. Vangence’s world tree magic and Yami’s dark magic. I’m interested to see where the show goes from here as the whole continent/possibly world is at stake now.


----------



## tessa grace

Update:
I am still watching Hunter X Hunter and honestly it's really good! I'm halfway through season 3 and of course I'm simping for killua. (classic tessa-) But I think my favorite character is Kurapika. I like his design (after season 1, that first curtain thingy he wore was kinda ugly) and he's just a cool character. I think its really cool that there isn't a lot of crappy fanservice, and the relationship between Gon and Killua is adorable!


----------



## Holla

thetessagrace said:


> Update:
> I am still watching Hunter X Hunter and honestly it's really good! I'm halfway through season 3 and of course I'm simping for killua. (classic tessa-) But I think my favorite character is Kurapika. I like his design (after season 1, that first curtain thingy he wore was kinda ugly) and he's just a cool character. I think its really cool that there isn't a lot of crappy fanservice, and the relationship between Gon and Killua is adorable!



Kurapika is definitely my fave as well! I’m glad to hear you are enjoying the series. Gon and Killua really do have a great friendship.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> Ok finished watching by today’s episode of Black Clover and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a doozy of an episode. First Vanica just up and leaves with the Queen while subsequently blowing up her disciples. I knew she was harsh but man. So we obviously have saving the Queen in the future.
> 
> Asta finally had a “heart to heart” with his devil ultimately making a deal. Usually making a deal with a deal is a bad thing but I’m sure the trade off will become more clear in future episodes. Sure he gave up his arm but we don’t fully know what that all means yet. I loved the battle though. The final second was probably my favourite part for sure.
> 
> Of course everything was too good to be true and the Spade kingdom still got exactly what they wanted. Vangence’s world tree magic and Yami’s dark magic. I’m interested to see where the show goes from here as the whole continent/possibly world is at stake now.



Yeah, that was a crazy episode.  As far as everything goes...



Spoiler: for Black Clover



I thought it was terrible how Princess Loropechika got taken away by Vanica, and also that Vanica made her Dark Disciples explode.  Which reminds me, I had a funny joke in my head to go along with that xD.

We’ve got lots and lots of exploding Dark Disciples for sale!  We’ve got big exploding Dark Disciples, skinny exploding Dark Disciples, beautiful exploding Dark Disciples, ugggggly exploding Dark Disciples.  With lots and lots of exploding Dark Disciples!  And when you buy the full set, you get a second set of exploding Dark Disciples, half price off!  So call today.  That’s 1-800-EXPLODING-DARK-DISCIPLES.  Call now.

Anyway, of course Asta and Yami team up and defeat Dante together.  That was epic.  I just wish they would have played the first opening from the show again when they defeated him, but I guess they’re saving it?  I don’t know.  It’s unfortunate that Zenon stepped in and abducted Captain Yami, and no one could do anything about it.  I have a feeling in future episodes we’re going to see all the underlings in the Magic Knight squads fight together to rescue William, Yami, and Loropechika.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



I’m also REALLY looking forward to My Hero Academia season five premiering in just a few weeks!!!  I even changed my aesthetic and username back to what it was before.  I hope this season goes beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Holla

Looking like 3 episodes of Black Clover left according to the interwebs. Feels like so little time!

Also I really love the timing of the beginning of MHA season 5. It’ll be the best belated birthday present to myself haha.


----------



## Holla

Just came across this while scrolling through Twitter. Gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> Just came across this while scrolling through Twitter. Gave me a good chuckle.
> - snip -



LOL, this is great.  I love this so much 

Also, I’ve realized that both Black Clover, Jujutsu Kaisen, Attack on Titan, and RWBY will all be done for now within a couple weeks.  When that happens, all I’ll be watching is My Hero Academia and Naruto .  Unless I start something new or another series, which, with how long Naruto and Naruto Shippuden are, I’ll probably just keep it to those two for awhile.


----------



## tessa grace

I haven't started season 2 of tpn quite yet but I watched this clip on youtube (I spoil everything for myself istg) and cried


Spoiler: promised neverland season 2 spoilers


----------



## Midoriya

I’m a bit late to this, but the Jujutsu Kaisen episode that came out on Friday was interesting.



Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



Glad we got to see more about Fushiguro and his past.  The story around his sister, Tsumiki, sounds interesting.  I’m glad we’re about to see some more exorcism action with the gang back together.  This curse battle looks like it’s going to be tough.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



The RWBY episode that came out had some good information in it as well.  Looking forward to AOT Sunday today too.


----------



## Cirice

After years of my life revolving around Sailor Moon memories I had when I watched as a child, I finally started watching again. There are so many "fillers" episode I never saw before and now all my merch is justified, I suppose lol


----------



## Holla

Felt cute might delete later. Haha seriously though I am so hype for season 5 of MHA! Only down to a couple weeks now!


Spoiler


----------



## Lightspring

There was this anime called Deltora Quest that used to run on this American channel called The Hub and unknowingly, it was one of my first animes. I forgot what it was about but maybe I’ll watch it again?


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> Looking forward to AOT Sunday today too.



Okay, so apparently I was dumb and didn’t think to check the news.  There was an earthquake that happened in Japan, so the newest episode got pushed back a week.  Completely understandable and I hope the people there are doing okay.  

For now, I’m looking forward to tomorrow’s Black Clover episode.


----------



## Holla

Ok so I’ve only known that My Hero Academia had a second movie for about a month now. I honestly don’t know how I didn’t know about it sooner. Anyways I finally got around to watching it tonight and man it’s so good! I watched the first one when it was in theatres here back when it came out (I actually made a 2 hour drive to go see it as that was the closest city that was showing it at the time). I guess you could say I’m a bit of a fan haha.  The Two Heroes movie was decent but Heroes Rising blows it out of the water.

I actually watched the dubbed version as I couldn’t find the subbed version for the life of me. I appreciate dubs and subs equally provided the dub is well done, but I’ve seen the whole series and the first movie in Japanese but that’s ok. I recognized several of the English voice actors and feel like they made pretty good choices with the casting. My boyfriend has never even heard of My Hero Academia (he kinda lives under a rock and mostly watches stuff that’s 10+ years or older) so I’ll probably get on changing that at some point haha. I know he prefers dubs as he’s not great at reading so I’d love to watch the series from the beginning again but dubbed sometime. 


Spoiler:  Heroes Rising Spoilers



I loved the emotion in this movie so much. It made me love Deku just that much more (and I already loved his character a ton from before). I also used to really dislike Bakugo but this movie made me realize that he’s not all bad especially deep down. The tag team of Deku and Bakugo both using One for All was super awesome. By far this is the best movie I’ve seen in a long time.


The movie definitely helped satisfy my hype for the upcoming season at least for a little bit haha. I definitely recommend giving Heroes Rising a watch if you haven’t yet.


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> Okay, so apparently I was dumb and didn’t think to check the news.  There was an earthquake that happened in Japan, so the newest episode got pushed back a week.  Completely understandable and I hope the people there are doing okay.
> 
> For now, I’m looking forward to tomorrow’s Black Clover episode.


Same here. I was all hyped to watch the new episode yesterday and couldn't figure out why it wasn't there. I looked it up today and now I totally understand. Hopefully everyone in Japan is doing well and looking forward to next week now.


----------



## Midoriya

Today’s Black Clover episode was really good!



Spoiler: for Black Clover



We learned about Nacht, the Vice Captain of the Black Bulls, who is apparently devil-possessed and has been a spy in the Spade Kingdom for a long time.  He has agreed to teach Asta how to use his devil powers.  Then there was an emergency Magic Knights Squad Captain meeting, and Nacht shared the information he had with them on the Advent of Qliphoth (which is the way the world is connected with the underworld for the devils to appear).  Everyone agreed to go and rescue Yami and William together.  Looks like my prediction was right about the Magic Knight underlings going to save their captains.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Corrie

SK8 The Infinity though guys!!

I adore Miya and Reki. They're both sooo cute!! I'm watching dubbed so I'm behind from the sub but am really enjoying so far! It was a random watch too. My sister and I were making fun of some of the crappy and lazy new anime openings and then Sk8 came up and we both were like OMG this actually looks awesome, let's watch it!


----------



## Holla

Midoriya said:


> Today’s Black Clover episode was really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Black Clover
> 
> 
> 
> We learned about Nacht, the Vice Captain of the Black Bulls, who is apparently devil-possessed and has been a spy in the Spade Kingdom for a long time.  He has agreed to teach Asta how to use his devil powers.  Then there was an emergency Magic Knights Squad Captain meeting, and Nacht shared the information he had with them on the Advent of Qliphoth (which is the way the world is connected with the underworld for the devils to appear).  Everyone agreed to go and rescue Yami and William together.  Looks like my prediction was right about the Magic Knight underlings going to save their captains.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Only 2 episodes left so unless they wrap things up quick I can see it ending on a cliffhanger. Only time will tell. Either way I look forward to seeing where the story goes.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m on episode 92 of Naruto now, and at around the part where Naruto has to master Rasengan in a week (and the introduction of Lady Tsunade into the series).  Still moving kind of slowly on it, but I’ll be done with season four soon, and then I’ll be about halfway through the show (which of course, afterwards, I’m going to have to watch Naruto Shippuden ).


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> Well I have just spent probably too much money on an Ochaco Uraraka figure. I’ll share pics when it arrives.  Safe to say I’m starting to get hype for the next season of MHA. Wooo!



So I also just ordered the Deku figure from the same set.  I would have ordered him earlier but he was out of stock from most online stores. So he’s coming from a different place than Ochaco which isn’t a bad thing cause she’s been stuck in New Jersey since Friday... Her tracking has updated recently but it’s still saying the same location. I had to order both from the US so it’ll probably take a while to get either of them. Doesn’t help that Deku is coming from California. Oh well as long as they come eventually I’ll be happy.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Y'all I'm so excited


----------



## tessa grace

I just watched most of season 2 of tpn (i didn't watch episode 10) and-


Spoiler: tpn season 2 spoilers



wow.
i don't really know how to feel.
honestly i'm missing norman's old personality and i know that its supposed to show that he's changed but still
the plot is a little different than the manga so i hope the ending of the anime overall is different than the manga ending cause that sucked
for one moment i really thought norman was gonna die again, honestly i feel like that problem was resolved a little too quickly
i'm missing the suspense. i feel like that there isn't a lot of intense moments and it's quite sad
i don't think it's as good as season 1 (for many, many reasons) but i don't regret watching it
ISABELLA IS GRANDMA
ACTUALLY
WOW THAT WAS A TWIST
vincent is annoying and i never trusted him
for some reason i feel like when norman and emma met its like in those movies when the popular girl comes back with a whole new set of friends and the childhood friend gets abandoned and ghosted
like they just aren't clicking
but ray and emma are having adorable moments (brother and sister vibes aw)


...


GILDA WITH HER HAIR UP




anyways im not good at explaining my thoughts but what do you guys think?


----------



## Midoriya

*was

The most recent episode of Jujutsu Kaisen that came out today was interesting!



Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



I’m glad we got to see Fushiguro grow as a character and as a fighter.  His domain, Chimera Shadow Garden, looks like it could be pretty deadly once complete.  Looking forward to seeing Itadori and Kugisaki face the other two curses in battle.



Which reminds me, there’s only one episode left of Jujutsu Kaisen in season one!  Oh no!  What ever shall we do?  Really looking forward to the season finale next Friday!


----------



## Holla

Thought I’d share this post by Crunchyroll. I’m definitely Asta right now haha.





Also, just one week left until MHA returns! Plus Ultra!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Is anybody still watching Yashahime? I think there were one or two others on here who were following it.

Anyway I watched the season finale and tbh I wasn't impressed, 



Spoiler: series spoilers?



but then again the only episode I've really gotten into was the one detailing Setsuna's backstory. :/ Idk these past couple episodes have been better and I was really thinking I'd be down with watching another season, but I feel like the writing is too fast-paced and they're not really fleshing out the characters and their relationships the way they ought to. Setsuna emerged as my favorite of the three girls in the latter half but her death scene didn't feel that impactful (although I was pretty moved by her referring to Towa as her sister for the first time), it just felt like a setup for The Big Fight at the end, whose stakes I... didn't really understand. I get he seems to be training them (? in a way), but Zero seemed like the much more obvious target until Kirinmaru killed Setsuna.

I'm hoping next season will somehow be better. Idk if they thought it'd just be one season so they sped through production on the first half, learned it'd be two during the second half so they tried to pump the brakes a little and resolve some plot lines while leaving others open, or what. Maybe I'll just be wearing my clown makeup again this fall lmao


Inuyasha is one of my favorite series so I'm kind of sad but not totally surprised since I never really understood the point of a sequel. Idk man.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> Is anybody still watching Yashahime? I think there were one or two others on here who were following it.
> 
> Anyway I watched the season finale and tbh I wasn't impressed,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: series spoilers?
> 
> 
> 
> but then again the only episode I've really gotten into was the one detailing Setsuna's backstory. :/ Idk these past couple episodes have been better and I was really thinking I'd be down with watching another season, but I feel like the writing is too fast-paced and they're not really fleshing out the characters and their relationships the way they ought to. Setsuna emerged as my favorite of the three girls in the latter half but her death scene didn't feel that impactful (although I was pretty moved by her referring to Towa as her sister for the first time), it just felt like a setup for The Big Fight at the end, whose stakes I... didn't really understand. I get he seems to be training them (? in a way), but Zero seemed like the much more obvious target until Kirinmaru killed Setsuna.
> 
> I'm hoping next season will somehow be better. Idk if they thought it'd just be one season so they sped through production on the first half, learned it'd be two during the second half so they tried to pump the brakes a little and resolve some plot lines while leaving others open, or what. Maybe I'll just be wearing my clown makeup again this fall lmao
> 
> 
> Inuyasha is one of my favorite series so I'm kind of sad but not totally surprised since I never really understood the point of a sequel. Idk man.


I just heard some things about it. I'm going to let it get further along before giving it a chance, since I know the Inuyasha's creator isn't involved past the character designs.


----------



## Holla

I watched Your Name again tonight. I watched the sub version back in 2016. This time I got to see the dub. I was pleasantly surprised to recognize a couple of the English voice actors so that was fun. I really enjoyed revisiting this movie.

I had forgotten about the movie taking place 2016 (same year it released). So I found the part that was “a few years later” amusing as they clearly show a calendar and it says 2021. Perfect time to rewatch it I suppose.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just heard some things about it. I'm going to let it get further along before giving it a chance, since I know the Inuyasha's creator isn't involved past the character designs.


I keep hearing inconsistent things regarding Rumiko Takahashi's involvement-- some say she's only involved with the character designs, some say she has final say on the scripts, but I can't find any actual source on what she's doing.

I think it has glimmers of being really good, this has just been a pretty rocky first season. Hopefully this is as low as it gets and now that the girls seem to have some concrete motivation it'll move along better.


----------



## LadyDestani

So today I watched Season 2 Episode 10 of the Promised Neverland and all I can say is that I'm disappointed. I've enjoyed the season up to this point but...



Spoiler



the only thing this episode really had going for it was the reunion with Phil, which was very touching. There were numerous twists and re-directions that seemed to come out of nowhere. They really needed more time to delve into some of the backstories and flesh out the motivations if they wanted things to play out the way they did. As it was, it just moved from one thing to the next in a very disjointed fashion with no real explanation. I was not pleased.


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> So today I watched Season 2 Episode 10 of the Promised Neverland and all I can say is that I'm disappointed. I've enjoyed the season up to this point but...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing this episode really had going for it was the reunion with Phil, which was very touching. There were numerous twists and re-directions that seemed to come out of nowhere. They really needed more time to delve into some of the backstories and flesh out the motivations if they wanted things to play out the way they did. As it was, it just moved from one thing to the next in a very disjointed fashion with no real explanation. I was not pleased.


I was about to write something about this too.


Spoiler:  



I agree with basically everything you said. It was too confusing and unlike season 1, the plot twists came out of no where and made no sense. For starters, I am positive that the demons wouldn't stop eating humans that willingly. Honestly I don't know whats going to happen next and I feel like there's too many plotholes.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

BNA is a great anime. WATCH IT. Also, TWEWY is getting an anime, WOOOO


----------



## Midoriya

Just finished watching the latest episode of RWBY and that was certainly a series of what the heck moments.  

I’m going to watch Attack on Titan next and I think it’s going to be much of the same.  

EDIT: Can confirm it was much of the same.  Looking forward to the Attack on Titan series finale next Sunday!


----------



## Holla

I don’t think I’ve posted these anywhere on here before. I went to Anime North in Toronto back in 2019 (before the chaos hit). I was dumb and never took a photo of my full cosplay by myself but oh well. I had permission to take/share these photos with fellow cosplayers otherwise I wouldn’t be sharing them here. I didn’t know any of them personally.

I cosplayed Wendy Marvell from FairyTail.


Spoiler



Selfie from when I first got to the event (it was a few hour trip from where I live). I think I left home around 4 or 5 in the morning to get there for opening time haha.



Met fellow guild mate Natsu (I really should have handed my bag off to a friend...)




Also Lucy (really that bag...)




Highlight of the day was getting to meet Brittney Karbowski (English voice actress for Wendy). Normally you have to pay for photos but she loved my cosplay so much she took her own picture and later posted it to Twitter (with my permission of course) so I saved this from there haha.



She also signed this for me.






I still have the full cosplay so maybe if I can get more temporary tattoos I’ll get a proper picture of just the full cosplay one day.


----------



## biibii

I am watching Horimiya rn and I am so sad there won't be a second season. Then again most romance anime don't which is  

This may be my new favorite


----------



## Holla

Just watched the latest episode of Black Clover. Hard to believe next week will be the last episode for a while. Though I don’t mind a break personally.



Spoiler



I honestly wasn’t expecting to see the elves again so soon but hey. Nice to hear positive news about what happened to Tetia at least.

Asta actually going head to head with his devil is pretty interesting, though with the way the episode ended I’m not so sure they will actually be fighting. I look forward to the next (and last) episode for a while.


----------



## Frida644

Just saying that I’m SO EXCITED for the final season of fruits basket! I watched the first episode about 2-3 times now oops xD 
I’m so ready to see more kyo/tohru time!


----------



## Bluelady

Midoriya said:


> Just finished watching the latest episode of RWBY and that was certainly a series of what the heck moments.



Aw, yeah! Thanks for reminding me that RWBY is back. Damn, they’re already in episode 12....I really joined the season late.


----------



## Midoriya

Bluelady said:


> Aw, yeah! Thanks for reminding me that RWBY is back. Damn, they’re already in episode 12....I really joined the season late.



Yeah, I still watch it after all this time haha.  Been watching since volume one.  I was referring to episode 13 though.  I’m not sure if it’s available for everyone yet, but it will be before too long.  I had to do a double take after watching that episode to make sure I saw everything right.


----------



## Bluelady

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I still watch it after all this time haha.  Been watching since volume one.  I was referring to episode 13 though.  I’m not sure if it’s available for everyone yet, but it will be before too long.  I had to do a double take after watching that episode to make sure I saw everything right.


13 episodes? I’m guessing that the season is almost over. Ah, I’m so excited now!


----------



## Midoriya

Bluelady said:


> 13 episodes? I’m guessing that the season is almost over. Ah, I’m so excited now!



Yeah, I just looked it up because I was curious as well and it looks like there will be 14 episodes this volume, so just one left to go.  Seems like Jujutsu Kaisen, Attack on Titan, RWBY, and Black Clover are all ending around the same time.


----------



## Holla

Just got a notification that my Deku figure is out for delivery today!!! A birthday present to myself I suppose haha. Plus Ultra!

Despite being ordered a few days ahead Ochaco on the other hand is still stuck in limbo (different seller/shipping company). I had no idea FedEx was so slow in the US. Though the store I bought her from always uses FedEx and they had better prices than the seller I got Deku from (but they didn’t have Deku in stock).

Just crazy to think not only was Deku ordered after Ochaco, but Deku also came all the way from California to Ontario compared to Ochaco who has been stuck in New Jersey for about 2 weeks now.

I really look forward to getting Deku tonight though, and I’ll be happy as long as I get Ochaco eventually.


----------



## Holla

Update: Deku is here!!! PLUS ULTRA!!!

Don’t mind the bad lighting it’s a bad time of day and my room isn’t the greatest. Also don’t mind the Sailor Moon figures in the background aha.


Spoiler











Gonna display him in the box (sans plastic insert) as I’m out of space in my actual display case.

Love the quality on him. He’s by far the biggest and nicest figure I currently own. I highly recommend the ArtFX line they are pricey but 100% worth the price.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Tangentially related, Sony buying Crunchyroll is being delayed by an antitrust investigation.


----------



## tessa grace

Boy do I have some things to say about the series (i think season 3 will never happen and shouldn't happen)/season finale of The Promised Neverland Season 2


Spoiler: if you arent in a mood to hear me rage then dont read (also manga and anime spoilers lol)



I loved season 1 of the promised neverland. I highly recommend it. It was well thought out, cute, and very wholesome while facing dark, sad things. It showed healthy relationships between siblings. It was so good. I was really excited to watch season 2 and when I did, well the first episodes were very underwhelming, and although I haven't read the manga I know most of the spoilers and people said it was straying away from the manga. I was okay with that. The manga ending kind of sucked. It was rushed and didn't feel as smart or well thought out as the beginning of the manga/show. Emma loses her memory, and lets just say that doesn't sit well with me. But anyways, forget the manga, we're talking about the anime here. After episode 5 when Norman came back, I had mixed feelings. I was excited to see my main man here, but I was also confused on why he was being all genocide like. So those episodes happened, and the timeskip was a little confusing, and everything was rushed, but I still thought, 'hey they can turn this around, right?'
Episode 9 was quality content. I loved episode 9. I actually felt with the characters and the music and the mood. I cried when Norman cried, and I really, really, liked that episode. I was so stoked to see something that could potentially be better than the manga and I thought they could end the 'norman betraying everyone again' arc and wrap up season 2 with them preparing a long preparation to save the kids still at the farms. Season 3 could of made this really good. There was hope.

but noooooo.

Episode 9 was a turning point. Everything was good.
Episode 10 decided to push everything leading up to this point off a cliff. It had crazy plot twists with no explanation, and things didn't make sense. Everything was turning out good. That's not what this show is about. Not everyone just gets saved. Its not like there's just no conflict. But that's what ep 10 and 11 did! There just wasn't conflict. I wasn't intrigued. I had to stop myself from constantly checking my phone. Even when there was an interesting plot, like norman possibly dying from the tests, it was quickly resolved that same episode, like what the heck?!?
Same thing happened with Peter Ratri. He could've been an interesting character. Had this been not the SERIES FINALE, I would've been interested in his character arc and his backstory. But 7 minutes into the last episode of the show and I'm so disappointed. He just had what I would call a naruto filler character backstory and died like that. I didn't even care.
So suddenly, Isabella's on their side.  She was literally insane in season 1, and I thought she was going to hunt down the kids after what happened at the beginning of season 2. But instead she's grandma, and good, and how? (but i'll get the unanswered questions soon enough, dont worry) And everyone decides to forgive her. After an unhealthy relationship of pretending to give these kids a good life, they decide to love her? THEY WERE RUNNING FROM HER.
I wasn't liking this episode. At all. So suddenly, all random conflict that showed up is suddenly resolved out of nowhere confusingly, and more plot twists happen. Emma mentions this promise she would make and how she's going to stay behind and I'm like, "YES season 3 could turn this around and we could get some quality content! we can learn more about the characters and the demons!" although I was sad to see iconic characters like Gilda and Phil leave. It would be okay. Emma and Norman and Ray can be besties and have good moments again.

BUT NOOOOOOO.

They do a giant time skip with little flashes in between their lives, and though I thought it was cute, it was A TERRIBLE ENDING! WHAT EVEN HAPPENED?
Honestly I'm so unsatisfied. I feel like they really could've had potential and gone somewhere in season 2 but truly they failed at it terribly. It wasn't really a bad ending, but it was not good. I wish I could forget about it. I hate that it has to be over because of the ending.
unanswered questions time also dont mind me raging in the background
1. So what the heck was the whole promise thing that Emma was talking about?
2. Speaking of Emma, did she liberate the farms? What even happened in the timeskip?
3. More deep into the promise thing, why did they bring up this plot on the LAST EPISODE if they were just going to leave it unanswered? Was there a promise made?
4. What happened to Isabella? Did everyone find out that Ray was her child (and why the heck did they ignore that) and did she meet someone and get married?
5. How about Mujika and Sonju? Did they just feed everyone their blood and stuff or are the demons going to starve?
6. So yeah, what about the demons? (period- there's so many questions i could ask but I'm just going to leave it at that)
7. What about Emma and Norman? (i mean i don't want to get too deep into ships here but he did have a crush on her) What up with that?
8. What was with that shot of Emma and Mujika? I perceive it as friendship but what were the producers trying to tell us through that?
9. What was that whole season 1 deal with 'the one' and 'nafiri'? Why are they just throwing that out the window?
10. James Ratiri/William Minerva. What even were his goals? What happened to him (that small flashback explained nothing to be honest)

Psychologically, season 1 was so good.
Season 2 kind of ruined everything.
Obviously there were interesting good parts, but the cons just outweighed the pros.
(obviously this is my opinion so you guys can feel free to argue, and although im mad about the ending i feel its better than the manga ending, and i think after a week or so of being mad i'll be ready to accept that season 2 sucked and i'll move on to binge watching demon slayer )
The episode just came out so there isn't a lot of news articles and such about it, but I liked this person's point of view on the series and I think you guys should read it:  https://butwhythopodcast.com/2021/03/25/review‌-the‌-‌promised‌-‌neverland‌-‌season‌-‌2‌-‌episode‌-‌11/


edit: wow i just realized how much i just wrote, i am so sorry to whoever had to read this.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

I just want BNA season 2.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Damn. I put on Ready to (the opening to BNA) and I'm already feeling like putting it on repeat then NIGHT RUNNING (the ending) on repeat the again and again.


----------



## Nefarious

We got some news about the 3rd My Hero Acadamia movie this morning. Not sure talking about it is consider spoilers, but announcing the release date is fine, right? It's coming out the 6th of August this year in Japan! I'm really excited for it, especially as it seems to take place during one of my favorite arcs.  I hope it comes to US soon after, I've been lucky enough to have been able to see the previous two movies in theaters. Gotta keep that streak up haha.


Spoiler: poster and a meme







The boys are going international!


----------



## Stnh

Ok so Naruto, I love naruto


----------



## LadyDestani

thetessagrace said:


> Boy do I have some things to say about the series (i think season 3 will never happen and shouldn't happen)/season finale of The Promised Neverland Season 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if you arent in a mood to hear me rage then dont read (also manga and anime spoilers lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I loved season 1 of the promised neverland. I highly recommend it. It was well thought out, cute, and very wholesome while facing dark, sad things. It showed healthy relationships between siblings. It was so good. I was really excited to watch season 2 and when I did, well the first episodes were very underwhelming, and although I haven't read the manga I know most of the spoilers and people said it was straying away from the manga. I was okay with that. The manga ending kind of sucked. It was rushed and didn't feel as smart or well thought out as the beginning of the manga/show. Emma loses her memory, and lets just say that doesn't sit well with me. But anyways, forget the manga, we're talking about the anime here. After episode 5 when Norman came back, I had mixed feelings. I was excited to see my main man here, but I was also confused on why he was being all genocide like. So those episodes happened, and the timeskip was a little confusing, and everything was rushed, but I still thought, 'hey they can turn this around, right?'
> Episode 9 was quality content. I loved episode 9. I actually felt with the characters and the music and the mood. I cried when Norman cried, and I really, really, liked that episode. I was so stoked to see something that could potentially be better than the manga and I thought they could end the 'norman betraying everyone again' arc and wrap up season 2 with them preparing a long preparation to save the kids still at the farms. Season 3 could of made this really good. There was hope.
> 
> but noooooo.
> 
> Episode 9 was a turning point. Everything was good.
> Episode 10 decided to push everything leading up to this point off a cliff. It had crazy plot twists with no explanation, and things didn't make sense. Everything was turning out good. That's not what this show is about. Not everyone just gets saved. Its not like there's just no conflict. But that's what ep 10 and 11 did! There just wasn't conflict. I wasn't intrigued. I had to stop myself from constantly checking my phone. Even when there was an interesting plot, like norman possibly dying from the tests, it was quickly resolved that same episode, like what the heck?!?
> Same thing happened with Peter Ratri. He could've been an interesting character. Had this been not the SERIES FINALE, I would've been interested in his character arc and his backstory. But 7 minutes into the last episode of the show and I'm so disappointed. He just had what I would call a naruto filler character backstory and died like that. I didn't even care.
> So suddenly, Isabella's on their side.  She was literally insane in season 1, and I thought she was going to hunt down the kids after what happened at the beginning of season 2. But instead she's grandma, and good, and how? (but i'll get the unanswered questions soon enough, dont worry) And everyone decides to forgive her. After an unhealthy relationship of pretending to give these kids a good life, they decide to love her? THEY WERE RUNNING FROM HER.
> I wasn't liking this episode. At all. So suddenly, all random conflict that showed up is suddenly resolved out of nowhere confusingly, and more plot twists happen. Emma mentions this promise she would make and how she's going to stay behind and I'm like, "YES season 3 could turn this around and we could get some quality content! we can learn more about the characters and the demons!" although I was sad to see iconic characters like Gilda and Phil leave. It would be okay. Emma and Norman and Ray can be besties and have good moments again.
> 
> BUT NOOOOOOO.
> 
> They do a giant time skip with little flashes in between their lives, and though I thought it was cute, it was A TERRIBLE ENDING! WHAT EVEN HAPPENED?
> Honestly I'm so unsatisfied. I feel like they really could've had potential and gone somewhere in season 2 but truly they failed at it terribly. It wasn't really a bad ending, but it was not good. I wish I could forget about it. I hate that it has to be over because of the ending.
> unanswered questions time also dont mind me raging in the background
> 1. So what the heck was the whole promise thing that Emma was talking about?
> 2. Speaking of Emma, did she liberate the farms? What even happened in the timeskip?
> 3. More deep into the promise thing, why did they bring up this plot on the LAST EPISODE if they were just going to leave it unanswered? Was there a promise made?
> 4. What happened to Isabella? Did everyone find out that Ray was her child (and why the heck did they ignore that) and did she meet someone and get married?
> 5. How about Mujika and Sonju? Did they just feed everyone their blood and stuff or are the demons going to starve?
> 6. So yeah, what about the demons? (period- there's so many questions i could ask but I'm just going to leave it at that)
> 7. What about Emma and Norman? (i mean i don't want to get too deep into ships here but he did have a crush on her) What up with that?
> 8. What was with that shot of Emma and Mujika? I perceive it as friendship but what were the producers trying to tell us through that?
> 9. What was that whole season 1 deal with 'the one' and 'nafiri'? Why are they just throwing that out the window?
> 10. James Ratiri/William Minerva. What even were his goals? What happened to him (that small flashback explained nothing to be honest)
> 
> Psychologically, season 1 was so good.
> Season 2 kind of ruined everything.
> Obviously there were interesting good parts, but the cons just outweighed the pros.
> (obviously this is my opinion so you guys can feel free to argue, and although im mad about the ending i feel its better than the manga ending, and i think after a week or so of being mad i'll be ready to accept that season 2 sucked and i'll move on to binge watching demon slayer )
> The episode just came out so there isn't a lot of news articles and such about it, but I liked this person's point of view on the series and I think you guys should read it:  https://butwhythopodcast.com/2021/03/25/review‌-the‌-‌promised‌-‌neverland‌-‌season‌-‌2‌-‌episode‌-‌11/
> 
> 
> edit: wow i just realized how much i just wrote, i am so sorry to whoever had to read this.


I won't have a chance to watch the latest episode until this weekend, but as soon as I do I'll read everything in your spoiler. I'm already not looking forward to this episode after last week's episode, but I'm going to watch it anyway for...closure?


----------



## Holla

So my boyfriend called me tonight for my birthday and we talked about a lot of things including anime and manga. I kept mentioning MHA and without specifically saying he should watch it I seem to have planted the seed as he sounded interested in checking it out at some point. 

My job here is done. PLUS ULTRA (lol)


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> Just watched the latest episode of Black Clover. Hard to believe next week will be the last episode for a while. Though I don’t mind a break personally.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly wasn’t expecting to see the elves again so soon but hey. Nice to hear positive news about what happened to Tetia at least.
> 
> Asta actually going head to head with his devil is pretty interesting, though with the way the episode ended I’m not so sure they will actually be fighting. I look forward to the next (and last) episode for a while.



Finally got around to watching it and it was really interesting.



Spoiler: for Black Clover



I’m glad all the Magic Knights and Guardians are okay.  Those explosions definitely could have caused a lot of damage had the Magic Knights there not stopped them.  Also can’t wait to see the next episode and what becomes of the devil-binding ritual.  Is that woman with the green eyes that the devil remembered Asta’s mother?  I have a feeling she might be related to Asta, but I’m not sure.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



I’m now officially caught up with everything.  I can’t believe there’s only one episode of Jujutsu Kaisen, RWBY, Attack on Titan, and Black Clover left.  It’s definitely going to be weird only watching My Hero Academia and Naruto after having watched so many shows at the same time for awhile.  It’ll be a nice change of pace for me though, and much appreciated.

Speaking of which, it’s officially Jujutsu Kaisen Friday!  Really looking forward to the season finale coming out today!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Okay, so I barely ever watched Animes, but the ones I watched are definitly worth mentioning.
Just be aware, if you're not into gore / horror then better don't google them. 

My absolute favorite is "Deadman Wonderland".. I would lie if I said that I didn't dream once.. or twice.. okay, maybe more than this about the male main character. >->

I also love "Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni" and watched "Umineko No Naku Koro Ni" because of it, but Umineko was too confusing for me and one scene was just too much gore for me. I couldn't eat after that for a while and had to pause the series for at least a month, lol.
But I finished it and I still have no clue what on earth happened in it. All I know is that I want to be a blue haired anime girl now >o<
My brother was the one that told me about "Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni" and he said I'm like "Rika".. cute but psycho, which sadly fits xD
If one day I'm skinny enough I want to cosplay her so badly. By far my favorite anime character :3

And of course, "Death Note".. the classic. It was my first Anime ever and I loved it! Nate is just such a cutie, I wish he was real ;x
Funnily enough, a friend that I later found also likes Death Note and he always calls me "Near" now and he's "L" for me.
We are like brother and sister, haha. =)

_Also, I hope my boyfriend won't somehow find this, because he hates weebs and he knows I like anime a bit, but not THAT much _


----------



## Holla

Guys guys guys... it’s tomorrow... AHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Corrie

Princess Mipha said:


> Okay, so I barely ever watched Animes, but the ones I watched are definitly worth mentioning.
> Just be aware, if you're not into gore / horror then better don't google them.
> 
> My absolute favorite is "Deadman Wonderland".. I would lie if I said that I didn't dream once.. or twice.. okay, maybe more than this about the male main character. >->
> 
> I also love "Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni" and watched "Umineko No Naku Koro Ni" because of it, but Umineko was too confusing for me and one scene was just too much gore for me. I couldn't eat after that for a while and had to pause the series for at least a month, lol.
> But I finished it and I still have no clue what on earth happened in it. All I know is that I want to be a blue haired anime girl now >o<
> My brother was the one that told me about "Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni" and he said I'm like "Rika".. cute but psycho, which sadly fits xD
> If one day I'm skinny enough I want to cosplay her so badly. By far my favorite anime character :3
> 
> And of course, "Death Note".. the classic. It was my first Anime ever and I loved it! Nate is just such a cutie, I wish he was real ;x
> Funnily enough, a friend that I later found also likes Death Note and he always calls me "Near" now and he's "L" for me.
> We are like brother and sister, haha. =)
> 
> _Also, I hope my boyfriend won't somehow find this, because he hates weebs and he knows I like anime a bit, but not THAT much _


Good to know! I adore the Higurashi series and have kinda wanted to check out the Umineko series. Glad to know it's still gorey but also kinda confusing.


----------



## Holla

After messaging @Midoriya the other day about finding a playlist of the full versions of the MHA Academia openings but it not being overly friendly for sharing I've gone and made my own.

I scoured YouTube for what I believe to be official versions of the full songs by the original bands. Original music videos included as well (though they just have a still image for "The Day"). None of these songs are mine obviously, but below you will find the playlist.



			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-KOyI7Ra5ERrpgnMEkM5QDb7bOngWkSz
		


Hopefully this works I've never made a playlist and shared it before haha.


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> I won't have a chance to watch the latest episode until this weekend, but as soon as I do I'll read everything in your spoiler. I'm already not looking forward to this episode after last week's episode, but I'm going to watch it anyway for...closure?


'closure'
thats funny
anyways yeah be prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## Holla

Ok I can’t even right now... so my Deku figure came yesterday and well my Ochaco figure came today. Talk about crazy good timing! They look so good together!!!







Spoiler: Bonus pic with her helmet



Unfortunately it distorts her face (which I was aware this figure has this issue). I don’t mind too much though as I prefer her without the helmet anyways.


----------



## Midoriya

Just watched the season finale of _Jujutsu Kaisen (2020)_!



Spoiler: for Jujutsu Kaisen



It was really awesome to watch Itadori and Kugisaki unleash their abilities and take down the special grade curses Eso and Kechizu.  Seems like all of the first-years have grown tremendously already.  It’s unfortunate that Fushiguro’s sister is still under a curse’s influence, but it’s to be expected.  The small heart to heart between Itadori and Kugisaki was good.  I’m really looking forward to what the next season brings.  Also, looks like my man Gojou is taking the credit as always.  



Review for _Jujutsu Kaisen (2020)_:

Jujutsu Kaisen isn’t your typical shounen anime.  Yes, while most of the show is comprised of action and fights as compared to other anime, it also has its comedic moments, its cool moments, its sad moments, and its... weird moments.  Everything from the dialogue between the characters to their motivations, the settings, and even the themes are all really well done, and are a bar, if not several bars, above other shounen anime.  If you’re interested in the genre, supernatural things, or just want to have a good time, this show is for you.  Not to mention the openings and endings are banger AF.  _Jujutsu Kaisen (2020) _exorcises its way in on the anime scale at a hot 10/10 (and would be above that if possible).  

—-

Really looking forward to the season five premiere of MHA tomorrow as well as the volume eight finale of RWBY!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Holla said:


> Ok I can’t even right now... so my Deku figure came yesterday and well my Ochaco figure came today. Talk about crazy good timing! They look so good together!!!
> 
> View attachment 364205
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus pic with her helmet
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it distorts her face (which I was aware this figure has this issue). I don’t mind too much though as I prefer her with the helmet anyways.View attachment 364206


Distorted Uraraka face is so funny


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the season finale of Jujutsu Kaisen tonight. It was awesome, as expected from this anime. I thought Kugisaki really had a chance to shine in this episode. She was one of my least favorite characters up to this point (because there are just so many other great characters), but she went up quite a bit in my esteem after this fight.

It seems like MHA is already available on Crunchyroll, but I didn't have time to watch it since I decided to finish up Jujutsu Kaisen first. I'll catch up this weekend.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the season five premiere of My Hero Academia!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



It was nice seeing the students back in school and still on their way to becoming full-fledged heroes.  The emergency drill was interesting.  Mirio Togata falling into rivers now is a meme and no one can convince me otherwise.  .  Also funny that Amajiki just wanted to go home even though he was acting as a villain.  It looks like Class 1-A was able to successfully win in the emergency drill.  It’s still frustrating that Midoriya can’t unleash his full power without hurting someone too badly (at least, that’s why I’m guessing he restrained himself from hitting Amajiki).  The flashback from Endeavor in which Dabi was there was _really _interesting, and now I’m curious to see if any kind of deal was made since Endeavor was essentially powerless at the time.  Hawks being a traitor isn’t really a surprise as I already kind of knew about that.  Next episode looks even more interesting.  Looking forward to it!



Later today I’ll be watching the volume eight finale of RWBY.  Looking forward to that as well.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Midoriya said:


> Watched the season five premiere of My Hero Academia!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for My Hero Academia
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice seeing the students back in school and still on their way to becoming full-fledged heroes.  The emergency drill was interesting.  Mirio Togata falling into rivers now is a meme and no one can convince me otherwise.  .  Also funny that Amajiki just wanted to go home even though he was acting as a villain.  It looks like Class 1-A was able to successfully win in the emergency drill.  It’s still frustrating that Midoriya can’t unleash his full power without hurting someone too badly (at least, that’s why I’m guessing he restrained himself from hitting Amajiki).  The flashback from Endeavor in which Dabi was there was _really _interesting, and now I’m curious to see if any kind of deal was made since Endeavor was essentially powerless at the time.  Hawks being a traitor isn’t really a surprise as I already kind of knew about that.  Next episode looks even more interesting.  Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I’ll be watching the volume eight finale of RWBY.  Looking forward to that as well.


I want to find a video where it's just the opening itself with the animation but I cant find one


----------



## Midoriya

Wiimfiuser said:


> I want to find a video where it's just the opening itself with the animation but I cant find one



I know right.  Crunchyroll never has the openings and endings on their channels anymore until much later.  I was going to comment that I absolutely LOVE the new opening and ending though!  It’s more lighthearted and a nice change of pace from last season.


----------



## LadyDestani

thetessagrace said:


> Boy do I have some things to say about the series (i think season 3 will never happen and shouldn't happen)/season finale of The Promised Neverland Season 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if you arent in a mood to hear me rage then dont read (also manga and anime spoilers lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I loved season 1 of the promised neverland. I highly recommend it. It was well thought out, cute, and very wholesome while facing dark, sad things. It showed healthy relationships between siblings. It was so good. I was really excited to watch season 2 and when I did, well the first episodes were very underwhelming, and although I haven't read the manga I know most of the spoilers and people said it was straying away from the manga. I was okay with that. The manga ending kind of sucked. It was rushed and didn't feel as smart or well thought out as the beginning of the manga/show. Emma loses her memory, and lets just say that doesn't sit well with me. But anyways, forget the manga, we're talking about the anime here. After episode 5 when Norman came back, I had mixed feelings. I was excited to see my main man here, but I was also confused on why he was being all genocide like. So those episodes happened, and the timeskip was a little confusing, and everything was rushed, but I still thought, 'hey they can turn this around, right?'
> Episode 9 was quality content. I loved episode 9. I actually felt with the characters and the music and the mood. I cried when Norman cried, and I really, really, liked that episode. I was so stoked to see something that could potentially be better than the manga and I thought they could end the 'norman betraying everyone again' arc and wrap up season 2 with them preparing a long preparation to save the kids still at the farms. Season 3 could of made this really good. There was hope.
> 
> but noooooo.
> 
> Episode 9 was a turning point. Everything was good.
> Episode 10 decided to push everything leading up to this point off a cliff. It had crazy plot twists with no explanation, and things didn't make sense. Everything was turning out good. That's not what this show is about. Not everyone just gets saved. Its not like there's just no conflict. But that's what ep 10 and 11 did! There just wasn't conflict. I wasn't intrigued. I had to stop myself from constantly checking my phone. Even when there was an interesting plot, like norman possibly dying from the tests, it was quickly resolved that same episode, like what the heck?!?
> Same thing happened with Peter Ratri. He could've been an interesting character. Had this been not the SERIES FINALE, I would've been interested in his character arc and his backstory. But 7 minutes into the last episode of the show and I'm so disappointed. He just had what I would call a naruto filler character backstory and died like that. I didn't even care.
> So suddenly, Isabella's on their side.  She was literally insane in season 1, and I thought she was going to hunt down the kids after what happened at the beginning of season 2. But instead she's grandma, and good, and how? (but i'll get the unanswered questions soon enough, dont worry) And everyone decides to forgive her. After an unhealthy relationship of pretending to give these kids a good life, they decide to love her? THEY WERE RUNNING FROM HER.
> I wasn't liking this episode. At all. So suddenly, all random conflict that showed up is suddenly resolved out of nowhere confusingly, and more plot twists happen. Emma mentions this promise she would make and how she's going to stay behind and I'm like, "YES season 3 could turn this around and we could get some quality content! we can learn more about the characters and the demons!" although I was sad to see iconic characters like Gilda and Phil leave. It would be okay. Emma and Norman and Ray can be besties and have good moments again.
> 
> BUT NOOOOOOO.
> 
> They do a giant time skip with little flashes in between their lives, and though I thought it was cute, it was A TERRIBLE ENDING! WHAT EVEN HAPPENED?
> Honestly I'm so unsatisfied. I feel like they really could've had potential and gone somewhere in season 2 but truly they failed at it terribly. It wasn't really a bad ending, but it was not good. I wish I could forget about it. I hate that it has to be over because of the ending.
> unanswered questions time also dont mind me raging in the background
> 1. So what the heck was the whole promise thing that Emma was talking about?
> 2. Speaking of Emma, did she liberate the farms? What even happened in the timeskip?
> 3. More deep into the promise thing, why did they bring up this plot on the LAST EPISODE if they were just going to leave it unanswered? Was there a promise made?
> 4. What happened to Isabella? Did everyone find out that Ray was her child (and why the heck did they ignore that) and did she meet someone and get married?
> 5. How about Mujika and Sonju? Did they just feed everyone their blood and stuff or are the demons going to starve?
> 6. So yeah, what about the demons? (period- there's so many questions i could ask but I'm just going to leave it at that)
> 7. What about Emma and Norman? (i mean i don't want to get too deep into ships here but he did have a crush on her) What up with that?
> 8. What was with that shot of Emma and Mujika? I perceive it as friendship but what were the producers trying to tell us through that?
> 9. What was that whole season 1 deal with 'the one' and 'nafiri'? Why are they just throwing that out the window?
> 10. James Ratiri/William Minerva. What even were his goals? What happened to him (that small flashback explained nothing to be honest)
> 
> Psychologically, season 1 was so good.
> Season 2 kind of ruined everything.
> Obviously there were interesting good parts, but the cons just outweighed the pros.
> (obviously this is my opinion so you guys can feel free to argue, and although im mad about the ending i feel its better than the manga ending, and i think after a week or so of being mad i'll be ready to accept that season 2 sucked and i'll move on to binge watching demon slayer )
> The episode just came out so there isn't a lot of news articles and such about it, but I liked this person's point of view on the series and I think you guys should read it:  https://butwhythopodcast.com/2021/03/25/review‌-the‌-‌promised‌-‌neverland‌-‌season‌-‌2‌-‌episode‌-‌11/
> 
> 
> edit: wow i just realized how much i just wrote, i am so sorry to whoever had to read this.


So I finished up The Promised Neverland today and I just have to say that I agree with literally EVERYTHING you said here. I loved season 1 and I honestly thought this could become one of my favorite anime of all time, but they ruined it with season 2. If the last 2 episodes didn't exist and had become the basis for a fully fleshed out story arc for season 3, I probably would have been okay with that.



Spoiler



And seriously, what was with all of those images at the end? I get that they were supposed to show the character and story progression during the time jump, but it just left me frustrated. What did some of those images even mean?!?


----------



## Midoriya

Just watched the volume eight finale of RWBY!



Spoiler: for RWBY



So, basically, Ruby, Weiss, Blake, And Yang all fall into the abyss and die.  Jaune basically kills Penny so that Winter can have the winter maiden’s power.  Then Jaune doesn’t make it out of the place in time and dies as well.  That one guy with the long arms (forgot his name) basically shields Qrow, Harriett, the other girl, and Robyn from an explosive blast and dies.  General Ironwood loses.  Pretty sure Jacques Schnee died when Atlas fell on top of Mantle, but who cares about him?  Cinder and Salem get away and evil wins.  Well, um... okay then.   Will there be another volume?  If so, I’m looking forward to it!



Review of _RWBY (volume eight)_: Full disclosure, this volume isn’t bad, but it’s a LOT darker than the rest of the series.  And it isn’t necessarily well done either.  Kind of feels like RWBY has lost its edge as a show.  Still, I will say that the fights were pretty good and the settings were nice.  RWBY volume eight ranks in at 5/10 on the anime scale.  Not heavily in favor of it, but didn’t strongly dislike it either.



Spoiler: alternate ending



Professor Ozpin: “But wait, viewers!  That’s not the end of the show!  Don’t you want to know how, as Cinder and Salem were getting away, Cthulhu Pikachu appeared, defeated Cinder, and then took on Salem.  And don’t worry.  Cthulhu Pikachu can’t die either.  So the rest of the episodes of this show will feature Cthulhu Pikachu annoying Salem to no end so that she can’t do anything else, and thus, Cthulhu Pikachu saves Remnant from Salem.  Oh, the things Cthulhu Pikachu would do _just_ to annoy Salem.  My goodness, it’s boring me just reading these off one by one!  Can you even call this a proper fairy tale anymore?  I’m not sure.  Well, the end.  Goodnight.  At least _I _didn’t have to die.  Booyah!”

Cthulhu Pikachu:








—-

Um, well, anyway.  Looking forward to the series finale of Attack on Titan tomorrow!


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, so apparently I jumped to conclusions and Attack on Titan season four (the final season) is going to have a part two much like season three had two parts.  Part two is set to release sometime in winter 2022.  Just really hoping that means January or February 2022 and not December, LOL.  Please don’t make us wait.  ;_;

Anyway, the final episode for part one is out now and I plan on watching it soon.


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> Okay, so apparently I jumped to conclusions and Attack on Titan season four (the final season) is going to have a part two much like season three had two parts.  Part two is set to release sometime in winter 2022.  Just really hoping that means January or February 2022 and not December, LOL.  Please don’t make us wait.  ;_;
> 
> Anyway, the final episode for part one is out now and I plan on watching it soon.


I jumped to the same conclusion but while watching the episode that I thought would be the finale today, I realized there was no way they were wrapping everything up yet. To be fair, when I looked it up it seems they didn't announce that there would be a part two until right after the final episode of part 1 aired in Japan, so we couldn't have known.

Now the waiting begins...

At least we have My Hero Academia and other shows to get us through until then.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> I jumped to the same conclusion but while watching the episode that I thought would be the finale today, I realized there was no way they were wrapping everything up yet. To be fair, when I looked it up it seems they didn't announce that there would be a part two until right after the final episode of part 1 aired in Japan, so we couldn't have known.
> 
> Now the waiting begins...
> 
> At least we have My Hero Academia and other shows to get us through until then.



Yeah, apparently it was set to be an Attack on Titan movie, but was changed to a part two at the last moment.  I’m really glad they did though as it’ll give the series more screen time than it would have received from just a movie.  That, and ngl, but an Attack on Titan _movie_ sounds kind of weird to be honest.


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, apparently it was set to be an Attack on Titan movie, but was changed to a part two at the last moment.  I’m really glad they did though as it’ll give the series more screen time than it would have received from just a movie.  That, and ngl, but an Attack on Titan _movie_ sounds kind of weird to be honest.


Well, I have watched the live-action Attack on Titan movies and they definitely didn't do the story justice, but then again live-action rarely does. I'm glad they switched it from a movie to more episodes, too. I don't want the ending to be a disappointment after all this time.


----------



## Maymeows16

I don't watch a lot of Anime but one I got super into was The Promised Neverland. Season 1 was so amazing and I was excited for Season 2 until it got absolutely destroyed T~T 
I haven't read the Manga but I spoiled a lot of it like the characters that were coming in Goldy Pond and other major things so I was looking forward to it after Season 1 and 2 years it ended up being horrible. I'm so sad that it got destroyed because I have never really gotten into an anime as much. But now I'll just read the Manga for sure even though I don't really read Manga, I just love this one and am willing to read it. I didn't finish the anime but know parts of how it ended and it was a good thing I stopped lmao o~O


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> So I finished up The Promised Neverland today and I just have to say that I agree with literally EVERYTHING you said here. I loved season 1 and I honestly thought this could become one of my favorite anime of all time, but they ruined it with season 2. If the last 2 episodes didn't exist and had become the basis for a fully fleshed out story arc for season 3, I probably would have been okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And seriously, what was with all of those images at the end? I get that they were supposed to show the character and story progression during the time jump, but it just left me frustrated. What did some of those images even mean?!?


Exactly. Season 3 would've redeemed this show.


Spoiler



and the images were referencing SEVERAL (50+ chapters i believe) arcs and things that happened in the manga which could've been a great season 3 because the goldy pond arc in the manga is gold- but they decided to 'explain' everything and start a new plot but INSTEAD OF DOING SEASON 3, they just decided to finish it up with a powerpoint show.


anyways sorry that i rage but i hope you understand my thoughts.


Maymeows16 said:


> I don't watch a lot of Anime but one I got super into was The Promised Neverland. Season 1 was so amazing and I was excited for Season 2 until it got absolutely destroyed T~T
> I haven't read the Manga but I spoiled a lot of it like the characters that were coming in Goldy Pond and other major things so I was looking forward to it after Season 1 and 2 years it ended up being horrible. I'm so sad that it got destroyed because I have never really gotten into an anime as much. But now I'll just read the Manga for sure even though I don't really read Manga, I just love this one and am willing to read it. I didn't finish the anime but know parts of how it ended and it was a good thing I stopped lmao o~O


i didn't really like the manga ending, and although i didn't read it, im sure its at least better than season 2.


----------



## Midoriya

Finally got around to watching the last episode of season four part one for Attack on Titan!



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan



I thought it was interesting how Yelena killed her own comrade.  Not sure if Armin crying in support of Zeke’s plan was real or fake.  Looks like a huge battle is going to come up between Yelena’s forces + the Jaegerists versus the invading Marleyans. Definitely looking forward to it!



Can’t wait for the final episode (for now) of Black Clover to come out soon!  It should be good for sure.  Also, apparently there’s going to be a Jujutsu Kaisen movie and a Black Clover movie.  Looking forward to those as well.


----------



## Holla

I just watched the season finale of Black Clover during my lunch break at work.


Spoiler



No surprise that the woman at the end of last episode was Asta’s Mom they look so alike. I can see why she sent Asta away now even though she clearly didn’t want to. Her raising the magic-less devil was super cute though.

The fight between Asta and his devil was neat especially since Asta was able to hold his own just using his left arm and Yami’s sword. After the fight I knew all along that Asta wouldn’t make the devil binding contract. Of course he would befriend the devil instead. I really look forward to seeing where this all goes once the series returns after its hiatus.

You can tell it’s clearly not over as people still need rescuing and everyone seemed pretty pumped about getting everyone back somehow.


----------



## Corrie

Dunno if I posted this already and this isn't really _anime_ but I just gotta say that throughout my journey of collecting all of the Durarara!! light novels, I still have no idea why book 8 is nowhere to be found. You'd expect it to be the final book that's hard to find or something. It's really odd. I have 12 out of 13 and it's driving me batty.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally got around to watching the season 5 premiere of My Hero Academia! Such a fun episode and a great start to the season.

I was a little behind because I found two OVAs that I hadn't watched yet called "Do-or-die Survival Training." So, of course, I had to watch those first. But now I'm all caught up and ready to go.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> I just watched the season finale of Black Clover during my lunch break at work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise that the woman at the end of last episode was Asta’s Mom they look so alike. I can see why she sent Asta away now even though she clearly didn’t want to. Her raising the magic-less devil was super cute though.
> 
> The fight between Asta and his devil was neat especially since Asta was able to hold his own just using his left arm and Yami’s sword. After the fight I knew all along that Asta wouldn’t make the devil binding contract. Of course he would befriend the devil instead. I really look forward to seeing where this all goes once the series returns after its hiatus.
> 
> You can tell it’s clearly not over as people still need rescuing and everyone seemed pretty pumped about getting everyone back somehow.


 
Just watched it as well, and



Spoiler: for Black Clover



I called it that Licita was Asta’s mother.  It’s interesting how both Asta and Liebe were children of hers (though Liebe was adopted, of course).  It’s sad that she had to die to protect Liebe from the devil Lucifero.  I thought it was great how Asta chose to befriend Liebe instead of binding him as a servant.  Really shows his true character.  I’m definitely looking forward to when this show returns in the future!



Well, now all I have to watch for awhile is My Hero Academia and Naruto.  I plan on watching the season five premiere again before season five episode two comes out this Saturday.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m on episode 97 of Naruto now, which means I only have around 8 episodes to go until I finish season four.  May try to just binge it all tonight since I have time, but we’ll see.  On another note, not too much longer now until the second episode of MHA season five comes out!


----------



## LadyDestani

With the majority of my anime shows ending their seasons last week, I decided to check out a new anime: Joran: The Princess of Snow and Blood. The first episode was really just setting up the story so I'm not sure how good it will be yet, but it's got some pretty imagery and an interesting concept. I'm willing to continue giving it a chance.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season four of Naruto yesterday and I really enjoyed the season.  All I can say is Orochimaru and Kabuto are creeps.  

Also, the battle between the three legendary sannin was awesome.

Rewatched the season five premiere of MHA just now in preparation for the second episode.  The first episode of each season has been mostly a recap episode for awhile, so I’m definitely looking forward to where the show progresses from here.  Also, once this arc is over I have heard that things get a lot darker...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

People are saying good things about something called World Trigger. Not seeing a physical listing on my preferred online shop. Blu-ray is up for pre-order for a discounted $97?!


----------



## Holla

Well I’m randomly awake at 6am and the new MHA episode just went live on Crunchyroll about 30 mins ago. May as well watch it now.  


Edit: Just finished watching it and


Spoiler



Endeavour is trying to make amends with his family. Probably a little too late in my opinion but at least he’s trying? He has a matching scar with Shoto now too which is interesting. It’s still weird seeing him without his signature flames all over his body.

Finally some more insight into One for All/All for One. So One for All was originally given from All for One to his quirkless brother. Interesting. I’m curious to find out more in the future. Deku is the 9th to get it but I’m curious how this will also affect him going forward.


----------



## Midoriya

Just watched the most recent episode of MHA!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



It seems I _may _be wrong about Hawks.  Looks like he’s infiltrating the League of Villains as a double agent at the request of the heroes side.  Still waiting to see if he betrays his status as a hero though.  Also, it looks like there’s trouble in the Todoroki family (I definitely imagined that in Present Mic’s voice, xD)!  I think the most interesting part of the episode, however, was towards the end where we got some backstory into All For One and the original holder of One For All.  The past “vestiges” or holders of One For All looked interesting and I’d really like to know more about them at some point.  Looks like next episode is going to feature Class 1-A versus Class 1-B.  Looking forward to it for sure!


----------



## Holla

Midoriya said:


> Just watched the most recent episode of MHA!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for My Hero Academia
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I _may _be wrong about Hawks.  Looks like he’s infiltrating the League of Villains as a double agent at the request of the heroes side.  Still waiting to see if he betrays his status as a hero though.  Also, it looks like there’s trouble in the Todoroki family (I definitely imagined that in Present Mic’s voice, xD)!  I think the most interesting part of the episode, however, was towards the end where we got some backstory into All For One and the original holder of One For All.  The past “vestiges” or holders of One For All looked interesting and I’d really like to know more about them at some point.  Looks like next episode is going to feature Class 1-A versus Class 1-B.  Looking forward to it for sure!



Haha I see you are up first thing in the morning as well! True MHA fans aren’t we?


----------



## LadyDestani

I was finally able to watch the finale for RWBY volume 8 today on Crunchyroll.



Spoiler



It definitely left a lot of questions up in the air about the fate of Team RWBY and Jaune. When Yang fell first, I thought maybe she died, but when all of them fell I figured they must be transported somewhere else. The brief clip after the credits seemed to confirm that. Wherever they are, it will probably not be good and I'm sure they'll have to work hard to get back to everyone else.

I agree with @Midoriya that this volume didn't have the same pull and energy as some of the early volumes. I wonder if that's due to the loss of the show's creator. But there's still enough to keep me watching to the end. I want to see how they finally defeat Salem, assuming they do.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

GUYS!!! THE BURST GEN OF BEYBLADE HAS ENTERED THE FINAL SEASON. RIP FOR A FEW YEARS UNTIL THE NEXT GEN.



This is the opening. Not much action, but I like it.


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm trying to watch Hunter X Hunter dub beyond the Greed Island arc but can't find an option for free that is legal. Any help?

Edit: Sorry to be annoying but I prefer dub lol


----------



## Nefarious

Ahh, finally been able to catch up on the weekly animes I've missed out while out of state and man am I sad to see them go. 

The ending of Black Clover really tugged at my heartstrings. Asta never losing his way? Always love to see it! Was really anticipating for that backstory to the demon that's been attached to Asta, never expected them to be brothers. Leaves me asking who or _what_ Asta's father is, if his mom had the ability to drain mana and life force. Can't wait till it makes it's return in a few years, though, in the meantime am looking forward to the movie that's coming out!

The ending of Beastars season 2 was pretty wild, but I liked even the outrageous parts. Nothing like letting your bro eat your leg so he can power up to really cement your friendship hahaha. Am super tempted to dive into the manga while I wait for season 3 though, definitely can tell it's heading to some interesting territories.

Glad to see MHA return! The first episode is really fun. Mirio is an absolute goofball, love him for it haha. Second episode is a great start to this upcoming arc! I hardly ever read ahead to an anime, but as I follow what's currently happening in the manga, it's really nice looking back and really understand what a character's feelings and motivations are from the beginning. Next weeks episode is going to be a fun one for sure though, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Midoriya

*THIS IS A PSA.  A PSA.  JOJO’S BIZARRE ADVENTURES STONE OCEAN ANIME (PART 6) IS CONFIRMED TO BE IN PRODUCTION AND COULD BE RELEASED AS EARLY AS NEXT YEAR.  HYPE!!!*

Alright, that is all.  XD.
​


----------



## toxapex

Midoriya said:


> *THIS IS A PSA.  A PSA.  JOJO’S BIZARRE ADVENTURES STONE OCEAN ANIME (PART 6) IS CONFIRMED TO BE IN PRODUCTION AND COULD BE RELEASED AS EARLY AS NEXT YEAR.  HYPE!!!*
> 
> Alright, that is all.  XD.
> ​



I am so hyped for this... 6 is such a good part but it's been a few years since I read it so it will be a good refresher 

Plus I got my friends into jojo during college so we will probably be watching together and experiencing with them for their first time


----------



## Holla

Fruits Basket Season 3 should finally drop in just a couple more hours! I’m not big into romancey Shojo type anime most of the time (I watch way more Shonen on a regular basis), but when I do it completely sucks me in. I guess it’s a bit of a guilty pleasure genre of mine haha. 

Edit: I can see that the sub is now live on Crunchyroll as well as the dub on Funimation. I can't wait to get home this evening to watch it!


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching the first episode of season 3 of Fruits Basket. I'm excited for the final season!

I normally don't want a cheesy, everybody is happy type of ending, but that's honestly what I'm hoping for with this anime. I don't want to see a single one of the characters upset or left out...except maybe Akito.

P.S. I haven't read the manga so I'm going into this blind. I have no idea how it ends.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched a couple episodes of season five of Naruto.  So glad that Idate was able to beat Ugly-Rectangular-Face-Guy in a race (that’s not his name, that’s just what I call him  ) with the help of Naruto and friends.  Next time I watch I’ll be looking forward to the fight between Naruto and Sasuke.  Going to be interesting for sure.


----------



## pochy

ok ik this isn’t technically anime but i just read some snk final chapter spoilers!


Spoiler: spoiler warning!!



i liked the final chapter. i’m kind of sad that eren’s plan from the beginning was to sacrifice himself... but i thought the whole flashback thing with him and armin, and them seeing the world in the paths made it at least bittersweet. + the last page is also kind of nice. i’m also happy that my fave characters survived, jean and connie (ok sasha died a while ago but she made a reappearance) ALSO LEVI LOOKS COOL??? with his scars and such. ok that wasn’t super plot-revealing but i think that’s most of what i wanted to say :’)


----------



## hakutaku

I'm currently watching Yuru Camp season 2. I've been hyped to watch it since the first season aired years ago!


----------



## LadyDestani

Zombie Land Saga is back! I watched the first episode of season 2, Zombie Land Saga Revenge, today. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Romaki

I watched A Silent Voice last night. Not sure how to feel about it. I wish it didn't need to build this romance when it should really focus on the declining mental health of the two main characters.


----------



## Holla

Not exactly anime but still related. I’ve been playing Clannad on Switch again (it’s the visual novel version of the anime). I just finished the Misae route and it was a bit odd but interesting. Now I’m starting the Tomoyo route and I know many people say it’s their fave route so I look forward to finding out why. After that I should be able to start the true “canon” Nagisa route. I’ve only had the game 2 years now haha.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched the most recent episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ that just came out!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Midoriya talked with All Might about seeing the original holder of One For All as well as All For One.  It seems like this conversation between Midoriya and the original holder of One For All is the only time it has happened, so All Might doesn’t know a lot about it.  The clash between Class 1-A and Class 1-B where they’re battling in teams looks like it’s going to be really good.  Shinso transferring to the hero course is (somewhat?) expected since he mentioned wanting to be a hero in the past and he’s also in the opening for the fifth season.  Looks like Jurota Shishida of Class 1-B thought he had the jump on the Class 1-A team, but now has to deal with Shinso’s quirk.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'd like to see someone here react to Sanrio's "Ringing Bell" or "Chirin's Bell". I haven't seen it.


----------



## Burumun

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to see someone here react to Sanrio's "Ringing Bell" or "Chirin's Bell". I haven't seen it.


It's been a while since I watched it, but I don't remember it being that bad. Sure, it's more brutal and heavy than you'd expect a movie by Sanrio to be, but people act like it's on the level of Watership Down or Plague Dogs, which it's not.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Since I last posted, I finally finished Jujutsu Kaisen! It's super good and I cannot wait for the prequel movie! 

I'm so close to finishing Demon Slayer. I'm actually going to watch the movie in theatres on the 24th! I'm really excited for that. Will post my thoughts on it once the time comes! :3

I'm gonna finish Rent-a-Girlfriend in the near future, but until then, I gotta finish Durarara!! as well... T^T

Gonna start watching Cowboy Bebop sometime soon, too. Has anyone watched Cowboy Bebop? If so, what are your thoughts on it? Is it worth the watch? :0


----------



## Midoriya

Macchiato said:


> Gonna start watching Cowboy Bebop sometime soon, too. Has anyone watched Cowboy Bebop? If so, what are your thoughts on it? Is it worth the watch? :0



Cowboy Bebop is definitely worth the watch.  It was one of the first anime shows I watched and I immensely enjoyed it.  I’ve never met anyone who didn’t like it.  Just be warned that it deals with some heavy themes and there’s a fair amount of violence.  If you’re okay with all of that, I’d say go for it.  The characters are all well-written, as is the story.  Hope you enjoy it, friendo.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Burumun said:


> It's been a while since I watched it, but I don't remember it being that bad. Sure, it's more brutal and heavy than you'd expect a movie by Sanrio to be, but people act like it's on the level of Watership Down or Plague Dogs, which it's not.


Right, more a Grave of the Fireflies, less of a Gantz?


----------



## Holla

Looks like Dish// (the band who did the newest opening for My Hero Academia) finally posted the official full version of the song on YouTube. Sadly not a music video but oh well, it’s still nice to have the full song. I have added it to the playlist I made of all the official full versions of songs from the MHA openings. I’ll link the playlist below in case some one would like it and missed/lost the link last time I shared it. 



			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-KOyI7Ra5ERrpgnMEkM5QDb7bOngWkSz


----------



## Plume

I thought this season would be horrific, so I was pleasantly surprised when I tried out about 16 shows over the weekend and found almost all of them decent!

I think I'll be keeping up with the following:
MHA, of course
86: Eighty Six - this had an interesting premise and reminded me of older anime.
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - I loved the first Megalo Box and this one doesn't disappoint.
Mars Red - I'm not huge on anime vampire stories, but I feel like a lot of care went into this one...curious to see where it's headed. Also the ending song...Hyde!
SSSS. Dynazenon - I loved this one! I'm liking it even more than Gridman. I love that the cast is a bunch of delinquents.
Odd Taxi - Amazing??? Probably going to be AOTS for me.
Godzilla Singular Point - Surprisingly decent.

& there's a few other shows I haven't watched yet but am interested in, so this list has potential to grow!


----------



## Milleram

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to see someone here react to Sanrio's "Ringing Bell" or "Chirin's Bell". I haven't seen it.



I watched Ringing Bell a couple of years ago. Yeah, it was a little heavier than I expected, and one of the character's actions seemed a little weird to me at the time, but I remember it being okay. It seemed a little dated, but I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## Holla

Nintendo announced a new Switch Lite colour today. It seemed familiar to me...





Fruits Basket Season 2 Episode 14:


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> Not exactly anime but still related. I’ve been playing Clannad on Switch again (it’s the visual novel version of the anime). I just finished the Misae route and it was a bit odd but interesting. Now I’m starting the Tomoyo route and I know many people say it’s their fave route so I look forward to finding out why. After that I should be able to start the true “canon” Nagisa route. I’ve only had the game 2 years now haha.



Finished Tomoyo's route. I didn't absolutely love it like most people seem to but I will agree that it was an overall good route. I can finally start into the true canon story now with Nagisa's route and I can't wait. Even if After Story is likely to follow it and I'm likely to bawl my eyes out more than once just like with the anime.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m at episode 111 of Naruto now.  I’ve watched 110/220 episodes, so I’m halfway done with the show!  What a wild ride it has been so far.  I’m interested to see if the squad Shikamaru assembled to bring Sasuke back to the Hidden Leaf Village will succeed or not.  Definitely looking forward to the second half and then Naruto Shippuden!


----------



## Holla

MHA x Deadpool crossover


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382366122226307073


----------



## Midoriya

It’s the SatAM, time for a new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ episode!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Kirishima and Koda got captured by the Class B team and things were looking tough for the Class A team, even after capturing Tsuburaba.  That was, until Kaminari, Tsuyu, and Shinso came up with a plan to try and win.  First, Tsuyu cloaked the three of them in her mucus smell so that Shishida couldn’t tell who was who.  Then, Kaminari got intentionally captured by the enemy to try and draw their attention away from the others.  Shinso brainwashed Shiozaki of Class 1-B while being hidden, and Tsuyu carried her away to the jail.  Rin got captured as well.  Shishida went after Shinso, though this proved to be a fatal mistake as Tsuyu came back and threw Rin into Shishida, knocking them both out.  Both Shiozaki, Rin, and Shishida of Class 1-B were successfully captured and the Class 1-A team + Shinso wins!  It was a very exciting episode and the Class A team’s recovery and strategy was well done.  Up next will be battle two.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Mairmalade

Plume said:


> I thought this season would be horrific, so I was pleasantly surprised when I tried out about 16 shows over the weekend and found almost all of them decent!
> 
> I think I'll be keeping up with the following:
> MHA, of course
> 86: Eighty Six - this had an interesting premise and reminded me of older anime.
> Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - I loved the first Megalo Box and this one doesn't disappoint.
> Mars Red - I'm not huge on anime vampire stories, but I feel like a lot of care went into this one...curious to see where it's headed. Also the ending song...Hyde!
> SSSS. Dynazenon - I loved this one! I'm liking it even more than Gridman. I love that the cast is a bunch of delinquents.
> *Odd Taxi - Amazing??? Probably going to be AOTS for me.*
> Godzilla Singular Point - Surprisingly decent.
> 
> & there's a few other shows I haven't watched yet but am interested in, so this list has potential to grow!


Somehow threw myself into watching seven shows this season. Odd Taxi has also been my favorite thus far, so I’m happy to see it’s on someone’s list!  They portray character interactions so well and leave a lot for us to find and start thinking about. I love the driver’s candid responses to everything haha. 

It’s a nice break from standard tropes and mysteries laced with predictable drama.


----------



## LadyDestani

Since I'm following fewer anime this season, I decided to check out The Slime Diaries. It's just a cute little spin-off of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime that follows daily life in the town. It won't be something I watch as a priority, but when I have a day with no other current anime to watch, it's a nice filler.


----------



## Holla

Started watching Cells at Work with my boyfriend yesterday. I’ve seen it before but figured it was one he’d enjoy that isn’t too long as a first series to get into together.

This is my first time watching it dubbed though and the fact that Cherami Leigh voices the main character (the ditzy red blood cell) makes me really excited to watch it again. I love her as a voice actress. I knew it was her the second I heard the voice.


----------



## Licorice

Where the heck can I find the last two seasons of jojo in english dub.....


----------



## Midoriya

Licorice said:


> Where the heck can I find the last two seasons of jojo in english dub.....



I’m not sure where it might be to be honest, but have you tried looking to see if Funimation has it?  Funimation has a good amount of the English dubs for shows, so I imagine it could be there.  Other than that you could try Hulu or some other streaming site.  Pretty sure all of those places will let you do a free trial, and you can just cancel it afterwards.  In any case, I hope you’re able to find it!


----------



## Licorice

Midoriya said:


> I’m not sure where it might be to be honest, but have you tried looking to see if Funimation has it?  Funimation has a good amount of the English dubs for shows, so I imagine it could be there.  Other than that you could try Hulu or some other streaming site.  Pretty sure all of those places will let you do a free trial, and you can just cancel it afterwards.  In any case, I hope you’re able to find it!


I’ve tried.  Hulu has seasons 1-2 english dub and funimation doesn’t have them either. I’ve tried Crunchyroll and netflix too.


----------



## Midoriya

Licorice said:


> I’ve tried.  Hulu has seasons 1-2 english dub and funimation doesn’t have them either. I’ve tried Crunchyroll and netflix too.



Ooooofff.  I’m not sure where they would be then.  That’s so weird because I know the last seasons of the show (English dub of JoJo) were on TV, so for them to not be on any streaming sites doesn’t make any sense at all.  

Maybe there’s someone else that can reply here and knows how to access them.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season five of Naruto.  The fights with the Sound Ninja Five were really intense.  I also wasn’t expecting Gaara, Kankuro, and Temari to come to Rock Lee, Kiba and Akamaru, and Shikamaru’s aid.  Also... the whole first fight between drunk Rock Lee and Kimimaro was hilarious.  Drunk Rock Lee is best Rock Lee.  

Looking forward to the continuation of the fight between Naruto and Sasuke and where the show goes from here now that Sasuke is dead set on meeting up with Orochimaru.


----------



## Neb

To get myself back into anime I decided to start an anime watching challenge on Anilist (it’s like My Anime List except it has a better community and user interface).

Basically I’ll watch 20 shows that match various prompts. For example one prompt requested “a series from your dropped list.” That means I had to go through my list of anime I quit watching and chose one to continue. I went with Hitoribocchi no Marumatu Seikatsu!


----------



## Nefarious

Licorice said:


> I’ve tried.  Hulu has seasons 1-2 english dub and funimation doesn’t have them either. I’ve tried Crunchyroll and netflix too.



As Mido mentioned, they aired on TV, so if you're in the US it might be worth it to check and see if Adult Swim has them available on their website. Though you'd need a cable provider to access some episodes. If they are no where to be found on any official sources, there's always 3rd party sites.


----------



## Licorice

NefariousKing said:


> As Mido mentioned, they aired on TV, so if you're in the US it might be worth it to check and see if Adult Swim has them available on their website. Though you'd need a cable provider to access some episodes. If they are no where to be found on any official sources, there's always 3rd party sites.


I didn’t think about adult swim. Thank you!


----------



## Cirice

I just watched Looking for Ojamajo Doremi. It was such a lovely movie, I think I'm going to cherish it in my memory


----------



## hakutaku

I recently passed 300 completed anime of MyAnimeList lol. Not sure whether to be happy about that or not   

Currently I'm watching the Non Non Biyori Movie (I sometimes watch movies over a period of a few days), but I'm also looking for a new relaxing slice of life series to watch!


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _aired today.  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Up next was battle two between Yaoyorozu’s Class 1-A team and Kendo’s Class 1-B team.  We got some more info on Tokoyami and the special move he developed while with Hawks, Dark Fallen Angel, which allows him to fly.  Unfortunately, once the Class 1-A team cornered Kuroiro who uses his quirk, Black, to move through the darkness and control things that way, they were attacked by Komori who uses her quirk, Mushroom, to attack opponents.  Just how will the Class 1-A team lead by Yaoyorozu rebound from this?  Definitely looking forward to the next episodes!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Watched Demon Slayer: Mugen Train in the theatres yesterday! It was very very good. 10/10 would watch it again. And I probably am going to see it again sometime this week.



Spoiler: SPOILERS FOR Demon Slayer: Mugen Train



I was super upset when Rengoku died. I cried like a little baby. It was audible ugly sobbing. However, I loved the part where Tanjiro and Inosuke teamed up together to take down the dream demon guy, I forget his name. Enmu, maybe? I'm pretty sure it was Enmu. Anyways, the battle between Rengoku and the Upper Three demon was AMAZING. I just wish Rengoku was the one who won -w- The credits were beautiful, homura by LiSA was an absolute tearjerker. I not only cried when Rengoku died, but during the credits as well. And the way they had subtitles for the song made it even worse xD

I do have a bit of constructive criticism about the dub though, as that's the version I saw. I didn't really like the way Tanjiro, Zenitsu, and Inosuke called Rengoku 'big bro' and I think there was a point where Tanjiro said 'bro' and wasn't really referring to anyone in particular. It was kinda like someone saying 'dude'. Correct me on that if I'm wrong on that, though, because I don't exactly remember the context... But to me, part of the dub felt a tad rushed and a teensy bit unprofessional? Overall though, I really enjoyed the dub. The movie was amazing.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Madoka Magica is getting a new movie!

I was always dissatisfied with how Rebellion left the series, so I'm happy to see it'll be getting an actual ending (? assuming this is the last one) and will be hoping it's even slightly happy lmao


----------



## Parkai

watching the TWEWY anime episode tonight!


----------



## -Lychee-

My favorite anime is Sailor Moon and Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood. I can rewatch them time and time again and enjoy it each time. I have the entire series on DVD for both of them.


----------



## Neb

I decided to watch three episodes of anime a day to get back into the habit. Today I went with one episode of Kaguya-sama Love Is War season 2 and and two episodes of That Time I Was Reincarnated As A Slime. Both shows gave me some much needed laughs.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Cried a little watching episode 4 of Nomad: Megalo Box 2. The death flags were everywhere, but it still hurts when a character you've become fond of makes a sudden exit. Apart from One Piece, I'm watching 9 new series this spring season. There are a few gems, namely Fumetsu no Anata e, Mashiro no Oto and Nomad: Megalo Box 2.


----------



## Midoriya

Just finished watching the Naruto versus Sasuke fight that’s at the beginning of season six the other day.  Just... wow.  It seems like both Naruto and Sasuke have grown a lot more than I anticipated already.  I’m looking forward to where the show goes from here and how Naruto’s “training” to deal with the Akatsuki goes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Why didn't we get season 3 in the states?







Midoriya said:


> Finished season five of Naruto.  The fights with the Sound Ninja Five were really intense.  I also wasn’t expecting Gaara, Kankuro, and Temari to come to Rock Lee, Kiba and Akamaru, and Shikamaru’s aid.  Also... the whole first fight between drunk Rock Lee and Kimimaro was hilarious.  Drunk Rock Lee is best Rock Lee.
> 
> Looking forward to the continuation of the fight between Naruto and Sasuke and where the show goes from here now that Sasuke is dead set on meeting up with Orochimaru.


I love the Kimimaro fight. I believe the curry filler I mentioned before is right after the good stuff you just saw. It's been a minute.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2021



Neb said:


> I decided to watch three episodes of anime a day to get back into the habit. Today I went with one episode of Kaguya-sama Love Is War season 2 and and two episodes of That Time I Was Reincarnated As A Slime. Both shows gave me some much needed laughs.


I think the fist few episode of Princess Jellyfish are on youtube.


----------



## biibii

Lady Timpani said:


> Madoka Magica is getting a new movie!
> 
> I was always dissatisfied with how Rebellion left the series, so I'm happy to see it'll be getting an actual ending (? assuming this is the last one) and will be hoping it's even slightly happy lmao


STOP bc i will literally cry for three weeks again. this is my all time favorite show


----------



## Holla

DISH// (the band behind the newest My Hero Academia opening No.1) just uploaded the music video for it today on their official YouTube channel! I’ve added it to my playlist with all the other openings as well. Just follow the link below:



			https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-KOyI7Ra5ERrpgnMEkM5QDb7bOngWkSz
		


Edit: I also seem to have found the music video for the The Day as well! So it’s now a full music video playlist of all the full openings!


----------



## Lady Timpani

biibii said:


> STOP bc i will literally cry for three weeks again. this is my all time favorite show


I am stockpiling tissues as we speak!!


----------



## Midoriya

Fear not, citizens!  A new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _episode has arrived!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



The Class 1-A team was being affected by Komori’s mushrooms, and started getting hit by Fukidashi’s powerful manga-to-real-life attacks as well.  Such interesting quirks!  Yaoyorozu had planned for this, however, and created a cannon to defend against Kendo as well as sending a “lucky bag” to Tokoyami and Hagakure so they could take out Fukidashi, Komori, and Kuroiro.  Unfortunately, Aoyama got caught and taken to the jail, and Komori unleashed her quirk Mushroom’s special move to hurt Tokoyami’s lungs. Yaoyorozu had also been captured by Kendo, albeit slowing Kendo down.  It was a complete victory for the Class 1-B team, although it did show the growth Yaoyorozu had as a leader as well.  Up next it will be the third match between Class 1-A and Class 1-B.  Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Giulsac

Lol does Doraemon count?  I’m a mess when it comes to animes, I start one and I never finish, but Doraemon is for sure the best I’ve ever watched


----------



## Holla

Watched the latest episode of Fruits Basket today. Man I really do feel bad for Momiji he’s had such a rough time but is such a sweetheart. 

Also found this artist on YouTube that draws characters in different styles mostly cartoon but some are anime as well. Here is Blossom from the PowerPuff girls in both My Hero Academia style as well as Splatoon style:


Spoiler












Here’s the link to the full video in case you want to watch her draw them as well as other styles too:


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve made it past the part where Naruto, Sakura, and Jiraiya go with Sasame to try and rescue Arashi.  This part was a bit predictable with how everything played out.  Now I’m about halfway through season six and at the part where Naruto is going after the villains that have escaped from the maximum security prison.  I believe the curry part that you mentioned, @Reginald Fairfield , is at the end of season six/beginning of season seven.  I’ll be paying close attention to it when I get to it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> I’ve made it past the part where Naruto, Sakura, and Jiraiya go with Sasame to try and rescue Arashi.  This part was a bit predictable with how everything played out.  Now I’m about halfway through season six and at the part where Naruto is going after the villains that have escaped from the maximum security prison.  I believe the curry part that you mentioned, @Reginald Fairfield , is at the end of season six/beginning of season seven.  I’ll be paying close attention to it when I get to it.


I just thought it was mildly better than the other filler. Have you not seen Ranmaru yet?


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just thought it was mildly better than the other filler. Have you not seen Ranmaru yet?



I don’t think I’ve seen Ranmaru yet, but I’ll let you know when I do!


----------



## Neb

I’ve been reading the manga version of “Flowers of Evil” since the anime has a mixed reception. Now I can see why. Nearly every character in this series is unlikeable. Blackmailing, gossip, peer pressure, you name it, this series has it. Flowers of Evil is a very _accurate _portrayal of High School bullying, but it was draining. I can’t read more than a chapter without getting irritated. At the same time the art is stunning. Every character has detailed facial expressions and the scenery really looks like a run down small town. At the moment I’d give it a six out of ten.


----------



## Looigi

I Have Looked Through 50 Pages Of This Anime Thread But I Have Not Seen A Single Person Who Has Mentioned Jojos Bizzare Adventure, That In My Opinion Is One Of The Most Entertaining And Action Packed Animes I've Ever Seen.ItHas Such An Amazing Storyline And It Just Has So Many Plot Twists. Oh also the promised Neverland is pretty good as well


----------



## KatieLavender

hello i am very new to the anime community, im looking for an anime that is in english and that is available on netflix or crunchyroll  any recommendations?


----------



## VanitasFan26

The anime shows I really would recommend for people who are new to anime are Pokemon and Dragon Ball Z if you like intense action battles.


----------



## LadyDestani

KatieLavender said:


> hello i am very new to the anime community, im looking for an anime that is in english and that is available on netflix or crunchyroll  any recommendations?


Hi! It kind of depends on what your interests are. Like with regular movies and TV shows, anime comes in many genres. There's rom-com, horror, action, and so on. So what kinds of genres do you typically like?


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

So I have always loved Sailor Moon (it's one of my favorite childhood shows), and while the original 90s dub is pretty awful, I do really enjoy the music from the show. I do like the ViZ dub, but miss the music from the 90s. I have tried to watch Sailor Moon Crystal but I am as attached to it, but I am super excited for Sailor Moon eternal to come out on Netflix. 

The animes that I have gotten into recently are:
Demon Slayer: I just finished the first season, I really really enjoyed it and I can't wait to see the second season. I wasn't sure if I was going to like it, but it's so good. I really want to see the movie, it's out in theaters by my house but I don't know if I'll see it there or if I will wait until it's released either on DVD or a digital platform. 

Magi Madoka Magica: I really really love this anime, I'm super excited about a new movie. 

Yashahime Princess Half-Demon.


----------



## Midoriya

Looigi said:


> I Have Looked Through 50 Pages Of This Anime Thread But I Have Not Seen A Single Person Who Has Mentioned Jojos Bizzare Adventure, That In My Opinion Is One Of The Most Entertaining And Action Packed Animes I've Ever Seen.ItHas Such An Amazing Storyline And It Just Has So Many Plot Twists. Oh also the promised Neverland is pretty good as well



Actually, JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure _has _been mentioned throughout the thread numerous times by myself, and I think by a few others as well. You must have just missed it.  It truly is one of the best out there!


----------



## KatieLavender

LadyDestani said:


> Hi! It kind of depends on what your interests are. Like with regular movies and TV shows, anime comes in many genres. There's rom-com, horror, action, and so on. So what kinds of genres do you typically like?


my boyfriend got me really into demon slayer and i enjoyed that, so something along the lines of that would be great thanks


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _was released on Saturday (Apologies for being late, been extra busy this weekend!).  Smaaaaaaaaaaaaash!!!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



In the third match it would be Todoroki, Ojiro, Shoji, and Iida in the Class 1-A team versus Kaibara, Tsunotori (Pony), Honenuki (Juzo), and Tetsutetsu Tetsutetsu in the Class 1-B team.  Tetsutetsu started by immediately using his quirk, Steel, to take out the surrounding infrastructure blocking his way.  Honenuki went with this and used his quirk, Softening, in order to soften all of the ice that Todoroki had sent at the Class 1-B team.  The Class 1-A team was caught completely off guard and Iida fell into Honenuki’s quirk, while Ojiro was attacked by Kaibara’s Gyrate quirk, and Shoji was taken away by Tsunotori’s Horn Cannon quirk.  Just when everything seemed to be going wrong for the Class 1-A team, however, Iida used his new move which allows him to use Recipro Burst for much longer.  Now, with Iida closing in on Honenuki and Todoroki set to unleash his flames, will the Class 1-A team be able to bounce back and win?!?  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## vanivon

KatieLavender said:


> my boyfriend got me really into demon slayer and i enjoyed that, so something along the lines of that would be great thanks


if you enjoyed demon slayer, you miiiiiiiight like jujutsu kaisen? it's the closest i can think of along those lines re: popular anime, and they've definitely got some similarities re: demons and curses and the overall series vibes.


----------



## _Donut_

vanivon said:


> if you enjoyed demon slayer, you miiiiiiiight like jujutsu kaisen? it's the closest i can think of along those lines re: popular anime, and they've definitely got some similarities re: demons and curses and the overall series vibes.



*+1*
I've held off on jujutsu kaisen for a while but when I eventually started watching it, I loved it! And as a Togashi fan, it containing yu yu hakusho & HxH references makes it even better


----------



## LadyDestani

KatieLavender said:


> my boyfriend got me really into demon slayer and i enjoyed that, so something along the lines of that would be great thanks


As others have recommended, Jujutsu Kaisen might be something you'd enjoy. It's got similar themes and is just a really solid anime.


----------



## Corrie

I'm almost done with SK8 (10/12) and I'm just freaking outttttttt. It's SO good!! Seriously, watch it if you haven't yet. I can't wait to see how it ends! (I'm watching the dub). I officially work at Dope Sketch now! 



Spoiler



CLICK ME


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

So I am trying to get into Attack on Titan, but it's so boring to me.. does it get any better? I'm on episode 7 if that makes a difference. I think what makes it so hard for me to get into is that I just watched Demon Slayer and I felt like that was much more action packed. (Before Demon Slayer I watched Madoka Magica.) I was able to breeze through those series quite quickly and never got bored. Is AoT more of a watch an episode or two a day type of show? I think the music is great and I do like the artwork.


----------



## Midoriya

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> So I am trying to get into Attack on Titan, but it's so boring to me.. does it get any better? I'm on episode 7 if that makes a difference. I think what makes it so hard for me to get into is that I just watched Demon Slayer and I felt like that was much more action packed. (Before Demon Slayer I watched Madoka Magica.) I was able to breeze through those series quite quickly and never got bored. Is AoT more of a watch an episode or two a day type of show? I think the music is great and I do like the artwork.



It’s interesting you say that, because Attack on Titan is actually one of the most action-packed series out there, and there’s a lot of gore and stuff.  If you’ve only watched seven episodes I’d say to keep watching it because it gets better, especially in seasons two and three.  The amount of surprise twists and fights that happen are insane.  Season four is pretty good too, albeit not my favorite (and season four part two isn’t out yet).


----------



## nyx~

I'm currently almost done with the newest season of Attack on Titan (about 5 episodes left) and loving it so far! Also I recently finished The Devil is a Part-Timer and enjoyed it, can't wait for season 2!


----------



## LadyDestani

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> So I am trying to get into Attack on Titan, but it's so boring to me.. does it get any better? I'm on episode 7 if that makes a difference. I think what makes it so hard for me to get into is that I just watched Demon Slayer and I felt like that was much more action packed. (Before Demon Slayer I watched Madoka Magica.) I was able to breeze through those series quite quickly and never got bored. Is AoT more of a watch an episode or two a day type of show? I think the music is great and I do like the artwork.


That's funny because I had a completely different impression when I started Attack on Titan. I never binge watch anything. I like to watch 1 episode a day to let things sink in before watching the next one. But with Attack on Titan, I was so caught up in it right from the very first episode that I could watch 3 or 4 episodes in a day. Things did start to slow down for me by season 3 and 4, although that may have just been because I got caught up and was forced to watch it weekly as it aired.

That's not to say that your opinion isn't valid. You're absolutely entitled to it. But I guess if you're finding it boring now, it might not be a good fit for you. I'd say to maybe give it another few episodes at least, but if it doesn't peak your interest, maybe move on to something else.


----------



## Croconaw

Never thought I’d post in this thread. I’ll admit, I’m not much of an anime fan. I had trouble getting into it. I’ve seen most of Soul Eater and I’ve seen a few episodes of Fairy Tail. Those ones never appealed to me. Are those considered decent animes? I always assumed that it was the ones I was trying to watch, because anime does seem quite popular. If not, what anime are some of the better ones? It seems interesting. I *may* look into it if there are some better ones out there!


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> Never thought I’d post in this thread. I’ll admit, I’m not much of an anime fan. I had trouble getting into it. I’ve seen most of Soul Eater and I’ve seen a few episodes of Fairy Tail. Those ones never appealed to me. Are those considered decent animes? I always assumed that it was the ones I was trying to watch, because anime does seem quite popular. If not, what anime are some of the better ones? It seems interesting. I *may* look into it if there are some better ones out there!



Soul Eater and Fairy Tail are decent, but there’s definitely better ones out there.  What genres are you interested in (such as action, adventure, horror, sci-fi, comedy, romance, etc)?


----------



## Croconaw

Midoriya said:


> Soul Eater and Fairy Tail are decent, but there’s definitely better ones out there.  What genres are you interested in (such as action, adventure, horror, sci-fi, comedy, romance, etc)?


I’m into adventure + some romance!


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> I’m into adventure + some romance!



I’m going to have to recommend _Made in Abyss_ for sure.  It’s an adventure anime and it has a bit of romance, but not to the point where it’s thrown in your face a lot or anything.  It’s just hinted at and the story focuses more on the adventure.  I believe there was a movie for the series recently too.

If you like stories that have to deal with life and how we handle it, plus one that has adventure, action, and a bit of romance, I’d definitely recommend _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ as well.  It’s by Studio Bones, which is the same studio that produced _Soul Eater_.

Then there’s _Hunter x Hunter (2011)_, which is undeniably one of the best anime out there and has a lot of adventuring in it.  Albeit, it’s more focused on action, but it’s a really fun watch and you probably wouldn’t regret it.

Those are the main ones that come to mind at the moment.  I’ll try to think of more along those genre lines.  Let me know if any of these appeal to you though!


----------



## Croconaw

Midoriya said:


> I’m going to have to recommend _Made in Abyss_ for sure.  It’s an adventure anime and it has a bit of romance, but not to the point where it’s thrown in your face a lot or anything.  It’s just hinted at and the story focuses more on the adventure.  I believe there was a movie for the series recently too.
> 
> If you like stories that have to deal with life and how we handle it, plus one that has adventure, action, and a bit of romance, I’d definitely recommend _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ as well.  It’s by Studio Bones, which is the same studio that produced _Soul Eater_.
> 
> Then there’s _Hunter x Hunter (2011)_, which is undeniably one of the best anime out there and has a lot of adventuring in it.  Albeit, it’s more focused on action, but it’s a really fun watch and you probably wouldn’t regret it.
> 
> Those are the main ones that come to mind at the moment.  I’ll try to think of more along those genre lines.  Let me know if any of these appeal to you though!


I’ll check them out and I’ll definitely let you know. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Croconaw said:


> I’ll check them out and I’ll definitely let you know. Thanks for the recommendations!


I feel obligated to mention Made in Abyss has a few sad scenes. I've just seen a few clips.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2021



Croconaw said:


> Never thought I’d post in this thread. I’ll admit, I’m not much of an anime fan. I had trouble getting into it. I’ve seen most of Soul Eater and I’ve seen a few episodes of Fairy Tail. Those ones never appealed to me. Are those considered decent animes? I always assumed that it was the ones I was trying to watch, because anime does seem quite popular. If not, what anime are some of the better ones? It seems interesting. I *may* look into it if there are some better ones out there!


I like One Punch Man so far. If zany antics of an international thief sounds good, Lupin the Third might have something you'd like, since they've been cranking out different flavors of that since at least the 80's. One of my first stand alone movies was "The Fuma Cospiracy".


----------



## Midoriya

@Reginald Fairfield I’ve (pretty much) finished up season six of Naruto and made it to season seven.  I am now at the curry filler and can officially say I’ve seen Ranmaru.  I’m looking forward to seeing how the rest of this (as well as season seven) plays out.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Midoriya said:


> It’s interesting you say that, because Attack on Titan is actually one of the most action-packed series out there, and there’s a lot of gore and stuff.  If you’ve only watched seven episodes I’d say to keep watching it because it gets better, especially in seasons two and three.  The amount of surprise twists and fights that happen are insane.  Season four is pretty good too, albeit not my favorite (and season four part two isn’t out yet).



So I’ve decided to watch a few more episodes and I’m really glad I did! It’s gotten so much better and it’s not even a little boring now. I’m on episode 21 now….I just needed to get through those slower episodes. I really like the show now


----------



## amemome

Recently rewatched *Sweetness & Lightning* (ama ama to inazuma) and it warmed my hear the same way it first did! I recommend this one to anyone looking for something wholesome and for anyone curious about Japanese cooking.

Another couple of recent anime I've also been watching/ watched are* Bofuri *(itai no wa iya nano de bougyoryoku ni kyokufuri ****ai to omoimasu),* So I'm a Spider, So What* (kumo nan desu ga, nani ka), *Poco's Udon World *(udon no kuni no kiniro kemari), *How* *Heavy are the Dumbbells You Lift *(dumbbell nan kiro moteru?), and a bunch of more mainstream ones that probably everyone is watching right now.

Biggest shoutout to *Dumbbell *anime for getting me more motivated to exercise! Not a huge fan of the fanservice shots and stuff but the workouts made me more happy to do weight training rather than just pure cardio.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I didn't know Disney could sit on the rights to something an prevent it from being used in Japan.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I believe 4kids is still clinging on to the rights of Yu-gi-Oh and Digimon, under different names after the bankruptcy and legal stuff I want to know more about. "Flatiron" released Seasons 3 and 4 of Digimon a a couple somewhat recent Yu-gi-Oh movies. Baffling liberties are still being taken, apparently.


----------



## neoratz

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I believe 4kids is still clinging on to the rights of Yu-gi-Oh and Digimon, under different names after the bankruptcy and legal stuff I want to know more about. "Flatiron" released Seasons 3 and 4 of Digimon a a couple somewhat recent Yu-gi-Oh movies. Baffling liberties are still being taken, apparently.



SPUNK. YES. this is so funny to me i kind of love that they're still doing this.... i love bad dubs and the subs still exist so it's like you get a choice between a funny experience and the intended experience (whatever you're in the mood for). also i didn't know anything about this different name stuff 0_0


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

neoratz said:


> SPUNK. YES. this is so funny to me i kind of love that they're still doing this.... i love bad dubs and the subs still exist so it's like you get a choice between a funny experience and the intended experience (whatever you're in the mood for). also i didn't know anything about this different name stuff 0_0


I don't believe they've got an official, full uncut release in the states. If I don't torrent or stream it, that would leave bootlegs. I don't believe I've seen a region free set on ebay.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

So I am all caught up on Attack on Titan, it was so good.. though I admit that the final season isn't exactly my favorite season of the series. I'm sad we will have to wait another year to see the second half but I'm sure time will go by fast. 

Right now I am watching Princess Tutu.


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ released on Saturday.  It’s time to go beyond.  Plus ULTRA!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Todoroki continued to battle against Tetsutetsu and enhanced his heat to try and repel Tetsutetsu.  Meanwhile, Honenuki deserted Iida, and so Iida went to intervene in the fight between Ojiro and Kaibara.  He took Kaibara to the jail.  Pony took care of Ojiro, however, putting him in jail.  As Honenuki closed in on Pony, Shoji, and Todoroki, Iida whizzed by with Recipro Turbo and knocked Honenuki out in one hit.  He grabbed Todoroki, who was losing consciousness by this time, and tried to outrun Honenuki’s final move, but to no avail.  Iida got trapped under the rubble and Todoroki was out nearby.  Meanwhile, Pony went into the air with Honenuki and Tetsutetsu, preventing Shoji from capturing either of them.  Time ran out, and the battle ended in a draw!  Up next will be battle four between Class 1-A and Class 1-B, featuring Bakugo’s team versus Tokage’s team.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## tessa grace

Midoriya said:


> @Reginald Fairfield I’ve (pretty much) finished up season six of Naruto and made it to season seven.  I am now at the curry filler and can officially say I’ve seen Ranmaru.  I’m looking forward to seeing how the rest of this (as well as season seven) plays out.


Okay, I finished Naruto a couple months ago and I'm on season 2 of Shippuden (though I never watch it cause it's so long)
What are your thoughts on season 5?


----------



## neoratz

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't believe they've got an official, full uncut release in the states. If I don't torrent or stream it, that would leave bootlegs. I don't believe I've seen a region free set on ebay.


oh noooo there's no official release? D: now THAT is really sad. definitely hadn't considered the downsides like that in my original post. what a bummer.... i hope there's an official release eventually!


----------



## Midoriya

thetessagrace said:


> Okay, I finished Naruto a couple months ago and I'm on season 2 of Shippuden (though I never watch it cause it's so long)
> What are your thoughts on season 5?



I thought the split between Naruto and Sasuke was to be expected.  They’re just too different from each other in what they’re trying to accomplish and how they view life.  The fights with the Sound Ninja Five were intense and I really enjoyed those as well.  Those battles were the highlight of the season for me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I was told not to watch season 2 of One Punch Man. Is it just the visual downgrade?


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I was told not to watch season 2 of One Punch Man. Is it just the visual downgrade?


I watched both seasons and since animation quality is not high on my list of priorities, the visuals didn't bother me. But the story in season 2 just felt 'meh' to me. Sure, Saitama still had some hilarious lines and moments, but there was something missing.

You can certainly give it a try if you want. Your opinion may differ. For me, it lost its charm.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Has anyone seen the anime Made in Abyss? Is it any good? I'm thinking of watching it, but I don't know if I would like it or not. I've heard good things about it, and that it's kind of sad.


----------



## Midoriya

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> Has anyone seen the anime Made in Abyss? Is it any good? I'm thinking of watching it, but I don't know if I would like it or not. I've heard good things about it, and that it's kind of sad.



Yeah, I watched it a year or two ago and loved it.  It’s a really adventure-like anime featuring two main characters, one a human and one a cyborg.  There are definitely sad scenes in the show, so be prepared for that if you do watch it.  I’d definitely recommend it though.  It’s a great anime.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I watched it a year or two ago and loved it.  It’s a really adventure-like anime featuring two main characters, one a human and one a cyborg.  There are definitely sad scenes in the show, so be prepared for that if you do watch it.  I’d definitely recommend it though.  It’s a great anime.





Spoiler



Is Reg the cyborg?


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is Reg the cyborg?





Spoiler



Yes.  I think they explained that he’s a cyborg in the show?  I honestly don’t remember, LOL.  I just know he’s not 100% human.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

The mangaka of Berserk, Miura Kentaro, has passed away. 

A sad, heartfelt loss. He was a wonderful storyteller and an amazing artist whose imagination truly knew no bounds and whose work inspired many, many others in the manga and videogame world. Berserk is, at its heart, a story of hope. Never stop struggling against the overwhelming odds, never give in to the temptation of self-loathing, never refuse help from your friends. Rest in peace, Miura-sensei.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Never did pick up the old Chrono Crusade. I forget why I didn't, aside from it having nuns.


----------



## Plume

CrankyCupcake said:


> The mangaka of Berserk, Miura Kentaro, has passed away.
> 
> A sad, heartfelt loss. He was a wonderful storyteller and an amazing artist whose imagination truly knew no bounds and whose work inspired many, many others in the manga and videogame world. Berserk is, at its heart, a story of hope. Never stop struggling against the overwhelming odds, never give in to the temptation of self-loathing, never refuse help from your friends. Rest in peace, Miura-sensei.


This is hitting me hard. ._.
Berserk meant so much to me when I was entering my adult years.

I will definitely be spending the day jamming to the 1997 OST and being sad.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Never did pick up the old Chrono Crusade. I forget why I didn't, aside from it having nuns.


I've watched it. It's been a while but I remember thinking it was pretty good.


----------



## Corrie

I just binged Saiki K in three days. It's freaking hilarious! I highly recommend to anyone!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Banana Fish was. painful.


----------



## Corrie

Lady Timpani said:


> Banana Fish was. painful.


I've considered watching it. Is it bad?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Corrie said:


> I've considered watching it. Is it bad?


It's good but there is definitely a lot of mature and upsetting/disturbing content so I'd recommend looking up trigger warnings before delving into it. The main relationship is very well developed and the plot is interesting, although I've heard the anime cut out some stuff from the manga, so I'm looking into that now. The ending is sad, though, unfortunately, and if you dislike stories about LGBT characters where 



Spoiler: series spoilers but nothing specific



one of them dies at the end


 I would probably avoid it for that reason as well. I personally don't think it's necessarily a 



Spoiler: spoilers again



bury your gays thing, though-- just unfortunately the outcome of a very harrowing life for one of the main characters.



Edited to add spoiler tags, my bad.


----------



## Corrie

Lady Timpani said:


> It's good but there is definitely a lot of mature and upsetting/disturbing content so I'd recommend looking up trigger warnings before delving into it. The main relationship is very well developed and the plot is interesting, although I've heard the anime cut out some stuff from the manga, so I'm looking into that now. The ending is sad, though, unfortunately, and if you dislike stories about LGBT characters where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: series spoilers but nothing specific
> 
> 
> 
> one of them dies at the end
> 
> 
> I would probably avoid it for that reason as well. I personally don't think it's necessarily a
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers again
> 
> 
> 
> bury your gays thing, though-- just unfortunately the outcome of a very harrowing life for one of the main characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add spoiler tags, my bad.


Hm, didn't know it was gonna be sad lmao. I might rethink!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I've watched it. It's been a while but I remember thinking it was pretty good.


I'd actually like to hear about some of the older or more obscure titles you've seen.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd actually like to hear about some of the older or more obscure titles you've seen.


Oh, wow, I've seen so many sometimes it's hard to remember until something jogs my memory like your posts. But I'll try to name a few. This list is not in any kind of order, just as they come to mind.

There were a couple of older anime that got me started as a fan. These were sort of my preferred genres back in high school and they are so well done so they were the perfect gateway.

*Vampire Hunter D
Record of Lodoss War
Vampire Princess Miyu
Vision of Escaflowne*

My current favorite anime are also considered old now. They all have deep psychological plot points and mess with your head a bit.

*Elfen Lied
Serial Experiments Lain
Perfect Blue*

Some of the more obscure anime I never see people talking about but I liked them.

*Seven Samurai
Flame of Recca
Sukeban Deka
Basilisk
Inu x Boku
Haibane Renmei
Romeo x Juliet
Emma: A Victorian Romance*

One that I'm currently watching that hasn't gotten a lot of hype:
*Joran: The Princess of Snow and Blood*

I'm still not sure how I feel about this one. It's got some awesome visuals and the opening theme is killer. The characters and story seem like they should be good, but I think there's something about the flow and timing that's keeping me from really getting invested in them. The last few episodes have been a bit better though.

Edited to add: I remembered another older anime that I was obsessed with at one point. I had tons of art and merchandise.
*Ah! My Goddess*


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> Oh, wow, I've seen so many sometimes it's hard to remember until something jogs my memory like your posts. But I'll try to name a few. This list is not in any kind of order, just as they come to mind.
> 
> There were a couple of older anime that got me started as a fan. These were sort of my preferred genres back in high school and they are so well done so they were the perfect gateway.
> 
> *Vampire Hunter D
> Record of Lodoss War
> Vampire Princess Miyu
> Vision of Escaflowne*
> 
> My current favorite anime are also considered old now. They all have deep psychological plot points and mess with your head a bit.
> 
> *Elfen Lied
> Serial Experiments Lain
> Perfect Blue*
> 
> Some of the more obscure anime I never see people talking about but I liked them.
> 
> *Seven Samurai
> Flame of Recca
> Sukeban Deka
> Basilisk
> Inu x Boku
> Haibane Renmei
> Romeo x Juliet
> Emma: A Victorian Romance*
> 
> One that I'm currently watching that hasn't gotten a lot of hype:
> *Joran: The Princess of Snow and Blood*
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about this one. It's got some awesome visuals and the opening theme is killer. The characters and story seem like they should be good, but I think there's something about the flow and timing that's keeping me from really getting invested in them. The last few episodes have been a bit better though.
> 
> Edited to add: I remembered another older anime that I was obsessed with at one point. I had tons of art and merchandise.
> *Ah! My Goddess*


I've been meaning to a hold of at least Vampire Hunter D, Flame of Recca. and Seven Samurai. I should probably prioritize Satoshi Kon stuff before Funimation gets a hold of it. Oddly I just picked up Paranoia Agent from Walmart. I think Funimation redubbed Escaflowne, not a fan of some of the new voices. I'm guessing some of these titles aren't on a streaming service

I think we got into this around the same time. I got really into buying actual volumes when the Newtype U.S.A. magazine was advertising a bunch of ADV stuff. I'm guessing 2006-2008.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've been meaning to a hold of at least Vampire Hunter D, Flame of Recca. and Seven Samurai. I should probably prioritize Satoshi Kon stuff before Funimation gets a hold of it. Oddly I just picked up Paranoia Agent from Walmart. I think Funimation redubbed Escaflowne, not a fan of some of the new voices. I'm guessing some of these titles aren't on a streaming service
> 
> I think we got into this around the same time. I got really into buying actual volumes when the Newtype U.S.A. magazine was advertising a bunch of ADV stuff. I'm guessing 2006-2008.


Vampire Hunter D is just iconic and a total classic. Seven Samurai never got really popular but I thought it had a great story, interesting characters, good action, and some emotional moments. Flame of Recca was one I watched much later. I had never heard of it until my husband introduced me to it because it was one of his favorites. I've also seen all of Ranma 1/2 because of him. He favors the lighter stuff, while I obviously favor the darker stories. But we have enough overlap to enjoy things to together.

Satoshi Kon is amazing. I've seen a lot of his stuff and all of it has been good, although Paranoia Agent is one I haven't checked out yet.

I haven't heard the redubbing of Escaflowne. I mostly watch things in their original language with subtitles. I've heard some English dubbings where the voices don't come anywhere close to how I think they should sound. And if it's an anime with Japanese names, their pronunciations make me cringe.

I was first introduced to anime in the late 90's, but it was probably the early 2000's when I became a true fan. So it's been a good 20 years with lots and lots of shows and movies under my belt.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> Vampire Hunter D is just iconic and a total classic. Seven Samurai never got really popular but I thought it had a great story, interesting characters, good action, and some emotional moments. Flame of Recca was one I watched much later. I had never heard of it until my husband introduced me to it because it was one of his favorites. I've also seen all of Ranma 1/2 because of him. He favors the lighter stuff, while I obviously favor the darker stories. But we have enough overlap to enjoy things to together.
> 
> Satoshi Kon is amazing. I've seen a lot of his stuff and all of it has been good, although Paranoia Agent is one I haven't checked out yet.
> 
> I haven't heard the redubbing of Escaflowne. I mostly watch things in their original language with subtitles. I've heard some English dubbings where the voices don't come anywhere close to how I think they should sound. And if it's an anime with Japanese names, their pronunciations make me cringe.
> 
> I was first introduced to anime in the late 90's, but it was probably the early 2000's when I became a true fan. So it's been a good 20 years with lots and lots of shows and movies under my belt.


Most of the stuff I was familiar with in the 90's was butchered Fox Kid's stuff. Some good news is those copyrights are finally expiring, so Discotek gets to put out uncut, subtitled Mon Colle Knights and Monster Rancher. I wonder if either of you would like Saiyuki. I think I'd go with the original, there were two spin-offs, maybe a fourth series somewhat recently, if it did happen. It has some action, with 90's bishies with somewhat tragic backstories. Also another monkey king, journey to the west thing.


----------



## Neb

I tried to watch episode 4 of Zombie Land Saga Revenge, but I lost interest halfway through. My attention span just isn’t what it used to be...


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Most of the stuff I was familiar with in the 90's was butchered Fox Kid's stuff. Some good news is those copyrights are finally expiring, so Discotek gets to put out uncut, subtitled Mon Colle Knights and Monster Rancher. I wonder if either of you would like Saiyuki. I think I'd go with the original, there were two spin-offs, maybe a fourth series somewhat recently, if it did happen. It has some action, with 90's bishies with somewhat tragic backstories. Also another monkey king, journey to the west thing.


I got my start with the very limited selection of videos at Blockbuster. Then, I was lucky enough to have some friends in the anime club at my local comic store. I wasn't into anime enough to want to join at the time, but they would get fansubs straight from Japan and lend me the ones they thought I would like.

I checked into Saiyuki a little and it does look interesting to me. I like the legend of the monkey king. If I can find it, I might check it out.


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ released yesterday!  It’s going beyond time!  Plus ULTRA!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Tokage’s team was set to disrupt Bakugo’s team, but Bakugo wasn’t having any of it.  With him as the focal point and Jiro, Sato, and Sero supporting, they took down Tokage’s team in under five minutes!  It was a complete victory for the Class 1-A team because Bakugo saved his teammates when they’re in danger and his teammates saved him when he was in danger, creating a good flavor of teamwork.  Up next it’ll be match five, the final match between Class 1-A and Class 1-B.  With two wins, one draw, and one loss, the Class 1-A team needs to either win it or end in a draw in order to win the joint training session.  It’ll be my team with Uraraka, Ashido, and Mineta versus Monoma’s team with Shinso and others.  Come watch me go beyond next week!  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I got my start with the very limited selection of videos at Blockbuster. Then, I was lucky enough to have some friends in the anime club at my local comic store. I wasn't into anime enough to want to join at the time, but they would get fansubs straight from Japan and lend me the ones they thought I would like.
> 
> I checked into Saiyuki a little and it does look interesting to me. I like the legend of the monkey king. If I can find it, I might check it out.


I had a Movie Gallery store with a very limited selection. They did have a subtitled Fire Emblem VHS tape. I don't believe I've seen that since. The first Saiyuki show has a tie in movie, "Saiyuki Requiem".

With Paranoia Agent today at Walmart, I also picked up Osamu Tezuka's Metropolis. Rather hyped up on the cover.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I am starting to watch Jujutsu Kaisen, it's pretty interesting so far. I'm trying not to binge to much anime because I feel like I get burnt out easily and I want to be able to enjoy it more. So I am trying to watch it more slowly. I really like the art style of this anime. 

I also really want to go to see the Dragon Slayer movie in theaters but I have no one to see it with and I get really anxious about going to movies alone so I may have to wait until it's released on digital.. but I feel like that's going to be pretty soon anyway.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I had a Movie Gallery store with a very limited selection. They did have a subtitled Fire Emblem VHS tape. I don't believe I've seen that since. The first Saiyuki show has a tie in movie, "Saiyuki Requiem".
> 
> With Paranoia Agent today at Walmart, I also picked up Osamu Tezuka's Metropolis. Rather hyped up on the cover.


I haven't seen Metropolis but I've heard good things. It's one of those that I want to see but never seem to get around to it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

The amine very briefly seen in the Malcom in the Middle intro is real. Looks like crap, but novelty crap.


----------



## jadetine

LadyDestani said:


> Oh, wow, I've seen so many sometimes it's hard to remember until something jogs my memory like your posts. But I'll try to name a few. This list is not in any kind of order, just as they come to mind.
> 
> There were a couple of older anime that got me started as a fan. These were sort of my preferred genres back in high school and they are so well done so they were the perfect gateway.
> 
> *Vampire Hunter D
> Record of Lodoss War
> Vampire Princess Miyu
> Vision of Escaflowne*
> 
> My current favorite anime are also considered old now. They all have deep psychological plot points and mess with your head a bit.
> 
> *Elfen Lied
> Serial Experiments Lain
> Perfect Blue*
> 
> Some of the more obscure anime I never see people talking about but I liked them.
> 
> *Seven Samurai
> Flame of Recca
> Sukeban Deka
> Basilisk
> Inu x Boku
> Haibane Renmei
> Romeo x Juliet
> Emma: A Victorian Romance*
> 
> One that I'm currently watching that hasn't gotten a lot of hype:
> *Joran: The Princess of Snow and Blood*
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about this one. It's got some awesome visuals and the opening theme is killer. The characters and story seem like they should be good, but I think there's something about the flow and timing that's keeping me from really getting invested in them. The last few episodes have been a bit better though.
> 
> Edited to add: I remembered another older anime that I was obsessed with at one point. I had tons of art and merchandise.
> *Ah! My Goddess*


Omg what i would give for a return of Escaflowne. The OG isekai, with such a moving score. And speaking of vocals by Maaya Sakamoto, the opening to ROLW is the most hauntingly beautiful song. I cry errytime. 
I really miss moments in anime that take your breath away. All the fantasy ones I see are some slime reincarnation harem situations now. Thinking back to that scene where Van reveals his wings... man,  I haven't felt that awe in a long time. 

I am creeping here for recommendations, of course.


----------



## hakutaku

I recently started watching Cardcaptor Sakura! It's really great so far, and the animation is amazing! It's nice to watch a magical girl show that isn't edgy for a change (I've seen Madoka Magica, Yuki Yuna is a Hero, and Magical Girl Site ).

I kinda have a soft spot for magical girl anime since Tokyo Mew Mew was one of the first anime I saw as a kid,,


----------



## nyx~

I started watching Death Note recently after finishing Attack on Titan and it's been good so far! Also watching My Hero Academia as it comes out and loving the new season. Excited to see Shinso in action again this week!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Just bought a fan service show for $69.69.


----------



## Corrie

hakutaku said:


> I recently started watching Cardcaptor Sakura! It's really great so far, and the animation is amazing! It's nice to watch a magical girl show that isn't edgy for a change (I've seen Madoka Magica, Yuki Yuna is a Hero, and Magical Girl Site ).
> 
> I kinda have a soft spot for magical girl anime since Tokyo Mew Mew was one of the first anime I saw as a kid,,


The original or the newer one?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> The original or the newer one?


There's a newer one?


----------



## hakutaku

Corrie said:


> The original or the newer one?


I'm watching the original anime!  ☺  I love 90s anime and I wanted to get the full experience of the show!


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _aired yesterday!  What will happen in the all important fifth match between Class 1-A Midoriya’s team and Class 1-B Monoma’s team?!?  Find out NOW!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Midoriya went on ahead to scout out the enemy and to also draw the attention of the enemy team members to himself in order to protect Uraraka, Ashido, and Mineta.  What he didn’t expect, however, is when he was firing his long range attacks using One For All at Monoma, his quirk went out of control.  Uraraka jumped on to Midoriya and demanded that he calm down, and then told Shinso to brainwash Midoriya.  Shinso did, and Midoriya ended up inside One For All, where he talked with one of the past vestiges of One For All.  The vestige explained that Midoriya, being the ninth holder of One For All, will be the one to complete it.  He also explained that Midoriya is now able to use his quirk, which is a whip-like power good for capturing people.  He told Midoriya that he will inherit the other vestige’s quirks as well, and that if he reacts with anger his power will react to that, so the important thing is controlling his heart.  We had a look at Uraraka’s past and how she viewed Midoriya, and the all important question of when a hero is helping others feel happy that’s fine, but who will help the hero when they’re hurting?  Midoriya came to after Uraraka slapped him and they both landed on the ground, dodging an attack from the enemy team.  All Might also talked with Gran Torino about One For All during this time.  Aizawa and Vlad decided to let the match continue since things calmed down a bit.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!



Next week on MHA the fifth match continues!  Just which team is going to come out on top?!?  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _aired yesterday!  What will happen in the all important fifth match between Class 1-A Midoriya’s team and Class 1-B Monoma’s team?!?  Find out NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for My Hero Academia
> 
> 
> 
> Midoriya went on ahead to scout out the enemy and to also draw the attention of the enemy team members to himself in order to protect Uraraka, Ashido, and Mineta.  What he didn’t expect, however, is when he was firing his long range attacks using One For All at Monoma, his quirk went out of control.  Uraraka jumped on to Midoriya and demanded that he calm down, and then told Shinso to brainwash Midoriya.  Shinso did, and Midoriya ended up inside One For All, where he talked with one of the past vestiges of One For All.  The vestige explained that Midoriya, being the ninth holder of One For All, will be the one to complete it.  He also explained that Midoriya is now able to use his quirk, which is a whip-like power good for capturing people.  He told Midoriya that he will inherit the other vestige’s quirks as well, and that if he reacts with anger his power will react to that, so the important thing is controlling his heart.  We had a look at Uraraka’s past and how she viewed Midoriya, and the all important question of when a hero is helping others feel happy that’s fine, but who will help the hero when they’re hurting?  Midoriya came to after Uraraka slapped him and they both landed on the ground, dodging an attack from the enemy team.  All Might also talked with Gran Torino about One For All during this time.  Aizawa and Vlad decided to let the match continue since things calmed down a bit.  Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!
> 
> 
> 
> Next week on MHA the fifth match continues!  Just which team is going to come out on top?!?  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


This is starting to sound like Avatar the Last Airbender.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This is starting to sound like Avatar the Last Airbender.





Spoiler



It’s following the manga.  Kind of, but not the same since Aang had to actually have teachers and learn each new style of bending, meanwhile Midoriya is just straight up inheriting these quirks to use in battle.  It would be more of the same had Aang “inherited” the other styles of bending from past avatars, but that’s not what happened in ATLA, so.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I can't find a listing for any Gainax title since they split, made Studio Trigger, put out Promare.


----------



## Holla

I watched the newest episode of My Hero Academia yesterday and it was really good. I look forward to seeing what the next few episodes hold for Deku. I love that even 5 seasons in his powers continue to develop in interesting ways.

I also just remembered that the next episode of Fruits Basket just released. I'll have to watch it when I get a break later. Especially after that cliffhanger last week.


----------



## DaisyFan

Ok...I watched the recent episode of Fruits Basket:



Spoiler



Man...that was emotional! I knew what would happen with that episode because I read the manga. Other than that, I screamed and cried when Kyo kissed Tohru, my fave ship! OMG!!


----------



## Holla

Started watching My Hero Academia from the beginning (but English dubbed this time) with my boyfriend. He seems to like it so far. Heck he even sneakily had the 3rd episode already queued up to go while I was busy cleaning/unpacking stuff last night haha. 

I will still keep up with the latest ongoing season as well but subbed.


----------



## Corrie

Anyone heard the Mermaid Sister's song from Carole and Tuesday? I peed lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Another one I can't find anymore, Jing King of the Bandits. Just got the old 3 episode ova a while ago.



Corrie said:


> Anyone heard the Mermaid Sister's song from Carole and Tuesday? I peed lol.


I sometimes sing it at work.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Inception ripped off an anime titled Paprika.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I can't find a listing for any Gainax title since they split, made Studio Trigger, put out Promare.


Huh I thought Gainax was making the Rebuild movies, but apparently Anno started his own studio to do so? And it looks like they sued Gainax in 2016, so I wonder if that might be part of the problem, in addition to Trigger's existence.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> Huh I thought Gainax was making the Rebuild movies, but apparently Anno started his own studio to do so? And it looks like they sued Gainax in 2016, so I wonder if that might be part of the problem, in addition to Trigger's existence.


I just saw an ad for an overpriced Gurren Lagann set listing with the movies I didn't know about. I don't know what is going on.

I think the only Gainax stuff I have is Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi, Gurren Lagann, and Nadia Secret of Blue Water. Did want Flcl and Kill la Kill.


----------



## Neb

I started reading Witch Hat Atelier the other day. Every panel is absolutely stunning! I completely understand the hype.

I also picked up the first volume of Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction since it was made by one of my favorite manga artists. The premise actually sounds pretty funny! Knowing Inio Asano, the backgrounds will be photo realistic while the characters are borderline grotesque at times.


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _released earlier!  Who will end up winning the fifth match between Class 1-A and Class 1-B?!?  Find out NOW!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Shinso had used brainwashing to stop Midoriya’s new quirk‘s rampage, and then Midoriya and Uraraka dodged Class 1-B’s next attack.  It turned into a free-for-all with Midoriya following Shinso, Uraraka taking on Monoma, and Mineta and Ashido taking care of the others.  Midoriya used his new quirk again to stop debris from falling on him that Shinso let down, but he could only use it for so long until it disappeared again.  It seems this power can only be used fully once he’s mastered One For All.  He then chased after Shinso using One For All at 8%.  Uraraka took Monoma to the jail and put him in, but figured out that he had left a surprise copied quirk to hit Midoriya.  However, remembering Midoriya’s words to her, Uraraka went to help out Ashido and Mineta instead, who were both about to be captured.  She smacked one of the Class 1-B team members using Gunhead martial arts, and then Ashido and Mineta got free and turned the tables on the rest of them.  Midoriya dodged Shinso’s final attack and slammed him to the ground using One For All, with enough force that he couldn’t move but also so he wouldn’t injure Shinso.  Midoriya, Uraraka, Mineta, and Ashido put the rest of the Class 1-B team members in jail including Shinso, and Class 1-A won!  Since Class 1-A won the first match, lost the second, ended up in a draw on the third match, and then won the fourth and fifth matches, Class 1-A won the event.  More questions arose as to what Midoriya’s new power was, but he responded by saying he was scared and didn’t even fully understand it himself.



Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm watching March Comes in Like a Lion


----------



## Holla

Not exactly anime as it’s western animation with heavy anime influence but I got my signed print of Prince Zuko from Avatar the Last Airbender recently. Signed via Streamily by his English voice actor Dante Basco. The package was actually bent and clearly soaked in water at one point even with a fragile do not bend sticker on it. Thankfully it came in a plastic sleeve and only has a slight curve in the middle with no creases. I’ll get a proper frame for it at some point, but for now it’s just in the plastic sleeve.



Spoiler


----------



## Holla

Heads up to anyone keeping up with Fruits Basket. I just heard that today’s episode is delayed until 9pm est tonight. (Episodes normally come out on Monday at 1:30pm est). I went to watch it during my work break and it wasn’t up yet. Guess I’ll be catching it tomorrow instead.


----------



## riummi

I gave Fumetsu no anata e a watch and it's so good I almost cried


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Piecing together old out of print volumes is annoying.


----------



## Plume

Episode 10 of SSSS. Dynazenon was super good! Animated by Kai Ikarashi, this episode was wonderfully experimental. I was experiencing Gainax nostalgia, for sure.

&I love love love Koyomi and Chise ; ;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Plume said:


> Episode 10 of SSSS. Dynazenon was super good! Animated by Kai Ikarashi, this episode was wonderfully experimental. I was experiencing Gainax nostalgia, for sure.
> 
> &I love love love Koyomi and Chise ; ;


What show?


----------



## Plume

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What show?


ssss Dynazenon, it's a sequel to trigger's ssss Gridman, but since it's kind of an anthology, you can watch it without having seen Gridman!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just saw an ad for an overpriced Gurren Lagann set listing with the movies I didn't know about. I don't know what is going on.
> 
> I think the only Gainax stuff I have is Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi, Gurren Lagann, and Nadia Secret of Blue Water. Did want Flcl and Kill la Kill.


I've been wanting to watch Nadia for awhile! Would you recommend it?

I own Gurren Lagann as well, but that's it. I had no idea they ever even released the movies in the west, interesting.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> I've been wanting to watch Nadia for awhile! Would you recommend it?
> 
> I own Gurren Lagann as well, but that's it. I had no idea they ever even released the movies in the west, interesting.


There is some oddly placed filler in there where Team Rocket gets stranded on an island with female Shinji and her inventor love interest. I liked it. The filler may have been caused by executive meddling.


----------



## Corrie

I've been rewatching the Indigo League of Pokemon with some friends and yikes haha. It's old but still, the voice acting is cheesy (bad in some places) and the animation is really bad the majority of the time lol. It's fun though and gives me nostalgia so it's been a nice time.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is some oddly placed filler in there where Team Rocket gets stranded on an island with female Shinji and her inventor love interest. I liked it. The filler may have been caused by executive meddling.


asdgf Is female Shinji's inventor love interest a precursor to Kensuke Aida? I always thought the kid on the cover looked a lot like him. I'll have to check it out though, thanks for the rec!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> asdgf Is female Shinji's inventor love interest a precursor to Kensuke Aida? I always thought the kid on the cover looked a lot like him. I'll have to check it out though, thanks for the rec!


I can see that resemblance. In the Nadia movie, there's someone that looks like the scientist that clones Mewtwo. I didn't like a small part at the end of the show that tells how most of the cast got paired up romantically.


----------



## neoratz

anyone here into "haven't you heard? i'm sakamoto"? i just started watching it the other day with my friend and it's pretty dang funny so far. the premise is this guy, sakamoto, is super cool and smart and good at literally everything. it's dumb silly humor of him doing EXTREMELY over the top stuff all the time and everyone around him being impressed/jealous/etc. there HAS been the exception of one half episode which had ... a very weird disgusting setup but at the very least the visual comedy still managed to get some laughs. i have high hopes for the rest of the series, i hope it keeps up the pace!! it's a shame it's only 12 episodes


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _released on Saturday!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Midoriya was concerned with Monoma’s use of his quirk to copy One For All being a blank, but it made sense after he tried with Eri as well and couldn’t copy her quirk.  It was explained that he can’t copy quirks that accumulate things, such as Fat Gum’s quirk.  Bakugo did some training with Midoriya and All Might present to try and lure out Midoriya’s Blackwhip quirk, but to no avail.  Meanwhile, Todoroki and Bakugo took on their provisional license exam again and passed this time.  Not even an hour later, a villain who can control carbon was defeated by Todoroki and Bakugo, and Bakugo even managed to save the stolen goods as well, drawing the attention of a nearby hero.  When Todoroki and Bakugo got home they were greeted by everyone from Class 1-A, who congratulated them on getting their provisional hero licenses.  Up next there will be a Christmas party for the students, but unbeknownst to them something big is about to go down…



Definitely looking forward to the coming episodes!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## LadyDestani

I spent the past two evenings getting caught up on my anime, which included watching the most recent episodes of My Hero Academia, Fruits Basket, and Zombieland Saga.

I also finished up Joran: The Princess of Snow and Blood. I really wanted to love this anime and I think I could have, but as it stands I just liked it. The opening and ending theme were spectacular, the visuals were so pretty, the story and characters had the potential to be compelling. It just felt like this series would have benefited from at least a couple more episodes. Every time I started to feel something based on the situation, they would abruptly jump to something else and the emotions would be lost. If they'd had a little more time to flesh out the characters and relationships, it would have completely drawn me in. Overall, I'd give it a 6/10. They tried for something a little different and it was cool.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

LadyDestani said:


> I also finished up Joran: The Princess of Snow and Blood. I really wanted to love this anime and I think I could have, but as it stands I just liked it. The opening and ending theme were spectacular, the visuals were so pretty, the story and characters had the potential to be compelling. It just felt like this series would have benefited from at least a couple more episodes. Every time I started to feel something based on the situation, they would abruptly jump to something else and the emotions would be lost. If they'd had a little more time to flesh out the characters and relationships, it would have completely drawn me in. Overall, I'd give it a 6/10. They tried for something a little different and it was cool.



And you definitely weren't alone in thinking that Joran could have been something really interesting and entertaining. I, too, was impressed by the graphic style. I wanted to like this series. I watched the OP, decided it was worth a shot, then watched 4 episodes of it. I was feeling optimistic after episode 3, but once I'd seen 4, I decided to drop it. The "jump", as you put it, was jarring and disruptive. It's a pity, because I'd felt that the story was intriguing. I loved the conflict between the different parties in the story and, in particular, the emotional toll and psychological conflict the main character must have felt within herself. This story had so much potential. But the story-telling was lacking in pacing and moderation. Episode 4 made me feel like I was watching a poor attempt to keep the viewer interested. At the same time, it felt rushed, because it tried too hard to advance the story with a showy fight scene, at the expense of characterization.

I love my anime to have good story-telling. To me, that involves a good _story_, and a good _telling_ of said story. Joran, I felt, had what it takes to be a good story, but the telling of it was not done well.

This season *I'm watching* 10 series. (A mixed bag of genres, but I like variety.) The gem I'd recommend to anyone is Fumetsu no Anata e which is also called To Your Eternity. It's a breath of fresh air! Saying anything more would be a spoiler, because the story so far has many satisfying twists and turns. Just watch the first episode, then decide if it's your cup of tea.


----------



## LadyDestani

@CrankyCupcake 

Yes, I agree with what you said about Joran so much. I also need a good story and it felt like the basic bones of a good story were there, but it was ruined be the poor pacing. I stuck it out through all 12 episodes and it started to get a _little_ bit better towards the end, but that's not saying much. I'd like to see this story redone properly some day or maybe in a manga or visual novel form. I tried looking it up to see if one already existed, but I only found references to the anime.

I've been really torn about watching Fumetsu no Anata e. I hear great things about it and it seems interesting, but I'm really sensitive to...


Spoiler



animal deaths and I've already been spoiled a bit about the wolf's death. If the anime is as good as people make it out to be, I'm afraid that moment could be too emotional for me.


Otherwise, I'm very interested in it.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm finally catching up on Fruits Basket and cannot get over how much the (first?) S3 OP reminds me of Dangan Ronpa characters standing around in the school.  I love that the ED uses Natsuki Takaya's artwork, though, it's very nostalgic.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

@LadyDestani

Joran is an original anime series, so it isn't based on any manga or light novel. I understand the frustration behind the search for more material on an anime series one has watched and liked. It happened to me too.

Hoshiai no Sora aired in 2019. It's about a soft tennis club in junior high school. But, at its heart, it's much more than your basic sport anime about training complete newbies and aiming to win the inter-school competition. The young cast of characters have credible backstories, and the issues they face in their lives off the court are real and sobering. This series was slated to be 24 episodes but was canceled after 12. The 12th episode ended on an absolute cliffhanger! In April this year, the creator said he's been unable to find funding for more episodes to complete the story. He's still trying. I'd be the first to watch the sequel, if it ever gets made.

Regarding Fumetsu no Anata e. I'm sorry you've been spoiled.  Please don't spoil yourself further. 

This one is definitely an emotional rollercoaster. But it's also very thought-provoking. I love stories that not only make me feel but also think. (Right now I'm reminded of Mushishi.) I can see why you have reservations about watching it. For me, I just suffer through it, watching it makes me smile and even laugh... and then I cry like a little baby. I have to make sure I watch while my husband and son are ignoring me busy with their own work because it'd be hard to explain why my eyes are wet and red.  The series has 20 episodes. I will probably pick up the manga after that.


----------



## LadyDestani

@CrankyCupcake 

Thanks for the info! I might try watching Fumetsu no Anata e when I get some time, maybe with my husband for the emotional support. He's seen me cry at things like that a million times so it'll be nothing new. LOL

Mushishi is another one that is on my watchlist, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Neb

I’m really having a hard time with staying focused on anime. Whenever I start an episode I end up checking my phone or doing something else within 10 minutes. Does anyone have tips for avoiding this? I miss having the attention span to watch more than 1 episode a day.


----------



## Midoriya

An all new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _released today!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Todoroki and Bakugo were interviewed after doing hero work just 30 minutes after getting their provisional licenses.  Unfortunately for Bakugo, all of his answers got cut out and the answers shown on TV were all by Todoroki.  Next, Mt. Lady and Midnight visited the students at Class 1-A and had them practice doing interviews for hero work.  Lastly, there was a Christmas party for everyone that Aizawa and Eri showed up at, and everyone had fun while not knowing about the upcoming danger…



Up next time on _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_, the students will be going back to work studies!  Just what will come of this chance encounter between Midoriya, Bakugo, Todoroki, and the number one hero, Endeavor?  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!



Spoiler: MHA/BNHA funny moments


----------



## LadyDestani

I just saw a trailer for Fena: Pirate Princess which should be airing on Crunchyroll this summer and I'm really excited for it. I will definitely be watching it!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Funny thing with some titles, There's Kill la Kill from Gainax. Then there's Akame ga Kill (nearly everyone gets killed off from the beginning, not much of a spoiler). One of the main groups in Akame ga Kill call themselves Night Raid, which is the name of another show, all by different people.


----------



## mogyay

omg im not an anime person at all and i dont belong here so im sorry but i have been binging fruits basket like a crazy person, literally watched nearly all of the 3 seasons in a weekend, i was OBSESSED with the manga when i was younger and it turns out i'm just as obsessed as an adult, ive basically cried through it all

is there anything sorta similar?? (idk if its maybe considered a bit cringey but i love it haha)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

mogyay said:


> omg im not an anime person at all and i dont belong here so im sorry but i have been binging fruits basket like a crazy person, literally watched nearly all of the 3 seasons in a weekend, i was OBSESSED with the manga when i was younger and it turns out i'm just as obsessed as an adult, ive basically cried through it all
> 
> is there anything sorta similar?? (idk if its maybe considered a bit cringey but i love it haha)


Belong if you want.

Ouran Host Club?


----------



## LadyDestani

mogyay said:


> omg im not an anime person at all and i dont belong here so im sorry but i have been binging fruits basket like a crazy person, literally watched nearly all of the 3 seasons in a weekend, i was OBSESSED with the manga when i was younger and it turns out i'm just as obsessed as an adult, ive basically cried through it all
> 
> is there anything sorta similar?? (idk if its maybe considered a bit cringey but i love it haha)


I've been enjoying Fruits Basket too! I'm hoping to watch the final episode tonight.

I googled for some similar anime and found these:
- The Light of a Firefly Forest
- We Were There
- Ouran Host Club (as previously mentioned)
- The Ancient Magus's Bride

Of those, the only one I've seen was The Ancient Magus's Bride. It was very good, but I wouldn't have thought of it as being similar to Fruits Basket. The others all sounded like they'd be worth checking out, though. I hope you can find something to fill the void.

Edit: Oops! Apparently, I got my episode counts mixed up and tonight wasn't the finale of Fruits Basket. One more episode to go!


----------



## Midoriya

Update: I’m on episode 171 of Naruto now.  The filler has been interesting in some areas and boring in others.  I think my favorite episode from season seven so far is when the Rock Lee and Might Guy impersonators showed up and everyone secretly knew about it, but played along anyway (well, except for Naruto LMAO).  Less than 50 episodes left of this show now until I can start Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Should I go for Dr. Stone or Demon Slayer? I'm thinking Demon Slayer might be popular enough to be an evergreen title, giving me more of a chance to get a pick it up. That would put a priority on the other one. I don't want to trust a streaming service with anime. Anyone remember Neon Alley? Not completely sure what happened to it, but i don't think it's a option anymore.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Should I go for Dr. Stone or Demon Slayer? I'm thinking Demon Slayer might be popular enough to be an evergreen title, giving me more of a chance to get a pick it up. That would put a priority on the other one. I don't want to trust a streaming service with anime. Anyone remember Neon Alley? Not completely sure what happened to it, but i don't think it's a option anymore.



Demon Slayer for sure.  Dr. Stone isn’t bad by any means, but Demon Slayer is really, really good.  Plus, it has a movie now too (which serves as the second season).

Never heard of Neon Alley before.


----------



## nyx~

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Should I go for Dr. Stone or Demon Slayer?


I personally liked Dr. Stone better but I'd say go for Demon Slayer. The animation of Demon Slayer is just amazing and it has a really good storyline, plus like Midoriya said there's the bonus of the movie and season 2 is coming out later this year.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the final episode of Slime Diaries today. It was 100% filler, but it was cute. It went season to season, covering various Japanese traditions and holidays as Rimuru introduced them in his town. I love learning about cultural things like that.

I'm not a fan of filler (really, who is) but at least this was presented as such under its own separate title. I appreciated that versus shoving the episodes into the main storyline somewhere.

Now I'm looking forward to the return of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime with Season 2 Part 2 in July.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Still missing one volume of Saiyuki Reaload Gunlock. I know that and Saiyuki Reload are bland with different voices compared to the original, but I still feel I need to see it. I should be going after the Galaxy Angel spin-offs. Those weren't available for a while. I hope Funimation didn't just crap out a low effort re-release.

-It's actually handled by Nozomi Entertainment, and less than $70! I just assume Funi is sitting on what i want anymore, if anyone has it. Plus it looks like it's actually Aniplex of America that has the overpriced box sets. With Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood having 2 box sets at $124 each, and they have Black Butler and Gurren Lagann as well. I'm rambling.


----------



## Bugs

Has anybody seen Dorohedoro? I saw it while scrolling through Netflix yesterday and thought it looked interesting. Me and the boyfriend are looking for a new show to watch while we have dinner lol


----------



## Midoriya

An all new episode of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _just released!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki met up with Endeavor to work at his agency and were immediately called into battle against the villain Pluto.  They managed to capture Pluto as well as his underlings thanks to the help of Hawks.  Hawks tried to indirectly relay information to Endeavor that the liberation army was on the rise and numbered a great amount of people.  After reading the book on the meta liberation army Endeavor received from Hawks, Endeavor figured this out too.  Meanwhile, Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki got acquainted with the actual agency of Endeavor, which is super busy all the time.



Up next on My Hero Academia, Midoriya learns to control his newfound power more while at Endeavor’s agency.  There’s expected to be a one week break between now and the next episode, which means the next episode will air on the 10th of July!  You won’t want to miss it!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Pop-tart

Bugs said:


> Has anybody seen Dorohedoro? I saw it while scrolling through Netflix yesterday and thought it looked interesting. Me and the boyfriend are looking for a new show to watch while we have dinner lol



Dorohedoro is a fun time, you should watch


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Right now I am watching Shadows House, it's really good. I've heard that it's a slow start but I didn't find myself getting bored with it.


----------



## nyx~

I recently started Steins;Gate after I finished Death Note and it's definitely kept me interested. The Death Note ending was really good as well, I didn't expect it to end the way it did tbh. Along with those I've been watching Kemono Jihen as the dub comes out (I like watching it while I draw so I can't read subtitles at the same time lol) and I'm enjoying it as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

Zombie Land Saga Season 2 has ended and it left off with quite a bang. This season gave a lot more backstory while still working in the quirky humor that the series is known for. Yet, it still left quite a few questions unanswered. I hope to see a Season 3 since it doesn't seem like one has been confirmed yet.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bugs said:


> Has anybody seen Dorohedoro? I saw it while scrolling through Netflix yesterday and thought it looked interesting. Me and the boyfriend are looking for a new show to watch while we have dinner lol


A bit gory for me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bugs

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A bit gory for me. Your mileage may vary.



We just finished watching JoJo (part 1-3) is it gorier than that? I also watched Hellsing Ultimate years ago and that was pushing the boundaries of what I can stomach


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I've decided to watch all nearly 30 Shin-Chan movies in order since they're on Netflix Japan. We'll see how this goes lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bugs said:


> We just finished watching JoJo (part 1-3) is it gorier than that? I also watched Hellsing Ultimate years ago and that was pushing the boundaries of what I can stomach


It's a different flavor of gore, if that makes sense. Faces get bitten off.


----------



## Pop-tart

The Chainsaw Man anime looks like it's gonna be really good but I didn't enjoy the manga that much so I'm conflicted


----------



## King koopa

Does the boondocks count as anime? If so I've been watching that lately


----------



## Weebgirlstan

Currently watching code Geass season 2 and omg I might binge 
Question to the ppl who have watched it 
What side are you on lelouch to make a world for Japanese or sazuku I really want to know


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

So Funimation butchered Shin Chan's dialog, episode order, event segment order for seemingly no reason. Accuracy has been in their mission statement from the beginning.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2021

Did the One Punch Man ova only come in the collectors edition?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So Funimation butchered Shin Chan's dialog, episode order, event segment order for seemingly no reason. Accuracy has been in their mission statement from the beginning.


Were you replying to me or was this just a coincidence?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

StarlitGlitch said:


> Were you replying to me or was this just a coincidence?


Coincidence.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the finale of Fruits Basket tonight. It was a really great series overall and I'm so glad my husband got me into it.



Spoiler: Some of my thoughts...



While the final episode did wrap up a lot of the side characters' storylines, I thought it had less of an impact than the previous episode and was just there to put a nice, neat bow on everything. I would have been very happy if it had ended an episode earlier with just a few shots here and there during the end credits to show where everyone else ended up.

I also feel very much the same as Rin in that I don't understand how everybody can just forgive Akito and move on so easily. I understand that that's Tohru's personality and she would befriend Akito, but I didn't expect everyone else to fall in line so quickly. I understand where Rin is coming from and wish Akito had more consequences for her previous behavior because it was really disgusting.


----------



## DaisyFan

Few days ago, I watched episodes 11 and 12 of _Fruits Basket_ and needed to catch up because I was on vacation. Recently, the last episode came in. Today, I'm going to cover episodes 10 and 11 and tomorrow for episodes 12 and 13. Let's go!



Spoiler



Episode 10: Few weeks ago, I forgot to post my thoughts on this episode here because I was preparing to go to the airport. Now that I am home, I am going to discuss the episode.
That was fascinating. There was fighting and Yuki yelled at Kyo, holy snap. Haru wanted a pizza lololol. Last but not least, Kyo loved Tohru, OMG aaaaahhhh! There were a lot of parts in the manga that missed in the anime, oh well. I'd say that this episode was a bit different from the manga.

Episode 11: I was happy to see the kissing scene again, omg omg! Saying goodbye, Kyo ripped his bracelet and Tohru was shocked, the story, wow that was kind of crazy! At the end of the episode, I thought, "Where is Yuki!?" That was in episode 12. Here is a small difference between the manga and anime. 



Spoiler: If you read the manga



In the manga, Akito said goodbye to everyone(?) and the curse was broken first and then the story of the God, cat, and zodiac banquet came after. In the anime, both got switched I assume.


----------



## biibii

bruh i finished fruits basket and im not ok


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Because Funi hates their customers, I now have to look up the amount of episodes in season 1 of Demon Slayer to see if I need to wait for a season set, or buy what's available now. With MHA and maybe Lucky Star, they released some eps in a season set or a episode chunks, then they'd release a season or series set, so to see the new stuff, you'd have to buy what you already bought with it.


----------



## Neb

I am really loving “Keep Your Hands Off Eizoken.” The art style and lush near future setting are really refreshing. I don’t buy anime blu-rays often, but I might have to do that with this series.


----------



## Midoriya

Neb said:


> I am really loving “Keep Your Hands Off Eizoken.” The art style and lush near future setting are really refreshing. I don’t buy anime blu-rays often, but I might have to do that with this series.



Really love that one!  I would have never watched it if it weren’t for some friends of mine.  I’m just sad that the wait for a season two is so long.  :/


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Finished a few tv series recently. Can't wait for the summer season.

*Mars Red*: From start to finish, I had such mixed feelings. I was close to dropping it (like I did Joran: Princess of Blood and Snow) but I kept watching because I wanted to see how the conclusion would be handled. Mars Red, I feel, is an acquired taste. The anime tv series equivalent of an arthouse movie. Despite its premise, there is little action. Dialogue has a mildly disturbing habit of going around in ever expanding circles. It's as if the writer was afraid you'd miss the point... for the tenth time. Visually, it's very stylistic, with a retro feel and a limited palette of desaturated tones. Mars Red is a theatrical, slow-paced take on an alternate universe grappling with ill-fated love affairs and what it means to retain your humanity even when you become a vampire. It probably takes itself too seriously.

*Nomad: Megalo Box 2*: This sequel to Megalo Box is very satisfying. I love its introspective tone; we get so much character development, even for the supporting cast. Joe's rise and fall as a boxer, and eventually his redemption, makes for a mesmerizing, painful story. The pacing works very well with a tightly written script. Beautiful graphics, beautiful soundtrack.

*Mashiro no Oto*: The world of competitive shamisen is introduced through the eyes of an introverted prodigy who loses his passion for the shamisen after his grandfather, an accomplished performer, dies. I like shamisen music. To my ears, it has a very dramatic quality. And so I loved all the shamisen performances in the series. However, if you took away the music, the story becomes pedestrian. It's also unfortunate that the main protagonist, Sawamura Setsu, is not an easily likable character, having a very detached demeanor. The last episode ends on a cliffhanger of sorts. I think it's meant to hook you into picking up the manga. Which you may, but only if you have, somehow, decided that you care about Sawamura's future.

*Bakuten!*: Formulaic but endearing sports anime about competitive rhythmic gymnastics in a high school. This is the series I watch to feel warm, fuzzy feelings. (I must have at least one per season. Because everything else I watch makes me cry. Or rage.)

*86 - Eighty-Six*: I picked up this one thinking I'd drop it after a few episodes because any series about war, anime or otherwise, is just too depressing in my books. Against my own expectations, I couldn't stop watching until I'd finished because the story-telling is riveting. Love the ensemble cast. 86 is based on a light novel series. Fans of the LNs praised the adaptation for being faithful and well executed. If there's a sequel, I would not hesitate to pick it up.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Because Funi hates their customers, I now have to look up the amount of episodes in season 1 of Demon Slayer to see if I need to wait for a season set, or buy what's available now. With MHA and maybe Lucky Star, they released some eps in a season set or a episode chunks, then they'd release a season or series set, so to see the new stuff, you'd have to buy what you already bought with it.


I didn't buy MHA or Lucky Star. I bought season 1 of Space Dandy, then both seasons came in a bluray/dvd combo set.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i have my signature!!! 
the anime is gintama btw


----------



## DaisyFan

I was supposed to post my thoughts on episodes 12 and 13 of _Fruits Basket_, but I was busy. Now, here are my thoughts on the last two episodes:



Spoiler



Episode 12: Yuki kissed Machi, another dose of OMG! The Sohmas were free from a curse, woohoo! Momiji called Kyo a cheater, a mix of wot and lolol. Akito wore the kimono, that was cute. Overall, that was nice and bit funny episode.

Episode 13: Ahhhh, the final episode. 
The big sendoff. Graduation photo appeared on the episode. Uo and Hanajima crashed Kyo and Tohru's date haha. In speaking of Kyoru, they held hands at the end of the episode. That was so sweet, I was going to cry! Was that their son, Hajime!? Overall, nice, but sad episode.



I am going to miss _Fruits Basket _because it was awesome! To be honest, I have seen the original version years before the reboot happened. Soon, I am going to reread the manga and see if there are any scenes that didn't appear in the anime (which there will be a lot). Also, I am going to rewatch Furuba (or Fruba) from the beginning later.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

When the manga was still coming out I was a big fan of Fruits Basket. I'd share the manga with my friends in elementary school. For some reason I lost interest and stopped buying the manga I think 2/3 volumes short of the last one. I have the old DVD too.

Maybe now would be a good time to sell off my manga   Haven't decided if I'll watch the new anime or not, probably will at some point


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Because Funi hates their customers, I now have to look up the amount of episodes in season 1 of Demon Slayer to see if I need to wait for a season set, or buy what's available now. With MHA and maybe Lucky Star, they released some eps in a season set or a episode chunks, then they'd release a season or series set, so to see the new stuff, you'd have to buy what you already bought with it.


This is bringing back memories of my frustrations in trying to collect box sets several years back. They would release the first disc with an almost empty box, then you had to keep checking back every month or so for the next disc to be released. Each disc would only be available for a limited time and if you missed it, you had to pay double or triple the price for it on eBay (if you could find it). We ended up with so many box sets missing one random disc. Very annoying!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> This is bringing back memories of my frustrations in trying to collect box sets several years back. They would release the first disc with an almost empty box, then you had to keep checking back every month or so for the next disc to be released. Each disc would only be available for a limited time and if you missed it, you had to pay double or triple the price for it on eBay (if you could find it). We ended up with so many box sets missing one random disc. Very annoying!


I think I did that with .hack // Legend of the Twilight. Do you remember what shows those were? Funi might have them in a save bundle.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I think I did that with .hack // Legend of the Twilight. Do you remember what shows those were? Funi might have them in a save bundle.


My memory is not so good anymore. I'd have to dig around in the basement to find them all.

I know I'm missing discs from Ah! My Goddess. I believe Excel Saga too.

I think we finally got the last disc of Cowboy Bebop after much searching.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> My memory is not so good anymore. I'd have to dig around in the basement to find them all.
> 
> I know I'm missing discs from Ah! My Goddess. I believe Excel Saga too.
> 
> I think we finally got the last disc of Cowboy Bebop after much searching.


Funi does have bebop now, was by Bandai originally, Their complete set doesn't have the movie. I don't believe the other 2 are in print by anyone anymore. I really like Excel Saga's kind of spin-off Nerima Daikon Brothers, despite the assumed liberties taken with the dub. A bit repetitive.


----------



## TheDuke55

I just started watching My Hero Academia. I bought someone's dvd set for season 1-2 for pretty cheap and haven't gotten that far, but what I have seen has bee nice! I've never read the book and will probably just stick with the dub like I've done with Naruto and One Piece.

I'm kind of behind on the Funimation One Piece dub.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

The amount of eps on DVDs here in Japan is so annoying. I've thought about renting out shows but when there's only 3 eps on each DVD even renting would add up


----------



## Lady Timpani

LadyDestani said:


> I watched the finale of Fruits Basket tonight. It was a really great series overall and I'm so glad my husband got me into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of my thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> While the final episode did wrap up a lot of the side characters' storylines, I thought it had less of an impact than the previous episode and was just there to put a nice, neat bow on everything. I would have been very happy if it had ended an episode earlier with just a few shots here and there during the end credits to show where everyone else ended up.
> 
> I also feel very much the same as Rin in that I don't understand how everybody can just forgive Akito and move on so easily. I understand that that's Tohru's personality and she would befriend Akito, but I didn't expect everyone else to fall in line so quickly. I understand where Rin is coming from and wish Akito had more consequences for her previous behavior because it was really disgusting.


I haven't read Fruits Basket: Another yet (for the longest time, due to marketing, I thought it was just the OG series rehashed, not a continuation), but from what I've seen, it does go into this a little



Spoiler: light Fruits Basket: Another spoilers



I've seen panels where Akito's son mentions how she never gets together with the other Sohmas when they all get together, which I suppose is her form of penance? I think there's probably more, because I've also seen panels of Kyo and Tohru discussing the curse/Kyo's family situation with their son in a way that makes it obvious Kyo is still working on his childhood trauma, and their son has a very sweet reaction to it.

As for Akito I've always been very torn on her lmao, but I agree with you, I understand where Rin is coming from. Suffice to say I think the older set was always easier on her because they knew she was being forced to pretend to be a boy and they knew how awful Ren was, and the younger Sohmas are still partly bound by the curse in their own way, even if it is broken, and that's why so few of them are as angry as we'd expect. I think Another came about partly to rectify this, but again, I can't say for sure since I haven't read it.



Sorry this was longer than intended and I kind of talked in circles, I have a lot of thoughts about Akito but am never quite able to articulate them the way I'd like lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Lady Timpani said:


> I haven't read Fruits Basket: Another yet (for the longest time, due to marketing, I thought it was just the OG series rehashed, not a continuation), but from what I've seen, it does go into this a little
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: light Fruits Basket: Another spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen panels where Akito's son mentions how she never gets together with the other Sohmas when they all get together, which I suppose is her form of penance? I think there's probably more, because I've also seen panels of Kyo and Tohru discussing the curse/Kyo's family situation with their son in a way that makes it obvious Kyo is still working on his childhood trauma, and their son has a very sweet reaction to it.
> 
> As for Akito I've always been very torn on her lmao, but I agree with you, I understand where Rin is coming from. Suffice to say I think the older set was always easier on her because they knew she was being forced to pretend to be a boy and they knew how awful Ren was, and the younger Sohmas are still partly bound by the curse in their own way, even if it is broken, and that's why so few of them are as angry as we'd expect. I think Another came about partly to rectify this, but again, I can't say for sure since I haven't read it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this was longer than intended and I kind of talked in circles, I have a lot of thoughts about Akito but am never quite able to articulate them the way I'd like lol



I haven't read any of the manga so I only have the series to go by, but thank you for explaining what you know.



Spoiler: Fruits Basket Spoilers



I do get that Akito didn't have an easy life either, so I feel bad for her in that respect. But there are certain actions that don't get a pass from me, like pushing Rin off the balcony or stabbing Kureno. Those were intentionally going too far no matter what Akito's own issues were. So, yeah, I guess I expected more repercussions for attempted murder than just Akito providing her own penance.



Today I watched the season 1 finale of So I'm a Spider, So What? I went back and forth on this anime. At first, it was my lowest priority among the season's anime and I probably could have dropped it at any time. But as the story progressed, I got more and more into it and although it was never something I would call a great anime, it was fun and I couldn't wait to see what Kumoko would get up to next. However, towards the end of this season, the quality started to lag. The animation looked shoddy for the last few episodes and I thought the way it left off was really odd, even though the big reveal didn't surprise me at all. If it gets another season, I might still keep up with it, but I'm back to feeling like it's a very low priority for me.

I've also started watching the latest episodes of Seven Deadly Sins that dropped on Netflix recently.


----------



## Holla

My boyfriend had a bookshelf shipped to our house so I took the liberty of decorating it myself. Without really realizing until after the fact that I made each shelf have an anime related theme. The bottom one has my Pokemon plushies, above that is Fairytail with some of my Anime North merch as I cosplayed as Wendy and met her english voice actress there. Above that is Sailor Moon with my complete set of Eternal Edition Manga and Mini Q Posket set. The top shelf is My Hero Academia though it's a bit sparse at the moment as I only have a Deku and Uravity figure. So I've since ordered a Todoroki and Bakugo figure to join them in the future.  I hope they make a Froppy and Iida figure in this line in the future as well.

I'll post a picture in here once the shelf is more complete after I get the figures. I also have a signed FairyTail metal print that was signed by Natsu's english voice actor on livestream that should be coming at some point.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Walmart got rid of their little anime section, it's now just for tv shows. Picked up Metropolis there, while couldn't find it on the rightstuf website. The right stuf usually has it if it's in print, might have to wait for a good sale to buy what you want.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Right now I'm watching Black Clover, it's pretty good so far. Also the second season of Magica Record comes out at the end of the month, I'm really excited. I'm not sure when the english dub will be available but I'm hoping that it will be soon.


----------



## Corrie

I just rewatched Tamako Love Story. It's sooooo freaking cute and heartwarming! The actual series Tamako Market isn't as good imo strictly because I didn't care for the Dera/Prince storyline that ate up soooooo much screentime but the movie was better for that thankfully.


----------



## Holla

Got my metal Fairy Tail print signed by Todd Haberkorn (Natsu’s English voice actor) in the mail today!

It also completes my little Fairytail/Anime North shelf.


Spoiler













Edit: had to edit the second image as I didn’t realize my Anime North pass included my last name. Haha oopsie.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s the SatAM, time for a new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _episode!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Hawks reported to the paranormal liberation front including Re-Destro and the League of Villains about the heroes.  He was trying to find out more information about them and the location of their forces.  It was revealed that the work studies that the U.A. students are doing is insurance in case the heroes need help when the paranormal liberation front attacks in four months.  It will be lead by Shigaraki, who seems to have acquired new power…

Meanwhile, at the Endeavor agency, Deku and Bakugo explained to Endeavor what they can do at the moment and what they need to work on.  For Deku it’s controlling his power, namely using Air Force without thinking about it as well as being able to use his new quirk, Blackwhip, efficiently.  For Bakugo it’s finding out what he can’t do yet with Explosion, as he has been able to accomplish everything he has wanted to so far with it.  There was a brief exchange of words between Todoroki and Endeavor, and Todoroki still hasn’t forgiven Endeavor for everything.  They then took to the streets, and Endeavor said their goal is to capture one villain before he can by the end of the winter.  They’re still too slow right now, but they’re getting better.  They need to go beyond.  Plus ultra.

As far as my own thoughts on the episode go, there’s a parallel between the show and my life.  Deku, Bakugo, Todoroki, and everyone else have done a lot of hard work in school at U.A., but there’s no substitute for actual experience doing hero work on the streets.  Endeavor told them they need to accumulate a mountain of experience before becoming full-fledged heroes.  The same with my life right now, even though I’ve had jobs in the past, the main thing I’m lacking is good career experience.  I’m on the verge of being able to start that, so it’s kind of cool how the show has paralleled my life so far.



Next time on My Hero Academia, Uraraka and Asui will be doing their work studies with the Ryukyu agency and helping out Selkie as well in a joint operation.  Never give up until the end.  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Spaceoutfan

I really want to read manga, but I have a problem getting halfway throuhg a volume but never finish because I get tired or lose focus. Does anyone has tips


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Made in Abyss, MHA, One Punch Man, and Stein's Gate are getting western live action movies.


----------



## tessa grace

Watched TPN (s1) for the fourth time with a friend. Still brooding over season 2's ending 

On a happier note a couple months ago I finished the OHSHC manga and seriously loved it sm!! It provided excellent closure to some awesome characters and an iconic love story. If you watched the anime and felt unsatisfied, I seriously recommend picking up the manga!


Reginald Fairfield said:


> Made in Abyss, MHA, One Punch Man, and Stein's Gate are getting western live action movies.


i- uh oh here we go again


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Made in Abyss, MHA, One Punch Man, and Stein's Gate are getting western live action movies.


Why do they keep making these atrocities?


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Made in Abyss, MHA, One Punch Man, and Stein's Gate are getting western live action movies.


These never go well and honestly.. ugh has no one learned yet? I just keep getting flashbacks to Avatar: The Last Airbender and how they completely ruined it.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

thetessagrace said:


> Watched TPN (s1) for the fourth time with a friend. Still brooding over season 2's ending
> 
> On a happier note a couple months ago I finished the OHSHC manga and seriously loved it sm!! It provided excellent closure to some awesome characters and an iconic love story. If you watched the anime and felt unsatisfied, I seriously recommend picking up the manga!
> 
> i- uh oh here we go again


Yes! OHSHC's manga is one of my favorite's. All of the best scenes/characters come after the anime ends imo.


----------



## Autumn247

Can someone recommend a good anime that's available on Netflix?  I'm looking for new ones too watch and was just wondering if there's any in particular that stand out to any of you all


----------



## nyx~

Autumn247 said:


> Can someone recommend a good anime that's available on Netflix?  I'm looking for new ones too watch and was just wondering if there's any in particular that stand out to any of you all


Hunter x Hunter is one of my personal favorites so I definitely recommend that although it's pretty long. Other than that Demon Slayer and Attack on Titan are really good as well.


----------



## Autumn247

turtleyawesome said:


> Hunter x Hunter is one of my personal favorites so I definitely recommend that although it's pretty long. Other than that Demon Slayer and Attack on Titan are really good as well.



Thank you!  I'll check them out


----------



## tessa grace

Autumn247 said:


> Can someone recommend a good anime that's available on Netflix?  I'm looking for new ones too watch and was just wondering if there's any in particular that stand out to any of you all


A cute romance I enjoyed was Toradora!! I recommend you watch it


----------



## LadyDestani

Autumn247 said:


> Can someone recommend a good anime that's available on Netflix?  I'm looking for new ones too watch and was just wondering if there's any in particular that stand out to any of you all



It depends on what genre you like, but some of my favorite on Netflix right now are:

- Violet Evergarden
- Your Lie in April
- Erased
- Kakegurui
- Beastars
- Akame ga Kill!

Most of these are more serious or have dark themes. I haven't started watching it yet, but I'm very interested in checking out Trese too.


----------



## Autumn247

Thank you everyone, I'll look into all of these recommendations


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> It depends on what genre you like, but some of my favorite on Netflix right now are:
> 
> - Violet Evergarden
> - Your Lie in April
> - Erased
> - Kakegurui
> - Beastars
> - Akame ga Kill!
> 
> Most of these are more serious or have dark themes. I haven't started watching it yet, but I'm very interested in checking out Trese too.


i second the first three (havent seen the other two)!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Autumn247 said:


> Can someone recommend a good anime that's available on Netflix?  I'm looking for new ones too watch and was just wondering if there's any in particular that stand out to any of you all


Do you have a genre in mind?


----------



## Toska

Would anybody have any manga recommendations? I’m pretty open to genres, just looking for something to get in to! If it helps, I’m currently finishing up a series called _Shortcake Cake._


----------



## Autumn247

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you have a genre in mind?



I'm open to watch pretty much any type


----------



## Midoriya

It’s the SatAM, time for a new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ episode!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Selkie and Sirius were having trouble tracking down some smugglers who are in possession of the illegal drug Trigger, which boosts a quirk many times than its original power.  They requested help from the Ryukyu agency that Uraraka and Asui were working at.  Meanwhile, Uraraka received a new hero costume with changes made to it from her old one.  We also saw Uraraka, Nejire, Asui, and Sirius playing on the beach before the mission as Selkie wanted them to know what they’re trying to protect as heroes.  The mission then started, and Selkie, with the help of Tsuyu, took control of the ship the smugglers were on.  However, one of them started to escape on a plane.  Uraraka was launched into the air with the help of a mechanical device and then latched onto the plane.  She quickly went inside and took out the smuggler inside.  However, she didn’t know how to fly a plane.  Ryukyu and Nejire worked together to slow the plane enough for Uraraka to make it completely weightless, and then Ryukyu latched onto it and safely landed it.  Uraraka didn’t want to let the plane crash because the illegal drugs would damage the ocean’s ecosystem.



Up next time on My Hero Academia, we go back to Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki’s work with Endeavor.  As Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki struggle to keep up with Endeavor, Endeavor invites them to their home and they meet Todoroki’s family.  Just what will happen in this super personal look into Todoroki’s life?  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## TheDuke55

Hey Midoryia, just wanted to let you know that you're the one that got me interested in checking out MHA. So far it's been good, but I have only been watching the English ver. anime. It kind of feels like what Naruto would had been had the author not did a complete switch up at the end with hardwork vs being gifted.

I honestly don't know why the author changed his mind so far into the series or if somehow his executives forced him to do that. Still MHA seems promising and I hope they don't go that route.


----------



## Xeleron

Toska said:


> Would anybody have any manga recommendations? I’m pretty open to genres, just looking for something to get in to! If it helps, I’m currently finishing up a series called _Shortcake Cake._


EDIT: I just want to mention up here that I added the blurb about each manga in a spoiler at the very bottom to keep everything together, so if you want to know what each manga is about, don't forget to check the spoiler. 

A BIG chunk of the manga I own is made up of horror and shonen  and I'm not sure if you're interested in either of them but 'Spy x Family' (a shonen) is a new ongoing series that's well liked amongst most of the people that read it (tbh, I haven't heard anyone complain about it yet). The biggest issue with this manga is that it's sold out almost everywhere, so getting it digitally might be the best choice. *T+/14+*

'A Man and His Cat' is one of my personal favorites, but it's not for everyone. It's put together in a very "episodic" way, kinda like a bunch of short stories that show the same characters but doesn't really follow a main plot/storyline. *A *(All ages)

'BL Metamorphosis' is super heartwarming. This is a shorter series as it only has 5 volumes, the last volume will come out sometime this year. *T/13+*

'Blood on the Tracks' is another one that a lot of people seem to really like, this is more of a psychological horror (maybe mental health) genre. Unfortunately, this is another one that sells out fast if you're buying the physical copy, tbh, I've only been able to read the first chapter and I feel like I'm stuck in limbo because I NEED to know more lol *T+/16+ * (I know I shouldn't be recommending something I'm not caught up with, but I wouldn't be recommending it if it weren't for all the positive things I've heard about this being a super intriguing yet dark story).



Spoiler: Blurb about each manga mentioned



*SPY x FAMILY*
"Master spy Twilight is the best at what he does when it comes to going undercover on dangerous missions in the name of a better world. But when he receives the ultimate impossible assignment—get married and have a kid—he may finally be in over his head!

Not one to depend on others, Twilight has his work cut out for him procuring both a wife and a child for his mission to infiltrate an elite private school. What he doesn’t know is that the wife he’s chosen is an assassin and the child he’s adopted is a telepath!"

*A Man & His Cat*
"A kitten languishes in a pet shop, unwanted and unloved. Even as his price drops with each passing day, no one spares him a glance unless it's to call him names. Having practically given up on life, the kitty himself is most shocked of all when an older gentleman comes into the store and wants to take him home! Will the man and the cat find what they’re looking for…in each other?"

*BL Metamorphosis*
"Ichinoi, a 75-year-old woman living a peaceful life, unwittingly buys a Boy's Love manga one day and is fascinated by what she finds inside. When she returns to the bookstore to buy the next volume, the high school girl working there--Urara, a seasoned BL fan--notices a budding fangirl when she sees one. When Urara offers to help Ichinoi explore this whole new world of fiction, the two dive into BL fandom together, and form an unlikely friendship along the way."

*Blood on the Tacks*
"Seiichi’s mother loves him very much, and his days pass with placid regularity. School, friends, even the attention of his attractive classmate Fukiishi. Until one terrible summer day, that all changes…

Shuzo Oshimi (The Flowers of Evil) delivers his most unsettling work yet, the tale of a seemingly normal family suddenly swallowed up by the creeping horror of everyday life. Gorgeous art and an understated script only serve to heighten the tension as we watch Seiichi Osabe’s life spiral into a nightmare."


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I am hoping one day soon I will be able to try and read some manga, I was never able to get into reading it back in high school because no series really called out to me (not even Sailor Moon.. which I was super obsessed with.) I would really love to read the Demon Slayer manga but I don't have a lot of time right now sadly. So if anyone has some suggestions I would love it for future reference.


----------



## ecstasy

I tried watching wonder egg priority but idk it's kinda boring and not what I expected, does anyone have any supernatural animes that won't be boring that you could recommend? for example like toilet bound hanako kun (which I've watched and loved so much)?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Meraki said:


> I tried watching wonder egg priority but idk it's kinda boring and not what I expected, does anyone have any supernatural animes that won't be boring that you could recommend? for example like toilet bound hanako kun (which I've watched and loved so much)?


I just read about Wonder Egg Priority over on the Hobby Drama subreddit. The ending caused quite a stir   Can't explain it without spoiling the ending though so if you're interested I'd try finding the thread.


----------



## nerfeddude

I'm currently watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. I was kinda sceptical about this title because of the memes surrounding it, but my good friend told me that this title has a lot drama and such, and I shouldn't trust the memes. I tried watching it like two or maybe three years ago, but I got so bored that I couldn't even finish the first episode. However recently more of my friends tried to convince me to at least get through the first 10 episodes, because they're objectively not that great. So, I finally gave up and decided to give JoJo another chance after these years... And oh my god, I really, REALLY like it! Gotta say, I haven't felt so much joy from watching anime in a long time. It's, like, a wild roller-coaster of emotions for me, in a good way.


----------



## Midoriya

nerfeddude said:


> - snip -



Heck yeah, JoJo is great.  The first part starts off kind of slow and boring, but as you get through parts 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 it gets progressively better and better.  Everyone has their own favorite parts and least favorite parts, but personally I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

the Puella Magi Madoka blu-ray that I preordered that has the three movies (i know the first two movies are the series recap) and Rebellion are arriving on Monday, I thought I wouldn't get it until the beginning of August since it's being released on the 31st of July but I'm getting it earlier. I'm excited to finally see this movie, and I can't wait for the fourth movie. Also the second season of the sidestory is supposed to premiere next Friday.


----------



## nyx~

I recently finished both Steins;Gate 0 and Kemono Jihen and they were both really good! I personally liked the first season/ending of Steins;Gate better though. I also saw Josee, the Tiger and the Fish in theaters a week or two ago and thought it was really cute. Other than that I'm still watching MHA as it comes out and probably going to start something new soon!


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished Seven Deadly Sins Season 5 Part 1 the other day. Part 2 should come to Netflix later this year and that'll wrap everything up for this anime. I've had a love/hate relationship with it. Some of the decisions that were made in later seasons really sapped my enjoyment of the series, but at this point I'm already too invested so I'll just finish it.

Since Beastars Season 2 is now available on Netflix, that's what I plan on watching next. I've really been looking forward to that!


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> I finished Seven Deadly Sins Season 5 Part 1 the other day. Part 2 should come to Netflix later this year and that'll wrap everything up for this anime. I've had a love/hate relationship with it. Some of the decisions that were made in later seasons really sapped my enjoyment of the series, but at this point I'm already too invested so I'll just finish it.
> 
> Since Beastars Season 2 is now available on Netflix, that's what I plan on watching next. I've really been looking forward to that!


i havent seen beastars and dont plan on it but the second intro is one of my favorite songs


----------



## Midoriya

Hey, Saitama here, and it’s time for a new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ episode.

So Midoriya and Bakugo meet with Todoroki’s family, and there’s a lot of tension, and the three of them still can’t catch a villain before Endeavor, and and… idk man, this episode is depressing.  Have some My Cooking Academia instead:











Up next time on My Hero Academia, an unknown villain comes by to snatch one of Todoroki’s siblings away.  Endeavor, Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki chase after them, but will they be able to stop them?  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished watching eps 11-13 of Fumetsu no Anata e. My eyes are still red and swollen from bawling. But I want to get a few thoughts down, even though my head feels like a complete mess. 

This series continues to astound me. It is so well written, with a very memorable cast of supporting characters. The story-telling and characterization are top notch. Every episode, we learn a little more about the world, specifically Fushi's world. We grow with him. We learn to be aware, we learn to fight for our life, we learn the crippling pain of loss, we learn to deal with the guilt and regret. Yet, despite such losses being inevitable, we learn that with every new experience, we learn. And as long as we keep living and, as a result, we keep experiencing new situations, we learn. And as long as we learn, we stay alive. We _are _alive. Change is only possible, when we live and learn. Embracing life means embracing the negatives as well. Failure, after all, is a vital part of the learning process.

I love it when watching an anime series makes me overthink. On top of crying like a baby. At my ripe old age.

If anyone plans on watching Fumetsu no Anata e (also called To Your Eternity), do yourself a favour: please do not spoil yourself. Don't read any summary or review. Don't go to the wiki page. Just watch. One episode at a time. 

Once the anime is done, I plan on picking up the manga.


----------



## amemome

I'm pausing most of my animes so I can binge the rest of their seasons once they're complete (Spider anime, Slime 300, MHA, Digimon, Kobashi S2, Villainess S2). I've switched to exclusively Pokemon for now, which is working out to be great.


----------



## Corrie

Sadly, imo, the only good thing to come out of Higurashi Gou is the OP. That OP is a banger if you ask me. I'm sad that the series just falls flat for me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Was able to piece together a goofy old anime titled Trouble Chocolate for cheap, not sure I'd recommend it yet. also picked up Adv's Chrono Crusade before seeing Funimation has it in a cheap save set. Cheap either way. Also I got a post quality warning for posting just a youtube video of Plastic Nee-san here, thanks.


----------



## Holla

I was finally able to catch up on My Hero Academia as my boyfriend was out of the house for about an hour when I got home yesterday. I was two episodes behind. 

I'm also watching it dubbed with my boyfriend too. While I'm on the latest episode of the sub on my own, we are about halfway through season 3 of the dub. I'm honestly not sure which version I like more. Both the sub and dub seem to be well done in general.


----------



## Corrie

Just started on Black Butler! Watched one ep but it's great so far! There's something messed up so I'm wondering what exactly it is. Such an uneasy feeling, which I love from shows! 

Ciel is adorable btw.


----------



## Midoriya

Finally about to be on season eight of Naruto.  I’ve been moving at a snail’s pace recently and only really watched new episodes of MHA in the past couple weeks.  From what I’ve heard it’s a filler arc, so I’ll enjoy it for what it is, but much more looking forward to starting Shippuden.


----------



## tessa grace

Saitama said:


> Finally about to be on season eight of Naruto.  I’ve been moving at a snail’s pace recently and only really watched new episodes of MHA in the past couple weeks.  From what I’ve heard it’s a filler arc, so I’ll enjoy it for what it is, but much more looking forward to starting Shippuden.


i loathed watching those last couple seasons. (really after season 5 its a whole mess) plenty of my friends dropped the series because of that, but i ended up finishing it. i'll tell you this much: it totally pays off. im currently in season 2 of shippuden (and i havent watched it in ages), but i tell ya the show quality gets so much better. anyways, push through!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I started season 2 of Beastars. I'm only 2 episodes in but I'm already remembering why I loved the first season so much. It's such a good show!


----------



## Xeleron

I've been keeping up with "The Aquatope on White Sand" and so far I'm really enjoying it. I really like this type of slice of life. Funny enough, as I was watching it I kept thinking to myself that the show seems like a mashup between "Hanasaku Iroha" and "A Lull in the Sea"... turns out that P.A. Works studio did all 3. Unfortunately, it seems like this new show hasn't gained as much traction as the last 2.

Other shows I've watched:
"Dorohedoro" - I didn't care for this show for the longest time, but I'm glad I finally decided to give it chance... hyped for a second season.
"Dragon Pilot: Hisone and Masotan" - It was ok, I enjoyed it but I wish we could've gotten more time getting to know all pilots and their circumstances. There were a few plot points that were left unexplored or were forgotten.
"86: Eighty-Six" - Really beautiful animation that tackles a very complicated world full of war and discrimination.
"... Bunny Girl Senpai" - I took the liberty to shorten the title. Personally I didn't expect much from this show and because of that I was not prepared for any of the topics that were portrayed and much less the ending. It kinda reminded me a bit of "Charlotte" and "Clannad" but it still isn't as high up on my list.
"Zombieland Saga: Revenge" -This second season has a bunch of time jumps and it makes it a bit confusing if you aren't paying attention. I'm glad to see more background information being revealed about certain characters, including Koutaro.

Edit: Added ZLS: R


----------



## Corrie

I finally finished Ghost Stories (dub of course) and why the heck did I actually get kinda emotional at the end? haha


----------



## Xeleron

Corrie said:


> I finally finished Ghost Stories (dub of course) and why the heck did I actually get kinda emotional at the end? haha


Is this the anime with the "cursed" Eng dub? (aka the so out of place it's actually hilarious dub?) If so, how did you like it? I've been wondering if it's actually worth a watch lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> Just started on Black Butler! Watched one ep but it's great so far! There's something messed up so I'm wondering what exactly it is. Such an uneasy feeling, which I love from shows!
> 
> Ciel is adorable btw.


Can I ask how you're watching that? I've been wanting a physical version, and that is an expensive title.


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Can I ask how you're watching that? I've been wanting a physical version, and that is an expensive title.


Streaming on Gogoanime. Probably not legal though.


----------



## Mad Aly

This past week, I got back into watching _Monster_, which is the only anime I'm watching, currently. I have a few more anime in mind that I might start watching soon. But for right now, I just really want to get through _Monster_ (since it's a whopping 74 episodes and I'm slow AF) and binge it as much as possible.

If you're ever looking for an intellectual slow burn psychological murder mystery, then _Monster_ is your guy. It's produced by _Madhouse_, which is my absolute favorite anime studio, since I love practically everything they've ever made more than any other studio. (So, I'm a little more than biased here, lmao... But I'm pretty confident that I have good taste in general!)

With that said, I'll get back to watching more episodes...


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I was finally able to watch the Madoka Magica movie Rebellion and I really loved it! I know some people didn't really like the way the movie ended and people saw Homura as the villain after but I'm not sure where I stand on that. I think that it's a huge grey area. I really loved the soundtrack and the visuals of the movie and I'm glad that the quality of the movie was just as good as the series. I'm excited to see what they do with the fourth movie.


----------



## tessa grace

the remaining seasons of hunterxhunter were released on netflix today in the united states!! you can guess what i'll be doing the entire afternoon


----------



## Midoriya

An all new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ episode released yesterday.  It’s time to go beyond!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



As Endeavor was getting ready to take Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki back to the school, a villain known as Ending, who Endeavor had captured seven years earlier, showed up and nabbed Natsuo, Todoroki’s brother.  Endeavor chased after him, but froze when recalling what Natsuo said to him.  Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki sped onwards past Endeavor and surpassed their limits to keep everyone in the area from dying, including Natsuo.  Midoriya was finally able to control Blackwhip to save the people in the cars that were thrown, Bakugo fought back with his powers, and Todoroki used his powers to the fullest extent to both save Natsuo and re-capture Ending.  It was a complete victory for the heroes.  Natsuo still can’t forgive Endeavor, but Endeavor wants to atone for what he did in the past.  He thinks that to do this he must live alone while the rest of his family has a new home to live in.



Up next time on My Hero Academia, the third term for U.A. begins.  Present Mic and Aizawa go to visit Kurogiri in prison, and try to uncover his shocking secret.  Just what will Kurogiri have to say?  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Midoriya said:


> Finally about to be on season eight of Naruto.  I’ve been moving at a snail’s pace recently and only really watched new episodes of MHA in the past couple weeks.  From what I’ve heard it’s a filler arc, so I’ll enjoy it for what it is, but much more looking forward to starting Shippuden.



After Naruto and Sasuke's one battle it pretty much becomes filler from there. I have no idea how I finished it to be honest lol. Shippuden is definitely better, but it also has a lot of filler. I've been on a huge hiatus since like... high school... I should really finish it. I know there are some amazing battles I haven't seen yet.

I've been finally resuming Gintama and catching up on the new MHA episodes! I'm also moving at a snail's pace. It's hard to find quiet time in my house a lot to watch stuff.


----------



## Jaden

Finished watching "So I'm a Spider, so What?". Pretty bloody and sometimes a little hard to follow (they don't mention the time differences in various scenes) but overall a great anime. Had read the manga adaption previously which helped immensely with following the storyline. The season ended on a high note and I'm eager for more. Definetely liked the hand drawn scened way more than the 3d/cgi or what it is called but overall a great quality anime!


----------



## Autumn247

I finished watching March Comes in Like a Lion, which I really enjoyed, now I'm starting Toradora! 

Anime always puts me in a better mood


----------



## Holla

I had a jam packed long weekend so I haven’t had a chance to watch the latest episode of My Hero Academia yet. I hope to soon. At least I’m only behind one episode instead of two like I was last week.


----------



## LadyDestani

I started watching Fumetsu no Anata e! After just the first episode, I am already completely hooked. I can tell this is going to be an amazing and emotional series.

Thank you, @CrankyCupcake, for recommending it!


----------



## Xeleron

I recently started watching "Yuru Camp" since I've heard so many good things about it and now I have this weird desire to go winter camping  Overall it's a really cute slice of life that centers around a niche hobby for outdoor camping.

Looking forward to the next episode of "The Aquatope on White Sand"


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, so APPARENTLY the newest MHA episode is delayed until next Saturday because of the Olympics.  I wish I had known that earlier, but whatever.  Just sharing that bit of info in case anyone is wondering why there isn’t an episode today.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Another busted Funimation blu-ray case scratching up the disc. I think they're using covid as an excuse not to give a crap. I'm also pretty sure they're supplying them to rightstufanime as such. Last time I got a beat up case, wrapped in the shrink wrap, with part of the spine shaved off under the plastic wrap, and the flipping disc holder rattling around inside. It took them 5 days to get back to me, and they told 2 days was too long for me to send them a picture of it. Then I see the following saying they have to be picky about replacing anything with cosmetic damage. Last time it was the Outlay Star blu-ray, now it's the first Dr. Stone set with a couple of those center disc holder nubs missing.


----------



## arikins

does anyone have some kind of silly, light hearted recs ? nothing too emotional, im highly sensitive and dont wanna handle that rn lol. some kind of slice of life, something like k-on ?

i dont have much experience in this genre, hence why im asking !


----------



## DarkDesertFox

All caught up with the new MHA season so far! Really enjoying it so far. Really hoping Todoroki's family comes together. Endeavor is really making the effort to right the wrongs but it sounds like the way the latest episode ended that he was just going to have them live in their own house since he was never at the table. I also started the second season of My Next Life as a Villainess: All Routes Lead to Doom! which has been interesting. I don't like how pretty much EVERY character is gunning for her and it really does feel like a big harem of both guys and girls now. I'm still enjoying it though I wish they'd make progress with who she ends up with. There's a lot of cock blocking going on.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

arikins said:


> does anyone have some kind of silly, light hearted recs ? nothing too emotional, im highly sensitive and dont wanna handle that rn lol. some kind of slice of life, something like k-on ?
> 
> i dont have much experience in this genre, hence why im asking !


I've been meaning to check out "Haven't you heard i'm Sakamoto". I don't know much about it yet. What do you think?


----------



## arikins

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've been meaning to check out "Haven't you heard i'm Sakamoto". I don't know much about it yet. What do you think?


he ... is so charming
this 100% looks like something i can chill with, ill check it out and let you know how it goes !


----------



## LadyDestani

Season 2 of Magia Record has begun so I watched the first episode of that today.


----------



## Blink.

watching slime tensei and dragon maid so all is well

animation is on point for dragon maid


----------



## Mayor Fia

Watching Life Lessons with Uramichi Oniisan and its so funny. Also the Stone Ocean trailer just dropped so I'm very excited for when it starts.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I'm waiting for the dubbed version of Magia Record to be released but I don't know how long it'll be until that happens. (I'm hoping soon) I tried to watch the first episode but I had a hard time paying attention because I always like to look away from the television so I have to continuously rewind. I know it will be worth the wait. 

I watched the 9th episode of Shadows House (the dub hasn't been completed so I have to wait for the series to be completed for the dub.) I really love this show, I've heard some people say its boring but it's only the first two episodes that I think are a bit of a drag but it's so good. I really hope that it gets renewed for a 2nd season but there hasn't been any news that states it has. 

I'm back on to watching Black Clover for now, I think I may have to start over because I can barely remember anything that happened at the point that I am at in the season. It's a really good series though.


----------



## Neb

I'm watching Odd Taxi right now. I expected a well told mystery series (which it is), but there's also so much social commentary in every episode. It's a shame that Odd Taxi was overlooked during its airing.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm almost done watching Toradora! on Netflix and I'm so sad, I don't want it to end!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Sony now officially owns both Funimation and Crunchyroll. I hope they don't go full Disney.


----------



## Midoriya

After the long, long wait… JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 6 Stone Ocean… is almost here!



Spoiler: some violence warning











I am SO excited for this after having watched parts one through five more than a year ago.  It looks great from the trailer and like it’ll be up to par with the past seasons.  My only gripe with it is that it’s on Netflix and not Crunchyroll, but I still have access to Netflix right now, so hopefully I’ll be able to watch it when it comes out.  Anyone else excited for the next chapter in the JoJo series?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

More on the Sony bs in the following video. He does mention Sentai Filmwork's Hidive service, has anyone tried that?






He did mention Sony waiting for the Crunchyroll licences to expire. It might be a good time to get a hold of physical versions of those, if there are any.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> More on the Sony bs in the following video. He does mention Sentai Filmwork's Hidive service, has anyone tried that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did mention Sony waiting for the Crunchyroll licences to expire. It might be a good time to get a hold of physical versions of those, if there are any.


I haven't tried Hidive specifically but it was a part of VRV's package for a while and I watched a few shows through Hidive on there. Mainly, what I remember is that their subtitles were terrible.

Sometimes they would skip subtitling a few sentences or even an entire conversation. There were whole episodes listed as English subtitles but they'd be in Spanish instead. Things like that really annoyed me because I prefer the original language. Luckily, I know just enough Japanese and Spanish that I was usually able to piece together what was going on, but it was extremely frustrating. I never watched any dubs from Hidive so I can't comment on those.

And the subtitling issues only happened on Hidive shows, not Crunchyroll or VRV shows, so it seemed to be a problem originating with Hidive itself.


----------



## arikins

has anyone here watched no game no life ? u think i would have considering my icon, but i just have a mere interest. so is it any good ?


----------



## Midoriya

arikins said:


> has anyone here watched no game no life ? u think i would have considering my icon, but i just have a mere interest. so is it any good ?



I’ve had not one, but two friends watch this now because one of my friends recommended it to the other.  They both say it’s good, but the only downside is that it’s only one season long.  So you may feel yourself wanting to start a new anime quickly after finishing it.  If you want to know more about it I would suggest asking @turtleyawesome considering they just finished it (and are one of the friends I mentioned).


----------



## arikins

Midoriya said:


> I’ve had not one, but two friends watch this now because one of my friends recommended it to the other.  They both say it’s good, but the only downside is that it’s only one season long.  So you may feel yourself wanting to start a new anime quickly after finishing it.  If you want to know more about it I would suggest asking @turtleyawesome considering they just finished it (and are one of the friends I mentioned).


tbh i like short animes, especially because ive had a break from them for so long so ill need something short to get back into it. we´ll see if the friend responds  but since ive got a lot of time on my hands and need a good distraction, i might watch it tonight


----------



## LadyDestani

arikins said:


> has anyone here watched no game no life ? u think i would have considering my icon, but i just have a mere interest. so is it any good ?


It's been a while since I watched it, but I remember enjoying it. If you think you'd like it, I say go for it. If it turns out to not be your cup of tea, at least it's not very long.

If you do end up wanting more, there's a movie too. No Game No Life: Zero. I haven't watched that yet, though. It's on my watchlist but I keep prioritizing other things.


----------



## Corrie

arikins said:


> does anyone have some kind of silly, light hearted recs ? nothing too emotional, im highly sensitive and dont wanna handle that rn lol. some kind of slice of life, something like k-on ?
> 
> i dont have much experience in this genre, hence why im asking !


Tamako Market! It's by KyoAni also! 
Azumanga Daioh is a slice of life series that's really funny (imo)


----------



## arikins

Corrie said:


> Tamako Market! It's by KyoAni also!
> Azumanga Daioh is a slice of life series that's really funny (imo)


i LOVE tamako market and the movie ! since its a love story and thats a bit of a trigger for me atm, i wont be rewatching it soon, but ill check out the other one ! thank u ~


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I haven't tried Hidive specifically but it was a part of VRV's package for a while and I watched a few shows through Hidive on there. Mainly, what I remember is that their subtitles were terrible.
> 
> Sometimes they would skip subtitling a few sentences or even an entire conversation. There were whole episodes listed as English subtitles but they'd be in Spanish instead. Things like that really annoyed me because I prefer the original language. Luckily, I know just enough Japanese and Spanish that I was usually able to piece together what was going on, but it was extremely frustrating. I never watched any dubs from Hidive so I can't comment on those.
> 
> And the subtitling issues only happened on Hidive shows, not Crunchyroll or VRV shows, so it seemed to be a problem originating with Hidive itself.


That doesn't sound like good competition. Of course Funimation is becoming known for taking liberties with their scripts, and not above twitter drama when asked about that. I also keep hearing funi's costumer service is nonexistent. I'm not seeing a good option.


----------



## nyx~

arikins said:


> tbh i like short animes, especially because ive had a break from them for so long so ill need something short to get back into it. we´ll see if the friend responds ☺ but since ive got a lot of time on my hands and need a good distraction, i might watch it tonight


I enjoyed it but like Midoriya said it's only one season long. They spend the entire season basically creating the world and setting up the storyline just for it to end without being finished. It also took a couple episodes for me to even understand what was happening but once I did it definitely got better. But anyways if you're interested in any anime I honestly just say go for it and give it a try cause everyone has different opinions on what they like though. (Also I love your pfp, Shiro is adorable)


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That doesn't sound like good competition. Of course Funimation is becoming known for taking liberties with their scripts, and not above twitter drama when asked about that. I also keep hearing funi's costumer service is nonexistent. I'm not seeing a good option.


Yeah, I wouldn't pay for Hidive based on my limited experience with them. Although, they did often have OVAs that the other services didn't offer, so I guess that's a plus.

I had a bad time with Funimation too and dropped them because of the video quality. It was always very glitchy and I couldn't get through an episode without multiple skips and pauses. I had similar issues with VRV, but not as bad as Funimation.

Crunchyroll has been the only anime service that's worked consistently well for me. I really hope it doesn't go downhill.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm re-watching the Ouron Host Club


----------



## DarkDesertFox

arikins said:


> has anyone here watched no game no life ? u think i would have considering my icon, but i just have a mere interest. so is it any good ?



It's a good watch! It's been a hot minute since I've actually seen it but I remember enjoying it. Lots of "big brain" plays in the games they play. I think it has some fanservice in it though. Basically a couple of siblings who are really smart and good at games who work together to beat the ultimate game.


----------



## Plume

Is anyone else watching Sonny Boy this season? I'm really enjoying it! It's different and I love the character designs.

I'm also watching Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi and Getter Robo Arc. Idaten-tachi has some tonal inconsistencies that are kind of a problem and are sometimes even offensive, but it's odd enough that I'm still interested.


----------



## nyx~

Haven't done an update in a while lol
First thing I watched since my last update was High Rise Invasion which I really liked tbh. The concept was interesting and I'm a fan of action stuff so it kept me interested the whole time. They just had to end it on a cliffhanger though...
After that as I somewhat talked about I watched No Game No Life which was good and I enjoyed the storyline and the characters and I'm sad it most likely won't have a continuation. The only thing that slightly bothered me was the amount of fanservice.
And then most recently I started Charlotte, which I really like so far. I've always liked stuff where the characters have powers so it's right up my alley.
And finally as always I'm watching MHA...sad that the season will be over soon...but I'm super excited for the movie that will be coming out in a couple months!!


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

So I'm seeing online a lot of people being upset about the crunchyroll/funimation thing, can someone explain why this would be bad? I think it would be really nice to have both those services together just so it makes it easier and maybe more things would be able to get dubbed since from what I have heard Funimation seems to have more dubs compared to crunchyroll?


----------



## Midoriya

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> So I'm seeing online a lot of people being upset about the crunchyroll/funimation thing, can someone explain why this would be bad? I think it would be really nice to have both those services together just so it makes it easier and maybe more things would be able to get dubbed since from what I have heard Funimation seems to have more dubs compared to crunchyroll?



A lot of people are expecting the app to go downhill once it’s merged because it’s going to be given the Disney+ treatment.  I’m also not particularly fond of Sony either.  I am hopeful that it will be a great change like you said, but unfortunately past experience has taught me that things like this don’t usually go well.

Speaking of streaming services, I’m also fearful that, with the move away from cable and other things that has been happening, in the future we’re going to be paying for _too many _streaming services, and it’s going to end up costing more than cable ever did.  I would hope that people would choose not to support something like that and boycott it, but considering people’s FOMO and everything else, it’s highly unlikely.  My school actually did an entire research project on this subject, which is the only reason I know a lot about it.


----------



## Neb

So I’m in the middle of moving and could use some lighthearted anime to de-stress with. Many slow paced slice of life series are a bit too slow for me though. Does anyone have a recommendation for a relaxing anime that still has a good pace?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Plume said:


> Is anyone else watching Sonny Boy this season? I'm really enjoying it! It's different and I love the character designs.



*raises hand* Sonny Boy is intriguing. The story could go anywhere, and I like that. I love the way it looks. So stark and bright. A few characters are growing on me.



Plume said:


> I'm also watching Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi and Getter Robo Arc. Idaten-tachi has some tonal inconsistencies that are kind of a problem and are sometimes even offensive, but it's odd enough that I'm still interested.



I wanted to like Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi because of the seiyuu cast. I knew nothing about the story. I watched the first episode and thought it was rather formulaic in terms of plot and characterization. The colourful art style was a feast for the eyes though. So I enjoyed it until that very last scene. I've seen much worse in anime, but that scene felt so jarring and gratuitous that it put me off. I decided right there I wouldn't watch any more.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Neb said:


> So I’m in the middle of moving and could use some lighthearted anime to de-stress with. Many slow paced slice of life series are a bit too slow for me though. Does anyone have a recommendation for a relaxing anime that still has a good pace?


I haven't seen this yet. Someone asked for something similar a few pages back. I posted the trailer for them, here's a clip. What do you think?







	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2021



Snap Crackle Pop said:


> So I'm seeing online a lot of people being upset about the crunchyroll/funimation thing, can someone explain why this would be bad? I think it would be really nice to have both those services together just so it makes it easier and maybe more things would be able to get dubbed since from what I have heard Funimation seems to have more dubs compared to crunchyroll?


One layer to this onion would be censorship. They've been a bit heavy handed with their anime games, while "The Last of Us 2" gets an awkward love scene. There's also been talks of committees having preemptive creative control over shows. Funimation has already become known for taking bizarre liberties with their scripts, despite accuracy being in their mission statement from the beginning.


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> Speaking of streaming services, I’m also fearful that, with the move away from cable and other things that has been happening, in the future we’re going to be paying for _too many _streaming services, and it’s going to end up costing more than cable ever did. I would hope that people would choose not to support something like that and boycott it, but considering people’s FOMO and everything else, it’s highly unlikely. My school actually did an entire research project on this subject, which is the only reason I know a lot about it.


I said the same thing when we dropped satellite. At the time, we were paying for 3 different streaming services but I suspected things would get out of hand. Now, we're paying for 6-7 services and still don't have access to everything we'd like to see. Our monthly cost is still about half of what we were paying before, but I can only see it increasing in the future.

I'm willing to wait and see what happens with the whole Sony thing. I hope they'll do good things like merge the content. But I do have low-key concerns about the possibilities of censorship and altering the scripts for subtitles and dubs. I just want to watch my anime in its original form.


----------



## Midoriya

Since we’re reaching the end of season five, I thought I would go ahead and compile a list of my TOP 10 favorite My Hero Academia scenes from across all five seasons.  It was _extremely _difficult to do this, and I’m still not 100% about my list, but this is what I came up with.  Enjoy!



Spoiler: My Hero Academia seasons 1-5 TOP 10 scenes list



10. Ranking in at number ten, Deku showing off his new Shoot Style to save All Might was cool enough to just barely make it into the final list.  In the sub All Might says, “that’s right,” but personally I love the dub where he says, “you’ve got it, kid”.






9. Ranking in at number nine, Endeavor facing off against Hood was incredible.  The fact that he had to go all out and use a plus ultra version of his special move must mean he was running out of options.  It was a difficult fight, but he managed to win and prove to people that he has what it takes to be the new number one hero.






8. Ranking in at number eight, Deku, with the help of Eri, being able to constantly release 100% of his power was simply amazing.  He would need to, as Overhaul in his final form was a scary opponent indeed.






7. Ranking in at number seven, Deku facing off against Muscular and using a 1,000,000% smash to finish him off and save Kota was incredible.  Bonus points for Deku already being injured in the fight.






6. Ranking in at number six, All Might using Gran Torino’s teachings to open All For One up for a United States of Smash attack was spectacular.  United States of Smash is the strongest move a OFA user can use, and should only be used as the very last resort, as using it will render the user incapable of using OFA ever again.






5. Ranking in at number five, Sun Eater used his Quirk in a unique way in order to defeat three tough villains at the same time.  What he said about not “eating” your friends is true, as a friend who uses their friends is no friend at all.



			https://youtu.be/CNRcbUTql0o[/video]
		


4. Ranking in at number four, Red Riot getting back in front of Fat Gum so Fat Gum can finish charging his special move was awesome.  Red Riot proved by doing this that he can be courageous, brave, and gutsy as well.  The icing on the cake is Fat Gum commending him as he uses his special attack and blows the baddies away.



			https://youtu.be/7pNHSM_Xbwc[/video]
		


3. Ranking in at number three, Lemillion losing his Quirk was devastating.  However, as a true hero would, he continued to fight against Overhaul even without a Quirk, using careful strategy, offense, and avoiding Overhaul‘s attacks to stay alive.  It only cemented the fact that even people without Quirks can do a great deal (like Deku showed in the beginning of the show).



			https://youtu.be/66E7MpTGygs[/video]
		


2. Ranking in a number two, this scene is the highlight of the newest season for me, and shows what fledgling heroes can do together when they really put their minds to it.  It also just displays the teamwork they can easily utilize, and the future potential for each of them as heroes as well.  Deku being able to control Blackwhip for the first time is great, and Deku receiving his first praise as a hero was the icing on the cake.



			https://youtu.be/5jh5FmuBj6I[/video]
		


1. And the number one scene on this list?  What could it be other than Deku, at the time just Midoriya, running into harm’s way to save the boy who bullied him growing up, Bakugo.  All Might always said that meddling where one shouldn’t is the essence of a hero, and Midoriya proved this by doing something none of the other heroes at the scene could.



			https://youtu.be/VkjDWnZW_yA[/video]
		





—-

It’s the SatAM, time for the return of a new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ episode!



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



The third term, which is the final term for Class 1-A before they advance to their second years, began.  Everyone shared their accomplishments from the work studies.  Meanwhile, Aizawa and Present Mic were taken to Tartarus to talk to Kurogiri.  It was revealed that Kurogiri is a Nomu, who was created using the remains of Oboro, a friend from the past of Aizawa’s and Present Mic.  Oboro wanted to start a hero agency with Aizawa and Present Mic, but died during their work studies.  Aizawa and Present Mic talked to Kurogiri and tried to get Oboro to respond from within.  The only thing he managed to say was “hospital,” which was still valuable information.  Tests are being performed on Shigaraki… just what will happen from all of this?



Next time, on My Hero Academia!  We go back in the past to two months ago to focus on the villains and how they got stronger.  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve watched a few episodes of Fullmetal Alchemist and a few episodes of Hunter X Hunter. I’m honestly really into Hunter X Hunter. I like the storyline mostly, was into it from the first episode. I’m going to continue watching it.

Thanks to @Midoriya for the recommendations you gave me, like, two months ago on this thread! I’m enjoying it. I actually have it playing on my phone simultaneously as I’m typing this. I should be going to sleep soon though, but I think I’ll stay up a bit longer.


----------



## TofuIdol

Neb said:


> So I’m in the middle of moving and could use some lighthearted anime to de-stress with. Many slow paced slice of life series are a bit too slow for me though. Does anyone have a recommendation for a relaxing anime that still has a good pace?


I have a few suggestions I'm not sure if you've seen any of these. 
-Laid-Back Camp
-Non Non Biyori 
-Flying Witch 
-Interviews with monster girls 
-Natsume's Book of Friends (A personal favorite of mine) 
-School Babysitters


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> I’ve watched a few episodes of Fullmetal Alchemist and a few episodes of Hunter X Hunter. I’m honestly really into Hunter X Hunter. I like the storyline mostly, was into it from the first episode. I’m going to continue watching it.
> 
> Thanks to @Midoriya for the recommendations you gave me, like, two months ago on this thread! I’m enjoying it. I actually have it playing on my phone simultaneously as I’m typing this. I should be going to sleep soon though, but I think I’ll stay up a bit longer.



Yeah!!  HunterxHunter is honestly a trip.  It’s over 100 episodes, so it takes awhile to finish it, but definitely worth it (and nowhere near as long as something like Naruto or One Piece).  I’m glad you’re enjoying it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the first episode of Fena: Pirate Princess. I've been looking forward to this anime since I saw the trailer a month or so ago. There was more humor than I expected, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. They also introduced some characters that show some serious fighting prowess, which is the part I'm really interested in. After just the first episode, it's too early to tell if I'll love it yet, but it's got promise.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I found an old rare Gainax no one talks about, Petite Princess Yucie. MC goes to a magic school to try to lift a curse that makes her look 10 forever. Sounds kinda boring, but there's a brat literally from Hell basically being Chloe from Miraculous Ladybug. Of course it's expensive on ebay. It was last distributed by ADV which makes it at least 15 years old.


----------



## Midoriya

After weeks upon weeks of not watching much anime, happy to say I'm finally continuing to binge Naruto.  I'm going to make that final push to finish it so I can start Naruto Shippuden.  I have to say, I really love some of the filler that's being shown.  Just finished the episode about Akamaru going out of control and it was great.  I thought for sure Kiba would administer the medicine on his own, but I guess I was wrong (or did he?)... less than 40 episodes to go now.  Season nine is shorter than the others, so it's really not that much further.


----------



## Midoriya

It's the SatAM, time for a new _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_ I mean, _My VILLAIN Academia/Boku no Villain Academia_ episode!



Spoiler: for My Villain Academia



We go back two months to focus on the League of Villains and how they got stronger.  Shigaraki and crew are tasked with making Gigantomachia, a subordinate of All For One's, submit.  While fighting him they make contact with the doctor who helps All For One.  They then also make contact with Re-Destro, head of the Meta Liberation Army, who has captured Giran as a hostage.  Shigaraki plans to drop Gigantomachia on the over 100,000 warriors the Meta Liberation Army has raised.  Just who will win between the League of Villains and Meta Liberation Army?



Up next time, on My Villain Academia!  Shigaraki and the League of Villains face off against Re-Destro and the Meta Liberation Army.  You won't want to miss it.  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up season 2 of Beastars today! I am still very much in love with this show and I'm glad to see that a season 3 has been confirmed. The topics it deals with, the complex relationships of the characters, and the world its set in are all very well explored. There's something gritty and real about the emotions of the characters and the situations they are forced to deal with. I think when all is said and done, this anime is going to rank very highly on my list of favorites.

Now, I have to get caught up on some currently airing anime: My Hero Academia, Magia Record, and Fena: Pirate Princess.


----------



## Mr.Fox

LadyDestani said:


> I finished up season 2 of Beastars today! I am still very much in love with this show and I'm glad to see that a season 3 has been confirmed. The topics it deals with, the complex relationships of the characters, and the world its set in are all very well explored. There's something gritty and real about the emotions of the characters and the situations they are forced to deal with. I think when all is said and done, this anime is going to rank very highly on my list of favorites.
> 
> Now, I have to get caught up on some currently airing anime: My Hero Academia, Magia Record, and Fena: Pirate Princess.


Beastars is great! I'm only on episode 3...taking season 2 really slow on purpose. I burned through season 1 way too fast and was left pining for more lol


----------



## Croconaw

I’m on episode 14 currently of HunterXHunter. I’m taking it slow. Seeing if I can finish the series at the same time while I’m traveling one way late October, as I’ll have a bit of time to kill with layovers. It’s really good though.


----------



## Midoriya

I just watched the filler episode of Naruto where Shino laughs, and Naruto is tasked with not laughing.  Even though I clearly saw everything that transpired, I'm still bewildered at this episode.  Like they really just decided to add this to the series, LOL.  It was a weird episode.  Heartwarming, but weird nonetheless.


----------



## Autumn247

Started watching Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just watched episode 19 of Fumetsu no Anata e. Which means we're one episode away from the end of the season. 

I've already caved to the temptation and read the manga. All caught up. Last available chapter is 148. No spoilers in collecting my thoughts here but they are based on both the anime and the manga. 

What the anime has done is a faithful adaptation of the story. I've enjoyed it so much. The last anime arc, however, divided the fans. A tournament arc does feel out of place. Having read the manga, I will say this. The mangaka is an odd one. In a good way. Usually the start of a new arc leaves my jaw on the floor and my brows in the air. But I realize I like the way the mangaka unravels the tale and then wraps it up before moving on to the Next Big Surprise. There is a sense of satisfaction and accomplishment. In this respect, I think Oima-sensei is a very talented storyteller. 

She is imaginative, bold, quirky. She takes risks. Many times, while reading the manga, I'd stare at the page in disbelief, wondering why she has allowed things to take such a bizarre turn. Yet, many chapters later, I find myself thinking, why not? We are experiencing life and so-called humanity through Fushi's eyes. We have expectations and doubts, but Fushi is mostly equal parts curiosity and naivete. Fushi can be crushingly guileless or bewilderingly reckless at times. None of us will behave the way he does. Then again, that's because we aren't him. 

The first episode of Fumetsu no Anata e remains the most evocative opening episode of any anime series I've ever watched. It haunts me even now, when I think about it. I'll continue to keep up with the manga because it's an adventure. I may not agree with some of the crazy directions the story has taken and the even crazier direction it seems to be headed in its current manga arc but I feel powerless to let go. I've always been attracted to ideas that are dark and disturbing and Oima-sensei has plenty of those to share.


----------



## Midoriya

Just updated my MAL once again.  I'm up to date with MHA at episode 20.  It's hard to believe there's only five episodes left in the season.  I'm interested to see how the season ends...

I'm also at episode 192 of Naruto now, which means I have less than 30 episodes to go until I finish it!  Then I can start Naruto Shippuden.  Once MHA's current season ends, however, Naruto will be the only show I'm watching.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Can I post an old amv here for show identification reasons?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just watched episode 3 of Kaizoku Oujo aka Fena: Pirate Princess. 

I want to say that, while the high production values of the first 2 episodes caught my attention, this episode has caused me to squeal with excitement. (Literally. I like to talk to the screen while I'm watching. Like "NOOOO! RUN!" or "Ooo, that looks delicious!" I watch anime alone so I don't hold back.  )

The fight scene was gorgeous. Love the animation, choreography and editing. The work is polished and beautiful to look at. I'm enjoying the Japanese seiyuu cast. Great writing too. It pulls you in and makes you care. There's such a good balance of drama and comedy. I'm definitely looking forward to more.


----------



## Midoriya

It's the SatAM, time for a new _My Villain Academia/Boku no Villain Academia_ episode!



Spoiler: for My Villain Academia



The League of Villains battles the Meta Liberation Army!  No matter how many soldiers they kill, the over 100,000 in Deika City doesn't seem to be running out.  Toga gets ganged up on and beat up, but goes beyond to power up her Quirk.  Shigaraki hallucinates!  Dabi fights an ice man!  Now Twice is getting kidnapped by clones of his self, which are really just the Quirk of a MLA soldier!  Will Gigantomachia arrive in time to inadvertently help out the League of Villains?



Up next time, on My Villain Academia!  Twice goes crazy!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Midoriya

Seeing as I go by Gon now, since I only have 23 episodes left of Naruto before I finish it, instead of starting Naruto Shippuden afterwards I'm going to take a break from that series and watch the English dub of _HunterxHunter (2011)_.  I've only seen the sub, so I have no idea what the dub will be like.  I remember watching a few scenes years ago on Toonami, however, and it seemed pretty good, so I'm excited for this.  Does anyone know where I can watch the dub of the show for now?  Would it be Funimation, Crunchyroll, or something else entirely?

EDIT: I think I remember someone mentioning Netflix, so I might try that since we're already subscribed to it.


----------



## nyx~

Gon said:


> Seeing as I go by Gon now, since I only have 23 episodes left of Naruto before I finish it, instead of starting Naruto Shippuden afterwards I'm going to take a break from that series and watch the English dub of _HunterxHunter (2011)_.  I've only seen the sub, so I have no idea what the dub will be like.  I remember watching a few scenes years ago on Toonami, however, and it seemed pretty good, so I'm excited for this.  Does anyone know where I can watch the dub of the show for now?  Would it be Funimation, Crunchyroll, or something else entirely?
> 
> EDIT: I think I remember someone mentioning Netflix, so I might try that since we're already subscribed to it.


Yeah it's on Netflix as well as HBO Max (and I think Funimation?). I watched it in dub and I really liked it! Killua's dub is one of my favorites (it's Bennett & Xingqiu's VA from Genshin). Also you get the iconic "Kurapika is now drowning in an indescribable emptiness" scene xD


----------



## Neb

I started watching Shirobako this evening. I was really tired, so I struggled a bit to keep up with the fast pace. Aoi Miyamori is such a likable protagonist. She’s one of my favorite anime characters in a while.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished watching the last episode of Fumetsu no Anata e. 

Even though I'd read the manga, I ended up crying anyway. So many tears were shed over the course of 20 episodes. I don't know what's wrong with me. 

But the good news!

There will be a second season, to be aired in autumn next year.


----------



## LadyDestani

CrankyCupcake said:


> Just finished watching the last episode of Fumetsu no Anata e.
> 
> Even though I'd read the manga, I ended up crying anyway. So many tears were shed over the course of 20 episodes. I don't know what's wrong with me.
> 
> But the good news!
> 
> There will be a second season, to be aired in autumn next year.


I just finished episode 14 so I have a bit of catching up to do, but I'm loving it so far! Glad to hear that there will be a second season.


----------



## Xeleron

CrankyCupcake said:


> -snip-



  The last episode was so good, especially for people who can relate to Fushi with having to care for someone with Pioran's condition... boy did I cry my eyes out thinking about my grandparents. That last episode really did make me consider buying the manga, I might have to put "Ranma 1/2" in the back burner while I get "To Your Eternity". Can't wait for season 2 next year!


  Started watching Monster (2004) recently and the "old school" animation is just so refreshing and it really helps set the tone of the story. It is super slow placed and a few things aren't really explained by the characters but through context, which makes it a bit hard to understand at times (specifically with the time skips). So far I'm really enjoying it, my only gripe is that ALL the short, bald, heavy-set dudes with a grey mustache LOOK THE SAME.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Xeleron said:


> Started watching Monster (2004) recently and the "old school" animation is just so refreshing and it really helps set the tone of the story. It is super slow placed and a few things aren't really explained by the characters but through context, which makes it a bit hard to understand at times (specifically with the time skips). So far I'm really enjoying it, my only gripe is that ALL the short, bald, heavy-set dudes with a grey mustache LOOK THE SAME.



Monster! That's such an awesome series! ♥ 

I loved it so much. Watched it some 15 years ago. Definitely still among my top 10 anime ever. Earlier this year, I managed to persuade my husband (who has never read manga or watched anime on tv because he's not into, er, cartoony stuff  ) to read the manga. I told him the story is brilliant. There are no magical girls and no fantastic ninja techniques. He bought the first book for a start, got completely hooked, then ended up buying and reading the entire set. He loved it. (He's now reading my old collection of Slam Dunk manga.  )

I hope you enjoy it as much as we have. Dr Tenma is one of my favourite anime characters of all time.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm on episode 19 now of the English dub of _Hunter x Hunter (2011)_, and I'm loving it so far.  The first arc ends after episode 26, so once I finish the first arc, I'll swap back to watching Naruto and finish that as well.


----------



## nerfeddude

Just finished watching part 5 of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and... Oh wow. What a roller-coaster of emotions this title is. I can't really form my thoughts into words right now, but I can definitely say that Stardust Crusaders and Diamond is Unbreakable are my favorite parts x) 
Now I have to wait until December for part 6... And I'll probably start reading manga for parts 7 and 8 after that


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I watched "Ryuu to Sobakasu no Hime" or "Belle," the newest movie from Studio Chizu. It was all right, not bad, but not one of my favorite films from them.

Edit: I should add that the song "U" by millennium parade slaps and hearing it around everywhere I've been looking forward to it, but was a bit disappointed that it was just used in the first 5 minutes with no build up


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Villain Academia/Boku no Villain Academia _released yesterday!



Spoiler: for My Villain Academia



Twice was able to overcome his psychological trauma and release a new move, Sad Man's Parade.  This move allows him to create infinite doubles with his Quirk, and all the doubles quickly overtook the Meta Liberation Army.  Shigaraki made the tower that Re-Destro was in collapse, preparing to fight.



Up next time, on My Villain Academia!  Shigaraki and Re-Destro face off in battle!  You won't want to miss it!  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I am just about done with Black Clover, I'm waiting on the last few episodes to be dubbed still. I'm really sad that it's ended (temporarily), and I hope that they anime does come back because I know that the reason its stopped is due to the manga and anime being basically at the same spot at the moment. 
I'm watching My Hero Academia, I'm at the point where the dubs haven't been posted/done yet so I'm waiting a little while before I watch it again. I'm really glad that I didn't give up on the anime because its really good now. I admit the first two seasons for me were boring but I've loved all the seasons since. 
Currently I am watching Bungou Stray Dogs, it's a little graphic to me sometimes (which I know is weird since I love Demon Slayer and thats pretty graphic too) but I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Autumn247

I just finished watching Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day, it was super emotional and so good!  It's available on Netflix


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm not sure if Trese counts as anime since it's Filipino, but I just finished watching it. It's only six episodes and currently available on Netflix, although only in the English dub. I wish I could have watched it in its original language because I always feel like that provides better immersion in the storyline, but the English voice acting wasn't terrible.

The first two episodes had me on the fence. It was good, but nothing really ground-breaking. However, in the third episode, the storyline really started to get me emotionally hooked and the overarching story of the season was good enough for me to want a second season. They did tease the possibility of a second season after the final credits and the new enemy is very intriguing, so I hope we get to see more.


----------



## Soigne

i'm starting demon slayer ooga booga


----------



## Neb

I’ve been bingeing an anime for the first time in a few years. It’s D-Frag. The show starts off slow, but after a few episodes it becomes really funny. The dub is great too.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I don't think they want me to post youtube vids, but I don't think they want to tell me. 

I found an old Newtype magazine from 2007. It mentions Ramen Fighter Miki. Has anyone seen that?


----------



## Midoriya

I finished the first arc of the English dub of _Hunter x Hunter (2011) _the other day, so now I'm finishing up _Naruto _in preparation for _Naruto Shippuden_.  I can't believe I have less than 20 episodes to go!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm re-watching Monthly Girls' Nozaki Kun


----------



## biibii

finished EoE.
Have to watch the rebuilds now


----------



## Lady Timpani

I started watching Yuri on Ice. It's cute. Really excited for Demon Slayer S2 as well!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Lady Timpani said:


> I started watching Yuri on Ice. It's cute. Really excited for Demon Slayer S2 as well!


I love Yuri on Ice! It's only of the only anime I've watched as it airs. Still waiting on that movie though lol


----------



## Lady Timpani

StarlitGlitch said:


> I love Yuri on Ice! It's only of the only anime I've watched as it airs. Still waiting on that movie though lol


My perception of time is definitely screwed up but I feel like the movie was announced awhile ago right? I wonder if COVID has had any effect on its production.


----------



## Midoriya

An all new episode of _My Villain Academia/Boku no Villain Academia_ released today!



Spoiler: for My Villain Academia



Spinner fought against Trumpet in battle.  Meanwhile, Shigaraki faced off against Re-Destro.  At first it seemed like Re-Destro had the advantage in battle with his Stress Quirk.  However, Shigaraki remembered his past memories, before he became who he is today, and fought back.  We got some backstory on how Shigaraki got rid of his own family thanks to his Quirk, Decay.



Up next time, on My Villain Academia!  Shigaraki fights back against Re-Destro.  Channel the darkness within you, and go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Neb

I watched Colorful today. The film moves at a snail’s pace, but it was unexpectedly heartwarming. I’d recommend it anyone who wants something relaxing,


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Lady Timpani said:


> My perception of time is definitely screwed up but I feel like the movie was announced awhile ago right? I wonder if COVID has had any effect on its production.


Yeah it's been a long time...

idk when I was watching Belle one of the trailers before the movie was for a different MAPPA movie, seems like they've been focusing on other things lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished Fumetsu no Anata e and all I can say is it was amazing. 10/10! I was emotionally invested in every single story arc. The characters were wonderfully real and easy to care about. This has easily become one of my favorite anime and I can't wait for season 2!


----------



## LadyDestani

I was looking for another anime to watch as filler on days that nothing new has aired and decided on GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018). It's been on my watchlist for a while and feels like the right vibe since we're getting ready to enter the fall and Halloween season. I just watched the first episode tonight. Looking forward to watching more!


----------



## Autumn247

Watching Pokémon Diamond and Pearl on the Pokémon TV app on my Nintendo Switch


----------



## Aminata

Sailor Moon is my favorite i'm watching it again from the beginning hihihi


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just watched episode 24 of Tokyo Revengers, the last of the season. Boy, did it end on a cliffhanger. If I wasn't a manga reader already, I'd be bingeing on the chapters right now.

However, I can't easily recall any series I'd watched or read where I feel the main character is actually the weakest character of all. In a story about teenage delinquency and violent gang clashes, Hanagaki Takemichi is too bland, too naive. Everyone else around him, even the villain, is way more interesting. It bothers me that Takemichi is slow to change despite experiencing all the life-changing events that happen to him and his friends. He reminds me of those voiceless main characters in some videogames who shoulder the role of being the player's avatar... and not much else. It's frustrating to watch. 

For me, what works very well about Tokyo Revengers is Wakui Ken's compelling story-telling style. The pacing is faultless. The supporting characters are attractive and many come with intriguing backstories. Chapters and story arcs often conclude with a proverbial twist at the end to generate excitement and introduce new conflict. 

Wakui-sensei keeps the story on a fairly realistic note since it mostly takes place in Tokyo between 2005 and 2018. However, some suspension of disbelief is necessary. In fights, not only is the violence often exaggerated, people are sometimes seemingly able to appear where they are needed in defiance of gravity and time.  

Because the manga is now on its final arc, I will read it to the end. If there is a second season for the anime (and I'd be surprised if there isn't given the manga's popularity in Japan where a live-action movie was released earlier this year), I will watch. But I'll only recommend this series for those who can enjoy a well-crafted story while tolerating a lacklustre main character and time travel shenanigans.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Mayor Kelli said:


> Sailor Moon is my favorite i'm watching it again from the beginning hihihi


Off-topic but I love your Yotsuba&! signature!


----------



## Midoriya

A new episode of _My Villain Academia/Boku no Villain Academia_ released two days ago!



Spoiler: for My Villain Academia



Shigaraki recalled the rest of his memories in his fight with Re-Destro, and unleashed his awakening power to destroy Deika City and make Re-Destro lose.  Re-Destro conceded defeat and handed over control of the Meta Liberation Army to Shigaraki, and the new name for the organization became the Paranormal Liberation Front.  Even Gigantamachia now submits to Shigaraki's will.



Up next time, on My Hero Academia!  The heroes get wind of the happenings between the League of Villains and Meta Liberation Army, and make preparations for the battles ahead.  Go beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## nyx~

I started Tokyo Revengers on Saturday and it's safe to say I'm obsessed lol. I'm already on episode 17, I haven't binged an anime this fast since Seraph of the End (my favorite as of now) so I wouldn't be surprised if it becomes my favorite or close once I finish. I swear it just keeps getting better and better the more I watch.


----------



## Holla

I'm 4 episodes behind on the current season of My Hero Academia subbed.  Hopefully I'll be caught up soon. Though I did finish season 4 dubbed with my boyfriend so now we are giving Hunter x Hunter a go. I've seen about 1/3 of HxH myself before but the subbed version so the dub is new to me.

I personally watch a mix of dubs and subs but anything I watch with my boyfriend needs to be dubbed as he isn't a strong reader so he has a hard time keeping up with subs.


----------



## Croconaw

I really want to see this new anime. What other activity than hockey to get me interested in an anime?  This actually looks good though. Hopefully I can watch for free.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Just found out Lovely Complex is no longer on Netflix Japan, I wish they'd send you notifications when shows/movies on your list are about to be taken off


----------



## Xeleron

I recently took a short break from social media and I had the chance to catch up to a few shows and read a bit of manga 

Anime:
*S2 Yuru Camp/Laid-back Camp:* I finished watching S2 and my heart feels a bit empty. This show is so chill and comforting, I really didn't think such a niche topic would be so captivating. It was really nice to finally see Rin's grandpa make a longer appearance towards the end, he really showed how much he cares for his granddaughter. The bond between all the girls is also really nice to see, especially because they all have very distinct personalities from one another, but they just seem to click so well.

*S2 That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime:* Watched the last episode of S2 today and I really enjoyed it! Glad season 3 has been confirmed and I'm really looking forward to see what happens to Rimuru, the strongest slime out there.

*Fena: Pirate Princess:* The first episode of this show was amazing and I had high hopes for it, but as the story goes on, it just feels incredibly fast paced. I feel like the characters have hardly bonded but according to the latest episode they are all "ride or die"... when did THAT happen?! Tbh, I think I'm more used to the slow developing stories from slice of life shows. On a high note, the animation is fantastic and well executed!

*S2 Welcome to Demon School Iruma-kun!:* A show I thought I was going to hate but ended up really liking and I can't really put into words what it is that I like so much. Maybe the cheesy comedy? Maybe Clara? Maybe how different it is from other shows? idk lol I'm just super hype that S3 has been announced, can't wait!

*Tokyo Revengers:* I really enjoy this show, but it isn't without its faults. I'm sure that a few of the faults I see with it have to do with the adaptation process, it feels like some key components of the storyline are deliberately forgotten from time to time x.x and no, this has nothing to do with the censorship the show has, I find nothing wrong with the way they decided to censor it. If y'all decide to watch it, just know that the MC is quite the "crybaby" and I've see this turn a few people away from the show, this however doesn't bother me, what bothers me is how much "disregard" and "disrespect" he has for his relationship and significant other... I can't believe how easy it is for him to take every opportunity he's given to "turn into a man". I also find myself thinking "how are these middle schoolers?!" quite often, not because of their appearance, but because of the whole "gang" aspect of the series.

Manga:
*BL Metamorphosis:* I finally got a chance to read volumes 2-4 and my heart aches every time Ichinoi (75 year-old) shows her awareness of her age and mortality. As somebody who is quite comfortable talking to people who are well over my age range, this story hits close to home. It's also really nice to see the bond a 75 year-old woman can make with a high school girl (Urara), through a joint "hobby". The 5th and final volume of this series is going to release at the end of the year and I'm praying to the manga-gods that I don't get my heart broken.

*A Man and His Cat:* Another wholesome series with an elderly man as the main protagonist and the cat he adopted. I recently read vol 3 and I really enjoyed it! In this volume we get a glimps at Fukumaru's (the cat) past and his littermates. At the end of the volume, the mangaka thanks a publishing company for picking up her story and says that she's going to develop the story further. I'm looking forward to reading the next volume and seeing how much the mangaka decides to tweak her composition.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I found a new manga that's out of stock, then out of print almost as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Xeleron

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I found a new manga that's out of stock, then out of print almost as soon as it comes out.


I'm curious to know what manga you're talking about. I have that same issue with "Spy x Family", "Chainsaw Man", and "Blood on the Tracks"


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Xeleron said:


> I'm curious to know what manga you're talking about. I have that same issue with "Spy x Family", "Chainsaw Man", and "Blood on the Tracks"


I would if I got the last volume. Can I pm you? Do those have the same publisher?


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the season 2 finale of That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime. Now to wait patiently for season 3.


----------



## Xeleron

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I would if I got the last volume. Can I pm you? Do those have the same publisher?


Yes, you are more than welcome to send me a pm, I'm really curious because it seems like this issue is affecting a lot of different series and publishers. Two of the series I mentioned are published by VIZ Media and the other one is published by Vertical Comics. 


I recently found out my SO didn't really have a chance to watch ATLA when he was younger, and coincidentally enough, I've been meaning to give it a re-watch. Hopefully if I bring it up, he'll be willing to watch it with me. (I know this is technically not anime, but it's heavily inspired by it)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Xeleron said:


> Yes, you are more than welcome to send me a pm, I'm really curious because it seems like this issue is affecting a lot of different series and publishers. Two of the series I mentioned are published by VIZ Media and the other one is published by Vertical Comics.
> 
> 
> I recently found out my SO didn't really have a chance to watch ATLA when he was younger, and coincidentally enough, I've been meaning to give it a re-watch. Hopefully if I bring it up, he'll be willing to watch it with me. (I know this is technically not anime, but it's heavily inspired by it)


Surprised VIZ is having issues. 

Also got a good deal on a limited edition box set of "Haven't you heard, I'm Sakamoto". It came with socks. Got it during a sale for ~$25.


----------



## Midoriya

(My last post for now, after which I'll be inactive for awhile.  I wanted to thank everyone who has posted in this thread and who has been my friend on the forums.  I love you all and I'll miss you all dearly.  The fact that the season five finale of My Hero Academia released on my mom's birthday today may just be a coincidence and not mean much to others, but to me it's one of the most heartwarming things.  My mom passed away last December after a ten month battle with gastric cancer, but in spite of every gut punch that life delivers me such as Aspergers/ASD, I continue to get back up and move forward)

All Might: "aHAHAHAH!!!  It's fine now.  Why?  Because the season five finale of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _is here!"  *coughs again*

Midoriya: "Ahh, All Might!  Are you okay?"

All Might: "Yeah, just ended up talking too much again..."



Spoiler: for My Hero Academia



Hawks was at the Paranormal Liberation Front rally and was resolved to find the force behind Shigaraki.  Meanwhile, the U.A. Class 1-A students showed off what they learned in their work studies.  Midoriya and Bakugo talked to All Might afterwards about the past users of One For All, how they were all just the ones who were entrusted and entrusted.  They weren't chosen or anything, and they died young because of All For One.  Aizawa talked to All Might when he was having doubts and feeling powerless to help the young heroes.  After all of this, the U.A. students were about to become second years.  They were taken to a place to do an expeditionary mission, and very soon X-Day would arrive, the day that would shake superhuman society.



Season six is currently in production!   











_Remember these times fondly.

Who are the heroes in your life?_


----------



## Lady Timpani

Xeleron said:


> Yes, you are more than welcome to send me a pm, I'm really curious because it seems like this issue is affecting a lot of different series and publishers. Two of the series I mentioned are published by VIZ Media and the other one is published by Vertical Comics.





Reginald Fairfield said:


> Surprised VIZ is having issues.


I've been having trouble getting my hands on all of the Banana Fish manga, also published by VIZ. I'd halfway thought it was because it's so old, but the anime came out in 2018 and I know they reprinted (and I'm pretty sure retranslated/reedited it), so I'm not quite sure what's going on with it.


----------



## MhmmCheeseburger

I have a Kakashi  tattoo (like a little chibi one) and I am so surprised by how many of my students (k-6) stop and gawk at it and look at me like I can’t know about Naruto… like… I’m 30.. I’m not that old…


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Well... almost caught up with My Hero Academia 5th season. I actually am not happy with the writing for the villain backstories. It was really disturbing and gory. Like Mirai Nikki levels of disturbing. I realize they're villains and all, but this is the darkest I've ever seen the story. I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse than that for future episodes.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know I realized after re-watching Pokemon again there was way too many filler episodes that really didn't do much to advance the plot. I always find them forgettable and a waste of time. There are some good ones don't get me wrong but its when you get to the newer seasons its when they really get out of hand with filler episodes. Ones that you already seen before and others well it will make you question what the writers were even thinking.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the season finale of My Hero Academia today. Looking forward to season 6!

I was also disappointed to learn that season 2 of Rising of the Shield Hero has been pushed back from Fall 2021 to Spring 2022, but I'm glad it's still being worked on. It's been one of my favorites in the isekai genre.

There are a few upcoming anime this season that I may be checking out, though. I'm going to be looking closer into Platinum End, Faraway Paladin, and Takt op.Destiny. I'm not sure if they're going to be any good yet, but their trailers caught my attention.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just watched the last episode of Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid aka The Duke of Death and His Maid. What a great way to wrap up the season.

Every anime season, I mostly gravitate to series that have more serious, darker themes. As such, I always look out for at least one light-hearted series to add to my anime diet. Something light and fluffy, funny and sweet, with a tolerable level of fanservice, that does not require my exhausted brain cells to process convoluted plot twists. This season I chose Shinigami Bocchan, a romantic comedy. I had next-to-no expectations.

The series is about a young duke who, as a child, has been cursed by a witch. Every thing he touches dies immediately. His mother sends him away to live alone in a faraway mansion with only a butler and a maid to look after his needs.

Surprisingly, as the season progressed, I found myself increasingly drawn to the seemingly simple story and seemingly stereotypical characters. I ended up looking forward to each episode. It helped so much that the seiyuu for the small cast of characters brought so much life to their roles. I think Hanae Natsuki has done an even better job here as Bocchan than as the long-suffering Tanjiro in Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba.

Can't wait for season 2. ♥

Edited to add: *A happy fangirly thing* happened today.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I haven't given Demon Slayer a chance yet, even though I want to. I've also been thinking that I want to see how people react to the ending before I start anything these days. Then again, with a new 8 volume manga, the first and third volumes went out of print around the time the last volume came out.



Spoiler



Looks like the movie is going to recycled into part of the next season.




	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> You know I realized after re-watching Pokemon again there was way too many filler episodes that really didn't do much to advance the plot. I always find them forgettable and a waste of time. There are some good ones don't get me wrong but its when you get to the newer seasons its when they really get out of hand with filler episodes. Ones that you already seen before and others well it will make you question what the writers were even thinking.


Padding for movie releases. Now they have a weird parallel movie series that reboots the series with new companions. Not sure if Team Rocket even shows up.


----------



## Midoriya

DarkDesertFox said:


> Well... almost caught up with My Hero Academia 5th season. I actually am not happy with the writing for the villain backstories. It was really disturbing and gory. Like Mirai Nikki levels of disturbing. I realize they're villains and all, but this is the darkest I've ever seen the story. I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse than that for future episodes.



Oh boy… you better not read the manga then…

—-

Anyway, now that MHA‘s season has concluded all I’m watching is Naruto.  I‘m on season nine, the final season, which only consists of 12 episodes.  Should be pretty easy to breeze through, and then I’ll be at Naruto Shippuden.  Kind of crazy to think that I’ve watched over 200 episodes of this show in just the past half year.  I didn’t even skip the filler…


----------



## nyx~

I finished Tokyo Revengers and season 5 of MHA and I really enjoyed both of them! MHA got kinda boring at some points but for some reason I like dark stuff so it really got good for me again once the villain stuff started, I'm definitely looking forward to season 6 since it's confirmed to be in production however idk if I'm prepared for the darkness I've gotten spoiled from manga readers lol. Tokyo Revengers again was dark at some points, but overall it kept me interested until the very end, and it's now in my top 3 (mainly cause I have like 3 tied for my favorite lol)...that cliffhanger tho;; I plan to start the manga and catch up on the MHA manga as well.

As for my next anime, I'm thinking Bungou Stray Dogs since my friend keeps telling me to watch it. Also super excited that Demon Slayer season 2 starts in just over a week!


----------



## slzzpz

Currently watching Shippuden since my GF has never seen Naruto. 


She really enjoyed Naruto so I'm eager to see how she reacts to certain plot events.


----------



## Torts McGorts

HBO Max was having a sale, so I sprung for a six-month subscription. Looking forward to catching some films (Weathering With You, The Night Is Short, Walk on Girl, some of the Miyazaki stuff I haven’t seen yet), and will be checking out Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken! as well (among others) as well.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished all 220 episodes of Naruto!  I didn’t skip anything, even the filler.  Now the only anime I’m watching at the moment is Naruto Shippuuden, consisting of a whopping 500 episodes…

At least until the next season of Demon Slayer, JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures, The Rising Of The Shield Hero, and others air.  Then I’ll have to figure out how to manage my anime-watching time more effectively.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished watching episode 12, the last one, of Sonny Boy. 

What a ride. The visuals are bold and bright and gorgeous. The music is carefully and judiciously used to great effect. Every episode is a few hundred shades of evocative, philosophical and sometimes disturbing story, lived out by a young cast of captivating characters. 

Our choices have consequences and consequences influence the choices we make. Life is bittersweet. Each day, we learn to accept the inevitable and we learn to adapt because it's the way forward. Every viewer is going to be taking away something different from watching this series, I think, and that's the magic of Sonny Boy.


----------



## LadyDestani

The final 12 episodes of Seven Deadly Sins have dropped on Netflix so I'm trying to work them into my already tight anime schedule. So far, two down and ten more to go.


----------



## Mr.Fox

I finally caved and bought the complete Speed Racer set...sadly, the English only version. I assumed they would release Mach Go Go Go unedited with subtitles at some point, but it never happened.

It is currently only available in the Speed Racer Collector's Edition set that sells for around $249.99...and there's no way I'd pay that price. I mean, I really like Speed Racer...but I don't want to overpay for a bust of Speed that happens to contain the 5 Mach Go Go Go discs.


----------



## Orius

RoxasFan20 said:


> You know I realized after re-watching Pokemon again there was way too many filler episodes that really didn't do much to advance the plot. I always find them forgettable and a waste of time. There are some good ones don't get me wrong but its when you get to the newer seasons its when they really get out of hand with filler episodes. Ones that you already seen before and others well it will make you question what the writers were even thinking.


That's why I don't bother with shounen anime. A lot of them are crammed with fillers. Shows like Fairy Tail, Detective Conan, and even One Piece had an entire filler arc. The movies they churn out every year to accompany the series? Practically extended filler episodes.

That's why I prefer shorter one-cour anime with 10-12 episodes. A lot of my favorites keep it short and to the point, making the impact that much greater when the message is that condensed.


----------



## TheDuke55

Midoriya said:


> I finished all 220 episodes of Naruto!  I didn’t skip anything, even the filler.  Now the only anime I’m watching at the moment is Naruto Shippuuden, consisting of a whopping 500 episodes…
> 
> At least until the next season of Demon Slayer, JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures, The Rising Of The Shield Hero, and others air.  Then I’ll have to figure out how to manage my anime-watching time more effectively.


I did the same thing with both Naruto and Shippuden. Some of the filler I probably should had skipped since it was so awful lol. Still the only filler that sticks out in my mind for Naruto is the old man who happened to be an enemy in disguise and all of Naruto's classmates had to work together to find him and stop his plan. Most times they just throw together whatever to fill the timeslot and it really shows.

One Piece has some fillers like that to and one of the best ones is when they're stuck in Navarone. It was so good and believable it could had been canon had they claimed it as such.


I know these aren't Anime, but I am a little bummed out that both Venture Brothers and Final Space got cancelled this year. Both on cliffhangers and when things were really getting good.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Oh boy… you better not read the manga then…
> 
> —-
> 
> Anyway, now that MHA‘s season has concluded all I’m watching is Naruto.  I‘m on season nine, the final season, which only consists of 12 episodes.  Should be pretty easy to breeze through, and then I’ll be at Naruto Shippuden.  Kind of crazy to think that I’ve watched over 200 episodes of this show in just the past half year.  I didn’t even skip the filler…


Would you recommend any of the Naruto filler? I think I lost interest with an arc involving a meteorite or stars. It's been a minute.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would you recommend any of the Naruto filler? I think I lost interest with an arc involving a meteorite or stars. It's been a minute.



Wouldn’t really recommend it.  If you’re going to watch Naruto, I’d recommend skipping the later seasons that are just filler (especially season eight).  While there are a few mini filler arcs that are interesting, most of them are just, “oh, looks like Naruto has to go save another princess in trouble for the 500,000th time”.  If you skip seasons seven, eight, and nine and go straight to Shippuden, you honestly aren’t missing much.


----------



## daringred_

finished up S1 of eden's zero and hoo boy, was it good! i cannot emphasize enough that people should at least give this anime a chance. too many people are dismissing it just because it's created by the man who wrote fairy tail, but the two are _completely _different. (sans the hypersexualization of women, which i still don't care for, but... what can you do. that seems to be an anime-wide thing.) eden's zero is a lot grittier, especially in later arcs, and the stakes are much higher. i've been reading the manga since launch and can't wait for this week's chapter on tuesday! (we're nearing the end of another arc, i think, and it's been brutal recently.) the anime starts off a little slow, but that's to be expected, frankly, since it's setting up the whole world. the later episodes are a lot darker, and i can tell you that S2 is going to be insane. i'm pretty sure the first half of S1 is on netflix now (dubbed and subbed) and the second half will be at some point, although it's on the seven seas if you enjoy it enough. (i mean, that's where i watched all of it.) again, cannot overstate how much this show is worth giving a shot. don't let the whole fairy tail thing put you off.


----------



## BakaRina

I’ve managed to finish the last few episodes of Bofuri and I've Been Killing Slimes for 300 Years anime’s today. Pretty good shows. I’m in the middle of reading their light novels currently and I’m glad I picked checked them out when I had the chance.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> Wouldn’t really recommend it.  If you’re going to watch Naruto, I’d recommend skipping the later seasons that are just filler (especially season eight).  While there are a few mini filler arcs that are interesting, most of them are just, “oh, looks like Naruto has to go save another princess in trouble for the 500,000th time”.  If you skip seasons seven, eight, and nine and go straight to Shippuden, you honestly aren’t missing much.



Also wanted to mention that the only reason I watched all the filler and didn’t skip is because I’m a _completionist _when it comes to anime.  I don’t drop any shows because I make sure they’re good before watching them, and I don’t skip any episodes in any of what I watch either.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Also wanted to mention that the only reason I watched all the filler and didn’t skip is because I’m a _completionist _when it comes to anime.  I don’t drop any shows because I make sure they’re good before watching them, and I don’t skip any episodes in any of what I watch either.


That would be difficult with DBZ now. They've retconned a few movies, made them unavailable, and keep releasing things in decreasing quality. If I did pick up Haruhi Suzumiya, I wouldn't want to watch the endless 8 I keep hearing about.


----------



## Orius

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If I did pick up Haruhi Suzumiya, I wouldn't want to watch the endless 8 I keep hearing about.


But it's a sacred anime ritual! 

But yeah, Haruhi is overrated. It's good for those who enjoy slice-of-life shows, I guess, but I find Haruhi the character to be bratty and insufferable.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That would be difficult with DBZ now. They've retconned a few movies, made them unavailable, and keep releasing things in decreasing quality. If I did pick up Haruhi Suzumiya, I wouldn't want to watch the endless 8 I keep hearing about.



But see, I don’t watch anime movies unless they really interest me, so I don’t count those.  I understand what you mean about older stuff becoming unavailable though.  I haven’t researched that much yet, but from what I do know, all I can say is, “yikes”.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

On MyAnimeList it really bugs me that older anime gets put into one continuous season rather than breaking it up.

Sometimes shows on Netflix Japan only have the first season or so. I'd prefer to have it broken down so that I could complete each season rather than have it be indefinitely on hold. Also it messes with my stats lol

There is data for how the seasons are broken down but maybe it was difficult to find. I suppose it's late at this point to change it but I honestly wish they would. I like being able to keep track of things neatly.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> But see, I don’t watch anime movies unless they really interest me, so I don’t count those.  I understand what you mean about older stuff becoming unavailable though.  I haven’t researched that much yet, but from what I do know, all I can say is, “yikes”.


If the yikes was for Haruhi, I hear it's 8 time loop themed episodes with minor changes here and there. A bit boring. Space Dandy does a parody of it and keeps it to one episode.

Has anyone seen Magic Knight Reyearth?


----------



## Orius

StarlitGlitch said:


> On MyAnimeList it really bugs me that older anime gets put into one continuous season rather than breaking it up.
> 
> Sometimes shows on Netflix Japan only have the first season or so. I'd prefer to have it broken down so that I could complete each season rather than have it be indefinitely on hold. Also it messes with my stats lol
> 
> There is data for how the seasons are broken down but maybe it was difficult to find. I suppose it's late at this point to change it but I honestly wish they would. I like being able to keep track of things neatly.


The thing of it is, a lot of anime (particularly older anime) have only one season. The so-called "Pokémon Indigo League", for example, is the same season as Pokémon Johto and Pokémon Master Quest in Japan; only in America do they break it up into separate seasons.

MyAnimeList is known for referring to what's standard in Japan (rather than in America). I haven't bothered using the site for a while (I'm mostly using Anilist nowadays), but I remember reading that the site admins would use Romanized titles rather than the English translated titles. They've been called weeaboos because of that.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Has anyone seen Magic Knight Reyearth?


I have! I didn't see it when it originally came out but watched it maybe 5 years ago. I love Umi and Mokona!


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If the yikes was for Haruhi, I hear it's 8 time loop themed episodes with minor changes here and there. A bit boring. Space Dandy does a parody of it and keeps it to one episode.
> 
> Has anyone seen Magic Knight Reyearth?


You've heard correctly. I watched all 8 of the eps lol. Really, only watching the first and last eps of the endless eight are needed, if you care about the loop.


----------



## Midoriya

I binged more Naruto Shippuden and am up to episode 12/13 now.  Have to say that finally watching it in full after having seen only clips of it in the past is amazing.  I know it gets a lot of flack for the direction it went in, but it’s still really good.  Last I heard you were on season two @tessa. .  I wonder if I’ll catch up to you, or if you’ve already made it past that, or just dropped it.  Lol.


----------



## tessa grace

Midoriya said:


> I binged more Naruto Shippuden and am up to episode 12/13 now.  Have to say that finally watching it in full after having seen only clips of it in the past is amazing.  I know it gets a lot of flack for the direction it went in, but it’s still really good.  Last I heard you were on season two @tessa. .  I wonder if I’ll catch up to you, or if you’ve already made it past that, or just dropped it.  Lol.


Honestly I haven't technically dropped it but I rarely watch it and haven't for months. I do plan on finishing Naruto:Shippuden (and i agree- its really good!) just needed a break.


----------



## LadyDestani

I decided to check out the first episode of Takt Op.Destiny today. It's a bit different than what I had in mind, but it had some interesting moments and lines. I might give it another episode or two to see if I like it because I'm still not sure.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the first episode of Platinum End. I think I like it so far. It's from the creators of Death Note, and I can already see that it has similar vibes. It got dark pretty quickly. The plot also made me think of Mirai Nikki. At this point, I plan to keep watching the series and see how it turns out.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished watching episodes 1-4 of Heike Monogatari. 

I wasn't even halfway through the first episode when I decided this one was a keeper for me.  It was a good binge. The political intrigue was fascinating and killed at least 75% of all my elderly brain cells. If I had watched one episode per week, I would've forgotten half the names and relationships. 

Heike Monogatari is directed by Yamada Naoko, who also directed the excellent anime movie Koe no Katachi aka A Silent Voice (which is based on Oima Yo****oki's manga, the same mangaka responsible for Fumetsu no Anata e). And it shows. Thoughtfully crafted visuals with a minimalistic yet evocative style, makes it hard for the viewer to look away as the turbulent story unfolds. And I am, again, mesmerized by Sakurai Takahiro's performance as the measured, kindly Shigemori. I've been listening to his voice for nearly two decades. I never tire of it. Every time I hear it in a new series I'm watching, I get excited. His versatility astonishes me. Whether he's playing a bumbling highschooler, a ruthless occult master, a crazed serial killer or a quick-witted tanuki trying to save his father from becoming a hotpot ingredient for the humans, Sakurai nails it every time.

Can't wait for the next episode of Heike Monogatari. The story is not entirely unpredictable but the telling of it is enthralling.


----------



## Geoni

A little while back I watched Aria: The Animation, Aria: The Natural, and Aria: Origination. Fantastic series. If you enjoy slice of life and/or the city of Venice it's a must watch.

Finally found an anime that's held my attention long enough to get past episode 3, it's "Odd Taxi" and I think it's great so far. Reminds me a little of Paranoia Agent.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2021



Xeleron said:


> Started watching Monster (2004) recently and the "old school" animation is just so refreshing and it really helps set the tone of the story. It is super slow placed and a few things aren't really explained by the characters but through context, which makes it a bit hard to understand at times (specifically with the time skips). So far I'm really enjoying it, my only gripe is that ALL the short, bald, heavy-set dudes with a grey mustache LOOK THE SAME.



Monster is definitely a slow burn but I think it makes some of the big moments pay off and feel earned. I think it's peak psychological/philosophical anime.

But when you called an anime from 2004 old school I felt my neck snap completely.


----------



## Orius

Geoni said:


> Monster is definitely a slow burn but I think it makes some of the big moments pay off and feel earned. I think it's peak psychological/philosophical anime.
> 
> But when you called an anime from 2004 old school I felt my neck snap completely.


Monster is definitely one of the greats. Most of 2000s and even the 1990s anime are great compared to the 2010s. You'll never, ever get another anime on the level of _Cowboy Bebop_. Period.

Then of course, there were the experimental anime like _Serial Experiment Lain, Boogiepop Phantom,_ and even _Ghost in the Shell._ The spin-off series, _Stand Alone Complex,_ was less experimental but just a lot more confusing with its political jargon. Still a nice psychological series though. And don't forget, _Kino's Journey,_ an optimistic series that celebrates the beauty in humanity's ugliness, giving us the quote, "The world is beautiful because it isn't."

_Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, _based on a series of visual novels (or rather, _sound novels_), was notorious for its blood and gore and accused of being a mindless horror anime when it's anything but (especially if you've read the novels). _Higurashi Kai, _its sequel, showed the emotional core of the novels for the first time, and even then, it was scratching the surface of just how tearjerking the franchise was supposed to be. But thankfully, it also led to other brilliant visual novel adaptations... namely _Steins;Gate,_ one of the greatest sci-fi anime of all time. Period.

_Kuuchuu Buranko,_ a dark comedy series about an anthropomorphic bear psychiatrist that tackled a bunch of mental illness, including OCDs and social anxiety. _Paranoia Agent,_ Satoshi Kon's underrated classic exploring the way the Japanese dealt with post-WWII trauma through escapism. _Kemonozume,_ a horror anime about cannibal monsters with a sympathetic side to them (also see _Shiki,_ which did the same for vampires).

So yeah, I wouldn't call 2004 old school, but dang, it sure as heck gave us quite a number of ambitious anime and showed us what Japanese animation could truly do beyond just generic shounen stuff like DBZ. It's nothing short of The Golden Age of Anime.

Yeah, you could tell that I have a lot of nostalgia for the 2000s. Barely watched anime from the 2010s because of that. The anime of 2000s really changed my perspective about anime and just storytelling in general, the level of depth and variety one could do with simple drawings. Of course, Pixar movies of early 2000s contributed to that too, so it was really a great time to be an animation fan and be wowed by all these amazing stories exploring a wide variety of styles, genres and topics.


----------



## Milleram

Geoni said:


> A little while back I watched Aria: The Animation, Aria: The Natural, and Aria: Origination. Fantastic series. If you enjoy slice of life and/or the city of Venice it's a must watch.
> 
> Finally found an anime that's held my attention long enough to get past episode 3, it's "Odd Taxi" and I think it's great so far. Reminds me a little of Paranoia Agent.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Monster is definitely a slow burn but I think it makes some of the big moments pay off and feel earned. I think it's peak psychological/philosophical anime.
> 
> But when you called an anime from 2004 old school I felt my neck snap completely.



Oh my gosh, I loved Aria back when I watched it a few years ago! I need to watch the movie that was released earlier this year, and the one that's coming out in December.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I've always had Aria on my list! I'll have to see how I'm able to watch it. (love early-mid-2000's anime)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Nozomi wants to dub the 80's Dirty Pair, and they set up a kickstarter. I saw part of the newer one, Dirty Pair Flash. It's not as naughty as it sounds. It's girls with guns in a sci-fi setting, at least in Flash. I love the 80's music there.

Here is the brief Kickstarter announcement, it's not quite up yet.


----------



## Midoriya

Just finished season one of Naruto Shippuden.  I went through that way too fast considering it’s 32 episodes, lol…

So first of all, the fights with Sasori and Deidara were AMAZING.  I absolutely loved that stuff.  The bread and butter of a good shounen show, and they were executed well too.

Love the feels too with what Granny Chiyo did and said, and how Naruto and Gaara shook hands before Naruto returned to the Leaf Village. Truly heartwarming.

I’m both looking forward to and not looking forward to season two.  I’m looking forward to the end of it, specifically, because of the reunion, but I’m not looking forward to having to watch Sai screen time.  I’ve seen clips and bits of him in the past, and he always seemed like such a boring character… but I guess it is what it is.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Onto season two!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Just finished season one of Naruto Shippuden.  I went through that way too fast considering it’s 32 episodes, lol…
> 
> So first of all, the fights with Sasori and Deidara were AMAZING.  I absolutely loved that stuff.  The bread and butter of a good shounen show, and they were executed well too.
> 
> Love the feels too with what Granny Chiyo did and said, and how Naruto and Gaara shook hands before Naruto returned to the Leaf Village. Truly heartwarming.
> 
> I’m both looking forward to and not looking forward to season two.  I’m looking forward to the end of it, specifically, because of the reunion, but I’m not looking forward to having to watch Sai screen time.  I’ve seen clips and bits of him in the past, and he always seemed like such a boring character… but I guess it is what it is.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Onto season two!


I was not aware people didn't like Sai.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I was not aware people didn't like Sai.



A lot of people like or love him for sure, but there’s still those that don’t care for him… I am one of those people.  I know there is because I’ve seen comments on YouTube about others not liking him as well.  Idk, I just find his personality boring and his Jutsu boring as well.  Just not a fan.


----------



## Geoni

OriusPrime said:


> Monster is definitely one of the greats. Most of 2000s and even the 1990s anime are great compared to the 2010s. You'll never, ever get another anime on the level of _Cowboy Bebop_. Period.
> 
> Then of course, there were the experimental anime like _Serial Experiment Lain, Boogiepop Phantom,_ and even _Ghost in the Shell._ The spin-off series, _Stand Alone Complex,_ was less experimental but just a lot more confusing with its political jargon. Still a nice psychological series though. And don't forget, _Kino's Journey,_ an optimistic series that celebrates the beauty in humanity's ugliness, giving us the quote, "The world is beautiful because it isn't."
> 
> _Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, _based on a series of visual novels (or rather, _sound novels_), was notorious for its blood and gore and accused of being a mindless horror anime when it's anything but (especially if you've read the novels). _Higurashi Kai, _its sequel, showed the emotional core of the novels for the first time, and even then, it was scratching the surface of just how tearjerking the franchise was supposed to be. But thankfully, it also led to other brilliant visual novel adaptations... namely _Steins;Gate,_ one of the greatest sci-fi anime of all time. Period.
> 
> _Kuuchuu Buranko,_ a dark comedy series about an anthropomorphic bear psychiatrist that tackled a bunch of mental illness, including OCDs and social anxiety. _Paranoia Agent,_ Satoshi Kon's underrated classic exploring the way the Japanese dealt with post-WWII trauma through escapism. _Kemonozume,_ a horror anime about cannibal monsters with a sympathetic side to them (also see _Shiki,_ which did the same for vampires).
> 
> So yeah, I wouldn't call 2004 old school, but dang, it sure as heck gave us quite a number of ambitious anime and showed us what Japanese animation could truly do beyond just generic shounen stuff like DBZ. It's nothing short of The Golden Age of Anime.
> 
> Yeah, you could tell that I have a lot of nostalgia for the 2000s. Barely watched anime from the 2010s because of that. The anime of 2000s really changed my perspective about anime and just storytelling in general, the level of depth and variety one could do with simple drawings. Of course, Pixar movies of early 2000s contributed to that too, so it was really a great time to be an animation fan and be wowed by all these amazing stories exploring a wide variety of styles, genres and topics.



With the exception of Higurashi and Steins which I couldn't get into, I've seen every single anime you've mentioned. You have great tastes friend. I've yet to meet a person who has seen Kuuchuu Buranko. 

You should definitely check out Texhnolyze and Haibane Renmei if you liked Lain/Boogiepop/GitS. I consider Texhnolyze in particular to not only be the greatest anime of all time, but one of the greatest works of fiction across of all time across any medium. 

But yes I consider the range of 1998 to 2008 to be the greatest ten years of anime. Went downhill after that sans a few good ones. 

Also check out Murdock Scramble, Kaiba, Kino's Journey reboot, all of Mushi-shi, Violet Evergarden, and Michiko e Hatchin.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2021



amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh, I loved Aria back when I watched it a few years ago! I need to watch the movie that was released earlier this year, and the one that's coming out in December.



It'll be the final Aria related thing we'll ever get. T_T



StarlitGlitch said:


> I've always had Aria on my list! I'll have to see how I'm able to watch it. (love early-mid-2000's anime)



If you have the money try and grab the blu rays with the english dub. Worth every penny for me and I purchased it without even watching all three seasons and I don't regret it. All three seasons are on youtube subbed however:

1: 




2: 




3:


----------



## Orius

Geoni said:


> With the exception of Higurashi and Steins which I couldn't get into,


Yeah, I can see why. lol Higurashi (the anime) ain't the greatest, but I've had a lot of appreciation for it over the years after having read the (much better written) visual novel. And as for Steins;Gate... yeah, definitely kinda hard to get into, with its slow-paced first-half and seemingly goofy nature. I'd recommend giving it another shot though, 'coz the goofiness has a point to it, and it leads to pretty good stuff at the mid-point.




Geoni said:


> You have great tastes friend. I've yet to meet a person who has seen Kuuchuu Buranko.
> 
> You should definitely check out Texhnolyze and Haibane Renmei if you liked Lain/Boogiepop/GitS. I consider Texhnolyze in particular to not only be the greatest anime of all time, but one of the greatest works of fiction across of all time across any medium.
> 
> But yes I consider the range of 1998 to 2008 to be the greatest ten years of anime. Went downhill after that sans a few good ones.
> 
> Also check out Murdock Scramble, Kaiba, Kino's Journey reboot, all of Mushi-shi, Violet Evergarden, and Michiko e Hatchin.


Thanks. I dislike clichés and a lack of originality in my anime and just any shows I watch, which is why I actively sought out the weirdest and most unorthodox anime I could find back then, and Kuuchuu Buranko fits the bill. Also see Excel Saga, which just throws the textbook out the window and does whatever the heck it wants (similar to Gintama, but far zanier).

I don't usually like a lot of comedies, but I love comedies that surprises me with something creative (like Nichijou, turning ordinary slice-of-life into exaggerated circumstances; it's like Azumanga Daioh on steroids). Gintama in particular, I have a lot of love for in spite of my seeming hatred for shounen anime. It actively mocks other shounen anime and pretty much does what shounen anime does, but far better than any of them, including One Piece. Not just a comedy, it turns pretty dramatic and very emotional down the line.

Definitely have seen Texhnolyze, Haibane Renmei, Murdock Scramble (the first one; too edgy for me), Mushi-shi (love it!, but have yet to see the 'final' movie), and the Kino's Journey reboot (got bored and dropped it; disappointing reboot). I'd say Mushi-shi and Kino's Journey have an edge over Texhnolyze in terms of great storytelling just by being more subtle with its messages. I usually love depressing anime, but Texhnolyze was pretty dull and forgettable for me, lacking the charm and beauty of Mushi and Kino. Mushi-shi in particular was just so honest about the neutrality of life, how good and evil doesn't really matter that it puts pretty much every anime preaching about good and evil to shame with their hackneyed message (see Tokyo Ghoul for such a hackneyed message that exemplifies the downfall of anime in the 2010s; dropped it after the first season).

And sorry to disappoint you, but I'm actually not that into 'intellectual' anime like Stand Alone Complex and mindtrip anime like Lain and Boogiepop. I don't really enjoy anime that are too confusing for me to understand, including Ergo Proxy. I'm someone who prefers emotional stories that make me feel something (but still doesn't bore me with clichés and overplayed tropes). It's why I definitely appreciated Haibane more than Texhnolyze; the latter lost me in the last two episodes, but the former is just terrific with its optimistic tone in a nihilistic world that bears resemblance to Kino's Journey (the original one, not the dull and brightly-colored reboot) and Mushi-shi.

I'll give the other titles a shot. Will add them to my list on Anilist.

I think the time when I truly felt that anime went downhill was Tokyo Ghoul. It felt like a rehash of Shiki, which I love a lot more for not holding its punches _very_ quickly for the vampires' cruel fate (also love the downer ending that's the final punch in calling out humanity's ugliness). Tokyo Ghoul though, it's laughable how something trashy like _Mirai Nikki_ and even _School Days_ felt more refreshing and original. Mirai Nikki the series, for example, felt like a sloppily-written B-movie, but at least it tried to have a more eye-catching high-concept idea than just... "sympathetic cannibals and megalomaniacal villains!" Been there, done that. Also see Psycho-Pass and its edgy villains with armchair philosophy, another ridiculous anime that I couldn't finish. Honestly, what's with anime and flamboyant villains preaching about nihilism and Nietzsche? Once again, Mushi-shi and Kino's Journey did a better job with the idea of nihilism.

Sorry for the lengthy post; I tend to ramble on. lol


----------



## Lady Timpani

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but it looks like Aggretsuko season 4 will be coming in December! I started watching it earlier this year and am happy to see it coming back. I hope the OTM girls show up in some way, but I'm not exactly holding my breath.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I put One Punch Man on hold after season one due to the limited edition sets being the only way to watch the ovas, and that's not in the budget without a sale. Does the annoying psychic kid get less annoying?



Geoni said:


> With the exception of Higurashi and Steins which I couldn't get into, I've seen every single anime you've mentioned. You have great tastes friend. I've yet to meet a person who has seen Kuuchuu Buranko.
> 
> You should definitely check out Texhnolyze and Haibane Renmei if you liked Lain/Boogiepop/GitS. I consider Texhnolyze in particular to not only be the greatest anime of all time, but one of the greatest works of fiction across of all time across any medium.
> 
> But yes I consider the range of 1998 to 2008 to be the greatest ten years of anime. Went downhill after that sans a few good ones.
> 
> Also check out Murdock Scramble, Kaiba, Kino's Journey reboot, all of Mushi-shi, Violet Evergarden, and Michiko e Hatchin.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be the final Aria related thing we'll ever get. T_T
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the money try and grab the blu rays with the english dub. Worth every penny for me and I purchased it without even watching all three seasons and I don't regret it. All three seasons are on youtube subbed however:
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:


Nice to see someone else still buying physical media. These discs do last longer than the companies with the distribution rights.


----------



## LadyDestani

So I just realized yesterday that apparently the second season of Magia Record is already over. It was only eight episodes and the last episode didn't feel like a season ender at all. I was hoping to wrap up this story in the next few episodes or so, but I don't think I can stick around for another season.

I thought season 1 of Magia Record was okay but not as good as Madoka Magica. Season 2 of Magia Record was kind of a train wreck. I doubt I'll be watching season 3 if/when it airs.


----------



## Midoriya

I finally just finished watching the anime movie _Demon Slayer/Kimetsu no Yaiba: Mugen Train_.

That was both awesome and sad af.  Even though I'm physically and emotionally exhausted right now, I cried anyway at the end of the movie.  It was really sad and made me think about my mom's death as well.  There are very few TV shows, let alone movies that will ever make me cry, so that's how I know this movie is special.  Not to mention the animation from Ufotable was excellent, even on my phone.  The action scenes were extremely well done and the movie didn't pull any punches or leave much unnecessary screentime.  Even people who aren't normally fans of anime love this movie, and now I understand why.  I also now truly understand what it means to _Set your heart ablaze.  _I laughed and cried at the same time at the end of the movie.  What a feeling.  What a movie.

_Demon Slayer: Mugen Train _ranks in at 10/10 breathing form: screentime amazement on the anime scale.


----------



## Orius

Just skip to the 14:02 mark of the video:





Next time on Death Battle...
DIO VS. ALUCARD! FINALLY! LMAO

This is probably one the most requested Death Battles ever, for good reasons.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the first episode of the Faraway Paladin today and I thought it was pretty good. Based on just the first episodes, it might be my favorite of the three I selected to watch this season, but we'll see how things go. I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## tessa grace

Finally finished season 5 of MHA, so I'm all caught up this year!



Spoiler: my thoughts



What a fantastic season! It started off on a really fun note, and each arc was pretty entertaining.

Starting with the joint training arc:
So fun! Although I was easily annoyed by Monoma (and i always am) I felt each battle was engaging. I especially liked seeing everyone's new skills. It made shocking and good introduction to blackwhip as well. I also felt Ochaco's reaction and interaction with Izuku during that moment helped build her character a little more. I'm excited to see Shinso more.

Keeping up with the Todoroki's- i mean, Endeavor Agency Arc:
I can really feel the tension between family members of the Todoroki's in that arc. We get a small hint to what happened to Touya, and you really see Endeavor trying to make a genuine change. His redemption feels honest and I've grown to like him somewhat as a character. It was also nice to see Katsuki, Izuku, and Shoto interact as friends. (Especially kacchan and deku somewhat throughout this season. i feel like the one sided hatred is becoming more of a healthy rivalry.)

That episode with aizawa, present mic, and kurogiri hurt me so bad though-

My Villian Academia/Liberation Army arc:
It was entertaining to watch a whole story arc from the villians' point of view. It helps you understand them more as a league and characters, and honestly? I was soooo rooting for twice and others. 

Anyway I better wrap this up but overall a great season imo, i think it helped build up a larger plot and it was just lots of fun to watch.


----------



## Peach_Jam

watching Fena: Pirate Princess! just started it but rly like it so far c:


----------



## CrankyCupcake

When I watch an episode of anime and it's over after what feels like 10 minutes even though it has been 20, I know it's a keeper. That feeling returned for me watching the first 2 episodes of the second season of Eighty-Six. 

So glad we're getting more. The end of the first season left me in tears and shock. The second season has picked up the story thread beautifully. More plot and character development already. Hopefully there will be no more tears I will feel more prepared and cry less this time. I doubt it.


----------



## nyx~

I started Bungou Stray Dogs since my friend kept recommending it to me and it's been good so far! I like how the storyline is going and the characters so I'll continue to watch it and put Edens Zero on hold for now.
I also watched A Silent Voice over the weekend and honestly to me it was just ok I guess. The whole storyline was pretty predictable and I'm honestly not a fan of stuff that the main plot revolves around bullying someone. I'd probably give it about a 5.5 out of 10.


----------



## Corrie

My sister and I binged S1 & S2 of Bungo Stray Dogs in two days and holy crap it's so freaking good!


----------



## Midoriya

We int-t-t-t-t-t-erupt your normal anime-viewing schedules to remind you that Demon Slayer season two is out!



Spoiler: Demon Slayer season two



In the first episode there‘s mayhem on the tracks!  A man dies!  We got some b-b-b-b-b-b-b-bento boxes being sold!  Rengoku eats some noodles and says “Delicious!”  He then finds the Slasher, a demon that’s been terrorizing the defenseless, poor civilians.  He takes the Slasher out before the Slasher can harm the bento box sellers.  Rengoku boards the Mugen Train, as do Tanjiro, Inosuke, and Zenitsu.  The stage is set!

Also, ever wondered what the other Hashiras think of Rengoku?













Up next time on Demon Slayer season two, Deep Sleep!  Everybody gets the sleeeeeeeeepies!  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Holla

Still haven't had a chance to finish My Hero Academia season 5 yet. Only a couple episodes to go but it's hard to find time when my boyfriend isn't around to watch it.

We have been watching Hunter X Hunter together as of late though. It's mostly a repeat for me so far as I've seen about the first third of the show before, though it's dubbed this time.

Still kicking myself that I didn't recognize Leorio's voice actor as Matt Mercer at first.


----------



## Corrie

EchoNyx said:


> I started Bungou Stray Dogs since my friend kept recommending it to me and it's been good so far! I like how the storyline is going and the characters so I'll continue to watch it and put Edens Zero on hold for now.
> I also watched A Silent Voice over the weekend and honestly to me it was just ok I guess. The whole storyline was pretty predictable and I'm honestly not a fan of stuff that the main plot revolves around bullying someone. I'd probably give it about a 5.5 out of 10.


I jut saw this post now. How far are you in BSD?


----------



## nyx~

Corrie said:


> I jut saw this post now. How far are you in BSD?


Like 5 episodes lol. I haven't had much time to watch it this week but I'll probably try to finish the first season over the weekend.


----------



## Corrie

EchoNyx said:


> Like 5 episodes lol. I haven't had much time to watch it this week but I'll probably try to finish the first season over the weekend.


Ah okay! I hope you like it!


----------



## nyx~

Corrie said:


> Ah okay! I hope you like it!


I'll report back once I finish it


----------



## Corrie

Started s3 of BSD and bought a Dazai plush. What can I say, I'm obsessed lol.


----------



## Neb

I decided to watch the first two episodes of Yuru Camp since several people recommended trying it. It's exactly the mood boosting anime I needed. All of the characters and their interactions are so sweet.


----------



## Corrie

Watched some of BSD Wan and holy crap is it ever funny! My sister and I were killing ourselves laughing! Definitely gives off a Saiki K vibe which I love. Whatever that sense of humor is called, is mine.


----------



## Romaki

Started watching the new Violet Evergarden movie yesterday. It's so long, but god do I love the atmosphere of the series.


----------



## tessa grace

Me and a friend started Aggretsuko, and istg we couldn't stop ourselves cause it was so funny. I felt so bad for retsuko the whole time 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



Romaki said:


> Started watching the new Violet Evergarden movie yesterday. It's so long, but god do I love the atmosphere of the series.


I watched this a few days ago and _cried... SO MUCH._ I really love the vibes of that show and I'm happy that I got to experience that show with my friends. Its really so pretty.


----------



## Kumori

I finally bit the bullet and started watching Demon Slayer last night, and honestly it's pretty enjoyable so far. Anime is really hit or miss for me these days, but DS almost feels like some of the more old school anime as far as theme and pacing go.


----------



## UndertaleFan_92

These are the Anime I enjoy and have watched and some I haven't finished yet!!

Fullmetal Alchemist/Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood (Finshed)
Sword Art Online (Sill watching  Alicization, finished the others)
Soul Eater/Soul Eater Not!! (Finished)
Demon Slayer (Finished Season 1, Waiting for Season 2)
My Hero Academia (Caught up and watched both movies) 
Naruto/Boruto (Currently Watching, seen some episodes and all over the place) 
Aggretsuko (Finished)
Blue Exorcist (Finished)
Gurren Lagann (Finished)
 K (Finished)
Black Butler (Need to Finish)
 Inuyasha (Need to Finish)
Hunter X Hunter (Need to Finish)
Dururura (Need to watch 2nd part)
Ouran Highschool Host Club (Finished)
Death Note (Finished)
Pokemon,  Yu-Gi-Oh!, and Digimon (Finished Some, others need to watch)
Fairy Tail  (Need to Finish)
Bleach (Need to Finish)
The Devil is a Part-Timer! (Finished)
Blood Lad (Finished)
Black Clover (Need to Finish)
Food Wars! (Need to Finish)
Lupin The 3rd (Need to Finish)
Fire Force (Currently watching)
Beastars (Finished)
Cannon Busters (Finished)
BNA (Finished)
Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic (Need to Finish)
One Punch Man (Finished)
Mfkz (Finished, don't know if it considered anime movie?)
Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans (Need to Finish)
Kiki's Delivery Service 
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
My Neighbor Totoro
Ponyo
Mary and The Witch's Flower


----------



## Kevinnn

Romaki said:


> Started watching the new Violet Evergarden movie yesterday. It's so long, but god do I love the atmosphere of the series.



ouuu I think I made about 5 episodes in the series and got busy/put it aside, heard wonders with the movie. Definitely need to get back into it again!


----------



## magicaldonkey

started watching an art anime that's been added to netflix recently (releasing weekly) called blue period, recommend ! it's very cool


----------



## MinishMae

Started watching the Promised Neverland recently and I'm completely obsessed! (as if my icon wasn't a huge indicator AJSKFHSSDJFK)
If y'all want a good horror-ish anime to watch for spooky season, definitely give this one a go! The music is amazing and almost all of, if not all of the characters are super likable too! It's only got two seasons, so it's binge-able too!

I guess the second season is super different from the manga, so I'm gonna have to give those a read since I need MORE


----------



## mocha.

Loving watching Re: Zero atm!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Rest in piece Chris Ayres. The English voice of Frieza.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode two is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two



Tanjiro, Inosuke, and Zenitsu meet Rengoku and get a taste of his flamboyant attitude.  Demons are on board the train, and Rengoku takes them out without the help of the other three.  However, a Lower One demon by the name of Enmu has a strategy that puts all four of the demon slayers to sleep!  Just how will our heroes awaken from their slumber?









Up next time on Demon Slayer season two, “Should Have Been”.  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season two of Naruto Shippuden!

I have to say admittedly that most of it was pretty boring.  Naruto going berserk against Orochimaru was to be expected, Sai being boring and predictable was to be expected, I don’t know.  Not really a favorite season of mine.  The end of the season was worth it though, getting to see Naruto and Sasuke meet again.  Now I’m wondering about how season three will be.  I heard the first half has some important stuff and the second half is filler, so we’ll see how it goes… onto season three!

Also, I have to say so far since I’ve watched both Naruto and My Hero Academia, that My Hero Academia is _miles _better than Naruto and Naruto Shippuden (sorry, but not sorry diehard Naruto fans).  There’s not nearly as much filler, the story is better, and everything is just better executed in MHA.  Not to mention there’s more depth to non-main-cast characters in MHA.  I understand what you were saying about it now, @TheDuke55 .  Don’t get me wrong, I’ve really enjoyed Naruto and Naruto Shippuden so far, and I’ll finish the series.  But it just doesn’t compare to MHA…


----------



## TheDuke55

@Midoriya Naruto Shippuden was never my favorite series. I watched it simply because I had invested so much time into Naruto. I enjoyed the show and thought it was good (Naruto), but Shippuden was definitely the weakest link by miles. I hated how Shippuden had become so much of a mancrush chase for Sasuke. It just didn't feel right. If I had a friend like that, a toxic friend, I'd just let them be and move on with my life. I didn't like how the author was pretty much lowkey telling people that your friends could never do anything so heinous that they'd stop being your friends. It's a bad lesson to teach kids.

Naruto introduced so many interesting characters that simply got pushed to the sidelines in Shippuden so that new uninteresting characters filled their spot. One Piece is actually my favorite series as well as MHA. I like One Piece because while it does take itself seriously when it needs to be, it also knows when to not be so uptight by being comical/funny, which is what I feel like Shippuden forgot.


----------



## nyx~

I finished season one of Bungou Stray Dogs and I'm on episode 8 of season two! I really liked season one and the characters, there's not one I find overly annoying like almost every other anime series I've seen so that's a plus lol. I also enjoyed the flashback episodes of Dazai at the beginning of season two and can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Shiluc

Has anyone else watched iDOLiSH7? I’ve been watching it with a friend who *loves* it and I’ve been enjoying it quite a lot!! Lots of twists and turns and emotions for an idol show.
Also hi! I’ve never talked in this thread, I am a giant weeb lol. My anilist: https://anilist.co/user/Shiluc/


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished Fena: Pirate Princess. My overall impressions were that it was a good anime, not your basic story, and it had some lovely animation. I do wish there had been a bit more to it. The opening of the anime seems to promise some cool fight scenes, but these were very limited in the actual anime itself. The story was interesting, but I would have liked more details and depth related to the supporting cast. I'm glad I watched it but it is not on my list of favorites.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I might be getting a hold of the old Dominion Tank Police. Probably too inappropriate for this place, guess I'll find out.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode three is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer



Lower One Enmu currently had Tanjiro, Zenitsu, Inosuke, and Rengoku in dreams so that their spiritual cores could be destroyed by the Scooby-Doo Kids From Down The Lane (that's what I'm calling them).  Dork one (Zenitsu) was having a dream about Nezuko and him going to pick peaches together.  As if Nezuko would ever do that with him.  Dork two (Inosuke) was having a dream about Tanjiro, Zenitsu, and Nezuko being his minions inside a cave with music that sounded like Mario cave music from the games.  Oh, and of course the boss is the freaking train, or as Inosuke calls it, "The Lord of The Land".  Rengoku has a much more serious dream and tells his younger brother the truth about what his father said and what kind of person his brother is.  Shamwow.  Wish I had a sibling like that.  As soon as one of the Scooby-Doo Kids From Down The Lane is about to destroy Rengoku's spiritual core, Rengoku picks them up while still asleep and chokes them.  Tanjiro then attempts to commit seppuku in his dream in order to wake up and fight the demons.  Shamwow.



Up next time on Demon Slayer, "Insult".  You won't want to miss it!


----------



## piichinu

ive been rewatching ranma 1/2. that show is genuinely funny and entertaining. but also mentally im 40 years old


----------



## Orius

Can't believe I forgot about this. lol Dio from Jojo vs Alucard from Hellsing is up!


----------



## Holla

Forgot to mention I finally got caught up on the last few episodes of My Hero Academia. I'm sure I'll be watching the season again but dubbed before the next season begins.

In other news I'm almost back to where I was in Hunter X Hunter so I'm excited to finally get to some new content.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Saw a youtube video title mentioning a printer paper shortage having an effect of the comic and tabletop industries. Then I noticed a couple manga I was going to preorder for December now have a March date. I'm guessing rightstuf isn't getting a restock of volume 4 of [something I know I can't mention here] any time soon.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Just found out Demon Slayer season 2 is available on Hulu let's gooooooo


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hey! I’m looking for some sad/nostalgic animes! Any recommendations? For the record I’ve seen: Orange, Erased, Clannad, Evangelion.


----------



## Orius

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Hey! I’m looking for some sad/nostalgic animes! Any recommendations? For the record I’ve seen: Orange, Erased, Clannad, Evangelion.


Air. You'll cry your eyes out.

_"Goal!"_

Not as cry-worthy as _Clannad,_ but it's still originally by the same company (Key) and I think the same anime studio too (KyoAni). I like _Kanon_ a lot more, but in terms of "sad" anime, Air is still much more tearjerking IMO.

I guess it really depends on how sad you wanna go, because I don't want to recommend you anything that just makes you feel depressed and drained ("Now and Then, Here and There", or "Grave of the Fireflies"), so I'm just recommending you stuff that makes you laugh and cry at the same time.

_5 Centimeters per Seconds _is pretty good too, but again, not as cry-worthy, more like a bittersweet romance.

Those titles are the usual go-to for tearjerking anime titles, but there are also non-traditional, non-drama anime like the sci-fi _Steins;Gate_ and the shounen _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ that contain many, many tearjerking scenes, but aren't really like your typical Clannad and Angel Beats and Anohana (the former is full of goofy moments until the midpoint, and the latter... well, it's shounen, so there's lots of action scenes and megalomaniacal cheesy supervillains), so I'm not sure how much you'd like them.

_Madoka Magica_ made me cry quite a bit too, but again, not really your traditional drama anime like Clannad. It's a magical girl anime, so there's lots of magic battles and stuff, not to mention just how dark and depressing it can get (not nearly as much as "Grave", but still), so it might not be your thing either. lol


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Orius said:


> Air. You'll cry your eyes out.
> 
> _"Goal!"_
> 
> Not as cry-worthy as _Clannad,_ but it's still originally by the same company (Key) and I think the same anime studio too (KyoAni). I like _Kanon_ a lot more, but in terms of "sad" anime, Air is still much more tearjerking IMO.
> 
> I guess it really depends on how sad you wanna go, because I don't want to recommend you anything that just makes you feel depressed and drained ("Now and Then, Here and There", or "Grave of the Fireflies"), so I'm just recommending you stuff that makes you laugh and cry at the same time.
> 
> _5 Centimeters per Seconds _is pretty good too, but again, not as cry-worthy, more like a bittersweet romance.
> 
> Those titles are the usual go-to for tearjerking anime titles, but there are also non-traditional, non-drama anime like the sci-fi _Steins;Gate_ and the shounen _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ that contain many, many tearjerking scenes, but aren't really like your typical Clannad and Angel Beats and Anohana (the former is full of goofy moments until the midpoint, and the latter... well, it's shounen, so there's lots of action scenes and megalomaniacal cheesy supervillains), so I'm not sure how much you'd like them.
> 
> _Madoka Magica_ made me cry quite a bit too, but again, not really your traditional drama anime like Clannad. It's a magical girl anime, so there's lots of magic battles and stuff, not to mention just how dark and depressing it can get (not nearly as much as "Grave", but still), so it might not be your thing either. lol


Thank you! I’ll look into them! I have seen 5 cm per second and Steins Gate as well (loved them, totally in my alley!)


----------



## Corrie

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Hey! I’m looking for some sad/nostalgic animes! Any recommendations? For the record I’ve seen: Orange, Erased, Clannad, Evangelion.


Kanon, Anohana, and Angel Beats all made me cry lol
Apparently Your Lie in April is sad too but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Corrie said:


> Kanon, Anohana, and Angel Beats all made me cry lol
> Apparently Your Lie in April is sad too but I haven't seen it.


Thanks! I’ve also seen Anohana and Your Lie in April  will check the others


----------



## LadyDestani

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Hey! I’m looking for some sad/nostalgic animes! Any recommendations? For the record I’ve seen: Orange, Erased, Clannad, Evangelion.


I second several of the other recommendations you've gotten but wanted to add Violet Evergarden and To Your Eternity (Fumetsu no Anata e). Both are very moving and emotional anime that are high on my list of new favorites.

Another anime that's not talked about much but has some sadness without being overly depressing is Somali and the Forest Spirit. It reminds me of a Miyazaki film and I highly recommend it.


----------



## nyx~

I went to see the new My Hero Academia movie, World Heroes' Mission, in theaters today and it was a lot better than I was expecting! I wasn't a huge fan of the first two movies but this one was pretty good. I didn't like Rody all that much at first but he really grew on me towards the end and Deku in a bucket hat is his best look so far loll. It also was just really cool to see the characters in action on the big screen rather than my laptop xD


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Is there anyone here that can help me sort out the Tenchi stuff? I'm mostly looking for the first series on ebay, titled Tenchi Muyo ova, I think. Then there's Tenchi Muyo Ryo Ohki. I'm reading conflicting things about it. It doesn't help that 2 different companies released it. I have Tenchi Universe and Tenchi in Tokyo.


----------



## Orius

And there it goes, the most renowned anime often cited as the greatest anime ever existed (far more than _Ghost in the Shell_, yes), now a live action adaptation... yikes.

And yet, hey, that's pretty good. Cowboy Bebop's never really my favorite anime (BOO! Boo this man!), but this got me excited.

You sung along too when the theme song came in. Come on, admit it. So altogether now, 3 2 1, LET'S JAM!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Orius said:


> And there it goes, the most renowned anime often cited as the greatest anime ever existed (far more than _Ghost in the Shell_, yes), now a live action adaptation... yikes.
> 
> And yet, hey, that's pretty good. Cowboy Bebop's never really my favorite anime (BOO! Boo this man!), but this got me excited.
> 
> You sung along too when the theme song came in. Come on, admit it. So altogether now, 3 2 1, LET'S JAM!


I see Pierrot Le Fou. That's from episode 20. If they're going in order, that means Ed may be in there. Twitter has been having a fit about Ed.


----------



## Plume

I've been behind on anime this season and last, but I've managed to keep up with Blue Period, and so far I adore it! I like all the mental dilemmas the MC has about being an artist and going to art school, and also the informative bits about making art.

I've also watched an episode of My Senpai is Annoying, and so far I find it pretty cute. As a very short adult who is treated as a child, I can relate to Futaba's struggle.


----------



## Midoriya

No episode of Demon Slayer this week, unfortunately.  Episode four of the first arc of season two should debut this next Sunday.

In other news I’m still making my way through Naruto Shippuden season three… I think not watching a bunch of shows this year compared to the last couple years has really helped me progress through it quicker.


----------



## Xeleron

I've been watching *Blue Period* with a friend of mine who is going to school for art and I figured she would relate to the show... and she has... but the episodes are hitting her a little too close to home, so we've been having to take it slow (still on ep 2). We've both been enjoying so far, it really does give you a lot to think about and reflect on even if your career path has nothing to do with art. 

I've also been watching *Mieruko-chan*, and I love it. I love the juxtaposition of how bright, colorful, and well animated the characters are compared to how dark and messy the ghosts look. Plus one of my favorite genres is horror, but this is my first comedy-horror. PSA there's fanservice 

*Kaiji* is another show I'm starting to watch, it's an older show but everyone whose seen it always gives it high praises. I've been taking it really slow with this one... it's very dialogue heavy in an analytical way, but I am looking forward to seeing how the show develops.


----------



## BakaRina

Started to rewatch Soul Eater today. Oh how I missed watching this show. I’ve got to start the manga one day when I can. It’s one of my favorites since it’s one of the ones I had started with years ago.


----------



## Misha

I suddenly noticed how much Sasha reminds me of Momiji from Fruits Basket and now you cannot convince me they aren't the same person d:


----------



## SheepMareep

Recently watched takt.op destiny and I’m in love with the art/animation. The back story on the characters made me cry like a baby which I guess isn’t abnormal for me but it’s pretty good so far! Can’t wait to see how it progresses


----------



## Lady Timpani

Stopping by to plug my favorite anime since I found out it was just added to Crunchyroll!

If you're interested in magical girl anime/fairy tale deconstruction/allegorical stories, I highly highly recommend Revolutionary Girl Utena! It deals with some pretty complex and heavy themes-- misogyny, homophobia, abuse-- so I'd recommend at least looking up some trigger warnings beforehand if you think any of that might bother you. The director, Kunihiko Ikuhara, worked on the 90s Sailor Moon as well, so if any of his work there interested you Utena might be up your alley!


----------



## LadyDestani

SheepMareep said:


> Recently watched takt.op destiny and I’m in love with the art/animation. The back story on the characters made me cry like a baby which I guess isn’t abnormal for me but it’s pretty good so far! Can’t wait to see how it progresses


I've also been watching Takt.op Destiny and I'm liking it so far. Some of the characters are very interesting and I can't wait to meet more of them.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

*The official Jujutsu Kaisen 0 movie trailer! *(Turn on cc for English subtitles.)

I'm so excited for this movie. Even though I can't watch it since I'm not in Japan. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed that it'll somehow get to the cinemas here.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finally finished up Seven Deadly Sins. This was the final season. It's had it's ups and downs along the way.



Spoiler



The introduction of power levels got too ridiculous and made it feel more like DBZ for a season or two. Thankfully, they backed off of that after a while. There was one season that was nearly ruined for me by some absolutely terrible censorship. Luckily, that didn't last long either. There were many tropes used throughout the series as well. But I did enjoy the characters and the action and felt invested enough in the overarching story, which was why I kept watching despite its flaws.



Overall, I would give the series a 6/10. It wasn't a great anime by any stretch of the imagination, but if you like action, fantasy and the like then it can be fun to watch.


----------



## Corrie

Spoiler



https://myanimelist.net/news/64857942



Brb, screaming right now.


----------



## nyx~

Corrie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://myanimelist.net/news/64857942
> 
> 
> 
> Brb, screaming right now.


I saw that earlier, I'm so excited!! I'm about halfway through season 3 as of now, it just keeps getting better!


----------



## Corrie

EchoNyx said:


> I saw that earlier, I'm so excited!! I'm about halfway through season 3 as of now, it just keeps getting better!


I'm so hyped!! I have two eps left of s3 so it won't be as sad when I finish them lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I re-watched Robot Carnival since it's now available on Crunchyroll. This was one of the first anime I ever watched many, many years ago and it was fun to see it again after so long. It's a collection of short stories involving robots. Some of the stories are quirky and fun, some are touching and emotional, but they're all pretty good. There's very little dialogue so the story-telling is mostly told through the animation itself, which is brilliant.


----------



## dude98

I'm watching the dub of Osomatsu-san I'm laughing as hard when I watched the subs. Just a warning if you check it out: It can be very raunchy at times.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode four is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer



Tanjiro commits seppuku in order to wake up.  Immediately he notices what is going on around him.  He rushes to the top of the train and takes on Enmu, the newly appointed Lower One demon.  Enmu keeps putting him to sleep, but to no avail, Tanjiro says sleep is for the weak and slices off Enmu’s head.  Unfortunately for Tanjiro, Enmu plays the whole Captain Ginyu switcheroo game and is now fused with the actual train itself.  He’ll need the help of angry awakened boar man, flashy Doritos guy, and flamboyant burn-it-up man in order to save the day.



Up next time on Demon Slayer, Move Forward!  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## neoratz

i read "qko-chan" a couple nights ago because it's so short! i really liked qko herself, but i was pretty confused by the story for most of it. do you ever get that feeling that something is good and you could potentially really like it but you just can't understand it? that's how i felt the whole time. i think i might like it more with a few more tries to wrap my head around it in the future. there were some jokes i rolled my eyes extremely at but it was thankfully not overbearing





^ this is qko. i thought she was very cute

apparently it was done by the creator of FLCL, which i didn't know until i saw "MADE BY THE CREATOR OF FLCL" plastered on the cover XD i've never watched or read FLCL


----------



## Holla

Finally reached and surpassed where I had stopped watching Hunter x Hunter originally. 



Spoiler



I'm at the part where Kurapika used his dagger on the Phantom Troupe's boss. The reaction Hisoka gave when he found out the boss was no longer able to use nen was priceless.


----------



## tumut

Fruits Basket reboot was really good. 

Also Hunter x Hunter is probably the only good Shonen I've ever seen.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Not necessarily a series, but who else is MEGA EXCITED for Belle coming in 2022 January 14 ;v; <3 It looks so beautiful and the music is amazing


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'd like to know what Lupin show is at 3:28. Where Goemon has the headphones on.


----------



## NovariusHaze

I recommend Baka & Test


----------



## Maiana

I just wanted to say I recently finished Banana Fish and... oh boy. What a wild ride. ; ___ ;


----------



## nyx~

I just watched Kimi no Na wa. (Your Name.) and I really enjoyed it! The storyline was so cute and I loved the characters. The ending was so sweet, I love happy endings in romance movies so much lol. I've been wanting to watch it for a while and I'm really glad I finally did.


----------



## ecstasy

i recently started madoka magica, im only on the 2nd episode and its cute and interesting so far, not to mention really cool! i cant wait to see where it goes, I've heard good things abt it


----------



## tessa grace

ArseniicCatnip said:


> i recently started madoka magica, im only on the 2nd episode and its cute and interesting so far, not to mention really cool! i cant wait to see where it goes, I've heard good things abt it


I-
Uh- 
Well lets just say I've watched this and anyone else who has seen it, lets agree isnt it so cute!!!! Very fun and lovely.


Spoiler: spoilers for the whole show



I'm literally dead inside


----------



## tessa grace

Ooh I forgot to add on my thoughts on demon slayer season 2 so far. This is coming from someone who didn't watch the movie so I'm partially running into it blind-


Spoiler: Episode 5 spoilers



Alright I gotta say the whole train being the demon thing is kinda gross- but idk cool too! 
It was nice to see how quickly Tanjiro and the others (especially rengoku) could adapt to the situation. Something I really enjoyed was watching Inosuke work well together with tanjiro and not just be entirely crazy. They worked so well under pressure together! I'm hoping to get some more zenitsu and nezuko action when they protect the train members. I hope this boosts his confidence.

anyway, that cliffhanger has got me going crazy. Cant wait for episode 6!


----------



## Lady Timpani

ArseniicCatnip said:


> i recently started madoka magica, im only on the 2nd episode and its cute and interesting so far, not to mention really cool! i cant wait to see where it goes, I've heard good things abt it





Spoiler: PMMM series spoilers



this reminds me of that old Tumblr post with a picture of a hurt Kyubey and the person saying "oh no the kitty thing got hurt (" and then later on in their watch that user adding "THIS MOTHER****ER SHOULD'VE STAYED HURT" to their post lmaoo




Hope you're having fun, I've been meaning to rewatch it since they announced a new movie!


----------



## Bok_Choy

I just finished A Silent Voice then watched the new Demon Slayer movie after hoping it would help me feel better :””)


----------



## EmmaFrost

Can anyone recommend me an anime that is cozy and relaxing and not really loud or murderous? tysm


----------



## LadyDestani

EmmaFrost said:


> Can anyone recommend me an anime that is cozy and relaxing and not really loud or murderous? tysm


Shirokuma Cafe is an adorably cute slice of life about anthropomorphic animals. Reminds me of Animal Crossing in a way. LOL


----------



## EmmaFrost

LadyDestani said:


> Shirokuma Cafe is an adorably cute slice of life about anthropomorphic animals. Reminds me of Animal Crossing in a way. LOL


Thank you so much, this sounds adorable and I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode five is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer



Tanjiro worked with awakened angry boar man in order to take out Enmu.  Meanwhile, flashy Doritos man and Nezuko worked together to protect the train, and flamboyant burn-it-up man took care of the five train cars in the back.  With the help of awakened angry boar man’s gamer skillz, Tanjiro was able to use Hinokami Kagura: Clear Blue Sky in order to sever the head of and defeat Enmu.  Flamboyant burn-it-up man took care of the collateral as the train came crashing to a stop.



Up next time on Demon Slayer, Akaza!  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Watched One Piece episodes 997-999! I can't believe how long it has been. The next episode will be the 1,000th. 

I've spent nearly 20 years reading and watching this series. I "grew up" with it even though I was already a mom when I became a fan. Well, we raised our kid in all that time and he's now a working adult. So, yeah, it's been a crazy journey. Every episode of One Piece still manages to make me smile because everyone is like a dear old friend I'm always delighted to see again. One Piece is a magnificent piece of fiction. The storytelling is first-rate. The characterization is top-notch. Sure, it's also ridiculously cartoonish in style and unapologetically melodramatic (still sooooo much snot whenever someone cries   ) but, wow, I can't even find the words anymore to describe how much love I have for OP. My favourite story arc is the Marineford arc. The epic fights! The reveals! The feels! Even now, just thinking about it makes me misty-eyed.

For me, OP is one of the greatest stories being told. I'm very glad I'm able to know it. Oda-sensei has said it'll likely end in 4-5 years. I hope I'll be around to see that. I know I'll cry buckets when it's done.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the anime short Blade Runner Blackout 2022 and started on the new series Blade Runner: Black Lotus.


----------



## deSPIRIA

EmmaFrost said:


> Can anyone recommend me an anime that is cozy and relaxing and not really loud or murderous? tysm


Yokohama kaidashi kikou

I finished kaiji ultimate survivor yesterday after putting it off for a few years. Whenever i get to finishing the series i hope kaiji's character is expanded on a bit because he was kinda bland but it is the better anime about gambling for sure.

Chainsaw man anime wont be out for a while but im looking forward to how the story will be retold and if it will change in some places, i expect it to and i think in some areas it does need some changing. Probably an unpopular opinion since csm fans are very vocal about their worries of censorship and unfaithfulness to the original. My attention span is like a goldfish so im not very good at sitting down and watching/reading something unless it really sparks my interest. So ive re-read it like more than 5 times.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Only watched 2 this year. Started watching Attack on Titan sometime around June. Once I started, I just can’t stop and was able to finish until final season within a week. It was awesome and always kept me interested that I need to know what’s next. That’s why I couldn‘t stop watching. Can’t wait to see the Final final season early next year.

Other one I watched was all 3 movies of Fate Stay Night Heaven’s Feel. Part 1 pacing felt weird when they just skipped though the early events, but I remembered that the assumption is that you have watched Unlimited Blade Works already so would know what happens in the early part. Part 2 was much better paced and a good development. Part 3 was absolutely awesome and definitely the best for me.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

It seems that, sometime earlier this week, I've crossed a milestone in my anime habit.  






Over 13,000 tv episodes of anime watched over a span of 20+ years. I don't regret it. I'm addicted to stories. Be it anime or movies or books or even nature documentaries, I love reading, hearing or watching a good story. I fully intend to continue indulging myself for the rest of my life.


----------



## Midoriya

CrankyCupcake said:


> It seems that, sometime earlier this week, I've crossed a milestone in my anime habit.
> 
> View attachment 414781
> 
> Over 13,000 tv episodes of anime watched over a span of 20+ years. I don't regret it. I'm addicted to stories. Be it anime or movies or books or even nature documentaries, I love reading, hearing or watching a good story. I fully intend to continue indulging myself for the rest of my life.



Wow, that’s quite an accomplishment!  I don’t know if I know anyone who has watched more episodes than that.  I’ve only watched anime for three years now and have somewhere around 1,300 episodes watched, but it definitely doesn’t compare to that.  Congrats!


----------



## ecstasy

i finished madoka magica + the rebellion movie
it was SO GOOD i cant wait for the 4th movie omgg i highly recommend it if u like dark things


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Live action Netflix Cowboy Bebop just dropped.



Spoiler



Ed is in the last few minutes of the last episode. The scene doesn't seem to be well received. The show in general as well.





 [/spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode six is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer



The train came crashing to a stop as Enmu was defeated by Tanjiro and angry awakened boar man.  Angry awakened boar man made sure to check on Tanjiro and make sure he’s okay.  Then flamboyant burn-it-up man showed up.  Because a Hashira was present, Akaza the big boi demon of the upper three showed up to fight him.  Flamboyant burn-it-up man and Akaza the big boi demon of the upper three continued to fight until flamboyant burn-it-up man was running out of steam.  Or was he…?



Up next time, the concluding episode for the first arc of season two, “SET YOUR HEART ABLAZE!”  You won’t want to miss it!

—-

I’m also more than halfway through Naruto Shippuden season three now!


----------



## Holla

Lady Timpani said:


> Stopping by to plug my favorite anime since I found out it was just added to Crunchyroll!
> 
> If you're interested in magical girl anime/fairy tale deconstruction/allegorical stories, I highly highly recommend Revolutionary Girl Utena! It deals with some pretty complex and heavy themes-- misogyny, homophobia, abuse-- so I'd recommend at least looking up some trigger warnings beforehand if you think any of that might bother you. The director, Kunihiko Ikuhara, worked on the 90s Sailor Moon as well, so if any of his work there interested you Utena might be up your alley!



Not sure how I missed this post earlier but I'll definitely have to check that one out sometime. Thanks!

In other news I finished the Greed Island arc of Hunter X Hunter. Though the dubbed episodes beyond there (starting at episode 76) seem to be missing for some reason? Did they just stop dubbing the 2011 version or something? It seems really odd.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> Not sure how I missed this post earlier but I'll definitely have to check that one out sometime. Thanks!
> 
> In other news I finished the Greed Island arc of Hunter X Hunter. Though the dubbed episodes beyond there (starting at episode 76) seem to be missing for some reason? Did they just stop dubbing the 2011 version or something? It seems really odd.



Which streaming service are you using?  I believe the full dub of the show is only available on Netflix.


----------



## Holla

Midoriya said:


> Which streaming service are you using?  I believe the full dub of the show is only available on Netflix.


Funimation. Couldn’t find it anywhere else either. Though didn’t check Netflix as I don’t really watch it haha.


----------



## Midoriya

*THIS IS A PSA: ONLY 6 DAYS TO GO UNTIL JOJO’S BIZARRE ADVENTURES STONE OCEAN PREMIERES ON NETFLIX!  HYPE!!!*

What are you most looking forward to/expecting from this season?  I’m really looking forward to seeing Jotaro again.  ​


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season three of Naruto Shippuden!

Now for thoughts on the season!  Erm… well, it begins with a mini Naruto training arc.  Got to get that training montage going.  Then these guys called the Guardian Shinobi Twelve invade, and man are they scary.  Or not.  Three of them are taken out, along with their plans.  Asuma defeats their ringleader, Kazuma, and his last words are “That’s funny”.  Bonk.  Head hits ground and he’s dead.  The nation weeps in pain.  Not really.  Naruto and Sora fight in Nine-Tails form in what is sure to go down as an even fiercer fight than that one from Family Guy where the old lady is taking on the big boxer guy, and somehow the big boxer guy runs out of steam and the old lady wins (the old lady being Naruto in this case).  The power of friendship saves the day.  Hooray.  Everyone cheers.  Then the season concludes with a message about what being the true “king” means.  Alright, Asuma.  We hear you.  Next up is season four.  What awaits us in season four?  Two new Akatsuki members.  Yeyyyyyyyyy (if you can’t tell I’m already getting bored of this show).


----------



## Milleram

I recently finished Tokyo Revengers, and it was AMAZING! I haven't been this excited about an anime since I first watched Attack on Titan 6 years ago, lol. I seriously can't recommend it enough. Can't wait for another season! I may have to read the manga in the meantime.

I also finished Fairy Ranmaru yesterday, and while I don't think it was as bad as other people were saying, it definitely wasn't good either. I wouldn't really tell people to rush out and watch it. XD


----------



## dragonair

Just finished Mob Psycho 100 and I already miss my boy  Didn't expect to love this anime as much as I did and I found it very interesting that there's actually very little filler. Every episode had something important to the plot. 

Also, I would die for literally everyone, I loved p much every character.


----------



## Midoriya

dragonair said:


> Just finished Mob Psycho 100 and I already miss my boy  Didn't expect to love this anime as much as I did and I found it very interesting that there's actually very little filler. Every episode had something important to the plot.
> 
> Also, I would die for literally everyone, I loved p much every character.



I watched Mob Psycho 100 a year or two ago and absolutely loved it!  Reigen Arataka is by far my favorite character with all his antics and whatnot.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Finished season three of Naruto Shippuden!
> 
> Now for thoughts on the season!  Erm… well, it begins with a mini Naruto training arc.  Got to get that training montage going.  Then these guys called the Guardian Shinobi Twelve invade, and man are they scary.  Or not.  Three of them are taken out, along with their plans.  Asuma defeats their ringleader, Kazuma, and his last words are “That’s funny”.  Bonk.  Head hits ground and he’s dead.  The nation weeps in pain.  Not really.  Naruto and Sora fight in Nine-Tails form in what is sure to go down as an even fiercer fight than that one from Family Guy where the old lady is taking on the big boxer guy, and somehow the big boxer guy runs out of steam and the old lady wins (the old lady being Naruto in this case).  The power of friendship saves the day.  Hooray.  Everyone cheers.  Then the season concludes with a message about what being the true “king” means.  Alright, Asuma.  We hear you.  Next up is season four.  What awaits us in season four?  Two new Akatsuki members.  Yeyyyyyyyyy (if you can’t tell I’m already getting bored of this show).


The Sora filler did seem to drag on a bit. Something after that did seem more necessary.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I haven't seen an issue of Otaku USA for a few months. That was out last anime magazine.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode seven is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer: SET YOUR HEART ABLAZE



Flamboyant burn-it-up man seems like he’s finished.  But then he dials it up to 11!  He uses Esoteric Art: Set Your Heart Ablaze in order to dramatically increase his attack power.  Akaza acknowledges this and uses Demon art: Annihilation.  After the dust has settled, it turns out flamboyant burn-it-up man has an arm in his stomach.  Silly flamboyant burn-it-up man, that’s not where arms go.  Flamboyant burn-it-up man tries to slice off Akaza’s head while he can’t get away and the sun is coming up, and Tanjiro and angry awakened boar man help out as well, but to no avail.  Akaza escapes into the woods with Tanjiro’s sword in him.  Tanjiro and flashy doritos guy begin crying.  Angry awakened boar man tells them to shut up, but cries as well.  They run around frantically crying like a bunch of weirdos.  The other Hashiras learn of flamboyant burn-it-up man’s death.  The ending song plays and the arc ends.



Just what awaits us in the second arc of Demon Slayer season two?  Find out this December!


----------



## Neb

I finished episode 4 of Komi-san. I already read the chapters they adapted, but I still got aggravated by one particular character.


Spoiler: Komi-san Episode 4 Spoilers



Yamai is the worst. She's the definition of an obsessive yandere (and mean girl). The way she treats everyone except Komi is disgusting. I secretly wished Komi would turn down her offer of becoming friends, especially after what happened and Yamai's house.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just watched episode 7 of season 2 of Eighty-Six. The last moments of it filled me with such sadness and fear.

As a general rule, I tend to avoid war stories, whether it's the movies or anime. The last war-related anime series I'd seen was, two years ago, Violet Evergarden. I don't like having my heart put through the wringer. Eighty-Six tackles so many issues beyond the most obvious ones of war and loss. It's very well made. And so, it's very hard to watch. I won't forget how the end of the first season had made me feel. I was distressed. It was one of the rare times when (after finishing that last episode) I went on a rampage for spoilers from the light novel because I wanted my head to stop thinking about what had happened.

The rest of this season is going to be hard on my miserable, old heart.


----------



## Midoriya

JoJo‘s Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean aired yesterday!  The first 12 episodes are available on Netflix with more on the way.



Spoiler: for JJBA: Stone Ocean episodes one and two



I have to say I wasn’t expecting the first episode to start like it did.  It was very… interesting… to say the least.  Jolyne Kujo was framed for a DUI she didn’t commit and sentenced to 15 years at Green Dolphin Street Prison.  However, her parents left her a charm which gave her her Stand.  At first she didn’t know what it did, but gradually learned how to use it to hear what people are saying from far away and fight them as well.  Unfortunately for her, her cellmate Gwess also got a Stand from this charm, G.G. Dolls, which allows her to shrink others and control them.  Jolyne was shrunk by her and forced to work for her until Jolyne figured out the weakness to Gwess’s Stand and used it against her, delivering the first beatdown of the season.  Jolyne dubbed her Stand “Stone Ocean,” meaning that she will break free from prison using it.  Jolyne now needs to find out more about why she was framed and how Ermes, who was with her while being delivered to the prison, got her hands on her charm.



A mysterious visitor is set to make their appearance in the prison!  Next time on JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean, episode three.  The Visitor.


----------



## Ryumia

Picked back watching a bit of anime after catching up with some stuff that I was reading on *WebToon*. Had finished *Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon* (Season 1),  *Kamisama Kiss* (Season 2),  *Kamisama Kiss: Kako-hen* (OVA), *Kamisama Kiss: Kamisama, Shiawase ni Naru* (OVA), and *Cautious Hero*. These are all I've watched so far after picking it back up again after a long time.

Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon (Season 1) was actually pretty good. I did expect better from the show, but I'll take what I can get out it. Haven't picked up on the second season just yet. I'm waiting until all the episodes are available in the English Dub.

Having to rewatch Kamisama Kiss (Season 2) was a delight for me. I only rewatched Kamisama Kiss because I missed out on some OVAs and wanted to watch them. It was fun to re-watch an anime that I had finished so long ago. Brings back some memories.

Cautious Hero... I was a bit skeptical about it when I first learned about due to the reviews of the anime. Decided to watch it due to seeing the anime DVD at a store I was at. After watching the first episode of the anime... I knew that it was an anime that I didn't have to take so seriously and could just try to have a good time watching it. Overall, I think the anime is good for what it is than to take it really seriously.


----------



## Neb

As per multiple recommendations from my college’s anime club, I decided to watch Yuru Camp. It’s been a really sweet show so far! Both the opening and ending themes are exactly my kind of music.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Neb said:


> As per multiple recommendations from my college’s anime club, I decided to watch Yuru Camp. It’s been a really sweet show so far! Both the opening and ending themes are exactly my kind of music.


What other stuff has your anime club recommended?


----------



## Midoriya

**Jolyne Cujoh theme song plays in the background**

Is this the work of an enemy Stand?  It’s time for the recap on more JJBA: Stone Ocean episodes!



Spoiler: for JJBA: Stone Ocean episodes three, four, and five



Jolyne gets accustomed to life at prison and is reminded by Gwess not to let herself get taken advantage of by others there.  A visitor arrives at the prison for Jolyne, who is none other than Jotaro Kujo himself.  He informs her that the abilities are called “Stands” and that they are being targeted by Johngalli A. because of their Joestar blood.  Jolyne thinks she is able to take Johngalli A. out, but it turns out to be a dream devised by the Stand “Pale Snake”.  Jolyne tries to escape the prison with Jotaro, but Jotaro dies and his Stand is stolen by Pale Snake.  Jolyne decides to remain at the prison in order to find Pale Snake and retrieve Star Platinum.  She believes that in doing so, she will be able to revive Jotaro.



Ermes is set to gain her own Stand in the next episode.  Next time on JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean, episode six.  Ermes’s Stickers.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Ryumia said:


> Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon (Season 1) was actually pretty good. I did expect better from the show, but I'll take what I can get out it. Haven't picked up on the second season just yet. I'm waiting until all the episodes are available in the English Dub.


I wasn't super fond of S1 of Yashahime but felt it had some promise so I stuck with it to S2, and it's actually been good so far. I don't think it will ever quite hit the highs Inuyasha did, but the pacing and writing are much better this season.


----------



## th8827

There is an anime thread here? Neat.

I'll list out my recommendations. Some of these are kind of old or obscure, so you might find something new here to watch.

I'll link the opening song in the titles. Kind of hard finding good quality OPs for some of them...

Kino's Journey
A Traveler and their talking motorcycle travel the world and visit new places, staying in each location for exactly three days. Slow paced and philosophical, but very compelling. My number one favorite anime of all time.

Kyouran Kazoku Nikki (Diary of a Frenzied Family)
It is a family comedy about a group of random strangers who are thrown into a makeshift family unit to determine which one of them is the true descendant of an evil god. The main cast includes a Government Agent, a hyperactive catgirl, a young girl with a dark past (and her cousin), a combat robot, a talking lion, a flamboyantly gay man, and a "normal" Jellyfish. The show is very high energy.

Toriko
Basically, if Dragon Ball Z and Hunter X Hunter had a baby, and the baby grew up to be a Foodie. A combat anime, where the main character fights powerful monsters using weird skills, and then cooks them to make delicious food to further power up, with the goal of creating the ultimate meal. Kind of silly, but enjoyable.

Log Horizon
One of those "Trapped in a Video Game World" anime. The main character has a "villain mastermind" vibe to him despite being a good guy, and takes a very different approach to figuring out what to do compared to other protagonists in the same genre. Story is compelling, and the cast is very likable.

Claymore
Female warriors with large swords and demon powers fight powerful demons. High quality visuals, serious themes, top notch action scenes, and a well fleshed out world.

Bokurano
Expect children piloting Giant Robot and sadness. Anything more would be spoilers.

Den-noh Coil
Google Glasses the anime, before Google Glasses was a thing. Animation has a Ghibli-esque quality to it. A group of children with glasses that let them see holograms made in cyberspace investigate urban legends. One of my favorite anime of all time. Boku Sacchi!

Busou Renkin
Feels kind of like early seasons of Bleach, but the characters have non-sword weapons.

Sora o Kakeru Shōjo (The Girl Who Leapt Through Space)
Epic Space Opera, but with fanservice. The main character is a ditzy girl living a normal life in orbit over an uninhabitable Earth, going to space school with her space friends. That is, until she accidentally finds an ancient Space Colony and wakes up the AI sleeping in it, and has to help it prepare to fight another, evil Space Colony. The voice of the Colony Ship's AI is basically Lelouche vi Britannia when he is being overly dramatic, except he can't back up what he says with actual skill. Long, fun series.

Shadow Star Narutaru
A very dark take on the concept of Monster Battlers, like Digimon or Pokemon. Don't let the cheerful opening fool you, because it is not for the squeamish.

Shingu: Secret of the Stellar War
The main character's normal small town high school life takes a turn for a strange when he befriends a transfer student and stumbles into an intergalactic conflict between a group of Psychics controlling a giant Shikigami and a force of alien invaders.

Noein
Hard to describe without spoiling important plot points. Trust me, you don't want the story spoiled. The best spoiler-free description that I have heard is "Quantum Mechanics the anime". Complex, plot heavy anime.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode eight is here.  The debut of the Entertainment District arc!



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode eight



Tanjiro, Inosuke, and Zenitsu were recovering at the Butterfly Mansion after Rengoku had died.  Tanjiro went out on his own to Rengoku’s residence in order to pass messages along to his brother and father.  Rengoku’s brother was grateful, but Rengoku’s father didn’t want to hear any of it.  Apparently the technique for Tanjiro’s Hinokami Kagura is called “Sun Breathing”.  Rengoku’s brother gave Tanjiro a gift as they parted ways, and managed to pass along Rengoku’s message to his father.  When Rengoku’s father heard this, he tried to take another drink, but there was none left, so he cried.

Then, of course, of all the things that could happen next, Haganezuka just HAD to chase after Tanjiro for days straight because Tanjiro lost his sword in Akaza’s chest.  Tanjiro screamed and apologized as he ran away.  After awhile, Aoi of the Butterfly Mansion managed to calm Haganezuka down with some food (apparently there are scarier things than demons in this anime…).

Finally, the Sound Hashira, Tengen Uzui, made his entrance.  He tried to kidnap one of the Butterfly Mansion girls, but Tanjiro said he, Inosuke, and Zenitsu would go in her place.  The four of them began their mission towards the Entertainment District, where danger and excitement awaited…





Spoiler: episode pictures
















































Up next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode nine.  Infiltrating the Entertainment District.  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Looks like Aggretsuko season 4 will start airing December 16th! 

The trailer looks interesting  it's more focused on Haida than anybody else, but it kind of seems like they're gearing up for this to be the last season. Either way, I'm excited! I hope there's another music battle between Haida and Retsuko this season, that was fun


----------



## amemome

Wrapped up Maid Dragon S a couple of days ago! Gosh did watching that make me have to like... make sure my parents weren't around the vicinity (like what am I gonna do if someone's jigglers are out and my dad walks into my room...). I thought there were some great moments and the OP/ED were FIRE, but there was too much "fanservice" which bordered on unsavory. I think KyoAni produces beautiful anime but I wish they didn't pack on the boob shots like it's nobody's business.


----------



## Corrie

amemome said:


> Wrapped up Maid Dragon S a couple of days ago! Gosh did watching that make me have to like... make sure my parents weren't around the vicinity (like what am I gonna do if someone's jigglers are out and my dad walks into my room...). I thought there were some great moments and the OP/ED were FIRE, but there was too much "fanservice" which bordered on unsavory. I think KyoAni produces beautiful anime but I wish they didn't pack on the boob shots like it's nobody's business.


This is exactly why I bailed out. I survived the first season but just couldn't take the second season seriously. It's a real shame too. I do have to say that I can't entirely blame KyoAni as the characters actually do have breasts that size in the original source so they're only remaining faithful but it's still annoying and unnecessary.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

A popular online anime store is having their big holiday sale, and what I want is out of stock, on preorder or still too expensive with the sale price.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021



Corrie said:


> This is exactly why I bailed out. I survived the first season but just couldn't take the second season seriously. It's a real shame too. I do have to say that I can't entirely blame KyoAni as the characters actually do have breasts that size in the original source so they're only remaining faithful but it's still annoying and unnecessary.


That predicament reminds me of the corset scene from Black Butler. Did you say you were watching that?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A popular online anime store is having their big holiday sale, and what I want is out of stock, on preorder or still too expensive with the sale price.


RightStuf?


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A popular online anime store is having their big holiday sale, and what I want is out of stock, on preorder or still too expensive with the sale price.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021
> 
> 
> That predicament reminds me of the corset scene from Black Butler. Did you say you were watching that?


I am! I got distracted with Bungo Stray Dogs so I haven't continued yet. My brain is coming up with all kinds of visions of what that corset scene could be lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> RightStuf?


Yep.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A popular online anime store is having their big holiday sale, and what I want is out of stock, on preorder or still too expensive with the sale price.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021
> 
> 
> That predicament reminds me of the corset scene from Black Butler. Did you say you were watching that?


I did pick up the blu-ray dvd set of the 13 ep Danganronpa anime for $15ish and a keychain of the Rem from Re:Zero. I haven't seen Re:Zero yet and I don't know what to expect from the Danganronpa.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I did pick up the blu-ray dvd set of the 13 ep Danganronpa anime for $15ish and a keychain of the Rem from Re:Zero. I haven't seen Re:Zero yet and I don't know what to expect from the Danganronpa.


I really liked Danganronpa. It's a gruesome mystery type of anime so you're in for a wild ride. It's got a lot of interesting characters as well.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I really liked Danganronpa. It's a gruesome mystery type of anime so you're in for a wild ride. It's got a lot of interesting characters as well.


I saw some clips on youtube that made me think it was more funny than gruesome, guess I'll find out.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I saw some clips on youtube that made me think it was more funny than gruesome, guess I'll find out.


It's been a while since I watched it and I don't want to give any spoilers. I don't remember a whole lot of humor but there may be some twisted dark humor. Either way, I do think it was a fun anime.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> It's been a while since I watched it and I don't want to give any spoilers. I don't remember a whole lot of humor but there may be some twisted dark humor. Either way, I do think it was a fun anime.


I did just find a sped up version on youtube.





I would still be nice to have the physical version, but since it's Funimation, they might send it out in a busted case again.


----------



## amemome

Just picked up YuruCamp and I'm getting so healed... I haven't felt this way since K-On! and Tamako Market. I was avoiding it for a while because I heard some negative feedback about something with a similar title and I guess I got the shows mixed up. So happy I tried it out anyways because now I'm totally getting healed by the wholesome goodness of this series.


----------



## Plume

Blue Period has been my favorite show this year. I love how compassionate it is toward artists, and getting to see the creative approaches required of the main character to complete his art assignments. There's one episode remaining, and I'm really going to miss it!

It's art focused, but I'd recommend it to anyone who likes Chihayafuru. It's not exactly the same, and there isn't romance, but the vibes are similar. High tension, intense focus, & extreme emotion and passion!


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode nine is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two, episode nine



Tanjiro, Inosuke, and Zenitsu follow Tengen Uzui to the Yoshiwara Entertainment District.  There, they are forced to dress up as girls and be employed at houses by the Sound Hashira, in order to find Uzui’s ninja wives and gather intel.  While there, Inosuke hears a voice coming from the house he’s in.  It keeps calling out “Makio,” which is the name of one of Uzui’s three wives.  Inosuke follows the sound of the voice, unbeknownst to him of the impending danger…



Up next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode ten.  “What are you?”  You won’t want to miss it!  



Spoiler: episode pictures


----------



## Midoriya

**Jolyne Cujoh theme song plays in the background**

Is this the work of an enemy Stand? It’s time for the recap on more JJBA: Stone Ocean episodes!



Spoiler: for JJBA: Stone Ocean episodes six, seven, eight, and nine



Johngalli A the sniper is dead.  Man, was that first opponent a doozy.  What are we expecting, the protagonist to be invincible?  Pale Snake disposes of him to weed out any traces towards himself.  Thank you, Pale Snake.  We owe you.

Ermes then wakes up after being knocked out, because boy was she knocked out.  She gains a Stand that allows her to merge things back into one for damage after attaching stickers from her hand on both things.  …Doesn’t get much creepier than that.  She must use this ability to take on her first opponent, Thunder McQueen, who is a suicidal person who victimizes himself constantly, bringing others down with him. His Stand, Highway to Hell, attaches itself to the target and makes them sustain any damage done to the Stand user to that person.  Ermes manages to defeat him, albeit with a bit of a shock.

Jolyne and Ermes then go to the next place you’d suspect in a prison-centered anime.  The farm!  Ah, yes, who could forget about the good ol’ farm, where granny bakes her apple pies, two guys went missing, and no one bats an eye.  Oh, the nostalgia.  While there, Jolyne and Ermes encounter Foo Fighters, a Stand controlled by an alien or animal life form.  Now that’s just freaky.  They fight against Foo Fighters and win, but Jolyne decides to let F.F. live and have them work for Jolyne and Ermes.  F.F. takes over the body of a girl that exploded.  Just your typical JoJo shenanigans.  Nothing to see here.

In episode nine the gang encounters a notorious gambler.  Ruh-roh.  Miraschon makes her entrance and bets that Jolyne and F.F. can’t throw a ball between each other a hundred times without dropping it.  They win the bet, but then Miraschon makes another bet that Ermes takes on and loses, causing her to lose her liver.  Jolyne makes one final bet, that they won’t drop the ball from throwing it back and forth a thousand times.  All or nothing.  Miraschon agrees, but if Jolyne loses, she pays the ultimate price.  A whole bunch of things get in the way of Jolyne winning the bet, such as having to go back to their cells and a guard as well.  As Jolyne is about to lose the bet and Miraschon thinks she’s won, it’s a JoJo trademark reversal!  Jolyne retrieves the ball using her Stand from an elevator that is going away from the guard.  Miraschon says Jolyne broke a rule of the game, but Jolyne states that she never broke any rules because Miraschon didn’t specify _who _had to catch the ball.  Now that’s a JoJo cheat code if I’ve ever seen one.  With nowhere to run, Jolyne delivers a photo finish ora ora beatdown on Miraschon, proudly declaring that she’ll take back all the discs, including the ones Pale Snake has.  GAME OVER.



Up next time on JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean, episode ten.  Operation Savage Garden (Head to the Courtyard!) (1).  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I started season 4 of Aggretsuko today and had to take a break after episode one because the secondhand embarrassment I felt watching Haida and Retsuko interact was so bad  I've watched through episode three at this point though and it is good so far, but it's not super focused on Retsuko herself at this point. It'll be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## LadyDestani

I haven't started season 4 of Aggretsuko yet, but I'm looking forward to getting into it soon. Things have been a bit too busy leading up to Christmas but maybe I'll find time afterwards.


----------



## Midoriya

**Jolyne Cujoh theme song plays in the background**

Is this the work of an enemy Stand? It’s time for the recap on more JJBA: Stone Ocean episodes!



Spoiler: for JJBA: Stone Ocean episodes ten, eleven, and twelve



Jolyne makes a call to the Speedwagon Foundation and has 20 minutes to reach the courtyard in order to get the Star Platinum disc to the Speedwagon Foundation.  She is helped by Empirio and the Stand user Weather Forecast, who is able to summon various types of weather to attack and defend.  They are attacked by Lang Rangler and his Stand, Jumpin’ Jack Flash, which allows him to do various things such as turn the area to zero gravity and shoot metal bullets.

Just as it seems Jolyne and Weather Forecast will lose to Lang Ranger, Jolyne manages to get him to deactivate the zero gravity field, and knocks him out using Stone Ocean.  Jolyne then uses his card to open the door, and is greeted by none other than Pale Snake’s user, Pucci.  However, Jolyne doesn’t know this and rushes onwards onto the coutyard, only to get shot multiple times by a guard under Pucci’s control.

It seems like this would be the end, but Weather Forecast uses a hit-all move (like Pokemon’s Earthquake) in order to save Jolyne and the disc.  His Stand makes poisonous dart frogs rain from the sky.  LMAO.  It incapacitates the guard, scares another guard, and almost thwarts Pucci single-handedly.  Jolyne manages to protect herself from this attack.  Guess she is part Flying type.  Pucci tries to finish her off with Pale Snake, but Jolyne lets Savage Guardian, which is really just a bird, take the disc to the Speedwagon Foundation.  Others are converging on the scene, so instead of finishing Jolyne off, Pucci has no choice but to retreat, still in possession of the memory disc that contains Jotaro’s memories.



To be continued…


----------



## Lady Timpani

Okay I meant to only watch a couple more episodes of Aggretsuko today, but instead I got caught up in the storyline and binged the whole thing, whoops

I have some Thoughts



Spoiler: spoilers for all of s4



I've been looking online and it seems this season was pretty hit or miss, and tbh I'm not totally surprised. I wasn't expecting Haida's plot at all aside from his becoming the accounting director. I think for the most part it makes sense with his character, and I think it left him in a good position to actually have a relationship with Retsuko instead of the weird sort-of-dating they started earlier in the season but then kind of dropped there for a while. On the other hand I understand the confusion a lot of people feel as to how he became Himuro's lapdog so willingly.... I think his conversation with his band partner (who had no job and also lost his girlfriend to somebody more successful than him) had a lot to do with it, but I understand it can still be a bit of a stretch. I wish there had been more karaoke, though, and I reeeallly want another duet/sing-off between Retsuko and Haida in season 5. They still have a lot of issues to sort out, and it seems like that's the way they communicate best with each other.

Also I want Fenneko and Tsunoda to date now lmao



Overall it wasn't quite as funny as previous seasons once the plot actually started rolling-- it felt more like a drama-- but it still kept me invested. I enjoyed myself the whole time, though, and it was nice to see Haida get some character development after kind of being on the backburner for a while there.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I watched Hula Fulla Dance in theaters. It's based on the Hawaiins Resort in Fukushima which I went to a few years ago. It was cool seeing the locations again and even though it did feel a bit like an ad it didn't bother me as much as I thought it might. It was a cute story.


----------



## nyx~

I started Takt Opt. Destiny yesterday and it's been really good! It's an interesting storyline I didn't think I would find as intriguing as it is.

Other than that I started Demon Slayer season 2 (I skipped the Mugen Train recap episodes), which has been good so far, as well as finishing rewatching Jujutsu Kaisen and finishing Bungou Stray Dogs. Super excited for season 4 of BSD and the JJK movie!


----------



## Neb

I finished “Mieruko-chan” last night. I’m glad the show was able to move past the unnecessary fan service that plagued the early episodes. With it (mostly) gone, the show was able to focus on being a decent horror comedy. Admittedly it wasn’t as scary as I hoped, but it was entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Midoriya

New trailer for _Boku no Hero Academia/My Hero Academia _season six, which is set to air in fall 2022!  ​


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Midoriya said:


> New trailer for _Boku no Hero Academia/My Hero Academia _season six, which is set to air in fall 2022! ​


"This video contains content from Horus Music, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds" They blocked it in Japan haha


----------



## Midoriya

StarlitGlitch said:


> "This video contains content from Horus Music, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds" They blocked it in Japan haha



Ah, yeah.  I figured that would happen.  There should be other videos for it that aren’t blocked in Japan.  Darn YouTube.
















Not sure if any of these will work for you, but you could try them.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode ten is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two, episode ten



Inosuke followed the voice and found out that a demon was lurking in the houses!  He tried to catch it, but accidentally punched a guy.  Zenitsu was then grabbed by the demon, known as Daki, and punched away after trying to rescue a girl.  Daki was disguised as the head of one of the houses, so no one suspected her.  At the end of the episode Zenitsu was captured by Daki.  Will Tanjiro, Inosuke, and the Sound Hashira be able to save him in time?



Up next time on Demon Slayer, season two, episode eleven.  “Tonight.”  You won’t want to miss it!   



Spoiler: episode pictures


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I did get my Danganronpa the other day. There actually ins't a crack in the case. It's a usable product, and I don't have to contact customer support and have them tell me I took too long to respond when they took longer. I shouldn't be this bewildered that something went as intended without any problems.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m around halfway through season four of Naruto Shippuden now.



Spoiler: MAJOR SPOILERS



I CAN’T believe they killed off Asuma.  I was expecting it before it happened, but I still can’t believe it considering he’s one of the team’s teachers.  Hidan and Kazuku are scary dangerous.  I think my favorite comment from someone was “Asuma shall know PAIN” 



I’m actually enjoying this season so far, or at least more than season three.  Man, was that a snore fest.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> I’m around halfway through season four of Naruto Shippuden now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MAJOR SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN’T believe they killed off Asuma.  I was expecting it before it happened, but I still can’t believe it considering he’s one of the team’s teachers.  Hidan and Kazuku are scary dangerous.  I think my favorite comment from someone was “Asuma shall know PAIN”
> 
> 
> 
> I’m actually enjoying this season so far, or at least more than season three.  Man, was that a snore fest.


That happened right after the Sora filler? It's been a minute. I don't know what season things happened in, I just got a few of those 13 episode collections. You might help me remember where I left off.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That happened right after the Sora filler? It's been a minute. I don't know what season things happened in, I just got a few of those 13 episode collections. You might help me remember where I left off.



Yep, the Akatsuki invade after the Sora filler is done.  There’s also some Naruto training mixed in, but yeah.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Yep, the Akatsuki invade after the Sora filler is done.  There’s also some Naruto training mixed in, but yeah.


After this are you going to go onto Boruto? I hear it gets good after 100+ episodes. I don't know the exact number. I'm not going to find out. Boruto is very annoying, and they had to find a way to weaken the older, returning characters.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> After this are you going to go onto Boruto? I hear it gets good after 100+ episodes. I don't know the exact number. I'm not going to find out. Boruto is very annoying, and they had to find a way to weaken the older, returning characters.



Absolutely not.  I’m still not happy with Studio Pierrot for prioritizing Boruto over Black Clover, when Black Clover could have been an even better show had they focused all their attention on it.  Not to mention the reasons you described.  Naruto and Naruto Shippuden aren’t as good as MHA imo, but Boruto is even worse.  Once I finish Naruto Shippuden I’ll be watching something else.


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't know if it really counts, but I got the complete first season of Primal yesterday. One of my family members that isn't making it to see my for Xmas exchanged gifts with me that day. I haven't opened or watched it yet, but if you liked Samurai Jack you may enjoy Primal. It's by the same person, Gennedy Tartosky. I think I butchered his name.

Fair warning though, it is a lot more brutal. Lots of blood, gore, and violence. They did so to show how 'primal' or brutal living around those times would be. Gennedy has a great way of telling a story without anyone talking. The sounds and animation stills capture it so well.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Jujutsu Kaisen 0 the movie is estimated to have grossed over 1 billion yen on its opening day at the box office in Japan. It opened in 418 cinemas and over 15,000 people have attended early screenings.

Source: *https://animegalaxyofficial.com/jujutsu-kaisen-0-movie-grossed-over-1-billion-yen-on-the-first-day/*

I am so hoping the movie makes it to my country somehow because I really really really really really REALLY REALLY REALLY want to watch it on the big screen.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season four of Naruto Shippuden.  All I have to say is, “wow.”  Naruto’s Wind Style: Rasen Shuriken is not to be messed with.  That Akatsuki member got owned, LMAO.  Looking forward to seeing how season five pans out.


----------



## smug villager

Started Jujutsu Kaisen with my boyfriend recently. Shonen isn't really my cup of tea, but it's been good so far. It's been a while since I've got invested in a shonen too, so it's filling the void MHA left (I know MHA is ongoing, I just dropped it).


----------



## Khaotico

Started watching Kakegurui last week on Netflix. I was aware of its plot before, but had no clue it included this much deteriorating mental instability with some of the characters. Actually makes me realize how big of an issue gambling addiction is. 

Can't wait to start on Season 2.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I wouldn't might seeing more Re: Zero Felix merch, like these pvc/rubber keychains I seem to be accumulating.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished Takt Op. Destiny the other day. I was surprised by this anime. I wasn't really sure what to expect when I started it, but it somehow still managed to be different from what I thought it would be and not in a bad way. There was more focus on the character relationships than I expected and those moments were sometimes really touching. It had cool looking characters, some decent battles, a little bit of wit and humor, and some emotional moments. It still lacked in a few areas that could have been better if they had more time to explore some additional characters, but overall not a bad anime. I'd give it about 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Shoutarous

Here's a few favorites of mine that are kinda underground/not very mainstream anymore (< note this)
- Case Files Of Jeweler Richard
The novel is such a sweet slowburn romance but the animes pretty okay!

-Miyano and Sasaki
This ones pretty cute too and it's getting an anime!
Not unpopular but I love idol media as well like IDOLISH:7, Ensemble Stars!!, and other rythm games! I'm super excited for the new EN releases coming out aaa


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I got a hold of those old Dirty Pair sets at the right time. A couple of those are no longer available on the rightstuf anymore. Should have got the first Bubblegum Crisis, but that wasn't in the budget. I love the 80's hair and music.


----------



## LadyDestani

I started watching the latest season of Aggretsuko today. I'm two episodes in and enjoying it. I've always really liked Haida as a character. He's so sweet and awkward.


----------



## TheDuke55

I got a few movies for Xmas. Mostly Batman and DC films. Animated DC films are really great and they steal the animation industry while Marvel dominates the live action for the comic superheroes.

Just watched Gotham by Gaslight. It's set in the 19th century and focuses on Batman's quest to hunt down and stop Jack the Ripper. 



Spoiler



Who ends up being someone you'd least expect, James Gordon, the police commissioner.


 I thought it was a pretty good adaption of what Batman and his gadgets would be like.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episodes eleven and twelve are here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two, episodes eleven and twelve



Tanjiro encounters Daki, an upper rank six demon who uses strong bands to store and consume humans.  He uses Hinokami Kagura repeatedly to stay in the fight.  Meanwhile, Inosuke discovers Daki’s food storage and begins slashing humans free.  Zenitsu arrives and helps, as do Tengen Uzui’s wives.  Then Tengen Uzui himself shows up, and is ready to assist Tanjiro in battle.



Up next time on Demon Slayer, season two episode thirteen.  “Layered Memories.”  You won’t want to miss it!   



Spoiler: episode pictures


----------



## amemome

I finished Netflix Aggretsuko S4. It seemed really short which is always a bit sad. Been waiting for the rest of the newest season of Pokemon to get posted to Netflix too, so in the meanwhile I've been watching Uchouten Kazoku. I was tempted to start after seeing the frog in the well.


It's been pretty good so far. I think the premise is interesting and the pacing is nice. I love the OP and ED themes too! I could listen to fhana songs all day to be honest.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

AMC just bought Sentai Filmworks. At least it isn't Sony.


----------



## Soigne

I'm about to tackle One Piece from the beginning... let's see how long it takes me.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching season 1 of the Faraway Paladin today. At times, I really enjoyed the series and at times, I found it a bit lacking. I was expecting more depth and I do get the sense that it's there, but I suspect there's so much more to the light novel or manga, which I haven't read. Overall, it wasn't a bad anime and I'll probably continue to watch it when season 2 airs, but season 1 didn't quite meet my high expectations.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

@amemome
I loved both seasons of Uchouten Kazoku. ♥ Everything about it, the story, art style, animation, the writing, the (Japanese) voice acting, the characters, it all totally captivated me. It's quite unlike any anime series I've watched before and I will always remember what a good time I had with it. Enjoy the ride!

@Soigne 
One Piece is pretty amazing and you're pretty amazing to be starting from the beginning. I've been reading and watching it for the past 15 or 18 years or so. (Can't remember exactly. My kid was a kid when I started and he's now a 28-year-old man.  ) I still look forward to every episode and hope I live long enough to see the end of the story. Have fun with it!


----------



## dawny

Gonna hop on here and recommend some favorites: A Lull in the Sea and Land of the Lustrous. Ooooh also Blue Submarine no. 6


----------



## VioletUV

I just finished Komi Can't Communicate and Blue Period. I love both so much and I got a bit upset that the current season is already over lol
Still gotta watch the movie and latest season of Demon Slayer


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

dawny said:


> Gonna hop on here and recommend some favorites: A Lull in the Sea and Land of the Lustrous. Ooooh also Blue Submarine no. 6


Blue Submarine no. 6 is a short oldie. Pretty sure that was on either Toonami or Adult Swim. I did just see Black Lagoon over at a rather fragrant Walmart for around $20. That was on one of those programming blocks as well. I didn't give it much of a chance back then. If anyone from twitter saw it these days, they probably wouldn't know what to be pissed about first. Frequent violence and swearing, they even make up some new slurs.

I'm not recommending it, but I'm not saying it's bad either, just that it exists. Plus it's owned by Funimation, and they had to make a statement about another show they were dubbing being outside their standards.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform.  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode one is here!



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 76



The unkillable Captain Levi, is in fact, dead.  Hange Zoe flees with his body.  Marley begins their invasion of Paradis Island and Eren transforms to fight Reiner.  As it seems like Eren is losing, his friends are on their way to help.  Zeke is also on his way, with only Eren and his goals on his mind…



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season part two, “Sneak Attack”.  You won’t want to miss it!   

—-

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode thirteen is here!



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode thirteen



Tanjiro continues to use his Sun Breathing techniques to fight against the demon Daki.  As he’s about to win against her, he has to stop and coughs continuously, trying to catch his breath.  This is the drawback to using such a powerful technique.  As Daki is about to finish him off, Nezuko jumps at her and kicks off part of her head.  Daki then slams Nezuko down to the ground with her bands.  Nezuko easily regenerates, however, much to Daki’s surprise.  Will Nezuko and Tanjiro be able to hold off Daki until the others arrive?



Next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode fourteen.  “Transformation”.  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Bosmer

It's been a while since I've watched the first season of my hero academia and haven't progressed further since, so I've got a lot to catch up with. I'll also start demon slayer at some point, been meaning to watch it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the newest episode of Attack on Titan today! I'm both excited and a bit sad to see how this series concludes.

I'm also almost done with Aggretsuko. I have one more episode to go. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up Aggretsuko season 4 today, as I had planned. It wasn't my favorite season. That was season 1 because that was when I really empathized with Retsuko the most, but it wasn't my least favorite either, which was season 3. Since the focus was back in the office again, I felt more connected to the characters again.



Spoiler: Season 4 spoilers



I've witnessed multiple layoffs before so I really felt terrible for Kabae when she was being forced out. I've heard leadership use some of those same lines about children to make parents feel guilty for not being as productive or using their time off that they are entitled to and have earned through years of loyalty to the company.


----------



## Midoriya

Almost finished with season five of Naruto Shippuden.  This Crystal Style stuff is interesting… looking forward to seeing how the season concludes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Almost finished with season five of Naruto Shippuden.  This Crystal Style stuff is interesting… looking forward to seeing how the season concludes.


I might not have seen the crystal stuff. Did you see:



Spoiler



a part with Orochimaru trying to seal a new tailed beast in some creepy kid, and new henchmen for the snake guy?


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I might not have seen the crystal stuff. Did you see:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a part with Orochimaru trying to seal a new tailed beast in some creepy kid, and new henchmen for the snake guy?



Yeah, that’s about the part where I’m at.  I think all of it ties together.


----------



## VioletUV

Finally caught up to the latest episode of Demon Slayer S2 !! Now very excited for the next episodes lol

Anyone got any good slice of life anime recommendations that are on netflix? gonna watch that while i wait for episodes to come out lol


----------



## p e p p e r

Demon Slayer Entertainment District Arc has been so  can't wait for the next episode!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I have nothing against Demon Slayer. I'm sure I will like it when I get a working blu-ray player. I almost didn't buy it right away because it's only on blu-ray and a bit pricey. Plus I expect shenanigans with the disc collections later.

What other current shows is this eclipsing? Did Dr. Stone conclude?


----------



## Mairmalade

Marathoned Blue Period recently (a slice of life set in high school done well). Can't believe I almost skipped this last season. It brings a lot of life to art, motivation, and doing what you love above all else. 

*Currently watching for winter 2022:*
Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san 3 
Sasaki to Miyano
Attack on Titan Final Season Part 2
My Dress-Up Darling

...and somehow forgot Yuru Camp 2 was a thing so going to start that soon - loved the first season and gives me the itch to do a day or overnight camping trip.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode two is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 77



Eren continues to battle against the enemy Marley titans.  Zeke shows up in titan form and takes out the Marley airships.  Armin and friends decide to help Eren out for now.  Just when it seems like Eren and Zeke are about to come into contact, Zeke gets hit by a sneak attack and falls off the wall to the ground.  With Eren about to reach Zeke anyway, it’s up to Reiner to stop him.  Just how will this battle conclude?



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 78.  “Two Brothers”.  You won’t want to miss it!   

—-

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode fourteen is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode fourteen



Nezuko beats up Daki and unleashes a demon-to-demon smackdown on her.  Nezuko goes out of control though, and it’s up to Tanjiro to calm her down.  Just as Daki is about to kill them both, the Sound Hashira, Tengen Uzui, shows up and beheads her.  It seems as though they’ve won, that is, until, Daki doesn’t die just yet.  Her ability Sturdy made her survive at 1 health point!  Another demon by the name of Gyutaro, who is even stronger than Daki, comes out of her body and assists in the fight against the Sound Hashira.  Inosuke and Zenitsu finally arrive and are ready to help out while Tanjiro rushes the sleeping Nezuko back to her box.  Will Uzui, Inosuke, and Zenitsu be able to defeat Daki and Gyutaro?



Next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode fifteen.  “Gathering”.  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## moo_nieu

i have a lot of anime to catch up on including my hero academia and demon slayer, but i wanted to share my hype for attack on titan season 4 part 2!! the new intro is amazing, i have been listening to it on repeat all day  i cant wait for next weeks episode, but i also feel a little sad that the show is almost over after all these years :c



Spoiler: aot s4 thoughts



im really curious and nervous to see what erens plan is for using the founding titans power. thinking back on erens past behaviors, i think he will come up with his own plan rather than just follow zekes infertility plan. i agree with armin that theres no need for eren to let anyone know he has a different wish for the founding titans power since ultimately it can only be decided by him (assuming he doesnt get eaten by someone else lol). i realize that hosting a titan, especially the founding titan, can change how people think and what they want, but i think eren will try to do something that saves everyone without ending eldians existence. if the founding titans power can even change anatomy, then cant he just make it so eldians dont turn into titans?? not sure thats what he would want, but is it possible? either way i hope the rumbling happens and a bunch of giant wall titans are released to walk around and be all scary because it seems awesome and it seems like thats what the new intro is showing in some parts. also! i cant wait for annie to return!! its been so long. oh and levi seemed pretty alive based on how hange jumped in the river with him.. wonder whats gonna happen with that. maybe he will get turned into a titan too to save his life? maybe the jaw, armored, or cart titan since theyre in town now?


----------



## Neb

I watched the first episode of "My Dress Up Darling" the other day. I mostly watch anime from the early to mid 2010s, so seeing the early 2020s artstyle took some getting used to (especially the tiny noses and brighter colors). It's been a really sweet show so far, although it is a bit predictable. I'm looking forward to the later episdoes!


----------



## Milleram

I just finished watching the most recent episode of AoT and, man, I can't wait until the next one. Even though I've read all the manga, I still enjoy and look forward to the anime so much. <3 Definitely one of my favourite series!


----------



## tessa grace

Idk if theres a manga thread but yall here i go ranting


Spoiler: Tbhk chapter 86 spoilers



ALL MY PAIN IS ERASED

HANANENE IS CANON
LITERALLY
UGH THIS CHAPTER WAS INCREDIBLE
I CRIED




my sadness is gone
everything is happy again

seriously tho to everyone who has waited years for this ship, we did it.


----------



## nyx~

tessa. said:


> Idk if theres a manga thread but yall here i go ranting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tbhk chapter 86 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ALL MY PAIN IS ERASED
> 
> HANANENE IS CANON
> LITERALLY
> UGH THIS CHAPTER WAS INCREDIBLE
> I CRIED
> View attachment 426436
> my sadness is gone
> everything is happy again
> 
> seriously tho to everyone who has waited years for this ship, we did it.





Spoiler: tbhk manga spoilers



I just read it...IM SO HAPPY AAA I've been shipping them for so long I'm so glad it's finally canon!! Their dynamic just brings me happiness I love themm I def needed this after the last few chapters lol


----------



## tessa grace

EchoNyx said:


> Spoiler: tbhk manga spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I just read it...IM SO HAPPY AAA I've been shipping them for so long I'm so glad it's finally canon!! Their dynamic just brings me happiness I love themm I def needed this after the last few chapters lol





Spoiler: Tbhk manga spoilers



Aaa i know!! I definetly felt like the scene was perfect for the moment, and sometimes kiss scenes can be botched but the mangaka nailed it


Seriously though if we dont get season 2 i will riot


----------



## amemome

VioletUV said:


> I just finished Komi Can't Communicate and Blue Period. I love both so much and I got a bit upset that the current season is already over lol
> Still gotta watch the movie and latest season of Demon Slayer


I watched Komi and Blue Period recently too! I'm excited for the new season of Komi. I love seeing all of their school shenanigans 



LadyDestani said:


> I finished up Aggretsuko season 4 today, as I had planned. It wasn't my favorite season. That was season 1 because that was when I really empathized with Retsuko the most, but it wasn't my least favorite either, which was season 3. Since the focus was back in the office again, I felt more connected to the characters again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Season 4 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I've witnessed multiple layoffs before so I really felt terrible for Kabae when she was being forced out. I've heard leadership use some of those same lines about children to make parents feel guilty for not being as productive or using their time off that they are entitled to and have earned through years of loyalty to the company.


I feel similarly about S4. It was a really short season?? and it seemed very Haida-focused despite Haida being a super sandbag (imo).  It kinda made me forget that Aggretsuko was a story about Retsuko at her desk job.


----------



## tessa grace

amemome said:


> I watched Komi and Blue Period recently too! I'm excited for the new season of Komi. I love seeing all of their school shenanigans
> 
> 
> I feel similarly about S4. It was a really short season?? and it seemed very Haida-focused despite Haida being a super sandbag (imo).  It kinda made me forget that Aggretsuko was a story about Retsuko at her desk job.


I also really liked Komi Can't Communicate, and I'm super excited for the next season. Komi and Tadano are both adorable and overall its a very feel-good show.

As for Aggretsuko season 4, I also just finished it up, and while it wasn't my favorite season, I felt like something dramatic and sorta big to the company was supposed to happen to keep the plot going. I did miss Retsuko going to karaoke often with Washimi and Gori, though. Even though this season wasn't great, I'm still looking forward to season 5 and I hope it will be a lot less dark. (Seriously, that scene with ton at the train was a little too real.)


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Isn't season 4 of Aggretsuko a bit longer than some of the others? I remember comparing the minutes.

I think I might've liked it more than season 3 (I think I agree with @LadyDestani that it's my least favorite) because of how grounded it is to reality but at the same time it was less memorable. There were a lot of things that, while not as personally relatable, I've heard happen. I live in Japan and I was really surprised at how quickly the person I watched it with accurately predicted what was going on/what would happen next because of how realistic it is. Maybe a little too realistic. He was really scared of the new director and kept sucking in air and saying, "Ugh, that happens..." haha.

This season felt like it was aimed more at Japanese people which, considering that almost the entire fanbase is foreign, seems like a bit of a misstep. I've noticed some reviews online that didn't understand certain parts/decisions characters made and I feel like it might be due to cultural difference. Slight spoiler: Yes, that room they put Ton in is a real thing in Japan. Idk how they translated it, the "room where employees who cannot be fired are sent to encourage resignation." In Japan it is legally very difficult to fire people from fulltime jobs. (That security comes at the cost of other benefits though) You can't just fire someone because they're doing a bad job. So, instead, companies will often either ask the person to quit or put them in the "banishment room" like Ton to drive them crazy or demote them to something really awful to force them to quit on their own. Not to say every company does this but I want to point out that this isn't just an anime thing.

But, even though I liked how realistic it was as a show I didn't think it was as enjoyable as some of the earlier seasons. Still looking forward to the next season!


----------



## tessa grace

StarlitGlitch said:


> Isn't season 4 of Aggretsuko a bit longer than some of the others? I remember comparing the minutes.


The first couple seasons were around 10-15 minutes, and season four got up to like almost 30 in the last episode. So yeah, it was longer.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished Naruto Shippuden season five, and even though the focus of the season is _supposed_ to be Yukimaru and Guren, Tobi and Deidara really stole the show.  The antics between those two are hilarious.  

On a more serious note, I find it regrettable how Naruto and company basically just gave up and let the Akatsuki take the Three-Tails.  Like… okay then… you didn’t want to try sealing it one more time?

Up next is season six.


----------



## iiyyja

Finally got around to watching Stone Ocean. I wasn't aware it had been adapted until I saw Netflix pushing it. It's not my favorite season, but I'm having fun with it. I'm a little sad there's not a new cast of male characters for me to crush over


----------



## amemome

Finished both Uchouten Kazoku 1 and 2! Definitely an interesting series that leaves a lot to think about. Watched for the Frog and finished for the Fluffballs.



Spoiler: thoughts about the show



The entire show left me feeling kinda melancholy/bittersweet. There was a really sad undertone that I kept getting, despite the chaotic comedy and the soft, sweet parts.

I think season 1 was paced better. I liked that some of the side characters I was curious about were developed a bit more in season 2, but overall I think season two should have had maybe 2 more episodes to pace out some of the moments or develop some of the more mysterious characters. I feel like at the end of season 2, I still don't understand any of Benten's feelings or motivations, even though I want to understand her the most out of all the characters in the series.


----------



## Soigne

started watching demon slayer again!!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished watching Kimetsu no Yaiba episodes 7 and 8. Wow. This fight is spectacular. ♥

The final 2 episodes of Eighty-Six have been delayed to March. That's a pretty long wait. And I'll wait patiently. This season I'm continuing with One Piece, Vanitas no Karte and Hanyou no Yashahime. New series I've picked up are Tribe Nine (fantasy extreme baseball), Sabikui Bisco (fantasy action), Saiyuki Reload Zeroin (only for saiyuki fans because it will not make any sense to anyone else), Tokyo 24-ku (futuristic action), Baraou no Souretsu (Shakespearean tragedy anime style) and Sasaki to Miyano (BL rom-com).


----------



## amemome

We are on an anime roll this year! Just started March Comes In Like a Lion. 

I feel like the last Shaft studio anime I watched was Arakawa Under the Bridge S1... This one doesn't yet feel very Shaft-y yet (I'm thinking Shin Sekai Yori, Madoka, and Bakemonogatari-like visuals. lots of unconventional and artistic scene shots!). This one's much tamer in comparison, I think.

The vibe reminds me a bit of Chihayafuru while the art reminds me of a classic late 2000s early 2010s shoujo manga. I love it so far!


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode three is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 78



Eren is attacked by Porco in titan form, but smashes him off.  Reiner then pins Eren to the ground while Zeke is down.  Eren’s friends try to stave off the Marley invaders.  Eren escapes his titan form and runs towards Zeke to start the rumbling.  However, as he’s about to make contact with Zeke, Gabi is positioned across from him with weaponry and blasts Eren’s head off.  LMAO.  Eren got 360 no’scoped.  Everything goes in slow motion as the others watch in horror as Eren’s head goes flying through the air like a firework on the Fourth of July.  Unfortunately for the Marley invaders, Zeke catches Eren’s head and they make contact before Eren dies.  Eren meets Zeke in the Founder’s world.  Zeke tells him to command the Founder to make it impossible for Eldians to have children.  Eren disobeys and tries to enact his own plan, but it turns out the Founder will only listen to Zeke, who is of royal blood.  Zeke then butts heads with Eren in order to enact out Zeke’s plan.



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 79.  “Memories Of The Future”.  You won’t want to miss it!   

—-

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode fifteen is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode fifteen



Tengen, the Sound Hashira, continues to fight against Gyutaro.  Tanjiro puts Nezuko back in her box while she’s sleeping and then goes to assist him.  Inosuke and Zenitsu arrive as well.  Inosuke and Zenitsu focus on taking down Daki while Tanjiro and Tengen focus on taking down Gyutaro.  They MUST be beheaded at the same time in order to defeat them.  As they’re fighting, one of Tengen’s wives shows up and fires off kunai knives at Gyutaro.  While he can’t move, Tanjiro rushes in to try and finish him off.  Will this end up being a mistake, or will they be able to defeat Gyutaro once and for all?



Next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode 16.  “Defeating an Upper Rank Demon”.  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode three is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 78
> 
> 
> 
> Eren is attacked by Porco in titan form, but smashes him off.  Reiner then pins Eren to the ground while Zeke is down.  Eren’s friends try to stave off the Marley invaders.  Eren escapes his titan form and runs towards Zeke to start the rumbling.  However, as he’s about to make contact with Zeke, Gabi is positioned across from him with weaponry and blasts Eren’s head off.  LMAO.  Eren got 360 no’scoped.  Everything goes in slow motion as the others watch in horror as Eren’s head goes flying through the air like a firework on the Fourth of July.  Unfortunately for the Marley invaders, Zeke catches Eren’s head and they make contact before Eren dies.  Eren meets Zeke in the Founder’s world.  Zeke tells him to command the Founder to make it impossible for Eldians to have children.  Eren disobeys and tries to enact his own plan, but it turns out the Founder will only listen to Zeke, who is of royal blood.  Zeke then butts heads with Eren in order to enact out Zeke’s plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 79.  “Memories Of The Future”.  You won’t want to miss it!
> 
> —-
> 
> Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode fifteen is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode fifteen
> 
> 
> 
> Tengen, the Sound Hashira, continues to fight against Gyutaro.  Tanjiro puts Nezuko back in her box while she’s sleeping and then goes to assist him.  Inosuke and Zenitsu arrive as well.  Inosuke and Zenitsu focus on taking down Daki while Tanjiro and Tengen focus on taking down Gyutaro.  They MUST be beheaded at the same time in order to defeat them.  As they’re fighting, one of Tengen’s wives shows up and fires off kunai knives at Gyutaro.  While he can’t move, Tanjiro rushes in to try and finish him off.  Will this end up being a mistake, or will they be able to defeat Gyutaro once and for all?
> 
> 
> 
> Next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode 16.  “Defeating an Upper Rank Demon”.  You won’t want to miss it!


They used to say "You wont want to miss it" on previews of an old toonami anime. I was thinking Tenchi Universe, but they had their own title gimmick with "No need for _____".


----------



## solace

Just finished Eureka 7 which is a highly underrated anime. Storyline is brilliant, whole cast is amazing and the soundtrack is everything. I grew up on Evagelion, so I thought I was good on the mecha genre. I was so wrong! Took my husband nearly a decade of dating, being engaged and now married to finally get me watch it. Can't recommend it enough. It's on Funimation and only 50 episodes. Check it out!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I was able to get all the Tiger and Bunny stuff on DVD. Not really a super difficult accomplishment with 2 movies and 2 episode sets at a decent price. I do see a WB logo on the back, and that company did sell to Discovery. Of course there's a WB logo on my Food Wars sets, which was released by Sentai Filmworks, and that was sold to AMC.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Anyone else sign up for the MAL anime watch challenge this year and never complete it? It's a bit easier this year so I might actually complete it for the first time!

Also I'm considering paying for an online manga site to try it out. There are some manga I'm interested but I don't think they're in most manga cafes. I'll check first though. It'd be nice to get back into manga. They're not on MAL for the most part so I could add them to the queue #justhipsterthings (jk) The ones I'm interested in are typically about people working in offices. They're in a bunch of Japanese ads.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

StarlitGlitch said:


> Anyone else sign up for the MAL anime watch challenge this year and never complete it? It's a bit easier this year so I might actually complete it for the first time!
> 
> Also I'm considering paying for an online manga site to try it out. There are some manga I'm interested but I don't think they're in most manga cafes. I'll check first though. It'd be nice to get back into manga. They're not on MAL for the most part so I could add them to the queue #justhipsterthings (jk) The ones I'm interested in are typically about people working in offices. They're in a bunch of Japanese ads.


I'm more interested in the stuff they don't want you to watch.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm more interested in the stuff they don't want you to watch.


Meaning things that wouldn't fit any of the categories?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

StarlitGlitch said:


> Meaning things that wouldn't fit any of the categories?


That too. At one point a youtuber got a bunch of his followers to vote a certain spicy title to the top after Funimation dubbed 3 episodes, then had to make a statement saying they are going to cancel the dub because it falls outside of their standards. MAL didn't like the youtuber raid, had a hissy.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That too. At one point a youtuber got a bunch of his followers to vote a certain spicy title to the top after Funimation dubbed 3 episodes, then had to make a statement saying they are going to cancel the dub because it falls outside of their standards. MAL didn't like the youtuber raid, had a hissy.


I see. I guess I'm still unsure what you mean by stuff they don't want you to watch lol.

Even Reddit has anti-raid measures in place so I could see why MAL might want to discourage that.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

OMG. IS THIS... WHAT I THINK IT IS?!?


----------



## Midoriya

CrankyCupcake said:


> OMG. IS THIS... WHAT I THINK IT IS?!?








Yep!  Really looking forward to it.

—-

In other news I just finished watching the battle between Deidara and Sasuke in season six of Naruto Shippuden.  Have to say that Deidara was a pretty crazy man devoted to art…


----------



## CrankyCupcake

@Midoriya 

I can't watch the video you posted. It says it's not available. Probably because I'm not in the U.S.A.   

AAAH. Can't wait for the movie! I'm going as the shameless elderly fangirl that I am because *I've bought one* of the movie tshirts from a Uniqlo store just last week and that's what I'll wear to the cinema.


----------



## Midoriya

CrankyCupcake said:


> @Midoriya
> 
> I can't watch the video you posted. It says it's not available. Probably because I'm not in the U.S.A.
> 
> AAAH. Can't wait for the movie! I'm going as the shameless elderly fangirl that I am because *I've bought one* of the movie tshirts from a Uniqlo store just last week and that's what I'll wear to the cinema.



Ah, alright.  It was just the first ending for Jujutsu Kaisen.

Ahhhhh, that shirt looks SO cool!!  I can’t wait for this movie.  For real.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm watching Pokemon Sun and Moon Ultra Legends, enjoying it! I'm just in Pokemon kind of mood lately with the release of the new games, so I've been watching a lot of the anime again the past few days


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode four is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 79



Zeke continues to show Eren memories of his past.  He thinks that by doing so, he will see that he was brainwashed.  Instead, Eren goes to the memory of his father facing off against the royal family.  He changes the memory and has his father kill them.  Zeke is surprised by this.  Eren then knocks Zeke out of his memories and back into the Founder’s world, ready to take control.



Next time on Attack on Titan, episode 80.  “From You, 2,000 Years Ago”.  You won’t want to miss it!   

—-

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode 16 is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode 16



Tanjiro and Uzui both strike at Gyutaro at the same time.  Gyutaro counters and turns his head to counter Uzui’s other attack.  They continue to fight, but it doesn’t seem to be working out.  Meanwhile, Inosuke and Zenitsu are having a tough time with Daki.  Tanjiro goes to assist them, and all three of them unleash their ultimate moves in order to decapitate Daki.  Unfortunately it seems as though Gyutaro has finished off Uzui… he catches up with Inosuke and stabs him where it hurts the most.  Zenitsu pushes Tanjiro out of the way as another attack comes.  Is this the end for our heroes?



Next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode 17.  “Never Give Up!”  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Midoriya

Just watched the episode of Naruto Shippuden where 



Spoiler



Jiraiya dies.


  I have to say I wasn’t expecting him to get back up and deliver the message to head towards Naruto.  I already knew in the past that this character would die, but it’s still sad.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Why do people like Anime? It kind of hurts my eyes and it to me looks poorly drawn. Also too many people die. I am confused why some people want to marry fake characters? If this does not go here than just tell me and I will replace it  I do not want to hurt anyones feelings I am just asking a question to all of you anime lovers so that I can understand the likability!! <3


----------



## skarmoury

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Also too many people die.


Sorry this was too funny not to comment on LOL. Obviously, character death depends on the anime you watch. I like watching dumb high school romance animes from time to time and no one dies haha. Character death is a good plot device to instill emotion and stuff. Definitely overused in a lot of longer-running animes, but it's okay as long as it's necessary to the plot.

What do you mean it hurts your eyes? Do you mean that sometimes it's too bright? :0 I think all shows have some like... brightness to them. Not sure how animes specific hurt your eyes haha.

Poorly drawn is such a heavy comment, whew. I don't think I've seen an anime that was "poorly drawn"; if you mean the old animes with large eyes and different art style in general compared to the popular animes nowadays, then yeah maybe I can see that as kind of weird if you're not used to them (though I do find old animes quite nostalgic despite the different art style). But I wouldn't say majority of the animes are poorly drawn; in fact, I think they're absolutely gorgeous.

Gonna go on a tangent, but I personally love high school animes and mangas. I love the drama without character death, I love the characters running around trying to figure out life for themselves as they grow up, yknow, slice of life stuff. I think some even have really pretty designs and really good artists! Here are a few that popped right into my mind.





I really love the art style of Hyouka! Idk, I'm drawn to all the characters, and it's so nice to finally see anime characters that have realistic hair (in contrast to the many other anime characters to have natural pink/blue/purple hair or something LOL). Their EDs are also really cute!





The only manga I was ever fully updated with is Love is War, because I think the story is really cute and interesting. Aka definitely grew as an artist with this series; I looked back at the older chapters and there is definitely a stark contrast in his art style then and now. I'm really proud of Aka! This was one of the later panels in the manga, I think it was really well-drawn and I'm happy it's Miko Iino.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

skarmoury said:


> Sorry this was too funny not to comment on LOL. Obviously, character death depends on the anime you watch. I like watching dumb high school romance animes from time to time and no one dies haha. Character death is a good plot device to instill emotion and stuff. Definitely overused in a lot of longer-running animes, but it's okay as long as it's necessary to the plot.
> 
> What do you mean it hurts your eyes? Do you mean that sometimes it's too bright? :0 I think all shows have some like... brightness to them. Not sure how animes specific hurt your eyes haha.
> 
> Poorly drawn is such a heavy comment, whew. I don't think I've seen an anime that was "poorly drawn"; if you mean the old animes with large eyes and different art style in general compared to the popular animes nowadays, then yeah maybe I can see that as kind of weird if you're not used to them (though I do find old animes quite nostalgic despite the different art style). But I wouldn't say majority of the animes are poorly drawn; in fact, I think they're absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Gonna go on a tangent, but I personally love high school animes and mangas. I love the drama without character death, I love the characters running around trying to figure out life for themselves as they grow up, yknow, slice of life stuff. I think some even have really pretty designs and really good artists! Here are a few that popped right into my mind.
> 
> View attachment 428800
> 
> I really love the art style of Hyouka! Idk, I'm drawn to all the characters, and it's so nice to finally see anime characters that have realistic hair (in contrast to the many other anime characters to have natural pink/blue/purple hair or something LOL). Their EDs are also really cute!
> 
> View attachment 428801
> 
> The only manga I was ever fully updated with is Love is War, because I think the story is really cute and interesting. Aka definitely grew as an artist with this series; I looked back at the older chapters and there is definitely a stark contrast in his art style then and now. I'm really proud of Aka! This was one of the later panels in the manga, I think it was really well-drawn and I'm happy it's Miko Iino.


Well I am happy you enjoy it!! I said it hurts my eyes because I think unlike the Sanrio and CGI shows I watch since Anime is drawn its to much movement. Also I know its funny but I hate how they try to make it emotional but I just cant with characters that look like this. I say poorly drawn as I PERSONALLY think the anime artstyle is uggo. Am I biased because I like Hatsune Miku? I dont think she is poorly drawn. I love Project Diva, Project Sekai, and especially Project Mirai. I also feel like that artstyle is more suited for comic thingies so I understand a little more about peoples love of those anime comics. I never tried them after um. SEEING SOME INNAPROPRIATE STUFF ON GOOGLE LIKE EXCUSE ME. I wont personally like it or watch it but I am very happy that you have found stuff that brings you so much joy and love! I hope you next show is fun!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Why do people like Anime? It kind of hurts my eyes and it to me looks poorly drawn. Also too many people die. I am confused why some people want to marry fake characters? If this does not go here than just tell me and I will replace it  I do not want to hurt anyones feelings I am just asking a question to all of you anime lovers so that I can understand the likability!! <3


I personally view anime as just another medium for storytelling and I will watch or read any story that captures my interest. However, anime tells a lot of stories that I like because I am drawn to the more tragic and heart-wrenching tales. There are plenty of cute and happy stories in anime too, though, if tragedy isn't your thing. Anime is a mixed bag, like any other form of media. You can find things in any genre if you look for it.

I also happen to like a lot of the artwork. Not all of it. Again, it's a mixture because different artists and different eras have different styles. I prioritize the story over the artwork, though. I can watch a somewhat poorly animated show as long as the story is good, but not so much the other way around.

But it's also cool if anime just isn't your thing. Not everybody will like the same things but asking questions to understand other people never hurts.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

LadyDestani said:


> I personally view anime as just another medium for storytelling and I will watch or read any story that captures my interest. However, anime tells a lot of stories that I like because I am drawn to the more tragic and heart-wrenching tales. There are plenty of cute and happy stories in anime too, though, if tragedy isn't your thing. Anime is a mixed bag, like any other form of media. You can find things in any genre if you look for it.
> 
> I also happen to like a lot of the artwork. Not all of it. Again, it's a mixture because different artists and different eras have different styles. I prioritize the story over the artwork, though. I can watch a somewhat poorly animated show as long as the story is good, but not so much the other way around.
> 
> But it's also cool if anime just isn't your thing. Not everybody will like the same things but asking questions to understand other people never hurts.


Yay! I am happy that you enjoy that kind of stuff!! I agree, its always fine to ask questions! Its nice to be able to hear everyones opinions so far


----------



## Midoriya

Anime art styles can be a mixed bag depending on what you’re watching and your preferences as well.  You’ll find some that are good and some that aren’t so good depending on what your tastes are.  Like LadyDestani explained, it’s really just another medium for telling stories, and I find that I’m way more enthralled and interested in stories from anime than the subpar ones western cartoons try to put out.  Anime isn’t for everyone though, and that’s A okay.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Why do people like Anime? It kind of hurts my eyes and it to me looks poorly drawn. Also too many people die. I am confused why some people want to marry fake characters? If this does not go here than just tell me and I will replace it  I do not want to hurt anyones feelings I am just asking a question to all of you anime lovers so that I can understand the likability!! <3


You seem to have your mind made up. What do you like?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You seem to have your mind made up. What do you like?


So are you just asking what I like in general, in a tv show, what I watch, my favorite foods, my friends, or what??


----------



## tessa grace

Istg every time a new demon slayer episode comes out it just outdoes itself OVER AND OVER.

seriously though, today's episode was arguably the best so far in the series. the story line, incredible animation, soundtrack, gut wrenching cliffhanger (seriously i'm so stressed why was uzui yelling so much to run what's happening),and uniqueness for a shonuen anime leaves me on the edge of my seat. week after week demon slayer continues to hold the title of best action anime i've seen so far.

10/10 isn't enough to give this anime, istg it's so good


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Mr_Keroppi said:


> So are you just asking what I like in general, in a tv show, what I watch, my favorite foods, my friends, or what??


Your interests pertaining to the topic, or preferred genre. I was going to see if I could find something you'd like, even if you did make it clear it's not your thing, which is fine.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching Blade Runner: Black Lotus today. I thought it had some flaws but was overall a pretty good show. Having seen the original Blade Runner movie, I thought it did some really nice tie-ins to the source material, both visually and with the choice of background music. It maintained the feel of the Blade Runner universe while adding anime elements. The voice acting from the main Japanese cast was quite good, with a few easily recognizable seiyuu in the mix, but at least one of the minor single episode characters was voice acted so badly it was really jarring. Luckily, they didn't get much screen time anyway. I was not impressed with the CG animation. I've seen much better, but animation quality is something I can overlook so I still think this was watchable. I'd give it a 4/5 or 3.5/5 if taking the CG animation into account.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Your interests pertaining to the topic, or preferred genre. I was going to see if I could find something you'd like, even if you did make it clear it's not your thing, which is fine.


Well I LOVE baking and cooking shows. I watch alot of those. I like watching arts and crafts videos. I love to draw and paint! I like playing outside and making friends. I really like TV shows where there is a fun learning lesson and stuff like that!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Well I LOVE baking and cooking shows. I watch alot of those. I like watching arts and crafts videos. I love to draw and paint! I like playing outside and making friends. I really like TV shows where there is a fun learning lesson and stuff like that!


How about the 90's Moomin series? Some episodes are still on youtube. Based on a Finnish book series.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How about the 90's Moomin series? Some episodes are still on youtube. Based on a Finnish book series.


It seems cute so I might try it later


----------



## amemome

amemome said:


> March Comes In Like a Lion
> 
> I feel like the last Shaft studio anime I watched was Arakawa Under the Bridge S1... This one doesn't yet feel very Shaft-y yet (I'm thinking Shin Sekai Yori, Madoka, and Bakemonogatari-like visuals. lots of unconventional and artistic scene shots!). This one's much tamer in comparison, I think.



Ok, I'm around 20-ish episodes in and I can see the Shaft-yness now. They have a lot more artsy shots mixed in the OP/ED sequence as well as throughout some of the faster-paced moments in each episode. Shaft's use of mixed media (I honestly have no idea what to call it, but I'll stick with mixed media...) made me interested in their works in the first place, so it's great getting to see those elements in this anime. 

I'm also really enjoying the plot so far!


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode five is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 80



Eren knocks Zeke out of his memories.  We get some backstory on the Founder, Ymir, and how she gained her powers and became the Founding titan.  Eren desperately struggled and finally broke free from his chains, ran up to Ymir, and consoled her in order to gain control of her powers.  Zeke tried to stop Eren, but didn’t make it in time.  Eren was reconstructed into a gigantic skeleton-like titan back in the world, and the walls came crashing down as DA RUMBLINNNNNNNNNNG began!  Eren spoke to Mikasa, Armin, and all of the other subjects of Ymir, telling them that he would destroy everyone else in the world using the titans, in order to protect Paradis Island.



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 81.  “Thaw”.  You won’t want to miss it!   

—-

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode 17 is here.



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode 17



Tanjiro woke up thanks to the voices of his sister in his head.  He looked around at the fires and thought everyone was dead.  Then he looked up and saw Gyutaro above him.  Gyutaro began to toy with Tanjiro, before Tanjiro caught him off guard with a headbutt and poison from a kunai knife.  He used Sun Breathing to strike down and try to behead Gyutaro.  It wasn’t enough and Gyutaro broke free and fought back.  Things get crazy when Uzui hits the scene.  He’s still alive!  Him and Gyutaro ferociously fight each other.  Uzui rams into Gyutaro so that Tanjiro can use Sun Breathing in order to try and behead Gyutaro.  Tanjiro takes his power to the max.  Meanwhile, Zenitsu has freed himself from the rubble and is using Godlike Speed in order to try and behead Daki.  It’s not enough, but, looks like Inosuke is still alive as well!  He pulled an epic gamer move and moved his organs away from where he was stabbed, all in order to live.  Together, he and Zenitsu beheaded Daki successfully while Tanjiro and Uzui beheaded Gyutaro successfully.  They got that NUMBER ONE EPIC VICTORY ROYALE.  Is what I would like to say.  But unfortunately for Tanjiro, he couldn’t hear Uzui screaming at him to run from the last attacks from Gyutaro’s body before it would wither away.  Did our heroes survive?



Next time on Demon Slayer season two, episode 11.  “No Matter How Many Lives”.  You won’t want to miss it!


----------



## Croconaw

When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.



I watch both to be honest.  I don’t have a strong preference for one or the other.  I watch A LOT more subs than dubs, but I don’t really dislike dubs.  I just prefer to watch subs in order to be as caught up as I can with the show, because dubs usually lag behind the subs with episodes.

I started Naruto last year around this time, and started it with the sub version.  I don’t regret my choice, but I do wonder what it would be like to be watching the dub.  Since then I’ve watched every episode of the original series, and now I’m about halfway or more through season six of Naruto Shippuden.

I would say just watch whichever one you prefer.  They’re both really good for a lot of shows, and especially Hunter x Hunter since I know you like that one.  Don’t listen to other people that judge you for it or try to change your mind about it.  

( And yes, anime openings are generally  ! )


----------



## Croconaw

Midoriya said:


> I watch both to be honest.  I don’t have a strong preference for one or the other.  I watch A LOT more subs than dubs, but I don’t really dislike dubs.  I just prefer to watch subs in order to be as caught up as I can with the show, because dubs usually lag behind the subs with episodes.


That actually makes a lot of sense and I understand not wanting to wait for the dubs. I think either would be fine with me once I get used to it, so long as there are subtitles lol. I obviously don’t know Japanese.  

But yeah, thanks for the response! I was just curious to what more people preferred! I guess I thought people only watched the dubs because it’s in English, so it came as a surprise to see otherwise.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.



Where I come from, even though English is our first language, because the population is made up of different ethnic groups (mostly Chinese, Malays and Indians), a lot of TV shows and movies get subtitled. (I think costs play a major factor. Subtitling a series or movie is less expensive than dubbing it.) So reading subtitles becomes a habit. We are used to watching anything in their original language and reading the subtitles.

Naturally, when I started watching anime on local cable tv, I watched all of it in Japanese with English subtitles. With  anime DVDs, I don't think twice about it and always choose to watch my anime in Japanese with English subtitles. I've grown rather fond of the voices of many Japanese voice actors over the years, so I always choose to listen to the original language track.

I think dubs are great. If dubs allow more people to enjoy anime, then it's a good thing! Anyone should be able to watch whatever they want in whatever language they please, if the choices are there.


----------



## tessa grace

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.


I watch both as well, but if there is an option for dub over sub I'll usually pick it because then I can appreciate the animation and not focus on reading. Unless one of the dubbed characters's voice is really annoying (*ahem maid sama ahem*), then I'll watch it in sub. Mostly I just don't want to wait for the dub and sometimes I'll rewatch the show in dub if it came out. So for me its a mix and I don't mind either. Watching sub does take a while to get used to, though.


----------



## LadyDestani

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.


Bear with me. I'm probably going to get long winded and I'm definitely going to show my age.

When I first started watching anime, I didn't have the option of dubs. Other than a handful of extremely popular titles that made it to the US, most of the anime I got came in the form of fan-subs. Fan-subs were VHS tapes recorded and subtitled by fans in Japan. These tapes would be passed around among friends until we all got to see them. The thing about fan-subs was that they weren't localized. Translations were usually very direct so you would get extra 'translator notes' on the screen that would explain things like the Japanese idioms that were spoken. What I would call a good translation could sometimes be so detailed with the additional notes that the subtitle text would take up more than half the screen and you'd have to pause the video to read it all. I loved it, though. I felt like I got so much information from those notes and rather than taking away from the experience of watching the anime, it gave me a deeper understanding of the creator's vision and I connected with it even more. I'm feeling very nostalgic for my old fan-subs now. I guess what made them great for me was that they weren't made by someone doing a job, they were made by someone who was passionate about the anime and wanted to share it with others so they could enjoy it too.

After anime started becoming more popular in the US, I was able to pick up some videos at local stores and rental places. At that time, I couldn't be choosy. It may be subbed, it may be dubbed. I just had to take what I could get if I wanted to watch it. Dubbing was very hit or miss back then, though. Voices didn't match the characters, pronunciations of Japanese names were horrendous, lines where changed that sometimes changed their intent and occasionally whole stories got mangled because of bad dubs. I'm sure dubbing has come a long way since then, but early dubbing really turned me off of the whole idea.

So that was then and this is now. We have choices, but I still prefer subtitles because I feel like they give me a closer representation of the creator's true vision. I get to hear the original voices of the cast in the original language. I have more faith in the subtitles being accurate and I don't mind reading them because I'm used to it. It's natural to me and I don't feel like I miss anything.

As a side note, I also prefer listening to the original Japanese because I'm trying to learn the language and watching anime with subtitles helps in that regard.

So those are my reasons, but I don't care how others watch their anime. If you prefer dubs, then there's nothing wrong with that. Neither way is inherently better than the other. We just each have our own preferences.


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> Bear with me. I'm probably going to get long winded and I'm definitely going to show my age.
> 
> When I first started watching anime, I didn't have the option of dubs. Other than a handful of extremely popular titles that made it to the US, most of the anime I got came in the form of fan-subs. Fan-subs were VHS tapes recorded and subtitled by fans in Japan. These tapes would be passed around among friends until we all got to see them. The thing about fan-subs was that they weren't localized. Translations were usually very direct so you would get extra 'translator notes' on the screen that would explain things like the Japanese idioms that were spoken. What I would call a good translation could sometimes be so detailed with the additional notes that the subtitle text would take up more than half the screen and you'd have to pause the video to read it all. I loved it, though. I felt like I got so much information from those notes and rather than taking away from the experience of watching the anime, it gave me a deeper understanding of the creator's vision and I connected with it even more. I'm feeling very nostalgic for my old fan-subs now. I guess what made them great for me was that they weren't made by someone doing a job, they were made by someone who was passionate about the anime and wanted to share it with others so they could enjoy it too.
> 
> After anime started becoming more popular in the US, I was able to pick up some videos at local stores and rental places. At that time, I couldn't be choosy. It may be subbed, it may be dubbed. I just had to take what I could get if I wanted to watch it. Dubbing was very hit or miss back then, though. Voices didn't match the characters, pronunciations of Japanese names were horrendous, lines where changed that sometimes changed their intent and occasionally whole stories got mangled because of bad dubs. I'm sure dubbing has come a long way since then, but early dubbing really turned me off of the whole idea.
> 
> So that was then and this is now. We have choices, but I still prefer subtitles because I feel like they give me a closer representation of the creator's true vision. I get to hear the original voices of the cast in the original language. I have more faith in the subtitles being accurate and I don't mind reading them because I'm used to it. It's natural to me and I don't feel like I miss anything.
> 
> As a side note, I also prefer listening to the original Japanese because I'm trying to learn the language and watching anime with subtitles helps in that regard.
> 
> So those are my reasons, but I don't care how others watch their anime. If you prefer dubs, then there's nothing wrong with that. Neither way is inherently better than the other. We just each have our own preferences.



that was something cool and new i learned today! the history of anime and dubs in the US is so interesting!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.


I am being converted to subs after being lazy, also availability. I don't think we'll ever get an official uncensored 
pokemon set. We are just starting to get official Japanese versions of things Fox Kids butchered in the 90's, like Mon Colle Knights and Monster Rancher. Also Funimation is becoming known for taking liberties with the dub scripts, not as much as 4kids.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2022



LadyDestani said:


> Bear with me. I'm probably going to get long winded and I'm definitely going to show my age.
> 
> When I first started watching anime, I didn't have the option of dubs. Other than a handful of extremely popular titles that made it to the US, most of the anime I got came in the form of fan-subs. Fan-subs were VHS tapes recorded and subtitled by fans in Japan. These tapes would be passed around among friends until we all got to see them. The thing about fan-subs was that they weren't localized. Translations were usually very direct so you would get extra 'translator notes' on the screen that would explain things like the Japanese idioms that were spoken. What I would call a good translation could sometimes be so detailed with the additional notes that the subtitle text would take up more than half the screen and you'd have to pause the video to read it all. I loved it, though. I felt like I got so much information from those notes and rather than taking away from the experience of watching the anime, it gave me a deeper understanding of the creator's vision and I connected with it even more. I'm feeling very nostalgic for my old fan-subs now. I guess what made them great for me was that they weren't made by someone doing a job, they were made by someone who was passionate about the anime and wanted to share it with others so they could enjoy it too.
> 
> After anime started becoming more popular in the US, I was able to pick up some videos at local stores and rental places. At that time, I couldn't be choosy. It may be subbed, it may be dubbed. I just had to take what I could get if I wanted to watch it. Dubbing was very hit or miss back then, though. Voices didn't match the characters, pronunciations of Japanese names were horrendous, lines where changed that sometimes changed their intent and occasionally whole stories got mangled because of bad dubs. I'm sure dubbing has come a long way since then, but early dubbing really turned me off of the whole idea.
> 
> So that was then and this is now. We have choices, but I still prefer subtitles because I feel like they give me a closer representation of the creator's true vision. I get to hear the original voices of the cast in the original language. I have more faith in the subtitles being accurate and I don't mind reading them because I'm used to it. It's natural to me and I don't feel like I miss anything.
> 
> As a side note, I also prefer listening to the original Japanese because I'm trying to learn the language and watching anime with subtitles helps in that regard.
> 
> So those are my reasons, but I don't care how others watch their anime. If you prefer dubs, then there's nothing wrong with that. Neither way is inherently better than the other. We just each have our own preferences.


I remember hearing about the anime conventions of old mostly being for hooking up a bunch of vcrs with cables to copy tapes, and the one at the end got the lowest quality. I'm pretty sure those old tapes are region free.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season six of Naruto Shippuden!



Spoiler: big Naruto Shippuden spoilers



Sasuke killing Orochimaru and absorbing his powers was surprising.  I like how he formed his own team and took down Deidara, as well as defeated Itachi too.  Interested to see how Naruto reacts to the news that Pain killed Jiraiya.  Also… the Eight-Tails Jinchuriki being a rapper is the biggest anime plot twist ever.  /j 



Overall, this season was MUCH better than season five.  Geez, what a snore that was.  Looking forward to seeing how season seven plays out.  Apparently it’s a short season with around 10 episodes or less.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.


I prefer dubs but will watch sub if the dub doesn't exist or I personally don't like the cast. I love supporting great dubs!


----------



## TheDuke55

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.


Dubs since I don't want to have to keep pausing to read the bottom of the screen and then have to go back to see what was going on. I have watched a few of the subs for the original Pokemon since I was really curious how well 4kids did with the dialogue. And surprisingly enough, it was pretty close.

There was some exceptions since they Japanese idioms were used heavily or special words in Japan that wouldn't translate in English. And for those instances they had to wing it and they did good enough. Still some of the sub felt like they hired a creepy pervert so it was for the best that they tried to find another approach.

I just started watching the original Pokemon episodes since I found the full season on blu-ray in some consignment shop. It was only $5 so I figured why not. Then I came across the episode 'School of Hard knocks' or whatever and Brock was brewing coffee. He said this is a grown up drink and handed Ash a heavily censored 'prune-juice' drink. I had to know what it was originally and hunted down the subs. It was actually tea. I mean yeah it had Japanese writing on the tea-cup, but prune juice is peak adult so I don't get that edit.


----------



## skarmoury

Oooo subs vs. dubs.

I love subs. I kind of have hearing problems, so I spend way more time trying to go back on a scene without subs bc I couldn’t hear or discern the characters’ voices properly. The only dubs I grew up with were Pokemon and Digimon anime, but the rest I watched on subs. Also yes I was a pirate and bought dubious anime CD recordings and the only available option for them were subs.

I personally never really had issues with being distracted with subs enough to make me not appreciate a scene. I’m by no means a fast reader (I don‘t read books, haha), but with the way the subs are cut per phrase/sentence, it only takes me maybe a second or less to read the text on the screen. Characters will talk for many seconds so it doesn’t really make me understand a scene any less. My only pet peeve is when they put two lines of text on the subs instead of cutting it; _that’s_ when I pause to read the entire thing. But good subs make short lines of text, so for the majority of the time it’s a smooth sailing watch.

I’m not really a fan of dubs, haha. There are instances where I do like the dubs more (when I play Genshin Impact and CRK, I’m on Japanese dub), but majority of the time I prefer the original. I watch anime with the Japanese voices, and I watch American shows with the English voices. Last night I saw a Japanese dub of Tom and Jerry and wow I felt weird HAHAHA. I also watched a Japanese dub of a snippet of Encanto and I also didn’t prefer it as much as the original.

Anyway, I’ve been meaning to start watching Yuru Camp sometime soon. I saw it on Youtube (legally, I believe) and I heard it was a really feel-good anime! I heard their OST Shiny Days from a cover in one of the rhythm games I played and I thought the song was absolutely adorable.


----------



## moo_nieu

Croconaw said:


> When y’all watch anime, do you watch in English dubs or do you watch with the subtitles? A few people I talked to from my past said they watch with subtitles and idk, I get it but I prefer the dubs. It gets a bit confusing with the subtitles sometimes.  Also, the openings are top notch, I love anime openings, even if they’re not dubbed.


i prefer sub over dub for a couple reasons: i usually prefer the japanese voice actors. i had three semesters of japanese since foreign language was required for my major, so its fun for me to understand things occasionally/remember things ive forgotten and learn new vocab. also some puns and jokes just arent the same in english dubs. i think a lot can get lost in translation. of course subtitles arent as good as understanding the original language but thats as close as i can get


----------



## Kalle

Right now I’m loving the series Ranking of Kings. Upcoming, I’m really looking forward to Mob Psycho 3, the Odd Taxi film, and hoping for a third season of Laid-back Camp.


----------



## Autumn247

Just started watching Komi Can't Communicate, just finished the first episode, seems like it will be good


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Currently watching:
-Lupin the Third part 6
-Yashahime
-Moriarty the Patriot (Rewatching)

Of course I go back every once in a while and watch some DBZ or Inuyasha or any other older anime but right now the ones listed above are the ones I am obsessed with at the moment.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Since we recently had a discussion on subs and dubs, I thought I'd just post this here.

As the Jujutsu Kaisen movie starts to screen in cinemas around the world, Ogata Megumi (who voices Okkotsu Yuta) has posted a message on her instagram asking fans to please watch the movie at least once in its original Japanese language, if the option is available. The link below to her instagram post will allow you to read her entire message. An English translation is included.

*Link to Ogata Megumi's message to international fans *

PS. The second anime season of Jujutsu Kaisen will be released in 2023.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm really enjoying Komi Can't Communicate so far, (it's available on Netflix), it's about a girl with extreme social anxiety, I can definitely relate.  It's a cute anime, I definitely recommend it  

I've also been watching a lot of various Pokémon series


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Currently watching:
> -Lupin the Third part 6
> -Yashahime
> -Moriarty the Patriot (Rewatching)
> 
> Of course I go back every once in a while and watch some DBZ or Inuyasha or any other older anime but right now the ones listed above are the ones I am obsessed with at the moment.


Nice to see another Lupin fan. I'm trying to get a hold of most of the older movies and tv specials. Is part 6 the one with the smart phones?


----------



## Mariah

I haven’t watched an anime since Erased, which was great.
Does anyone have any good psychological/ thriller anime suggestions that came out in the past few years?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished the last episode of Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen arc. What can I say? How is it that this series keeps getting better and better? For me, this arc beats the Mugen train one. Everything about it delighted me. The characterization, the fast pace, the little sprinklings of comedy. The production values are so good. Those fight scenes are some of the best I've ever seen in anime. Beautiful and violent and breathtaking. I'm not reading the manga of this one but I can't wait to see where the story goes because Muzan actually scares me. And that's partly because he's voiced by Seki Toshihiko. I love it when he plays villains.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Nice to see another Lupin fan. I'm trying to get a hold of most of the older movies and tv specials. Is part 6 the one with the smart phones?


That was in part 5, but part 6 started with a Sherlock Holmes story. The original voice for Jigen retired so episode 0 of that part was his last…kinda digging the new voice though.

I really enjoy the movies and specials my favorite will always be First Contact…with Goodbye Partner and Jigen’s Gravestone close behind.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> That was in part 5, but part 6 started with a Sherlock Holmes story. The original voice for Jigen retired so episode 0 of that part was his last…kinda digging the new voice though.
> 
> I really enjoy the movies and specials my favorite will always be First Contact…with Goodbye Partner and Jigen’s Gravestone close behind.


The new cg one, Lupin the first, first oddly felt a bit more faithful than an older one, Blood Seal of the Eternal Mermaid. It's still worth watching, a couple scenes just felt like something out of a different kind of show.

Would you know what the following clip is from at 3:28? I know I haven't seen that show.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode six is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 81



Eren continues to lead the Wall Titans around the world to kill everyone.  Meanwhile, Armin, Mikasa, and the others work together to kill all of the Pure Titans that are rampaging around.  Conny takes Falco to try and heal his mother by feeding him to her.  Gabi learns of this, and then Armin makes a sudden realization.  Because Eren undid _all _of the hardening, Annie is now free!



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 82.  “Sunset”.  You won’t want to miss it!   

—-

Get ready to slay some demons!  Demon Slayer season two episode 18 is here, the finale for the season!   



Spoiler: for Demon Slayer season two episode 18



Tanjiro wakes up.  It turns out Zenitsu is alive.  Inosuke is alive too, but dying due to the poison.  Thankfully, Nezuko’s fire ability eradicates the poison, and Inosuke lives.  Meanwhile, Tengen Uzui, the Hashira, is dying from poison as well, but Nezuko saves him too.  It seems he will live, but not be able to fight anymore because he lost an arm and one of his eyes.  Tanjiro finds the heads of Daki and Gyutaro, and we get more backstory on them.  Tanjiro comforts them as they fade away into nothing.  They did it!  They defeated an Upper Rank demon!  Because of this, the head of the Demon Slayer Corps views it as an omen for the future.  That things will change rapidly.  For now though, our heroes celebrate a victory well earned.



A season in review:

_Demon Slayer: The Entertainment District arc/Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen arc _is a pulse-pounding, electrifying season that includes both good humor, great action scenes, and terrific storytelling.  It far eclipses most recent shounen shows in that it manages to take a concept that’s old and breathe new, interesting life into it.  The only area it falls short in is that the last episode was more for closure, and so it wasn’t as exciting as the episode before it.  Nevertheless, _Demon Slayer season two _ranks in at a solid 9/10 on the anime scale.  Until next time.  See ya!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The new cg one, Lupin the first, first oddly felt a bit more faithful than an older one, Blood Seal of the Eternal Mermaid. It's still worth watching, a couple scenes just felt like something out of a different kind of show.
> 
> Would you know what the following clip is from at 3:28? I know I haven't seen that show.


If it is the silent clip I had to look it up…it is from the unfinished and not dubbed pilot film for Lupin the VIII…I’ve seen some clips of that in Jigen clip vids…

The First was great in my opinion…Blood Seal was ok…Love the art style but still weird.


----------



## nyx~

I finished the Entertainment District arc of Demon Slayer last night, and I really enjoyed it! It felt like there was nonstop action and the animation was amazing. I can't wait for season 3 that was just announced a couple days ago!!
Other than that I've been watching the final season of Attack on Titan as it's released and Your Lie in April (which honestly I'm having a really hard time getting into but I'm making myself finish it lol). I've also been slowly rewatching Hunter x Hunter and My Hero Academia with my family who hasn't seen them yet, and it's making me fall in love with both series all over again.


----------



## ChocoPie22

I'm currently watching high-rise invasion and almost done with it, it is so freaking good.


----------



## amemome

Mariah said:


> I haven’t watched an anime since Erased, which was great.
> Does anyone have any good psychological/ thriller anime suggestions that came out in the past few years?


If you don't mind seeing a lot of animals, Odd Taxi was pretty good!


----------



## Mariah

amemome said:


> If you don't mind seeing a lot of animals, Odd Taxi was pretty good!


That looks way too weird for me.


----------



## NovariusHaze

I used to watch anime years ago but then it started making me depressed so I stopped.
I was thinking about watching anime again, but watch a more comedy based one instead but I have so many things to watch and do that I unfortunately don’t have the time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Mariah said:


> I haven’t watched an anime since Erased, which was great.
> Does anyone have any good psychological/ thriller anime suggestions that came out in the past few years?


Not sure how recent, but there was a Danganronpa anime, it might still be on youtube.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2022



Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> If it is the silent clip I had to look it up…it is from the unfinished and not dubbed pilot film for Lupin the VIII…I’ve seen some clips of that in Jigen clip vids…
> 
> The First was great in my opinion…Blood Seal was ok…Love the art style but still weird.


Some thirsty people on youtube seem to be judging the quality of a Lupin show by the length of their favorite character's screentime. What are you going by?





I'm not in a hurry to see the serious, gory ones. I like the vibe of red jacket/part 2.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Not sure how recent, but there was a Danganronpa anime, it might still be on youtube.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2022
> 
> 
> Some thirsty people on youtube seem to be judging the quality of a Lupin show by the length of their favorite character's screentime. What are you going by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in a hurry to see the serious, gory ones. I like the vibe of red jacket/part 2.


I’m not really going by anything. I binged watched all the movies and specials a few months ago…and then watched the series in order. I just enjoy them as they are. Sure some are better than others but they are all different so I can’t really judge Lupin at all…except the very trippy art style of Part 3.

LOL.

But if I was going to judge…I am a Jigen Fangirl so anything focused on him has my vote…now that I look at that…the episodes and movies I enjoyed the most are actually Jigen centered…totally not on purpose.


----------



## amemome

Mariah said:


> That looks way too weird for me.


Fair enough. I was definitely like ??? going into it but it turned out better than I expected.

I haven't seen psych genre stuff outside of zankyou no terror/ paranoia agent/ parasyte so unfortunately I don't have any recent recs, sorry!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just found out that the Jujutsu Kaisen movie will start screening in my country on March 10! YAAAY!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> I’m not really going by anything. I binged watched all the movies and specials a few months ago…and then watched the series in order. I just enjoy them as they are. Sure some are better than others but they are all different so I can’t really judge Lupin at all…except the very trippy art style of Part 3.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> But if I was going to judge…I am a Jigen Fangirl so anything focused on him has my vote…now that I look at that…the episodes and movies I enjoyed the most are actually Jigen centered…totally not on purpose.


Did you like Napoleon's Dictionary, The Hemingway Papers, or From Siberia with Love? I might pick up one of those next if I preorder a manga.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

I watched them but I really don’t remember them all that much so I must have not liked them sadly. Might rewatch some of the movies at some point it has been a while.


----------



## Corrie

Currently watching FMA Brotherhood and it's been tearing me emotionally lol. I'm only 10 eps in but it's wonderfully done. The dub is amazing too.


----------



## Shawna

I do not watch a lot of anime shows, but one anime show I have always loved is Sonic X. ^_^


----------



## Croconaw

So, that hockey anime (Pride of Orange) was kind of terrible? Idk, it seemed extremely inaccurate. I know Japan isn’t big on hockey, but still, lol… the inaccuracies.

Anyway, I went into a clicking spree on YouTube and found a few MHA videos. It seemed interesting, so I started watching it. I’m not that far into it, but far enough into it to say that I don’t think I’ve ever tested up emotionally watching a show. I knew it was a popular anime, so nice to see what I was missing.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished season seven of Naruto Shippuden!  Onto season eight and the Pain arc.



Spoiler: big Naruto Shippuden spoilers



I can't believe Naruto and company went through all of that just for the Six Tails to be stolen and Sir Utakata to die.  Then when Naruto heard the news about Jiraiya's death, everyone's reactions got to me.  By the time Naruto was sitting down on the bench crying, I was crying too, because it made me think about my mom.  Iruka sensei was there to comfort Naruto though.  And then soon after Shikamaru boosted Naruto's spirits, as a friend.  Definitely one of my favorite moments in the show.  Now they have to work together to decode the message from Jiraiya.



So yeah, can't believe this dumb show made me cry, but it did.  Lol


----------



## TheDuke55

@Midoriya



Spoiler



I'm pretty sure that arc was a filler. You're talking about the guy that blew bubbles or something right? My memory of it is a bit fuzzy since it's been so many years since I watched it. I think in the comic they gave him only one panel (not even a page) of being killed by the akatsuki. (I had to Google their name lol)

I remember not really caring for that filler. It felt like they repeated the whole 'everyone hates me because of the demon in me' backstory that they had done like 2 or 3 times before that with characters Naruto sort of related to. I do remember the arc following Jiraiya's death and when it happened. They tied in references from the origianl show nicely with the Iruka filling in the spot of Jiraiya.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> @Midoriya
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that arc was a filler. You're talking about the guy that blew bubbles or something right? My memory of it is a bit fuzzy since it's been so many years since I watched it. I think in the comic they gave him only one panel (not even a page) of being killed by the akatsuki. (I had to Google their name lol)
> 
> I remember not really caring for that filler. It felt like they repeated the whole 'everyone hates me because of the demon in me' backstory that they had done like 2 or 3 times before that with characters Naruto sort of related to. I do remember the arc following Jiraiya's death and when it happened. They tied in references from the origianl show nicely with the Iruka filling in the spot of Jiraiya.



Oh yeah, I know it was filler and I didn't care for it at all.  I'm just saying that the episodes that came after it in season eight (the first couple, anyway) had some really good scenes.

But yeah, the filler arc was garbage.  I'm much more looking forward to this next arc with Pain.


----------



## Autumn247

I just started watching the anime Blue Period, it's about a high schooler who starts getting into art after being inspired by a painting, it's available on Netflix.  It's kind of inspiring me to get back into art, I haven't drawn much the past several years.  I was in advanced placement art in high school and took a drawing class in college but since then I lost motivation and haven't done any art.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Oh yeah, I know it was filler and I didn't care for it at all.  I'm just saying that the episodes that came after it in season eight (the first couple, anyway) had some really good scenes.
> 
> But yeah, the filler arc was garbage.  I'm much more looking forward to this next arc with Pain.


I vaguely remember someone mentioning it becoming the Sasuke show at one point. I'd like to know when that is. You are past the point where I left off.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I vaguely remember someone mentioning it becoming the Sasuke show at one point. I'd like to know when that is. You are past the point where I left off.



It pretty much becomes the Sasuke show when Sasuke goes crazy and wants to



Spoiler



destroy the Hidden Leaf Village.



And also because Naruto has kept failing up until this point against him.

They should have just called it Sasuke Shippuden.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Started watching The Case Study of Vanitas.

Look it up you will not be disappointe.


----------



## Fye

finished kageki shoujo recently and loved it! im gonna go back and read the manga next since a second season doesn't seem to be too likely right now


----------



## Snowesque

Through some digging into lolita-related stuff I found the short OVA _Le Portrait de Petit Cossette_. Very stylized and gives the feeling of the time it was made. Story was a little disjointed though I enjoyed it. I purchased the manga that was written after the anime's production (two volumes) and am looking forward to reading them.


----------



## LadyDestani

Snowesque said:


> Through some digging into lolita-related stuff I found the short OVA _Le Portrait de Petit Cossette_. Very stylized and gives the feeling of the time it was made. Story was a little disjointed though I enjoyed it. I purchased the manga that was written after the anime's production (two volumes) and am looking forward to reading them.


I love _Le Portrait de Petit Cossette _but I haven't found too many others who have seen it. I agree that the story is a bit disjointed and I think it's done purposefully to create a sense of apprehension in the viewer, but it probably could have been handled better. I love the visuals and some of the writing was quite poetic. I'm glad you found it and enjoyed it.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode seven is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 82



Annie wakes up and joins Hitch in trying to see her father again.  Armin and Gabi go after Conny, who has Falco and plans to feed him to his Titan mother.  Hange Zoe meets up with the Cart and has a still alive Levi with her (surprise surprise!).  And of course Floch threatens people with violence and Eren continues to march forward with the Wall Titans to destroy the world.



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 83.  "Pride."  You won't want to miss it!


----------



## NovariusHaze

Haven’t watched anime in years but temped to watch Bunny Girl Senpai because a friend recommended it, tho it appears to have some serious tones to it and I’m afraid it will spark my depression.


----------



## poweradeex

Dororo is my all time fave anime, up there with Neon Genesis Evangelion.

As far as new anime goes, I quite liked Mars Red. I'm currently embarking on the second season of Demon Slayer.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

OMG. A Japanese fan drew the cast of Kimetsu no Yaiba as Animal Crossing characters! 

*Here's the artist's tweet if you want to see! Super cute!*


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

NovariusHaze said:


> Haven’t watched anime in years but temped to watch Bunny Girl Senpai because a friend recommended it, tho it appears to have some serious tones to it and I’m afraid it will spark my depression.


Looking for something goofier then?


----------



## Croconaw

I’m barging back in here to say that I’m actually enjoying MHA a lot. I’m already on season 3 but that will likely change on my next day off from work. I actually like all of the characters, as well.


----------



## Xeleron

I heard a rumor that *Spice & Wolf* is getting a new anime adaptation and if it's true I'm gonna be so stoked!!! I've been waiting years for some kind of closure on the series (no, I had no interest in the light novel) and now that it's celebrating its 15 years anniversary it may be happening!!!! Can't wait to see what new adventures Holo and Lawrence will embark on!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I feel obligated to bring up 4kids again. While they made some baffling changes, see below, I'm still baffled they removed cleavage and suggestive scenes while adding innuendo and flirting to other scenes. Also they seem to be making a comeback under a different name. Cinedigm. I'm seeing that name on more dvds. I've been hoping to see an uncencored Yu-gi-Oh! at some point without being a pirate, and they still cling tenaciously to that IP.


----------



## Midoriya

Been going through the Pain arc of Naruto Shippuden and watching Naruto fight Pain.  Finally, some interesting action scenes in this show, lol...


----------



## Autumn247

I just watched Flavors of Youth on Netflix, it's an anime movie, it was really sweet, I enjoyed it


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode eight is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 83



Conny reaches the village where his mom is, and tries to feed Falco to her.  Armin and Gabi catch up, however.  As Armin jumps into Conny's mother's mouth in order to try and turn her into a human (since Armin possesses the Colossal Titan), Conny tackles him and saves him.  They then go and find Annie, Reiner, and the other Inherited Titans, all in order to stop Eren.



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 84.  "Night of the End."  You won't want to miss it!


----------



## amemome

Late to the Little Witch Academia train but I'm on and riding.



Spoiler: thoughts including very minor spoilers



I'm around 20-ish episodes in right now. As an anime series, it's not as good as I remember the original OVA (whatever the Youtube releases are considered...) being. I don't remember the characters being _this_ one-dimensional... I feel this strongly about the main character's two best friends. They seemed more intersting in the OVAs.

Then again, I watched the original OVA maybe 5+ years ago now so they might have always been like this.

I appreciate that the art overall is really nice and I feel like the action scenes are fun to watch. As a "workout companion" (as most anime are for me right now...) it does a good job of keeping me distracted from my exhaustion on the treadmill.


----------



## Holla

Been a while since I posted in here oops.

I'm still watching Hunter x Hunter. I'm basically near the end of the chimera ant arc and boy this anime really took a nosedive. Don't get me wrong I still like the show but it showed amazing potential in the first few arcs only to fall flat in this arc. I still have a handful more episodes to go so maybe it will get better but I'm doubting it.

I also watched Princess Mononoke for the first time. Yes call it a crime that I hadn't seen it before, but better late than never right? Really enjoyed it by the way. Hard to go wrong with Ghibli.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

We have details about the results of the Crunchyroll Funimation merger.


----------



## LadyDestani

When I was on Crunchyroll earlier today, I noticed they had added a bunch of shows from the Funimation merger. I'm so glad that I now have access to them. There have been a few shows I wanted to watch but they were locked away in Funimation's library.


----------



## BakaRina

Because I haven't been much trading lately, I decided to use the time to catch up on the Detective Conan/Case Closed anime that I started a long time ago. So far, I'm up to episode 28 right now and counting. I plan to watch the movies later on in the week once I've watched more episodes. I think once I've done all of that is when I might focus on the manga, but we'll see about that.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looking for something goofier then?


I’d love a recommendation for a comedic anime (as it’s probably the only thing that won’t destroy my mental state).


----------



## Midoriya

I'm continuing to watch Naruto fight against Pain in Naruto Shippuden.  Naruto is on the verge of losing.  Things have become boring, so I've decided to narrate Pain's lines in Alvin's voice from Alvin and the Chipmunks.  Take this scene:







and now read it with this voice:






Perfection.


----------



## Corrie

NovariusHaze said:


> I’d love a recommendation for a comedic anime (as it’s probably the only thing that won’t destroy my mental state).


I'm throwing in recs for Saiki K. If it's your type of humour, I think you'll love it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I like this person's take on the Funimation, Crunchyroll merger. I also hope Crunchyroll doesn't get Funimation's old customer support staff.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

NovariusHaze said:


> I’d love a recommendation for a comedic anime (as it’s probably the only thing that won’t destroy my mental state).


I don't know what you've seen, or are into, but the last anime I've seen that would fit that description might be "Haven't you Heard? I'm Sakamoto". I'm trying to find a good clip on youtube.
-Here's the intro:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Funimation subscribers that just paid for a subscription are understandably not happy, and their customer support is what you'd expect.






If you just paid for a year long Funimation subscription, you might get a 60 day free trial of Crunchyroll.


----------



## LadyDestani

I used to have both Crunchyroll and Funimation, but I ditched Funimation after a while. Their app was always laggy and crashing. It would take me an hour or more to watch a 23 minute episode because of all the pauses, skipping, and crashes. It was not an enjoyable way to watch anime at all. I'm so glad I stuck with Crunchyroll and I hope we get to keep all the benefits of Crunchyroll's service. I'll be happy if the anime library is the ONLY thing that moves over from Funimation.

I started watching Shadows House today. I've only watched the first episode so far, but it left a good impression. The concept is unique and interesting, the music is good, the art style is nice and I particularly love the backgrounds. I'm looking forward to watching more.



Spoiler: Summary



The Shadow family is a family of nobles that are lacking all types of features. They appear as solid black silhouettes. Each one has a Living Doll who shares their exact same silhouette. Their Living Doll serves them, cleans up the soot that they leave behind, and acts as the face of the family member they represent. Emilico is a brand new Living Doll who serves Kate, a young girl in the Shadow family. Emilico brings light-heartedness and humor to the show with her genki attitude and clumsiness, but there are definitely some mysteries to be solved. Who are the Shadow family and what are they? What are the Living Dolls? What secrets is this household hiding?


----------



## NovariusHaze

Baka & Test and Heaven’s Lost Property along with Sword Art Online, have my favourite Opening Themes from an anime.
Anyone else have a favourite Opening Theme?


----------



## Corrie

NovariusHaze said:


> Baka & Test and Heaven’s Lost Property along with Sword Art Online, have my favourite Opening Themes from an anime.
> Anyone else have a favourite Opening Theme?


Durarara OP 5 (Ketsu) is one of my fav openings. It's just so catchy!


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode nine is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 84



Mikasa, Armin, Gabi, Falco, Reiner, Annie, Hange Zoe, Levi, Commander Magath, Jean, the Cart Titan, and others band together to stop Eren.  They reminisce about the past before heading on their way to the port, but then find out that it has been taken over by Jaegerists.  Just how will they get past their old allies?



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 85.  "Traitor."  You won't want to miss it!  

---

Also finished season eight of Naruto Shippuden!  As for my thoughts...

_Flying Hinata goes BRRRRRRRR_

Lmao, just joking.  As for my serious thoughts, I thought the way Naruto settled things with Pain was amazing.  They could have ended the show right there and it would have been fine, but sadly, they didn't.  Looking forward to season nine (not really), which is mostly filler... -_-


----------



## TheDuke55

@Midoriya They really should had ended Shippuden right then. 



Spoiler



It dragged on unnecessarily with the War arc where a lot of it just honestly felt like filler. When I think back on the show I realize it had some good arcs, but the remainder of it from this point on was bad and made me kind of forget how amazing it was before.


----------



## LadyDestani

NovariusHaze said:


> Baka & Test and Heaven’s Lost Property along with Sword Art Online, have my favourite Opening Themes from an anime.
> Anyone else have a favourite Opening Theme?


These are some of my favorite opening and ending themes from anime. 

*Openings:*
Guren no Yumiya by Linked Horizon
Anime: Attack on Titan

Exist by Raise A Suilen
Anime: Joran The Princess of Snow and Blood

Yakusoku wa Iranai by Maaya Sakamoto
Anime: Vision of Escaflowne

Futatsu no Kodou to Akai Tsumi by ON/Off
Anime: Vampire Knight

Howling by Abingdon Boys School
Anime: Darker than Black

Ichirin no Hana by High and Mighty Color
Anime: Bleach

*Endings:*
Magia by Kalafina
Anime: Madoka Magica

Still Doll by Kanon Wakeshima
Anime: Vampire Knight

Forever Love by X-Japan
Anime: X-1999


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

NovariusHaze said:


> Baka & Test and Heaven’s Lost Property along with Sword Art Online, have my favourite Opening Themes from an anime.
> Anyone else have a favourite Opening Theme?







This has good music, love the art style. Half the show is eaten up by flashbacks that don't lead to anything.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

NovariusHaze said:


> Baka & Test and Heaven’s Lost Property along with Sword Art Online, have my favourite Opening Themes from an anime.
> Anyone else have a favourite Opening Theme?



The best anime OP theme for me is Gekkou by BUMP OF CHICKEN for Karakuri Circus. This band consistently produces great music and Gekkou made an impact on me the moment I heard it. It was instant love. My husband, who does not watch anime or understand any Japanese, enjoyed the song too, the first time I played it for him. He was tapping and nodding as he listened. A pretty rare thing for me to see.  

The 36-episode anime series was highly enjoyable as well.


----------



## TurnipBell20

As a kid I thought I didn’t like anime, but then I realized that my favorite TV shows actually were animes (Heidi, Nils Holgersson etc.).


----------



## Midoriya

NovariusHaze said:


> Baka & Test and Heaven’s Lost Property along with Sword Art Online, have my favourite Opening Themes from an anime.
> Anyone else have a favourite Opening Theme?



Top three favorite opening themes:
















Top three favorite ending themes:



















						Black Clover - Ending 13 | BEAUTIFUL
					

Artist: TREASURESong: BEAUTIFULWatch Black Clover on Crunchyroll! https://got.cr/Watch-BCOPEDCrunchyroll Collection brings you the latest clips, OPs, and mor...




					youtu.be


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Recently I have caught up with My Dress-Up Darling and it's so incredibly adorable!! I wish there wasn't so much fanservice, because it did make me uncomfortable during the first few episodes, but honestly looking past that - the romance and cuteness make it all worth it. And it's about cosplaying which I find fun to watch


----------



## nyx~

I finally finished Your Lie in April after about 3 months of watching it extremely slowly lol, I started expecting the ending from towards the beginning but it was still depressing;;

After I finished that I binged Komi Can't Communicate (I don't like being in the middle of a lot of series) and loved it. Komi's character was very relatable to me and I thought the storyline was super cute, I'll probably read the manga in the future.

And then currently I'm watching Blue Period which has been interesting so far, I'm looking forward to see how it goes. I also bought tickets to see Jujutsu Kaisen 0 next week and I'm super excited^^


----------



## Xeleron

I recently finished watching *Kaguya-sama: Love is War* and it was better than I had originally thought, but unfortunately, I cannot find season 2 anywhere... and season 3 airs during spring x.x (next season!)

I wanted to rewatch *Princess Jellyfish*, but I also couldn't find it anywhere.... except for amazon... behind a pay wall. I already pay too much in streaming services so I'm not willing to fork over more money. Oh well, it has to live in my memory 

Instead of rewatching Princess Jellyfish, an ONA on Netflix caught my eye, it's called '*Kotaro Lives Alone*', I'm only 2 episodes in, but I'm really enjoying it so far. It's supposed to be a comedy, but I have a feeling some episodes may end up being tearjerkers depending on what route they decide to take. (It's kinda in the same realm of '*Usagi Drop*', '*Barakamon*', '*Poco's Udon World*' & '*Sweetness & Lightning*')


----------



## Neb

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Funimation subscribers that just paid for a subscription are understandably not happy, and their customer support is what you'd expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you just paid for a year long Funimation subscription, you might get a 60 day free trial of Crunchyroll.


Yeah, Crunchyroll and Funimation are not handling the merge well at all. I tried to cancel my VRV subscription, but it said I had to do it on my phone. I checked the subscription list and it’s not there. I haven’t heard back from customer service for several days. As a result I’ll still have to pay for VRV for the foreseeable future, even though I’m switching back to Crunchyroll.


----------



## LadyDestani

Xeleron said:


> I recently finished watching *Kaguya-sama: Love is War* and it was better than I had originally thought, but unfortunately, I cannot find season 2 anywhere... and season 3 airs during spring x.x (next season!)


If you have Crunchyroll, I believe season 2 was literally just added there a few days ago. My husband had been anxiously looking for it too and I think it got moved over to Crunchyroll in the Crunchyroll/Funimation merger.


----------



## Xeleron

LadyDestani said:


> If you have Crunchyroll, I believe season 2 was literally just added there a few days ago. My husband had been anxiously looking for it too and I think it got moved over to Crunchyroll in the Crunchyroll/Funimation merger.


Oh, my goodness, THANK YOU!!! I did look there a while ago, but it was a day or two after the merger happened and I guess it hadn't been uploaded at the time. I seriously would've never checked again 

I think I'm going to keep checking Crunchyroll every so often for other titles that I haven't been able to find recently. Especially now that I know there's a chance I can't find them because they're in merger limbo


----------



## LadyDestani

Xeleron said:


> Oh, my goodness, THANK YOU!!! I did look there a while ago, but it was a day or two after the merger happened and I guess it hadn't been uploaded at the time. I seriously would've never checked again
> 
> I think I'm going to keep checking Crunchyroll every so often for other titles that I haven't been able to find recently. Especially now that I know there's a chance I can't find them because they're in merger limbo


Yeah, it seems like they've been adding things in gradually so it's worth checking back every so often for a while at least. Glad you finally found it!


----------



## NovariusHaze

Crazy how many shows I watched as a kid were anime. Didn’t realize until I was older. Tho I still like to categorize them separately from other anime. My first “true” anime that I watched was A Certain Scientific Railgun. Was a lot more mature than previous anime that I watched so it was an interesting experience. Eventually found anime that I really liked or at least feel special to me. Maybe someday I’ll find a new anime that I like again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Neb said:


> Yeah, Crunchyroll and Funimation are not handling the merge well at all. I tried to cancel my VRV subscription, but it said I had to do it on my phone. I checked the subscription list and it’s not there. I haven’t heard back from customer service for several days. As a result I’ll still have to pay for VRV for the foreseeable future, even though I’m switching back to Crunchyroll.


I wouldn't know what to suggest here, but here's another argument for physical media. I'm sorry you have to deal with this. I wonder if the bank can help, as a last resort.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 11, 2022



Xeleron said:


> I recently finished watching *Kaguya-sama: Love is War* and it was better than I had originally thought, but unfortunately, I cannot find season 2 anywhere... and season 3 airs during spring x.x (next season!)
> 
> I wanted to rewatch *Princess Jellyfish*, but I also couldn't find it anywhere.... except for amazon... behind a pay wall. I already pay too much in streaming services so I'm not willing to fork over more money. Oh well, it has to live in my memory
> 
> Instead of rewatching Princess Jellyfish, an ONA on Netflix caught my eye, it's called '*Kotaro Lives Alone*', I'm only 2 episodes in, but I'm really enjoying it so far. It's supposed to be a comedy, but I have a feeling some episodes may end up being tearjerkers depending on what route they decide to take. (It's kinda in the same realm of '*Usagi Drop*', '*Barakamon*', '*Poco's Udon World*' & '*Sweetness & Lightning*')


I've been meaning to pick up Princess Jellyfish. I'm going to take this as a "would recommend". Hopefully it isn't as expensive as the forgotten Gainax title "Petite Princess Yucie".

I've got a few things on dvd that I don't believe are being supported by anyone. One being Hare+Guu, and we didn't get the last season.




Another great intro.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I saw the Jujutsu Kaisen 0 movie today! 

Had a blast. This is a prequel to the tv series but I'm a manga reader so I already knew what to expect. And I loved it. This story arc primarily introduces the origin story of Okkotsu Yuta, a special grade sorcerer. His seiyuu, Ogata Megumi, did an amazing job. She's put so much emotion and life into the role. I think it's perfection.

Also, this flashed on the screen before the movie started.  




(Not my picture. A fan had uploaded it to Twitter.)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

There's going to be a live action Beyblade movie?


----------



## TheDuke55

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's going to be a live action Beyblade movie?


Why not. They have a surplus of fidget spinners to use.

I've been watching the 1st season of Pokemon. At first I started with the dub, wanted to see how the sub/original fared, and then went right back to the dub since the dialogue is hilarious.


----------



## Autumn247

There's a cute new anime on Netflix called Kotaro Lives Alone, I'm about to start watching the 1st episode, it looks really good


----------



## fuzzybug

Autumn247 said:


> There's a cute new anime on Netflix called Kotaro Lives Alone, I'm about to start watching the 1st episode, it looks really good


Omg yes, i watched a few episodes of that it's really unique and comical I can't wait to binge the rest


----------



## TheDuke55

I finished the first season of Pokemon. I don't know what those meddling executives were thinking, but if they wanted Ash to lose the battle they could had done it in such a better way. After watching all those episodes to see his journey, it's very anti-climatic. I remember seeing that episode years ago and I felt the same way. It turned me off from wanting to watch the following season(s) Maybe I'll give it a try this time lol.


----------



## Xeleron

Update on my previous post


Xeleron said:


> -snip-


After talking to @/LadyDestani I decided to recheck Funimation to see if *Princess Jellyfish* was still listed and it finally showed up there! My guess is that they're having a few issues with the merger and some titles become "invisible/unavailable" from time to time  

**Important info for those of you who have a Crunchyroll account**
I also ran across this article from Crunchyroll where they'll be updating what Funimation shows have been added to their library https://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2022/03/01/funimation-titles-now-available-on-crunchyroll this is a HUGE help, that way I don't have to do a daily PJ search on Crunchyroll lol

I also ended up finishing *Kotaro Lives Alone*, and although it didn't have any tearjerker episodes like I was previously thinking, it still had many endearing moments and several heavy felt scenes. It's definitely up there with my love for *Usagi Drop* 



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've been meaning to pick up Princess Jellyfish. I'm going to take this as a "would recommend". Hopefully it isn't as expensive as the forgotten Gainax title "Petite Princess Yucie".


Although I did enjoy watching *Princess Jellyfish* years ago, I do have to warn you, it's open ended with no real resolution at the end and with no second season in sight, you may need to pick up the manga if you want to finish the story. I do love the animation and story, (that's why I've been searching for it) but I can't in good conscience recommend something that doesn't have a real ending without warning you first. 

I also did some research on *Petite Princess Yucie* and it looks like it was once licensed by AVD Films but the company went defunct in 2009. I know Funimation picked up a few of AVD's titles, but it seems like some of them where never picked up by anyone, this being the case for the title you mentioned :/ I can only imagine how expensive the few remaining DVD's must be 



CrankyCupcake said:


> I saw the Jujutsu Kaisen 0 movie today!


Oh gosh! This makes me so excited for the film!! It's not going to release until the 18th here in North America and I can't wait! Also, random question about the manga, but how faithful would you say the anime is to the manga? I've been thinking about getting it, but if it's pretty much the same as the anime, then I think I'm going to pass


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Xeleron said:


> Oh gosh! This makes me so excited for the film!! It's not going to release until the 18th here in North America and I can't wait! Also, random question about the manga, but how faithful would you say the anime is to the manga? I've been thinking about getting it, but if it's pretty much the same as the anime, then I think I'm going to pass



Very faithful! MAPPA did a fantastic job with both the first season and the movie. I'm up to date with the manga (buying and reading it on viz.com) and I love Akutami-sensei's art style. It has a very organic, dynamic feel. I'd actually say the anime is prettifying. 

Can't wait for the second season next year. Jaws will drop. Even though I know what will happen, I'm still overly excited about it!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Xeleron said:


> Although I did enjoy watching *Princess Jellyfish* years ago, I do have to warn you, it's open ended with no real resolution at the end and with no second season in sight, you may need to pick up the manga if you want to finish the story. I do love the animation and story, (that's why I've been searching for it) but I can't in good conscience recommend something that doesn't have a real ending without warning you first.
> 
> I also did some research on *Petite Princess Yucie* and it looks like it was once licensed by AVD Films but the company went defunct in 2009. I know Funimation picked up a few of AVD's titles, but it seems like some of them where never picked up by anyone, this being the case for the title you mentioned :/ I can only imagine how expensive the few remaining DVD's must be


Not as much as Zoids: Chaotic Century. Some 4 episode volumes is still around at least $80 new.

Here's something old that I'm only seeing for $40 used.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode ten is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 85



The group decides on their strategy to invade the port and take the flying airship.  Armin and Conny try to get two of their old friends who are now Jaegerists to stop the airship from getting blown up.  Armin gets shot  .  Floch gets upset and calls for reinforcements.  Annie and Reiner turn into Titans and begin destroying the Jaegerists together.  In a fit of desperation, and with no other options, Conny kills the two old friends and sits on the ground crying (what a random episode).  With Floch on the move, what will happen to our heroes, and will they be able to stop Eren from destroying the world?



Next time on Attack on Titan the final season, episode 86.  "Retrospective."  You won't want to miss it!


----------



## p e p p e r

Watched Jujutsu Kaisen 0 today at the theaters, it was awesome!


----------



## Midoriya

p e p p e r said:


> Watched Jujutsu Kaisen 0 today at the theaters, it was awesome!



I need to see it!  I've heard from a friend (or more specifically, @EchoNyx ) that it's really good!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This guy is relatable.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This guy is relatable.



LMAOOOOO, this was so random and hilarious that I couldn't stop laughing.  He doesn't want attention from anyone.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm about halfway through season nine of Naruto Shippuden.  The filler is getting less and less interesting, but I'm putting up with it...

---

Related to anime, about a week ago when I had bad allergies, the bad allergies I had caused my voice to sound like Rock Lee and Might Guy's VAs.  I'm not even kidding.  I wish I had recorded it.  I started saying things like,

Might Guy: "LEE, what are you doing, LEE?"
Rock Lee: "I'm sorry, Guy-sensei, I didn't mean to do that!"
Might Guy: "5,000 laps around the village, LEE!"

They're my two favorite characters in the show, probably because they have good hearts, are goofy, and are strong as well, but are utterly stupid and just as stupid, if not more stupid, than Naruto.  Sadly, my allergies have left since then, so I no longer sound like the green jumpsuit bowlcut characters.  

*THIS ADVERTISEMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY ROCK LEE'S MARTIAL ARTS DOJO.  ROCK LEE MARTIAL ARTS DOJO.  COME GET BEAT UP BY ROCK LEE'S TAIJUTSU TODAY.*


----------



## p e p p e r

Midoriya said:


> They're my two favorite characters in the show, probably because they have good hearts, are goofy, and are strong as well, but are utterly stupid and just as stupid, if not more stupid, than Naruto.  Sadly, my allergies have left since then, so I no longer sound like the green jumpsuit bowlcut characters.


love them both too, such funny characters.  you'll love might guy even more towards the end of the series


----------



## TheDuke55

@Midoriya Guy and Lee are the best. Did you see the episode where he challenges Kakashi to a race all across the town? That one is the best.

Also him racing with 'dead' Kakashi on his back and beating everyone back from the Sand village.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> @Midoriya Guy and Lee are the best. Did you see the episode where he challenges Kakashi to a race all across the town? That one is the best.
> 
> Also him racing with 'dead' Kakashi on his back and beating everyone back from the Sand village.



Yes I did, those are the best!


----------



## Midoriya

With Attack on Titan coming to an end, I'm probably going to start watching season five of _My Hero Academia_, but in the dub.  I've watched all five seasons in the sub, but only through season four of the dub.  It'll be interesting for sure.  Still binging Naruto Shippuden as well.  I'll post about AOT's penultimate episode sometime this week.  I can already tell it's going to be a doozy.


----------



## tessa grace

I recently picked up Love is Hard for an Otaku and I must say its pretty funny, the energy reminds me when I was first getting into anime and I would watch all the good slice of life shows. The intro is also adorable, as an artist I am intimidated by the incredible hand animation lol

I never actually finished HunterxHunter when the last two seasons came out on Netflix and I'm still in the middle (more like 12 episodes in) of the Chimera Ant arc. Everyone says its an excellent arc but why does it have to be so long?

Same goes for Naruto Shippuden, but I stopped at season 2. It might be a while before I can start watching it again.

In other anime news, Fruits Basket: Prelude has been released in Japan with no announcement yet towards english audiences. The trailer looks excellent, though!






Part of me has conflicted feelings because Tohru's parents have a very large age gap in the movie and manga, but at the same time, it's _Fruits Basket. A masterpiece. _I just try to accept it as a difference of culture and even Natsuki Tayaka's experience while growing up in Japan in the 70's-80's and move on. Plus fiction does NOT equal reality, so I keep that in mind as well.


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to take a break from Case Closed and started to watch Kaguya-sama: Love Is War for the second time and I've been enjoying it. I'm excited for the third season next month and cannot wait for April to arrive.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode eleven is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 86



The band works together to kill the Jaegerists.  Falco transforms into the Jaw Titan and helps out as well.  Floch dies, and the rest of the Jaegerists and reinforcements are taken out (thanks to Keith Shadis).  As the group boards the ship and heads for Odiha, Keith Shadis and Theo Magath have a friendly exchange before they blow themselves and the other ship up, so that the anti-Eren group can't be caught.  Will they finally be able to stop Eren once and for all, or will Eren prevail at destroying the rest of the world?



Next time on Attack on Titan, the SERIES FINALE!  Episode 87.  "The Dawn of Humanity."  You won't want to miss it!


----------



## Holla

Midoriya said:


> With Attack on Titan coming to an end, I'm probably going to start watching season five of _My Hero Academia_, but in the dub.  I've watched all five seasons in the sub, but only through season four of the dub.  It'll be interesting for sure.



I've literally started doing this myself as I stayed fairly up to date as the sub released and am now rewatching season 5 but dubbed as my boyfriend hasn't seen it yet and he prefers dubs.


----------



## tessa grace

The trailer for Komi Can't Communicate season 2 came out a few days ago! 



Honestly I'm real excited for it's international debut on April 27th. Season 1 was really funny and sweet. From the looks of it season 2 will hopefully be just as good!

I finished Love is Hard for an Otaku. Sadly there's probably not going to be a season 2 but the first one was great. Maybe I'll read the manga.

Finally, on Sunday I watched Adam By Eve (not technically anime but elements  of it) and guys. It was so good. The story was interesting and the mix of music, anime, and live action was beautiful. Gave me a ton of inspiration and I would highly suggest it if you wanna watch an eerie yet aesthetically pleasing audiovisual. The music was also really good. It all felt really surreal.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Has anyone seen Hayate the Combat Butler?


----------



## Midoriya

It's almost here, the finale of Attack on Titan itself!!!

As we get closer to the end of such an epic anime show that has managed to captivate millions, what is your favorite scene from the show?  It can be from any season, so long as it's an official Attack on Titan scene (and doesn't contain anything gory or that breaks forum rules).  I'll share mine as well.

My favorite scene from the show has to be this one where Reiner and Eren fight again.  I've absolutely loved watching how they fight each other evolve throughout the show.  It went from Reiner easily winning against Eren before, to Eren gaining new skills and knowledge to have the advantage.


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> It's almost here, the finale of Attack on Titan itself!!!
> 
> As we get closer to the end of such an epic anime show that has managed to captivate millions, what is your favorite scene from the show?  It can be from any season, so long as it's an official Attack on Titan scene (and doesn't contain anything gory or that breaks forum rules).  I'll share mine as well.
> 
> My favorite scene from the show has to be this one where Reiner and Eren fight again.  I've absolutely loved watching how they fight each other evolve throughout the show.  It went from Reiner easily winning against Eren before, to Eren gaining new skills and knowledge to have the advantage.


Oh, wow, it's so hard to pick just one favorite scene because this anime has been full of epic moments! I'm not going to share the video due to gore, but I think the scene that stands out the most to me was very early on when Eren got eaten by the titan in season 1. I know I probably didn't need to put that in a spoiler, but just in case someone hasn't seen the show yet and wants to...

That moment is so memorable to me because that's when I knew that this show was going to be different. It stunned me and I had to watch more.

My second favorite moment involves my favorite character, Hange. I loved her obsession with the titans and the way she treated them differently from everyone else. So my second favorite moment is when we meet "Sonny" and "Bean", her pet titans, and get to see how she interacts with them.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> Oh, wow, it's so hard to pick just one favorite scene because this anime has been full of epic moments! I'm not going to share the video due to gore, but I think the scene that stands out the most to me was very early on when Eren got eaten by the titan in season 1. I know I probably didn't need to put that in a spoiler, but just in case someone hasn't seen the show yet and wants to...
> 
> That moment is so memorable to me because that's when I knew that this show was going to be different. It stunned me and I had to watch more.
> 
> My second favorite moment involves my favorite character, Hange. I loved her obsession with the titans and the way she treated them differently from everyone else. So my second favorite moment is when we meet "Sonny" and "Bean", her pet titans, and get to see how she interacts with them.



Omg, I absolutely loved that first one you mentioned.  It was such a great scene and just unexpected.  It showed that even the main protagonists in this show are not invincible.

The second one you mentioned was really good too.  I thought it was really interesting that she was studying them.  It also made me super nervous as well, however.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I'm also very excited for the finale of AoT! I think it's the longest anime series I've watched (well Utena is close I'm too lazy to check lol)


----------



## MapleSilver

Just downloaded the Crunchyroll Switch app. I haven't watched a ton of anime so hoping to find some shows on there I like. How exactly do the subscriptions work? Because I tried watching one show and it immediately told me to log in, then I watched another and it started playing. Are certain series available in their entirety without a subscription? Just wanted to ask before I get invested in some show and it wants me to pay halfway through.


----------



## Midoriya

MapleSilver said:


> Just downloaded the Crunchyroll Switch app. I haven't watched a ton of anime so hoping to find some shows on there I like. How exactly do the subscriptions work? Because I tried watching one show and it immediately told me to log in, then I watched another and it started playing. Are certain series available in their entirety without a subscription? Just wanted to ask before I get invested in some show and it wants me to pay halfway through.



I believe you're able to watch some shows for free, but you'll get advertisements.  At least, that's what I heard from others.  Someone besides me can probably explain it better.


----------



## MapleSilver

Midoriya said:


> I believe you're able to watch some shows for free, but you'll get advertisements.  At least, that's what I heard from others.  Someone besides me can probably explain it better.


Thanks! I did get an ad when I watched the free show so I think that's how it works? Also I realized I could just look at the episode list and it seems like I can watch the entire show.

I'll probably get a subscription at some point but I might as well get as much as I can out of the free version first.


----------



## Midoriya

@MapleSilver @Reginald Fairfield 

O.K., so you guys made me finally realize that I don't need my VRV subscription anymore.  Especially because it's basically just Crunchyroll now.  So I made a new Crunchyroll account, subscribed on it, cancelled my subscription on VRV, and then added my shows by going to the last episode/movie of each one so they show up in my queue.

And you also made me realize that the Switch has a Crunchyroll app that was released last month.  So I downloaded that as well, and now I can watch anime on my mounted TV from the comfort of my bed.



Spoiler: more like, episode 186, This Is How Anime Is Meant To Be Viewed












Now excuse me while I go and enjoy this more than I probably should.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> @MapleSilver @Reginald Fairfield
> 
> O.K., so you guys made me finally realize that I don't need my VRV subscription anymore.  Especially because it's basically just Crunchyroll now.  So I made a new Crunchyroll account, subscribed on it, cancelled my subscription on VRV, and then added my shows by going to the last episode/movie of each one so they show up in my queue.
> 
> And you also made me realize that the Switch has a Crunchyroll app that was released last month.  So I downloaded that as well, and now I can watch anime on my mounted TV from the comfort of my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more like, episode 186, This Is How Anime Is Meant To Be Viewed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now excuse me while I go and enjoy this more than I probably should.


I don't even know what they have, or who owns them.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the finale of Platinum End a few days ago and the fact that I waited this long to post about should be a clue as to my opinion on it. I went into the show with high hopes because it was from the creators of Death Note. The first few episodes had a brutality about them that reminded me of Mirai Nikki, so my expectations soared even higher. By the half-way point of the season, I was just bored. By the end, I really didn't care about any of the characters or what happened to them. I was only still watching because once I start something, I like to finish it. Then, they ended it all by literally spelling out the message they were trying to convey, which felt kind of demeaning, as if they thought their audience was too dumb to grasp the concept.

It wasn't the worst anime I've ever seen, but I definitely wouldn't recommend it. It was average at best.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Crunchyroll is losing a fair amount of titles with around a week's notice. It could be Sony being picky about what content they support again, or Sentai taking back some titles for, the now AMC owned, Hidive.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Also they're removing ad supported viewing.


----------



## Midoriya

Dang, can't believe Crunchyroll is doing all of that.... but then again I can.

I just wish there was a more reliable streaming service for anime.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Dang, can't believe Crunchyroll is doing all of that.... but then again I can.
> 
> I just wish there was a more reliable streaming service for anime.


Also it seems to be getting only the censored version of some titles.


----------



## Corrie

Yikes. I feel bad for those who want to watch anime legitimately. Things are a disaster right now and make it hard.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Also it seems to be getting only the censored version of some titles.


That's extremely disappointing. There needs to be a legitimate place for adults to watch uncensored anime. Buying discs is so expensive and I don't want to pay that much money for something if I don't even know I'll like it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I didn't give Evangelion much of a chance, but I didn't like what I did see. Most of the cast is intentionally unlikable.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2022



LadyDestani said:


> That's extremely disappointing. There needs to be a legitimate place for adults to watch uncensored anime. Buying discs is so expensive and I don't want to pay that much money for something if I don't even know I'll like it.


I've been concerned about this since Sony has been heavy handed in their anime game censoring for a bit. Probably since moving the headquarters to California.


----------



## tessa grace

I only watch anime on mainstream services like Hulu, Netflix, and Prime (so I really am missing out on less popular titles its sad) but still disappointed for any anime fans who can't watch Crunchyroll anymore. I have a feeling they're about to lose a lot of viewers. Rip


----------



## amemome

I have started Ousama Ranking (Ranking of Kings) and am about 2 episodes in so far. I think it's really interesting so far. I like the art direction and style, and think the main characters are really unique and loveable. I'm excited to see what happens


----------



## CylieDanny

Im curious if anyone has recommendations for an Boy love anime, 

I just finished Higurashi, and it was really good (super grim) soo before I jump onto another horror or such, watch something that doesnt involve torture. 

Any recommendations on a good boy love anime?


----------



## tessa grace

CylieDanny said:


> Im curious if anyone has recommendations for an Boy love anime,
> 
> I just finished Higurashi, and it was really good (super grim) soo before I jump onto another horror or such, watch something that doesnt involve torture.
> 
> Any recommendations on a good boy love anime?


If you haven't already watched Boku no pico, that one is soooo good <3 don't arrest me i swear this is a joke

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2022

in all seriousness though yuri on ice is real sweet.


----------



## CylieDanny

tessa grace said:


> If you haven't already watched Boku no pico, that one is soooo good <3 don't arrest me i swear this is a joke
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2022
> 
> in all seriousness though yuri on ice is real sweet.


Haha, yeah hard pass I get the joke lol. Yuri on Ice is fantastic, so good


----------



## TheDuke55

I found this old show Cyborg 009 that I used to watch when it was on CartoonNetwork. Been watching a few episodes here or there. The voice acting is not as good as I remember. Kind of bad actually, but I'm just dealing with it lol. The premise is cool. A bunch of people over the centuries being abducted and turned into cyborgs with their own specialties.


----------



## Corrie

CylieDanny said:


> Im curious if anyone has recommendations for an Boy love anime,
> 
> I just finished Higurashi, and it was really good (super grim) soo before I jump onto another horror or such, watch something that doesnt involve torture.
> 
> Any recommendations on a good boy love anime?


I've heard Banana Fish is good but I've never seen it. I've been told it's really sad though so dunno if that's what you're feeling lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

CylieDanny said:


> Im curious if anyone has recommendations for an Boy love anime,
> 
> I just finished Higurashi, and it was really good (super grim) soo before I jump onto another horror or such, watch something that doesnt involve torture.
> 
> Any recommendations on a good boy love anime?


An amv featuring clips from "Love Stage" was in my recommended after watching some "Merman in my Tub". The Merman show is a bunch of fluff, I think.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

So, I started re-watching Durarara!! about a year ago? I got up to Episode 12 and then stopped. I started watching it again, re-watched Episode 12 and honestly? When I got to Episode 13, I was a little disappointed? I know there was a 6 month time-skip between Episode 12 and 13, but it's like that was their only choice? Adding a time-skip to make things interesting or keep things intriguing? It's been so long since I first watched Durarara!!, I barely remember what happens in the end, so I guess I have to re-watch the rest in order to have any concrete opinions ;v;

Has anyone seen Tokyo Revengers? If so, what are your thoughts on it? I've been meaning to watch that, along with Chobits and finish the Entertainment District Arc of Demon Slayer. However, I'm just not sure what to prioritize first, after I finish Durarara!!..


----------



## Romaki

Haven't posted here in a long while...

Finished Saiki K. Definitely my all-time favorite anime. I watched the dubbed episodes like three times already, nothing against the subbed ones but I usually watch it in the background now. The ending is so welldone though, I'm not even mad at the open ending. But I don't want more of the OG. I'd like to get the mangas some day, don't think they're locally available though.

Then I watched Demon King Daimao for some reason, didn't like that. But didn't think I would.

After that I started Demon Slayer, drastic rise in production of course. Really good. 

Then I checked out Rosario + Vampire. I need to stop watching these harem with interesting plots, the harem aspect just always ruins it for me. But this one was pretty good for a random pick on Netflix. I liked the story.

After that I watched BNA and I loved that. Lowkey a must-watch for AC fans, naming your town Anima City would be very fitting. A little dark though, but not on Beastars level. I'd like to see this concept very lighthearted. Animal Crossing anime series when? The movie was so cute.

The next anime I watched was Wolf Girl & Black Prince and I genuinely don't remember that anymore. It was fine, I guess.

After that I watched Komi Can't Communicate which was really really really good. I loved it, so cute. Especially because I know a person like that and I completely understand why you'd be drawn to a person like that. Especially when you make them giggle, it's just very special.

Lastly I finished Yuri on Ice, which I wanted to watch for the longest time but the dub was terrible. So I finally decided to watch the sub. Didn't think I'd like ice skating that much, but so well made. Definitely knew I'd like the romance though, evem though it is very 2016. Outside of that, I think they've written the competition very well and realistically.

I'm really craving a good gay anime too now, but I don't think I'll find what I'm looking for until Yuri on Ice comes out with new stuff. I really hope season two will extend on the romantic aspect.


----------



## nyx~

Mimi Cheems said:


> Has anyone seen Tokyo Revengers? If so, what are your thoughts on it? I've been meaning to watch that, along with Chobits and finish the Entertainment District Arc of Demon Slayer.


Tokyo Revengers is my favorite anime I've seen so far, so of course I'll highly recommend it lol. Only thing I personally didn't like is the MC, Takemichi, is a huge crybaby (I almost wanna say worse than Deku) and it got annoying at times. Other than that, I loved all the characters and binged the whole series in like 2 days. The cliffhanger is still killing me since I haven't caught up in the manga yet;;

I don't know what your personal preferences are but the storyline revolves around A LOT of death, which I know some people prefer not to watch.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

El Hazard The Wanderers is getting rereleased by Nozomi Entertainment. There are two El Hazard shows. I forgot which one I picked up a while ago.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Romaki said:


> I'm really craving a good gay anime too now, but I don't think I'll find what I'm looking for until Yuri on Ice comes out with new stuff. I really hope season two will extend on the romantic aspect.


What kind of good gay anime are you looking for?


----------



## Midoriya

I'm not sure if anyone here watched this show before, but apparently it's getting an anime adaptation now.






Not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Venti said:


> I'm not sure if anyone here watched this show before, but apparently it's getting an anime adaptation now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to feel about this.


Liberties were taken with the show once Monty Oum passed on.


----------



## TheDuke55

I started watching MHA again. I got one of the sets for Christmas and life got a bit busy. After things cooled down I decided to binge the first season of Pokemon. But now I am back!


----------



## Midoriya

*THIS IS A PSA: THERE IS LESS THAN 24 HOURS TO GO UNTIL THE FINAL EPISODE OF ATTACK ON TITAN.  GET HYPED!!!  *


----------



## Soigne

anyone started watching kotaro lives alone? i'm about halfway through episode 1 and i don't know how to feel lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Just started Dr. Stone. Lots of butts, not complaining.



Soigne said:


> anyone started watching kotaro lives alone? i'm about halfway through episode 1 and i don't know how to feel lol


It seems to be well received by people on youtube, different art style.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to transform!  Attack on Titan the final season part two episode twelve is here.



Spoiler: for Attack on Titan episode 87



We learn more about the past and how Eren and the others first visited Marley, and learned about how they hated Subjects of Ymir.  Eren was disgusted by this.  In the present, a global alliance of ships was ruthlessly taken out by Eren and The Rumbling Titans.  Eren vowed to destroy every last person in the world aside from the Paradis Islanders.



And now for the season review... or is it?

*This just in!  Attack on Titan the final season part 3 has been announced for a 2023 release date!  Witness the glorious end of this show in a year's time!*

Until next time!  See ya!


----------



## LadyDestani

Venti said:


> This just in! Attack on Titan the final season part 3 has been announced for a 2023 release date! Witness the glorious end of this show in a year's time!


They are really stringing us along with this final season. But I'm glad there will be a third part because I didn't think they could wrap everything up sufficiently with only one episode to go.

I haven't had time to watch the episode that aired today yet, but hopefully tomorrow. Then, I guess I've got to wait another year.


----------



## jadetine

amemome said:


> I have started Ousama Ranking (Ranking of Kings) and am about 2 episodes in so far. I think it's really interesting so far. I like the art direction and style, and think the main characters are really unique and loveable. I'm excited to see what happens


I started this yesterday and somehow marathoned through 6 episodes while doing tasks; there are so many surprises and such great potential for lore and badassery. I am defnitely invested! 


Soigne said:


> anyone started watching kotaro lives alone? i'm about halfway through episode 1 and i don't know how to feel lol


I started this, but as a parent now, I can't watch this little boy attempt to do so much alone without feeling a pang of sorrow. I know it's supposed to be heart-warming with everyone coming together and sorta raise him like a village... but I just feel sad watching it.

I also attempted the artsy "Blue Period" anime on Netflix: it has a lot of interesting insights on what it means to be a high schooler attempting to get into art school and such, but it is definitely slow and not for everyone. The characters are pretty boring except for the cross-dresser, who I think would be a better MC. It just supports my point that anime can tell the story and teach us about everything (bread, volleyball, ice skating, karuta, etc.)


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I'm kind of glad I haven't seen the last two episodes left to now that I have to wait another year for AoT to end... again.

I've enjoyed the series but am ready to see it end haha.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm almost through season nine of Naruto Shippuden.  _Thank goodness_.  The filler has become unbearable and uninteresting, lol.

On another note, I'm excited to start season five of the MHA dub!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I got some blind boxes of the Rightstuf when they were one sale on Pi day. Two $10 mystery items discounted to $3.14 gave me the first 12 episodes of both Fate Stay Night and Patlabor the mobile police, and $1 gave me 4 episodes of Demon Lord Dante. I haven't seen any of this.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm all caught up on Attack on Titan. Now to anxiously await Part 3!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I got some blind boxes of the Rightstuf when they were one sale on Pi day. Two $10 mystery items discounted to $3.14 gave me the first 12 episodes of both Fate Stay Night and Patlabor the mobile police, and $1 gave me 4 episodes of Demon Lord Dante. I haven't seen any of this.


I'm pretty sure these are out of print, and I'm not sure it would be worth tracking down all the episodes.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

LadyDestani said:


> I'm all caught up on Attack on Titan. Now to anxiously await Part 3!


I also caught up! I'm really glad I knew ahead of time that there was a part 3 coming before watching the final episodes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Venti said:


> I'm almost through season nine of Naruto Shippuden.  _Thank goodness_.  The filler has become unbearable and uninteresting, lol.
> 
> On another note, I'm excited to start season five of the MHA dub!





LadyDestani said:


> I'm all caught up on Attack on Titan. Now to anxiously await Part 3!


Could I convince either of you to share your reactions to the old Daft Punk anime movie?


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Could I convince either of you to share your reactions to the old Daft Punk anime movie?



Oof, way too long for me, but maybe when I have some free time during the weekend.  

---

Get ready to DEFEND!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode one... is here!!!



Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E1, "A New Roar"



Naofumi has reaped the rewards from the last Wave and became the ruler of Lurolona Village, Raphtalia's home town.  He has helped rebuild it and gained allies in the process.  While fighting some new enemies, Naofumi notices that the countdown timer has stopped.  The queen summons the Four Heroes to ask for assistance in defeating the Spirit Tortoise, which has been revived and is currently causing havoc in the Spirit Tortoise Kingdom.  The other three heroes bail (geez, who would have thunk it), but Naofumi agrees to fight and defeat it.  He trains the new party member Rishia and has her become a slave so that she can power up faster.  On the way east towards the Spirit Tortoise Kingdom, the group encounters the new enemies again and Naofumi has to go into Shield of Rage mode to defeat them all.  A mysterious woman appears and asks for Naofumi to kill her.  Just who is this woman, and why would she ask such a thing?



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode two.  "Footprints of the Spirit Tortoise."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Holla

I just finished watching My Hero Academia season 5 dubbed. I look forward to season 6 later this year.

Next I'm not sure what I'll watch. I've always wanted to see the end of Neon Genesis Evangelion as I saw the beginning of it back in my college anime club but we never got the chance to finish it. Also the bit I've seen of Dr. Stone was interesting. Decisions ha.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Could I convince either of you to share your reactions to the old Daft Punk anime movie?


I've seen clips of it in AMVs, but I've never watched the actual movie. I don't have time to check it out now, but I'll try to make time sometime soon.

Rising of the Shield Hero is back! I watched the first episode of Season 2 yesterday!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m still on the beginning of season 3 of MHA. I’ve been kinda slacking because I need something to keep me occupied during my bus trip to Vegas in two months, which I’m extremely excited for.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Venti said:


> Oof, way too long for me, but maybe when I have some free time during the weekend.





LadyDestani said:


> I've seen clips of it in AMVs, but I've never watched the actual movie. I don't have time to check it out now, but I'll try to make time sometime soon.


Of course. No hurry.

I looked up Fate Stay Night reviews on youtube, and it leads me to believe that the kind of people that like this are a type that I like to avoid. The snooty, hoity-toity, head firmly up themselves type, but if I judged a product by it's audience or youtube content creators, I wouldn't play Pokemon. Still not sure what audience they were trying to appeal to by getting Post Malone to cover a Hootie and the Blowfish song

Plus there doesn't seem to be any agreement on a starting point, short of an obscure light novel.

Language warning, if you care.


----------



## Franny

I finally started watching one punch man, very late to the party. But it's fun, I like it!


----------



## Holla

To follow up in my post from yesterday I ended up starting Neon Genesis Evangelion. Just the first episode so far but yeah. It's the new dub that's available on Netflix. The bit I'd seen of the show in the past was definitely the classic 90's dub which is a product of it's time. The quality of the new one is definitely higher.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Of course. No hurry.
> 
> I looked up Fate Stay Night reviews on youtube, and it leads me to believe that the kind of people that like this are a type that I like to avoid. The snooty, hoity-toity, head firmly up themselves, but if I judged a product by it's audience or youtube content creators, I wouldn't play Pokemon. Still not sure what audience they were trying to appeal to by getting Post Malone to cover a Hootie and the Blowfish song
> 
> Plus there doesn't seem to be any agreement on a starting point, short of an obscure light novel.
> 
> Language warning, if you care.


I've watched Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works (the TV show, not the movie) and Fate/Zero in that order. Fate/Zero is technically a prequel but I liked the way I watched them because I understood more about the world. Some of the events of Fate/Zero are alluded to in Unlimited Blade Works if I remember correctly, so if you're worried about spoilers you might want to watch Fate/Zero first. But I looked at it like I got to dig in deeper to something that was mentioned.

I don't know anything about the fandom, but I think a lot of fandoms can be pretty toxic. I wouldn't let that dissuade you from checking it out. I liked what I watched of it, but I also don't feel a need to go hardcore and dig up everything Fate/Stay related. I'm content because the stories I watched each had closure.


----------



## TheDuke55

I know it's not really anime, but I got around to watching the hbo specials for Adventure Time now that they put them on dvd. I liked the episode with Finn and Jake. 



Spoiler



Even in death they get one last adventure in and save the world. Not even death can hold them back. Plus them beating up the grim-reaper with a stick was hilarious.



Also getting back into MHA. Currently on season four.


----------



## Corrie

Plugging away at FMA Brotherhood! Watched 50/64 eps so far. God it's freaking fantastic.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> I know it's not really anime, but I got around to watching the hbo specials for Adventure Time now that they put them on dvd. I liked the episode with Finn and Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Even in death they get one last adventure in and save the world. Not even death can hold them back. Plus them beating up the grim-reaper with a stick was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Also getting back into MHA. Currently on season four.



Have fun with MHA season four!  It's regarded by fans as subpar to the first three seasons, but I still enjoyed it.  And season five was really good, so you'll have to let me know which season you enjoy more, season four or season five, lol.



Corrie said:


> Plugging away at FMA Brotherhood! Watched 50/64 eps so far. God it's freaking fantastic.



Yep, it sure is!  There's a reason why it ranked #1 on MAL for anime for so long.  Everything from the settings to the character development to the writing and action is all amazing.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> Plugging away at FMA Brotherhood! Watched 50/64 eps so far. God it's freaking fantastic.


Do you have a favorite character?


----------



## Corrie

Venti said:


> Have fun with MHA season four!  It's regarded by fans as subpar to the first three seasons, but I still enjoyed it.  And season five was really good, so you'll have to let me know which season you enjoy more, season four or season five, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it sure is!  There's a reason why it ranked #1 on MAL for anime for so long.  Everything from the settings to the character development to the writing and action is all amazing.


You're so right. The characters are just amazing and actually feel like real people. Don't even get me started on how well female characters are treated compared to other anime and western media. It makes me so happy!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2022



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you have a favorite character?


Still deciding on a number one top but I definitely love Ed, Al, Winry, Roy, and Riza (I'm basic). 



Spoiler



Pride is my fav homunculus.



What about you?


----------



## Midoriya

So I'm on episode 207 of Naruto Shippuden now.  All I can say is that,



Spoiler: for Naruto Shippuden



The Five Kage Summit seemed to go well.  Haha, just joking.  It was a disaster.



I'm interested to see the fight between Killer Bee and Kisame.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished season 1 of Shadows House today and I'm happy to see that a second season is planned for this summer. I really enjoyed this anime. I liked the characters, the art style, the music and of course the story. It's dark and mysterious with touches of light-hearted humor. The premise is unique and I can't wait to see where the story goes from here.

I also watched the first episode of Spy x Family that aired today. So far it seems like it's going to be a fun watch. Spies, action, heart-warming interactions and the little girl, Anya, is so precious.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I always question why Pokemon had so many filler episodes that don't add anything to the story. Now granted sometimes it does but when you get to the newer seasons it sometimes makes no sense.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> You're so right. The characters are just amazing and actually feel like real people. Don't even get me started on how well female characters are treated compared to other anime and western media. It makes me so happy!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2022
> 
> 
> Still deciding on a number one top but I definitely love Ed, Al, Winry, Roy, and Riza (I'm basic).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pride is my fav homunculus.
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?


Armstrong and that one Lady's husband.


----------



## Soigne

i finished kotaro** lives alone the other day, it got much better! i actually enjoyed it haha.

i also just started watching erased today. it's pretty good so far.

i put one piece on the back burner because i got busy, but maybe i need to binge it for a bit.

** lol


----------



## Bluelady

I just finished watching Kotaro Lives Alone, and I wasn’t prepared for the feelings. The only other anime that has ever made me this sad was Violet Evergarden. Would still recommend it to other people though.

 I wasn’t satisfied with the ending, so I’ll have to continue with the manga and see if it answers some of my questions.


----------



## TheDuke55

Venti said:


> Have fun with MHA season four!  It's regarded by fans as subpar to the first three seasons, but I still enjoyed it.  And season five was really good, so you'll have to let me know which season you enjoy more, season four or season five, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it sure is!  There's a reason why it ranked #1 on MAL for anime for so long.  Everything from the settings to the character development to the writing and action is all amazing.


I mean right now, I haven't watched all of 4, but it's definitely one of the weaker seasons to me. But I remember it'd fluctuate where one season engaged me a lot and then the next was just alright.


----------



## amemome

amemome said:


> I have started Ousama Ranking (Ranking of Kings) and am about 2 episodes in so far. I think it's really interesting so far. I like the art direction and style, and think the main characters are really unique and loveable. I'm excited to see what happens



Finished Ousama Ranking!!



Spoiler: thoughts (includes spoilered spoilers)



Mixed feelings. The art direction was fantastic. Easily one of the best I've seen!

I liked that all of the characters (minus Bojji) were NOT black-and-white wholely good or wholely bad. I think so many works of fiction end up creating characters that are either morally untouchable or morally irredeemable, which doesn't reflect how most people really are: morally grey with some bad and some good aspects. For that I think this series is so fresh in how it explores characters who are "human" and behave in ways that reflect upon the reality that is: good people can do bad things and bad people can do good things.

However, I think one of the overarching themes (there can be redemption and forgiveness) was pushed in a very unnecessary direction in the final two episodes of the season (22 and 23). 

Why did we have to have Miranjo marrying Daida??? That was so unnecessary and honestly the age gap icked me out. I feel like Miranjo's forgiveness and redemption was undermined by the romance subplot. It came up so out of the blue I was literally shocked Daida proposed to her.

Overall, I think it was a good anime! Just disliked where the last two episodes took the plot.


----------



## tessa grace

Picked up Hunter x Hunter again after I had stopped around 11 episodes into the Chimera ant arc. I've only watched like 2 episodes so far and ngl (no pun intended, hxh fans) I'm lost. It's been a sec and I forgot how weirdly confusing and honestly _weird_ this arc is. Plus I forgot like, everything about nen lol.

I know most spoilers if not all of the show so walking into season 5 and knowing that killua's character development and overall self worth will improve and he will begin to realize the flaws in him and gon's relationship (and realize that gon is an inherently selfish protagonist) will all of this they eventually have to seperate and boy do i have chronic depression from this show knowing all that hurts me inside.

Anyway hopefully I can get through these 50+ episodes quickly and understand the plot alright. I miss watching greed island and yorknew for the first time aa there was no sadness


----------



## Midoriya

I'm on episode 217 of Naruto Shippuden now, and I have to say, while Naruto still being on a manhunt for Sasuke kind of messed up the show, you do have to admire his dedication, lol.



Spoiler: don't watch if you're not caught up to episode 216











Almost at the halfway point of the show now (episode 250 of 500).


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Could I convince either of you to share your reactions to the old Daft Punk anime movie?


I finally got around to watching this and I have to say I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. All of the clips I had seen were just of them performing so I really had no idea about the story behind it, but it was quite good. The old school art style and the fact that there was no speaking dialogue was also very nostalgic. The music wasn't to my personal taste but it fit the anime and helped tell the story so I appreciated it in that regard. I'm glad you posted it because otherwise I don't think I would have ever been inclined to watch it and I ended up really liking it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Finally I've finished the last 3 episodes of the second season of 86. The happiness and relief I feel is indescribable. (My eyes. Swollen. From crying.)

I still remember how the last episode of the first season left me distraught and panicked. Can't remember another anime series that did that to me. By and large, I don't like war anime and tend to avoid them. This one somehow grabbed me and wouldn't let go. Riveting story. Good pacing. Great production values. I love the character cast. I've been told the anime has been very faithful to the light novels it is based on, with many blink-and-you-miss-it details carefully and lovingly incorporated. 

86 isn't just about war. It's about human values and emotions, about finding a way forward even when there seems to be nothing but crippling guilt and cynicism left. 

Apparently there's a lot more story in the light novels, so if there is a new season, I will definitely watch it. For now, I just want to say 86 is a gem, I'm in awe of the story telling, and I will never ever, forget the 86.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode two is here!



Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E2, "Footprints of the Spirit Tortoise"



The lady from before reveals herself as Ost Horai, the familiar of the Spirit Tortoise.  She asks for Naofumi and others to defeat the Spirit Tortoise, because someone is controlling it.  Originally it was meant to stop the Waves from appearing, but someone is manipulating it into doing what they want.  Naofumi meets with the generals of each nation and together they come up with a plan to try and trap it and immobilize it so they can cut off its head.  Will things go so smoothly for them though?  Just as the group is having a nice night, the Spirit Tortoise roars.



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode three.  "Shaking Land."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## QueenCobra

There's so many I could talk about...InuYasha, Fruits Basket, Cardcaptor Sakura, Wolf's Rain, etc.
I read manga a lot more often than I watch anime, and I  remember my first manga was either Lovely Complex or Inubaka (Crazy About Dogs). Not sure what technically my first anime was, probably Pokemon or Speed Racer lol. Idk why I'm thinking about firsts...I thought it would be fun.


----------



## tessa grace

QueenCobra said:


> There's so many I could talk about...InuYasha, Fruits Basket, Cardcaptor Sakura, Wolf's Rain, etc.
> I read manga a lot more often than I watch anime, and I  remember my first manga was either Lovely Complex or Inubaka (Crazy About Dogs). Not sure what technically my first anime was, probably Pokemon or Speed Racer lol. Idk why I'm thinking about firsts...I thought it would be fun.


If you ever wanna talk about fruits basket my pms are open 

Haha anyways, I'm missing the whole comfortable slice of life/romance that isn't either a really bad plot or somehow weirdly supernatural (ahem bunny girl senpai) Any recommendations?


----------



## Midoriya

@TheDuke55 

HAHAHAHA, I finally watched the episode of Naruto Shippuden where Kakashi almost becomes Hokage and him and Might Guy race.  The way he runs and jumps IS PRICELESS.  I nearly died from laughter!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Crunchyroll's CEO just quit, and is being replaced by Funimation's former COO, or chief operating officer.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Crunchyroll's CEO just quit, and is being replaced by Funimation's former COO, or chief operating officer.


What does that mean for the VRV app?

That is one of the apps I watch anime and I know it is mainly Crunchyroll.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> What does that mean for the VRV app?
> 
> That is one of the apps I watch anime and I know it is mainly Crunchyroll.


I don't know. I still buy dvds like an old person.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't know. I still buy dvds like an old person.


Nice I usually watch anime on Watchcartoonsonline.net but I downloaded VRV cause you can download episodes and watch offline.

I did hear that VRV was going to start adding funimation to the app so maybe it is just them joining forces…I hope


----------



## Autumn247

Have been watching season 2 of Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## NovariusHaze

Do you guys prefer the OG Pokémon anime or the modern Pokémon anime?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

NovariusHaze said:


> Do you guys prefer the OG Pokémon anime or the modern Pokémon anime?


I do. it seemed to have a little more of a destination in mind. I have one volume of an old pokemon manga from before their designs were as strictly regulated. It's called "Magical Pokemon Journey", and in volume 2, "Eevee the Genius", a group of pokemon get drunk off of apple cider.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I've been looking for something that looks like it was from the 90's. It was on a higher cable channel like Starz or Encore. It was around the same time Encore wam, short for what adults miss, had a block of four shows, three of which may have been Street Fighter IIv, Mirage of Blaze, and Nerima Daikon Brothers.

I didn't get to see all of what I'm looking for back then. A group of maybe three protagonists gets chased by some villains into cave full of mummified people all with the same happy masks on. All propped up like they're partying. The villains shoot a mummy, supernatural stuff happens, our heroes get away and credits roll. I assume it's a movie. I've been told an episode of Soul Eater is like this.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

NovariusHaze said:


> Do you guys prefer the OG Pokémon anime or the modern Pokémon anime?


For me I prefer the early days. I kinda stopped after Jhoto. Even with the games I prefer Gen 2 over any other Gen.


----------



## tessa grace

who wants to talk about spyxfamily because i wanna talk about spyxfamily


Spoiler: spoilers for the first 3 episodes ig



guys i'm so excited about this anime. my friend had recommended the manga to me while back and i never got to it but since the anime's debut i've literally loved each episode. anya is cute but not too annoying, loid and yor are superspy/assassin icons and literally best mom and dad lol
this is exactly the kind of anime i need after being depressed by the tbhk manga lmao guys i'm so excited about this


----------



## LadyDestani

tessa grace said:


> who wants to talk about spyxfamily because i wanna talk about spyxfamily
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers for the first 3 episodes ig
> 
> 
> 
> guys i'm so excited about this anime. my friend had recommended the manga to me while back and i never got to it but since the anime's debut i've literally loved each episode. anya is cute but not too annoying, loid and yor are superspy/assassin icons and literally best mom and dad lol
> this is exactly the kind of anime i need after being depressed by the tbhk manga lmao guys i'm so excited about this


I am loving Spy x Family. It's such a great concept. All 3 of the main characters have strong points. Anya is absolutely precious. This show really surprised me this season.



Spoiler



And I love watching Yor stare in rapture at knives or the painting of the guillotine.


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> I am loving Spy x Family. It's such a great concept. All 3 of the main characters have strong points. Anya is absolutely precious. This show really surprised me this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And I love watching Yor stare in rapture at knives or the painting of the guillotine.





Spoiler



Omg that scene was hilarious. I wish they would just reveal their identities to eachother. Its weird how a brilliant spy, Loid, hasn't figured out Yor is an assassin yet.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm on season 11 of Naruto Shippuden now.  It's hard to believe I started the OG Naruto only last year, and now I'm already almost halfway through Naruto Shippuden.  While the show does fall short in some aspects, it's been a fun ride.  I'm also only 5 or 6 openings away from this legendary one.  It's going to be epic.











---

I'll be back later with a recap of Shield Hero's episode from last week.


----------



## LadyDestani

tessa grace said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that scene was hilarious. I wish they would just reveal their identities to eachother. Its weird how a brilliant spy, Loid, hasn't figured out Yor is an assassin yet.





Spoiler



Yes, you'd think that he would be questioning things after some of the skills she has displayed. But I think they're going to keep them both in the dark for a while because of the dynamic it creates. I can imagine that the reveal will be awesome, though. Maybe they end up running into each other while working their own separate jobs or something.


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you'd think that he would be questioning things after some of the skills she has displayed. But I think they're going to keep them both in the dark for a while because of the dynamic it creates. I can imagine that the reveal will be awesome, though. Maybe they end up running into each other while working their own separate jobs or something.





Spoiler



yeah, I figured its for the whole funny aspect. Maybe they'll have to go on a mission together!


----------



## absol

tessa grace said:


> who wants to talk about spyxfamily because i wanna talk about spyxfamily
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers for the first 3 episodes ig
> 
> 
> 
> guys i'm so excited about this anime. my friend had recommended the manga to me while back and i never got to it but since the anime's debut i've literally loved each episode. anya is cute but not too annoying, loid and yor are superspy/assassin icons and literally best mom and dad lol
> this is exactly the kind of anime i need after being depressed by the tbhk manga lmao guys i'm so excited about this


omg I saw a Spy X Family trailer a few months ago and really wanted to watch it, thank you for reminding me that it's airing now!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you'd think that he would be questioning things after some of the skills she has displayed. But I think they're going to keep them both in the dark for a while because of the dynamic it creates. I can imagine that the reveal will be awesome, though. Maybe they end up running into each other while working their own separate jobs or something.


Are you two spoilering your discussion because twitter is mad about this show? I may have avoided bringing up certain titles since I was indirectly called a pedo here for liking Food Wars.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

tessa grace said:


> who wants to talk about spyxfamily because i wanna talk about spyxfamily
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers for the first 3 episodes ig
> 
> 
> 
> guys i'm so excited about this anime. my friend had recommended the manga to me while back and i never got to it but since the anime's debut i've literally loved each episode. anya is cute but not too annoying, loid and yor are superspy/assassin icons and literally best mom and dad lol
> this is exactly the kind of anime i need after being depressed by the tbhk manga lmao guys i'm so excited about this


I started watching it as well. Even bought all the Manga I could find. I am really loving it to bits. Loid is a hottie and Anya is so precious…Yor is ok…but all in all I love it so far.


----------



## tessa grace

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are you two spoilering your discussion because twitter is mad about this show? I may have avoided bringing up certain titles since I was indirectly called a pedo here for liking Food Wars.


wait people are mad about it? I was spoilering it for anyone who may not want any extra information before going into the show.


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are you two spoilering your discussion because twitter is mad about this show? I may have avoided bringing up certain titles since I was indirectly called a pedo here for liking Food Wars.


I gotta throw in my two cents. 



Spoiler



Is it how they think the show is sexualizing a little girl? Whether it does or doesn't (I haven't seen the show yet but plan to), the funniest part about that is how lots of anime sexualizes teenagers and they're all cool with that. A minor is a minor.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> I gotta throw in my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is it how they think the show is sexualizing a little girl? Whether it does or doesn't (I haven't seen the show yet but plan to), the funniest part about that is how lots of anime sexualizes teenagers and they're all cool with that. A minor is a minor.


I don't know, they collectively get mad at big boobs, like with Uzaki chan.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are you two spoilering your discussion because twitter is mad about this show? I may have avoided bringing up certain titles since I was indirectly called a pedo here for liking Food Wars.





tessa grace said:


> wait people are mad about it? I was spoilering it for anyone who may not want any extra information before going into the show.


I was spoilering for the same reason as tessa grace. I didn't want to spoil it for anyone who hadn't start watching yet.

I did hear that people were making a fuss about it, but I swear I don't know where it's coming from. Having watched the first 3 episodes I haven't seen anything even remotely sexualizing Anya.


----------



## tessa grace

LadyDestani said:


> I was spoilering for the same reason as tessa grace. I didn't want to spoil it for anyone who hadn't start watching yet.
> 
> I did hear that people were making a fuss about it, but I swear I don't know where it's coming from. Having watched the first 3 episodes I haven't seen anything even remotely sexualizing Anya.





Spoiler: lmao what



Ohh just did some research and honestly thats the dumbest reason to cancel a show. Loid picked her up and swung her around for barbatos' sake. (genshin is taking over my vocabulary help) No skin was revealed and it wasnt fetishy. It was just a sweet father-daughter interaction, my dad did the same to me when I was a child and it was not sexual even slightly.


----------



## LadyDestani

tessa grace said:


> Spoiler: lmao what
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh just did some research and honestly thats the dumbest reason to cancel a show. Loid picked her up and swung her around for barbatos' sake. (genshin is taking over my vocabulary help) No skin was revealed and it wasnt fetishy. It was just a sweet father-daughter interaction, my dad did the same to me when I was a child and it was not sexual even slightly.


People just love to blow things out of proportion and make clickbait. It's honestly ridiculous.


----------



## Plume

I finished Dennou Coil today and I'm feeling the loss! I'm sad that I don't get to experience it anymore. ; ;
The first 13ish episodes can be slow and maybe not for everyone, but I think it's worth it for it's incredible storytelling and great ending. The characters grew on me and I have to say it probably made me tear up more than any other anime. What I liked most about Dennou Coil is how it introduces complex ideas and themes without outright explaining what they are, allowing the viewer to piece together and figure things out on their own.

I've also been watching some seasonal shows:
*Summer Time Render* - groundhog day? so far, I kind of hate this show
*Dance Dance Danseur* - easily my favorite show of the season! the first episode was just okay but it keeps getting better & better, the second episode even introduced me to a neat Japanese punk band!
*SpyxFamily *- I enjoyed the first episode, but found the second disappointing...it was kind of slow and didn't make me laugh. Yor's coworkers were annoying. I'm on the fence!
*Black Rock Shooter Dawn Fall *- I dropped this after one episode which is hugely disappointing because I'm a big fan of the original BRS series. ; ; This was just bizarre. I hate the overuse of CG.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode three is here (I'm so late on this, LMAO)!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E3, "Shaking Land"



Naofumi sets his plan to defeat the Spirit Tortoise into motion.  Eclair and her battalion leads the Spirit Tortoise away while Naofumi and company take on the Spirit Tortoise Familiars.  They get help, however, and the Spirit Tortoise is stalled.  A LOT of troops are taken out, so the magic casters cast their magic to do damage to the Spirit Tortoise's neck.  Then, with the help of Ost Horai and Rishia, Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Filo sever the Spirit Tortoise's head as it comes crashing down.  However, Ost Horai doesn't disappear, meaning the Spirit Tortoise is not yet defeated...



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode four.  "Ruins in the Fog."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## CrankyCupcake

This season seems to be a mixed bag of predictable themes, so I'm watching a fewer number of series.

Among them is *Deaimon*. A visual treat with soft hues and watercolour textures. The story is about a young man who returns to his family home after a failed stint to play in a band in Tokyo. His family runs a shop selling traditional sweet snacks. I like the amiable characters and uncomplicated story. *Ao Ashi* is, comparatively, a much louder and more energetic series. It's about aspiring soccer players. I do like sport anime and usually add one to my list every season. The surprise in my list is *Aharen-san wa Hakarenai*. I usually steer clear of high school drama but this one had me laughing from the get-go. Both main characters are incredibly deadpan. I like deadpan. There are two series I'm watching that I cannot watch more than one episode at a time because my heart needs to heal from breaking repeatedly: *Kotaro Lives Alone* and *Children of the Whales*. The latter is an old series. Gorgeous art. Painful story. Last but not least, *Dance Dance Danseur*. It's a MAPPA production. (I needed to say that.) Junpei's first love was ballet but, because the people around him laugh at boys who like ballet, he gave up on taking ballet lessons. A few years later, his love for ballet is re-ignited. How will he deal with other people's prejudices and his own struggle to emulate his late father and be a manly man?

SpyxFamily is on my to-watch list.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode four... is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E4, "Ruins in the Fog"



Naofumi and company set out for the Spirit Tortoise's back to find its weak spot and finish it off once and for all.  While there, they discover a village of people that was wiped out when the Spirit Tortoise awakened.  They also find a shrine which leads inside the Spirit Tortoise's body, and must traverse it to get to its heart.  Their objective is to destroy the Spirit Tortoise's heart.  While traveling inside its body, however, they run into L'Arc, Therese, and Glass...



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode five.  "Ost Hourai."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Mairmalade

My watchlist is fairly small this season, but I adore _Spy x Family_ and _Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_. Aharen is similar to _Komi Can't Communicate_ in that you have two shy girls that have a hard time sharing their thoughts, but the deadpan humor in this show specifically is great. I'd recommend giving it a go even if high school SoL isn't your usual playground. 

I'm also watching _Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic _but feel it's losing heart compared to previous seasons. Not enjoying it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## tessa grace

Mairmalade said:


> My watchlist is fairly small this season, but I adore _Spy x Family_ and _Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_. Aharen is similar to _Komi Can't Communicate_ in that you have two shy girls that have a hard time sharing their thoughts, but the deadpan humor in this show specifically is great. I'd recommend giving it a go even if high school SoL isn't your usual playground.
> 
> I'm also watching _Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic _but feel it's losing heart compared to previous seasons. Not enjoying it as much as I thought I would.


Aharen sounds good. Do you know where I can watch it?


----------



## Mairmalade

tessa grace said:


> Aharen sounds good. Do you know where I can watch it?


It's on Crunchyroll though I imagine it's on other streaming platforms as well.


----------



## tessa grace

New Komi Can't Communicate episodes are coming out every week on netflix again!



Spoiler: Episode 13 spoilers



So far its cute and funny, like always. One of my favorite small things I noticed this episode was at the beginning (which the first scene was beautifully animated, btw) when Komi stumbled out of bed and underneath her bed you could see books on how to communicate and talk. I thought that was such a good touch to the show, it shows that Komi really is trying her best. 

Also Tadano being nice guy to Katai as always was really fun. I think he'll be a nice addition to the cast of weirdos at Itan Private High School.

AND OMG TADANO AND KOMI BEING ADORABLE DURING TESTING AWW


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I noticed something interesting in the last chance section at rightstuf for $8. Something called "You're Being Summoned Azazel".


----------



## amemome

I'm currently watching *My Dress-up Darling* (Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru). I think I'm a little more than half-way through at this point.



Spoiler: thoughts including spoilers



It explores two topics that are extremely interesting to me (cosplay and sewing/making) but it also has one of my least favorite things when it comes to anime: copious amounts of "fanservice." Boob and panty shots out the wazoo, a character that looks like a middle-school girl but no, she's actually older than the protag!, etc.

I don't think there's anything inherently "wrong" with sexual undertones in anime but I do think there's a line that when crossed, just turns that undertone into a blatantly trashy, pandering, and all-together uncomfortable overtone -- usually at the expense of the male protagonist's main female "love interest" and liiterally all other women in the story.

Bisque Doll crosses this line several times, in my opinion.

//Rant about the two sister characters below. TW: sexualized minors//

I did not need to see a scene where the protag walks in on the middle-school physique girl who is naked in the bathroom and she slips and falls and literally _splays her legs and exposes herself_, to which the protag literally gets transported back to his memories of his grandfather making hina-ningyo and remarking that the hair is added after the face is painted -- to which our young protag remarks: "it's so smooth (bald)". This scene was so gross to me as they are literally sexualizing (?) the physique of a middle-schooler and passing it off as "well, actually this is *not* morally depraved because she's older than our highschool protag". And the younger sister just so happens to *actually be a middleschooler*, but has the overly sexualized giganto boobs of a hentai or eroge main character which the anime makes sure to tell us our male protag is _extremely aware of_.

Why do we need these tropes when dealing with underage characters???

//Rant Over//

I think I'll finish out the series due to how important/interesting I find cosplay and sewing/making to be, but this is worse than Maid-Dragon (which thankfully (_lol the lowest bar possible_) was mostly comprised of consenting adults) when it comes to "fanservice" and actively leaves the most sour taste in my mouth. I cannot believe it's ranked so highly on MyAnimeList -- that's how badly I think the "fanservice" steamrolls over the interesting aspects of the plot.

P.S. I really wanted to see more hina-ningyo making as I'm a huge fan of traditional arts and seeing how traditions are passed on and kept alive across generations. Too bad we have to see panty shots and boob sweat pools instead of getting to learn more about hina.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I noticed something interesting in the last chance section at rightstuf for $8. Something called "You're Being Summoned Azazel".


Here's a trailer:






	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2022



amemome said:


> I'm currently watching *My Dress-up Darling* (Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru). I think I'm a little more than half-way through at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: thoughts including spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> It explores two topics that are extremely interesting to me (cosplay and sewing/making) but it also has one of my least favorite things when it comes to anime: copious amounts of "fanservice." Boob and panty shots out the wazoo, a character that looks like a middle-school girl but no, she's actually older than the protag!, etc.
> 
> I don't think there's anything inherently "wrong" with sexual undertones in anime but I do think there's a line that when crossed, just turns that undertone into a blatantly trashy, pandering, and all-together uncomfortable overtone -- usually at the expense of the male protagonist's main female "love interest" and liiterally all other women in the story.
> 
> Bisque Doll crosses this line several times, in my opinion.
> 
> //Rant about the two sister characters below. TW: sexualized minors//
> 
> I did not need to see a scene where the protag walks in on the middle-school physique girl who is naked in the bathroom and she slips and falls and literally _splays her legs and exposes herself_, to which the protag literally gets transported back to his memories of his grandfather making hina-ningyo and remarking that the hair is added after the face is painted -- to which our young protag remarks: "it's so smooth (bald)". This scene was so gross to me as they are literally sexualizing (?) the physique of a middle-schooler and passing it off as "well, actually this is *not* morally depraved because she's older than our highschool protag". And the younger sister just so happens to *actually be a middleschooler*, but has the overly sexualized giganto boobs of a hentai or eroge main character which the anime makes sure to tell us our male protag is _extremely aware of_.
> 
> Why do we need these tropes when dealing with underage characters???
> 
> //Rant Over//
> 
> I think I'll finish out the series due to how important/interesting I find cosplay and sewing/making to be, but this is worse than Maid-Dragon (which thankfully (_lol the lowest bar possible_) was mostly comprised of consenting adults) when it comes to "fanservice" and actively leaves the most sour taste in my mouth. I cannot believe it's ranked so highly on MyAnimeList -- that's how badly I think the "fanservice" steamrolls over the interesting aspects of the plot.
> 
> P.S. I really wanted to see more hina-ningyo making as I'm a huge fan of traditional arts and seeing how traditions are passed on and kept alive across generations. Too bad we have to see panty shots and boob sweat pools instead of getting to learn more about hina.


Or you can move on to a show you would like.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been in the mood for some light manga, so I’m reading My Love Story from the library. I’m not a huge shoujo fan, but I love the main trio. They all play off of each other very well.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode five is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E5, "Ost Hourai"



Naofumi and party have run into L'arc, Therese, and Glass, heroes from another world.  They decide not to join up with them for now since it's their mission to kill the Shield Hero and his party.  Ost Hourai guides them to the heart of the Spirit Tortoise, where they encounter Kyo, a wielder of the Book vassal weapon, also from another world.  He has taken the Spirit Tortoise captive and plans on destroying each and every world by taking all of their guardians captive as well.  Ost Hourai leads the group deeper into the Spirit Tortoise once its head is cut off and its heart is severed.  There, it is revealed by Kyo that Ost Hourai isn't just a Spirit Tortoise Familiar, but is the Spirit Tortoise itself...



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode six.  "Racing to Catch Up."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Peach_Jam

currently watching Spy x Family, Kaguya sama season 3, and Komi san season 2 c:


----------



## Midoriya

I finished season 11 of Naruto Shippuden.  Was pretty boring.  Mostly filler that disguised itself as them traveling.  Season 12 looks like it's going to be more interesting, so I'm looking forward to it.  Almost at the halfway mark too (episode 250)!


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to spend my afternoon watching Yokohama Kaidashi Kikō and just finished all four episodes. It was pretty great. I also finished Sound of the Sky yesterday and it was alright, I suppose.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode six is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E6, "Racing to Catch Up"



Naofumi and the others struggle against Kyo.  Just then, L'Arc, Therese, and Glass break into the room.  Kyo uses the Spirit Tortoise to try and kill the army, but Fitoria, the Filolial queen arrives, and protects them while fighting the Spirit Tortoise.  He also uses the Tortoise's Gravity Magic to make Naofumi and everyone hit the ground.  Unfortunately for him, Rishia still stands and can fight thanks to her ki manipulation.  She sets free the other three Cardinal Heroes, and then attacks Kyo.  Ost Hourai upgrades Naofumi's shield and he's able to use the Spirit Tortoise Heart Shield thanks to her.  The opening theme for season two plays as Kyo yells at him to stop, and Naofumi doesn't want to, but his shield unleashes a giant blast that destroys the Spirit Tortoise's core (once Fitoria has destroyed the head and L'Arc's party destroyed the heart).  With his plans in shambles, Kyo reveals that he accomplished his ultimate goal, and has a vial of the souls he's collected thanks to the Spirit Tortoise.  He escapes back into L'Arc's world, and L'Arc's party follows him to try and stop him.  Naofumi can't gain access at first, but is given access, and him, Raphtalia, Filo, and Rishia jump into the other heroes' world.  Ost Hourai comments that she is glad to have been considered a comrade as she dies, and the Spirit Tortoise dies as well, evaporating completely.  Fitoria watches in amazement as the remains from the Spirit Tortoise produce new life and greenery where a desert once was.

Just what awaits our heroes in L'Arc's world?  Find out next episode!



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode seven.  "Infinite Labyrinth."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## slzzpz

Just finished Ranking of Kings, great series! Started watching Attack on Titan again and hoping to not fall off once more lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I asked a couple coworkers for an anime title with ninja or samurai, other than Naruto. They both said Samurai Jack.

Also the following it on the rightstuf shop for $4 for 12 episodes on DVD. Plot sounds like and old movie titled Footloose, where music is banned. The anime is called Samurai Jam Bakamatsu Rock, and it has one positive review.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally finished GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018). I've been working on it for months since it's 97 episodes and I only watched it on days when I was all caught up on the currently airing anime that I was following. I'm glad I stuck with it to the end, though.

It was fairly formulaic with each episode being largely predictable, but that didn't bother me because it was a great opportunity to learn about many of the Japanese yokai. There were some yokai that I loved so much I wish they had gotten more than just one episode, but at least now that I know about them I can look up more information at my leisure.

I will say that around the midway point and again towards the end, the story arcs did get quite serious and there was some nice character growth. Overall, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm on episode 252 of Naruto Shippuden now.  I've officially passed the halfway point!  I have to say,



Spoiler: MAJOR spoilers for the show



Seeing Minato and Kushina's past was heartbreaking and made me emotional, since they sacrificed themselves to protect Naruto and seal the Nine Tails inside him.

Naruto finally gaining control of the Nine Tails power was amazing.  As was the fight between Might Guy and Kisame.  I'm interested to see how things go from here.  It's definitely a lot more exciting than the filler from last season.



Non-spoiler thoughts: Here, have funny video.


----------



## Corrie

What's the general verdict on Spy x Family? Worth watching? I don't think it's done airing yet but-


----------



## LadyDestani

Corrie said:


> What's the general verdict on Spy x Family? Worth watching? I don't think it's done airing yet but-


Spy x Family is about 6 episodes in so far and I'm really enjoying it. It's sweet and fun to watch.

I started watching Moriarty the Patriot today! I've been wanting to see it since it first came out but it wasn't on Crunchyroll. Now with the Funimation merger, I've finally gained access to it. I've only watched the first episode so far, but it's captured my interest.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode seven is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E7, "Infinite Labyrinth"



Naofumi, Raphtalia, and Rishia find themselves in another world, reset back to level one, and separated from Filo.  They are stuck in what is known as the Infinite Labyrinth, a temporal prison.  There they meet Kizuna, the Hunting Cardinal Hero.  The four of them walk to the edge of the Infinite Labyrinth, but are unable to leave.  Naofumi notices a bug in the system, however, and exploits it so they can all escape the prison.  Just what awaits them now that they're free?



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode eight.  "A Parting in the Snow."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I finally finished GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018). I've been working on it for months since it's 97 episodes and I only watched it on days when I was all caught up on the currently airing anime that I was following. I'm glad I stuck with it to the end, though.
> 
> It was fairly formulaic with each episode being largely predictable, but that didn't bother me because it was a great opportunity to learn about many of the Japanese yokai. There were some yokai that I loved so much I wish they had gotten more than just one episode, but at least now that I know about them I can look up more information at my leisure.
> 
> I will say that around the midway point and again towards the end, the story arcs did get quite serious and there was some nice character growth. Overall, I really enjoyed it.


Is that the new version that made fun of Jake Paul type youtube people?


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is that the new version that made fun of Jake Paul type youtube people?


I'm not sure who Jake Paul is, but it was set in modern times and there were some episodes about the dangers of social media.


----------



## Neb

After 7 years of watching anime semi-regularly I finally watched a few episodes of Sailor Moon. The lead voice actress’ voice is ear grating and the plot makes no sense, but I love the art and fast pace. It’s refreshing to watch an anime that doesn’t go at a snail’s pace (even a lot of anime I like have this issue).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I'm not sure who Jake Paul is, but it was set in modern times and there were some episodes about the dangers of social media.


He did some unintelligent things for his channel while visiting Japan once. Sounds like it. I've been wanting to see that show, now I know what it's called.


----------



## Midoriya

Almost finished with season twelve of Naruto Shippuden.  The action and emotions in the war arc so far has been nice, but I definitely still believe they should have ended the show after the Pain arc.

I'm looking forward to getting closer to finishing the show.  Once I finish it I'm not sure what series I'll binge next.  I'll probably watch season 5 of the English dub of MHA first.  Then I'll either watch the original Inuyasha or just take a break from anime for awhile.


----------



## amemome

Started Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun and also Ascendance of a Bookworm season 3. I kinda wish I waited for Bookworm to finish airing before starting though because now I'm caught up and kinda forgetting what happened thus far. Luckily Bookworm starts with a small recap so I'm not completely lost!

I'm hoping this season's frontrunners finish airing soon so I can binge-watch them.


----------



## Neb

I decided to watch the first episode of Legend of The Galactic Heroes. The audio quality and animation are definitely dated, but the art style and story hold up well. Sci-fi anime are rare, so I'm more than happy with this.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode eight is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E8, "A Parting in the Snow"



Naofumi, Raphtalia, Rishia, and Kizuna quickly flee where they landed when they escaped the Infinite Labyrinth, and head for the capital city of Mikakage in order to use its Dragon Hourglass to teleport back to Sikul, the country where Kizuna was summoned to.  They continue to grind for levels and make money.  Then, while it's snowing, they storm the building where the Dragon Hourglass is being kept.  Unfortunately for Naofumi and party, they run into a genius mage who has been sponsored by Kyo to capture Naofumi and his party, dead or alive.  They make it past them, but while trying to use the Return Codex to teleport, Raphtalia can't go with them.  Naofumi screams as he, Rishia, and Kizuna are separated from Raphtalia, and Raphtalia is all alone with the enemy.  Oh no!  Just how will our heroes rescue her?



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode nine.  "Humming Fairy."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Venti said:


> Almost finished with season twelve of Naruto Shippuden.  The action and emotions in the war arc so far has been nice, but I definitely still believe they should have ended the show after the Pain arc.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting closer to finishing the show.  Once I finish it I'm not sure what series I'll binge next.  I'll probably watch season 5 of the English dub of MHA first.  Then I'll either watch the original Inuyasha or just take a break from anime for awhile.


Then you'll just have the movies left to watch.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season twelve of Naruto Shippuden.  Season thirteen is starting out really good.  I REALLY can't wait to get to episode 327 or 328 though to hear that one OST song and see something special (won't spoil what it is).  I'm around 50 episodes or less away from it and it's going to be so epic, along with the rest of the story that unfolds.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Neb said:


> After 7 years of watching anime semi-regularly I finally watched a few episodes of Sailor Moon. The lead voice actress’ voice is ear grating and the plot makes no sense, but I love the art and fast pace. It’s refreshing to watch an anime that doesn’t go at a snail’s pace (even a lot of anime I like have this issue).


Kotono Mitsubishi (Usagi) also famously voices Misato Katsuragi from Evangelion and Juri Arisugawa from Utena; she has a lot of range. I  think they were really playing up the irresponsible crybaby angle of her character with that decision. 

I've also been (re)watching Sailor Moon veeeery slowly and am almost done with season one. I started Way of the Househusband yesterday and it's pretty cute, but I wasn't expecting it to be a sketch show more than anything else. I really like their cat, though, his bits are always fun.


----------



## Midoriya

Lady Timpani said:


> Kotono Mitsubishi (Usagi) also famously voices Misato Katsuragi from Evangelion and Juri Arisugawa from Utena; she has a lot of range. I  think they were really playing up the irresponsible crybaby angle of her character with that decision.
> 
> I've also been (re)watching Sailor Moon veeeery slowly and am almost done with season one. I started Way of the Househusband yesterday and it's pretty cute, but I wasn't expecting it to be a sketch show more than anything else. I really like their cat, though, his bits are always fun.



I was actually recommended Way of the Househusband by a close friend.  I really need to watch it, lol.


----------



## tumut

Watched the 2002 Slice of Life anime Haibane Renmei

Now easily one of my favorite anime ever, and only 13 episodes. It leaves you with more questions than answers and has excellent pacing. Faces issues including suicide, guilt, self worth, love,  forgiveness, and salvation. 

Not to mention the animation is gorgeous. I would reccomend especially to Studio Ghibli fans.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode nine is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E9, "Humming Fairy"



Naofumi, Rishia, and Kizuna are unable to go back to Raphtalia's location using the Dragon Hourglass.  They go back to Kizuna's people and enlist the help of Ethnobalt in order to create a shikigami for Naofumi.  Kizuna already has a shikigami named Chris, and using Raphtalia's hair Naofumi creates one called Raph-Chan.  They then use his shikigami and Ethnobalt's transportation powers to go find Raphtalia and Filo.  While walking through the streets of an enemy country they encounter the place where Filo is being held and forced to do shows.  Naofumi, Rishia, and Kizuna break in at night and rescue Filo.  Later they come back and see the wanted signs for them, but one for the Katana Vassal Weapon Hero as well.  Just then Naofumi notices that Raphtalia's stats have disappeared!  Oh no!  But the shikigami of her is still alive.  Just what could this mean for our heroes?



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode ten.  "Katana Hero."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Autumn247

I finally got myself a Netflix subscription, started watching Kotaro Lives Alone


----------



## slzzpz

Watching Hellsing Ultimate!


----------



## nyx~

I haven't started a long series in a while since school was coming to an end and I was super busy, but I have been watching a few airing series. First is Spy x Family, which I absolutely love. Anya is so adorable (which it's extremely rare for me to not find a child character annoying) and I love the plot a lot and can't wait to see where it goes. I'm also watching Shikimori is Not Just a Cutie, which honestly isn't that amazing but it is a cute romance, and I love the animation style.

Other than that I've been waiting for the Komi Can't Communicate dub to come out since that's what I watched the first part in, as well as contemplated what long series I'm gonna start for the summer!


----------



## BakaRina

I started watching Love Live! this week and I'm close to finishing the first season of it. So far I'm enjoyiing it. I started watching season 3 of Kaguya: Love is War and caught up with the latest epsiode this morning. I can't wait for the next episode soon!

I also started rewatching Overlord and Detective Conan whenever I have some free time since it had been a while since I've last seen their episodes.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Venti said:


> I was actually recommended Way of the Househusband by a close friend.  I really need to watch it, lol.


It's cute! I haven't watched any more of it but the first two episodes are funny. The art style is kind of neat too, it's more like the manga has come to life panel by panel.


----------



## BakaRina

I finished the first season of Love Live and started to watch the second season this morning. Hopefully I'll be finished with it soon to move onto the movie and then the sequel next.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode ten is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E10, "Katana Hero"



Raphtalia finds herself in prison with L'Arc, Therese, and Glass.  The four of them work together to escape and get away.  They fight and eat together as Raphtalia grows.  They then decide to try and meet with Kizuna's group, but arrive at the choosing of the Katana Vassal Weapon party.  Kazuki is there too, and goes to try and wield the weapon.  Unfortunately for him, the weapon chooses Raphtalia (and also probably unfortunate for Raphtalia and her group because they have to escape again).  Raphtalia arrives at a shrine for the Katana Hero, and is given a new outfit that strengthens her abilities.  Kazuki shows up and him and Raphtalia duel, with Raphtalia winning the duel.  Another beast is after Raphtalia, and just when she's out of strength and it seems it's the end for her, lo and behold, Naofumi, Filo, Kizuna, and Rishia arrive!  Raphtalia tries to explain to Naofumi, but Naofumi is just glad to see her again.  And she has matured into the Katana Hero of Glass's world too!  Just what awaits our heroes next now that they've regrouped?



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode eleven.  "Kizuna."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## WriterofWritings

I finally have time to watch Yashahime this summer! I've managed to avoid spoilers so I'm looking forward to it. ^.^
Inuyasha was my first anime, about 10ish years ago, so hopefully this kind of lives up to that.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished season 13 of Naruto Shippuden!

Not much to say about this season other than the ninja battles in the war arc were cool.  Especially watching Kakashi and Might Guy fight together like they did in the last war.  Very interesting and fun duo.

Up next there's a five episode season called "Power" which I plan on watching, and then just seasons 15, 16, and 17 left.  However, there's still a ton of episodes to get through before reaching the end.  And after that I will be watching the movies.

Onto the next season!


----------



## LadyDestani

Episode 10 of Spy x Family was hilarious! I don't laugh out loud while watching things very often, but this episode had me rolling.



Spoiler



The DBZ reference was so unexpected and brilliant!



I can't wait to see what they come up with next!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It's been awhile since I've gotten to really dive into anime, but given my new relationship status I sure have some newfound time lol. Anyways, I watched Spy x Family up until episode 9 with my sister so far. Absolutely loving that anime, it's a real gem. I also finally got around to watching the Demon Slayer Mugen Train movie which was good. Excited to start the next season of that, but it only looked like it was 11 episodes? I also want to get around to watching the second season of Love is War as well.


----------



## Midoriya

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's been awhile since I've gotten to really dive into anime, but given my new relationship status I sure have some newfound time lol. Anyways, I watched Spy x Family up until episode 9 with my sister so far. Absolutely loving that anime, it's a real gem. I also finally got around to watching the Demon Slayer Mugen Train movie which was good. Excited to start the next season of that, but it only looked like it was 11 episodes? I also want to get around to watching the second season of Love is War as well.



Demon Slayer is so good!  It may only be 11 episodes, but each episode has so much going for it.  I think you'll enjoy it.  

I really need to watch Spy x Family!  I mostly stick to shounen series, but it's been recommended so much here and other places that I must simply give it a chance!

I'll probably watch it in full once I finish one of the series I'm currently on.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two episode eleven is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E11, "Kizuna"



The episode starts off with L'arc and party catching up with Naofumi and the others.  Then we see Kazuki fall apart like a Jenga tower and die because he didn't listen to the people trying to heal him.  Kyo plans his next move.  Meanwhile, Kizuna convinces L'arc and company to not attack Naofumi's party anymore, and instead try to work with them to stop the Waves.  After upgrading their equipment, Yomogi Emarl, Kyo's childhood friend, attacks Naofumi and everyone else.  She is quickly repelled, and the sword Kyo gave her is destroyed.  Kizuna sits down to talk with her and turn her to Naofumi's side.  Just as things seem to be going in the right direction, however, multiple Waves appear across the sky thanks to Kyo's experiments and efforts.  Kizuna's party is separated from Naofumi's party and sent near Kyo's lab.  Just how will our heroes be able to fend off this major catastrophe?



Up next time on Shield Hero season two, episode twelve.  "Reason to Fight."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

So here's a story about how I got into anime. My first anime was DragonBall Z. But, being young at the time, I thought it was just another cartoon. My buddy in high school years later got me to watch Fullmetal Alchemist so while that is my first anime, DBZ is considered the first by default! A few of my favorite animes include the DBZ series (I still have to watch Super), Brotherhood, Keroro Gunso, Shield Hero and my personal favorite, Gin Tama!


----------



## Neb

I’ve watched two Kyoto Animations anime and neither of them really impress me outside of their animation. The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya isn’t very funny and Love, Chuunibyou, and Other Delusions is insufferably boring. They’re not bad, but they aren’t great either. Are Kyoto Animation’s other shows better?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

tumut said:


> Watched the 2002 Slice of Life anime Haibane Renmei
> 
> Now easily one of my favorite anime ever, and only 13 episodes. It leaves you with more questions than answers and has excellent pacing. Faces issues including suicide, guilt, self worth, love,  forgiveness, and salvation.
> 
> Not to mention the animation is gorgeous. I would reccomend especially to Studio Ghibli fans.


I'm going to check it out!


----------



## tumut

Tried watching Black Clover... it was bad and really just the most cookie cutter shonen ive ever seen


However I did also start Mushi-Shi which is excellent despite being pretty slow-paced


----------



## Corrie

Neb said:


> I’ve watched two Kyoto Animations anime and neither of them really impress me outside of their animation. The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya isn’t very funny and Love, Chuunibyou, and Other Delusions is insufferably boring. They’re not bad, but they aren’t great either. Are Kyoto Animation’s other shows better?


I really liked A Silent Voice, even though that's a movie. 

It depends on your sense of humour but I found Nichijou entertaining and Lucky Star is funny if you're into the otaku type slice of life humour. I have a soft spot for K-On! even though it's a moe blob show but it's definitely not for everyone. 

I've heard good thing about Violet Evergarden but I've never seen it myself.

That said, a lot of KyoAni shows are very moe slice of life so honestly if that's not your thing, you might have better luck checking out other company's works.


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to watch the Hellsing Ultimate series as I got into it recently and I'm enjoying it so far. Currently I'm on the third episode and taking my time with it. I'll probally resume watching the other shows I'm watching sometime soon.


----------



## mocha.

Watching Demon Slayer for the first time! 5 eps in and love it already.


----------



## Neb

I watched episode 9 of Kaguya-sama season 3 dub (I normally prefer sub, but this series is an exception). This is the best episode of the season so far. It was consistently funny and there were a few genuinely sweet segments. I’m looking forward to seeing the rest of the season once the rest of the dub is released.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm on season 15 of Naruto Shippuden now, and almost at the 300 episode mark.  I have to say, that six episode "Power" season was interesting for context.  Only three seasons left to go now!  It's hard to believe I started the OG Naruto a year or two ago, and I'm already almost done with the show.


----------



## Corrie

Just finished Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and good god it was amazing. 



Spoiler



The pacing of the story was fabulous and the character development and bonds were ace. Its cast of characters were all lovely to watch (except Mei lol) and there are many I like. It was also really fun to watch Ed and Winry age as the series progressed and it was neat how gradual it was. The ending was super satisfying and fitting as well, though Roy's mustache is disgusting lolol.



I have some of the light novels and the 4 panel comic book to read still so it's not over yet!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Just got my DVD recently of Dragon Ball Super with all the episodes and 3 movies. Super excited to start that soon.



Venti said:


> I'm on season 15 of Naruto Shippuden now, and almost at the 300 episode mark.  I have to say, that six episode "Power" season was interesting for context.  Only three seasons left to go now!  It's hard to believe I started the OG Naruto a year or two ago, and I'm already almost done with the show.



I need to finish Shippuden at some point. I got to episode 275 and probably haven't watched it for like 5+ years LOL. The filler can be a bit much for me.


----------



## Midoriya

DarkDesertFox said:


> Just got my DVD recently of Dragon Ball Super with all the episodes and 3 movies. Super excited to start that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to finish Shippuden at some point. I got to episode 275 and probably haven't watched it for like 5+ years LOL. The filler can be a bit much for me.



Oh yeah, it's starting to get so amazing as I near the end.  I love watching the strategies they come up with.  I haven't skipped any of the episodes in the entire show, not even the filler.  But that's probably just because I'm a diehard Shounen fan.


----------



## Neb

I'm watching the infamous Endless Eight arc from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. It's actually my favorite part of the show so far. The rest bored me to tears, but this is somewhat interesting. Finding the minor differences each episode is really entertaining.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Man I watched some of the Star Wars Visions a few weeks ago (still need to finish it) but my goodness, it was very weird to see Stars Wars as an anime.

First, some episodes had some very interesting animation style choices. 

Second, at least one episode had a very weird plot that didn’t seem Star Wars at all except it had some Star Wars characters in it 

Third, the animation and voice acting are what you’d expect from an anime and not from a typical Star Wars show/movie, especially including some very common anime tropes like over-the-top action scenes, characters being really dramatic/emotional, or just saying stuff that really doesn’t seem like normal dialogue normal people would say. Definitely gave it a different experience from traditional Star Wars material.

One thing I did like tho was some of the episodes had good concepts and character designs, which I felt would be awesome if expanded upon into its own series. Probably would be paced and structured a lot better that way too, so the story flowed more naturally. 

Over all I give it a 7/10


----------



## juniperemma

Venti said:


> Finished season twelve of Naruto Shippuden.  Season thirteen is starting out really good.  I REALLY can't wait to get to episode 327 or 328 though to hear that one OST song and see something special (won't spoil what it is).  I'm around 50 episodes or less away from it and it's going to be so epic, along with the rest of the story that unfolds.


AH I just started Shippuden! I was obsessed with Naruto when I was in fifth grade, but dropped it when kids in middle school said anime was lame…15 years later I’m catching up ^^” I’m on episode 112 right now, but I’m skipping filler episodes.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Finished Spy x Family and am super excited for the next season! Such a cute and unique anime. My sister also showed me the Sk∞ anime which I have been enjoying a lot as well!


----------



## Midoriya

juniperemma said:


> AH I just started Shippuden! I was obsessed with Naruto when I was in fifth grade, but dropped it when kids in middle school said anime was lame…15 years later I’m catching up ^^” I’m on episode 112 right now, but I’m skipping filler episodes.



That's great!  I'm sorry others turned you away from anime when you were younger.  I find that people like that diss anime because they've never tried watching one themselves, or they're watching the wrong shows for their particular interests.  After all, it's a medium, not a genre.

Ahh, the ending of the Three Tails arc and the beginning of the Sasuke arc... I think you're really going to enjoy the next episodes!


----------



## BakaRina

i've finally finished watching Hellsing and now I'm resuming watching Love Live Sunshine now that I have the time for it. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## juniperemma

Venti said:


> That's great!  I'm sorry others turned you away from anime when you were younger.  I find that people like that diss anime because they've never tried watching one themselves, or they're watching the wrong shows for their particular interests.  After all, it's a medium, not a genre.
> 
> Ahh, the ending of the Three Tails arc and the beginning of the Sasuke arc... I think you're really going to enjoy the next episodes!


Just watched Kakashi’s backstory!!  what are you watching right now?


----------



## Midoriya

juniperemma said:


> Just watched Kakashi’s backstory!!  what are you watching right now?



Ah, I'm on episode 309 currently, which is a flashback/filler episode, but in general I'm in the war arc.

Kakashi's backstory is actually really interesting.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've finished the current seasons of Spy x Family and Rising of the Shield Hero. I enjoyed them both and can't wait for them to resume.

In this coming anime season, I'm looking forward to season 2 of Shadows House and The Girl from the Other Side.


----------



## Corrie

DarkDesertFox said:


> Finished Spy x Family and am super excited for the next season! Such a cute and unique anime. My sister also showed me the Sk∞ anime which I have been enjoying a lot as well!


Ooooh Sk8! What episode are you on right now? Who's your favourite character(s)?


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready to DEFEND.  THIS.  HOUSE!  ONE MORE TIME!  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two finale is here!








Spoiler: for Shield Hero S2E12, "Reason to Fight"



L'arc's party continues to handle the Calamity Wave while Naofumi's party is transported to Kyo's lab thanks to Ethnobalt.  Naofumi and others infiltrate the lab.  Kazuki's followers have been turned into chimeras, and himself into a homonculus.  Raphtalia, Filo, and Yomogi stay behind to take care of them while Naofumi and Rishia go on ahead.  Kyo greets them and riles Naofumi up so that Naofumi goes into rage mode.  Naofumi turns on Rishia and almost kills her before she snaps him back to his senses by reminding him of all the people and things dear to his heart.  With all of his friends by his side, Naofumi unleashes his power at Kyo's power.  It's not enough at first, but they put the Mirror Vassal Weapon in front of the Shield Cardinal Weapon, and combine their powers to unleash an even more gigantic blast at Kyo as the season's opening theme plays.  Kyo makes some last-second remarks about how much of a loser Naofumi is, even though Kyo is the one who is losing, and then fades into nothing.  The Calamity Wave breaks apart and the day is saved thanks to everyone.  Naofumi and his party talk to L'arc's party and want to stay in their world for a bit longer, but since the mission is complete, Naofumi and friends must say a sad goodbye to L'arc, Therese, Glass, and Kizuna.  Back in his own world, Naofumi is given the title of Viscount by the Queen of Melromarc.  With more challenges on the way and a third season coming, Naofumi knows it isn't going to be easy, but that he won't lose... because he is the Shield Hero!



Season in review: Many thought that Shield Hero peaked in season one, and that season two would be worse... for those that watched the second season, however, it wasn't.  In fact, many of the fights, themes, and the writing quality was on par or almost on par with the first season.  As a stand-out isekai anime, The Rising Of The Shield Hero continues to make its mark not by flashy and interesting fighting scenes, but by its writing, particularly the story and warming moments throughout the show that manage to grip many a viewer.  With a third season confirmed to be on the way, Shield Hero fans will be excited for more to come.  The Rising Of The Shield Hero season two gets an 8/10 on the anime scale.  Until next time!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Corrie said:


> Ooooh Sk8! What episode are you on right now? Who's your favourite character(s)?



Currently got to episode 8! Reki is my favorite character so far, but I think the whole cast is great.


----------



## Midoriya

Oh, don't mind me, just going to end the page by showing scenes from the last episode I watched of Naruto Shippuden.  I love Rock Lee and Might Guy so much as characters.  By far my favorite characters in the show.  Reminds me a lot of the relationship I have with my sensei in martial arts.  Whether they're in a funny scene like this.







Or in inspiring scenes like this one,






Rock Lee always has been and always will be one of my favorite anime characters.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm re-watching Komi Can't Communicate, It's been awhile since I've seen it and since I watched it last I believe some new episodes have been added that I haven't seen, but I've re-started from the beginning since I really enjoy the series and wanted to see all of it again, I really didn't realize new episodes were being added regularly so I'm glad I finally re-subscribed to Netflix

I'm also watching Pokémon Master Journeys.  I love the Pokémon anime, it always puts me in a good mood and helps me when I'm feeling down.  It's just so cute, sweet, fun and has some good lessons in it.  I've been watching the anime since I was 5 or 6 and I'm 28 now and never will get tired of it


----------



## Ryumia

I've been picking up on watching Anime a bit lately. Had watched Sleepy Princess in the Demon Castle, Toilet-bound Hanako-kun, The Saint's Magic Power is Omnipotent, and Horimiya. Started watching Fire Force (Season 1) and like what I'm seeing so far. It's a little bit weird for me to watch Anime again since I was about that WebToons life. (I still am about that life though, but I decided to another stockpile read for a bit.) Plan to watch the next season of Fire Force after finishing season one. Haven't decided what comes after that yet.


----------



## Midoriya

Ryumia said:


> I've been picking up on watching Anime a bit lately. Had watched Sleepy Princess in the Demon Castle, Toilet-bound Hanako-kun, The Saint's Magic Power is Omnipotent, and Horimiya. Started watching Fire Force (Season 1) and like what I'm seeing so far. It's a little bit weird for me to watch Anime again since I was about that WebToons life. (I still am about that life though, but I decided to another stockpile read for a bit.) Plan to watch the next season of Fire Force after finishing season one. Haven't decided what comes after that yet.



I hope you enjoy Fire Force!  It's really, really good.


----------



## juniperemma

Venti said:


> Oh, don't mind me, just going to end the page by showing scenes from the last episode I watched of Naruto Shippuden.  I love Rock Lee and Might Guy so much as characters.  By far my favorite characters in the show.  Reminds me a lot of the relationship I have with my sensei in martial arts.  Whether they're in a funny scene like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in inspiring scenes like this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Lee always has been and always will be one of my favorite anime characters.


I LOVE Rock and Guy sensei, they’re so goofy but so strong. I love the bond they have


----------



## Midoriya

It's time for your feature presentation...



Spoiler: feature presentation











Ah, just kidding!  We're not looking for that version of mixed nuts!  We're looking for this one!






Welcome to the wonderful world of spies in... _Spy x Family!  _Since I know most of you have already seen the first season of the show, I am going to be doing something different and only watching one episode a day, and showcasing my favorite scenes from each episode.



Spoiler: episode pictures and thoughts



I absolutely LOVE the relationship between Twilight and Anya.  Truly adorable.  I also love that there's action in this show as well.  It has everything!






....and okay, looks like their relationship isn't the best at times since she's a telepath.  






And I'm praying for you, buddy, that Anya doesn't read _your _mind seeing as you're affiliated with Twilight's mission. 






Get a load of these guys that obviously aren't researchers/scientists and obviously aren't creepy.
















Okay, my mans, but just listen... what if her _drawings _could create world peace? 











Yeah, sure, he's dead already.  In the first episode.  Welp, guess that's the end of this show... 



Anyway, I absolutely love it so far, and I can't wait to watch the rest of the episodes!  ​


----------



## Croconaw

I really want to watch Spy x Family. I actually mentioned it at work to someone that I was thinking of watching it, and they said it was amazing. It’s something to do on my two days off, because that’s what’s in store for me these next two days. From what I’ve seen and heard, it does sound very intriguing.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Croconaw said:


> I really want to watch Spy x Family. I actually mentioned it at work to someone that I was thinking of watching it, and they said it was amazing. It’s something to do on my two days off, because that’s what’s in store for me these next two days. From what I’ve seen and heard, it does sound very intriguing.


I've been thinking of watching it sometime too! Not watching much anime recently but it's on my list.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching Moriarty the Patriot today and I loved it! The opening theme songs were good. The characters were all likeable in their own way. The story was an interesting take on the Sherlock/Moriarty rivalry. There were nods to other famous British icons, real and fictional. I'm so glad I was finally able to watch it!

I also watched the first 3 episodes of RWBY: Ice Queendom which were in a single hour long feature on Crunchyroll. I guess RWBY can be called a proper anime now. Ice Queendom seems to be condensing the story we know from the original and running through it at a rapid pace. All the vital information is there, but I think it's better suited for people who already know the original work because it doesn't give you time to build as much connection to the characters. However, it's also introduced a new character and storyline that was not part of the original. So I guess I'll keep watching to see where it leads.


----------



## Midoriya

It's time for your feature presentation...



Spoiler: feature presentation











Nah, we're not looking for those spies, we're looking for these!








Spoiler: episodes two and three pictures and thoughts



I absolutely LOVE this show even more now.  The family relationship between Twilight, Yor, and Anya is absolutely adorable, and they all have hidden skills as well.






Yeah, I can't accept it either, Anya.  My mans the informant is too short and doesn't have the right hairdo.






Alright, that isn't creepy at all.  Sure, go ahead.  






Geez, did they not try leveling you up?  You must be level one, you noob informant.






Oh snap, it's fate.  Only someone who can sneak up on Twilight deserves to be married to him.  Sorry, informant guy.  You just didn't make the cut.











Dang, mama's got skills.






Nah, don't worry, you're good.  That guy was probably needing a nap anyway.






Congrats!  You're now married to an assassin by way of an illegal document.  Have fun!






Ayyyy, it's the namesake of the opening of the show.  






Is this guy a frog in disguise?  Man, I swear, everyone in this city is hiding something.






Modest.






Me too, pal.






Nah, you're okay, dude.  Your family is absolutely 100% completely normal.   /s 






Madame!  You are SCARING the child!  






Nevermind, the child is pretty ruthless herself.



When I resume the show I'll binge episodes four, five, and six together.  Until next time!


----------



## Corrie

Guys, Studio Trigger doing a Panty and Stocking anime project! Excited for it? What do you think it'll be?


----------



## LadyDestani

Corrie said:


> Guys, Studio Trigger doing a Panty and Stocking anime project! Excited for it? What do you think it'll be?


I hadn't heard about this yet, so thanks for posting. I loved the original series. Not sure what this new project will be but I hope it'll be good.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Guys, Studio Trigger doing a Panty and Stocking anime project! Excited for it? What do you think it'll be?


Never really watched it, but it's weird that so many of the old shows from the 2000s are getting rebooted. I saw Panty and Stocking, Trigun, and Bleach trending on Twitter when I checked to see how my friends were doing. It's really cool though!

I remember how cool it was to randomly just catch Samurai Jack's reboot trailer on Adult Swim one night.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished season 15 of Naruto Shippuden!  All I can say about this season without spoiling anything is that the action scenes were pretty cool.

Now I'm on season 16, which is the penultimate season with the way everything is set up.  Season 17 is the final season, but consists of a LOT of episodes.  I'm looking forward to watching even more ninja battles, and I'm now only 8 episodes away from seeing something pretty cool.  

Also, does this guy every stop worrying?






No, the answer is no.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Finished Sk∞ the other day! Very solid anime overall. Had a great ending which is always a strong determining factor for me in how I feel about the anime overall. Not sure if they plan a second season, but in my opinion it doesn't really need one. It's always great to see more content, but I get worried about them ruining an anime with more seasons like with The Promised Neverand. I'm also 32 episodes into Dragon Ball Super. Super hooked on it. I always love that Dragon Ball implements a family focus because I feel like that's something a lot of anime lacks. The relationships between all the characters just feels really great. Goku will never be in my top favorite characters though because he's just too airheaded for my taste. Like, airheaded to the point of threatening the destruction of the Earth just to fight someone again...


----------



## TheDuke55

@Venti Even if someone managed to knock him out in battle, he'd still be over-worrying in his dream. I totally forgot about him. He and his sister are extreme opposites.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just saw the trailer for season 2 of To Your Eternity! It's coming this fall and I'm so excited!


----------



## Midoriya

I made it to episode 330 of Naruto Shippuden and saw a lot of cool things.  But I love this counting song, it will play in my dreams while I sleep...



Spoiler: counting song contains some show spoilers











Oh yeah, and can't forget the one to top them all (aside from openings and endings)...






I'm really looking forward to watching the next 170 episodes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> Guys, Studio Trigger doing a Panty and Stocking anime project! Excited for it? What do you think it'll be?


According to angry people on twitter, anyone who likes Panty and Stocking are [kid lovers], also Wario is a Trump supporter. I need sleep.


----------



## Neb

I found a handy tip for watching anime! If you get easily distracted like me, try putting your phone in another room. That prevents you from checking for notifications on websites.

Edit: I also started Kill la Kill. It's exactly the kind of anime I've been looking for. There's ton of well animated action, while having a fun story. After a ton of slow paced slice of life anime this is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## amemome

Noticed Aharen was done airing for the season so I've started watching!

I'm two episodes in and it has been cute so far. It seems like a Komi-esque anime (similar themes and narrative direction) so far as well, but that's just my hunch!


----------



## Croconaw

I decided to watch _Tomako Love Story._ It was the first anime movie that I watched. They have the full movie uploaded on YouTube. I thought it would be an interesting watch so I took the plunge. I just wish there was some continuation because it ended in a way where we need to know more, lmao.

I plan on watching or at least looking to ReLIFE. It’s a really short anime and it seems like something I’d be into. I haven’t watched any of it yet, though, so I can’t really comment on it.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I decided to watch _Tomako Love Story._ It was the first anime movie that I watched. They have the full movie uploaded on YouTube. I thought it would be an interesting watch so I took the plunge. I just wish there was some continuation because it ended in a way where we need to know more, lmao.
> 
> I plan on watching or at least looking to ReLIFE. It’s a really short anime and it seems like something I’d be into. I haven’t watched any of it yet, though, so I can’t really comment on it.


I liked Tamako Love Story! 



Spoiler



The ending was so cute!! When Mochizou blushed and hid his head into his hands. PLEASE.



It actually is based off the Tamako Market series so I'm happy to hear you liked it. Funny enough, I preferred the movie to the entire show lol.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished season 16 of Naruto Shippuden the other day!  All I can say is that a lot of cool and interesting stuff was revealed.



Spoiler: Naruto Shippuden spoilers



I love how Itachi and Sasuke fought together against Kabuto, and essentially won.  Naruto's Kurama transformation is really, really cool as well.  I'm not sure who's more scary, Obito or the real Madara.  



Now I'm on the final season, season 17, although it has WAY more episodes than the other seasons because it spans from the 300's to the end of the show, episode 500.  Really looking forward to making my way through it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay so I know I usually come here to ****post abt how King of the Hill is the best anime but my friend (whom I met a week and a half ago and I do in fact love dearly even tho we're just staying friends for now) is a big anime fan and wants me to watch *My Hero Academia* and *Ouran High School Host Club*. these are his two favorite animes and said if I'm gonna be friends w him then I need to embrace them 

coming from someone who has only ever watched the Pokemon anime and a few episodes of Black Butler and Death Note, I need advice. what would you anime experts say about these shows? should I keep anything in mind? is there something I might miss bc I don't watch anime much? maybe I'm overthinking this lol.

I'm also interested in watching *Sailor Moon* which my friend hasn't actually seen but it looks really adorable, I love Usagi and the little moon cat Luna


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay so I know I usually come here to ****post abt how King of the Hill is the best anime but my friend (whom I met a week and a half ago and I do in fact love dearly even tho we're just staying friends for now) is a big anime fan and wants me to watch *My Hero Academia* and *Ouran High School Host Club*. these are his two favorite animes and said if I'm gonna be friends w him then I need to embrace them
> 
> coming from someone who has only ever watched the Pokemon anime and a few episodes of Black Butler and Death Note, I need advice. what would you anime experts say about these shows? should I keep anything in mind? is there something I might miss bc I don't watch anime much? maybe I'm overthinking this lol.
> 
> I'm also interested in watching *Sailor Moon* which my friend hasn't actually seen but it looks really adorable, I love Usagi and the little moon cat Luna



My Hero Academia is truly great and is a major reason why I had my username as Midoriya on this site for so long.  It's basically action and superhero stuff, but it's really entertaining.  It's a really popular show, so I think you should give it a chance.

I haven't watched the other two, but I know Sailor Moon is pretty good from hearing about it from others.  And it's a cute show as well.

Not sure about Ouran High School Host Club.  I've heard mixed things about it from others.  I'd say if your friend wants you to, you should give it a chance.  Definitely don't feel bad if you have to drop any of these three though.  It'll just mean they weren't interesting to you or up to your tastes.


----------



## QueenCobra

I read manga a lot more than I watch anime. I haven't seen a lot lately, but I started reading Konosuba from my library. It's an interesting concept, and I like the fantasy setting.
I also started reading Wonder Cat Kyuu-Chan. It was released last year, so it doesn't have an anime adaptation yet, but it when it does, it will be adorable.


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay so I know I usually come here to ****post abt how King of the Hill is the best anime but my friend (whom I met a week and a half ago and I do in fact love dearly even tho we're just staying friends for now) is a big anime fan and wants me to watch *My Hero Academia* and *Ouran High School Host Club*. these are his two favorite animes and said if I'm gonna be friends w him then I need to embrace them
> 
> coming from someone who has only ever watched the Pokemon anime and a few episodes of Black Butler and Death Note, I need advice. what would you anime experts say about these shows? should I keep anything in mind? is there something I might miss bc I don't watch anime much? maybe I'm overthinking this lol.
> 
> I'm also interested in watching *Sailor Moon* which my friend hasn't actually seen but it looks really adorable, I love Usagi and the little moon cat Luna


I haven't watched Ouran High School Host Club or much of Sailor Moon, but I think they're both pretty popular. I really like My Hero Academia. It's a fun show about a school for superheroes that dips into some pretty serious storylines for character development. Plus it has a lot of cool characters.

I think you should give them a shot if your friend likes them. It never hurts to try something new and you may find out you like them too. That's how I got into anime myself was because someone I liked took the time to show me some anime that suited my taste.

And for what it's worth, wanting to share something you love with someone else is a good sign that they want to become closer to you, whether that's just as friends or more, it still shows genuine interest.

Also forgot to address this question: I don't think you'll miss anything. Everybody has to start somewhere and generally most anime are self-contained. You don't have to have knowledge of other anime in order to watch them. Sometimes there are parodies or easter eggs that you might not get if you haven't seen those other anime, but it won't hurt your enjoyment of the show or make it so that you can't follow the plot.


----------



## Corrie

QueenCobra said:


> I read manga a lot more than I watch anime. I haven't seen a lot lately, but I started reading Konosuba from my library. It's an interesting concept, and I like the fantasy setting.
> I also started reading Wonder Cat Kyuu-Chan. It was released last year, so it doesn't have an anime adaptation yet, but it when it does, it will be adorable.


I looked up Wonder Cat Kyuu-Chan and it looks adorable! The artstyle gives me Bee and Puppycat vibes. Definitely gonna give it a read!


----------



## Croconaw

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


A whole day late replying to this, lol, but I’d say just try them out. Don’t feel obligated to get into certain things just because someone you’re friends with or have feelings for is into them. From my own experience, that never works out well and you won’t be truly happy because you aren’t doing what _you_ like.

With that being said, I actually tried to get into anime my high school year. A friend group I was trying to fit into was really into it, and I thought that trying out some of their favorites would get me into it. I ended up watching Soul Eater and Fairy Tail, which were both anime that I couldn’t get into even though I tried. Believe me, I tried. Honestly, that whole experience had me considering dropping anime completely. 

I came to this thread and asked for recommendations for a different anime to try and I ended up getting really deep into the My Hero Academia rabbit hole. I was recommended quite a few by @Venti afterwards. _Thank you._ I think all anime are different and if you’re not into one, there are bound to be some you will enjoy. If you find yourself not enjoying these two that you were recommended, I wouldn’t drop anime completely. I’d try out some different genres, because there really are some for everyone. They even have some centered around sports, which isn’t even a big topic in Japan, but they exist. I actually want to try some of those eventually, but I’m in no rush.

My Hero Academia was probably the first thing I found myself so emotionally involved in. The character development is so deep and it kind of tears at your heartstrings. I’m a pretty emotionally person, and I know that, but the first few episodes really got me.


----------



## LunaRover

I have been watching Horimiya recently and it is a very cute and to-the-point romance show. Highkey fangirling over the characters >_<^;;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Croconaw said:


> A whole day late replying to this, lol, but I’d say just try them out. Don’t feel obligated to get into certain things just because someone you’re friends with or have feelings for is into them. From my own experience, that never works out well and you won’t be truly happy because you aren’t doing what _you_ like.
> 
> With that being said, I actually tried to get into anime my high school year. A friend group I was trying to fit into was really into it, and I thought that trying out some of their favorites would get me into it. I ended up watching Soul Eater and Fairy Tail, which were both anime that I couldn’t get into even though I tried. Believe me, I tried. Honestly, that whole experience had me considering dropping anime completely.
> 
> I came to this thread and asked for recommendations for a different anime to try and I ended up getting really deep into the My Hero Academia rabbit hole. I was recommended quite a few by @Venti afterwards. _Thank you._ I think all anime are different and if you’re not into one, there are bound to be some you will enjoy. If you find yourself not enjoying these two that you were recommended, I wouldn’t drop anime completely. I’d try out some different genres, because there really are some for everyone. They even have some centered around sports, which isn’t even a big topic in Japan, but they exist. I actually want to try some of those eventually, but I’m in no rush.
> 
> My Hero Academia was probably the first thing I found myself so emotionally involved in. The character development is so deep and it kind of tears at your heartstrings. I’m a pretty emotionally person, and I know that, but the first few episodes really got me.


honestly I'm willing to try it bc I've never truly given anime a chance. the only ones I've watched are kinda too edgy/dark for me (like death note) or they are Pokemon lol. my brother's friends watched shows like DragonBall Z and Inyuasha when we were kids but bc they weren't my friends I didn't really care.

I may end up liking those shows just like all my other favorites and I don't even realize it yet. I'm actually particularly excited about watching sailor moon bc it looks so cute and fun 

edit: also forgot to mention I'm generally not one of those people who forces myself to like something just to impress someone else. even if I end up not liking the shows we have many other things in common!


----------



## Corrie

xSuperMario64x said:


> honestly I'm willing to try it bc I've never truly given anime a chance. the only ones I've watched are kinda too edgy/dark for me (like death note) or they are Pokemon lol. my brother's friends watched shows like DragonBall Z and Inyuasha when we were kids but bc they weren't my friends I didn't really care.
> 
> I may end up liking those shows just like all my other favorites and I don't even realize it yet. I'm actually particularly excited about watching sailor moon bc it looks so cute and fun
> 
> edit: also forgot to mention I'm generally not one of those people who forces myself to like something just to impress someone else. even if I end up not liking the shows we have many other things in common!


Anime has lots of different genres so you're bound to like something. What types of other shows do you typically like? We can help pinpoint you to the anime we'd think you'd like! 

I watched a lot of slice of life shows but eventually got bored and fell off the anime train. Then got into it again by watching more gang/mafia/mystery/drama type shows.


----------



## Romaki

I watched and finished Assassination Classroom for the first time. One of the few shows I'm interested in rewatching, it just has that kind of appeal to me. It's really good, but for me some episodes are also all over the place. I'm glad it just stuck to its plot and ended when it was done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Corrie said:


> Anime has lots of different genres so you're bound to like something. What types of other shows do you typically like? We can help pinpoint you to the anime we'd think you'd like!
> 
> I watched a lot of slice of life shows but eventually got bored and fell off the anime train. Then got into it again by watching more gang/mafia/mystery/drama type shows.


I'm mostly into shows and movies that are funny, basically comedies. not really into shows that are outlandish or ridiculous (thinking of Rick and Morty as an example), rather silly funny (Spongebob) and down-to-earth funny (King of the Hill). if I can't find humor in something I'm watching then it really doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Corrie

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm mostly into shows and movies that are funny, basically comedies. not really into shows that are outlandish or ridiculous (thinking of Rick and Morty as an example), rather silly funny (Spongebob) and down-to-earth funny (King of the Hill). if I can't find humor in something I'm watching then it really doesn't appeal to me.


Hmm, maybe Saiki K? It's got a very deadpan type humour. Kinda crack-ish lol. I found it hilarious.


----------



## Midoriya

Corrie said:


> Hmm, maybe Saiki K? It's got a very deadpan type humour. Kinda crack-ish lol. I found it hilarious.



Yeah, if you're into comedy, @xSuperMario64x , I'd definitely recommend Saiki K as well.  I've only seen a few clips of it, but from what I did see it was hilarious.


----------



## TheDuke55

Been getting back into One Piece. Not very far and just following the Funimation dub. I like the show a lot, it's great, but honestly the author kind of sucks with writing females. They're all crying damsels in distress all the time. It's funny watching his hardcore followers trying to defend it.


----------



## Fey

okay so I know I usually come here to ****post abt how King of the Hill is the best anime but my friend (whom I met a week and a half ago and I do in fact love dearly even tho we're just staying friends for now) is a big anime fan and wants me to watch *My Hero Academia* and *Ouran High School Host Club*. these are his two favorite animes and said if I'm gonna be friends w him then I need to embrace them 


xSuperMario64x said:


> coming from someone who has only ever watched the Pokemon anime and a few episodes of Black Butler and Death Note, I need advice. what would you anime experts say about these shows? should I keep anything in mind? is there something I might miss bc I don't watch anime much? maybe I'm overthinking this lol.
> 
> I'm also interested in watching *Sailor Moon* which my friend hasn't actually seen but it looks really adorable, I love Usagi and the little moon cat Luna


From what I know about you, My Hero Academia could be up your alley. That is, if you enjoy action in general—the characters are interesting, but the primary aspect of the show is highly action-oriented. The plot develops through action. The characterization happens via action. If you don’t like that aspect, you’ll be bored.

Ouran High School Host Club is fun. It’s a silly comedy with a romance angle. Honestly, while entertaining, there are much better shows out there both in terms of comedy and romance, so despite being a “classic”, it never left much of an impression on me.

EDIT: Something went wonky with the quote formatting here and I can’t seem to fix it. I give up lol—first paragraph should be part of the quotation, to be clear


----------



## Croconaw

I finally got around to watching the first episode of Spy x Family. I like how it’s pretty early in the show still, and I can watch it along with everyone else watching it. I think it’s pretty good, but this is based solely on the first episode. 

I’m not one to watch multiple anime at a time. I got up to the third season of MHA, but I’ve taken a small break from watching it. I might pick up in the next month or so.


----------



## TheDuke55

@xSuperMario64x What are you talking about? King of the Hill is an anime.



Spoiler



















It's kind funny how well Hank's dialogue fits in for Kuwabara actually...


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x What are you talking about? King of the Hill is an anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind funny how well Hank's dialogue fits in for Kuwabara actually...



OMG, I'm already tired today and that video destroyed what's left of me.  I love no matter how big the monster is, Hank/Kuwabara just keeps shutting them down.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x What are you talking about? King of the Hill is an anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind funny how well Hank's dialogue fits in for Kuwabara actually...


ya aint gotta tell me bro


----------



## tessa grace

Venti said:


> My Hero Academia is truly great and is a major reason why I had my username as Midoriya on this site for so long.  It's basically action and superhero stuff, but it's really entertaining.  It's a really popular show, so I think you should give it a chance.
> 
> I haven't watched the other two, but I know Sailor Moon is pretty good from hearing about it from others.  And it's a cute show as well.
> 
> Not sure about Ouran High School Host Club.  I've heard mixed things about it from others.  I'd say if your friend wants you to, you should give it a chance.  Definitely don't feel bad if you have to drop any of these three though.  It'll just mean they weren't interesting to you or up to your tastes.


You've never seen host club im shocked!!
My opinion on it is that the anime is more for kicks and pretty iconic, but I think the manga is A LOT better. @xSuperMario64x if you're looking for a show with actual closure, don't expect that from Ouran or read the manga too. I still recommend it though!


----------



## Deardaniel

Weiland said:


> I'm a huge fan of Death Note (both anime and manga). It's so nostalgic because when I was in my emo phase, I was SOOO into it. My old friend, Beth, got me into it biiiiiiiiiiiig time. I remember just watching it constantly, relishing in every moment I watched it. I loved Light as an anti-hero. Mello and Ryuk are my favourite characters by far


It’s so amazing I’m a huge misa misa fann


----------



## Croconaw

One of my friends recommended me One Piece, and I don’t know much about it. All I know is that it’s very long (like, 500+ episodes, I believe). I don’t think I have the patience to watch something that long. I _probably_ could, but I’d have to be extremely into it. I might watch the first episode or two, and make a decision from that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I might be starting Jojo's Bizarre on the Stardust Crusader arc. Am I doing it right?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2022



Croconaw said:


> One of my friends recommended me One Piece, and I don’t know much about it. All I know is that it’s very long (like, 500+ episodes, I believe). I don’t think I have the patience to watch something that long. I _probably_ could, but I’d have to be extremely into it. I might watch the first episode or two, and make a decision from that.


I have enjoyed that off and on. I didn't get into something called .hack//roots because they didn't bother making the characters likable by episode 4.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been watching Kimagure Orange Road. It’s considered a pioneer for the romcom anime genre. I can see why. The animation and soundtrack are excellent, if very dated. I struggle to like the protagonist much. He keeps leading one girl on while pursuing someone who has shown to not be interested in him multiple. I know he’s supposed to be immature, but it comes across as manipulative. Otherwise it’s a decent anime. I would say that newer anime in the genre are better though.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been watching a couple of new anime from this season.

1. Shadows House Season 2
I loved season 1 and I'm really enjoying season 2 so far as well. The scope has broadened so we're now getting background on some of the support characters while still learning more about the secrets of the Shadows House and family. I love this anime so much!

2. Smile of the Arsnotoria
I was on the fence about this anime and I still am. The trailer didn't tell me much but I like the character design, so I decided to give it a chance. While there are hints that conflict will eventually make its way into the story, so far it has been a slice of life anime about a group of girls with different powers. It moves very slowly, but there is a character I like (Little Al) and I'm still interested in finding out more about the bad guys if and when they ever get properly introduced.


----------



## LadyDestani

I recently started watching Gosick since I found it on Crunchyroll and I like it so far. I'm only a few episodes in, but it's interesting. I can't wait to watch more.


----------



## nyx~

I had the urge to rewatch Tokyo Revengers last week and now I'm fully obsessed with the series again and can't wait for season 2! The first volume of the manga also came out in English finally so I ran to the bookstore to get it lol.

Other than that, I started the Devil is a Part-Timer season 2 and the new animation style threw me for a loop at first. I have nothing against it, they just look more baby-ish to me? But I can't wait to see where they go with this season!


----------



## Franny

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I might be starting Jojo's Bizarre on the Stardust Crusader arc. Am I doing it right?


noooo. you should absolutely watch the beginning parts, there's no reason not to. part 3 references the first two parts quite a bit so you shouldn't skip around. part 2 is my absolute favorite part.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Franny said:


> noooo. you should absolutely watch the beginning parts, there's no reason not to. part 3 references the first two parts quite a bit so you shouldn't skip around. part 2 is my absolute favorite part.


I'm just having trouble getting a hold of the sets at a decent price. I'm looking forward to Golden Wind with Bruno. Maybe with the rightstuf's holiday sale. I am aware that the dvds are more censored than the bluray, would you know if that would be just in some fight scenes?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2022

Square enix has a manga app where the censorship is done by a bot, with some odd results.


----------



## Franny

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm just having trouble getting a hold of the sets at a decent price. I'm looking forward to Golden Wind with Bruno. Maybe with the rightstuf's holiday sale. I am aware that the dvds are more censored than the bluray, would you know if that would be just in some fight scenes?


I watched on Crunchyroll and I don't remember the extent of the censorship if any. I don't watch on DVD/blu-ray so I couldn't tell you


----------



## Neb

I've been watching a few anime from the 2000s and it's been super nostalgic. That's the era I started watching anime in so even shows I didn't grow up with feel very familiar.


----------



## Midoriya

I just made it to the episode of Naruto Shippuden where 



Spoiler



Neji dies


, and I have to agree with some comments I've seen that say the death was easily avoidable.  I mean... it was unexpected, but also not as meaningful as it could have been.  I honestly was just memeing around and said Naruto was playing a Classic Lunatic file of Fire Emblem and he lost an important unit, and now he has to restart the map.  Don't get me wrong, the buildup to this part of the show and hype has been great, but some of the writing decisions are kind of... questionable.  Anyway, I'm almost to episode 400.  Then I'll just have 100 episodes left to go!


----------



## Soigne

I started watching Evangelion the other day & I'm really surprised I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Soigne said:


> I started watching Evangelion the other day & I'm really surprised I haven't seen it yet.


I couldn't get invested.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m considering watching Death Note. I’ve never seen it before or even heard anything about it aside from a brief description, so I’d be going in blind. It seems intriguing by the description, at least. Although, it’s not the norm in something I would typically watch — but more than open to trying new things. After all, I can stop watching if I’m not feeling it.

I’m actually more into romance/drama stuff, surprisingly. I kind of want to start watching Ouran High School Host Club, which seems a bit more up my alley, I’d say. I’m watching the first episode in the next day or two, actually.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Croconaw said:


> I’m considering watching Death Note. I’ve never seen it before or even heard anything about it aside from a brief description, so I’d be going in blind. It seems intriguing by the description, at least. Although, it’s not the norm in something I would typically watch — but more than open to trying new things. After all, I can stop watching if I’m not feeling it.
> 
> I’m actually more into romance/drama stuff, surprisingly. I kind of want to start watching Ouran High School Host Club, which seems a bit more up my alley, I’d say. I’m watching the first episode in the next day or two, actually.


There's a bit of a difference in tone with the titles you mentioned. 

Deathnote is kind of a supernatural murder mystery from the pov of the killer. Ouran seems to have been rediscovered by the twitter types, who are judging the old anime by newer standards, but I thought it was fun for the reasons you listed.


----------



## Croconaw

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a bit of a difference in tone with the titles you mentioned.


I realize that. I’m just experimenting with different ones. Nothing wrong with trying new things, lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Croconaw said:


> I realize that. I’m just experimenting with different ones. Nothing wrong with trying new things, lol.


I added more info, while avoiding spoilers. I'll just add that both are well made.


----------



## Soigne

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I couldn't get invested.


It does seem a bit slow, but I’ve heard good things about the later episodes.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Finally finished all 131 episodes of Dragon Ball Super! Such a good anime, I really enjoyed it all the way through. Going to miss having episodes to watch, but at least I have a couple movies. I also finished the 3rd season of Love is War. I thought it had a good ending overall! I'm not sure if they plan on making anymore seasons, but if not I think it was okay to end there. Lastly, started and finished The Case Study of Vanitas. It was so good I marathoned it in a day. Excited to check out the second season of it too. It felt good to complete stuff on my watch list.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched The Girl from the Other Side over the past two days. It was broken into three 30-ish minute episodes on Crunchyroll, but is probably best viewed as a movie. The animation is very stylized and works well for this particular story. The story has a haunting, somber tone and feels like a dark fairy tale. It's truly beautiful overall and I'm glad I got to watch it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just wanted to pop in and say last night my SO and I watched the first 3 episodes of Ouran High School Host Club together and I LOVE IT. it's so funny and quirky. definitely want to watch more soon!

I haven't gotten around to watching MHA or Sailor Moon yet but I'm def gonna do that soon, watching OHSHC has given me some confidence that I might actually like watching these shows after all!


----------



## Franny

xSuperMario64x said:


> just wanted to pop in and say last night my SO and I watched the first 3 episodes of Ouran High School Host Club together and I LOVE IT. it's so funny and quirky. definitely want to watch more soon!
> 
> I haven't gotten around to watching MHA or Sailor Moon yet but I'm def gonna do that soon, watching OHSHC has given me some confidence that I might actually like watching these shows after all!


i love sailor moon, it's a classic. its got a very broad appeal so i think you'll enjoy it a lot  be sure to start with the OG anime and not the remake!


----------



## Neb

I finished Ergo Proxy tonight. This might be my favorite anime of all time. It rewards viewers who watch carefully with a captivating story. The soundtrack is great too. The opening alone is easily among my top 5 favorites. It’s a shame some anime elitists think “casual viewers” can’t understand or enjoy it. I’ve only watched 110 different series and I got the entire plot. Sadly I doubt it’ll be ever be a popular series outside of its cult following. Sci-fi anime in general just doesn’t get the same attention as slice of life, action, or fantasy. Many people recommended Serial Experiments Lain for those that enjoy Ergo Proxy, so I’ll try picking it up again.


----------



## poweradeex

At the moment I'm watching My Dress up Darling, Jujutsu Kaisen and Spy X Family.

I'm going to cosplay Yor in a few weeks  or at least I'm planning to.


----------



## Midoriya

poweradeex said:


> At the moment I'm watching My Dress up Darling, Jujutsu Kaisen and Spy X Family.
> 
> I'm going to cosplay Yor in a few weeks  or at least I'm planning to.



Reminds me I'm still only on like, episode four of Spy x Family, lol.

I haven't really been watching anime recently.  Fell off the wagon with it after work got busier and was more interested in video games (plus I can never seem to find the ideal time to just binge).  I'll probably post more about Spy x Family and Naruto Shippuden at some point soon.


----------



## poweradeex

Venti said:


> Reminds me I'm still only on like, episode four of Spy x Family, lol.
> 
> I haven't really been watching anime recently.  Fell off the wagon with it after work got busier and was more interested in video games (plus I can never seem to find the ideal time to just binge).  I'll probably post more about Spy x Family and Naruto Shippuden at some point soon.



I tend to binge it at night and even then it's not really much of a binge. 3 episodes at most, because I get too tired at night then. I definitely fell off for a while but I'm back into it, as well as kpop.

Never gotten into Naruto but I should give it another try. I watched some sort of Demon King academy anime the other day and it had too much violence that it was corny so I noped out of it pretty fast.


----------



## Croconaw

Spy x Family got really good towards the end. It’s a good watch. I’m looking forward to the second and final season of it!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

For the past few weeks I've been keeping up with Lycoris Recoil and Love Live Superstar 2nd season, which are both really really good!!
Lycoris Recoil is basically about girls with guns completing mostly escort missions and working undercover in a cafe, which is actually very fun to watch, I've been enjoying it a lot! Even tho, yknow, characters are really powerful, it doesn't get boring or, at least, for the past episodes it didn't, so I'm really looking forward the next ones   Also, the main characters have such cute designs, I love them sm!!
As for Love Live Superstar 2nd season, I have been enjoying it, but I do have to say - it's very slow for now. We're 5 episodes in and we still have one of the new first years not in the group, which is kind of surprising, since I remember that in the other love lives the show was pretty fast paced. But even though it has been like that, it doesn't feel dull to me, because I really love the characters from this one and the visuals are very pretty too!! Ever since nijigasaki ended, which was very underwhelming for me, I was super excited for superstar, because the first season was super fun, and now that the second season is here I can say that for now I am not disappointed. The new first years feel fresh and exciting, I like them, but Keke and Sumire will forever be my favorites


----------



## LadyDestani

Neb said:


> I finished Ergo Proxy tonight. This might be my favorite anime of all time. It rewards viewers who watch carefully with a captivating story. The soundtrack is great too. The opening alone is easily among my top 5 favorites. It’s a shame some anime elitists think “casual viewers” can’t understand or enjoy it. I’ve only watched 110 different series and I got the entire plot. Sadly I doubt it’ll be ever be a popular series outside of its cult following. Sci-fi anime in general just doesn’t get the same attention as slice of life, action, or fantasy. Many people recommended Serial Experiments Lain for those that enjoy Ergo Proxy, so I’ll try picking it up again.


I haven't watched Ergo Proxy but it's one of those anime that catches my eye every time it pops up somewhere. Then, I unfortunately always forget about it because I'm too busy watching other things. I really should give it a go sometime. But I have seen Serial Experiments Lain and highly recommend it. It's one of my favorite anime of all time. If you like deep plots that really give you something to think about, then Serial Experiments Lain is a must watch. It also has a great opening theme song in my opinion.


poweradeex said:


> At the moment I'm watching My Dress up Darling, Jujutsu Kaisen and Spy X Family.
> 
> I'm going to cosplay Yor in a few weeks  or at least I'm planning to.


Yor is the best! It would be so fun to cosplay as her.


----------



## Plume

I've only seen parts of the first few seasons of Bleach dubbed on Adult Swim back in the day, so I've started watching Bleach in preparation for the new season. I find the characters more likeable subbed, and even though I still dislike her, even Orihime is tolerable in Japanese. The soundtrack is legendary, of course.

(and since it's news to me, I'll share this information...Bleach is streamable for free on Tubi!)


----------



## Midoriya

Plume said:


> I've only seen parts of the first few seasons of Bleach dubbed on Adult Swim back in the day, so I've started watching Bleach in preparation for the new season. I find the characters more likeable subbed, and even though I still dislike her, even Orihime is tolerable in Japanese. The soundtrack is legendary, of course.
> 
> (and since it's news to me, I'll share this information...Bleach is streamable for free on Tubi!)



I've heard mixed things about Bleach, but mostly good things.  I may have to check it out at some point.


----------



## Midoriya

As of writing this post I have officially passed episode 380 of Naruto Shippuden, "The Day Naruto Was Born."  It has taken the past 1-2 years, but I've managed to make it to this point from the first episode of the OG Naruto all while not skipping any episodes at all, not even the filler.  And now I finally get to watch my favorite opening from this show for however many episodes!  Definitely in my top 10 favorites of all of anime openings.  






Only 120 episodes left to go!


----------



## LadyDestani

Venti said:


> I've heard mixed things about Bleach, but mostly good things.  I may have to check it out at some point.


My husband loves Bleach but thought the filler was excrutiating. I've seen bits and pieces of it and I think I'd watch it if it didn't have so much filler that's so badly done. The story itself seems like it's actually pretty good and there are plenty of cool characters.


----------



## Soigne

Venti said:


> As of writing this post I have officially passed episode 380 of Naruto Shippuden, "The Day Naruto Was Born."  It has taken the past 1-2 years, but I've managed to make it to this point from the first episode of the OG Naruto all while not skipping any episodes at all, not even the filler.  And now I finally get to watch my favorite opening from this show for however many episodes!  Definitely in my top 10 favorites of all of anime openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 120 episodes left to go!


I really want to start watching this


----------



## Midoriya

Soigne said:


> I really want to start watching this



It's a great show!  As @TheDuke55 has mentioned it has some writing problems (especially in Shippuden), but overall it's really fun to watch and binge to pass time with.

I'd recommend starting with the original Naruto series if you haven't seen either of them.  It's nine seasons long, but really worth it.  However, it's not _entirely _necessary to watch in order to watch Naruto Shippuden.  Although a lot of the events from the original series are referenced in Shippuden.

If you do decide to watch it I hope you enjoy it!  The show does have a lot of good life lessons in it.


----------



## imorileo

I don’t really watch anime anymore except for anything Studio Ghibli releases. But my favourite animes were Psycho Pass (I even cosplayed as a character when I was a teenager lol) and Samurai 7 (the one from 2004? I think based off of the movie by Akira Kurosawa — Also one of my most fav movies of all time!).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Venti said:


> I've heard mixed things about Bleach, but mostly good things.  I may have to check it out at some point.


It's another long one. I liked it. There are some confusingly placed mini arcs, to keep the main story up with the manga. That could be the filler people are mad at.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Would recommend Moribito Guardian of the Spirit.


----------



## Milleram

Finally started To Your Eternity after forgetting about it for a while. I read the first volume of the manga a few months back. Anyway, I am really enjoying it so far! I watched the first four episodes earlier this evening, and I plan to watch 2 more before I go to bed.


----------



## Autumn247

Anyone have any suggestions for a slice of life type anime?  I have both Amazon prime and Netflix, so something from one of those

Some I've watched already and enjoyed are:
Toradora
Kotaro Lives Alone
Ouron Host Club
Komi Can't Communicate


----------



## Corrie

Autumn247 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a slice of life type anime?  I have both Amazon prime and Netflix, so something from one of those
> 
> Some I've watched already and enjoyed are:
> Toradora
> Kotaro Lives Alone
> Ouron Host Club
> Komi Can't Communicate


I don't have Netflix or Amazon Prime so I'm gonna throw some shows out here. Hopefully at least one of them is on there. 

Tease Master Takagi-san 
Non Non Biyori
Clannad/Clannad After Story
Saiki K
My Roommate is a Cat
Azumanga Daioh


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Autumn247 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a slice of life type anime?  I have both Amazon prime and Netflix, so something from one of those
> 
> Some I've watched already and enjoyed are:
> Toradora
> Kotaro Lives Alone
> Ouron Host Club
> Komi Can't Communicate


Just some suggestions that I’ve watched on Netflix: 

Words Bubble Up Like Soda Pop
A Silent Voice (will need a box of tissues, forewarning.) 
A Whisker Away


----------



## Autumn247

Corrie said:


> I don't have Netflix or Amazon Prime so I'm gonna throw some shows out here. Hopefully at least one of them is on there.
> 
> Tease Master Takagi-san
> Non Non Biyori
> Clannad/Clannad After Story
> Saiki K
> My Roommate is a Cat
> Azumanga Daioh




Thank you!  I'll check them out! Appreciate it 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2022



Legend Of Cats said:


> Just some suggestions that I’ve watched on Netflix:
> 
> Words Bubble Up Like Soda Pop
> A Silent Voice (will need a box of tissues, forewarning.)
> A Whisker Away



Thanks!  I put those on my watchlist now, appreciate the recommendations!


----------



## Corrie

Legend Of Cats said:


> Just some suggestions that I’ve watched on Netflix:
> 
> Words Bubble Up Like Soda Pop
> A Silent Voice (will need a box of tissues, forewarning.)
> A Whisker Away


Ooooh a Silent Voice was lovely! Depressing though lol but still a nice moral. Beautiful messages and animation and art style.

Spoiler for A Silent Voice:



Spoiler



When her sister said she takes pictures of dead things to hopefully motivate her sister to want to live, since she'd see how horrible death is.. That destroyed me. I forget the exact wording but that scene was heavy for me. It was excellent though.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Does Crunchyroll no longer do the access for non-members a week after an episode drops? I went to watch RWBY Ice Queendom a week ago and this were all restricted, and I just went to look at Spy x Family and it was the same thing. I know last summer when the final season of Fruits Basket was airing you could watch a week behind. Demon Slayer season two was restricted to members, but I figured that's because it's massively popular. I just looked it up and apparently it still is??

I feel like I don't watch enough anime to be able to justify a Crunchyroll membership but it seems like more and more Crunchyroll is becoming the sole place to stream newer anime... I'm in a pickle


----------



## Kamex

I finished watching the Pokemon Master Journeys recently and it was great. It's a bit different from the previous Pokemon anime because Ash and his friends travel to various regions instead of just Galar, so the episodes are exciting and fresh. I also really like his friend Go because he managed to catch a Suicune and is very enthusiastic about capturing Pokemon. The third season known as Pokemon Ultimate Journeys: The Series is coming soon to Netflix and I look forward to it. 

I've watched some of the recent Pokemon seasons and I *really* didn't like the XY series. I admired Serena's character development, but the XYZ was focused way too much on Greninja. Like Ash used his Greninja in almost every battle and in the Kalos League and it got tiring. His Greninja also took away attention from the rest of his Pokemon, including his Pikachu. In addition, it was so corny how Ash's Froakie was considered "the chosen one", and his Goodra had a much deeper backstory than Greninja. Goodra was first kicked out of his homeland as a Goomy, and when he trained with Ash and became a powerful Goodra, he learned to stand up for himself and protect his homeland in order to defend his friends. It was a powerful message to the kids, and I wanted the rest of his team to receive some focus as well. I also didn't really like how Ash-Greninja was available in the games. I'm glad that Greninja wasn't included in the Gen 8 games, it's because I got sick of seeing it everywhere. 

The Sun and Moon series was a lot better though. Ash goes through the Island Trials in Alola with his friends Lana, Mallow, Lillie, Sophocles, and Kiawe, each one having vibrant and expressive personalities like in the games. Another thing I liked was that Brock and Misty make a return in the anime. Also, I like that Ash managed to gain his victory at the Alola League and won with his Incineroar. And the Sun and Moon: Ultra Legends series was compelling because of the Ultra Guardian missions that Ash and his classmates went on. 

Anyways, I prefer the Pokemon manga over the anime, mainly because the anime gets repetitive at times. Like in a typical anime episode, Ash typically goes on a journey with his friends and Team Rocket shows up to cause trouble. The Pokemon Adventures manga is a bit different though because it's darker and the main characters often use their own legendary Pokemon in battle. There are even wild Pokemon who attack humans and the battles are very exciting at times. Plus, the main characters are really fleshed out and have lots of personality. 

Oh, and there's a new season called Pokemon: The Arceus Chronicles coming soon, and it's similar to the PL:Arceus game. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Midoriya

Kamex said:


> I finished watching the Pokemon Master Journeys recently and it was great. It's a bit different from the previous Pokemon anime because Ash and his friends travel to various regions instead of just Galar, so the episodes are exciting and fresh. I also really like his friend Go because he managed to catch a Suicune and is very enthusiastic about capturing Pokemon. The third season known as Pokemon Ultimate Journeys: The Series is coming soon to Netflix and I look forward to it.
> 
> I've watched some of the recent Pokemon seasons and I *really* didn't like the XY series. I admired Serena's character development, but the XYZ was focused way too much on Greninja. Like Ash used his Greninja in almost every battle and in the Kalos League and it got tiring. His Greninja also took away attention from the rest of his Pokemon, including his Pikachu. In addition, it was so corny how Ash's Froakie was considered "the chosen one", and his Goodra had a much deeper backstory than Greninja. Goodra was first kicked out of his homeland as a Goomy, and when he trained with Ash and became a powerful Goodra, he learned to stand up for himself and protect his homeland in order to defend his friends. It was a powerful message to the kids, and I wanted the rest of his team to receive some focus as well. I also didn't really like how Ash-Greninja was available in the games. I'm glad that Greninja wasn't included in the Gen 8 games, it's because I got sick of seeing it everywhere.
> 
> The Sun and Moon series was a lot better though. Ash goes through the Island Trials in Alola with his friends Lana, Mallow, Lillie, Sophocles, and Kiawe, each one having vibrant and expressive personalities like in the games. Another thing I liked was that Brock and Misty make a return in the anime. Also, I like that Ash managed to gain his victory at the Alola League and won with his Incineroar. And the Sun and Moon: Ultra Legends series was compelling because of the Ultra Guardian missions that Ash and his classmates went on.
> 
> Anyways, I prefer the Pokemon manga over the anime, mainly because the anime gets repetitive at times. Like in a typical anime episode, Ash typically goes on a journey with his friends and Team Rocket shows up to cause trouble. The Pokemon Adventures manga is a bit different though because it's darker and the main characters often use their own legendary Pokemon in battle. There are even wild Pokemon who attack humans and the battles are very exciting at times. Plus, the main characters are really fleshed out and have lots of personality.
> 
> Oh, and there's a new season called Pokemon: The Arceus Chronicles coming soon, and it's similar to the PL:Arceus game. Can't wait to watch it.



I completely agree with all of this and it's a major reason why I strongly disliked Pokemon XYZ.  Because they place so much importance on Ash-Greninja, and then in the end he doesn't even win because his rival has to because his rival sided with Team Flare?  It just makes no sense.  And I also hate how the rest of his Pokemon were sidelined so much as well.

Also heavy agree on the Alola anime.  It was genuinely fun to watch, and I'm glad Ash finally won a league there.  That was pretty exciting.

I haven't kept up with Masters, only some episodes of it.  I've been meaning to watch more of it, but just haven't had the time.


----------



## Drawdler

I’d like to watch Great Teacher Onizuka; one of my friends stanned it once, but the MC has Reigen energy and I need something new to simp over lol-

yeah, Mob Psycho is good too


----------



## Croconaw

Lady Timpani said:


> -snip-


Personally, I don’t use crunchyroll. I watch anime on watchcartoonsonline. It works for me and Spy x Family is on there. That’s how I watched the first season. I’m not justifying a crunchyroll membership either, says the person with a Spotify subscription lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Croconaw said:


> Personally, I don’t use crunchyroll. I watch anime on watchcartoonsonline. It works for me and Spy x Family is on there. That’s how I watched the first season. I’m not justifying a crunchyroll membership either, says the person with a Spotify subscription lol.


I wasn't sure if we could talk about piracy on here so I was refraining but  thank you for the information


----------



## Corrie

Lady Timpani said:


> I wasn't sure if we could talk about piracy on here so I was refraining but  thank you for the information


LOL I wasn't sure either. I used to use anime kisa but that went down so I now use animension.to. expect ads and pop ups as per usual illegal streaming etiquette. 

I'd love to watch it legally but as you've proven, they decide to make us jump through hoops so I'm not interested in supporting that business model.


----------



## Plume

LadyDestani said:


> My husband loves Bleach but thought the filler was excrutiating. I've seen bits and pieces of it and I think I'd watch it if it didn't have so much filler that's so badly done. The story itself seems like it's actually pretty good and there are plenty of cool characters.


I always check websites like animefillerlist.com if I know I'm about to get into something with a lot of "anime original" episodes, aka filler, so I know what to skip. With Bleach, it's definitely a necessity as there are 164 filler episodes...having seen some of those episodes on TV, all I can say is yikes.


----------



## LadyDestani

Plume said:


> I always check websites like animefillerlist.com if I know I'm about to get into something with a lot of "anime original" episodes, aka filler, so I know what to skip. With Bleach, it's definitely a necessity as there are 164 filler episodes...having seen some of those episodes on TV, all I can say is yikes.


That's literally almost half of the series. Yikes indeed.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Corrie said:


> LOL I wasn't sure either. I used to use anime kisa but that went down so I now use animension.to. expect ads and pop ups as per usual illegal streaming etiquette.
> 
> I'd love to watch it legally but as you've proven, they decide to make us jump through hoops so I'm not interested in supporting that business model.


Yeah like I'm willing to watch with ads or whatever, but to seemingly never release it for ad streaming reminds me of online newspapers forcing you to subscribe to read articles... they're getting a little too big for their britches, I fear.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah like I'm willing to watch with ads or whatever, but to seemingly never release it for ad streaming reminds me of online newspapers forcing you to subscribe to read articles... they're getting a little too big for their britches, I fear.


While I can't help you with using crunchyroll, there was also news regarding Sony/Funimation/Crunchyroll getting bigger for their britches from the beginning of the month. They bought Rightstufanime and immediately purged the naughty content, which also included foreign horror due to the R rating, and some BL.





I agree with this guy, I see no positive.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> While I can't help you with using crunchyroll, there was also news regarding Sony/Funimation/Crunchyroll getting bigger for their britches from the beginning of the month. They bought Rightstufanime and immediately purged the naughty content, which also included foreign horror due to the R rating, and some BL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this guy, I see no positive.


I remember seeing that they had bought RightStuf but hadn't looked too much into it. That's so interesting. I wonder what's going to happen to RightStuf in the long run.


----------



## amemome

Finishing up Deaimon today! It was a cute story. I love to see the different wagashi. I hope some day, I can go to a wagashi-ya and buy myself a couple of different designs and flavors as I'm really curious about the kanten pond with koi/goldfish inside design and classics like the leaf-wrapped ones.

Some parts of the plot were a bit... unrealistic?? But I was watching for the wagashi so it was fine.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

So Netflix is clinging onto the streaming rights of Jojo, releasing it in frustrating batches. Is this accurate?






It probably is having an effect on the dvd/blu-ray sets.


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So Netflix is clinging onto the streaming rights of Jojo, releasing it in frustrating batches. Is this accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably is having an effect on the dvd/blu-ray sets.



Yeah, my friend and I were talking MONTHS ago about how they needed to hurry up and release part 2 of Stone Ocean.  It was taking forever.  And apparently it's out now and I didn't even know?  Because I cancelled my sub to Netflix because it wasn't realistic for me to spend money on it when I'm not using it.

Just kind of fed up with this situation in general.  I wonder if the same thing would have happened if it was on Crunchyroll instead of Netflix...


----------



## TheDuke55

Naofumi said:


> It's a great show!  As @TheDuke55 has mentioned it has some writing problems (especially in Shippuden), but overall it's really fun to watch and binge to pass time with.
> 
> I'd recommend starting with the original Naruto series if you haven't seen either of them.  It's nine seasons long, but really worth it.  However, it's not _entirely _necessary to watch in order to watch Naruto Shippuden.  Although a lot of the events from the original series are referenced in Shippuden.
> 
> If you do decide to watch it I hope you enjoy it!  The show does have a lot of good life lessons in it.


I know a lot of people like Shippuden over Naruto, but I'm the opposite. They could've ended Naruto with the bridge arc in the very beginning and it would had been an amazing show still. That's really something Shippuden can't say, except for maybe at the end of the Pain arc. Not that it is bad, but that none of the Shippuden arcs really tie things up nicely.



Spoiler



The show has some great lessons, but I still don't like it's main message that it seems to imply. Sasuke is not worth all the trouble. He is a terrible friend and no one should ever sacrifice so much on a toxic person. But this is more of an issue with Anime as a whole with the whole friendship theme and your friends can never do something to not be your friend. For impressionable children and teens who this show is geared towards, it's a very terrible message.


----------



## Midoriya

Made it to episode 400 of Naruto Shippuden!  Only 100 episodes left to go.


----------



## Midoriya

New trailer for *My Hero Academia season 6 *released a few days ago on YT.  Apparently season six of the show will air on October 1st, 2022 on Crunchyroll.  Are you ready for some dark and depressing times in this show?  Will I finish the last 100 episodes of Naruto Shippuden before this airs (probably not)?!?  












(If anyone can't view one of these, let me know please)


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Bleach will be airing in October too! I’m going through a drought right now so I’m glad new anime will be releasing.


----------



## Croconaw

I want to watch those two My Hero Academia trailers, but I’m only on season 4 and I’m attempting to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Midoriya

Legend Of Cats said:


> Bleach will be airing in October too! I’m going through a drought right now so I’m glad new anime will be releasing.



Nice!  I have yet to watch Bleach, but I must admit it has piqued my interest (don't know that I'll watch all the filler like I did with Naruto though, lol rip).  The fall season for anime is usually good.  



Croconaw said:


> I want to watch those two My Hero Academia trailers, but I’m only on season 4 and I’m attempting to avoid spoilers.



Ooo yeah, don't watch them then.  Thankfully the thumbnails aren't really spoilers, but yeah, don't click play until you've finished seasons 4 and 5 lol.  I hope you're enjoying the show!


----------



## Croconaw

Naofumi said:


> Ooo yeah, don't watch them then.  Thankfully the thumbnails aren't really spoilers, but yeah, don't click play until you've finished seasons 4 and 5 lol.  I hope you're enjoying the show!


Definitely enjoying it. I may be able to get caught up for the sixth season over my next three days off. I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## nageki

Naofumi said:


> Nice!  I have yet to watch Bleach, but I must admit it has piqued my interest (don't know that I'll watch all the filler like I did with Naruto though, lol rip).  The fall season for anime is usually good.


honestly would STRONGLY advise reading bleach over watching it (so long as you have the brain to read manga, i get it if you dont) since the anime has some wacky pacing problems. it's a fun time but the anime hasn't aged as well as the manga has In My Professional Opinion as a full time bleach liker. if you would still rather watch it then read it then Please do yourself a favor and look up a guide to the filler to work out which episodes to skip (there's like well over 100 eps total of just filler lol)


----------



## Midoriya

nageki said:


> honestly would STRONGLY advise reading bleach over watching it (so long as you have the brain to read manga, i get it if you dont) since the anime has some wacky pacing problems. it's a fun time but the anime hasn't aged as well as the manga has In My Professional Opinion as a full time bleach liker. if you would still rather watch it then read it then Please do yourself a favor and look up a guide to the filler to work out which episodes to skip (there's like well over 100 eps total of just filler lol)



I'm not really a manga reader, but I'll keep this in mind.  Thank you.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Luckily with anime you don’t need the manga to know what’s going on. But yeah bleach has sooooo much filler, I’d skip it lol! I love Naruto too.


----------



## TheDuke55

Naruto had some really bad filler. I can only imagine how annoying Bleach must be if it has 100 episodes of straight filler and not just 100 filler in total. The problem with a lot of filler is that they don't even make it engaging. It's just there to fill a slot and pad the timing so that the magna can get further ahead or just to milk the franchise out indefinitely.

Like I can't even think of that many filler for Naruto that I would watch again. The closest one that comes to being mildly interesting was during the original Naruto. It was after the magna version ended and they were milking out episode after episode so they had enough time between Shippuden or something. 



Spoiler



Anyway it was one of the last filler arcs where Naruto befriends an old man who is supposedly a foreign enemy disguising himself as a civilian. Even then it wasn't on par with the actual episodes or that amazing. But after wadding through so much filler trash it was interesting enough. The best was Kakashi's mask, but that is just one filler episode out of the 100 or so they made throughout the entire series.



One Piece has filler and while I do recall a weak entry here or there, it's no where near as bad as it was with Naruto's. One of the best filler arcs could've easily been canon. Navarone was really good. It also helps that the show knows when to take itself seriously and be silly and mix the two well together.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> - snip -



Yeah, I get what you're saying, but filler isn't usually an issue for me with anime.  I watch anime to fill time anyway, so it doesn't make a difference to me.  I can see how it would for others though.   

Unfortunately I don't think I will ever watch One Piece.  Just never been a fan of the concept and I don't want to watch it, and it's even longer than Naruto in total episodes, so I just don't think it's worth it for me.  Glad that others can enjoy it though.


----------



## Croconaw

Yeah, not really a fan of the longer animes unless it’s something I can really get into. MHA is an exception, as that’s a longer one, at least for me. I think anything more than 100 episodes throws me off a bit, although it isn’t a dealbreaker. 

One Piece was actually recommended to be by a friend but the concept just isn’t something I’m into and I don’t want to invest time into a few episodes just to not ever finish it due to lack of interest.


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, not really a fan of the longer animes unless it’s something I can really get into. MHA is an exception, as that’s a longer one, at least for me. I think anything more than 100 episodes throws me off a bit, although it isn’t a dealbreaker.
> 
> One Piece was actually recommended to be by a friend but the concept just isn’t something I’m into and I don’t want to invest time into a few episodes just to not ever finish it due to lack of interest.



MHA is actually standard length like a lot of newer anime, but yeah, long anime shows are usually a time sink.  The only reason I've stuck with Naruto for so long is because I'm really invested in it.

I find MHA's story and writing to be more compelling than Naruto AND One Piece's though.  And there's little to no filler episodes in MHA, it's just pure action, heartfelt moments, and awesomeness.  It's most likely my favorite superhero anime and will remain in the top spot for superhero anime for me forever.


----------



## TheDuke55

Naofumi said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying, but filler isn't usually an issue for me with anime.  I watch anime to fill time anyway, so it doesn't make a difference to me.  I can see how it would for others though.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think I will ever watch One Piece.  Just never been a fan of the concept and I don't want to watch it, and it's even longer than Naruto in total episodes, so I just don't think it's worth it for me.  Glad that others can enjoy it though.


Some of the Naruto filler did make me scratch my head. I can't recall all of it, but I remember there being some kind of ostrich episode or something that just made me think 'What am I doing lol'

And I understand that about longer shows. People tell me to watch Walking Dead or Game of Thrones and I just don't want to invest all of that time. With One Piece, I kind of like it because you don't really need to understand each arc. They just go on random island adventures and sometimes there's a bit more overlying, but usually the slate is sort of wiped clean with each island they show up to because they're enclosed to strictly that island. If that makes sense.

I'm not saying that to convince you to watch it, but that's why I am able to go back to it after a long hiatus and not be lost.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> Some of the Naruto filler did make me scratch my head. I can't recall all of it, but I remember there being some kind of ostrich episode or something that just made me think 'What am I doing lol'
> 
> And I understand that about longer shows. People tell me to watch Walking Dead or Game of Thrones and I just don't want to invest all of that time. With One Piece, I kind of like it because you don't really need to understand each arc. They just go on random island adventures and sometimes there's a bit more overlying, but usually the slate is sort of wiped clean with each island they show up to because they're enclosed to strictly that island. If that makes sense.
> 
> I'm not saying that to convince you to watch it, but that's why I am able to go back to it after a long hiatus and not be lost.



Yeah, that is fair.  Some of the Naruto filler episodes are really bizarre to be honest.

And that actually sounds kind of nice for One Piece.  I was under the impression for some reason that each island adventure builds on the previous one and you have to watch them all in order.  I don't know why I thought that, but thank you for clearing that up for me.  It helps to know someone like you who has seen all of these shows, lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Naofumi said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying, but filler isn't usually an issue for me with anime.  I watch anime to fill time anyway, so it doesn't make a difference to me.  I can see how it would for others though.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think I will ever watch One Piece.  Just never been a fan of the concept and I don't want to watch it, and it's even longer than Naruto in total episodes, so I just don't think it's worth it for me.  Glad that others can enjoy it though.


With Bleach I actually like a good chunk of the filler. The filler arcs just interrupt a major fight scene they've been building up since the beginning, a few times. They are easy to skip now, if you want, very frustrating when the show was new, and it was a surprise.


----------



## broolow

There a few i watched recently:
Plastic Memories is 13 episodes long and i found that it deals with themes of mortality and dealing with the loss of your loved ones quite well. The last episode was a real punch in the gut, it's not every day that an anime makes me tear up.

Hinamatsuri is a slice of life starring a psychic alien girl and a yakuza member, it's pretty funny but it also has a lot of feel-good tear-jerker moments.

Super Milk Chan is cool, i really like the characters. I really get a kick out of that one scene with the dating sim game.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

I recommend Tokyo Revengers, it’s suspenseful, full of action and a roller costar ride to watch. It’s a masterpiece that I didn’t know existed since I don’t tend to watch anime like this, it deals with gang related conflicts and lifestyle. This isn’t house husband either it’s serious and has a list full of characters to cling on to. It is dubbed for those who like watching dub, there is some big name voice actors in it.


----------



## Midoriya

Legend Of Cats said:


> I recommend Tokyo Revengers, it’s suspenseful, full of action and a roller costar ride to watch. It’s a masterpiece that I didn’t know existed since I don’t tend to watch anime like this, it deals with gang related conflicts and lifestyle. This isn’t house husband either it’s serious and has a list full of characters to cling on to. It is dubbed for those who like watching dub, there is some big name voice actors in it.



Oh, Tokyo Revengers is definitely on my list to watch.  I have a friend who watched it and said it's super good, so I plan on watching it eventually.


----------



## nyx~

^I def wasn't said friend xD
But yeah I 100% agree. Tokyo Revengers is my favorite anime and manga by far! I love all the characters and each arc just keeps bringing me back in for more, I can't get enough lol.

While I impatiently wait for season 2, I've been watching Classroom of the Elite s2 and The Devil is a Part-Timer s2. Both have been really good! I have to say I prefer both of the first seasons but they've still been worth the watch.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Literally! I’ve watched Tokyo Revengers twice now, lol! I’m currently watching Classroom of the Elite, I have yet to figure out if I like where it’s going. I’m trying to figure out if there will be romance in it or not but that’s not a dealbreaker for me. I recently watched Vinland Saga, I’m a big fan of that too.


----------



## Midoriya

Less than two weeks to go until My Hero Academia season six airs... I'm definitely not going to finish Naruto Shippuden in time.  I'm on episode 415 about, so I still have 85 episodes to go.  I'll probably watch MHA as it airs anyway just because I'm so hyped for it.  But I refuse to finish or watch anything else until I finish Naruto Shippuden (really need to catch up on Spy x Family and JJBA: Stone Ocean part II  )


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished watching RWBY: Ice Queendom. While I did enjoy it, I feel that it's best if you've already watched a significant portion of the original RWBY series. The first 3 episodes fly through the character introductions and establish the teams, but at the cost of not really fleshing out the characters. If you don't already know who they are, I imagine it will really leave you wondering why you should care about these people at all. Then, the story goes into a side arc that is all new content, but there are nods to issues that the characters have faced in the original series and hints at some of their futures to come. This will all go over your head if you don't already know the main storyline.

Overall, it's a fun watch if you're already a fan of RWBY, but would not be a good introduction to the series.


----------



## tessa grace

yay genshin impact anime announced!!!! and with ufotable too!!!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m excited for the continuation of Spy X Family. I _really_ need to catch up on MHA as well, but it’s been a bit hectic lately for me. I’ll probably catch up before the next season airs.


----------



## Neb

I’m picking several anime back up from my dropped list to give them a second chance. To name a few they’re Beastars, Megalobox, A Place Further Than The Universe, Angel Beats, and Ninja Nonsense.

These shows definitely vary in quality, but I want to branch out.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Would any of you know about Disney+ getting to stream some Jojo? Saw a post elsewhere mention that.



Neb said:


> I’m picking several anime back up from my dropped list to give them a second chance. To name a few they’re Beastars, Megalobox, A Place Further Than The Universe, Angel Beats, and Ninja Nonsense.
> 
> These shows definitely vary in quality, but I want to branch out.


Rightstuf/nozomi owned the Ninja Nonsense, not sure if Sony/funi/crunchyroll does now. I've tried to watch it a few times, couldn't get past the English voices for a couple of the main characters. The main ninja girl sounds like she thinks it's a preschool show, despite what the character is doing, also it's weird hearing Goku as a pervy ninja master. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Autumn247

Watching season 4 of the original Yu-Gi-Oh anime.  I wish I was into it as a kid, I don't know why I never was.  I was just always focused on Pokemon I guess.  But I really have come to love the Yu-Gi-Oh anime now and am very interested in learning the card game


----------



## Midoriya

Ah yes, I finally made it to and watched my FAVORITE fight in the entire series.  Is it the final battle between Naruto and Sasuke?  No.  Is it their battle against Kaguya?  No.  Does it have to do with Gaara and his ultimate defense?  No.

It's Might Guy using sheer determination and physical strength to land a beatdown on Madara in Six Sage Paths form.  No fight was worth watching for or more epic than this for me.   






_"Night guy!"_


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

broolow said:


> There a few i watched recently:
> Plastic Memories is 13 episodes long and i found that it deals with themes of mortality and dealing with the loss of your loved ones quite well. The last episode was a real punch in the gut, it's not every day that an anime makes me tear up.
> 
> Hinamatsuri is a slice of life starring a psychic alien girl and a yakuza member, it's pretty funny but it also has a lot of feel-good tear-jerker moments.
> 
> Super Milk Chan is cool, i really like the characters. I really get a kick out of that one scene with the dating sim game.


I haven't seen anyone mention Super Milk Chan since Newtype USA magazine was a thing.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention Super Milk Chan since Newtype USA magazine was a thing.


I used to watch Super Milk Chan a long time ago. It was fun but I hadn't thought about it in years.

I've checked out the fall season of anime and there are some titles I'm really excited for. My Hero Academia and Spy x Family of course! I'm hoping that the second season of To Your Eternity will be good. And there's one new anime called Raven in the Inner Palace that has peaked my interest so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Midoriya said:


> Ah yes, I finally made it to and watched my FAVORITE fight in the entire series.  Is it the final battle between Naruto and Sasuke?  No.  Is it their battle against Kaguya?  No.  Does it have to do with Gaara and his ultimate defense?  No.
> 
> It's Might Guy using sheer determination and physical strength to land a beatdown on Madara in Six Sage Paths form.  No fight was worth watching for or more epic than this for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Night guy!"_



Yes! This fight is memorable, there’s so many to choose from but I agree this one stands out. I’ve watched Boruto and I’m not a fan of it but I’ve watched it all the way to this fight scene. Now let me tell you, the duo Naruto & Sasuke is at it’s peak when they fight Momoshiki.


----------



## Midoriya

Legend Of Cats said:


> Yes! This fight is memorable, there’s so many to choose from but I agree this one stands out. I’ve watched Boruto and I’m not a fan of it but I’ve watched it all the way to this fight scene. Now let me tell you, the duo Naruto & Sasuke is at it’s peak when they fight Momoshiki.



Unfortunately, I refuse to watch Boruto at all whatsoever because of the whole Studio Pierrot - Boruto > Black Clover thing, so I can't click play, but I will take your word for it.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Midoriya said:


> Unfortunately, I refuse to watch Boruto at all whatsoever because of the whole Studio Pierrot - Boruto > Black Clover thing, so I can't click play, but I will take your word for it.


Oh no, I don’t know anything about the Studio Pierrot ordeal. I haven’t even watched Black Clover sorry!


----------



## Midoriya

Legend Of Cats said:


> Oh no, I don’t know anything about the Studio Pierrot ordeal. I haven’t even watched Black Clover sorry!



Basically, without getting too much into it, Studio Pierrot was in charge of the animation for both Boruto and Black Clover, but they decided to focus on Boruto because its predecessor would likely boost its popularity.  As a result, Black Clover's animation fell short and is what kept Black Clover from being a top-tier shounen anime (among other reasons).  I'm a huge fan of Black Clover, so I was really stung when I found this out.  

EDIT: No worries that you didn't know.  It's just that I intend to finish Naruto Shippuden and then stop there, and not watch any of Boruto for this reason.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Basically, without getting too much into it, Studio Pierrot was in charge of the animation for both Boruto and Black Clover, but they decided to focus on Boruto because its predecessor would likely boost its popularity.  As a result, Black Clover's animation fell short and is what kept Black Clover from being a top-tier shounen anime (among other reasons).  I'm a huge fan of Black Clover, so I was really stung when I found this out.
> 
> EDIT: No worries that you didn't know.  It's just that I intend to finish Naruto Shippuden and then stop there, and not watch any of Boruto for this reason.


Also, Boruto is an unlikable character, they have to nerf Naruto and Sasuke to elevate the new characters, I don't want to believe Sasuke and Sakura had a kid together, and I've heard it takes over 100 episodes to get good.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm kind of sad that I finished season 2 of Shadows House today. Season 1 was 13 episodes so I thought there would be one more, but this season was only 12 episodes. It was a great 12 episodes, though! We got more focus on some of the older characters, lots of backstory and new information revealed. I'm still very invested in this series and hopeful that a season 3 will be announced soon.


----------



## Midoriya

Only four days until My Hero Academia season six arrives!  I'm so so so so so so HYPEDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!

For anyone here that still watches this show, what are you hoping for most from this new season?


----------



## broolow

I just finished watching Bomberman Jetters and it was pretty good. It honestly surprised me, i wasn't expecting it to be as engaging as it was. Like, i thought it would only have some serious moments here and there but no, the amount of filler (There's only like, 3) is pretty minimal and even the silliest episodes have something that moved the plot forward and kept me interested. I don't recall many other shows that made me care as much about pretty much every character like this one did. 

Also, the soundtrack is really good. Like, "I can actually remember the background music" good. I was pretty happy when i could find the whole thing on Youtube.

Definitely my favourite anime ever so far.


----------



## slzzpz

Just watched Cyberpunk Edgerunners and it was genuinely very good!


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> Only four days until My Hero Academia season six arrives!  I'm so so so so so so HYPEDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!
> 
> For anyone here that still watches this show, what are you hoping for most from this new season?


More Froppy!!! 

In all seriousness, though, I would love even a small story arc delving more into Tsuyu's life and personality. They've been doing that with a few of the supporting characters each season and it's about time she got her own story. In case you can't tell, she's my favorite. 

We've gotten some pretty good development with Tokoyami, but I'd love to see more of him as well. He's my second favorite.

Last season focused a lot on Midoriya (of course), Bakugo, and Todoroki. They made a good trio and things certainly aren't resolved for any of them, so some more progression there would also be welcome.

Also, the backstory for Shigaraki has been really moving. I wouldn't mind seeing more of that for other villains.

Finally, I can't wait to see what new One For All powers might be revealed from the predecessors.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I just dug out a huge stack of Newtype USA preview dvds from the mid 2000's. These used to come with 2 or 3 random episodes of things like Peacemaker, or Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi, and a bunch of trailers. I've heard a couple of these have an episode or trailer of something that didn't end up getting released.


----------



## Corrie

Spy x Family part 2 airs tomorrow! I'm watching the dub though so I wonder when that'll come out.


----------



## Mairmalade

Corrie said:


> Spy x Family part 2 airs tomorrow! I'm watching the dub though so I wonder when that'll come out.


On my list as well! Excited to see the little pink bean back in action.

Other shows I plan to check out this fall:

Blue Lock
Chainsaw Man
Do It Yourself!!
Play It Cool, Guys (I liked Daily Lives of High School Boys a lot, so I'm willing to give this a chance)
The Eminence in Shadow
I started reading Chainsaw Man recently. Not super invested, but early production previews look wild (in a good way).


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> Spy x Family part 2 airs tomorrow! I'm watching the dub though so I wonder when that'll come out.


Same. I’m watching the dub. I’ll get to it eventually, but I’m not someone who needs to watch each episode the minute it airs.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> Same. I’m watching the dub. I’ll get to it eventually, but I’m not someone who needs to watch each episode the minute it airs.


I'm the same. I like to binge so I'll wait. I can't watch an ep a week lol. Same thing with Bungo Stray Dogs S4, I'm waiting til the dub comes out fully or almost fully before watching. Hopefully it gets a dub anyway.


----------



## Midoriya

The wait is *OVER!*

My Hero Academia season six is finally here!  ARE YOU READY TO ROCK?!?!?








Spoiler: for S6E1, A Quiet Beginning



We get a recap on what has previously occurred, with Hawks having infiltrated the Paranormal Liberation Front, lead by Shigaraki.  The heroes make plans to infiltrate the hospital where the doctor who worked with All For One works, and the Paranormal Liberation Front's home base as well.  The stakes are high, as Endeavor's team successfully finds and captures the doctor.  Or did they?  It turns out to be a double from one of the villain's Quirks!  Mirko takes out some Nomus while going through the morgue, and she ends up finding the real doctor.  Endeavor and others engage the Nomus in the hospital while the rear-guard teams, which include Class 1-A and Class 1-B heroes, go onwards to support them.  Just what is waiting for Mirko deep in the doctor's secret lab?



Up next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode two.  "The Number 5 Hero, Mirko."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Neb

I've gotten back into watching Kaiba. It's a sci-fi anime set in the distant future where people can replace their bodies at will. Wealthy people get the nicer bodies, while others are stuck with cheap bodies that look like patchwork. The protagonist is a boy who lost his memories and is looking for a girl whose picture appears in a locket he already had. His hope is that the girl might know something about his true identity. Throughout the show he is shifting from body to body in order to stay alive. I'm surprised the show doesn't get more attention. The plot covers gender in a surprisingly mature matter and the soundtrack is haunting. I honestly can't recommend it enough for sci-fi fans.


----------



## LadyDestani

Neb said:


> I've gotten back into watching Kaiba. It's a sci-fi anime set in the distant future where people can replace their bodies at will. Wealthy people get the nicer bodies, while others are stuck with cheap bodies that look like patchwork. The protagonist is a boy who lost his memories and is looking for a girl whose picture appears in a locket he already had. His hope is that the girl might know something about his true identity. Throughout the show he is shifting from body to body in order to stay alive. I'm surprised the show doesn't get more attention. The plot covers gender in a surprisingly mature matter and the soundtrack is haunting. I honestly can't recommend it enough for sci-fi fans.


That sounds interesting. I might have to check it out. I'm not generally a sci-fi fan, but a good story can make up for that. Kaiba sounds a lot like a live action series I watched called Altered Carbon. The details are different but the premise of replacing bodies is the same and it also highlighted class differences.

This weekend I watched the new episode of Spy x Family! It was good, but I can't help being worried about the dogs. I know the big white dog will be okay because the opening basically spoils that he joins the family, but I hope all of them will be saved. Other than that bit of concern, I enjoyed the episode a lot.

I still need to watch the new episode of My Hero Academia and Raven of the Inner Palace. I'm so far behind on my watchlist.


----------



## Corrie

So I read Spy x Family dub will air October 8 and will be a week behind the sub. Not sure how true it is but if that's the case, I'm happy. I'll wait for it all to air so I can binge lol


----------



## Neb

Corrie said:


> So I read Spy x Family dub will air October 8 and will be a week behind the sub. Not sure how true it is but if that's the case, I'm happy. I'll wait for it all to air so I can binge lol


Nice! I like watching SpyxFamily with one of my moms and she prefers the dub, so this is great news for her.


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> So I read Spy x Family dub will air October 8 and will be a week behind the sub. Not sure how true it is but if that's the case, I'm happy. I'll wait for it all to air so I can binge lol


So you’re going to wait for it all, and then binge? I’m not sure if I’ll be able to wait until the whole thing airs. I’ll probably watch each dubbed episode as it’s uploaded. I can wait, but _not_ a few months just for the whole thing, lol.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> So you’re going to wait for it all, and then binge? I’m not sure if I’ll be able to wait until the whole thing airs. I’ll probably watch each dubbed episode as it’s uploaded. I can wait, but _not_ a few months just for the whole thing, lol.


I plan to anyway lol but who knows what ends up happening cause that is a long time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Turns out Disney+ will simulcast the new Bleach. Hope they can't censor it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the newest episode of My Hero Academia today! It was all I could hope for from a season opener. I can't wait to see what's in store for the rest of the season.

I also found a new horror anime called Housing Complex C on HBO Max. It's airing 4 episodes this month, one for each weekend leading up to Halloween. I will definitely be watching it, but not sure if I want to watch it weekly or wait until Halloween weekend to binge it all.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I watched the newest episode of My Hero Academia today! It was all I could hope for from a season opener. I can't wait to see what's in store for the rest of the season.
> 
> I also found a new horror anime called Housing Complex C on HBO Max. It's airing 4 episodes this month, one for each weekend leading up to Halloween. I will definitely be watching it, but not sure if I want to watch it weekly or wait until Halloween weekend to binge it all.


If your looking for horror, I just found a trailer for a live action, foreign movie on one of those old Newtype discs, called Ghost Train. There was also a zombie themed anime called Red Garden. Not my thing.

I also saw a trailer for Le Chevalier D'Eon. The trailer was listing off quotes. One said "Different from anything else", another said "A swashbuckling version of Ghost in the Shell". It didn't grab me.





The trailer for something called Innocent Venus looks okay.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If your looking for horror, I just found a trailer for a live action, foreign movie on one of those old Newtype discs, called Ghost Train. There was also a zombie themed anime called Red Garden. Not my thing.
> 
> I also saw a trailer for Le Chevalier D'Eon. The trailer was listing off quotes. One said "Different from anything else", another said "A swashbuckling version of Ghost in the Shell". It didn't grab me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer for something called Innocent Venus looks okay.


Thanks! I'll check out some of those trailers.

I have seen Le Chevalier D'Eon. I was initially drawn to the historical aspect of it, but it honestly wasn't that memorable. I feel like it could have been done a lot better.


----------



## tessa grace

Midoriya said:


> The wait is *OVER!*
> 
> My Hero Academia season six is finally here!  ARE YOU READY TO ROCK?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for S6E1, A Quiet Beginning
> 
> 
> 
> We get a recap on what has previously occurred, with Hawks having infiltrated the Paranormal Liberation Front, lead by Shigaraki.  The heroes make plans to infiltrate the hospital where the doctor who worked with All For One works, and the Paranormal Liberation Front's home base as well.  The stakes are high, as Endeavor's team successfully finds and captures the doctor.  Or did they?  It turns out to be a double from one of the villain's Quirks!  Mirko takes out some Nomus while going through the morgue, and she ends up finding the real doctor.  Endeavor and others engage the Nomus in the hospital while the rear-guard teams, which include Class 1-A and Class 1-B heroes, go onwards to support them.  Just what is waiting for Mirko deep in the doctor's secret lab?
> 
> 
> 
> Up next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode two.  "The Number 5 Hero, Mirko."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


Finally watched the first episode today, and I gotta say, I can really feel the tension building. I come from the manga so I know practically all the spoilers (I actually ended up skipping this arc but i know the basic run through though), and I have a feeling this season is going to be really good. Mirko is one of the best characters, I love her girlboss and immediate step into action. I'm looking forward to seeing her potential battle with that weird looking doctor (forgot his name) and I just love her.

Aside from MHA, I mostly fell off anime cause I just have a lot going on. I started and got halfway through cowboy bebop and thought it was excellent, and I'm definitely going to finish that. 

Also watched the first few episodes of School Rumble with a friend and was laughing my head off the whole time so I'm going to watch that with her whenever we hang out. 

When it comes to other new anime, I loved Kakeguiri Twin! I might be one of the only people alive who watches it for the actual plot, haha. It's very intriguing!

I restarted Fruits Basket to feel something. All time favorite show, always will be.

I need to catch up on SPYXFAMILY, Komi Can't Communicate, ahhh the list goes on All shows I loved but just don't have the time or energy to watch.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm on episode 447 of Naruto Shippuden now, and I haven't skipped a single episode!  Only around 50 more episodes to watch until I finish this series.  Can't believe it's been around more than a year now since I started watching the OG Naruto, and now I'm almost finished with Shippuden as well.  Time to take it to the finish line!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> Thanks! I'll check out some of those trailers.
> 
> I have seen Le Chevalier D'Eon. I was initially drawn to the historical aspect of it, but it honestly wasn't that memorable. I feel like it could have been done a lot better.


Was Le Chevalier D'Eon a little dialog heavy? The team behind Ghost in the Shell might be known for taking their time getting to the plot or action.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Was Le Chevalier D'Eon a little dialog heavy? The team behind Ghost in the Shell might be known for taking their time getting to the plot or action.


Yes, if I remember correctly that was it. There were too many breaks in the progression for info dumps that I could barely keep up with.


----------



## Corrie

Is anyone watching Cyberpunk Edgerunners? I don't know anything about the franchise but I'm enjoying the show so far! The art and animation is amazing.


----------



## Midoriya

Just in case anyone missed it, *Mob Psycho III episode one is now out!*  I didn't even think they were going to give that show a third season to be honest, because the second season was so well done they could have just ended it there.  They proved me wrong and did, however.  I will definitely give it a watch at some point, it's on my radar, but right now I have other shows I need to finish and catch up on.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Has anyone seen Fractale? It's been sitting in the clearance bin at rightstufanime for a while at $8.





It doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Plume

Here are the shows I'm looking forward to this season, though I'll probably drop half of them...my watch list hasn't been this long in a while! I'm happy to see fewer isekais airing this season tbh, can that trend die already?

Bleach - Thousand Year Blood War ... I still have some catching up to do for Bleach but I think I'll get there soon!! This season looks great.
Hero Acadamia 6 - yay
Mob Psycho III - yay
Bocchi the Rock! - cute show about a girl band? count me in
Do it Yourself!!! - this looks so cute??? the animation style looks so fluid
Chainsaw Man - I'm not familiar with it but I'll definitely give this a try!
Blue Lock - this looks like an edgy show about soccer? idk I'll give it a chance
C-Danchi - this looks stupid but these types of shows usually give me a laugh, will give it a few episodes
Kidou Senshi Gundam: Suisei no Majo - I love that gundam continues to keep their mecha 2d, I hate cg robots
Urusei Yatsura - I never watched this series but I think the character designs are cute so maybe I'll try this new version
akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemima****a - this appears to be a shoujo which parodies otome games or something? I probably wont care for this but it's worth trying!

I also want to shout out to Golden Kamuy season 4 but I'm still behind in season 3 so I wont be caught up to watch yet. ; ;


----------



## pipty

Summertime render was really good! Up there on my list with parasyte and shiki


----------



## Foreverfox

So, I haven’t really watched an anime since the Trigun and Cowboy Bebop days (I’m old). My husband has been watching Demon Slayer the past couple days, and I watched it with him last night and I love it! We watched S1E7 last night.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Is anyone watching Cyberpunk Edgerunners? I don't know anything about the franchise but I'm enjoying the show so far! The art and animation is amazing.


I haven't looked into the Anime, but I did want to try the game at one point since it's made by the company who made the Witcher series. Sadly the game was a huge dumpster fire from launch where it was so unplayable they had to issue refunds for any digital purchases.

But maybe I'll check the show out instead.

@Midoriya I'm a little confused. I looked up that episode and it says it's the Pain arc. I thought you passed that arc?


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I haven't looked into the Anime, but I did want to try the game at one point since it's made by the company who made the Witcher series. Sadly the game was a huge dumpster fire from launch where it was so unplayable they had to issue refunds for any digital purchases.
> 
> But maybe I'll check the show out instead.
> 
> @Midoriya I'm a little confused. I looked up that episode and it says it's the Pain arc. I thought you passed that arc?


Oh wow! That's a mess. Guess I'll definitely skip the game. 

As far as the show goes, well, my opinion changed during the last few episodes. I wouldn't say it sucked or I dislike it, as the first half was great, but the ending stuff just left me disappointed.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Oh wow! That's a mess. Guess I'll definitely skip the game.
> 
> As far as the show goes, well, my opinion changed during the last few episodes. I wouldn't say it sucked or I dislike it, as the first half was great, but the ending stuff just left me disappointed.


I can understand that. It's how I felt about the Primal series by Genndy Tartakovsky. The last episode seemed rushed and had some really weird writing choices. Which is a shame since the show was so great until that point. Samurai Jack's revival, by the same creator, suffered a similar ending. The guy might just not know how to do endings.

From what I hear, the game has had a lot of patches, but it still doesn't salvage the damage the launch had done.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> I haven't looked into the Anime, but I did want to try the game at one point since it's made by the company who made the Witcher series. Sadly the game was a huge dumpster fire from launch where it was so unplayable they had to issue refunds for any digital purchases.
> 
> But maybe I'll check the show out instead.
> 
> @Midoriya I'm a little confused. I looked up that episode and it says it's the Pain arc. I thought you passed that arc?



Um, noooooo... there are only 500 episodes of Naruto Shippuden.  I'm currently at the tail end of the Infinite Tsukuyomi dream arc.  I don't know what you looked at, but it must have the wrong information, or you may have been looking at a different episode format for the show.


----------



## Mairmalade

OK, so Blue Lock is basically like a soccer battle royale? I'm for it.


----------



## twittersnowflakes

star ocean ex


----------



## Midoriya

It's fine now.  Why?  Because *My Hero Academia season six, episode two *is here!









Spoiler: for S6E2, The Number 5 Hero, Mirko



Mirko continues her assault inside the secret lab.  The doctor sacrifices a few Nomu pawns in order to release five *High Ends*, which are super dangerous Nomus.  Mirko continues to attack, however, unleashing a barrage of Luna special moves, and begins taking them down one by one.  Some of the other heroes including Crust rush to assist.

Meanwhile, the other army of heroes, lead by Edge Shot, storm the Paranormal Liberation Front's home base.  Cementoss rips it apart using his quirk to the best of his abilities.  A powerful villain comes out, ready to release a long-range electric attack at everyone, but remembering Midnight's words to him, Kaminari rushes ahead and absorbs the attack.  Just what lies in store for our heroes in both places, and what could Hawks be up to right now?



Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode three.  "One's justice."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally finished Gosick, which I've been watching alongside the currently airing anime that I'm following. I really can't praise this anime enough. It had mystery, drama, intrigue, romance, and touches of action and humor. In short, a little bit of everything. It starts off with a young Japanese foreign exchange student meeting a reclusive and highly intelligent girl in the library. She is easily bored so he starts bringing her tales of mysterious happenings and she solves the cases. Along the way, they form an unbreakable bond. There are many interesting story arcs in this 24 episode anime before things get really serious and a tragic past is revealed along with a hint of future troubles to come.

My only complaint is that, even though the story takes place in a fictional country somewhere in Europe and includes several fictional historical figures and legends, it felt very out of place when they moved WWII forward and had it occur about 15 years too early. I get that everything else was fictional, but it was clear that this very real event was the intended reference at the end and it just felt off. But with that as my only complaint, I'm still very happy I watched this anime. I'd give it a 9/10 because it hit every mark I like in my stories.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Foreverfox said:


> So, I haven’t really watched an anime since the Trigun and Cowboy Bebop days (I’m old). My husband has been watching Demon Slayer the past couple days, and I watched it with him last night and I love it! We watched S1E7 last night.


Outlaw Star came out around that time as well. I'm old too.


----------



## Bluelady

Yay! I finally finished the final season of the original Sailor Moon anime (dub). I started re-watching Sailor Moon about 4 years ago, when my niece became interested in anime. I figured that watching the dub version would be easier for my niece to handle, since she was just a kid at that time. We made it up to the end of season 4 before she lost interest. To be honest, I'm kind of glad that she did. The last eight episodes of season 5 were a bit intense with the drama. Poor Usagi, she went through a lot in that short amount of time.

Also the nudity towards the end of the last episode. Seriously, can someone explain to me why they decided to draw her naked? It was especially awkward to see her naked surrounded by her friends and Mamoru.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bluelady said:


> Yay! I finally finished the final season of the original Sailor Moon anime (dub). I started re-watching Sailor Moon about 4 years ago, when my niece became interested in anime. I figured that watching the dub version would be easier for my niece to handle, since she was just a kid at that time. We made it up to the end of season 4 before she lost interest. To be honest, I'm kind of glad that she did. The last eight episodes of season 5 were a bit intense with the drama. Poor Usagi, she went through a lot in that short amount of time.
> 
> Also the nudity towards the end of the last episode. Seriously, can someone explain to me why they decided to draw her naked? It was especially awkward to see her naked surrounded by her friends and Mamoru.


I haven't seen the show. Can you provide some context to the scene?

Sometimes they have a featureless, sometimes differently colored version of the character to represent their soul, or fighting spirit, or some crap. I'm guessing that's not what you want to hear. 

If that was a "how dare they put this in a kid's show", most of our imported kid's shows have been butchered versions, originally aimed toward a older audience. Cardcaptor Sakura lost over half of it's episodes. [I/SPOILER]


----------



## magicaldonkey

i recently watched sasaki to miyano on crunchyroll and thought it was real groovy!!


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I haven't seen the show. Can you provide some context to the scene?
> 
> Sometimes they have a featureless, sometimes differently colored version of the character to represent their soul, or fighting spirit, or some crap. I'm guessing that's not what you want to hear.
> 
> If that was a "how dare they put this in a kid's show", most of our imported kid's shows have been butchered versions, originally aimed toward a older audience. Cardcaptor Sakura lost over half of it's episodes. [I/SPOILER]


My favourite Cardcaptors thing was 



Spoiler



When Syaoran is on the phone with Sakura and is blushing because you know, crushes. But in the original dub they changed it so he's on the phone with his Mom which to me is honestly more weird since he's blushing.


----------



## Bluelady

Reginald Fairfield said:


> >snip<


In the last few episodes before this one, the Sailor Scouts and Mamoru were defeated and had their Star Seeds stolen by a corrupted Sailor Galaxia. So in a sense they died. I might be getting the order mixed up, but Usagi's heart-shaped pendant thing shattered as well. Hence the naked appearance. Flesh colored skin with either undefined private parts or they were blocked from view by her wings. She was able to remain alive due to outside intervention. During the fight Sailor Galaxia had demon wings and Usagi had angel wings and a sword. I can only guess that they were going for a demon vs. angel theme? Anyway, Usagi was able to revive everyone and that's when we get to the awkward reunion scene, imo.

The nudity doesn't offend me. However, I do find that scene odd because she is the only one without clothes. Everyone else regained their fighting outfits. I wasn't sure if there's some cultural differences that I'm missing, if it was ever explained in an interview or simply just an artistic take.


----------



## TheDuke55

Midoriya said:


> Um, noooooo... there are only 500 episodes of Naruto Shippuden.  I'm currently at the tail end of the Infinite Tsukuyomi dream arc.  I don't know what you looked at, but it must have the wrong information, or you may have been looking at a different episode format for the show.


That makes sense. When I looked it up, it mentioned it was the Pain arc. But it was for the filler. I missed that part, that's my fault lol. I totally forgot about how they put an entire repeat/dream arc inside the main arc.



Spoiler



I actually kind of liked Tenten's dream in that one. Or at least the idea behind it would've been great if executed better. I think her playing an important part during this would've been pretty cool.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> That makes sense. When I looked it up, it mentioned it was the Pain arc. But it was for the filler. I missed that part, that's my fault lol. I totally forgot about how they put an entire repeat/dream arc inside the main arc.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of liked Tenten's dream in that one. Or at least the idea behind it would've been great if executed better. I think her playing an important part during this would've been pretty cool.



No worries!  It was easy to get mixed up since it was basically showing the same story with slight alterations.



Spoiler



omggggg yessss, Tenten's dream was my favorite.  It actually seemed pretty cool, especially when Menma kind of recognized that she wasn't from his world.  It put everything into perspective.  It would have been great had they expanded upon that.  Oh well.


----------



## Foreverfox

Recommendations on an anime to watch after Demon Slayer that is similar?


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> Recommendations on an anime to watch after Demon Slayer that is similar?



It depends.  Demon Slayer is technically shounen, so I'm going to end up recommending you a lot of shounen shows that you may or may not like since that's mainly what I watch.

Ones that are from the same genre that I liked include,

Jujutsu Kaisen
Hunter x Hunter.
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures
Mob Psycho 100
Fire Force
Black Clover

These are ranked from the ones I think you should watch the most to least.  Let me know if any of these click for you.  If not, I'm sure someone else here might have some recommendations as well.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> It depends.  Demon Slayer is technically shounen, so I'm going to end up recommending you a lot of shounen shows that you may or may not like since that's mainly what I watch.
> 
> Ones that are from the same genre that I liked include,
> 
> Jujutsu Kaisen
> Hunter x Hunter.
> JoJo's Bizarre Adventures
> Mob Psycho 100
> Fire Force
> Black Clover
> 
> These are ranked from the ones I think you should watch the most to least.  Let me know if any of these click for you.  If not, I'm sure someone else here might have some recommendations as well.


Thank you, Riley! I consider you an expert in the field and was hoping to get your recommendations! I will definitely check these out in the order you provided! I really like the art style and storyline presentation of Demon Slayer. The plot is easy to follow and hooks me enough to keep me interested and wanting to watch the next episode each time.


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> Thank you, Riley! I consider you an expert in the field and was hoping to get your recommendations! I will definitely check these out in the order you provided! I really like the art style and storyline presentation of Demon Slayer. The plot is easy to follow and hooks me enough to keep me interested and wanting to watch the next episode each time.



Aside from these, I forgot to mention My Hero Academia as well (what my username is based off of).  It's really, really great, but be warned it's basically all about superheroes and supervillains, so if you don't like stuff like that, then you should avoid it.

You're welcome!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Midoriya said:


> Aside from these, I forgot to mention My Hero Academia as well (what my username is based off of).  It's really, really great, but be warned it's basically all about superheroes and supervillains, so if you don't like stuff like that, then you should avoid it.
> 
> You're welcome!


Would you know if the Rock Lee spin-off cartoon got a U.S. release?


----------



## smug villager

Does anyone have any recommendations for laid-back slice-of-life or drama style anime?


----------



## Midoriya

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would you know if the Rock Lee spin-off cartoon got a U.S. release?



I'm not seeing a dub for it anywhere on Crunchyroll, but apparently there's DVDs for it in both Japanese and English?  Interesting... I'd definitely be interested in it just because Rock Lee is my favorite Naruto series character, lmao.


----------



## nyx~

smug villager said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for laid-back slice-of-life or drama style anime?


I'm probably not the best person for slice of life recommendations as I tend to go for more action-y stuff, but two I would recommend are Blue Period and Komi Can't Communicate! Given is also a really good one that's like a drama/slice of life/romance.


----------



## LadyDestani

Foreverfox said:


> Recommendations on an anime to watch after Demon Slayer that is similar?


I second Riley's suggestions of Jujutsu Kaisen and My Hero Academia. Both are excellent shounen anime with great action, stories, and characters. Jujutsu Kaisen is more supernatural while My Hero Academia is all about the hero/villain dynamic. I don't get into a lot of shounen anime, but these two are at the top of my list.


----------



## Corrie

Foreverfox said:


> Recommendations on an anime to watch after Demon Slayer that is similar?


I just want to link this because these lists on this site usually help me out to find recommendations. They'll explain why they're recommended which is cool too and usually pretty accurate from my experience!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022



smug villager said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for laid-back slice-of-life or drama style anime?


Could you list a series so I know exactly the vibe you're looking for?


----------



## Legend Of Cats

smug villager said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for laid-back slice-of-life or drama style anime?



Tsuredure Children - Sub/Dub
Tsukigakirei - Sub/Dub
Horimiya - Sub/Dub
Wotakoi: Love is Hard for Otaku - Sub/Dub
From Me To You - Sub
Masamune-kin’s Revenge - Sub/Dub
ReLIFE - Sub/Dub
Recovery of an MMO Junkie - Sub/Dub

Just to list a few…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> My favourite Cardcaptors thing was
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Syaoran is on the phone with Sakura and is blushing because you know, crushes. But in the original dub they changed it so he's on the phone with his Mom which to me is honestly more weird since he's blushing.


I haven't actually had the chance to see the original Cardcaptors. 


Spoiler



Was Sakura's brother actually with the bespectacled boy, or was that the wishful thinking of another shipper?


----------



## Foreverfox

LadyDestani said:


> I second Riley's suggestions of Jujutsu Kaisen and My Hero Academia. Both are excellent shounen anime with great action, stories, and characters. Jujutsu Kaisen is more supernatural while My Hero Academia is all about the hero/villain dynamic. I don't get into a lot of shounen anime, but these two are at the top of my list.





Corrie said:


> I just want to link this because these lists on this site usually help me out to find recommendations. They'll explain why they're recommended which is cool too and usually pretty accurate from my experience!


Thank you both!! I was hoping you two would reply too! I’ll check out that link!


----------



## smug villager

nyx~ said:


> I'm probably not the best person for slice of life recommendations as I tend to go for more action-y stuff, but two I would recommend are Blue Period and Komi Can't Communicate! Given is also a really good one that's like a drama/slice of life/romance.


I started Komi-san Can't Communicate a while ago, I guess this is a sign to finish it. Thanks!



Corrie said:


> Could you list a series so I know exactly the vibe you're looking for?


I'm really into March Comes in Like a Lion and Hyouka, primarily. The Fruits Basket remake is also a favorite of mine!



Legend Of Cats said:


> Tsuredure Children - Sub/Dub
> Tsukigakirei - Sub/Dub
> Horimiya - Sub/Dub
> Wotakoi: Love is Hard for Otaku - Sub/Dub
> From Me To You - Sub
> Masamune-kin’s Revenge - Sub/Dub
> ReLIFE - Sub/Dub
> Recovery of an MMO Junkie - Sub/Dub


Thanks, I hadn't heard of a few of these. I'll add them to my list.


----------



## Corrie

smug villager said:


> I started Komi-san Can't Communicate a while ago, I guess this is a sign to finish it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I'm really into March Comes in Like a Lion and Hyouka, primarily. The Fruits Basket remake is also a favorite of mine!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hadn't heard of a few of these. I'll add them to my list.



The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzuymiya is similar to Hyouka in the sense where the bored/deadpan main character gets dragged through shenanigans by another hyper classmate. That said, you either like Haruhi or despise her lol. I haven't seen the other two shows to help too much.


----------



## Plume

smug villager said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for laid-back slice-of-life or drama style anime?


Azumanga Daioh
K-on!
Chuunibyou demo Koi ga ****ai!
Tamako Market
it's still airing right now but I also recommend Do it Yourself!!

All of these shows are about cute characters living their lives and exploring hobbies, and most of them happen to be from the same studio (Kyoto Animation) so if you like one, you'll probably enjoy all of them. I saw that you like Hyouka, which is also by Kyoto Animation. ^^


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

smug villager said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for laid-back slice-of-life or drama style anime?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I think the clip got removed, but a couple vtubers started bickering about whether a certain basketball anime counts as BL, and it wasn't Slam dunk.


----------



## Corrie

Where is the Spy x Family part 2 dub? Lol


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Corrie said:


> Where is the Spy x Family part 2 dub? Lol


They did include Spy x Family in the fall 2022 lineup but for right now it’s tbd.


----------



## Neb

I started the Urusei Yatsura anime today since I'm a fan of the manga. It's a really solid and faithful adaptation! All of the voice actors match their character's personalities perfectly. If you're into romcom anime with absurd humor this is a great series to try.


----------



## Corrie

Legend Of Cats said:


> They did include Spy x Family in the fall 2022 lineup but for right now it’s tbd.


Darn. I read somewhere that it was supposed to be a week after the sub but looks like it's not the case. Been teased lol.


----------



## kyle on saturn

i had just finished watching a silent voice, honestly didnt know what i was expecting, i had watched your name a few years ago and that did a number on me. it was honestly really good and killed me emotionally, like, a lot.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Apparently, real men watch Princess Tutu. It does look like it has a wacky villain, I could use one of those about now.


----------



## Midoriya

It's time to go beyond.  Plus ultra!








Spoiler: for S6E3, One's Justice



The heroes invade the Paranormal Liberation Front's home base.  While Kaminari is absorbing the villain's electricity, Edge Shot and others take him and other villains out and rush on ahead.  The heroes seal off the exits and then work on sealing the ones that are left.  Tokoyami uses his new special move, Dark Shadow: Ragnarok in order to seal an exit, and then Fat Gum helps him escape.  Meanwhile, while the heroes and villains are fighting, Hawks is moving at a pace that's too fast for heroes...

Hawks has Twice trapped and begins cutting him up.  To his surprise, however, Dabi intervenes and tries to take care of Hawks.  Hawks escapes Dabi's grasp and finishes killing off Twice.  Twice uses his last double to save Toga and Mr. Compress before it's confirmed that he's dead.  Just how will Dabi and the villains respond to this while Shigaraki is still undergoing treatment?



Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode four.  "Inheritance."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## nyx~

Corrie said:


> Darn. I read somewhere that it was supposed to be a week after the sub but looks like it's not the case. Been teased lol.


From my experience dubs usually come out 2-3 weeks behind the sub, so I would think that would be the case for Spy x Family with it's popularity but I'm not sure!


----------



## smug villager

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Apparently, real men watch Princess Tutu. It does look like it has a wacky villain, I could use one of those about now.


Princess Tutu is genuinely one of the most unique anime I've seen. Not perfect by any means, but it has very strong characters and a satisfying story with a very whimsical aesthetic.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Something else came back.


----------



## BabyPinkSnail

Not long ago me and my best friend watched the Comic Party anime together! (The first one. Comic Party Revolution we also watched some of, it sucks don't watch it.) We enjoyed it a ton! It's a very soothing and relatable anime, and if you can get past the cheap, early 2000s digipaint artstyle you have a real gem. It was also done by OLM, who did the Pokemon anime and the Animal Crossing OVA! :3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Something else came back.


I'd like to think that this is a dig at Sony being on the production committee of so many things.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2022



BabyPinkSnail said:


> Not long ago me and my best friend watched the Comic Party anime together! (The first one. Comic Party Revolution we also watched some of, it sucks don't watch it.) We enjoyed it a ton! It's a very soothing and relatable anime, and if you can get past the cheap, early 2000s digipaint artstyle you have a real gem. It was also done by OLM, who did the Pokemon anime and the Animal Crossing OVA! :3


I actually have the first one. A while ago they were advertising the heck out of Comic Party Revolution. I got a good deal on that and something called Wandaba Style.


----------



## Soigne

Spoiler: Crunchyroll



it's been a while since i've used crunchyroll, but i always liked the interface and stuff. well imagine my surprise when everything is behind a paywall now. rip to me i guess i'll have to just stick to other streaming sites now.


has anyone watched high-rise invasion? i must've watched it when it came out and promptly forgot about it because Netflix shows that i've seen a few episodes haha. i'm just curious if it's worth finishing


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Started watching Blue Lock and Chainsaw Man, I’m super stoked for the next episodes. I might even buy the manga


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the newest episode of Spy x Family today and I was very happy with it. I'm so glad that all of the dogs survived unharmed and I really love the name Anya gave to her new dog. Bond was a perfect choice and his bowtie collar is so cute!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got caught up on My Hero Academia today.



Spoiler



Fat Gum running away with Tokoyami nestled in his belly fat was hilarious! But, wow, the end of that episode with Twice and Toga really gave me feels.


----------



## Midoriya

Less than 40 episodes to go of Naruto Shippuden!  I'm excited to make it to the end.


----------



## LadyDestani

Raven of the Inner Palace was a new anime that I was interested in watching this season. It took a backseat until I got caught up on Spy x Family and My Hero Academia since I was already invested in those stories, but now I'm all caught up on Raven of the Inner Palace as well.

Only 3 episodes in I would say that I'm enjoying it so far. It takes place in ancient China and seems to do a lot of things right to make it feel more Chinese than Japanese, except that it does have Japanese voice actors which is to be expected. There's a mysterious quality to the show, a lot of references to death and the afterlife and finding peace for lost souls. The main character has an intriguing backstory and although things seem to be more episodic at the moment, there is a relationship building between the lead characters that I think will eventually become a focal point later in the series.


----------



## tessa grace

smug villager said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for laid-back slice-of-life or drama style anime?


Horimiya... it's romance too but it's so chill and very sweet. And for drama, fruits basket. Everyone should watch fruits basket at least once its my all time #1

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2022





Also, I've been hearing a lot of good things about this anime and I might give it a watch. Has anyone here seen it and thoughts on it!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

tessa grace said:


> And for drama, fruits basket. Everyone should watch fruits basket at least once its my all time #1


I used to read the manga as a kid as it was coming out (but stopped right before the ending) and owned the first anime DVD so I must ask, how does the new version compare?


----------



## tessa grace

StarlitGlitch said:


> I used to read the manga as a kid as it was coming out (but stopped right before the ending) and owned the first anime DVD so I must ask, how does the new version compare?


It's fantastic. Same voice actors as the first show, just better because they've improved. There's three seasons and it completes the whole story very well, the art style is beautiful, and it's just a well done emotional ending.


----------



## VioletUV

I need a new, short anime to watch. I finished Cyberpunk: Edgerunners 2 weeks ago and have no idea what to watch next

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022



Midoriya said:


> Less than 40 episodes to go of Naruto Shippuden!  I'm excited to make it to the end.


ooh, nice! did you watch the fillers too or skipped it?


----------



## tessa grace

VioletUV said:


> I need a new, short anime to watch. I finished Cyberpunk: Edgerunners 2 weeks ago and have no idea what to watch next
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022
> 
> 
> ooh, nice! did you watch the fillers too or skipped it?


Have you seen erased? Thats one of my favorites.


----------



## Midoriya

VioletUV said:


> ooh, nice! did you watch the fillers too or skipped it?



I haven't skipped a single episode.


----------



## Foreverfox

Finished: Demon Slayer
Starting now: Death Note 

Less than 10 mins in and I’m hooked.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

tessa grace said:


> It's fantastic. Same voice actors as the first show, just better because they've improved. There's three seasons and it completes the whole story very well, the art style is beautiful, and it's just a well done emotional ending.


Wow, that's great to hear!

Since they complete the whole story, would you recommend I just watch the new show, and go back to the old show if I like it later?


----------



## VioletUV

tessa grace said:


> Have you seen erased? Thats one of my favorites.


Ooh, never heard of it! Just looked it up and it looks very interesting, and now I'll start it
Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Midoriya

Has anyone else here watched Made in Abyss?  I watched the first season awhile ago, and didn't realize until recently that there's a second season now.  It's definitely on my list to watch along with Mob Psycho 100 III, JoJo's Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean part two, and Spy x Family.  But first I need to finish Naruto... lol.


----------



## Plume

Midoriya said:


> Has anyone else here watched Made in Abyss?  I watched the first season awhile ago, and didn't realize until recently that there's a second season now.  It's definitely on my list to watch along with Mob Psycho 100 III, JoJo's Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean part two, and Spy x Family.  But first I need to finish Naruto... lol.


I still need to watch season 2, but I also enjoyed the first season (besides one part near the end where they bait the audience into believing something that didn't happen would happen, but I guess that part is anime original/not in the manga so it's forgivable). I find the characters cute and there's a good sense of exploration and world building!


----------



## LadyDestani

I am planning to watch Made in Abyss sometime soon. I haven't seen any of it yet but it's high on my watchlist. I just need to find the time.


----------



## Neb

I've decided to watch the rest of the Ghost Stories dub for Halloween. The jokes are incredibly edgy, but it still improves a show I that would otherwise be mediocre.


----------



## Midoriya

Are you ready to go beyond?  Plus ULTRA!








Spoiler: for S6E4, Inheritance



Mirko continues to fight the Nomus at the secret lab as reinforncements arrive.  Meanwhile, Dabi has Hawks by his talons and reveals his true identity, saying that neither Shigaraki nor the League ever mattered to Dabi.  He shares the same ideals as the Hero Killer, Stain.  Dabi then unleashes a final move, which it's unclear whether Hawks survived or not.

Eraser Head and other heroes arrive to help Mirko out.  Present Mic carries off the doctor, capturing him, and leaves Shigaraki, who has been freed from the capsule thanks to Mirko, in another hero's hands.  Unfortunately for the heroes, due to some unforeseen circumstances, Shigaraki awakens anyway.  Just how will our heroes counter All For One's successor?



Up next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode five.  "The Thrill of Destruction."  You won't want to miss it!   

---

Also, lest we ever forget:


----------



## Midoriya

Watched a BUNCH of Naruto Shippuden last night, and finished the war arc.  Now I'm about to watch Naruto and Sasuke fight for the final time.  It's going to be epic.  Only 25 episodes to go!


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Midoriya said:


> Watched a BUNCH of Naruto Shippuden last night, and finished the war arc.  Now I'm about to watch Naruto and Sasuke fight for the final time.  It's going to be epic.  Only 25 episodes to go!


Awesome you’re almost finished! Gotta love a classic Naruto and Sasuke fight lol. Not one fight did I watch where I was disappointed in Shippuden


----------



## Midoriya

Legend Of Cats said:


> Awesome you’re almost finished! Gotta love a classic Naruto and Sasuke fight lol. Not one fight did I watch where I was disappointed in Shippuden



I just finished it, and it WAS epic.  I'm on the last 20 episodes now, which seem like they're just tales of what happens to everyone afterwards and whatnot.  I don't have enough time today to get through them all, but it's safe to say I should be finished with it by the end of this next weekend.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Midoriya said:


> I just finished it, and it WAS epic.  I'm on the last 20 episodes now, which seem like they're just tales of what happens to everyone afterwards and whatnot.  I don't have enough time today to get through them all, but it's safe to say I should be finished with it by the end of this next weekend.


The hype for it is refreshing since it came out long ago it makes me want to watch it all over again.  And do you have anything else line up to watch right after you’re done with Shippuden?


----------



## Midoriya

Legend Of Cats said:


> The hype for it is refreshing since it came out long ago it makes me want to watch it all over again.  And do you have anything else line up to watch right after you’re done with Shippuden?



Yeah, I'm going to have to catch up on JJBA: Stone Ocean part two and finish that, and then catch up on Spy x Family and Mob Psycho 100 III as well (alongside watching weekly MHA episodes).


----------



## Legend Of Cats

I’ve been mostly reading manga lately like Tokyo Revengers and they announced that it’s coming to an end this year. Which sucks since it’s my favorite right now but I can look forward to the anime! I’m currently watching the new Bleach and Chainsaw Man. Bleach is throwing me off with Ichigo flying since I can’t remember if he did that in the first place. And as for Chainsaw Man I’m super invested in it and I really like Denji the MC and his coworker Aki. Oh and Pochita is sooooo CUTE.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I watched episode one of Chainsaw Man...and to say that I have no idea what I watched would be an understatement. Lol. - I will watch the rest of it soon. But, yeah...I guess suspending your disbelief is a requirement for this one. Hahaha.


----------



## Midoriya

I finally did it!  I finished Naruto Shippuden's 500th and final episode, thereby finishing the series.  It took 1-2 years, but I've watched all 720 episodes of Naruto and Naruto Shippuden, and I didn't skip anything.

As with other anime, this show really boosted my spirits during my spare time and helped me a lot.  It was what helped me make the final push from working menial jobs to finding something I really love doing.  It was truly fun to binge.

And now for a review of the series.

While Naruto Shippuden falls off a bit in writing towards the end and at various spots during the show, it's truly a classic for any shounen fan and a must-watch.  The show features action, comedy, romance, pretty much everything, and most importantly, it features Naruto's dream to become Hokage of his village.  While there are certainly better shounen shows out there, Naruto Shippuden ranks in at a 7/10 on the anime scale.  Until next time.  See ya!

_"This idea is almost a prayer... to keep enduring, no matter what, until things come to pass.  And for we who must endure, perhaps that's what it means... to be a ninja!"  -Sasuke Uchiha_


----------



## Corrie

Midoriya said:


> I finally did it!  I finished Naruto Shippuden's 500th and final episode, thereby finishing the series.  It took 1-2 years, but I've watched all 720 episodes of Naruto and Naruto Shippuden, and I didn't skip anything.
> 
> As with other anime, this show really boosted my spirits during my spare time and helped me a lot.  It was what helped me make the final push from working menial jobs to finding something I really love doing.  It was truly fun to binge.
> 
> And now for a review of the series.
> 
> While Naruto Shippuden falls off a bit in writing towards the end and at various spots during the show, it's truly a classic for any shounen fan and a must-watch.  The show features action, comedy, romance, pretty much everything, and most importantly, it features Naruto's dream to become Hokage of his village.  While there are certainly better shounen shows out there, Naruto Shippuden ranks in at a 7/10 on the anime scale.  Until next time.  See ya!
> 
> _"This idea is almost a prayer... to keep enduring, no matter what, until things come to pass.  And for we who must endure, perhaps that's what it means... to be a ninja!"  -Sasuke Uchiha_


Congrats!! That's a huge feat! Now onto One Piece!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> Congrats!! That's a huge feat! Now onto One Piece!


Or Yu Yu Hakusho. It was one of the big 3 of the 90's with DBZ and Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Midoriya

Resumed JoJo's Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean with episode 13, and I'm currently on episode 14 now.  The show is just as good as I remember, but it's unfortunate we had to wait so long for the second set of episodes.  I'm sure some others have forgotten about it or dropped it.

I'll give my full thoughts on the new episodes once I've finished watching through episode 24.


----------



## Romaki

I started Romantic Killer with my niece. I couldn't pay complete attention to it, but so far while it's very cute and funny it's also relatively boring. The concept of being forced into a dating simulator and doing everything to kill the romance is pretty neat, but so far the series seemed to have dropped it and just focuses on random humor. Maybe I've watched too much anime at this point, but I rather have a romance like Toradora or a comedy like Saiki K. This series so far isn't special beside the visuals. I think it would have worked better as a movie actually, but maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

I’ve ventured off and started watching live adaptations of anime, so far I think Death Note did it perfectly (Japanese version.) I’ve watched a bunch of romcom ones and they’re good too like From Me To you. But the live adaptation for Your Lie in April not the best I think sometimes with live adaptions they get some details wrong as in an outfit being worn at a certain event, etc. Other than that it’s been interesting to watch my favorite anime's come to life literally.


----------



## Autumn247

I've been watching two anime shows lately, Digimon season 3 (of the original anime) and Romantic Killer on Netflix


----------



## Midoriya

It's time for the villains to go beyond!  Plus ULTRA (Happy Halloween!)!








Spoiler: for My Hero Academia S6E5



Dabi continues to burn Hawks, but Tokoyami goes back and saves Hawks.  Meanwhile, Shigaraki awakens and uses a _"Plus Ultra"_ Decay move to destroy the surrounding city and kill off a good number of heroes.  Ahhh, the taste of villainy on Halloween... smells like bodies that crumbled to dust.

Deku (myself) tries to stop the incoming wave of Decay, but is unsuccessful with One For All at 45%.  Todoroki saves him and the others get away.  Endeavor, the numero uno hero, is about to confront the powered up Shigaraki, but what will he be able to do?




Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode six.  "Encounter, Part 2."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Midoriya said:


> It's time for the villains to go beyond!  Plus ULTRA (Happy Halloween!)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for My Hero Academia S6E5
> 
> 
> 
> Dabi continues to burn Hawks, but Tokoyami goes back and saves Hawks.  Meanwhile, Shigaraki awakens and uses a _"Plus Ultra"_ Decay move to destroy the surrounding city and kill off a good number of heroes.  Ahhh, the taste of villainy on Halloween... smells like bodies that crumbled to dust.
> 
> Deku (myself) tries to stop the incoming wave of Decay, but is unsuccessful with One For All at 45%.  Todoroki saves him and the others get away.  Endeavor, the numero uno hero, is about to confront the powered up Shigaraki, but what will he be able to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode six.  "Encounter, Part 2."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


Ooooo! I can’t wait for the next episode, All Might fought Shigaraki at one point and that was awesome to watch. I can only imagine how this upcoming battle with Endeavor will be like. It’s so hard to not like some of these villains


----------



## Midoriya

I finished watching the second set of 12 episodes of JoJo's Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean, all the way through episode 24... and let me tell you, JoJo as a series has not lost a STEP in quality.  Let me talk about my favorite parts in spoilers.



Spoiler: for JJBA Stone Ocean



The fights Jolyne went through were awesome.  I nearly went crazy when she said the quote about a different pose in every country to show hatred.  That was an epic comeback.  The fight with her and Pucci was epic as well.  It's too bad Final Fantasy Foo Fighters, one of her allies, died though...



REALLY looking forward to the next episodes in Stone Ocean and the thrilling conclusion.  It's going to be sad and epic at the same time (I've already been a bit spoiled on it).  Until next time!  Yare yare daze...​


----------



## Milleram

Romaki said:


> I started Romantic Killer with my niece. I couldn't pay complete attention to it, but so far while it's very cute and funny it's also relatively boring. The concept of being forced into a dating simulator and doing everything to kill the romance is pretty neat, but so far the series seemed to have dropped it and just focuses on random humor. Maybe I've watched too much anime at this point, but I rather have a romance like Toradora or a comedy like Saiki K. This series so far isn't special beside the visuals. I think it would have worked better as a movie actually, but maybe I'll change my mind.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this. I wanted to check it out at some point, so it's good to know what I'm getting into, with humor seemingly being the main focus.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished Kakegurui Twin, the prequel to Kakegurui. I had some issues with Mary's character as I'm not sure how she becomes the person we first meet in Kakegurui. It feels like a complete 180 in terms of personality. There are also several characters who don't exist in Kakegurui and I wonder where they end up. But I suppose there could be more story to tell that might tie things up. If they do drop more episodes, I'll probably watch them because I still enjoy the overall premise of the show.

I tried to watch Housing Complex C for Halloween, but I just couldn't get into it at all. I only watched the first episode and stopped. It was quite honestly forgettable. I could only find the English dub available and I normally prefer to watch subs. The voice acting in the dub was so horrendous that I'm not sure if the show itself was bad or if the voice acting alone made it so painful to watch. The actors sounded like they were just reading lines. There was no fluctuation in tone, no emotion, no vocal reaction to what the other characters were saying. I don't know if I'd give the show another try if I found the sub, but the English dub is definitely not worth anybody's time even if it is only 4 episodes.


----------



## Foreverfox

Started Spy x Family and Death Note! …I feel like I might have mentioned starting Death Note, but wasn’t sure.


----------



## Midoriya

Are you ready to use your final move?  Plus ULTRA!








Spoiler: for My Hero Academia S6E6



Shigaraki awakens and Endeavor quickly goes to fight him.  However, Shigaraki is too powerful now for Endeavor to control, and he gets away, heading towards Deku (myself) and Bakugo.  Eraser Head and the other heroes slow him down while we get away, but he catches up and almost gets me... before Gran Torino whisks myself and Bakugo away to safety.  Just when everyone thinks things couldn't get much worse, a bunch of High End Nomus are released from the underground lab!  Just how will the heroes deal with this AND the newly powered up Shigaraki, as well as a free Gigantomachia?



Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode seven.  "Disaster Walker."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Do you all want to name an obscure anime?

I'll start with Tenjho Tenge. It's bad, but uniquely bad. Great catchy opening, gets you very interested in some characters, then sidelines those for the antagonist punk with bad hair from the first few episode. Then half the show gets eaten up by flashbacks that don't go anywhere, unless you read the manga.

I probably didn't bring this show up sooner due to cleavage and such.


----------



## LadyDestani

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you all want to name an obscure anime?
> 
> I'll start with Tenjho Tenge. It's bad, but uniquely bad. Great catchy opening, gets you very interested in some characters, then sidelines those for the antagonist punk with bad hair from the first few episode. Then half the show gets eaten up by flashbacks that don't go anywhere, unless you read the manga.
> 
> I probably didn't bring this show up sooner due to cleavage and such.


I started watching Tenjho Tenge when it was new, but I don't think I ever finished it.

For obscure, how about Gunsmith Cats? I still have a beautiful Gunsmith Cats T-shirt that I love.







Spoiler: Not my shirt but identical


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Tokyo Revengers is finally wrapping up (Manga) I’m so sad! I absolutely love this series and I can’t wait till I can afford the manga set lol 

As for anime I watch Bleach, Blue Lock, My Hero Academia and Chainsaw Man. It’s a pretty stacked line up to keep up weekly. Bleach has taken a different approach from what the old series was which is refreshing! Blue Lock is by far the best athletic anime I’ve came across. My Hero Academia is starting to pick up, every episode is full of action and I’m always flip flopping on liking the villains but yet hoping they don’t hurt my favorite hero's. As for Chainsaw Man I’m liking the humor aspect of it and fight scenes are pretty cool. MC is one of a kind that’s for sure.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I started watching Tenjho Tenge when it was new, but I don't think I ever finished it.
> 
> For obscure, how about Gunsmith Cats? I still have a beautiful Gunsmith Cats T-shirt that I love.
> View attachment 468514
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not my shirt but identical
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468515


Higher quality than the anime shirts I've seen lately. I actually haven't seen that one. It's not on the Rightstuf site anymore either.


----------



## Neb

After watching the newest episode of Chainsaw Man I’ve come to the realization that everyone in that anime is insane. Kobeni is the only exception so far and even then there might be something about her that makes her as eccentric as the rest of the cast. Great anime though. I love the pacing and art style.


----------



## Midoriya

There are very many mysterious and evil creatures roaming about, and those who hunt them are known as....

*PSYCHICS!*






Welcome back to the wonderful Reigen and Mob duo, now with new friends Serizawa and Dimple!  The third season that showcases their newest adventures now begins...




Spoiler: for Mob Psycho 100 III episodes 1-3



With the help of Dimple and Serizawa, Reigen is no longer pressed for Mob's help all the time.  Mob decides on a future career path for himself, which ends up just being getting into high school for now.  Meanwhile, a Yokai Hunter by the name of Haruaki appears and enlists Reigen, Serizawa, and Mob's help in defeating the 100 Demon Horde Yokai and their Yokai King.  After this is taken care of, Mob starts getting popular with girls and others, and is going to attend a religious event to become the founder.  However, a weird energy that looks like Mob appears and claims to be the founder instead, and claims responsibility for the Divine Tree that sprang up in the city due to Mob's previous fight.  Just how will Mob and others combat this evil energy?





Next I'll be watching episodes 4-6 of Mob Psycho 100 III in order to get caught up.  Next episode is "Divine Tree 1 ~The Founder Appears~"   ​


----------



## nyx~

This season I've been watching My Hero Academia S6, Spy x Family, Blue Lock, and Chainsaw Man! I love all of them for different reasons, but I'd have to say Spy x Family is still going strong as my favorite new release from this year.

I'm also looking forward to the last chapter of the Tokyo Revengers manga coming out this week! The ending feels extremely rushed to me and it's kinda upsetting, but I absolutely love this series and can't wait for the upcoming anime season(s) to be released^^


----------



## Mairmalade

Spy x Family fans rise up.






Yor's face looks slighttttlllyyyy off but still tempted - looks like a great figure (that I don't have space in my cabinet for).

On a more anime-related note, _Do It Yourself!! _has been a very comfy SoL this season.


----------



## TheDuke55

Mairmalade said:


> Yor's face looks slighttttlllyyyy off but still tempted - looks like a great figure (that I don't have space in my cabinet for).


That just means you make another whole cabinet.


Midoriya said:


> I finally did it!  I finished Naruto Shippuden's 500th and final episode, thereby finishing the series.  It took 1-2 years, but I've watched all 720 episodes of Naruto and Naruto Shippuden, and I didn't skip anything.​


Congrats! Now do the Endless Eight and come back with a review for us.


Naruto and Shippuden are pretty solid, but the whole war arc should've not happened or been worked in better.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> That just means you make another whole cabinet.
> 
> Congrats! Now do the Endless Eight and come back with a review for us.
> 
> 
> Naruto and Shippuden are pretty solid, but the whole war arc should've not happened or been worked in better.



So the Endless Eight is about an Endless Eight is about an Endless Eight is about an Endless Eight...!

Lol, yeah... probably not going to watch that.  x)

And agreed about the war arc.  While the show overall was pretty solid, the war arc felt unnecessary and out of nowhere.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> That just means you make another whole cabinet.
> 
> Congrats! Now do the Endless Eight and come back with a review for us.
> 
> 
> Naruto and Shippuden are pretty solid, but the whole war arc should've not happened or been worked in better.


By Endless Eight are you referring to Haruhi? Lolol if so, I watched all those episodes and somehow survived.


----------



## redpandness

I want to watch Blue Lock so bad! I have only have Funimation and not Crunchyroll. 

Also does anyone know what platform the new Trigun is going to be on?


----------



## Midoriya

It's time for a-- wait, what, it's already Wednesday?  Well, as they say, it's better late than never!  Go beyond!  Plus ULTRA!








Spoiler: for My Hero Academia S6E7



Midoriya, Bakugo, and Endeavor fight together, with the help of Eraser Head, against a powered up Shigaraki.  They use their ultimate moves and form them into a combo in order to try and deal damage to Shigaraki, who seems unaffected by most attacks thus far.

Meanwhile, Gigantomachia wakes up and begins running in the direction of Shigaraki, his master.  Mt. Lady and Midnight try to stop him, but Midnight is cast aside and trampled on, presumably *dying*.  I guess it's not midnight anymore...

**takes off sunglasses**

"oHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"

Ahem, anyway, Yaoyorozu and the other students begin an operation to block Gigantomachia from reaching Shigaraki.  Will they be successful?



Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode eight.  "League of Villains vs. U.A. Students."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Midoriya

It's time for the students to go beyond!  Plus ULTRA!








Spoiler: for My Hero Academia S6E8



The students, under Yaoyorozu, set traps for Gigantomachia and begin to assault him and the League of Villains.  Ashido almost puts the sedative liquid into his mouth, but freezes mid-air in fear.  Thankfully, Kirishima delivers a plus ultra assist and is able to throw his own in.  However, just as backup is arriving, Gigantomachia transforms...

Meanwhile, after taking a heavy combination of hits, Shigaraki gets back up and injures Gran Torino.  He goes towards Aizawa, but Deku, Bakugo, Endeavor, and others try to stop him.  As he's being held down by Deku at 100% power, he shoots a Quirk Deleter into Aizawa, effectively making Aizawa lose his Quirk and changing the tides of battle.  Deku screams.  Just what will happen next?!?



Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode nine.  "Katsuki Bakugo: Rising."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## LadyDestani

I am currently caught up on Spy x Family and My Hero Academia. Both of this weekend's episodes were great.

Over the weekend, I also started on season 2 of To Your Eternity. I have some catching up to do there since it's up to 5 episodes so far, but I watched the first two. I hope it will be as good as season 1.


----------



## Midoriya

Get ready for the supernatural!  Mob Psycho 100 III is back with another episodes recap.








Spoiler: for Mob Psycho 100 III episodes 4-8



Mob, Reigen, and Mob's brother are unaffected at first by the new "founder" appearing in the city and having people worship it.  Once Mob's brother and Reigen come under its control, however, Mob confronts it and finds out that it's none other than Dimple, who has taken control of the giant broccoli and is using its energy to fuel his psychic powers.

Mob then engages in battle with Dimple, but is able to get through to him via their feelings.  As Dimple is heading out with Mob to return home, Dimple notices that the broccoli itself has become conscious.  In order to prevent a greater catastrophe from happening, Dimple takes the giant broccoli into space, never to be heard from again.

Mob is sad after this for awhile, since he can no longer speak to Dimple.  Meanwhile, President Kurata leaves the Telepathy Club since the other club members aren't taking it seriously.  They then decide to enlist the help of a telepathist, or psychic, from the tennis club, Takenaka, to summon a UFO and prove to the president that they're serious.  Which... they actually manage to do!  At the top of a mountain and once night falls, an alien spaceship appears and the gang interacts with the aliens.  Unfortunately, one of the club members gets left behind, but is eventually able to return to Earth.

In the next special episode of Mob Psycho 100 III, Tsubomi-Chan is transferring from Mob's school.  Just how will Mob handle this?



Next time on Mob Psycho 100 III, episode nine.  "Mob 1: ~Moving~"  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Midoriya

Are you ready for the heroes to deliver the WWE smackdown on Shigaraki??????????????  Plus ULTRA!








Spoiler: for My Hero Academia S6E9



Gigantomachia has completely transformed and breached the heroes attack, taking them out and heading towards Shigaraki.  The students are left to wonder what they should do next.

Meanwhile, Aizawa attempts to cut his leg off to prevent his Quirk from being deleted by the Deleter round.  Shigaraki is able to get away and lunges at him, but Deku (myself) holds him back with Blackwhip.  Deku then uses a new One For All Quirk, the Quirk of the seventh, Float, which enables him to put the others down with Blackwhip and focus on fighting Shigaraki in the air.

Shigaraki is having a difficult time regenerating his body faster than Deku's attacks are chipping away at him.  Bakugo knows that Deku can't win like this, however, and so he goes with Endeavor and Todoroki to try and finish off Shigaraki once and for all... which they almost succeed at with Endeavor using a Plus Ultra Prominence Burn, but Shigaraki's body is taken over by All For One and he shoots out dark tentacles that stab Endeavor.  As he's about to stab me as well, Bakugo pushes me out of the way and gets injured in several places throughout his body himself.  Thus completes the "Bakugo Rising."  Just how will the heroes and myself defeat Shigaraki with this new power of his?



Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode ten.  "The Ones Within Us."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## Milleram

Finished Banana Fish last night. I'm gonna get caught up on the second seasons of Spy x Family and To Your Eternity today, and then I'm hoping to start Trigun tomorrow.


----------



## Neb

I've been listening to the dub of Code Geass. The show is... not great. I'm all for a series from the villain's perspective, but Lelouch just isn't likable. He's so manipulative to both people on the battlefield and his own friends. The story is also nonsensical. I just can't believe a high schooler can suddenly access a bunch of mecha and become the head of a liberation front, even with his royal background. The dub voice acting itself is a mixed bag. Despite my problems with him, Lelouch sounds exactly like he should be. The same applies to most of the other characters. There are two exceptions. There's one character with glasses who talks in an overly pompous manner. It's exaggerated to a ridiculous degree. There's also Lelouch's sister who sounds like an older person desperately trying to sound like a little kid. Both of their voices are grating every time they're on screen. It's distracting since the rest of the dub is pretty good for its time. My harsh feelings on the show have led to me just putting it on the background while I play video games. I'm not invested in the characters enough to actually give it my undivided attention. The show's oddly slow pacing doesn't help either.


----------



## Fisher

Just watched Mob Psycho 100 for the first time after a friend recommended it to me, really regret not watching it before now lol. Honestly one of the best shows I've ever watched, Mob and Reigan are just such amazing characters and the emotions the show can make me feel is something else.

My Hero Season 6 has also been crazy good, every episode has had me on the edge of my seat it's been super intense. Chainsaw man has been great too, really funny and the characters are all pretty interesting to say the least haha.

Ton of great Anime coming out right now, can't keep up with it all which definitely isn't a bad thing. I usually prefer binge watching shows but this stuff has been too good.


----------



## Corrie

I gave Yuru Camp another try and as you can see by my avatar, I'm liking it this time around. Watching it is kinda like ASMR for the soul, does that make sense? It's not the deepest show and the characters aren't too unique but that's okay. The artstyle is really nice and while the animation is wonky sometimes, the landscapes of real life places in Japan are very well done. The music is amazing too. 

I've just been in the mood for something peaceful and simple and this show is it.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> By Endless Eight are you referring to Haruhi? Lolol if so, I watched all those episodes and somehow survived.


Yeah I never watched the show or that bit myself, but I had a friend who did. I was intrigued by the madness and had to look it up. I don't get how they could've thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I never watched the show or that bit myself, but I had a friend who did. I was intrigued by the madness and had to look it up. I don't get how they could've thought that was a good idea.


It's interesting because lots of things are reanimated and redrawn so it's not just copy and paste. They put effort in, it's wild.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I saw the new Shinkai Makoto film Suzume no Tojimari film yesterday. It was good, I'd say it's better than Tenki no Ko but not as good as Kimi no Na wa. I'd give it a 7.5/10, in part because the visuals are so stunning!

The film starts off in Kyushu and seeing that kind of countryside where I used to live on the big screen was also wonderful.


----------



## Legend Of Cats

StarlitGlitch said:


> I saw the new Shinkai Makoto film Suzume no Tojimari film yesterday. It was good, I'd say it's better than Tenki no Ko but not as good as Kimi no Na wa. I'd give it a 7.5/10, in part because the visuals are so stunning!
> 
> The film starts off in Kyushu and seeing that kind of countryside where I used to live on the big screen was also wonderful.


Oh my gosh!!! I forgot about this release date. Thank you for posting it! I’m a big fan of Your Name, I still to this day listen to the soundtrack. I watched Weathering With You and I agree it’s not as good as Your Name. But visually every film is beautiful, just a masterpiece!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Legend Of Cats said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I forgot about this release date. Thank you for posting it! I’m a big fan of Your Name, I still to this day listen to the soundtrack. I watched Weathering With You and I agree it’s not as good as Your Name. But visually every film is beautiful, just a masterpiece!


I'm glad that you're on the same page! I agree with everything you said. Here's a couple more pictures I put on my tumblr if you're interested from the theater haha:



Spoiler: more pics


----------



## amemome

Finally watching spy x family!! Such a cute and hilarious series so far. I cry pretty easily so it might not mean much but some episodes had me tearing up pretty badly. Always a sucker for found family plots!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I just got a new manga. It was delayed by a month and feels like it's been printed on receipt paper. I don't think I can post the name here.


----------



## Corrie

amemome said:


> Finally watching spy x family!! Such a cute and hilarious series so far. I cry pretty easily so it might not mean much but some episodes had me tearing up pretty badly. Always a sucker for found family plots!


Glad I'm not the only one who gets emotional with this show! Especially at the beginning with Loid adopting Anya. Got me instantly lol.


----------



## wheatsquares33

I'll pop in to talk about anime! I'm just coming off a year-long burnout and am finally willing to watch anime again. Idk if anyone here uses anilist, but I'll link to my profile here anyway, all my favorites (shows, characters, etc.) are here.

But yeah anime was essentially my only hobby 2017-2020, kinda got burned out over the last couple years and haven't watched much of anything until the last couple weeks, I'm finally starting to feel excited about anime again.

Only seasonals I'm watching now are Bocchi the Rock, Akiba Maid Wars, and Blue Lock, all of which I like at least somewhat. Love Blue Lock though, would recommend & I may even check out the manga after the show ends (even though like, I never read manga. Despite my profile pic here being from a manga lol)


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> It's interesting because lots of things are reanimated and redrawn so it's not just copy and paste. They put effort in, it's wild.


lol animation is such a tedious medium. They probably felt like they were stuck in a Groundhog day.

So what am I doing today boss?
You're animating the same thing you did all last month. Isn't that exciting!
...No


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> lol animation is such a tedious medium. They probably felt like they were stuck in a Groundhog day.
> 
> So what am I doing today boss?
> You're animating the same thing you did all last month. Isn't that exciting!
> ...No


"Remember that scene when they're at the festival? Well you can redraw that over and over in different frames! For 8 different episodes!" Lolol poor animators. Must have been funny for the VAs though.


----------



## Croconaw

Reminds me I should probably watch the second season of Spy X Family. I binged the first season and really enjoyed it. At a time, I was really looking forward for its continuation, but never got around to finishing it.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> Reminds me I should probably watch the second season of Spy X Family. I binged the first season and really enjoyed it. At a time, I was really looking forward for its continuation, but never got around to finishing it.


I've gotta watch it too! The dub is almost fully finished so it's safe to binge now lol


----------



## nyx~

They announced they're restarting the Toilet Bound Hanako-kun anime next year! I'm excited to see what changes take place and if it'll be in the same order as the manga this time around (I'm rly hoping for the clock keepers arc ><).


----------



## Legend Of Cats

I’m finally caught up with sky x family, it’s by far my favorite feel good anime. I’ve mostly been reading manga (romance/drama) My husband reads chainsaw man and jujutsu kaisen, everything he’s told me about the manga really is unexpected and I can’t wait to see both shows progress. I still watch MHA, I’m super invested in season 6. I just realized my favorite characters is literally Endeavor’s family… it’s hard to not like some of the villains too.


----------



## Lady Timpani

StarlitGlitch said:


> I saw the new Shinkai Makoto film Suzume no Tojimari film yesterday. It was good, I'd say it's better than Tenki no Ko but not as good as Kimi no Na wa. I'd give it a 7.5/10, in part because the visuals are so stunning!
> 
> The film starts off in Kyushu and seeing that kind of countryside where I used to live on the big screen was also wonderful.


I didn't realize he had a new film out! I'll have to check it out, I loved Your Name.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I've been holding back mentioning titles that feature more jiggly subjects because this place seems like twitter sometimes, but that's a lot to ignore here.

I'd like to get someone's reaction to Basquash, but the first episode isn't on youtube anymore. Oddly this show is more popular with foot enthusiasts.


----------



## Midoriya

Don't have time to recap everything that happened in the shows I was watching, so I'll just touch on a few brief points for each.



Spoiler: MHA S6



Mirio is back!!!!!  One of my favorite characters.  Other than that the heroes kind of lost this battle.  Interested to see where arc two takes us...





Spoiler: THE END OF MOB PSYCHO 100



I really loved the ending of Mob Psycho 100.  How Reigen told Mob the truth about having lied about having psychic powers.  How everyone celebrated Reigen's birthday anyway for being a great companion to Mob over time, and how Mob laughed finally in the end.  Now THAT'S how you end a series.









Other than those I still need to finish JJBA: Stone Ocean.  I have about 5 or 6 episodes to go.  Kind of had the ending spoiled for me already though.

Beyond that... I need to catch up in Spy x Family and Made in Abyss season two.... and I'm also going to start Haikyuu!  To The Top.

(Really looking forward to Fire Force season 3 and the ending of Attack on Titan as well)


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Trying my hand at watching One Piece again.

Watched the first two episodes alone, by the way (which is really hard for me to sit still BY MYSELF, to watch something).
And they were good from what I remember watching years ago! I only watched up to 60-80 episodes as a teenager before I gave up. But. I AM SO DETERMINED THIS TIME!!

I might eventually get around to watching Clannad. Everyone has told me I need to watch it ;v; If I thought Anohana was sad, everyone claims Clannad is sadder. -w-

Gotta get around to watching S2 of Demon Slayer, need to finish Chobits (manga as well). I need to watch Spy X Family, also.. ;w; So much to keep up with..


----------



## spicedb

trying to catch up with Pui Pui Morcar, Tatami Galaxy S2 and DIY! Mob Psycho pretty much consumed my brain last season so I had trouble following other shows weekly haha.

Chainsawman was….fine. I didn’t like the adaption as much as I hoped (speaking as a fan of the manga)


----------



## Midoriya

Finished JoJo's Bizarre Adventures: Stone Ocean!  What a way to ring in the new year.



Spoiler: for JJBA: Stone Ocean ending



I already kind of knew that Pucci would succeed in resetting the universe, but I did NOT know that Emporio would defeat him before his Stand was complete thanks to the Weather Forecast disc.  That detail was exceedingly awesome in how it played out.  It's unfortunate no one from the new world except for Emporio will remember the previous universe, but it makes sense.  At least Pucci finally died in the end.  



I'm going to miss this JoJo universe, it truly is the end of an era.


----------



## Midoriya

Finally resumed watching Spy x Family.  I'm up to episode 6 or 7 now and OMG I love this show way more than I thought I did before.  Everything about it is so incredible, from the pacing, to the storywriting, to the characters, and even the music.  I plan on binging the rest, and then I'll watch Made in Abyss season two.  Once I finish that, I'll be all caught up with anime.


----------



## LadyDestani

It feels like it's been a bit since I posted. I've had so much going on that I've struggled to keep up with anime, but I'm finally getting back on track.

I finished this season of Spy x Family. It's super cute with the focus more on Anya. I do sometimes wish we'd see a little more of Yor being awesome, but it's still an amazing show and I looked forward to every episode.

I'm all caught up on My Hero Academia. This season has been non-stop action and suspense. I'm anxiously awaiting the next episode.

I finished season 1 of Raven of the Inner Palace and I'm hoping for a second season. It was unique in that it focused on ancient Chinese culture. It was a beautifully drawn supernatural anime with underlying drama and a love story. It was often slow and subdued, but that worked for the main characters. I really enjoyed it.

I'm almost caught up on To Your Eternity. I've watched 9 of the 10 currently available episodes. I'm still enjoying it, but there have been a few things I've questioned in this season. I'm hoping it doesn't go downhill.

I recently started Blade of the Immortal and that has been good so far. It has a unique vibe with the art style and sound choices. Very bloody and brutal, which I don't mind at all.


----------



## amemome

Finally finished with parts 1 and 2 of Spy x Family!! What a gem of a show. Funny, wholesome, crazy yet silly adults, cute kids and their shenanigans... it's got it all! 

I'm looking forward to the next season!


----------



## Croconaw

amemome said:


> I'm looking forward to the next season!


Oh, it’s being continued with a third season?

I really should watch the second season. I absolutely loved the first but I hadn’t watched it since. It getting a third is my motivation here, lol.


----------



## amemome

Croconaw said:


> Oh, it’s being continued with a third season?
> 
> I really should watch the second season. I absolutely loved the first but I hadn’t watched it since. It getting a third is my motivation here, lol.


yeah, looks like the next season is going to air some time in 2023! There will also be a movie apparently.


----------



## Corrie

I'm waiting for the Bungo Stray Dogs season 4 dub to come out. I'm dying to know who's voicing the new characters. I wanna know already!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I knew Aggretsuko's 5th season was coming out next month but I just found out that it'll be the last one


----------



## LadyDestani

StarlitGlitch said:


> I knew Aggretsuko's 5th season was coming out next month but I just found out that it'll be the last one


This sentence made me happy and then sad. I just hope it goes out with a satisfying ending.


----------



## jadetine

Started Trigun Stampede knowing nothing about the new series other than the name (and the fact that it was one of my original favorites from when I first started watching anime decades ago. I think it's stylish, and I'm reserving my final judgments, but overall I'm very excited by what I see.


----------



## LadyDestani

Time for a new anime season! I decided to give The Tale of Outcasts a chance since it's right up my alley. The story is about a young orphan girl in Victorian England befriending an immortal demon who has become bored with life. I enjoyed the first episode.

Also, can't wait to start Bungo Stray Dogs season 4. Somehow I missed the release date? I was looking it up to see when it would be available and looks like it aired Jan 5th. So I'll probably be watching that tomorrow.


----------



## Fisher

Need a new anime to binge now that Mob and CSM are done, still watching MHA but I'm all caught up now. waiting 1 week for 1 episode is killing me especially since it has been so good this season.

Think I may give Bungo Stray Dogs or Spy x Family a a binge watch soon after hearing good things about them in this thread haha.


----------



## Corrie

Fisher said:


> Need a new anime to binge now that Mob and CSM are done, still watching MHA but I'm all caught up now. waiting 1 week for 1 episode is killing me especially since it has been so good this season.
> 
> Think I may give Bungo Stray Dogs or Spy x Family a a binge watch soon after hearing good things about them in this thread haha.


I love them both very much. Let us know if you try either of them out!


----------



## Midoriya

My Hero Academia returns as disaster strikes... the fight to protect what was built up and is crumbling down begins.... now.








Spoiler: for My Hero Academia S6E14, Hellish Hell



Half the episode is a recap on the devastation that took place during the Paranormal Liberation Front raid.  The chairwoman of the safety commission was taken out by a double of Re-Destro.  Midnight, Majestic, Crust, and many other heroes lost their lives.  But most of all, the destruction and damage to the city and civilians was catastrophic.

Uraraka and others tried to save as many as they could, but society has already begun to lose their faith in heroes.  Midoriya, Bakugo, Endeavor, and others are in the hospital from the fight, recovering.  Meanwhile, a newly awakened Shigaraki and others are about to raid Tartarus to try and free All For One... will they succeed?



Next time on My Hero Academia season six, episode fifteen.  "Tartarus."  You won't want to miss it!  ​


----------



## broolow

Soo.. a few months back i took the time to fully watch Noir, an anime i just kinda stumbled on while browsing through Wikipedia, something which i do to put stuff off like usual. It's pretty good, got pretty invested from the first episode and i found the character writing and all the other lore stuff to be quite interesting. I also got really into the soundtrack, i have it on my playlist, it's so good.


----------

